# Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club



## Anth0789

> The *COSMOS II* Ultra Tower features a streamlined design accentuated by a pair of distinctive handles like no other. The smooth, brushed aluminum touch of the side panels unlock and swing open like the doors of a luxurious race-car.
> 
> Hidden behind the front slide cover lies a stack of hot-swappable drive bays. The black interiors provide enough space for oversized XL-ATX System Boards equipped with 4 double width graphics accelerators. A second slide cover on top hides the Advanced Control Panel to manage up to 10 fans and their respective LED lights. The combination of its elegant looks, numerous expansion options and features make the COSMOS II a "Dream Case".


http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6792

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*Welcome to the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club thread! If you are about to own this case , just post in here with proof and you'll be added to the list. If you have pictures of your case once you receive it then go ahead and post those as well.

DO NOT PM ME TO BE ADDED! Post in the thread and you will be added thanks!*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0Ar6kTG53l1i6dHJrWndzVlZqa2JGNEROU1JHbzItcHc&output=html&widget=true*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*



Spoiler: Features:






> Stylish and streamlined race-car inspired design
> Brushed aluminum and steel for strength and elegance
> Airflow Optimized Design
> Supports up to 10 fans and 13 HDDs (2 from X-dock)
> Supports 4 Way SLI/CF
> Supports XL-ATX / SSI CEB / SSI EEB boards
> Advanced Control Panel includes 4 channel fan speed control
> Rich I/O support: USB 3.0 x 2, USB 2.0 x 4, e-SATA x 1, Audio In and Out








Spoiler: Specifications:




*Available Color*Midnight Black*Material*Exterior: Aluminum, Mesh, Synthetics;
Interior: Steel-Alloy, Synthetics, Rubber*Dimension (W / H / D)*344 x 704 x 664 mm / 13.5 x 27.7 x 26.1 inch*Weight*22 kg / 48.5 lb*M/B Type*Micro-ATX, ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB*5.25" Drive Bay*3*3.5" Drive Bay*13 (2 from X-docking with key locks, 5 HDDs in the Middle cage, 6 HDDs in the bottom cage)*I/O Panel*USB 3.0 x 2, USB 2.0 x 4, e-SATA x 1, Audio In and Out*Expansion Slots*10+1*Cooling System*Front: 200mm LED fan x 1, 700 RPM, 19 dBA(converted from 120/140mm x 1)
Top: 120mm black fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
(200mm fan x 1 / 140mm fan x 2 / 120mm fan x 3)
Rear: 140mm fan x 1, 1200 RPM, 19 dBA
Side: 120mm fan x 2 (optional)
HDD: Mid.HDD: 120x25mm fan x 1 (optional); Bottom HDD: 120mm fan x 2, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA*Power Supply*ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional)*2.5"/3.5"- SATA HDD Drive Bay*11 (converted from 3.5" cages)*Maximum Compatibility*CPU cooler height: 190mm / 7.48 inch
VGA card length: 385mm / 15.15 inch








*For the sig tag see here:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/2740_20#post_17689936


----------



## Mikrouwel

Will hope fully be added soon


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If only it had the option like TJ07 to mount the PSU sideways and ability to mount a 480 RAD i would have taken it. Right now with 2 x 360 RADs i am forced to have one outside. Waiting for a case to host 2 x 360.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If only it had the option like TJ07 to mount the PSU sideways and ability to mount a 480 RAD i would have taken it. Right now with 2 x 360 RADs i am forced to have one outside. Waiting for a case to host 2 x 360.


Yeah that's the only down side of this case.


----------



## Phaelynar

I wish Amazon had pre-orders for this case up.









Will be buying one though as soon as they get posted on Amazon, which will probably be the 23rd.


----------



## wholeeo

Cosmos II, why you no fit RX360 on top,


----------



## precious

480 Rad installed


----------



## Reworker

We will picking one of these up for my LGA2011 build as soon as my retailer receives stock around the second week of February. Been looking forward to this case for a while!


----------



## s3l3ct3d8794

i can not wait until this comes out. I am getting one as soon as they ship it to me. Pre-ordered from Tigerdirect. Can not wait to start my first build.


----------



## Anth0789

One member added!


----------



## Reworker

Caseking are expecting stock on the 3rd of February, but the carriage charges on such a heavy item are quite high, even between neighbouring countries like DE and CZ. It would also be a real hassle if I needed to ship the case back for any reason. Guess I'll have to wait until the second week of February, when I will be camping outside my local retailer to snag one of these!


----------



## Qezza

My first official post. I have a case ordered and will receive at weeks end


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated for now!


----------



## Reworker

Cosmos 2 has now appeared on pre-order at my preferred local retailer, almost 9.000,-CZK (about 360 Euro), so naturally I ordered one! Should have it by the second week of February. Now to purchase the other parts I need for my LGA2011 build.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Cosmos 2 has now appeared on pre-order at my preferred local retailer, almost 9.000,-CZK (about 360 Euro), so naturally I ordered one! Should have it by the second week of February. Now to purchase the other parts I need for my LGA2011 build.


Okay you're added!


----------



## Lrs3329

pre ordered


----------



## precious

GREAT NEWS !!! my case shipped out from tiger direct today.with luck i should receive before the 23rd.anybody else get a tracking # yet ?


----------



## precious

tigerdirect.com does not show as a preorder anymore,shows item as in stock now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> GREAT NEWS !!! my case shipped out from tiger direct today.with luck i should receive before the 23rd.anybody else get a tracking # yet ?


Lucky for you you might be the 1st to have it, if you receive it post pics asap.

Ordered mine off NCIX.com got to wait until 23rd







. Lucky for me I didn't pay nothing for this case since I won 500$ off here and used it for the case.


----------



## WorldExclusive

In stock @ Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119252&cm_sp=Cat_Computer_Cases-_-Spotlight-_-11-119-252


----------



## Mikrouwel

Good news. Just paid for my case and I should have it by latest Monday and earliest Friday.

Will be doing a built log with PLENTY pics (and maybe vid) when I get it and will post link in thread when its up :-D


----------



## precious

wow,we should be posting lots of pics soon.I'm going to water cool mine,but I am going to wait to order rads until i see what the interior looks like.here is a pic of my current rig,don't think the cosmos will fit under the desk.


----------



## Lrs3329

yeah mine shipped from newegg today as well


----------



## Anth0789

Lucky!

I should of bought mine off newegg damn.

Edit: In stock on NCIX also.


----------



## Lrs3329

how much should i sell my corsair 700d with the windowed side panel?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Lucky!
> 
> I should of bought mine off newegg damn.
> 
> Edit: In stock on NCIX also.


Amazon needs to post the damn case. I have $150 in gcs in my account and would prefer to use it.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> wow,we should be posting lots of pics soon.I'm going to water cool mine,but I am going to wait to order rads until i see what the interior looks like.here is a pic of my current rig,don't think the cosmos will fit under the desk.


Doubt it since the Cosmos 1 JUST fir under my desk


----------



## Anth0789

I emailed NCIX and finally they will ship it by today.


----------



## Phaelynar

Broke down and ordered case through Newegg. I'll use my amazon credit elsewhere.

Shipped today from NJ. Should be here tomorrow hopefully with my other DCII 580 for SLI.

Will post pics tomorrow night or Saturday of everything.


----------



## precious

PLASTIC SUCKS !!!!!!!! i hope they do a better job packing my 2nd case.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> PLASTIC SUCKS !!!!!!!! i hope they do a better job packing my 2nd case.


Wow that sucks where did you buy it from and did UPS ship it?


----------



## precious

i got it from tigerdirect.com.no box damage.poor packing job,no styro on the sides,just on the top and bottem.


----------



## Phaelynar

Thats not good. I hope mine does not arrive damaged from newegg.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i got it from tigerdirect.com.no box damage.poor packing job,no styro on the sides,just on the top and bottem.


We are sorry for the shipping damages to your Cosmos II. Do you know which carrier (UPS or Fedex) delivered the Cosmos II? Tomorrow our Cooler Master customer support will contact you and provide details on your replacement Cosmos II.

Again, our concerns here at Cooler Master is not only to provide the best chassis in the world, but also to provide the best user experience. PM me with your phone number, address and contact details and I will see to it you are taken care of personally.


----------



## Anth0789

Its here!





















Will install in system later on.


----------



## Lrs3329

Dam beat me to it mine just got home but I'm at work till 3 will post pics then

Sent from my SGH-i917


----------



## precious

good to see you got yours in one piece,it looks awesome.i didn't even check mine out,just slid it back in the box with a big frown on my face


----------



## Crest

Hallo erryone,

I currently own a HAF 932, and am about to buy this case, but I want to get some fans to go with it as my current build is air cooled and watercooling won't happen with my current video cards. My next build will be watercooled so don't feel the need to convert me.

Anyways, fans... I was looking to get a 200mm for the top and maybe two 120mm Noctua's for the sides. This is designed to be a quiet computer and I've been generally satisfied with my 2nd hand 932 in regards to noise with my very powerful system.

Can anyone recommend fans for this case?


----------



## Phaelynar

Mine arrived in one piece. Holy mother of god is this a big case. Leaving the office soon to go home and swap my parts over and install my other 580 DC 2 and my ax1200.


----------



## strap624

It's beautiful....


----------



## Anth0789

Finished transferring parts to it.



I added a Lego block to keep my card straight because it was bending:


----------



## precious

WOW !! that was fast,looks excellent,now all u have to do is spend a fortune and fill all those drive bays up.


----------



## precious

Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


That's good news!

I'm really impressed with Coolermaster so far this is my first Coolermaster case and its great. They seem to have good support also.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


Sorry about the case.

Anyway you gave CM $350 reasons plus shipping to do so.

Hope you get your replacement pronto like next day shipping service.


----------



## shineon2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


Thats great to hear, Im glad they are taking care of you. Ive always had good products from them and CS is awesome.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


Good to know some companies still have awesome customer service







Only one to help me like this has been Lamptron.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Finished transferring parts to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I added a Lego block to keep my card straight because it was bending:


Sorry to say but that the same as when i had my mega and GTX470 air cooled in my HAF X. Its just looks wrong. You can have better cases which will fir your system much much better. I would give that build a 6/10.


----------



## precious

it was just a system transfer,not really a new build.I'm sure after we recover from the the cosmos II sticker shock we will have more money to upgrade our systems.looks good to me for just a system transfer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> it was just a system transfer,not really a new build.I'm sure after we recover from the the cosmos II sticker shock we will have more money to upgrade our systems.looks good to me for just a system transfer.


A case like it there is more case then parts to it. It will start looking the way its meant to look. Everything there looks small.
Also did anyone get $50 off coupon if you purchase the case from CM?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sorry to say but that the same as when i had my mega and GTX470 air cooled in my HAF X. Its just looks wrong. You can have better cases which will fir your system much much better. I would give that build a 6/10.


I got this case for free with the 500$ of OCN I won so it doesn't really bother me. And I will be upgrading to Ivy bridge once its out can''t wait for that. I'm fed up with my Mega and i7.


----------



## Phaelynar

I just finished my build in the cosmos 2. Going to play with it tomorrow. It sure is heavy as hell though with a nh-d14 and two 580 dc 2s.

Pic:


----------



## sellcars001

I received mine yesterday, haven't had a chance to open it yet. But, I will probably force myself to wait until I can actually get a processor...or maybe not


----------



## kulbida

Mine is shipped and in transit. Also FREE shipping on this case right now @ NCIX!

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Hallo erryone,
> I currently own a HAF 932, and am about to buy this case, but I want to get some fans to go with it as my current build is air cooled and watercooling won't happen with my current video cards. My next build will be watercooled so don't feel the need to convert me.
> Anyways, fans... I was looking to get a 200mm for the top and maybe two 120mm Noctua's for the sides. This is designed to be a quiet computer and I've been generally satisfied with my 2nd hand 932 in regards to noise with my very powerful system.
> Can anyone recommend fans for this case?


Anyone? I want to max out the fan capacity on this case from the get go, but noise is a priority. I figured people who own this case would know. Not totally sure where to ask.


----------



## precious

Buy the new Noctua PWM fans


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Hey all new member here.
I just picked up my cosmos 2 yesterday.3 hour round trip to the dealer.
I still have the original cosmos 1000 as my gaming pc, the cosmos 2 will be replacing it.
My problem is the front door does not slide as it should.See my youtube video here.Sorry
for the quality.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa6IlZgGeA&feature=g-upl&context=G2ed923fAUAAAAAAAAAA

I have not transferred my hardware as I am waiting to see what the dealer and cooler master will
do about this.It is a lot of money to have something like this happen out of the box.I really like the
aluminum door on my cosmos 1000, this plastic sliding door just seems destined to fail.


----------



## precious

Its that damn plastic again !!!


----------



## Lrs3329

just finished transferring my system barely fits under my table .also installed a h100 and the accelero on my gtx 480 my system has never been so silent and cool. only thing i can complain about is accessing the front bottom fan is a pain i must be doing it wrong. also the mid hdd cage is removable but not both pieces whats the point it still blocking the fan a bit.ill take pics of the inside during the week after i rewire everthing but for now.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Does anyone have any suggestions?Should I accept this the way it is?
Will CM offer me something to make me happy?


----------



## precious

i just dealt with CM last week,my case arrived damaged too.there customer service is excellent.don't accept the case,let them replace it for you.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*
> 
> only thing i can complain about is accessing the front bottom fan is a pain i must be doing it wrong.


The way I did it:
Open both case doors
Open the dual fan swinging door thing
On the opposite side, remove the 1 or 2 screws holding the bottom front hdd bay
Use the lever to slide out the bay
Access the front fan.

Hope that helps. I moved the stock center top fan to that location and put 3 Noctua np-12's in the top.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

How long before your replacement arives?


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> PLASTIC SUCKS !!!!!!!! i hope they do a better job packing my 2nd case.


What? Plastic... I thought all's made in metal. Looks like it's all metal when you look at the case closely. Never imagine CM made parts of this case using plastic.


----------



## precious

lots of plastic on this case.plastic front,plastic top,plastic trim around doors,plastic,plastic everywhere.


----------



## precious

don't know when my replacement will arrive,UPS picked up the damaged one within 18 hours from the time it was delivered.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The 200 mm fan fit at the bottom location?
Is that not for only up to a 140mm?


----------



## Phaelynar

I put a 120mm on the bottom front slot.

If anyone is curious about air cooling in this case, my top 580 DC II idles at 32, and my bottom 580 DC II idles at 28. 2600k is idling around 20-23.

Haven't really measured the load temps yet.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

For those of you using the case.Does the door on the front panel work smoothly and slowly as seen in the review videos online?
If you had the cosmos 1000, is this case as quiet as it is?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> For those of you using the case.Does the door on the front panel work smoothly and slowly as seen in the review videos online?
> If you had the cosmos 1000, is this case as quiet as it is?


Mine slides down fine and smooth.


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I put a 120mm on the bottom front slot.
> If anyone is curious about air cooling in this case, my top 580 DC II idles at 32, and my bottom 580 DC II idles at 28. 2600k is idling around 20-23.
> Haven't really measured the load temps yet.


Please tell us the Load temp for CPU/GPU because I want to know how good this case is compare to HAF X when it comes to Air cooling


----------



## ne0h

I'll join up here once I get mine. Have to get my U2-UFO sold first!


----------



## Lrs3329

has anyone put fans on the side by the gpu ?


----------



## Lrs3329

i wonder if my 120x38 mm panaflo flows would fit


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lrs3329*
> 
> has anyone put fans on the side by the gpu ?


Not yet would have to try.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I put a 120mm on the bottom front slot.
> If anyone is curious about air cooling in this case, my top 580 DC II idles at 32, and my bottom 580 DC II idles at 28. 2600k is idling around 20-23.
> Haven't really measured the load temps yet.


And that's with stock fans?


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey guys,

Ive got my case and built my rig into it. Im just waiting on my gfx cards from Asus.

And way do your guys door slide down by its self or do you have to push it down?

Here are some pics so far


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> What? Plastic... I thought all's made in metal. Looks like it's all metal when you look at the case closely. Never imagine CM made parts of this case using plastic.


if this case was made of only metal, it would not be the already large 50 lb, but like 100...

btw will be joining this club soon, im so excited to get my case, like crazy excited.
though my build will take forever to complete it will be my baby for like the next 5+ years


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Ive got my case and built my rig into it. Im just waiting on my gfx cards from Asus.
> And way do your guys door slide down by its self or do you have to push it down?
> Here are some pics so far


wow looking good! you should get some close ups!


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Cooler Master saw the pic i posted of my damaged case.i didn't have to call them,they called me.talk about great customer service,i just cant say enough on how impressed i am.my 1st cooler master purchase,but it definitely wont be my last.they are even sending me there new spawn mouse to make it up to me.way to go Cooler Master ! thanks


That's great to hear.
Way to go coolermaster!


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Ive got my case and built my rig into it. Im just waiting on my gfx cards from Asus.
> And way do your guys door slide down by its self or do you have to push it down?
> Here are some pics so far


This is very good. Close ups please!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Are you saying that you have problems with the door on yours?
I have to push mine down.Have not installed my system , I am afraid that I will need to wait for a new case.Maybe I should just live with it.Hopefully hear from CM today.

What time zone would the CM tech support be in?


----------



## Mikrouwel

I tried putting some iol in my door since ive built my rig in it already and it has helped but it still doesnt slide down by its self









Im a wondering weather or not I should send the case and take everything out or live with it :/

Please post what happens with your guys cases









Cheers


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Oil is probably the wrong thing to use.
Some graphite spray or a silicone spray would be better.
On mine it is not an issue of lube.Whatever mechanism is inside seems to be
derailed or connecting only intermittently.It really is frustrating having this expensive
case and not being able to install anything in it.

Really need to hear from CM on this.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Are you saying that you have problems with the door on yours?
> I have to push mine down.Have not installed my system , I am afraid that I will need to wait for a new case.Maybe I should just live with it.Hopefully hear from CM today.
> 
> *What time zone would the CM tech support be in?*


Pacific standard time.


----------



## patrickrussell

Hmmm. A little concerned here. Getting ready for my socket 2011 build in the next few weeks and had this case selected but with all the broken ones and doors not working I'm a little hesitant to drop 350 on a case that I might have to ship back.

Side note, does anyone know if an h100 fits push pull in the top?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I am able to fir push pull in my cosmos 1000, just barely









I see no reason that it wont fit here.Especially since it is designed to have a radiator under the top plastic cover
and the 1000 was not.I will know hopefully shortly as I have an h100 right now.Actually my second one as the first one the pump failed


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Seems like an informative thread over here.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/case-mods-worklog-gallery/50089-cosmos-ii-watercooled.html


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Hey all new member here.
> I just picked up my cosmos 2 yesterday.3 hour round trip to the dealer.
> I still have the original cosmos 1000 as my gaming pc, the cosmos 2 will be replacing it.
> My problem is the front door does not slide as it should.See my youtube video here.Sorry
> for the quality.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa6IlZgGeA&feature=g-upl&context=G2ed923fAUAAAAAAAAAA
> I have not transferred my hardware as I am waiting to see what the dealer and cooler master will
> do about this.It is a lot of money to have something like this happen out of the box.I really like the
> aluminum door on my cosmos 1000, this plastic sliding door just seems destined to fail.


*Hi MortimusMaximus, PM me your email so we can get this rectified. That is not normal.*


----------



## t-ramp

Awesome case. Of course, my first look at it was the one MaximumPC had painted yellow, so all black is a bit boring...


----------



## Anth0789

I did a little custom tie wrap mode in the middle to improve airflow a bit.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Hi MortimusMaximus, PM me your email so we can get this rectified. That is not normal.*


Hi there,

I sent you a PM regarding my door and my fan controller burning out on me on start up.


----------



## Crest

Newegg has yet to ship mine. I know it's only the first business day, but usually my shipments are out by morning. I did order a huge stock of Cougar vortex fans after reading some amazing reviews of them, decided to go for a black and orange theme with some cable sleeving when all my stuff comes.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Newegg has yet to ship mine. I know it's only the first business day, but usually my shipments are out by morning. I did order a huge stock of Cougar vortex fans after reading some amazing reviews of them, decided to go for a black and orange theme with some cable sleeving when all my stuff comes.


Once you get it post pics of it!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Once you get it post pics of it!


For big items I do unboxings and overviews of the products. Normally for the expensive stuff anyways. My monitor video got quite a few hits. So pictures and video of it certainly. Even a timelapse of the build as is per usual for me.









You're just getting me excited again.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Those enermax fans look amazing..
Where did you get those and how much..


----------



## Boomstick68

It needs a side panel window. Especially for $350. But, I still want one. Hopefully soon. Between this and the HAF X. Funny to see air cooled systems in this case. It was made for water cooling which is why I'm looking at getting one. I guess you guys blew all your money on the case? lol


----------



## Phaelynar

Have no desire to WC and in the end I thought it was a much nicer case than the HAFX and i was not going to spend $600 for a tj-11.

I gave my x650 and HAF 922 to my brother as a gift so he could start his own build.

It seems to cool fine in regards to air cooling.

Skyrim Ultra:
Is maxing my 2600k out at 31, and my GPU's never go above 33.

BF3 High:
2600k hit 39
GPU's never went above 40

Haven't set BF3 to ultra, but I'm sure it won't make my temps go up to like 80 for no reason. This is also with no side door panel fans, or fans mounted in front of the hdd bays blowing on the 580's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Those enermax fans look amazing..
> Where did you get those and how much..


They are Enermax UCTB12N-R T B Silence I bought them on NCIX for $9.99 CAD each.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> It needs a side panel window. Especially for $350. But, I still want one. Hopefully soon. Between this and the HAF X. Funny to see air cooled systems in this case. It was made for water cooling which is why I'm looking at getting one. I guess you guys blew all your money on the case? lol


I've heard many people say that this case blows away the HAF X in cooling some how and a couple review sites with quad SLI show that it was indeed cooler, so I think with retrofitting the case with lots of quality quiet fans it should do quite nicely.

I'll be doing some sound comparisons as well against my current HAF 932 at idle and the load and then the same with my fully loaded Cosmos 2 with all the new Cougar fans.


----------



## Boomstick68

I would love to see a side by side comparison with the Storm Trooper. I'm looking at three cases: CosmosII, HAF X, and the Storm Trooper.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Sorry guys I have to vent right now.
Any help on trying to decide what the heck they want from me?
This why I hate the rma process.I have been trying to enter the serial number and get told time over and over it does not exist.
Please find attached 1 file, a picture of the serial number.Man am I upset right now.....
I entered it as this and several variations with no luck.

I mean *** why does this have to be so diffucult?

Martin


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Sorry guys I have to vent right now.
> Any help on trying to decide what the heck they want from me?
> This why I hate the rma process.I have been trying to enter the serial number and get told time over and over it does not exist.
> Please find attached 1 file, a picture of the serial number.Man am I upset right now.....
> I entered it as this and several variations with no luck.
> I mean *** why does this have to be so diffucult?
> Martin


Quite simply so you will give up and not return the item. Less hassle for them.







But, I've never heard of cases having serial numbers. But then again I buy the cheap stuff I suppose the high end gear prob does.


----------



## precious

when my cosmos 2 came in damaged,i called my retailer,no questions asked,ups came within 18 hours to pick it up.tell the retailer to just send a pickup order out and replace the case for you.


----------



## precious

nobody asked about any numbers,pickup the damn broken case,and send me a new one !!! now !!!


----------



## precious

ok,ok,so i don't have the new one yet.but they did apologize and picked up the damaged one without any hassle.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

This is the problem.My dealer claims it was a special order and they do not want to special order another case and deal with the return of the defective one and await credit etc.

Pretty well throwing me under the bus here.Waited all day for CM and my dealer to connect and it never happened.So I figure I have to go thru the painful RMA by myself and then I get this stupid serial number problem.I took a picture of the serial and even looked at it with a magnifying glass.

PITA man am I pissed right now.Probably be over a week before I see my replacemnet case.


----------



## Crest

Who did you buy from? Sounds like terrible customer support.


----------



## precious

that's bad business,your retailer should be ashamed.just take a deep breath.i also got a call from CM,they seemed to be very cooperative,told me if i had any issues with my retailer they would handle it.its a pain to have to to deal with,but that's just the way it works sometimes.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

its a small business, I called the store several times today.Last call I spoke to the owner who told me a staff member was handling it.
CM and the the store never connected which I find no excuse for.Just so upset now I could pull my hair out.


----------



## precious

bypass the retailer,and go directly thru CM.Have u called CM yet ?


----------



## precious

CM called me even after i took care of the problem thru the retailer.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Yes I have now at the time to file the rma and I cant enter the number correctly to proceed with rma application.
Now I have to wait again to chat with a cm tech online.So frustrating, I sometimes wonder why I do this to myself.


----------



## precious

just be patient,I'm sure it will work out fine.Tell CM to give you something for free for all your aggravation.


----------



## precious

i get a free CM spawn mouse for my aggrivation.


----------



## precious

now if i just had a case to build my computer so i can use the mouse.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

If that wans't so sad it might actually be funny..


----------



## precious

i know,right ? lol


----------



## precious

that's ok,my super duper refrigerator plasma water cooled super computer still works.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Holy Frack!!! What do you have in that thing?


----------



## precious

quad sli,old tech,9800gx2,qx9770 cpu.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Wow nice...
I got a new z68 2600k with crossfire 6950 2gb in my original cosmos 1000 right now.

If I were to ask for something from CM to make me keep the case what do you think I should ask for?

It would save a lot of BS and I could get to work on the transfer.


----------



## precious

i would ask for some of there fans,the ones that use the separate LED connector


----------



## precious

and a new fan control


----------



## Phaelynar

Im extremely happy with the case. Going to keep it for a long long time. I those still having issues get them resolved.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Fan control I got covered plus the case has one built in which I ont be using.
I got a sunbeam smart rheostat controller.It uses 1 pwm fan header to control 6 seperate channels at 30 watts per channel.It gets its power form a single molex connector..Or you can do manual control of each channel.It works really well.
I also already have a ton of various fans.I was thinking of asking for a big power supply.


----------



## precious

wow,your psu would squash my little mouse,cant hurt to try,by the time they spend $60.00 on shipping and have to repair the case,and the loss for selling it as refurbished and a unhappy customer,they would be better off giving you what you request.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

That is what I am thinking.Especially since they have to pay shipping twice 1 for mine to go back and again to ship the new one out.
Plus brokerage and duties etc.
Plus I dont like the odds of getting a case not damaged by shipping.

Gona call it night,thanks for calming me down....later.


----------



## precious

no problem,have a good night,I'm sure you will work it out tomorrow.


----------



## Mikrouwel

I Pm'ed CM guy last night about issues I have and nothing so far, but there a big chance he is on similar time zones to me so was sleeping too









Ill keep u guys posted regarding what happens with my RMA process


----------



## precious

please do,lets see just how good CM's customer service is.i count 11 members,and at least 3 of us have issues,don't seem to be very good odds.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> PLASTIC SUCKS !!!!!!!! i hope they do a better job packing my 2nd case.


Hello,

I am new here and figured I would join and share my pain with you all. I too have also recieved my case in a similar condition as yours. Both left and right sides of the same general area have huge pieces of plastic broken off. I did not even realize it until i was putting the case back in the box as I was getting ready to leave for work and notice pieces of plastic at the bottom of the shipping box (box was in perfect condition!!). This was literally hours ago







, I called newegg and they approved me an RMA free of shipping charges. However, I am wondering if I should just contact CM about this instead or see what happens with the replacement from Newegg first? Love the CM cases (replacing a HAF 932, but they could of probably did a little better job for protecting the back as the plastic extrudes out a bit.)

In any event, I'll figure out how to post some images of mine for you guys to see the damage, I may just drop it off at the ups store tomorrow.

*sigh*.........sorry for the long post.


----------



## Boomstick68

I think we will probably see some revisions with this case real soon. Until then, I'll hold off.


----------



## Crimsontech

That or better packaging.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new here and figured I would join and share my pain with you all. I too have also recieved my case in a similar condition as yours. Both left and right sides of the same general area have huge pieces of plastic broken off. I did not even realize it until i was putting the case back in the box as I was getting ready to leave for work and notice pieces of plastic at the bottom of the shipping box (box was in perfect condition!!). This was literally hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I called newegg and they approved me an RMA free of shipping charges. However, I am wondering if I should just contact CM about this instead or see what happens with the replacement from Newegg first? Love the CM cases (replacing a HAF 932, but they could of probably did a little better job for protecting the back as the plastic extrudes out a bit.)
> In any event, I'll figure out how to post some images of mine for you guys to see the damage, I may just drop it off at the ups store tomorrow.
> *sigh*.........sorry for the long post.


For something like this, I'm pretty sure the retailer should be the one to contact. After the 30 days then talk to CM.

Newegg just updated the shipping my fans and the case are coming thursday. Looks like I'll be taking work off


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be holding off getting this case as well, thank you everyone for the pictures for a case that is so expensive you would think that CM would put alot of care into shipping


----------



## D3vilstyl3

just got my case for tiger-direct. and have all 120mm replace with cm green led fan.but i have no clue how to connect the 2pin led cable. any1 have any idea?


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> I Pm'ed CM guy last night about issues I have and nothing so far, but there a big chance he is on similar time zones to me so was sleeping too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill keep u guys posted regarding what happens with my RMA process


Still heard nothing from CM guy









And to plug in fans just plug it in as if it were your motherboard (make sure that the two grooves line up on the male and on the female







)


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Yes so many of us here with damaged cases.Makes my complaint about the door not working seem minor in comparison.
I still worry about that door design.I cant remember any cases from back in the day that used a sliding panel door that actually
stood up over time.

The led fan connections have seperate harnesses with connectors built into the case.Sposed to be a PITA to pick
them out from all the other wires but they are there.

I have been waiting 2 weeks for corsair to replace a H100 that failed.
Customer service from them seems extremely poor.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Well basically my door doesnt slide as you know and the top pannel started smoking on first start up but i cant RMA since I cout off three fan connectors









Hoping I hear from CM soon......................


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The fastest way to contact CM for me was an on line chat.
It didn't cost me a phone call to who knows where either.
You should be able to get a replacement panel assembly and
do it yourself if you had to.

It really sucks that this happened to you,I am still not too impressed with the control panel.
Seems too much like a Motorola razor or the like touch-pad on a cellphone.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Yeah I think its just the PCB that all the fan cables connect to that I need and can easily take the broken one off and mount a new one if need be but not sure about how I am going to sort out door issue :/

I re sent the PM to the CM Guy encase he didnt get the first one.


----------



## patrickrussell

Man, I really wanted this case but this is getting unbelievable. As much as I want to get one of these I'm not really willing to have them send me cases back and forth until I get one that isn't broken.

One has to wonder though... All the owners with broken plastic said their boxes were in perfect condition. So what the heck is breaking them?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I am going to try and get something out of them and just keep the case I have.I doubt very much the door will hold up long term anyway.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Well tbh if there customer support is great (doesn't look like thus far) then get one of them and if its faulty get it swapped out









If they are terrible and its a mission then I would recommend go look somewhere else


----------



## Anth0789

That sucks for you guys! I don't have one single problem with mine other than a little scratch on the side but doesnt show.

Updated list added members!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

How many members in this club now?
How about someone start a poll as to what we would like to see changed on this case?

My vote is for a simpler front panel door, more like the cosmos 1000.
Make it the same shape etc as it is now but make it aluminum and reversible just like the 1000 was.
I really like the quality feel of my cosmos 1000, aluminum mmmmmm yummy..


----------



## precious

i would like to see the packing in the shipping box changed,need to add packing support in the corners of the box.once i get a case that's not damaged then i could figure out what changes the case should have.i have seen more posts on damaged and defective cases then i have seen on completed systems so far.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I asked the CM rep to double check with the guys in shipping on the packing for mine.
Sposed to throw in some swag,, hope i get something nice..









If you need some pics to get your fix I can send you some...


----------



## Crest

I would like to see a way to mod casters onto it. I'm going to see if I can do it when I get mine.


----------



## precious

i also have a tech station that works.so sad,all this hardware and no place to put it.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

When I had a CM Centurion I just used some casters that attached with 4 screws.
Found safe spots to mount them to the case bottom and used some self tapping crews.

To do it again I would build a custom platform for the case to sit on and attach the wheels to that.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i would like to see the packing in the shipping box changed,need to add packing support in the corners of the box.once i get a case that's not damaged then i could figure out what changes the case should have.i have seen more posts on damaged and defective cases then i have seen on completed systems so far.


Agreed, they need to package this beast better...it's a beautiful case I was in awe when I took it out the box only to have a







when I noticed the damage. They should wrap the middle around with some bubble wrap and also and support for the corners as well or anything! All in all, I decided to just go with the Newegg RMA and dropped it off at the UPS store today, they should receive it at the end of this week. Was in a rush so didn't get time to snap any pics.

Newegg Rep told me once they receive the damaged case I will be sent a replacement via UPS Next Day Saver







, so hopefully everything works out...if not CM will be hearing from or I will just get the Storm Trooper NZXT Phantom Like I was going to do in the 1st place.


----------



## Phaelynar

My guess is its whoever is shipping it. If the ups guy chucks it or it bashes around it will most likely break.

Also still not on the club list even though i posted my build last week.


----------



## Stizuner

Mine should arrive tomorrow... after seeing all these posts I'm nervous! I wont even be able to check when it arrives because its the kiddos birthday and that would be bad form!


----------



## Kronvict

Just got mine in today







Gonna transfer all my components over from my Cosmos S case.


----------



## precious

no damage ? maybe there's hope for the rest of us.


----------



## Kronvict

No damage at all. The case arrived in flawless condition. Front slide panel is smooth as butter. Spent 10 mins chatting with the ups guy who happened to be a pc enthusiast as well when he saw what case he had just delivered lol.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Just got mine in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna transfer all my components over from my Cosmos S case.


Nice to see that you got your case in pristine condition, the box looks like it was nourished by UPS lol, hopefully the rest of us who will be getting replacements will receive perfect cases as well







.


----------



## Mikrouwel

I heard from the CM guy and he asked me were I live.

Took about 2 days for a reply so it looks like the process is going to be slow









Will keep everyone posted though


----------



## Stizuner

Another failed order. I got my small newegg order. Thinking umm where is my case I go track and find this;

Date/Time Activity Location Details
01/25/2012 11:39:00 DAMAGE REPORTED / DAMAGE CLAIM UNDER INVESTIGATION[X] SPARKS, NV, US
01/25/2012 11:38:00 MERCHANDISE IS MISSING. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH ADDITIONAL DETAILS. / ALL MERCHANDISE MISSING, EMPTY CARTON WAS DISCARDED. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH DETAILS OF THE DAMAGE[X] SPARKS, NV, US
01/25/2012 08:11:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## precious

??? so the shipper destroyed it ?


----------



## Crest

That is so ridiculous, it is funny.

To be atleast, though mine is going to come tomorrow afternoon, so I hope I don't get this problem.


----------



## precious

this case is cursed.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I think this beast of a case needs shipped like this.
Maybe that would protect it.


----------



## Stizuner

Ya I'm pretty disappointed.

Newegg was pretty rude. "you know we are not ups right" my response to that "I'm your customer not ups's"

My options are:
1) let them refund me (takes 3-5 days)
2) let them reship (takes 3-5 days)

They could refund and I can just order now. But I can't double order a
$400 order. Especially with all the trouble everyone has been having
Pretty disappointed in cooler master.


----------



## patrickrussell

So let's see we have seen what one completely working case out of how many broken ones? Unbelievable...


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Ya I'm pretty disappointed.
> Newegg was pretty rude. "you know we are not ups right" my response to that "I'm your customer not ups's"
> My options are:
> 1) let them refund me (takes 3-5 days)
> 2) let them reship (takes 3-5 days)
> They could refund and I can just order now. But I can't double order a
> $400 order. Especially with all the trouble everyone has been having
> Pretty disappointed in cooler master.


Unless I missed something this latest incident has nothing to do with cooler master.
Most of us are in 2 camps, damage during shipping and the sliding door not working.
Damage during shipping can sometimes be blamed on a certain shipper.The sliding door is a design issue that hopefully gets refined or updated.It could be as simple as improper assembly by factory personnel.The shipping I think could be partly blamed on coolermaster, a case this heavy needs extra protection.

The ups delivery personnel just can't lift this heavy beast of case.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Unless I missed something this latest incident has nothing to do with cooler master.
> Most of us are in 2 camps, damage during shipping and the sliding door not working.
> Damage during shipping can sometimes be blamed on a certain shipper.The sliding door is a design issue that hopefully gets refined or updated.It could be as simple as improper assembly by factory personnel.The shipping I think could be partly blamed on coolermaster, a case this heavy needs extra protection.
> The ups delivery personnel just can't lift this heavy beast of case.


I blame Coolermaster for poor packaging.

I would blame UPS but, one guy (maybe that was you) drove to get it and it was still broken.

This many broken cases during shipping can only be the result of poor packaging on the manufacturers behalf.


----------



## Anth0789

You guys are not so lucky that sucks. Lucky for me mine came in one piece.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Another failed order. I got my small newegg order. Thinking umm where is my case I go track and find this;
> Date/Time Activity Location Details
> 01/25/2012 11:39:00 DAMAGE REPORTED / DAMAGE CLAIM UNDER INVESTIGATION[X] SPARKS, NV, US
> 01/25/2012 11:38:00 MERCHANDISE IS MISSING. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH ADDITIONAL DETAILS. / ALL MERCHANDISE MISSING, EMPTY CARTON WAS DISCARDED. UPS WILL NOTIFY THE SENDER WITH DETAILS OF THE DAMAGE[X] SPARKS, NV, US
> 01/25/2012 08:11:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Ya I'm pretty disappointed.
> Newegg was pretty rude. "you know we are not ups right" my response to that "I'm your customer not ups's"
> My options are:
> 1) let them refund me (takes 3-5 days)
> 2) let them reship (takes 3-5 days)
> They could refund and I can just order now. But I can't double order a
> $400 order. Especially with all the trouble everyone has been having
> Pretty disappointed in cooler master.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Unless I missed something this latest incident has nothing to do with cooler master.
> Most of us are in 2 camps, damage during shipping and the sliding door not working.
> Damage during shipping can sometimes be blamed on a certain shipper.The sliding door is a design issue that hopefully gets refined or updated.It could be as simple as improper assembly by factory personnel.The shipping I think could be partly blamed on coolermaster, a case this heavy needs extra protection.
> The ups delivery personnel just can't lift this heavy beast of case.


I agree, this incident is more of a UPS issue here, I dont see how your case went from missing to empty carton to damaged, if I read that right...UPS fudge up big time on your shipment. Though this case is worth the money, CM messed up on not packaging this thing better (a couple layers of bubble wrapped around the middle of the chassis from front to back would of probably easily solved some of the damage issues it may encounter from shipping.)

As for Newegg being rude that is a shocker, I never had a problem with their customer service...even my case replacement will be next day return (thought this can be the fact that I actually received the case and saw it was broken) but even in your incident you deserve some kind of incentive. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You guys are not so lucky that sucks. Lucky for me mine came in one piece.


Same. I still think my HAF 922 had more protection.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> That is so ridiculous, it is funny.
> To be atleast, though mine is going to come tomorrow afternoon, so I hope I don't get this problem.


Please let us know the condition of your case when it arrives.


----------



## Crimsontech

btw @ Stizuner, where did you case ship from? CA or NJ?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

My replacement got shipped out today have to cross my fingers big time....
Corse I could probably make 1 good case out of the two..


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> My replacement got shipped out today have to cross my fingers big time....
> Corse I could probably make 1 good case out of the two..


Hopefully everything works out for you. Funny thing is that I am see a lot of positive reviews on newegg, so it seems like some of us in the thread maybe cursed lol....


----------



## precious

at least i found a good name for my new rig-COOLER MASTER COSMOS CURSED EDITION.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> at least i found a good name for my new rig-COOLER MASTER COSMOS CURSED EDITION.


Lol.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> at least i found a good name for my new rig-COOLER MASTER COSMOS CURSED EDITION.


Hahah +10


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> btw @ Stizuner, where did you case ship from? CA or NJ?


Ca

I went with the 3-5 business day replacement... they said it might go quicker since UPS has already reported the problem. I'll supposidly get next day shipping when it does go out.. not like it matters now since I missed the weekend i wont get to work on it till next weekend anyways.

Guess I just had sand in my vag after the incident.. I was heading home on a 5 hour drive and all I could think about was seeing the case in person. Wife called and said "newegg stuff arrived" im like "dont worry about the heavy box i'll move it when i get home" her "you have to be kidding the box weighs less than a pound" So I have new sata cables but no case


----------



## Crest

Atleast I already have my build setup since June. if the case is busted I can just get a replacement without needing to tear it down.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Ca
> I went with the 3-5 business day replacement... they said it might go quicker since UPS has already reported the problem. I'll supposidly get next day shipping when it does go out.. not like it matters now since I missed the weekend i wont get to work on it till next weekend anyways.
> Guess I just had sand in my vag after the incident.. I was heading home on a 5 hour drive and all I could think about was seeing the case in person. Wife called and said "newegg stuff arrived" im like "dont worry about the heavy box i'll move it when i get home" her "you have to be kidding the box weighs less than a pound" So I have new sata cables but no case


Ah ok, reason I ask is because my aslo shipped from CA and boy did UPS take it around the world. Destination is NYC, the case was at one point in queens, NY (very close) and instead of leaving it that facility (it was scheduled to be delivered until 1/23/2012...was shipped on the 18th) they then took it to PA and then to NJ and bought it back into NYC again.....to deliver it (?????).

I assume all of unnecessary shipping is what cause mine to be damaged, longer it stays in transit more chance of something bad happening. It is my guess why they just didn't decide to deliver it to me when it had already arrived in ny. Being as that you don't have to send back anything you should get your replacement early next week and hopefully all goes well.

My return won't reach newegg till monday (even though I dropped it off [email protected] ups store) so I am hoping to receive it by the end of next week. Trust me I share your frustration.


----------



## elementaldragon

Just registered to say I, too, am a Cosmos II owner as of last Friday. Mine arrived undamaged, although my front door seems to be not quite as buttery smooth as the one video review i've watched. Don't really have to push it all the way down to get it to open, either.... it just seems to slow down and speed up at random.


----------



## kevindb1234

got a question i ordered mine should be here tomorrow if you have your hdd on the bottom how long of sata cables need to be? just trying to get a jump on ordering thoses have flat ones but i like the round ones.


----------



## patrickrussell

Hmm well if they are shipping from newegg's california shipping facility I'm only in Oregon. so maybe they wont be shipping it halfway across the world to get to me.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I think we need this guy shipping our Cosmos 2..Should get to your house safe for sure...


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Maybe someone with good photoshop skills could take out the cup and put the cosmos 2 in his arms?


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindb1234*
> 
> got a question i ordered mine should be here tomorrow if you have your hdd on the bottom how long of sata cables need to be? just trying to get a jump on ordering thoses have flat ones but i like the round ones.


Well, i'm not sure exactly length wise, but i've had no issues with the standard cables that generally come with a motherboard. for the bottom hard drives, especially in the front, i know 30cm would probably be quite short, since i have that running from my optical drives in the two lower spots, and it reaches the SATA ports on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe with maybe an inch or two to spare.


----------



## Kronvict

Finished transferring my components over. Gotta say this is the best case i have ever owned. Still love my old Cosmos S as well.


----------



## Crimsontech

^ Glad to see a successful build with this again, hopefully the rest of us will join you soon. BTW, are you doing a push/pull config on your H100 there?


----------



## christpunchers

I ordered this case from NCIX a day ago. Sad to hear about all the broken cases. Hopefully mine arrives free of defects. Otherwise, it'll be my 2nd mishap with CM, after the HAF X's pci alignment issue.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> ^ Glad to see a successful build with this again, hopefully the rest of us will join you soon. BTW, are you doing a push/pull config on your H100 there?


Not yet. I plan on ordering another set of fans for push/pull. im just debating on which brand to get.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Well it is going to be awhile before I have my case.
Coolermaster ships by UPS only yea









Not scheduled for delivery until FEB 3rd.

Anyone know if the front assembly with sliding door comes off easily?
I could install my hardware and just swap front panels with the replacement.


----------



## patrickrussell

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Not yet. I plan on ordering another set of fans for push/pull. im just debating on which brand to get.


Ah ok, reason I ask cause I want to do that when I get ivy bridge, doing a push pull would be great as it appears it's possible with this case. I hear the cougar fans are amazing, they are very quiet at max RPM and move a lot of air but they seem a bit pricey. I may just go with does....idk, to bad they only offer them in orage color :/.


----------



## patrickrussell

So would push pull h100 fit?

_Edit: Actually I can see it likely would it would just block half the motherboard. I wonder if that would get in the way of my new boards power connectors._


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Hey all new member here.
> I just picked up my cosmos 2 yesterday.3 hour round trip to the dealer.
> I still have the original cosmos 1000 as my gaming pc, the cosmos 2 will be replacing it.
> My problem is the front door does not slide as it should.See my youtube video here.Sorry
> for the quality.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa6IlZgGeA&feature=g-upl&context=G2ed923fAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> I have not transferred my hardware as I am waiting to see what the dealer and cooler master will
> do about this.It is a lot of money to have something like this happen out of the box.I really like the
> aluminum door on my cosmos 1000, this plastic sliding door just seems destined to fail.


I'm so sorry about the front door.

That video was painful and stomach turning = this is inexcusable by CM!!!!!!!

Look at the unpackaging videos of the Antec P280 case and you'll see that they use superior durable styofoam so to maximize case shipment and protection damage which to this date hasn't been a damage issue with their cases - no I don't own nor am I a Antec fanboy.









Hope that your case issue gets resolved REAL soon - nothing like spending any amount of money especially the amount this case costs to just have it sit.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> don't know when my replacement will arrive,UPS picked up the damaged one within 18 hours from the time it was delivered.


They saw the damaged case photos = check and that's enough for me to say what I'm going to say below.

I SINCERELY HOPE I'M 1000% WRONG BUT I BET that they're awaiting the receipt of your now former damaged case before sending one out to you. IMHO they should have offered a cross-ship meaning they send the replacement out to you next day service the same time the damaged one is in transit back to them minimizing your down time = this would equal good to great customer service to me. Doing unto others has become a lost "art", just take that money first.

I'll be happy for you once a 100% Cosmos 2 case is in your hands.


----------



## DevilDriver

I have a $50 off coupon for this case from the cooler master store for my 20th anniversary submission, would people be intrested in a giveaway for it if I can give it away?


----------



## precious

my retailer said there was no problem in sending a replacement case while my damaged case was still in transit back to them.only problem is,they wanted to charge me another $372.00 until they received the damaged one back.no way do i have $744.00 to invest in a computer case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> my retailer said there was no problem in sending a replacement case while my damaged case was still in transit back to them.only problem is,they wanted to charge me another $372.00 until they received the damaged one back.no way do i have $744.00 to invest in a computer case.


I would've had Cooler Master involved in this so this would've happened without you or the retailer out of a case and money respectively. I have no problem opening my mouth - " I HAVE A BIIIIIIIG MOUTH! " LOL!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I have a $50 off coupon for this case from the cooler master store for my 20th anniversary submission, would people be intrested in a giveaway for it if I can give it away?


What? You don't want to get into the "get this case intact" sweepstakes? lol! j/k

Seriously, I bet they'll be people interested as this already happened on this forum by someone else who gave one of what you have away to someone by guessing the right number.


----------



## Crest

Case came as well as fans. I recieved 1 less than than I ordered so I'm about to talk to Newegg about it.

As for the case, it's sitting in the hallway until I sort this out with NE. The box looks really roughed up but still a rectangular box, I will shoot my video of it shortly.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> So would push pull h100 fit?
> _Edit: Actually I can see it likely would it would just block half the motherboard. I wonder if that would get in the way of my new boards power connectors._


If I am not mistaking, the top part that comes off on the case has much depth to place fans on the top and place the cover back on with no probs.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> my retailer said there was no problem in sending a replacement case while my damaged case was still in transit back to them.only problem is,they wanted to charge me another $372.00 until they received the damaged one back.no way do i have $744.00 to invest in a computer case.


Who is your retailer?


----------



## precious

OK,my bet,another damaged case.my box had no damage to it,yet case was damaged,seems to me,if box shows damage,u can bet the case is too.my fingers are crossed for you Crest.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted.


Awesome work,,looks amazing I love it.

Now that is how you deliver a Comos 2.


----------



## precious

nice work ! unfortunately that don't resemble my UPS driver.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> So would push pull h100 fit?
> _Edit: Actually I can see it likely would it would just block half the motherboard. I wonder if that would get in the way of my new boards power connectors._


Dam it better fit.
It fits in my cosmos 1000.
t's tight but it does fit.


----------



## nickt1862

Even they got a damaged Cosmos 2 case, see the photos towards the bottom of page 2 : http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1234-page2.html


----------



## precious

here what a typical florida driver looks like


----------



## Crest

Finished with newegg, they are going to send another fan. I sort of feel bad, but I spent good money on those.

I'm prepping to do an unboxing of the fans, so that I can use them as props in the unboxing and overview videos.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I ordered this case from NCIX a day ago. Sad to hear about all the broken cases. Hopefully mine arrives free of defects. Otherwise, it'll be my 2nd mishap with CM, after the HAF X's pci alignment issue.


I got mine off NCIX it came not damaged so no worries for you hopefully.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Cooler Master USA is committed to providing the best end user experience with the Cosmos II. For best service, we have authorized advanced RMA available for any Cosmos II that was damaged in transit by UPS, Fedex or other carriers. You could PM CoolermasterUSA, or myself.

If you have any issues whatsoever, please contact our US based customer service team from 8:30-5:30 PST at 1-888-624-5099. Even if you have no issues, we would love to hear how we could make the Cosmos II better. If you do have issues, we can provide solutions.

Please be ready to provide your serial number which you can find on the back of your Cosmos II.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I blame Coolermaster for poor packaging.
> I would blame UPS but, one guy (maybe that was you) drove to get it and it was still broken.
> This many broken cases during shipping can only be the result of poor packaging on the manufacturers behalf.


I must state before, that i do not own this case nor know how its packed into the box,
BUT, the Shops you buy the cases from are also *customers*, they also buy their products, and the products they buy get shipped to their stores. There is a possibility that the cases are already damaged when they get to the shops, and are being shipped out form there, broken.
which makes it the fault of the store, but its more likely to be a UPS fault, i've seen post dilevery services at work when they arent delivering, and they throw with stuff, they dont care about the box, they only care about their money in the end of the day.


----------



## kevindb1234

thanks i got a similar board ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 ill have to wait to see how i am going to set it up just got the case its quite impressive when you get it don't look that big in pics and whats up with all the led connectors got 1 fan that uses them? but thanks for the info will post pics soon.


----------



## kevindb1234

looks great


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindb1234*
> 
> thanks i got a similar board ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 ill have to wait to see how i am going to set it up just got the case its quite impressive when you get it don't look that big in pics and whats up with all the led connectors got 1 fan that uses them? but thanks for the info will post pics soon.


I just upgraded my system with the same mobo.Went with 2600K running stable at 4.5 ghz.
Can't wait to get it transferred into the new case.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Cooler Master USA is committed to providing the best end user experience with the Cosmos II. For best service, we have authorized advanced RMA available for any Cosmos II that was damaged in transit by UPS, Fedex or other carriers. You could PM CoolermasterUSA, or myself.
> If you have any issues whatsoever, please contact our US based customer service team from 8:30-5:30 PST at 1-888-624-5099. Even if you have no issues, we would love to hear how we could make the Cosmos II better. If you do have issues, we can provide solutions.
> Please be ready to provide your serial number which you can find on the back of your Cosmos II.


My issue with the front door, is I feel a design flaw.I don't remember any device be it a computer or other that had a sliding door mechanism that held up for any amount of time.My box showed no signs of damage and yet the front door did not work.It is either a design flaw or it was assembled wrong at the factory.I still purchased the case though.


----------



## Anth0789

Added a few new things to my case fans etc.


----------



## Crest

THose look like R4's but I can't tell.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> THose look like R4's but I can't tell.


Nope they are Enermax TB Slience fans.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> I must state before, that i do not own this case nor know how its packed into the box,
> BUT, the Shops you buy the cases from are also customers, they also buy their products, and the products they buy get shipped to their stores. There is a possibility that the cases are already damaged when they get to the shops, and are being shipped out form there, broken.
> which makes it the fault of the store, but its more likely to be a UPS fault, i've seen post dilevery services at work when they arent delivering, and they throw with stuff, they dont care about the box, they only care about their money in the end of the day.


Uuh.... no? In order for it to be the SHOP'S fault, they'd have had to have opened the box that the case was shipped in and examined it prior to shipping the case out. I'm assuming that since you're here, you'd also probably feel a bit worried if you ordered something new from say Newegg or somewhere, and upon receiving it from UPS, noticing that the tape is a bit odd on the top of the box, as if it was taped shut, opened, then taped shut again. I know i would be.

Besides... if it was able to be blamed on the shop, i seriously doubt that CoolerMaster would be doing Advanced RMA's for damaged Cosmos II's.


----------



## Crest

Just unboxed mine, looks completely mint. Looks absolutely gorgeous, doors all move smoothly and no cracks


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Just unboxed mine, looks completely mint. Looks absolutely gorgeous, doors all move smoothly and no cracks


Very nice, that's how mine was until I looked at the back lol. Good to see more people getting cases in perfect condition, lets hope this thread starts to fill up with complete build pics and less nightmarish saddening stories







.

@ Precious that ups pic is funny as hell I lolz'ed hard.

@ Crest give us some pics!!


----------



## Crest

Of just the case? I don't have very good lighting right now >_> I need to do some sound tests and go build it before sleep. I wake up in 8 hours for work.

Any speficific tests besides Idle/load temps and idle/load noise?


----------



## Crimsontech

I dont have any request of in particular. However, what fans did you get (someone mentioned getting cougar fans. you?) I too am thinking of order some cougar fans, I just wish they had them besides orange but they still look cool none the less are perform good I hear.

Post some pics when you get better lighting.


----------



## elementaldragon

Never really tried, or even really heard of Cougar's fans..... but i'm always one to recommend Noctua. F*cking love their fans.

Kinda thinking about getting another pair of 120mm fans so i can put some in the side panel.... but to be completely honest, with my 2500K idling at 16C.... why bother? And that's with the 7 fans that just cool stuff in the main part of the case on low power.

Might just get another 120mm Noctua NF-P12 to replace the stock fan up top, and maybe a 140mm Noctua to put in the back. Not sure yet though. Doesn't really seem worth it with everything running the way it is, although one fan near the back does seem to have a very subtle, but noticable noise coming from it. almost like a slight knocking sound....


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Never really tried, or even really heard of Cougar's fans..... but i'm always one to recommend Noctua. F*cking love their fans.
> Kinda thinking about getting another pair of 120mm fans so i can put some in the side panel.... but to be completely honest, with my 2500K idling at 16C.... why bother? And that's with the 7 fans that just cool stuff in the main part of the case on low power.
> Might just get another 120mm Noctua NF-P12 to replace the stock fan up top, and maybe a 140mm Noctua to put in the back. Not sure yet though. Doesn't really seem worth it with everything running the way it is, although one fan near the back does seem to have a very subtle, but noticable noise coming from it. almost like a slight knocking sound....


Well i heard that the cougar fans move tons of air and are really silent, they have gotten really good reviews. I just watch a video of some guy with a H100 push pull config with the fans. Check it out if interested. I may be buying me a couple of these once I can get my case lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbH1mhZWRn8


----------



## patrickrussell

So I did message cooler master and linked them this thread. They actually responded saying they took care of the customer involving this thread (there were a few more than just one customer but whatever)

Their response also included something that gave me the impression they were taking steps to improve packaging. I don't have my phone on me to verbatim the email but that's the gist I got from it. Once I find the dang thing I'll update with the email I got.


----------



## elementaldragon

Wow... and who'da thought. I mean... coulda swore it would be easier to quote what was said just by looking at your e-mail on the computer you apparently were able to visit a hardware forum and post on.









Crimson: Well... they do look freakin awesome... i'll give them that. The problem is that the fan headers for the Cosmos's fan controller are 3-pin, and don't have open sides like a lot of the molex to 3-pin adapters have that would allow connecting a 4-pin to them anyway.


----------



## Crimsontech

^ The one that guy got was 4-pin, you can also buy them with 3-pins as well.

I am not sure if I will use the cosmos fan controller neways, I may use a 3rd fan controller, like the nzxt touchscreen one (can't remember the name of it.) I'll figure it out all in due time one I can get my damn case...lol.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Uuh.... no? In order for it to be the SHOP'S fault, they'd have had to have opened the box that the case was shipped in and examined it prior to shipping the case out. I'm assuming that since you're here, you'd also probably feel a bit worried if you ordered something new from say Newegg or somewhere, and upon receiving it from UPS, noticing that the tape is a bit odd on the top of the box, as if it was taped shut, opened, then taped shut again. I know i would be.
> Besides... if it was able to be blamed on the shop, i seriously doubt that CoolerMaster would be doing Advanced RMA's for damaged Cosmos II's.


I never said it was the shops fault, i said the shop cant realy be faulty in this, cause its either CM's packing, or the UPS just being not carefull with stuff they deliver.
i only said the shop is a customer of CM, so if CM isnt packing right its broken in the shop (but they dont know it, and ship furter).
the only reason a shop would know a procuct would be broken if its a physical shop and they have 1 show-model in the showroom.

edit : Oh and i wont order from newegg dont worry, shipping would kill me


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I discovered the hard way that my local store I prefer to deal with has a limited retrun policy.
I never had any problems with stuff I have bought there before and just ASSUMED they
would take care of any problem immediately by replacing a defective item.This case was a
special order, an expensive special order.I was to be at the mercy of them returning to their
supplier first.That supplier would not accept it back.

Before you order from a local store get all that shiz confirmed first.


----------



## patrickrussell

Shipping is only 20 bucks from newegg for 3 day on this case so its not too bad.

Here is that email as promised.

_Patrick,
We appreciate your concern but we have already contacted the customer
on this page and have taken care of this issue. We are aware of the
concern from users and have already made changes to fix this issue.

Jeremy Delong_


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> I discovered the hard way that my local store I prefer to deal with has a limited retrun policy.
> I never had any problems with stuff I have bought there before and just ASSUMED they
> would take care of any problem immediately by replacing a defective item.This case was a
> special order, an expensive special order.I was to be at the mercy of them returning to their
> supplier first.That supplier would not accept it back.
> Before you order from a local store get all that shiz confirmed first.


Really.. its not any different with Newegg. Its bull that I have to wait 3-5 days for an investigation on a product that NEVER made it to my door.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

OK for the unboxing does anyone remember how it was packed?
I had a large plastic bag pulled over the top of the case down but not under the feet of the cse.
A large bock of foam cutout for the top and bottom of th case.A small piece of protective
plastic on the top sliding door over the power switch area.

That was it.

I think it was supposed to have some kind of protective cloth over the whole case right?

Can we have everyone who receives a new case describe on here how it was packed?
Perhaps we can see improvements or deficiencies that way.


----------



## patrickrussell

My guess is that until newegg sells out of their current stock and cooler master sends the new packaged versions we wont see any changes. I doubt CM is going to recall them so my guess is they will just slowly transition into a better package. I'm ordering in early February so If I decide to bite the bullet for the case Ill let you know how it came packaged.

Of course those getting replacements might get revised packaging so those that have cases let us know how it differs from your previous experience.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> OK for the unboxing does anyone remember how it was packed?
> I had a large plastic bag pulled over the top of the case down but not under the feet of the cse.
> A large bock of foam cutout for the top and bottom of th case.A small piece of protective
> plastic on the top sliding door over the power switch area.
> That was it.
> I think it was supposed to have some kind of protective cloth over the whole case right?
> Can we have everyone who receives a new case describe on here how it was packed?
> Perhaps we can see improvements or deficiencies that way.


Mine was packed exactly the same with no problems.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Just watched an unboxing by linus on youtube.
His was packed the same way.The front sliding door does not work properly just like mine.

He did not however seem to notice.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Can you imagine what this lil guy would have done with a 50 lb cosmos 2?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGCdOmykOOg&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Can you imagine what this lil guy would have done with a 50 lb cosmos 2?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGCdOmykOOg&feature=endscreen&NR=1


Lol, well unless participates in strong man competitions...I don't think he can chuck the comos II that easily as he did with those smaller boxes. However, watching that video made me wonder how he got the job.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey Guys,

I just heard back from Coolermaster support guy and wow, what a response.

I explained my issues to him and they are sending me a new door and fan controller. (Remember I live in SA which is FAR away from well everything







)

I would really like to say that this company is one of the best ive ever delt with when it comes to issues.

For all you guys out there that are waiting for better packaging, dont want the risk of getting a bum case etc. Go out and get your self one of these magnificent cases and if there is anything wrong im sure that this EPIC company will sort out all your problems.

Really +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 interwebs for Coolermaster.

Now to start saving up for the Cosmos 3 Hahaha

Good luck to all of you guys who have issues, im sure they will be handled in the same AWESOME manner.

Cheers


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The cosmos 2 is almost as tall as the driver








It is truly frightening how many ups, fedex etc videos there are on youtube.
Many of them featuring the drivers with running dialogue.

Makes me want to have a script already memorized if this ever happenes to me.


----------



## elementaldragon

Mine, too, was packaged in the same way if my memory serves me. I mean.... i'm not sure why the bottom not being covered was pointed out. It would be a little difficult to cover the bottom feet with the protective plastic and keep it covered unless they packed it from the bottom and put the case in the box upside-down. Which..... with a 50 pound case... even that would be difficult.

It does also have the thin protective foam wrapped around the top rails, and plastic wrapped around the bottom rails.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I pointed that out because other cases I have ordered were wrapped completely.
I thought it might indicate it was opened before I received it.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I just heard back from Coolermaster support guy and wow, what a response.
> I explained my issues to him and they are sending me a new door and fan controller. (Remember I live in SA which is FAR away from well everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I would really like to say that this company is one of the best ive ever delt with when it comes to issues.
> For all you guys out there that are waiting for better packaging, dont want the risk of getting a bum case etc. Go out and get your self one of these magnificent cases and if there is anything wrong im sure that this EPIC company will sort out all your problems.
> Really +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 interwebs for Coolermaster.
> Now to start saving up for the Cosmos 3 Hahaha
> Good luck to all of you guys who have issues, im sure they will be handled in the same AWESOME manner.
> Cheers


Glad to see that you got sorted out.

I did PM the CM guy the other night and asked him what do in the event of another doozy. Pretty much he told me to give them a call and they would either offer me and advance rma (w/e that means) or what ever part is broken they will send replacements parts. So, I am resting a easier now...though I hope my replacement from newegg comes in one piece.

That being said, I want to see more pics of completed rigs with this case in this thread!!!!!


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea, i sent him a PM last night too, since my sliding door seems a bit iffy, and he told me that they could either do a full advanced RMA to swap the case, or i can request that they just send me the side trim, front door rails, and top panel. So... it's nice that there seem to be more options than just swapping out the whole case... which is a GOOD thing seeing how much of a pain those LED power wires can be if you only have the one front fan using one.

Also made a few observational recommendations on things that would probably be able to be changed for the better.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Had a look at mine, seems like a BFD to remove all the front plastic to do the door.
I am just as happy to have them replace the complete case.Just need to hurry up and wait.


----------



## Crest

I can't mount my 120 cougar's in the bottom HD mounts







The frame isn't a complete square so the clips don't work, I don't want to drill holes, but not sure how I'll mount them.


----------



## Crest

Here is a picture of what I mean: http://i.imgur.com/sszgU.jpg


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Small black ty straps practically invisable after you are done.
How about those rubber knob things that they ship with some fans?

Ty straps are probably the easiest.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Small black ty straps practically invisable after you are done.
> How about those rubber knob things that they ship with some fans?
> Ty straps are probably the easiest.


But you need a hole to attach them.

I 've been seeing how I can use ties though


----------



## Velict

Does anyone know if a Phobya 400mm rad will fit at the top of this case? Any modding necessary isn't a problem. I just want to some opinions on it before I buy the case. I've checked the measurements online but i'm still not sure if there is enough area to get a clean fit.


----------



## precious

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278143-Cosmos-II-%28Liquid-Edition%29


----------



## precious

i got the xspc ex480 rad in today.to bad i still need the case.my replacement case should be here on monday.dremel is ready to go to work.


----------



## Crimsontech

^ cool, let us know the details on how it arrives. UPS for some strange reason is taking for ever to deliver the case back to newegg (they picked it up since tuesday and now its the weekend with no new update on tracking besides en route to CA, deliver end of monday). So, if UPS did not fudge up my return as I have no idea where it is right now I will hopefully get a replacement next week.......hopefully.


----------



## Crest

Finished my build. It's bitter sweet since I was expecting so much of the fans. I think it's basically the controller though, I think I'll move to a nice PWM fan controller so I can use the fans like they should be. I'm worried that my fans aren't performing right due to shoddy power from the built in controller. They go from quiet and barely any airflow, to alittle bit more airflow and sounding like delta's, relatively.

So the weight really became a giant problem since I keep my computer under my desk and I have two large 580 lightnings, 6 harddrives, big PSU, and an NH-D14 so it got heavy quick. My back is killing my but it's under there, and it's quiet, and it's surprisingly much cooler than my HAF 932. I just hope I can sort out the fan stuff soon so it performs like it should.


----------



## Velict

Will the phobya 400mm rad fit at the top?


----------



## cmdood

Hello OC,
Well I started my build last night and I'm at a loss with the built-in wires. For instance how do I connect the front fan/blue led? It comes with 2 little wires connected but I'm not sure why they're so short or where they go.

With that said I have no idea how to connect the rest of the built-in led or panel cables (the colored cables). The manual gives plenty of detail about the actual case build but almost nothing on connecting the 20 or so built-in cables.

Someone please reply as I only have this weekend to get this case build finished.

Thanks


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdood*
> 
> Hello OC,
> Well I started my build last night and I'm at a loss with the built-in wires. For instance how do I connect the front fan/blue led? It comes with 2 little wires connected but I'm not sure why they're so short or where they go.
> With that said I have no idea how to connect the rest of the built-in led or panel cables (the colored cables). The manual gives plenty of detail about the actual case build but almost nothing on connecting the 20 or so built-in cables.
> Someone please reply as I only have this weekend to get this case build finished.
> Thanks


Check youtube for a tutorial?


----------



## cmdood

Do you have a link? YouTube only shows reviews.


----------



## Phaelynar

Well...a lot of those cables are labeled...

The one's that say cpu, hdd, gpu, etc. are the fan controller cables that respond to those buttons on the fan controller.

The mass of black cables are the LED ones.

I suggest you separate them all out first, and if you're not using the LED cables, roll them up neatly and zip tie them out of your way.

The actual power button and led button should be explained in your motherboard's manual.

If you have a plug for it on your motherboard, there's a USB 3 plug as well for the front panel.

Personally, I only used the fan controller cables, the power button, and the led light for the controller and the USB 3 plug. I bundled up everything else neatly and zip tied it to the back.

It took ~4 hours to transfer my old build/add several new parts into the Cosmos 2, which included installing new fans, removing the blob of plugs on the hot swap bays, separating all of the fan controller cables, and general cable management.

Good luck with the build. My favorite thing about the case are the doors. Makes it 100x easier pushing a button instead of removing screws, etc.


----------



## cmdood

Sorry to sound so noobish here but the front Fan / Blue LED has two little wires connected at the bottom. What do they connect to? Why are they so short and do they connect to the MB or Power Supply or both and do I need some sort of adopter to make them reach my MB..? My MB is the Asus Crosshair III Formula.

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8994/photo01copy.jpg


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdood*
> 
> Sorry to sound so noobish here but the front Fan / Blue LED has two little wires connected at the bottom. What do they connect to? Why are they so short and do they connect to the MB or Power Supply or both and do I need some sort of adopter to make them reach my MB..? My MB is the Asus Crosshair III Formula.
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8994/photo01copy.jpg


I havent received the case yet so im going off what i read, but i believe there should be leads that are coming from the fan controller that you connect to that so you can turn them on/off.


----------



## cmdood

Well apparently I didn't connect the 3 pin power connector for the panel. I got to the case wiring around midnight last night so better to wire things up after you've had some sleep









http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9343/photocopy2.jpg
http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/4983/photo1copy.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2821/photo2copyo.jpg

Build:
(2x) SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Edition V2
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz
Hydro Series H50 High-performance CPU Cooler
(1x) HD Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000GLFSRTL
MB ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR III FORMULA
(8GB total) G.SKILL 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
PSU XFX| P1850BCAG9 850W


----------



## Wallgeye

cmdood,
You need fans that have a seperate led control cable for the LED control to work. I stumbled across such a fan with Spectre fans, found them at Micro Center, lol, did not even realize they were that type till I opened them up. When I was looking for em, they were not easy to find. Not overly impressed with the specs on the fan itself though.

120mm fan pn: BFF-BLF-12025B-RP in blue LED
140mm fan pn: BFF-BLF-14025B-RP in blue LED


----------



## Wallgeye

Now that I helped with something the I knew about,

First post here, well, second now. Just took delivery of my Cosmos II case last night and already have contacted CM through the phone listing listed in an earlier post.







Going to email some pics to them also. After reading the posts of damage upon deilvery I got nervous. Taking almost 6 days to get to me did not help. My case was stuck in CA for almost 2 days. Seems it got sent to the wrong place the first time. I then stopped getting updates once it got to my local UPS distrobution center. Got there about 10pm Thursday night and had no departure scan or out for delivery update before the driver showed up at my door around 6pm last night. Took lots of photo's of the box before opening it. Banged up a bit but nothing alarming that I saw from the outside. Opened it up and took out the case and saw the bottom styrofoam was damaged inside the box. Looked the case over and did not notice anything at first. I finished a midnight shift Friday morning and stayed awake waiting for the delivery so I was pretty tired by this time. Today, I started installing fans. This cmdood is when I realized I had purchased some fans with LED control. I went to install a 120mm fan in the lower front, the one with the LED control and had to slide up the front ODD panel to remove the grill on the lower front. There it was, right side of the case just above the lower reaches of the front panel slide position the case was cracked. The front slide panel does not even go down all the way. A small crack and damage to the channel the cover slides in.

Here is what I found when I went to install the front HDD fan. Had tried to remove the lower grill and saw this.






I missed the damage seen here just after removing it from the box last night.


----------



## patrickrussell

Oh this case and the incompetent engineer who designed the packaging.... I remember several reviews that commented on the packaging and a few reviews that received broken ones you would think that they would have made a few adjustments at that time. Still waiting to see a case with revised packaging. If I don't see it by the time tax refund gets here my 2011 goes into another case. It would look tasty in this case though!

3930k
Rampage iv extreme
32GB of ddr3
480gtx tri sli.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Oh this case and the incompetent engineer who designed the packaging.... I remember several reviews that commented on the packaging and a few reviews that received broken ones you would think that they would have made a few adjustments at that time. Still waiting to see a case with revised packaging. If I don't see it by the time tax refund gets here my 2011 goes into another case. It would look tasty in this case though!
> 3930k
> Rampage iv extreme
> 32GB of ddr3
> 480gtx tri sli.


Dude did you not see my post??

Go out and get this case and if it is broken or faulty contact CM support and they will sort it out for you just like they did for me???

They really are AWESOME at customer services. :-D


----------



## overpower

i can't understand why so many broken cases. Is faulty from CM or from couriers?


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> i can't understand why so many broken cases. Is faulty from CM or from couriers?


Poor thought went into the packaging, thus it could have broken at any point of transport.

CM should release a 100% plastic free version of the Cosmos 2. Cosmos 2S, with all the plastic trims, front panel, top panel, replaced with lightweight aluminum. I'd love to pay for something like that.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I got mine off NCIX it came not damaged so no worries for you hopefully.


Where in Canada are you from? Did you use the free shipping promo for this case?


----------



## cmdood

This was actually my best build to date and you just have to be patient with the wiring. After some trial and error and lots of boot up tests I finally figured out how and where things go.

With Asus Q-fan enabled in the bios at the 'Performance' setting my idle temps are way better than my previous Cosmos 1000

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/qfancopy.jpg/

Long day

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2826/photocopytl.jpg
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/3204/photo1copya.jpg
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9306/photo2copy.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3981/photo3copya.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/8029/photo4copy.jpg
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2498/photo5copy.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8145/photo6copy.jpg
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3885/photo7copyl.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/184/photo8copy.jpg


----------



## christpunchers

Are you able to take out the wires that you don't need from the stock fan controller? Or are they soldered in?


----------



## cmdood

I thought about pulling lots of stuff out including the extra wires but instead zipped everything up pretty nice and left it all in tact. But I didn't look to see if its hard wired or soldered at the panel.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Are you able to take out the wires that you don't need from the stock fan controller? Or are they soldered in?


I think they are stuck on there. There is so much room behind the mb, that if you gather them all into a tight coil and zip tie them, they wont bother you.

I almost finished replacing all cm's fans with noctuas. Pretty quiet for 9 fans.


----------



## patrickrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> Dude did you not see my post??
> Go out and get this case and if it is broken or faulty contact CM support and they will sort it out for you just like they did for me???
> They really are AWESOME at customer services. :-D


No I saw it. I've done enough business with coolermaster in the past to know they have great customer service. My point is that I just don't understand how this mistake was made in the first place. Multiple reviewers who were given early review units commented on the packaging. For me it boils down to not wanting to have to ship a case back and for until one arrives in acceptable condition.

I'm not about to leave $2.5k worth of parts assembled on a cardboard box for two weeks while I wait for a replacement case.


----------



## Frojoe

Any Window mods for this case yet?


----------



## Aventadoor

Im suprised by how small this case looks like. Most be duo all the stuff its loaded with, and the thick doors and walls.
If you mount 2x radiators in bottom, will they even get proper air?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Where in Canada are you from? Did you use the free shipping promo for this case?


I'm at Montreal! I paid for ground shipping since i pre-ordered it early, but I sent a email to NCIX and got the case within the next day so it was express I presume also Purolater shipped it for me not damaged except for a little scratch.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm at Montreal! I paid for ground shipping since i pre-ordered it early, but I sent a email to NCIX and got the case within the next day so it was express I presume also Purolater shipped it for me not damaged except for a little scratch.


Good to hear that your case doesn't suffer from any issues. Where was the scratch?

Mine is being delivered by Canada Post, which I assume is Purolator.

I hope I don't run into any stupid issues. The front sliding cover for the 3 bays doesn't look like it's going to last.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Can the op add a poll to the start of this thread or start one somewhere else.
We need a poll with choices for what type of shipping damage, sliding door not working,etc and if the case arrived all OK.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> No I saw it. I've done enough business with coolermaster in the past to know they have great customer service. My point is that I just don't understand how this mistake was made in the first place. Multiple reviewers who were given early review units commented on the packaging. For me it boils down to not wanting to have to ship a case back and for until one arrives in acceptable condition.
> I'm not about to leave $2.5k worth of parts assembled on a cardboard box for two weeks while I wait for a replacement case.


I am with you 100% I think we are talking about 2 different things here.

My thoughts are this:

Its great to have great customer service. But I dont buy a $400 product so i can open the box and take inventory of the broken items and turn around and contact customer service so that i can get them replaced.

This should have been done right out of the box.. it takes more then just sending me replacement parts to make up for the dissatisfaction i have right now.


----------



## Wallgeye

I am hoping that CM customer service is as good as I have heard. I have never had to file a claim, damage or warranty on anything computer oriented I have ordered. Never RMA'd anything through NewEgg before either. Now, fishing electronics is another matter! Cannot seem to get a sonar that will last 2 seasons and those are $4.5k a pop!

I have called the number from earlier in this thread and left a message, also emailed CM with photos. I now have to look hard at cardboard boxing my components to make sure they work before my 30 days is up with NewEgg. Unless I get home from ice fishing monday afternoon and have some messages from CM it will be thursday before I can even hope to get it back into UPS for a return to CM or NewEgg. The thing took a week to get to me, will be in my hands probably for almost a week before I can get it sent back. Who knows how long to transit there, and probably a day or two after that before something is put back in UPS to me. That does not leave me alot of time to make sure the MB, Ram, PSU and video cards all work. Heck, it took me 45 minutes to decide where to install my first fan!









Guessing I will be twiddling my thumbs for a few days at least. Hope I catch some fish tomorrow into Monday, lol, will be my first time sleeping out on the ice!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

CM is shipping my replacement first.
When it arrives then I will send the defective one back.
My fingers are crossed that it is in better condition then
the one I have now.

I also asked for some swag for all my trouble, have yet to hear from CM what the swag will be.
It is to be shipped on a separate order.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

I just got this case and it looks awesome!

One problem I've noticed so far is the dual fan bay for the bottom HDD racks hinders airflow or something because if I have the CM fans or my Noctua fans going full speed, they start making a whining noise but as soon as I remove them from the dual fan bay the noise is gone. It only happens at the highest settings, but it still an annoyance. Anyone else having this issue?

Also, can anyone recommend some good LED lights or fans that can take advantage of the fan controller in the case that turns on/off the LED lights (2-pin connector)?


----------



## elementaldragon

Just figured i'd let everyone know just in case they might be having some difficulties. In regards to the wiring for the fan controller and such up top, the wires can be removed. I popped my top panel off (two screws at the back underneath the ventilation panel, slide it forward slightly, and off it comes), and when i looked at them, they seem like they connectors are at least somewhat glued into place. The CM Rep told me they can be disconnected, but i have yet to actually try doing so. I actually found it fairly easy to just untangle the one LED power wire i needed, and use one of the provided stick-on cable ties to secure the unused ones to the side of the 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## christpunchers

Can anyone with this case tell me if there is enough space between the bays and the front sliding cover to install a fan controller with knobs?


----------



## Kronvict

The bays and slide cover are really close for anything that sticks out.


----------



## precious

things did not look good when my replacement case arrived today.


----------



## precious

and when i opened the side of the case,WOW !!!!! mine came with a free puppy !! did anybody else get a free puppy with there replacement case ?
got to love those folks over at cooler master.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> things did not look good when my replacement case arrived today.


hmmmmmmmmmmmm............. and inside?


----------



## precious

all kidding aside.cooler master has not modified there packing at all.but this case arrived in perfect condition,YAY !!!!!!


----------



## precious

who let the dogs out ? i did,i did !


----------



## precious




----------



## squigglyline

Count me in on the contacting Cooler Master Club. Disappointing to say the least...

These are actual scratches...




Overspray of some sort...



Nice little notch in the plastic...



No idea what the overspray is but that can't be shipping damage. The scratches and notched plastic - I'm thinking that's not shipping either...


----------



## precious

DAMN !!! after a exhaustive search i cant find anymore puppies.


----------



## elementaldragon

0.o what made you rip the entire thing apart?

And... on top of that... how hard was it exactly to get the front assembly off, with the sliding door and such?


----------



## precious

prepping it to put a xspc ex 480 rad in the top of it,and afew other mods.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## precious

the front slider section would be a pain,you have to take the trim around the doors off.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... noticed that when i looked at the pic full size. top and bottom bars, both side trim, top panel, then the front panel. Working on setting up an advanced RMA now....


----------



## precious

finished cutting the 4th hole for xcpc ex480 rad


----------



## precious

found a problem using a 480 rad.it is going to block the upper 5.25 bay.


----------



## precious

looks like some fan controllers will still work in the upper 5.25 bay


----------



## Stizuner

Precious - nice work!

On a side note for those who ordered/are ordering through newegg... with damaged cases you have to go through the RMA process. The CSR's i spoke to last week did a claim process and after waiting 4 days and not a word i called newegg and was told the CSR's did this the wrong way.

The good news is i will have my case wed. the downside was i could have had it last week had they not screwed up.


----------



## precious

thanks Stizuner


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... i submitted an RMA for mine, seeing as the process of swapping out the front panel itself would have probably been much more involving than having to rip everything out of the case, and redo everything i had to do in this one in a new one they'd ship me. Was funny, cause after setting up for an Advanced RMA and everything, i was roaming through WalMart, when i received a call from an 800 number. Thought "Who the hell..... CoolerMaster?" Yep. He told me that he was in the process of setting up the whole thing, when he realized that they were out of stock, and wanted to give me an ETA on when the case would ship out. I told him sure, and he's like "Ok.... let's see. We should be getting some in on................ the 29...oh, that's today. Ok, we should have them either today or tomorrow, so i should be able to have it on it's way to you by Wednesday". Kinda made me laugh a little.... but hey, it happens.

Just hope this one doesn't come in with a good front panel but cracked plastic. Maybe that's also why they were showing none in stock, too. Maybe they decided to redo the packaging? Who knows. Guess i'll find out when my replacement gets here. Fingers crossed, cause the front door was the only issue with mine.

And i think when i get this one, i'm going to just disconnect the crap from the top panel that i don't really use, like the excess LED wires, and maybe even the front panel audio cable, since i don't think i've EVER used those. I'd have done it with mine, but i didn't realize how potentially simple it would possibly be to disconnect the unused wires, and to do so now would require me to basically undo all the wires that i have so nicely tucked away now.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> DAMN !!! after a exhaustive search i cant find anymore puppies.[/quot^^ = win :-D


----------



## Wallgeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Precious - nice work!
> On a side note for those who ordered/are ordering through newegg... with damaged cases you have to go through the RMA process. The CSR's i spoke to last week did a claim process and after waiting 4 days and not a word i called newegg and was told the CSR's did this the wrong way.
> The good news is i will have my case wed. the downside was i could have had it last week had they not screwed up.


I have contacted CM and Newegg. CM contacted me first. Apparently they have alreayd given up on sending out new cases. At least in my case, (lol, get it?) they are offering to send me replacement parts instead. Precious, your pictures are incredible! I will be doing that soon it appears. I am needing the right side trim piece, what the CM customer service guy is calling the front panel. Mine was damaged near the bottom of where the ODD drive cover slides. Currently cannot get to bottom hot swap bay, that piece and the right side trim panel suffered damage from a hit. My upper control panel was also damaged, there is a hairline crack in the plastic, I actually thought it was a hair at first. This hit broke the tabs underneath and I could lift the panel up about a half inch like lifting the hood of a car. The only thing holding it on were the two screws back where the forward 120 mm fan would go.

I am being offered parts, I hope my descriptons to them are good enough that I get the CORRECT parts. I am mostly concerned with parts being out of stock and waiting for weeks. Not sure I want to tear it apart ahead of time in case I get the call that they will just replace the case. I think, given the choice, that I would rather have parts sent to me free of charge or get the case replaced free directly from CM, then pay $50 to send the case back to newegg and hope I get a undamaged case the second time. No clue what will be faster. I did not ask for any swag, I was hoping it would be offered, nothing yet. This is going to be alot of work on my part to tear everything down to fix what was broken. The guy I talked to on the phone today was the same person who emailed me. I was left indifferent in my experience with the customer service so far. It was not bad, but I did not hang up excited that I thought that anyone there really cared. I am very concerned I may not be calling the parts by the correct name or that they are not understanding what exactly is damaged. All he mentioned in his email was the "front cover assembly". I have no clue what is included in the front cover assembly and reminded him that what I call the right side trim piece is also damaged as is the plasitc housing that contains all of the front panel controls/plugs.

I submitted a parts request and uploaded photo's of what I needed as he asked, hoping for the best.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Also cooler master are going to send me a new door and well I have to get the old one off.

How would I go about doing that? I haven't striped mine down yet since Ive not had the need.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> all kidding aside.cooler master has not modified there packing at all.but this case arrived in perfect condition,YAY !!!!!!


Glad to see that the replacement worked out for you. Newegg finally got my case and has already wrapped up the RMA, it's shipping from NJ this time with next day shipping, hoping I will be ok as NJ is literally like an 45 mins away from NYC. It has not shipped yet but wouldn't be surprised if the UPS guy is here tomorrow.

BTW, nice puppy...what kind of dog is he?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Glad to see that the replacement worked out for you. Newegg finally got my case and has already wrapped up the RMA, it's shipping from NJ this time with next day shipping, hoping I will be ok as NJ is literally like an 45 mins away from NYC. It has not shipped yet but wouldn't be surprised if the UPS guy is here tomorrow.
> BTW, nice puppy...what kind of dog is he?


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you,guess Cooler Master is just going take there chances on the stock that's already sitting in there retails stores. Bet they fix the packing problem before the next distributor shipment goes out.the pup is a chiweenie,1/2 mini doxie and 1/2 Chihuahua,10 weeks old.I'm going name my new rig. THE DOG HOUSE


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you,guess Cooler Master is just going take there chances on the stock that's already sitting in there retails stores. Bet they fix the packing problem before the next distributor shipment goes out.the pup is a chiweenie,1/2 mini doxie and 1/2 Chihuahua,10 weeks old.I'm going name my new rig. THE DOG HOUSE


Thanks man, ill def the low down is once I get it. Reason I ask about the puppy is cause he looks like my cheagle when he was a puppy (1/2 chihuahua, 1/2 beagle.) Name fits the case well







.


----------



## Stizuner

This whole process has been beyond frustrating for me.

1) Newegg phone CSR says i need to file a 'claim'

2) I file the claim

3) Wait 4 days - no response

4) Response on web chat 'For cases you need to do RMA not claim'

5) CSR Cancels claim and has a rep call me to get my credit card for advanced RMA

6) Receive email from SAME web CSR (sorry i was wrong this should be a claim not an RMA)

7) Called Newegg and CSR on phone says "This should be an advanced RMA not a claim)

8) Gave CSR credit card on phone for Advanced RMA

9) Received Claim approved message

I have no freakin clue whats up at this point... I'm pretty sure I'm done with Newegg, i'd rather pay a few dollars more then deal with them again.


----------



## elementaldragon

Stizuner: Wow, that's actually kinda surprising for Newegg. Don't think i've ever had that kind of trouble with them. Then again, i've never really had to deal with damaged products from them, either.

Wallgeye: You do realize exactly how much that will suck to do, right? If i'm understanding you correctly and part of the front panel where the front door is attached is damaged, you'd have to take off both handles and legs, both side trim pieces, and the top panel (although you have to replace that anyway) just to get that front panel off. And yea... the only thing that holds the front of the top panel on are two little tabs that slide into two slots at the top of the front panel, and then the two screws at the back.

Crimson: Isn't that nice having a Newegg warehouse so damn close? I live in eastern PA. LOVE how 90% of the stuff i order ships from NJ, and the stuff that doesn't ships from like Tennessee or something and still gets here in maybe 2 days with 3rd day shipping sometimes.

I'll be sure to let everyone know if my replacement direct from CM happens to be packaged differently than my current one was. Seeing as they had to get new stock in, i wouldn't be surprised if something may have been changed, but i also wouldn't be surprised if it didn't. Either way, just hope i get one that's not cracked and has a more review-like functioning front door, where it slides down smooth. Thought something may have been amiss when mine sounded like it was geared.


----------



## precious

The dreaded plastic door gears.


----------



## elementaldragon

hmm... i guess that would explain why it sounds geared, huh?


----------



## jm600rr

Installing Corsair H100 push/pull in this case with Rampage IV Extreme is not ideal. The 8 pin Power connector blocks the fans. I can't believe it fit perfectly in my old HAF X and the Cosmos II has less space on the top. Installed it anyway but not overly satisfied with its fit. It's a great case otherwise.


----------



## elementaldragon

Are they those Cougar fans? How are they? Silent, and move a nice amount of air? Ever had a Noctua you could compare them to?


----------



## CapnCrunch10

The Cougar fans look great jm.

Quick question though. How did you connect the fans to the top control pan (if you did). The fans I got from Cougar have a four pin port so they don't natively go into the labeled connectors in the case (do they even sell a 4-pin to 3-pin connector?).

Elemental,

Cougar fans push out a huge amount of air! More so than most fans I've owned. I couldn't test this since I don't have any equipment to do so, but they definitely feel like push more air than the Noctua P12. Though, they are definitely not as silent as the Noctuas. The Cougars are decently quiet, but if you have to compare it to the P12, Noctua wins.


----------



## jm600rr

Unfortunately I’m currently running the fans to my mainboard fan headers and unable to utilize the case fan control. I will be ordering the Corsair link to control my fans and water cooler fans so not overly concerned. But the Cougar Vortex are *****in fans. Pretty quiet and lots of air flow!


----------



## wermad

Lack of window was a deal breaker for me







. Any one yet cut a window? One of the vid reviews said its a steel with aluminum door (with plastic on the inside fan mount). So cutting would seem a bit of challenge, ? I've done a few steel doors with less than stellar accuracy


----------



## elementaldragon

Funny, cause i'm the exact opposite. I've had two cases so far with windows, and i've hated both of them. Unless you made a fairly small window, or managed to make the window and bend it with the exact curve of the side panel of the case, any window in here would look like utter crap.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> The Cougar fans look great jm.
> Quick question though. How did you connect the fans to the top control pan (if you did). The fans I got from Cougar have a four pin port so they don't natively go into the labeled connectors in the case (do they even sell a 4-pin to 3-pin connector?).
> Elemental,
> Cougar fans push out a huge amount of air! More so than most fans I've owned. I couldn't test this since I don't have any equipment to do so, but they definitely feel like push more air than the Noctua P12. Though, they are definitely not as silent as the Noctuas. The Cougars are decently quiet, but if you have to compare it to the P12, Noctua wins.


I don't know if this will answer you question, but cougar fans do come in 3 & 4 pin variants.

3-pin:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050013802%20600035673&IsNodeId=1&name=3%20Pin

4-pin:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

4-pin only comes in 120mm whereas 3-pins come in 120mm & 140mm...but that's through newegg though, might more options somewhere else.


----------



## Phaelynar

I still need to get 2 noctua nf-p14's and then ill have everything turned to noctua fans except the 2 on that built in thing on the bottom hdd cage. Are those 120mm? Havent really looked at them that closely, and doubt id replace those 2.


----------



## Wallgeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Wallgeye: You do realize exactly how much that will suck to do, right? If i'm understanding you correctly and part of the front panel where the front door is attached is damaged, you'd have to take off both handles and legs, both side trim pieces, and the top panel (although you have to replace that anyway) just to get that front panel off. And yea... the only thing that holds the front of the top panel on are two little tabs that slide into two slots at the top of the front panel, and then the two screws at the back.


Yes, after getting a closer look at the case and lookind around for fasteners/clips I realize I will have to completely disassemble the case, or darn near. Not too happy with the fix it myself option honestly. If I did not have $2k of untested computer parts laying around with a 30 day return timer ticking off it might not bother me as much. Was hoping I could have been doing a shake down on the new rig by my next day off on Thursday. Will probably be figuring out how to bench test everything on the packing box for the MB instead just to make sure the parts I bought work. Well built case, but not friendly if you need to take that front cover off! I need that front cover (whatever is included in that I don't know) the right side trim piece and the control panel, or at least the plastic housing for the control panel. Lol, if it came as just the plastic frame, I would get to switch over all the boards and wiring from one to the other. Getting very close to that "this is above my pay grade" area.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Funny, cause i'm the exact opposite. I've had two cases so far with windows, and i've hated both of them. Unless you made a fairly small window, or managed to make the window and bend it with the exact curve of the side panel of the case, any window in here would look like utter crap.


Custom water cooling is a huge investment that I want to show it off and so I can admire my work. I shot them (CM support) an email but I'm not holding my breath.

This is a beautiful case but the lack of a window is the deal breaker for me. As you mentioned, the doors are complex in design so customizing one with a window will be a bit of a challenge. I think I'll hold on this and try something else.


----------



## Blackwolf41

Hello Everyone does the Top Hard Drive slide out also, or is it held in place with screws and Rivets. My Freind just pick up this case and is trying to get it out. Could someone explain how get the Top Hard Drive come out Please . Thank You


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackwolf41*
> 
> Hello Everyone does the Top Hard Drive slide out also, or is it held in place with screws and Rivets. My Freind just pick up this case and is trying to get it out. Could someone explain how get the Top Hard Drive come out Please . Thank You


the top hard drive cage is pop riveted on.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> the top hard drive cage is pop riveted on.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............

Im sure I saw some were that the plate between the HDD bays and the gfx card can be removed and there for the HHD bays will come out?

Forgive me if im wrong but I can remember if I saw screws or pop rivets when building my rig :/

Will check tonight for you


----------



## precious

rivits if he is talking about the upper front 5.25 and 3.5 bays


----------



## precious

if its the middle set of bays you remove a couple of screws and the left side drive bay panel and the drive trays.


----------



## Mikrouwel

My bad didnt understand him properly


----------



## precious

I'm no expert,but its easy to know when the case sits on my work bench in about 50 pieces.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikrouwel*
> 
> My bad didnt understand him properly


no bad,we still dont know which set of bays he is talking about.


----------



## precious

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146002

anybody had any experience with these fans? seems like pretty good performance for the price.


----------



## precious

doing a white water cooling loop,want some white and black fans for it.


----------



## elementaldragon

I'm pretty sure he means the top set of hard drive racks. i.e. the ones right below the hot swap bays.... which only the one side can be removed, furthest from the front fan.

Wallgeye: You know... you could have just contacted CoolerMaster and set up an Advanced RMA, so you could have received the replacement case and sent your current case back to them... they pay both ways.

wermad: Honestly? How often do people come around that drool over the look of the inside of your computer? How often do they do so more than once? You buy a new case, and people are generally interested in the case. Don't think you usually buy a new case, use the same old hardware, and people are still hyped up by the internal components. Hell, i don't even think I ever admired my work for more than it really took me to install everything and run all the wiring nicely. Just never really got to me that much. Now, i don't have water cooling, but i don't imagine it would be any different. I'd personally rather have a fantastic looking outside than have that same design with a tacky-looking window.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I don't know if this will answer you question, but cougar fans do come in 3 & 4 pin variants.
> 3-pin:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050013802%20600035673&IsNodeId=1&name=3%20Pin
> 4-pin:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
> 4-pin only comes in 120mm whereas 3-pins come in 120mm & 140mm...but that's through newegg though, might more options somewhere else.


Dammit. Only ordered the 4-pin ones... Oh well. I think I'll directly connect it to the H100 I have anyway, but that was a big mistake on my part. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> Installing Corsair H100 push/pull in this case with Rampage IV Extreme is not ideal. The 8 pin Power connector blocks the fans. I can't believe it fit perfectly in my old HAF X and the Cosmos II has less space on the top. Installed it anyway but not overly satisfied with its fit. It's a great case otherwise.


1) How did you mount those fans in the bottom, I couldn't.
2) How do you like those fans.

I have 4x of the 120mm 4 pin ones and I don't like them at all. Really loud and move nothing if they aren't running full steam. I'm going to be selling them to some people and buying some others.


----------



## Canis-X

Nice case gents!! Sorry to hear about all the issues with broken pieces though. When I bought my current case last year, it arrived with slight damage to the rear of it where one of the side panel screws are secured. I had to tap it out even again. In any event, the case I had previously was a Cosmos 1000 and I loved the look of that case as well....this one blows it away for sure!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Anth0789

For some reason my reset button does not work when I press it. I tried switching the pin header but no difference hmm.


----------



## jm600rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> 1) How did you mount those fans in the bottom, I couldn't.
> 2) How do you like those fans.
> I have 4x of the 120mm 4 pin ones and I don't like them at all. Really loud and move nothing if they aren't running full steam. I'm going to be selling them to some people and buying some others.


1. The bottom fan bracket is designed only to fit square framed fans where the Cougar is not. It fits in there kind of snug but I installed 3M automotive double side tape on the top and bottom to hold it in place.

2. I think the Cougars are awesome. It definitely pushes out way more than the stock Coolermaster fan and is very quiet. On my Rampage IV I have Chassis fan control and have it set to standard. If set to turbo it does get a bit noisy but I still think it's fairly quiet.


----------



## teky929rr

Hey gang, pls add me to this lovin my Cosmos 2. Also I had similar problems with the pus/pull setup for my H100 was a tight fir with my AsRock mb.


----------



## Blackwolf41

Im Sorry I should have made it a Little more clearer, I was watching reviews on this Case, and they said that this Hard Drive Bay was removable. My Freind is wanting to remove the Hard Drive Bay so that the case can get a better airflow from the Front Fan. I would like to help him but Im working out of town. The Hard Drive in Question is in the Photo Below Any Advice work be Greatful . One last Question, Has any one herd if Cooler Master will be Doing a Window Mod for this Case. Thank You All for youre Time


----------



## Crimsontech

Hey Guys,

A quick update, received my replacement case today and so far everything looks good. No visible damage and everything works smooth







, now just have to find the time to do the transfer. Will probably do so over the weekend.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackwolf41*
> 
> Im Sorry I should have made it a Little more clearer, I was watching reviews on this Case, and they said that this Hard Drive Bay was removable. My Freind is wanting to remove the Hard Drive Bay so that the case can get a better airflow from the Front Fan. I would like to help him but Im working out of town. The Hard Drive in Question is in the Photo Below Any Advice work be Greatful . One last Question, Has any one herd if Cooler Master will be Doing a Window Mod for this Case. Thank You All for youre Time


the panel you are pointing at is mounted with screws,remove drive trays and screws and the panel comes off.however,the matching panel to the right of it is pop riveted on.and it does appear like it would slow the air flow.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> A quick update, received my replacement case today and so far everything looks good. No visible damage and everything works smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now just have to find the time to do the transfer. Will probably do so over the weekend.


2nd time is a charm.post some pics of your new rig when you are finished.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## chainesaw

Hey guys, feel free to add me to the list









I do seem to have a problem with the fan controller, and I don't know if it's just mine (and broken) or if anyone else has seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tzHsjcjD0&feature=g-upl&context=G2017672AUAAAAAAAAAA

Here's my post over on the CM forums, but it's pretty straight forward:

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=15382


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> Hey guys, feel free to add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to have a problem with the fan controller, and I don't know if it's just mine (and broken) or if anyone else has seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tzHsjcjD0&feature=g-upl&context=G2017672AUAAAAAAAAAA
> Here's my post over on the CM forums, but it's pretty straight forward:
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=15382


Your problem seems like it could also just be down to the fans not being able to run at a low voltage. I've encountered this on some fans a few years ago where if i set them to run silent through the motherboard, or had them hooked up to a fan control knob such as what would typically be for a CPU cooler, once the voltage dropped below a certain point, they would not be able to spin. As far as i'm aware, most fans have a minimum voltage rating, basically how much voltage is required to exceed the static friction and start spinning, and also exceed the kinetic friction to KEEP it spinning. The main thing that makes me think this is that when you switch it back from high to low, it slows down and keeps spinning for a few seconds until it quickly drops to a crawl and then stops spinning again.


----------



## Stizuner

Oh my.. this thing is huge.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Oh my.. this thing is huge.


Got your replacement I assume?


----------



## Bigm

Waiting on mine coming hopefully Friday. First one was "lost" by UPS but props to Newegg for the quick replacement.


----------



## jm600rr

UPS lost mine as well. Newegg was ok about the whole thing. They told me it takes 7-10 to process the loss and if I wanted it right away to order another one and wait for the refund on my first order. So I did and Newegg processed the refund in 3 days. Not too bad.


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Your problem seems like it could also just be down to the fans not being able to run at a low voltage. I've encountered this on some fans a few years ago where if i set them to run silent through the motherboard, or had them hooked up to a fan control knob such as what would typically be for a CPU cooler, once the voltage dropped below a certain point, they would not be able to spin. As far as i'm aware, most fans have a minimum voltage rating, basically how much voltage is required to exceed the static friction and start spinning, and also exceed the kinetic friction to KEEP it spinning. The main thing that makes me think this is that when you switch it back from high to low, it slows down and keeps spinning for a few seconds until it quickly drops to a crawl and then stops spinning again.


It does the exact same thing with my Scythe Slipstreams, except that on the low setting, they actually spin, but still make that constant clicking noise. I have the exact same fans in my current rig (original Cosmos WC'd) and they are hooked to a manual fan controller (knob style / potentiometer) and there is no issue with turning the voltage waaaay down. I really am just trying to figure out if the problem is with the FC (which is my opinion) or like you suggest, maybe it's just the fans..which I would begrudingly replace to save a 5.25 bay from an external FC.. but so far I've tried 5 different fans and they all have the same issue, including the fans that came with the case.

Anyone else tried to use the FC?


----------



## elementaldragon

Well, I'm using the fan controller with the stock fans and Noctua's with no issues.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Got your replacement I assume?


Came in yesterday. I was so excited.

I will say I am very mixed feelings on the case overall.. while the extra room is fantastic, i am struggling a bit with the size of it.

Got a good chunk done last night and early this morning before work... mounting my 360 swiftech rad up top was a total pain, i have been unable to get the mounting holes to line up completely.. as of right now i have 2 120mm fans bolted through but not able to line up the 3rd.

Anyone else struggle with mounting a 360 w/ 3 fans above?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146002
> anybody had any experience with these fans? seems like pretty good performance for the price.


NZXT Makes good fans, and if you have issues the support is great.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

OH boy am I pissed.
My replacement case arrived today,so excited that I would be finally able to assemble this beast.
This one has shipping damage.They still have not listened about the packaging.the lack of protection is what caused this damage.I even asked them to ensure it was packed safely.

Here is a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-xFVQC0Iw&feature=youtu.be

What the frack do I do now?


----------



## Azefore

Hey guys, first post here on the forums after some lurking w/o an account.

Sorry to see all this case abuse from the shipping vendors, I just ordered myself one of these beauties (was too young to afford Cosmos original/S before they were discontinued). It just shipped as well from Newegg in NJ, I live in CT so it should be at my house tomorrow when I come home from college.

I'll be sure to post and keep my story updated here with the arrival condition of the case and my tenant actually has worked for UPS for 20+ years so if I'm lucky he'll be the one handling it from delivery point in CT.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> OH boy am I pissed.
> My replacement case arrived today,so excited that I would be finally able to assemble this beast.
> This one has shipping damage.They still have not listened about the packaging.the lack of protection is what caused this damage.I even asked them to ensure it was packed safely.
> Here is a video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-xFVQC0Iw&feature=youtu.be
> What the frack do I do now?


HOLY CRAP BATMAN !!! Looks like the joker has your number.you might have gotten my 1st case i sent back,same cardboard around the box,same holes in the box,bummer


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> OH boy am I pissed.
> My replacement case arrived today,so excited that I would be finally able to assemble this beast.
> This one has shipping damage.They still have not listened about the packaging.the lack of protection is what caused this damage.I even asked them to ensure it was packed safely.
> Here is a video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-xFVQC0Iw&feature=youtu.be
> What the frack do I do now?


Damn. Sorry to hear that!

My case was in pretty good shape.. very slight damage on one of the doors. packaging was ok.. almost looks like damage from the manufacturing process (on mine)


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Hopefully they revise the packaging this time.
It has now cost them shipping to me 2 cases and return shipping of 2 cases by the time I receive my 3rd one.
Plus as a peace offering a spawn mouse and a new power supply.

If they keep going like this I will have to start stacking the cases on pallets..


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> It does the exact same thing with my Scythe Slipstreams, except that on the low setting, they actually spin, but still make that constant clicking noise. I have the exact same fans in my current rig (original Cosmos WC'd) and they are hooked to a manual fan controller (knob style / potentiometer) and there is no issue with turning the voltage waaaay down. I really am just trying to figure out if the problem is with the FC (which is my opinion) or like you suggest, maybe it's just the fans..which I would begrudingly replace to save a 5.25 bay from an external FC.. but so far I've tried 5 different fans and they all have the same issue, including the fans that came with the case.
> Anyone else tried to use the FC?


Get a fan controller. I'm not expecting much of the Cosmos' controller... only 3 speed settings rather than analog.

If you do get a true fan controller, you have to watch out for knob clearance due to the sliding cover. Really bad design on CM's part; you're forced to use dials or touchscreen.


----------



## christpunchers

Got my case a few days ago, got not time to really play with it.

But after 20 minutes of inspection I'm unable to find any damage. Only a tiny screen on the IO panel area but it's unnoticeable.

I have to say that I'm impressed with the looks of the case.

But there are 3 things that I've noticed that's making me question my purchase:

1) Too much plastic... this things weights a ton but where is it going to? Why so much plastic? Why? Makes the case look cheap. I have to try extra hard not to scratch or crack the exterior.
Even the little fan holder for the bottom HDD racks look cheap; the little hinge doesn't look like it's going to last if you move it around a lot
2) The PSU rubber pads are poorly stuck on; their edges are stuck on straight (minor issue with worksmanship)
3) The dust filters don't look like they'll do much as the mesh fine enough; I'm hoping that Demciflex or something of that quality will release a specialized kit down the line.
4) The side panels are too light because they're mostly plastic with aluminum exteriors.
5) I believe the cabling of two hotswap bays cannot be taken out.


----------



## desmin88

Can anyone tell me the exact dimensions of the box the cosmos ii comes in? Not the actual case, but the box itself.


----------



## Blackwolf41

Thank You for the Reply precious


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the exact dimensions of the box the cosmos ii comes in? Not the actual case, but the box itself.


case box - (w/o extra protective cardboard cover some have been getting) 28.25" wide, 15.25' deep, 30" tall


----------



## Bigm

Mine will be here tomorrow. So excited but nervous at the same time. Hope this one works out okay.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

OK guys, just got an email from CM rep.The packaging will be changed before any more of the Cosmos 2 are shipped out.
If you have any issues he asked me to post his contact info here.

Good Luck everyone, eventually I will get my stuff in this beast of a case.









[email protected]


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> Hey guys, feel free to add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do seem to have a problem with the fan controller, and I don't know if it's just mine (and broken) or if anyone else has seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tzHsjcjD0&feature=g-upl&context=G2017672AUAAAAAAAAAA
> Here's my post over on the CM forums, but it's pretty straight forward:
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=15382


Try this page, full of good links some may be outdated. http://www.silentpcreview.com/article63-page1.html
I know I bought some excalibur fans recently and they do not run at all below about 7 volts.I have in the past tried to find good reviews on fans before purchasing.
Sometimes I get sucked in by the packaging and live to regret it.Apparently pwm control lets fans spin at a lower rpm but I use a fan controller and 3 wire fans.


----------



## desmin88

You guys can add me to the list.
I just received the confirmation e-mail from the Cooler Master Bug Contest rep, saying I won the Cosmos II and it will be here in a couple o' weeks.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> You guys can add me to the list.
> I just received the confirmation e-mail from the Cooler Master Bug Contest rep, saying I won the Cosmos II and it will be here in a couple o' weeks.


Congrats on winning the most breakable case ever produced.don't get too excited,it will take at least 2 deliveries until you receive a usable case.just kidding,good luck on your 1st delivery attempt.


----------



## Phaelynar

The cabling of the two hotswap bays can be removed. If yoi look closely there are two black scrrws where the connectors are attatched. You have to take the bays out first though. It took dissassembling the entire lock mechanism before i was stupid enoigh to not notice the two simple screws at a weird angle. I hope that saves someone some time.

My 2 noctua 140mm fans will be here on Sat. Then im done swapping them all out.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> The cabling of the two hotswap bays can be removed. If yoi look closely there are two black scrrws where the connectors are attatched. You have to take the bays out first though. It took dissassembling the entire lock mechanism before i was stupid enoigh to not notice the two simple screws at a weird angle. I hope that saves someone some time.
> My 2 noctua 140mm fans will be here on Sat. Then im done swapping them all out.


Thats nice thing to know!

I just removed the hot swap bays since I have no use for them.

List updated!


----------



## desmin88

Does anybody know space there is inbetween top fan mounts and motherboard? I.e, can I mount a RS360 in push pull? RS360 is 35mm thick, fans would be 25mm


----------



## elementaldragon

christpunchers: 1) It's heavy because the bulk of the case is made of steel... not aluminum. And the only parts that are bare plastic that are exposed are the trim pieces... meaning the ones that go around the side panels, and down around the frontside I/O ports. Unless you're frequently slinging 60+ pounds of hardware around your room with no remorse, i seriously doubt that there would be any worry about cracking something, or even really scratching it. And i'm sure the fan holder at the bottom will last just fine. I've had plastic door-like fan holders on other cases that looked a lot worse, and lasted til i wasn't using the case anymore.

As for the complaints about plastic-backed aluminum... what... would you have preferred it to be ALL aluminum? Would have also probably seen a $700 price tag, too.

3) The dust filters seem fine enough. They holes don't seem any larger than the dust filters that were on my original Cosmos, and they kept the interior quite clean. There was SOME dust on stuff, but that was probably what wound up being sucked in through the 5.25" drive bay covers and such due to the negative pressure design.

4) ...... wow..... i think you're the ONLY person who will say that the side panels are "too light". I don't think i've felt any heavier..... even steel side panels.

mortimusmaximus: Well... i'm kinda hoping that mine is being changed prior to shipping. This will be my first replacement attempt from them. They told me that they were expecting new stock on Monday or Tuesday, and that it would ship out by Wednesday. Just got my tracking number now, but it's still not in UPS's hands. I'm curious as to what kind of goodies might have been thrown into the mix for me, seeing as i can't imagine a UPS return label adding another 4.6 pounds to the shipping weight (original order from Newegg = 56.4 lbs. Shipping weight from CM = 61 lbs).... nor can i imagine better packaging doing that.

Good to see that you're keeping a positive attitude towards the whole thing, though. I mean yea, it sucks that stuff like this happens, but at least they're HEAVILY actively trying to satisfy their customers. I don't think i've ever seen a manufacturer taking part in a forum discussion in an attempt to assist owners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> Anyone else struggle with mounting a 360 w/ 3 fans above?


That could be your issue right there. Not sure since i don't have a 360 rad to judge it with, but the little metal bracket(s) that aide in holding that front fan up to the top while only being secured with two screws on the other end could be getting in the way of everything.


----------



## sellcars001

Hi guys,

I have only read about the 1st 15 pages of this thread so far. I just want to let you guys know I finally opened mine the other night and it had no damage. It was in perfect shape. In addition, my slide down front panel slides easily and smooth. I will let you know what else I see as I get to it.

Unfortunately, still waiting form my 3930k...I have on order, but...Hard to be patient.


----------



## sellcars001

Nice...I want one too:thumb:


----------



## Boomstick68

O M G. I saw this thing. I saw it. I was just at Microcenter of Boston and I had a close encounter. This thing is amazing. Still can't decide if it's worth $340.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> That could be your issue right there. Not sure since i don't have a 360 rad to judge it with, but the little metal bracket(s) that aide in holding that front fan up to the top while only being secured with two screws on the other end could be getting in the way of everything.


I actually did remove these, well i didnt remove them i just straightened them out and so they are not overhanging either direction. The rad sits flush with the case. Its just the fan holes dont seem to line up. I might just have to do some mods up top.

Next question has anyone tried to get some some scythe slims between the rad and mobo?

http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-slipstream-120mmfan-1600rpm.html 12mm total thickness. I might have to do some measuring on this. Its not the best match but it will move air.

In other news... the loop is finished.. spent the night leak testing and happy to report all is well. I'll be working on getting everything sleeved this weekend (pretty sure my fingers just throbbed at the threat)

None the less here is a pic of the current status. I really think i need to get black fittings... oh well in a few months maybe!

Sorry bad pic.. was a quick iphone shot.


----------



## Bigm

Wow.....just finished putting mine together. Aside from the bajillion wires, I gotta say, this is a mighty fine case.


----------



## Wallgeye

Just dropped my damaged case off at the UPS store. I went with CM's RMA process instead of NE's. They decided to replace the entire case for me. It will take a bit longer then just sending the parts, no, probably faster for me to start with a good case then trying to tear it all down and repair it myself!







CM has been great so far, lots of emails passed back and forth. CSR that I have been talking to has been easy to get ahold of if I had questions and he is quick to give them. Just wanted to make sure I crossed all my T's and dotted all the I's properly. I was told my case has not left yet as they are beefing up the packaging somehow. I was told mine should ship out today.

Bench tested my components the other night to make sure it all worked. So far so good. First time testing a MB on the cardboard box it came in. I bought a OEM proc and had to use the stock cooler that came with my 965 proc. Question for anyone who might read this, When benching this way with no case fans blowing air around is it normal for things to run warmer then expected? I never got out of the bios and CPU temps were up to 48C just sitting there, lots of heat coming off the NB? heat pipe area, MB temps were about 42C. The video cards heat pipes were also on the warm side. Just wondering if things run hotter when operated like this.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Just picked mine up at Micro Center, will do my system transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Just picked mine up at Micro Center, will do my system transfer tomorrow.


That's probably the best looking case box ever. Mine looks like it went through a nuclear blast.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> Does anybody know space there is inbetween top fan mounts and motherboard? I.e, can I mount a RS360 in push pull? RS360 is 35mm thick, fans would be 25mm


If no one has answered, I'll measure tonight. I know TTL from OC3D says a 50mm could fit in the bottom and fans on the top so maybe a push pull if the fans are mounting on the top.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallgeye*
> 
> Just dropped my damaged case off at the UPS store. I went with CM's RMA process instead of NE's. They decided to replace the entire case for me. It will take a bit longer then just sending the parts, no, probably faster for me to start with a good case then trying to tear it all down and repair it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM has been great so far, lots of emails passed back and forth. CSR that I have been talking to has been easy to get ahold of if I had questions and he is quick to give them. Just wanted to make sure I crossed all my T's and dotted all the I's properly. I was told my case has not left yet as they are beefing up the packaging somehow. I was told mine should ship out today.
> Bench tested my components the other night to make sure it all worked. So far so good. First time testing a MB on the cardboard box it came in. I bought a OEM proc and had to use the stock cooler that came with my 965 proc. Question for anyone who might read this, When benching this way with no case fans blowing air around is it normal for things to run warmer then expected? I never got out of the bios and CPU temps were up to 48C just sitting there, lots of heat coming off the NB? heat pipe area, MB temps were about 42C. The video cards heat pipes were also on the warm side. Just wondering if things run hotter when operated like this.


Yes it will run warmer.There is no air movement at all just sitting in an open space.
Most overclockers will run a couple fans blowing across the mobo to cool it.Inside
your case there is always at least some air flow and your components will run cooler.
I would double check your vcore on the cpu since you just assembled it.Also make
sure the heatsink is attached properly and thermal paste applied.If it is a new oem
heatsink it comes with paste pre applied.You can probably find a guide to tweaking
your mobo online.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> That's probably the best looking case box ever. Mine looks like it went through a nuclear blast.


Well, my current one arrived undamaged. Only issue is that my front door functionality didn't last long... wasn't very smooth going down, and now basically doesn't go down on it's own. Went through with an Advanced RMA for mine, but so far it has yet to move. As Wallgeye said, they're probably beefing up the packaging to make sure it arrives intact and 100% functional. Got my tracking number yesterday afternoon, but UPS still says that the shipment info was received.


----------



## Crimsontech

I see many people are doing full wcl for their systems. This has always interested me...not sure if I will go that route (I was thinking of just getting a H100 and do a push pull once I upgraded to ivy-bridge.) If I do, where is a good place to get all water cooling accessories/components? Never could seem to find one.

Also, for using an H100, I see on the top there is lots of depth up there, anyone know if it would be possible to put two fans in that area and he rad right below it with the other two fans? I believe someone here was saying it was a tight fight to do pull/push with the H100 in this case which is a surprise.


----------



## Phaelynar

Just finished swapping the last of the case fans that I'm going to change to Noctua's.

Now I have:
3x NF-P12's on the top
1x NF-P12 on the front bottom
1x NF-P14 on the front middle
1x NF-P14 on the rear exhaust
and the 1x NF-P12 and NF-P14 on the NH-D14

Pretty damn quiet when I have the fans on full blast from the controller. I thought about swapping the two in that bottom hdd cooler thing, but I don't even have any drives in there anyway. Don't think it will do any good.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I see many people are doing full wcl for their systems. This has always interested me...not sure if I will go that route (I was thinking of just getting a H100 and do a push pull once I upgraded to ivy-bridge.) If I do, where is a good place to get all water cooling accessories/components? Never could seem to find one.
> Also, for using an H100, I see on the top there is lots of depth up there, anyone know if it would be possible to put two fans in that area and he rad right below it with the other two fans? I believe someone here was saying it was a tight fight to do pull/push with the H100 in this case which is a surprise.


http://www.frozencpu.com/index.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index

2 great places for WC parts,also lots of other great stuff,they both do custom wire sleeveing too.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I see many people are doing full wcl for their systems. This has always interested me...not sure if I will go that route (I was thinking of just getting a H100 and do a push pull once I upgraded to ivy-bridge.) If I do, where is a good place to get all water cooling accessories/components? Never could seem to find one.
> Also, for using an H100, I see on the top there is lots of depth up there, anyone know if it would be possible to put two fans in that area and he rad right below it with the other two fans? I believe someone here was saying it was a tight fight to do pull/push with the H100 in this case which is a surprise.


i also ordered some fittings from this company today,within 10 minutes of ordering i received a e-mail saying my order was processed and shipped.not a huge selection,but talk about fast shipping.

http://www.mountainmods.com/


----------



## Azefore

Well my case didn't make it today, it was stopped at the shipping facility in Edison,NJ and had a gap of around 20 hours between two duplicate location scans on the package.

Sounds like CM told retailers to stop the shipping if they could, might've been delayed this extra day for added shipping protection.

It's currently in Hartford, we'll see if it goes out for delivery tomorrow, says estimated Monday but they ship on Saturdays, if not I'll go pick it up, less chance of breakage lol.


----------



## OmegaRED.

I'm considering picking up the Cosmos 2 but I want to know if it's possible to remove the LED fan headers from the case or are they soldered on? Can the fan controller headers be removed too?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well my case didn't make it today, it was stopped at the shipping facility in Edison,NJ and had a gap of around 20 hours between two duplicate location scans on the package.
> Sounds like CM told retailers to stop the shipping if they could, might've been delayed this extra day for added shipping protection.
> It's currently in Hartford, we'll see if it goes out for delivery tomorrow, says estimated Monday but they ship on Saturdays, if not I'll go pick it up, less chance of breakage lol.


Cool, I'm in Ellington. I love when my Newegg orders come from the Jersey warehouse. Shows up next day.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Cool, I'm in Ellington. I love when my Newegg orders come from the Jersey warehouse. Shows up next day.


Indeed lol, usually they do for me as well, and it should've if my bank didn't limit my point of sale transaction to $100 both online and not (I found out) till I activated a new card they sent me in the mail in light of a possible skimming in the past week (cost me a day of hassle and moving around the cash for it lol)

As of 3am it's in transit to Waterford, I'll definitely go pick it up now


----------



## mpetroul

after much tribulation, I finally received my Cosmos ii case yesterday. I ordered it last Sunday and Newegg sent it UPS ground from NJ to me in NH. According to the tracking information it arrived in my city on Wednesday and went "out for delivery" at about 630 AM.
At about 8 am there was another message in the tracking info that said: "Contents missing" and "carton discarded"

I was so confused and angry I called UPS from work and they said that it may have fallen out of the box and wasn't found until it went to be put on the truck. The box ships at 56.4lbs, so I have a hard time believing that the thing fell out and no one noticed.

Anyway, I got no where at all with UPS. What really surprised me was that no one I spoke with was at all surprised and no one had any sense of caring or urgency in the fact that I was missing almost 400 dollars worth of products.

Anyway... thanks for reading my rant. Newegg really came through for me. They did not make me wait for the shipping claim to be taken care of, after I spoke with a couple different supervisors they promised me that they would get a new one overnight to me.

So yesterday it came, untouched and beautiful. This is the most amazing case I have owned. I though my Cosmos 1000 was awesome, but this has all the things that were missing and/or odd about the first one.

I am just getting everything together and will post some pics once finished.

Thanks very much, reading this thread put me over the top to go ahead with the order.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> I'm considering picking up the Cosmos 2 but I want to know if it's possible to remove the LED fan headers from the case or are they soldered on? Can the fan controller headers be removed too?


here is a pic of the fan control board,all the connectors are secured with a line of glue,remove the glue and remove whatever wiring you need to.


----------



## precious

i don't care for the controller myself,I'll use a fan controller in one of the 5.25 bays and mod a on/reset where the original controller was.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Did my system build last night. It is possible to mount the H100 with push/pull (two fans on top of the case). I'll get a picture later, there's not too much room. I have "low profile" ram, using bigger heat sinks may give someone issues. And, my top GPU is surprisingly hotter compared to my 600t. By about 10c =( Guess it doesn't have that fan directly blowing on it. I had my first setup using two fans pulling air in (CPU), that gave my a max of around 80c when I woke up, even had artifacts. Switched to exhaust, hopefully will be better.

EDIT: Took a better look, it may be the fan I installed on the HDD cage causing the issue. I have Twin Frozrs and looks like that fan is blowing the hot back onto the card. Turning the fan speed down made it a little better. I may remove it later.


----------



## Phaelynar

Try increasing the spacing between your gpus. This case has a ton of expansion slots. I got this case for that reason. I can space out my 580 dc2's in SLI far enough that they don't impact each other much.

My fan setup has the front 2 as intake, top 3 exhaust, rear exhaust.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## squigglyline

For everyone waiting on replacement cases from CM - I got an email from CM last night stating they were not shipping any right now and were addressing the packing issues. My estimated ship date for my RMA is now Monday.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Did my system build last night. It is possible to mount the H100 with push/pull (two fans on top of the case). I'll get a picture later, there's not too much room. I have "low profile" ram, using bigger heat sinks may give someone issues. And, my top GPU is surprisingly hotter compared to my 600t. By about 10c =( Guess it doesn't have that fan directly blowing on it. I had my first setup using two fans pulling air in (CPU), that gave my a max of around 80c when I woke up, even had artifacts. Switched to exhaust, hopefully will be better.
> EDIT: Took a better look, it may be the fan I installed on the HDD cage causing the issue. I have Twin Frozrs and looks like that fan is blowing the hot back onto the card. Turning the fan speed down made it a little better. I may remove it later.


You can also remove the inner door panal which will allow you to mount fans on the door.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Try increasing the spacing between your gpus. This case has a ton of expansion slots. I got this case for that reason. I can space out my 580 dc2's in SLI far enough that they don't impact each other much.
> My fan setup has the front 2 as intake, top 3 exhaust, rear exhaust.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wish I could, running 1155 currently so only have the two pcie slots. Will probably upgrade later this year though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> You can also remove the inner door panal which will allow you to mount fans on the door.


Installed two fans. Have to run them on low otherwise they are loud. Need to get new ones.

EDIT: Running the fans on medium does help a bit, but due to my computer being in the bedroom, wife hates the noise


----------



## drgarthon

Hey guys, I just finished building my new rig in my Cosmos II and I'm loving it. I only have one question though. In order to mount the front most top 120mm fan it says you have to use fan brackets, but I did not receive any bracket looking items, does anybody know about this? Thanks


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgarthon*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished building my new rig in my Cosmos II and I'm loving it. I only have one question though. In order to mount the front most top 120mm fan it says you have to use fan brackets, but I did not receive any bracket looking items, does anybody know about this? Thanks


Yea, I also wasn't sure on the fan bracket either


----------



## Phaelynar

Take off the 200mm fan. Attached to each side is a metal bracket. I assume that's what they mean.

Might not be that one if they included another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elementaldragon

Phaelynar: No, he's asking about the TOP front 120mm fan, not the front front fan.

drgarthon: Least i'm hoping that's the fan you speak of. In the bank of 3 top fans, the one at the front? If so, you don't really need any sort of "bracket", because it's built into the case. If you look, there's a little metal tab (or two... don't remember how many) towards the front where the fan would be installed. Those tabs are what hold the one side of the fan up to the top of the case. Only two screws on the rear side hold the fan up.


----------



## Phaelynar

Oops, misread that. Sorry, ignore that post.


----------



## teky929rr

Please add me to this wonderful club. Best case I've own to date. Here's a shot of my case with my SSD in Raid 0.


----------



## precious

Its slow progress,got the 480 rad and fans installed.


----------



## teky929rr

^ WOW


----------



## precious

good news,found a brand of fan that uses the extra led wire for the cosmos fan/led controller.i ordered a bitfenix 200mm spectre fan to replace the stock front blue fan.was pleased to see it came with a separate led wire.


----------



## precious




----------



## chainesaw

I'm wanting to pull the trigger on my new WC gear tonight, I was going to reuse some of my current gear, but I wasn't really happy with any of it in my original Cosmos.. What is everyone using for a 360 radiator? Is it possible to do a push/pull? Anyone care to post their parts list?

Thanks!


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I'm wanting to pull the trigger on my new WC gear tonight, I was going to reuse some of my current gear, but I wasn't really happy with any of it in my original Cosmos.. What is everyone using for a 360 radiator? Is it possible to do a push/pull? Anyone care to post their parts list?
> Thanks!


I have a swiftech mcr320, 3 GT-AP15's on the top and 2 on the bottom (inside)

It may be possible get a complete push/pull but i was unable to do due to my motherboard heatsink.

Speaking of which my machine is pretty much done... i have about 4 more wires so sleeve on the second GPU power cable and waiting on some paint to dry and done!


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I have a swiftech mcr320, 3 GT-AP15's on the top and 2 on the bottom (inside)
> It may be possible get a complete push/pull but i was unable to do due to my motherboard heatsink.
> Speaking of which my machine is pretty much done... i have about 4 more wires so sleeve on the second GPU power cable and waiting on some paint to dry and done!


Have you tried a slim style fan?

Like this one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Scythe+USA-_-35185137


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> Have you tried a slim style fan?
> Like this one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185137&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Case+Fans-_-Scythe+USA-_-35185137


i just ordered slim fans today,guess i will find out in a few days.


----------



## Shogon

I think I'm gonna get the Cosmos 2 over the HAF-X, it looks amazing, doesn't have a side window, and looks like a wonderful case to watercool my 2500k. Think I saw someone post a pic of this before, in the bottom HDD cages next to the PSU, could you place a 240 rad, kind of like the Obsidian case from Corsair?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think I'm gonna get the Cosmos 2 over the HAF-X, it looks amazing, doesn't have a side window, and looks like a wonderful case to watercool my 2500k. Think I saw someone post a pic of this before, in the bottom HDD cages next to the PSU, could you place a 240 rad, kind of like the Obsidian case from Corsair?


the case comes with rad brackets to mount a 240 rad in place of the 2 hdd cages at the bottom next to the psu


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


Same fan I bought except mine is a 230MM. I also saw that it omes with a led with pins.

Updated list now added a few more members.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teky929rr*
> 
> Please add me to this wonderful club. Best case I've own to date. Here's a shot of my case with my SSD in Raid 0.


Why didn't you just use the other HDD mounts to use your SSD's? You do know they have mounting holes to secure them in place, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> Same fan I bought except mine is a 230MM.


Why'd you buy a 230mm?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


Please post on the noise of it compared to the stock one, and if you can about motor noise.


----------



## precious

power/reset switch and power/hdd led's installed


----------



## precious

factory controller removed


----------



## precious

looks a bit retro,but so am i.


----------



## precious

i;m going to keep my case on top of my desk,i hope by mounting the switches on the front,i wont have to break out the ladder to turn the damn thing on !


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i;m going to keep my case on top of my desk,i hope by mounting the switches on the front,i wont have to break out the ladder to turn the damn thing on !


lol you better put a counter weight on the other end of your desk or the whole ting will tip over!


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol you better put a counter weight on the other end of your desk or the whole ting will tip over!


lol,i have a pretty huge desk,don't think weight will be a issue.


----------



## Stizuner

I'll be uploading a good bunch of pictures tomorrow.. but here is a couple pics of the finished product.

I've only completed the inside for now.. i still have a few mods planned for the outside but here we go!

Green Hornet baby!


Anyone curious about the size of this beast... well my 30" apple display used to dominate the desk.. those days are long gone!


First full psu sleeve.. some heatshrinks are not perfectly aligned... but pretty proud of it none the less!


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I'll be uploading a good bunch of pictures tomorrow.. but here is a couple pics of the finished product.
> I've only completed the inside for now.. i still have a few mods planned for the outside but here we go!


SUPERB !!! love the green,looks great


----------



## precious

you definitely need a window in the door to show that beauty off.


----------



## precious

i vote its the best looking build so far in this forum,not to say the others are not good,but that's a sweet rig.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> lol,i have a pretty huge desk,don't think weight will be a issue.


hahah wow that is huge! carry on


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> you definitely need a window in the door to show that beauty off.


Thanks, I'm counting on a door releasing at some point.

I need to build some black shrouds that will mask the black lights which make it all UV green. Really dont like them being so visible.

Looking forward to seeing your build, and very jelly of the u desk.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I'll be uploading a good bunch of pictures tomorrow.. but here is a couple pics of the finished product.
> I've only completed the inside for now.. i still have a few mods planned for the outside but here we go!
> Green Hornet baby!
> 
> Anyone curious about the size of this beast... well my 30" apple display used to dominate the desk.. those days are long gone!
> 
> First full psu sleeve.. some heatshrinks are not perfectly aligned... but pretty proud of it none the less!


man... its hopeless, i was getting this case, and i was going to do almost this exact dang thing








you crushed my dreams







looks great tho

guess there isnt really anything original these days, thats why my current rig is purple and black!

EDIT:
oh wow and i just realized your freaking motherboard







YOU CRUSHED ME WITH THIS ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## elementaldragon

Haha. I was going for a pretty much all Black/Blue theme, since my motherboard is black and blue (Asus P8P67 Deluxe), my CPU heatsink is black with black-ish with black and blue fans (Prolimatech Armageddon w/ Prolimatech's own 140mm fans), black SATA and power cables..... but unfortunately my love for Noctua is killing that theme.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> man... its hopeleYss, i was getting this case, and i was going to do almost this exact dang thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you crushed my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great tho
> guess there isnt really anything original these days, thats why my current rig is purple and black!
> EDIT:
> oh wow and i just realized your freaking motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CRUSHED ME WITH THIS ONE!!!!!!!


I always wanted a green theme. Purple and black
Might just have to be my next one.

The motherboard kind of set the whole tone.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Haha. I was going for a pretty much all Black/Blue theme, since my motherboard is black and blue (Asus P8P67 Deluxe), my CPU heatsink is black with black-ish with black and blue fans (Prolimatech Armageddon w/ Prolimatech's own 140mm fans), black SATA and power cables..... but unfortunately my love for Noctua is killing that theme.


sure wish noctua would do something about about there colors.i would buy a crap load of there products if they were not so damn ugly,the colors i mean.i guess if you were going strictly for performance they would be the only choice.wonder what a brown and tan theme would look like ? a desert camo theme would be cool.


----------



## precious

something like that might work


----------



## precious

nope,still don't look wright,lol.damn you noctua !!!


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> sure wish noctua would do something about about there colors.i would buy a crap load of there products if they were not so damn ugly,the colors i mean.i guess if you were going strictly for performance they would be the only choice.wonder what a brown and tan theme would look like ? a desert camo theme would be cool.


Does vinyl dye work in noctura?


----------



## precious

it probably would,i like a plastic paint called krylon fusion,made just for plastics.i might buy a noctua and paint it to test if it would effect the performance.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> it probably would,i like a plastic paint called krylon fusion,made just for plastics.i might buy a noctua and paint it to test if it would effect the performance.


I'd try it with one of mine, but i think a $20 fan is a bit much to experiment on. I mean, i don't MIND the brown/tan colors... they're not really UGLY, but they seriously don't go with ANYTHING else. PCB's are usually black, blue, red, or OG green. fans are usually black. cases are usually black, white, silver, or custom painted anything but brown or tan. They seriously picked the wrong color scheme, but i just can't knock a point off for that because they perform fantastic.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I always wanted a green theme. Purple and black
> Might just have to be my next one.
> The motherboard kind of set the whole tone.


yeah







i was going to undertake a long build period, finishing it off hoping that gigbyte would release an ivy bridge version of the assassin motherboard like yours.
like it tho, i was thinking for mine there would be alot more white, but mostly green. i like what you did with the hard drive bay doors!


----------



## ledouague

I'll get mine next Friday, will post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Why didn't you just use the other HDD mounts to use your SSD's? You do know they have mounting holes to secure them in place, right?
> Why'd you buy a 230mm?


Because the 230mm has the same holes as a 200mm. But I had a tough time getting it to fit on top but managed.


----------



## teky929rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Why didn't you just use the other HDD mounts to use your SSD's? You do know they have mounting holes to secure them in place, right?


Yeah I tried it that way as well. But due to how fragile ssd connectors looks it had a lot of stress from the cabling. This way I have snug into the connectors. I dont plan on movign my case much once its' settled in cause nothing is screwed into them.

Stizuner very nice setup. I had the same issue with the 3rd fan by the cpu heat sink. Only had the ability to put a fan on top. Possibly a slim fan like someone suggested prior.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teky929rr*
> 
> Yeah I tried it that way as well. But due to how fragile ssd connectors looks it had a lot of stress from the cabling. This way I have snug into the connectors. I dont plan on movign my case much once its' settled in cause nothing is screwed into them.
> Stizuner very nice setup. I had the same issue with the 3rd fan by the cpu heat sink. Only had the ability to put a fan on top. Possibly a slim fan like someone suggested prior.


Thanks, i'm pretty sure i cant even get a slim in the area.

I'll just add a rad grill of some sort or a filter.


----------



## elementaldragon

Well that'd figure. 20% off coupon code from Newegg for all case fans, and Noctua NF-P12's are out of stock.... and seem to be $5 more than they were last night......


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Well that'd figure. 20% off coupon code from Newegg for all case fans, and Noctua NF-P12's are out of stock.... and seem to be $5 more than they were last night......


story of my life,what you just bought goes on sale afterwards,and what you need has gone up in price and you have to wait to pay the extra because its out of stock now.lol


----------



## Azefore

Well add me to the list, after some hassle with missing the delivery the first time today, had to go to facility and pick the baby up.

Everything runs like clockwork and came in mint condition, even the sliding door fortunately.

Here's just 2 pics of my current components in it before I closed it, I will be changing over to intel's ivy bridge and maybe a custom water cooling loop as well in the coming months so I'll be sure to update it as it comes along.


----------



## precious

looks very clean,welcome to the list.


----------



## elementaldragon

you do realize you missed a molex connection, right?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> you do realize you missed a molex connection, right?


I knew someone would comment on that 'hanging' molex off the sound card lol

It's just an extra connection point along the actual cable itself, the way I shot it makes it look like a small extension but it runs through the grommet to the psu, I'll be modding the cables and sleeving all of them so it'll just be a single molex to psu cable. Might be splurging and grabbing a Z68 or P67 at the end of the week along with a i5-2500k, I will most likely let that hold me over to haswell and be able to skip ivy. Right now the build is just what I have in my house lol.


----------



## elementaldragon

aah... ok. can just BARELY see the wire going through the grommet in the first pic. Right now i'm running an Asus P8P67 Deluxe with the i5 2500K, and i love it. Haven't really even tried overclocking yet. Tried the auto overclock software initially when i got the board, but it kept acting funny and crashing and everything, so i just stopped trying. Then i think they released either it was a patch to the software, or a new BIOS revision that fixed some of the issues with it... but haven't tried since.

FINALLY have some activity with the tracking info. Should be getting my replacement on the 10th.... with i'm assuming revised packaging since i've only had the tracking numbers and everything since last Thursday. Will let everyone know if mine has revised packaging, what was revised, and probably some pictures too. Hoping that the case arrives before i have to leave for work at 1:30 friday.... but i'm not getting my hopes up with that, seeing as the one i'm using now didn't arrive until like 3:30 or some crap like that.


----------



## Azefore

Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, especially if you hope it won't (happens to me all too often lol), but I hope your's has revised packaging, mine was delayed for a day without reason and when I unboxed the case the packaging was the original style, I would love to see some bubble wrap and flexible styrofoam for this monster.

Also figured out I'll probably get a 2500k and an ASUS P8Z68 pro/gen3 (just in case ivy bridge lives up to it's 20% performance increase), and with amazon prime they'll be here the day after I order. Thank you meal plan refund lol. As for overclocking I'll push it moderately, probably 4-4.2 with my H50 till I can finance a custom water loop this spring or in the next month or so, I'll be sure to see if the same happens to me.


----------



## Wallgeye

Gratz to you, elementaldragon on your case showing some movement! I just checked my tracking status and still see nothing, just billing information. CM promised me it was shipping out last friday evening. What a bummer, I am in the middle of three days off and this would have been a perfect time for me to be assembling everything. Or, being here for delivery. I may have to see if I can re-route delivery to my plant as I will not be home thurs-fri and it is looking like that is when it will show up at the earliest.

Maybe it has shipped, my new egg order has not updated anything since the 4th either. My initial order that included the case had almost minute by minute updates to shipping progress.

/crossing fingers!


----------



## squigglyline

Hi All -

So, forgive me if this is a rediculous question - but could you potentially replace the radiator fans with low profile fans for a better fit? The reason I ask is that one fellow Cosmas 2 owner indicated he got the H100 installed however the 8 pin Power connector on his Rampage IV Extreme blocks the airflow of fans (see post 322). I can't tell from the picture if it's the actual power block or the block and wires. I have a P9X79 and the power pin placement appears to be pretty much in the same place. I am thinking that if you potentially could utilize a lower profile yet efficient fan, you might be able to at least loop that power connectors wires out of the airflow path. My other idea would be to replace the factory fans with some that simply blow more air which would hopefully make up for the inefficiency of the partially blocked fan. Thoughts? I've never tried any other method of cooling other than a heatskink/fan combo however I think I'd really like to try the H100 if I can get it to work well.

I appreciate any suggestions or guidance -


----------



## teky929rr

Squiggly,

I have the H100 with the AsRock Extreme4 Gen3 mb, I could not used the H100 in a push/pull setup cause it wont fit on the rear most top fan outlet, cause the mb heatsink. I had to move it towards the front side and it works there. With this scenario you have plenty of room for the ATX 8 pin plug. Been tossing around the idea to go full w/c with a 360 radiator just doing more research on fit.


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teky929rr*
> 
> Squiggly,
> I have the H100 with the AsRock Extreme4 Gen3 mb, I could not used the H100 in a push/pull setup cause it wont fit on the rear most top fan outlet, cause the mb heatsink. I had to move it towards the front side and it works there. With this scenario you have plenty of room for the ATX 8 pin plug. Been tossing around the idea to go full w/c with a 360 radiator just doing more research on fit.


Cool! Thanks for that suggestion!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallgeye*
> 
> Gratz to you, elementaldragon on your case showing some movement! I just checked my tracking status and still see nothing, just billing information. CM promised me it was shipping out last friday evening. What a bummer, I am in the middle of three days off and this would have been a perfect time for me to be assembling everything. Or, being here for delivery. I may have to see if I can re-route delivery to my plant as I will not be home thurs-fri and it is looking like that is when it will show up at the earliest.
> Maybe it has shipped, my new egg order has not updated anything since the 4th either. My initial order that included the case had almost minute by minute updates to shipping progress.
> /crossing fingers!


Newegg has to process a claim on the return of the case before they will ship, that process is 3-5 days not including weekends. If you have already shipped the case back to them (or your the other guy who ups cancelled delivery on, that happened to me as well) you can request an advanced RMA and give them your credit card number... it wont get charged they just hold it in case the case doesnt show up within 30 days.

Newegg was a complete pain to deal with on this process.


----------



## Wallgeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Newegg has to process a claim on the return of the case before they will ship, that process is 3-5 days not including weekends. If you have already shipped the case back to them (or your the other guy who ups cancelled delivery on, that happened to me as well) you can request an advanced RMA and give them your credit card number... it wont get charged they just hold it in case the case doesnt show up within 30 days.
> Newegg was a complete pain to deal with on this process.


I passed on the NE rma and went straight to CM. CM responded to me first so I went with them. Not a ding on Newegg. While I was talking with them, they were very helpfull and offered prepaid labels to return it also. I am hoping that I stand a change of getting an undamaged case direct from CM when they get packaging issues resolved. Seems to me, the folks at UPS do not like heavy boxes. Mine sure looked like it was tipped off a truck and dropped instead of being lifted off and set down. I think the packaging would have been fine except for what seems to be rough handling on the part of UPS. My tracking code was supplied to me almost a week ago and I was told it would ship out last Friday evening. As of a couple hours ago I have not seen an update in the shipping status. I am trying not to be a PITA with CM so have not asked yet. I supplied CM with my card number so they would ship my new case out before recieving my old one. At this rate, they will recieve my old one before my new one ships out.

Lesson learned here: Buy the case and any fans you need to set up first. Once that is set up go ahead and order the rest. My MB, video cards, etc,. are sitting on a desk burning up RMA and warranty days because there is no case to install them in.


----------



## Stizuner

Walleye:

I can relate to that.. here is how my PC functioned during the 5 weeks i spent looking for a case and dealing with Newegg.


----------



## Bigm

So I decided to return my Cosmos II. Just way to many issues with it such as not being able to get my 5.25" in and out of the bays with out literally having to slam them with my fist. Only problem is Newegg is charging me about $120 to return it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> So I decided to return my Cosmos II. Just way to many issues with it such as not being able to get my 5.25" in and out of the bays with out literally having to slam them with my fist. Only problem is Newegg is charging me about $120 to return it.


I had some difficulties similar to this with the bottom HDD cages, I figured it's just some imperfect sheet metal bending so I bent out the middle of each cage by like a degree or two with my hands (towards middle top and bottom) and they slid in perfectly, I assume it's the same for the five and quarters bays if you have that issue


----------



## Wallgeye

I should have waited on the case a couple more weeks. I just finished building a budget PC for a co-worker. We spent about an hour and a half in Micro Center picking up his components and lo and behold they had a Cosmos II sitting on display and had 4 in stock for $339.








Lol, my miss steps in thie build continue to mount. I should have taken Newegg's offer of a refund instead of RMA'ing with CM in the hopes for a mouse of some fans. If I had known Micro Center was going to carry these cases I would have.

While waiting for the case, I have continued to spend money like a drunken sailer. I have more fans, sleeved cable extensions, a new Samsung 256GB SSD and some other things I cannot remember right now on the way here. I am really hoping to come up with a neat, clean looking rig i might be tempted to post some pics of here.







This will be my 6th or so build ever and have just discovered new products out there to help tidy up the insides of the case.

No reply from CM to the email I sent earlier today.

Stizuner:

WOW! Your running like that? That is about what mine looked like when I bench tested everything to make sure it worked. I took it down once I verified it worked though. Now its all just gathering dust on a desktop while I wait for the case.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I had some difficulties similar to this with the bottom HDD cages, I figured it's just some imperfect sheet metal bending so I bent out the middle of each cage by like a degree or two with my hands (towards middle top and bottom) and they slid in perfectly, I assume it's the same for the five and quarters bays if you have that issue


Might give that a try then. I really don't want to pay $120 to send it back.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


I ran that way for a good amount of time. I finally finished the build a few days ago.

Overall I don't love the case as much as I thought I would. I might order a switch 810 to check out. The 120 cost of return is rough


----------



## gponcho

Hello Everyone,

I recently received my Cosmos 2 case and so far I am pleased with it. That being said here is my issue:

Issue: I purchased the Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED fans and wanted to replace the existing fans plus add new ones. The issue I have is that the LED controller cable(Turns Fan lights on or off) in the Cosmos 2 has a female end and the Bitfenix fans also have a female end. Does anyone know where I can purchase an adaptor or cable that will switch either end (Bitfenix or Cosmos 2) to a male end so that I can connect and use the ability to turn on and off the fans?


----------



## gponcho

How did you connect the LED connector. I purchased the Bitfinex Spectre Pro led and the connector (once I removed the adaptor0 is female and the connection on the fan cable on the Cosmos 2 is also female? How did you connect them together?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> How did you connect the LED connector. I purchased the Bitfinex Spectre Pro led and the connector (once I removed the adaptor0 is female and the connection on the fan cable on the Cosmos 2 is also female? How did you connect them together?


I'm pretty sure skimming through Precious' posts that even though he didn't state it he has replaced the standard fan controller with an after market hence why it's missing and he was able to install the 200mm.

Also I've searched a little bit for a remedy to your female to female issue but from the looks of it no one sells a 2 pin to 2 pin like that. Best guess would be to splice your own wire, I'm sure someone else will come up with something better than that here though lol, but the splicing is easy enough.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I ran that way for a good amount of time. I finally finished the build a few days ago.
> Overall I don't love the case as much as I thought I would. I might order a switch 810 to check out. The 120 cost of return is rough


Nice looking rig there zuner, sorry to see that you are not overall fully statisfied with the case though







.

I have finally finished my build, but it is pretty standard still (i.e. all stock fans) nothing flashy yet. Gotta admit the case is quiet (not as quiet as I would like it to be cause of my damn XFX 4870's, they run abnormally hot so I have to crank the fan speeds). I plan on buying a ton of cougar fans to replace all of the stock fans as well possibly getting a H100 for a push/pull config....going full water cool might be out of the question, seems a bit pricey plus I do not even know where to start (someone posted links for me, thanks but im still not sure where to start.)

I will be upgrading/replacing parts over the course of the next several months...1st to go will be the gfx cards. So far, happy with the case....I don't see myself getting a new one for years to come. I will probably post some pics soon (once i can figure out how to...hehehe).


----------



## Crest

Noise is my major priority and I want to get good fans. I'm also considering replacing all these terrible cougars since they tick at all voltages. Anyone going for a silence build with this case, and if so, which fans are you running. Don't suggest PWM because I don't want to deal with that again.

Danke.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Noise is my major priority and I want to get good fans. I'm also considering replacing all these terrible cougars since they tick at all voltages. Anyone going for a silence build with this case, and if so, which fans are you running. Don't suggest PWM because I don't want to deal with that again.
> Danke.


All i can say is i've never had an issue with noise with Noctua's. Like double the price of those Cougar's.... but judging by your opinion of them, i'd say it'd probably be a "You get what you pay for" moment. Could always just buy one to see what you think of it before committing yourself to them completely. Though if you're looking for 140's, the ones i'm using on my heatsink from Prolimatech aren't half bad either.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

*If there are any issues with your Cosmos II, please let us know, you can email [email protected] We can definitely work with you in getting you guys parts or replace the entire case if need be.*


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> All i can say is i've never had an issue with noise with Noctua's. Like double the price of those Cougar's.... but judging by your opinion of them, i'd say it'd probably be a "You get what you pay for" moment. Could always just buy one to see what you think of it before committing yourself to them completely. Though if you're looking for 140's, the ones i'm using on my heatsink from Prolimatech aren't half bad either.


I have all noctua fans in my cosmos 2 except for the 2 in the bottom hdd bay. Waiting on my last nfp12.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I have all noctua fans in my cosmos 2 except for the 2 in the bottom hdd bay. Waiting on my last nfp12.


Hows the sound level?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> All i can say is i've never had an issue with noise with Noctua's. Like double the price of those Cougar's.... but judging by your opinion of them, i'd say it'd probably be a "You get what you pay for" moment. Could always just buy one to see what you think of it before committing yourself to them completely. Though if you're looking for 140's, the ones i'm using on my heatsink from Prolimatech aren't half bad either.


I have an NH-D14 with the 140 and 120, and without the adapter it is indeed what I would consider easily noticed, with the adapter I can't decern it from the rest of my case noise but I'm looking for as close of a hum as I can. Maybe I'll buy a 140 and 120. Which nonPWM's would you suggest? Sadly, I don't care much for price.


----------



## Phaelynar

I don't think its very loud at all...then again I don't know how loud you all consider intolerable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Did my system build last night. It is possible to mount the H100 with push/pull (two fans on top of the case). I'll get a picture later, there's not too much room. I have "low profile" ram, using bigger heat sinks may give someone issues. And, my top GPU is surprisingly hotter compared to my 600t. By about 10c =( Guess it doesn't have that fan directly blowing on it. I had my first setup using two fans pulling air in (CPU), that gave my a max of around 80c when I woke up, even had artifacts. Switched to exhaust, hopefully will be better.
> EDIT: Took a better look, it may be the fan I installed on the HDD cage causing the issue. I have Twin Frozrs and looks like that fan is blowing the hot back onto the card. Turning the fan speed down made it a little better. I may remove it later.


Cool that you were able to get it set-up that way. Do you have any pictures that you can show us, I want to do this but not sure if its worth it (meaning is it really worth doing a push/pull?? any major benefits?)
If anyone for the matter who was able to do a successful push/pull with the H100 with this case, show some pics if possible please. Also, I see many people recommending Noctua fans here, do they make them in any other color besides that brown? I am not going for a certain theme but I just can't stand the color choice they made. I am still leaning towards some cougar fans (apparently they dont work with the stock fan controller properly?) but I am still open to any other suggestions on fans/water cooling parts if anyone has. Thanks in advance!

BTW, I took some pics of the case with everything in it, but they came out bad. I will get some betters one later.


----------



## Azefore

Some new parts will be arriving here tomorrow (2500k, P8Z68 pro, and an H100) so I'll definitely try mounting the H100 as my case is right now since I leave at 2pm for college classes and will be back friday to actually redo the current build. I had my H50 in a push pull and there looked like enough room with current motherboard where the 8 pin is, but it might be a bit tighter with the P8

Here's a brightened up image that I took of the H50 in a push pull, should be able to do an H100 no problem the 8 pin will probably just have to travel left underneath the back most fan and into the back of the case to fit it.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I have an NH-D14 with the 140 and 120, and without the adapter it is indeed what I would consider easily noticed, with the adapter I can't decern it from the rest of my case noise but I'm looking for as close of a hum as I can. Maybe I'll buy a 140 and 120. Which nonPWM's would you suggest? Sadly, I don't care much for price.


Well.... i'm using two NF-P12's in the top of my case, as well as one of the stock CM fans. I'm not exactly sure how quiet you're looking for, but unless you sacrifice air movement, i'm not sure you can get much better. With the NF-P12's and the one stock fan in the top on low, i find it hard to even tell if it's the top fans that i'm hearing, or if it's one of the others, such as the 140 on the back, or my two 140's on my CPU heatsink. Much different story with the top fans on high, though. But i have yet to actually have any NEED to have the top fans on anything higher than low.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Some new parts will be arriving here tomorrow (2500k, P8Z68 pro, and an H100) so I'll definitely try mounting the H100 as my case is right now since I leave at 2pm for college classes and will be back friday to actually redo the current build. I had my H50 in a push pull and there looked like enough room with current motherboard where the 8 pin is, but it might be a bit tighter with the P8
> Here's a brightened up image that I took of the H50 in a push pull, should be able to do an H100 no problem the 8 pin will probably just have to travel left underneath the back most fan and into the back of the case to fit it.


So as so far as I can tell, having a P/P config with the H100 with this case is highly dependable on the layout of the Mobo....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> So as so far as I can tell, having a P/P config with the H100 with this case is highly dependable on the layout of the Mobo....


Too a certain degree I'd say so yes, I've been eyeballing the p8z68 board coming in tomorrow and seems like it'll fair decently with a push pull config but like I said I'll test it out and post a pic on here just for visuals. I think most motherboards will allow it to be honest though, there's quite a lot of working room to fit the 8 pin in as needed even if it's fully sleeved and if the back end of the rad covers some of that particular cable management hole in the upper left


----------



## Crimsontech

^ Hmmm I see, I am curious though, when you install the fans in the top bay area of the case and you screw them in are those the fans that hold the radiator in place if you do it that way? If so, where do you get screws that long lol?

I would appreciate pics you can post of the setup once you have it done. Thanks!


----------



## elementaldragon

well.... i don't think they'd really be any longer than the usual screws for mounting a fan to a radiator..... the screw goes through the mounting holes on the fan, and get threaded into the shroud around the radiator. Wouldn't really be any different if the whole assembly was inside the chassis.


----------



## Operator2211

Hey guys I ordered this beast of a case last week from Tiger was in back order for a couple of days and finally started shipping 2 days ago. I hope hope n hope this comes in one good piece. My first personal build... Don't let me down CM I love your products .

Will post lots of step by step build coming .


----------



## mpetroul

I have been looking through all the posts and I havent seen it if this question has been asked and answered already.

I am looking for a part number or a place where I can buy the pins and connectors for the male side of the LED connectors. The system has like a dozen of them and only one fan that comes with it to use with the LED switch. I would like to use my own LEDs that I already have installed.

I am almost certain that it is just another 12vdc and common on the wires so there isnt any reason I couldnt use that. Even if it is 5vdc or something I could use those lines to switch on and off the 12volts with a transistor or relay, etc.

If anyone has figured it out that would be great to share.

I emailed tech support and made a parts request with Coolermaster, but they haven't replied to any request. Maybe they don't want the information out there on what connectors they are using, I have no idea.

If I do find out, let me know if anyone is interested in the same thing I am and I will post what ever parts I find.

Thanks,
Mikek


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> ^ Hmmm I see, I am curious though, when you install the fans in the top bay area of the case and you screw them in are those the fans that hold the radiator in place if you do it that way? If so, where do you get screws that long lol?
> I would appreciate pics you can post of the setup once you have it done. Thanks!


Like Elemental said they're just normal screws for mounting fans to radiators (or side panels, or whatever the application) and yes indeed the top fan screws do hold up the entire thing in this case. My best advice to get more is to take one of the screws that come with the H100 for mounting and bring it to a hardware store, I picked up 12 matching ones for around $1 this past summer.

Edit: Also the pic may just be a mounted H100 and rad sitting on top of my AMD build in the case atm, it's not out for delivery yet so and I got to wait till tomorrow to get it done properly with the other two pieces, I'll post a pic of that as well.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> ^ Hmmm I see, I am curious though, when you install the fans in the top bay area of the case and you screw them in are those the fans that hold the radiator in place if you do it that way? If so, where do you get screws that long lol?
> I would appreciate pics you can post of the setup once you have it done. Thanks!


You only need standard screws. If your purchasing an h80 or some other all in one it will come with them.

Its pretty standard, even in custom watercooling its the same screws being used.

The length of the screw varies, i believe the standard length is 30mm you want to always watch what your doing because screwing to tight can puncture the radiator.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *If there are any issues with your Cosmos II, please let us know, you can email [email protected] We can definitely work with you in getting you guys parts or replace the entire case if need be.*


Hi Marvin, i emailed last week about a door that was damaged during shipping and filled out a parts request per your instruction but did not hear anything back.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Hi Marvin, i emailed last week about a door that was damaged during shipping and filled out a parts request per your instruction but did not hear anything back.


*
Email me your part request number i will get it taken care of.*


----------



## sighnbox

Fantastic case would SNAP one up IF IT HAD A WINDOW .........Most people who are willing and want to spend this sort of money on a case love there comps and want to see there set up in them ......IT NEEDS A WINDOW COOLER MASTER ........... Or have they made one/have plans for one but will make people wait just like with the Cosmos 1100 S so they can sell it as a optional extra and get a bit more cash from us all.


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Noise is my major priority and I want to get good fans. I'm also considering replacing all these terrible cougars since they tick at all voltages. Anyone going for a silence build with this case, and if so, which fans are you running. Don't suggest PWM because I don't want to deal with that again.
> Danke.


Crest,

I think it might not be your cougar fans, but the fan controller.. I am having the same ticking issue with my fan controller as well. I had some brand new Scythe fans that ticked and a coolermaster that wouldn't even spin on low, but as you can see/hear ticks like champ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-tzHsjcjD0&lc=ARg-i5s2PE1mm9zTfdRfKiCtsXY1P2DWqN58QkKCX4M&feature

** I was able to submit a parts replacement request.. and while I am grateful to get this taken care of, I wish CM would've manned up and sent the part 2 or 3 day... I wasn't expecting overnight or anything ..but come on.. not 7 Day Ground either. I submitted it on the 5th, and I won't even get the part till the 13th. Even Priority USPS would've been faster


----------



## Crest

I hooked them up directly to the power supply and even a 12v molex adapter. Still ticked on full speed.


----------



## Stizuner

I use Gentle Typhoon AP-15's and my case is 100% silent.


----------



## elementaldragon

... think you quoted the wrong person there, Stizuner.

sighnbox.... i don't really think "Most" is the ideal term to use. "Some" maybe... or "a couple". I, for one, only ever had one or two cases with windows.... and wasn't a fan of either. To me, a window just looks tacky, and makes it even MORE of a priority to get everything spotless on the inside. The thing that makes me love the Cosmos line is style and silence. If you want a window.... i'd say the HAF X is probably more up your alley. I actually kinda HOPE they don't make a window for the Cosmos 2. Only thing i can see is if it still has the same general design, with the lines and the ventilation holes, has the same curve to it as the current side panel, and is slightly smoked so that it doesn't really LOOK like a window.

If i remember correctly, i think there was some mention of it basically being designed around the same principles as performance cars and such.... i dunno. But to me... a window on it doesn't really scream "AWESOME!"

Kinda like how i didn't like any of the window mods or revamps of the original Cosmos. The Cosmos had the sound deadening foam in the side panels. Throw in a window, you're taking that away.... or at least most of it. Then they do the Cosmos S.... which was covered in mesh.... TOTALLY not focused on silence.


----------



## BigT

Hey guys I got Cosmos II. Can I join the clkub? I love this case it is AMAZING! I had a HAF 932 Black Edition before this.

here are some pics!


----------



## Operator2211

I lost the thread on the h100 push n pull.. So is it possible in this case ?


----------



## elementaldragon

Should be getting mine tomorrow... hopefully before work. Also got the nice BitFenix Alchemy blue sleeved 24-pin, 8, pin, and USB header extensions today that will be used in my re-build. Should look much nicer than the yellow/black 8-pin extension that comes with the case, and the bundle-sleeved but still exposed at the end 24-pin cable from my power supply.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> I lost the thread on the h100 push n pull.. So is it possible in this case ?


I'll be starting my rebuild with an i5 and P8Z68 in around an hour in this case and will post pics if I'm successful in doing an H100 push pull, someone said they had luck before with it but had to move it slightly to fit just right, I'll be aiming for just a normal bracketed install of it and see how it goes. Hope this will answer your's and Crimsontech's question on the H100.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Hey guys I got Cosmos II. Can I join the clkub? I love this case it is AMAZING! I had a HAF 932 Black Edition before this.
> here are some pics!


Okay added!


----------



## Bigm

Decided to keep my Cosmos II after all. Just couldn't see myself paying $120 to send it back.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I hooked them up directly to the power supply and even a 12v molex adapter. Still ticked on full speed.


Well that sucks, anyone else having issues with these fans? I am still thinking about picking a few of these up (the black ones once newegg gets rid of the ridiculous shipping cost)...don't understand why Crest is having so much issue with them...heard nothing but good things with them.

Stizuner - I'll have to take a look at those gentle typhoons.

BTW anyone have a good recommended a 120mm fan with blue led? I have some cooler master ones but they suck lol.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'll be starting my rebuild with an i5 and P8Z68 in around an hour in this case and will post pics if I'm successful in doing an H100 push pull, someone said they had luck before with it but had to move it slightly to fit just right, I'll be aiming for just a normal bracketed install of it and see how it goes. Hope this will answer your's and Crimsontech's question on the H100.


Can't wait to see the result.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> I lost the thread on the h100 push n pull.. So is it possible in this case ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be starting my rebuild with an i5 and P8Z68 in around an hour in this case and will post pics if I'm successful in doing an H100 push pull, someone said they had luck before with it but had to move it slightly to fit just right, I'll be aiming for just a normal bracketed install of it and see how it goes. Hope this will answer your's and Crimsontech's question on the H100.
Click to expand...

Will be waiting thanks !!


----------



## jm600rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Well that sucks, anyone else having issues with these fans? I am still thinking about picking a few of these up (the black ones once newegg gets rid of the ridiculous shipping cost)...don't understand why Crest is having so much issue with them...heard nothing but good things with them.
> Stizuner - I'll have to take a look at those gentle typhoons.
> BTW anyone have a good recommended a 120mm fan with blue led? I have some cooler master ones but they suck lol.


I have 10 Cougar CF-V12HPB 120's and 1 CF-V14H 140 with no issues at all. I have them all hooked up to my Rampage IV Extreme to control the fans and they work great. My computer is almost silent. I highly recommend the fans.


----------



## jm600rr

My bad. Sorry, I though he was having issues with Cougar fans.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> My bad. Sorry, I though he was having issues with Cougar fans.


Huh? Well Crest is having issues with them it seems. I think I am just gonna try them, I am gonna wait for the black ones though on Newegg for free shipping.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Well that sucks, anyone else having issues with these fans? I am still thinking about picking a few of these up (the black ones once newegg gets rid of the ridiculous shipping cost)...don't understand why Crest is having so much issue with them...heard nothing but good things with them.
> Stizuner - I'll have to take a look at those gentle typhoons.
> BTW anyone have a good recommended a 120mm fan with blue led? I have some cooler master ones but they suck lol.


http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix-spectre120cfan-blue.html

http://www.xoxide.com/gelidsolutions-wing12-pl120mm-ledcasefan-uvblue.html

http://www.xoxide.com/xigmaetk-xlf-f1256120mm-ledcasefan-blue.html


----------



## Azefore

Ok so I got the build done early this morning. Can't post any pics atm since I didn't get windows installed because of the tricky way raid needs to work on the board. However the H100 fit in there just barely, it would have been better to have an 8 pin port down even just 2 cm from the top and not on the line but I made it work with the stock fans, I assume if you were to buy low profile 120mm fans there would no issue whatsoever, I'll be sure to post a pic or two tonight.


----------



## gponcho

Hey I already contacted CoolerMaster and Bitfenix and in both cases they do not have any Male cable/adaptor that can be used. So we are out of luck on being able to turn on or off the lighting. Unless someone has a place we can order from that carries thrid party adaptors









What we need is a connector with male ends on both like this


----------



## squigglyline

For anyone interested, I did receive my replacement case directly from CM yesterday. Unfortunately, it's not 100% perfect as I would have expected however it's close enough so I'll plan on keeping it. I am impressed with how CM shipped it. My guess is online retailers who are providing free shipping are removing the extra cardboard packing in an attempt to save money. On that note, the blemish (as seen in the last picture) didn't come from shipping but from case assembly at the factory. I had similar problems with my previous case (in addition to breakage from shipping). That's a QC issue from wherever these cases are assembled. I hope to start this build sometime over the weekend...


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squigglyline*
> 
> For anyone interested, I did receive my replacement case directly from CM yesterday. Unfortunately, it's not 100% perfect as I would have expected however it's close enough so I'll plan on keeping it. I am impressed with how CM shipped it. My guess is online retailers who are providing free shipping are removing the extra cardboard packing in an attempt to save money. On that note, the blemish (as seen in the last picture) didn't come from shipping but from case assembly at the factory. I had similar problems with my previous case (in addition to breakage from shipping). That's a QC issue from wherever these cases are assembled. I hope to start this build sometime over the weekend...


*Email me your RMA number, i will get parts out: [email protected]*


----------



## gponcho

Hey who makes that desk I would love to have one of those at home

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> lol,i have a pretty huge desk,don't think weight will be a issue.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ok so I got the build done early this morning. Can't post any pics atm since I didn't get windows installed because of the tricky way raid needs to work on the board. However the H100 fit in there just barely, it would have been better to have an 8 pin port down even just 2 cm from the top and not on the line but I made it work with the stock fans, I assume if you were to buy low profile 120mm fans there would no issue whatsoever, I'll be sure to post a pic or two tonight.


right on! I guess to get a push pull config you have to go both low pro fans . Post pics when you can thanks .


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Email me your RMA number, i will get parts out: [email protected]*


You got it - just sent.

Thanks for taking notice of this.


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ok so I got the build done early this morning. Can't post any pics atm since I didn't get windows installed because of the tricky way raid needs to work on the board. However the H100 fit in there just barely, it would have been better to have an 8 pin port down even just 2 cm from the top and not on the line but I made it work with the stock fans, I assume if you were to buy low profile 120mm fans there would no issue whatsoever, I'll be sure to post a pic or two tonight.


Anxiously looking forward to seeing pics! I'm starting my build soon utilizing the H100 as well.


----------



## BigT

I had a problem with my case as well. It was not damage from shipping but a QC issue as well. And I contacted CoolerMaster with their new live chat. And they were great. I got a new part sent out and everything is perfect. I love Their service. They really do have great service and are very nice to speak to. All my e-mails were responded to very quickly.


----------



## elementaldragon

Well... just got home from work and found my replacement Cosmos II sitting on the front porch all wrapped in bubble wrap and everything, just like the other guy posted pictures of. Have to say it will be a shame if there's nothing different with the internal packaging, since that seems to be part of where the problem is.

Gonna start tearing the stuff out of my current one and swapping it over, after i open the new one up, check it out, and probably gonna disconnect a lot of the wires that i don't need. Probably gonna keep the fan wires hooked up, but all but one of those LED power wires have got to go.

EDIT: Well... i must say i'm extremely glad i went the Advanced RMA route. On the plus side, the front door seems to function a BIT smoother than my current one does. Not sure if it's perfect... but so far it's better. On the downside, though.... it seems like if i keep this replacement, i'll have to at least swap the side panels from my current one to the new one. Took it out of the box, and went to open the side panel opposite the motherboard, and.... well.....

http://youtu.be/ANlp_HdXZR8

Also can be quite difficult to actually open the side panel, as the bottom pin does not seem to want to pop all the way out. The root of the problem as far as i can tell?



The aluminum sheet on the outer shell of the side panel isn't nearly as tight up against the plastic as it is on my current one's. Even if i swap my current one onto that side, it still seems to rub slightly... although it doesn't on my current case. The other side panel of the new case isn't AS bad, but it still makes a noticable rubbing sound and the occasional pop when i open it.

Sooooo.... what do you all think, before i start ripping everything apart? Should i swap my hardware and the two side panels from my current Cosmos II to the replacement i just received, or should i just stick with what i have, deal with the half decent front door, and have nice, smooth, silent opening side panels?


----------



## Azefore

^The side panels making that noise would drive me absolutely crazy, I say stick with the less than spectacular front door, I myself never wait for the little guy to slide all the way down I just push. It's up to you but if the side panel situation turns into something more than it is now I can't see RMA being an option down the road.

Here's just a quick snap I grabbed before I collapsed into my bed this morning. It's not pretty lighting I know but just show the fitting of the H100, it's snug as heck and I'll be sure to get 2 low profile fans to replace those bottom ones (It is pushing on the black cables of the 8 pin if not first noticeable). If your motherboard's 8pin is located anywhere like mine it'll be a tough install if you dont use thinner extension that comes with the case.

Other than that the i5, mobo, and H100 are doing great. Next steps are to get sleeving done or sleeved extensions, better fans and a 7950 (will wait for 6xx tho before that pupper)


----------



## Bigm

Just ordered an H100...from the looks of it, I'm going to have a fun time on Monday.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... i'm leaning towards keeping the one i have, too. I mean, not often that I really open the side panels.... only if i get a new hard drive or upgrade something..... but it would still be annoying. Hopefully if that's the route i take, they don't have any issues getting the same case back.

Late now... will probably do something wiring-wise tomorrow with my case. might even build up the effort to swap the front panel on the case onto my current one.... but i kinda doubt i'll be that enthusiastic about doing it. haha


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Yea... i'm leaning towards keeping the one i have, too. I mean, not often that I really open the side panels.... only if i get a new hard drive or upgrade something..... but it would still be annoying. Hopefully if that's the route i take, they don't have any issues getting the same case back.
> Late now... will probably do something wiring-wise tomorrow with my case. might even build up the effort to swap the front panel on the case onto my current one.... but i kinda doubt i'll be that enthusiastic about doing it. haha


My door vibrates, not all the time but every hour or so it will start. As soon as I touch the door it stops.

I'm overall pretty unhappy with this case. Little things like this shouldn't happen in a $350 case


----------



## elementaldragon

yea. I could see quality control being kind of a non-issue on cheaper cases.... or ones that don't have as intricate of a design to them.... but for a $350 case, i think EVERY case should be thoroughly inspected before it's packed up and shipped out. Things like how the side panel on this one they sent me is... i knew the second i opened it something was wrong. Don't just hear it, but can feel it, too. It even makes a kinda loud thud when it opens. And it's not like this is something that happened in shipping. The case is pristine, except for the side panels. I even thought about returning them both and either sticking with my old Cosmos 1000, or finding a different case that i might like.... but i'm fairly certain the restocking fee to return the one i bought from Newegg, as well as the shipping to get it back to them, would basically cost more than most cases. I mean i LOVE the look and style of the case, and how well thought out it is... but they just need to do more to make sure that when people are spending quite close to half a grand on a case, that it's leaving their manufacturing and warehouse in mint condition without flaws like these.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> it's snug as heck and I'll be sure to get 2 low profile fans to replace those bottom ones (It is pushing on the black cables of the 8 pin if not first noticeable).


is the 8pin the only place it's contacting? So you would only really need 1 low profile fan?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> is the 8pin the only place it's contacting? So you would only really need 1 low profile fan?


The second one is kind of right in front of the cpu fan 4 pin input as well as the other for another channel fan input, it'd probably be more beneficial both performance and aesthetically wise to just do both so I can cable manage a bit better as well.

Looking at these scythe 120's for the placement, they push just a smidge more air than the CM's and would do the trick I think, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## precious

i just got four of them yesterday to install on my 480 rad.they seem pretty quite and the air flow is good.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Some crappy pics of my build


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Looking at these scythe 120's for the placement, they push just a smidge more air than the CM's and would do the trick I think, anyone have any experience with them?


no but i ordered two of those earlier today... i think they will do the trick quite nicely in that space.


----------



## Azefore

^Nice fitting of the H100 Digital lol, I see that 8 pin port is like my old one, lucky dog. Are those 560ti's btw?

Sounds good then Precious I'll go ahead and pick up a couple as well, and tell me how it goes yourself Jobeo you'll get em before I do as well.


----------



## shredzy

Think I may pull the trigger on this case, its beautiful...........................can imagine it lasting me years.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Here are pics of my build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1214212/my-cosmos-ii-build-loads-of-pics


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^Nice fitting of the H100 Digital lol, I see that 8 pin port is like my old one, lucky dog. Are those 560ti's btw?


Yep, 2GB 560 ti's


----------



## Shogon

Sign me up!



What a beast! I wish I could compare the size to my Elysium case but its trapped on the other side of my desk :x

fresh from Micro Center! 7 Enermax Silence fans and 1 140mm Enermax Silence.

Looks wonderful inside if you ask me, starting to transfer all of my stuff from my Antec 1200 now.


----------



## patrickrussell

Glad I bailed on buying this case. So many quality control issues.

I ended up going with the haf x case and am thrilled with it. I was curious as to if I had made a mistake in getting the haf but I got to see the cosmos 2 in person yesterday and was very underwhelmed. For lack of a better way to put it it just felt cheap. The sliding doors, that god awful Motorola razr power/fan controller. Even the doors felt just... off.

If I had paid 350 for the cosmos I would have been disappointed but instead I'm pleasantly surprised with the haf x.


----------



## Shogon

If the Haf-X had a non see through side panel I would of got it, the price was a lot cheaper compared to the cosmos that's for sure. Can't wait to save up to water cool my GPUs/CPU in this case!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> What a beast! I wish I could compare the size to my Elysium case but its trapped on the other side of my desk :x
> 
> fresh from Micro Center! 7 Enermax Silence fans and 1 140mm Enermax Silence.
> 
> Looks wonderful inside if you ask me, starting to transfer all of my stuff from my Antec 1200 now.


How do you like the TB silence? I have been looking at those and might go for like 7 of those to replace these cougars.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> Looks wonderful inside if you ask me, starting to transfer all of my stuff from my Antec 1200 now.


Hey, I too, own a Xigmatek Elysium. If you could offer any sort of comparison of your opinion of the two, that'd be awesome.
Being a owner of the Cosmos S, many years ago, I find myself really wanting to buy this case.
Anyhow, I'm thinking of getting a cosmos II and would love to see what a fellow Xigmatek Elysium owner thought of the cosmos II. Thanks


----------



## Stizuner

Few updates... I changed the color on my mesh on the front/top and modified half of my memory heatsinks from black to green.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> How do you like the TB silence? I have been looking at those and might go for like 7 of those to replace these cougars.


The TB Silence run very quiet and push a good amount of air for the price its worth it. I got 4 of them and they are great!

List updated now!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> How do you like the TB silence? I have been looking at those and might go for like 7 of those to replace these cougars.


Not sure haven't moved my stuff yet, I hope to do so tomorrow! When I stuck one into my main pc, to make sure I know where the direction of the air goes, it does push a lot of air and I could barely hear it holding it in my hand. I'm gonna eventual use these on a RX240 from XSPC and some 360mm rad, probably another HwLabs GTX360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Hey, I too, own a Xigmatek Elysium. If you could offer any sort of comparison of your opinion of the two, that'd be awesome.
> Being a owner of the Cosmos S, many years ago, I find myself really wanting to buy this case.
> Anyhow, I'm thinking of getting a cosmos II and would love to see what a fellow Xigmatek Elysium owner thought of the cosmos II. Thanks


Haven't moved my parts in yet but I will soon from the 1200, then I can let you know how it is in comparison. Looking at it I have so many options, I can't wait to watercool in this thing! The Elysium has a much more roomy feel to it but I can imagine cable management being simple in this Cosmos.




Elyisium is a bit longer but not that much, other then that both are massive cases.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Please add me!


Did anyone else have trouble getting their Front panel audio to reach the MB? Mine isn't even close to reaching. Everything else went well.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Please add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have trouble getting their Front panel audio to reach the MB? Mine isn't even close to reaching. Everything else went well.


Mine barely fit, would have been ok with AC97 but using the HD audio its plugged in with tension on the cable. However my motherboard is E-ATX so i can see it would not have reached in any other form factor

If you come in from one of the grommets on the right of the mobo you should be able to make it


----------



## gponcho

Hey all question to you all,

Anyone who has replaced the CM fans with there own (LED) fans, have you had any issues with the light on the LED fans flashing on low and medium but not on high settings using the built in fan controller on the case? I currently have Bitfenix Spectre Pro fan lights hooked up to the Cosmos 2 fan controller and for sum reason the lights of the Fans keep flashing on low and medium settings but not on High.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Please add me!
> 
> Did anyone else have trouble getting their Front panel audio to reach the MB? Mine isn't even close to reaching. Everything else went well.


Alright added!


----------



## Shogon

Ok got everything in, and my goodness my temps seem lower and a lot quieter, using 7 Enermax TB Silence fans, 2 CM R4s, and 1 LED Xigy fan+ the stock 200mm in front.


----------



## Wallgeye

Just picked my replacement case up from UPS! No apparent damage this time!









Now, where to start..........


----------



## Stizuner

Grats Walleye!

Nice rig Shogon, those fans are sexy as hell.


----------



## Operator2211

Well good news and bad news. Case came in on time... Withhhh broken/cracked plastics on the back fender thingee.! Damn CM! I hope we can work this out .


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *squigglyline*
> 
> For anyone interested, I did receive my replacement case directly from CM yesterday. Unfortunately, it's not 100% perfect as I would have expected however it's close enough so I'll plan on keeping it. I am impressed with how CM shipped it. My guess is online retailers who are providing free shipping are removing the extra cardboard packing in an attempt to save money. On that note, the blemish (as seen in the last picture) didn't come from shipping but from case assembly at the factory. I had similar problems with my previous case (in addition to breakage from shipping). That's a QC issue from wherever these cases are assembled. I hope to start this build sometime over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Email me your RMA number, i will get parts out: [email protected]*
Click to expand...

CM rep can you guys email me. [email protected]


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> CM rep can you guys email me. [email protected]


Sorry to hear your case is jacked. I would suggesting emailing them and not waiting for them to contact you.

[email protected]


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squigglyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> CM rep can you guys email me. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your case is jacked. I would suggesting emailing them and not waiting for them to contact you.
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks I did email them . No response yet but will let you guys know how customer service went as soon as they reply . Hopefully this can be resolved quickly .


----------



## protzman

wow Stizuner, i believe everyone just overlooked your most recent mod, it looks GREAT and adds alot to the the build


----------



## Bigm

I also am having problems now...my front panel audio isn't working. I emailed them but will they be able to mail me a new I/O panel or will I have to replace the case do you think?


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

*Email me at [email protected] i will take care of it. - CoolerMasterUSA*


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Email me at [email protected] i will take care of it. - CoolerMasterUSA*


All ready have, waiting on the email back.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Few updates... I changed the color on my mesh on the front/top and modified half of my memory heatsinks from black to green.


Very nice


----------



## Bigm

^Agreed, looks very nice. Personally I'm trying to catch MDPC when it's open so I can order some sleeving to do my first sleeve job on my PSU. Then I'm going to swap out my green fans for either purple or blue. Maybe do something similar to Stizuner with the hard drive cages. Shame I'm only gonna have this case for a few months though. When the SR-X is released I'm going to have to find a new case if it's HPTX like the SR-2. Probably gonna look at case labs.


----------



## Stizuner

Thanks guys.

Bigm, I believe this supports htpx, that is what the second set of mounting holes are for and the reason behind the far right set of grommets.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Bigm, I believe this supports htpx, that is what the second set of mounting holes are for and the reason behind the far right set of grommets.


I would check Newegg but I'm temp IP banned. Dropped my headset on the refresh key and they banned me for 24hrs for refreshing too many times Off to CM's site to look for the specs.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> I would check Newegg but I'm temp IP banned. Dropped my headset on the refresh key and they banned me for 24hrs for refreshing too many times Off to CM's site to look for the specs.


lmao


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Micro-ATX, ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB


I remember one of the reviewers on Newegg said they managed to fit an HTPX though, they even listed the standoff holes. If I get un-banned any time soon I will find them and post them here in case anyone else is looking for how to do it.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Email me at [email protected] i will take care of it. - CoolerMasterUSA*


Already sent an email . Waiting on reply


----------



## gponcho

Quote: Question for you. Did you hookup the fans to the Built in Controller or did you use something else?

Also are the Enermax TB fans LED or non LED?



> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Ok got everything in, and my goodness my temps seem lower and a lot quieter, using 7 Enermax TB Silence fans, 2 CM R4s, and 1 LED Xigy fan+ the stock 200mm in front.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> ^Agreed, looks very nice. Personally I'm trying to catch MDPC when it's open so I can order some sleeving to do my first sleeve job on my PSU. Then I'm going to swap out my green fans for either purple or blue. Maybe do something similar to Stizuner with the hard drive cages. Shame I'm only gonna have this case for a few months though. When the SR-X is released I'm going to have to find a new case if it's HPTX like the SR-2. Probably gonna look at case labs.


You know the Cosmos II supports HTPX. This was one of the last features we included, consequently it has not be well publicized or confirmed. Well here is the picture worth the words.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> You know the Cosmos II supports HTPX. This was one of the last features we included, consequently it has not be well publicized or confirmed. Well here is the picture worth the words.


OMG Thank You soooo sooo much. Saved me at least another thousand dollars. Repped and you gained a customer for life. Goodbye Corsair, helloooo Cooler Master!


----------



## precious

it can also handle two xspc rx240 rads in the lower hdd bays,both are push pull


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> it can also handle two xspc rx240 rads in the lower hdd bays,both are push pull


Very nice. *A plan begins to formulate*


----------



## elementaldragon

Not only supports it, but apparently also probably qualifies for the world's shortest piece of tubing ever used in a PC water cooling loop. haha.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Not only supports it, but apparently also probably qualifies for the world's shortest piece of tubing ever used in a PC water cooling loop. haha.


lol,probably right,maybe i can use one of those sli water block connectors.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> lol,probably right,maybe i can use one of those sli water block connectors.


Very very nicely done.


----------



## precious

thanks Stizuner,your rig came out great.between the 480 at the top,and the two 240's at the bottom,all in push/pull,and the 2 front fans and 1 rear fan,i have 19 fans already,i better get a heavy duty fan controller.


----------



## Operator2211

Hope this works . Well... There's the damage









The foam was also cracked from shipping lol dammit CM!


----------



## Bigm

^ Can't see em


----------



## precious

been there,done that.sorry to see another damaged case.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> been there,done that.sorry to see another damaged case.


OUCH!!!!









Only defect I've found mine so far is the front panel audio not working. Hoping they can send me a new panel rather make me send them the whole case like Corsair does.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> OUCH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only defect I've found mine so far is the front panel audio not working. Hoping they can send me a new panel rather make me send them the whole case like Corsair does.


Yup, you can actually request whatever parts you need for the case rather than swap the entire thing. You can just call them, they will email you a request part form and you fill it out.

I know cause I just did this for my top panel as well (for another issue though) and the rep I spoke let me fill out the form and called him back and he approved it right away. My part will be here by Thursday (I called them last week). So you shouldn't have anything to worry about!









@ Stizuner, your case looks amazing, you got some nasty modding/painting skills wish I could do that lol. I am just gonna put a Nzxt led strip around in the case to make it look like I did something lol.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> 
> been there,done that.sorry to see another damaged case.


Did you already get ur new one ? They still haven't responded to me .


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Yup, you can actually request whatever parts you need for the case rather than swap the entire thing. You can just call them, they will email you a request part form and you fill it out.
> I know cause I just did this for my top panel as well (for another issue though) and the rep I spoke let me fill out the form and called him back and he approved it right away. My part will be here by Thursday (I called them last week). So you shouldn't have anything to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Stizuner, your case looks amazing, you got some nasty modding/painting skills wish I could do that lol. I am just gonna put a Nzxt led strip around in the case to make it look like I did something lol.


Thank god, see my Dad doesn't approve of my hobby and he doesn't know that I spent money on yet another case so if he finds out I have it, it'll be a catastrophe. Buttttt if I can just get the panel I can write it off as one of my usual deliveries and everything will be A OK


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> Did you already get ur new one ? They still haven't responded to me .


yes,it took about 10 days total.


----------



## mav2000

It looks like that particular part seems to be an issue. Is the plastic to thin?


----------



## Bigm

The packaging is crap + UPS can be rough. CM was supposed to improve the packaging though from what we've heard. Luckily for me my case shipped from about an hour away and my UPS man and I are very friendly so he takes care of my stuff.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> It looks like that particular part seems to be an issue. Is the plastic to thin?


seems kind of brittle,but i think it was a packing problem,or a lack of packing in that area of the box.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> It looks like that particular part seems to be an issue. Is the plastic to thin?


It's basically free hanging and I you lay the case on the IO side it will snap.

I don't know if that helps


----------



## Bigm

So..does anyone know when MDPC will be open, I'd really like to order my sleeving. Also, anyone familiar with how much sleeving I'd need for a CM silent pro gold 1200w?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> It looks like that particular part seems to be an issue. Is the plastic to thin?




this guy might have the right idea,lol


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> this guy might have the right idea,lol


HAHA


----------



## Stizuner

lol @ precious - indeed he does.

It took 2 attempts to make it to me as well. The first one got busted so bad ups didnt even attempt to deliver it.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> lol @ precious - indeed he does.
> It took 2 attempts to make it to me as well. The first one got busted so bad ups didnt even attempt to deliver it.


Same here. ANGRY IT MAKES ME ANGRY!!!







But then I got mine finally and unwrapped it


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Same here. ANGRY IT MAKES ME ANGRY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mine finally and unwrapped it


I'm still a little on the fence. I may order a switch 810 just to check it out.

Then again i'm also trying to conjure up a unique m-itx project


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I'm still a little on the fence. I may order a switch 810 just to check it out.
> Then again i'm also trying to conjure up a unique m-itx project


I was on the fence but I myself forced to embrace it and I'm glad it did. Newegg wanted a 15% restocking fee which came out to about 56 dollars and then they said I needed to pay their "discounted" UPS shipping rate of 73 dollars. So I said lump it or love it.


----------



## Kahunah

i absolutely wish i had this case...i bought the haf x (new to building my own computers) know even knowing about this case. just over a month after i bought the haf x i found out about the existence of the cosmos 2, .once all my money was spent on components and stuff...go figure...


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i absolutely wish i had this case...i bought the haf x (new to building my own computers) know even knowing about this case. just over a month after i bought the haf x i found out about the existence of the cosmos 2, .once all my money was spent on components and stuff...go figure...


Well the only reason I even got this case in the first place was for the SSI board compatability. But now I'm looking at the SR-X and totally wasting 10k on a rig but as stated above, the case DOES support HTPX so I'm good to go. IMO this case is gonna last me seeing as Ivy-E is gonna be lga 2011 as well I think. Which means...no new board if I decide to waste even more money next year


----------



## Bigm

So do you guys think CM will be releasing a window for this bad boy? I really want to dress it up in a blue or purple but if they're gonna release a window then I'm gonna be stuck with red so it doesn't clash with my SR-X


----------



## Bigm

I might cheap out on the sleeving till I do my total overhaul and get Bitfenix extensions. They make one for practically every cable.


----------



## Bigm

Going to post up some pics tomorrow if I can get some cable management done and what not.


----------



## Bigm

OK now I'm debating sending my comsos II back again..I just found the most awesome thread. The dude is building his pc in a desk. I might have to do that.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> OK now I'm debating sending my comsos II back again..I just found the most awesome thread. The dude is building his pc in a desk. I might have to do that.


Lol, someone is having trouble making up their mind







....I think I know what you are talking about too.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Lol, someone is having trouble making up their mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I think I know what you are talking about too.


If Newegg would even just give me the damn shipping for free, I'd send it back. But 120 dollars...I mean c'mon

Edit: This is the desk build I was referring too


----------



## JassimH

Mine's coming in 2 weeks. International orders FTL! Screw you haf x which doesn't fit under my desk. Cosmos 2 ftw.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Well the only reason I even got this case in the first place was for the SSI board compatability. But now I'm looking at the SR-X and totally wasting 10k on a rig but as stated above, the case DOES support HTPX so I'm good to go. IMO this case is gonna last me seeing as Ivy-E is gonna be lga 2011 as well I think. Which means...no new board if I decide to waste even more money next year


Well, it does seem to support the SR-X, but with no cable management options at all, as all of them seem to be covered in that pic. I wonder if the Cosmos II has the high mobo standoffs or regular height ones.

If they have the high ones like the 840 ATCS, then the cables can still be managed as there is a lot of place under the mobo, but if they are the regular ones, then cabling is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Well, it does seem to support the SR-X, but with no cable management options at all, as all of them seem to be covered in that pic. I wonder if the Cosmos II has the high mobo standoffs or regular height ones.
> If they have the high ones like the 840 ATCS, then the cables can still be managed as there is a lot of place under the mobo, but if they are the regular ones, then cabling is going to be a nightmare.


I see what you mean, well I'm going to do a desk build so I don't even know what I'm going to do with my Cosmos II.

Edit: Ya know what....while $120 is a lot...$350 is even more for a case that's going to sit in the basement. I'm sending her back.


----------



## BigT

I have a Quick question about the Cosmos II built in fan controller Specs. I looked in the manual and it is confuseing how it is worded. It says " Max current of fan power 1A' is this per fan, or per channel? sorry for the stupid question. I just want to make sure i dont kill my fan controller.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> 480 Rad installed


I take it you sacrifice the CM fan controller to go 4x120?
Also, you replaced the red fans with Scythe, yes?

I have this case - bought it a couple days ago from Microcenter - but I'm still considering returning it as I'm not liking all the plastic. Still I want to plan a 360 top 240 bottom loop before I give up. The 480 top looks sweet.

I see some folks have push-pull on 2 of the 360 spots. I guess reports that it's too tight in their for a radiator and push-pull only apply to one location?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> I take it you sacrifice the CM fan controller to go 4x120?
> Also, you replaced the red fans with Scythe, yes?
> I have this case - bought it a couple days ago from Microcenter - but I'm still considering returning it as I'm not liking all the plastic. Still I want to plan a 360 top 240 bottom loop before I give up. The 480 top looks sweet.
> I see some folks have push-pull on 2 of the 360 spots. I guess reports that it's too tight in their for a radiator and push-pull only apply to one location?
> Thanks for the feedback.


That comes down to the motherboard used. I used the g1 assassin and it has a large heatsink on the that section which blocks the use of a normal 25mm fan. I could however use a kaze slim or maybe mod a fan to work. I just havent decided what im going to do in that area.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> I take it you sacrifice the CM fan controller to go 4x120?
> Also, you replaced the red fans with Scythe, yes?
> I have this case - bought it a couple days ago from Microcenter - but I'm still considering returning it as I'm not liking all the plastic. Still I want to plan a 360 top 240 bottom loop before I give up. The 480 top looks sweet.
> I see some folks have push-pull on 2 of the 360 spots. I guess reports that it's too tight in their for a radiator and push-pull only apply to one location?
> Thanks for the feedback.


lol, he did more than sacrifice the fan controller, try the whole aesthetic of the case


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> it can also handle two xspc rx240 rads in the lower hdd bays,both are push pull


The more I look at this the more I like it.

You should def be able to use an SLI bridge for this, how are you mounting them or are they just sitting there?

Was the brace for the swinging fan arm difficult to remove? I wouldn't mind pulling that out.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> lol, he did more than sacrifice the fan controller, try the whole aesthetic of the case


its kind of insulting to say that,mom always said,if you have nothing nice to say,then shut your big yap.here is a link with a completed 480 rad installed in the top of the case.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=53068


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> The more I look at this the more I like it.
> You should def be able to use an SLI bridge for this, how are you mounting them or are they just sitting there?
> Was the brace for the swinging fan arm difficult to remove? I wouldn't mind pulling that out.


if you look at the bottom lip of the case,you can see 2 mounting screws going thru the lip,into the fan and into the rad mount.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> The more I look at this the more I like it.
> You should def be able to use an SLI bridge for this, how are you mounting them or are they just sitting there?
> Was the brace for the swinging fan arm difficult to remove? I wouldn't mind pulling that out.


the brace was simple to remove,just drill out the rivets,i removed all 3,but will relocate them when I'm finished with the lower rads.


----------



## TaterPC

I would like to be added to the club please.

This case is replaceing my Antec 1200 its looks so small dosent it?


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> here is a link with a completed 480 rad installed in the top of the case.
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=53068


Wow.
That is some amazing work.

!! You even preserved the fan controller.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Wow.
> That is some amazing work.
> !! You even preserved the fan controller.


wish it was my build,but its not.i used it as a guide for my build.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Wow.
> That is some amazing work.
> !! You even preserved the fan controller.




my version of the quad mount with white fans


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> it can also handle two xspc rx240 rads in the lower hdd bays,both are push pull


Was planning on a 360+240 RAD but I may just go with 2 RX240s since I have 1 in my closet currently. How many of those slim fans did you have to use? I can imagine sticking 8 full sized 120mm fans to be kind of difficult.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> my version of the quad mount with white fans


I think I have to do this...


----------



## Crest

I bought a 120 TB silence and a 140 TB silence. Going to see how they compare to the stock fans in pressure, noise and flow. If they do well. I might get a whole set and eventually will want to move to a triple 140 in the top or a quad 120 since I'll probably just go with an aftermarket fan controller.

The 480 rads you guys are showing off look lovely. Are you only going pull? Are the rads full thickness?


----------



## Bigm

So now it looks like I'm not returning my Cosmos II...my mom threw out the box and Newegg says I need the box to return it.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> I think I have to do this...


just keep in mind it will limit your upper front optical drive bay


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Was planning on a 360+240 RAD but I may just go with 2 RX240s since I have 1 in my closet currently. How many of those slim fans did you have to use? I can imagine sticking 8 full sized 120mm fans to be kind of difficult.


i used four,two on each side.


----------



## elementaldragon

bigm: could be for the best. I thought about returning mine, too.... but spending a third of the price of the case to return the case just doesn't seem worth it. Hell, if it were possible, it would be significantly cheaper for me to drive to their NJ warehouse and drop it off.... but their only RMA department is in CA.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I bought a 120 TB silence and a 140 TB silence. Going to see how they compare to the stock fans in pressure, noise and flow. If they do well. I might get a whole set and eventually will want to move to a triple 140 in the top or a quad 120 since I'll probably just go with an aftermarket fan controller.
> The 480 rads you guys are showing off look lovely. Are you only going pull? Are the rads full thickness?


I'm using a low profile rad,here is a link to the one i installed.going to try push pull,with thin fans doing the pushing.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14329/ex-rad-317/XSPC_EX480_Quad_120mm


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> bigm: could be for the best. I thought about returning mine, too.... but spending a third of the price of the case to return the case just doesn't seem worth it. Hell, if it were possible, it would be significantly cheaper for me to drive to their NJ warehouse and drop it off.... but their only RMA department is in CA.


Yeah. Idk. Might just go to UPS and get a box and then send it to em anyway.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Yeah. Idk. Might just go to UPS and get a box and then send it to em anyway.


don't want to be a downer,but most company's only take returns in original manufacturer's box.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> don't want to be a downer,but most company's only take returns in original manufacturer's box.





























































Darn your right, just read the terms and it said I need the box. ****


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*


seems to me this case is doing everything it can to stay with you,maybe its fate ?


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> seems to me this case is doing everything it can to stay with you,maybe its fate ?


Yeah well I'm just going to send it to them anyway...if they don't take it then oh well but it's worth a shot.

Edit: Literally just got an email from customer service that said it _should_ be fine....helpful I guess...


----------



## elementaldragon

that's quite the gamble though, too. They don't take it back, and that $350 case just cost you $420....


----------



## MetalCase

When you guys is done building your Cosmos II system then please post alot of pictures


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Jobeo

wow, newegg recently added a $19.99 Shipping charge to this case...

thankfully i ordered before they pulled that fast one...


----------



## sighnbox

Hi there just got my CM Cosmos 1100 S I managed to get a side widow panel for it saves lot messing around OK I want it black inside what do people recomend Poweder Coating or spray paint ? All so what if any extra holes in the back plate should would I need to cut to make it all neat when put together ?

MY Asus Z68 Deluxe or Pro
Or Aus P9 Deluxe


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> just keep in mind it will limit your upper front optical drive bay


I can live with that as I only have 2 optical drives.


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> wow, newegg recently added a $19.99 Shipping charge to this case...
> thankfully i ordered before they pulled that fast one...


They have actually done that off and on. Initially they had that shipping charge and then offered free shipping.


----------



## squigglyline

So, can someone who installed an H100 and switched to low profile fans on the cooler tell me if it seems to work well? Since the fit will be tight with my P9X79 board, I'm thinking of changing the stock fans on the H100 to these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139 . I am also thinking about changing out the stock case fans to something very quiet. I want to make sure they'll work with the stock controller tho. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crest

Aren't those scythe's pretty loud? Or are you planning on undervolting.

Given the thickness I don't know how much pressure they could produce for the radiator.


----------



## tkbalt

Just joined - have had this case a couple of weeks. Always been a Cooler Master fan - could not pass this one up. From reviews, guess I was lucky, as my case arrived undamaged. I have changed out the fans to Scythe "quiet" fans, added s seasonic 1000 PS, (2) Muskin Chronos Deluxe SSD's (planning on Raid0), I am waiting on an Asus Maximus IV Z68 Board, a 2700K, and 16g (4x4) Mushkin memory to be delivered from Newegg today.

Anybody yet developed a guide on managing all of the fan header wires? First build I have been nervous about due to the rats nest of wires.


----------



## Mize

This review: http://www.overclockers.com/coolermaster-cosmos-ii-ultra-tower-case-review
explains why the fans click at low and medium speed...are there fans that are less susceptible to this clicking that would work well with radiators?


----------



## Crest

In that case, I'll just go with a dual bay controller.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> In that case, I'll just go with a dual bay controller.


I'd hate to have to do that


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkbalt*
> 
> Just joined - have had this case a couple of weeks. Always been a Cooler Master fan - could not pass this one up. From reviews, guess I was lucky, as my case arrived undamaged. I have changed out the fans to Scythe "quiet" fans, added s seasonic 1000 PS, (2) Muskin Chronos Deluxe SSD's (planning on Raid0), I am waiting on an Asus Maximus IV Z68 Board, a 2700K, and 16g (4x4) Mushkin memory to be delivered from Newegg today.
> Anybody yet developed a guide on managing all of the fan header wires? First build I have been nervous about due to the rats nest of wires.


Well... i highly recommend use of the ladder straps they provide that you can stick to the back of the motherboard tray and side of the 5.25" bays. I actually ran the LED and fan wire for the front fan right down along the front edge, so it's out of the way of everything else. Seeing as that was the only fan i use with LED's, let alone an LED power wire, i just used one of those ladder straps to secure them up onto the side of the 5.25" bays, neatly bundled up. Aside from that... it seems to be trial and error. Also squeaked the fan wires for the top 3 fans right along the upper lip, basically almost hidden in the groove at the top between the motherboard tray and where the side panel closes against.

Don't have any pictures of that right now... but i'll get one for you tonight if you don't mind. It's not the GREATEST wiring job.... but i think it's better than some that i've seen... especially some wire management jobs i've seen in other cases where people called it "wire management", but behind the tray it looked like spider man had an accident.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> I might cheap out on the sleeving till I do my total overhaul and get Bitfenix extensions. They make one for practically every cable.


I have to say, i'm pleased with BitFenix's extensions. Took some pictures of my wiring after hooking those up, but haven't gotten around to uploading them to photobucket yet. Will do that tonight after work and post them here. My favorite thing about them is that most of them don't seem to use any sort of heatshrink, which kinda confuses me as to how exactly everything stays in place, but i think it adds both a nice visual flair, and also enhanced flexibility, since heatshrink doesn't really bend very well.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Well... i highly recommend use of the ladder straps they provide that you can stick to the back of the motherboard tray and side of the 5.25" bays. I actually ran the LED and fan wire for the front fan right down along the front edge, so it's out of the way of everything else. Seeing as that was the only fan i use with LED's, let alone an LED power wire, i just used one of those ladder straps to secure them up onto the side of the 5.25" bays, neatly bundled up. Aside from that... it seems to be trial and error. Also squeaked the fan wires for the top 3 fans right along the upper lip, basically almost hidden in the groove at the top between the motherboard tray and where the side panel closes against.
> Don't have any pictures of that right now... but i'll get one for you tonight if you don't mind. It's not the GREATEST wiring job.... but i think it's better than some that i've seen... especially some wire management jobs i've seen in other cases where people called it "wire management", but behind the tray it looked like spider man had an accident.
> I have to say, i'm pleased with BitFenix's extensions. Took some pictures of my wiring after hooking those up, but haven't gotten around to uploading them to photobucket yet. Will do that tonight after work and post them here. My favorite thing about them is that most of them don't seem to use any sort of heatshrink, which kinda confuses me as to how exactly everything stays in place, but i think it adds both a nice visual flair, and also enhanced flexibility, since heatshrink doesn't really bend very well.


I just learned the technique for no heatshrink and plan to try it on my next build.

Basically they melt the ends of the sleeve around the molex connector pin. So simple yet brilliant. I don't know for sure if that's what they do but that the technique for paracord.

Coolermaster completely overdid the fan controller imo.. The best way to deal with that rats nest is disassemble the fan controller, slice the glue gun and disconnect those wires. Unless your a ricer your not going to use 10 LED cables.. especially ones that have a proprietary tip no one seems to be able to find adapters for.


----------



## Anth0789

If you want to be added to the list I need proof pics etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> If you want to be added to the list I need proof pics etc.
> 
> Thank you!


Will this work? Too lazy to get my good camera


----------



## Stizuner

How do you get used to the bezels in your face?

I TRIED!!!!


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> How do you get used to the bezels in your face?
> I TRIED!!!!


For regular windows stuff they suck (I often pull the center one forward and rotate it and use just that monitor), but for gaming they don't bother me at all. In fact playing Civ V or Deus Ex HR, etc. in that config at 3850x1920 (3850 for bezel compensation) is downright amazing.


----------



## TaterPC

Here's a few pics of my build.

So eveything in the Antec 1200 is going into the Cosmos II plus another Evga GTX 570 for SLI


New XSPC dual bay res



Test fitting the motherboard and XSPC EX360 rad



Second rad is a Black ice II 240. I had to use some extention fittings to make it work.



EK clear top installed.



All together and filling the system.

Lights out.


Ram installed and both 570s in.



Heres a couple of front shots.



Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Crest

How much was all your watercooling equipment?


----------



## Mize

Looks great TaterPC. I was planning on a Black Ice Slim 360 up top and a Black Ice thick 240 down below. Looks like you needed the extensions simply because of where the tubing comes through.
A couple questions...
What fans are you using? Can you push on the 360 at all?
Do your fans "click" from the CM fan controller as others have mentioned?

Finally...when do the GPU blocks arrive?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaterPC*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my build.
> So eveything in the Antec 1200 is going into the Cosmos II plus another Evga GTX 570 for SLI
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think.


I likes.. nice work.

Its just fate im sure but i like how the blue light on your res pokes out in that dip on the bay cover. Which is cool because i was a little annoyed with that bay cover showing a bit of my goodies behind it. Nice touch!

Also not sure if you plan to keep the mobo power connector infront of the tubing but if your not sleeving it i would put it behind.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> For regular windows stuff they suck (I often pull the center one forward and rotate it and use just that monitor), but for gaming they don't bother me at all. In fact playing Civ V or Deus Ex HR, etc. in that config at 3850x1920 (3850 for bezel compensation) is downright amazing.


I have 3 24" dell ips displays which i used for a long time in landscape.. loved it but the game i was primarily playing had issues so i switched to a 30" apple cinema.

Keep going back and forth in my head as to which i like the most... the best choice would be 3 apple cinemas but no way i can afford that!


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I have 3 24" dell ips displays which i used for a long time in landscape.. loved it but the game i was primarily playing had issues so i switched to a 30" apple cinema.
> Keep going back and forth in my head as to which i like the most... the best choice would be 3 apple cinemas but no way i can afford that!


30" in the middle and 2x24 on the sides


----------



## precious

BLUE CYLON !!!! I love it !!


----------



## TaterPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> How much was all your watercooling equipment?


Never really added it all up but if I had to say....$450.00


----------



## TaterPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Looks great TaterPC. I was planning on a Black Ice Slim 360 up top and a Black Ice thick 240 down below. Looks like you needed the extensions simply because of where the tubing comes through.
> A couple questions...
> What fans are you using? Can you push on the 360 at all?
> Do your fans "click" from the CM fan controller as others have mentioned?
> Finally...when do the GPU blocks arrive?


1) I'm using all cooler master fans like the one that came in the top of the case. Just being cheap for now until I figure what fans I really want.
2) The fans do click at low speeds. I tried using led yateloons but they flashed at low speeds.
3) I'm not sure if I'm getting waterblocks for the gpus I keep thinking about upgrading in the future.


----------



## TaterPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I likes.. nice work.
> Its just fate im sure but i like how the blue light on your res pokes out in that dip on the bay cover. Which is cool because i was a little annoyed with that bay cover showing a bit of my goodies behind it. Nice touch!
> Also not sure if you plan to keep the mobo power connector infront of the tubing but if your not sleeving it i would put it behind.


The power connector your talking about is behind the tubing now. It was in front so I could turn on the power supply to fill the system.


----------



## Stizuner

Mize, i'm not sure you can effectively scale the 3 displays into eyefinity. The apple display is 1540x1600 and the dells are 1920x1080

Tonight i think i'll switch back to eyefinity and give that another go this evening.


----------



## Bigm

I had Eyefinity for about a day...the bezel's made me send back my monitors. Then again, they were some huge bezeled HP monitors as opposed to some sexy Dells that I'm probably going to pickup once I get the money.


----------



## protzman

@ Cosmos 2 Coolermaster Guy, any idea when the cosmos2 will be back in the cm store?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaterPC*
> 
> 1) I'm using all cooler master fans like the one that came in the top of the case. Just being cheap for now until I figure what fans I really want.
> 2) The fans do click at low speeds. I tried using led yateloons but they flashed at low speeds.
> 3) I'm not sure if I'm getting waterblocks for the gpus I keep thinking about upgrading in the future.


I originally bought a set of Cougar fans. Really really high quality, but very loud on 12v and pushed next to nothing on 6v. Like barely felt anything. I have some TB Silence fans in the mail. Should be here today and I'll compare them.

I'm considering just getting an external BluRay drive and going with a dual bay fan controller or something. Then running a 480 in the top. If some 580 lightning blocks were cheaper I'd go full on watecooling with the 480 cooling the 580's and the 240 cooling my CPU.

The integrated controller is convenient but the ticking is really offputting.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> The integrated controller is convenient but the ticking is really offputting.


This is a bit maddening actually. Instead of the CM controller or a 2-bay controller (which I don't want to use because I want to do a 480 radiator), I may just find some quiet fans and hardwire to 12v. Sigh.


----------



## Bigm

God Newegg charges a restocking fee for EVERYTHING....I have a defective 7970 and they are charging me restocking because I want a refund.


----------



## Jobeo

Is anyone using a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter to put SSD's in the two hotswap bays? I am trying with my Icy Dock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994083

And the front little door won't close all the way


----------



## Crest

My TB silence fans came. I got the fixed speed models. I got a 120mm and a 140mm. They are damn quiet. Move plenty of air in my opinion and can't be heard unless I turn them next to me.

My confusion is why they even make 140's. The 120's have more pressure, arguably the same CFM, higher RPM, and are quieter both in the specs and also in my testing. I guess I might as well just put my current 140 in the back, put triple 120's in the top, two 120's on the door, and two 120's on the HD's. And these run 12v all the time at 11dBA and like I said with them next to my feet I would plug them in and then unplug them and I can't really tell when they are on or off. The sound they make is incredibly smooth and I only hear any motor tick when my ear is literally touching the blades. Very happy so far.

Also performance-pcs.com auto sleeves the cables for me.


----------



## BigT

What is it about the built in fan controller that can make fans "tick" and it is wierd the fan controller does not make the stock front 200 tick and it does not amke the stock 120 HDD fans tick. does it depend on the fan?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> What is it about the built in fan controller that can make fans "tick" and it is wierd the fan controller does not make the stock front 200 tick and it does not amke the stock 120 HDD fans tick. does it depend on the fan?


Someone posted a review where it talked about how it's due to the way it drops the voltage. Something like it sort of a really rough PWM at 14hz.


----------



## Stizuner

No issues at all with gentle typhoon ap-15's... lowest setting they just do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> God Newegg charges a restocking fee for EVERYTHING....I have a defective 7970 and they are charging me restocking because I want a refund.


Got restocking waived and UPS label for free, Newegg is inching their way back onto my good list.


----------



## BigT

Ya it is wierd. It must Partly depend on the fan. Since the stock 120s work fine with no ticking I ordered more of them from newegg they have a 4 pack!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052

I know alot of peopel diss these fans but they are actually not bad. They come in all kinds of coolermaster cases. And they are very quiet, push a good amount of air, and have decent static pressure. And they dont tick!!!!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Someone posted a review where it talked about how it's due to the way it drops the voltage. Something like it sort of a really rough PWM at 14hz.


Here is the link to the review

http://www.overclockers.com/coolermaster-cosmos-ii-ultra-tower-case-review

However he is the part about the clicking noise

*The Fan Controller*

The fan controller's buttons are built into the same panel as the power and reset buttons, and the whole operation is covered by a sliding door on the top of the case.






Button panel with the cover in place.





Power / Reset / Fan controller buttons uncovered.



As you can see, you get a nice big square power button, one button for each fan channel, one button to control the LEDs and lastly a reset button. Each of the fan control buttons and the LED button have LEDs next to them, the LED control button lights the LED blue when the LEDs it controls are turned on and turns the LED off when the controlled LEDs are off. The fan control LEDs are snazzier: the fan controller has three speeds and the LEDs change color to indicate those speeds. Low is blue, high is red and medium is purple (both the red and the blue LEDs lit, depending on how your eyes and brain are wired it may look purple or it may look like red and blue next to each other). My camera believes the purple to be white, or at least that's how it appears in the pictures!



Power / Reset / Fan controller panel in the dark. The two middle lights are Power (right) and HDD (left).

Being the sort of person I am I decided to pull the fan controller out and see how it was made and what flavor of controller it uses.






Fan controller output plugs. There is also a Molex plug for power and a bunch of two pin plugs for LEDs. The wires are color coded by output channel.





View of the fan controller before it is removed from the case.





The front of the fan controller PCB





The back of the fan controller PCB.



The rectangular chip is the brains of the operation, unfortunately it has absolutely no markings, so I have no idea what sort of brain it is. The control setup is quite interesting in that it is neither straight PWM nor a buck controller type voltage regulator (note the lack of inductors; no inductor, no buck regulator). In the interest of figuring out what method it does use I hooked my oscilloscope up to the output with a fan hooked up as a load, the following picture is a graph of the voltage delivered to the fan, each line vertically is two volts and each line horizontally is 10 milliseconds.



Fan controller output scope shot, fan speed set to medium.

For starters we see that this is pulsing the voltage at a very low frequency, around 14 Hz or so. Beyond that it looks like the control chip feeds some voltage to a transistor that fills a capacitor and that capacitor in turn feeds voltage and current to a second transistor that controls the fan itself, as the capacitor drains out the second transistor lets less current/voltage through and the fan doesn't get as much. It's a rather interesting method and much cheaper to design and build than a buck regulator, while still capable of delivering the full 12 V when set to full, unlike a linear regulator setup.

The only real issue with this setup is that some fans will make a noise every time the voltage pulses. When set to full speed the controller doesn't pulse the output voltage, so of course the noise goes away entirely. Both medium and low speeds require the voltage to be pulsed and hence can cause fans to make noise. Of the included fans only the rear fan makes noise; the top fan, the front fan and the two lower HDD bay fans make no noise on medium or low speed settings beyond airflow noise.

Other than that noise from the rear fans, all the fans are very quiet on low, and still quite quiet on medium. On high they ramp up and make more noise, but nothing offensive and no mechanical noises. Unfortunately one of the two SMD chips that are paired up for each channel is marked only with A79T, which I cannot find any data on at all. The other chip's markings decode to a fairly standard NPN transistor with 0.2 A maximum capacity. Because I don't know what the other chip is exactly, the above description of the fan controller is my best guess, rather than known fact.

The fan controller is rated for a maximum of one Amp per channel, not one Amp per connector! Each channel has at least two connectors, and one of them has three connectors. Be sure to add up the power draw of the fans on each channel to avoid letting the magic smoke out of one or more parts of the fan controller; unlike the controller that comes with the Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1300w PSU there does not appear to be any over-current-protection on this controller.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Someone posted a review where it talked about how it's due to the way it drops the voltage. Something like it sort of a really rough PWM at 14hz.


It's a page or three back...o-scope trace and all. Not really PWM as the pulse width doesn't change, just the voltage drop from Vpeak. I don't know why some fans do and others don't...bearing slop maybe?

Edit: lol, beat me to it.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I spent a lot of time before deciding on my htpc case.
Here are some good links.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/section12.html

You will learn way more about fans then you thought possible..








http://www.silentpcreview.com/Anatomy_of_the_Silent_Fan


----------



## TaterPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Ya it is wierd. It must Partly depend on the fan. Since the stock 120s work fine with no ticking I ordered more of them from newegg they have a 4 pack!
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052
> I know alot of peopel diss these fans but they are actually not bad. They come in all kinds of coolermaster cases. And they are very quiet, push a good amount of air, and have decent static pressure. And they dont tick!!!!


I ordered those fans and they do tick on my cosmos ii.


----------



## BigT

Thanks for that post! +REP! That is all we needed to know. and that confirms thats the stock 120s work with no noise. and same with the front. so the COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP is fine and Stizuner said the gentle typhoon ap-15's work just fine. we should add to the first opening post with all the names, a list of fans that do not tick with this fan controller to help people plan their build. Anyone else think that is a good idea?? or at the very least if you ahve fans that you know do not tick or make noise with the fan controller post and let us know.


----------



## Bigm

My CM 2000 RPM green led fans don't tick but they've got an annoying flash at lower speeds.


----------



## gponcho

I talked to the Cooler Master rep and apparently they will be releasing new fans that are suppose to work with the Cosmos 2 fan controller. No ETA as of yet


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I talked to the Cooler Master rep and apparently they will be releasing new fans that are suppose to work with the Cosmos 2 fan controller. No ETA as of yet


Nice! Repped


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I talked to the Cooler Master rep and apparently they will be releasing new fans that are suppose to work with the Cosmos 2 fan controller. No ETA as of yet


That's good news!


----------



## BigT

Awsome that sounds good! I cant wait to see what those fans are like.

anyway I have a COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP. they have the lable A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 just like the stock fan and the:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052

These are the same as the stock fans but with out black wires. It makes a small tick on the lowest speed but I have to place my ear within 1cm to hear it, and at med speed there is no tic, and at full speed there is no tick of course because there is no pulseing. on low speed i cannot hear the tick when standing infront of the computer with a silent room.


----------



## Crest

The fan mounts on the door seem to be pointless unless you have just an assload of pressure behind it. Even my original cougars which had 2.2 mm H20 at 12v could barely move anything through it. I'm tempted to remove the fan filtering with a knife.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Thanks for that post! +REP! That is all we needed to know. and that confirms thats the stock 120s work with no noise. and same with the front. so the COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP is fine and Stizuner said the gentle typhoon ap-15's work just fine. we should add to the first opening post with all the names, a list of fans that do not tick with this fan controller to help people plan their build. Anyone else think that is a good idea?? or at the very least if you ahve fans that you know do not tick or make noise with the fan controller post and let us know.


Hi guys, we are looking into the Cosmos II fan controller to ensure it works correctly. Many 3-pin fans from other companies are designed to work at a fixed speed. Sometimes when powered by a controller like our Cosmos II, their bearings and motors can't handle the different speed operation. Usually the bearing or motor may make a mechanical noise as you describe. Our Cooler Master fans should work with our controller, in fact we used some Excaliburs, sickleflow (R4), and they work to mechanical satisfaction. As a short term solution, our CM store will be ordering the spare factory spec fans that are working fine on every Cosmos II sold today to be available for part replacement or upgrade sale.

Here is where the community could help us. Since can't afford to buy every competitor fan, and we cannot guarantee their products are designed to work with ours, building a list of compatible fans will be a great service. In the mean time, we are always working on improving our products to keep our users happy. Furthermore, if you have any other issues, you can contact our CM customer service and they will love to hear from you.


----------



## patrickrussell

Some solid looking builds in the cosmos 2. Sad to see that the packaging hasn't really changed but I do like that they are sending out single parts rather than shipping the entire case.

I just finished my build over the weekend. While it isn't a cosmos 2 I still stuck with the cooler master family and ended up in a HAF-X. Unbelievable difference from my old ANTEC 900.

Here's my build log if anyone is interested

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210342/cerberus-3960x-rampage-iv-extreme-triple-monitor-build-log

Even though I didn't end up with the cosmos thank you cooler master for making these great cases!


----------



## Bigm

Just ordered some blue paracord to do my first sleeve job. Pics when it's done.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi guys, we are looking into the Cosmos II fan controller to ensure it works correctly. Many 3-pin fans from other companies are designed to work at a fixed speed. Sometimes when powered by a controller like our Cosmos II, their bearings and motors can't handle the different speed operation. Usually the bearing or motor may make a mechanical noise as you describe. Our Cooler Master fans should work with our controller, in fact we used some Excaliburs, sickleflow (R4), and they work to mechanical satisfaction. As a short term solution, our CM store will be ordering the spare factory spec fans that are working fine on every Cosmos II sold today to be available for part replacement or upgrade sale.
> Here is where the community could help us. Since can't afford to buy every competitor fan, and we cannot guarantee their products are designed to work with ours, building a list of compatible fans will be a great service. In the mean time, we are always working on improving our products to keep our users happy. Furthermore, if you have any other issues, you can contact our CM customer service and they will love to hear from you.


Glad you're here. The thing is this control scheme is totally non-standard. It's basically Pulse-Frequency Modulation...your controller essentially "bumps" the fans at 12v at 2 different frequencies for low and medium (constant 12v for high). To have a fully silent fan is going to require bearings with no play in them and a motor that doesn't acoustically emit upon energizing. That's going to be a pretty small list of fans since neither is a major target for fan designers - energize-on emission usually doesn't matter because it's just at start-up and tight bearings actually can cause *more* noises than bearings with more "float" in them.

Either way, I do think you're right - we need to create stickies with lists of "fans that tick" and "fans that don't tick" for this case so that buyer's remorse is mitigated.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

After some more reading the noise seems likely to be related to commutator switching noise in the fans themselves.Perhaps certain commutator designs are incompatible with the frequency of the PWM from the CM controller.

See here.

Commutator Switching Frequency Noise is described by JMC...

"The stator motion is a square wave that is switched on and off before and after the peak torque position. This motion causes a small amount of undulation in motor torque, producing an audible noise caused by the lower frequency commutation operation. Each small torque causes a minute contracting of the entire fan structure and results in an audible clicking noise while the fan is operating."

This noise is most often heard as a rapid clicking or buzzing. JMC's solution to commutator switching noise is to put the frequency up to 25KHz, where it is inaudible to human beings. This is the main feature of their PWM fans.

PWM speed control and commutator switching and work in very similar ways, and they cause similar noise. Pulse-width modulation (PWM) circuits in fan speed controllers were first marketed to PC enthusiasts a few years ago. PWM switches the power to the fan on and off rapidly, which results in a series of pulses. When the frequency of these pulses is fast enough, the fan spins steadily because of its momentum. There are a number of advantages of PWM over linear voltage control, especially for higher power fans. However, the downside is a potential increase in clicking noise, very similar to commutator switching noise.

Only one fan manufacturer seems to mention commutator switching design at all. I am not certain as to the frequency they use for commutator switching.

Noctua, they are expensive(I have several already)but you get what you pay for









See here.
Next to aerodynamic noise and bearing related noises, the so called "commutation noise" or "switching noise" can play a major role in the noise emission of axial fans with brushless DC motors. At each transition from one stator coil to another, the rotor receives a sudden torque pulse when the next coil switches on. Each of these torque pulses causes a minute deformation of the whole fan structure. Depending on rpm, torque and the material of the fan, this can result in noticeable noises.

Noctua's Smooth Commutation Drive system provides more continuous switching in order to achieve a smoother transition between the stator coils and thereby significantly contributes to the fan's overall quietness. The second generation of this technology (SCD2) further improves running smoothness and reduces minute noises in close proximity to the motor.


----------



## Phaelynar

I have all noctua fans except for two (being swapped tonight) and i get zero clicking noise even with the fans on high. I know they're expensive and literally look like crap, but they work. I can take a video of how loud they are on high, but you wont hear much. My monitor is louder.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I have all noctua fans except for two (being swapped tonight) and i get zero clicking noise even with the fans on high. I know they're expensive and literally look like crap, but they work. I can take a video of how loud they are on high, but you wont hear much. My monitor is louder.


Your monitor is louder,, that is too funny.
The clicking noise is only evident on the lower settings if at all.
I doubt that the noctua will have this noise.
What is wrong with your monitor?

This may be out of date, but seems like a huge fan review.
Lots of work went into this.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/325062-10-cooling-roundup-2012


----------



## gponcho

Very nice!

Dam like looking into a mirror, I have the same WC stuff as you. I have 2 EVGA 570HD and I have purchased the white tubing and already have the XSPC EX360 low profile rad and Water Block still looking at what Res I want to go with.

I have a few questions:

1. How did you mount your 360 rad at the top did you have to bend the clips at the front to fit the Rad?

2. What size tubing are you using

3. I assume your are using compression fittings correct.

4. I purchased the Swiftech MCP 655 pump however not sure why you have the EK clear top for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaterPC*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my build.
> So eveything in the Antec 1200 is going into the Cosmos II plus another Evga GTX 570 for SLI
> 
> New XSPC dual bay res
> 
> 
> Test fitting the motherboard and XSPC EX360 rad
> 
> 
> Second rad is a Black ice II 240. I had to use some extention fittings to make it work.
> 
> 
> EK clear top installed.
> 
> 
> All together and filling the system.
> 
> Lights out.
> 
> Ram installed and both 570s in.
> 
> 
> Heres a couple of front shots.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Mize

Regarding fan tick...I gave this a bit of thought and I think it's easy for CM to fix in future controllers.
The tick is caused by the steep rise in the leading edge of the pulse. I don't know their circuit, but, if it were me, I'd have an mixed-mode ASIC and an oscillator...putting a simple RC low-pass filter on the output of the pulser would smooth the leading edge and should prevent a sudden bump/tick.

Just a thought for CM.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Just ordered 6 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's to go with the 2 used ones I already have has anyone tried putting these fans on the side doors for GPU cooling? I would love to get maximum GPU cooling out of these fans as my cpu temps really aren't affected much by the top fans.


----------



## gponcho

Hey Precious can I ask the following:

1. What fans are you using they look sweet

2. How did you mount the 4th fan (closest to front) and still be able to fit the pannel. did you remove the built in control panel?

3. would love to see your rig in pictures up close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> 480 Rad installed


----------



## Stizuner

gponcho: That is someone else's rig from a different forum. But the below quotes show how Precious was able to create the space for the 4th fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> power/reset switch and power/hdd led's installed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> factory controller removed


----------



## protzman

y u ignore me cm rep?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hey Precious can I ask the following:
> 
> 1. What fans are you using they look sweet
> 2. How did you mount the 4th fan (closest to front) and still be able to fit the pannel. did you remove the built in control panel?
> 3. would love to see your rig in pictures up close


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038235857

you don't have to remove the factory controller to fit a 480 rad.i did because of all the issues with fan clicking and led wiring not matching up with fans.that pic was of a rig i used to guide my build with.check out the link i included,you can see he still has factory fan controller installed.


----------



## precious




----------



## Mize

No offense intended but:

Fugly:










Beauty:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> No offense intended but:
> Fugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty:


i know,lol,not finished yet.that's version 1.0.


----------



## TaterPC

Thanks gponcho.

1) I mounted the fans on the outside and the rad inside and yes I had to bend the clips up to fit it.
2) I'm using 1/2 in inner diameter 3/4 outter primochill tubing
3) All Koolance compression fittings except the bottom rad is barbs only because you can't see them and I already had them.
4) I got the EK top so I could use compression fittings and I like the look of the blue light.


----------



## elementaldragon

gponcho: By the looks of the fans in that pic, judging by the color scheme, i'm thinking they're probably Xigmatek fans.


----------



## BigT

So are we going to try and make a list of "Fans That Tick" and "Fans That Dont Tick". if so are we going to compile this list at the begining of the thread?


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> So are we going to try and make a list of "Fans That Tick" and "Fans That Dont Tick". if so are we going to compile this list at the begining of the thread?


i haven't started my build but I have a spare PSU I could jumper and a few fans I can test tonight...


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> i haven't started my build but I have a spare PSU I could jumper and a few fans I can test tonight...


Put down Gentle Typhoon AP-15 as 'dont tick'

I have some thermaltake, NZXT, Coolermaster 120's i can test tonight.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i know,lol,not finished yet.that's version 1.0.


oooo super sweet burn!


----------



## precious

version 1.1


----------



## precious




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


Oh that's nice keep us updated!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

This looks like an amazing leap forward for fan design.Might have to try a couple in the door.
I can get them locally for only 20 bucks each.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjL6KdV2ag8


----------



## mpetroul

I have had my Cosmos ii for a while and it is great. Here are some cell phone pics of the build.



http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg516/mpetroul/2012-02-03_16-55-19_169.jpg


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> version 1.1


DUDE that looks AWSOME! you must post updates!


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> i haven't started my build but I have a spare PSU I could jumper and a few fans I can test tonight...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Put down Gentle Typhoon AP-15 as 'dont tick'
> I have some thermaltake, NZXT, Coolermaster 120's i can test tonight.


Thanks guys I dont Have any other fans and I know I will refit my case one day once I know what are good to use.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Put down Gentle Typhoon AP-15 as 'dont tick'
> I have some thermaltake, NZXT, Coolermaster 120's i can test tonight.


Here are my tests
Fans included with Cosmos II:
120s are silent
140 has ticking but very hard to hear
200 has ticking by hard to hear (also of note this one pushes very, very little air even on 12v)

Other fans:
Scythe 120 slim SY121SL12H-V - loud ticking
Nexus 120 "silent" D128L-12 - silent


----------



## Crest

I can confirm that the Enermax T.B. 120mm and 140mm "Fixed RPM" models do technically tick, but it's more of a muffled syncopated bump. Sort of like a leaf in a bike wheel. And it's only heard when my ear is literally touching the fan motor. Otherwise it has no perceivable motor noise on any setting. That goes for both.

Same with the build in 120mm and 140mm fans. the 200mm does tick, but it's hard to hear.

So i can mostly confirm Mize.


----------



## Mize

Fan Ticking...

Compiling a formated list of sorts here - not including High as that's just straigh 12v - no ticks.

Fan Description / Tick on Low /Tick on Med
Cosmos II 120s /N /N
Cosmos II 140 /Low /Low
Cosmos II 200 /Low /Med
Gentle Typhoon AP-15 /N /N
Scythe 120 slim SY121SL12H-V /High /Med
Nexus 120 silent D128L-12 /N /N
Evercool 50x20 (sabertooth)* /L-M /Low
Enermax T.B. 120mm and 140mm / Very low/ Very low

*This is a 50x20 fan that fits the Asus Sabertooth P67 motherboard

Edit: I have quite a few more I will test but they're in my linux media server and untangle firewall...


----------



## precious

exterior about 90% complete


----------



## Mize

Mucho major!


----------



## precious

super duty advance water loop complete !!


----------



## BigT

That is one Sick looking case! Well done. And that is the most INTENSE loop I have ever seen.


----------



## elementaldragon

You know.... looking at that "Super duty" loop.... i have to say it would be quite neat to see someone just go to town with their water hose's. Like.... route them around the edge of the case somehow, rather than the typical "Shortest path from point A to point B" approach.


----------



## precious

thanks BigT, newest tech,i save big bucks on blocks and fittings,lol,however i can never seem to get the liquid level full.


----------



## Crest

Precious you are incredible. I feel the need to do that as well. So you're going to have a 480 in the top and a 240 in the bottom?

Are those slip streams in the bottom?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Precious you are incredible. I feel the need to do that as well. So you're going to have a 480 in the top and a 240 in the bottom?
> Are those slip streams in the bottom?


yeah,480 and two 240's.yes they are the 2000 rpm slipstream.i think i will mount them as pull fans,i have my white fans as pull now,would look a lot better with the white ones on the on the outside of the rad.


----------



## precious

this build is just hit and miss,no plan,just going with the flow.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> You know.... looking at that "Super duty" loop.... i have to say it would be quite neat to see someone just go to town with their water hose's. Like.... route them around the edge of the case somehow, rather than the typical "Shortest path from point A to point B" approach.


is that a challenge ? lol


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> yeah,480 and two 240's.yes they are the 2000 rpm slipstream.i think i will mount them as pull fans,i have my white fans as pull now,would look a lot better with the white ones on the on the outside of the rad.


Is this a power build or you looking for something quiet? I plan on having plenty of cooling capacity and making it as quiet as I can. The only thing that really makes any noticeable noise in load is my GPU's. But dual blocks for my 580 lightnings comes to 325 alone. My NH-D14 keeps my 4.5ghz 2600k basically inaudible. So I'd be cool with just cooling my 580's and leaving it there.

Unless you know of someone wanting some 3GB 580 lightnings and wants to trade for some Evga 580 3GB liquid editions


----------



## precious

anybody have any experience with this controller ? I'm hoping it will work better than the factory installed controller.


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> exterior about 90% complete


- super badass Mr.P . Did you take the plastics off before painting ?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> - super badass Mr.P . Did you take the plastics off before painting ?




hmmm ? sure did.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yes he did. Actually posted pictures quite a while back with the entire case torn down to the bare metal frame.

.... damnit... beat me to it. haha


----------



## precious

lol


----------



## precious

only thing better than one cool reservoir,is two !


----------



## precious

too bad i probably wont be able to fit the dual reservoir.


----------



## elementaldragon

I think two reservoir's would be overkill no matter how you slice it. I mean what would you do? Reservoir to CPU to radiator to second reservoir to GPU to radiator back to first reservoir?


----------



## precious

yeah,that sounds like a plan,lol


----------



## precious

i thought a ultra tower required at least two reservoir's.


----------



## LiljHoN05

hello,.

can i join this club?







thanks,.


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> exterior about 90% complete


D*&%, This looks too good. So, I assume you painted yourself? I saw this and now you have me thinking...What did you do to prep the plastic before you painted it? I am concerned if I paint it will peel or flake at some point down the road. I f you can share I would appreciate it. Thanks for posting and keep it going.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> D*&%, This looks too good. So, I assume you painted yourself? I saw this and now you have me thinking...What did you do to prep the plastic before you painted it? I am concerned if I paint it will peel or flake at some point down the road. I f you can share I would appreciate it. Thanks for posting and keep it going.


i use this product,says no sanding,but i always sand 1st then use a wax and grease remover before i paint it,then use the same products clear coat.have always had good results,no peeling or anything.


----------



## gponcho

Very Nice Precious, What make of Res are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> only thing better than one cool reservoir,is two !


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Very Nice Precious, What make of Res are you using?


its called Danger Den rad-reservoir,the mounts are set up so you can install it on a rad if you want.


----------



## Mize

Need some advice as I haven't kept up on the latest fans...
I want about 7-9 120 mm radiator fans that are quiet but push a decent amount of air. I'm planning on a 360 Black Ice Slim and a 240 fat. I will try to fit push-pull on the 240 and on 1 or 2 spots on the slim if there's room inside the Cosmos II.


----------



## Stizuner

p, nicely done... i think im going to lose my crown soon!


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> @ Cosmos 2 Coolermaster Guy, any idea when the cosmos2 will be back in the cm store?


*Next ETA is in March, first week or so.*


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Next ETA is in March, first week or so.*


thank you


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i use this product,says no sanding,but i always sand 1st then use a wax and grease remover before i paint it,then use the same products clear coat.have always had good results,no peeling or anything.


Ha, I thought you may have airbrushed them. How many coats? Did you buff afterword? Sorry for so many questions, but I have never painted a case before. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sellcars001

Has anyone gone in and disconnected any of the fans from the controller? I have read the entire thread and I remember someone talking about it, but didn't see exactly what or how they did it. I pulled the whole panel off last night, but am not sure of best method to disconnect, even at this point which wires to disconnect. I know I just fon't need/want them all hanging around. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Has anyone gone in and disconnected any of the fans from the controller? I have read the entire thread and I remember someone talking about it, but didn't see exactly what or how they did it. I pulled the whole panel off last night, but am not sure of best method to disconnect, even at this point which wires to disconnect. I know I just fon't need/want them all hanging around. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks...


I haven't actually done it but a CM rep in this thread said to open it up and remove the hot glue to disconnect the fan wires. He said the glue is only there so they don't come off in shipping and that they have connectors and are not soldered to the board.


----------



## gponcho

Well talked to a CM rep today and mentioned the Fan Controller issue and they are aware of the problem and are looking into a fix for it. Hope they do and they get if fixed soon.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Well talked to a CM rep today and mentioned the Fan Controller issue and they are aware of the problem and are looking into a fix for it. Hope they do and they get if fixed soon.


Not likely it would help existing owners







hence the fan ticking list!


----------



## gponcho

If they fix the issue we can request the updated part since our cases are still under warrenty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Not likely it would help existing owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence the fan ticking list!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Well talked to a CM rep today and mentioned the Fan Controller issue and they are aware of the problem and are looking into a fix for it. Hope they do and they get if fixed soon.


I would like to get a replacement controller if I could. I'd like to use it but the ticking is really bothersome.

Also, so we can turn off the beep without hackin' it.


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## sellcars001

Thanks Mize...OK, I couldn't remember quite what was said. Anyway, I can't believe the number of wires. So, the connector itself is glued on which it looked like to me was the case. If you use a heat gun to loosen them, you may loosen more than just the ones you want loose. I wonder if I should just try to pull the pin (wire) out of the connector and leave the connector? I didn't look at it very closely, so I will have to check that tonight. To me, wouldn't that be better to leave the connector in place? But, I don't want to just snip the wires...And YES, I am a NOOB!

I had no plans of modifying the case until I started following this and a couple other boards...This will be my first build.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Thanks Mize...OK, I couldn't remember quite what was said. Anyway, I can't believe the number of wires. So, the connector itself is glued on which it looked like to me was the case. If you use a heat gun to loosen them, you may loosen more than just the ones you want loose. I wonder if I should just try to pull the pin (wire) out of the connector and leave the connector? I didn't look at it very closely, so I will have to check that tonight. To me, wouldn't that be better to leave the connector in place? But, I don't want to just snip the wires...And YES, I am a NOOB!
> I had no plans of modifying the case until I started following this and a couple other boards...This will be my first build.


I was able to remove the glue with my fingernails but careful use of an x-acto or small flathead would work too. It's quite brittle and comes off pretty easily.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Ha, I thought you may have airbrushed them. How many coats? Did you buff afterword? Sorry for so many questions, but I have never painted a case before. Thanks for the help.


wet sand with 600 grit,wipe down with prep sol,3 coats of paint 5 minutes apart then 2 coats of clear coat.no buffing.good luck


----------



## sellcars001

OK, so I have done some other paint work before, very similar. Thanks for answereing the questions, appreciate it. Just trying to decide if I want to do something similar, different colors of course. I'm looking at a Red/Black---Rampage-3930k build.

My H100 arrived today. But, you guys are really tempting me with the W/C rigs. I just don't know if I should try tackling that on my first build.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> OK, so I have done some other paint work before, very similar. Thanks for answereing the questions, appreciate it. Just trying to decide if I want to do something similar, different colors of course. I'm looking at a Red/Black---Rampage-3930k build.
> My H100 arrived today. But, you guys are really tempting me with the W/C rigs. I just don't know if I should try tackling that on my first build.


No better time to get WET!


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> No better time to get WET!


Agreed, watercooling is my next investment, my H100 is doing it's job but I'd like to push my 2500k higher than 5ghz which I could probably do on the H100 by dropping the voltage but then I can't do a water cooling loop now can I?









Also, paracord came today, tools are coming tomorrow. Expect pics this time tomorrow if everything works out


----------



## sellcars001

LOL, you won't think that when I'm sitting there asking you dumb questions I am going to put this together with my sons, so it IS a learning experience for all of us. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> LOL, you won't think that when I'm sitting there asking you dumb questions I am going to put this together with my sons, so it IS a learning experience for all of us. Thanks for the encouragement.


The only dumb question, is the question that isn't asked.


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Agreed, watercooling is my next investment, my H100 is doing it's job but I'd like to push my 2500k higher than 5ghz which I could probably do on the H100 by dropping the voltage but then I can't do a water cooling loop now can I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, paracord came today, tools are coming tomorrow. Expect pics this time tomorrow if everything works out


I want to try this too...But, I am concerned I will get overwhelemed with all this stuff. But, I guess if I went nice and slow I may be able to pull it off.

But, I think I need to prioritize, one step at a time...I will have to think this through.


----------



## Bigm

Yeah take it slow...personally I would do a loop on my first pc if I could go back and start over. I've done it for friends and it just makes overclocking 10x easier in my opinion.


----------



## sellcars001

I started this off with the following:

In October, I picked up 2 Sapphire 6950 Toxic cards as my first pieces...while they were in stock. Now they are old and I want to go to the 7970 cards Not to mention, out of my return period obviously.

Then I picked up a Storm Sniper case on a good deal. (Still have)

I went ahead and picked up a Maximus IV board and was waiting for Black Friday to pick up a processor. Then I read about the 3930k...Hesitated and couldn't grab one until this week, worked out, see below.

Went ahead and picked up some Vengance Ram. (Still have)

Got a great deal on a Silent Pro Plus. Silent Pro 850. (Still have) BUT, I read about the Seasonic Platinum 1000, HAD to have it!

In this time I saw the Maximum PC article...I knew they weren't coming out yet though. In the meantime waiting for my CPU I saw these came out. HAD to have it!
GOT it.

I won't bore you with the rest of my build, but then of course I find this thread and you guys take your rigs to whole new levels. Now you guys got me.

I am so far from what I started out with...I know a lot is overkill, but it is S T R E T C H I N G W A Y O U T T H E R E....

I need to resist...CAN'T....damn!


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Yeah take it slow...personally I would do a loop on my first pc if I could go back and start over. I've done it for friends and it just makes overclocking 10x easier in my opinion.


Well, Don't embarass me, I haven't done that either! LOL...


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> The only dumb question, is the question that isn't asked.


I know...


----------



## Mize

Anyone put casters on this case? I'm thinking of puttin swivel casters on to mak it easier to move around. The base seems plenty strong enough...


----------



## Operator2211

Does anyone have anything on taking this case apart?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> Does anyone have anything on taking this case apart?


just be careful with the plastic trim that goes around the doors,the retainer clips are very,very brittle.other than that,its straight forward,should only take you about 15 minutes to do.


----------



## precious

my case in less then 15 minutes after it was delivered


----------



## Operator2211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> Does anyone have anything on taking this case apart?
> 
> 
> 
> just be careful with the plastic trim that goes around the doors,the retainer clips are very,very brittle.other than that,its straight forward,should only take you about 15 minutes to do.
Click to expand...

Thanks P. I have taken all the screw off . Where do I begin to take the plastics off? The front clips first ?


----------



## Operator2211

Nevermind got it. Weak plastics . If they were metal they would be more solid . Thanks p


----------



## gponcho

Well just finished talking to the NCIX tech and he mentioned that Corsairs 800D case had the same ticking/humming fan controller issue and they released a fix for it so I am hopping the CoolerMaster does the same









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> If they fix the issue we can request the updated part since our cases are still under warrenty.


----------



## Crest

I plan on cutting out the dust filers from the doors for the fans. As with it I get no airflow with my low speed fans. And my room really is not dusty. In the 6 months I had my HAF 932 case build, it barely looked a week from new.

Also I kind of like dusting my case


----------



## SteamedBread

I am planning to buy a COSMOS II case, but I don't like the black color. Does anybody knows what data the new color COSMOS II case come?


----------



## SteamedBread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> my case in less then 15 minutes after it was delivered


I was decided to bay a cosmos 2 and repaint it, because I don't like the black color. If I do repaint the case the first step is as you did (to take the case apart). It seems easier than I thought to take it apart.


----------



## heatsink

Got mine! I just received my board and 2700k for the build. Sould have a decent start on it by next weekend; waiting for my SSD and small items. Looks fun!!!!


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Has anyone gone in and disconnected any of the fans from the controller? I have read the entire thread and I remember someone talking about it, but didn't see exactly what or how they did it. I pulled the whole panel off last night, but am not sure of best method to disconnect, even at this point which wires to disconnect. I know I just fon't need/want them all hanging around. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks...


I removed my fan PCB from the top cover and ran an extended ribbon cable then velcro'd it inside the back; makes it a lot easier to work with.

Does anyone know what the max load on the fan controler is? I mean, I would like to add an extra fan to the front along with the 200mm thats in there now.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> I removed my fan PCB from the top cover and ran an extended ribbon cable then velcro'd it inside the back; makes it a lot easier to work with.
> Does anyone know what the max load on the fan controler is? I mean, I would like to add an extra fan to the front along with the 200mm thats in there now.


I think it's 1 Watt per channel, so the GPU connection is 1 watt, front fan 1watt, etc.

I cut out the fan filter on the side door. What a damn mess. Feels like fiberglass or something. My GPU idle temps dropped from 43c/39c to 38c/35c. I have a Enermax 120mm TB silence 900RPM fan exhausting out from there, before barely any air came out, now I can feel a good amount of flow and it's great. Very happy with my 5 minute mod. I'll try load temps and such soon. But my GPU coolers only hit like 45% fan speed as they never go above 71c, My concern is keeping them cool so the fans run lower. Since I do lots of voice recording it helps with noise reduction work.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I think it's 1 Watt per channel, so the GPU connection is 1 watt, front fan 1watt, etc.
> I cut out the fan filter on the side door. What a damn mess. Feels like fiberglass or something. My GPU idle temps dropped from 43c/39c to 38c/35c. I have a Enermax 120mm TB silence 900RPM fan exhausting out from there, before barely any air came out, now I can feel a good amount of flow and it's great. Very happy with my 5 minute mod. I'll try load temps and such soon. But my GPU coolers only hit like 45% fan speed as they never go above 71c, My concern is keeping them cool so the fans run lower. Since I do lots of voice recording it helps with noise reduction work.


Got any pics of that side door now? I thought it was recommended to put side door fans as intakes to blow on the gpus.


----------



## Crest

My GPU's dump so much heat directly into the case but it's aimed towards the door vents. So I figured I'd try having the fan pull it out as well. I will try it with the fans as intake but I don't think it will help since it seems like it would push the hot air back towards the GPU heatsinks.

I'm thinking of setting my top 140's as intake and then having two 120's in the side panel as exhaust. So the air is pulled around the GPU's and out the door.


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> My GPU's dump so much heat directly into the case but it's aimed towards the door vents. So I figured I'd try having the fan pull it out as well. I will try it with the fans as intake but I don't think it will help since it seems like it would push the hot air back towards the GPU heatsinks.
> I'm thinking of setting my top 140's as intake and then having two 120's in the side panel as exhaust. So the air is pulled around the GPU's and out the door.


With heat rising, still seems like air intake on the side panel and exhaust out the top would still be the better way to go.


----------



## Crest

convection is a very weak force inside of this case it would seam. Besides, the cards vent most of their heat sideways towards the door.


----------



## Bigm

Still haven't gotten my cables sleeved.. been a tad bit lazy.


----------



## Operator2211

Would it be a good idea to switch out the 200 mm cm fan with something else ?


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> Would it be a good idea to switch out the 200 mm cm fan with something else ?


I swapped out every fan BUT this one... it seems fine to me... doesn't make any noticeable noise that I can tell


----------



## Crest

I have mine on medium most of the time and it makes a slight warble sound but only if I try listening for it. The loudest thing in my case is my NH-D14 probably, which has the ULNA adapter on it still.


----------



## precious

thanks Mr cooler master man,i received my free mouse you promised me for sending me a damaged case.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> I swapped out every fan BUT this one... it seems fine to me... doesn't make any noticeable noise that I can tell


It's silent but pushes very little air.


----------



## Crest

I agree. it pushes nothing. I'm tempted to put in a better fan. A cooler Master Magnaflo or whatever should do better without a noticable change in noise I'd think.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I agree. it pushes nothing. I'm tempted to put in a better fan. A cooler Master Magnaflo or whatever should do better without a noticable change in noise I'd think.


hrmm wow on newegg $10 rebate on those so the fan is only 12.99 not bad at all


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> It's silent but pushes very little air.


Yeah it's true, the fan is very quiet but appears do nothing...:/, anyone replaced this fan with another 200mm fan? if so, what did you replace it with and does it push more air?

I am currently in the process of switching out all of my case fans, got some cougar's and enermax TB's on the way as well as the NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> Would it be a good idea to switch out the 200 mm cm fan with something else ?


i switched mine to this one,not enough air flow.


then i replaced it with this one,not to noisy,and lots of air.


----------



## precious




----------



## Crest

37dba

yuck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Yeah it's true, the fan is very quiet but appears do nothing...:/, anyone replaced this fan with another 200mm fan? if so, what did you replace it with and does it push more air?
> I am currently in the process of switching out all of my case fans, got some cougar's and enermax TB's on the way as well as the NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller.


Please post on what you think of those Cougar fans.


----------



## precious

yeah,at 12 volts 37 dba,but i just installed this controller,and it tames the noise very nicely.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> yeah,at 12 volts 37 dba,but i just installed this controller,and it tames the noise very nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> 37dba
> yuck
> Please post on what you think of those Cougar fans.


Will do Crest, I have not received them...should be in tomorrow. I only ordered 3, a 140mm for the exhaust rear & two 120mm for the side panel for now. I will be placing in an order for Enermax fans tomorrow and may add some more courgars to the list....not sure yet cause I want to get a fan controller.

@precious, how you liking that fan controller...I was eyeing that one but it is kinda pricey and after watching two vid reviews on youtube, the lcd touch screen did not seem all to responsive. So I am want to get the NZXT Mix Sentry since its priced pretty good and provides 50watts per channel. Also, did that NZXT Fan fit in well? Hope they make them in black, I really wanna get rid of the stock one.

Actually I have the one that came with my Haf 932, it's red but I should test it out maybe....hmmm.


----------



## Mize

Can anyone tell me if Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12M (1200 RPM, 68 CFM, 24 dB) fans "tick" with the Cosmos II fan controller?
I like the specs on these for my radiators, but not if they tick. Thanks.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Will do Crest, I have not received them...should be in tomorrow. I only ordered 3, a 140mm for the exhaust rear & two 120mm for the side panel for now. I will be placing in an order for Enermax fans tomorrow and may add some more courgars to the list....not sure yet cause I want to get a fan controller.
> @precious, how you liking that fan controller...I was eyeing that one but it is kinda pricey and after watching two vid reviews on youtube, the lcd touch screen did not seem all to responsive. So I am want to get the NZXT Mix Sentry since its priced pretty good and provides 50watts per channel. Also, did that NZXT Fan fit in well? Hope they make them in black, I really wanna get rid of the stock one.
> Actually I have the one that came with my Haf 932, it's red but I should test it out maybe....hmmm.


i saw the same vids,was kind of Leary about buying it.now that i have it,I'm glad i did.its a great controller,i don't seem to have the same issues that the vids had.the touch screen on mine is very responsive.i may even buy a second one.the 200 mm nzxt fan mounts did not line up,had to drill new mounting holes for it,but it pushes alot of air,very quite running at 50 %,and pushes twice the air as the bitfenix at 100 %.


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I think it's 1 Watt per channel, so the GPU connection is 1 watt, front fan 1watt, etc.
> I cut out the fan filter on the side door. What a damn mess. Feels like fiberglass or something. My GPU idle temps dropped from 43c/39c to 38c/35c. I have a Enermax 120mm TB silence 900RPM fan exhausting out from there, before barely any air came out, now I can feel a good amount of flow and it's great. Very happy with my 5 minute mod. I'll try load temps and such soon. But my GPU coolers only hit like 45% fan speed as they never go above 71c, My concern is keeping them cool so the fans run lower. Since I do lots of voice recording it helps with noise reduction work.


Thanks Crest.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> i saw the same vids,was kind of Leary about buying it.now that i have it,I'm glad i did.its a great controller,i don't seem to have the same issues that the vids had.the touch screen on mine is very responsive.i may even buy a second one.the 200 mm nzxt fan mounts did not line up,had to drill new mounting holes for it,but it pushes alot of air,very quite running at 50 %,and pushes twice the air as the bitfenix at 100 %.


Aww damn, I would have gotten those fans if you didnt have to screw any new mounting holes. Looks like I will have to try my old Haf 932 fans then, those seemed to have pushed plent of air think it's a megaflow? This stock just doesn't seem to push nada even at high.


----------



## Shogon

Damn I knew I should of replaced the 200mm fan! ah well not like my HDDs/SSD get hot.

BTW, some new fans for my upcoming venture to water cool in this behemoth.


















Going to have a red theme with this case, wonder how it'll look.


----------



## sellcars001

OK, Haven't had any time to play with my configuration, but another quick question. I bought 2 Sapphire 6950 Toxic cards back when they were available.

Question: Should I go ahead and do the crossfire or sell them (no idea what I could get for them, 1 barley opened, the other sealed)

If I were to sell them: Should I get 1 7970 now and crossfire later, or try to hold out for the Nvidia cards? Which I heard will be out at the end of the month?

A little insight from you guys would help. Money is not really the issue, I am concerned now that I should have just gone for the single more powerful card now route. I got intrigued at the time that they were the best value...I am also a bit concerned about the stability issues. I really don't want any issues. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Damn I knew I should of replaced the 200mm fan! ah well not like my HDDs/SSD get hot.
> BTW, some new fans for my upcoming venture to water cool in this behemoth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have a red theme with this case, wonder how it'll look.


Shogon, do those things really make 74 CFM at 15 dBa? Wow. Have you tested them with the Cosmos II controller to see if they tick at all? Thanks.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I like the noctua nfp12.I doubt very much the silenix push 74 cfm at 15 db.
The noctua I use nearly are 46 cfm and 17 db at the 7 volt setting.Even at 12 volts they only push
54 cfm amd are at nearly 20 db.

Unless silenix found some alien tech I think that is a very misleading label on those fans.

Cannot find any reviews but I found this.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/151_silenx_xbt.png

Note the ratings are the similar as the silenx above.

These fans are at nearly 40 db at 1400 rpm.
Even at full rpm they only put out less than 40 cfm.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> I like the noctua nfp12.I doubt very much the silenix push 74 cfm at 15 db.
> The noctua I use nearly are 46 cfm and 17 db at the 7 volt setting.Even at 12 volts they only push
> 54 cfm amd are at nearly 20 db.
> 
> Unless silenix found some alien tech I think that is a very misleading label on those fans.
> Cannot find any reviews but I found this.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/120mm-fan-roundup-2/151_silenx_xbt.png
> Note the ratings are the similar as the silenx above.
> These fans are at nearly 40 db at 1400 rpm.
> Even at full rpm they only put out less than 40 cfm.


I found some at Newegg but they just say <15 dBa and <74 CFM....that's a lot of ambiguity. Just trying to find alternatives to GT-A15s since they're sold out everywhere.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Just trying to find alternatives to GT-A15s since they're sold out everywhere.


Aquatuning is 6 AP-15's for $100 shipped. Just got mine a few min ago











I'm gonna put 8 AP-15's in the case; I've got 2 on the side door exhausting heat from my GPU's and the hot air is blasting out there's a lot of airflow even through the Cosmos 2 side door grill.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Seems hard to find updated fan reviews.
Found these two links.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-1.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html

Hate to spend serious money on fans without a through review to read.


----------



## Mize

Aquatuning.us hasn't had them for a few days it seems...maybe longer...I bit the bullet and bought 7 GT AP-15s at a hiked price so I wouldn't have to fiddle with ticking fans and RMAs. Shipped today.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Seems hard to find updated fan reviews.
> Found these two links.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-1.html
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/120mm-fan-roundup-2.html
> Hate to spend serious money on fans without a through review to read.


Interesting that neither has the GT AP series.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Damn I knew I should of replaced the 200mm fan! ah well not like my HDDs/SSD get hot.
> BTW, some new fans for my upcoming venture to water cool in this behemoth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have a red theme with this case, wonder how it'll look.


Edit: Nevermind, kept reading. They look decent though.'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Aquatuning.us hasn't had them for a few days it seems...maybe longer...I bit the bullet and bought 7 GT AP-15s at a hiked price so I wouldn't have to fiddle with ticking fans and RMAs. Shipped today.


But, don't all GT's tick badly?


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> But, don't all GT's tick badly?


Not according to Stizuner:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/700#post_16482023


----------



## Crimsontech

Hey guys,

Got the Cougar fans I added, and gave them a quick spin up in free fan pin connector I have on my mobo. Initial results is that these things push some crazy air and are very quiet, all well looking pretty nice. I tried the 140mm fan (only one I got for pwm, the others will be for my H100 whenever I get that) with the built in fan controller, and well it works but it does make the "ticking" sound everyone has talked about. However, the ticking sound can only be heard by putting the fan right next to your ear, besides that it's pretty inaudible. All in all so far these fans seem great, but I won't get time to really set them up till the weekend. I will probably go ahead and order my fan controller witth two enermax and some more of these fans tonight.

I posted some pics below:



Sorry for my dogs nose, he wanted to see what I was looking at.



Some packaging details incase anyone is interested, not sure how clear they are though.



Some more statistical details about the fans themselve here.

I used my cell phone camera so, they porbably wont be the best images out there.


----------



## Crest

I must have super sensitive ears Because my 120mm PWM cougars sounds like jets. I'm going to order a fan controller anyways but I'll try putting mine on it.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I must have super sensitive ears Because my 120mm PWM cougars sounds like jets. I'm going to order a fan controller anyways but I'll try putting mine on it.


Not sure what's up with the cougars you have, the only thing that I can hear is the air itself being pushed around. The fan itself really does not make any sound unless you put your ear next to it, which even then it's still quiet. I have not installed them in my case yet, so my initial impressions could change after running them for a bit, but so far they're pretty awesome. I am getting a separate fan controller anyways so not all of my fans, once I do have them all will be always running at full.

Only reason I even got these fans was because all of the positive feedback I have seen from consumer reviews and the reviews on youtube and other tech sites.


----------



## elementaldragon

Well.... figured i'd finally get around to posting those pics of the bit more tidy wires as well as with the BitFenix cable extensions. Glad i got the placement for all the fan and LED wires kinda sorted out.... just the biggest pain in the arse now is the freakin SATA wires. Would have been SOOOO much nicer had the hot-swap bays had just the bare connections on the back, without any wires leading off of them, so you could have just used your own cables and connections.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Well.... figured i'd finally get around to posting those pics of the bit more tidy wires as well as with the BitFenix cable extensions. Glad i got the placement for all the fan and LED wires kinda sorted out.... just the biggest pain in the arse now is the freakin SATA wires. Would have been SOOOO much nicer had the hot-swap bays had just the bare connections on the back, without any wires leading off of them, so you could have just used your own cables and connections.


have you thought about adding a sleeved extension for the sata and power cables? that's what I'll be using. 

http://www.amazon.com/CB-SATA-11P-Individually-Sleeved-Extension-Premium/dp/B003ZDNXZS

http://www.amazon.com/CB-SATA-11D-Individually-Sleeved-Extension-Premium/dp/B003ZDNY0C/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## precious

oh,i almost forgot,nice rig.


----------



## elementaldragon

I think using an extension on the already long-as-balls SATA cables coming from those hot-swap bays will only make the problem worse. They're long enough to reach the opposite end of the case as it is.... if not further.


----------



## Wallgeye

I have a question on the wiring. Taking my time trying to make everything neat and pretty. While running front panel connections I got a bit confused. Are there no leads for +P led and -P led on the case? My Asus Sabertooth 990FX has pins for these and the front panel extension cable set I purchased has cables for it, cannot seem to locate any wires from the front panel to connect them to. Not used or are they hiding in the case somewhere??


----------



## JMDooley

Can't Wait
I too am saving up money to order a CM Cosmos II case.
It will be replacing my Temjin Tj-09 case that has served me well for the past 4.5 years.
This is my dream case coming true ever since I saw it in the 2011 Maximum PC Dream Machine Issue.
Jim


----------



## elementaldragon

Wallgeye: believe the power LED is just done with the power connection for the whole front panel.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, kept reading. They look decent though.'
> But, don't all GT's tick badly?


Haven't had a single instance of ticking with my 6 AP-15s on a Scythe Kaze Master Pro controller, I don't speed em down that much but when I do, no ticking sounds.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Haven't had a single instance of ticking with my 6 AP-15s on a Scythe Kaze Master Pro controller, I don't speed em down that much but when I do, no ticking sounds.


I think he wanted to know if they "Tick" with the CM Cosmos II Fan Controller. And I dont think they do, however I dont have one to test, but other peopel have said that they dont.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallgeye*
> 
> I have a question on the wiring. Taking my time trying to make everything neat and pretty. While running front panel connections I got a bit confused. Are there no leads for +P led and -P led on the case? My Asus Sabertooth 990FX has pins for these and the front panel extension cable set I purchased has cables for it, cannot seem to locate any wires from the front panel to connect them to. Not used or are they hiding in the case somewhere??


You mean for the power LED? There is none, but also there is basically no point. When the front panel is powered from the PSU, there is a good chance the system is on. So they didn't bother.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> You mean for the power LED? There is none, but also there is basically no point. When the front panel is powered from the PSU, there is a good chance the system is on. So they didn't bother.


No.... there IS one. Front, center, right. little lightning bolt = Power LED. It just doesn't use a wire going to the Power LED header on the motherboard. It's apparently powered on when you turn the computer on, by the molex connection used for the fan/LED headers and such.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> No.... there IS one. Front, center, right. little lightning bolt = Power LED. It just doesn't use a wire going to the Power LED header on the motherboard. It's apparently powered on when you turn the computer on, by the molex connection used for the fan/LED headers and such.


Then we're talking about the same thing. There is no power LED lead. The signal comes from the PSU, not the mobo is my point.


----------



## Wallgeye

Thanks for clarifying that! Think I have everything wired up, will go back with some fancy SATA cables later to finish cleaning it up. Hoping to light it off tomorrow after work!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

My second replacement case (3 total) finally arrived.
There does not appear to be any damage.
Also received my power supply free from CM.

While it took awhile I have achieved satisfaction from CM.
The free mouse and power supply make up for all my issues.

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> My second replacement case (3 total) finally arrived.
> There does not appear to be any damage.
> Also received my power supply free from CM.
> While it took awhile I have achieved satisfaction from CM.
> The free mouse and power supply make up for all my issues.
> Thanks


That's good to hear at least you get two free things also.


----------



## BigT

Glad to hear Everything worked out for you. CoolerMaster is an AWSOME company. they are very helpfull. they replaced a bad part for me too.


----------



## Operator2211

If I take out the 200mm in the front will a 140mm noctua fit ?


----------



## Operator2211

4


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operator2211*
> 
> If I take out the 200mm in the front will a 140mm noctua fit ?


Yes you can replace the Front with a 140mm. It is listet in the manual and on the CoolerMaster website. But that may provide less airflow.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The CM 200 megaflow seems to have the best compromise between airflow 110 and db at 19.
The noctua 140 will only put out 65.The noctua is actually closer to a 120 as it mounts using the holes for a 120 fan.


----------



## Stizuner

I'm pretty annoyed with my cosmos... the damn door rattle is driving me insane.

Aquatuning gets shipments of GT AP-15's twice a month and are usually sold out within a day.

In other news.. wonder how many of these they had to open before they got one that wasnt broken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENFtsa8FKiw&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I'm pretty annoyed with my cosmos... the damn door rattle is driving me insane.


Oh no!
It's still not too late for me to return mine. I'm one of those rattle freaks and definitely don't want a build with rattling doors...even though I've planned the build and ordered parts, I'm now tempted to go with something else (TJ07?).


----------



## gponcho

Well, just finished talking to the CM tech and he told me that they are in the process of testing a fix to the Fan controller issue (Ticking and LED lighting issue on low and medium settings with almost every 3rd party Fan outther). As to ETA not sure however he did state that once the fix is done they will offer it free of charge to all Cosmos 2 owners.

Sweet!!! Can't wait. Cooler Master is back on my nice books again!!!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Oh no!
> It's still not too late for me to return mine. I'm one of those rattle freaks and definitely don't want a build with rattling doors...even though I've planned the build and ordered parts, I'm now tempted to go with something else (TJ07?).


 To be honest the rattling door issue is very rare. I think that there might have been one other person who complained other then that I have not heard much about that. The biggest issue is the way they packed there case. I personally love my case and am very happy with it.


----------



## gponcho

Well got a couple of Pics of my case. I will be doing more changes, this was a straight transfer from my old case to this case. Will be replacing the Corsair H100 with proper WC setup. Also will be replacing CPU with Ivy Bridge when it comes out in April as well as new mobo. As you can see from the pictures I could only use one fan on the H100 for a push/pull configuration due to the MB power connector located at the top of the board.


----------



## Crest

I don't get any rattling on mine. Maybe your door is slightly warped.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Which door are talking about?
It will be a few weeks before I get mine built.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I'm pretty annoyed with my cosmos... the damn door rattle is driving me insane.


No problem, we will help you. With the Cosmos II and all CM hardware we stand behind them, just not under the Cosmos II. Check my sig, file a parts request and CM will send you a new door under warranty, just wait shipping and handling time.


----------



## gponcho

Cm MR Haf,

Do you have any idea when you will be releasing a fix for the Fan clicking and LED issue for the Cosmos 2 Fan controller?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> No problem, we will help you. With the Cosmos II and all CM hardware we stand behind them, just not under the Cosmos II. Check my sig, file a parts request and CM will send you a new door under warranty, just wait shipping and handling time.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Cm MR Haf,
> Do you have any idea when you will be releasing a fix for the Fan clicking and LED issue for the Cosmos 2 Fan controller?


Well all I can say is that we are working on it. We will fix some of the technical issues, some issues will have to be fixed by the fan manufacturers. We are focusing on the voltage stability, and the startup voltage. This means low speed setting is being adjusted. Some of the key functions will be adjusted for the positive. Cooler Master fans do not have the same issues as some other brands fans, but we are committed to increasing the satisfaction of everyone with a Cosmos II anyway. Thats what it is all about.


----------



## starspy

Saw this case at Microcenter today. Played with all the little sliding doors and pressed the buttons. Think next paycheck I'll be picking one up for sure. Love my HAF chassis but this thing blows it out of the water. The HDD cage with the two fans is what really blew me away.


----------



## MetalCase

Does anyone know which Radiator will fit on the top of the Cosmos II without modding and which brand of Radiator is the best if you want for silent + good overclocking?


----------



## Phaelynar

finally got my last noctua fans in the case. For some reason, i was shipped a pwm version of the nf-p12 so naturally it wont connect to the fan controller. Had to remove one of my top fans and put the pwm one into a header on the motherboard. Was a total pain in the ass for something that should've taken 2 minutes.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well all I can say is that we are working on it. We will fix some of the technical issues, some issues will have to be fixed by the fan manufacturers. We are focusing on the voltage stability, and the startup voltage. This means low speed setting is being adjusted. Some of the key functions will be adjusted for the positive. Cooler Master fans do not have the same issues as some other brands fans, but we are committed to increasing the satisfaction of everyone with a Cosmos II anyway. Thats what it is all about.


Sweet nice to hear. One more thing will you guys be developing a sata power cable that has 5 connectors on it to one sata connector. It would be great to cut down the amount of power connectors to the power supply.


----------



## elementaldragon

CM MR Haf.... sorry if you're practically being bombarded by questions... but i'm curious if there is anything being mulled around the "office" about the change to the hot-swap bays that i mentioned in a PM to you a while back. That being that it would be nice if it didn't have the long SATA/Power leads extending off the back of the bays, and just had the connections there so you could use your own SATA data cables and power cables.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Does anyone know which Radiator will fit on the top of the Cosmos II without modding and which brand of Radiator is the best if you want for silent + good overclocking?


Well you can go with 120, 240 and 360 rads most likely slim line rad or you can go with 140, 280 slim line rad. Anything bigger will require some modding. Please note that if you go with the 360 you will have to bend the clip at the top under the 5 1/4 bay area up. Nothing major but just pointing it out to you.

Also Rads really dont make noise it is the fans that make the noise. However that being said you can get any rad you like up to you.


----------



## heatsink

Had to fire it up to check the board and CPU. Man I love this thing already!

*Components for the build:*

Cooler Master Cosmos II case
Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z68
i7 2700k
EVGA GTX580 x2 SLI
Corsair AX1200 PSU
Crusial M4 256G SSD
1T HDD?
Corsair Dominator GT 2133 16G ram
XSPC 360 for the top and dual 240 rads for the bottom
EK CPU/GPU, Chipset, ram blocks

I have all of the above, I'm just waiting on the water cooling eguipment.

This is a "no rush" project for me but rather a slow clean build I can be happy with; just a regular build; no "major" case mods unless


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> Had to fire it up to check the board and CPU. Man I love this thing already!
> *Components for the build:*
> Cooler Master Cosmos II case
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z68
> i7 2700k
> EVGA GTX580 x2 SLI
> Corsair AX1200 PSU
> Crusial M4 256G SSD
> 1T HDD?
> Corsair Dominator GT 2133 16G ram
> XSPC 360 for the top and dual 240 rads for the bottom
> EK CPU/GPU, Chipset, ram blocks
> I have all of the above, I'm just waiting on the water cooling eguipment.
> This is a "no rush" project for me but rather a slow clean build I can be happy with; just a regular build; no "major" case mods unless...


Nice red & black theme you got going there.... all except for that red & black wire going over the video card. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Well you can go with 120, 240 and 360 rads most likely slim line rad or you can go with 140, 280 slim line rad. Anything bigger will require some modding. Please note that if you go with the 360 you will have to bend the clip at the top under the 5 1/4 bay area up. Nothing major but just pointing it out to you.
> 
> Also Rads really dont make noise it is the fans that make the noise. However that being said you can get any rad you like up to you.


Hej thanks! Just saw that XSPC is about release their EX280 Dual Fan Radiator and it seems to fit on the top of the Comos II or else I'll get The Black Ice® GT Stealth 280







.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> Had to fire it up to check the board and CPU. Man I love this thing already!
> *Components for the build:*
> Cooler Master Cosmos II case
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z68
> i7 2700k
> EVGA GTX580 x2 SLI
> Corsair AX1200 PSU
> Crusial M4 256G SSD
> 1T HDD?
> Corsair Dominator GT 2133 16G ram
> XSPC 360 for the top and dual 240 rads for the bottom
> EK CPU/GPU, Chipset, ram blocks
> I have all of the above, I'm just waiting on the water cooling eguipment.
> This is a "no rush" project for me but rather a slow clean build I can be happy with; just a regular build; no "major" case mods unless


Seems you have plenty of room up top for a full size rad. I should double check mine. I'd love to have a full thickness 360 as a push down.


----------



## gliggo

Hey guys just wanted to show use what I managed to. Do. With the cosmos 2 think it's an awesome case, just hoping they make a window for the beast!!










Have no idea why it's rotated.... :thumbdown, probably the phone...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Seems you have plenty of room up top for a full size rad. I should double check mine. I'd love to have a full thickness 360 as a push down.


I think I measured about 35mm, I'll double check tomorrow. I thought about cutting the top to push the rad up through to give me enough room for a full size. Still planning it all out.


----------



## Alicarve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well all I can say is that we are working on it. We will fix some of the technical issues, some issues will have to be fixed by the fan manufacturers. We are focusing on the voltage stability, and the startup voltage. This means low speed setting is being adjusted. Some of the key functions will be adjusted for the positive. Cooler Master fans do not have the same issues as some other brands fans, but we are committed to increasing the satisfaction of everyone with a Cosmos II anyway. Thats what it is all about.


My sickleflow fan does the clicking noise and one of the fans that comes with the case does it too just not as loud, plus the LED on/off function doesn't work on mine either
have emailed EU's CM support to see what i get back but still it is a good case









here is a pic of mine


----------



## gponcho

Hey looks good from the rotated view however can you rotate it to the proper viewing and also include a few more Pics. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to show use what I managed to. Do. With the cosmos 2 think it's an awesome case, just hoping they make a window for the beast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea why it's rotated.... :thumbdown, probably the phone...
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gponcho

Yes the on/off function will not work because you do not have the black cables connected to the fans. The problem is that the end of the black (on/off0 controller cables are female and the end of the LED fans are also female. I have looked and looked but cannot find any adapters that are 3 pin Male on both ends so that you can connect the two (black cable and fan) together. I assume that Cooler Master will be releasing new fans that will have a male end on the Fans so that it will work with the Controller properly. Even better it would be nice if Cooler Master sold an adapter that has male at both ends so that you can use 99% of the fans out there with the controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alicarve*
> 
> My sickleflow fan does the clicking noise and one of the fans that comes with the case does it too just not as loud, plus the LED on/off function doesn't work on mine either
> have emailed EU's CM support to see what i get back but still it is a good case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic of mine


----------



## Alicarve

what I meant was that the LED on/off function doesn't work with the front 200mm fan and have tried it with different connectors but no luck


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> But, don't all GT's tick badly?


I just got 7x AP-15 Gentle Typhoons in the mail today and confirm that they do NOT tick even at low big big


----------



## Anth0789

I guess ill get AP-15's then.


----------



## OmegaRED.

One thing about the AP-15's is they don't mount properly into the Hard drive cooler bays at the bottom of the case and will rattle around and make a lot of noise on high. I may end up putting the stock fans back into that bay just because they fit properly and don't make too much noise on Med.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> No problem, we will help you. With the Cosmos II and all CM hardware we stand behind them, just not under the Cosmos II. Check my sig, file a parts request and CM will send you a new door under warranty, just wait shipping and handling time.


I filed a parts request over a month ago and emailed the other coolermaster guy who keeps posting his email address in this forum... i have not heard back anything from either.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> One thing about the AP-15's is they don't mount properly into the Hard drive cooler bays at the bottom of the case and will rattle around and make a lot of noise on high. I may end up putting the stock fans back into that bay just because they fit properly and don't make too much noise on Med.


I was pretty disappointed in the fans not fitting as well. I dont think it would have taken much to make the mounting system more universal.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I was pretty disappointed in the fans not fitting as well. I dont think it would have taken much to make the mounting system more universal.


100% agree... the mounting options for that door fan are ridiculous. i had to use zip ties to mount my two cougar fans... but it worked out in the end and they are stable and attached...


----------



## sellcars001

Anth, I really like the look of your enermax fans and wanted to get those as well. So, judging by yoor comment, I take it they have the noise as well? So, needless to say you would not recommend them?

I want to find some red led fans to use and I thought those would be the ones. I will have to keep looking then. How annoying are they??? Damn...


----------



## sellcars001

Has there been a thread made regarding which fans were judged to be compatible with this case? I know I saw reference to the possibility, but I was not able to find one.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Has there been a thread made regarding which fans were judged to be compatible with this case? I know I saw reference to the possibility, but I was not able to find one.


There's a post around page 72 of this thread where I listed the few that people here have tested.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I have 3 words for you.

Hot glue Gun.


----------



## sellcars001

Yeah, I had read that. I just wasn't sure if there was anything more or not. I need to find some quiet red led fans, I was going to go withe the Enermax TB Silence that Anth used, but now I don't know....Thanks...


----------



## sellcars001

Has anyone hooked a H100 up to the fan controller? I read a post that said these guys were using fan controllers with their h100. I didn't think the Cosmos II controller would work with it. Has anyone hooked theirs to the controller and how did it work out? I am at work at the moment and would like to know...thanks.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Yeah, I had read that. I just wasn't sure if there was anything more or not. I need to find some quiet red led fans, I was going to go withe the Enermax TB Silence that Anth used, but now I don't know....Thanks...


I have a 120mm TB silence and a 140mm TB silence. Both are the fixed RPM versions. And both are whisper quiet unless the fan is angled towards you. If it's perpendicular to you, you barely hear it. Compared to the TB silence 120, the 120 stock int he case sound like tornadoes. You won't know for sure unless you get one.


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Yeah, I had read that. I just wasn't sure if there was anything more or not. I need to find some quiet red led fans, I was going to go withe the Enermax TB Silence that Anth used, but now I don't know....Thanks...


I just installed Phobya Nano G's (just the 120's) and like em. Thier quite and work well, nice red LED's (silent 1500 PWM)


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> I just installed Phobya Nano G's (just the 120's) and like em. Thier quite and work well, nice red LED's (silent 1500 PWM)


For reference, any tick on low speed?


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> For reference, any tick on low speed?


No ticks.........


----------



## Crest

So what 200mm fans would people recommend for this case? LED is preferred but noise is my top concern. So under 19db if possible.

I guess the Magnaflo is probably the simplest choice.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Anth, I really like the look of your enermax fans and wanted to get those as well. So, judging by yoor comment, I take it they have the noise as well? So, needless to say you would not recommend them?
> I want to find some red led fans to use and I thought those would be the ones. I will have to keep looking then. How annoying are they??? Damn...


They are good fans, but I don't use the fan controller on it since it flickers the leds on low and med but at full speed they are very quiet and push a decent amount of air plus they are cheap.


----------



## myrtleee34

Who all has swapped out the front 200mm fan? If you did swap it out, what did you put in its place?


----------



## myrtleee34

what happens when you replace the stock 120mm fans for HPB fans?


----------



## Crest

I put my top 140mm cougar's as intake on the top. and replaced the back 140mm cougar with my 140mm TB silence.

My GPU temps have gone up maybe 1-2c, but I feel much more heat being pumped out of the case now. before, the top fans seemed to pull nothing out. Maybe I should set the top back to exhaust and then put two 120 TB silences in the side to push cool air from the GPU's to the top.

Still thinking through it. I'm considering buying all the lower speed Gentle Typhoons to personally see how they perform in noise and performance. I find that hearing it for myself is best.

Edit: I'm also considering cutting out the fan grill on the back of the case to let air flow better on my low speed fans.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Who all has swapped out the front 200mm fan? If you did swap it out, what did you put in its place?


Replaced my 200 with a Bitfenix Spectre pro 200 and it flickers on low and medium settings.


----------



## myrtleee34

good idea


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I put my top 140mm cougar's as intake on the top. and replaced the back 140mm cougar with my 140mm TB silence.
> My GPU temps have gone up maybe 1-2c, but I feel much more heat being pumped out of the case now. before, the top fans seemed to pull nothing out. Maybe I should set the top back to exhaust and then put two 120 TB silences in the side to push cool air from the GPU's to the top.
> Still thinking through it. I'm considering buying all the lower speed Gentle Typhoons to personally see how they perform in noise and performance. I find that hearing it for myself is best.
> Edit: I'm also considering cutting out the fan grill on the back of the case to let air flow better on my low speed fans.


uuh... i get the feeling you feel more heat being pumped out.... because it's not keeping your hardware as cool? I'd be more worried if i DID feel a noticeable heat coming from the case fans than if i didn't.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> uuh... i get the feeling you feel more heat being pumped out.... because it's not keeping your hardware as cool? I'd be more worried if i DID feel a noticeable heat coming from the case fans than if i didn't.


You're saying that the reason I'm feeling more heat is because my hardware isn't staying cool? what? I'd rather have heat coming out of the case than stay in it. I think what is happening though is that most of the heat in the case is now moving towards the video cards to escape. I have the 140 in the back but the fan grill is slowing down the flow.

My CPU is much cooler though, by about 5-6c at idle due to the top being intake.


----------



## Crimsontech

Grrr, kind of annoyed atm...not with the case but the damn fan controller I just bought (NZXT Mix, looks awesome installed btw). I have 3 Sickle Flow CM fans that were just laying around and figured I would use them for now insteald of buying more new fans (currently using with 3 cougars) they push a lot of air and not are too loud. The SickleFlows make an extremely annoyning buzzing sounds when connected to the fan controller. When connected via 3-pin or molex they are fine. The Mix is suppose to suppose 50watt per channel but obviously can't handle not even one SickleFlow attached to it. I contacted NZXT support to see if it's a defective unit or if it just not compatible with the SickleFlow fans (I am thinking it's not compatible).

I actually like my sickleflows (blue LED's are cool) however I don't need them humming/buzzing to me. Anyone has a recommendation for a fan controller that would work with these fans and fit with the case (can't use knobs since the sliding door is there). Was so happy when I started everything up with all the fans and controller going, looked great then (DUN DUN DUN) buzzing noise started.

I will eventually replace these fans, but for now they get the job down. Really thought it would of been a great deal for the price and the watts per channel but, eh.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> You're saying that the reason I'm feeling more heat is because my hardware isn't staying cool? what? I'd rather have heat coming out of the case than stay in it. I think what is happening though is that most of the heat in the case is now moving towards the video cards to escape. I have the 140 in the back but the fan grill is slowing down the flow.
> My CPU is much cooler though, by about 5-6c at idle due to the top being intake.


Well, if i have my hands near an exhaust fan for something, and the air coming out of it is discernibly warmer than the ambient air, i usually wouldn't assume that was is inside that thing is running nice and cool. The only thing that would lead me to believe is that there is a lack of even airflow, or perhaps an air pocket somewhere, allowing the air to warm up before it actually makes its way out. I've got two 140mm fans on my CPU heatsink on low speed, and they're pointed right at the rear exhaust.... and the air i feel coming out of there feels cool... probably no warmer than the room feels.

My i7 2500K at stock clocks is currently idling at 20c..... and according to Precision, my GTX 570 is idling at 39c. And that's with 7 fans running at low speed. two Noctua NF-P12's up top along with the stock 120mm, the stock rear, stock front, and the two 140's on my CPU. If i really tried, and decided to put a fan on the side panel right by where the 780's intake is, i could possibly drop the temps of that a little, too. Or probably just increasing the speed of the front fan would help that.

You wouldn't put your hand near a laptop exhaust vent, feel hot air, and think it's running cool and efficiently, would you? If the heat is going somewhere, it's also quite obviously COMING from somewhere as well.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> nope,still don't look wright,lol.damn you noctua !!!


Yep, they have the absolute most horrid color of any product I have ever seen. Puke orang'ish brown?

(A few of my friends paint them flat black, with grey hub)


----------



## Crest

Well I have the 3 slowest GT's ordered from Aqua tuning. Wanted to get the other AP14 and AP15 to test them, but obviously out of stock.

Going to test all these and see which works for me and then I might make my way to watercooling atleast for the CPU. My GPU's still are gonna have to be AirCooled.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alicarve*
> 
> what I meant was that the LED on/off function doesn't work with the front 200mm fan and have tried it with different connectors but no luck


 If you are using the stock fan that came with the case then take a look to see if the cable (Black cable that controls the on/off of the fan) is connected to the fan. If it is and you mentioned you tried another separate controller then you may have an issue the the fan itself and may need to contact CM (they have great tech support). I know I had no issues when I used my stock fan however I have since replaced it with Bitfenix Spectre Pro and as I mentioned the ability to turn LED fans on or off (light that is) does not work with any other fans out on the market. I really find it strange that CM would design a fan that goes against the way 99% of the market have designed the fan connectors (LED part of the fan connector and not the power part).


----------



## Crimsontech

I am thinking of buying a couple of Enermax T.B Silence Fans with the Blue LED, they are not pwm fans but are 3-pins connecter. Anyone knows if they will be able to be controlled via a fan controller? I have an nzxt mix, but think I will might be sending it back (not sure) but if I do I will get something else, so I would just like to know for future reference.



that's the one I am talking about.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I am thinking of buying a couple of Enermax T.B Silence Fans with the Blue LED, they are not pwm fans but are 3-pins connecter. Anyone knows if they will be able to be controlled via a fan controller? I have an nzxt mix, but think I will might be sending it back (not sure) but if I do I will get something else, so I would just like to know for future reference.
> 
> that's the one I am talking about.


There are two parts to this question: Part One: will the Fan itself work with the controller and Part two: will the LED work with the fan controller

Part One: The built in Fan controller will work with the fan however you may or may not have a ticking noise when the fan controller is set to low or medium (not sure you would have to test unless someone else has tested already).

Part Two: As per the LED of the fan, most brands of fans other then the default fans have had problems where the LED pulsated under low and medium settings but worked fine under the High setting. Also you cannot turn on/off the LED for 99% of the fans due to the type of connector that controls the LED light. If the end of the LED connector is male it should work since the end of the fan controllers (on/off) cable is female however if the end of the fans LED connector is female then it will not work.

There is a link I posted further back that explains why there is a ticking noise and issues with the LED lights on the fans with the CM controller. CM is aware of the problem and are in the process of working on a fix.


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I filed a parts request over a month ago and emailed the other coolermaster guy who keeps posting his email address in this forum... i have not heard back anything from either.


I filed a parts request over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything other than the initial automated reply. The top channel on my fan controller stopped working.

I owned the Cosmos Pure Black before this and was really excited about the Cosmos2. I'm really saddened by the quality of a case thats $350. My door rattles off and on when the case warms up. It really doesn't help that I have to run all my fans full bore because they tick at medium and low speed. I can either listen to ticking fans or a door rattling.

I purchased a full set of blue LED CM Sickleflow when I bought the case only to find out the LEDs cant be shut off with the controller and the fans tick at medium/low. I chalked the ticking up to poor quality fans and bought a full set of white LED Bitfenix Spectre Pro's only to find out they also tick at low/medium and their LED connectors are incompatible with the CM2 led switch. So I'm out over $200 in fans that are incompatible with the garbage fan controller in my $350 case.
I don't understand how or why they release a case that doesn't even work with their own line of LED fans. They fail to provide any sort of detailed documentation on what types of fans are needed or what works with the LED switch. If you bought the case on release it was all a guessing game. I guess I learned my lesson.

Has anyone found a fan that doesnt tick that has a compatible LED switch yet?


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> There are two parts to this question: Part One: will the Fan itself work with the controller and Part two: will the LED work with the fan controller
> 
> Part One: The built in Fan controller will work with the fan however you may or may not have a ticking noise when the fan controller is set to low or medium (not sure you would have to test unless someone else has tested already).
> 
> Part Two: As per the LED of the fan, most brands of fans other then the default fans have had problems where the LED pulsated under low and medium settings but worked fine under the High setting. Also you cannot turn on/off the LED for 99% of the fans due to the type of connector that controls the LED light. If the end of the LED connector is male it should work since the end of the fan controllers (on/off) cable is female however if the end of the fans LED connector is female then it will not work.
> 
> There is a link I posted further back that explains why there is a ticking noise and issues with the LED lights on the fans with the CM controller. CM is aware of the problem and are in the process of working on a fix.


Thanks for the response, I am not really all to interested in using the CM controller (though it would have been nice). thing is I have 3 sickleflows, and they sound like jet engines when they are on, my cougars and the stock cm fans are not loud at all. So, I was wondering if these TB Silence are any good and if they would work nicely with the Fan Controller I have, though I see your point.

Love how the LED's look on those fan, looks like a lighting bolt or something.


----------



## Mize

Okay, I finalized my build plan and ordered parts...here're the details:

Cosmos II

1/2" barb fittings with hose clamps throughout (No windows no LEDs, this is about performance and function)

Black Ice Stealth GT 360 radiator up top with 3x GT AP15s pull and 2x GT AP15s push (no room for third).

XSPC RX240 radiator below with push pull GT AP15 fans.

Koolance CPU-370 cpu waterblock

2x XSPC Rasa universal GPU waterblocks for my 580s

XSPC single 5.25 bay reservoir (no room for double)

Enzotech T to Bitspower valve and plug for drain at the bottom

Tygon Silver-loaded .5" ID/.75" OD tubing.

Kill coil.

Swiftech MCP35X PWM pump.

Should have it all in time to build next weekend.


----------



## myrtleee34

nice


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> So what 200mm fans would people recommend for this case? LED is preferred but noise is my top concern. So under 19db if possible.
> I guess the Magnaflo is probably the simplest choice.


Whats a good fan?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I am not really all to interested in using the CM controller (though it would have been nice). thing is I have 3 sickleflows, and they sound like jet engines when they are on, my cougars and the stock cm fans are not loud at all. So, I was wondering if these TB Silence are any good and if they would work nicely with the Fan Controller I have, though I see your point.
> Love how the LED's look on those fan, looks like a lighting bolt or something.


With the TB silence fans if you use it with the fan controller on low and med the leds are going to flicker which is annoying, other than that I don't use them on the fan controller anyways.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> With the TB silence fans if you use it with the fan controller on low and med the leds are going to flicker which is annoying, other than that I don't use them on the fan controller anyways.


Are they quiet enough? I mainly want to replace my SickleFlow with them, they are kinda loud...If i have to do without a Fan controller for now I will and send the NZXT Mix back.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Are they quiet enough? I mainly want to replace my SickleFlow with them, they are kinda loud...If i have to do without a Fan controller for now I will and send the NZXT Mix back.


For me they are quiet compared to my previous fans the Enermax Appolish which were really loud but the TB silence are very quiet and push a good amount of air.

Also with the Enermax TB Silence you can remove the fan blade to clean it easily which is helpful.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> For me they are quiet compared to my previous fans the Enermax Appolish which were really loud but the TB silence are very quiet and push a good amount of air.
> 
> Also with the Enermax TB Silence you can remove the fan blade to clean it easily which is helpful.


Cool, are they 3-pin or 4-pin connectors?


----------



## Crimsontech

Eh, decided to just go ahead and buy two of those TB Blue LED's got them at a good deal. If i like them I will buy some more...should be here in the next two days. Decided to return my fan controller as well, if they are as quiet as everyone says, no need to keep it.


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Nice red & black theme you got going there.... all except for that red & black wire going over the video card. That would drive me nuts.


Lol, the whole thing is driving me nuts. I just put it together to test the board and other equipment. I'm a little over excited about the build. I have to wait a couple weeks (time off) to start the build and also for my Bitspower pumps and mod kits.


----------



## myrtleee34

I bought COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan with Pulse Width Modulation is there a way to make these work as case fans? i see all the case can leads are all 3 wire hookups.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I bought COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan with Pulse Width Modulation is there a way to make these work as case fans? i see all the case can leads are all 3 wire hookups.


PWM requires something to control the modulation if you want to use it. Many motherboards have 4-wire connectors for the purpose. If you don't have that then a fan controller with PWM support is the ticket.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I bought COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan with Pulse Width Modulation is there a way to make these work as case fans? i see all the case can leads are all 3 wire hookups.


a pair of wire cutters can cut away the bit of plastic on the end of the connector so the 4-pin will fit just fine


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> PWM requires something to control the modulation if you want to use it. Many motherboards have 4-wire connectors for the purpose. If you don't have that then a fan controller with PWM support is the ticket.


Rarely do fan controllers have 4 pin connectors, and if they do they only have one.


----------



## xaviergzz

add me


----------



## xaviergzz

I just upgraded from my HAF X... this is a work in progress

dunno what to do with the led strips from the LINK kit... as this is a windowless case... any sugestion???

im ordering paracord next week and sleeve all my cables... including the ugly ass white from the cooling and lighting nodes from the LINK kit.. really corsair..WHITE???


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## sellcars001

OK, I have read waaay too much. And probably from too many places also, now I am a bit confused. I went ahead an picked up a H100 for now and still want to be able to use the built in controller from the case. So, the question is what is the proper wiring to be able to do this. I was under the impression that the controller could be uased , but I read on another board that it couldn't. A bit of help clearing this up please??? Thanks in advance...


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> OK, I have read waaay too much. And probably from too many places also, now I am a bit confused. I went ahead an picked up a H100 for now and still want to be able to use the built in controller from the case. So, the question is what is the proper wiring to be able to do this. I was under the impression that the controller could be uased , but I read on another board that it couldn't. A bit of help clearing this up please??? Thanks in advance...


Okay will break it down for you:

*Fans with LED's:* Cooler Masters Cosmos 2 controller has issues (puslating lights) with all thrid party Fans that have LED's on them in the low and Medium positon. High postion seems to be working fine.

*Fans (no LED's):* Cooler Masters Cosmos 2 controller has issues with about 95% of thrid party fans where there is a clicking noise on Low and Medium settings. High postion seems to be working fine.

Reason for this can be read at the following link:

http://www.overclockers.com/coolermaster-cosmos-ii-ultra-tower-case-review

*Good News*: Cooler Master is aware of the issue and are working on a fix for the ticking and hopefully for the LED issues. We wil have to wait and see what the fix will be. However Cooler Master is a good company and I think that they will do the proper thing and fix it right.

Hope this helps


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Okay will break it down for you:
> 
> *Fans with LED's:* Cooler Masters Cosmos 2 controller has issues (puslating lights) with all thrid party Fans that have LED's on them in the low and Medium positon. High postion seems to be working fine.
> 
> *Fans (no LED's):* Cooler Masters Cosmos 2 controller has issues with about 95% of thrid party fans where there is a clicking noise on Low and Medium settings. High postion seems to be working fine.
> 
> Reason for this can be read at the following link:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/coolermaster-cosmos-ii-ultra-tower-case-review
> 
> *Good News*: Cooler Master is aware of the issue and are working on a fix for the ticking and hopefully for the LED issues. We wil have to wait and see what the fix will be. However Cooler Master is a good company and I think that they will do the proper thing and fix it right.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yeah, I am have been following this whole thread...My question is more specific to the H100 interacting with the case. I was under the impression that I could use the on board Cosmos II controller with my my H100. But, I read on another board that it won't work. I am just trying to sort this out without making a mistake myself, I don't want to damage anything. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Yeah, I am have been following this whole thread...My question is more specific to the H100 interacting with the case. I was under the impression that I could use the on board Cosmos II controller with my my H100. But, I read on another board that it won't work. I am just trying to sort this out without making a mistake myself, I don't want to damage anything. Thanks for the reply.


I tried the same thing.... Technically, you can - however like the previous poster noted - they will click. Mine clicked too loudly for this to be a viable option for me. Your other option (for now) is to get a 3rd party controller and fill up one or two of your drive bays.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Yeah, I am have been following this whole thread...My question is more specific to the H100 interacting with the case. I was under the impression that I could use the on board Cosmos II controller with my my H100. But, I read on another board that it won't work. I am just trying to sort this out without making a mistake myself, I don't want to damage anything. Thanks for the reply.


I currently have the H100 installed (see screen shots in previous threads) and I installed the fans to the H100 controller and not the CM controller. Also you are aware that you may not be able to put 1 of the fans on the bottom of the rad (in a push/pull configuration) due to the type of MB you are using.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I currently have the H100 installed (see screen shots in previous threads) and I installed the fans to the H100 controller and not the CM controller. Also you are aware that you may not be able to put 1 of the fans on the bottom of the rad (in a push/pull configuration) *due to the type of MB you are using. *
> 
> Should we start a list of MB that DO work with the H100 and fans on the bottom?


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squigglyline*
> 
> I tried the same thing.... Technically, you can - however like the previous poster noted - they will click. Mine clicked too loudly for this to be a viable option for me. Your other option (for now) is to get a 3rd party controller and fill up one or two of your drive bays.


OK, I am not going crazy then...You CAN do it, but still get the ticking noise. Got it! So, I should use the H100 controller. NOT the CosmosII

So, you just ran yours to your board then?


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I currently have the H100 installed (see screen shots in previous threads) and I installed the fans to the H100 controller and not the CM controller. Also you are aware that you may not be able to put 1 of the fans on the bottom of the rad (in a push/pull configuration) due to the type of MB you are using.


I ended up putting both fans on top and none on the bottom for now, thought maybe I should fan a lower profile fan for push/pull???
Thanks for the help...


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> OK, I am not going crazy then...You CAN do it, but still get the ticking noise. Got it! So, I should use the H100 controller. NOT the CosmosII
> So, you just ran yours to your board then?


you can use the CM fan controller just keep the fans on high and there is no ticking noise


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> I ended up putting both fans on top and none on the bottom for now, thought maybe I should fan a lower profile fan for push/pull???
> Thanks for the help...


yes just get two low profile fans for the bottom that is what I am using on my RIVE... they were mentioned perhaps a few pages ago the scythe ones i believe... i run them all to the CM fan controller and just leave it on high they don't make much noise


----------



## sellcars001

From all I have read, leaving these on HI all the time is quite noisy. I will probably switch fans out once all is together. Hopefully CM will get the fix done for the controller. Thanks!

Did you use the thermal paste that came with the H100 or switch it out?


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> OK, I am not going crazy then...You CAN do it, but still get the ticking noise. Got it! So, I should use the H100 controller. NOT the CosmosII
> So, you just ran yours to your board then?


I ran them to the H100 controller (pump) for now. That's "technically" where they are supposed to go. That controller monitors the temp of the coolant and adjusts the fan speed accordingly. That said, I want to be able to somehow control them from outside of the case because if you leave them on high - they're quite loud. I think I am going to go ahead and run them to the board - at least until CM fixes the fan controller.

You also asked someone else about the thermal paste on the block - from what I understand, the paste that comes on it is actually pretty good. My original H100 is on the way back to Amazon because of the noisy pump issue but overall - People seem to be pretty satisfied with the cooling ability of this system.

Good luck!


----------



## sellcars001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squigglyline*
> 
> I ran them to the H100 controller (pump) for now. That's "technically" where they are supposed to go. That controller monitors the temp of the coolant and adjusts the fan speed accordingly. That said, I want to be able to somehow control them from outside of the case because if you leave them on high - they're quite loud. I think I am going to go ahead and run them to the board - at least until CM fixes the fan controller.
> You also asked someone else about the thermal paste on the block - from what I understand, the paste that comes on it is actually pretty good. My original H100 is on the way back to Amazon because of the noisy pump issue but overall - People seem to be pretty satisfied with the cooling ability of this system.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up...How was yours defective? Anything in particular I should look for? I would hate to ruin something...


----------



## Crest

I set my top 140's back to exhaust and put the CM 120 as an intake on the side and it has much more pressure than the TB silence at what I could say to be the same noise. My GPU's dropped 9c under load compared to before.

Still working on my best airflow


----------



## SaintKW

Hello! I'd like to be added to the club!

Here are pics of my build (I know there's a lot, but I just finished...sorry for the image spam). I spent the last couple weeks on it and am glad to finally be done with it









I did the top 480 rad mod (including top vents to allow air to the fourth fan...fan controller still functional) and it's working great.









The interior of my build is all UV green so, I added a little green to the outside as well (aside from fan LEDs)







Did the same kind of work to the HDD bays on the inside.





Wanted to keep the look fairly consistent so I mod'd the SLI bridge to match the front / top / HDD bays





Then I ran the wiring (before running the water cooling tubing)



Then ran the tubing (as well as painted the memory cooler fans)



I also made a mesh grill with black metal plate backing to hide the PSU



And...I'm finally done!



















Temps are great and it looks pretty good...wish there was a windowed side panel out there...I couldn't figure out how to make one without potentially ruining the panel









Machine specs:

Gigabyte G1 Sniper mobo
Intel i7 980
3x GTX480 3-way SLI
24GB G.Skill Sniper RAM
2x 120GB Crucial SSDs
1200W CM Silent Pro Gold

Thanks,
SaintKW


----------



## Anth0789

^ Wow very nice build and modding to the case!

Well done!

Added to the list and welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## overpower

nice built man


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintKW*


Why are the top fans pushing hot air into the system as opposed to exhausting it out the top ??


----------



## SaintKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> Why are the top fans pushing hot air into the system as opposed to exhausting it out the top ??


They're blowing onto the 480 rad under the fans. Otherwise, it would be pulling air from the machine through the rad rather than cooler air from the room onto he rad.

Thanks for adding me to the club!


----------



## Mize

Two tidbits:

1. The CoolerMaster Magflow suffers LED flicker on low and med.
2. The top cutouts do not perfectly match for a 360 rad. I had to elongate the forward 4 holes to get a Black Ice 360 Stealth to line up correctly.
3. There are two internal tabs bent down from the "roof" that have to be cut off or bent back to mount 360 or 480 a rad flush on the inside.


----------



## SaintKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Two tidbits:
> 1. The CoolerMaster Magflow suffers LED flicker on low and med.
> 2. The top cutouts do not perfectly match for a 360 rad. I had to elongate the forward 4 holes to get a Black Ice 360 Stealth to line up correctly.
> 3. There are two internal tabs bent down from the "roof" that have to be cut off or bent back to mount 360 or 480 a rad flush on the inside.


Yeah, the flickering is a real bummer : / They're quite a bit louder cranked all the way up than on low or med (I'm using CM SickleFlows...they do the same thing).


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sellcars001*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up...How was yours defective? Anything in particular I should look for? I would hate to ruin something...


Well, the pump made an odd noise. It was working but it was way too loud. Check out the following links for more info...

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=97733

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209387/corsair-h100-pump-noise

I don't think it's a bad cooling solution but it (like most others) has it's quirks. For me, I'm going to get this system up and running using the H100 and likely go with a true water cooling setup this summer.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Is it possible to mount dual 120mm fans in the front? I see what looks like mounting screws below my front 200mm fan.


----------



## Crest

You can put a 120mm on the bottom HD section and then a 120 where the 200 is.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintKW*
> 
> Yeah, the flickering is a real bummer : / They're quite a bit louder cranked all the way up than on low or med (I'm using CM SickleFlows...they do the same thing).


A few more unfortunate points:

1. The Scythe GT AP15s *do* tick - they just only do it when lying flat (horizontal). I have 5 on my 360 radiator in the "roof" and there's appreciable ticking. The same fans on my 240 in the basement don't tick at all. Solution is to run at 12v as the hum of a GT AP15 is not bad compared to ticking.

2. I bought one of those orange bladed Couger Vortex fans and it is absurdly loud. Maybe the dB aren't 50+ but the frequency spectrum is nasty. It's better if you use rubber mounting nipples as the case really amplifies it, but they are much, much harder on the ears than the Gentle Typhoons.

3. There is no simple way to push-pull on the basement 240. The stepped-bracket CM supplies prevents standard screws from mounting a fan to the back (right) side of the brackets (standard screws are about 5-6 mm too short). I will got cut some custom screws this weekend, but simply eliminating the step in the radiator bracket would have avoided this problem.

Nonetheless I'm enjoying my build save for the "assistance" of my cat. It won't be nearly as snazzy in photos like some of the artwork here, but it will cool well and make me happy.


----------



## Mize

Forgot to post this earlier...sorry for the lame cell phone photos... think I left my good camera at the office...

The gear is here









Cosmos II with doors and lower drive cages removed:










Fun toys to install into above case while cursing profusely at times:


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintKW*
> 
> They're blowing onto the 480 rad under the fans. Otherwise, it would be pulling air from the machine through the rad rather than cooler air from the room onto he rad.
> Thanks for adding me to the club!


This is what kinda confuses me though, and probably also confuses other people as well. You have your hard drives in the lower bays it would seem... cooled by the two 120mm fans down below, with no attachment to the upper area of the case.... so there's no excess heat there. Your memory is cooled by two fans.... which... let's face it, the RAM doesn't really ever get THAT hot to begin with. Your GPU's as well as THEIR memory and the CPU are all cooled by water.

My question is.... exactly where do you expect this drastic difference in heat to be coming from? I'd still say that the possibility of blowing cool air from the room, through the radiator (Thus turning it into not-so-cool air), and into the case would have more of an effect on increasing the heat in the case than it would if the fans were being used to pull whatever air is inside the case OUT of the case. I'm pretty sure that if your water blocks or tubing are getting hot enough that the ambient heat thrown off from them is enough to heat up the case, especially considering the 200mm fan pulling cool air into the case.... i think there's probably more of a concern with the water cooling loop itself.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> through the radiator (Thus turning it into not-so-cool air), and into the case would have more of an effect on increasing the heat in the case than it would if the fans were being used to pull whatever air is inside the case OUT of the case.


yes of course this is obvious... there are many pics of people with top radiators in this thread... everyone exhausts the air out the top of the case... no one could justify pushing hot air (through the radiator) into the case....

with my h100 i push/pull... push air from inside the case through the radiator and the top fans pull it out... exhausting from the top... it just makes sense


----------



## SaintKW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> yes of course this is obvious... there are many pics of people with top radiators in this thread... everyone exhausts the air out the top of the case... no one could justify pushing hot air (through the radiator) into the case....
> with my h100 i push/pull... push air from inside the case through the radiator and the top fans pull it out... exhausting from the top... it just makes sense


Ok...I'll turn the fans around. Really didn't think it mattered _that_ much with water cooling (not like I'm pulling crazy hot air away from the CPU / cards), but I guess it must.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> A few more unfortunate points:
> 1. The Scythe GT AP15s *do* tick - they just only do it when lying flat (horizontal). I have 5 on my 360 radiator in the "roof" and there's appreciable ticking. The same fans on my 240 in the basement don't tick at all. Solution is to run at 12v as the hum of a GT AP15 is not bad compared to ticking.
> 2. I bought one of those orange bladed Couger Vortex fans and it is absurdly loud. Maybe the dB aren't 50+ but the frequency spectrum is nasty. It's better if you use rubber mounting nipples as the case really amplifies it, but they are much, much harder on the ears than the Gentle Typhoons.
> 3. There is no simple way to push-pull on the basement 240. The stepped-bracket CM supplies prevents standard screws from mounting a fan to the back (right) side of the brackets (standard screws are about 5-6 mm too short). I will got cut some custom screws this weekend, but simply eliminating the step in the radiator bracket would have avoided this problem.
> Nonetheless I'm enjoying my build save for the "assistance" of my cat. It won't be nearly as snazzy in photos like some of the artwork here, but it will cool well and make me happy.


How old are your AP15's? I have an AP13 infront of me and there is no tick. Just a whoosh.

I have some AP15's coming end of the week or monday and I can check for myself.


----------



## Mize

My AP15 are brand new...arrived last week.

I initially tested them unmounted and there was no tick at all (holding the fan in my hand next to my ear connect to the wire for the front fan from the C2 Fan controller). Then I mounted them to the 360 radiator (and case top) and the ticking is very easy to hear at low. Mostly likely it's the case connection acting as an amplifier. The ones (only two right now) on my 240 in the PSU section you cannot hear at all, but they are not connected to the case as the ones on the top.


----------



## Crest

These slower AP13 and AP11's I bought now tick, but I stupidly left them on my desk running and tripped on the wire and they fell on the floor. Now the blade assembly is wobbling.

I may have to put them out of their misery.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> My AP15 are brand new...arrived last week.
> I initially tested them unmounted and there was no tick at all (holding the fan in my hand next to my ear connect to the wire for the front fan from the C2 Fan controller). Then I mounted them to the 360 radiator (and case top) and the ticking is very easy to hear at low. Mostly likely it's the case connection acting as an amplifier. The ones (only two right now) on my 240 in the PSU section you cannot hear at all, but they are not connected to the case as the ones on the top.


Hey Mize,

Also another possible reason you hear the ticking noise in the case is that now you have hooked up all the fans in the case you are now hearing the ticking noise because you now have multiple fans connected to the CM's fan controller drawing power. Had you hooked up multiple fans before you put them in the case to the controller you would most likely hear the ticking noise.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hey Mize,
> 
> Also another possible reason you hear the ticking noise in the case is that now you have hooked up all the fans in the case you are now hearing the ticking noise because you now have multiple fans connected to the CM's fan controller drawing power. Had you hooked up multiple fans before you put them in the case to the controller you would most likely hear the ticking noise.


I was thinking that the extra loading might affect it to, but I can't hear it on the lower fans (even will my head halfway inside the case







)


----------



## drsvelte

I've tested a few other case fans with the CM controller. Not a scientific test by any means, but a subjective ear-to-the-fan sort of trial. I've used Noiseblocker fans in three other builds and have found them to be almost silent. I had hopes they would perform well. I had plans for mounting Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fans ( 1200 RPM) as horizontal exhausts on the top. Unfortunately, they tick noticeably on the LOW setting; they are a little better on MED, but a faint tick is still audible. I had better luck with the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 120mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan (1400 RPM). It emits a light ticking on LOW, but was nearly quiet on MED. Finally, I found the BitFenix Spectre LED 140mm Fan was the most unobtrusive of the bunch. Only a very slight tick audible on LOW, none on MED. However, BitFenix fan does not seem to move as much air as the NBs.

Also as has been noticed by others, if multiple fans are connected to a single switch, the ticking becomes more pronounced.


----------



## heatsink

Well, speculating the obvious I ran a few test of my own on the controller. I'm sure we've all come to realize that this is not a true PWM circuit. For some unknown reasoning CM decided to pulse the 12v instead which explains the ticking noise and the pulsating LEDs.

I purchased a full set of Phobya's to install into the case and fortunately they only have a very minor tick on low speed. I also had to cut the LED wires from each fan and use the original LED wiring supplied with the case and soldered and sleeved to use the controllers LED on/off switch (direct 12v).

If I would have only known the childish designing that went into the controler I wouldn't have touched this case for the price I paid for it. Live and learn I guess........


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> Well, speculating the obvious I ran a few test of my own on the controller. I'm sure we've all come to realize that this is not a true PWM circuit. For some unknown reasoning CM decided to pulse the 12v instead which explains the ticking noise and the pulsating LEDs.
> I purchased a full set of Phobya's to install into the case and fortunately they only have a very minor tick on low speed. I also had to cut the LED wires from each fan and use the original LED wiring supplied with the case and soldered and sleeved to use the controllers LED on/off switch (direct 12v).
> If I would have only known the childish designing that went into the controler I wouldn't have touched this case for the price I paid for it. Live and learn I guess........


Hey would love to see how you soldered and sleeved the cables from the LED fan to the controller


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hey would love to see how you soldered and sleeved the cables from the LED fan to the controller


I'm out of town (on the IPad) right now but I'll post what I did when I get back. The Phobya's use a switch right at the fan which, when in the on position, closes the 12v loop to the LEDs. Since the fan is supplied a ground through the controller it only took one wire to the controllers LED connector.


----------



## MoMann

The only thing that is making me not want this case is the side window, has anybody put one on their case?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> The only thing that is making me not want this case is the side window, has anybody put one on their case?


Well talking to one of the CM reps and he stated that a Windowed side panel maybe in the works. Not sure on the ETA but hey I can wait.


----------



## MoMann

Do you know of anybody that modded one on?


----------



## xaviergzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> yes of course this is obvious... there are many pics of people with top radiators in this thread... everyone exhausts the air out the top of the case... no one could justify pushing hot air (through the radiator) into the case....
> with my h100 i push/pull... push air from inside the case through the radiator and the top fans pull it out... exhausting from the top... it just makes sense


I have My h100 in a push pull with 4 fans and the airflow is INTO the case... I have not notice any adverse effects...i'm gonna experiment with both setups and post the results...


----------



## navynuke499

here is mine. im happy with it so far other than the fan controller issue. i wish there was a controller that would fit in the place of the hot swap bays since i dont intend on using them.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMann*
> 
> Do you know of anybody that modded one on?


Go to the link provided here to see a modded one

*http://pcjunkiemods.com/*



*Also here*

*http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15426*


----------



## Anth0789

SS all updated!


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hey would love to see how you soldered and sleeved the cables from the LED fan to the controller


I just used the cables that came with the case. Cut the ends off and soldered them direct to the fan PCB.





*Note ::.*
The center pic shows the original switch wires that I cut out. The left wire solder pad was unused, the right wire is the 12v line to the LEDs and then the ground to the right of that.


----------



## heatsink

I also found a fix for the drooping video card issue. If you look at the rear card support bracket it does have some slack in the bottom slot:



I used a little heat shrink over the bottom of the support bracket to keep the board level:



You may need to double up on the heat shrink.


----------



## bob808

Hey guys!
I just thought you might enjoy a couple picts of a nearly complete case mod that I am doing.
I'll let the pictures do the talking




































Link to build log- http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-2-case-mod/0_20


----------



## heatsink

Very nice!


----------



## elementaldragon

Well... i think that's the first window i've seen. Not bad.... but i'm still not a huge fan of windowed cases.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I just thought you might enjoy a couple picts of a nearly complete case mod that I am doing.
> I'll let the pictures do the talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to build log- http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-2-case-mod/0_20


That build is amazing


----------



## Mize

As much as I like the outside look, the interior is more gorgeous with the contrasting colors. Bravo.


----------



## myrtleee34

The two side HD fans, I would like to change them out. i picked up the cougar fans, but they do not fit, due to their non square frame.
What is everyone using in this 120mm spot?


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> The two side HD fans, I would like to change them out. i picked up the cougar fans, but they do not fit, due to their non square frame.
> What is everyone using in this 120mm spot?


you can zip tie the cougars into those spots that's what i did... 4 zip ties each it will work mine are fine and secure


----------



## Mize

This is so far from the artwork some of you do...nonetheless it runs cool and reasonably quiet:


----------



## Evolution069

Here goes mine!

Pretty much an easy build with one cpu loop.

I'm waiting for the Nvdia Kepler release to start my GPU loop.









By eovlution069 at 2012-03-05


----------



## Mize

One thing I didn't realize is that my 360 would preclude putting my BR-RW in either of the top two bays...


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> This is so far from the artwork some of you do...nonetheless it runs cool and reasonably quiet:


Nice, What is that at the bottom front area where you have the second rad located?


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Nice, What is that at the bottom front area where you have the second rad located?


Tee to a valve to a plug for easy draining. Works great - I flushed 2x during leak testing with no hassle.


----------



## gponcho

S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Tee to a valve to a plug for easy draining. Works great - I flushed 2x during leak testing with no hassle.


Sweet who makes it and where did you buy it from?


----------



## Mize

The valve and plug are Bitspower (frozencpu) and the Tee is an Enzotech (newegg)...connected with barbs and tubing.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Here's what my Cosmos 2 looks like with 10 fans, mostly AP 15's but I'm using 3 of the stock fans too. I've got 3 splitters running and every fan hooked up to the fan controller but now it's causing ticking somewhere I can't locate the ticking source it's driving me nuts so I'll probably put in a fan controller and run some of the fans off of it. I think perhaps I overloaded the fan controller channels as I've got my D14 fans also running off the same channel as my top fans.


----------



## Mize

I should have mentioned this...I can't hear any ticking. Rig is right next to me all fans on low (7 AP15s, all the included fans, CM Mega and one other Scythe, PWM pump nearly off and all I can hear is a gentle hum). Moved the door fans to my 240 with 2 AP15s and can't fit any GPU fans owing to tubing. Total of 13 fans not counting PSU fan.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> I should have mentioned this...I can't hear any ticking. Rig is right next to me all fans on low (7 AP15s, all the included fans, CM Mega and one other Scythe, PWM pump nearly off and all I can hear is a gentle hum). Moved the door fans to my 240 with 2 AP15s and can't fit any GPU fans owing to tubing. Total of 13 fans not counting PSU fan.


You have them all connected to the Cosmos Fan Controller and no hum lucky you! You would be in the 2% category


----------



## Mize

Not all are on the fan controller and none on the fan controller are "split" - only my radiators (9 fans) are on the controller.


----------



## Anth0789

Funny my reset button does not work on my controller up on top.

Sent a part request for new control panel but still waiting its been weeks.

I guess Coolermaster is till trying to fix this issue with the fan controller.


----------



## Plaedien

It seems like you've got push/pull working on your H100 there (im assuming there is fans above in the top cavity) how did you go with the power connector on that motherboard? Im looking at getting the same MB









****Sorry for the double post - I cant delete this one! Mods?*****


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaviergzz*
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from my HAF X... this is a work in progress
> dunno what to do with the led strips from the LINK kit... as this is a windowless case... any sugestion???
> im ordering paracord next week and sleeve all my cables... including the ugly ass white from the cooling and lighting nodes from the LINK kit.. really corsair..WHITE???


It seems like you've got push/pull working on your H100 there (im assuming there is fans above in the top cavity) how did you go with the power connector on that motherboard? Im looking at getting the same MB


----------



## Plaedien

Has anybody tried a Cooler Master R4-L2R-20CK-GP LED fan? Does it click / blink with the cosmos fan controller?


----------



## xaviergzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> It seems like you've got push/pull working on your H100 there (im assuming there is fans above in the top cavity) how did you go with the power connector on that motherboard? Im looking at getting the same MB


There was just enough room to fit. the fan does touch the power header...

here are some pics


----------



## Plaedien

wow that certainly is a tight fit - at least it works! Nice job









Do you have fans up top too? What kind of temps are you getting with this setup?


----------



## chefman21

I saw one of these the other day. They are massive! My first thought was that it has to be regarded as a fairly substantial piece of furniture. It's not something that you will miss when you walk in. Beautiful case though. The lines are so clean. If I could use it to its full potential, I would definitely buy one.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well all I can say is that we are working on it. We will fix some of the technical issues, some issues will have to be fixed by the fan manufacturers. We are focusing on the voltage stability, and the startup voltage. This means low speed setting is being adjusted. Some of the key functions will be adjusted for the positive. Cooler Master fans do not have the same issues as some other brands fans, but we are committed to increasing the satisfaction of everyone with a Cosmos II anyway. Thats what it is all about.


Hello CM MR HAF, Can you please provide us with a status update with the testing you have been doing to fix the voltage stability issue. I am holding off doing my upgrades the the case incase I need to return/replace a part since I dont what to go through the cable tiding just to undo the whole thing. Would be great to have the fan controller working correctly soon.

Many thanks


----------



## navynuke499

This may be a little early to ask, but does anyone know if there is a reservoir that will fit in place of the 2 hot swap bays or maybe an adapter to fit a dvd drive in place of both of them. i would like to keep my bluray and dvd drives and i intend on adding a 3x120 rad up top which i know wont fit with a drive in the top bay, at least with the length of my drives. i have no intention of ever using the hot swap feature so if anyone knows of anything like this i would love to see it. thanks in advance


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> This may be a little early to ask, but does anyone know if there is a reservoir that will fit in place of the 2 hot swap bays or maybe an adapter to fit a dvd drive in place of both of them. i would like to keep my bluray and dvd drives and i intend on adding a 3x120 rad up top which i know wont fit with a drive in the top bay, at least with the length of my drives. i have no intention of ever using the hot swap feature so if anyone knows of anything like this i would love to see it. thanks in advance


Dude if you buy the slim 360 rad with some 45 degree angled connectors you should be able to only loose the top slot and you should be fine to leave the Blue-ray and DVD drive. That's what I am doing.


----------



## navynuke499

using an internal res? i was planning on a bay res but i guess it doesnt really matter since it has the sliding cover. i really like the frozenQ fusion series but i hear from a lot of people that they leak. i dont want to take the chance.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Dude if you buy the slim 360 rad with some 45 degree angled connectors you should be able to only loose the top slot and you should be fine to leave the Blue-ray and DVD drive. That's what I am doing.


I used a black ice 360 and could not fit my BD-RW in either of the top two bays. Second one just barely doesn't clear - but it definitely doesn't fit. Top is empty, middle is reservoir and bottom is BD-RW.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> using an internal res? i was planning on a bay res but i guess it doesnt really matter since it has the sliding cover. i really like the frozenQ fusion series but i hear from a lot of people that they leak. i dont want to take the chance.


I used and xspc single-bay reservoir. You could fit a dual in the top two and still have a 360 radiator.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> using an internal res? i was planning on a bay res but i guess it doesnt really matter since it has the sliding cover. i really like the frozenQ fusion series but i hear from a lot of people that they leak. i dont want to take the chance.


Yes using the Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel


----------



## Crest

Putting any fans on the side door is just not working for me. Either they move some air and and sound like hell or move nothing and are quiet. The moment I take the fans off the door they are completely quiet. I have these AP15's running at 40% voltage and they are supremely quiet unless they are hooked to the door. It's not a vibration it's a air sound from the air coming through the door.

I'm going to try setting them back to exhaust.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Putting any fans on the side door is just not working for me. Either they move some air and and sound like hell or move nothing and are quiet. The moment I take the fans off the door they are completely quiet. I have these AP15's running at 40% voltage and they are supremely quiet unless they are hooked to the door. It's not a vibration it's a air sound from the air coming through the door.
> I'm going to try setting them back to exhaust.


You don't need the door though...mount one on the backside of the drive cage at 100% voltage and it will hit the gpus just fine with minimal noise.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> You don't need the door though...mount one on the backside of the drive cage at 100% voltage and it will hit the gpus just fine with minimal noise.


No way I'm running these fans at 100%.

Also I have no idea how I'd mount them on the drive cage. If you mean the removable drive case piece, then how? the holes I see on it are too small to mount a fan.


----------



## Mize

Look at my graphics cards, then move to the right. That's where. The fan in that photo is one of the 120 CMs included with the case and it's very quiet.


----------



## Crest

I already know what you're talking about but my fan screws won't fit, and if I use ATX screws they don't fit the fan holes.

I got it to work, but I had to drill larger holes into the piece of metal. Also putting it as a pull to the video cards ended up causing lots of pulsating fan noise, I then set it as a push and it's much quieter while moving more air.


----------



## BigT

CoolerMaster provided long thin screws that go through the entire 25MM fan and into those small holes. there are instructions on page 13 of the CoolerMaster Cosmos Ultra Tower User Manual that include pictures. It worked well for me. there are two fan positions.


----------



## BigT

I have been away on vacation with no internet for a while. and I was just woundering if there was an update on the Cosmos II fan controller. has coolermaster said anythign else about a new fan controller or fans that are "certified" to work with no tick? thanks in advance for any replys. and an FYI, my R4-S2S-124K-GP seem to work still with no tick on medium speed and barely no tick on low speed. you need to have your ear within 1cm to hear it.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> CoolerMaster provided long thin screws that go through the entire 25MM fan and into those small holes. there are instructions on page 13 of the CoolerMaster Cosmos Ultra Tower User Manual that include pictures. It worked well for me. there are two fan positions.


This.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> I have been away on vacation with no internet for a while. and I was just woundering if there was an update on the Cosmos II fan controller. has coolermaster said anythign else about a new fan controller or fans that are "certified" to work with no tick? thanks in advance for any replys. and an FYI, my R4-S2S-124K-GP seem to work still with no tick on medium speed and barely no tick on low speed. you need to have your ear within 1cm to hear it.


Still no news on the fan controller fix but they are working on it for looks of it.


----------



## BigT

OK sounds good. THX for the speedy update!


----------



## Plaedien

Has anyone tested Gelid wings 120mm with this controller?


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> CoolerMaster provided long thin screws that go through the entire 25MM fan and into those small holes. there are instructions on page 13 of the CoolerMaster Cosmos Ultra Tower User Manual that include pictures. It worked well for me. there are two fan positions.


That still doesn't solve my main issue right now. Putting the fan on the outside of that panel as a pull system causes much more air noise. Setting it to push is much quieter, but the screws don't reach.

So I tested with the stock CM fans, makes just boat loads of noise and moves no air, I put my face up to the fan at full voltage and it makes a bunch of noise but not movement. This is with it attached and sitting on my desk. I put in my TB Silence fan which I can not hear unless my ear is next to it, again, moves no air even with it up to my ear and makes much more noise. I might as well cut out a hole for it with a dremel for it to be any use. I took out my front 200mm to put in an AP12-3 and when I put the 200mm on my desk at full voltage I felt barely any movement. Maybe it's best as an exhaust.

The more I work with this case the more I wish I just spent more and got a caselabs. I'm just trying to put some more airflow in my case but there is a obstacle.

I don't want to so soon, but maybe I should just spend the 600 or so dollars and watercool.


----------



## BigT

You dont need to spend tons of money and water cool to be cool in this case. I have an I7 980 @ 4.6ghz HT on in this case and it is cooled with a zalman CNPS10X Flex. I am useing delta fans but it was also very cool with some CM blade master fans too. and remember PWM on your CPU means silent at idle ( for soem reason people dont understand what PWM is and how it works and its advantages with a pwm motherboard). when your gameing who cares. you cant hear it anyway. all I have cooling my case is the stock 200 at full speed, and the stock 120's that came with the case and some more R4-S2S-124K-GP (same as the stock 120 but the cables are not black). for a total of eight R4-S2S-124K-GP the 200mm and three pwm fans. (two on the heatsink and an identical one on the rear exhaust all controlled by the pwm)

SO... to sum things up:

three R4-S2S-124K-GP on the top.
two R4-S2S-124K-GP on the side for gpu
two R4-S2S-124K-GP for the lower hdds
one R4-S2S-124K-GP in the center for the gpu
one stock 200 on the front
two pwm fans on the heatsink
one pwm fan on the rear exhaust (same as cpu controled by cpu as well) this helps pull the heat out under heavy load.

when my computer is ideling it is quiet. when I am gameing my cpu fans go up in speed but i cant hear them over my game. I have no problems with heat, and my very overclocked 980 HEX core with HT on stays very cool even under LinX. The stock fans do not suck, and they all move alot of air. I refuse to believe otherwise because I have them and they all work well, even the 200mm. and my gpu fans on the door work fine and do not make noise.

you can spend tons of money makeing a nice water loop. I know I have in the past. but with a top end air cooler and the right pwm fans you can get the same cooling performance. now if you want to make a water loop because it is part of your hobby then go for it. but dont spend the money because you think there is no other way. because you can make your case work very quietly for very cheep.


----------



## Crest

My objective is reducing noise, my temps are perfectly fine. My NH-D14 and my dual 580 lightnings produce most of the noise, the NH-D14 isn't PWM or voltage regulated so I might put two of my Ap15's on it and run them low.

My 580's run on auto fans so when they get hot they run faster so my plan was to push some more air their way to help keep the fans at a lower RPM under load. I'm running a fan profile to only really crank up when they get to the 70c mark, but that only helps so much.

*Edit:* Sorry for perhaps bringing down the mood. I'm just frustrated trying to reach my goals. I think currently I'll watercool my CPU atleast. I'll then trade my video cards for something else and watercool them later.

I managed to put in my first, slower AP11 and AP13 in the door and it's quiet now and moves air to the GPU's. I put my AP12 in the bottom 120 spot to cool the drives better. It's about as quiet, but my load fan RPM dropped so my load sound is much lower now.


----------



## BigT

I see what you are trying to do now. that can be tricky. the crappy part is playing around with fans. it can become costly. are you concerned with the sound of the system under load or just idle/internet browsing/lite use?


----------



## myrtleee34

can I be added too?


----------



## myrtleee34




----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


OMG!!! That is one nice paint job! Nice Work!


----------



## myrtleee34




----------



## Anth0789

^ Very nice!

Updated list!


----------



## Evolution069

nice paint job! god Im not ready to do some mod on a 400$ case but Im ready to learn here 

Im adding a gpu water loop soon and post my pics.


----------



## sellcars001

Finally got everything put together and no Post...







Well, I need to get some time and start troubleshooting...


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/772837/width/467/height/700/flags/


2 middle fans!









I gotta try that, no modding required?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> 2 middle fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta try that, no modding required?


I have the same with my setup just used tie wraps that is all.


Also I got an email by CoolerMaster and they approved my part request for the new control panel.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I have the same with my setup just used tie wraps that is all.
> 
> 
> Also I got an email by CoolerMaster and they approved my part request for the new control panel.


is it related to the blinking fan when not at maximum speed??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> is it related to the blinking fan when not at maximum speed??


I hope so, I requested a part request since my reset button does not work not sure if its related to the fan controller issue.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I have the same with my setup just used tie wraps that is all.
> 
> 
> Also I got an email by CoolerMaster and they approved my part request for the new control panel.


Nice a couple of points/Questions:

1. Did you purchase Corsiar's 1200 upgraded cables or did you buy another brand if so who?

2. No point getting the control panel until they fix the Ticking noise and LED pulsating issue. You will probably need to replace the controller again. You should check with them about that. Save you from ordering twice.

3. Would like to see a full on shot of your inside case layout.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Nice a couple of points/Questions:
> 
> 1. Did you purchase Corsiar's 1200 upgraded cables or did you buy another brand if so who?
> 
> 2. No point getting the control panel until they fix the Ticking noise and LED pulsating issue. You will probably need to replace the controller again. You should check with them about that. Save you from ordering twice.
> 
> 3. Would like to see a full on shot of your inside case layout.


1. I bought the PSU off someone here at OCN and it came with the white cables except for the GPU ones I bought those on ebay.

2. I would have to ask them about that.

3. Here is a pic:



Sadly I don't have my second GTX 480 anymore just one since the other died.


----------



## Mize

AP-15s in stock at Frozencpu.com today @ $18.95.


----------



## mpetroul

I bought one of these cooler master cases a while back and it is awesome!

The only drawback to using the fan controller is not being able to have the RPM readout on my G19

along with an LED project I am working on for the case, I made up some Y-adapters so that I can at least read back the fan speeds in ADIA and LED host, etc.

Here are a few pics of each project, I am working on plexi covers for my LED's so that I dont have to worry about shorting and the plastic will hold the LEDs and help as a lens for them.

Let me know what you think. Thanks, Mike

A pic of the dash I use in ADIA, the case fans are at the top and the Radiator fans are in the CPU tab



the sleeved wire I started with for the tach signal



The three pin connector w/ bonded 22awg wire soldered to it.


The end for MB tach signal


the end to plug into the fan controller to get 12vdc


I made enough of them to all 5 MB headers connected up. Although one was already filled with my 920 kuhler pump.

Here is the start of the LED's I am making up, I really need a windowed panel to show these off when I am done. That will be next.

I started with these PC boards, they are set up to hold 15 LED's and 5 resistors in a 3/5 set.


----------



## mpetroul

more on my LEDs

The first one I did, trying to get it all figured out.


The second one I did, getting a little better.


Here is a connector end, they will plug into the led connectors on my Cosmos ii


Various photos of connectors I used and wiring etc




Here they are lit up



They are really bright, so I made up a rheostat just to dim them to take the pictures


----------



## Reworker

Had this case for a few weeks, but only now starting to transfer components over from my FT02. Still undecided about the motherboard, but will probably go for R4E. Anybody know which 2.5'' to 3.5" converters will fit the front hot swap bays? I tried my metal Icy Dock SSD converters, but there was some resistance towards the very end and I didn't want to force it.

Sorry for the poor quality photo (Blackberry):-


----------



## Jobeo

BTW my tip for anyone working with this case... put magic sliders under the rails... one under each of the little rubber things there... that way you can turn it from one side to the other very easily....

can't even count how many times i turned it front/bank/front/back while i was getting everything wired


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> BTW my tip for anyone working with this case... put magic sliders under the rails... one under each of the little rubber things there... that way you can turn it from one side to the other very easily....
> can't even count how many times i turned it front/bank/front/back while i was getting everything wired


For builds I use a table small enough to walk around and work from all sides so I don't have to move the case, but this is a good tip for regular use (slide under/beside desk / slide out). I bought some casters to put on the case but the plastic frame gets in the way so I never mounted them.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Had this case for a few weeks, but only now starting to transfer components over from my FT02. Still undecided about the motherboard, but will probably go for R4E. Anybody know which 2.5'' to 3.5" converters will fit the front hot swap bays? I tried my metal Icy Dock SSD converters, but there was some resistance towards the very end and I didn't want to force it.
> Sorry for the poor quality photo (Blackberry):-


Well, i'm not sure about the 2.5" to 3.5" converters... but i'd have to say before you start experimenting with one you might already have, do so after removing the hot swap bays themselves from the case. I only say this because i tried using a hard drive with a top that wasn't square (i.e. the lid over the platters and such was actually kind of contoured to the platters, so it had half-circle bits taken out basically), and there are actually spring-steel guides that both make sure the drive stays against the bottom of the bay as well as probably preventing vibrations. Well... the front set of those clips wound up getting stuck in the rounded bits of the top of the hard drive, making it impossible to pull out, so i had to unhook everything just to take the hot swap bays out, then had to pull those guides out. They're not hard to remove if you happen to have to do so, but i don't think it's possible to do, or easy to do, while they're still in the case.


----------



## Reworker

@ elementaldragon,

Thanks for the advice, I will remove one of the hot swap bays for closer inspection and see what exactly is causing the resistance. My current model SSD converters are these: -http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=117

However, Icy Dock seem to say that this (plastic) model is perhaps more universally compatible with hot swap bays:- http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=80

I remember when the CM Storm Trooper was released, and there were many comments that it should have had 3.5'" hot swaps and not just 2.5". Now with the Cosmos 2 the reverse seems to be true, but I'm sure one adapter should work. If not I will use an Icy Dock 5.25" to 3.5" hot swap bay with the matching converter.


----------



## elementaldragon

Well... looking at those adapters, it doesn't seem like there SHOULD be any issue with the spring steel braces i mentioned... but it might be best to take the hot swap bays out to see exactly what's going on. That's the one reason why i wish they didn't have the SATA data and power cables attached to the back, because it makes it a royal pain to remove, since you have to unplug everything from behind the motherboard tray, and pull the cables back through in order to take the hot swap bays out as they both come out in one unit.

Though, i'm kind of curious as to why you don't use the HDD bays to mount your SSD(s). They do have the appropriate holes in them on the bottom to secure a SSD, which is where i currently have my Agility 3.


----------



## Reworker

The main reason is that I swap drives between my workstation at the office and my home PC. In my FT02 I have a 5.25" to 3.5" hot swap bay adapter, and use the SSD converters (containing my project SSD's) to move large projects between the two machines.

Yes, the standard hard drive trays take the SSD's on their own, or in the SSD converted case just fine. Only the hot swap functionality is missing. One thing I have noticed is quite a degree of flex in the roof panel, especially around the area of the second fan mount - anybody else noticed this?

Seems solid enough at the back of the case, near the handle attachment points, but around the top middle fan cutout its quite easy to depress the metal, which then "springs" back into once the pressure is removed. Never read any mention of this before, so I'm curious to know other user's experiences.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> but this is a good tip for regular use (slide under/beside desk / slide out). I bought some casters to put on the case but the plastic frame gets in the way so I never mounted them.


yes i still have them under the case they are a godsend... makes it very easy to access ... and if you need to move it somewhere ya just slide it makes the whole process a lot simpler...


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> However, Icy Dock seem to say that this (plastic) model is perhaps more universally compatible with hot swap bays:- http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=80


forget about that... i posted in this thread 3 and 1/2 weeks ago about it ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/660#post_16473320

doesn't work at all... and yes i have the plastic one. i never did get it to work and no one responded about any adapter that was compatible. i wound up just putting them in the normal HD bays and the hotswap goes unused. would be interested to know if you figure something out.

what is even more frustrating is that they don't give you front cover pieces if you just wanted to completely remove the hotswap bay and not use it at all. its a weird height, so you can't just use 2 of the other drive bay covers


----------



## Reworker

@ Jobeo,

Seems like you and I are trying to achieve the same thing. I will experiment more, but if it turns out that the 3.5'" will only accept regular HDD, and no adapters, then I will install another one of these: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=29

These units are compatible with http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=80 At the moment though I'm more concerned with how flexible the roof section seems to be. My HAF X and seemed to be a great deal more rigid in this area.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> OMG!!! That is one nice paint job! Nice Work!


it was Hydro dipped


----------



## mtrx

Ended up using a Cosmos II on my new SB-E rig, absolutely loving it. It's definately a huge upgrade from my old Antec P182 that I used to have.

I only wish the noisy speaker/buzzer could be turned off easily. Ended up stuffing it full of tape, which helped a lot.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Brianmz

Also got my Cosmos II about a month ago, haven't started modding it yet tho, just replaced the fans with CM excaliburs and moved my system to the cosmos II.









Shot at 2012-02-13









Shot at 2012-02-23









Shot at 2012-02-23









Shot at 2012-03-13

Will update with better pics as soon as I mod it and organize the cabling.


----------



## Crest

MSI Lightning Xtreme bros


----------



## Anth0789

Updated spreadsheet!


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> MSI Lightning Xtreme bros


^


----------



## Crest

Speaking of which, I plan on watercooling mine since the 680's don't seem to interesting, though the waterblocks are crazy pricey 175 per block from Bits Power.


----------



## elementaldragon

Don't seem too interesting? Supposedly has three times as many cores as the 580. I'd say that counts as "interesting"...


----------



## Crest

Three times as many cores, fine. But based off leaked benchmarks it trades blows with the 7970. And it has 2GB ram.


----------



## Mize

Supposedly a 4GB 680 on the way...now that would be interesting especially if the TDP leak numbers are on target.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Supposedly a 4GB 680 on the way...now that would be interesting especially if the TDP leak numbers are on target.


While interesting, I'm going to hold off until the Maxwell myself, unless the gk100 is too good, since the 680 according to rumours is the gk104 of the kepler series, which is reserved for mid range vid cards =/


----------



## heatsink

OMG!! What I gotta do? sell my 580's now? Technology is way to fast for my wallet, lol. I just got mine set up on air right now.



setting up my SSD right now


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> OMG!! What I gotta do? sell my 580's now? Technology is way to fast for my wallet, lol. I just got mine set up on air right now.
> 
> setting up my SSD right now


Lol, if you game 1080p, you are set for quite some time, not like they push really demanding games too often, only game that made my cards suffer was witcher 2 with everything cranked up, bf3 i get 80ish fps with just 1 card, havent tested it in sli.

But planning to move to 1600p in a week, had 1440 before but monitor died and got a refund.
Want to see how much 1600p makes my set up work.


----------



## myrtleee34




----------



## myrtleee34




----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Lol, if you game 1080p, you are set for quite some time, not like they push really demanding games too often, only game that made my cards suffer was witcher 2 with everything cranked up, bf3 i get 80ish fps with just 1 card, havent tested it in sli.
> 
> But planning to move to 1600p in a week, had 1440 before but monitor died and got a refund.
> Want to see how much 1600p makes my set up work.


nice! I've just got mine installed; play'n round with the benchmarks now, way cool!!!!!


----------



## gdesmo

How about adding the Cosmos 1000 series ?


----------



## cosmin

Hey guys, it's my first post here! Glad to find such a wonderful community.

I will soon receiver my Cosmos II, and a Corsair H100, and I will post here if i'll find any trouble with my setup.









I will add pics as soon as I assemble my system.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> How about adding the Cosmos 1000 series ?


There is already one made search it.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> How about adding the Cosmos 1000 series ?


Keep your peasant cases out of here.


----------



## gdesmo

Sounds like your`re an ignorant person,we are supposed to help each other not troll or post negative comments! You don`t know what other equipment I have or what else I`m building,you are a poor reflection of your otherwise excellent group.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Keep your peasant cases out of here.


No need to be a dick


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


uhmm wow where are the 8pin and 4pin power leads?? under those cougars?? how much pressure is on them?


----------



## mtrx

I would love to know aswell, struggling with the exact same setup to install fans there. The 8-pin connector just blocks the fan completely.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I would love to know aswell, struggling with the exact same setup to install fans there. The 8-pin connector just blocks the fan completely.


you need to use slim fans... two of these on the bottom should do the trick

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185138


----------



## shaft06

FYI
I received a new fan control panel from CM this week (3/14). There is still LED flickering and ticking on anything but high. I have Bitfenix Spectre Pros.


----------



## heatsink

Yeah, I just hard wired my LED's and ran those to the controller. I figured it would be some time before they came up with a solution. Flicker solved......


----------



## heatsink

*Stage 1 :*



What a mess hu? Now comes the fun part. Since then I've added a sound card so I could run SLI at x16 x16. This shot is more of a before picture for myself.


----------



## Reworker

Does anyone know which make/model of fans are compatible with the 2 PIN black LED on/off cables for this case? Currently I only have the supplied front fan connected via this cable. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Crest

This morning I took my new dremel to my case and cleaned up my cut job on the side panel and also on the back 140. I cut it out so that the air moves more freely. Temps on CPU dropped about 2C at load, and much more heat can be pumped out of my case from my GPU's.

Not to mention quieter. I might cut into the top of the case to open up more air flow room.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> uhmm wow where are the 8pin and 4pin power leads?? under those cougars?? how much pressure is on them?


Not as much pressure as I thought there would be. as first I thought it was going to be a pain, after reading everyone's posts. but install went in quite well. This is why I posted this pic, showing that it can be installed with the cougars.

Before you mount the H100, connect power wires and install cpu fan speed sensor on H100 to the MOBO.

If you have more questions or want more pics, PM me.


----------



## myrtleee34

With all of the fans installed, there is a TON of air exhausting out the top of the H100!!
I think my temps are on par, even being OC.
3930K at 4.8Ghz temps at idle are 33-35C on high and 38-40C on low fans speeds.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> With all of the fans installed, there is a TON of air exhausting out the top of the H100!!
> I think my temps are on par, even being OC.
> 3930K at 4.8Ghz temps at idle are 33-35C on high and 38-40C on low fans speeds.


What fans do you have installed on the H100? Stock? What kind of load temperatures on low. People tell me the NH-D14 has like the best noise to performance ratio, but I'm thinking about putting some Ap13's on it.

Edit: Wait, the cougar 120's? The PWM ones? What RPM is high and low?

I owned the PWM 120's and they were very noisy for me.


----------



## Evolution069

Hey guys, for those who were looking which fan you can use with this case, the only one I found with a On/OFF 2 pin led is the

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2577

However, you must find the reseller near you to get these fans. And so far they only come in blue( cool since the 200mm led is blue). I guess this should fix the problem with blinking fan with tinkering noise.

I'm in the process to command one of these before buying a full set.

Ill let you know if it fix the problem.

p.s. Sorry for my english, i'm a french canadian and sometime, i tend to do a lots of mistake.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Hey guys, for those who were looking which fan you can use with this case, the only one I found with a On/OFF 2 pin led is the
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2577
> However, you must find the reseller near you to get these fans. And so far they only come in blue( cool since the 200mm led is blue). I guess this should fix the problem with blinking fan with tinkering noise.
> I'm in the process to command one of these before buying a full set.
> Ill let you know if it fix the problem.
> p.s. Sorry for my english, i'm a french canadian and sometime, i tend to do a lots of mistake.


Your English is just find my Quebec'r friend. When you do check see if you can also hear a lot of noise from the fan as well as how much air the fan pushes.

Thanks


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> What fans do you have installed on the H100? Stock? What kind of load temperatures on low. People tell me the NH-D14 has like the best noise to performance ratio, but I'm thinking about putting some Ap13's on it.
> Edit: Wait, the cougar 120's? The PWM ones? What RPM is high and low?
> I owned the PWM 120's and they were very noisy for me.


I rig is maxed out with Cougar fans, the 4 fans on the H100 are the PWM.
Running Prime 95 on low I hit 78-80C. and on high 71-73C.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I rig is maxed out with Cougar fans, the 4 fans on the H100 are the PWM.
> Running Prime 95 on low I hit 78-80C. and on high 71-73C.


How dose this compare to everyone else?


----------



## VSXthorn

H100 and the cosmos 2. A match made in hell... Or not? Hows that 8 pin connector working out with push pull? How about some Velcro?
How about both sets of fans with Velcro to change air flow on the fly?





another coolermaster cosmos 2 owner plagued by blinking fans and clicking noise on low and medium fan settings!
and yes thats a $40 video card in a $350 case. waiting patiently for Kepler release

Oh and pardon me for not answering the previous posters question. Those temps seem high, but it also depends on ambient temp of the room as well.


----------



## myrtleee34

I too am waiting for Kepler!


----------



## mtrx

Same here, Kepler SLI should make things interesting.









I just hope the 4GB 680's won't be delayed for too long from the launch.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Same here, Kepler SLI should make things interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the 4GB 680's won't be delayed for too long from the launch.


Which to go with, the 2Gb 3Gb or 4Gb?
And, how long to wait to order up?


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!

I will be also buying Kepler.


----------



## KAMASTER

Here is my Cosmos 2


----------



## VSXthorn

I like this mod KAMASTER has done because it doesn't look impossible. Yes the window mod is hard but the rest i can get my head around without running away and screaming at the top of my lungs " how the @[email protected]#'" did he do that . But seriously the white interior, is that paint? soooo... glossy! Please share with us how the hell you did that.


----------



## myrtleee34

Kamaster what you running for LED on top (white) and bottom (red)?


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Kamaster what you running for LED on top (white) and bottom (red)?


The LED's at the top and side of the case are Logisys LED sunlight sticks 12" white......... the bottoms ones are two - logisys sunlight sticks 12" red....

hope this helps... I cut the wires up and put 3pin fan connectors to them and wired them up to the cosmos 2 control panel which puts out 12v and you can control 9 LEDs







via an on/off led switch on the front control panel (props to CM for that one)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VSXthorn*
> 
> I like this mod KAMASTER has done because it doesn't look impossible. Yes the window mod is hard but the rest i can get my head around without running away and screaming at the top of my lungs " how the @[email protected]#'" did he do that . But seriously the white interior, is that paint? soooo... glossy! Please share with us how the hell you did that.


The white interior is not painted







its all 1/8" acrylic panels cut by laser. I had to measure out the entire case from the inside and drew them up in CAD









Thanks for the amazing comments


----------



## KAMASTER

Here are some more pics.....


----------



## Anth0789

^ Very nice!

Your added to the list!

I just received my new control panel from Coolmaster.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> ^ Very nice!
> 
> Your added to the list!
> 
> I just received my new control panel from Coolmaster.


Please let me know if it resolved the issue with the ticking and the LED pulsating on Low and Medium settings.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KAMASTER*
> 
> Here is my Cosmos 2


Very nice. Questions did you braid your own cables (Power, video cables..etc ) or did you buy them? Also if you bought them where did you buy them from?


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Please let me know if it resolved the issue witht he ticking and the LED pulsating on Low and Medium settings.


My LEDs pulsate as well, and my fans tick as well.....

I contacted cooler master for a front door (for hot swap bays) as i cracked mine.

Sorry for posting a question here, but what way did you contract cooler master?

thanks


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Very nice. Questions did you braid your own cables (Power, video cables..etc ) or did you buy them? Also if you bought them where did you buy them from?


I sleeved every single one of those wires myself







I dont like the work of other people, heat shrink never lines up!!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KAMASTER*
> 
> My LEDs pulsate as well, and my fans tick as well.....
> I contacted cooler master for a front door (for hot swap bays) as i cracked mine.
> Sorry for posting a question here, but what way did you contract cooler master?
> thanks


Go to there website also there is a CM tech in the forums that we talk to


----------



## KAMASTER

Do you happen to know the techs name?

I just checked my parts request, its been approved







will be shipping out in 2-7 days.

Keep me posted about the flickering and ticking, if it fixes the issue, than ill send another request.

cheers


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KAMASTER*
> 
> Do you happen to know the techs name?
> I just checked my parts request, its been approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be shipping out in 2-7 days.
> Keep me posted about the flickering and ticking, if it fixes the issue, than ill send another request.
> cheers


Yes the guy is called CM MR HAF, You can try him. I know i did talk to the CM techs and they are aware of the issue and are trying to fix it asap. They are a good company and I know that they will fix the issue soon. I guess we will have to wait. Does not hurt to call them and ask about the status on the fix for the Fan controller.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KAMASTER*
> 
> I sleeved every single one of those wires myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like the work of other people, heat shrink never lines up!!


I looked at Corsairs cables and they look very nice however they are all 1 colour only (i.e. white, or black or blue and red). Was thinking of buying them. I don't have the time or patience to do the cables myself.

I am however looking for an adapter/cable that has 3 pin male on both ends so that I can hook up the fan controllers LED (on/off) switch. I noticed that the LED fans (all except the ones that came with the case) have a female connector and the end of the fan controller also has a female connector. If you know where I can purchase a adapter/cable it would be great!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> List updated!
> 
> I will be also buying Kepler.


Goood News!!! Kepler cards are out now. Around $600 for the card


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Goood News!!! Kepler cards are out now. Around $600 for the card


of all the 680 cards, is one brand better than another?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> of all the 680 cards, is one brand better than another?


Well for a good review I would go to the following site below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8RZDPjMttY

OC3D Tiny Tim Logan is probably one of the best reviews around!!!!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Goood News!!! Kepler cards are out now. Around $600 for the card


$500 on newegg, but they only lasted about an hour after they started selling them.


----------



## vonalka

Just got the Cosmos 2 this week - this case is huge! Makes my HAF-932 look tiny:


Here is a pic with it almost complete:




One more with everything complete and closed up:


Please add me to the club!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!

I just finished installing my new control panel and I still have the same issue fan leds flickering on low and med. But at least my reset button works now.


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I looked at Corsairs cables and they look very nice however they are all 1 colour only (i.e. white, or black or blue and red). Was thinking of buying them. I don't have the time or patience to do the cables myself.
> 
> I am however looking for an adapter/cable that has 3 pin male on both ends so that I can hook up the fan controllers LED (on/off) switch. I noticed that the LED fans (all except the ones that came with the case) have a female connector and the end of the fan controller also has a female connector. If you know where I can purchase a adapter/cable it would be great!


I have no idea where you can get the adapter, but what i do know is that you can go to performance-pcs.com and get the male end and male pins.

Pins
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_174&products_id=24070

Connectors
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_923_924&products_id=24071

hope this helps....


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> of all the 680 cards, is one brand better than another?


EVGA......

Their new warranty is now TRANSFERABLE!!!!!!!!

looks like evga is the old xfx but better









My choice is simple, evga all the way!!! resale value, esp if you change cards a lot like I do!!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay updated!
> 
> I just finished installing my new control panel and I still have the same issue fan leds flickering on low and med. But at least my reset button works now.


Good News ALL

Below is my conversation with CM MR HAF

Today at 2:28 pm

Hello Cm MR HAF,

I was wondering if you can provide us with a status update on the Fan controller issue. Have you had any luck resolving the Ticking/Pulsating Lights issue on Low and Medium settings yet?

Waiting to hear back

Thanks a million


CM MR HAF
Today at 5:00 pm

Actually yes, we have the new PCB in our labs. We have isolated the issue to two problems:

1. Various fan motors in the industry
2. The way the power is delivered through the fan controller

We have fixed the 2nd part which adjusts the voltage transitions. This also reduces the LED flicker on fans with LED built into the power lead. The clicking you refer to comes from fan motor noise, while the 2nd part should be fixed there is no guarantee that all fans have motors that are up to the standard of the fan controller. We will test further and send an update when the new PCB will be ready.


----------



## elementaldragon

CM MR HAF: How will we be notified when the new PCB is available? e-mail? PM?

And to anyone here.... currently looking to sell my eVGA GTX 570 if you're interested. Would LIKE $250... which might be a little much... but make an offer if you think that's asking too much. Really want a 680. Hell.... if i win one from Asus, i'll probably GIVE AWAY my 570 to someone.










Closest i can come to a picture of my 570. Also have the original box and accessories.


----------



## Azefore

^This. Looking to sell my 6950 soon as well for the GTX 680 to put in this monster. I'm hoping 250-300 with it being the reference design but we'll see

Also just a quick question regarding the front 200mm fan. Has anyone used the NZXT 200mm performance or silent? I noticed, as someone pointed out, I can BARELY feel the stock one push any air on high using the built in fan controller.


----------



## myrtleee34

What's the best 200mm fan to put into the stock front location? A fan to move masive amounts of air, yet still being silent. Led lights not a must.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Everyone,

As gponcho has already shared, we have the solution already. We met our goal to alter the way our fan controller delivers power which reduces the LED flicker when the LED's are running off the same power as the fan controller. However, the issue of fan motor noise, not all fan motors meet the standard of our fan controller. We will do our best to ensure maximum compatiblity, but we always urge those with fan issues to consult the original fan manufacturer first. While we believe our revision solves both issues of LED flicker and motor noise, we will test before we release it to the public.

We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> As gponcho has already shared, we have the solution already. We met our goal to alter the way our fan controller delivers power which reduces the LED flicker when the LED's are running off the same power as the fan controller. However, the issue of fan motor noise, not all fan motors meet the standard of our fan controller. We will do our best to ensure maximum compatiblity, but we always urge those with fan issues to consult the original fan manufacturer first. While we believe our revision solves both issues of LED flicker and motor noise, we will test before we release it to the public.
> We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


will the new contoller at least work with cooler masters fans properly. as nice as it will be to not have flashing LEDs, i think most people are concerned about the motor noise.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers.


where is the serial number is it on the case somewhere ? ? ? ? ?? ?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> As gponcho has already shared, we have the solution already. We met our goal to alter the way our fan controller delivers power which reduces the LED flicker when the LED's are running off the same power as the fan controller. However, the issue of fan motor noise, not all fan motors meet the standard of our fan controller. We will do our best to ensure maximum compatiblity, but we always urge those with fan issues to consult the original fan manufacturer first. While we believe our revision solves both issues of LED flicker and motor noise, we will test before we release it to the public.
> We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


Thanks and that is great news:

The one concern I have is that you have glue holding all the connectors to the controller. Will it be easy to remove?

Also As I mentioned to you in the email I sent back to you. The fan controller cable (that turns on/off the LED on the fan) is a female connector and most fans (95%) also have a female connector on them. The problem is that we need one end to be male in order to connect the controller cable to the fan? Do you have some kind of adapter or cable that can convert one end from female to Male?

None of the Fan companys have such an item and I talked to a few of them and they all stated that the LED connection is always a female end.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobeo*
> 
> where is the serial number is it on the case somewhere ? ? ? ? ?? ?


The Serial number is on the back the of the case. It is the long number on the white sticker...


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^This. Looking to sell my 6950 soon as well for the GTX 680 to put in this monster. I'm hoping 250-300 with it being the reference design but we'll see
> Also just a quick question regarding the front 200mm fan. Has anyone used the NZXT 200mm performance or silent? I noticed, as someone pointed out, I can BARELY feel the stock one push any air on high using the built in fan controller.


Whats the best 200mm to put for the front intake, and still be semi quiet?


----------



## Crimsontech

Been awhile since I popped in this thread, nice to see all of the custom/finsiehd build Comos II's







.

I was wondering if anyone noticed if the dust filters hinder the fans airflow performance? I recently got 5 T.B Silence and put 2 on the side, 2 by the HDD and one in the front. I have 3 cougars at the top as exhaust for now till I get a h100, the T.B Silence especially by the gpu's seem to get barely any air pulled into my case to help cool down my high temp old idling 4870's.

I was thinking about cutting out the dust filters on the side door to see if more air will get pulled in from the side. What you guys think? My temps just seem to be a little high (mobo for example got to 50c!!)...I will be swapping out the parts once Ivy Bridge gets here, so maybe I should wait and see how temps look then?


----------



## elementaldragon

probably the biggest issue with the side fans is having that rather large strip of solid metal/plastic running across them. I'm almost wondering if it would be wise to get an extender of some sort... like maybe a radiator shroud or something to put there to mount the fans on, so it has a bit more room to pull air. something like this maybe....

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13639/ex-rad-266/Feser_Admiral_Series_Xtender_120mm_Radiator_Shroud_-_Dual_Amber_Orange_LED.html?tl=g30c429s163#blank

Only problem is then you could potentially run into an issue with CPU heatsink clearance...


----------



## Crimsontech

@myrtleee34, looking at your previous pics a few pages back, did you cut out the dust filter on the side panel?

@elemental, thxs for the tip but dont think this will be feasible for me...well it can but I just dont want it lol.

Maybe I should just some more cougars and put them on the side, before i got the tb's I had 2 cougars there, seemed to have work well...they def push more air than the tb's while still be quiet. Hmmmm, guess I'll test some configurations out.


----------



## elementaldragon

... now that i actually looked at it a bit closer... the side panel vents seem to basically go no higher than the top expansion slot... which was probably something that CM thought of in designing the case as well. But it could probably get a little tight if one of the shrouds i linked was used. I will say, though, that using a fan with one of those shrouds as an EXHAUST on the side mount closer to the back of the case could be a good idea.... help keep that air moving that the heatsink fan moves but doesn't quite make it all the way out the back.


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


I submitted a parts request for a new fan controller last month because the top channel was dead. I requested the fan controller board and they sent me the ENTIRE top panel. I'm not complaining, but am I still going to be able to request the updated fan controller? Will they send out just the PCB board this time?


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> As gponcho has already shared, we have the solution already. We met our goal to alter the way our fan controller delivers power which reduces the LED flicker when the LED's are running off the same power as the fan controller. However, the issue of fan motor noise, not all fan motors meet the standard of our fan controller. We will do our best to ensure maximum compatiblity, but we always urge those with fan issues to consult the original fan manufacturer first. While we believe our revision solves both issues of LED flicker and motor noise, we will test before we release it to the public.
> We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


And to extend on shaft's question... I'm assuming we'll be required to ship back the old PCB when we'd replace it? Or is it going to pretty much be a matter of "it doesn't really function to our standards, so we don't need it back"?


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I was thinking about cutting out the dust filters on the side door to see if more air will get pulled in from the side. What you guys think? My temps just seem to be a little high (mobo for example got to 50c!!).


i wouldn't do it... dust filters are useful IMHO... i would seek another solution


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> I submitted a parts request for a new fan controller last month because the top channel was dead. I requested the fan controller board and they sent me the ENTIRE top panel. I'm not complaining, but am I still going to be able to request the updated fan controller? Will they send out just the PCB board this time?


Same here id like to know also!


----------



## KAMASTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Thanks and that is great news:
> 
> The one concern I have is that you have glue holding all the connectors to the controller. Will it be easy to remove?
> 
> Also As I mentioned to you in the email I sent back to you. The fan controller cable (that turns on/off the LED on the fan) is a female connector and most fans (95%) also have a female connector on them. The problem is that we need one end to be male in order to connect the controller cable to the fan? Do you have some kind of adapter or cable that can convert one end from female to Male?
> None of the Fan companys have such an item and I talked to a few of them and they all stated that the LED connection is always a female end.


The glue on the connectors is realy easy to come off. I took all the glue off my connectors and just plugged them in (and they hold in place as they lock in place like standard 3 pin connectors do)


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> @myrtleee34, looking at your previous pics a few pages back, did you cut out the dust filter on the side panel?
> @elemental, thxs for the tip but dont think this will be feasible for me...well it can but I just dont want it lol.
> Maybe I should just some more cougars and put them on the side, before i got the tb's I had 2 cougars there, seemed to have work well...they def push more air than the tb's while still be quiet. Hmmmm, guess I'll test some configurations out.


All filters are in place.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone noticed if the dust filters hinder the fans airflow performance? I recently got 5 T.B Silence and put 2 on the side, 2 by the HDD and one in the front. I have 3 cougars at the top as exhaust for now till I get a h100, the T.B Silence especially by the gpu's seem to get barely any air pulled into my case to help cool down my high temp old idling 4870's.
> I was thinking about cutting out the dust filters on the side door to see if more air will get pulled in from the side. What you guys think? My temps just seem to be a little high (mobo for example got to 50c!!)...I will be swapping out the parts once Ivy Bridge gets here, so maybe I should wait and see how temps look then?


I cut not not only the dust filters, but also the plastic between the cut out aluminum. Much more air. My room isn't dusty so I'll deal with that.


----------



## myrtleee34

This pc will be running all SSD drives. Not worried about heat on the lower half of the case.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I cut not not only the dust filters, but also the plastic between the cut out aluminum. Much more air. My room isn't dusty so I'll deal with that.


Hmm, I think I am going to cut out the filters...reason is cause I noticed when I was holding the TB's in my hand they were pushing quite a bit of air (not as much as the cougar's but still a good bit). After I mounted them on the part that slides from the side door I put my hand to see how much air they were pushing and it felt like it was cut by 1/2 (this was before even mounting it back on the inside of the door). So I think that is the better way to go.

I don't want to cut the honeycomb plastic it might look tacky. This is my first "High End" case I ever bought, will probably be the last and it will probably be the 1st/last one I ever buy with dust filters.

I am still working on build, still wanna post some pics but my components looks dated compared to everyone's else lol, so I'll wait till after I get a GTX-680 and my Ivy-B parts.


----------



## myrtleee34

What is everyone's take on the side dust filters? How many people have removed the side dust filters? Is it worth the extra air flow to keep the lower half of the case cooler? Seeing as the top half of the case containing the video card and CPU is separated, no worry about dust getting up there, right?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> What is everyone's take on the side dust filters? How many people have removed the side dust filters? Is it worth the extra air flow to keep the lower half of the case cooler? Seeing as the top half of the case containing the video card and CPU is separated, no worry about dust getting up there, right?


I personally like having dust filters - I was constantly cleaning dust off my last build and that is just with having it in a bed room that isn't all that dusty. I would much rather just clean dust filters than have to clean components.

Also, it seems that with as many fans as I have running in the Cosmos II that airflow is pretty good with the filters in place and even during stress testing temps have been reasonable.

Of course if you have a really high OC and multiple GPU's you may need the increased airflow.


----------



## myrtleee34

Great point. Remove filters at your own risk.


----------



## Crest

I haven't had a noticable amount of dust in my case even since building it, which why I wasn't too concerned with cutting them out.


----------



## Brianmz

Not much dust in my case, but my dust filters are filthy, so i would say keep them, in my case it probably means cleaning them every 2 months.


----------



## UltraVolta425

I finally have the Cosmos II too now. What a gorgeous beast.


----------



## Evolution069

Well, finally I bought a few new pieces and build my new final rig.

It was a pain to do the cable management. Those damn EVGA classified Ultra require 2* 8pin connector and an additional 6 pin. And lets face it, the maxrevo PSU cables are really tough to handle and twist like you wish.

But anyway. Here the final result.









By eovlution069 at 2012-03-26









By eovlution069 at 2012-03-26

The gpu loop will be laaaater this year!!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Hey all, been awhile since I posted.

My ordeal with this case I thought was over.It took CM 2 tries to get me a replacement case that was not damaged or defective.This took nearly a month, cant remember the date I first posted but it was a long time ago.For my troubles CM supplied me witha 1000 watt power supply and a storm mouse.Now I was happy at this point with the outcome but...

I was unaware of the fact that UPS was going to call about duties etc on the first case shipped to me.When they did I told them to use my broker to clear the package.I didn't know I was supposed to tell them to bill the shipper CM.Now I receive a bill for 60 some dollars for that brokerage and duties.
CM has at this point my mailing address, email address, phone number and credit card number.Now they will not issue a cheque for the duties without my drivers license.I am not going to give CM more information, I think they have enough already.

This is in addition to the fact that UPS shipped the cases thru a transfer company, but they do not pick up from my location.I need to take each case 1 at a time because they won't fit in my trunk to the nearest UPS store over 40 minutes away.Now CM claims that the goodies I received are to make up for things like this.I was unaware as was CM that UPS did not pick up from my location until late in this process after I received my goodies.

I even offered to accept a cheap power supply instead of a cheque but they cant do that.I was told I could keep the defective case but all my CM products would have the warranty denied, even stuff I bought before all this.Can they even do that?

Now I am not a theif, I will return the 2nd defective case but CM just cost me 60 some dollars and lost a customer in the process.

This is all so sad, I was happy about all this.
CM stuck to their policy of not writing a cheque without a drivers license...yaaaa good for you..
but you lost a loyal customer.How does that policy feel now?

Put me down as an unsatisfied Cosmos 2 owner.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Hey all, been awhile since I posted.
> My ordeal with this case I thought was over.It took CM 2 tries to get me a replacement case that was not damaged or defective.This took nearly a month, cant remember the date I first posted but it was a long time ago.For my troubles CM supplied me witha 1000 watt power supply and a storm mouse.Now I was happy at this point with the outcome but...
> I was unaware of the fact that UPS was going to call about duties etc on the first case shipped to me.When they did I told them to use my broker to clear the package.I didn't know I was supposed to tell them to bill the shipper CM.Now I receive a bill for 60 some dollars for that brokerage and duties.
> CM has at this point my mailing address, email address, phone number and credit card number.Now they will not issue a cheque for the duties without my drivers license.I am not going to give CM more information, I think they have enough already.
> This is in addition to the fact that UPS shipped the cases thru a transfer company, but they do not pick up from my location.I need to take each case 1 at a time because they won't fit in my trunk to the nearest UPS store over 40 minutes away.Now CM claims that the goodies I received are to make up for things like this.I was unaware as was CM that UPS did not pick up from my location until late in this process after I received my goodies.
> I even offered to accept a cheap power supply instead of a cheque but they cant do that.I was told I could keep the defective case but all my CM products would have the warranty denied, even stuff I bought before all this.Can they even do that?
> 
> Now I am not a theif, I will return the 2nd defective case but CM just cost me 60 some dollars and lost a customer in the process.
> This is all so sad, I was happy about all this.
> CM stuck to their policy of not writing a cheque without a drivers license...yaaaa good for you..
> but you lost a loyal customer.How does that policy feel now?
> Put me down as an unsatisfied Cosmos 2 owner.


That sucks man, though it appears you seem to be more mad at CM customer service than the case itself...but I can see how you are upset. I only dealt with CM customer service once, and that was to get a I/O panel replacement and it was painless...got the part relatively quick too. Guess you just got unlucky







.


----------



## Crimsontech

Is anyone running a GTX 680 in this? How are the temps? Thinking about snatching one up but not sure if I want reference or wait for non-ref pcb's designs.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Is anyone running a GTX 680 in this? How are the temps? Thinking about snatching one up but not sure if I want reference or wait for non-ref pcb's designs.


Gonna pick one up as soon as they release the 3gb models with either ASUS' 3 slot design or a frozr on it. I believe they run cool-average from what I've heard so I'd probably hold off


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> That sucks man, though it appears you seem to be more mad at CM customer service than the case itself...but I can see how you are upset. I only dealt with CM customer service once, and that was to get a I/O panel replacement and it was painless...got the part relatively quick too. Guess you just got unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are right I expect.
I have a slow period during the winter and that is when I was going to do the transfer of my system, change fans and so on.

At thsi time the new case sits empty and I don't know when it will be done.

All the excitement I had just fizzled away.

After all the BS and 2 replacement cases, and the free goodies it really got down to the money.
CM could have made me happy by shipping me just a cheap power supply.I mean what the heck
is their cost on a 400 or 500 watt poweer supply, 30 bucks?After everything I have gone thru for
this case CM chose their bottom line over a satisfied happy loyal customer.

I guess that is the saddest part of it all.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Is anyone running a GTX 680 in this? How are the temps? Thinking about snatching one up but not sure if I want reference or wait for non-ref pcb's designs.


Ill let you know once I receive my GTX 680 either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Is anyone running a GTX 680 in this? How are the temps? Thinking about snatching one up but not sure if I want reference or wait for non-ref pcb's designs.


From guru3d here...http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-680-review/26

Sounds like they use a test bench as no case or enclosure is mentioned in the review.

"Thermals then. Honestly I had hope to see a little better, the idle temp average at roughly 40 Degrees C, the peak heat levels can close in towards 80 Degrees C. That's perfectly fine within the thermal design of the card. But we prefer cards under load to remain under 70 Degrees C, albeit that is a bit of a personal preference. "

Sounds like a warm card, maybe wait for a non reference design with a better cooler.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... but you also have to consider that a test bench isn't always the coolest environment, either.

And i REALLY want a 680.... but just can't afford one right now.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Yea... but you also have to consider that a test bench isn't always the coolest environment, either.
> And i REALLY want a 680.... but just can't afford one right now.


I played the which video card to buy game a few months ago.Upgraded from a 5870 and I went with crossfire 2 gig 6950 cards.
Very happy with them so far.They do run quite warm in my cosmos 1000.Be interesting to see the temp change in the cosmos 2.

EDIT Maybe search or post here, seems like the info you need.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235422/gtx-680-temps


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Ill let you know once I receive my GTX 680 either tomorrow or Friday.


Looking foward for the results!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

This user CapnCrunch10 in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1235422/gtx-680-temps has a cosmos2 in his profile pictures.
I think you can assume his temps here

Running two in SLI so I'll use (T)op and (B)ottom.

C is Celsius for temp. % is percent fan speed. I have everything set on auto/stock right now.

IDLE: T = 58C, 36% B = 38C, 28%

LOAD (GAMING): T = 75C, 40% B = 68C, 35%

BENCH (HEAVEN): T = 81C, 48% B = 80C, 44%

are what you will see.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> This user CapnCrunch10 in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1235422/gtx-680-temps has a cosmos2 in his profile pictures.
> I think you can assume his temps here
> Running two in SLI so I'll use (T)op and (B)ottom.
> C is Celsius for temp. % is percent fan speed. I have everything set on auto/stock right now.
> IDLE: T = 58C, 36% B = 38C, 28%
> LOAD (GAMING): T = 75C, 40% B = 68C, 35%
> BENCH (HEAVEN): T = 81C, 48% B = 80C, 44%
> are what you will see.


His bottom card temps seem pretty good, but his top card Idle temps...I would of expected lower...that's a 20 degree diff.....







.

Though top doesnt ramp up bad in gaming, still better than my 4890's that idle at like 65C & get up to as high as 89C-92C....LOLz....







. Never gonna buy XFX branded cards again and its def time for me to upgrade.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Looking foward for the results!


Well I just received my card and on idle its at 26c.

On load it goes up to 66c with fan speed to 65%.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Well I just received my card and on idle its at 26c.
> 
> On load it goes up to 66c with fan speed to 65%.


Very nice! If you have time can we see a pic of your internal setup?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Very nice! If you have time can we see a pic of your internal setup?


Yep here!


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Yep here!


Looks nice, I was bout order one from the evga store got the notification that they had more in stock, but by the time I got into work to order it was already sold out







.

EVGA gives a limit of 4 per customer! I just want one for now lol....sigh.


----------



## elementaldragon

Debating if i really want to spend the money i don't have on a 680... or wait, try to save some cash, and maybe get the slightly lower model whenever it comes out.... 670 or whatever they may call it.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Debating if i really want to spend the money i don't have on a 680... or wait, try to save some cash, and maybe get the slightly lower model whenever it comes out.... 670 or whatever they may call it.


Hmmm, I dont know what vid card you have now but...if its running everything fine for now I believe the 670's are suppose to drop in May and there will be a GTX 670 Ti & GTX 670 (can't find source I read it from sorry). The 670's are coming in may though, but if you don't have the money then just wait till you do. I don't have but I am going to live a little and swipe the plastic, I been running cfx 4890's for like 3+ years now and they are showing their age pretty bad (can't even play BF3 for long without the cards ****ting on themselves about 20-mins in








).

I was going to wait for the reference designed ones but it's gonna cost more so screw that, plus im doing a full new build...just waiting to see if it's worth jumping on IVY or going SB.


----------



## Crimsontech

Oh btw, can someone tell me if there has been successful installations of an h100 push/pull config in this case? I think I asked this before but never got a response or maybe I did but I have not jumped in this thread since recently again. The space at top looks like it will hold but maybe tight (which would make no sense to me if true if its a tight fitting). Thanks in advance!


----------



## elementaldragon

Running a single GTX 570 right now.... which does quite well. But i'm too freakin much of a techy. always want the new *****. Though i DID hold on to my GTX 295 for quite some time into the 5xx series availability. Only bought mine cause someone on Guru3D was selling it for a nice price.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Running a single GTX 570 right now.... which does quite well. But i'm too freakin much of a techy. always want the new *****. Though i DID hold on to my GTX 295 for quite some time into the 5xx series availability. Only bought mine cause someone on Guru3D was selling it for a nice price.


Yeah, 570 is a beast of a card still...I was actually gonna buy the twin frozr model off of newegg for 299! Though I think the 680 would be a better and a BIGGER upgrade for me hence why I held out. You could always buy another and SLI them, but if you want a 670, the 570 should hold you well for the next two months.

I shouldn't even be building a new rig right now, but life's too short...so I am gonna live a little and spend some cash on the things I love, just can't seem to order faster enough when they get 680's in stock lol...damn things sell out in minutes.

In any event, if you can hold out then do it.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

As in my cosmos 1000 the users here are having issues with the bottom fans in a push/pull setup.If you have an issue it will be the bottom fan resting or touching your motherboard poiwer connections.That is the only problem I have seen.

When I do mine I am going to try putting at least the top fans under the top cover and the rad and push fans underneath.Having said that I think their is only a 1 or 2 degree dif on a h100 setup between push and push/pull.
Unless you are working on a serious oc then maybe push/pull is overkill.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Oh btw, can someone tell me if there has been successful installations of an h100 push/pull config in this case? I think I asked this before but never got a response or maybe I did but I have not jumped in this thread since recently again. The space at top looks like it will hold but maybe tight (which would make no sense to me if true if its a tight fitting). Thanks in advance!


My H100 push pull works great!!


----------



## cosmin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> As gponcho has already shared, we have the solution already. We met our goal to alter the way our fan controller delivers power which reduces the LED flicker when the LED's are running off the same power as the fan controller. However, the issue of fan motor noise, not all fan motors meet the standard of our fan controller. We will do our best to ensure maximum compatiblity, but we always urge those with fan issues to consult the original fan manufacturer first. While we believe our revision solves both issues of LED flicker and motor noise, we will test before we release it to the public.
> We will update around the first week of April. What we will do is use our current parts request system. Those who want to use the new controller can submit the part request starting in April, and we will provide the part as a part of our standard warranty to all valid Cosmos II serial numbers. At the same time i'll attach a guide on how to install the part correctly. The Cosmos II I/O is very expensive and that makes it a bit tricky to replace the parts.


Thanks for the info.

I have one question though. I live in Romania (Europe). Will the fan controller replacement be available for me ? If so, how will I be able to get it?


----------



## BigT

Well That sounds cool. I cant wait to see what this new fan controller will be like!! I want one!


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Well That sounds cool. I cant wait to see what this new fan controller will be like!! I want one!


... it probably won't look any different. I'm getting the feeling that what will be provided to us if we require it will be the PCB under the top panel that the fans and everything connect to.


----------



## jm600rr

GTX 680 SLI in Cosmos II.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> ... it probably won't look any different. I'm getting the feeling that what will be provided to us if we require it will be the PCB under the top panel that the fans and everything connect to.


Thats ok. I didnt think it would look any different. I thought it would just be the PCB. But I am excited about performance. I already love the look of the fan controller. It is nice that they care enough to do this. that is why I only buy coolermaster cases.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> GTX 680 SLI in Cosmos II.


Jelous!


----------



## heatsink

^ me too.......... I may have to sell my 580's now, lol. Never ends hu?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Finally got the second defective case back to UPS.
Such a PITA lugging theses beasts around.I still have to
get my system transferred.

Your systems look awesome. I will get mine done ........eventually.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Finally got the second defective case back to UPS.
> Such a PITA lugging theses beasts around.I still have to
> get my system transferred.
> Your systems look awesome. I will get mine done ........eventually.


Hopefully this one wont be defective.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Hopefully this one wont be defective.


Amen to that brother.

I have lost too much time and money getting a useable case to build with.
The goodies CM supplied while appreciated do not make up for this entire
situation. I really hope my end results will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Reworker

I've asked this question before earlier in this thread, but has anyone else found that the Cosmos 2 roof panel, specifically the area around the middle fan mount is a little flimsy? On my case I can push down on the bridge (metal strip between the fan holes) and the metal depresses and then springs back up again. A little concerning on a 350 EUR case.

This also happens at the side of the roof area of the middle fan mount. The front and rear sections of the roof seem solid enough though.

I only have a H100 mounted here now, but would have to think twice before mounting anything more substantial. Given the weight of this case, the metal in the roof area seems thinner than that of the HAF X, which I find odd? I would be interested to know your experiences, especially from owners who have installed 240mm rads with a 35-40mm thickness in the roof area. Thanks!


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I suspect that you are applying several pounds of force on a very small area.
This is unlikely to occur when you are mounting a radiator that is 240mm or larger
as the weight is spread out over a much larger area.

The only job of the metal in that area is to mount rads or fans.Both of these spread
their relatively small weight over a large area.You could argue that mounting these actually
increases the strength in these areas.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea. It might be a little flimsy... but once you put something in the top such as fans or a radiator, there's plenty of support spread out. Can't really make it too wide, otherwise you'd either be cutting off a bit of airflow from the fans that you put there, or possibly creating compatibility issues with radiators. And i'm pretty sure they use the same thickness steel for most every case they make. Can't imagine the HAF-X having thicker steel than the Cosmos II.


----------



## Reworker

@ mortimusmaximus/elementaldragon,

Thanks for the input guys - I noticed that the area firmed up after the installation of the H100, but I was surprised as the rest of the case feels rock-solid. I'm waiting to see the reviews of these new Coolermaster Eisberg kits before embarking on a custom loop - hence the concern about the strength of the metal in this area.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ mortimusmaximus/elementaldragon,
> Thanks for the input guys - I noticed that the area firmed up after the installation of the H100, but I was surprised as the rest of the case feels rock-solid. I'm waiting to see the reviews of these new Coolermaster Eisberg kits before embarking on a custom loop - hence the concern about the strength of the metal in this area.


OK I'll bite.

What the heck are these kits you are talking about?
Google didn't turn up anything.Do you have a link?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> OK I'll bite.
> What the heck are these kits you are talking about?
> Google didn't turn up anything.Do you have a link?


They're cooler master's answer to corsair's hydro series water coolers. From the looks of it they're a little more ( and I mean a lot more) substantial than an H100.

German video of them being showcased: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Culqmx-os


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They're cooler master's answer to corsair's hydro series water coolers. From the looks of it they're a little more ( and I mean a lot more) substantial than an H100.
> German video of them being showcased: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Culqmx-os


Thanks,, looks awesome.

Good english review here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNwgj3XNWoo


----------



## elementaldragon

Weird... cause i'm watching that video... and i KNOW the guy's from Germany.... but he almost SOUNDS asian....


----------



## Dirtymax04

Can't wait just ordered mine should have by end of week


----------



## Reworker

I think the main difference between the CM Eisberg kits and the Corsair H series, Antec and CoolIt products is that the Eisberg kits are fully modular, using standard tubing sizes and compression fittings. This will allow the end user to "mix and match" their products; as a result they can be refilled and modified to the users' requirements.

From the information I have read, there will be a 120mm version, a 120m OC version (thicker rad, higher rpm fans) and a 240mm rad version with a 45 mm thick radiator. In the summer there should be a 360mm version. European release is scheduled for the end of this month, and I'm keen to see these products tested against H series coolers, high-end air coolers and the XSPC style cooling kits.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> I think the main difference between the CM Eisberg kits and the Corsair H series, Antec and CoolIt products is that the Eisberg kits are fully modular, using standard tubing sizes and compression fittings. This will allow the end user to "mix and match" their products; as a result they can be refilled and modified to the users' requirements.
> From the information I have read, there will be a 120mm version, a 120m OC version (thicker rad, higher rpm fans) and a 240mm rad version with a 45 mm thick radiator. In the summer there should be a 360mm version. European release is scheduled for the end of this month, and I'm keen to see these products tested against H series coolers, high-end air coolers and the XSPC style cooling kits.


There must be some other difference in the pump/waterblock unit.
The thicker rad in the 240 is not going to give a 10 degree drop in temp by itself.
It sounds very impressive .Hopefully the full reviews will back it up.


----------



## Reworker

@ mortimusmaximus,

Please take a look at this thread:- http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/500

I agree that this looks like a winner, but we'll have to wait for the reviews in May to confirm for sure. Hopefully by then we'll have those new fan controller PCB's as well!


----------



## THERIDDLER

Just ordered my Case from Amazon. Tried getting it from Newegg and there was a problem with my account. Im in Afhghanistan so Im not surprised..

I come home in about a month and a half and will be starting on my beast. Plannin on the i7-3770k Ivy Bridge, SLi GTX 680's, Asus Rampage board, Or Gigabyte G1, Corsair Vengeance memory, havent decided on the cooling yet. Never messed with water cooling. Will probably start air cooling until i read up on watercooling more. Raid-0 SSD for my main and a back up few TB for other stuff.

I plan on sending in my case to get painted, nothing sepcial just different than black.

Also, im new to this site and custom pc's for that matter.. I know how to build them and i know alot about them but just never botherd with building my own. Does anyone on here charge to mod? I want a windowed side panel, and possibly a couple other things. Ill read through this forum once more and see if theres anything i missed or am interested in. I do not wanna mimic other people, but some of yall have some great ideas.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Just ordered my Case from Amazon. Tried getting it from Newegg and there was a problem with my account. I'm in Afghanistan so I'm not surprised..
> I come home in about a month and a half and will be starting on my beast. Planning on the i7-3770k Ivy Bridge, Slid GTX 680's, Asus Rampage board, Or Gigabyte G1, Corsair Vengeance memory, havent decided on the cooling yet. Never messed with water cooling. Will probably start air cooling until i read up on water-cooling more. Raid-0 SSD for my main and a back up few TB for other stuff.
> I plan on sending in my case to get painted, nothing special just different than black.
> Also, I'm new to this site and custom PCs for that matter.. I know how to build them and i know alot about them but just never bothered with building my own. Does anyone on here charge to mod? I want a windowed side panel, and possibly a couple other things. Ill read through this forum once more and see if there's anything i missed or am interested in. I do not wanna mimic other people, but some of ya ll have some great ideas.


Hey bud,

I you are willing to wait on the windowed side panel CM will be coming out with one of for the Cosmos 2 as a accessory.

Good Luck and hope the remainder of your time in Afghanistan is a safe one.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Any word on when they will come out with that panel? was kinda hoping for a custom cutout, like tear marks or something of that sort. But a big windowd panel might just have to do if noone can cut my panel for me.

Thanks for the info by the way. Iheard they might be doing something like that but wasnt sure if it was legit or not.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Any word on when they will come out with that panel? was kinda hoping for a custom cutout, like tear marks or something of that sort. But a big windowd panel might just have to do if noone can cut my panel for me.
> Thanks for the info by the way. Iheard they might be doing something like that but wasnt sure if it was legit or not.


Sorry don't know on ETA on the window. However don't forget to also request the updated fan controller when it comes out which should be available by the time you get back to U.S.A


----------



## THERIDDLER

Thanks for the heads up.. Does the new updated controller fix the tick and pulsating lights?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.. Does the new updated controller fix the tick and pulsating lights?


Yes for most fans


----------



## gregoire

Anyone know if the updated controller "works" with the included fans of the Cosmos 2 ?

Is there a way to buy a cosmos 2 (in Switzerland, Europa) already with the fixed controller ?

Thank you very much !


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregoire*
> 
> Anyone know if the updated controller "works" with the included fans of the Cosmos 2 ?
> Is there a way to buy a cosmos 2 (in Switzerland, Europa) already with the fixed controller ?
> Thank you very much !


Yes the fix will obviously include the companies own fans and no currently the fix has not been released yet they are still testing the fix.


----------



## precious

bye,bye defective fan controller


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> bye,bye defective fan controller


Wow very nice can you post more pics from the side?


----------



## precious

upper bay-power/reset and three power switches
middle -Blu-ray Player
lower bay-6 channel lamptron touch fan controller


----------



## THERIDDLER

I would also like to see the side/inside. Case looks amazing. Kinda the paint scheme i was lookin at doing. Love a white/blue combo.


----------



## DrDavros

Hi, Australia here.








I was Saving up for a Silverstone Temjin TJ11 and just as I was looking for a price "Coolmaster" decide to offer us this case. I fell in love with it immediately.
I am fairly new to watercooling learning all the time. this case is obviously built for watercoolers because it works so well.








I`ll post pics and replace them up completeion.







cheeres.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> upper bay-power/reset and three power switches
> middle -Blu-ray Player
> lower bay-6 channel lamptron touch fan controller


Very Nice. What power controller are you using and let's see some Pic's of the internals


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Very Nice. What power controller are you using and let's see some Pic's of the internals


I should finish the water loop this weekend,I'll post some pics then.the power controller is custom,i made from various parts.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> I should finish the water loop this weekend,I'll post some pics then.the power controller is custom,i made from various parts.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## cosmin

I just ordered mine. It should be arriving tomorrow night! I'll post pics!


----------



## OmegaRED.

The side door on mine developed a terrible rattling noise, couldn't quite nail down the exact spot but pushing on the door would silence it momentarily. CM approved my part request which is great


----------



## Dirtymax04

Just got my case tonight will start build and post pics in morning


----------



## elementaldragon

I must say i'm quite pleased with the case so far. Did i really NEED to buy it to upgrade from the original Cosmos 1000... probably not. But it's still an awesome case. Hot swap bays are a nice touch... though i still would have preferred to see SATA power/data connections on the back of the hot swap bays so that one's own cables could be used rather than having to attempt to hide those cables. Fan controller is nice. Only wish i had some USB3 devices... or water cooling.


----------



## somonehastaken

I received my Cooler Master Cosmos II a few days ago. So I thought I'd stop in and say hi.
I have it stored in its box till the rest of my parts arrive. It will be my first build in gosh... 15 years. I have a Cosmos S that I had prebuilt for me. Birthday present for myself while I was on deployment.

As some have previously stated. This case is awesome. I see some awesome pics here of builds and am very impressed, Good jobs guys. I'm currently waiting on the fans from Cooler Master that have the LED off
(Red) but they are not in stock yet.

And if it has not been answered yet "Yes an H100 can be installed in a Push/Pull config." you just have to rig it a little. Or you can get a new xspc slim 360 rad and put it in.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I must say i'm quite pleased with the case so far. Did i really NEED to buy it to upgrade from the original Cosmos 1000... probably not. But it's still an awesome case. Hot swap bays are a nice touch... though i still would have preferred to see SATA power/data connections on the back of the hot swap bays so that one's own cables could be used rather than having to attempt to hide those cables. Fan controller is nice. Only wish i had some USB3 devices... or water cooling.


Custom sleeve those cables. Probably be a bear to do...


----------



## heatsink

OMG! Look what you guy's have done to me! What in the world am I thinking? lol. Getting it ready for water cooling.


----------



## somonehastaken

That is how you build from ground up!
Looks like a stripped down AH-64A


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> OMG! Look what you guy's have done to me! What in the world am I thinking? lol. Getting it ready for water cooling.


looks like you are missing some pieces







cant wait to see how your build turns out


----------



## somonehastaken

Ugh too bad all the current 680s have green marking on the side have to wait for non reference cards. oh well... guess I need the waiting practice.

Does anyone know how to get the Gainward Phantom 680 here in the states?


----------



## THERIDDLER

Im going to order a Corsair H100 soon and am looking for some slim fans to use with it. Looking for some slim fans that are Red and have Red LEDs

Also, newb watercooling questions, what the hell is push/pull? both fans blowing away from radiator? that part confuses me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Im going to order a Corsair H100 soon and am looking for some slim fans to use with it. Looking for some slim fans that are Red and have Red LEDs
> Also, newb watercooling questions, what the hell is push/pull? both fans blowing away from radiator? that part confuses me.


I wouldn't buy the H100 just yet since Coolermaster is releasing the Coolermaster Eisberg 240 soon:



Push and pull is fans on both side pushing and pulling.

I had a H100 died in the first week there seems to be issues with them.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I wouldn't buy the H100 just yet since Coolermaster is releasing the Coolermaster Eisberg 240 soon:
> 
> \Push and pull is fans on both side pushing and pulling.
> 
> I had a H100 died in the first week there seems to be issues with them.


Thanks for the heads up.. Ill order some ram this week than haha. Still confused on push pull.. Im just confused on which way they blow.. Im assuming the ones on the ouside of case are blowing air onto the radiator, are the ones inside also doing the same or blowing air away from radiator?


----------



## elementaldragon

Sometimes people do it that way, having the air going into the case. But generally they try to have it pulling the air out of the case. Push/Pull is set up so that the fans on one side of the radiator are pushing the air into the radiator, and the fans on the other side are helping to pull the air the rest of the way through. The airflow stays in the same direction with both sets of fans, just the second set helps make sure that there aren't really any dead spots where the air enters the fins of the radiator and doesn't make it the entire way through.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Sometimes people do it that way, having the air going into the case. But generally they try to have it pulling the air out of the case. Push/Pull is set up so that the fans on one side of the radiator are pushing the air into the radiator, and the fans on the other side are helping to pull the air the rest of the way through. The airflow stays in the same direction with both sets of fans, just the second set helps make sure that there aren't really any dead spots where the air enters the fins of the radiator and doesn't make it the entire way through.


ah see i completely understand now.. Thank you.. Sorry i was soo confused. From inside the fans are blowing onto the radiator and the fans on the outside are pulling it away... that makes a bit more sense to me. thanks again


----------



## somonehastaken

Push pull fan configuration is where you install fans on either side of the radiator (2 fans for a 120mm radiator, 4 fans on a 240 or 6 fans on a 360) One set of fans attached to the radiator pushing air in to the radiator, the other set of fans attached to the radiator pulls air through the radiator.

120mm fans are comparable in size to 12cm fans
140mm fans are comparable in size to 14cm fans

Xspc has a slim 360 releasing soon or already released (depending on location) that will fit in a Cosmos 2 with push pull

Cosmos II has 58mm-62mm of space between top of mobo and "ceiling" of case
The above said radiator is 35mm thick and standard 120MM fans are 25MM thick totaled are for a total of 60mm ( you can find slim fans as thin as 12mm) for a total of 47mm
Then in the "attic" beneath the top panel but above inner housing. The Cosmos II has 45mm fitting all but the beefy 55mm fans.
I was referring to the second measurement in case fans 120mmx25mm


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Im going to order a Corsair H100 soon and am looking for some slim fans to use with it. Looking for some slim fans that are Red and have Red LEDs
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10857/fan-698/Lian_Li_120mm_x_25mm_LED_UV_Fan_-_Red_1500RPM_256dBA_CF-1215R-2.html?tl=g36c331s521
> 
> Red UV fans with red LED
> Measurements are standard so they should fit unless they have non standard fan mounts.
> Not LED shutoff So your integrated Fan Controller wont work fully. It'll still control the fans, just wont shut the LED off.
> It doesn't specify the connector type but I would buy an adapter to be safe.
> Cosmos II integrated fan Controller uses 3 pin for the fan. total of 9.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Im not too worried about having the LEDs on constantly. Red ones wont be that bright and my computer wont be in my room anyway. thanks for the link.

ALso thanks for the heads up oon the 360 radiator. Ill give that a look.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> 120mm fans are comparable in size to 12cm fans
> 140mm fans are comparable in size to 14cm fans


What? 12cm = 120mm. It's not simply comparable. It's the same measurement.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> What? 12cm = 120mm. It's not simply comparable. It's the same measurement.


I was gonna point that out, but just kinda figured "....... nah....."


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I was gonna point that out, but just kinda figured "....... nah....."


We all knew what he meant.


----------



## Reaper-X

Just got my case it's a mammoth now planning a beast build for it will post pics soon.


----------



## cosmin

My Cosmos II has arrived in one piece







You can add me to the list too. I will post pics with my poor system inside it soon.

Everything is working fine, the sliding door mechanism is fine, the doors close as they should.

I kept the cooling fans in their default position, except the one on the top, which I moved it on the side panel, to blow the hot air from the GPU out of the case.

*There is a problem though, and i'm not sure if it's the fan controller, or the case fans are vibrating. There's a constant humming coming from the case. I can hear it on low, med. and high speed settings. Also, if i put my hand on the case, I can feel that humming. It's like a constant pulse.
If i slide down the front door, the humming gets even worse, it' very annoying.*

*About the temps:*

I Have a GTX 580 Phantom 3GB, stock freq. I kept my system on the desk before I got the case. (no extra fans, no nothing, just the mb, gpu, psu, one hdd, and a stock cooler for the cpu).

The idle temp was 38 C, and the full load in GTA IV, all maxed out, was about 68 C maximum.

Now, with the system inside the Cosmos II (200mm front, 140mm back, 120mm side, 1X120mm HDD = all on low speed), the idle temp for the gpu is 42 C. In full load (front, back and side vents = max speed) I get 71 C.

The good thing is, with all the fans blowing on minimum, I have the same noise level as before and when I'm gaming, the noise is lower than before. (considering the amount of case fans added, i think this is a good thing).

Overall, this is an exceptional case. Extremely easy to install a system inside it, massive amounts of space behind the mainboard to hide the cables, very good vents, they are silent even on the highest speed.
I had a slight problem with the PSU ( Enermax maxREVO 1500W). It wouldn't fit in the cutout. I had to force it in there, and along the process, i scratched it..but this is just me, i'm sure there are few people with this PSU model.

*There are, however, some not so good things:*

- the plastic used around the side doors, and the front bezel, looks very cheap and will get scratched very easily. I payed exactly *461 US dollars* on this case (I live in the EU, and that's the "great" $ - euro conversion I have to deal with, plus other taxes etc), and it bothers me to see this cheap plastic.

- the fan controller has a major flaw, the fans are constantly humming. I really hope that the superb Cooler Master customer service you guys have in the US, will send me a fan controller replacement all the way here in Romania.

I also hope CM will launch a side window for this monster case.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Congrats and the new, non damaged, expensive, case! Want updated pics of your build


----------



## cosmin

Thanks, I will post more pics as soon as I get home. This case makes my build look tiny. I'm still on a stock CPU cooler, because I cannot decide between the H100 and the CM Eisberg (which is not out yet).

There are a lot more components I need to get before it'll be fully done. I'm planning on buying a blu-ray drive, 1-2 SSD's, a soundcard, another 580 3GB for SLI (if i'll find a cheap used one), etc.

I'll skip Ivy Bridge, because of the small perf. upgrade over the 2600k. It's not worth it. I'll wait for Haswell. The same applies for GTX 680. There is simply no need for it right now. Plus, I don't like getting a mainstream GPU rebranded as a high-end one. I hope GK110 will worth the wait.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmin*
> 
> Thanks, I will post more pics as soon as I get home. This case makes my build look tiny. I'm still on a stock CPU cooler, because I cannot decide between the H100 and the CM Eisberg (which is not out yet).
> There are a lot more components I need to get before it'll be fully done. I'm planning on buying a blu-ray drive, 1-2 SSD's, a soundcard, another 580 3GB for SLI (if i'll find a cheap used one), etc.
> I'll skip Ivy Bridge, because of the small perf. upgrade over the 2600k. It's not worth it. I'll wait for Haswell. The same applies for GTX 680. There is simply no need for it right now. Plus, I don't like getting a mainstream GPU rebranded as a high-end one. I hope GK110 will worth the wait.


I was told to wait for the CM Eisberg as the H100 has some problems. It should be released soon.

Im waiting for ivy bridge myself and will be putting in 680's in sli. Than i wont have to upgrade for a couple years







.

You planning on putting your SSD in raid-0?

Any ideas on soundcard? How much you wanna spend? Ive been through a pretty good discussion the last few days on soundcards and can give ya some advice depending on price range


----------



## cosmin

I don't know about the Eisberg, judging by the looks, the H100 looks way better. I'm waiting for a review of the Eisberg..

As for Ivy Bridge, I think is a good choice, as long as you don't already own a 2500k / 2600k. Ivy Bridge will have a short life. It's just Intel's transition to the 22nm manufacturing. It's basically the same Sandy Bridge but on 22nm, or as they call it, the "tick" in the CPU launch chart. I'm waiting for Haswell, the "tock", which will bring a huge performance over Sandy/Ivy.

About SSD's..I'm still trying to decide if I should go for a cheap PCI-e OCZ SSD, or for a high end SATA SSD. I'll buy just one, as it will be my first one, and I want to learn more before buying..

As for the sound card, I have absolutely no idea what to buy. I'm willing to spend as much as needed, because soundcards have a long life, and I won't regret paying much.. So far, the Creative X-FI Titanium HD PCIe looks good, but I don't know much about the Asus Xonar line, or Auzentech. I just want the best for music, games, movies.


----------



## Reworker

The Eisberg series of liquid cooling products will be a fully modular system, using standard compression fittings together with a "mix and match" philosophy. The system is designed not to be sealed for life, but to be modular and expandable as needs change. The general expectations are that the Eisberg 240 will out perform the H100. However, we won't know the exact details until the first reviews are posted at the end of this month or early May.

As for the fan controller, I've been told to expect a revised PCB within the next two months. For those of us based in Europe, I suspect we can make a standard warranty claim via CM's Headquarters in the Netherlands. Ideally the only info required will be the serial number of your case.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmin*
> 
> I don't know about the Eisberg, judging by the looks, the H100 looks way better. I'm waiting for a review of the Eisberg..
> As for Ivy Bridge, I think is a good choice, as long as you don't already own a 2500k / 2600k. Ivy Bridge will have a short life. It's just Intel's transition to the 22nm manufacturing. It's basically the same Sandy Bridge but on 22nm, or as they call it, the "tick" in the CPU launch chart. I'm waiting for Haswell, the "tock", which will bring a huge performance over Sandy/Ivy.
> About SSD's..I'm still trying to decide if I should go for a cheap PCI-e OCZ SSD, or for a high end SATA SSD. I'll buy just one, as it will be my first one, and I want to learn more before buying..
> As for the sound card, I have absolutely no idea what to buy. I'm willing to spend as much as needed, because soundcards have a long life, and I won't regret paying much.. So far, the Creative X-FI Titanium HD PCIe looks good, but I don't know much about the Asus Xonar line, or Auzentech. I just want the best for music, games, movies.


The reason im going with Ivy bridge is im doing a competely new build.. itll be my first. With an extra $100 or so i can get the i7 3770k why not?

Ive heard mixed things about SSD but if you get one might as well get 2 and Raid them haha.

The Creatives drives are terrible and they do not update them often enough.. I myself decided on an Asus Xonar. They have the best sound quality for music. As for games i think Creative has a slight edge but If you get the Xonar ST or STX that has the headphone amplifier you cannot lose. I looked around alot and read alot of reviews and the best ones are the Xonars!


----------



## Jobeo

2 months?> ?>? wow.


----------



## cosmin

Here are some pics of my build, I know, the quality is awful, I'll take some other photos if you want, but there's not that much to see in my system right now.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> The reason im going with Ivy bridge is im doing a competely new build.. itll be my first. With an extra $100 or so i can get the i7 3770k why not?
> Ive heard mixed things about SSD but if you get one might as well get 2 and Raid them haha.
> The Creatives drives are terrible and they do not update them often enough.. I myself decided on an Asus Xonar. They have the best sound quality for music. As for games i think Creative has a slight edge but If you get the Xonar ST or STX that has the headphone amplifier you cannot lose. I looked around alot and read alot of reviews and the best ones are the Xonars!


Its off topic, but yes the Asus Xonar is by far the best sound card out there. I like the xonar DX the most. But the D2X is nice as well. They both have much higher SNR then the cvreative cards, and they use much better amps. The drivers work, and I have never had a problem with Xonar DX. And the creative dont have an edge on the xonar for gameing. The xonar supports EAX 5.0 dolby headphone and every other feature the creative does. The only difference is the Xonar does it with drivers that actually work!!!

Oh ya and I love my Cosmos II and I cant wait to get my hands ont he new fan controller!! two months


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> by fart


Really? And.... i don't think i'd say "Best sound card out there." Yes... they are quite nice.... but some of what they do is simulated. I forget what it is... i'm thinking newer iterations of DirectSound... but IIRC, there are newer versions of it that support the processing of more 3D sounds that the Xonar's aren't capable of doing. I'd say maybe the Xonar's are the best GAMING sound card.... but there are other nice manufacturers out there, too. I'm quite fond of Auzentech. Been using my Auzentech Prelude for quite some time now, and it sounds phenomenal.


----------



## BigT

Auzentech does make great stuff. This is true. The simulated part of the Xonar is the EAX5.0. Because Creative is the only one with "Hardware support" for EAX. but Asus updated it so it is full support. and in this day and age it doesnt matter if somethign is emulated, because our processors are so overpowered and we have so many cores just sitting there not doing very much. One Sound Card that does look really good However is the HT Omega CLARO I I. it is made of some nice hardware. I think the only thing it is lacking is the EAX 5.0. as creative and asus are the only ones with full EAX 5.0 support. Still it looks like aan awsome card. But it is Expensive. the Xonar DX is only $80. I dont think you can get beter sound for that price.

And back on to the cosmos II topic. Did I hear that Coolermaster is Makeing a Window side Panel for our Awsome Case? If this is true, are there any pictures of what it will look like?


----------



## Azefore

@Cosmin, I would go jump on either the HT Omega Claro II, Asus Xonar ST/STX or M-Audio Audiophile 192 for quality

All of these can be had for around or under $200 if memory serves me right and I can vouch when creative drivers aren't the best, sold my old Fatal1ty to a friend to buy my Xonar STX but their new line may be supported for a bit longer period who knows. But I'll vouch for the STX's versatility (be prepared to run a molex cable in to power it tho if you get it to power higher grade headphones) and it's sound.

Choice also comes down to your inputs/outputs needed Cosmin, I wouldn't go over the Xonar DX (as BigT mentioned) if you don't need a built in amp or straight 1/4" in/out or RCA outputs since you said you just want good sound for music, games and movies. Also depends on your other hardware being used, what type of speakers and headphones will you use with your soundcard?


----------



## cosmin

Thanks for you feedback.

I know this is offtopic







but since we started talking about sound cards...

I know that Asus makes the best soundcards for games, but I want the best at eveything solution. I don't know about Creative's driver support, I has hoping that the new cards don't have problems anymore.
I chose Creative because it has everything included, especially hardware EAX. I want something with support for DTS-HD and Dolby true HD. As for headphones, I will be using only gaming headsets. I listen to movies and music only on the speakers.

I will be using an optical cable to connect 5.1/6/1 speakers. I don't know what speakers to buy yet.. from PC speakers there's not much to choose besides Logitech, and i don't like the quality that much. If I would go for something else, i'm guessing I would be needing an AMP or a receiver.. This audio part is out of my league. Probably the speakers will be the last thing to buy.

Back on topic, I noticed the humming is a little louder now. I hope they'll hurry with that fan controller. I simply cannot understand how did they launch this case with such a flaw. Didn't they test it before?


----------



## Crest

IF we're still talking about sound cards I should say that the digital surround like dolby and CMSS3D mean nothing once you get nice headphones, good amp, and a good DAC.

I have a pair of AH-D2000's that I've had for a few years, I used them on a X-Fi platinum, X-Fi Titanium HD, and then moved to a Maverick D1 DAC console, games never felt more real. And this is with no fake surround encoding. Depends if you have the money though. But, the soundstage expands so much on a good DAC, and the digital surround ends up muffling and muddying the sounds from my experience.

Still a good idea to have a good soundcard though. I'm running my D1 off my optical out on my Realtek AC889. If I had the room on my mobo I'd run a nice soundcard to clean up the source even more.


----------



## precious

GOT MILK ?


----------



## precious




----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> GOT MILK ?


wow. that looks awesome man.. good job


----------



## precious

i managed to fit 2-240 rads below and a low profile 480 rad above,all push pull.


----------



## precious

I'm trying a new cooling liquid,its called,ice dragon.seems to run about 3 Celsius cooler than the usual liquid i use.it was the only white cooling liquid i could find,really does look like milk,lol.


----------



## precious




----------



## THERIDDLER

My case finally came in.. Sorry for the ****ty pictures.. Taken with phone.


----------



## precious

looks like its in one piece,good to see.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> looks like its in one piece,good to see.


As far as i can tell.. Had it sent to my brother-in-law since im still in afghan for another month. He looked it over and found nothing.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> As far as i can tell.. Had it sent to my brother-in-law since im still in afghan for another month. He looked it over and found nothing.


my 1st case


----------



## precious

my 2nd case


----------



## THERIDDLER

Ouch. The 2nd one looks beast though.. and nice watercooling job. No Major damages that he can see.. I plan getting it painted so any small scratches will be taken care of


----------



## gregoire

I don't know if the "right" fan controller would come in a near future or not, but anyway for less than 60$ wouldn't it better to go for a Lamptron Fan Controller FC5 V2 - Black ?

My goal is to have as few noise as possible (when not overclocked) for housing :

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H WIFI (or other with lots of sata ports...).
PSU : Seasonic X-400(SS-400FL Active PFC) (or the 460) (or a platinium one, but can't find one better).
CPU & GFX : Intel ivy bridge 3770k.
CPU cooler : CoolerMaster TPC 812 (I fear water, or at most I can use a selled kit like H100).
All my "old" hdd (8) and my "old" dvd burner.

What do you think in the topic of silence ?
(I have looked for lots of other case but I always come back to this tremendous one Cosmos 2)


----------



## cosmin

First of all, if you plan on going silent, there is no need for the Cosmos II. Or, if you really want it, stop all the case fans. For that configuration you do not need airflow. You will only have 2 fans (CPU + PSU).
And when you plan on gaming, turn them on.

What I don't like about the Cosmos II fan controller, is that I cannot completely stop the fans. When i'm watching a movie/web surfing, i don't need the case fans. There is no logic for them to run, even at low rpm. The front fan will just get dust in my system.


----------



## THERIDDLER

If you get good fans running them on low you wont hear them unless you press your face to them


----------



## cosmin

If you're just using Ivy Bridge (which has a TDP of 77W ) and Intel HD Graphics, why would you need low rpm case fans? Low rpm barely pushes air anyway, they will just collect dust.


----------



## THERIDDLER

All im saying is, since hes looking for quieter options, and is on the cosmos II page imma assume he wants to quiet his Cosmos II not get a differnt case. Hell you could use some fans at high and not hear them?


----------



## cosmin

Yeah..if he wants the Cosmos II, then nobody stops him. From my point of view, he doesn't need it for that configuration. When I chose Cosmos II, I had 3-way sli and 240mm rads in mind, not Intel HD Graphics.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmin*
> 
> When I chose Cosmos II, I had 3-way sli in mind.


Yeah same here. An ultra case would be a bit much for his setup.. But either way, he could make a good silent system out of that case if he really wanted to


----------



## Anth0789

Updated speadsheet!


----------



## gregoire

I don't absolutely want a Cosmos 2 for my "small" setup, but I didn't found another case which behave as good with 8 hdd in the case, if they are other I'll be happy to learn about them ?


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregoire*
> 
> I don't know if the "right" fan controller would come in a near future or not, but anyway for less than 60$ wouldn't it better to go for a Lamptron Fan Controller FC5 V2 - Black ?
> My goal is to have as few noise as possible (when not overclocked) for housing :
> Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H WIFI (or other with lots of sata ports...).
> PSU : Seasonic X-400(SS-400FL Active PFC) (or the 460) (or a platinium one, but can't find one better).
> CPU & GFX : Intel ivy bridge 3770k.
> CPU cooler : CoolerMaster TPC 812 (I fear water, or at most I can use a selled kit like H100).
> All my "old" hdd (8) and my "old" dvd burner.
> What do you think in the topic of silence ?
> (I have looked for lots of other case but I always come back to this tremendous one Cosmos 2)


I don't think there will be enough clearance for the door to slide up & down on the case with the knobs on that controller... You might want to check into that...

You could try the Lamptron touch controller tho.... http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_Touch


----------



## gregoire

Oops, sure is the clearance for the door an important point !
Thank for the reminder









The Lampton's touch seems nice by the way.

By the way is there an automatism to open the door when a cd/dvd/bluray want to eject ?


----------



## Anth0789

Ordered two AP-15's for CPU fan, hopefully the fan controller will work with it.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Can anyone reccommend a powder coater on this forum? To paint plastics ad metal


----------



## squigglyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregoire*
> 
> Oops, sure is the clearance for the door an important point !
> Thank for the reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lampton's touch seems nice by the way.
> By the way is there an automatism to open the door when a cd/dvd/bluray want to eject ?


Unfortunately, no. Great idea tho!


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... even if you tried to rig something up, i don't think it would be possible to get it to work, since the door would still have to be opened before the disc tray opened, otherwise it would probably get caught up.


----------



## akafreak

I was wondering of getting this case for my build but i have a few doubts and what better place to clarify them than here. So here are my questions-
1) Will i be able to use corsair h100 in push/pull config?
2) Will i be able to control the push/pull fans with the fan controller of case?
3) What is gpu fan listed on controller? Is it the 140 mm back fan or side 120 mm optional fans?
4) What kind of fans do i need? 3pin or 4 pin and what amp? I tried to understand these thing on net but no one has explained it nicely.
These may sound noob questions but i am spending a lot of money on my build and i want it to be perfect.








Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Reworker

@ akafreak

From my experience with the Cosmos 2, I'll try and answer your questions.

1). Using push/pull fan configuration with the H100 is dependent on your motherboard, specifically the size and placement of the VRM heatsink. The placement of the 8 pin CPU connector can also create a few issues. However, although it can be a little tricky, it has been done. There's a couple of pictures in this thread showing it done using a RIVE.

2). Most people use the controller on the H100 water block (which can control up to four fans). Although you could use the built-in fan controller. However, the Cosmos 2's controller is rated at 1A per channel, and not per fan.

3). GPU fan refers to the optional 120mm fans that can be attached to the side panel and blow over the GPU's.

4). The fan controller cables terminate in 3 pin male connectors, you can of course use an adapter for 4 pin PWN fans. I use the ones that came with my CM Excaliburs. As I stated earlier, there is a limit of 1 AMP per channel. The Excaliburs for example are rated at 0.45A, therefore 3 of them would exceed the rating of the Cosmos 2's fan controller for use on one channel. This is the reason why I have connected one of my top fans directly to my motherboard, as to avoid having all 3 (0.45A) fans running off one channel.


----------



## akafreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ akafreak
> From my experience with the Cosmos 2, I'll try and answer your questions.
> 1). Using push/pull fan configuration with the H100 is dependent on your motherboard, specifically the size and placement of the VRM heatsink. The placement of the 8 pin CPU connector can also create a few issues. However, although it can be a little tricky, it has been done. There's a couple of pictures in this thread showing it done using a RIVE.
> 2). Most people use the controller on the H100 water block (which can control up to four fans). Although you could use the built-in fan controller. However, the Cosmos 2's controller is rated at 1A per channel, and not per fan.
> 3). GPU fan refers to the optional 120mm fans that can be attached to the side panel and blow over the GPU's.
> 4). The fan controller cables terminate in 3 pin female connectors, you can of course use an adapter for 4 pin PWN fans. I use the ones that came with my CM Excaliburs. As I stated earlier, there is a limit of 1 AMP per channel. The Excaliburs for example are rated at 0.45A, therefore 3 of them would exceed the rating of the Cosmos 2's fan controller for use on one channel. This is the reason why I have connected one of my top fans directly to my motherboard, as to avoid having all 3 (0.45A) fans running off one channel.


Thanks for the quick and incisive reply. And +rep for that


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


What kind of tubing are you using? 1/2?

Awesome management btw!


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> What kind of tubing are you using? 1/2?
> Awesome management btw!


Thanks,I'm using XSPC 1/2 ID-3/4 OD


----------



## RamGuy

I'm seriously considering the Cooler Master Cosmos II as my next chassis, I surely don't need all the space but who knows what the future might bring?

I've never been a Cooler Master fan, I got a few rack chassis from Cooler Master and they do the trick but neither is anything special. I tend to find Cooler Master cases to either look too childish, or containing too much plastic (I hate the low quality feel you get from plastic) and when I finally find some that barely contains plastic and looks sleek they tend to have bad design on the inside...

So why would I bother with the Cosmos II? I don't fancy the looks that much, it doesn't look bad and the whole metal theme makes it kinda look like a bad ass tank but it's not that sleek and minimalistic design I'd normally prefer. What I do like about it though, which is the whole reason why I' am considering one in the first place is the pure awesomeness of it's internal design. It seems like you can put everything and your mother inside of it without any space issues whatsoever! It comes with some fairly great solutions for cable management and such and the airflow design and the pure amount of fans you can mount into this things should make it an awesome and silent thermal performer if you replace all the fans with some Noctua 120mm PWM's and 140mm fans.

My question must be, what do you NOT LIKE about the Cosmos II? It must surely has it flaws like every other chassis on the market.
Would it be possible to fit a Corsair H100 in there with a push + pull configuration without the need of modifications to the chassis, using a Rampage IV Extreme motherboard as reference?
How many fans does this bad boy ship with, which sizes and how many fans of which sizes would you be able to fit in there if you'd want to max out it's airflow potential? (Trying to figure how many Noctua 120mm and 140mm fans I would need to purchase to fill this thing up.)


----------



## Mraaz

Could you tell me how you mounted that reservoir?


----------



## Tongan

Hi guys,

Im still pretty new here. I picked up the Cosmos 2 about a month ago at Fry's in Willsonville OR. I've been pretty much sitting on it since. I was wondering (looking) for a tear down step by step for the cosmos 2. Anyone see such a guide? Im still pretty new to moding. (i watched TJharllow with the Antec 1200 and did the window mod) But outside of that nadda. If someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks

-T


----------



## Streefkerk

Hi guys ! After seeing your incredible pictures and hearing good stories about the cosmos S I decided to buy one myself !
I got one yesterday, installed everything today and it looks good !
However, if I put fan speed on everything exept high on the top fans (Be Quiet USC 140MM) I get a weird sound :/... Does anyone
got similar issues with the fan controller?


----------



## Streefkerk

Ow and when I change fanspeed, I get a very load Beeepp, is this normal.. and can I turn it off?


----------



## Reworker

@ RamGuy,

Please see my answers to akafreak several posts above regarding the H100.. However, I think the following can sum up the general flaws with the Cosmos 2:-

1. Too much plastic used for the trim
2. Lack of roof to mobo clearance prevents the use of thick rads.
3. Fan controller issues - pulsing fans and flickering LED's (soon to be rectified by a revised PCB by Coolermaster).

No case is perfect, and if the construction was all aluminum and rivet-less, like the TJ11, the price would be insane due to the tooling required. That said I do love the general look and interior design of this case, as do many others on this forum.

The stock fan configuration is a 200mm blue LED at the front, two 120mm fans on the side for the HDD's, rear 140mm and one 120mm at the top. Three 120mm or two 140mm fans can be fitted to the top (roof) section. A further two 120mm fans can be attached to the side panel for GPU cooling, and an additional 120 mm fan at the rear of the top HDD cage.

The front 200mm fan can be replaced by a 140mm fan, and below this an additional 120mm can be fitted.


----------



## Reworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streefkerk*
> 
> Ow and when I change fanspeed, I get a very load Beeepp, is this normal.. and can I turn it off?


Yes, just like the Storm Trooper the beep is normal when pressing the fan controller buttons. Let's hope the revised PCB for the controller has a jumper to disable this beep.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ RamGuy,
> Please see my answers to akafreak several posts above regarding the H100.. However, I think the following can sum up the general flaws with the Cosmos 2:-
> 1. Too much plastic used for the trim
> 2. Lack of roof to mobo clearance prevents the use of thick rads.
> 3. Fan controller issues - pulsing fans and flickering LED's (soon to be rectified by a revised PCB by Coolermaster).
> No case is perfect, and if the construction was all aluminum and rivet-less, like the TJ11, the price would be insane due to the tooling required. That said I do love the general look and interior design of this case, as do many others on this forum.
> The stock fan configuration is a 200mm blue LED at the front, two 120mm fans on the side for the HDD's, rear 140mm and one 120mm at the top. Three 120mm or two 140mm fans can be fitted to the top (roof) section. A further two 120mm fans can be attached to the side panel for GPU cooling, and an additional 120 mm fan at the rear of the top HDD cage.
> The front 200mm fan can be replaced by a 140mm fan, and below this an additional 120mm can be fitted.


These are the flaws I'm thinking too. ( same as reworker)

1. there is a lot of plastic. Youll be lucky to get this baby in one piece after shipping.
2. if you have a thick radiator > 38- 40mm you'll be lucky to make it fit at the top. I had to buy a thin radiator 35mm and Im still struggling with my mobo 8pins and 4 pin connector (Asus Rampage IV Extreme). You still have the option to remove the bottom hdd trays and put your radiator there but for a cpu only loop, it wouldn't make sense. ( there are 2 adapters included to make it fit easily )
3. The fan controller with led fan emit a ticking noise sometime at low-medium speed. At full speed no problem. However, Cooler Master seems to have fix their controller and they are testing it ( I don't think you can ask for a part request right now )
4. the weight. If you're not planning to move it, the weight shouldn't be a problem. But from my experience ( I had a LAN party 2 weeks ago) it's a pain in the ass to move it. You must put a lot of effort to avoid any pressure on those plastic part or they will crack or worse, break)

But, don't get me wrong. It is one of my best case I ever had. Tons of space and if you plan accordingly your watercooling parts/loop, you will find this case really easy to work with.

Sorry if Im doing a few grammar mistake, Im a french guy from Montreal and Im trying to give you my impressions of this case.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated!

Any news on the controller fix?


----------



## Crest

Originally I planned on going to a STH10 but I thought this would work well. And it has, but the case isn't doing as I had hoped with fan mounting mostly and general ease of use.

So I will probably move to a big caselabs in a couple months. I wonder if I'll sell this case or something.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay list updated!
> 
> Any news on the controller fix?


^^This, and also the windowed door they working on?


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> But from my experience ( I had a LAN party 2 weeks ago) it's a pain in the ass to move it.


well i dont think you should buy this case if you ever plan to move it... i mean once every couple years at most ...


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> But from my experience ( I had a LAN party 2 weeks ago) it's a pain in the ass to move it. You must put a lot of effort to avoid any pressure on those plastic part or they will crack or worse, break)


How did the handles hold up carrying a full, loaded case? Pretty sturdy or was it sketchy at best?


----------



## Reworker

@ Evolution069,

I forgot to mention the weight issue; for me this was only a really a problem when I was turning the case around to tidy the cables at the back of the motherboard tray once I had installed everything. The other issue for some is that the case doesn't lay flat.

Can't imagine taking this thing to a LAN party though; even with the top rails it's hard to move and I can't imagine the plastic trim taking travel well either. If i went to LAN parties, I would have purchased the Trooper.


----------



## precious

I really enjoy this guys vids,but i laughed when i watched this one.he really does not have a clue on what he is in for,lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLY9RnwmQdc


----------



## Streefkerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay list updated!
> 
> Any news on the controller fix?


Is it likely that they will send a new part (when requested) or something ?
Because I love the case, but the controller.. Hmm, ticking on low-medium settings and the Beep sucks.
I have another question, the wonderfull case comes with many cables that either control fans or LEDs.
I love this option to be able to turn fan LEDs on and off, without disturbing the airflow. However, this
only works with the 200MM fan.. Do you know which other fans have this LED On/Off option ?

I have 2 nice Gelid wings (4pin), but the LEDs move with the fans. No LED = No fan speed)


----------



## Reworker

@ Streefkerk,

I only know of this one so far:-

http://www.cmstore.eu/120mm-red-LED-CosmosII-Trooper

Seems to be the same one that now comes with the CM Storm Trooper. Let's hope they release a blue LED version to match the Cosmos 2's front 200mm fan.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> How did the handles hold up carrying a full, loaded case? Pretty sturdy or was it sketchy at best?


The handle was what saved me a headache. I put the case in the back of my car and the handle what was saved me. I had a friend helping me moving it from the car to the basement and the handle didn't "crack" and I didn't had the feeling it will fell off the case.

So I can confirm they are pretty solid


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> The handle was what saved me a headache. I put the case in the back of my car and the handle what was saved me. I had a friend helping me moving it from the car to the basement and the handle didn't "crack" and I didn't had the feeling it will fell off the case.
> So I can confirm they are pretty solid


Thats good news.. I shouldn't be moving it too often but just in case.


----------



## Streefkerk

I installed a second 200MM fan, just behind the front one to increase airflow towards the back of the case.
It works perfect!


----------



## THERIDDLER

Probably the wrong place to ask this but does anyone know what fans are in this case? I'm looking for really good red fans with red LED's. If anyone can direct me to the right place.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Probably the wrong place to ask this but does anyone know what fans are in this case? I'm looking for really good red fans with red LED's. If anyone can direct me to the right place.


Nice case where did you get the picture? Maybe there are more shot's we can look at that will give a better idea as to what fans are being used?


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Nice case where did you get the picture? Maybe there are more shot's we can look at that will give a better idea as to what fans are being used?


I googled it haha.. Ill see if i can find some more.

Edit: Found it
http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/40208-cosmos-ii-liquid-edition/

Phobya Nano-G Fans

These are the ones i like Nano 2g
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13534/fan-887/Phobya_120mm_x_25mm_Nano-2G_1500rpm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_LED.html


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Probably the wrong place to ask this but does anyone know what fans are in this case? I'm looking for really good red fans with red LED's. If anyone can direct me to the right place.


I purchased a set of those Nano G red LED fans and love em. The draw back to these fans is the LED switch, no 12v plug for an external source. They use a micro switch which hangs off the edge of the fan. This switch closes the 12v line to the LED. I re-wired my set to use the controllers LED control curcuit so I could turn them off and bypass the PWM curcuit.

If you use them out of the box plugged into the controler the LED's will flicker along with the pulsating 12v PWM.

I'm acually swapping these out for the Nano 2G's.


----------



## barkinos98

to the users: what is the biggest size of rad that you installed?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> to the users: what is the biggest size of rad that you installed?


H100 (240) on my side, but it's been shown you can do a 480 on the top with some custom fabricating and then two 240s in the lower bay without much hassle


----------



## Evolution069

Anyone have a good brand for cable extension. I wanna use black sleeve cable but they don't really recommend to use it because some low quality cable can affect the power from your PSU. So Im looking for the best cable extension to avoid any problem.

It would be really appreciated.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Anyone have a good brand for cable extension. I wanna use black sleeve cable but they don't really recommend to use it because some low quality cable can affect the power from your PSU. So Im looking for the best cable extension to avoid any problem.
> It would be really appreciated.


Bitfenix Alchemy cables, high quality also ModRight and Mod/Smart cables, you can get all 3 types at Frozen cpu.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> to the users: what is the biggest size of rad that you installed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> H100 (240) on my side, but it's been shown you can do a 480 on the top with some custom fabricating and then two 240s in the lower bay without much hassle


I've got a 360mm rad up top and two 280mm rads on the bottom. you could put so much rad in this case its not funny.

Here's a link showing how to completely dissamble the cosmos 2-
Hoping it may help somebody...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding/0_20

Here's a cool pic of my wip


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I've got a 360mm rad up top and two 280mm rads on the bottom. you could put so much rad in this case its not funny.
> Here's a link showing how to completely dissamble the cosmos 2-
> Hoping it may help somebody...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/688685/pink-white-lian-li-girly-cube/0_20
> Here's a cool pic of my wip


WOW! i was aiming for a 240 and 360 but if you fitted them without modding 360 and 280 would be better i guess


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Here's a link showing how to completely dissamble the cosmos 2-
> Hoping it may help somebody...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/688685/pink-white-lian-li-girly-cube/0_20
> [/IMG]


Wrong link...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding/0_20


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> to the users: what is the biggest size of rad that you installed?


In my Cosmos II a have a 360 on top and one 240 on bottom of the cage.


----------



## Flygye

Hello guys.

Can someone please tell me the measures for the middle plate of the case.
I want to put a UV plexi on top of the middle plate , and i need the exact measures without taking appart the one that already there with the rivets.

Edit:
now some pictures from my flying case







i love it!

http://imgur.com/WhrZM

do you want fly? :blush:


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Bitfenix Alchemy cables, high quality also ModRight and Mod/Smart cables, you can get all 3 types at Frozen cpu.


Awesome Thank you!!!


----------



## Azefore

Replaced the stock front 200mm fan just a few minutes ago with an NZXT 200mm 700rpm silent, seems to work just fine.

Couldn't use the bracket adapters on the original fan so I stealthy jery-rigged it and pulled the original front fan wire from the case fan controller to direct connect the 3 pin on the NZXT

Seems to push a decent amount more air, was gifted it tonight so I figured I'd use it here, hope it helps anyone who was wondering, double sided velcro would do nicely here


----------



## cosmin

i'm thinking of buying a small coffee table with wheels, to put the case on. Moving this case around is really hurting my back. Not to mention carrying it from one place to another.









That green ikea table looks nice but no wheels = same thing..


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmin*
> 
> i'm thinking of buying a small coffee table with wheels, to put the case on. Moving this case around is really hurting my back. Not to mention carrying it from one place to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green ikea table looks nice but no wheels = same thing..


I got a little hand made wooden end table that I use, went and bought a set of 4 2 inch casters and put them on the bottom to wheel the guy around, couldnt fathom moving the case even if the bars support it


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmin*
> 
> i'm thinking of buying a small coffee table with wheels, to put the case on. Moving this case around is really hurting my back. Not to mention carrying it from one place to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green ikea table looks nice but no wheels = same thing..


That's a great ideia cosmin








I must mod the green table, and put some wheels on it.


----------



## Anth0789

Flygye  added to the list!


----------



## elementaldragon

I actually just bought some of the furniture movers to put under the rubber pad feet of the C2. Work quite well.

Out of curiosity... has anyone possibly thought of trying something OTHER than a 200mm fan up front? I've actually been looking at the BitFenix 230mm fan. By the looks of it, i believe it HAS 200mm mounting holes... but i'm not sure about space constraints in the front placement.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I actually just bought some of the furniture movers to put under the rubber pad feet of the C2. Work quite well.
> Out of curiosity... has anyone possibly thought of trying something OTHER than a 200mm fan up front? I've actually been looking at the BitFenix 230mm fan. By the looks of it, i believe it HAS 200mm mounting holes... but i'm not sure about space constraints in the front placement.


I think it would be uncentered since there's plastic on the left side (where the main HDD bays are) that would prevent it from going to far. There would be excess room on the right to leave it uncentered and use the right side panel properly if you wanted to however.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... and i just looked inside the case. Doesn't seem like there would quite be enough room height wise to fit it in. A chance... but not one i'm willing to pay to test.


----------



## heatsink

I guess I should start a build log, lol. Getting it ready for the mods, should be fun.......


----------



## JayJay18

Teaser shot will upload better pics


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> 
> Teaser shot will upload better pics


Looks great - can't wait to see some better pics


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*


How many bottles did you need to fill up the Res?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> 
> Teaser shot will upload better pics


Very nice!

Looking forward for more pics.


----------



## elementaldragon

JayJay18: .... i'm hoping you're still going to be using the top and bottom rails... otherwise moving the case around could prove to be quite the challenge. I only ask because no rails, nor holes where the rails come through, are visible.


----------



## clayer

can you add me pls


----------



## JayJay18

That was a pic i took to see what it would look like it wasnt screwed on our anything and i will be keeping the rails


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## EagleTwo

Add me!

Finally got around to finishing reading the last few pages of this thread.

At one point I was under the impression Cooler Master was already shipping the new Fan Controller PCB so I sent in a pert request. I hope I don't get a replacement for the original fan controller, but we shall see.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> 
> Add me!
> Finally got around to finishing reading the last few pages of this thread.
> At one point I was under the impression Cooler Master was already shipping the new Fan Controller PCB so I sent in a pert request. I hope I don't get a replacement for the original fan controller, but we shall see.


Okay added!

What is that 200mm fan in the front?

Looks like a bitfenix 200mm fan.


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay added!
> What is that 200mm fan in the front?
> Looks like a bitfenix 200mm fan.


Yup! 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Red


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> 
> Add me!
> Finally got around to finishing reading the last few pages of this thread.
> At one point I was under the impression Cooler Master was already shipping the new Fan Controller PCB so I sent in a pert request. I hope I don't get a replacement for the original fan controller, but we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay added!
> 
> What is that 200mm fan in the front?
> 
> Looks like a bitfenix 200mm fan.
Click to expand...

Are you using BitFenix Spectre Pro fans through out the case? Have you hooked it up to the fan controller? Still getting LED's flashing and noises from the fan on medium and high settings


----------



## Roadking

Sorry if this is a double post but nothing turned up in search. Will this case support an XSPC RX240 Dual 120mm Radiator? Reading reviews on Newegg, one guy posted that it would not take a rad thicker than 30mm, mine is 58mm. Really want to buy this case tonight but not if I can't mount my radiator.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> I really enjoy this guys vids,but i laughed when i watched this one.he really does not have a clue on what he is in for,lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLY9RnwmQdc


It appears as though I got my answer here. I guess I'll go ahead and order now.


----------



## Streefkerk

I do not understand how CoolerMaster can **** it up so much with the fan controller. I mean, I have tested a lot of fans now, even bought some CoolerMaster (led) fans but all do the same,
they make (not so) funny sounds, on anything except highspeed. I mean, this case costs around 300€, *was it that hard to at least TEST the controller* ? Furthermore, there are lots of cable's
voor LED lights, so you can choice to have LED on/off, but the only fan who supports this dual option is the CoolerMaster 200MM in front, making this also completely useless and could have saved on
another 5 cables.


----------



## OmegaRED.

My part request for a new side door was approved 1 1/2 months ago but it still hasn't shipped, anyone else seeing those kinds of delays? I'm starting to wonder if CM is ever gonna send it.
Quote:


> Part Request Status: Approved
> part request approved, part will be sent out 2-7 business days depending on stock availability


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> My part request for a new side door was approved 1 1/2 months ago but it still hasn't shipped, anyone else seeing those kinds of delays? I'm starting to wonder if CM is ever gonna send it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Part Request Status: Approved
> part request approved, part will be sent out 2-7 business days depending on stock availability
Click to expand...

Really surprised at that. I had to order some parts from them and it came pretty fast. I would call them and find out what is up with it or you can jam CM MR HAF who can help you with it.


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Are you using BitFenix Spectre Pro fans through out the case? Have you hooked it up to the fan controller? Still getting LED's flashing and noises from the fan on medium and high settings


140mm in the rear and 200mm in the front both connected to the fan controller. On anything less than MAX, the fans pulsate and the LEDs flash. However the fan controller worked perfectly with the included CM fans so i never gave thought to the fan controller being defective.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streefkerk*
> 
> I do not understand how Cooler Master can **** it up so much with the fan controller. I mean, I have tested a lot of fans now, even bought some Cooler Master (led) fans but all do the same,
> they make (not so) funny sounds, on anything except high speed. I mean, this case costs around 300€, *was it that hard to at least TEST the controller* ? Furthermore, there are lots of cable's
> for LED lights, so you can choice to have LED on/off, but the only fan who supports this dual option is the Cooler Master 200MM in front, making this also completely useless and could have saved on
> another 5 cables.


Yeah I have the same issue. You would think that they would test the controller prior to releasing the case. Seriously do they think that everyone spending over $300 would only buy there fans and no one elses







, and to top that they did not have the fans out yet. I think that the fan controller is really the only thing that puts a BLACK MARK on a otherwise a very good case. Oh, and not using the proper shipping materials so that they don't get so many damaged cases as well. Cooler Master really........ you have been around a long time and should have known better.

Regarding the controllers LED (ON/OFF) function. I have been trying to find a cable or a adapter that is male on both ends so that you can use the cable with other fans however the best I can come up with is a company FrozenCPU.com which will custom make it for me for around *$12.00 dollars each* and since there is about 8 or 9 cables that would cost over *$100* to turn fans LE D's off or on....*OUCH!!!!!!* *If anyone knows where I can buy this already made please let me know**. *









You would figure that they would provide an adapter/cable or even better still make there fans standard like everyone else so that you can use the cables.


----------



## Flygye

I'm in the same situation.

I've already send a part request, but til now i haven't any answer from them.

I want also connect some other brand fan's to que cosmos ii controler, but i can't find any cable adapter that fits on the ones come with the controler ( leds on/off)














i'm a bit desaponted to that, we bought a 340€ +- and don't have any adapters to it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I'm in the same situation.
> I've already send a part request, but til now i haven't any answer from them.
> I want also connect some other brand fan's to que cosmos ii controler, but i can't find any cable adapter that fits on the ones come with the controler ( leds on/off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a bit desaponted to that, we bought a 340€ +- and don't have any adapters to it.


They are pretty slow for part request I find, it took me over 1 month to get my new fan control panel.


----------



## Flygye

@Anth0789 what is the version of your controler ? can you tell me ?

My is the 1.1 version i think.


----------



## Roadking

Hi, Just ordered the case last nite from newegg should arrive on wednesday. Would like to be a member.

cosmos.pdf 19k .pdf file


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> @Anth0789 what is the version of your controler ? can you tell me ?
> My is the 1.1 version i think.


I don't know which version where can you tell?

Mine is just like the old controller with the fan flickers leds etc.


----------



## swhitt1

Ok my cosmos ii is coming in the mail as I'm writing this, and I'm ordering a bunch of custom fans some w/ led and the extra led connector and some w/o. As far as connecting everything to the fan controller, am i going to need any extension cables?


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> Ok my cosmos ii is coming in the mail as I'm writing this, and I'm ordering a bunch of custom fans some w/ led and the extra led connector and some w/o. As far as connecting everything to the fan controller, am i going to need any extension cables?


Fan power cables from the controller are pretty long, there shouldn't be any problem connecting fans all over the case. LED leads are the same length if I remember correctly (I haven't used them) because they are not compatible with most fans. That said getting those custom fans to work correctly with the fan controller is also another story.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> It appears as though I got my answer here. I guess I'll go ahead and order now.


It might be me who left the review on newegg.

with 2 rx240 radiator you might have a problem depending of the mobo you are using. You can easily fit a rx240 at the bottom. But on top it might be hard to reach your 8 pins CPU connector depending of the mobo you're using.

I had a RX240 and after a few try, I had to buy a EX240 which is thinner than the RX240. I will fit my 240RX at the bottom when I have time. 35-38mm would be ideal for the top case but it all depend of the motherboard you're using. Some motherboard will give you more space to handle the connection of your 8pin connector.

HOWEVER, i wasn't using any PSU cable extension at this time( I didn't knew there was some good quality cable extension at this time).
Doing so, might help you to connect more easily your 8pin connector and maybe an additional 4pin(like I have on my rampage IV Extreme). Also be aware that you will be force to use a pull configuration at the top because the RX240 wont fit for a push configuration Even the EX240 didn't fit for a push configuration.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> It might be me who left the review on newegg.
> with 2 rx240 radiator you might have a problem depending of the mobo you are using. You can easily fit a rx240 at the bottom. But on top it might be hard to reach your 8 pins CPU connector depending of the mobo you're using....
> 
> My RX240 is 58mm so it will have to go in the bottom. Probably start there and expand later. Is the Hot swap bay removable. I don't need or want it. I'd like to place my dual bay reservoir in it's place. Don't want to lose my DVD or Blu-ray yet.
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Edit Don't know why the quote went screwy


----------



## EagleTwo

I am thinking of upgrading to individually sleeved cables and eventually a custom water loop, but I would like to get suggestions for colors. Black, Red, or White cabling, with matching tubes for water. or a different combination. I would appreciate any other suggestions for mods.

Also does any one know if there is an easy way to remove the hotswap drive bays?


----------



## Evolution069

I tried to remove the hot swap bay and use my dual bay reservoir but it wont fit. You'll have a small gap left after inserting the reservoir. However, if you can find a piece of plastic to cover the hole (or craft one), you should be fine.

However, I dunno if the screw holes will fit. After I saw that I had a gap, I didn't bother to pay attention if the hole are align. But still, there is plenty of way to keep your bay tight.

P.S. if you start using the bottom configuration, pay attention if you'll need to buy some 45 degree fitting or even 90 degree fitting. Otherwise your tube will bend like crazy.

There a few pictures showing how people did an additional hole at the bottom of the case to fit their tubes adequately.

Good luck and show us some picture when it's done. I will too as soon i get my GPU waterblocks.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to individually sleeved cables and eventually a custom water loop, but I would like to get suggestions for colors. Black, Red, or White cabling, with matching tubes for water. or a different combination. I would appreciate any other suggestions for mods.
> Also does any one know if there is an easy way to remove the hotswap drive bays?


Yes the bay can be easily removed. On my side, I kept them in place but I removed the power/sata cables since Im not using it.
But they are really easy to remove.

As for the cable, usually people make it fit with their mobo and Ram. Im using blue tubes right now but I will switch to red because my mobo is mostly red and I got the same video cards as yours. So red tubing or transparent tubing with red fluid + black cabling is awesome. mix that with nice tubing management using black fitting and youll get a nice looking water cooling loop.


----------



## Roadking

After taking a closer look at a pic of the front I see what you mean. I wonder if I could remove everything but the front cover plate and use the small drive doors to peek at my reservoir levels.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> After taking a closer look at a pic of the front I see what you mean. I wonder if I could remove everything but the front cover plate and use the small drive doors to peek at my reservoir levels.


hehe sorry if I'm not 100% clear. I'm a french Canadian and I'm doing a few grammar mistakes. But I did a lot of try with that case so I can share my experience.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> hehe sorry if I'm not 100% clear. I'm a french Canadian and I'm doing a few grammar mistakes. But I did a lot of try with that case so I can share my experience.


That's okay, my french sucks, so we are on pretty even terms.









So will a dual reservoir fit behind the hot swap doors if everything else is removed?


----------



## _REAPER_

Not the same case but same setup basically, I went with black cables attached is a pic for reference.


----------



## Evolution069

I'm pretty sure it will, but let me confirm this tonight. I dunno if you can keep the front panel only or if they are all tight together. Shouldn't take long to remove it. Ill take some picture too.


----------



## Roadking

My case is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I'll be able to look it over but won't be able to play with it until Saturday


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post but nothing turned up in search. Will this case support an XSPC RX240 Dual 120mm Radiator? Reading reviews on Newegg, one guy posted that it would not take a rad thicker than 30mm, mine is 58mm. Really want to buy this case tonight but not if I can't mount my radiator.


The RX240 will fit in the bottom just fine, up top you may have issues with fans and thickness of the radiator. I barely managed to fit a EX360 up top with 4 fans, instead of the full 6 that I hoped for.


----------



## VSXthorn

So, I got my new fan controller from Coolermaster today. I hooked it up to power and plugged in 2 fans with blue LEDs one of them Coolermaster 120mm fan.. They still blink on medium and low. I'm glad i didn't take all my cable management apart for nothing...


----------



## ChrisAfric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to individually sleeved cables and eventually a custom water loop, but I would like to get suggestions for colors. Black, Red, or White cabling, with matching tubes for water. or a different combination. I would appreciate any other suggestions for mods.
> Also does any one know if there is an easy way to remove the hotswap drive bays?


Looks neat and clean! Very nice!

It's just like the EVGA x79 motherboard looks a bit empty compared to other X79 motherboard.


----------



## heatsink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading to individually sleeved cables and eventually a custom water loop, but I would like to get suggestions for colors. Black, Red, or White cabling, with matching tubes for water. or a different combination. I would appreciate any other suggestions for mods.
> Also does any one know if there is an easy way to remove the hotswap drive bays?


I'm doing the red grey black theme and a complete tear down with mine. I've started a build thread here you'll have to drill out some rivits.......

Also a cable sleeving project in this thread......


----------



## BigT

OK, so I know that Cooler Master is working on a new and improved fan controller for our case. has any one heared when it is going to be available. i know in recent weeks they have been very vague on the release date.


----------



## Roadking

Got a new home for my CHVF today.

And some new room mates last week


----------



## heatsink

Wow! that case looked like mine used to, lol.


----------



## Roadking

I see your just doing some minor readjustments there.


----------



## heatsink

also got some of my sleeving for the build. Need more black.


----------



## Flygye

This is a Cooler Master Cosmos II case thread.

Isn't a sleeve thread.....


----------



## octiny

Count me in! Love this case!












I'm really hoping they actually come out with a windowed side door in the near future.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated spreadsheet...


----------



## _^MeRcY

Has anyone removed the middle drive cage? Im trying to figure out if Id buy this case for my next build and im trying to figure out what the clearance is if I removed the middle drive cage to put a reservoir and pump there.


----------



## desmin88

Any idea when CM is going to release some kind of fix for this crappy fan controller? Getting real annoyed at all these issues for a $350 case.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*
> 
> Has anyone removed the middle drive cage? Im trying to figure out if Id buy this case for my next build and im trying to figure out what the clearance is if I removed the middle drive cage to put a reservoir and pump there.


there a lot of clearance unless you're using huge video cards like the radeon 5970-6990 or the gtx 590. however, you still have plenty of space to put a reservoir and a pump. You can google 'cosmos 2 watercooling' and a lot of people have use this space for both components


----------



## Evolution069

I just ordered 2 waterblock for my GTX 580 classified with all the fitting/tubbing and cable extension. As soon it's ready Ill post some picture.

edit: anyone have any idea if my XSPC combo pump/reservoir will be enough for this. here's the spec of the pump: X2O 750 12V Pump/Reservoir

Would it be enough for one cpu and 2 video card and 2 radiator?


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Got a new home for my CHVF today.
> 
> And some new room mates last week


Would like to see pics of this when its completed please


----------



## Roadking

Just got my camera mounted on my tripod and plan on starting the build right now. Will post my progress tonight if not too tired. For sure tomorrow morning. I'm trying to work slow and methodically. First water build and I want to do it right.


----------



## _^MeRcY

Hey for you guys who have the cosmos 2, am I able to remove the x-dock possibly to use it as a 5.25" drive essentially? I am looking to get a dual bay reservoir and replace the x-dock with it.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*
> 
> Hey for you guys who have the cosmos 2, am I able to remove the x-dock possibly to use it as a 5.25" drive essentially? I am looking to get a dual bay reservoir and replace the x-dock with it.


look on page 135-136 of this thread, we talked about it. Essentially, you can remove the x dock and a dual bay reservoir will fit but you'll have a small gap at the top. The xbay are a bit taller than 2 * 5.25 "


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*
> 
> Hey for you guys who have the cosmos 2, am I able to remove the x-dock possibly to use it as a 5.25" drive essentially? I am looking to get a dual bay reservoir and replace the x-dock with it.


I am building a loop as we speak, and I had hoped that my res would fit but it doesn't. It is about a half inch too tall.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Just got my camera mounted on my tripod and plan on starting the build right now. Will post my progress tonight if not too tired. For sure tomorrow morning. I'm trying to work slow and methodically. First water build and I want to do it right.


Im getting ready to fill,bleed, check for leaks.



So this is where I'm at so far. Ive had a few snags here and there. Found out the hard way that my 200mm fan wont fit on top if I want the top of the Case lid installed and had to reinstall the fans on the radiator 3 times before I got it right,and the dual bay would not fit in the hot swap bay so I had to find an alternative location. I need at least 2 bays for my fan controller and Blue-ray drive, but it has been a lot of fun.

Finished it up


----------



## gdesmo

Is 10 fan controller on top not enough ? Looking really good so far.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Hey all,still don,t have mine assembled.
Just ordered a bunch more lights for the internals.
I asked at this website for a window kit.These guys make some amazing stuff
and if we all asked here maybe they could do something.I will post any info I
get from them.

http://mnpctech.com/


----------



## Roadking

Getting ready to connect all my fans and I've heard some conflicting info. If I use the Cosmos fan controller will my led fans not light up or will I just not be able to turn them off? If they won't light up then I'll use my own controller.
Thanks


----------



## mortimusmaximus

If the fans have separate light wires then hook those up to the light switch part of the fan controller this is separate from the fan speed controller different wiring leads.If the fans do not have separate leads the lights will work thru the fan speed controller.The issue is some fans tick or make a noise at speeds other than high and the lights may flicker at speeds other than high.


----------



## Roadking

@Mort Thanks. just what i needed to know.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Got this back from MNPC TECH, on a Sunday no less WOW.

Mnpctech's Modder, Bill Owen plans to share a step by step video tutorial on modifying your CMII factory panel for a custom window. No ETA on this release, but he stated sometime this summer it will be shared on our YouTube channel here, http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd

No word on Mnpctech offering a clear panel yet...


----------



## Evolution069

Hey guys, i want your opinion. (please not about my paint skills)

This is my next water cooling loop.



I have my 2 GPU waterblocks coming this week. I will use the 3/8 fitting and not the 1/2"(like i did in my picture). I find the 1/2" tubing too big.

So now im torn between using the 3/8" inside diameter x 1/2 outside diameter or use the 3/8 ID x 5/8 OD.

What would look the best using bitpower compression fitting?

Edit: NVM i went with a 3/8 ID x 1/2 OD since Dazmode.com have a lot of these fitting available.


----------



## gponcho

Here is a great link to a water cooling build on a Cosmos 2 case

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6qBdXqSLlY


----------



## Azefore

Just watched that the other day, a bit too many joints around the CPU for my tastes but it looked great. Check out his build logs, he's funny as hell.


----------



## Evolution069

I'm starting to get a few part now ( fitting , tubbing, gpu block...) I will post a few picture soon.

I have to buy a laptop for my girlfriend. she's tired that Im always shutting down my PC to make some mods.

LOL


----------



## Azefore

Put in some Bitfenix Alchemy extensions just a little while ago, makes the case look all purdy as far as basic color schemes go. Next up is getting my hands on a GTX 680 to replace the 6950 and possibly some custom water cooling loops as well. (Image is 3264x4928 if you download for details)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Put in some Bitfenix Alchemy extensions just a little while ago, makes the case look all purdy as far as basic color schemes go. Next up is getting my hands on a GTX 680 to replace the 6950 and possibly some custom water cooling loops as well. (Image is 3264x4928 if you download for details)


The sleeve cables looks awesome together with your ram and mobo.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys. I'm still kinda new on here but I have a very good liking to this case right now just from the sleekness of it and the size. But I need a bit more motivation on it to push me to spend that 350 for one.

I am between this Cosmos 2 case and the Corsair 800D...I'm more for the Cosmos 2 right now, but I really want an awesome watercooling loop inside. My loop consists of 2 rads a 360 on the top with push pull config. and then under the rig in the bot area take out the HDD cases and put a 240 in there with a "possible" push pull not sure if theirs room for push pull down their. The main issue is that I am curious about a reservoir that I would really like to use in these cases. The res I want is in the link below by FrozenQ.

https://frozenqshop.com/index.php/reservoirs/lf/lf250.html

I might put in a front bay res to add to it behind that sliding door for cosmetics and my personal self then the disk drive.

BUT for that 250mm res....where would I put it inside that case??? and any idea if Cooler Master is making a windowed door for this sexy beast the cosmos 2??

If I put this stuff in it I want to show it off obviously. Also Will the swiftech MCP655....(think i got it right) pump work for my long flow pattern of two rads then a cpu and one gpu?? (might grab a second GPU later on).

Thanks!!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> The sleeve cables looks awesome together with your ram and mobo.


Thnks Anth

@Valgaur, both cases are great picks, I was eyeballing the 800D myself after getting this guy but glad I picked the Cosmos.

As for the water cooling to answer your questions (from what I've read here and else where since I'm not water cooling yet myself)

Can you put 240 push pull in the bottom cage area?: Yes, one person on this thread had put 2 x 240's down there and one person did a 360, you should have no problem doing a push pull on a 240.

Location for reservoir: Take a look the two most recent pics in this thread (Evolutions and mine), your best bet is to hang it where the cable grommets are between the mobo tray and 5.25" bays, especially for when a window side panel releases or if you make one yourself it would be in direct view.

Is CM really making a windowed side panel?: No one's sure but they should be since they got other colors of the case as well and if the follow their tradition of making windowed sides it should be soon (my guess ~6 months or under)

Swiftech MCP655 for your loop idea: Take this one with a grain of salt till some one else answers it with experience but it should, the only thing I see is the two rads being in the beginning of the loop being restrictive. I wont go further just because I only know a little.


----------



## Valgaur

Oh sweet I'll put that 240 down there then. So for that 250mm just put the acrylic holders between the rubber grommits??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Oh sweet I'll put that 240 down there then. So for that 250mm just put the acrylic holders between the rubber grommits??


Yah or fashion up something custom if they aren't wide enough (they look like stands in the product picture to me) but someone else may have some thoughts on the res idea.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11475/ex-res-241/IandH_StealthRes_Universal_Spring_Loaded_Clamps_Set_-_Standard_Reservoir_50mm.html?tl=g30c97#blank
Looks like it could work too


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Count me in! Love this case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping they actually come out with a windowed side door in the near future.


Looks good octiny! Soo clean! Make a window








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*
> 
> Has anyone removed the middle drive cage? Im trying to figure out if Id buy this case for my next build and im trying to figure out what the clearance is if I removed the middle drive cage to put a reservoir and pump there.


I removed mine-

I'm getting closer to done. I still need to make custom length cables and sleeve them, replace some leds with amber ones, and some more misc stuff.

Here's where it's at now-
Hemi orange and black










A view through the window










Back door MadKat logo










NZXT mix fan controller to bypass CM's crappy included one. Also added the 3 drive hot-swap hdd cage.










two 280 rads in the bottom







yeah 280's fit! Got some 140mm cougars on them-










i7-920 oc @ 4.33Ghz, 480 SLI, EVGA classified 3-way, Corsair 2000 MHz 7-7-6-18 timings










Copper piping


















props to OCN


















window










Onyx floor lit using red and white moddelers brand smooth led strips










I've had lots of fun working with this case. there's soooo much space. If I was to do another one, I would put 2x480 rads in the bottom and relocate the psu...


----------



## Roadking

I thought I had just finished mine. After seeing bob808's build I just realized that I'm nowhere near finished. Love the copper


----------



## Valgaur

Also guys and gals I'm going to be contacting Cooler Master soon and will be asking them about the windowed side panel if any will come....I will be referencing this forum possibly to show all the interest involved with it to maybe "push" them to do it.

Also on a quick side note I have decided on this case for sure now. Go big or go home right?

Ohh before I forget....can I ask your guys's opinion on two mobo's??

1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131798

2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626

I want a good mobo in the 3-400 dollar range since I'm going kinda hardcore on this thing....any recommendation are welcomed Thanks again!!!


----------



## Azefore

^ Drop dead sexy copper pipes there sir, love the copper color scheme too.

@ Valgaur, depends on the color scheme really, personally though I'd look past the big bang II,the gatling gun and bullets are too cheesy for me and there's lack of any expansion ports besides pci-ex16 3.0/2.0s.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131808
They have the extreme for $430 but thats if you want the red/black colors at all
Extreme has the 8 ram slot and the one posted above just has 4, so that's a another factor.

Cant go wrong with Gigabyte, MSI, or ASUS


----------



## Dubdzo

I recently purchased the cosmos ii case and built my system. The case looks and functions great. Only problem iseem to be getting is the fan controller seems to randomly stop working, so all the fans I have connected to it stops functioning( controller has 5 noctua 120 mm fans connected, also the factory front led fan, and the bottom factory hhd fans) The fan controllers led indicators turn off as well, the only part that appears to stay working is the front fans leds they happen to stay on. When I shut of the pc I do see the fans do a slight jerk as if there going to turn on but they don't. I removed the molex power connection and tried a different one, at times it will decide to work but then starts to have the same problem. I made sure all cables have slack to make sure the connection are not loose. I also tried another psu to make sure the one I installed does not have an issue. Is there anything els I should check to see that can be causing the problem or does the case fan controller have to be replaced


----------



## TrueZarken

Boys and Girls I am loving the Cosmos 2 builds you're all showing they look fantastic.







I gotta quick question for you all if you don't mind indulging me; Those of you who had a 800D before this or have had experiences with the 800D which do you prefer, the 800D or the Cosmos 2?

Thank you in advance and keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Valgaur

@ Azefore

The Big Bang mobo looks better to me from the blackness of the case with this since I'm going to use black compression fitting as well. The ASUS board is blue which goes against the green and red ideas I've been thinking. I'm just wondering performance wise they are both the same correct?? I'd rather make my case look badass inside and out. and hide the beauty inside then open it to reveal epicness. I am still wondering on that 250mm res though.....like on those grommits closest to the front bays put the supports inbetween the rubber grommits...but not sure.


----------



## Valgaur

Ohh guys just got off the phone with Cooler Master about the windowed panel....No news really on it yet from the support but they said usually within a year on a higher end case they make one for it....kepp them fingers crossed. Also they know about this forum so if something does come out they will tell us on here!!


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ohh guys just got off the phone with Cooler Master about the windowed panel....No news really on it yet from the support but they said usually within a year on a higher end case they make one for it....kepp them fingers crossed. Also they know about this forum so if something does come out they will tell us on here!!


Well the Cosmos II side panel is a project we have on side. We are working on many more new chassis launches this year, not including the just launched HAF Xm. While we would love to make a windowed side panel, it's not as simple as a normal side panel. Since the Cosmos 2 side panel has aluminum, synthetic and multple structures, the tooling costs have to be justified by the demand. It isn't as simple as cutting a hole when you have to produce thousands of a part.

To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> @ Azefore
> The Big Bang mobo looks better to me from the blackness of the case with this since I'm going to use black compression fitting as well. The ASUS board is blue which goes against the green and red ideas I've been thinking. I'm just wondering performance wise they are both the same correct?? I'd rather make my case look badass inside and out. and hide the beauty inside then open it to reveal epicness. I am still wondering on that 250mm res though.....like on those grommits closest to the front bays put the supports inbetween the rubber grommits...but not sure.


Performance wise yes they'll play the same, the only real difference is the CPU, and for the res clips I would try using one of the prefabbed holes or cable management pop outs, that or do some small drilling in between, it should be able to be done relatively easily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


That'd mean around $60 for it, considering the weight and size sure I'd pay for that but I'd want to see what you guys have in store for the look of it before hand since I'd want the area where you can put two 120mms blowing on GPU area included in the windowed area (meaning gone) since it attracts a lot of dust already and would make the window a lot smaller if they were left as so. Something like Bob808's above in this page would look nice, just with no rivets.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well the Cosmos II side panel is a project we have on side. We are working on many more new chassis launches this year, not including the just launched HAF Xm. While we would love to make a windowed side panel, it's not as simple as a normal side panel. Since the Cosmos 2 side panel has aluminum, synthetic and multple structures, the tooling costs have to be justified by the demand. It isn't as simple as cutting a hole when you have to produce thousands of a part.
> To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


Don't want to give any reason to boost the price up more than its worth, but I would gladly pay $60.00 for a windowed side panel.

When can I pre-order?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well the Cosmos II side panel is a project we have on side. We are working on many more new chassis launches this year, not including the just launched HAF Xm. While we would love to make a windowed side panel, it's not as simple as a normal side panel. Since the Cosmos 2 side panel has aluminum, synthetic and multple structures, the tooling costs have to be justified by the demand. It isn't as simple as cutting a hole when you have to produce thousands of a part.
> To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


For $60 i would buy one for sure. It would cost me more than that to add a window to it now and i really want one.


----------



## Valgaur

I agree a 60 dollar side panel especially with the build of this case and how seemless it is and heafty would be awesome with a side panel window. Shoot just reading this forum I even thought of a design that could work for having the two fans still over the GPU like asked about it wont be pretty but here's my paint idea of it.


----------



## Dubdzo

So ill take it none of you guys have the issue of the fan controller working perfectly and then just turning off on you?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Well the Cosmos II side panel is a project we have on side. We are working on many more new chassis launches this year, not including the just launched HAF Xm. While we would love to make a windowed side panel, it's not as simple as a normal side panel. Since the Cosmos 2 side panel has aluminum, synthetic and multple structures, the tooling costs have to be justified by the demand. It isn't as simple as cutting a hole when you have to produce thousands of a part.
> To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


Okay so we are looking around $60 dollars for a windowed side panel.

We need to start a new vote to see how many would purchase a side panel.

By the way I would buy a windowed side panel as long as we can atleast see what it will look like prior to CM producing it. Hey CM why not come up with a design let everyone see it and we can then tell you if it is worth $60 Prior to producing and selling them.


----------



## Valgaur

@ Dubdzo

I don't have the sace but I would contact cooler master themselves and see whats wrong possible wiring issue is my guess.

I agree on the vote to show that there is demand for it and what you think of my awesome (obviously kidding) design?? it hides cables and PSU and pump w\hile showing places for rads and tubes. along with res's


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree a 60 dollar side panel especially with the build of this case and how seemless it is and heafty would be awesome with a side panel window. Shoot just reading this forum I even thought of a design that could work for having the two fans still over the GPU like asked about it wont be pretty but here's my paint idea of it.


Not bad but I don't want to see all the vents go away

EDIT:
Sorry misread your post. you did leave a vent.


----------



## Valgaur

yup thought of you! ^.^


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree a 60 dollar side panel especially with the build of this case and how seemless it is and heafty would be awesome with a side panel window. Shoot just reading this forum I even thought of a design that could work for having the two fans still over the GPU like asked about it wont be pretty but here's my paint idea of it.


id rather see the GPUs and not see the drive bays, much like bobs design


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah thats true but can't leave the aircoolers out of the loop (im water cooling so I like the one bob has as well)


----------



## Azefore

Some mock ups I did like Valgaur

First one is what I'd lean more to and the second is on the kinda order as Valgaur (I didn't smooth edges as I don't have my tablet on me and pen tool isn't fun without it)





Dont laugh at my glass "lighting" either







, however a smaller window on the first may be a bit more aesthetically pleasing, just height wise though, I like the length it covers as is like Bob's


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Some mock ups I did like Valgaur
> First one is what I'd lean more to and the second is on the kinda order as Valgaur (I didn't smooth edges as I don't have my tablet on me and pen tool isn't fun without it)
> 
> Dont laugh at my glass "lighting" either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , however a smaller window on the first may be a bit more aesthetically pleasing, just height wise though, I like the length it covers as is like Bob's


i like this one, but i would make the window a little smaller so there is more of a border on the top and back. nice job on the image, +reps to you.


----------



## BigT

I would pay 60 for a window side. Also is there any news on a the new fan controller for the Cosmos II?


----------



## Valgaur

I like that second one it's sweet with that diagonal slash of window through it looks sweet haven't seen a case do that yet. and all the way to that lower basement bar is good.

Now time to complete my computer parts list lol you know WC RAM CPU GPU GPU MUAHAHAHAHAHHAAH (first build btw)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i like this one, but i would make the window a little smaller so there is more of a border on the top and back. nice job on the image, +reps to you.


Yah I know what you mean there with the thicker borders, would probably pull it in around 3/8th of an inch and then put some nice thin flat grommeting, thanks for the rep too ^^


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> While we would love to make a windowed side panel, it's not as simple as a normal side panel. Since the Cosmos 2 side panel has aluminum, synthetic and multple structures, the tooling costs have to be justified by the demand. It isn't as simple as cutting a hole...


very true... let me tell you it was the hardest part of my mod to make it look like it does. Well worth $60 as it took me days and dollars to get her done, but I was first to do it like I did, so there's that


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys I'm looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

This looks better to me and has all the do dads on it

(know he's way off topic)

Also for that case window we can't leave the air coolers out of this things guys for their gpus with those 2 120mm fans spots can't just be like use watercooling instead....just saying lol.


----------



## navynuke499

you dont really need those fans if you have good air flow through the case, which you should have with this case. the extra fans there are just nice to have. id take the window over having the extra fans any day.


----------



## Valgaur

I agree on taking the window way over the fan spots since I'm WC it, just gotta please people. ^.^ (myself all window, sorry air coolers)


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> very true... let me tell you it was the hardest part of my mod to make it look like it does. Well worth $60 as it took me days and dollars to get her done, but I was first to do it like I did, so there's that


Going to wait for these guys to do their video.The stuff they have on their website makes me think this will be an awesome window,
and it will be a guide that hopefully any of us can do.

Mnpctech's Modder, Bill Owen plans to share a step by step video tutorial on modifying your CMII factory panel for a custom window. No ETA on this release, but he stated sometime this summer it will be shared on our YouTube channel here, http://www.youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd

No word on Mnpctech offering a clear panel yet...

On a seperate question does the fan controller , light switch control remember the previous setings beween reboots etc?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

A fellow modder who posted his work on evga here
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1505028&mpage=1
is now selling his system ***??

http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-computers-Custom-Cosmos-2-ULTRA-system-window-mod-core-i7-HD6990-W0QQAdIdZ367168161

That seems like a high price,, no?


----------



## Valgaur

for the looks and the parts is my main issue with that sell....for the parts alone I wouldn't think about buying that build even for the window at all. My personal (in progress) build fully water cooled with 2 rads and like 13 fans will be around the same price and I get to personally build it and make it look how I want it to look.

In my mind no not worth it to me ur paying for the custom look inside really nothing more.


----------



## Azefore

Not worth over 1.6k even with the 6990, case, custom extensions, small window and white modular interior in my opinion. Give it an A though for the back cable management though and the looks alone.


----------



## Valgaur

wish I was sponsored to build this build of mine lol would make it way cheaper lmao.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... definitely wouldn't say that build is worth that much. "$900 in the case and wiring alone"? Uuh... dude... only $350 of that was the case. If you somehow managed to spend another $450 on WIRES... there's something messed up in your head.

Kinda think it looks a little too tacky, anyway. Why take a beautiful black case and throw some seriously contrasting white on the INSIDE? Not to mention the window is rather pointless. You see the top of the video card, and part of the CPU heatsink. WOO! Thought the idea of a window was to be able to see *****?

I will say two things though... i'm curious as to what he did with the hot swap bay cables... and i'm curious as to how he managed to snap the front of one of the hot swap bays off.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> i'm curious as to how he managed to snap the front of one of the hot swap bays off.


Beats me, did he mention it at all? If not that's funny


----------



## elementaldragon

didn't really feel like reading the whole thing.. just noticed it when i was looking at the pics in the NVidia forum. My only guess is that he had the same issue i had at first, but he wasn't nearly as patient and observant as i was. He probably had a similar hard drive like i have where the top isn't rectangular... having rounded sections taken out of the top half of the drive along the edges to make it more contoured to the internal bits i guess. The spring clips that hold the drive down inside the hot swap bays don't like those that much. They'll go in, but coming out is a different story. Had to take the hot swap bays entirely out, and pop the spring clips out of the front part of the bay to get the hard drive out.


----------



## vonalka

As any builder knows it is always tough to put a price on something you spent a lot of time and energy building yourself - I suspect that is why the price is what it is. Overall, it looks like a nice build and I am sure he is very proud of it.

Personally I think the window should be a bit larger and if CM does come out with one for $60 I don't think they will have a tough time finding buyers for it.


----------



## Kain3984

Just adding that I'd gladly pay $60 for the window side panel. Just got the case and building my system this weekend.


----------



## Valgaur

I can't wait to see what they come up with if they make any design ideas.


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Given the price of the current CM window kits I doubt it will only be 60 bucks.
This case will require an internal trim ring etc to finish the thick panel nicely.
Since a HAFX kit can be 60 bucks I expect ours to be closer to 100.A HAFX panel with window is 110 bucks, ours would probably be 150 at least.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g42/c219/s341/list/p1/Window_Kits-Side_Panels_wWindows-Cooler_Master_Windows-Page1.html


----------



## Valgaur

Hmm that may be true but to complete the look I would pay for it honestly. Hey what you guys think about water cooled mobo's??


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hmm that may be true but to complete the look I would pay for it honestly. Hey what you guys think about water cooled mobo's??




i love my water cooled mobo.


----------



## Valgaur

sweet finally someone to ask about the cylindrical res in this case lol. how'd you get it hooked up in that thing?? I'm gonna to the dual rad setup as well any rad recomendations?? I am only cooling my CPU and GPU for now but will do the RAM and another GPU with the mobo as well gonna tubign this thing like a boss lol. I'm movcing the pump to the basemant to make room for the second GPU.

Mobo will be the ASUS rampage IV. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

Also what size res is that?? I'm getting a 250mm hopefully to squeeze in there.

Any info from your setup would be great lol. (my first build and going WC lol)


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sweet finally someone to ask about the cylindrical res in this case lol. how'd you get it hooked up in that thing?? I'm gonna to the dual rad setup as well any rad recomendations?? I am only cooling my CPU and GPU for now but will do the RAM and another GPU with the mobo as well gonna tubign this thing like a boss lol. I'm movcing the pump to the basemant to make room for the second GPU.
> Mobo will be the ASUS rampage IV. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> Also what size res is that?? I'm getting a 250mm hopefully to squeeze in there.
> Any info from your setup would be great lol. (my first build and going WC lol)




Danger Den designed this reservoir to mount easily on radiators. But what is totally RADical about this reservoir is it can be mounted on fan locations or even a completely custom location like the top of the case


----------



## precious




----------



## Valgaur

Ohh you put it on that fan mount!....hmmmmmmm might need to look if the frozenQ one does that as well....Also could you link for that res??


----------



## precious

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9540/ex-res-153/Danger_Den_RAD-Reservoir_Internal_External_Liquid_Cooling_Reservoir_RES-005.html?tl=g30c97


----------



## Valgaur

grr can't use I'm using those comp. fittings and I'm greening it out but with distilled water and no additives which is why I'm leanign towards that frozenQ res instead...but this is on my list.


----------



## Sleepee

Mind if I join this party? I'm on a rather humble (relatively!) air build, but I've loved my Cosmos dearly in the short time we've been together.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sweet finally someone to ask about the cylindrical res in this case lol. how'd you get it hooked up in that thing?? I'm gonna to the dual rad setup as well any rad recomendations?? I am only cooling my CPU and GPU for now but will do the RAM and another GPU with the mobo as well gonna tubign this thing like a boss lol. I'm movcing the pump to the basemant to make room for the second GPU.
> Mobo will be the ASUS rampage IV. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> Also what size res is that?? I'm getting a 250mm hopefully to squeeze in there.
> Any info from your setup would be great lol. (my first build and going WC lol)


Hi Valgaur, just be sure to buy a thin radiator. Thicker radiator will give you a hard time with the Rampage IV extreme. Connecting the 8 pins and the additionnal 4 pin is a pain if you don't have a thin radiator.
I know I own a Rampage and with my RX240 it was impossible to bend the 8 pin connector to fit. Unless you use some cable extension.

The one Precious using seems to be the RS 360 kit.









and welcome to the club Sleepee


----------



## Gauntlet3h

So I just got this case today and I am about to ask some very noob questions which answers are probably in one of the 144 pages.

That x-dock what the hell is it and what do I use it for? Why do I need a lock for it?

I also got a H100 and do you guys mount it at the top inside first 2 fan spots?

thanks in advance. I am sure to post a lot of complaints about this case in the future and fit in with everyone else


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The xdock is for hot swap hard drive use.The locks are to secure your drives from others, like a lan party.Not that I would carry this beast anywhere.

All the users her with the h100 seem to install in the rear most two holes.Ihave yet to assemble mine but that is where my h100 will go.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Sweet thanks for the info!

Yeah the H100 is the popular way to go. Hopefully I won't run into any clearance issues with my mobo.


----------



## precious

I'm using a 480 rad in the top,http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14329/ex-rad-317/XSPC_EX480_Quad_120mm_Low_Profile_Split_Fin_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s570 and 2 240 rads in the bottom,http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8522/ex-rad-145/XSPC_RX240_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## precious

i managed to due all with a push pull,but had to use some thin 120 fans to do it.


----------



## precious

works great,even with my 2600k overclocked to 5 ghz.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Speaking of air flow. What are some peoples setups?

I am projecting and I have the rear pushing air in. Push/Pull on the top. Standard HD fans. I am thinking about putting a fan in the front bottom and pushing air in.


----------



## mtrx

Small update, got the 680's now in the case. The Noctua cooling the cards will be changed to a 140mm Scythe soon to suit the black/red theme better.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> To those of you wanting a windowed side panel, my question is how much would you want to pay for it? Remember, the Cosmos 2 is $349.99 so as a rough estimate on price, you could take the MSRP and divide it by 6 which will be the selling price.


I wouldn't mind paying 100€ (130 USD) for a side panel with a window if you do make one. I realize the side panels are very thick and complex compared to standard steel panels, so $60 doesn't seem like it would be anywhere near enough to cover the costs of manufacturing one.

Never really bothered with windowed cases, but with the amount of time, money and efforth I've put in to this build, I would certainly love to have a windowed panel.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying 100€ (130 USD) for a side panel with a window if you do make one. I realize the side panels are very thick and complex compared to standard steel panels, so $60 doesn't seem like it would be anywhere near enough to cover the costs of manufacturing one.
> Never really bothered with windowed cases, but with the amount of time, money and efforth I've put in to this build, I would certainly love to have a windowed panel.


For us, $60 wouldn't be enough, but when you think about the fact that they will mass produce them, it gets a lot cheaper. personally i wouldn't pay $130 for a windowed side panel, at that point i would just do it my self.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Small update, got the 680's now in the case. The Noctua cooling the cards will be changed to a 140mm Scythe soon to suit the black/red theme better.


Wow nice setup and clean cable management.

I didnt know you could use the 3way SLI bridge( included with teh rampage IV). I will use it in my next build. It look way better than the 2way SLI floppy bridge


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Wow nice setup and clean cable management.
> I didnt know you could use the 3way SLI bridge( included with teh rampage IV). I will use it in my next build. It look way better than the 2way SLI floppy bridge


Is there any performance difference using the 3-way bridge over the 2-way SLI bridge?


----------



## Gauntlet3h

I'm installing the H100 into the Cosmos using push/pull config.

I have the radiator inside the top. Do I use 8mm screws on the top fans to hold the radiator on the bottom?


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Is there any performance difference using the 3-way bridge over the 2-way SLI bridge?


nope.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Valgaur

Okay guys got a good question for you I hope lol. So I want this case and have been wondering on my PSU a bit. My current choice is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121068

Now what I'm gonna show you isn't the best part it comes in two parts my other option is these PSU's:

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/professional-series-gold-power-supply-units.html

I will be showing the epicness now for this PSU. Go here: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html

Thats right pre individually braided wires. I saw this on YouTube from OC3D TV, and I thought it was fake for a sec but these are really really nice. What I'm wondering is what Wattage I'd ned for my setup of an i7-3820 (gonna OC as much as possible), ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mobo, WC setup, fan controller, disc drive, and two EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB.

I am thinking the 1200....but I don't know I want my case to look slick on the inside, but don't want to wait another 2 weeks just to afford the PSU setup lol. I need a little mental decisions wise help! Thanks!


----------



## elementaldragon

My honest opinion? I'd say whatever PSU option you choose.... spending $100 on a set of cables for a specific PSU is ridiculous. Especially considering that there are really only two sets of cables that are extremely visible.... those being the 24-pin, and the GPU power. hard drive cables are hidden at the back. 8-pin power is tucked at the top, and hardly exposed. same with optical drive cables. You'd be better off going somewhere like FrozenCPU, and getting individually sleeved cable EXTENSIONS. For example, the BitFenix Alchemy cable extensions are quite nice both in look and feel.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/c537/s1534/list/p1/Cables-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved-Alchemy_24-Pin_Ext-Page1.html


----------



## Valgaur

Those will pop right into those AX PSU's? (kinda paranoid)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What I'm wondering is what Wattage I'd ned for my setup of an i7-3820 (gonna OC as much as possible), ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mobo, WC setup, fan controller, disc drive, and two EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB.
> I am thinking the 1200....but I don't know I want my case to look slick on the inside, but don't want to wait another 2 weeks just to afford the PSU setup lol. I need a little mental decisions wise help! Thanks!


i7 3820 TDP 130 watts.
560 gtx TDP 210 watts each
everything else including liquid system 200 watts.

that makes 130 + 210 + 210 + 200 = 750 watts. that's already a pretty generous estimate on power consumption since you'd likely only hit that much power during synthetic benches and not likely to reach that in normal gaming.

a quality PSU like the corsair AX or the seasonic X series WILL deliver the rated wattage on a continuous basis. so the MOST that system you are describing will need is actually just an AX750... but if it makes you feel better to throw money away, feel free to buy the 1200w unit like your regular everyday idiot who has more $ then brain cells....


----------



## Valgaur

I wouldn't go crazy for that 1200 then I'd hit up the 850 instead besides those peripherals don't use much anyways like the disc drive and the fan controllers and such. With this case any way to make the installed fan controller control more fans?? like a spliter or something?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those will pop right into those AX PSU's? (kinda paranoid)


yeah they sure do. made by corsair though, not some aftermarket brand so it should have no issues. i would still get the bitfenix extensions though and save some big money. you dont see much of them for $100. here is a pic of mine with some of the extensions.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys got a good question for you I hope lol. So I want this case and have been wondering on my PSU a bit. My current choice is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121068
> Now what I'm gonna show you isn't the best part it comes in two parts my other option is these PSU's:
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/professional-series-gold-power-supply-units.html
> I will be showing the epicness now for this PSU. Go here: http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories.html
> Thats right pre individually braided wires. I saw this on YouTube from OC3D TV, and I thought it was fake for a sec but these are really really nice. What I'm wondering is what Wattage I'd ned for my setup of an i7-3820 (gonna OC as much as possible), ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mobo, WC setup, fan controller, disc drive, and two EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P3-1469-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 2GB.
> I am thinking the 1200....but I don't know I want my case to look slick on the inside, but don't want to wait another 2 weeks just to afford the PSU setup lol. I need a little mental decisions wise help! Thanks!


for sure dont waste your money on the 1200. get the 850 and you will be just fine. that will give you a nice buffer to your limit and is a good quality PSU. i have the HX1000 only because i planned on having 3 or 4 video cards folding in my rig almost 24/7


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Definitely stick with a brand name power supply.I would spend more on the power supply and less on the cables..
I personally like pc power and cooling, All they make are power supplies, easier to trust them.I sure would not buy a power supply from a company that also makes cheap pc cases.In the case of power supplies, quality is more important than appearance.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Gonna pick one up as soon as they release the 3gb models with either ASUS' 3 slot design or a frozr on it. I believe they run cool-average from what I've heard so I'd probably hold off


I run a 7970, which isn't exactly the same, I know, but it runs at 34° approximately, according to my ASUS GPU Tweak utility.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> I run a 7970, which isn't exactly the same, I know, but it runs at 34° approximately, according to my ASUS GPU Tweak utility.


That's a nice idle temp, I'm still waiting on the 4gb models I guess since 3gb ain't coming, that or a 7970 if the price gets good enough. Right now my 6950 reference idles at 55c and my cpu is a lowly 18c (Asus AI Suite II) 28c per core (core temp) compared to it. It's the only thing generating obnoxious heat unfortunately.


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah I'm going to go with the AX850 instead of my KingWin 1000 (didn't really like it that much anyways). Then I'll hunt down those cables for it since corsair makes them and make my case look nice and tidy.

Thanks guys!

Also Navy what program you use for folding at home (i've been doing it on PS3 for a while).


----------



## Valgaur

ohh....I'm runnign the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mobo for 2011 socket and I'm gonna overclock it as much as possible (i7-3820) along with those two 560 superclocked.....will I be able to power my CPU and those GPU's with the somewhat limited power lines for the GPU's and still be able to push that power into the CPU socket with this 850??

(don't really understand PSU's that much really)


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ohh....I'm runnign the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mobo for 2011 socket and I'm gonna overclock it as much as possible (i7-3820) along with those two 560 superclocked.....will I be able to power my CPU and those GPU's with the somewhat limited power lines for the GPU's and still be able to push that power into the CPU socket with this 850??
> (don't really understand PSU's that much really)


the 850 will power all that with no problem, as for the [email protected] client, im running V7 on my main rig and GPU tracker V2 on my wifes rig because for some reason V7 wont detect the GTX 555 i have in hers but GPU V2 will. both work very good with Nvidia cards.


----------



## Valgaur

Sweet my plans are coming together perfectly. *rubs hands together evilly*


----------



## mortimusmaximus

I have an idea for a readily available window that will install in our side panel.
I am having a hard time finding one that will look OK.

What I am thinking is a window used in an rv or motorhome or a caravan as some may call them.
Usually aluminum frames, painted black and available in a fixed window style.

Anyone have a buddy in the rv business that could help us out?


----------



## Valgaur

not me, sorry i'll ask around at my colleges engineering department.


----------



## bullydog

I have been doing lots of reading on cooler master's Cosmos II and i have been really impresseed with the features, looks and asthetics. The only thing that is holding me back on purchasing this case is the top of the case which cannot accomodate my quad rad which is the Aqua computing AirPlex modularity 480, after some research i found out that although this case does take a quad rad it only takes a slim quad rad and not the thick rad from Feser, XSPC etc...

My airplex 480 fits into my TJ07 perfectly but the features on the TJ07 is becoming dated and my hardware needs a new home.

Do you think I can safely mount the thick quad rad with sufficient Clearance so that the rad isn't obstructing the motherboard? (fans outside the case)

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullydog*
> 
> I have been doing lots of reading on cooler master's Cosmos II and i have been really impresseed with the features, looks and asthetics. The only thing that is holding me back on purchasing this case is the top of the case which cannot accomodate my quad rad which is the Aqua computing AirPlex modularity 480, after some research i found out that although this case does take a quad rad it only takes a slim quad rad and not the thick rad from Feser, XSPC etc...
> My airplex 480 fits into my TJ07 perfectly but the features on the TJ07 is becoming dated and my hardware needs a new home.
> Do you think I can safely mount the thick quad rad with sufficient Clearance so that the rad isn't obstructing the motherboard? (fans outside the case)
> Thanks in advance for your advice


it all depend of the thickness of your rad. And the motherboard you're using.
My RX240 radiator is 5.85cm thick and I had to struggle to put y 8pin and 4 pin in my rampage IV Extreme to the point I bought a EX240. With some cable extension Im pretty sure you will be able to fit your quad radiator.

But be aware that you will only be able to fit 3 fan on top to cool your quad radiator (which is usually enough tough) There is no space for a 4th fan unless you remove the controller and start to play around with the slide panel.


----------



## Valgaur

watch OCED TV on youtube of the case its a long video but he'll tell you the exact size you can fit in there.

@ evolution: Hey so I want a 360 on the top with a push pull with the mobo you have (smexy btw) what rad should I get?? and then should I use a thicker one on the bottom for my 240mm rad?? or just use a regular one?


----------



## elementaldragon

Valgaur: I'd still say you'd be better off with BitFenix cable extensions than the Corsair cables. navynuke's picture is of the BitFenix cables. Here's two pics of my setup with them, too, front and back. I'd probably be using them with my GPU as well, but Tagan seems to have put a lot of effort into the GPU cables to just tuck them into a corner.



















As you can see... there's significantly more cable that's not even seen than there is actually visible. Another thing i like about the BitFenix extensions is that for just about every cable (except for ones like for the frontside USB connections), the sleeving goes all the way up to the inside of the molex connection basically. No visible heatshrink on the last bit of sleeve.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> watch OCED TV on youtube of the case its a long video but he'll tell you the exact size you can fit in there.
> @ evolution: Hey so I want a 360 on the top with a push pull with the mobo you have (smexy btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what rad should I get?? and then should I use a thicker one on the bottom for my 240mm rad?? or just use a regular one?


It all depend of what you wanna accomplish. If you wanna do a push pull config, you will *absolutely* need a thin <=35mm radiator with thin fan for the inside and then normal fan for the outside top of the case. Or you wont be able to connect your 8 & 4 pins connectors to the RampageIV Extreme

As I said, it depend what you wanna accomplish. My CPU (3930k) is now overclocked to 4.7 and I have 31-32C idle and 65-68Cwhen compressing video. Which are normal temp for a overclock of this size (1.40v for the CPU) and I only use a XSPC EX240 on top with a pull config.

If you go for a 360 + push/pull config, you might get better temps but not so much. One thing you might also take in consideration, since the gain won't be so much, having a push/pull configuration is a bit noisier than normal config.

I currently received all my stuff for my new watercooling loop. I will take a lot of pics with different configuration to give you an idea of what would fit or not. I have a huge work to do this week end








I will also post all the temp Im getting. (my bad now that im thinking about all those pics...







)

@ElementalDragon: I just receive my cable and I cant wait to use them. This will be such an improvement compare to my Revo ugly cable!!


----------



## Valgaur

The thing with the push pull that im wondering is the 360 rad for space with that heat sink on the top of the ASUS rampage IV Extreme (darn long name man) I want as push pull no matter what I'm looking at some corsair fans that JUST came out that are 25mm....just wondering what thickness to use for rad.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The thing with the push pull that im wondering is the 360 rad for space with that heat sink on the top of the ASUS rampage IV Extreme (darn long name man) I want as push pull no matter what I'm looking at some corsair fans that JUST came out that are 25mm....just wondering what thickness to use for rad.


Wouldn't exactly say that's a long name. Yea... character wise it is... but easy to remember. Unlike damn near every other motherboard from every other manufacturer.... and even Asus's other boards. For example, my Asus P8P67 Deluxe. It's pretty bad when you actually have to think about whether or not you actually have the right numbers. Or if you want to talk about long names for just about anything.... how about the Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket HD. what the frack (weird that the typical abbreviation of the normal version of that statement is censored...) was sammy thinking?


----------



## swhitt1

Club status now?
Also, yea i didn't know that those bitfenix led connectors wouldn't match up with the ones in the fan controller so I'm waiting till i get the adapters to make the cable management perfect.






Also, anyone else have trouble with memory profiles in the intel bios?


----------



## Evolution069

The bitfenix 15 led stripe connector fit with the controller connector. I tried yesterday with mine and everything works flawlessly.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The thing with the push pull that im wondering is the 360 rad for space with that heat sink on the top of the ASUS rampage IV Extreme (darn long name man) I want as push pull no matter what I'm looking at some corsair fans that JUST came out that are 25mm....just wondering what thickness to use for rad.


Well I would use a < =38mm radiator. This will be perfect for your config.

btw you can always say "R4E" for the mobo's name as they do in their forum


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## bullydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> it all depend of the thickness of your rad. And the motherboard you're using.
> My RX240 radiator is 5.85cm thick and I had to struggle to put y 8pin and 4 pin in my rampage IV Extreme to the point I bought a EX240. With some cable extension Im pretty sure you will be able to fit your quad radiator.
> But be aware that you will only be able to fit 3 fan on top to cool your quad radiator (which is usually enough tough) There is no space for a 4th fan unless you remove the controller and start to play around with the slide panel.


Thanks mike I doubt my rad is gonna fit at the top as it is 9.5cm thick and even if it does there shouldn't be much space to plug in the 8 pin connector to my Maximus extreme IV. Not too sure if any modding can be done but that's be complicated


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullydog*
> 
> Thanks mike I doubt my rad is gonna fit at the top as it is 9.5cm thick and even if it does there shouldn't be much space to plug in the 8 pin connector to my Maximus extreme IV. Not too sure if any modding can be done but that's be complicated


No problem.

However, by looking at your mobo, the 8 pin connector is far left and if you use a radiator (1 or 2 * 120mm) you could be fine. But with a 9.5 cm thick radiator, your best bet is to keep it at the bottom.


----------



## swhitt1

I meant the spectre pro led fans, not the led strips, my bad.


----------



## swhitt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> The bitfenix 15 led stripe connector fit with the controller connector. I tried yesterday with mine and everything works flawlessly.


I meant the spectre pro led fans, not the led strips, my bad.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> I meant the spectre pro led fans, not the led strips, my bad.


hehe sorry about my misunderstanding!


----------



## Valgaur

@ evolution:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4283/ex-rad-88/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank

Those are the rads I'm looking at. What I'm possibly thinking is making the 240mm a thicker one since it's on the bottom and getting a little more performance out of it. I want to eventually cool the entire system mobo and all. Also what do you think about in line anti microbial .999 silver plugs??


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> @ evolution:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4283/ex-rad-88/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank
> Those are the rads I'm looking at. What I'm possibly thinking is making the 240mm a thicker one since it's on the bottom and getting a little more performance out of it. I want to eventually cool the entire system mobo and all. Also what do you think about in line anti microbial .999 silver plugs??


those are pretty sexy and will fit your needs. as for he bottom one if you go with a push pull config, stick with a slim. you have some space at the bottom but keep some for cable and stuff( cold cathode, led stipes....). this is my opinion. as for the plug i reallly never looked into it. maybe someone else is more qualified than me for that.


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah the plug would be kind nice but I dont want to make another stop to restrict water flow since i'm putting in two water temp probes for my fans controller and then a quick disconnect by koolance. gotta keep it pretty.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998096&nm_mc=ExtBanner&cm_mmc=BAC-Criteo-_-Controllers+/+Panels+-+etc.-_-Scythe+USA-_-11998096

As for the fans. I'm looking at these guys: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100009248%2050002108&IsNodeId=1&name=Scythe%20USA

I want a good slipstream one but not sure one what ones they are in the top 8 i think....but not sure on noise and airflow I want airflow for the rads but i need the thinness to fit that 8 pin in their on the mobo to over clock like a boss.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah the plug would be kind nice but I dont want to make another stop to restrict water flow since i'm putting in two water temp probes for my fans controller and then a quick disconnect by koolance. gotta keep it pretty.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998096&nm_mc=ExtBanner&cm_mmc=BAC-Criteo-_-Controllers+/+Panels+-+etc.-_-Scythe+USA-_-11998096
> As for the fans. I'm looking at these guys: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100009248%2050002108&IsNodeId=1&name=Scythe%20USA
> I want a good slipstream one but not sure one what ones they are in the top 8 i think....but not sure on noise and airflow I want airflow for the rads but i need the thinness to fit that 8 pin in their on the mobo to over clock like a boss.


really nice fan. decent airflow for this kind of rpm. i will keep track of my temp with my antec tricool because i have bought a new set of enermax tb silence blue. way less airflow but less noisier. ill give you an update on these new fan as soon i have installed it


----------



## Valgaur

sweet I will also have another fan controller for the temps for my in-line temp probes and to control all of the fans...either that or let the mobo do it...not sure though.

Sorry scratch that extra fan crontoller lol already linked above my bad.


----------



## Valgaur

OHHH forgot about the Rampage IV's temperature sensors....so nvm to the fan controller pfft plug them into the mobo now i am thinking except for the rad ones....how can i fit 10 fans onto that already installed fan controller on the top.....I want to utilize that thing.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> OHHH forgot about the Rampage IV's temperature sensors....so nvm to the fan controller pfft plug them into the mobo now i am thinking except for the rad ones....how can i fit 10 fans onto that already installed fan controller on the top.....I want to utilize that thing.


ok, you wanna use another controller for the fan on your radiator?? By looking at your controller you linked, it will control 6 fans total with 2 controller for the first 3 and the other one for last 3 and one individual for each fans.

I would suggest to connect all your fan of your push pull radiator on top. and then connect all other fan connector on the Cosmos controller. 1 at the back , one of the front, 4 for the bottom radiator...... and if you put another 2 on the side for gpu...you should be all set







)

But god thats make a lot of fan!!









Ohh you can add one fan at the bottom front!! for a total of 8


----------



## Valgaur

Well now that I think about it I'm trying to find a fan controller to run just the rad fans so I can control the temps through what I see from the mobo temp gauges through the OCkey (friggen awesome and smexy btw). I can avoid the temp probes and use the mobo temp spot provided and just get 2 probes (pretty cheap i think) Anyways just trying to figure out how to control the rad fans myself with those scythe fans and then use the top controller (the case's provided one) for the extra fan i.e.: the back, both front, possible extra's to help air flow a bit.

Now just to find a good controller for 10 fans lmao and imma look at a 200mm for the front ( no offense to CM but I want some good airflow (even though I'm watercooled)

Ohh side note when I SLI my 560's down the road they should run the same speed and the same temps right?? (WC both just being paranoid)


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185144

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058

http://www.corsair.com/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-air-cooling-cpu-cooler/air-series-af120-performance-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan.html

any fan recommendation would be nice lol still looking haven't started looking for a 200mm for the front yet....not sure though. still hunting a controller down.....


----------



## elementaldragon

Well, not much i can say on the 200mm fan, since i have yet to even bother replacing that yet. Seems just fine for what it's for. As for 120's... I love Noctua. Can get the NF-P12's at FrozenCPU for $20.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Well now that I think about it I'm trying to find a fan controller to run just the rad fans so I can control the temps through what I see from the mobo temp gauges through the OCkey (friggen awesome and smexy btw). I can avoid the temp probes and use the mobo temp spot provided and just get 2 probes (pretty cheap i think) Anyways just trying to figure out how to control the rad fans myself with those scythe fans and then use the top controller (the case's provided one) for the extra fan i.e.: the back, both front, possible extra's to help air flow a bit.
> Now just to find a good controller for 10 fans lmao and imma look at a 200mm for the front ( no offense to CM but I want some good airflow (even though I'm watercooled)
> Ohh side note when I SLI my 560's down the road they should run the same speed and the same temps right?? (WC both just being paranoid)


check this controller out.I'm running 16 rad fans and 3 case fans off of it,and it allows the bay door to close.\


----------



## Valgaur

how in the world do you run 19 fans off that thing......


----------



## Valgaur

I was thinking of a 6 channels then a 4 channel controller witht he disc drive...but wondering if I'm able to shut the smexy sliding door.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Well now that I think about it I'm trying to find a fan controller to run just the rad fans so I can control the temps through what I see from the mobo temp gauges through the OCkey (friggen awesome and smexy btw). I can avoid the temp probes and use the mobo temp spot provided and just get 2 probes (pretty cheap i think) Anyways just trying to figure out how to control the rad fans myself with those scythe fans and then use the top controller (the case's provided one) for the extra fan i.e.: the back, both front, possible extra's to help air flow a bit.
> Now just to find a good controller for 10 fans lmao and imma look at a 200mm for the front ( no offense to CM but I want some good airflow (even though I'm watercooled)
> Ohh side note when I SLI my 560's down the road they should run the same speed and the same temps right?? (WC both just being paranoid)


Check out precious's fan controller. Its a damn nice controller.
Also concerning the probe, i don't really know, i don't use it. I just refer to RealTemp.

As for the 560 in SLi just some quick information. ( just in case you don't know it all)

When not gaming or using graphic application, only the first will be use therefore it can be a little bit warmer than your second card. But usually, it's only for a period of time.
Both will be the same temp at idle. when stress they will be maybe 1-3 degree difference with watercooling( usually ).
From my experience try to get 2 same cards/brand ( you can get 2 different brand for sure but I prefer having 2 identical cards).

Here my current temps on idle and fan. Pretty decent temp. But when Im gaming it get too hot and the fan blow everything in my small PC room. Thats why im going with watercooling




And the rampage IV Extreme with a RASA RX 240 kit but with a EX 240 radiator at 1.40V


----------



## elementaldragon

NZXT's Sentry Mix fan controller doesn't look too bad, either. Plus it has a pretty much flat face that shouldn't get in the way of the door.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> how in the world do you run 19 fans off that thing......




http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12591/cab-426/Phobya_Y_Cable_Splitter_-_3-Pin_to_4x_3-Pin_-_Black.html?tl=g2c251s635&id=o864QCwH&mv_pc=1126

5 of these work great !


----------



## Roadking

I was using this in my old rig and was very happy with it. Will be placing it in My Cosmos this weekend

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 5 of these work great !


.... coulda swore fan controllers like that had fan channels for a reason..... haha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Check out precious's fan controller. Its a damn nice controller.
> Also concerning the probe, i don't really know, i don't use it. I just refer to RealTemp.
> As for the 560 in SLi just some quick information. ( just in case you don't know it all)
> When not gaming or using graphic application, only the first will be use therefore it can be a little bit warmer than your second card. But usually, it's only for a period of time.
> Both will be the same temp at idle. when stress they will be maybe 1-3 degree difference with watercooling( usually ).
> From my experience try to get 2 same cards/brand ( you can get 2 different brand for sure but I prefer having 2 identical cards).
> Here my current temps on idle and fan. Pretty decent temp. But when Im gaming it get too hot and the fan blow everything in my small PC room. Thats why im going with watercooling
> 
> 
> And the rampage IV Extreme with a RASA RX 240 kit but with a EX 240 radiator at 1.40V


Yeah I wikll use the exact same card for sli. depending on how much I make quickly will make me choose on just sliing right off the bat and getting everything setup.....but another 3 blocks adds up lol.....hmmmm grr choices lol...should I wait and get everything then build or buy then upgrade after necessary stuff and gets extras and redo tubing and such?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12591/cab-426/Phobya_Y_Cable_Splitter_-_3-Pin_to_4x_3-Pin_-_Black.html?tl=g2c251s635&id=o864QCwH&mv_pc=1126
> 5 of these work great !


Dude!! thank you been trying to find a good splitter....hmmm now what controller to chose lol I have the power!!!!!!!


----------



## somonehastaken

okay, so I finally finished shopping for parts for my build. Have the case with me so I could take measurements and do a virtual build using game design software. the cooling is the hardest to figure out because I had to route the cooling line and place the T connectors, so I know how many to purchase.

I went with a dual loop configuration.

Loop One. A 360mm X-Flow rad on top. 3 bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm Fans (Red LED) A dedicated 237gph pump DD-CPX Pro (3 pin to 4 pin molew also purchased), 2x mem coolers (XSPC Red LED), 1 XSPC RAYSTORM LGA 2011 CPU waterblock with Red LED, 250mm Reservoir (Ice Red), Red tubing 1/2" ID 3/4" OD, Deionized water (Clear), Monsoon Compression fittings.

Loop Two. A 240mm Rad in bottom HDD cage, 4 Noctua 1200 PWM fans (push pull config) A dedicated 237 gph pump DD-CPX Pro (3 pin to 4 pin molex also purchased), 3 x EK GeForce ASUS ENGTX 580 DCII VGA Waterblocks Acetal + Electroless Nickel, 3x EK FC Link, 1 EK FC Bridge Triple serial, Black Tubing 1/2" ID 3/4" OD, 250mm Reservoir (Ice Black), Deionized water (Clear with black dye), Monsoon Compression fittings.

External fill ports parts. One fill line per loop.
1/2" ID 3/4" OD tubing (Clear), Inline shutoff valve, T connector, 2x G1/4 Plugs. G1/4 threaded funnel.

Water cooling accessories.
G1/4 Plugs, T Connectors, Monsoon .999 fine silver bullet antimicrobial plug, mini shutoff valve, PWM splitter cable, 3 pin to 4 pin molex, Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.

Case Mod Requirements.
Remove bottom HDD rack, Dremel off #1 fan assist hook.

Case Fans, Here's Hoping that the fan controller works (If not, I'll make my own) 5x Bitfenix Spectre 140mm Red LED OFF (3 in roof 1 in rear 1 in front), Bitfenix Spectre 200mm LED OFF, 4 Bitfenix 120mm LED OFF.

PC Components.
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011
64GB RAM Corsair Dominator 8GB x 8
Intel Sandy Bridge - E 3930k
3x ASUS ENGTX 570 DCII (Yes the EK 580 full cover waterblock also support 570)
2x 2TB 3.5" SATA 3 7200 RPM HDD
2x 120GB 2.5 SATA 3 SSD
ASUS Blu-ray
1250W Fully modular PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> check this controller out.I'm running 16 rad fans and 3 case fans off of it,and it allows the bay door to close.\


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058

those and that lamptron fan controller.....im thinking sinceit has the power output through each wire for the multi connect...but how many can i put on that bad boy per line??

Also what fans are you using??


----------



## mortimusmaximus

The box says 30 watts per channel, amps times volts = watts.
Therefore 3 fans at 1 amp each would be 36 watts.
3 fans at .8 amps each would bring it in under 30 watts.

I am using a sunbeam smart fan controller.it uses a motherboard header to control the speed of all the fans connected or I can over ride any channels I wish.It does work very well.

http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


----------



## Evolution069

@Vaulgaur: I would wait to get everything if the timeframe is short between when you get each of your parts.
It`s a pain in the ass to redo the tubing and cleaning each time









This is what Im doing now...waiting for the damn custom to release my parts and deliver it to me. The joy of ordering in US while im in canada!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> The box says 30 watts per channel, amps times volts = watts.
> Therefore 3 fans at 1 amp each would be 36 watts.
> 3 fans at .8 amps each would bring it in under 30 watts.
> I am using a sunbeam smart fan controller.it uses a motherboard header to control the speed of all the fans connected or I can over ride any channels I wish.It does work very well.
> http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/Rheosmart/6.html


ya lost me lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> @Vaulgaur: I would wait to get everything if the timeframe is short between when you get each of your parts.
> It`s a pain in the ass to redo the tubing and cleaning each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im doing now...waiting for the damn custom to release my parts and deliver it to me. The joy of ordering in US while im in canada!!


Ugh I don't know.....I could wait and buy all of the pieces and run SLI right off the bat.......but do I want to wait that long....I'd liek to WC the mobo as well....am thinking about the RAM as well muhahahaha.....im going kinda overboard i think.


----------



## Valgaur

then with those splitters could i run 2 fans on each channel on either of these two??

1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004

2. http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-LXE-External-Screen-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC

sorry these are the fans I wanna dual run per channel: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058


----------



## bob808

Hey Valgaur? did you buy your psu already? I happen to have a brand new (used for about 1 week, still 6 3/4 years left on warranty) ax850 with the white corsair sleeved cable kit. If your interested, I could save you a few bucks.

Its currently in my cosmos 2 case, but I thinkI am going to swap it out for my hx1000 as I think I am going to 3-way some 480's. Let me know, and I could save you a fistfull of dollars.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Hey Valgaur? did you buy your psu already? I happen to have a brand new (used for about 1 week, still 6 3/4 years left on warranty) ax850 with the white corsair sleeved cable kit. If your interested, I could save you a few bucks.
> Its currently in my cosmos 2 case, but I thinkI am going to swap it out for my hx1000 as I think I am going to 3-way some 480's. Let me know, and I could save you a fistfull of dollars.


dude no I haven't and yes to that offer haha white sleeving would look cool against all that black.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> dude no I haven't and yes to that offer haha white sleeving would look cool against all that black.


Alright then. the ax850 sells for $200 and the cable kit goes for $90, so it would cost you over $300 new after shipping.
How does $250 shipped sound for the ax850 and the white cable kit shown in the links below? The white cables have never been used, and the ax850 was used for about a week (maybe two)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=ax850
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33390

The stock wires will also be included unless you dont want them. It should be noted that I made an extension with one of the stock cables, but if anything, it's better than it was before. It had 4 molex connectors on one cable, now it has five and is longer.

If you want pictures or anything let me know.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Alright then. the ax850 sells for $200 and the cable kit goes for $90, so it would cost you over $300 new after shipping.
> How does $250 shipped sound for the ax850 and the white cable kit shown in the links below? The white cables have never been used, and the ax850 was used for about a week (maybe two)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=ax850
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33390
> The stock wires will also be included unless you dont want them. It should be noted that I made an extension with one of the stock cables, but if anything, it's better than it was before. It had 4 molex connectors on one cable, now it has five and is longer.
> If you want pictures or anything let me know.


Yeah that will work I just need to wait for my paycheck to come through and then I'll snag it from you, I'll take all the wires with it to take them off your hands, and thanks again for the offer!

quick question do both of those 8 pin for the CPU overclock slot make it all the way up their??


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah that will work I just need to wait for my paycheck to come through and then I'll snag it from you, I'll take all the wires with it to take them off your hands, and thanks again for the offer!
> quick question do both of those 8 pin for the CPU overclock slot make it all the way up their??


if you talk about the R4E yes they do.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah that will work I just need to wait for my paycheck to come through and then I'll snag it from you, I'll take all the wires with it to take them off your hands, and thanks again for the offer!
> quick question do both of those 8 pin for the CPU overclock slot make it all the way up their??


Yeah, they reach if you route them behind the motherboard tray, At least the black ones that came with it do. I haven't tried the white cables.
Sounds good man. Just send me a pm when you're ready and i'll give you my paypal info and whatnot.


----------



## Valgaur

sweetness i wanna over clock like a boss......now a question of how many blocks can that mcp655 pump handle...I've been thinking the mobo cooling as well possible ram cooling and then cpu and 2 gpu's lol....ummmm.

most likely skip the ram unless i get crazy.

again another edit @ bob808: It might be a bit for that 250 for the psu I have a 200 dollar check coming in soon but I'll still be 50 short.


----------



## abysal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Looks good octiny! Soo clean! Make a window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed mine-
> I'm getting closer to done. I still need to make custom length cables and sleeve them, replace some leds with amber ones, and some more misc stuff.
> Here's where it's at now-
> Hemi orange and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view through the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back door MadKat logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT mix fan controller to bypass CM's crappy included one. Also added the 3 drive hot-swap hdd cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two 280 rads in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah 280's fit! Got some 140mm cougars on them-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-920 oc @ 4.33Ghz, 480 SLI, EVGA classified 3-way, Corsair 2000 MHz 7-7-6-18 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper piping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> props to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx floor lit using red and white moddelers brand smooth led strips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had lots of fun working with this case. there's soooo much space. If I was to do another one, I would put 2x480 rads in the bottom and relocate the psu...


copper piping is badass! nice build dude!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sweetness i wanna over clock like a boss......now a question of how many blocks can that mcp655 pump handle...I've been thinking the mobo cooling as well possible ram cooling and then cpu and 2 gpu's lol....ummmm.
> most likely skip the ram unless i get crazy.
> again another edit @ bob808: It might be a bit for that 250 for the psu I have a 200 dollar check coming in soon but I'll still be 50 short.


I use one 655 pump for cpu / mobo chipset / 2xgpu / 3x radiators and am thinking about adding one more gpu to the loop. Flow is still good. They are great pumps. When you do your loop just try to keep bends to a minimum and try to stay away from 90 degree fittings and keep your lines as short as possible









About the shortage of funds, I'm in no hurry. Just let me know if you change your mind so I can put it up in the for sale threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abysal*
> 
> copper piping is badass! nice build dude!


Thanks man


----------



## abysal

Here's my Cosmos II build. I'd say it was a decent upgrade from the aging Cosmos S; better cable management and sideways loading drive bays rock! Only issues I have is I'm getting noise in the front panel audio (I'll have to look at the grounding), and the razor blade power button seems to be pealing (see below)... I'll have to get in touch with CM for a replacement.


----------



## heatsink

very nice!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> I use one 655 pump for cpu / mobo chipset / 2xgpu / 3x radiators and am thinking about adding one more gpu to the loop. Flow is still good. They are great pumps. When you do your loop just try to keep bends to a minimum and try to stay away from 90 degree fittings and keep your lines as short as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the shortage of funds, I'm in no hurry. Just let me know if you change your mind so I can put it up in the for sale threads.
> Thanks man


sweet I'll buy right from you then.

and sweet I'll use that badass pump to cool everything muahhahahaha.


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/fan_control/sentry_mix

Holy God thats kinda cool then I'll just use the realtemps through the GPU and CPU software like Evoultion did....or did I say that wrong evolution?

http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC9....hmmm. I'm likin this one better then run 3 fans each on first 2 sliders (top rad) then last 2 sliders run 2 fans each (bottom rad) then rest of case fans on top case controller. plus like the green color.


----------



## zk1mpls

Hi. Just joined OCN a few minutes ago -been lurking for a few months now. Lol. There are some really sweet builds here.









This thread has been really helpful with my purchase of my Cosmos II. This case has been really awesome, compared to the modded Cooler Master Elite 430 I started with late last year.

Here's my rig. It's still a work in progress, but I kinda have an idea on where to go with it in a few years' time.


Really looking forward to Cooler Master hopefully releasing a windowed side panel for this case. Quite a shame not to see the inside of the case when you've invested so much in it.


----------



## Anth0789

Two new members added to the list!


----------



## Azefore

I'm thinking SLI gtx 670s now *rubs hands together* everything is coming together, then some water cooling in the summer.

Swifttech MCP355 or MCP655 for a dual gpu, 280 rad, and smaller res? (For those who have more experience here in WC than I)


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Swifttech MCP355 or MCP655 for a dual gpu, 280 rad, and smaller res? (For those who have more experience here in WC than I)


Either of those pumps will be more then adequate


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quick question: So, there is a top front area bay, where you'd put things like dual bay reservoirs, and then beneath that there's a HDD cage in the Cosmos II. At the back of that HDD cage are mounting screws where at this moment I have a 120MM fan attached myself. Now, the question is: I know there are mounting holes enough to put a 120mm fan in there, but suppose I'd put a radiator in there instead? What max radiator size would fit if I were to place it vertically against the HDD cage&top front area bays? 240mm? 360? 420?
Given the condition that nothing is stored in the HDD cage & bay area, of course.
All my drives are in the very bottom of the cage.

I know that if it were larger than 120mm, I can only screw it in place with the 120mm screws and leave the rest loose, but suppose that's not a problem?


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Quick question: So, there is a top front area bay, where you'd put things like dual bay reservoirs, and then beneath that there's a HDD cage in the Cosmos II. At the back of that HDD cage are mounting screws where at this moment I have a 120MM fan attached myself. Now, the question is: I know there are mounting holes enough to put a 120mm fan in there, but suppose I'd put a radiator in there instead? What max radiator size would fit if I were to place it vertically against the HDD cage&top front area bays? 240mm? 360? 420?
> Given the condition that nothing is stored in the HDD cage & bay area, of course.
> All my drives are in the very bottom of the cage.
> I know that if it were larger than 120mm, I can only screw it in place with the 120mm screws and leave the rest loose, but suppose that's not a problem?


are u thinking of something like this ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> are u thinking of something like this ?


wow precious.....I mean just wow


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> wow precious.....I mean just wow


not mine,here is a incomplete build log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1208158/cosmos-ii-build-rad-config


----------



## Valgaur

gotcha...hey guys for my wc setup you use the same material water blocks right?? and whats the best coolant just distilled water or the good water from frozen cpu?


----------



## Valgaur

this is my last change......these FINALLY are the fans I'm getting.


----------



## barkinos98

Instead of this case i was planning on the M8 but that looked awkward. if only it was small and it was low performanced (with casters) add a motor and you have the Nissan Cube. Anyway, since im buying this case, some installed one 240 rad at the hdd place but in some reviews it says we can install 2. is this true and even if its only one rad how do we install it? does the case come with the needed screws and stuff?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Instead of this case i was planning on the M8 but that looked awkward. if only it was small and it was low performanced (with casters) add a motor and you have the Nissan Cube. Anyway, since im buying this case, some installed one 240 rad at the hdd place but in some reviews it says we can install 2. is this true and even if its only one rad how do we install it? does the case come with the needed screws and stuff?


Yes it does their are a 2 metal brackets that come with it to mount the 240mm onto watch linustechtips review of the case big help honestly.


----------



## Evolution069

So I will be way for the week end to make my final build. I finally received my last parts and my waterblocks.

Here the stuff that I will put in my build. ( the XSPC pump/resevoir + EX240 radiator and my cpu block are not shown in the picture.)

Ill post more picture as soon I'm done with this monster with the complete line up.





Cya sunday


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> this is my last change......these FINALLY are the fans I'm getting.


.... what fans? you said that... but didn't say/link which.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> .... what fans? you said that... but didn't say/link which.


http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-F12-PWM-Focused-Bearing/dp/B00632FL8A

these smexy fans.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Instead of this case i was planning on the M8 but that looked awkward. if only it was small and it was low performanced (with casters) add a motor and you have the Nissan Cube. Anyway, since im buying this case, some installed one 240 rad at the hdd place but in some reviews it says we can install 2. is this true and even if its only one rad how do we install it? does the case come with the needed screws and stuff?


280 mm radiators fill the bottom compartment better than 240 mm


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> So I will be way for the week end to make my final build. I finally received my last parts and my waterblocks.
> Here the stuff that I will put in my build. ( the XSPC pump/resevoir + EX240 radiator and my cpu block are not shown in the picture.)
> Ill post more picture as soon I'm done with this monster with the complete line up.
> 
> 
> Cya sunday


nice material line up btw man...now im excited for my build.


----------



## olinoah71

Please help !

I cannot get power up from the front control panel. I have to switch pc on by pressing power button on my main motherboard. Then all fans start up - including the fron fan but the LED of the front fan does not light up. The fan controller panel does not light up, though the USB sockets do work. What in the heaven is going on ?? Really no idea. HELP anyone ? CM Europe service almost nonexistant!


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olinoah71*
> 
> Please help !
> I cannot get power up from the front control panel. I have to switch pc on by pressing power button on my main motherboard. Then all fans start up - including the fron fan but the LED of the front fan does not light up. The fan controller panel does not light up, though the USB sockets do work. What in the heaven is going on ?? Really no idea. HELP anyone ? CM Europe service almost nonexistant!


You have the 4-pin molex power cable hooked up to the top i/o correct?
If you have it powered correctly (make sure the plugs are fully seated into eachother!) then maybe the top panel circuit board is faulty on your case. If that is the case, I'm sure CM will replace it for you. The top i/o panel (fan controller, led controller) get power from one of these pictured below, but the cables and connection from the panel will be all black.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> You have the 4-pin molex power cable hooked up to the top i/o correct?
> If you have it powered correctly (make sure the plugs are fully seated into eachother!) then maybe the top panel circuit board is faulty on your case. If that is the case, I'm sure CM will replace it for you. The top i/o panel (fan controller, led controller) get power from one of these pictured below, but the cables and connection from the panel will be all black.


If it controls something it's a peripheral which uses your molex connectors. Gotta love dem peripherals right guys.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes it does their are a 2 metal brackets that come with it to mount the 240mm onto watch linustechtips review of the case big help honestly.


cool. i will watch it right away and if it makes me feel comfortable, feel free to add me to the registry


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> cool. i will watch it right away and if it makes me feel comfortable, feel free to add me to the registry


there is a very VERY good video put out by 3d oc tv...or something like that it's almost 50 mins long but well worth the watch gives you pretty good info about it.


----------



## koniu777

Got a new case today and I just had to make a little mod to it, hope you guys like it















Top part of the window didn't come out the best but I'll put a 1/4" edge molding on it, or I'll send it down a bit. Btw can i join the club?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Got a new case today and I just had to make a little mod to it, hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top part of the window didn't come out the best but I'll put a 1/4" edge molding on it, or I'll send it down a bit. Btw can i join the club?


......wow.....man i wish i coudlk do that


----------



## elementaldragon

Useless bottom fan bracket FTW! haha.


----------



## abysal

Anyone else have an issue with the front razor blade power button / fan buttons peeling upwards?


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> are u thinking of something like this ?


Yeah indeed I was.


----------



## koniu777

nm


----------



## koniu777

Have a question about the two hot swap bays below optical drive bays, am I missing a ssd adapter for them or they're only desinged for regular hard drives?


----------



## elementaldragon

As far as i'm aware, they're only meant for standard hard drives. You MIGHT be able to get it to line up... but it also might be more effort than it's really worth, and might also be a bit difficult to eject due to the much smaller size.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> As far as i'm aware, they're only meant for standard hard drives. You MIGHT be able to get it to line up... but it also might be more effort than it's really worth, and might also be a bit difficult to eject due to the much smaller size.


I tried installing them manually but they don't hold up real good. So far this is the only thing i found wrong with this case, other then that this case is Sick!!! I'll post some more pics with the hardware installed later on tonight


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abysal*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue with the front razor blade power button / fan buttons peeling upwards?


I have this issue also once I received my new control panel its kinda odd.


----------



## Evolution069

So finally im done. Ill post more pic in the watercooling section.

But first, a preview:


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Looks awesome.







Got to save up for building an LCS of my own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ......wow.....man i wish i coudlk do that


same here. sweet mod, dude!

Are the hot-swap bays removable? And can they be used for, let's say a LCS reservoir? I have no plans on using them... and I want to remove the unnecessary cables and connectors. Already removed them useless fan LED connectors the other day.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to save up for building an LCS of my own.
> same here. sweet mod, dude!
> Are the hot-swap bays removable? And can they be used for, let's say a LCS reservoir? I have no plans on using them... and I want to remove the unnecessary cables and connectors. Already removed them useless fan LED connectors the other day.


Yes you can remove them along with the cables attached to them, its pretty easy to do


----------



## koniu777

Few pics of the new case with hardware installed, cpu cooled by h100 till I get couple 240 rads.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Few pics of the new case with hardware installed, cpu cooled by h100 till I get couple 240 rads.


dude that is sweet!


----------



## Valgaur

yeah I'm looking to switch out a SSD for my 1 TB to my. a 128 gb SSD is like prime for pricing right now so I'm gonna nab that thing.....what you guys think??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah I'm looking to switch out a SSD for my 1 TB to my. a 128 gb SSD is like prime for pricing right now so I'm gonna nab that thing.....what you guys think??


Personally a SSD is like the best upgrade these days, I got a 128GB SSD and you notice the difference right away with the speed compared to a HD.

Totally worth it in my opinion the best 200$ I've ever spent on a PC part.


----------



## Valgaur

sweet then I'll put that bad boy in the 5 HDD drives in the lower front....gotta love this case.


----------



## somonehastaken

The Hot swap bays are designed for a 3.5" HDD. Solid State Drives are usually 2.5".
Ran into that issue myself.

Yes the hot swap bays are removable.

Yes behind the middle HDD rack, a 120MM fan mount is available. to make it easy go with a single 120mm rad, great for a single gpu or a supplemental rad to give extra cooling.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4061/ex-rad-80/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_120_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s159
If you do not care about blocking some (or all) of your drive bays you can go double 120mm


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Few pics of the new case with hardware installed, cpu cooled by h100 till I get couple 240 rads.


That is a awe inspiring setup.

You can get a 360mm rad to go in roof if you remove the fan assist hook, Needle nose pliers (high quality) and bend it out of the way, or Dremel it off completely.
Question, are you planning on removing the bottom HDD rack Mount? 6 screws on underside of case.


----------



## Valgaur

GRRR I WANT MY MONEY lol


----------



## Valgaur

also love the white individual sleeving.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> also love the white individual sleeving.


The Corsair 1200ax and others have an alternative set of modular cables that you can buy, so you no longer have to spend 300 on sleeving your cables. You can find Red, White, Blue and, Black.

I am swapping out my OCZ 1250 for a 1200ax with the Red Cable set.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Few pics of the new case with hardware installed, cpu cooled by h100 till I get couple 240 rads.


I think you bought the white psu cables from corsair instead of sleeving them? looking nice btw and +rep for a real life pic of the ax1200 with the white kit


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> That is a awe inspiring setup.
> You can get a 360mm rad to go in roof if you remove the fan assist hook, Needle nose pliers (high quality) and bend it out of the way, or Dremel it off completely.
> Question, are you planning on removing the bottom HDD rack Mount? 6 screws on underside of case.


Thx guys







the bottom HD plate is coming out as soon as i get my rads. as for the sleeving, this is the corsair ax1200 kit, paid around $100 for it, I think it looks good for that kind of money I'm going with two 240 rad setup because I think that will be enough rad space for just one cpu.


----------



## zk1mpls

Thanks for the helpful info. +Rep

Definitely love the curved acrylic. Hope CM releases a windowed panel, soon. All these efforts to make the inside of the case look good, only without a window to show it off.









Some more blue LED lights for your case wouldn't hurt. My 2m white NZXT LED light strip barely gives off enough light as it is, but sanding the bulbs down for a more diffused light definitely made things better. Guess the remedy for that other than putting more lights in the case is to add more white components in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah I'm looking to switch out a SSD for my 1 TB to my. a 128 gb SSD is like prime for pricing right now so I'm gonna nab that thing.....what you guys think??


definitely grab one... especially as the good 128GB ones are hovering at just above $100 these days.

My M4 128GB is definitely worth it.









Hopefully I can remove the hot swap bays over the weekend... or tomorrow if I have the time.







Can you put anything of use in the space left behind? Like a pump or an extra 5.25" slot (for a fan controller or optical drive)?

Man, anything smaller than an AX1200 really looks awkward in the case. Lol.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom HD plate is coming out as soon as i get my rads. as for the sleeving, this is the corsair ax1200 kit, paid around $100 for it, I think it looks good for that kind of money I'm going with two 240 rad setup because I think that will be enough rad space for just one cpu.


Question for you: The length of the sleeving kit you bought from Corsair are they the same length as the original cables that came with the power supply?

Also did you have any issue connecting to the 6 pin power cable? Was the cable long enough?

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Thanks for the helpful info. +Rep
> Definitely love the curved acrylic. Hope CM releases a windowed panel, soon. All these efforts to make the inside of the case look good, only without a window to show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more blue LED lights for your case wouldn't hurt. My 2m white NZXT LED light strip barely gives off enough light as it is, but sanding the bulbs down for a more diffused light definitely made things better. Guess the remedy for that other than putting more lights in the case is to add more white components in the future.
> definitely grab one... especially as the good 128GB ones are hovering at just above $100 these days.
> My M4 128GB is definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can remove the hot swap bays over the weekend... or tomorrow if I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put anything of use in the space left behind? Like a pump or an extra 5.25" slot (for a fan controller or optical drive)?
> Man, anything smaller than an AX1200 really looks awkward in the case. Lol.


The SSD's screw right into the HDD bays behind that front mounted 200mm correct?? and if so the screws come with it right?


----------



## Valgaur

Crucial Ballistix 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model BLE2KIT4G3D2001CE1TX0

these babies look sweet

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148458


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Thanks for the helpful info. +Rep
> Definitely love the curved acrylic. Hope CM releases a windowed panel, soon. All these efforts to make the inside of the case look good, only without a window to show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more blue LED lights for your case wouldn't hurt. My 2m white NZXT LED light strip barely gives off enough light as it is, but sanding the bulbs down for a more diffused light definitely made things better. Guess the remedy for that other than putting more lights in the case is to add more white components in the future.
> definitely grab one... especially as the good 128GB ones are hovering at just above $100 these days.
> My M4 128GB is definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can remove the hot swap bays over the weekend... or tomorrow if I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put anything of use in the space left behind? Like a pump or an extra 5.25" slot (for a fan controller or optical drive)?
> Man, anything smaller than an AX1200 really looks awkward in the case. Lol.


Thx again, I have that exact same 2m white led strip maybe i should install it around the edges to see how it looks like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Question for you: The length of the sleeving kit you bought from Corsair are they the same length as the original cables that came with the power supply?
> 
> Also did you have any issue connecting to the 6 pin power cable? Was the cable long enough?
> 
> Thanks


Yup its same length as the original cables, when i started installing the cables on this case i thought that the cpu power cable would not reach to the top of the case since the psu is so far down from the mobo, but it worked and all other cables have enough length to connect everything.


----------



## BigT

So I have not heard anything about the new fan controller that Coolermaster is makeing for the cosmos II case. Does anyone have any details about the new fan controller that coolermaster is working on?


----------



## koniu777

Any better with the white led strip? I should probably get the blue strip from nzxt


----------



## elementaldragon

Valgaur: since i don't think anybody has mentioned it yet, SSD's can be attached to any of the HDD bay brackets (top section or bottom section) with screws, and I believe any SSD you order also comes with screws, too. If not, could probably figure out which ones that came with the Cosmos II would work just by trial and error, trying to see which ones have the proper threading by screwing them in a little without them being on the HDD bracket. But i'm pretty sure they usually ship a set of screws with SSD's.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Valgaur: since i don't think anybody has mentioned it yet, SSD's can be attached to any of the HDD bay brackets (top section or bottom section) with screws, and I believe any SSD you order also comes with screws, too. If not, could probably figure out which ones that came with the Cosmos II would work just by trial and error, trying to see which ones have the proper threading by screwing them in a little without them being on the HDD bracket. But i'm pretty sure they usually ship a set of screws with SSD's.


sweet thanks dragon!


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The SSD's screw right into the HDD bays behind that front mounted 200mm correct?? and if so the screws come with it right?


Sorry for the late response. Just woke up in this side of the world, lol.

Yeah. Basically a 2.5" SSD can be screwed onto all the 3.5" bay adapters that slide into the 11 hard drive cages. And yes, the screws are included for most SSDs (at least in my Crucial M4).









EDIT: Just checked. SSD mounting screws aren't included in the Crucial M4. Sorry 'bout that. I used the screws supplied with the Cosmos II. But since you already have the case, I guess it won't be a problem. Lol.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx again, I have that exact same 2m white led strip maybe i should install it around the edges to see how it looks like


Check out my rig to get an idea of how it looks like. I have the 2m strip installed. It barely goes around the main partition of the case. Definitely won't be long enough to go through the bottom partition and where the PSU is (which might be a concern since your side panel _does_ show everything).

EDIT: Just saw the photo when I scrolled down the page.







It looks better. Makes the inside of the case less blue, and the lighting look more even.









By the way, I modded my LED strip -sanded it down for a more even diffused light, definitely helps a lot.

Quite an improvement, I must say. Haven't taken a photo of the case with the newly modded lights on just yet. Going to rearrange the wiring first.


----------



## koniu777

I looked at your pics and your strip looks a lot brighter, will have to send the tips on mine







btw did you use regular sand paper to do it? if so what grid? or i just do it with my dremel lol


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I looked at your pics and your strip looks a lot brighter, will have to send the tips on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw did you use regular sand paper to do it? if so what grid? or i just do it with my dremel lol


NO! Don't use a Dremel!









I just used normal 240 and 400-grit sandpaper. 240-grit first to dull the bulb, then 400-grit to smoothen it. Took me a good 45 minutes or so to do the entire 2m, but that's just me.

This _does_ void the warranty, though. But since you modified your case already, I think you don't mind with that. Lol.

EDIT: And it also helps to pop out the entire LED bulb through the sleeve for more light and easier sanding.


----------



## Flygye

Here's my case right now
It's not finished wet....


----------



## zk1mpls

^ You sleeved the fan controller wires? Nice!

Nice cable management. This makes mine look like such a mess. Lol.

Looks like you have a realllllllly long SATA power cable to run it around the back of the case like that.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ You sleeved the fan controller wires? Nice!
> Nice cable management. This makes mine look like such a mess. Lol.
> Looks like you have a realllllllly long SATA power cable to run it around the back of the case like that.


Thanks.
Yes, i've sleeved the fan controler cables.
And its true, the sata cable measures about 1.6m, so i can hide all the sata cables around the case









1.6m each cable ... 1.6m x 5 = 8m (8m for sata cable)


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Thanks.
> Yes, i've sleeved the fan controler cables.
> And its true, the sata cable measures about 1.6m, so i can hide all the sata cables around the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6m each cable ... 1.6m x 5 = 8m (8m for sata cable)


8m









Gonna learn to sleeve and make cables on my own, eventually. Still fairly new with this. Lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> 8m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna learn to sleeve and make cables on my own, eventually. Still fairly new with this. Lol.


Your not alone man your not alone.


----------



## Valgaur

Hwy guys hope this doesn't sound stupid...but I want to use Noctua NF-F12 fans for my rads but I'm curious of the length of the screws that come with them. Do the screws go through both of the holes on the fans of do you wiggle it in between the holes then screw it in?? I apologize for the stupid question haha


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hwy guys hope this doesn't sound stupid...but I want to use Noctua NF-F12 fans for my rads but I'm curious of the length of the screws that come with them. Do the screws go through both of the holes on the fans of do you wiggle it in between the holes then screw it in?? I apologize for the stupid question haha


Don't Noctua fans come with those rubber fan mounts?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Don't Noctua fans come with those rubber fan mounts?


they do here I'll link it from their site quick and let you see.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en

didnt notice this but they ALL come with Y splitters haha......over kill?? I THINK NOT.


----------



## somonehastaken

Some fans come with those plastic silencers, (pull trough screws) But not all. If you can look for a package content page or description, it will tell you. most fans use a 6/32 thread 4mm or 3mm. you may also purchase fan screws separately and dremel them to the correct length or use rubber washer as spacers.

Flush mount screws go through the bottom of the mount (Case) and screw into one fan hole, does not pass through both sides of fan.

Top mount screws go all the way through both sides of the fan to attach from the FAN to the case/radiator/etc...

Here is the picture of what come with the NF-F12 (from frozencpu)


It comes with both the pull through and the 3mm (looks like 3mm) I've always used M3 30MM pan head screws or M3 30MM Hex head screws to mount to rads just for ease of install.
Link -->http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11480/scr-229/M3_x_30mm_Pan_Head_Screws_-_Stainless_Steel_-_Black_-_4_Pack.html
Image -->


----------



## Valgaur

sooo...I need those 30mm screws instead for my push pull config.?? kinda lost lol


----------



## somonehastaken

No you don't need them at all, I just said that those 30MM screws make installation easier. the holes on each side of fans allow for the business end of the screwdriver to pass through so you can use any size screw you wish.
Those 30MM screws have heads that are always accessible thus enabling you to add or remove fans easier without disassembling some system components.
You chose a 120mm x 25mm PWM fan (Noctua NF-F12) so you can either use the included screws or you can use the M3 0.5 30MM screws if you purchase them separately.
But to answer your question directly the included screws have to be wiggled in between the fan holes.

Edit again-some rads from frozencpu have longer screws optional, so when you purchase the red you have the proper fan screws to go with radiator


----------



## Valgaur

okay sweet so everything will work as is HAZZAH!


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11344/scr-168/M4_x_30mm_Radiator_Mount_Hex_Socket_Cap_Screws_-_Silver_-_4_Pack_Danger_Den_Hardware_Labs.html#blank

These guys?? and since I'm push pulling I'd want these then wouldn't I?? so I can take the bottom fans off to clean and let the rad still hang there. Ohh will there be long enough to go threough the fans then the holding support bracket then into the rad still??

darn I'm paranoid.

Also whats the thickest rad I can fit on the top I want good dense material for my noctuas to cool like a boss and a good thick 240 for the bot as well. I want to run cool while gaaming. Fans are 25mm if that helps at all and mobo will be the Asus R4E


----------



## somonehastaken

Yes those will work fine. Your fans are 25mm and the support (top of case) is about .8 to .9mm and they only need to screw in to the radiator about 3-5mm, so you will do good.

The radiator thickness is up to you. I also choose the RIVE (Rampage 4 Extreme) I choose a 25MM rad I wouldn't pick one much thicker then 35mm because you wouldn't want the rad and the bottom fans to protrude below the top of the MB.

Room for 58MM total (radiator and fans) after that thickness you overlap MB PCB

Way I have it setup virtually

3x 140mm fans (140mm x 25mm)
cosmos 2 ceiling
412 x 133 x 25 mm (16.22 x 5.25 x 1 inch) Radiator
3x 120mm fans (120mm x 25mm)

I choose the black Hex Bolts M4 30MM so to match the red/black theme of build

Note- My radiator is x-flow so it renders my top two drive bays unusable by regular 5.25 bay devices. Also I have to dremel off my fan assist hook. I use my top bay for my 2 XSPC reservoir temp LCD and my second drive bay as a fill port. (empty 5.25 bay cover with a hole drilled through)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> Yes those will work fine. Your fans are 25mm and the support (top of case) is about .8 to .9mm and they only need to screw in to the radiator about 3-5mm, so you will do good.
> The radiator thickness is up to you. I also choose the RIVE (Rampage 4 Extreme) I choose a 25MM rad I wouldn't pick one much thicker then 35mm because you wouldn't want the rad and the bottom fans to protrude below the top of the MB.
> Room for 58MM total (radiator and fans) after that thickness you overlap MB PCB
> Way I have it setup virtually
> 3x 140mm fans (140mm x 25mm)
> cosmos 2 ceiling
> 412 x 133 x 25 mm (16.22 x 5.25 x 1 inch) Radiator
> 3x 120mm fans (120mm x 25mm)
> I choose the black Hex Bolts M4 30MM so to match the red/black theme of build
> Note- My radiator is x-flow so it renders my top two drive bays unusable by regular 5.25 bay devices. Also I have to dremel off my fan assist hook. I use my top bay for my 2 XSPC reservoir temp LCD and my second drive bay as a fill port. (empty 5.25 bay cover with a hole drilled through)


Sweet and I'm thinking since I have the entire thickness of the whole case in the bottom I'll make my 240mm rad a thicker one for better temps...what you think?


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5325/ex-rad-108/Black_Ice_GTX_Xtreme_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s160#blank

basically like between those two choices.

You can fit those fans behind the rad infront of those brackets right? or do they have to be inside...


----------



## somonehastaken

Just because the Radiator is thicker doesn't mean better cooling, it's the surface area of the radiator and the airflow on it that really matters. I'd go with #2 thinner, will have less fresh air blockage.

Yes a 240 attaches to the two bottom Radiator Brackets that come with the case.


----------



## Valgaur

The thinner rad's it is then. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## bob808

Thicker rads generally mean lower fan speed/less noise. rx240 would be a solid choice. Also consider xspc's es240 rad. It's a solid performer for less $$. There are some radiator comparison charts which show which rads perform best at what fan speeds.. I'll see if I can't find one for you.

btw- are you still interested in my ax850 with white ss cables?
EDIT: heres a link to a great radiator roundup by Bundymania- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157540


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thicker rads generally mean lower fan speed/less noise. rx240 would be a solid choice. Also consider xspc's es240 rad. It's a solid performer for less $$. There are some radiator comparison charts which show which rads perform best at what fan speeds.. I'll see if I can't find one for you.
> btw- are you still interested in my ax850 with white ss cables?
> EDIT: heres a link to a great radiator roundup by Bundymania- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157540


yes definetely to the PSU AX850 with white lseevede cables. (curently working for paycheck to buy i9t right now gas took a chunk out but aparrently I get paid around the first....uhg long wait I know but I'm goign to buy it from you I have it all set up.) (( thanks againf or the offer))

apparently I can't spell either.

again another edit....I'm starting to like my thin rads that I'm choosing right now. They look to be good, performance wise with my nice and slow and quiet noctua fans (love that brand)


----------



## christpunchers

After having the Cosmos 2 delivered since Feb. I finally got around to building my rig a few days ago.

Overall the Cosmos 2 looks very sleek.

However, I still can't get over how much plastic is found in this thing.

I would have preferred more metal parts, especially items like the HDD bottom fan holder or the outer "skirt" around the doors.

But the thing that really pissed me off is the lack of room for a rad and a pair of fans.

CM really screwed up here; it was insanely difficult for me to mount the H100 with 2 pushing fans.

There is less than 7~mm of space between the H100 with fans and the 8pin CPU power plug on my mobo.

I spent hours disassembling an 8pin CPU power extension cable, sanding down the plastic connector to less than 6mm so that the 8 wires can bend further.

Without doing this extra bit of work, I could not have squeezed in the 8pin CPU power cable and mount the H100 with two fans pushing.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> After having the Cosmos 2 delivered since Feb. I finally got around to building my rig a few days ago.
> Overall the Cosmos 2 looks very sleek.
> However, I still can't get over how much plastic is found in this thing.
> I would have preferred more metal parts, especially items like the HDD bottom fan holder or the outer "skirt" around the doors.
> But the thing that really pissed me off is the lack of room for a rad and a pair of fans.
> CM really screwed up here; it was insanely difficult for me to mount the H100 with 2 pushing fans.
> There is less than 7~mm of space between the H100 with fans and the 8pin CPU power plug on my mobo.
> I spent hours disassembling an 8pin CPU power extension cable, sanding down the plastic connector to less than 6mm so that the 8 wires can bend further.
> Without doing this extra bit of work, I could not have squeezed in the 8pin CPU power cable and mount the H100 with two fans pushing.


I just asked you about the 8 pin CPU power in another thread and see your answer here. I had to connect the 8 pin Power cable first ... Lucky for me the fans I got on the bottom have a groove on the edges where I barely slide the cable through. It is still pressing up against it but if i had fans that had square edges it would have been impossible.


----------



## Valgaur

what size of fans were you using? were they the normal 25mm or the bigger 38mm or even the beastly 55mm fans?


----------



## christpunchers

Me? I was using AP14. They're the same size as any other 120mm fans. But their frames are "squared" and do not have any grooves.

I figured that I could have modded the frame of the AP14 but that's harder to do than modding the 8pin connector (which is still a hassle).


----------



## christpunchers

FYI: AP14 = Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm, just to be certain!


----------



## Roadking

I too, am unhappy with the plastic. I love this case but can't believe the amount of plastic vs the amount of money I paid for this case. Additionally, I don't know if it's me or a grounding problem but anytime I inadertently rub my hand accross the plastic and touch metal the static shock restarts or shutsdown my machine. Anyone else have this problem? My electrical outlet is properly grounded and I've even tried running a ground from the case but to no avail.


----------



## Valgaur

it might just be the humidity content of the air in your houshold humidity is the main cause of static electricity. not necessarily the material you rub against.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it might just be the humidity content of the air in your houshold humidity is the main cause of static electricity. not necessarily the material you rub against.


Well, that's one of the things I find troubling about this situation, I live in an extremely dry area of Arizona, We have very little humidity here if any at all. Ive googled this and searched until my fingers ache and havnt found a solution.


----------



## Valgaur

hmmm....


----------



## christpunchers

I can live with some plastic like the bay covers, or the internal HDD fan cage (though I'd much prefer the HDD fans to be screwed on rather than clipped off... plastic clips are not good in the long run).

But the exterior should be all metal. The skirts, the front cover, the power/fan controller cover, the top fan cover, etc should have been all aluminum, so that it is still light but more durable.

It would be cool if someone out there could release metal replacement parts for this case. It would help retain the case's sleek looks but make it feel less like a toy that could crack at a moment's notice.


----------



## Valgaur

I agree...maybe CM will make a package with the windowed side panel that has a metal trim with it...and to go with that sleek and torn side panel design would be awesome along the top and front skirts.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I too, am unhappy with the plastic. I love this case but can't believe the amount of plastic vs the amount of money I paid for this case. Additionally, I don't know if it's me or a grounding problem but anytime I inadertently rub my hand accross the plastic and touch metal the static shock restarts or shutsdown my machine. Anyone else have this problem? My electrical outlet is properly grounded and I've even tried running a ground from the case but to no avail.


Sounds like something is shorting out to me... I would probably break down the build, and re-do it. The motherboard standoffs are installed correctly? It's possible that you have one in the wrong spot and is shorting out on the back of the motherboard. If not that, then possibly one of the wires from the powersupply has stripped/torn/cracked insulation..

This would bother me. alot. I hope you get this sorted out soon.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree...maybe CM will make a package with the windowed side panel that has a metal trim with it...and to go with that sleek and torn side panel design would be awesome along the top and front skirts.


I'd be happy if they just release a windowed side panel.







More steel will just make the case heavier than it is already. The rig's fairly difficult to bring to LAN parties as it is, even with my custom-made dolly. Lol.

Anyway, going to take apart the hot-swap bays tomorrow, and rewire everything again (for the 2342342344th time). Any tips or things I should know about before I proceed?


----------



## Valgaur

go to 19 minutes... that's the plan I have for my motherboard.....Just water cool the snot out of it... yes even dual RAM cooling blocks eventually....lots of tubing I know but would look neat in my mind. might even use white coolant to help make my UV green helix real;y stand out and ooze throughout the coolant.


----------



## somonehastaken

Arizona and other dry arid climates are notoriously bad for static, especially when the wind blows.

Some probable causes:
You have an not grounded house. A good power strip is a good solution. One with a protected/ not protected light.

Extra Motherboard standoff is poking up into the back of the motherboard. Only solution is to dissemble your system and remove.

Modular PSU (if used) power from the Modular is not secure and arcing to the MOBO. Check all cables and orientation (SATA cable forced etc...).

Some less likely causes
Your comp is on a dirt floor. Solution, Drive a metal tent stake into the ground and run a metal wire from the back panel of your case and spool the other end of wire into the exposed tent stake. This situation is rare, but it has happened to me in the field when I was in the ARMY.

Only 7mm for an h100?
Okay, put the top set of fans in the top bezel of the case, attach h100 directly to the case (inside), add bottom fans to the exposed underside of h100.


----------



## christpunchers

"Only 7mm for an h100?
Okay, put the top set of fans in the top bezel of the case, attach h100 directly to the case (inside), add bottom fans to the exposed underside of h100"

You can't mount the fans underneath the h100 rad with a standard z77 board and a standard 8pin cpu power connector. There REALLY is less than 7mm is clearance between the fan frame and the 8pin cpu connector on the mobo. Thus, you'd need to grind the plastic casing of the 8pin cable down so that the 8 wires can further bend to fit into that 7mm gap.


----------



## christpunchers

I just want to make it clear, I don't have any pull fans on the H100.

Only 2 fans are installed for pushing purposes. Both are under the rad, which is attached under the top bezel as you would call it.

Of course, if I were to get 2 more fans to pull air out of the rad, I would attach them on top of the bezel.

But it's just a joke that you can't use pushing fans for the H100 (at least ones without grooves in the frames) if you're on a z77 board.

If you were to use pushing fans on the H100 (at least with my z77 board, which AFAIK has standard 8pin cpu connector placement), then you would need to mount the frames of the fan next to the 8pin connector to create more clearance or modify a 8pin connector cable itself.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Here's my case right now
> It's not finished wet....


Very Nice,

Question for you. I have a similar Res as you however I do not know how you mounted your Res on the side of the HD cage. What did you do? It looks like you add a steel plate attached to the HD cage and the Res is installed on the plate but I cant tell. Can you give me a bit more detail (as well as pictures) on what you did?

Also I have three 120 fans that I am installing on the top however the third fan just under the power controller the mounting holes on the fan does not seem to match up correctly with the frame? Did you have to dermal a bit to get the holes to match up?

Thanks


----------



## Roadking

@ bob808 and @somonehastaken
Standoffs were one of the things I checked first. The PSU is relatively new but did not see any cracks when I checked it. Plan on checking the ground from the outside breaker box when I get home this afternoon. I puchased a decent UPS system today hoping that helps, been putting that purchase off way too long anyway.

Although I live in the desert, I got rid of the dirt floor about 20 years ago









Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Valgaur

Try moving the rad around like spinning it for example and putting it else where...just trying to think


----------



## Roadking

UPS seems to have fixed the problem but too soon to tell for sure. Still get shocked if i walk across the room and touch the computer, but it hasn't caused a restart or Shut down yet. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> UPS seems to have fixed the problem but too soon to tell for sure. Still get shocked if i walk across the room and touch the computer, but it hasn't caused a restart or Shut down yet. keeping my fingers crossed.


If its not something shorting, then my guts say somethings up with the psu.
At least its not restarting when you touch it


----------



## zk1mpls

Quick question: can you put a dual 5.25 bay reservoir in place (upon removal) of the two hot-swap bays? Still on the fence with removing them. =\

And do the bays just unscrew, or do I have to remove some rivets?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Upon closer examination, it looks like it won't fit.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Very Nice,
> 
> Question for you. I have a similar Res as you however I do not know how you mounted your Res on the side of the HD cage. What did you do? It looks like you add a steel plate attached to the HD cage and the Res is installed on the plate but I cant tell. Can you give me a bit more detail (as well as pictures) on what you did?
> 
> Also I have three 120 fans that I am installing on the top however the third fan just under the power controller the mounting holes on the fan does not seem to match up correctly with the frame? Did you have to dermal a bit to get the holes to match up?
> 
> Thanks


Hy gponcho.

Aswering your questions.... for the reservoir, i have cut a bit of a mesh pannel, make some M3 holes for the screws, and 2 M4 holes in the center of the mesh to attach the reservoir holders.

For the top fans, since the stock holes that cames with the case, are not universal for all the radiators (mine is the Black ICE GT stealth 360), i have to open a little the holes with the dremel (just about 2mm).


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Quick question: can you put a dual 5.25 bay reservoir in place (upon removal) of the two hot-swap bays? Still on the fence with removing them. =\
> 
> And do the bays just unscrew, or do I have to remove some rivets?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: Upon closer examination, it looks like it won't fit.


The bays are held in place by 8 screws 4 on each side, dont need to drill out any rivets. You might have to drill new holes for the res as I'm not sure the 8 holes from the bays will align with it, other then that you're good to go:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valgaur

I will be buying Bob808's PSU in a few weeks and I am wondering what else to buy with my ungodly huge paycheck









I could get the ram and the SSD I want oooorrrrr i could get this case and officially be in this group...but ohh the possibilities hahaha


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> The bays are held in place by 8 screws 4 on each side, dont need to drill out any rivets. You might have to drill new holes for the res as I'm not sure the 8 holes from the bays will align with it, other then that you're good to go:thumbup:
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


thanks. I just don't think a reservoir would fit in that area, since the hot-swap area seems to be of lower height in comparison to the three 5.25" bays up top.


----------



## Roadking

If you remove the hot swap Bays You will need to remove the bay cover Directly above the hot swap bays in order to get the reservoir to fit if it is a dual bay res. That will leave a space to fill.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> If you remove the hot swap Bays You will need to remove the bay cover Directly above the hot swap bays in order to get the reservoir to fit if it is a dual bay res. That will leave a space to fill.


Got it. Hopefully it's large enough to accomodate those XSPC LCD temp sensors and a low-profile pump in the future. Might just put the res up on top so there are no problems.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Quick question: can you put a dual 5.25 bay reservoir in place (upon removal) of the two hot-swap bays? Still on the fence with removing them. =\
> And do the bays just unscrew, or do I have to remove some rivets?
> Thanks in advance.
> EDIT: Upon closer examination, it looks like it won't fit.


You're correct with your edit. The 2 hot-swaps take up a little more than one and a half 5.25 bays, so a 2 bay device will not fit there. and a single bay device would leave a gap.

I got mine up and running again- wioth new bottom cover and orange painted cathode

















and heres my setup with a new monitor on the left


----------



## Anth0789

^ Real nice setup Bob!


----------



## Valgaur

okay guys I made a change to my build. I am switching from two 560 evga fermi cards WC both, and have switched to the brand new badass baby 680 hydro cooper card. I'm just wondering If I'll be able to use my AX850 corsair PSU still (still buying it from you bob808) and have enough power to OC the CPU and run extra stuff.

I changed my mind because I'd rather have one thats already tested in it's ability to cool than tear two apart and hope they work well.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> okay guys I made a change to my build. I am switching from two 560 evga fermi cards WC both, and have switched to the brand new badass baby 680 hydro cooper card. I'm just wondering If I'll be able to use my AX850 corsair PSU still (still buying it from you bob808) and have enough power to OC the CPU and run extra stuff.
> I changed my mind because I'd rather have one thats already tested in it's ability to cool than tear two apart and hope they work well.


an AX850 would be more than enough for just one GPU and a CPU in general. 2-way SLI won't be a problem, either.









Planning to get an AX850 myself in the future... or an AX1200 (overkill, I know). Small PSUs really don't look right in this case.


----------



## bob808

yeah- no worries there. I'm using to power an overclocked i7-920 (pwr hungry cpu) and 2 sli 480's (also power hungry), 5 hdds, 10 fans, pump, lights, fan controllers, soundcard....


----------



## Valgaur

w00t because sometime in the future i'd like to sli these.


----------



## koniu777

Made couple new pics of my setup with the loop installed. This loop is temporary as I'm going to have to buy some 90/45 fittings, lol and I need to tidy up the cables.





btw that velcro you see on the mid section is for the white acrylic panel I have cut out that's gonna go in that place


----------



## Qu1ckset

Gawd the more and more i look at this case it makes me want to buy it...


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Gawd the more and more i look at this case it makes me want to buy it...


The more I look at LCS loops in a Cosmos II makes me want to build one ASAP.









Very nice-looking loop you got there, sir.









Still trying to figure out a good layout for my eventual loop, though.


----------



## Roadking

Well I finally broke 5000 Mhz

She cant possibly be stable but I.m going to do some tweaking and see if I can get her stable.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Well I finally broke 5000 Mhz
> She cant possibly be stable but I.m going to do some tweaking and see if I can get her stable.


If it turns out that you have it stable, can you share what settings you are using? I haven't been able to get past 4.6 with my 8150 and I have the CHVF as well.


----------



## Roadking

30 minutes on AIDA stability test but of course that not a true test, CPU Temp 55c Core Temp 45.4c. Keeping my fingers crossed, I want to wait until I do a few more tweaks before I hit Prime 95 getting late won't be able to do final testing until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys so later down the road I want to use 2 EVGA hydro copper 680's in sli and I am wondering about those multi card waterblock setup things...how do those work.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys so later down the road I want to use 2 EVGA hydro copper 680's in sli and I am wondering about those multi card waterblock setup things...how do those work.


planning to go the same route in a year or so. curious about this as well.


----------



## Valgaur

I called EVGA earlier and They are looking into it for me so ill let you guys know.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> If it turns out that you have it stable, can you share what settings you are using? I haven't been able to get past 4.6 with my 8150 and I have the CHVF as well.


This is 1 hour AIDA Stability Test If prime is good Ill post my settings. Ill post them anyway since it may be a decent starting point.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys so later down the road I want to use 2 EVGA hydro copper 680's in sli and I am wondering about those multi card waterblock setup things...how do those work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> planning to go the same route in a year or so. curious about this as well.


If you are asking about the water bridge device 
What it does is allow you to have a single input and output for multiple watercooled GPU.

They need the FC Link (you can find what I'm talking about by clicking cosmos 2 link in my signature) what you do is. On each of your watercooled GPU's, install an FC link, Then you install every linked GPU to the bridge device. You have options of Parallel or serial  and install the included plugs.

Install instructions for the EK series
FC Link-->(note, need one for EVERY GPU) http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109855157.pdf
FC Bridge--> (note, only need one) http://81.90.180.2/ekwaterblocks/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109855287.pdf

Second link broken. But first link explains both. Will find a video and post link.

Video link-->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q3MVjoXmv4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Yeah. That's what I was implying. Rep'ed. So I guess it's better to wait until I get a second GPU before I create my own loop, then? Was planning to get the EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper WB for my current 680 and just get a EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper for the second card. By the way, do I really need to get one of those (waterblock bridge) for the loop? Sorry if it's a noob question.

Saw this for the EVGA Water blocks:
http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/680bridge.pdf

I think I kinda get it now... but please do elaborate your point if you want to. Lol.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Made couple new pics of my setup with the loop installed. This loop is temporary as I'm going to have to buy some 90/45 fittings, lol and I need to tidy up the cables.
> 
> btw that velcro you see on the mid section is for the white acrylic panel I have cut out that's gonna go in that place


Damn! Very, very nice job! +rep to you
Did you bend the plexi for the winfdow or is it flat?


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Yeah. That's what I was implying. Rep'ed. So I guess it's better to wait until I get a second GPU before I create my own loop, then? Was planning to get the EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper WB for my current 680 and just get a EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper for the second card. By the way, do I really need to get one of those (waterblock bridge) for the loop? Sorry if it's a noob question.


No. You dont need to use the waterblock bridge, you can use regular fittings and tubing, or use sli pipe fittings like these-


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> No. You dont need to use the waterblock bridge, you can use regular fittings and tubing, or use sli pipe fittings like these-


Got it. Rep'ed. Thanks.

I think his acrylic side panel is bent. Really nice craftsmanship right there. As for me, I'm still waiting on Cooler Master to release a windowed side panel, as I don't have that skills to mod my own just yet. Lol. If they don't release one, I'd probably get mine modded by a third party.


----------



## Geekerdom

seriously where is da best place in thee UK to BUY THIS MONSTER of a case... help if you can Google (with me).. I have found a few prices, but very expensive safer going corsair 800D for what they ask in the UK for this Special edition version.seriously where is da best place in thee UK to BUY THIS MONSTER of a case... help if you can Google (with me).. I have found a few prices, but very expensive safer going corsair 800D for what they ask in the UK for this Special edition version.

Thanks for all your help in Advance, just incase you guys donno, because your from the other side of the pond, ebuyer.com, and Scan.co.uk, overclockers.co.uk and finally Amazon.co.uk are the very best prices and places to BUY this type of case, and the Special ED is hard to find,, Unlike the USA where you can use NEW Egg, Which I wish Was over here, because new egg prices cannot be beatin' ATM.

Take Care,

Geekerdom..

PS. (again all help not taken for granted)

as I would love the Special edition of this case. Price don't really matter too much but the right case without a fortune in postage.. and I'm not allowed to buy in USA because of customs will fine me.. TAX -- IMPORT DUTY, and its expensive.. so avoid that idea tho, thought about it to. cheers!


----------



## Geekerdom

Here is my best price I can Find you GUYS cheers! help if you can.. Thanks!!!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-249-CM&campaign=pcm/googleshopping


----------



## Geekerdom

Here is my best price I can Find you GUYS cheers! help if you can.. Thanks!!!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-249-CM&campaign=pcm/googleshopping


----------



## Geekerdom

sorry about the accidental double post - I humbly apologize, (Geekerdom)


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Damn! Very, very nice job! +rep to you
> Did you bend the plexi for the winfdow or is it flat?


Thank You Sir







with the protective plastic on the .220 acrylic I drew a line where i wanted the bend to be, and then I used a regular 10amp heat gun to make the bend.


----------



## somonehastaken

Thank goodness that frozencpu had 3mm red led for my raystorm cooler. Else I would have had to go through XS-PC and pay overseas shipping


----------



## Mhill2029

Add me to the club!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> If you are asking about the water bridge device
> What it does is allow you to have a single input and output for multiple watercooled GPU.
> They need the FC Link (you can find what I'm talking about by clicking cosmos 2 link in my signature) what you do is. On each of your watercooled GPU's, install an FC link, Then you install every linked GPU to the bridge device. You have options of Parallel or serial  and install the included plugs.
> Install instructions for the EK series
> FC Link-->(note, need one for EVERY GPU) http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109855157.pdf
> FC Bridge--> (note, only need one) http://81.90.180.2/ekwaterblocks/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109855287.pdf
> Second link broken. But first link explains both. Will find a video and post link.
> Video link-->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q3MVjoXmv4&feature=player_embedded


Which one of these flows is the best?? I want to keep this bad boy nice and cool but am curious as to which one is better.

Mainly am wondering if the lower gpu block gets less liquid force or any types of pro's and con's of each.


----------



## somonehastaken

You wont see a difference in temps between the two. Just your preference on which one.
My input is from the bottom. So my bottom card gets cooled first.
There is no flow droppage from card to card.

Make sure you buy the correct bridge for your motherboard, there are a lot of options. Dual slot and tri-slot versions.
I have not seen a three slot water cooled GPU but if you are putting a sound card or other device in slot 2, it will be properly spaced.

I believe you are going with the ASUS RIVE as I am so it is dual slot if you use the top two red PCIe slots. refer to the user manual for PCIe slot spacing.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> You wont see a difference in temps between the two. Just your preference on which one.
> My input is from the bottom. So my bottom card gets cooled first.
> There is no flow droppage from card to card.
> Make sure you buy the correct bridge for your motherboard, there are a lot of options. Dual slot and tri-slot versions.
> I have not seen a three slot water cooled GPU but if you are putting a sound card or other device in slot 2, it will be properly spaced.
> I believe you are going with the ASUS RIVE as I am so it is dual slot if you use the top two red PCIe slots. refer to the user manual for PCIe slot spacing.


i am going for a sli, but i was wondering can i get the triple version even i have 2 way sli? i mean there wont be any leakage through the place where the third one should be? or just to play it safe should i just go with a double one and buy a triple when needed?


----------



## somonehastaken

You can get a triple but make sure you use a blank FC Link serial or parallel (whichever setup you choose)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> You can get a triple but make sure you use a blank FC Link serial or parallel (whichever setup you choose)


oh. thanks


----------



## Crimsontech

Been awhile since I posted in here, finally got some new parts to go into my cosmos!!! Dunno when I will put everything together but check out the screenie, can't wait!


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> If it turns out that you have it stable, can you share what settings you are using? I haven't been able to get past 4.6 with my 8150 and I have the CHVF as well.


Okay It is working great stable in AIDA no BSOD's. Skyrim, GoT playing at great FPS with no apparent glitches but one or more cores fail in less than a minute on prime. I'll be damned if I can figure out why.
here are some Bios screens Disregard the reading in yellow in the first screen don't know how that happened but I just checked my bios again and NB and HT are reading 2600.


----------



## vonalka

Thanks for the details - this is great. I will try it tonight when I get home







+rep


----------



## TR4Y

Clearance 725k .jpg file


Can someone tell me the clearance (mm or inches) from the top of the top grommet to the bottom of the case? The arrows in the picture show what I am asking. I don't have the case yet, but I will soon, I am a planner.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Clearance 725k .jpg file
> 
> Can someone tell me the clearance (mm or inches) from the top of the top grommet to the bottom of the case? The arrows in the picture show what I am asking. I don't have the case yet, but I will soon, I am a planner.


15 1/4"


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> 15 1/4"


Thanks you just help me greatly


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> 15 1/4"


dang she will not fit my plans http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9577/ex-res-158/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_400_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM400P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s165


----------



## Valgaur

yeah i wanted the frozen q helix 400ml....it would just ever so barely fit....if i cut a hole....on that thought actually that would be cool.....


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah i wanted the frozen q helix 400ml....it would just ever so barely fit....if i cut a hole....on that thought actually that would be cool.....


Yeah i was thinking about that but i would run into the 2x240 rads below. Sooooooo i will just get a custom Res build. no biggy just more $$$. I will post it here and youtube when i start.


----------



## Azefore

Just ordered a EVGA GTX 670 FTW, it'll be here wednesday, post pics then on my day off ^^. Next up, water cooling and better fans.


----------



## Jobeo

Did they ever release the fixed fan controller for this case?? Did I miss a post about it?

The one they said we could file a claim for ???


----------



## Reworker

As far as I am aware the revised fan controller has not yet been released. Coolermaster Europe told me that the release was not expected before July, and the process would be to file a RMA claim using your case's serial number. I would expect this to be just a reworked PCB, leaving us to reconnect the I/O.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Just put my replacement door on but I still get side door rattling noises, if I push on the door or "smack" it the noise goes away, is there some way to eliminate the door rattling noise or is this just a flaw inherent to the Cosmos 2?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Thanks for the details - this is great. I will try it tonight when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Any Luck?


----------



## mortimusmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Just put my replacement door on but I still get side door rattling noises, if I push on the door or "smack" it the noise goes away, is there some way to eliminate the door rattling noise or is this just a flaw inherent to the Cosmos 2?


Why not try a couple carefully placed lilttle rubber pads between the door and the case.This may create just enough stress to quiet the rattle.Or carefully twist or tweak the door panel and then try closing it.Be safer if you you still have the original door to try this on.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Any Luck?


Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to try it out yet - been crazy busy last week. I am hoping to have some time this week though and will be sure to post and let you know once I do.

EDIT: Just tried the settings you showed and it wouldn't boot.

After restarting it comes up to the screen that says "Overclocking failed! Please enter setup to re-configure your system"

Any ideas? The highest I have been able to get this rig stable is 4.6


----------



## Gauntlet3h

For the 9 Black 2 pin LED cables are those 12VDC? Currently I shaved one of them a bit to fit into the Logisys inverter for the cold cathodes so I can control them turning on/off. I'm asking to make sure they are not 5V.

I can't seem to find the information anywhere in the tech specs .. anyone test this with a meter battery?


----------



## Roadking

@ Vonalka. What are you running your ram at? My dram voltage is set for my Ram yours is probably different. Also you may have to lower your clock an raise CPU bus frequency which will in turn affect your ram speed. These FX CPUs are finicky and it seems as though they each have there own little quirks. I would suggest you post your best stable settings in the ROG Crosshair forums. They are very helpful there and that is where I got my most successful suggestions.


----------



## zk1mpls

Finally had the time to take out the hot-swap bays. Didn't realize this weighed quite a bit.


Looks like I just about have enough space on the bottom to install a fan controller and some LCD temperature sensors in the future. Great. But definitely not enough room for a dual-bay reservoir or the like. Oh well.


----------



## UltraVolta425

Does anyone know if & how to remove the locking buttons at the side of the inside of the case, where the top 5.25" drive bays are?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @ Vonalka. What are you running your ram at? My dram voltage is set for my Ram yours is probably different. Also you may have to lower your clock an raise CPU bus frequency which will in turn affect your ram speed. These FX CPUs are finicky and it seems as though they each have there own little quirks. I would suggest you post your best stable settings in the ROG Crosshair forums. They are very helpful there and that is where I got my most successful suggestions.


Thanks for the tip - I think thats what I will do. Makes more sense then posting it here in the Cosmos II thread. Also, I think I am going to swap some parts soon: upgrade my PSU to a more powerful modular model (AX850), swap out the 16GB Vengence with 32GB Dominator, and swap out the 7970 & 7950 GPUs with 2 x GTX680's.

Once I get that done I will take another stab at OC'ing it.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> For the 9 Black 2 pin LED cables are those 12VDC? Currently I shaved one of them a bit to fit into the Logisys inverter for the cold cathodes so I can control them turning on/off. I'm asking to make sure they are not 5V.
> I can't seem to find the information anywhere in the tech specs .. anyone test this with a meter battery?


*The Fan Controller*

The fan controller's buttons are built into the same panel as the power and reset buttons, and the whole operation is covered by a sliding door on the top of the case.






Button panel with the cover in place.





Power / Reset / Fan controller buttons uncovered.



As you can see, you get a nice big square power button, one button for each fan channel, one button to control the LEDs and lastly a reset button. Each of the fan control buttons and the LED button have LEDs next to them, the LED control button lights the LED blue when the LEDs it controls are turned on and turns the LED off when the controlled LEDs are off. The fan control LEDs are snazzier: the fan controller has three speeds and the LEDs change color to indicate those speeds. Low is blue, high is red and medium is purple (both the red and the blue LEDs lit, depending on how your eyes and brain are wired it may look purple or it may look like red and blue next to each other). My camera believes the purple to be white, or at least that's how it appears in the pictures!



Power / Reset / Fan controller panel in the dark. The two middle lights are Power (right) and HDD (left).

Being the sort of person I am I decided to pull the fan controller out and see how it was made and what flavor of controller it uses.






Fan controller output plugs. There is also a Molex plug for power and a bunch of two pin plugs for LEDs. The wires are color coded by output channel.





View of the fan controller before it is removed from the case.





The front of the fan controller PCB





The back of the fan controller PCB.



The rectangular chip is the brains of the operation, unfortunately it has absolutely no markings, so I have no idea what sort of brain it is. The control setup is quite interesting in that it is neither straight PWM nor a buck controller type voltage regulator (note the lack of inductors; no inductor, no buck regulator). In the interest of figuring out what method it does use I hooked my oscilloscope up to the output with a fan hooked up as a load, the following picture is a graph of the voltage delivered to the fan, each line vertically is two volts and each line horizontally is 10 milliseconds.



Fan controller output scope shot, fan speed set to medium.

For starters we see that this is pulsing the voltage at a very low frequency, around 14 Hz or so. Beyond that it looks like the control chip feeds some voltage to a transistor that fills a capacitor and that capacitor in turn feeds voltage and current to a second transistor that controls the fan itself, as the capacitor drains out the second transistor lets less current/voltage through and the fan doesn't get as much. It's a rather interesting method and much cheaper to design and build than a buck regulator, while still capable of delivering the full 12 V when set to full, unlike a linear regulator setup.

The only real issue with this setup is that some fans will make a noise every time the voltage pulses. When set to full speed the controller doesn't pulse the output voltage, so of course the noise goes away entirely. Both medium and low speeds require the voltage to be pulsed and hence can cause fans to make noise. Of the included fans only the rear fan makes noise; the top fan, the front fan and the two lower HDD bay fans make no noise on medium or low speed settings beyond airflow noise.

Other than that noise from the rear fans, all the fans are very quiet on low, and still quite quiet on medium. On high they ramp up and make more noise, but nothing offensive and no mechanical noises. Unfortunately one of the two SMD chips that are paired up for each channel is marked only with A79T, which I cannot find any data on at all. The other chip's markings decode to a fairly standard NPN transistor with 0.2 A maximum capacity. Because I don't know what the other chip is exactly, the above description of the fan controller is my best guess, rather than known fact.

The fan controller is rated for a maximum of one Amp per channel, not one Amp per connector! Each channel has at least two connectors, and one of them has three connectors. Be sure to add up the power draw of the fans on each channel to avoid letting the magic smoke out of one or more parts of the fan controller; unlike the controller that comes with the Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1300w PSU there does not appear to be any over-current-protection on this controller.


----------



## UUTF

Hi all

Recently have received my Cosmos 2 and completed a Ivy Bridge build. Will add some pictures shortly. I am also seeking news of this Fan Controller replacement and when it is due out.

I have several Silverstone Air Penetrator fans both 120mm and 140mm and all are ticking which is unbelievably frustrating as the case can really only go close to where I sit and is not performing as intended...eg quiet and peaceful!
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15159

Read through the whole feed and still not seen a list compiled of all fans that tick. Would be good if something like that could be added for reference and then removed once the new controller is out (if this in fact fixes this tick for ALL fans??).

Cheers


----------



## Flygye

I have 3 Yate Loon D12SL-12 120mm Blue LED fans on the top of the case.

With high voltage on the controler, nothing heapens, the fans works fine, but with low and medium voltage the fans start to blink and make some noise.

Fans like These


----------



## christpunchers

Does anyone know if there's any way to get replacement parts for the Cosmos 2?

I just noticed that there is a little dent on one my side panels that is probably the result of the manufacturing process. It doesn't look like a shipping issue or user damage to me. It is a small bump from the inside layer of the panel that protrudes out, causing a small... well bump... on the aluminium panel.

Would CM cover this cosmetic issue or will I have to live with it or pay for the panel?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Finally had the time to take out the hot-swap bays. Didn't realize this weighed quite a bit.
> 
> Looks like I just about have enough space on the bottom to install a fan controller and some LCD temperature sensors in the future. Great. But definitely not enough room for a dual-bay reservoir or the like. Oh well.


this will save alot of people, trust me







tbh i didnt know that the hot swap bays were removable


----------



## Anth0789

I removed my hot swap bays since I got the case.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ How'd you manage to fit a 200mm fan up top? lol

Ordering some Swiftech Helix 120mm fans soon. Trying to figure out if they work well with the built-in fan controller. Anybody who got those fans on hand care to give any input? lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ How'd you manage to fit a 200mm fan up top? lol


Could either screw it in or use hard pulled cable ties, You can easily fit one up above as well if you don't mind it being loose or awkwardly placed


----------



## zk1mpls

^ thought so. Lol.

Just ordered some new fans and RAM for my system. Trying to gather parts for my LCS loop bit-by-bit.


----------



## elementaldragon

yea... the top supports 3x 120mm, 2x 140mm, or 1x 200mm if i remember correctly.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> yea... the top supports 3x 120mm, 2x 140mm, or 1x 200mm if i remember correctly.


A 200mm will fit If it is installed on the underside the top however if it is installed on the topside of the top the lid will not not fit into place correctly.


----------



## zk1mpls

Nope, I'm certain the case doesn't officially support a 200mm fan up top -hence the lack of holes for the screws. Nothing mentioned about 200mm fans for the case except for the 200mm fan up front.


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Nope, I'm certain the case doesn't officially support a 200mm fan up top -hence the lack of holes for the screws. Nothing mentioned about 200mm fans for the case except for the 200mm fan up front.


Funny... Cause even the overstatement of a user manual CLEARLY mentions support of a 200mm fan in the top.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ I stand corrected, good sir. Carry on.









There are no holes for it, though. Even the 200mm in front has brackets to make it smaller. *shrug*


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ I stand corrected, good sir. Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no holes for it, though. Even the 200mm in front has brackets to make it smaller. *shrug*


There are holes. I have mine mounted and the holes lined up perfectly.


----------



## LeMakisar

Hello guys,

I just purchased a cosmos 2, and when I opened the box, this part came out from .... I don't know where : http://lewebisar.free.fr/images/temp/piece.png

I checked but I can't find where it comes from .... any ideas ?

Despite that, the quality is really good, I'm just a little concerned about the front grid which is not still. I don't have the rest of the rig right now, can you confirm there's no vibrations or noise with this grid ?
Thanks !


----------



## elementaldragon

I'm not really sure about that part. Only thing i can think of is MAYBE something for the sliding front door, but i don't think that, even if something from it were to come off, that it would be found in the box. It would probably just be rattling around behind the front panel somewhere. Something for a size comparison would help, too. Hard to tell how big/small it is.

As for the front grid... i'm assuming you mean the lower mesh that covers the front intake fan(s)? If so... i've yet to notice any vibrations from it.


----------



## Azefore

-Loose Piece: Doesn't look like it belongs anywhere in the case as far as I'm concerned, like Elemental I thought of the sliding door at first but looks too machined even for that. Probably got dropped in there.

-Front Mesh/Grill Filter Piece: You may be able to giggle it around a little bit but I've had no problems with vibrations or noise from it even with 2x200mm fans on medium/full set right behind it.

Sounds like you got a good shipment though, can't wait to see some pics if you intend to post em


----------



## LeMakisar

thanks for the replies.
Sorry about the part, I meant that I found it inside the chassis, not the box.
The sliding door works fine, I just checked again, nothing seems missing. The only thing I noticed was the lower 3.5' rack is "ripping" a little when I open it (I can't feel anything when I open the upper one).

For the front grid, that's exactly what I was talking about.

I'll try to post some pictures whenever it's complete, but I have the feeling it'll take a while (the PSU I ordered is out of stock, and I still have doubts about the mobo and CPU (or at least, my wallet does ^^)


----------



## barkinos98

how can i remove the fans at the hdd area? im planning on changing them to GT's as im putting a RX240 over there. btw i can do that right? without removing the fan frame frame?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how can i remove the fans at the hdd area? im planning on changing them to GT's as im putting a RX240 over there. btw i can do that right? without removing the fan frame frame?


If you are talking about the fans in the small swinging door, they have plastic tabs that hold them in place. Any standard 120mm fan should just snap right in. I have a RX240 Dual in that area. Here is a pic. The door swings out and then can be detached very easily.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> If you are talking about the fans in the small swinging door, they have plastic tabs that hold them in place. Any standard 120mm fan should just snap right in. I have a RX240 Dual in that area. Here is a pic. The door swings out and then can be detached very easily.


dual? like 2 RX240? if so how did you mount it? afaik there is only one kit out of the box


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ How'd you manage to fit a 200mm fan up top? lol
> Ordering some Swiftech Helix 120mm fans soon. Trying to figure out if they work well with the built-in fan controller. Anybody who got those fans on hand care to give any input? lol. Thanks in advance.


I used two tie wraps to tie it up since it barley fit and its 230mm fan.

List updated!


----------



## Valgaur

Darn car had to be fixed....ugh I want to build my rig!


----------



## Roadking

The RX240 is a dual radiator meaning it is wider or thicker than a single radiator, it is not 2 radiators. Mine was a Ray storm kit bought from Frozen CPU. The radiator fit with a push and pull configuration with room to spare and I was still able to reinstall the swinging fan door.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> The RX240 is a dual radiator meaning it is wider or thicker than a single radiator, it is not 2 radiators. Mine was a Ray storm kit bought from Frozen CPU. The radiator fit with a push and pull configuration with room to spare and I was still able to reinstall the swinging fan door.


Would you recommend that rad? I'm still planning on my comp build but It'll be a while for it and have been slowly looking at those double thick rads for the basement (bottom level) along with a 360 rad on top. Also are you using the Noctua 120 fans? the new ones cant remember their names right now if so I'm going to use ten of those as well.


----------



## Malkyra

Hey guys and gals !!! I've been following this whole thread and seen so many new and innovative ideas regarding the Cosmos II. I purchased one back in March I believe and have taken my time to bet the parts I want to use. When I saw the case I fell in love and have spent countless hours just looking at it imagining what I want to see happen. Im far from knowledgable at this stuff as this will be my 3rd build...nothing of this scale tho. So I am nervous and apprehensive as here where I live there isnt a huge calling for Water Cooling knowledge nor case modding. So I will wing it and take advantage of every bit of info I can scrounge up. Suppose will start with a picture showing I actually have the case lol.



I was fortunate enough that I picked my case up at Memory Express so it was shipped clean and clear. No problems at all. Once I figure out more to do with this forum and how things work I will start adding info about what I will be using and as things go. Heck, even posting a picture is new to me. lol


----------



## Azefore

^ I can see we already have a 1250w PSU for the build here ehh?


----------



## Roadking

Malkyra, Welcome to the forum and good luck with your build, keep us updated.


----------



## Roadking

Valgaur
This is what I have and yes I would definitely recommend it, of course you can mix and match parts. My next upgrade will be a waterblock for my vid card an a 360 up top. I stole the 2 120mm Noctuas from my old air cooler

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15402/ex-wat-207/XSPC_Raystorm_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_RX240_Radiator_and_Free_Kill_Coil_Hot_item.html?id=saFduXkb&mv_pc=148


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> There are holes. I have mine mounted and the holes lined up perfectly.


Really?







Guess that's a good thing for the guys going air cooling. Oh well. no plans mounting one up top, anyway.

Just curious, what 200mm fan do you use? Only 200mm fan I found that fits with the case (lines up with the mounting holes) besides the stock ones are the CM Storm Force 200 fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> -Loose Piece: Doesn't look like it belongs anywhere in the case as far as I'm concerned, like Elemental I thought of the sliding door at first but looks too machined even for that. Probably got dropped in there.
> -Front Mesh/Grill Filter Piece: You may be able to giggle it around a little bit but I've had no problems with vibrations or noise from it even with 2x200mm fans on medium/full set right behind it.
> Sounds like you got a good shipment though, can't wait to see some pics if you intend to post em


2 x 200mm up front? How?


----------



## zk1mpls

edit


----------



## Malkyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I can see we already have a 1250w PSU for the build here ehh?


Actually that was the original one I was going to use but after purchasing a Corsair Sleeving kit I decided to also go with a Corsair 1200AX...so that OCZ 1250 ZX series is for sale. Unused but missing a PCI cable...wanted to try sleeving myself but not an easy thing to do. So took a shortcut lol


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Would you recommend that rad? I'm still planning on my comp build but It'll be a while for it and have been slowly looking at those double thick rads for the basement (bottom level) along with a 360 rad on top. Also are you using the Noctua 120 fans? the new ones cant remember their names right now if so I'm going to use ten of those as well.


10 fans? you trying to do push-pull up in the top rad (aside from push-pull at the bottom)? You might run into fitment issues there...









I'm curious about thick rads in general, as well. Planning to start off with a 360 rad up top first for my CPU and GPU, then subsequently add a 240 at the bottom when I need to cool a second GPU.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> 2 x 200mm up front? How?


The standard front 200mm in its usual spot, then I was given a NZXT 200mm, didnt fit right enough for me so I took out the top 5.25 bay and then cable tied it to that riveted bracket remaining. Looks nice and tidy since I hid the black cable ties well enough, it keeps the inside 'quite' cool if I say so


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkyra*
> 
> Actually that was the original one I was going to use but after purchasing a Corsair Sleeving kit I decided to also go with a Corsair 1200AX...so that OCZ 1250 ZX series is for sale. Unused but missing a PCI cable...wanted to try sleeving myself but not an easy thing to do. So took a shortcut lol


Oh ok then, nothing wrong with that







, I couldn't find the time myself to sleeve here so extensions it is.
Gl on the build sir


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> The standard front 200mm in its usual spot, then I was given a NZXT 200mm, didnt fit right enough for me so I took out the top 5.25 bay and then cable tied it to that riveted bracket remaining. Looks nice and tidy since I hid the black cable ties well enough, it keeps the inside 'quite' cool if I say so


I see. I probably wouldn't try mounting a second fan in that area, since I'd definitely be using all three 5.25 bays eventually for a reservoir and a fan controller. I still want to place my optical drive inside the case, but I'd need something to prop it up with inside the area where I removed the hot swap bays. Either that, or I just make my optical drive external and then cover the gap up. Don't really want to return the hot swap bays back in the case.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I see. I probably wouldn't try mounting a second fan in that area, since I'd definitely be using all three 5.25 bays eventually for a reservoir and a fan controller. I still want to place my optical drive inside the case, but I'd need something to prop it up with inside the area where I removed the hot swap bays. Either that, or I just make my optical drive external and then cover the gap up. Don't really want to return the hot swap bays back in the case.


I'm thinking of leaving the second 200mm there and standing a 240mm rad up behind it with custom fabbed brackets. But why would you need to prop up the optical, does the bay above the 2 hot swaps not have a pair of metal tabs like the top 2 bays for drives?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Just curious, what 200mm fan do you use? Only 200mm fan I found that fits with the case (lines up with the mounting holes) besides the stock ones are the CM Storm Force 200 fans.
> 2 x 200mm up front? How?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving the second 200mm there and standing a 240mm rad up behind it with custom fabbed brackets. But why would you need to prop up the optical, does the bay above the 2 hot swaps not have a pair of metal tabs like the top 2 bays for drives?


Oh, It does have metal tabs. I meant I'll be using all three 5.25 bays for either a dual-bay reservoir and single-bay fan controller, or a dual bay fan controller and a single bay reservoir. Lol. Ideally I would've liked to have mounted it at the bottom, but there is a small raised surface there that is affecting the optical drive's alignment, as well as protrusion of the holes from which the hot swap bays were screwed onto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073


Oh. Similar fan to what I'm using. (Force 200) So I guess both fans fit if there are some curious people out there. NZXT 200mm fans don't, though.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkyra*
> 
> Hey guys and gals !!! I've been following this whole thread and seen so many new and innovative ideas regarding the Cosmos II. I purchased one back in March I believe and have taken my time to bet the parts I want to use. When I saw the case I fell in love and have spent countless hours just looking at it imagining what I want to see happen. Im far from knowledgable at this stuff as this will be my 3rd build...nothing of this scale tho. So I am nervous and apprehensive as here where I live there isnt a huge calling for Water Cooling knowledge nor case modding. So I will wing it and take advantage of every bit of info I can scrounge up. Suppose will start with a picture showing I actually have the case lol.
> 
> I was fortunate enough that I picked my case up at Memory Express so it was shipped clean and clear. No problems at all. Once I figure out more to do with this forum and how things work I will start adding info about what I will be using and as things go. Heck, even posting a picture is new to me. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ I can see we already have a 1250w PSU for the build here ehh?


You got it right man. You're not alone here in this forum so feel free to ask anything you need I may not be the most knowledgeable about builds but I know what you mean by spending lots of time just looking and planning in your head I do it during all of my spare time since this bad boy will be my first build.

So Welcome!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkyra*
> 
> Hey guys and gals !!! I've been following this whole thread and seen so many new and innovative ideas regarding the Cosmos II. I purchased one back in March I believe and have taken my time to bet the parts I want to use. When I saw the case I fell in love and have spent countless hours just looking at it imagining what I want to see happen. Im far from knowledgable at this stuff as this will be my 3rd build...nothing of this scale tho. So I am nervous and apprehensive as here where I live there isnt a huge calling for Water Cooling knowledge nor case modding. So I will wing it and take advantage of every bit of info I can scrounge up. Suppose will start with a picture showing I actually have the case lol.
> 
> I was fortunate enough that I picked my case up at Memory Express so it was shipped clean and clear. No problems at all. Once I figure out more to do with this forum and how things work I will start adding info about what I will be using and as things go. Heck, even posting a picture is new to me. lol


Welcome to OCN!

You are now added.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Hey guys!

I am looking into upgrading to a Cosmos II from my current CM Storm Trooper case.

It looks a lot better for cable management and water cooling









Should I buy this case and sell my Trooper?

Also, would you guys be able to help me with the water cooling, because I have no idea how water cooling works









Thanks in advance guys!

PS. Love all your builds, they're all rather aesthetically pleasing


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I am looking into upgrading to a Cosmos II from my current CM Storm Trooper case.
> It looks a lot better for cable management and water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy this case and sell my Trooper?
> Also, would you guys be able to help me with the water cooling, because I have no idea how water cooling works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!
> PS. Love all your builds, they're all rather aesthetically pleasing


I wouldn't sell that case because it would be a good backup.
Sure we will help (just not physically lol) We can answer your questions, but there also is a topic dedicated to water cooling. I've asked a few questions there and have always received a prompt and informative reply.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Guys,

Good news is the upgraded fan controller for the Cosmos 2 has passed testing and is now available from North American customer support. As a service to the current users, the fan controller will be shipped as a complete top unit and be free of charge to all valid Cosmos 2 owners one per serial number. The parts are limited so please submit your request tonight and they will be shipped out in the order received.

Changes:
- Redesigned the fan controller for more compatibility with non-cooler master fans
- Performance increase with LED fans with combined power and LED
- Adjusting the fan power output for improved fan motor performance
- New black PCB matches the chassis

Please see below sign up tonight.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


----------



## Azefore

I love this guy ^

Edit: - 9:22- Just sent in my request, thanks for the customer service sir


----------



## gponcho

Yes!!!!!!

Just sent in my request as well. Can't wait. Thanks CM!!!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Good news is the upgraded fan controller for the Cosmos 2 has passed testing and is now available from North American customer support. As a service to the current users, the fan controller will be shipped as a complete top unit and be free of charge to all valid Cosmos 2 owners one per serial number. The parts are limited so please submit your request tonight and they will be shipped out in the order received.
> Changes:
> - Redesigned the fan controller for more compatibility with non-cooler master fans
> - Performance increase with LED fans with combined power and LED
> - Adjusting the fan power output for improved fan motor performance
> - New black PCB matches the chassis
> Please see below sign up tonight.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


Many Thanks CM MR HAF!

We have all been waiting. I have sent my parts request in and am waiting with anticipation


----------



## UUTF

Hi CM MR HAF

I have a query on behalf of people in the Asia Pacific region, namely Australia where I am based. Are you able to point me in the correct direction of obtaining the upgraded fan controller for down under?

Regards
UUTF


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Hi CM MR HAF
> I have a query on behalf of people in the Asia Pacific region, namely Australia where I am based. Are you able to point me in the correct direction of obtaining the upgraded fan controller for down under?
> Regards
> UUTF


Same here, but I'm from the Philippines.

And is there any news on a Cosmos II windowed side panel?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Hi CM MR HAF
> I have a query on behalf of people in the Asia Pacific region, namely Australia where I am based. Are you able to point me in the correct direction of obtaining the upgraded fan controller for down under?
> Regards
> UUTF


Will suggest you contact your local distributor and forward your request to our Global Customer service. Or you could PM me with your contact information and we will have the right people in touch with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Same here, but I'm from the Philippines.
> And is there any news on a Cosmos II windowed side panel?


This part is not in development at this time although we are not ruling it out for the future.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> I wouldn't sell that case because it would be a good backup.
> Sure we will help (just not physically lol) We can answer your questions, but there also is a topic dedicated to water cooling. I've asked a few questions there and have always received a prompt and informative reply.


Thanks mate, now I just have to wait until tax returns to buy this stunning case


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Will suggest you contact your local distributor and forward your request to our Global Customer service. Or you could PM me with your contact information and we will have the right people in touch with you.
> This part is not in development at this time although we are not ruling it out for the future.


So should I hold out on buying this case until the new fan controllers hit Australia?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Good news is the upgraded fan controller for the Cosmos 2 has passed testing and is now available from North American customer support. As a service to the current users, the fan controller will be shipped as a complete top unit and be free of charge to all valid Cosmos 2 owners one per serial number. The parts are limited so please submit your request tonight and they will be shipped out in the order received.
> Changes:
> - Redesigned the fan controller for more compatibility with non-cooler master fans
> - Performance increase with LED fans with combined power and LED
> - Adjusting the fan power output for improved fan motor performance
> - New black PCB matches the chassis
> Please see below sign up tonight.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


Thanks. Really appreciate support and great customer service


----------



## Tongan

Ok Where is theSN # on this thing?!?!?! Found the model #! No SN!


----------



## elementaldragon

already posted in the other thread, but figured i'd post here too... just in case.

Model #: RC-1200-KKN1
Serial #: Number on sticker next to expansion slots on rear of case.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Will suggest you contact your local distributor and forward your request to our Global Customer service. Or you could PM me with your contact information and we will have the right people in touch with you.
> This part is not in development at this time although we are not ruling it out for the future.


PM sent, sir.

As for the side panel, I guess I'll just have to get it modded if I can't wait long enough.







Thanks for the response.


----------



## UUTF

PM Sent CM MR HAF

I would really like a windowed panel though have my heart on getting a full window panel for one of the doors like one of the earlier posters has done. Really able to show off the case in that way.


----------



## koniu777

I placed an order for the replacement fan controller panel last night but when I check the status page it says that they dont have any info on it, anyone else have that problem?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tongan

@elemental again. Thats the same number. Still looking guys!


----------



## koniu777

nm, i found it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtrx

I would also quite like to have that fixed fan controller, but I live over at europe, so am I out of luck? Also, bring on the windowed side panel already!









Got braided cables for the PSU today and changed the fans inside the case again, looks a bit more unified now. Still need to get a smaller SLI bridge and a molex extension so I can move the sound card one slot higher.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Good news is the upgraded fan controller for the Cosmos 2 has passed testing and is now available from North American customer support. As a service to the current users, the fan controller will be shipped as a complete top unit and be free of charge to all valid Cosmos 2 owners one per serial number. The parts are limited so please submit your request tonight and they will be shipped out in the order received.
> Changes:
> - Redesigned the fan controller for more compatibility with non-cooler master fans
> - Performance increase with LED fans with combined power and LED
> - Adjusting the fan power output for improved fan motor performance
> - New black PCB matches the chassis
> Please see below sign up tonight.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


Just sent in my request. I hope I get it soon! I am very excited. The first person to get one needs to post pictures!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Just sent in my request. I hope I get it soon! I am very excited. The first person to get one needs to post pictures!


agreed I want to see this new design. Also will this be coming on all the after forth Cosmos II cases?? (fan controller I mean)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I would also quite like to have that fixed fan controller, but I live over at europe, so am I out of luck? Also, bring on the windowed side panel already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got braided cables for the PSU today and changed the fans inside the case again, looks a bit more unified now. Still need to get a smaller SLI bridge and a molex extension so I can move the sound card one slot higher.


How do you like those corsair fans btw??


----------



## mtrx

Seems to be performing very good and extremely quiet too. Will certainly get more of them in the future.


----------



## Valgaur

becaise it's between 10 of those or 10 nf f12's from noctua.


----------



## Tongan

Hey just an odd question for you guys. Anyone else buy 2 more HD swap bays and do a raid 10/5/6 with this case yet?


----------



## BigT

Do you mean, buy more hdd swap bays to have 4 of them and have a raid 10/5/6 set up with in the 4 swap bays? I have not but I am sure you could no problem. You could probably get two more from CM Store and put them in with little effort. Are you looking to pull your drives quick when the FBI is busting down your front door???


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Do you mean, buy more hdd swap bays to have 4 of them and have a raid 10/5/6 set up with in the 4 swap bays? I have not but I am sure you could no problem. You could probably get two more from CM Store and put them in with little effort. Are you looking to pull your drives quick when the FBI is busting down your front door???


I plan on having all my HDD up top (removed 2nd bay for direct air. SSD's underneath hidden.


----------



## zk1mpls

I didn't know you could order spare Cosmos II side panels now from CM. At least we have a failsafe if we mess up modding our side panels (which I am really inclined to do after hearing CM might not be producing one).








http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-left-side-panel/

By the way... a related question to the guys who already modded their side panels:

How did you cover up the window sill? I reckon it's about 1/2 an inch thick.


----------



## elementaldragon

Kinda funny that the side panel costs about as much as your average entire case.


----------



## pwnography6

Has anyone removed there bottom HDD cages . The ones behind the fans and managed to mount a rad in there? Really wanna trade up my DF-85 for one of these.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Good news is the upgraded fan controller for the Cosmos 2 has passed testing and is now available from North American customer support. As a service to the current users, the fan controller will be shipped as a complete top unit and be free of charge to all valid Cosmos 2 owners one per serial number. The parts are limited so please submit your request tonight and they will be shipped out in the order received.
> Changes:
> - Redesigned the fan controller for more compatibility with non-cooler master fans
> - Performance increase with LED fans with combined power and LED
> - Adjusting the fan power output for improved fan motor performance
> - New black PCB matches the chassis
> Please see below sign up tonight.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


Very nice to hear this kind of news.

An because i'm from Portugal - Europe, i want to know when it will be available for the european customer.
Or how can we also have the new version of the cooler master cosmos 2 controler?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> Has anyone removed there bottom HDD cages . The ones behind the fans and managed to mount a rad in there? Really wanna trade up my DF-85 for one of these.


They _are_ removable. There are just a couple of thumbscrews at the back. They do provide brackets to mount a 240 rad at the bottom, after all.








http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/cosmos-ii-removing-hard-drive-cages/5515


----------



## Reworker

@ Flygye,

I have been informed by Coolermaster Europe CS (based in NL) that they have received stocks of the revised fan controller today. I thought that it would be a revised PCB only and that I would have to remove all the cable I/O from my current controller. However it appears that it includes all the associated I/O. CM Support said they would email me the tracking number today, so I'll keep you informed. As mentioned earlier, the PCB is black now and not the dark the green colour as previously.

It's good to see CM supporting their customers like this. I run my Cosmos 2 with the blue LED sickle flow fans on the HDD cage and side panel, and on anything but max speed they flicker/pulsate. Let's hope that the revised fan controller fixes this issue once and for all. All that remains is the factory windowed side panel and and I think we'll all be happy!


----------



## pwnography6

Thats Awsome about the hdd bays. Are they making a window panel for this case? Also any nice build logs people have done with this case would be great.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> @ Flygye,
> I have been informed by Coolermaster Europe CS (based in NL) that they have received stocks of the revised fan controller today. I thought that it would be a revised PCB only and that I would have to remove all the cable I/O from my current controller. However it appears that it includes all the associated I/O. CM Support said they would email me the tracking number today, so I'll keep you informed. As mentioned earlier, the PCB is black now and not the dark the green colour as previously.
> It's good to see CM supporting their customers like this. I run my Cosmos 2 with the blue LED sickle flow fans on the HDD cage and side panel, and on anything but max speed they flicker/pulsate. Let's hope that the revised fan controller fixes this issue once and for all. All that remains is the factory windowed side panel and and I think we'll all be happy!


But did you made a new customer request from the form online?
Or did you have contacted the Coolermaster Europe CS directly ?


----------



## Reworker

@ Flygye,

I contacted the Customer Service team directly; you need your serial number in order to make a claim. I have now just received the shipping confirmation from UPS. It's a very smooth process and shouldn't present any issues.

There is even a guide to installation here:- http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15533


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Good for you, mate.









Unfortunately, my country doesn't have a local Cooler Master website. Although I have contacted CM MR HAF and he said he'll forward my details to the right contacts.


----------



## Valgaur

so is this new controller becoming standard for all of the following cases??? if so maybe I wont have to buy an extra fan controller.


----------



## Flygye

Today recived on my email account an email from Cooler Master European customer team, saying that they recived the new controlers.
I also recived the tracking number from UPS, the new controler will be at my home at June 11
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so is this new controller becoming standard for all of the following cases??? if so maybe I wont have to buy an extra fan controller.


I think this controller is just for the cosmos II case. Because it as some special features connected to the top pannel.

But i think they (CM) will adapt this controler for the future cases.


----------



## koniu777

Wow... just called cm customer support and buy was I treated like a pos. Called to make sure I filled out the form right, the guy almost screamed at me and told me it takes 2-7 days to get the form approved, I told him that I'm calling to make sure if the form was ok and he's like yeah and then he hung up on me. Was hopping I would get treated like a regular customer after spending $350 on their case, guess I'll have to go with corsair on my next case purchase.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragonhart

Hy
I am a User from Germany and have also Cosmos 2

Heer a picture from my Poor Little Sweet System

[/url


----------



## Dragonhart

A Second One


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> A Second One


Very Nice can you provide a few more detailed (closer shots) of your system?


----------



## Anth0789

Dragonhart added!

Nice rig by the way!

You should add you're specs in your sig.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Today recived on my email account an email from Cooler Master European customer team, saying that they recived the new controlers.
> I also recived the tracking number from UPS, the new controler will be at my home at June 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this controller is just for the cosmos II case. Because it as some special features connected to the top pannel.
> But i think they (CM) will adapt this controler for the future cases.


I know it just for the cosmos II case just wondering about all the cosmos 2 cases made hence forth will they all have the old fan controller or the new one that you have to make a claim for?

sorry bout that ignore it ^.^


----------



## Dragonhart

I know i Need to Update my Profile.
Normally i Write in German hardwareluxx.de
I have a computer diary Site, and also i Write there some reviews for companys like bitfenix, aquacomputer, .....
Will Post on end of this Message my link
But First some pictures ( German hsndmade cosmos 2 System)
Sorry for Poor english

[/url

















Some facts to my System:

CPU: Core i 7-2700 4.5 GHz
RAM: 8 GB Corsair Dominator GT
GPU: EVGA GTX 580with koolance watercooling: Frequency 1040 MHz with 1.018 Volts
Motherboard: Asus P8 Z77 V
Sound: creative Xfi Titanium Pro
Storage: Operation System on SSD Samsung 830; Second Operation System on Corsair Force GT 3; Gaming storage on Corsair Force F; 
Main storage on 2x 2 TB harddisk Samsung.

Watercooling:
Pump: Aquacomputer XT Ultra
CPU: watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Black Magic
GPU: koolance GTX 580
Tubing: 13/10 mm
Radiator: watercool Mora 3- 9x 120
Fans: be quiet, bitfenix LED
Fittings: EK, Bitspower....
AGB: EK multioption 250 advance
Control: Aquacomputer "aquaero 4.0"

My Diary and "permanent" Worklog you can find under:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f241/corsair-h50-modifikation-worklog-tagebuch-meines-tj07-cosmos-2-a-804523.html


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Wow... just called cm customer support and buy was I treated like a pos. Called to make sure I filled out the form right, the guy almost screamed at me and told me it takes 2-7 days to get the form approved, I told him that I'm calling to make sure if the form was ok and he's like yeah and then he hung up on me. Was hopping I would get treated like a regular customer after spending $350 on their case, guess I'll have to go with corsair on my next case purchase.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


*I want to apologize on behalf of our support department. Do you happen to have his name so we can check what is going on?*


----------



## Dragonhart

In Germany we have the Same Problem with that Fan Controller and also Since Weeks no reply from Support Team.
all German paid 350€!!!!! For that Case, but Support is that Not, i am sorry.
Since Weeks , me and a Lot of Otter unsatisfied costumers try to get an answer for this Fan Controller Story.
In Germany wie Normally Work on that Things in another Way.
If a supplier ( german) deliver a Defect product, or with Defect Single Parts, you phone them, give them your serial number, and in a friendly tone you get replacement for Free within two days.
I am wondering how Long wie Need to wait in Germany for solving Fan Controller Story


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Wow... just called cm customer support and buy was I treated like a pos. Called to make sure I filled out the form right, the guy almost screamed at me and told me it takes 2-7 days to get the form approved, I told him that I'm calling to make sure if the form was ok and he's like yeah and then he hung up on me. Was hopping I would get treated like a regular customer after spending $350 on their case, guess I'll have to go with corsair on my next case purchase.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to apologize on behalf of our support department. Do you happen to have his name so we can check what is going on?*
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying to my post







I didn't get his name, but it's ok maybe the guy just had a bad day, happens to all of us.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Nice rig you got there, Dragonhart. Welcome.









Haven't heard from Cooler Master regarding the fan control panel just yet. I'd say I'll give it a few more days before I jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Flygye

For the European customers, i know that Cooler Master European sead in Netherlands, have already recivied the new controllers.

and they are sending the new controllers already to the owners that have bought the case.

You just need to fill the right form in the cooler master european customer website.


----------



## Dubdzo

just wanted to give you guys a heads up... i placed my claim for my fan controller i would have to say about a month and a half ago. I received the replacement and its worked like a charm, granted my issue was different from everyone else's in that it would randomly just shut off and all fans would as well. plus my setup I'm using noctua fans and no LED's, but its been working like it should have and i have to say my experience with cooler masters customer service was great.


----------



## Red1776

An incomplete project on it's way to a quad GPU loop being added (4 x 670's) Right now its a dual Rad (1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 360mm x 45mm & 1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 240mm x 45mm) with dual pumps.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubdzo*
> 
> just wanted to give you guys a heads up... i placed my claim for my fan controller i would have to say about a month and a half ago. I received the replacement and its worked like a charm, granted my issue was different from everyone else's in that it would randomly just shut off and all fans would as well. plus my setup I'm using noctua fans and no LED's, but its been working like it should have and i have to say my experience with cooler masters customer service was great.


care to post photos of the new controller? anyone?


----------



## elementaldragon

koniu: Wow... that IS a little ridiculous. If i were you, i would have asked what his name was after he started acting like an idiot. It's not even a question of whether or not he was having a bad day. Having a bad day and taking your anger out on customers is probably THE fastest way for a company to lose said customers... as you've pointed out.


----------



## koniu777

Installed a new fan in my case today, 150cfm silverstone 180mm fan







surprisingly it's not that laud at max rpm


----------



## UUTF

Do you by chance have the new fan controller in? I am running Silverstone fans as well that tick so curious to see how it goes following the install of the new controller.

MR CM HAF has forwarded my details to the relevant Australian contacts and are still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Do you by chance have the new fan controller in? I am running Silverstone fans as well that tick so curious to see how it goes following the install of the new controller.
> MR CM HAF has forwarded my details to the relevant Australian contacts and are still waiting to hear from them.


I have connected the fan straight to the mobo, it also has its own fan controller


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Do you by chance have the new fan controller in? I am running Silverstone fans as well that tick so curious to see how it goes following the install of the new controller.


Don't think anybody has received the new controller yet, especially since it was only about two days ago that you could even sign up to get the new one. I signed up to get one on the 4th, and my parts request is still pending.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ What about this guy (a page back)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubdzo*
> 
> just wanted to give you guys a heads up... i placed my claim for my fan controller i would have to say about a month and a half ago. I received the replacement and its worked like a charm, granted my issue was different from everyone else's in that it would randomly just shut off and all fans would as well. plus my setup I'm using noctua fans and no LED's, but its been working like it should have and i have to say my experience with cooler masters customer service was great.


Might he have gotten an old replacement controller? What color is the PCB: green or black?


----------



## Jerold702

Hello! new member here.

I'm also a Noob when it comes to overclocking and modifying. I came across this community site in wanting to start building my own computer. something I've been wanting to do years ago,but financially wasn't ready. Now, at the point in my life where i'm financially stable, House,Cars, Lovely wife, and a crazy kid.







. Anyways. I'm looking forward to gain some knowledge in Modding with the help of this website and it's friendly community.
















PS: Feel in love with this case the firs time i saw it. Can't wait to get my hands on one. soon. I would like to be a part of this club btw


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Got a new case today and I just had to make a little mod to it, hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top part of the window didn't come out the best but I'll put a 1/4" edge molding on it, or I'll send it down a bit. Btw can i join the club?


You should be selling this customization. I would almost certainly buy one. It just takes the case to another level. CoolerMaster is missing out on a great opportunity. They could be selling just side-panels that are entire windows like this (unbelievably beautiful and clean as opposed to fitting a small window port inside of the overall side) for $50/ea, easily.

Man, I have seen some windows put into these things, but nothing on the level you've taken it.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Yeah they need to sell windowed side panels ASAP. I'd gladly have it shipped halfway around the world (at the right price).

Really considering having my side panel modded if nothing comes out.

EDIT: Anybody have tips on removing the front sliding panel?


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Installed a new fan in my case today, 150cfm silverstone 180mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly it's not that laud at max rpm


I want to see the front of you case with the front door up and down


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> I want to see the front of you case with the front door up and down


jeezes bloody christ, thanks a lot! Because of this picture I noticed I had two red LED fans lying about in the house while my dual fan HDD door still had the stock fans... Thanks!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Installed a new fan in my case today, 150cfm silverstone 180mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly it's not that laud at max rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the front of you case with the front door up and down
Click to expand...

I'll post few pics when i get back home from work. Doesn't look the best since there is like 1" spacing on top and bottom of the rez, but with the doors up 95% of the time it's no big deal. I might make something out of mash to cover the spacing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk1mpls

^ oh. didn't notice you put the dual-bay res where the hot-swap bays were. had that in mind for my own LCS loop, but didn't have enough room so that means you bent/removed the flaps that should've supported a device at the bottom tool-free 5.25 drive bay? This has me curious as well. Might be something to consider before doing a workaround.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I'll post few pics when i get back home from work. Doesn't look the best since there is like 1" spacing on top and bottom of the rez, but with the doors up 95% of the time it's no big deal. I might make something out of mash to cover the spacing.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks
It will help me to figure out what to do with my case when i get it around this weekend.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Don't think anybody has received the new controller yet, especially since it was only about two days ago that you could even sign up to get the new one. I signed up to get one on the 4th, and my parts request is still pending.


Yeah I submitted on the 4th as well, and it still shows Pending.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Yeah I submitted on the 4th as well, and it still shows Pending.


*We do have quite a few customers that were on backorder for this. We are currently trying to ship them out as fast as we can. We appreciate everybody's patience.*


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *We do have quite a few customers that were on backorder for this. We are currently trying to ship them out as fast as we can. We appreciate everybody's patience.*










Sell us windowed doors we would pay 50-60bucks


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ oh. didn't notice you put the dual-bay res where the hot-swap bays were. had that in mind for my own LCS loop, but didn't have enough room so that means you bent/removed the flaps that should've supported a device at the bottom tool-free 5.25 drive bay? This has me curious as well. Might be something to consider before doing a workaround.


Yup I had to bend out the tabs, don't know why they put them there because optical drives and reservoirs can be mounted with screws or their push button mechanism

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell us windowed doors we would pay 50-60bucks


They did say they would consider it near future.


----------



## elementaldragon

Just figured i'd say that my parts request was just approved. If i'm reading it correctly, should be shipped out within 2-7 days depending on stock availability.


----------



## koniu777

Back from work







here is the pic of the rez with the doors down 3/4" space on top and 1/2" on the bottom.


----------



## Azefore

Submitted my part request on the 4th when CM MR Haf first posted the link but still in "pending" status.

Not worried that it isn't processed yet since I haven't had a problem with my current but I'll possibly be relocated in the next month and hope it gets taken care of by then hopefully


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Back from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the pic of the rez with the doors down 3/4" space on top and 1/2" on the bottom.


Thanks, nice those gaps would Drive my OCD side crazy. But once i get my case this week i plan on getting a "cool" mod done for the top three drive bay area.


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Submitted my part request on the 4th when CM MR Haf first posted the link but still in "pending" status.
> Not worried that it isn't processed yet since I haven't had a problem with my current but I'll possibly be relocated in the next month and hope it gets taken care of by then hopefully


Mine is still pending as well. I hope it doesnt take too long. I will be happy as soon as I see it get to aproved.


----------



## UUTF

Koniu, that door mod is bloody amazing. If anything, sell it to CM!
















Curious to the exact materials and how you went about it. I may be able to get a mate or someone to make it over here in Oz as I guess it would be mighty expensive having something like that shipped over here.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Thanks, nice those gaps would Drive my OCD side crazy. But once i get my case this week i plan on getting a "cool" mod done for the top three drive bay area.


That's what I was afraid off. The gaps are too large for my taste. Guess it's back to my previous plan. Lol.

Thanks for posting pics, though.


----------



## Plaedien

Just about to purchase a Cosmos 2, and I was wondering if the updated fan controller would be available for Australia? If not now, then when?


----------



## Plaedien

ahhhh guess I should have kept reading, someone already asked this...sorry!


----------



## zk1mpls

Just got an e-mail from Cooler Master Global Customer Service. Replied already.









I wonder we can request parts from them? You guys in the US have it easier. Lol.


----------



## UUTF

Yeah I got a reply from CM China I believe. They said they will get in touch with CM Australia sales rep once they noted I was in Australia...I assume they mean distributors as I didn't think CM had a presence in Australia.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> That's what I was afraid off. The gaps are too large for my taste. Guess it's back to my previous plan. Lol.
> Thanks for posting pics, though.


Yeap!!


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Yeah I got a reply from CM China I believe. They said they will get in touch with CM Australia sales rep once they noted I was in Australia...I assume they mean distributors as I didn't think CM had a presence in Australia.
> Fingers crossed.


Same here. CM doesn't have an official presence in the Philippines -just a local distributor.

I think one of my friends still works for the local distributor so I guess it could work?

Why do I feel like the CM Global CS rep didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about? He basically just directed me to the local distributor and ask them to talk with their sales guys. Weird. =\


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Koniu, that door mod is bloody amazing. If anything, sell it to CM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to the exact materials and how you went about it. I may be able to get a mate or someone to make it over here in Oz as I guess it would be mighty expensive having something like that shipped over here.


The panel is made out of .220" thick acrylic sheet I picked up at home depot. First thing I did was draw a straight line exactly where I wanted the bend to be, then my friend held the sheet down while I was pulling on it and at the same time heating it up with a 10amp heat gun, you heat up only the part where you drew the line. Also, you need to create an edge where that line is, I used a piece of 2/4 to create the edge. After that you place the bent piece on the side of your case and draw an outline for the outer cut, the final cut was made with a jigsaw using a 24 tooth blade. Finally you sand down edges and corners and attach hinges and the stripe with the pins on the other side.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koniu777

Btw guys, my control panel has been shipped to me via fedex, estimated delivery is wednesday the 13th. Gonna post pics of it when I get it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk1mpls

Just contacted the local distributor of Cooler Master here, but since it's 7:30 in the evening at the moment, I won't expected a reply until tomorrow or Monday morning. Tomorrow _is_ Saturday....









At least for some of you guys, the process seems so straightforward.


----------



## mtrx

Emailed the european warranty service earlier today, and they promised to send a new IO unit/fan controller. Just received a UPS tracking code for it. Gotta love CM customer service.


----------



## Azefore

As of 1:57pm my part request was approved. Thumbs up for the quick service from CM


----------



## TR4Y

Just got my case ordered


























































Please Please Please UPS don't dent my baby


----------



## BigT

My new updated fan controller has been Aproved!!!!


----------



## Jerold702

Are the new cases gonna have the updated fan controlker?


----------



## Red1776

Another approval here for the updated controller. CM is really on top of it


----------



## jm600rr

I submitted my request like 2am this morning and received an email from CM at 9:47am that my part request has been approved. Online status check says ships out in 2-7 days.


----------



## zk1mpls

still haven't heard from our local distributor. Too bad I have to wait over the weekend for a reply. oh well..


----------



## Roadking

I submitted my request o 06.04.2012 - 7:10 pm PST and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Malkyra

Hey folks. hope everyone is doing well. Glad to see many of you are getting your fan controller woes taken care of. I will see how things are once mine is up and running. Been taking my time yesterday and today putting it together. Just running a leak test tho I cant hear my pump and can barely see water movement due to blue tubing lol. But occassionally I see a bubble shoot through. Hopefully within the next day or so I will have a completed set of pics available and I can point out my sadness at something not looking good in the case. Tried to keep a colour scheme going but due to getting greedy I bought a pair of G-Skills Trident X 2400 8G (16Gig set)...they are RED







Most everything else is blue...well except for the 1 GTX 680 and second one is on backorder currently. We shall see I guess. Getting excited tho. I do have one worry now that the water cooling is completed and being tested....Raid 0 for Agility 3 120Gig SSD's. SSD's you have to update first correct? THEN can install the OS? Nervous I dont F it up.

Malkyra


----------



## barkinos98

when will the new controllers ship with the cards? or will we just order it forever?


----------



## Dubdzo

to be honest its the exact same one i had already in my rig... just works is all


----------



## zk1mpls

^ same color PCB? care to post pics?

Just got contacted by our local distributor. Hopefully things work out without any hassle.


----------



## elementaldragon

Dubzo: You already got yours? And i don't recall them saying that it would be DRASTICALLY different from the old one... just that it would work better with more fans, and that it was a black PCB instead of the original green.


----------



## AllanGamer

Hey, please add AllanGamer to the club!



I bought last month and it's already built with Koolance watercooling parts.
Soon I will post recent pictures, as my camera is broken.









Greetings from Campinas, Brazil!


----------



## Reworker

Just now received the revised fan controller. Coolermaster shipped it in a PSU box. Will post photos when I get home from work.


----------



## ajs89

hi im new here..just finished my cosmos ii,here is some pics of my build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this is my fisrt custom wc pc,need your comments,thanks


----------



## jazzmaster221

just received the approval for upgraded fan controller.. ..cooler master is located in southern california ..i believe i,m about 40 miles from their so cal branch..any problems i'll walk the beast in


----------



## jazzmaster221

nice build but you need a better camera pics are out of focus


----------



## Valgaur

Also for your rad put some more fans on it to increase temp performance.


----------



## Reworker

Now unpacked and installed the revised fan controller. A entire replacement front panel is shipped, the PCB is now indeed black and all I/O cables are black too, no more multi-coloured fan cables. Not had the time to put everything back together yet to test it. The coloured cable is to the front panel controller of my CM Silent Hybrid Pro PSU.


----------



## Roadking

Did anybody elses approval look like this

Part Request Status: Approved
part request approved, part will be sent out 2-7 business days depending on stock availability
Item Received Date : N/A
Inspection Report : Warranty Deadline : 2014 / 04 / 20 out to wh. 6/11/12 BD
Item Shipped Date : N/A Shipping Carrier : N/A
Tracking Number : N/A


----------



## dude120

Interesting. I ordered my case thursday afternoon and received it 4 hours ago, with the cheapest shipping options. Not upset at, all, but extremely pleased! Thanks for being highly efficient, coolermaster! Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Did anybody elses approval look like this
> Part Request Status: Approved
> part request approved, part will be sent out 2-7 business days depending on stock availability
> Item Received Date : N/A
> Inspection Report : Warranty Deadline : 2014 / 04 / 20 out to wh. 6/11/12 BD
> Item Shipped Date : N/A Shipping Carrier : N/A
> Tracking Number : N/A


Yep, thats what mine looks like.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## Roadking

Thanks
I was worried about "part will be sent out 2-7 business days depending on stock availability" It took quite awhile for them to approve it, I was afraid that they ran out of stock.


----------



## Hokies83

So before i pay 350$ for this case..

Can some of you give me the *Up's And Downs to the case?*


----------



## elementaldragon

Well... i can't really think of that many negatives... if any. weight? ...... that's about it.

positives... that's a different story.

Plenty of cooling options.
Ample cable routing room (Which you kinda need with the mass of wires for the top panel/fan controller).
Ample room for just about any kind of hardware.
Quiet, even with 2 Noctua NF-P12 120mm exhaust fans, the two stock CM 120mm exhaust fans, the two 120mm fans by the lower HDD bays, and the 200mm front intake, along with the GPU fan and two 140mm Prolimatech fans on my CPU heatsink.
Very sharp looking case, yet still retains some of the original Cosmos 1000's aesthetics.

Oh... and also have to point out that Cooler Master is quite epic in regards to customer service, in my experience.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Well... i can't really think of that many negatives... if any. weight? ...... that's about it.
> positives... that's a different story.
> Plenty of cooling options.
> Ample cable routing room (Which you kinda need with the mass of wires for the top panel/fan controller).
> Ample room for just about any kind of hardware.
> Quiet, even with 2 Noctua NF-P12 120mm exhaust fans, the two stock CM 120mm exhaust fans, the two 120mm fans by the lower HDD bays, and the 200mm front intake, along with the GPU fan and two 140mm Prolimatech fans on my CPU heatsink.
> Very sharp looking case, yet still retains some of the original Cosmos 1000's aesthetics.
> Oh... and also have to point out that Cooler Master is quite epic in regards to customer service, in my experience.


Yeah ive been a CM case owner for years they have epic customer service..

When i got my Cosmos1000 new 4 r 5 years ago it was missing a bay cover.. They gave me like 3 free fans lol + cover free.

A company like that is a company you stay with.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So before i pay 350$ for this case..
> Can some of you give me the *Up's And Downs to the case?*


Pros
- Nice sleek looking
- Comes with 5 fans
- Tons of room to work with
- Cable-management is a breeze
- Fan speed controller
- Good built quality
- Fan filters

Cons
- Really heavy weighs 50 pounds
- Pricey
- Too much plastic for the price


----------



## zk1mpls

^ another con: Can't put a thick 360 rad up on the top. and you can't even do push-pull with slim rads. if you aren't going water cooling, it shouldn't be a problem.

other than that, it's pretty heavy. quite a challenge to bring to LAN parties. Lol.









the lack of a side panel window to show off all your stuff is a bit disappointing, though (minor gripe, to be honest).

Liking the All-black wires for the new fan controller, too. Still no update on my controller. Today's a holiday over here, though, so not really expecting a response.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So before i pay 350$ for this case..
> Can some of you give me the *Up's And Downs to the case?*


The Case is great, probably the best case I have ever seen my only complaint would be the plastic. For the amount of money I paid I think there is way too much plastic. That being said, knowing what i know now, I would still buy this case. If you are going air cooled this case will do it all and is extremely versatile. If you are going with water then there is a small drawback in being limited to size regarding a radiator with a push/pull configuration up top depending on the type and configuration of your motherboard. I have a RX 240 Dual radiator in push/pull down below behind the dual fan door, with room to spare. Personally I am very pleased with this case, it fit my needs and exceeded my expectations. Everybody has there own preferences and should consider the build before purchasing.


----------



## Hokies83

LoL

Im used to Heavy remember the Cosmos 1000 is all steel.. When i moved to my new house... I had Quad SLI in it.. and it was alot of grunting.. Thank god for the Handles..

So it seems Like the Cosmos 1000 Was king for it's time Now it's younger Brother The cosmos 2 is king..

So i guess i will buy it..

But im going to wait and try to find some coupon codes.. Wish they still had the 50$ or the 20% off heh heh.


----------



## Red1776

As far as the top radiator, I have a 360mm x 45mm pull, with room to spare and it works very well. You can also put a pair of 240mm rads in the bottom of the case. Like Roadking said, It does have some plastic, but if the plastic was steel, it would be obscenely heavy. It it was aluminum, it would be a $450 case. IMO it's the best production case ever.


----------



## Malkyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So before i pay 350$ for this case..
> Can some of you give me the *Up's And Downs to the case?*


My major con is only 3 5.25 bays. Would have prefered 4 at least and could use only 1 swapable. Seeing as u could have the option with a mobo to make any if not all hdd swapable. Oh and actually speaking of the room for a rad at the top...I just built my system this weekend and found with the new z77 series Asus mobos that the Wifi card at the top of the I/O interferes with the rad i/o so had to switch them to the bay side which made it tricky to arrange the hosing. Unless u have 45degree fittings around, which I didnt







Considering the size of the case I would have prefered to have the mobo lowered an inch to give more room up top rather than below the board.

Malkyra


----------



## Hokies83

Whats with fan Controller Rma's?

Any links to the cfm of the stock case fans?

And removing the upper HD bays to place a fan a few inches in front of the 200mm fan.. Will any 200 mm fit or what?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkyra*
> 
> *My major con is only 3 5.25 bays.* Would have prefered 4 at least and could use only 1 swapable. Seeing as u could have the option with a mobo to make any if not all hdd swapable. Oh and actually speaking of the room for a rad at the top...I just built my system this weekend and found with the new z77 series Asus mobos that the Wifi card at the top of the I/O interferes with the rad i/o so had to switch them to the bay side which made it tricky to arrange the hosing. Unless u have 45degree fittings around, which I didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the size of the case I would have prefered to have the mobo lowered an inch to give more room up top rather than below the board.
> Malkyra


THIS. I could definitely use 4-5 5.25 bays up front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Whats with fan Controller Rma's?
> Any links to the cfm of the stock case fans?
> And removing the upper HD bays to place a fan a few inches in front of the 200mm fan.. Will any 200 mm fit or what?


Not really an RMA per se; Cooler Master just released a revised fan controller to work better with more fans -offering them as a free replacement for existing Cosmos II owners. Not quite sure if the new cases already have them installed.

Only Cooler Master 200mm fans would be officially supported. I tried an NZXT 200mm fan, and it's slightly undersized. Using a CM Storm Force 200 in front, now.

Speaking of fans... my new Swiftech Helix-120 fans just came in the mail today. Sadly the fans don't work well with the onboard fan controller. At full blast, they do, but not for the other two settings. Oh well. I hope the replacement fan controller works well with these fans, so I don't have to get a dedicated fan controller.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ another con: Can't put a thick 360 rad up on the top. and you can't even do push-pull with slim rads. if you aren't going water cooling, it shouldn't be a problem. ... .


You are wrong my friend.
Is totally possible to put a push and pull fan's system on a thick top radiator.

Look at my build :


----------



## Flygye

I just received the version 2 of the CM's Fan controller









Later on i will put some photos hete, and make a small update from the significant changes off the controller itself.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> THIS. I could definitely use 4-5 5.25 bays up front.
> Not really an RMA per se; Cooler Master just released a revised fan controller to work better with more fans -offering them as a free replacement for existing Cosmos II owners. Not quite sure if the new cases already have them installed.
> Only Cooler Master 200mm fans would be officially supported. I tried an NZXT 200mm fan, and it's slightly undersized. Using a CM Storm Force 200 in front, now.
> Speaking of fans... my new Swiftech Helix-120 fans just came in the mail today. Sadly the fans don't work well with the onboard fan controller. At full blast, they do, but not for the other two settings. Oh well. I hope the replacement fan controller works well with these fans, so I don't have to get a dedicated fan controller.


Just want to let everyone know that the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200 will fit in the front. You need use the metal brackets that are currently attached to the fan that came with it.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I just received the version 2 of the CM's Fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on i will put some photos hete, and make a small update from the significant changes off the controller itself.


Cool can you let us know what all the fixes are in detail. For example did they fix the LED Controller cable to a male end instead of a female end. Currently you cannot connect the LED controller cables to LED fans (that have the LED connector separate from the power cable) because the end of the LED connector on the fan is female as well.

Also please test and let us know if the ticking and flashing LED issues on low and medium settings have been resolved with your fans.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> You are wrong my friend.
> Is totally possible to put a push and pull fan's system on a thick top radiator.
> Look at my build :


Yes however you cannot use all three fans on the bottom of the rad. It depends on the motherboard mosfit cooling solution they use. Some MB's have huge fins at the top so that you cannot use all the fans on the bottom of the rad.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> THIS. I could definitely use 4-5 5.25 bays up front.
> Not really an RMA per se; Cooler Master just released a revised fan controller to work better with more fans -offering them as a free replacement for existing Cosmos II owners. Not quite sure if the new cases already have them installed.
> Only Cooler Master 200mm fans would be officially supported. I tried an NZXT 200mm fan, and it's slightly undersized. Using a CM Storm Force 200 in front, now.
> Speaking of fans... my new Swiftech Helix-120 fans just came in the mail today. Sadly the fans don't work well with the onboard fan controller. At full blast, they do, but not for the other two settings. Oh well. I hope the replacement fan controller works well with these fans, so I don't have to get a dedicated fan controller.


Well i have 7 120mmx38 San Ace fans.
guess ill have to get the case here and Hope it comes with new fan controller.


----------



## TR4Y

MY CASE COMES TODAY


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Yes however you cannot use all three fans on the bottom of the rad. It depends on the motherboard mosfit cooling solution they use. Some MB's have huge fins at the top so that you cannot use all the fans on the bottom of the rad.


Yes, that is was my case. I have the Asus Crossair V Formula, and the top mosfet are too high, because that, i cannot put a 3rd fan to pull the air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well i have 7 120mmx38 San Ace fans.
> guess ill have to get the case here and Hope it comes with new fan controller.


Yes, all new Cosmos 2 cases will gone out with the new version of the controller.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Yes, that is was my case. I have the Asus Crossair V Formula, and the top mosfet are too high, because that, i cannot put a 3rd fan to pull the air.
> Yes, all new Cosmos 2 cases will gone out with the new version of the controller.


If I ordered my Cosmos II the end of last week, do you think it will have the new version of the controller?


----------



## Flygye

Yes Dude120. I think that the new cases for the news customers already have the new version of the controller.

But for know exacly, the best thing you can do, is to ask to Cooler Master customer service, this issue, or you can PM the member CM MR HAF.


----------



## dude120

Thanks
Gonna throw my SR-2 in the cosmos II and get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Cool can you let us know what all the fixes are in detail. For example did they fix the LED Controller cable to a male end instead of a female end. Currently you cannot connect the LED controller cables to LED fans (that have the LED connector separate from the power cable) because the end of the LED connector on the fan is female as well.
> 
> Also please test and let us know if the ticking and flashing LED issues on low and medium settings have been resolved with your fans.


Hello guys.

As i said earlier, i just received the new version of the CM Cosmos II Fan's controller.

I'll describe some modifications that i see on the new controller.

*1º* the PCB color, was changed, from "ugly green" to a black PCB one









*Old Controller*


*New Controller*


*2º* Cooler Master technicians made some new improvents and changes to the components on the PCB.
- On the new one, there aren't anymore those ugly capacitators.
- The power connector are different, on the version 2, there are only 2 power lines, the 12V and the ground, contrasting to the first one, that have the 3 power lines, 12V, 7V and ground.
- I think they also changed the resistors.
- There are a new microchip.

*3º* The power fan cables, now have all the 3 wires, for the 12V, 7V and ground, and all are black wires. On the old version, there were only 2 wires, (12V and ground) one of them was colored.

*4º* The LED's wires are the same, and at the end, cooler master didn't changed the female connector.

*5º* The button for ON/OFF the led's on the top pannel, now when pressed, doesn't make any sound.

This new version, works very nice with the most Fans with leds. Mine Yate Loon Blue Led 120mm fan's, now work well, the blink issue was stopped









I think they correct all that issues.

Sorry for some mistakes on my english.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Hello guys.
> As i said earlier, i just received the new version of the CM Cosmos II Fan's controller.
> I'll describe some modifications that i see on the new controller.
> *1º* the PCB color, was changed, from "ugly green" to a black PCB one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old Controller*
> 
> *New Controller*
> 
> *2º* Cooler Master technicians made some new improvents and changes to the components on the PCB.
> - On the new one, there aren't anymore those ugly capacitators.
> - The power connector are different, on the version 2, there are only 2 power lines, the 12V and the ground, contrasting to the first one, that have the 3 power lines, 12V, 7V and ground.
> - I think they also changed the resistors.
> - There are a new microchip.
> *3º* The power fan cables, now have all the 3 wires, for the 12V, 7V and ground, and all are black wires. On the old version, there were only 2 wires, (12V and ground) one of them was colored.
> *4º* The LED's wires are the same, and at the end, cooler master didn't changed the female connector.
> *5º* The button for ON/OFF the led's on the top pannel, now when pressed, doesn't make any sound.
> 
> This new version, works very nice with the most Fans with leds. Mine Yate Loon Blue Led 120mm fan's, now work well, the blink issue was stopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they correct all that issues.
> Sorry for some mistakes on my english.


That great!

Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Valgaur

no problem on the english man it was really good actually and, I have been wondering what setup i should do to just use the mobo and fan controller panel for my 10 noctua nf-f12's and propably a better 200mm in front (mobo connected) and the back blowout fan will be a higher level scythe or something different to help the static pressure inside for the rad fans

all in all 10 noctua fan are going to all be on the rads while the other three will be for intakes and outakes

200mm front
120mm lower front
120mm blowout

Ohh also wondering if i am able to use 10 noctua nf-f12's on the new fan controller and save money and not buy a fan controller and possible use a dual bay res instead....not sure though

(i want to cut costs where i can which would be the extra fan controller)

sorry for repeats kinda tired


----------



## Anth0789

I requested the new fan controller but got Closed.

I contacted Coolermaster and got it approved, this is because I did request a fan controller back a few months ago since my reset button didn't work and now they are offering something for free.









Honestly I've never been served with such great service +1 for Coolermaster.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no problem on the english man it was really good actually and, I have been wondering what setup i should do to just use the mobo and fan controller panel for my 10 noctua nf-f12's and propably a better 200mm in front (mobo connected) and the back blowout fan will be a higher level scythe or something different to help the static pressure inside for the rad fans
> all in all 10 noctua fan are going to all be on the rads while the other three will be for intakes and outakes
> 200mm front
> 120mm lower front
> 120mm blowout
> Ohh also wondering if i am able to use 10 noctua nf-f12's on the new fan controller and save money and not buy a fan controller and possible use a dual bay res instead....not sure though
> (i want to cut costs where i can which would be the extra fan controller)
> sorry for repeats kinda tired


I don't think you should put too many fans on your motherboard's 3-pin headers; mine only has the sensor from the H80 connected, to be honest.

With all those Noctua fans, I reckon noise is a big deal for you. Lol. Scythe fans are usually noiser; for the back, you could use a 140mm fan which is more quiet and has comparable CFM to the potentially noisy 120mm you're planning to install.

Most 200mm fans only have a molex connector to power it up, so you can't directly connect it to the motherboard. unless you want to make custom molex-to-3-pin adapters like I did for the Gentle Typhoon AP-31s (for use with the NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller). Also, I doubt it would reach that area unless you use 3-pin extensions. Surprisingly, the stock 200mm fan uses a 3-pin adapter.

Anybody tried mounting a 140mm rad at the rear fan port for their case? Planning to mount one there in my LCS build. If so, does it fit sideways?


----------



## Roadking

My Cosmos II came with a 140mm rear fan. Also I have several CM Blue LED 200mm Mega flow fans in my old Half 922. They all had 3 pin connectors.


----------



## Hokies83

How is the CFM of the stock fans?

Trying to find there cfm via google no luck.

Also i want to know about replaceing the upper HDD tray and placeing a 180mm/200mm fan there i assume there is no screw points for a fan there after removeing the HDDs
So i will make a bracket for the fan.. Maybe out of the Rad bracket that comes with the case.


----------



## EagleTwo

Its been a while since I last posted. Glad to see the new PCB is out. A while ago I put in a request for a replacement fan controller and I got one but it was the original. Just now did i receive an email from them apologizing for the problem and offering something for free as well. Going to go ahead and reply, as soon as I figure out what I want for free...


----------



## EagleTwo

[DELETED]


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Just want to let everyone know that the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200 will fit in the front. You need use the metal brackets that are currently attached to the fan that came with it.


I have been using a Spectre Pro 200mm in the front as well. Thought At first I had the problem that the fan blades were actually hitting the screws that attach the bracket to the case. I loosen it up and added some washer to space out the fan from the bracket worked. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> Its been a while since I last posted. Glad to see the new PCB is out. A while ago I put in a request for a replacement fan controller and I got one but it was the original. Just now did i receive an email from them apologizing for the problem and offering something for free as well. Going to go ahead and reply, as soon as I figure out what I want for free...


That's crazy I got an email about 4 hours ago with the same offer. Not even sure why they sent me this. All I did was inquire about my fan controller request. I asked for a pair of 120mm Excalibur's. If this turns out to be legit they have just turned a true fan into a lifelong fan.
Don't recall getting this kind of support from any other company I have dealt with.

Here is a copy of the email they sent me

Dear customer,

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience in regards to the Cosmos II. We wish to check up on your current situation regarding the case's fan control panel. We would also like to make it up to you by offering a free gift and wish to know what you would like to have to make up for this. We once again apologize for any trouble.

Respectfully,


----------



## zk1mpls

^ That's awesome. Still haven't heard from them yet, though.


----------



## Hokies83

Does anyone know the Cfm on the stock 200mm and the 140mm?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> That's crazy I got an email about 4 hours ago with the same offer. Not even sure why they sent me this. All I did was inquire about my fan controller request. I asked for a pair of 120mm Excalibur's. If this turns out to be legit they have just turned a true fan into a lifelong fan.
> Don't recall getting this kind of support from any other company I have dealt with.
> Here is a copy of the email they sent me
> Dear customer,
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience in regards to the Cosmos II. We wish to check up on your current situation regarding the case's fan control panel. We would also like to make it up to you by offering a free gift and wish to know what you would like to have to make up for this. We once again apologize for any trouble.
> 
> Respectfully,


I got the exact same email. Needless to say, this does not seem legit. I mean an open ended offer?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Does anyone know the Cfm on the stock 200mm and the 140mm?


I knew I've seen those specifications before... they're in the manual:


Oh, no CFM data. Bummer. Both fans don't push much air, though. Lol. But I hope this helps, anyway.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I don't think you should put too many fans on your motherboard's 3-pin headers; mine only has the sensor from the H80 connected, to be honest.
> With all those Noctua fans, I reckon noise is a big deal for you. Lol. Scythe fans are usually noiser; for the back, you could use a 140mm fan which is more quiet and has comparable CFM to the potentially noisy 120mm you're planning to install.
> Most 200mm fans only have a molex connector to power it up, so you can't directly connect it to the motherboard. unless you want to make custom molex-to-3-pin adapters like I did for the Gentle Typhoon AP-31s (for use with the NZXT Sentry Mix fan controller). Also, I doubt it would reach that area unless you use 3-pin extensions. Surprisingly, the stock 200mm fan uses a 3-pin adapter.
> Anybody tried mounting a 140mm rad at the rear fan port for their case? Planning to mount one there in my LCS build. If so, does it fit sideways?


With the noctua fans it's not the noise i care about but the fans are designed to push through rads specifically and highly dense areas like busy cases or rads like i mentioned. plus i like the look and all the work they really put into them and Noctua themselves even gave me a big kit of 2 badges and tons of stickers im a little bit of a fan haha









but for the 200mm i just want to help my fans get some more air to push around without making them force it into the system (im an aviation major aerodynamics are running through my head









anyways i might just get a good molex 200mm and then use all noctua fans heck i might even go crazy later on and add a 140mm rad to the back of this monster if i feel like it later i doubt it though...but would i be able to get 10 noctua fans (for the rads only) onto the new fan controller without any issues?

200mm = plugged in via molex (according to you







)
bottom layer 120mm for bottom rad setup (connected to mobo to help lower fans with air)
then 140mm exhaust fan for static pressure (connected via mobo again)


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I got the exact same email. Needless to say, this does not seem legit. I mean an open ended offer?


Well... i'm sure it's an understood "within reason" freebie. I mean, i'm sure if you ask for something TOO unexpected like a nice beefy PSU or another Cosmos 2, they'd say no... but i don't think fans or a peripheral would be out of the question.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Well... i'm sure it's an understood "within reason" freebie. I mean, i'm sure if you ask for something TOO unexpected like a nice beefy PSU or another Cosmos 2, they'd say no... but i don't think fans or a peripheral would be out of the question.


So....You think I should keep the PSU request to under 900w?







j/k. Well CM does have incredible customer service. Perhaps it is.


----------



## elementaldragon

Well... i guess what i'm trying to say is try to keep it to something REASONABLE. I mean... don't want to seem like one is trying to take advantage of the offer, especially considering everything they seem to be doing to help make Cosmos 2 owners happy. You figure since it's been released, they've offered 100% free cross-shipping of cases that were damaged in transit... some people i believe even having to do so more than once... which shipping the beast isn't cheap to begin with. Now they've completely redesigned the fan controller PCB because of complaints of poor fan compatibility and are shipping that out free of charge as well, without requiring us to send the old one back (i could imagine some possible mods using the two of them somehow...). I just think that "going to town", so to speak, on an offer of a free item would seem a little.... what's the word i'm looking for.... overzealous?

I'm still kinda wishing they had done something to ditch the attached wires for the hot swap bays and gone with the bare male connectors at the back so you could use your own cables for power and data. and i REALLY don't see why the decision was made to do so with a Molex power connection for SATA drives. I mean, what desktop power supply these days doesn't have AMPLE SATA power connections?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> With the noctua fans it's not the noise i care about but the fans are designed to push through rads specifically and highly dense areas like busy cases or rads like i mentioned. plus i like the look and all the work they really put into them and Noctua themselves even gave me a big kit of 2 badges and tons of stickers im a little bit of a fan haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the 200mm i just want to help my fans get some more air to push around without making them force it into the system (im an aviation major aerodynamics are running through my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i might just get a good molex 200mm and then use all noctua fans heck i might even go crazy later on and add a 140mm rad to the back of this monster if i feel like it later i doubt it though...but would i be able to get 10 noctua fans (for the rads only) onto the new fan controller without any issues?
> 200mm = plugged in via molex (according to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> bottom layer 120mm for bottom rad setup (connected to mobo to help lower fans with air)
> then 140mm exhaust fan for static pressure (connected via mobo again)


Depends on the power draw of those fans. According to the manual, each channel should be able to take on 1A (12W) of current.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I'm still kinda wishing they had done something to ditch the attached wires for the hot swap bays and gone with the bare male connectors at the back so you could use your own cables for power and data. and i REALLY don't see why the decision was made to do so with a Molex power connection for SATA drives. I mean, what desktop power supply these days doesn't have AMPLE SATA power connections?


THIS. Definitely one of the reasons I decided to remove the hot-swap bays. Those won't probably ever go back inside the case again. lol


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> I have been using a Spectre Pro 200mm in the front as well. Thought At first I had the problem that the fan blades were actually hitting the screws that attach the bracket to the case. I loosen it up and added some washer to space out the fan from the bracket worked. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem.


Actually I had no issues at all, not sure why you did? did you use the same screws that came with the bracket originally?


----------



## xoleras

Hello all,
*
Major query for help here fellas*

I am looking into buying this case but I cannot find this info anywhere!

What is the width of the handles from left to right? This is important because i'm putting this case on a swivel stand which is 15" in diameter (oval shaped). If anyone can measure the top handles from the left bar to right bar and find the greatest width on it, I would *VERY MUCH* appreciate it! (i'm assuming bottom and top handles are the same width)

Thanks.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Hello all,
> *
> Major query for help here fellas*
> I am looking into buying this case but I cannot find this info anywhere!
> What is the width of the handles from left to right? This is important because i'm putting this case on a swivel stand which is 15" in diameter (oval shaped). If anyone can measure the top handles from the left bar to right bar and find the greatest width on it, I would *VERY MUCH* appreciate it! (i'm assuming bottom and top handles are the same width)
> Thanks.


Hi Xo,
The bottom handles (legs) are 13.5" at the widest point. (that being closer to the front of the case) better make sure your swivel hardware can handle around 100 Lbs. My setup weighs 101 lbs,


----------



## xoleras

Thanks so much! +rep to you. That width is perfect for my swivel stand, 100lbs should be fine on it.


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Actually I had no issues at all, not sure why you did? did you use the same screws that came with the bracket originally?


Yes, used the original screws. maybe mine were just a bit longer than they are supposed to be. The original 200mm fan had no problems but it is a thicker fan with more space between the frame and the fan blades. I mean we are talking about less than a millimeter here. The Spectre Pro fan would cause just a little ticking noises hitting one of the screws, and at full RPM (12v) it would go away, my guess because the fan blades warp enough at that speed so it would not hit the bracket screw.


----------



## UltraVolta425

just wondering: if I remove the bottom HDD tray, would I have space enough for two 240mm Rads in push/pull config?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Depends on the power draw of those fans. According to the manual, each channel should be able to take on 1A (12W) of current.


Thats my issue haha I'm not very electrical smart abotut his like here are the fans that I want.....buuuuut I don't know how the electric system works or like the amount of juice they take

Noctua NF-F12's
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> just wondering: if I remove the bottom HDD tray, would I have space enough for two 240mm Rads in push/pull config?


Yup, you'll need to rig a 2nd mounting bracket but thats about it. Im thinking of having it go something like this

[Fan][Rad] <--Air Flow --> [Rad][Fan] and then providing the center "air column" w/ flow from at front 120mm/140mm under the 200mm.


----------



## realityx

Btw can i get added to the club



























Sorry for crap photo's, iPhone 3gs camera is not the best.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Installed a new fan in my case today, 150cfm silverstone 180mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly it's not that laud at max rpm


the fan a SilverStone (SST-FM181) ?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Installed a new fan in my case today, 150cfm silverstone 180mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisingly it's not that laud at max rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fan a SilverStone (SST-FM181) ?
Click to expand...

Yes it is, pretty badass fan

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Yes it is, pretty badass fan
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Think i go with this one.. 40 less cfm but quietttt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073

And on the back this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011

Ill use my San Ace as fillers till i figure everything out. Got these cause i did not have high air flow 200mm or 140mm laying around.


----------



## Hokies83

So im ready to buy the Cosmos II just waiting to hear back from CM MR HAF.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Yes it is, pretty badass fan
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Think i go with this one.. 40 less cfm but quietttt
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> 
> And on the back this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011
> 
> Ill use my San Ace as fillers till i figure everything out. Got these cause i did not have high air flow 200mm or 140mm laying around.
Click to expand...

The FM 181 has a fan controller that goes into one of the pci slots, this fan is very quiet at 1200rpms at max it's still quiet but you can hear the actual air movement produced by the fan.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Add me to the list!!

Order Total: $330.19

Delivery estimate: June 19, 2012 - June 23, 2012
1 "Cooler Master Cosmos II Full Tower Case - RC-1200-KKN1 - Black"
Personal Computers; $330.19
In Stock
Sold by: Amazon.com


----------



## Valgaur

Hmmm I'm really debating switching out my 250ml res to using a dual bay one so I can use the Cosmos 2's fan controller instead


----------



## zk1mpls

any tips on how to remove the front sliding door? thanks in advance.


----------



## UUTF

Koniu - appreciate the details on the door







It is definitely sounding more possible to do this myself. Will probably test this out sometime down the line once I have fully kitted out my Cosmos II. By any chance did you receive the new fan controller? Did the Silverstone fan tick at all? I have a fewSilverstone air penetrators kitted out in it atm and want to kit it out fully with Silverstones so this would be a big requirement if I was to go down that path.

MR CM HAF - would appreciate if you could chase up the relevant contacts for me in Australia to have this new fan controller delivered as have done some chasing and not had any further response from the CM China contact. If it is not too much hassle I would even pay to have it shipped to Australia (if it is not too much!) as I can see this dragging out for a considerable amount of time and I would really appreciate a silent computer room!







I have provided my postal and contact details in a previous PM.


----------



## Flygye

For taking off complety that door, you need to disassembling all the chassis from the case.
You can see all the steps on the bob808's worklog HERE


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Think i go with this one.. 40 less cfm but quietttt
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073
> And on the back this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011
> Ill use my San Ace as fillers till i figure everything out. Got these cause i did not have high air flow 200mm or 140mm laying around.


I picked up some new Corsair fans - already installed some in my Haf-932 rig, going to put a few into my Cosmos II rig soon as well


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> For taking off complety that door, you need to disassembling all the chassis from the case.
> You can see all the steps on the bob808's worklog HERE


Perfect! Thanks! Repped both you and bob808.


----------



## impac

Hey.. I have done that with my COSMOS 2. 2 Rads on the bottom in parallel configuration. It's a tight fit but can be done.

Outside air -> Fan (Push) -> Rad 1 -> SPACE -> Fan (Push) -> Rad 2 -> Fan (Pull)

* For the Space in the middle, I use another fan to draw Outside to blow down the middle of the rads (to cool the hot air from rad 1 a bit before going into Rad 2)

MY Overall setup is

Koolance Pump/Res -> Parallel 2x 240 Rad (Push+ Intake & Push pull) -> Pump MCP655 -> Parallel GPU -> 1 x 240 rad (Push Pull) -> 1 x 360 rad (Pull) -> MB chip -> CPU -> VRM -> PUMP/Res.

(Pumps are swiftech, Pump/res is Koolance RP-1200, Fittings are Koolance+ EK, GPU is EK + Bridge)

Current Flow is 4.3L/M

Ambient: 29C (Hot as well where I am now)

CPU Block temp: Idle 36C Loaded: 55C, (i7 3930K)
GPU Block Temp: idle: 33C Loaded: 46C (GTX 680 in SLI)

*Fans are at low/ medium speeds, and system is slightly over clocked.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Koniu - appreciate the details on the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely sounding more possible to do this myself. Will probably test this out sometime down the line once I have fully kitted out my Cosmos II. By any chance did you receive the new fan controller? Did the Silverstone fan tick at all? I have a fewSilverstone air penetrators kitted out in it atm and want to kit it out fully with Silverstones so this would be a big requirement if I was to go down that path.
> 
> MR CM HAF - would appreciate if you could chase up the relevant contacts for me in Australia to have this new fan controller delivered as have done some chasing and not had any further response from the CM China contact. If it is not too much hassle I would even pay to have it shipped to Australia (if it is not too much!) as I can see this dragging out for a considerable amount of time and I would really appreciate a silent computer room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided my postal and contact details in a previous PM.


I have received the new fan controller assembly today, but I didnt have time to install it yet, I probably do it tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## realityx

UPS says mine will new fan controller will be here on the 18th, yippie!


----------



## Roadking

Got notice today. Mine will be delivered Friday. Has anybody gotten any notice confirming free gift.


----------



## jazzmaster221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Got notice today. Mine will be delivered Friday. Has anybody gotten any notice confirming free gift.


I

IDID I ASKED FOR SOME GP[U FANS I just installed a 200 mmm megaflow 200 on top ..holes fit once i got it turned right ..this is a nice case i got room for 2 more harddrives ..I have 2 patas and 3 SATAS PLUS A SATA BLU RAY burner..fed should deliver my controller tomorrow..this case looks awesome sitting on my floor ..it,s the first time I,ve ever set my computer on trhe floor ...it,s to big to sit on the desk


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzmaster221*
> 
> I
> IDID I ASKED FOR SOME GP[U FANS I just installed a 200 mmm megaflow 200 on top ..holes fit once i got it turned right ..this is a nice case i got room for 2 more harddrives ..I have 2 patas and 3 SATAS PLUS A SATA BLU RAY burner..fed should deliver my controller tomorrow..this case looks awesome sitting on my floor ..it,s the first time I,ve ever set my computer on trhe floor ...it,s to big to sit on the desk


I'd be shocked to see a desk where the cosmos 2 DOESN'T look a little awkward sitting on it. Hell, the top rails are almost even with the main surface of my current desk.... only shy by a few inches. Putting it even on the lower side of my desk (Which i don't even think would stand a chance of holding it for very long until the screws and crap bust out) would make it significantly taller than anything else on the desk.


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys is the MCP655 pump able to be plugged in to the wall if not how can i turn the comp off and keep the pump goin so setiment doesn't get built up in places


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys is the MCP655 pump able to be plugged in to the wall if not how can i turn the comp off and keep the pump goin so setiment doesn't get built up in places


Im pretty sure you cant do that, as the pump is DC and your wall is AC. You'd need a converter or another PSU of some kind to make that work. Also Im sure you shouldn't have any sediment in your cooling lines. If you do, i would highly suggest you flush your system.


----------



## Roadking

I think you would be better off doing an annual or semi annual tear down and clean up.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I'd be shocked to see a desk where the cosmos 2 DOESN'T look a little awkward sitting on it. Hell, the top rails are almost even with the main surface of my current desk.... only shy by a few inches. Putting it even on the lower side of my desk (Which i don't even think would stand a chance of holding it for very long until the screws and crap bust out) would make it significantly taller than anything else on the desk.


I went to Wallmart got the black night stands for like 15$ each. I have all 3 of my cosmos 1000 cases on them.. beside there desks they look quite nice.

The Cosmos 2 Is going to house my main build which is in my Sig.

The Cosmos 1000 everything is coming out of.. Which is custom painted red fan cuts etc.. im going to re paint black and do some more cutting.. And put her up for sale 75$ + Shipping


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Im pretty sure you cant do that, as the pump is DC and your wall is AC. You'd need a converter or another PSU of some kind to make that work. Also Im sure you shouldn't have any sediment in your cooling lines. If you do, i would highly suggest you flush your system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I think you would be better off doing an annual or semi annual tear down and clean up.


Yeah I was just wondering as I'm going kinda anal over this haha I'm even making every block nickel plated since my 680 *smexy GPU* is nickle plated so everything else must be now as well......theres gonna be a lot of hose in this build...and man do i mean a lot in the end gonna WC the mosfet, chipset, 16 gb RAM another 16gb RAM, CPU, then finally GPU.

lots of hoses all over the place...might try to use the extenders instead and find some silver ones to match the nickle plated stuff...but don't know yet that would be a lot of glowing matte green tubing.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys is the MCP655 pump able to be plugged in to the wall if not how can i turn the comp off and keep the pump goin so setiment doesn't get built up in places


To add to what the guys said. You should be doing a full flush of the system every 6 mo's anyway. You can access the impeller of that pump to clean it out as well. Also, speaking of sediment, make sure you flush/backflush the rads prior to install or you will most likely end up with a line of solder/flux slag the shape of the jet plate opening sitting atop the dispersal channels...sorry...I was bored


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> To add to what the guys said. You should be doing a full flush of the system every 6 mo's anyway. You can access the impeller of that pump to clean it out as well. Also, speaking of sediment, make sure you flush/backflush the rads prior to install or you will most likely end up with a line of solder/flux slag the shape of the jet plate opening sitting atop the dispersal channels...sorry...I was bored


No thats good I have been thinking and I think I'm going to make it a dual loop comp....i will be forced to use the given fan controller for 10 noctua fans tho 6 blocks for 1 poor pump is to much of a task for that guy haha ohh meens i need 2 more rads......ugh ohh i got it lol a 140 in the front area where the hdd area is and then another 140mm on the back outside of the case..........oh my god....gonna be soooo many tubes in this thing lol will nee a lot of cold cathodes hahaha.


----------



## Tasan

Add me as an owner please







That silver case in the pic was 10 years old I think!




Already built it up with some new hardware (3930k/16gb/ssd) will update my profile tonight. I'll probably stick with air cooling but intend to flesh it out with SLI and would like to improve the airflow if anyone has tips.

I've tried to contact UK/European CM support to request the new fan controller but not had any response. It's been a few days so figure I will PM some of the guys here that seem to have gotten a response to find out how they did it.

Also, has anyone managed to change their front intake with a red 200mm LED fan? Would a red megaflow do the job for this? Thanks!


----------



## mtrx

Just received the new revised black pcb fan controller.. and sadly there's still a problem with third party fans making noise. Now the AF140 Corsairs just make a different tone of buzzing when they're at low/medium setting on the Cosmos fan controller. Oh well, I'll just put them back through resistors at a constant voltage. Another change I noticed is that now the fan speed indicator LEDs don't light up unless you actually have fans connected on them. Took some pics so you guys know what to expect:





I also ghetto modified the buzzer, because it's still making a horrible loud noise when changing fan speeds. Taping it all up helps a bit. Also removed the springs from the top cover, because I think it's a bit too stiff and too loud when it moves from one end to another.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> This whole process has been beyond frustrating for me.
> 1) Newegg phone CSR says i need to file a 'claim'
> 2) I file the claim
> 3) Wait 4 days - no response
> 4) Response on web chat 'For cases you need to do RMA not claim'
> 5) CSR Cancels claim and has a rep call me to get my credit card for advanced RMA
> 6) Receive email from SAME web CSR (sorry i was wrong this should be a claim not an RMA)
> 7) Called Newegg and CSR on phone says "This should be an advanced RMA not a claim)
> 8) Gave CSR credit card on phone for Advanced RMA
> 9) Received Claim approved message
> I have no freakin clue whats up at this point... I'm pretty sure I'm done with Newegg, i'd rather pay a few dollars more then deal with them again.


\\

There are certain things I buy from newegg, but I *never* buy cases or monitors from them. I bought my cosmos II from amazon, because I know they won't hassle me over a return. The last I had to return a bad item to amazon, they PAID for shipping and had UPS pick it up the next day. Furthermore, I had a replacement next day aired to me.

In terms of customer service, amazon.com is MILES ahead of newegg. The only items I would buy from newegg are those that are somewhat certain to not be damaged on arrival, but hard drives, monitors and cases -- all fragile items -- I will not buy from newegg, no matter what. Their CS is awful compared to amazon.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasan*
> 
> Add me as an owner please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That silver case in the pic was 10 years old I think!
> 
> 
> Already built it up with some new hardware (3930k/16gb/ssd) will update my profile tonight. I'll probably stick with air cooling but intend to flesh it out with SLI and would like to improve the airflow if anyone has tips.
> I've tried to contact UK/European CM support to request the new fan controller but not had any response. It's been a few days so figure I will PM some of the guys here that seem to have gotten a response to find out how they did it.
> Also, has anyone managed to change their front intake with a red 200mm LED fan? Would a red megaflow do the job for this? Thanks!


Yes, a red Megaflow should fit. A CM Storm Force 200 fits as well.









Congratulations on the new case, btw.


----------



## xoleras

Hooray for amazon prime.


----------



## Valgaur

what pump uses 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD fittings....i don't want barb fittings all compression with quick disconnects.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Just received the new revised black pcb fan controller.. and sadly there's still a problem with third party fans making noise. Now the AF140 Corsairs just make a different tone of buzzing when they're at low/medium setting on the Cosmos fan controller. Oh well, I'll just put them back through resistors at a constant voltage.


*Can you provide me with the full model number of the fan in question? We can definitely look into this*


----------



## elementaldragon

mtrx: I would have tried putting some kind of sticky-backed foam or something at the front and back end of the track where it slides to cushion it when it goes from one side to the other. That's what i might do when i get my revised panel.

CoolerMasterUSA: Any chance of having some sort of revised connections for the hot swap bays? That was one of my main things with the case that just made me kinda think "why?". I didn't really see the point to using molex connectors for the power to the hot swap bays, but i really think it would be a better option to have just bare SATA and SATA power connections at the back of the bays. That way we could connect our own cables to it as if it were just another drive there. The current cables are just incredibly long, as well. It's my understanding that the connections currently in the back of the bays are simply screwed onto the back of the bay.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *Can you provide me with the full model number of the fan in question? We can definitely look into this*


Sure, this is the fan: http://www.corsair.com/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans/air-series-af140-quiet-edition-high-airflow-140mm-fan.html
Model number CO-9050009-WW

It's not a big deal really, I very rarely change my fan RPM anyway, so running them at a constant voltage through a resistor works fine. It's just something you might want to look in to if you happen to make a "v3" of the fan controller.









I find the loud buzzer and heavy/noisy top lid to be a bigger annoyance. I'll propably try to fit some lighter springs to the lid mechanism so it doesn't crash open with so much force. De-soldering the buzzer is also a tempting thought, but I'd rather keep the warranty.


----------



## koniu777

Bad news







CM has sent me the wrong fan controller, it's exactly the same as the old one.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what pump uses 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD fittings....i don't want barb fittings all compression with quick disconnects.


Not sure if you can get a pump by it self to not have barbs, but the good news is you can get pump tops that have the G1/4 threads so you can just screw in your compression fittings.

Here is an example of one for the 655 pump

You can also get a res attached directly to the pump as well

like this one for the 655 pump


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM has sent me the wrong fan controller, it's exactly the same as the old one.


Dam time for them to send you a Free Haf 912.


----------



## Valgaur

ugh those are spendy lol i'd need two of those since im dual looping now ^.^


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Not sure if you can get a pump by it self to not have barbs, but the good news is you can get pump tops that have the G1/4 threads so you can just screw in your compression fittings.
> Here is an example of one for the 655 pump
> You can also get a res attached directly to the pump as well
> like this one for the 655 pump


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ugh those are spendy lol i'd need two of those since im dual looping now ^.^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ugh those are spendy lol i'd need two of those since im dual looping now ^.^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Not sure if you can get a pump by it self to not have barbs, but the good news is you can get pump tops that have the G1/4 threads so you can just screw in your compression fittings.
> Here is an example of one for the 655 pump
> You can also get a res attached directly to the pump as well
> like this one for the 655 pump


----------



## Valgaur

woops lol


----------



## xoleras

So has anyone modded a Cosmos II with wheels yet? lol.

I remember my old HAF X had wheels which came in handy for moving it around, wish this one had it.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So has anyone modded a Cosmos II with wheels yet? lol.
> I remember my old HAF X had wheels which came in handy for moving it around, wish this one had it.


Mod completed









http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/TD-Industrial-2-piece-Furniture-Dolly/3473317/product.html


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Mod completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/TD-Industrial-2-piece-Furniture-Dolly/3473317/product.html


Good god X! the craftsmanship is tremendous LOL.
at 101lbs ( now probably closer to 105lbs) that is exactly what I use to get mine to and from the shop.


----------



## elementaldragon

well... my case is on hardwood... so i just got some of those furniture mover pads, and they work just fine.


----------



## koniu777

Did a little update to my rig







sold my RIVE/3930k and one of my gtx 680s, got a sabertooth z77 with 2700k. I know its a downgrade but for my gaming needs the 2011 platform was little excessive, plus the mmo's I play don't like sli setups, I get better performance out of one card lol. Ohh and I got the cpu block upside down







will have to flip it next time i take the rig apart.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Did a little update to my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold my RIVE/3930k and one of my gtx 680s, got a sabertooth z77 with 2700k. I know its a downgrade but for my gaming needs the 2011 platform was little excessive, plus the mmo's I play don't like sli setups, I get better performance out of one card lol.


I like the side panel, how difficult was that? Is there a mod shop that sells a pre-made side panel such as that?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I like the side panel, how difficult was that? Is there a mod shop that sells a pre-made side panel such as that?


On a 1-10 difficulty scale the panel was about a 5, took little over 2 hours to make and couple more hours of planning


----------



## jazzmaster221

just received my upgraded controller.. 2 days shipped fed x took about 2 hours to swap it out ...


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So has anyone modded a Cosmos II with wheels yet? lol.
> I remember my old HAF X had wheels which came in handy for moving it around, wish this one had it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Good god X! the craftsmanship is tremendous LOL.
> at 101lbs ( now probably closer to 105lbs) that is exactly what I use to get mine to and from the shop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Mod completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/TD-Industrial-2-piece-Furniture-Dolly/3473317/product.html


I didn't make wheels for the case itself, but I did make a custom dolly using a thick piece of hardwood and some caster wheels. Does its job well.











Although I don't use it much now (just LAN parties), since I have my Cosmos II on a table.









I removed that A40 headset hanger that I made using scrap aluminum by the way. Going to make a headset hanger that I can mount on my desk, I suppose.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

does anybody know if there are any Power supply covers for this in Australia?

If i buy this case I want to hide the bottom part...


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So has anyone modded a Cosmos II with wheels yet? lol.
> I remember my old HAF X had wheels which came in handy for moving it around, wish this one had it.


I talked with bill O over at MNpcTech. He makes a few that will work with the Cos 2.


----------



## EagleTwo

I just hurt my back moving my computer. I am sorry guys I might have to ditch the Cosmos II, for the sake of my health.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> I just hurt my back moving my computer. I am sorry guys I might have to ditch the Cosmos II, for the sake of my health.


.....remember Eagle....lift with your legs.


----------



## Hokies83

Not only is your Cosmos 2 your computer case But it is also your person fitness body building machine to.


----------



## Dragonhart

Guys
You can be happy. Got today Information from coolermaster that in Europe the Users dont get a New fancontroller and wie have to live with this ........Controller


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> Guys
> You can be happy. Got today Information from coolermaster that in Europe the Users dont get a New fancontroller and wie have to live with this ........Controller


Well that sucks. I wonder if you could buy a new case and swap out the fan controller and then return the case


----------



## Dragonhart

Juicy ninja

Try it by coldzero.eu he can Build up such Part for cheap Money, and i know Parts for cosmos 2 are in Planning.
Write him Mail.
Mr. Ricardo Gomez is a nice friendly Guy


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:


> Quote:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Well that sucks. I wonder if you could buy a new case and swap out the fan controller and then return the case


Good Ideal








But anyway. I use an aquaero from www.aquacomputer.de and this Controller is 100 Times better then original coolermastercontroller.
Anyone who know aquaero know what i mean.
I only use cm Controller for Switch on/Off


----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> Guys You can be happy. Got today Information from coolermaster that in Europe the Users dont get a New fancontroller and wie have to live with this ........Controller


Who did you hear that from? I'm in europe, and just by contacting the european warranty team they shipped me a revised fan controller with no questions asked.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*


Nice what lights are those your are using to highlight your case?


----------



## xoleras

How difficult is it to remove the upper HD bay steel bracket?? Not the one on bottom that has 2 120mm fans.


----------



## Hokies83

Watching videos looks pretty easy.

I watched every video review of this case before i got it..
I need it to have enough Air flow to hit 5ghz on my 3770k... on Air before i bought it.


----------



## SchedaVideo

Hello guys I'm writing from Italy for using google translator, I do not know if I can make myself understood.
has for several days that follow you I have seen amazing photos of the cosmos II compliments to all.
Even I bought this cabinet I had great problems for the fan controller
I did change from Coolermaster, the new controller to be still some problems, much less but you still hear the noise.
I bought a new controller, what do you think?
I thank you for your attention to greet you next, you are fantastic ....
forgive me for the translation of google.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*


Is that 3/8 ID tubing?


----------



## jazzmaster221

Ths Command Center...[ATTACHMENT=5347

[ATTACH=5347][/ATTACH]goliath.jpg 301k .jpg file


----------



## jazzmaster221

command center

{


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Nice what lights are those your are using to highlight your case?


I am unsinnig lights from bitfenix alchemy lights in red,( Upper area) Blue for water Reservoir and white on midplate


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Who did you hear that from? I'm in europe, and just by contacting the european warranty team they shipped me a revised fan controller with no questions asked.


I heard that in German Forum hardwareluxx.de from a Wörter from coolermaster


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Is that 3/8 ID tubing?


This is 13/10 tubing


----------



## barkinos98

is it possible to do push/pull with a RX240 at the low HDD bay? but using the fan bays(will change the fans to AP-15) and mounting the other 2 on the rad. will it fit or should i go with a EX240 to play it safe? also both the rads come with the required screws to mount fans on only one side?

oh and also after removing the hot swap bays, i can still use those bays right? i need space as im using a dual bay res, fan control and a bluray drive.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is it possible to do push/pull with a RX240 at the low HDD bay? but using the fan bays(will change the fans to AP-15) and mounting the other 2 on the rad. will it fit or should i go with a EX240 to play it safe? also both the rads come with the required screws to mount fans on only one side?
> oh and also after removing the hot swap bays, i can still use those bays right? i need space as im using a dual bay res, fan control and a bluray drive.


You should have no issue w/ a single RX240 as you have a bit over 200mm of space to work with. Some ppl have been able to get 2 240 rads w/ fans pretty easy.

Yes you can use those 2 bays if you remove the hot swap bay, you just wont have the tool-less clips like on the top 3.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> You should have no issue w/ a single RX240 as you have a bit over 200mm of space to work with. Some ppl have been able to get 2 240 rads w/ fans pretty easy.
> Yes you can use those 2 bays if you remove the hot swap bay, you just wont have the tool-less clips like on the top 3.


oh. thanks. i still would be able to secure them but using screws right? i dont want something with water hanging unsecured on my rig


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh. thanks. i still would be able to secure them but using screws right? i dont want something with water hanging unsecured on my rig


Yup no problem, thats how the hot swap bays are held in currently


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh. thanks. i still would be able to secure them but using screws right? i dont want something with water hanging unsecured on my rig


The hot swap bay is not quite the height of the dual bay reservoir. You will lose the bay directly above it and there will be a space left to fill in.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> The hot swap bay is not quite the height of the dual bay reservoir. You will lose the bay directly above it and there will be a space left to fill in.


so you mean i will only gain one bay instead of 2? if so thats enough also


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so you mean i will only gain one bay instead of 2? if so thats enough also


If you use the swap bays for the dual bay reservoir you will have 2 1/2 bays left


----------



## vonalka

Any tips on how to add fans to the side door?

I added these two Corsair 120mm fans - it is okay but would be better if the wires were concealed a bit better:


----------



## elementaldragon

I'd thought about trying to do something like what was done on the Thermaltake Level 10 GT for it's side panel fan. Has a 3-lead contact plate and retractable pin contacts, so when you close the door, the pins make contact with the pads, and makes a connection to power the fan. No idea where one would acquire similar parts, though....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> This is 13/10 tubing


wait... that doesn't make any sense. 10/13? Because 13/10 would be 1.3" ID....


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I'd thought about trying to do something like what was done on the Thermaltake Level 10 GT for it's side panel fan. Has a 3-lead contact plate and retractable pin contacts, so when you close the door, the pins make contact with the pads, and makes a connection to power the fan. No idea where one would acquire similar parts, though....
> wait... that doesn't make any sense. 10/13? Because 13/10 would be 1.3" ID....


Here in Germany its usual to give First outer Diameter in mm and then inner diameter.
So 13/10 mm


----------



## elementaldragon

aah. ok. just used to seeing 1/2" interior diameter and the like. actually the first time i've ever seen someone mention both outer and inner diameter, be it in inches or millimeters.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Any tips on how to add fans to the side door?
> I added these two Corsair 120mm fans - it is okay but would be better if the wires were concealed a bit better:


Creative way of concealing the wires, but I don't think you can unhook the door as easily though.









By the way, the Hot swap bays, even if you can fit a 5.25 bay device in there... the screw holes don't seem to line up with the device.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> Quote:
> Here in Germany its usual to give First outer Diameter in mm and then inner diameter.
> So 13/10 mm


So I reckon that converts to 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing. looks unusally thin inside the case. Lol. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchedaVideo*
> 
> Hello guys I'm writing from Italy for using google translator, I do not know if I can make myself understood.
> has for several days that follow you I have seen amazing photos of the cosmos II compliments to all.
> Even I bought this cabinet I had great problems for the fan controller
> I did change from Coolermaster, the new controller to be still some problems, much less but you still hear the noise.
> I bought a new controller, what do you think?
> I thank you for your attention to greet you next, you are fantastic ....
> forgive me for the translation of google.


Very nice!

Then english translation has worked very well









Look forward to seeing more pictures of your Cosmos II!


----------



## Anth0789

Getting new fan controller Wednesday.









Updated list by the way.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Getting new fan controller Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated list by the way.


Mine should be here tomorrow. Has any one gotten the gift from them yet?


----------



## Valgaur

gift?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> gift?


Some people got an email saying for example:
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience in regards to the Cosmos II. We wish to check up on your current situation regarding the case's fan control panel. We would also like to make it up to you by offering a free gift and wish to know what you would like to have to make up for this. We once again apologize for any trouble.
> 
> Respectfully,


----------



## Valgaur

ello then!


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> gift?


Yup, I got that email, so i asked for a few fans. Maybe they will just show up in the box w/ the fan controller tomorrow


----------



## zk1mpls

to be honest, i don't really need the gifts. I just need the fan controller.







Still haven't gotten back to me, though.


----------



## abysal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Just received the new revised black pcb fan controller.. and sadly there's still a problem with third party fans making noise. Now the AF140 Corsairs just make a different tone of buzzing when they're at low/medium setting on the Cosmos fan controller. Oh well, I'll just put them back through resistors at a constant voltage. Another change I noticed is that now the fan speed indicator LEDs don't light up unless you actually have fans connected on them. Took some pics so you guys know what to expect:
> 
> I also ghetto modified the buzzer, because it's still making a horrible loud noise when changing fan speeds. Taping it all up helps a bit. Also removed the springs from the top cover, because I think it's a bit too stiff and too loud when it moves from one end to another.


Does the new controller also come with new cables, or just the PCB so that the existing fan controller wires can be used? Trying to figure out if I have to re-do how the wires are routed.


----------



## mtrx

Comes with everything you see in the first picture, that is the whole top sliding lid/fan controller assembly. So you'll have to re-do the wiring, but atleast all of them will be black now.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Yup, I got that email, so i asked for a few fans. Maybe they will just show up in the box w/ the fan controller tomorrow


Got mine on Friday, installed Saturday. I asked for a pair of 120mm Excalibur fams. No fans in the box and no reply either


----------



## abysal

Gotcha, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Got mine on Friday, installed Saturday. I asked for a pair of 120mm Excalibur fams. No fans in the box and no reply either


I have sent them an Email on thursday about my fan controller, but I still have not gotten any response yet. I think I'm gonna be done with CM if they don't contact me today, very poor customer support. If I was this bad doing my job I would probably be homeless now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I have sent them an Email on thursday about my fan controller, but I still have not gotten any response yet. I think I'm gonna be done with CM if they don't contact me today, very poor customer support. If I was this bad doing my job I would probably be homeless now.


They do have great support actually.

http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php

I've asked questions on the live chat and they answer right away.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I have sent them an Email on thursday about my fan controller, but I still have not gotten any response yet. I think I'm gonna be done with CM if they don't contact me today, very poor customer support. If I was this bad doing my job I would probably be homeless now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do have great support actually.
> 
> http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php
> 
> I've asked questions on the live chat and they answer right away.
Click to expand...

Whenever I get back home from work their live help is offline. Some people work more then 40hours a week.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hokies83

Tome to give CM MR Haf a poke.


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys Vertex 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706

or vertex 4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227791


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys Vertex 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706
> or vertex 4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227791


Even better..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271435/newegg-sandisk-extreme-240gb-ssd-179-free-shipping


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys Vertex 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706
> or vertex 4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227791


Vertex 4 hands down it is the best ssd out there. i have one and i love it!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Vertex 4 hands down it is the best ssd out there. i have one and i love it!


It maybe back and forth for the fastest with the Sandisk extreme.. But

How well it is built is still questionable as there alot of people having issues with them ..

When you call something the best.. Factor some other things in.. Speed Warranty eaze of use your lengh of warranty company's rma service..

Customer service etc..

Feed back on both companys Rma service.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ocz+rma&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

https://www.google.com/search?q=sandisk+rma&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

Nuff said heh


----------



## Valgaur

I like the vertex 4 and the sandisk but the ocz has a better price







thanks tho guys lol no blood shed now


----------



## Hokies83

The sandisk is 240gb those OCZ are 128 gb =p so 50$ more nets you 112gb more space.


----------



## Valgaur

i need it just for the OS and office lol nothing more so I might even get more later on but for now i just need this and a 1TB HDD


----------



## Valgaur

Build is starting soon just buying the stuff for now.....FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Welp my Case is going to be here Wednesday.

Then comes the joy of stripping everything out of my Cosmos 1000 and putting it in the Cosmos 2... I ordered 7 new high cfm low dba fans for it. lol tired of the jet engine my cosmos 1000 sounds like..


----------



## Valgaur

that a way i thought of that to for my way earlier build idea last august.....865 cfm........i woulda been deaf


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> that a way i thought of that to for my way earlier build idea last august.....865 cfm........i woulda been deaf


My cosmos 1000 is full 12.. Kaze 3000s 140cfm 60dba Kaze 2000s 120cfm and San Ace 110cfms lol it IS VERY NOISY.

Now im passing this case onto my brother.. He is getting all the Kaze fans.. im keeping San ace.. As i may use them on my NH-D14..
Im doing a i5 750 with an Asus maximus formula build in it for him.. He is comeing from an Athlon 6000 x2 lol.

I have bought 110cfm 19dba 200 mm fans a 80cfm 17dba 140mm fan and a bunch of silent x 120mm 74cfm 15 dba fans..


----------



## Valgaur

nf-f12's all i can say lol


----------



## Hokies83

lol Well i read fan reviews off and on for a week before choosing the fans i got... the 20% off at newegg was when i hit the payment key.


----------



## Valgaur

gotcha


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I have sent them an Email on thursday about my fan controller, but I still have not gotten any response yet. I think I'm gonna be done with CM if they don't contact me today, very poor customer support. If I was this bad doing my job I would probably be homeless now.


*I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. Unfortunately we don't work on the weekends. Can you PM me your part request number so I can see where the request is at?*


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Got mine on Friday, installed Saturday. I asked for a pair of 120mm Excalibur fams. No fans in the box and no reply either


Yea I just got mine as well (literaly). No extra gift in the box, but the smell of new electronics is always nice









I'll get it installed some time this week, as its going to take a bit of work to re-route all those wires. I think im going to mail CM again to check on the free gift stuff.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys Vertex 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706
> or vertex 4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227791


While i've not see any info on the vertex 4 (wasnt out when I bought my stuff), I can tell you that the vertex 3 is an awesome drive. I have both the 60gb and the 120gb version and they are crazy fast. 120 is my system drive and the machine boots very quickly.


----------



## realityx

Well i just got off with the online customer service, if you got the email about the free gift, it is legit. They are currently working on responses to all of the requests atm. Dont know when we'll see them, but they are in the works. CM is by far one of the coolest companies I've seen in regard to the way they treat their customers.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ That is cool. Still waiting for response from my country's local distributor. It's been a while...

I hope Newegg drops prices on motherboards soon. Looking to get a MIVE or a MIVE-Z. Anybody have experience with their Open Box motherboards? They look like a sweet deal; albeit a little risky in having it shipped halfway around the world before I can test it.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ That is cool. Still waiting for response from my country's local distributor. It's been a while...
> I hope Newegg drops prices on motherboards soon. Looking to get a MIVE or a MIVE-Z. Anybody have experience with their Open Box motherboards? They look like a sweet deal; albeit a little risky in having it shipped halfway around the world before I can test it.


Duno about there open box stuff, but i have the MIVE-Z and its a fantastic board. The only bit i might be worried about w/ the open box stuff is you are not guaranteed all of the extra's that come in the box, and the ROG boards come with a lot of extra goodies.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Duno about there open box stuff, but i have the MIVE-Z and its a fantastic board. The only bit i might be worried about w/ the open box stuff is you are not guaranteed all of the extra's that come in the box, and the ROG boards come with a lot of extra goodies.


Yeah i miss my ReIII sometimes that board was pure sexy... The ud5h z77 not so sexy.. but meh cant see inside my cosmos 2 anywho.


----------



## UUTF

Still no further contact from a local contact regarding this and has now been 2 weeks since initially requesting this. Do not want any gifts either, just the new fan controller for some peace.

MR CM HAF or Cooler Master please chase this up or provide the relevant local contact for me to chase up with myself.


----------



## Roadking

All in all I thinks CM support is one of the best I have dealt with. They have made a great effort to fix an existing problem and have even offered a free gift to make up for any inconveniences. Recently I have had issues with hardware and software vendors that wouldn't even acknowledge a problem existed let alone do something about it. The case has some minor flaws considering the price however It is still the very best case on the market for my needs. just the options available to customize and personalize this case without damaging it make it worth the price. I don't believe I have ever owned a case that I was truly happy with and did not intend to trade up at some point. I can see this case lasting for quite a long time and right now I don't see any case in my price range that would be an upward move. Never thought I would say this, but If I sound like a CM fan boy, it's because I am.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> All in all I thinks CM support is one of the best I have dealt with. They have made a great effort to fix an existing problem and have even offered a free gift to make up for any inconveniences. Recently I have had issues with hardware and software vendors that wouldn't even acknowledge a problem existed let alone do something about it. The case has some minor flaws considering the price however It is still the very best case on the market for my needs. just the options available to customize and personalize this case without damaging it make it worth the price. I don't believe I have ever owned a case that I was truly happy with and did not intend to trade up at some point. I can see this case lasting for quite a long time and right now I don't see any case in my price range that would be an upward move. Never thought I would say this, but If I sound like a CM fan boy, it's because I am.


Not since the Cosmos 1000 man







it was king of it's time.. Now it's little brother has taken the Crown.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not since the Cosmos 1000 man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was king of it's time.. Now it's little brother has taken the Crown.


Little Brother? is the C1000 bigger than the CII?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Little Brother? is the C1000 bigger than the CII?


you know that's a good question honestly


----------



## Roadking




----------



## elementaldragon

hahaha, HELL no.










And i don't even remember if i had the Cosmos 1000 in line with the back of the Cosmos 2 when i snagged that pic. Don't think it was, but can't really say for sure. Probably wasn't, seeing as i believe there's far more room inside the C2 than the C1000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> Then comes the joy of stripping everything out of my Cosmos 1000 and putting it in the Cosmos 2... I ordered 7 new high cfm low dba fans for it. lol tired of the jet engine my cosmos 1000 sounds like..


Don't worry, dude.... no matter what i'm sure it'll be quieter. Moved all the fans that i was using in my Cosmos 1000 into the Cosmos 2... same CPU heatsink fans, too.... PLUS the three stock CM fans that come with the case... and it's STILL quieter than my Cosmos 1000 was.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> hahaha, HELL no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i don't even remember if i had the Cosmos 1000 in line with the back of the Cosmos 2 when i snagged that pic. Don't think it was, but can't really say for sure. Probably wasn't, seeing as i believe there's far more room inside the C2 than the C1000.
> Don't worry, dude.... no matter what i'm sure it'll be quieter. Moved all the fans that i was using in my Cosmos 1000 into the Cosmos 2... same CPU heatsink fans, too.... PLUS the three stock CM fans that come with the case... and it's STILL quieter than my Cosmos 1000 was.


I actually know why it's quieter too haha. It's because of the thickness of those side panels they were made that thick for strength and for noise reduction. like for my build I'm getting all NF-F12's (like 14 of them) and I wont hear a thing most likely thanks to this case's thickness.


----------



## Valgaur

btw guys I posted my build on the build logs here's the link if you guys want to follow it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271773/new-builder-with-a-first-build-plan-with-high-hopes


----------



## Hokies83

Little Brother as in Age not size...


----------



## elementaldragon

... wouldn't that technically make the Cosmos 1000 the BIG brother then?

And yea.. the side panels do help with noise reduction, but the top panel is seriously different from the Cosmos 1000. Not only three fans, but nothing but mesh.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> ... wouldn't that technically make the Cosmos 1000 the BIG brother then?
> And yea.. the side panels do help with noise reduction, but the top panel is seriously different from the Cosmos 1000. Not only three fans, but nothing but mesh.


LoL cosmos2 = little brother Cosmos 1000 = big brother was in my first post.

Hard to think that it is that much bigger then the Cosmos 1000 As it is one of the Larger full towers it's self.


----------



## elementaldragon

Yea... but it is quite the thing of beauty, just like it's predecessor. Kinda wish the front panel was done a little differently... with the door mechanism... but oh well. Still magnificent.


----------



## Hokies83

oooh cosmos 1000 remembrance picture time..







And to think im selling this case to my Brother with the cpu cooler and 7 Kaze 3000 fans for 75$ and he dont think it is a good deal... I did alot of custom work to this case.. Ive had it for years..


----------



## elementaldragon

wow. I actually sold mine to someone on the Guru3D forums for $150 shipped, along with two 140mm Aerocool Streamliner fans up top, and one or two Aerocool Xtreme Turbines for the other spots. Other than that, nothing else had been done to the case. bone stock.


----------



## drkimlee

Just finished my cosmos build. Hey add me to the club?


----------



## allspark

can anybody give info on this case . apparently some guys have problems with the build of this case, concerning the fans/fan controler and hdd space . i figured i probly goes around the preferance of the type of build. i realy love this case and it would be my first build lol yes im a virgin. i dont have much and cant buy the complete set up like cpu , gpu , mobo or psu at once like the other guys do and proudly post their builds online but i figure its worth the buy, do research and add hardware/extras on a monthly bassis. Ps. a few suggestions would help


----------



## allspark

thats the cocmos2


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys Vertex 3: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227706
> or vertex 4: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227791


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227740


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allspark*
> 
> can anybody give info on this case . apparently some guys have problems with the build of this case, concerning the fans/fan controler and hdd space . i figured i probly goes around the preferance of the type of build. i realy love this case and it would be my first build lol yes im a virgin. i dont have much and cant buy the complete set up like cpu , gpu , mobo or psu at once like the other guys do and proudly post their builds online but i figure its worth the buy, do research and add hardware/extras on a monthly bassis. Ps. a few suggestions would help


your not alone my friend I am building mine the exact same way. Heck I'm even buying parts before the case which is backwards in my head but just ask us anything and we will help you out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Just finished my cosmos build. Hey add me to the club?


what tubing is that man?? I want my UV green tubing to glow just like that.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allspark*
> 
> can anybody give info on this case . apparently some guys have problems with the build of this case, concerning the fans/fan controler and hdd space . i figured i probly goes around the preferance of the type of build. i realy love this case and it would be my first build lol yes im a virgin. i dont have much and cant buy the complete set up like cpu , gpu , mobo or psu at once like the other guys do and proudly post their builds online but i figure its worth the buy, do research and add hardware/extras on a monthly bassis. Ps. a few suggestions would help


Well as a first time builder, I wouldnt get this case, it'll spoil you







j/k, its a fantastic case. The fan conroller issue has been fixed and if you get a newer case it'll likely have the updated fan controller in it. If it doesnt, you can just ask CM for one and they'll send you the new one. As far as the hdd space, im not sure what you've heard but this thing is a beast w/ hdd bays. It will hold 11 3.5" drives and another 2 in the hot swap bay area. That is more drives than i've seen some rack-mount file servers hold.

Not really knowing what your system is going to be used for, I'd say for your build go w/ an ivy bridge i5 and a z77 chipset board (asus makes good stuff). If you already have a sandy bridge i5/i7 you can stick w/ that and maybe update your mobo to a z68 to save some money. At the moment I'd stay away from AMD stuff (which is hard for me to say as I love AMD







).


----------



## drkimlee

Its the Green UV tubing i got with my thermaltake water cooling kit, although im sure you can buy other UV tubing online


----------



## Anth0789

drkimlee added to the list nice build btw.

Here is the latest pics of my case:





Sorry for crappy quality cell pics.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Its the Green UV tubing i got with my thermaltake water cooling kit, although im sure you can buy other UV tubing online


that stuff lights up like a boss even with all the regular lighting going on inside...i want.


----------



## Hokies83

Got my NH-D14 modded with San Ace fans!







just waiting on the case now...

And yes i bent the heatsink back into place.. Donno why it came leaning downwards towards the ram..




Heres the fans that are going in.. a week of reviews and research.. Best CFM/DBA ratio..


The Red fan 120mmx25 15dba 74 cfm link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042

The Blue fan 140mmx25 87cfm 18dba http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011

Then there is the Ones that came off my NH-D14.. the 140mm is only 65 cfm and 19dba
the 120mm is only 54 cfm dont know if ill even use them..



Then i have the 200mm Magaflow 110 cfm 19 dba and the vantec pci-e gpu cooler..

Basic Idea.. 120mms on top 2 blowing down and in case One blowing up and out.
2 120mms on the side providing air to gpus

Removing upper HDD Tray and using the stock 200mm and this with air coming from the front.
140mm on the back blowing out.
May use the The NH-D14s 140mm mounted in cdrom bay to blow the air comeng down from the top towards the cpu cooler.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Got my NH-D14 modded with San Ace fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on the case now...
> And yes i bent the heatsink back into place.. Donno why it came leaning downwards towards the ram...


Hello, yes this is jet engine


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> that stuff lights up like a boss even with all the regular lighting going on inside...i want.


Haha Go for it mate! Yeah im gonna do a full loop with UV Green tubing soon.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> drkimlee added to the list nice build btw.
> Here is the latest pics of my case:
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy quality cell pics.


Thanks man likewise to your rig


----------



## Azefore

Forgive the off-focused iPhone shot, didn't wanna drag out the DSLR for a simple task. Got my new fan controller in and the glue is a pain but doing it the long way is giving me something to do lol. Anyways, will post a shot for after it's installed later tonight, the new black cables are great.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Forgive the off-focused iPhone shot, didn't wanna drag out the DSLR for a simple task. Got my new fan controller in and the glue is a pain but doing it the long way is giving me something to do lol. Anyways, will post a shot for after it's installed later tonight, the new black cables are great.


Looks like you had a Beer... They make everything fun,


----------



## elementaldragon

That glue is a royal b*tch to get off of there. I basically just sliced the glue between the individual LED plugs, and used a needle nose pliers to try to rip the glue off each one that way. Tried pulling the glue back a little bit on each one, but after trying to pull one or two out, i almost pulled the female connector that's on the board out, too. LED still works, though. Wish they would have offered to ship them out either way you wanted... glued or not glued.

And was anyone else here who started ripping the old one out completely AMAZED at how much room was made behind the upper HDD bays once all the clutter of the wires was removed? I was actually wishing it could have stayed like that.... unfortunately that wasn't possible. haha. Still looks quite a bit better without all the LED wire clutter bundled up next to the drive bays. Now only have the one spare HDD fan wire there.


----------



## Red1776

I got my new controller today...and it melted. I smelled burning electrical, and shut it off, removed the assembly, and the white data ribbon was zapped.
put the old one in (all connections the same) and it's running again.


----------



## Red1776

The melted data ribbon on the new controller


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The melted data ribbon on the new controller


Seek more fans.


----------



## Valgaur

fan power consumption = Over 9000!!!


----------



## Red1776

It was most definitely not from too many fans/watts/amps


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was most definitely not from too many fans/watts/amps


LoL noo i mean get more fans from Cooler master cause there stuff failing. could have caught your house on fire or something.. not good at all.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL noo i mean get more fans from Cooler master cause there stuff failing. could have caught your house on fire or something.. not good at all.


Oh, LOL der.
I retraced (no pun intended) and have no idea why it did that. I am creful with the controller on this thing. nothing more than .2A gets hooked up to it ( read my D5 pumps) it was under worked at the time.
.....maybe a 1300w PSU.....LOL


----------



## elementaldragon

All it would have really taken was a little nick in the ribbon. one tiny short, and buh-bye cable. Not really house-burny-downy short... but enough to make the cable and possibly board useless.


----------



## Hokies83

Im going to be running 2 San ace fans off this controller.. I did buy a nzxt sentry lx as well.. but it is mostly for looks..


----------



## Azefore

Aye went through two sams doing the install, took all of 30-40mins to do though, like 15mins for the damn new glue though. Ended up pulling out like 1/3rd of the female connectors and just separating the connectors off of the board. All in all though it works just fine, I enjoyed the new sounds of the controller as well, not as blunt so to speak. The LED backlights look a tad bit brighter as well but thats just probably me nitpicking. Wont post a pic since it well looks EXACTLY the same in the mobo bay area as expected.

Thank you coolermaster for a job well done though


----------



## elementaldragon

dunno if the LED's are necessarily brighter, but i'm glad the beep isn't nearly as annoying as it was. Or... at least i don't think it is. Doesn't seem as high pitch as i remember the old one being.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> dunno if the LED's are necessarily brighter, but i'm glad the beep isn't nearly as annoying as it was. Or... at least i don't think it is. Doesn't seem as high pitch as i remember the old one being.


Beeps?!!! i cant stand those.. What beeps? ill yank the speaker cord out..


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Forgive the off-focused iPhone shot, didn't wanna drag out the DSLR for a simple task. Got my new fan controller in and the glue is a pain but doing it the long way is giving me something to do lol. Anyways, will post a shot for after it's installed later tonight, the new black cables are great.


What glue are you talking about?


----------



## elementaldragon

He's talking about the glue that hold the fan and LED wire connections together at the pcb end. His pic shows that he already removed that glue.


----------



## Roadking

Thanks, I didn't even notice it when I installed mine, of course I wasn't looking for it.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't even notice it when I installed mine, of course I wasn't looking for it.


Yup, that hot glue is a little annoying to remove. Still no word about the fan controller assembly replacement from their end.

Anway, got new RAM and a PSU in the rig (old ones just sold earlier). Corsair Vengeance out; Dominator GTs in.







Cooler Master GX750 out; Seasonic P-1000 in. Would've have gotten the AX1200 but it really didn't make any sense. Also, Corsair H80 out (sold earlier as well) is out; i7 2600K stock cooler back in. Lol.




Took out the NZXT 2m White LED kit I modded a few weeks ago. Looking to get some BitFenix Alchemy Connect strips once I get my side panel and other components modded.

Sig rig update.









Btw, Amazon goofed up. Only paid $85 for this kit. No wonder it came in a larger box than expected. At least they got that I ordered right.


----------



## zk1mpls

Looks like I have the PSU upside-down. what.


----------



## SirHacksAlot

New Cosmos 2 owner here.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/20120617172256.jpg/

Quick question, what on earth are all these 2 pin black cables from the front panel for?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> New Cosmos 2 owner here.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/20120617172256.jpg/
> Quick question, what on earth are all these 2 pin black cables from the front panel for?


Those control the Fans LED (On/off) switch. Some fans come with the LED part separate from the Power for the fan therefore you can turn the LED on or off if you wish. However since the ends are female and most fans except for the new CM fans coming out also have female ends the cables will be useless.

I have been looking for a cable with male ends on both ends, no luck.


----------



## allspark

hey that cables are for the fan controller keypad on the front panel. you will notice that there are dedicated controller buttons i.e gpu hdd and so forth . each cable has a lable tag to indicate where and what device should be connected to it. I just saw the tutorial video and readd the manuel that i downloaded from the site. however i would not connect my cpu on the box's fan controler id rather let my motherboard take care of reading and adjusting fan speed for my cpu. as far as adding a exta aftermarket fan controller to the box i would say its not needed, however bare in mind that other fan controllers indicate temperatures , so weather you would want that function is entirely up to you


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Cheers Gponcho, I thought they might be to do with the LED's but so far I've managed to not actually encounter any fans with separate LED controls. You'd have thought that after 10 years of doing custom builds & a bit of modding I might, but...... no!









Wouldn't a male-male extension be rather easy to make if you buy un-soldered plugs and the wire?

@Allspark, cheers but I didn't mean the fan control 3 pin plugs, I was talking about the other black ones which Gponcho has said are LED controls.


----------



## allspark

yip unless you run a converter


----------



## Hokies83

Damn man just got th4e case in the mail... The new ones shipping out still have the old fan controllers...


----------



## TR4Y

DSC_0047.JPG 5126k .JPG file


----------



## TR4Y

Happy as all can be. this will be my 4th pc build and first custom water cooled system. Also first case mod. I have a vision for this build.

Just want to let you all know this will be a slow build, because am a civilian contractor working overseas with the Army. Am home now in NC for now.









Box had some dents but the case was ok. FYI i wasn't home so i had UPS hold in it. so i could pick it up.


----------



## TR4Y

More to come


----------



## Anth0789

Got the new fan controller its working great so far.

At first I couldn't get a signal from my screen I thought it was the controller causing this issue, and I noticed I accidentally unplugged my CPU 8 pin connector.









Updated list!


----------



## TR4Y

Do you like my ASUS board lol


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Cheers Gponcho, I thought they might be to do with the LED's but so far I've managed to not actually encounter any fans with separate LED controls. You'd have thought that after 10 years of doing custom builds & a bit of modding I might, but...... no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a male-male extension be rather easy to make if you buy un-soldered plugs and the wire?
> @Allspark, cheers but I didn't mean the fan control 3 pin plugs, I was talking about the other black ones which Gponcho has said are LED controls.


Time consuming but possible. Will need to do at least 9 of them


----------



## TR4Y

Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow


Blocking the rad


That was easy but as you can see there is a new problem


Went to Walmart for the fix










Fix one hole and stopped there last night. It was louder than i thought lol


And that was bed time


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my ASUS board lol


Nice hey by the way you will need to call CM and get the new fan controller you have the old one in your case.

You can tell by wires the new controller are all black.


----------



## Hokies83

Where im at atm.. Still waiting on more goodies in the mail..
Old fan controller HEH


----------



## Valgaur

what did you mount that 140 noctua on??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what did you mount that 140 noctua on??


2 screw holes the HDD bay was in before and 2 zip ties in 5.25 bay.


----------



## Valgaur

hmmm those holes are there huh.....hmmmmmmmmmm res idea is forming now


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hmmm those holes are there huh.....hmmmmmmmmmm res idea is forming now


The part of the hdd bay in front beside the 200mm fan does not come out.. I had to cut the solder out.. But doing so opens 4 more screw holes.


----------



## Flygye

TR4Y i also have a black ice 360 radiator. And i also have the same problem / issue like yours. I had to open a little more the top holes, so i could install my radiator on the top of the case.

Has i already said in a few pages before, cooler master didn't make the top holes with a universal space, for all radiators brands.


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm if you remove the Whole upper HDD tray i see no reason why you could not fit a 480 rad there? Unless you have a EX-L ATX board.



You would have to drill screw holes in the bottom for the rad and have some rubber feet to allow flow..
Then you could use side fans as exhaust/Intake to feed fans and the 3 mounted on the top..

The thing is it can be done and does not look to hard.


----------



## jazzmaster221

i replied to the email about the gift requesting 2 140 mm fans led lit blue have not heard a reply about the gift offer it,s been well over 2 weeks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzmaster221*
> 
> i replied to the email about the gift requesting 2 140 mm fans led lit blue have not heard a reply about the gift offer it,s been well over 2 weeks


Try there live chat.

I asked about it when i was getting them to do my new Fan controller part request.. And they tried to play dumb about it..


----------



## Flam3h

It 'is' possible to fit a H100 with Noctua NF-F12's in push/pull configuration in this case (I've just done it). I'm using an Asus Rampage Extreme IV motherboard. Can post some pictures if anyone needs them. You just need to modify the 8pin + 4pin (if you use it) power connectors that fit into the top of the board.


----------



## UUTF

Quick note to owners of the Cosmos II in Australia (can vouch for the N.S.W. distributor). Get in contact with the Distributor Rectron Pty Ltd if you are requiring the replacement fan controller. Not sure why I didn't do this in the first place however as I thought it all had to go through CM.

Anyway...to save yourself some hassles then contact them and get them to provide you with a RMA form. Fill it out. Email it to them and they will then provide you with a RMA number. You will require the serial number of the case and your invoice number and when it was purchased along with the fault description.

Once you have this, if they have any in stock then they will advise you can come and pick it up there and then as I was advised. Not posting their contact details on the site as not sure about the forum rules regarding that. Quick google search will net you the details.

Coolermaster it may be worth storing this as a reference for any other queries that come from my compadre's in OZ!


----------



## elementaldragon

TR4Y: Yea... dremeling steel is bound to be loud. I learned that the hard way, too, when i tried cutting some cable routing holes in the mobo tray of my Cosmos 1000.

Hokies: Yea, I'd assume if you order direct from CM, it'd probably have the new controller board, but they probably didn't find it necessary to recall every case that other online retailers have in stock to replace them. They're still selling older stock.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The part of the hdd bay in front beside the 200mm fan does not come out.. I had to cut the solder out.. But doing so opens 4 more screw holes.


I want to fit a res on the hdd bays........what size fan attaches to the inside area of that??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want to fit a res on the hdd bays........what size fan attaches to the inside area of that??


That fit the old HDD bay screw holes? 120mm.. But as long as it is not to far up a 200mm would fit.. a 180mm would fit the whole area.


----------



## realityx

i think for the maximum amount of rads you easily fit inside this case (w/ the aid of a dremel) would be something like this:


480 up top (need to cut new whole, plenty of space to do it though)
140 on exhaust
200 up front
2x 240's in lower hdd cage area

Depending on your mobo you could even do push/pull for all of them.

That would be some epic cooling, and you'd need a damn fork lift to move that case


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That fit the old HDD bay screw holes? 120mm.. But as long as it is not to far up a 200mm would fit.. a 180mm would fit the whole area.


well the mounting holes for my res (frozen Q 250 ml res) are 120mm I believe.....just wondering because I want to mount it there if anywhere....don't know where else to put it....should i get a 250 or 150.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> It 'is' possible to fit a H100 with Noctua NF-F12's in push/pull configuration in this case (I've just done it). I'm using an Asus Rampage Extreme IV motherboard. Can post some pictures if anyone needs them. You just need to modify the 8pin + 4pin (if you use it) power connectors that fit into the top of the board.


Yes, please do. really considering that board (either that one or the MIVE-Z). So does this mean I can fit a slim 360 rad up top in push-pull if I get the MIVE?


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Yes, please do. really considering that board (either that one or the MIVE-Z). So does this mean I can fit a slim 360 rad up top in push-pull if I get the MIVE?


you can fit a normal size 360 up top, something like the xspc EX and do push/pull, but w/ 5 fans, you leave the bottom fan towards the back of the case off so it would be something like

Code:



Code:


[FAN][FAN][FAN]
[=====RAD=====]
     [FAN][FAN]


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> you can fit a normal size 360 up top, something like the xspc EX and do push/pull, but w/ 5 fans, you leave the bottom fan towards the back of the case off so it would be something like
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FAN][FAN][FAN]
> [=====RAD=====]
> [FAN][FAN]


That's what I thought. I've seen a fellow Cosmos II owner here on OCN have a similar setup. I guess that still would be better than just pull. Would've been nice if it completely supported a push-pull config.

Thinking of getting the Black Ice Stealth 360 rad for my LCS build in a couple of month's time. It's 30mm so I guess it shouldn't be a problem. But I'd still check clearance before I buy any extra fans.

Thanks for the response. Rep'd


----------



## UUTF

I have this same setup with the H100


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> That's what I thought. I've seen a fellow Cosmos II owner here on OCN have a similar setup. I guess that still would be better than just pull. Would've been nice if it completely supported a push-pull config.
> Thinking of getting the Black Ice Stealth 360 rad for my LCS build in a couple of month's time. It's 30mm so I guess it shouldn't be a problem. But I'd still check clearance before I buy any extra fans.
> Thanks for the response. Rep'd


Yea i think it would be interesting to see the temp differences between the 3 pull fans and the 3/2 push/pull setup. I want to water cool my rig at some point, just no cash for it


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Yea i think it would be interesting to see the temp differences between the 3 pull fans and the 3/2 push/pull setup. I want to water cool my rig at some point, just no cash for it


yeah. same here. quite curious. it kinda looks awkward (the 3/2 push-pull setup, i mean).

yup. saving up for the loop bit by bit, starting off with a 360 rad up top for the CPU and the RAM waterblocks, and then the GPU and a 140 rad soon after. Then a 240 rad if I decide to get a second GTX 680. Too much, I know... but it'll look nice.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> yeah. same here. quite curious. it kinda looks awkward (the 3/2 push-pull setup, i mean).
> yup. saving up for the loop bit by bit, starting off with a 360 rad up top for the CPU and the RAM waterblocks, and then the GPU and a 140 rad soon after. Then a 240 rad if I decide to get a second GTX 680. Too much, I know... but it'll look nice.


look at my build log haha...added everything up including 32 gb 2133 dominator RAM and the 1200 AX psu (gonna get the 850 instead) total is just barely under 4k bill.....uuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> yeah. same here. quite curious. it kinda looks awkward (the 3/2 push-pull setup, i mean).
> yup. saving up for the loop bit by bit, starting off with a 360 rad up top for the CPU and the RAM waterblocks, and then the GPU and a 140 rad soon after. Then a 240 rad if I decide to get a second GTX 680. Too much, I know... but it'll look nice.


Depending on your Mobo you may be able to just clear a slimline 360 Rad up there with 3 pull and 3 push, because Ive seen pics where people have fitted Corsair H100's with push pull. Il be putting a 360 rad in the top and trying to get the 6 fan push pull in a few days. Il post up a pic if it works.


----------



## Tasan

Coolermaster Europe appear to be ignoring me, I've requested the new fan controller using their web form a week ago and emailed [email protected] 3 days ago. No response at all.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> look at my build log haha...added everything up including 32 gb 2133 dominator RAM and the 1200 AX psu (gonna get the 850 instead) total is just barely under 4k bill.....uuuuuuuuuugh.


Don't get the AX850... it'll look awkward in the case. Much shorter than the AX1200. That's one of the reasons why I went with the Seasonic P-1000 Platinum one to be honest. Just 10mm short of the size of the AX1200 and cheaper and more efficient, too. Surprisingly both the P-860 and P-1000 have the same-size housing.

But if you can afford the AX1200 (and it seems to be cheaper over there than here ~$80 difference from the P-1000), by all means, go for it! Love them flat cables.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Depending on your Mobo you may be able to just clear a slimline 360 Rad up there with 3 pull and 3 push, because Ive seen pics where people have fitted Corsair H100's with push pull. Il be putting a 360 rad in the top and trying to get the 6 fan push pull in a few days. Il post up a pic if it works.


Sounds good. Thanks!

Trying to switch up to a MIVE/MIVE-Z before I start the build. That should probably provide enough clearance, right? Guys who have the MIVE/MIVE-Z could you please confirm this?







EDIT: And RAM waterblocks wouldn't add to the clearance issues?

Really tempted to get the new board already even before disposing my old one... LOL


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Don't get the AX850... it'll look awkward in the case. Much shorter than the AX1200. That's one of the reasons why I went with the Seasonic P-1000 Platinum one to be honest. Just 10mm short of the size of the AX1200 and cheaper and more efficient, too. Surprisingly both the P-860 and P-1000 have the same-size housing.
> But if you can afford the AX1200 (and it seems to be cheaper over there than here ~$80 difference from the P-1000), by all means, go for it! Love them flat cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks!
> Trying to switch up to a MIVE/MIVE-Z before I start the build. That should probably provide enough clearance, right? Guys who have the MIVE/MIVE-Z could you please confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And RAM waterblocks wouldn't add to the clearance issues?
> Really tempted to get the new board already even before disposing my old one... LOL


I believe the Asus MIVE will most likely be ok, it has a low heat sink. And with the RAM blocks, if there higher than your heat sink on the Mobo you could have some clearance issues. Oh and by the way, go all out and get a AX1200 PSU ! haha


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Don't get the AX850... it'll look awkward in the case....


Yea im not so sure about that











I have the 850 and it looks fine to me. This is an old picture though, I've cleaned up the cable management, it looks a bit sharper now. I'll have to get some good pics w/ a real camera and not my phone.


----------



## drkimlee

How does a PSU look awkward? lol


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> How does a PSU look awkward? lol


Well I know that if you put a HX850W in a PC with a black&red theme, it'll curse a little, for instance.


----------



## drkimlee

Haha i guess so


----------



## UltraVolta425

Although tbh, choosing an 850 over a 1200W _because of its looks_ is wrong. I understand you prefer 850W over 1200W because it might be overkill, but don't do it because of its looks.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> How does a PSU look awkward? lol


I meant size-wise. LOL

The way the case is designed makes around half of small PSUs not visible. haha


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I meant size-wise. LOL
> The way the case is designed makes around half of small PSUs not visible. haha


Oh yeah i know its a huge PSU area lol


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I meant size-wise. LOL
> The way the case is designed makes around half of small PSUs not visible. haha


Agreed, but is not seeing the PSU such a bad thing?


----------



## drkimlee

Depends if you want to show off your overkill 1500 Watt PSU or hide those ugly cables haha


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> well the mounting holes for my res (frozen Q 250 ml res) are 120mm I believe.....just wondering because I want to mount it there if anywhere....don't know where else to put it....should i get a 250 or 150.


Just buy the 250ml reservoir. The 150ml is too small and seams a bit strange on this huge case. Go for the 250ml.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Yes, please do. really considering that board (either that one or the MIVE-Z). So does this mean I can fit a slim 360 rad up top in push-pull if I get the MIVE?


Yes you can install a slim 360 rad on the top of the case with a push an pull configuration, but you might have attention to the upper cooler mosfet of the motherboar. If the motherboard has a high top mosfet cooler you can not install the 3 fans on the bottom of the radiator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> That's what I thought. I've seen a fellow Cosmos II owner here on OCN have a similar setup. I guess that still would be better than just pull. Would've been nice if it completely supported a push-pull config.
> Thinking of getting the Black Ice Stealth 360 rad for my LCS build in a couple of month's time. It's 30mm so I guess it shouldn't be a problem. But I'd still check clearance before I buy any extra fans.
> Thanks for the response. Rep'd


Look at my system, i also have that radiator, the black ice stealth 360 on the top of the case. But i only have 2 fans underneath the rad because the hight of the top mosfet cooler of the board.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Depends if you want to show off your overkill 1500 Watt PSU or hide those ugly cables haha


Yeah!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Although tbh, choosing an 850 over a 1200W _because of its looks_ is wrong. I understand you prefer 850W over 1200W because it might be overkill, but don't do it because of its looks.


of course. but if you're spending that much on a PSU, might as well get the one that's aesthetically pleasing for your case (i.e., larger components, since you have the space). LOL
















Anybody mount an mATX board in their Cosmos II yet? Haha


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Just buy the 250ml reservoir. The 150ml is too small and seams a bit strange on this huge case. Go for the 250ml.
> Yes you can install a slim 360 rad on the top of the case with a push an pull configuration, but you might have attention to the upper cooler mosfet of the motherboar. If the motherboard has a high top mosfet cooler you can not install the 3 fans on the bottom of the radiator.
> Look at my system, i also have that radiator, the black ice stealth 360 on the top of the case. But i only have 2 fans underneath the rad because the hight of the top mosfet cooler of the board.


Thanks for the insight. Will check your build. Much appreciated. +Rep to you!









Other than the windowed side panel, I wish the Cosmos II had a removable motherboard tray, so maintenace would've been easier. One more 5.25 bay wouldn't hurt, either. Lol


----------



## Flygye

For that, you need a serious modding work.

In my opinion i don't change anything on this so expensive case


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasan*
> 
> Coolermaster Europe appear to be ignoring me, I've requested the new fan controller using their web form a week ago and emailed [email protected] 3 days ago. No response at all.


It does take a while until they actually respond. I request it and it took 2 weeks until I got mine, so it will take a while.


----------



## Valgaur

the 1200 ax it is....4k comp build here i come...*cry* just waiting for loans to come in then i get me refund hehehehehehehe ram blocks will have to wait tho.....oh well.


----------



## Valgaur

Roadking
5/20/2012 2:31:54 PM
Tech Level:
Ownership:
Verified Owner
Expected much more for the price

Pros: Monster size; I'm lovin it.
Removable HDD Bays.
Bays will work with 2.5 SSD or 3.5 HDD with no modification.
Plenty fasteners included (standoffs, HDD screws, etc.)
Cable Management is very good however be prepared to purchase cable extensions depending on your PSU or motherboard.

Cons: Very disappointed in a few things considering the price of this beast.
Way too much Plastic. Cooler Master dropped the ball here.
No option for a windowed side panel. Come on, this is suppose to be a showpiece case.
I Have my 240 Dual radiator mounted where the extra HDD Bays were because there is no room (not even Close) at the top of the case. Once again, inexcusable for this particular
case. For most systems even a regular 240 won't fit if you want to use Push & Pull fans.
Something that really ticks me off; The only LED fans that work correctly with this fan controller aren't even available yet. I will definitely not purchase these fans after I paid so much for the case already.
Also, 200 MM Cooler Mater fans will not fit under the top cover

Other Thoughts: This really reminds me of the gaming industry. Sell a product that is not entirely finished then charge extra for the missing pieces and laugh all the way to the bank. I really was expecting more for my money.
This would have been a 5 star+ review if not for the irritating and inexcusable cons that i listed.

Manufacturer Response:
Hi Roadking,

We are sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the Cosmos II. We are currently working on modifications to improve the Cosmos II as well as a window side panel for all of our customers. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact us on live chat if you have any questions.

Respectfully,
CMUSA Customer Support

External Link(s):
Live Chat

is that you RoadKing????? lol







if so all i noticed was the part about the windowed side panel = (messa very happy)


----------



## drkimlee

Hey is the new fan controller really worth getting? Any one in Australia gotten theres replaced.


----------



## Red1776

I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.

As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
My 2 cents.











The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.
> As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


You must have a New AX1200 lol i got one when they first came out.. All the stickers are upside down @[email protected]


----------



## jazzmaster221

dear cooler master I have changed my mind about the gift for all the trouble i have gone through with the new fan upgrade instead of the 2 gpu led 120 fans I would like a 1200 WATT POWER SUPPLY INSTEAD which this would make the case worth the the monies spent and time switching out the fan controllers


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.
> As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


Waiting on some VGA blocks? or am i going blind?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Waiting on some VGA blocks? or am i going blind?


Yep, waiting on new VGA's and blocks.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.
> As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


How much difference did you seen between the thick and thin rad as in temps? Cause i just bought a slimline one, maybe should of got the thick...


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.
> As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


Thanks for the info. The fans I'm using (Swiftech Helix 120 - "2.20 mm H2O) should work well in a pull setup in a thicker rad, I guess. Still debating which rads to put in my loop, anyway, so this is another thing to consider. Thanks.

Do thick rads or thin rads work better? I'm thinking thin rads at the top and the rear exhaust, and probably a thick 240 at the bottom since it should have no problems fitting in push-pull. Or maybe just a thin 240 at the bottom to match the other two rads, since all those rads are already overkill in the first place for the hardware that I plan to use. LOL.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You must have a New AX1200 lol i got one when they first came out.. All the stickers are upside down @[email protected]


Lol that's a problem with the new Seasonic P-1000 as well. only one side of the PSU has the logo (the other has the rating). Both stickers are upright if you invert them. Oh well. All the labels and markings indicate that the PSU should be normally operated with the fan intake on top, though -kinda makes the bottom fan filter useless now. =\

All PSUs should have the sticker upright when the fan intake is on the bottom. LOL.









Now that's just nitpicking. My PSU is wonderful, except for that really minor gripe. So tempting to switch the stickers. Haha.


----------



## Hokies83

Meh got it installed..

Ima have to remove the back fan off the Heatsink it is to close tot hat 140mm so ima remove the 140mm and it is making a whining noise and it is driving me nuts.



All cores are with in 1 c of each other.. idle avg 28c going to wait till the IC diamond burn time is in.. should drop me around 24-25c then.. and it is 78 degrees in this room.


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys I have to more than likely switch out the 680 hydro copper for something else because my water cooling system totaled 1k for all the gear to hook it all up and cool the stuff I wanted....but what graphics card to get?


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130625

could quad these hehehehehehehe

had a bad thought....the 690....epic


----------



## Hokies83

Get these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121637


----------



## Valgaur

I like those but i kinda wanna water cool later on....plus quad sli would be really cool.

nevermind realized it was the 670....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hokies83

i have quad sli kinda sorta.. pretty useless only good for e-peen and power bills.


----------



## Valgaur

ohh....so get the 670 then huh? can you even put a waterblock on it?


----------



## Hokies83

that one i would not id get a regular one if i was gonna water cool it.


----------



## Valgaur

like the evga one??


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130787

like that??


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130652

2-3 or 4 lol of these would be cool if i could water cool eventually......would be neat. would have to have the 1200 tho lol.


----------



## Hokies83

yah


----------



## Valgaur

ugh to many options....uuuuuugh


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Roadking
> 5/20/2012 2:31:54 PM
> Tech Level:
> Ownership:
> Verified Owner
> Expected much more for the price
> Pros: Monster size; I'm lovin it.
> Removable HDD Bays.
> Bays will work with 2.5 SSD or 3.5 HDD with no modification.
> Plenty fasteners included (standoffs, HDD screws, etc.)
> Cable Management is very good however be prepared to purchase cable extensions depending on your PSU or motherboard.
> Cons: Very disappointed in a few things considering the price of this beast.
> Way too much Plastic. Cooler Master dropped the ball here.
> No option for a windowed side panel. Come on, this is suppose to be a showpiece case.
> I Have my 240 Dual radiator mounted where the extra HDD Bays were because there is no room (not even Close) at the top of the case. Once again, inexcusable for this particular
> case. For most systems even a regular 240 won't fit if you want to use Push & Pull fans.
> Something that really ticks me off; The only LED fans that work correctly with this fan controller aren't even available yet. I will definitely not purchase these fans after I paid so much for the case already.
> Also, 200 MM Cooler Mater fans will not fit under the top cover
> Other Thoughts: This really reminds me of the gaming industry. Sell a product that is not entirely finished then charge extra for the missing pieces and laugh all the way to the bank. I really was expecting more for my money.
> This would have been a 5 star+ review if not for the irritating and inexcusable cons that i listed.
> Manufacturer Response:
> Hi Roadking,
> We are sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the Cosmos II. We are currently working on modifications to improve the Cosmos II as well as a window side panel for all of our customers. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please contact us on live chat if you have any questions.
> Respectfully,
> CMUSA Customer Support
> External Link(s):
> Live Chat
> is that you RoadKing????? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so all i noticed was the part about the windowed side panel = (messa very happy)


Yup. That's me. Shortly after I received the case. I have cooled down since then and have really come to appreciate the positive attributes of this case as well as the steps that Cooler Master has taken to support it. After I saw all the Cooler Master Posts here I kinda felt bad about some of my Trash talk. Despite the few flaws it is still the best case on the market, and I have absolutely no regrets making this purchase.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Yup. That's me. Shortly after I received the case. I have cooled down since then and have really come to appreciate the positive attributes of this case as well as the steps that Cooler Master has taken to support it. After I saw all the Cooler Master Posts here I kinda felt bad about some of my Trash talk. Despite the few flaws it is still the best case on the market, and I have absolutely no regrets making this purchase.


wasn't saying anything bad about you buddy just wondering is all
















I've had those moments from HP customer service (still horrible btw). boggles the mind how someone can mistake what you say 5 times and gets a different option on each one.


----------



## zk1mpls

change of plans: gunning for the Maximus V Formula. Pricing is pretty good! Wow.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> change of plans: gunning for the Maximus V Formula. Pricing is pretty good! Wow.


What is the price on it?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> wasn't saying anything bad about you buddy just wondering is all


Never thought you were.


----------



## Tongan

uhg the MB i just bought dropped in price with newegg. 20.00. BUT STILL!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> change of plans: gunning for the Maximus V Formula. Pricing is pretty good! Wow.


I have been recommended that mobo....but I still want that beasty RIVE.

but I can't get the 680 hydro copper most likely now...what you guys recommend for cards?? (4 sli would be cool lol 4 550's muhahhahaha)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have been recommended that mobo....but I still want that beasty RIVE.
> but I can't get the 680 hydro copper most likely now...what you guys recommend for cards?? (4 sli would be cool lol 4 550's muhahhahaha)


Got a Maximus Formula in the mail today with this..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Got a Maximus Formula in the mail today with this..


looks like it exploded during testing honestly


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Got a Maximus Formula in the mail today with this..


Dude the tag on the ISA bus shows Maximus III formula


----------



## Hokies83

yes i never said it was a Maximus V

Im doing an I5 760 / gtx 670 Gamer build for my brother.


----------



## Valgaur

ugh these graphics card option....they will never end lol


----------



## Hokies83

what is your budget?

Your going 3770k +z77 with 4 way sli?


----------



## Valgaur

I'm getting a loan refund...not sure how much yet but around 1k but I am working for monies for parts after that. I want the 3820 i7, and I want to find a good replacement for the 680 I was gonna use...I want to eventually water cool the cards and such.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> yes i never said it was a Maximus V
> Im doing an I5 760 / gtx 670 Gamer build for my brother.


Ahh okay with all the talk of the Maxiums V board I thought that was what you were talking about. Sorry


----------



## Hokies83

3770k is alot faster then the 3820.. and the 3770k is just as fast as the 3930x besides the very few programs that use more then 8 threads..
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/523?vs=551 Look at the Video encode time.. Lol..

Also z77 has afew boards that support Sli with 4 gpus @ 8x 2 at 16x. Same as socket 2011...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3770k is alot faster then the 3820.. and the 3770k is just as fast as the 3930x besides the very few programs that use more then 8 threads..
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/523?vs=551 Look at the Video encode time.. Lol..
> Also z77 has afew boards that support Sli with 4 gpus @ 8x 2 at 16x. Same as socket 2011...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188120I like the evga sticker (I know I'm anal)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233183

pop in that RAM instead as well.


----------



## Valgaur

you know what....your right.....I'll keep that sniper 3 I think save 200 dollars and get 2 graphics cards


----------



## Hokies83

Yea i want to trade my Ud5h for a Sniper 3 heh .. Sniper 3 was not out when i got my 3770k tho,,,


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea i want to trade my Ud5h for a Sniper 3 heh .. Sniper 3 was not out when i got my 3770k tho,,,


thanks for pushing me back to the 1155 socket man...it is a lot cheaper lol...still gotta get that 1200 ax for those 4 way lol









and now what ram since sniper 3 takes 1600 only


----------



## Hokies83

use what i have it is 100$ overclocks to 2000 mhz easy.


----------



## Valgaur

hmmmm...........kinda wanna keep the color either green or black to be pertty.







was looking at two sets of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231489

Or if u want colors to blend better..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233246

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226314


----------



## Valgaur

yeah the snipers look good ona sniper lol 16 gb total don't need 32 lol (32 to much over kill)

but what cards should I quad sli.....


----------



## Valgaur

can't quad the 550 or the 560.....so I called my buddies at EVGA...hello 670 I think you mentioned that last night hokie.........your right they are beastly.

(bow in forgiveness and honor of your knowledge)

repped btw


----------



## Hokies83

Yes gtx 670s


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes gtx 670s


If you overclock them they will run just as bad ass as the gtx 680's


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> If you overclock them they will run just as bad ass as the gtx 680's


But not as bad ass as my 590s *[insert flex here]*


----------



## S3ason

Thinking of a cosmos 2 build, guys. That or a tj07, i can't decide.

Is the case riveted or screwed together for the most part?


----------



## Tongan

75% Screws 25% rivets. Check out Bob_808's build log.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ sounds about right. Most of the stuff you'd want to remove is easily removable. Just not the motherboard tray. Really would've made servicing the board much easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> What is the price on it?


just about $300 for the Standard version. and about $360-370 for the ThunderFX version. NCIX has preorders and so does another site. http://www.excaliberpc.com/618063/asus-r.o.g.-maximus-formula-thunderfx.html#.T-R9IYWoKe4
Still waiting on Amazon to list theirs.







Screw disposing my old motherboard first. Lol.

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_Formula/
Product info is up on the site... which means the release is imminent. Hope I can get one on release day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3770k is alot faster then the 3820.. and the 3770k is just as fast as the 3930x besides the very few programs that use more then 8 threads..
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/523?vs=551 Look at the Video encode time.. Lol..
> Also z77 has afew boards that support Sli with 4 gpus @ 8x 2 at 16x. Same as socket 2011...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552


How about the Maximus V Extreme? when it comes out, that is.

LGA2011 isn't really practical... but hey, this _is_ Overclock.net. LOL.

Yeah, if I were you I'd go for the GTX 670s. Definitely more bang for the buck. They support QUAD-SLI now? Wow. NVIDIA barely crippled that thing!


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> But not as bad ass as my 590s *[insert flex here]*


maybe, thats debatable, but they'll be quiter and take up less power for sure


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ sounds about right. Most of the stuff you'd want to remove is easily removable. Just not the motherboard tray. Really would've made servicing the board much easier.
> just about $300 for the Standard version. and about $360-370 for the ThunderFX version. NCIX has preorders and so does another site. http://www.excaliberpc.com/618063/asus-r.o.g.-maximus-formula-thunderfx.html#.T-R9IYWoKe4
> Still waiting on Amazon to list theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw disposing my old motherboard first. Lol.
> http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_Formula/
> Product info is up on the site... which means the release is imminent. Hope I can get one on release day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the Maximus V Extreme? when it comes out, that is.
> LGA2011 isn't really practical... but hey, this _is_ Overclock.net. LOL.
> Yeah, if I were you I'd go for the GTX 670s. Definitely more bang for the buck. They support QUAD-SLI now? Wow. NVIDIA barely crippled that thing!


See I called EVGA earlier today and asked and he was like get the 670.....now he had one and was like you won't regret it trust me and so I was like....how bout sli those then??

I am thinking of slowly buying more of them to sli....mainly because I can and OC every single one lol and eventually watercool btw (can't forget that)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> maybe, thats debatable, but they'll be quiter and take up less power for sure


There like 10% Faster.. on Avg then gtx 680..

But use twice the power... Mine idle the mid to high 30s..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There like 10% Faster.. on Avg then gtx 680..
> But use twice the power... Mine idle the mid to high 30s..


"cough" triple SLI 670 "cough"


----------



## Hokies83

Yah that should be about on par with me.. Gtx 590s would be monsters if you could over clock them... But they have issues with volts and frying so it is not smart to overclock these since they were 750$ a piece.

Im waiting for the gtx 685 to come out going to be 30% faster then gtx680 then ima make the switch.

http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-600/geforce-gtx-685


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah that should be about on par with me.. Gtx 590s would be monsters if you could over clock them... But they have issues with volts and frying so it is not smart to overclock these since they were 750$ a piece.
> Im waiting for the gtx 685 to come out going to be 30% faster then gtx680 then ima make the switch.


.....shouldn't have told me that.......









meh quad or tri 670 will be baller anyways.


----------



## Hokies83

Get Evga Cards you have 90 day step up.

Gtx 685s are due around October.


----------



## Valgaur

I'd have to wait to buy those 670's then


----------



## Hokies83

Just buy 1 for now and wait on the others afew weeks..

my NH-D14 with san ace fans is un godly noisey im down 2 1 san ace on it now.. and it is still making a whine noise... Guess the NH-D14 Doe snot like high pressure fans ..

Gonna try 3x 15dba 74cfm fans see what it does.. before i go nuts...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Just buy 1 for now and wait on the others afew weeks..
> my NH-D14 with san ace fans is un godly noisey im down 2 1 san ace on it now.. and it is still making a whine noise... Guess the NH-D14 Doe snot like high pressure fans ..
> Gonna try 3x 15dba 74cfm fans see what it does.. before i go nuts...


seriously try the nf-f12's man (i want the nh-hd-14 heatsink now as well one heck of a thing

Also for the 670 might just dual sli honestly 3 way doesn't really have any pro's for it....besides looks really 2 way is almost exactly as good as 3 way.


----------



## zk1mpls

for me, i think i'll just stick to a single GPU for now. nothing out there really to push it to it's limits (except benchmarks). still set on getting a new motherboard first before anything else.

yeah get EVGA so you have 90 days to step up. Great brand especially for you guys in the US.









Although SLI really looks nicer than a single GPU. But getting 2 waterblocks for each card is going to be a pain in the @#$. and twice as much effort to sell them off, too. selling one is pretty tough out here already.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> for me, i think i'll just stick to a single GPU for now. nothing out there really to push it to it's limits (except benchmarks). still set on getting a new motherboard first before anything else.
> yeah get EVGA so you have 90 days to step up. Great brand especially for you guys in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although SLI really looks nicer than a single GPU. But getting 2 waterblocks for each card is going to be a pain in the @#$. and twice as much effort to sell them off, too. selling one is pretty tough out here already.


Yeah I just like the look of sli in my opinion I like matching stuff up especially in this monster cosmos 2 case lol plus this is you know Overclocked.net lol.


----------



## Divineshadowx

Hey guys, so I have this case with my h100 installed on the top on an asus p8z77ws motherboard, but I can't seem to get a push pull going, because if i install 2 fans on the top, then the h100 "in" the case, and two more fans under that, my cpu 8 pin power is blocked off, you can check my profile for my comp picture i think it is there. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divineshadowx*
> 
> Hey guys, so I have this case with my h100 installed on the top on an asus p8z77ws motherboard, but I can't seem to get a push pull going, because if i install 2 fans on the top, then the h100 "in" the case, and two more fans under that, my cpu 8 pin power is blocked off, you can check my profile for my comp picture i think it is there. Any suggestions? Thanks


Don't worry about it. Try it out. I used to have the same problem you had, but I just tried it anyway and it worked flawlessly. It's very likely to be a _very_ close match, but try it out.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> seriously try the nf-f12's man (i want the nh-hd-14 heatsink now as well one heck of a thing
> Also for the 670 might just dual sli honestly 3 way doesn't really have any pro's for it....besides looks really 2 way is almost exactly as good as 3 way.


That fan is only 55cm..

San ace are the kings of Heatsink/rad cooling fans..

I may have a bent fin are something.. Fan controler is gonna be here monday.. so that may fix it.. ill tame them down but will still be more static pressure and cfm then those nf-f12s.


----------



## mtrx

Finally figured out a way to install fans in push and push/pull config on Cosmos 2 + RIVE + H100. Atleast when using NF-F12 fans, the 8-pin power connector cables can be routed so they pass just underneath the fan which is normally blocked by the connector. Took around 30 minutes of fiddling around, but both fans are finally on without any pressure on the motherboard.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Finally figured out a way to install fans in push and push/pull config on Cosmos 2 + RIVE + H100. Atleast when using NF-F12 fans, the 8-pin power connector cables can be routed so they pass just underneath the fan which is normally blocked by the connector. Took around 30 minutes of fiddling around, but both fans are finally on without any pressure on the motherboard.


So are you sucking air from in the case are from outside the case to in the case..?

Thinking about selling my NH-D14 and getting one of these.. Cant stand this whineing noise.. and the h100 is alot simpler to fool with...

And using same fans should cool better then my nh-d14


----------



## mtrx

The F12's suck the air from inside the case, push it through the rad and out from the case. Before I just had both fans on top of the rad, and things were pretty noisy under heavy load. Now the temps are much better and the computer is a lot more quiet alltogether.


----------



## Hokies83

ya id use 100cfm fans tho as the stock corsair fans are 93cfm.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ya id use 100cfm fans tho as the stock corsair fans are 93cfm.


The stock Corsair fans are really noisy though. I'm glad I sold off mine. Couldn't stand it now. And to think I used to own AP-31s. LOL

Anyway, you _do_ have Sanyo Denki San Ace fans... and probably a good pair of earplugs, too, so I guess you don't mind the noise...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> The stock Corsair fans are really noisy though. I'm glad I sold off mine. Couldn't stand it now. And to think I used to own AP-31s. LOL
> Anyway, you do have Sanyo Denki San Ace fans... and probably a good pair of earplugs, too, so you don't mind the noise...


The fan noise don't bother me.. it is the sound it is making go thru the nh-d14.. it is a rattle/whistle noise... that i cant stand....
I am hoping my fan controller will tame then afew hundred rpm and do away with the noise.

i much rather have this then an H-100 cooling is no contest...
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html

issue is where to install the res cause it is a 5.25 bay res and yah all 3 of my bays are used.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The fan noise don't bother me.. it is the sound it is making go thru the nh-d14.. it is a rattle/whistle noise... that i cant stand....
> I am hoping my fan controller will tame then afew hundred rpm and do away with the noise.
> i much rather have this then an H-100 cooling is no contest...
> issue is where to install the res cause it is a 5.25 bay res and yah all 3 of my bays are used.


take out the hot-swaps (if you aren't using them, that is), and figure out a way to prop up and secure the res down there.

Personally, I'm planning to put my optical drive in the hot-swap area and use the 3 existing 5.25" drive bays for a dual bay fan controller (Sentry LX I guess) and a single 5.25 bay res.

Still figuring out how to deal with that gap still left by the hot swap bays; a little frustrating they aren't the size of 2 x 5.25" bays.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> take out the hot-swaps (if you aren't using them, that is), and figure out a way to prop up and secure the res down there.
> Personally, I'm planning to put my optical drive in the hot-swap area and use the 3 existing 5.25" drive bays for a dual bay fan controller (Sentry LX I guess) and a single 5.25 bay res.
> Still figuring out how to deal with that gap still left by the hot swap bays; a little frustrating they aren't the size of 2 x 5.25" bays.


Yah i had those out already. had to put them back cause the doors dont come off... with out breaking them..

I did remove those nifty sata/power plugs from the 2 bays and used them on my drives in the lower bay LOL...

Wonder how that 360 rad fits..


----------



## SonofJor-El

Hey all!! I love this thread!! I been a HAPPY Cosmos 2 owner for the last 4 months and I would love to be a part of this. I have thru the first 184 pages so far and I will be posting pics soon, probably in a week or so. I have plans on modding the case and it will start with the new control panel!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Hey all!! I love this thread!! I been a HAPPY Cosmos 2 owner for the last 4 months and I would love to be a part of this. I have thru the first 184 pages so far and I will be posting pics soon, probably in a week or so. I have plans on modding the case and it will start with the new control panel!


Nice man!

Accepting all donations towards 670's haha


----------



## SonofJor-El

HAHAHA more than glad to give donations for 670's. I am also accepting donations for a decent liquid cooling system


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> HAHAHA more than glad to give donations for 670's. I am also accepting donations for a decent liquid cooling system


I hear that


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just called CM about the melted ribbon cable on the new fan controller I received. They are overnighting a new one today. And for those who got the 'free gift' email, it is legit and they are reviewing them now.
> As far as the debate over the thinner rad with push/pull vs the thicker rad with pull only. I tried both and have better results with the thicker rad (360mm x 45mm) with pull. ( use fans with static pressure of at least 2.0 mm H2O)
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom rad is also a 45mm with push /pull


what is the rads youre using both at top and below? oh and also , which res are you using?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So are you sucking air from in the case are from outside the case to in the case..?
> Thinking about selling my NH-D14 and getting one of these.. Cant stand this whineing noise.. and the h100 is alot simpler to fool with...
> And using same fans should cool better then my nh-d14


I would keep your NH-D14 since there isn't much a difference,also I had a H100 it lasted one week then died, plus it has problems if you look at the corsair forums pump noise etc...


----------



## mtrx

I was very much thinking about getting a NH-D14 aswell when I was picking the parts for this rig, but I was worried about the massive weight of the D14 possibly bending a 400+ euro motherboard. Even with a proper backplate, the D14 manages to bend some motherboards. H100 was a much "safer" choice in that regard. Also the Corsair Vengances wouldn't have fit with the D14 on LGA2011 motherboards.

H100 isn't flawless though. It's true that they have potential problems, I had the infamous pump cavitation rattle on mine caused by the 12v line being a bit overvolted causing the pump to run at too high RPM. Fixed it by doing the diode voltage drop mod, and now this H100 is running like a dream.


----------



## Hokies83

thinking of getting one of these tho..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12222/ex-wat-162/XSPC_Rasa_750_RS360_Universal_CPU_Triple_Radiator_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


----------



## dude120

I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## zk1mpls

sweet SR-2, man. dual h70s, too. that would be a nice setup to build a full loop.


----------



## elementaldragon

curiosity begs me to ask what you do with that dual CPU beast?


----------



## Greenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> curiosity begs me to ask what you do with that dual CPU beast?


Play Minesweeper at 9001 FPS.

Obviously.


----------



## elementaldragon

Also... not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the Xigmatek 200mm fans work in the front?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Also... not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the Xigmatek 200mm fans work in the front?


Im quite happy with the Megaflow 200mm from CM.. i got it for 13$ new off ebay quiet and moves enough air.

Now im replaceing my San Ace fans on my NH-d14 with 3 of these 140mm babies....

Cougar CF-V14HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing 140mm Black

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1381&products_id=20163

This should be close to San ace performance with out the noise..


----------



## elementaldragon

what's the difference between the megaflow and the stock front fan?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> what's the difference between the megaflow and the stock front fan?


Leds and CFM.. stock fan is like 54cfm 19 dba megaflow is 110 cfm 19dba

That stock 200mm is the biggest turd of a fan ive ever seen...


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynqNCcVBd0E

shouldn't have found that out lol....now I want to 3 way that thing and get 690 results









also how much RAM should i use in my build?


----------



## elementaldragon

Hmm.... i may have to order one of those. No issues fitting it in the front, as I've heard some fans can be a little tricky to get in?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Hmm.... i may have to order one of those. No issues fitting it in the front, as I've heard some fans can be a little tricky to get in?


Mega flow is an exact fit replacement. everything lines up perfect.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynqNCcVBd0E
> shouldn't have found that out lol....now I want to 3 way that thing and get 690 results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how much RAM should i use in my build?


8gb - 16gb

My 2 590s beat 1 690 muahaha...









If you want a gtx 690 i know where one is for 999$


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 8gb - 16gb
> My 2 590s beat 1 690 muahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a gtx 690 i know where one is for 999$


pffft newegg lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> pffft newegg lol


Gtx 690s are sold out every where.. i know where one is tho... Evga market place 999$


----------



## elementaldragon

Video card prices today are just ridiculous. IIRC, the GTX 295 that i used to have only cost me somewhere around $500-600... and that's a dual-GPU card. Now that's the price of a high end single GPU card, and the high end dual-GPU cards cost as much as a pretty damn good entire computer build would.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Video card prices today are just ridiculous. IIRC, the GTX 295 that i used to have only cost me somewhere around $500-600... and that's a dual-GPU card. Now that's the price of a high end single GPU card, and the high end dual-GPU cards cost as much as a pretty damn good entire computer build would.


My 590s were 750$...

But i paid muahaah... one was a gtx 470 + 300$ and the other was 500$..









So cash wise 800$ for 2.. And i beat gtx 690 not to bad.. But im waiting for the gtx 685 to replace these...
As these use ALOT of power..


----------



## elementaldragon

Would be nice if they'd make a Megaflow fan with the LED power wire.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Would be nice if they'd make a Megaflow fan with the LED power wire.


I love the red look with a black case.. it is not over bright aswell just enough to look cool..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Got a Maximus Formula in the mail today with this..


Well update on this..

Built it today everything seemed to work.. overclocked the i5 760 to 3.8ghz pretty easy... The USBS work aswell...

I did not hook up the fire wire as that is what is right below the burn out.. that must be what is burned out..

Seller has not returned my PM's yet hate to ask for 20$ in a dispute before talking to him tho..

Just the risk you take buying used great deal but sometimes this happens...


----------



## Valgaur

ugh 3 way 670's will be awesome...but will be loud. might just use 2 way sli, but I'm curious if the bridge is even long enough on the sniper 3 to let them both be on the 16X sockets.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ugh 3 way 670's will be awesome...but will be loud. might just use 2 way sli, but I'm curious if the bridge is even long enough on the sniper 3 to let them both be on the 16X sockets.


Should come with atleast a 3 way sli bridge... if not you can buy a 4 way.. i know where some are..


----------



## Valgaur

yeah it comes with both...I need to stop looking at the 2011 sockets.....must....fight it


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah it comes with both...I need to stop looking at the 2011 sockets.....must....fight it


I dont ever bother looking at them.. I just grin that my cpu is just as fast as there 500$/1000$ cpu...
And all the other stuff i was able to buy. By not wasting money there...

Just wait till Virtue Mvp gets better and they make full use of the 4000 on die gpu of IB... gaming will never be the same...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I dont ever bother looking at them.. I just grin that my cpu is just as fast as there 500$/1000$ cpu...
> And all the other stuff i was able to buy. By not wasting money there...
> Just wait till Virtue Mvp gets better and they make full use of the 4000 on die gpu of IB... gaming will never be the same...


(bows in greatness) thank you Masta san. Mush appreciated you using the 3570k or the 3770k?


----------



## elementaldragon

I don't even think i could consider a red LED fan. My motherboard (Asus P8P67 Deluxe) is blue and black, my CPU fans are blue and black, stock fans are black, memory heatsinks are blue.... pretty much the only thing that's not black or blue in my case are the optical/hard drives, and my two Noctua fans.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> (bows in greatness) thank you Masta san. Mush appreciated you using the 3570k or the 3770k?


3770k 4.9ghz.. until i get the bugs worked out on my cooler noise ill try for 5ghz..

Read meh Sig @[email protected]


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> I don't even think i could consider a red LED fan. My motherboard (Asus P8P67 Deluxe) is blue and black, my CPU fans are blue and black, stock fans are black, memory heatsinks are blue.... pretty much the only thing that's not black or blue in my case are the optical/hard drives, and my two Noctua fans.


Get the blue LEd megaflow then









My UD5H is black and blue ram is red..

I have a red led fan in the front and a blue led gpu fan in the back.. and honestly it looks pretty good...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3770k 4.9ghz.. until i get the bugs worked out on my cooler noise ill try for 5ghz..
> Read meh Sig @[email protected]


with the octua nh-d14...nice man I want that kind of clock on this sucker. one question tho for the sniper 3....what ram will fit under that thing. I want 2 sets of these http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator/cmp8gx3m2a1600c9.html

Also for the 3 or 4 (mainly 4 670's) the ax 1200 can do that right? and sadly another question...where would I be able to fit a sound card in there...lol


----------



## Hokies83

This little sucker looks great in your case as it sits right where the side grills are.. Also has my gtx 590s idle in the mid 30s... has a speed controller to.. And pushes a hell of alot of air into the gpu fan..

Will fit between sli cards aswell. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888112

IMO kinda puts an end to the need to pay all that cash for water blocks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> with the octua nh-d14...nice man I want that kind of clock on this sucker. one question tho for the sniper 3....what ram will fit under that thing. I want 2 sets of these http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/dominator/cmp8gx3m2a1600c9.html
> Also for the 3 or 4 (mainly 4 670's) the ax 1200 can do that right? and sadly another question...where would I be able to fit a sound card in there...lol


The ax 1200 will power those no prob they dont use alot of power... will use alot less them my 590s...

Thats some old ram dude... get something else.. And that will be a tight fit.. u can adjust the fan on the NH-D14 and also the heat sink it'sself will bend a lil.. I have half an inch between tt and my G skill rip jaws x series.. But it does cover all 4 ram slots lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The ax 1200 will power those no prob they dont use alot of power... will use alot less them my 590s...
> Thats some old ram dude... get something else.. And that will be a tight fit.. u can adjust the fan on the NH-D14 and also the heat sink it'sself will bend a lil.. I have half an inch between tt and my G skill rip jaws x series.. But it does cover all 4 ram slots lol.


fuuuuuuug. ohh well....hmmm RAM hunting I go again. (want the dominators for the WC ability but honestly......not worth it anymore)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> fuuuuuuug. ohh well....hmmm RAM hunting I go again. (want the dominators for the WC ability but honestly......not worth it anymore)


Here pictures just for you.. From the looks of it i would try not to get anything taller then the G skill rip jaws..


----------



## Valgaur

shesh....close call man


----------



## Hokies83

You could go with the low profile Corsair Vengeance samething has the other just low profile..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233280

NH-D14 gonna cover it up anywho lol..


----------



## Valgaur

yeah thats what I was thinkin of


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah thats what I was thinkin of


Im going to be putting 3 of these on my NH-D14 ill let u know how it goes..

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1381&products_id=20163

There on sale on Newegg for 11$ shipped may want to scooop some up.. look at the static pressure.. that is what cooling is all about..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im going to be putting 3 of these on my NH-D14 ill let u know how it goes..
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1381&products_id=20163
> There on sale on Newegg for 11$ shipped may want to scooop some up.. look at the static pressure.. that is what cooling is all about..


wow....do tell indeed and how you getting a third on there??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> wow....do tell indeed and how you getting a third on there??


You can zip tie them .. But also... if you email them they will ship u a 3rd fan mounting kit for free.. Great customer service.

My fan mounts are in rough shape after the San ace install.. hopefully i can salvage the mounts..

ill see how this goes if im still un happy wanna buy my Nh-D14 for 55$ lol?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can zip tie them .. But also... if you email them they will ship u a 3rd fan mounting kit for free.. Great customer service.
> My fan mounts are in rough shape after the San ace install.. hopefully i can salvage the mounts..
> ill see how this goes if im still un happy wanna buy my Nh-D14 for 55$ lol?


I might lol


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Leds and CFM.. stock fan is like 54cfm 19 dba megaflow is 110 cfm 19dba
> That stock 200mm is the biggest turd of a fan ive ever seen...


Was surprised to see it was a 3-pin 200mm fan as well. They should make more 200mm fans that way, and not with molex connectors.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynqNCcVBd0E
> shouldn't have found that out lol....now I want to 3 way that thing and get 690 results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how much RAM should i use in my build?


I'd say for everyday use and some gaming... around 8GB. At least 6GB, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Mega flow is an exact fit replacement. everything lines up perfect.


The same with the CM Storm Force 200. Exact fit.









NZXT's 200mm fans are too small.

Finally got in touch with the local Cooler Master Distributor. Apparently the Product Manager is a friend from my high school. Small world, LOL. They said they were aware of the revised Cosmos II fan controller by CM and already are trying to procure the said part. Just have to wait until they arrive, I guess.


----------



## EagleTwo




----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*


Those Xbox 360 games are bottle necking your PC...


----------



## dbit

Can I has join?


----------



## Valgaur

* le me wants the maximus V extreme (smexy) ((mobo btw))


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006662%2050001402&IsNodeId=1&Description=670%20gtx&name=EVGA&Order=BESTMATCH

hmm now what 670 to get...2gb or 4gb....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006662%2050001402&IsNodeId=1&Description=670%20gtx&name=EVGA&Order=BESTMATCH
> hmm now what 670 to get...2gb or 4gb....


Well u grabing just 1 to wait for gtx 685? if so 4gb will prolly hold better resale value.


----------



## Valgaur

when is the gtx 685 suppose to be hittin us?


----------



## Hokies83

Says Q 3 2012 http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-600/geforce-gtx-685


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Teufel254

Sorry about crappy pics my girl took my camera on her family vacation so i'll take better ones when she gets back

This is my first paint job and mod (Antique Brass Metallic)























So can I join now


----------



## Valgaur

okay...thats ballin.....ohh and the new maximus V extreme...me wants that nows


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Says Q 3 2012 http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-600/geforce-gtx-685


man I still might just stick with these 670's. especially if I sli three...or more lol sounds like the 685 will be right around the area between the 690 and 680 3 670's beat the 690 btw so 4 will be pownage and look cool...but wont be very quiet sadly. still curious as to how I'm gonna fit a sound card.....especially if i quad these things.


----------



## Teufel254

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> man I still might just stick with these 670's. especially if I sli three...or more lol sounds like the 685 will be right around the area between the 690 and 680 3 670's beat the 690 btw so 4 will be pownage and look cool...but wont be very quiet sadly. still curious as to how I'm gonna fit a sound card.....especially if i quad these things.


3 x 670 cant really keep up witha 690 and have only beat it in min FPS on a couple games like BF3 ... now 3 x 680 smash a 690 in most games and areas. look up linus on youtube.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel254*
> 
> 3 x 670 cant really keep up witha 690 and have only beat it in min FPS on a couple games like BF3 ... now 3 x 680 smash a 690 in most games and areas. look up linus on youtube.


already did ^.^ hence those stats


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rFYAKI-1u4&feature=g-vrec

poor hitler


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel254*
> 
> 3 x 670 cant really keep up witha 690 and have only beat it in min FPS on a couple games like BF3 ... now 3 x 680 smash a 690 in most games and areas. look up linus on youtube.


wheres the 680 vs 690 you are referring?


----------



## Hokies83

ima be rolling 2 gtx 685s which will slap a gtx 690 around and 3 gtx 670s


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ima be rolling 2 gtx 685s which will slap a gtx 690 around and 3 gtx 670s


what about 4 670's....now im just being competitive


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=02G-P4-2687-KR&family=GeForce%20600%20Series%20Family&sw=

screw it....EVGA support convinced me...680's it is 100 bucks more for much more epicness of cooling.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what about 4 670's....now im just being competitive


Well Gtx 685 is gk 110...

And will avg 30% faster then a gtx 680 so 2 gtx 685s would be about 35% faster then 1 gtx 690.. in theory they should also be Faster then 4 gtx 670s. But not by much. and cost alot less..

As they will be in 16x 16x bandwidth and be using less power.

Im thinking they will be priced between 549$ and 649$


----------



## Valgaur

hmmm.......might wait on 680 so i can just swap it out you know?


----------



## mtrx

The GTX 685, if they will even make one, won't be out atleast until Q1 2013. The GK110 Tesla card is only coming out on Q4 2012, so the gaming version of the card isn't going to be around anytime soon. That's the main reason I went for GTX 680's myself instead of waiting a whole year.


----------



## Valgaur

screw it 680 signature 2's it is muhahahahaha


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I was very much thinking about getting a NH-D14 aswell when I was picking the parts for this rig, but I was worried about the massive weight of the D14 possibly bending a 400+ euro motherboard. Even with a proper backplate, the D14 manages to bend some motherboards. H100 was a much "safer" choice in that regard. Also the Corsair Vengances wouldn't have fit with the D14 on LGA2011 motherboards.
> H100 isn't flawless though. It's true that they have potential problems, I had the infamous pump cavitation rattle on mine caused by the 12v line being a bit overvolted causing the pump to run at too high RPM. Fixed it by doing the diode voltage drop mod, and now this H100 is running like a dream.


Don't worry about it, it'll definately be able to handle the weight. Personally, I think that if you're not into overclocking much, you should stick with aircooling and either buy a cheap Hyper 212 Evo or +, and a NH-D14 if you're prepared to spend a little more money. I'd only go for the H100 if you want an OC with temps beyond what air cooling can provide you.

I should also warn you: the H100 with stock fans is incredibly noisy. _Much_ noisier than the NH-D14.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> The GTX 685, if they will even make one, won't be out atleast until Q1 2013. The GK110 Tesla card is only coming out on Q4 2012, so the gaming version of the card isn't going to be around anytime soon. That's the main reason I went for GTX 680's myself instead of waiting a whole year.


Diff web sites say diff things you can only wait and see.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Don't worry about it, it'll definately be able to handle the weight. Personally, I think that if you're not into overclocking much, you should stick with aircooling and either buy a cheap Hyper 212 Evo or +, and a NH-D14 if you're prepared to spend a little more money. I'd only go for the H100 if you want an OC with temps beyond what air cooling can provide you.
> I should also warn you: the H100 with stock fans is incredibly noisy. _Much_ noisier than the NH-D14.


Look at it like this.. The stock fans on the h100 reach 90 cfm... the stock ones on the NH-D14 only do 65cfm 140mm and 54 cfm 120mm.

And the diff on Avg is 2 c between the 2.. Now replaceing the fans on the NH-d14 can pretty much easy out perform the H100..

The only Advantage i see the H100 having is a very good cooler that also leaves a very neat look in your case.

THe nh-D14 covers up the whole top area of a standard ATX mb.

On the note of the bending.. Those must be some cheapo MBS cause i pick my MB up by my NH-d14 and carry it around and there is no bending of the mb.

Also i have put very very heavy fans on it and still no bending..
only reason i could se it bending a mb is the mb is made cheap or a person did not use all the mounting holes for there mb in the case.


----------



## Valgaur

ugh....i think im gonna be waiting a while for my asus mobo....


----------



## Hokies83

Ram and Cd/dvd roms are al 10% off at newegg good time for you to buy.

Meh ive built 7 itx systems today for Sunbelt but i still got my fan controller installed on my Cosmos 2.


----------



## Valgaur

hmmmm....am kinda looking into sound cards...bu wondering what the Maximus V extreme will have onboard


----------



## drkimlee

Does any one think this Res is to big....







I didn't read the specs of the size when i bought it offline LOL[ URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2568560/width/600/height/450]







[/URL]L


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Does any one think this Res is to big....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read the specs of the size when i bought it offline LOL[ URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2568560/width/600/height/450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]L


is that a 450 res?


----------



## JayJay18

Anyone get an email back from Marvin yet for the free gift?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Anyone get an email back from Marvin yet for the free gift?


Not i... I just got this today..

Dear Customer,

Understood. You can order a replacement panel under warranty coverage here:

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php

Requests ship out within 2 to 7 business days pending stock.

Respectfully,

Marvin Ruelas
Support Specialist
Cooler Master RPBU
4820 Schaefer Ave
Chino, CA 91710
Tel: 1-888-624-5099
URL: www.CoolerMaster-USA.com


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Anyone get an email back from Marvin yet for the free gift?


I ordered the panel revision too but what is the free gift for? I would "PRESUME" its for the trouble of having a faulty panel?


----------



## Valgaur

i wants to orderz my case


----------



## Disturbed117

Just purchased the cosmos II.









For anyone not aware, You can purchase this case for $309 at newegg until the 30th.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> is that a 450 res?


Nar 240x80 mm. It takes up so much room. Fits snug but


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just purchased the cosmos II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone not aware, You can purchase this case for $309 at newegg until the 30th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Nar 240x80 mm. It takes up so much room. Fits snug but


yes to the case and shesh....thought 250 would fit easy...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Just purchased the cosmos II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone not aware, You can purchase this case for $309 at newegg until the 30th.


$299.99 at Performance PCS for a long time now, dont know when it will end


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> $299.99 at Performance PCS for a long time now, dont know when it will end


Ah, Maybe i should have looked elsewhere before purchasing.

$309 on newegg after shipping. Oh well.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yes to the case and shesh....thought 250 would fit easy...


250 height will fit fine its just how wide it is what im concerned about lol


----------



## gponcho

Well got my replacement Fan controller and everything seems to be working out fine. Thanks CM!









Question to anyone out there. Can you hook up more then one fan per controller. I have one Top fan cable (going to the controller) and I need to hook up to fans. Anyone do this and did anyone have any issues. This question is for the people that got the new and improved fan controller.

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

you can hook up two fans to each line....as long as they aren't super high demanding fans.


----------



## Valgaur

wut wo....a random 50 lb package is headed towards me.....wonder what it could be.....hmmmmmm weird


----------



## gponcho

Hey if anyone is interested there is a nice review of the Asus Maxi mus V Formula Motherboard. Click on link below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274733/my-asus-maximus-v-formula-review/0_50


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you can hook up two fans to each line....as long as they aren't super high demanding fans.


Looking at hooking up two Spectre Pro 120 LED fans. I think that they should be fine?


----------



## Valgaur

they should be fine honestly i could easily fit 6 noctua nf-f12's on one channel...i know crazy and full power at that btw.

personally called noctua to make sure along with cooler master you can call to make sure. I always do since im crazy


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hey if anyone is interested there is a nice review of the Asus Maxi mus V Formula Motherboard. Click on link below:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274733/my-asus-maximus-v-formula-review/0_50


He is using a 2500k =/

You wont know what the mb can really do till an IB cpu is put in it and all the features can be used.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He is using a 2500k =/
> You wont know what the mb can really do till an IB cpu is put in it and all the features can be used.


yesh


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> wut wo....a random 50 lb package is headed towards me.....wonder what it could be.....hmmmmmm weird


50? Coulda swore the shipping weight was a bit higher on mine....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> 50? Coulda swore the shipping weight was a bit higher on mine....


Mine was like 68 lbs.. First time ever UPS pulled into my drive way









Also it was alot harder to move around in the box then out of the box.. that box is massive.


----------



## Valgaur

meh whatevs


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> meh whatevs


LoL i got 1 of my 590s for trade for a gtx 680 in the market place noobody wants to tradeeeee meeee...

Mine is faster and worth more @[email protected] i just want the lower power bill is all heh...


----------



## Valgaur

680 = more cuda cores......


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 680 = more cuda cores......


Yea but it is worth less and slower 590 = 2 gtx 580s

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/516?vs=555


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea but it is worth less and slower 590 = 2 gtx 580s
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/516?vs=555


still not sure how many 680's imma use


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> still not sure how many 680's imma use


Im trying to down grade the gpus and just wait for gtx 685 or 700 series.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im trying to down grade the gpus and just wait for gtx 685 or 700 series.


meh 4 680's...omg....would be awesome


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> meh 4 680's...omg....would be awesome


Just a waste if u dont have 3 monitors lol..


----------



## zk1mpls

yeah... even just 2 would be a waste, to be honest... for now. LOL.


----------



## Valgaur

lol I'm kidding I am going to get two most likely make use of the dual screen ability

also so my WC loop doesn't look pansy ^.^


----------



## zk1mpls

yeah. that's the only thing i don't like about this case. even if you put a ton of stuff in... it doesn't seem enough. haha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> yeah. that's the only thing i don't like about this case. even if you put a ton of stuff in... it doesn't seem enough. haha


which is why im watercooling everything lol

also the asus STX sound card...omg im excited for that


----------



## zk1mpls

likewise. lol

Yeah, the STX is a really good sound card. Planning to get just a Xonar DGX for my rig so I can offload the audio to my Wireless MixAmp.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Ah, Maybe i should have looked elsewhere before purchasing.
> $309 on newegg after shipping. Oh well.


oh 309 after shipping? that is a better deal, perf. pcs charge $90 at lowest for only the case!!!!!!


----------



## gliggo

Hi guys,

In the middle of modding my Cosmos 2 and just wanted to make sure that if I remove the glue and some of the wires off the case fan controller that it will still operate as normal?

Another question I want is ask is will this fan controller: http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/lamptron-fc8/ - fit in the front bay and still close with the slider?

Any help would be appreciated







cheers!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> In the middle of modding my Cosmos 2 and just wanted to make sure that if I remove the glue and some of the wires off the case fan controller that it will still operate as normal?
> Another question I want is ask is will this fan controller: http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/lamptron-fc8/ - fit in the front bay and still close with the slider?
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


By the way that is the old fan controller you may want to get the new updated fan controller before doing any work. Just in case you change your mind and want to keep the orginal CM controller instead of going with Lamptron.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> By the way that is the old fan controller you may want to get the new updated fan controller before doing any work. Just in case you change your mind and want to keep the orginal CM controller instead of going with Lamptron.


hey mate ive heard about the new controllers. But i am also located in australia and heard they were distributing it to America and around that area.

Im not to sure if i can contact someone from CM Australia or if some one else can help me out.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> hey mate ive heard about the new controllers. But i am also located in australia and heard they were distributing it to America and around that area.
> Im not to sure if i can contact someone from CM Australia or if some one else can help me out.


I would contact *CM MR HAF* he may be able to help you or point you to the right direction to whom to contact regarding the updated fan controller.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I would contact *CM MR HAF* he may be able to help you or point you to the right direction to whom to contact regarding the updated fan controller.


thank you guys ill give it a go. And see what happens. But does any one have experience with an FC5 or FC8 in the front panel?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> In the middle of modding my Cosmos 2 and just wanted to make sure that if I remove the glue and some of the wires off the case fan controller that it will still operate as normal?
> Another question I want is ask is will this fan controller: http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/lamptron-fc8/ - fit in the front bay and still close with the slider?
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


Yup, there shouldn't be any issues.







They would still work. I removed the fan LED wires on my Cosmos II fan controller. That glue is pretty annoying to remove, though.

I don't think the FC8 would work with the Cosmos II sliding front panel, unfortunately. It sits too flush with the drive bays.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Yup, there shouldn't be any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would still work. I removed the fan LED wires on my Cosmos II fan controller. That glue is pretty annoying to remove, though.
> I don't think the FC8 would work with the Cosmos II sliding front panel, unfortunately. It sits too flush with the drive bays.


Good as, shame the FC series doesnt work out. Im mainly just trying to get the massive bundle of cables out from the back.

Ive got the fc touch from lamptron already . Looks like ill be needing another









Thanks for the help guys


----------



## barkinos98

how good/bad is the original/updated stock fan controller on the cosmos for controlling gentle typhoon AP-15's? and how many fans can i control through the controller? im asking these as i got some more moneyz to spend and i couldnt decide to go with Corsair White Braided Cables for AX1200 or a fan controller.


----------



## Hokies83

Corsair x 1200 cables look nice already get a Nzxt Sentry LX fan controller.. looks good in the case... what i use atleast.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how good/bad is the original/updated stock fan controller on the cosmos for controlling gentle typhoon AP-15's? and how many fans can i control through the controller? im asking these as i got some more moneyz to spend and i couldnt decide to go with Corsair White Braided Cables for AX1200 or a fan controller.


With either the old or with new version of the controller you can connect in total 9 fans to it.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> With either the old or with new version of the controller you can connect in total 9 fans to it.


well then i probably will go with the cables, but then again i dont have a window to show them. btw, can i fit a dual bay something to the hotswap bay? also what is the best fan controller for $75?


----------



## Valgaur

hopefully my case has the new controller


----------



## Hokies83

Good luck.. got mine 2 weeks ago and it was still old controller..

Meh i bought another fan controller anywho.. im only using the cm fan controller to control the after market cool master fans i bought.. at full speed cause there quiet anywho..

*Valgaur question for you what is my Nuctua fan doing in this picture what is it's task?*


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hopefully my case has the new controller


I talked to a CM rep and they did state the new cases do have the revised controller panel installed.

I just a 230mm Bitfenix case fan and i am HOPING i can squeeze it in upfront along with the new 140 for the back. Both, which i find real nice, have the 3pin fan/led cables! Here is hoping!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I talked to a CM rep and they did state the new cases do have the revised controller panel installed.
> I just a 230mm Bitfenix case fan and i am HOPING i can squeeze it in upfront along with the new 140 for the back. Both, which i find real nice, have the 3pin fan/led cables! Here is hoping!


dont see that 230mm fiting should of just grabbed a 200 Magaflow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072


----------



## Hokies83

Sorry bout the bad paint work my mouse is a bit difective.. trying to get an rma with logitech heh,,



red = hot air

blue = cool air..

The gtx 590 vents half the hot air into your case and half out sooo u have to work air flow around to force it out of the case and away from your heat sink.


----------



## Disturbed117

Should have my case tomorrow.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> dont see that 230mm fiting should of just grabbed a 200 Magaflow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103072


Actually it might. the dimensions of the fan is 230x200x30mm. If I position the fan in one direction it will not fit. If it is turned the other way, it will fit. I wont be able to add a 120 up front with it but such is the sacrifice









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_327&products_id=32937

I will be putting in the fan tomorrow and taking pics


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Good luck.. got mine 2 weeks ago and it was still old controller..
> Meh i bought another fan controller anywho.. im only using the cm fan controller to control the after market cool master fans i bought.. at full speed cause there quiet anywho..
> *Valgaur question for you what is my Nuctua fan doing in this picture what is it's task?*


either cooling something in thew front......or just using it as a air mover in the middle of the case....which is weird since they aren't really ment for that....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sorry bout the bad paint work my mouse is a bit difective.. trying to get an rma with logitech heh,,
> 
> red = hot air
> blue = cool air..
> The gtx 590 vents half the hot air into your case and half out sooo u have to work air flow around to force it out of the case and away from your heat sink.


that durn 590 mang


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The gtx 590 vents half the hot air into your case and half out sooo u have to work air flow around to force it out of the case and away from your heat sink.


I struggled with the same problem on my old rig and the GTX 295. In the end I had to set up cardboard pieces on my old P182 to try to help with the airflow. At that point I had enough of dual GPU cards and decided not to buy one again unless it vents all the heat out of the case.. that's why 680 SLI > 690 in my opinion.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I struggled with the same problem on my old rig and the GTX 295. In the end I had to set up cardboard pieces on my old P182 to try to help with the airflow. At that point I had enough of dual GPU cards and decided not to buy one again unless it vents all the heat out of the case.. that's why 680 SLI > 690 in my opinion.


I like this guy ^.^


----------



## drkimlee

Hey guys i cant decide need opinions of what would be better. A Thick 360 RX XSPC Rad in just pull or a thin 360 Koolance Rad in push pull config also to match with the rest of my Koolance parts. These are for my Cosmos 2.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hey guys i cant decide need opinions of what would be better. A Thick 360 RX XSPC Rad in just pull or a thin 360 Koolance Rad in push pull config also to match with the rest of my Koolance parts. These are for my Cosmos 2.


You can take all the drive bays out of the bottom and fit a push pull thick 360 there.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can take all the drive bays out of the bottom and fit a push pull thick 360 there.


Would it hit my PSU?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well then i probably will go with the cables, but then again i dont have a window to show them. btw, can i fit a dual bay something to the hotswap bay? also what is the best fan controller for $75?


Unfortunately, you can't put dual-bay 5.25" devices in the hot-swap bays. It isn't tall enough. There's also sort of a raised part on the floor, so that even if you did manage to get a device in, it isn't aligned flush with the rest of your 5.25" devices.









Man, I wish we could've fit a dual-bay reservoir down there. It would've been in the perfect spot, IMO.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Would it hit my PSU?


Measure it.. But i have seen a post somewhere ... where somebody put a fat rad down there.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Would it hit my PSU?


No


Whoops!! I'm wrong. Mine is a 240 not 360. I think it would be a very tight fit


----------



## Hokies83

a 360 fat rad will fit down there.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> No
> 
> Whoops!! I'm wrong. Mine is a 240 not 360. I think it would be a very tight fit


Hmm well i deffinatly know a thick 240rad will fit in the bottom, with 360 you would have to push your PSU out the back... Maybe. Wouldnt happen to know if theres enough clearance for an 360 XSPC RX Rad to fit up the top?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hmm well i deffinatly know a thick 240rad will fit in the bottom, with 360 you would have to push your PSU out the back... Maybe. Wouldnt happen to know if theres enough clearance for an 360 XSPC RX Rad to fit up the top?


You only have 50-55mm of thickness to work with up top... unless u figure a way to mount it on the outside.

See where the 120mm is in the bottom?? You can mod that place and get another inch.. so what u have there add 2 inches to it.. then the distance between his 240 and the psu.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> hey mate ive heard about the new controllers. But i am also located in australia and heard they were distributing it to America and around that area.
> Im not to sure if i can contact someone from CM Australia or if some one else can help me out.


I am in Hong Kong.. contacted Cooler master online, and they told me to talk to the supplier who sold it to me.. they will contact CM and get the part out. So.. I am now waiting for my part in Hong Kong... so.. it is available outside of the US... just not as convenient to get, as CM deals with distributors and resellers and they deal with the customer, not Cooler Master direct. (that is what I have been made aware of)

Cooler master also Told, if the distributor/reseller don't know about it.. for them to contact CM sales reps, and they will sort it out.

Good luck.


----------



## Valgaur

I want my asus mobo to release....


----------



## zk1mpls

double post.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Measure it.. But i have seen a post somewhere ... where somebody put a fat rad down there.


I've seen that post... it's a guy with an AX1200. He pulled his PSU out a bit from the back so it would fit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want my asus mobo to release....


Same here man... any day now... please!







Which ASUS board are you getting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> I am in Hong Kong.. contacted Cooler master online, and they told me to talk to the supplier who sold it to me.. they will contact CM and get the part out. So.. I am now waiting for my part in Hong Kong... so.. it is available outside of the US... just not as convenient to get, as CM deals with distributors and resellers and they deal with the customer, not Cooler Master direct. (that is what I have been made aware of)
> Cooler master also Told, if the distributor/reseller don't know about it.. for them to contact CM sales reps, and they will sort it out.
> Good luck.


Same exact thing here in the Philippines. Contacted both ends (CM Global and CM PH) to have them both up to speed. The local distributor has been made aware of the part, and has apparently placed orders for the replacement. Any day/week/month now... soon? LOL


----------



## Hokies83

AX1200 is a big psu most are not so big.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I've seen that post... it's a guy with an AX1200. He pulled his PSU out a bit from the back so it would fit.
> Same here man... any day now... please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ASUS board are you getting?
> Same exact thing here in the Philippines. Contacted both ends (CM Global and CM PH) to have them both up to speed. The local distributor has been made aware of the part, and has apparently placed orders for the replacement. Any day/week/month now... soon? LOL


the maximus V extreme....oh my glob mang


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> the maximus V extreme....oh my glob mang


Man, you're going to wait it out much, much longer than I would for the Maximus V Formula. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Man, you're going to wait it out much, much longer than I would be for the Maximus V Formula. Best of luck to ya!


don't say christmas...i would cry'


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't put dual-bay 5.25" devices in the hot-swap bays. It isn't tall enough. There's also sort of a raised part on the floor, so that even if you did manage to get a device in, it isn't aligned flush with the rest of your 5.25" devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wish we could've fit a dual-bay reservoir down there. It would've been in the perfect spot, IMO.


thats bad. i dont think it is that hard to make it a little bigger. anyway, can we install a fan controller (if yes is there anyway to close the gap) i have 75$ spare and i think i will go with the AX1200 white cable set, but no window so that doesnt make any sense


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> thats bad. i dont think it is that hard to make it a little bigger. anyway, can we install a fan controller (if yes is there anyway to close the gap) i have 75$ spare and i think i will go with the AX1200 white cable set, but no window so that doesnt make any sense


hence my plans to have the side panel window modded









i think the gap needs about 3/8" more height to fit in a dual-bay device there. What I was thinking is just moving down my optical drive down there if I do get a dual bay fan controller/dual bay res, but still figuring out how to prop it up.there aren't any metal tabs to support its weight. Have something else in mind If I don't go with a fan controller (provided the replacement fan controller works perfect).


That tiny raised platform-like part at the bottom of the hot-swap is a little annoying. Mis-aligns the device you put there.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> hence my plans to have the side panel window modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the gap needs about 3/8" more height to fit in a dual-bay device there. What I was thinking is just moving down my optical drive down there if I do get a dual bay fan controller/dual bay res, but still figuring out how to prop it up.there aren't any metal tabs to support its weight. Have something else in mind If I don't go with a fan controller (provided the replacement fan controller works perfect).
> 
> That tiny raised platform-like part at the bottom of the hot-swap is a little annoying. Mis-aligns the device you put there.


Here is what i did with a rubber fan mount lol.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ What did using that exactly do? I don't get it. LOL.

EDIT: If you mean holding up the sliding front panel up... that isn't what I meant. I have another mod in mind for that, but I'd want the panel to still be able to slide up and down.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ What did using that exactly do? I don't get it. LOL.


Holds the front cover up so the lcd on fan controller is open and also allows air for front fan.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ What did using that exactly do? I don't get it. LOL.


Held the cover from sliding either up or down? ( Not sure, don't have the case







)


----------



## zk1mpls

Lol. Edited my original reply. Didn't notice the small rubber fan mount inserted at first.

Anyway, I meant that I needed something to prop up the weight of the optical drive when I put it in the top portion of the space from the removed hot-swap bays... possibly even to secure it in place.

I have a mod in mind for that front sliding panel. Still want it to slide up and down.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Lol. Edited my original reply. Didn't notice the small rubber fan mount inserted at first.
> Anyway, I meant that I needed something to prop up the weight of the optical drive when I put it in the top portion of the space from the removed hot-swap bays... possibly even to secure it in place.
> I have a mod in mind for that front sliding panel. Still want it to slide up and down.


Why not just use black or smoke colored acrylic pieces? That is what I intended to do to fill in that gap. Or even use a color that will help define the scheme of your case? Just a penny for your thoughts after I put my 2 cents in


----------



## barkinos98

so yeah i probably will go for the cable kit as i will use several Aerocool Shark editions and 5 GT-15 s, and apparently all are really silent.oh and also, i will change the AP-15 to Noiseblockers as they look better and are quieter. so i probably wont need a fan controller anyways (at least something aftermarket) neither a cable kit as i said i dont have a window kit (yet) and probably not until CM makes one as i am terrible with powered hand tools. what else should i add to my build? (blackrose) i dont need storage, another card is too expensive, cpu is the best case is awesome







no more ram (32GB)

edit: OMG!!! we CAN mount a 200mm rad but ehh... no space for hdd+ssd then. also the megaflow red led'ded fan be replaced with the original front fan w/o any problems?


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here is what i did with a rubber fan mount lol.


I love your custom air cooling on the right side of the case. LOL


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hey guys i cant decide need opinions of what would be better. A Thick 360 RX XSPC Rad in just pull or a thin 360 Koolance Rad in push pull config also to match with the rest of my Koolance parts. These are for my Cosmos 2.


You might be able to fix the RX up top, but im not sure of mobo clearance. What you could do is get the XSPC EX360 rad and do a 5 fan push/pull setup.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I love your custom air cooling on the right side of the case. LOL


LoL the one fan is a hepa filter thing i use it to cut down on dust in my room.. So my PC gets less dusty..

The other is for the winter... They like to keep it 80 degrees in here.. so i have to open the window in the pc room and use a fan...


----------



## Nafi

wow, just received the upgraded fan controller and it's totally crap.

All fans ( including the coolermaster ones) are buzzing really loud on low and mid speed. Full speed is fine.

building in the old one again...


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafi*
> 
> wow, just received the upgraded fan controller and it's totally crap.
> All fans ( including the coolermaster ones) are buzzing really loud on low and mid speed. Full speed is fine.
> building in the old one again...


Really I got mine and it is working very nice no issues what so ever


----------



## Hokies83

I got mine.. dont feel like doing all that wire management over again and quite pissed about the size of that box and CM not putting me any fans in it.

Also have you noticed that they CM REPS have vanished from this thread?


----------



## Dragonix

I just installed the new fan controller (black PCB) and I noticed something strange with the stock 200mm fan in the front of the case. The light from the fan is much darker now, barely noticible through the dust filter. Also the fan is making a very weak, yet audiable rattling sound when working on low and medium setting. The sound is gone when on high setting.

Has anyone also noticed that or is it just me?


----------



## Nafi

could be the same problem i have with the new controller posted 2 posts before you









All my fans are buzzing with the new one but the 200mm fan is very noisy.


----------



## Dragonix

Oh, I didn't notice your post. Well, I installed all new fans as well so it's hard to tell. My old graphics card (had to RMA the new one) is buzzing like crazy so I'm not sure about the fans.


----------



## mtrx

Same was happening on my new black PCB fan controller, low/medium making noises and high speed is fine, except for the air rushing noise which is too loud itself. It's just like the old green PCB fan controller, except that one only made annoying noises with third party fans. This one seems to have problems even with original CM fans along with third party ones.

Ended up running Noctua LNA and ULNA adapters through all the fans, atleast this way they are quiet. Not impressed by the fan controller though.


----------



## Disturbed117

Add me to the list please.


----------



## Valgaur

i wantz le case....almost here to


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Same was happening on my new black PCB fan controller, low/medium making noises and high speed is fine, except for the air rushing noise which is too loud itself. It's just like the old green PCB fan controller, except that one only made annoying noises with third party fans. This one seems to have problems even with original CM fans along with third party ones.
> Ended up running Noctua LNA and ULNA adapters through all the fans, atleast this way they are quiet. Not impressed by the fan controller though.


Hi to all of you,my first post to this forum, i am a person passionate for pc's but i don't use to write to forums (don't know why really,i mean i enjoy reading alot but i seldom participate).

I want to build my next pc inside this beauty of a case and i beleive in the next couple of weeks i will make it mine(at last).

My question for you my friend: Did you use the noctua adapters on noctua fans or other brand fans and how did this resolve your problems with the revised fan controller?

I am a freak of quietness and i am planning on using quality be quiet silent wings2 fans for this build in order to match the all black theme of this case,and your post gave me the idea of alternate using some noctua adapters i have spare instead of purchasing the lamptron touch that i had in mind,only to reduce clutter and save some space by "earning" a 3.5 bay.So is it worth what you thought of? I mean did your fans stopped making noise,and are those fans noctua ones or of a different brand?

Excellent thread by the way,helps a lot of thinking what you can do exactly(all the details) with the case even before you buy it


----------



## mtrx

I'm using the Noctua adapters with all sorts of fans, they just have standard resistors inside them. I just don't use the Cosmos fan controller at all, that's the only way I've managed to keep all the fans quiet.

Quietness is a big deal for myself aswell, being a slight audiophile. Some days I really miss the complete blissful silence of my old Mac Pro.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> Hi to all of you,my first post to this forum, i am a person passionate for pc's but i don't use to write to forums (don't know why really,i mean i enjoy reading alot but i seldom participate).
> I want to build my next pc inside this beauty of a case and i beleive in the next couple of weeks i will make it mine(at last).
> My question for you my friend: Did you use the noctua adapters on noctua fans or other brand fans and how did this resolve your problems with the revised fan controller?
> I am a freak of quietness and i am planning on using quality be quiet silent wings2 fans for this build in order to match the all black theme of this case,and your post gave me the idea of alternate using some noctua adapters i have spare instead of purchasing the lamptron touch that i had in mind,only to reduce clutter and save some space by "earning" a 3.5 bay.So is it worth what you thought of? I mean did your fans stopped making noise,and are those fans noctua ones or of a different brand?
> Excellent thread by the way,helps a lot of thinking what you can do exactly(all the details) with the case even before you buy it


use the noctua nf-f12's amazinggly quiet and you can hook up 5 of them to each channel of the new pcb fan controller. amazing fans man and super quiet









Also these fans have good push especially if you are shoving a lot of stuff into this case. plus they come with splitters so you can chain them.


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> use the noctua nf-f12's amazinggly quiet and you can hook up 5 of them to each channel of the new pcb fan controller. amazing fans man and super quiet


i have nf-f12's,great fans for rads but i wouldn't call them wisper quiet especially on full 1500 rpm facing a rad(quieter than ap-15's for sure but not silent),which is what i am looking for,plus who needs so much static pressure just for case fans? iwouldn;t even consider hooking more than one-maybe two- fans on each channel


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I'm using the Noctua adapters with all sorts of fans, they just have standard resistors inside them. I just don't use the Cosmos fan controller at all, that's the only way I've managed to keep all the fans quiet.
> Quietness is a big deal for myself aswell, being a slight audiophile. Some days I really miss the complete blissful silence of my old Mac Pro.


thanks for the reply, i was thinking since i'll be using probably around 6-8 case fans and with the bulk of cables already there along with the fan controller to simply connect them onto the controller along with the noctua adapter and not using extra psu cables(plus i would avoid hooking them to the board)


----------



## Hokies83

Guys guys there are other fans with low DBA and more CFM then NH-f12s AND ALOT CHEAPER..

More cfm same dba http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007

More CFM less DBA http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 These are the best dba/cfm fans out there right now IMO i have 8 of them they are Very very good.

Also more cfm and less dba.. only come in 140mm tho.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafi*
> 
> wow, just received the upgraded fan controller and it's totally crap.
> All fans ( including the coolermaster ones) are buzzing really loud on low and mid speed. Full speed is fine.
> building in the old one again...


That's not normal contact Cooler Master.

Mine is working fine.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Guys guys there are other fans with low DBA and more CFM then NH-f12s AND ALOT CHEAPER..
> More cfm same dba http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007
> More CFM less DBA http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 These are the best dba/cfm fans out there right now IMO i have 8 of them they are Very very good.
> Also more cfm and less dba.. only come in 140mm tho.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011


i'm sorry im just a big noctua nut mang


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> i'm sorry im just a big noctua nut mang


LoL why i have the NH-D14 and the 120mm fan is sitting on my shelf it is a turd..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL why i have the NH-D14 and the 120mm fan is sitting on my shelf it is a turd..


I like the ugly ducklings if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I like the ugly ducklings if you know what i mean lol


Meh wasteing money for lessor fans..

Get the ones i linked u can get 2 of those for the price of 1 nh-f12..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh wasteing money for lessor fans..
> Get the ones i linked u can get 2 of those for the price of 1 nh-f12..


Im a noctua fan especially for the rads im buying them to get ready for wc.


----------



## Disturbed117

Pics of my baby.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zk1mpls

Just pre-ordered my MVF on BLT. Free shipping and no sales tax, too. Screw waiting for Amazon and Newegg.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Just pre-ordered my MVF on BLT. Free shipping and no sales tax, too. Screw waiting for Amazon and Newegg.


plz tell me how you like that board.....I don't think I can handle to wait for the MVE lol


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> sweet SR-2, man. dual h70s, too. that would be a nice setup to build a full loop.


Thanks man! They're h50's, but they still get the job done really well.
I plan to fully watercool it soon, probably with the exception of the block for the motherboard itself, as that block was well over 200 dollars the last time i checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> curiosity begs me to ask what you do with that dual CPU beast?


Oh, not much, a little bit of minecraft, I suppose.
I actually do tons of stuff at the same time. It has so much raw power and is an absolute blast to use. I do a fair bit of coding and nergling around with it. Most of its use has been for heavy duty video editing and folding @ home so far. The ssd and power supply I had went bad, though so I was unable to participate in the chimp challenge this year, which bummed me out. Its also real fun to use VM's with.
I currently have two iterations of windows 7, Snow Leopard, and Ubuntu Linux installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenbean*
> 
> Play Minesweeper at 9001 FPS.
> Obviously.


This ^ obviously.

I wanna post a pic or two to this thread soon, once I recharge my DSLR. I was able to finish rebuilding my computer with relative ease, however it now weighs at least 80-90 pounds, and is rather difficult to lift. (a big difference from lifting the massive box which the UPS guy dropped off). It looks awesome, in my opinion, and I finally feel like I've done a decent job at cable management. The cable management abilities of this case far exceed that of its predecessor, as it was a nightmare with my original cosmos s.
I currently have the first iteration of the Cosmos II fan controller installed, even though I ordered the case about 2 weeks ago. I have yet to have any serious problems with my fans or any annoying rattling noises, however, I have noticed that this case actually is not as quiet as my XIgmatek Elysium, something I find quite odd, as I'm using all of the same parts, and a few of the fans which came with the case.
The only fan i have connected to the controller right now is the front fan. However, I've noticed that the led on the front fan is not functional. Is this normal with the stock fan controller or a result of my using said fan controller? I should plug it into the board, but I do not believe it will reach. Has anyone experienced similar problems?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im a noctua fan especially for the rads im buying them to get ready for wc.


There far from the best Rad fans.. I hapen to have a set of 3 of the best rad fans ill sell you for 30$ + shipping.... Google this... San Ace 109R1212H1011 and read i have 3 of them.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Thanks man! They're h50's, but they still get the job done really well.
> I plan to fully watercool it soon, probably with the exception of the block for the motherboard itself, as that block was well over 200 dollars the last time i checked.
> Oh, not much, a little bit of minecraft, I suppose.
> I actually do tons of stuff at the same time. It has so much raw power and is an absolute blast to use. I do a fair bit of coding and nergling around with it. Most of its use has been for heavy duty video editing and folding @ home so far. The ssd and power supply I had went bad, though so I was unable to participate in the chimp challenge this year, which bummed me out. Its also real fun to use VM's with.
> I currently have two iterations of windows 7, Snow Leopard, and Ubuntu Linux installed.
> This ^ obviously.
> I wanna post a pic or two to this thread soon, once I recharge my DSLR. I was able to finish rebuilding my computer with relative ease, however it now weighs at least 80-90 pounds, and is rather difficult to lift. (a big difference from lifting the massive box which the UPS guy dropped off). It looks awesome, in my opinion, and I finally feel like I've done a decent job at cable management. The cable management abilities of this case far exceed that of its predecessor, as it was a nightmare with my original cosmos s.
> I currently have the first iteration of the Cosmos II fan controller installed, even though I ordered the case about 2 weeks ago. I have yet to have any serious problems with my fans or any annoying rattling noises, however, I have noticed that this case actually is not as quiet as my XIgmatek Elysium, something I find quite odd, as I'm using all of the same parts, and a few of the fans which came with the case.
> The only fan i have connected to the controller right now is the front fan. However, I've noticed that the led on the front fan is not functional. Is this normal with the stock fan controller or a result of my using said fan controller? I should plug it into the board, but I do not believe it will reach. Has anyone experienced similar problems?


Whats this chimp challenge you speak of....im lost and some what interested.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There far from the best Rad fans.. I hapen to have a set of 3 of the best rad fans ill sell you for 30$ + shipping.... Google this... San Ace 109R1212H1011 and read i have 3 of them.


they look loud and ugly......im a nut on looks for some reason lately no idea why really.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> they look loud and ugly......im a nut on looks for some reason lately no idea why really.


39dba.. but they are the best Rad fans...


----------



## Hokies83

Working my way to 5ghz on Air.. Running prime 95 right now @ 4.5ghz stock volts temps are 60-62 c


----------



## Hokies83

Yes i kno i was at 4.9 ghz... but ima creep my way up 100mhz at a time..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 39dba.. but they are the best Rad fans...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Working my way to 5ghz on Air.. Running prime 95 right now @ 4.5ghz stock volts temps are 60-62 c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes i kno i was at 4.9 ghz... but ima creep my way up 100mhz at a time..


nice dude but 40 dba....omg no thank you man thats way to loud for me and keep getting to 5 i wants that goal as wellz!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Talking to you from 4.6ghz stock volts.. Prime 95 is running heh..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Talking to you from 4.6ghz stock volts.. Prime 95 is running heh..


you can do it!!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

heh heh 4.6ghz 1.19v temps are in the low 70s..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> heh heh 4.6ghz 1.19v temps are in the low 70s..


gettin hot there....


----------



## Hokies83

Err yah auto volts was on turned it off.. forgot about that.. got it to boot into windows at 4.7ghz with 1.22 v failed got B3 code to up vcore.. ill brb lol..


----------



## Hokies83

5Ghz...


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> heh heh 4.6ghz 1.19v temps are in the low 70s..


That seems rather high for so few volts. I want to say i had my 2600k at 4.6 @ 1.35v and the temps were the same w/ a 212 evo cooler w/ only 1 fan.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> That seems rather high for so few volts. I want to say i had my 2600k at 4.6 @ 1.35v and the temps were the same w/ a 212 evo cooler w/ only 1 fan.


It was a brain fart i had auto volts on.. It was more then real temp was showing..

I am now logged in at 5ghz 1.33v


----------



## Hokies83

Beh fail... trying 5ghz 1.35v


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Beh fail... trying 5ghz 1.35v


gl


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> gl


still going strong temps hitting 90c so im in the green temp wise.

You still want this NH-D14 ima sells it..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> still going strong temps hitting 90c so im in the green temp wise.
> You still want this NH-D14 ima sells it..


what you gonna replace it with?? lol just curious and possibly


----------



## Roadking

Cant wait for windowed door from cooler master Just bought a piece of 1/4" plexiglass today. Too late to cut today will try to start tomorrow.




Plan on installing a 200 mm mega flow in the side with a metal grill and will cut two more holes at the bottom to line up with the lower dual fan door, haven't drawn those in yet


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Guys guys there are other fans with low DBA and more CFM then NH-f12s AND ALOT CHEAPER..
> More cfm same dba http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007
> More CFM less DBA http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 These are the best dba/cfm fans out there right now IMO i have 8 of them they are Very very good.
> Also more cfm and less dba.. only come in 140mm tho.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242011


Well,if you make an extensive search about fans you will see that many,many companies show misleading information on their products info pages about cfm and dba.the most common thing to do is to write the maximum cfm their fans can push at full 12v's while refering to the noise they make at the lowest rpm....you can't possibly expect from a 5 or 10 dollar fan to perform the same as a quality 25 dollars fan....it may move more air at the same rpm's but it definately will be noisier,but 99,9% it's cfm to noise ratio will be worse,as everything else in life you get what you pay for....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> Well,if you make an extensive search about fans you will see that many,many companies show misleading information on their products info pages about cfm and dba.the most common thing to do is to write the maximum cfm their fans can push at full 12v's while refering to the noise they make at the lowest rpm....you can't possibly expect from a 5 or 10 dollar fan to perform the same as a quality 25 dollars fan....it may move more air at the same rpm's but it definately will be noisier,but 99,9% it's cfm to noise ratio will be worse,as everything else in life you get what you pay for....


Im using the fans.. I guarantee the results are true..

And they are using Fluid Dynamic bearings which is better then the Nh-f12s SSO bearings.... And they put out more air and less noise.

I can make a video if u guys want?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what you gonna replace it with?? lol just curious and possibly


Custom Loop.


----------



## t0tal strang3r

hey,didn't want to priech you or something,if you re happy that's the end of the story.just saying that sometimes it's better to go deeper than just what companies show us on their product info pages.i don't consider all those people that pay so much money for quality noctua fans(especially if you consider they are f-ugly as hell) to have lost their minds splashing wasted money....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> hey,didn't want to priech you or something,if you re happy that's the end of the story.just saying that sometimes it's better to go deeper than just what companies show us on their product info pages.i don't consider all those people that pay so much money for quality noctua fans(especially if you consider they are f-ugly as hell) to have lost their minds splashing wasted money....


I have a cpl of those fans.. They are louder and put out less air and cost twice as much









For great Rad fans cfm/dba and static pressure these are great.. 3 of them on my NH-D14 now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006

For 120mm case fans these cant be beat. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042 <-- i got 8 of these in my case all max rpm all i can hear is air moving.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> hey,didn't want to priech you or something,if you re happy that's the end of the story.just saying that sometimes it's better to go deeper than just what companies show us on their product info pages.i don't consider all those people that pay so much money for quality noctua fans(especially if you consider they are f-ugly as hell) to have lost their minds splashing wasted money....


now i feel dumb....


----------



## t0tal strang3r

nuff said by me,people can judge what you think and what i think and in the end it is all about what makes someone happy


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> nuff said by me,people can judge what you think and what i think and in the end it is all about what makes someone happy


I agree sorry for seeming like you squished my noctua obsession lol (still lively and strong) I just prefer products that have tons of research behind them to truly back them up. (I'm an aviation student so I always trust the information given to me by companies on any type of product given enough self research of everything ((hence the noctua love affair)))


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> still going strong temps hitting 90c so im in the green temp wise.
> You still want this NH-D14 ima sells it..


90c!?!?!

That is crazy hot. Im not sure on ivy, but on sandy 90c is where the CPU starts to throttle back to keep it self from burning up. JTMax on my 2600k is only 98c. 85c is my limit on what i'll push my proc too, I even have my bios setup to kill the system if anything hits 90c.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> The only fan i have connected to the controller right now is the front fan. However, I've noticed that the led on the front fan is not functional. Is this normal with the stock fan controller or a result of my using said fan controller? I should plug it into the board, but I do not believe it will reach. Has anyone experienced similar problems?


Bump, anyone got any ideas as to why the LED on the front fan isnt working with the fan controller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Whats this chimp challenge you speak of....im lost and some what interested.....


It's the [email protected] lots of different communities participate in every year.
(That's where there were a lot of monkey avatars on the forums in the last month or so)


----------



## zk1mpls

90C!?! Mother of god...









So much for switching to a 3770K from my 2600K. How about the guys with a 3570K? how are the temps with that?

I remember the time when my i7 2600K ran up to 95C trying to bench Prime95 for the first time... LOL


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> 90c!?!?!
> That is crazy hot. Im not sure on ivy, but on sandy 90c is where the CPU starts to throttle back to keep it self from burning up. JTMax on my 2600k is only 98c. 85c is my limit on what i'll push my proc too, I even have my bios setup to kill the system if anything hits 90c.


90c on IB is like 80c on Sandy Bridge.. And that is not the temps goiing thru ur heat sink IB does not release heat very well.. it actuly runs less hot in your system due to this fact.. My case temps are 25c


----------



## Hokies83

Welp got the Tri cougars <--120mm HS <-- 140mm HS <--- 120mm


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp got the Tri cougars <--120mm HS <-- 140mm HS <--- 120mm


I like the D-14's preformance, tobad it had to look like crap, lol. I hope to be replacing my Hyper 212 Evo w/ the xspc EX360 kit at some point. Should look killer in my case w/ white tubing.


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Time consuming but possible. Will need to do at least 9 of them


Stop slacking, get that soldering iron out!

Also Ladies and Gents, I'm looking to mount a 130mm (Height) by 160 mm (length) by 130 mm (width) box in this case, its part of a very very custom active water cooling system I'm building. (Just crunching the numbers, but so far it looks like it'll be able to remove 300w of heat from the system without use of a radiator). Anyone have any suggestions where? (Will post pics when I'm done, probably in 8-10 weeks







)
I'd imagined removing the hot swap drives to be honest, problem with the 5.25" bays is I need 1/2 of them for water cooling reservoirs, and 1/2 for DVD/Bluray drives.

Fire away!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Stop slacking, get that soldering iron out!
> Also Ladies and Gents, I'm looking to mount a 130mm (Height) by 160 mm (length) by 130 mm (width) box in this case, its part of a very very custom active water cooling system I'm building. (Just crunching the numbers, but so far it looks like it'll be able to remove 300w of heat from the system without use of a radiator). Anyone have any suggestions where? (Will post pics when I'm done, probably in 8-10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'd imagined removing the hot swap drives to be honest, problem with the 5.25" bays is I need 1/2 of them for water cooling reservoirs, and 1/2 for DVD/Bluray drives.
> Fire away!


This is the largest area in the case .. you just remove the top HDD area..


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Stop slacking, get that soldering iron out!
> Also Ladies and Gents, I'm looking to mount a 130mm (Height) by 160 mm (length) by 130 mm (width) box in this case, its part of a very very custom active water cooling system I'm building. (Just crunching the numbers, but so far it looks like it'll be able to remove 300w of heat from the system without use of a radiator). Anyone have any suggestions where? (Will post pics when I'm done, probably in 8-10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'd imagined removing the hot swap drives to be honest, problem with the 5.25" bays is I need 1/2 of them for water cooling reservoirs, and 1/2 for DVD/Bluray drives.
> Fire away!


Gee Thanks! LOL will get to it ASAP!


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Stop slacking, get that soldering iron out!
> Also Ladies and Gents, I'm looking to mount a 130mm (Height) by 160 mm (length) by 130 mm (width) box in this case, its part of a very very custom active water cooling system I'm building. (Just crunching the numbers, but so far it looks like it'll be able to remove 300w of heat from the system without use of a radiator). Anyone have any suggestions where? (Will post pics when I'm done, probably in 8-10 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'd imagined removing the hot swap drives to be honest, problem with the 5.25" bays is I need 1/2 of them for water cooling reservoirs, and 1/2 for DVD/Bluray drives.
> Fire away!


TEC's?


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Yep, several.


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Cheers for the input Hokies83, I'd considered removing the bottom HDD array. More can always be put in top with use of service modules. That'd just limit graphics card length.

I'd considered the bottom as there's the fans there already, which would give the TEC's their own radiator & exhaust.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Cheers for the input Hokies83, I'd considered removing the bottom HDD array. More can always be put in top with use of service modules. That'd just limit graphics card length.
> I'd considered the bottom as there's the fans there already, which would give the TEC's their own radiator & exhaust.


Well that is a Gtx 590 in my case and u see how far away it is lol.


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Heh, cheers
Still getting used to the ridiculously awesome size of this thing. I *COULD* get down with a measuring tape, but well. I'm a physicist not an engineer dammit.


----------



## Valgaur

so...got my case.....and still that old green pcb fan controller....sadness....ugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o56RBaH97vw&feature=related but i did find this finally.....i want that board.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Heh, cheers
> Still getting used to the ridiculously awesome size of this thing. I *COULD* get down with a measuring tape, but well. I'm a physicist not an engineer dammit.


lol I'm a commercial pilot......no need to measure.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so...got my case.....and still that old green pcb fan controller....sadness....ugh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o56RBaH97vw&feature=related but i did find this finally.....i want that board.


Have you assembled your computer yet?
I haven't had problems thus far with the green pcb fan controller, with the exception of the front LED not working..


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHacksAlot*
> 
> Cheers for the input Hokies83, I'd considered removing the bottom HDD array. More can always be put in top with use of service modules. That'd just limit graphics card length.
> I'd considered the bottom as there's the fans there already, which would give the TEC's their own radiator & exhaust.


Im still trying to figure out how you are going to be pulling 300w out of the system w/out a rad, because that would imply you are air cooling the hot side of the tec's. Since the tec's are pulling 300w of heat out of the water they are chilling, you'll need to be pulling that 300w + the heat from the tec's them selves via an air box of some kind, maybe a ducted and modified window unit A/C?


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There far from the best Rad fans.. I hapen to have a set of 3 of the best rad fans ill sell you for 30$ + shipping.... Google this... San Ace 109R1212H1011 and read i have 3 of them.


Those fans are not bad, but G.T. Ap-30's with the added PWM mod or the Delta AFC1212D-PWM or the Delta FFB1212EH-PWM are FAR better. infact those are the best 120mm x 25mm fans out there. and PWM means you can controll them from the motherboard CPU fan header, and use speedfan to make your own fan speed curve!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Those fans are not bad, but G.T. Ap-30's with the added PWM mod or the Delta AFC1212D-PWM or the Delta FFB1212EH-PWM are FAR better. infact those are the best 120mm x 25mm fans out there. and PWM means you can controll them from the motherboard CPU fan header, and use speedfan to make your own fan speed curve!


It is not about CFM it is about the Static pressue.. and that is where the san aces are king.. Also look at the Dba on the fans..

San aces Last for years and years... Ive had these 4 years myself.. There legendary fans.... you would go thru 2 sets of those other 2 in that time.









And have a head ache for listening to them.. The San aces are 39 dba.. But even sound nice..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Have you assembled your computer yet?
> I haven't had problems thus far with the green pcb fan controller, with the exception of the front LED not working..


no i havent gotten any other part just yet im waiting for my money to come through.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no i havent gotten any other part just yet im waiting for my money to come through.


How much you got for me?

lol on a bad note my Ax1200 which i got in Sept 2010 has started the dreaded Whine noise heh... put my rma ticket in.. I better get a fricken advanced replacement.. im not gonna be ahppy of the idea of 2 weeks down time..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How much you got for me?
> lol on a bad note my Ax1200 which i got in Sept 2010 has started the dreaded Whine noise heh... put my rma ticket in.. I better get a fricken advanced replacement.. im not gonna be ahppy of the idea of 2 weeks down time..










none!!!


----------



## BigT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> It is not about CFM it is about the Static pressue.. and that is where the san aces are king.. Also look at the Dba on the fans..
> San aces Last for years and years... Ive had these 4 years myself.. There legendary fans.... you would go thru 2 sets of those other 2 in that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And have a head ache for listening to them.. The San aces are 39 dba.. But even sound nice..


I know, static pressure is the most important aspect of a fan. And the san aces are weak, compared to the delta fans.

San Ace 109R1212H1011 - 6.6mmH2O

Delta FFB1212EH-PWM - 12.43mmH2O

Delta AFC1212D - 10.92mmH20

san ace is an entry level fan. and no one cares about noise if they are smart and use pwm. My system is silent as it spins at 1300rpm and is only loud under load (but thats when i am gameing and cant hear my fans anyway). speed fan is an awsome tool if you know how to use it. it can hi-jack your MoBo pwm fan controll. But most good motherboards have a manual fan control in the bios anyway. just get a pwm splitter that is powered by a molex connector, and you can have any number of fans run off one pwm header.

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63

problem solved.

(Delta fans use high quality bearings and are made to last for life)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> I know, static pressure is the most important aspect of a fan. And the san aces are weak, compared to the delta fans.
> San Ace 109R1212H1011 - 6.6mmH2O
> Delta FFB1212EH-PWM - 12.43mmH2O
> Delta AFC1212D - 10.92mmH20
> san ace is an entry level fan. and no one cares about noise if they are smart and use pwm. My system is silent as it spins at 1300rpm and is only loud under load (but thats when i am gameing and cant hear my fans anyway). speed fan is an awsome tool if you know how to use it. it can hi-jack your MoBo pwm fan controll. But most good motherboards have a manual fan control in the bios anyway. just get a pwm splitter that is powered by a molex connector, and you can have any number of fans run off one pwm header.
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63
> problem solved.
> (Delta fans use high quality bearings and are made to last for life)


When you turn them down you lose all that static pressure...
And if you turn them up... you can hear them over your lawn mower lol..

I had Scythe in my old build and i dont care for them much there cheap and made cheap have high cfm but loud... i was replaceing them every 3-6 months

Deltas ive seen enough you tube videos to stir clear from those Lawn mowers..
If you turn them down to San Ace dba.. the San aces win again...


----------



## Valgaur

anyways...should I contect mr cm about my fan controller?? orrrr no


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> anyways...should I contect mr cm about my fan controller?? orrrr no


He will just tell u to turn a ticket in.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He will just tell u to turn a ticket in.


guess i better just call them tomorrow then huh


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> guess i better just call them tomorrow then huh


They wont do anything but tell you to file it on there web site.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> They wont do anything but tell you to file it on there web site.


I'll have to find that then.



with size 15 shoes...thing is still a monster.

btw...can i finally join lol


----------



## zk1mpls

You're a size 15? Wow. Must be tough finding a pair. I thought me having size 12s was quite a challenge already.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> You're a size 15? Wow. Must be tough finding a pair. I thought me having size 12s was quite a challenge already.


yeah i remember hunting for 12's.....so much easier compared to 15's lol


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm im thinkin of doing a silent case club... all fans must be 19dba and blow.. by far loudest fan in my case is the gtx 590s and it is running at 40% and i can hear it over all the rest... Even the silentX ones on the side door that are right next to me.. i cant even hear them...

Only Fan i hear is the htx 590s and i hear air moving thru the case..

Well i hear the coil whine from the Ax1200.. other then that dead silent..

I took the Nuctua 140mm out is was the loudest in my case and had crap cfm.. so it is back in the closet..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm im thinkin of doing a silent case club... all fans must be 19dba and blow.. by far loudest fan in my case is the gtx 590s and it is running at 40% and i can hear it over all the rest... Even the silentX ones on the side door that are right next to me.. i cant even hear them...
> Only Fan i hear is the htx 590s and i hear air moving thru the case..
> Well i hear the coil whine from the Ax1200.. other then that dead silent..


lol whats im tryin to do with the 680's and my noctua fans. slowly turning intio an audiophile.


----------



## impac

Anyone hear anything from Coolermaster on the COSMOS 2 windowed door accessory? I read somewhere that they are planning to do it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Coolermaster on the COSMOS 2 windowed door accessory? I read somewhere that they are planning to do it.


same here...but nothing yet man


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> lol whats im tryin to do with the 680's and my noctua fans. slowly turning intio an audiophile.


Still telling you bro thse nuctua fans are not that great i yanked mine out.. it was loudest fan in my case... Not worth the whooping 60cfm it puts out...

LoL heck my other 140mm is 1 less dba and puts out 88cfm... has better bearings and cost 10 less $

You wanna buy my Nuctuas??? ill sell the pair to you for 20$ + 5$ shipping.. heck ive never used the 120mm and the 140 mm was used for like a week...


----------



## Plaedien

HI all









After much lurking and the occasional post, I've finally got my hands on a Cosmos II. Yay!

This is the computer I've been wanting for years and I'm proud to say it was worth every cent. Photos really don't do this thing justice, building it was a pleasure in its cavernous interior. Thankfully the case arrived completely unscathed apart from some water damage on the actual packaging - luckily inside was nice and dry.

So far so good. The build went well although that bloody 8pin power connector stopped me from doing a push/pull config with my H100 - when will motherboard manufacturers figure out a right angle connector? Surely its not that difficult to do? So at the moment the rad is sitting forward of the usual position and being held in place by four screws, at least until i get rid of those metal tabs near the front of the case which are stopping me from having it all the way forward. Oh well - seems to be working fine.

I replaced all of the fans except the front one with Gelid wing 12's, a wing 14 for the back exhaust and 4x Gelid wing 12 PL LED fans for the rad. The HDD cage and GPU fans (x4) all being controlled off the Cosmos fan controller - WITH NO TICKING OR PULSING on low and med speeds. They move great air and are pretty quiet. In fact the only real sound coming out of the case is the whoosh of air, no mechanical fan noises at all...Rad temps very rarely get above 40c on load, idles about 18c. VERY happy with this case. Next step - custom loop!

Some pics for you, please add me to the list


----------



## zk1mpls

^ nice system you got there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Anyone hear anything from Coolermaster on the COSMOS 2 windowed door accessory? I read somewhere that they are planning to do it.


not in development... but not ruled out, either. You're better off having it modded. Especially for you guys in the US who can get a replacement side panel fairly easily.









Yeah... I've become quite anal (pardon the language) about fan noise ever since I owned a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-31s. Now that those are gone (good riddance, but definitely great-quality fans), 30dba is the max for me. Any lower, and the performance drops off too much. Getting about 5 or 6 more Swiftech Helix-120s for my loop (already have 3 -initial testing) in the future. Pretty good fans for the price.

Have you guys seen the new Koolance fans? The specs on paper look ridiculous for the price. But they don't look as nice for me, as I have a black and white (and a hint of red?







) theme planned for my rig.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> HI all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much lurking and the occasional post, I've finally got my hands on a Cosmos II. Yay!
> This is the computer I've been wanting for years and I'm proud to say it was worth every cent. Photos really don't do this thing justice, building it was a pleasure in its cavernous interior. Thankfully the case arrived completely unscathed apart from some water damage on the actual packaging - luckily inside was nice and dry.
> So far so good. The build went well although that bloody 8pin power connector stopped me from doing a push/pull config with my H100 - when will motherboard manufacturers figure out a right angle connector? Surely its not that difficult to do? So at the moment the rad is sitting forward of the usual position and being held in place by four screws, at least until i get rid of those metal tabs near the front of the case which are stopping me from having it all the way forward. Oh well - seems to be working fine.
> I replaced all of the fans except the front one with Gelid wing 12's, a wing 14 for the back exhaust and 4x Gelid wing 12 PL LED fans for the rad. The HDD cage and GPU fans (x4) all being controlled off the Cosmos fan controller - WITH NO TICKING OR PULSING on low and med speeds. They move great air and are pretty quiet. In fact the only real sound coming out of the case is the whoosh of air, no mechanical fan noises at all...Rad temps very rarely get above 40c on load, idles about 18c. VERY happy with this case. Next step - custom loop!
> Some pics for you, please add me to the list


Welcome!
Sweet! i see you read reviews.. and have a Sandisk extreme SSD.. there on par with vortex 4s and made better.. i boot into windows in 6 seconds with them..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Still telling you bro thse nuctua fans are not that great i yanked mine out.. it was loudest fan in my case... Not worth the whooping 60cfm it puts out...
> LoL heck my other 140mm is 1 less dba and puts out 88cfm... has better bearings and cost 10 less $
> You wanna buy my Nuctuas??? ill sell the pair to you for 20$ + 5$ shipping.. heck ive never used the 120mm and the 140 mm was used for like a week...


thanks but no I'm gonna buy them in bulk so i get discounts from online and then hook them into my h100....i want my mobo sooo badly...


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welcome!
> Sweet! i see you read reviews.. and have a Sandisk extreme SSD.. there on par with vortex 4s and made better.. i boot into windows in 6 seconds with them..


6 seconds!?







And I thought my M4 was doing great with a 15-second boot from the BIOS loading up. Lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> 6 seconds!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought my M4 was doing great with a 15-second boot from the BIOS loading up. Lol


challenge accepted for my vertex 4


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> challenge accepted for my vertex 4


Your going to lose that bet.. you may win with the m4 but the sandisk extreme is gonna beat you by atleast 5-10 secs.. Sandisk makes there stuff.. everything is cherry picked







//


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> 6 seconds!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought my M4 was doing great with a 15-second boot from the BIOS loading up. Lol


Yeah.. Sandisk extreme is a raging beast of a SSD... just alot of M4 fan boys on this forum they been so cheap so long everybody has one so they hype them up.. m4 is a avg speed ssd..

I am working to get below the 6 sec boot.. my goal is 5 sec boots... I al already booting into windows before my monitor cuts on @[email protected]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Your going to lose that bet.. you may win with the m4 but the sandisk extreme is gonna beat you by atleast 5-10 secs.. Sandisk makes there stuff.. everything is cherry picked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah.. Sandisk extreme is a raging beast of a SSD... just alot of M4 fan boys on this forum they been so cheap so long everybody has one so they hype them up.. m4 is a avg speed ssd..
> I am working to get below the 6 sec boot.. my goal is 5 sec boots... I al already booting into windows before my monitor cuts on @[email protected]


every ssd > any HDD ( all I care about honestly ^.^







)


----------



## t0tal strang3r

@ plaedien

asus ST + audioengine A5's = win









very nice setup


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> every ssd > any HDD ( all I care about honestly ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yup. Easier to reboot the system while overclocking. Lol.


----------



## impac

Nice Looking rig!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welcome!
> Sweet! i see you read reviews.. and have a Sandisk extreme SSD.. there on par with vortex 4s and made better.. i boot into windows in 6 seconds with them..


hows the ST ASUS sound card heavily debating that bad boy.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hows the ST ASUS sound card heavily debating that bad boy.


? Only thing Asus i have is the gtx 590 lol

But eh my Gigabyte board came with sound blaster on it.. my speakers sound great.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ? Only thing Asus i have is the gtx 590 lol
> But eh my Gigabyte board came with sound blaster on it.. my speakers sound great.


I ask because I have a really nice pair of headphones to plug into them lol. Ugh I don't know if I wanna wait until the Maximus V Extreme comes out....


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> HI all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much lurking and the occasional post, I've finally got my hands on a Cosmos II. Yay!
> This is the computer I've been wanting for years and I'm proud to say it was worth every cent. Photos really don't do this thing justice, building it was a pleasure in its cavernous interior. Thankfully the case arrived completely unscathed apart from some water damage on the actual packaging - luckily inside was nice and dry.
> Some pics for you, please add me to the list


Your whole setup look awesome!
Really got a jet black theme going, huh?
I still can't believe how tall this case is, as it is about level with my desk in terms of height, and from what I've seen in the thread, many others' desks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll have to find that then.
> 
> with size 15 shoes...thing is still a monster.
> btw...can i finally join lol


Whoa! Id tend to assume you're also really tall with size 15 feet (cause I am). I'd never compared my shoe shoe size to the size of the Cosmos II, but it makes my huge cat look tiny next to it. On that note, my cat is asleep next to it, it must like the warm air the 5870's are exhausting into the room.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Your whole setup look awesome!
> Really got a jet black theme going, huh?
> I still can't believe how tall this case is, as it is about level with my desk in terms of height, and from what I've seen in the thread, many others' desks.
> Whoa! Id tend to assume you're also really tall with size 15 feet (cause I am). I'd never compared my shoe shoe size to the size of the Cosmos II, but it makes my huge cat look tiny next to it. On that note, my cat is asleep next to it, it must like the warm air the 5870's are exhausting into the room.


Heat all the rooms!!


----------



## Streefkerk

Yesterday I received a replacement for the fancontroller. At first, this controller let the fans make a 'ticking' sound when it was not at fullspeed..
WIth the update, the ticking has become less, but still the controller is not doing its work as the fans make (not so) funny noise when the are not on full speed.

The support (dutch) which was awesome, send reacted to all my emails directly, gave the new controller when it was available and helped me thorugh the installation. When I asked how such a overall good product could have such a big failure ( i heard numerous people complain about this ticking sound of the fan when attached to the fancontroller ) he said that its actually not the fault of the fancontroller, but actually of the other non-CM fans that cannot deal with this fancontroller.

However I think a fancontroller should work with all or at least the most popular fans out there (my Lamptron fancontroller can do the trick),
furthermore when I attach the FNCTRL to the included CM fans I still have that 'ticking' sound.......

Anyway, its an awesome case, works perfect, looks amazing, only the fancontroller is.. well not oke.


----------



## Valgaur

Apparently...the MVE releases around mid july for the US......I can wait that long. gonna be a hard wait tho.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*


what are your speakers, the look nice and probably sound nice


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> what are your speakers, the look nice and probably sound nice


The speakers are Audioengine A5+, and they sound amazing! The clarity out of these things is insane. I was doing some work last night listening to Shpongle and heard stuff I'd never noticed before. Great for your inner Audiophile









http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-5-Plus


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hows the ST ASUS sound card heavily debating that bad boy.


Sound quality is a huge thing for me, so I researched the hell out of decent soundcards, and the Essence ST consistently got great reviews I can tell you that it's worth every penny. You dont need any external DAC, especially for headphones - its all built in - total quality







Battlefield 3 sounds incredible! Still yet to play with some music creation (too many games to get through) but I'm sure it will be fine.

I recommend it!


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Your whole setup look awesome!
> Really got a jet black theme going, huh?
> I still can't believe how tall this case is, as it is about level with my desk in terms of height, and from what I've seen in the thread, many others' desks.
> Whoa! Id tend to assume you're also really tall with size 15 feet (cause I am). I'd never compared my shoe shoe size to the size of the Cosmos II, but it makes my huge cat look tiny next to it. On that note, my cat is asleep next to it, it must like the warm air the 5870's are exhausting into the room.


Yep! Love the black







Here's hoping for a side panel window to show off all the blue light goodness


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welcome!
> Sweet! i see you read reviews.. and have a Sandisk extreme SSD.. there on par with vortex 4s and made better.. i boot into windows in 6 seconds with them..


Yeah I think the SSD was the thing I researched the most! It got great reviews, plus I figure Sandisk have been doing solid state for a LONG time, if anyone knows their stuff, its going to be them. I can confirm that this thing goes like a greased ferret. 6 secs though! Have you got it in raid? Mine boots about 15-20 secs from post.

One question for the community though. Ive noticed that since I added my 3tb external backup drive and a few little startup programs (samurize etc) that its taking a little longer than it used to to get to post. After post its quick, but seems like there is a lag right after power on? Not sure what the situation is there. Would it be because having 5 hard drives?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Sound quality is a huge thing for me, so I researched the hell out of decent soundcards, and the Essence ST consistently got great reviews I can tell you that it's worth every penny. You dont need any external DAC, especially for headphones - its all built in - total quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3 sounds incredible! Still yet to play with some music creation (too many games to get through) but I'm sure it will be fine.
> I recommend it!


YES!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Yeah I think the SSD was the thing I researched the most! It got great reviews, plus I figure Sandisk have been doing solid state for a LONG time, if anyone knows their stuff, its going to be them. I can confirm that this thing goes like a greased ferret. 6 secs though! Have you got it in raid? Mine boots about 15-20 secs from post.
> One question for the community though. Ive noticed that since I added my 3tb external backup drive and a few little startup programs (samurize etc) that its taking a little longer than it used to to get to post. After post its quick, but seems like there is a lag right after power on? Not sure what the situation is there. Would it be because having 5 hard drives?


clean your hard drives in the properties they are all adding up i bet.


----------



## Valgaur

Okay...so my 128GB ocz ssd is off sale and I didnt have the funds to snag it....whats this sandisk one and the size of it...im interested now


----------



## Roadking

So I got my prototype door completed. It looks pretty rough but it's not permanent. Now that I know what I am doing I will use this one as a template. I knew there was a reason I bought enough plexiglass to do 2 doors.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay...so my 128GB ocz ssd is off sale and I didnt have the funds to snag it....whats this sandisk one and the size of it...im interested now


Sandisk Extreme 120gb

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_902_1376&products_id=19790


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Yeah I think the SSD was the thing I researched the most! It got great reviews, plus I figure Sandisk have been doing solid state for a LONG time, if anyone knows their stuff, its going to be them. I can confirm that this thing goes like a greased ferret. 6 secs though! Have you got it in raid? Mine boots about 15-20 secs from post.
> One question for the community though. Ive noticed that since I added my 3tb external backup drive and a few little startup programs (samurize etc) that its taking a little longer than it used to to get to post. After post its quick, but seems like there is a lag right after power on? Not sure what the situation is there. Would it be because having 5 hard drives?


Do seths ssd speed boosts.

but even before then i was avging about 9-10 secs.. you have the newest flimware?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Sandisk Extreme 120gb
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_902_1376&products_id=19790


ty sir


----------



## elementaldragon

plaedien: that almost sound a bit off. haha. "High Quality Affordable Audio" "Starting at $399/pair"


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> plaedien: that almost sound a bit off. haha. "High Quality Affordable Audio" "Starting at $399/pair"


Yep I know, but I have not read one single bad thing about them - and I can tell you they sound better than any other speaker Ive ever owned, and loud! no distortion, just crystal clear and punchy, not sloppy logitech bass like i had previously







Full money back garantee - give em a try!


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Do seths ssd speed boosts.
> but even before then i was avging about 9-10 secs.. you have the newest flimware?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


Silly me had bookmarked that guide, then got all excited installing stuff and totally forgot about it! Can i do most of the guide without reformatting you think?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Silly me had bookmarked that guide, then got all excited installing stuff and totally forgot about it! Can i do most of the guide without reformatting you think?


you can do it all..

Install the newest Filmware from sandisk forums.. they got a updater program.. it is like a 20% speed boost.


----------



## EagleTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I was very much thinking about getting a NH-D14 aswell when I was picking the parts for this rig, but I was worried about the massive weight of the D14 possibly bending a 400+ euro motherboard. Even with a proper backplate, the D14 manages to bend some motherboards. H100 was a much "safer" choice in that regard. Also the Corsair Vengances wouldn't have fit with the D14 on LGA2011 motherboards.
> H100 isn't flawless though. It's true that they have potential problems, I had the infamous pump cavitation rattle on mine caused by the 12v line being a bit overvolted causing the pump to run at too high RPM. Fixed it by doing the diode voltage drop mod, and now this H100 is running like a dream.


Wow that explains so much about the H100 pump noise. I have for the longest time been thinking of switching the H100 for an air cooler such as the NH-D14. But unfortunately I am not at all versed in the ways of electrical engineering and I do not own a soldering iron... Could some one make a diode mod for me? it would be greatly appreciated and rewarded









Also still havent figured out what fans to get in my Cosmos II to make it as quite as possible. Can some help me? I have a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro in the front and a 140mm Spectre Pro on the back both using the included 7v adapter. and then i have 4 Stock Corsair fans on the H100 Plugged into the pump at LOW (at that setting it gets about 70C on Prime95 on 3960X @ 4.5 Ghz) and despite that it still sounds like an A/C wall unit. I am willing to go all out with Noctua fans if that means extremely quiet operation, But I was thinking Thermalright 150mm in the front, and a Thermalright or Phantek 140mm in the rear and then 2-4 NF-F12s on the H100 all running at set speed using voltage adapters.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> you can do it all..
> Install the newest Filmware from sandisk forums.. they got a updater program.. it is like a 20% speed boost.


Damn work is keeping me from rushing home and speeding up my computer









Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Damn work is keeping me from rushing home and speeding up my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


NP. ive had to update the filmware on 5 of them lol..

Also for some odd reason the 240gb model benches faster then the 120gb model...

Why you say? if to ask Sandisk about that..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> Wow that explains so much about the H100 pump noise. I have for the longest time been thinking of switching the H100 for an air cooler such as the NH-D14. But unfortunately I am not at all versed in the ways of electrical engineering and I do not own a soldering iron... Could some one make a diode mod for me? it would be greatly appreciated and rewarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also still havent figured out what fans to get in my Cosmos II to make it as quite as possible. Can some help me? I have a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro in the front and a 140mm Spectre Pro on the back both using the included 7v adapter. and then i have 4 Stock Corsair fans on the H100 Plugged into the pump at LOW (at that setting it gets about 70C on Prime95 on 3960X @ 4.5 Ghz) and despite that it still sounds like an A/C wall unit. I am willing to go all out with Noctua fans if that means extremely quiet operation, But I was thinking Thermalright 150mm in the front, and a Thermalright or Phantek 140mm in the rear and then 2-4 NF-F12s on the H100 all running at set speed using voltage adapters.


The noctua nf-f12's are amazing rad fans I personally will be using them on my h100 plus they come with a bunch of awesome accessories in each fan case. amazing fans really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> NP. ive had to update the filmware on 5 of them lol..
> Also for some odd reason the 240gb model benches faster then the 120gb model...
> Why you say? if to ask Sandisk about that..


Hey how is the 240gb....should i get the 120 or the 240.....i can hold the 1tb drive for the 240 if need be.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The noctua nf-f12's are amazing rad fans I personally will be using them on my h100 plus they come with a bunch of awesome accessories in each fan case. amazing fans really.
> Hey how is the 240gb....should i get the 120 or the 240.....i can hold the 1tb drive for the 240 if need be.


Sandisk? the 240gb is the bread and butter.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sandisk? the 240gb is the bread and butter.


really??.....how much is it and linky plz


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> really??.....how much is it and linky plz


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171568


----------



## Plaedien

wish i could've got the 240gb, Ive run out of room already! But pushing the limits with the wife and credit card as it was


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet updated now!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Spreadsheet updated now!


w00t


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmDGPFLoPwc&feature=g-vrec

use this fan lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmDGPFLoPwc&feature=g-vrec
> use this fan lol


Sounds like a Delta


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> Wow that explains so much about the H100 pump noise. I have for the longest time been thinking of switching the H100 for an air cooler such as the NH-D14. But unfortunately I am not at all versed in the ways of electrical engineering and I do not own a soldering iron... Could some one make a diode mod for me? it would be greatly appreciated and rewarded


Just get a molex extension as short as you can, and get soldering. Small investment now to get soldering equipment pays off several times in the future. Couldn't think of a better/easier way to get in to it than the H100 diode mod, here's a good guide to get you going:
http://mightyohm.com/files/soldercomic/FullSolderComic_EN.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EagleTwo*
> 
> Also still havent figured out what fans to get in my Cosmos II to make it as quite as possible. Can some help me? I have a 200mm BitFenix Spectre Pro in the front and a 140mm Spectre Pro on the back both using the included 7v adapter. and then i have 4 Stock Corsair fans on the H100 Plugged into the pump at LOW (at that setting it gets about 70C on Prime95 on 3960X @ 4.5 Ghz) and despite that it still sounds like an A/C wall unit. I am willing to go all out with Noctua fans if that means extremely quiet operation, But I was thinking Thermalright 150mm in the front, and a Thermalright or Phantek 140mm in the rear and then 2-4 NF-F12s on the H100 all running at set speed using voltage adapters.


I found the stock H100 Corsair fans to be crap, one of them blew out its bearing oils within the first two days I used it. Using NF-F12's right now, but I'll propably replace them with Arctic F PWM CO fans. Couldn't think of using anything but PWM for the CPU/radiator. The NF-F12's are absolutely fantastic fans and really quiet, but the creamy color just don't work inside black cases. If you're never planning to get a window or simply don't care, I recommend the F12's.


----------



## PurE GaminG

going to be brand owner o f the cosmos 2 tomorrow just ordered it at overclockers uk cant wait im so excited plus it my first build so expect few bit of question just thought i share it with you and il will post some pic. hopefully 2 morro.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sounds like a Delta


you know it!


----------



## SirHacksAlot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how you are going to be pulling 300w out of the system w/out a rad, because that would imply you are air cooling the hot side of the tec's. Since the tec's are pulling 300w of heat out of the water they are chilling, you'll need to be pulling that 300w + the heat from the tec's them selves via an air box of some kind, maybe a ducted and modified window unit A/C?


I'll show you once I finish assembly









Currently limited on waiting for the next paycheck and the workshop guys to make me a few housing units.


----------



## Valgaur

Okay guys. Finally got my monies in the bank....now big choice and I want lots of feedback if possible. 1155 3770k or the 3820, (or 3930k) for 2011.........im still kinda 50 50 here....

scrap that 1155 it is lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys. Finally got my monies in the bank....now big choice and I want lots of feedback if possible. 1155 3770k or the 3820, (or 3930k) for 2011.........im still kinda 50 50 here....
> scrap that 1155 it is lol.


Um ya it is a no brainer you picked right..

Also after talking to the pros on AnAndTech..

if your running 2560x1440+ res the ati cards are moping the floor with the 680s..

So i hav choose to go with 2 7970s... my first time with amd...

Trading my Gtx 590 for one of these.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121499

And buying one of these.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131471

this is one at 1000mhz ill be running mine at 1200mhz it is quite the floor wipe at high res http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/555?vs=618
This is also before the new drivers that really made them even faster..


----------



## Valgaur

but now im stuck between the ocz...or the sandisk lol.....gRRRRRRR don't have quite the budget for the 240gb sandisk tho....might grab the ocz tho.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> but now im stuck between the ocz...or the sandisk lol.....gRRRRRRR don't have quite the budget for the 240gb sandisk tho....might grab the ocz tho.


Get the 240gb sandisk and call it a day..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Get the 240gb sandisk and call it a day..


but then i wont have a monitor.........err let me do math quick.

lol cant get a monitor with the 240gb


----------



## Hokies83

Make sure u get a catleap monitor..

I know where a perfect pixle is for 275$


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys. Finally got my monies in the bank....now big choice and I want lots of feedback if possible. 1155 3770k or the 3820, (or 3930k) for 2011.........im still kinda 50 50 here....
> scrap that 1155 it is lol.


Id go with the 1155 direction instead that's for sure.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Id go with the 1155 direction instead that's for sure.


I did...but now I have to choose a diff 680...the one I want is out of stock cry...ohh well the regular 680 it is i guess.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I did...but now I have to choose a diff 680...the one I want is out of stock cry...ohh well the regular 680 it is i guess.


What res monitor are you getting?

Grab one of these..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What res monitor are you getting?
> Grab one of these..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236175&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062812&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062812-_-EMC-062812-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236175-L014D

got this one read your thing to late just ordered and I trust ASUS.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I did...but now I have to choose a diff 680...the one I want is out of stock cry...ohh well the regular 680 it is i guess.


I wouldnt waste the extra money on a 680, get a 670 with more or less the same performance and spend the rest on a decent monitor







If you need more power in the future go SLI with a 670!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> I wouldnt waste the extra money on a 680, get a 670 with more or less the same performance and spend the rest on a decent monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need more power in the future go SLI with a 670!


to late lol 680's in the future i am going got the one with the backplate to make it look sleeker and protect the pcb (smart person here on safety)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236175&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062812&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062812-_-EMC-062812-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236175-L014D
> got this one read your thing to late just ordered and I trust ASUS.


Eww 1080i FAIL Cancel that and get a cat leap 2560x1440 Ips Panel.. Something to use those 680s.. a gtx 480 can run 1080i lol...


----------



## Hokies83

Or Atleast get a 120hz monitor ...

That monitor is a waste of sli gtx 680s lol.


----------



## mtrx

LGA2011 / 3930K only makes sense if you do lots of video editing/encoding or fluid dynamics rendering. For pure gaming use, LGA1155 with Ivy is a no brainer. Atleast until the 8-core LGA2011 Ivy-E comes along.

Graphics wise, even one GTX 680 is overkill for 1080p, two is just throwing your money in the bin. Get yourself a Dell U2711 and enjoy the world of 2560x1440 and IPS.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Or Atleast get a 120hz monitor ...
> That monitor is a waste of sli gtx 680s lol.


how much is it i got my screen for 159.99 after rebate.......


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> how much is it i got my screen for 159.99 after rebate.......


if u did not canel that screen yet it is to late u cant cancel it...

You can get the cat leap for 300$... with all that gpu power that is what you want.. 1080i = waste if u have 2 gtx 680s..

you can try here http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/122355803/Overclockable_YAMAKASI_Catleap_Q270_LED_Terminator.html

Or go to ebay and type Catleap monitor in the search bar.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> if u did not canel that screen yet it is to late u cant cancel it...
> You can get the cat leap for 300$... with all that gpu power that is what you want.. 1080i = waste if u have 2 gtx 680s..
> you can try here http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/122355803/Overclockable_YAMAKASI_Catleap_Q270_LED_Terminator.html
> Or go to ebay and type Catleap monitor in the search bar.


To late lol stuff is on the way. oh well.


----------



## mtrx

I've always thought screen is something you want to spend a lot of money on, even if you don't go all out on your rig itself. After all, your monitor is something you spend a lot of time looking at, that's why it makes sense to really invest in it. Decent screens also hold their value really well.

Anyway, enough of offtopic on my part and back to Cosmos II. Switched to a DisplayPort cable instead of DL-DVI and the back of the case looks much cleaner now. No need to undo screws when disconnecting the screen anymore either.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I've always thought screen is something you want to spend a lot of money on, even if you don't go all out on your rig itself. After all, your monitor is something you spend a lot of time looking at, that's why it makes sense to really invest in it. Decent screens also hold their value really well.
> Anyway, enough of offtopic on my part and back to Cosmos II. Switched to a DisplayPort cable instead of DL-DVI and the back of the case looks much cleaner now. No need to undo screws when disconnecting the screen anymore either.


yah im using my Dh-14 to push the air out the back.. with all posi air *cuts down on dust*


----------



## Hokies83

dbl post.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> dbl post.


whats that free gift from coolermaster about hat fan controller business again.....


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> whats that free gift from coolermaster about hat fan controller business again.....


If you put in a parts request to get an updated fan controller, a few ppl got emails from CM asking them what they wanted as a free gift for the trouble of having to put up w/ the old fan controller.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> whats that free gift from coolermaster about hat fan controller business again.....


I was one of the ones that did not get that email
8 years being a CM case only owner that kinda hit me low..
Next time im shopping for a new case i may be looking else where next time..

Hell one of my cosmos 1000s was missing a 5.25 bay cover and they sent me 3 fans just for that....
pay 350$ for a case have an issue cant get crap..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I was one of the ones that did not get that email
> 8 years being a CM case only owner that kinda hit me low..
> Next time im shopping for a new case i may be looking else where next time..
> Hell one of my cosmos 1000s was missing a 5.25 bay cover and they sent me 3 fans just for that....
> pay 350$ for a case have an issue cant get crap..


I agree I mean I'm getting my stuff soon and hope they work if not....imma have a bad day.


----------



## MykaAurora

Add me to the club!!





1 Question, Can you guys put RX360 ( 60mm ) radiator on top with Rampage IV Extreme?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> If you put in a parts request to get an updated fan controller, a few ppl got emails from CM asking them what they wanted as a free gift for the trouble of having to put up w/ the old fan controller.


I got this email about 3 weeks ago but haven't heard anything since.

Dear customer,

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience in regards to the Cosmos II. We wish to check up on your current situation regarding the case's fan control panel. We would also like to make it up to you by offering a free gift and wish to know what you would like to have to make up for this. We once again apologize for any trouble.

Respectfully,


----------



## Valgaur

I want my stuff.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I've always thought screen is something you want to spend a lot of money on, even if you don't go all out on your rig itself. After all, your monitor is something you spend a lot of time looking at, that's why it makes sense to really invest in it. Decent screens also hold their value really well.
> Anyway, enough of offtopic on my part and back to Cosmos II. Switched to a DisplayPort cable instead of DL-DVI and the back of the case looks much cleaner now. No need to undo screws when disconnecting the screen anymore either.


nice sound card







Displayport for the win!


----------



## zk1mpls

My Dell U2312HM monitor has a Displayport... but doesn't have a Displayport cable.









Is it really any better than DL-DVI?


----------



## PurE GaminG

in next half hour my cosmos 2 should be with me i haven't slept all last night to busy reading all relented stuff about the cosmos modding. not long now hop there no damage to the case. will upload pic if all goes well bye for now


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys i need help got my cosmos in perfect condition i think haven't checked it fully i checked to see if it had new fan controller but i cant believe it was shipped with the old fan controller. what shall i do and i cant find the sticker inside out the box there a lot no and model number. shall speak to cm mr haf i live in the uk.

is the serial number 20 digits long including rc at the start?


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> My Dell U2312HM monitor has a Displayport... but doesn't have a Displayport cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really any better than DL-DVI?


It's pretty much better all around.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#Advantages_over_DVI.2C_VGA_and_LVDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> is the serial number 20 digits long including rc at the start?


Yes, the serial is on the white sticker in the back of the case.


----------



## PurE GaminG

there no sticker at the back but i did find a sticker outside the box its rc1200kkn1 ********* digits?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> there no sticker at the back but i did find a sticker outside the box its rc1200kkn1 ********* digits?


yup, that's it.


----------



## PurE GaminG

ok found sticker at the back of the pci- single slot before i was looking inside, its the same numbers has lot sticker number outside the box


----------



## PurE GaminG

what shall i do now?

wait for cm mr haf to reply or fill in review request fourm at http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/marketing.php


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> ok found sticker at the back of the pci- single slot before i was looking inside, its the same numbers has lot sticker number outside the box


bingo. that is it.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> what shall i do now?
> wait for cm mr haf to reply or fill in review request fourm at http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/marketing.php


\

he'll just tell you to contact your local distributor and they will tell you to fill out the form. lol.

lucky you guys have a local Cooler Master presence.


----------



## PurE GaminG

this isn't the request forum this is something else, http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/request_review.php any way ive sent cooler master customer service e-mail and one to CM MR HAF


----------



## zk1mpls

Lol. I think that's the page where you sign up for a product review.









You should be using this one, I reckon.
http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/support.php


----------



## PurE GaminG

nobody replying back im getting worried its only 3:30 in uk


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> nobody replying back im getting worried its only 3:30 in uk


Please remember that is is US holiday today 4th Of July!. They may not get back to you until tomorrow


----------



## PurE GaminG

ohh but i also emailed Europe customer services who not have any holidays should they? by the way happy 4th of July


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Please remember that is is US holiday today 4th Of July!. They may not get back to you until tomorrow


thank for the reply


----------



## cosmin

I live in Europe, Romania, and I have contacted Cooler Master Support in the Netherlands. Thankfully, they will replace my fan controller too, I'm waiting for the tracking number.
But they didn't say anything about a gift, lol. I feel lucky that they even offered to give me a replacement , a gift would be overkill.


----------



## Jobeo

Couple thoughts on this replacement fan controller as i've just installed it. First the PCB was not properly secured on mine. All 4 screws were about half-tightened so the PCB was free to move around.

My initial thoughts upon seeing all this was wondering how much it cost Coolermaster to produce/package/ship, etc. All the hardware/wires/etc seem quite substantial. I wonder how much of a hit they took on this. Going from colored wires to all black wires is a bummer though.

Unfortunately I seem to have this "fan noise" with at least two of my fans. With the old controller I always ran everything on high, since I knew there were issues, so I never really knew what this noise was. Now with the new controller if I put two of my fans on anything but high they make a very strange ticking noise. It's immediate and you can't possibly miss it... put them over to high and there is no noise. Oh well


----------



## gponcho

I received the new fan controller as well and found that my 200mm fan at the front was making a Ticking noise as well as it would stop working on low and medium settings. I went out a purchased another 200mm fan and the same issue. I am use the Bitfenix Sprectre Pro fan. The 120mm fans I have are working fine. I also tried switching the connection using a hard drive fan connector instead of the front fan connector and still the same issue.


----------



## PurE GaminG

has time goes on and all the feedback they get hopefully they would revise another new fan controller.


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> has time goes on and all the feedback they get hopefully they would revise another new fan controller.


that seems extremely unlikely to me. can you imagine two years from now and you've gone through 6 different versions of the top cover. i don't think so.

they had a shot to get it right and i think they got it "close enough". really though they should get out of the fan controller business and just focus on cases. leave lots of extra wiring options and space for the user to install their own fan controller... what is that old saying jack of all trades but master of none ....


----------



## PurE GaminG

lol at least they tried bring something new to the table, some consumers haven't had any problems with new fan controller,

main issue were has i can tell with the old fan controller

- fan ticking on other manufacture fans.- low and medium
- light flicking on other manufacturing led fans.
- works on the stock fan

new fan controller reports

- led a bit brighter and dimmer on some consumers cases
- works on some other manufacture fans no ticking or less then before
- led flicking seem to be resolved for most consumers
- ticking on own stock fans


----------



## PurE GaminG

almost forgot here you go can i join the club


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> nobody replying back im getting worried its only 3:30 in uk


I've submitted mine as well a few days ago actually still waiting to hear back tho...(I'm american and know it's the 4th) ((Amurica!)) lol


----------



## impac

Hey all,

has anyone experienced an issue with the Cosmos 2 where they can't power on the machine with the power button on the fan controller? I have had this happen to me a few times, where I press if a few times, and nothing happens. Open up the case, and I see power to the motherboard, and it starts fine when I press "start" on the motherboard (including lights and fan functions on the fan controller). I have checked the wiring and everything looks fine.

Is this due to the old defective fan controller? I'm in Hong Kong, and the distributor indicated to me that the new replacement fan controller will be ready for pickup next week! Cool.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Hey all,
> has anyone experienced an issue with the Cosmos 2 where they can't power on the machine with the power button on the fan controller? I have had this happen to me a few times, where I press if a few times, and nothing happens. Open up the case, and I see power to the motherboard, and it starts fine when I press "start" on the motherboard (including lights and fan functions on the fan controller). I have checked the wiring and everything looks fine.
> Is this due to the old defective fan controller? I'm in Hong Kong, and the distributor indicated to me that the new replacement fan controller will be ready for pickup next week! Cool.
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Check and make sure the power S.W is connted good and nothing else is touching it..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Hey all,
> has anyone experienced an issue with the Cosmos 2 where they can't power on the machine with the power button on the fan controller? I have had this happen to me a few times, where I press if a few times, and nothing happens. Open up the case, and I see power to the motherboard, and it starts fine when I press "start" on the motherboard (including lights and fan functions on the fan controller). I have checked the wiring and everything looks fine.
> Is this due to the old defective fan controller? I'm in Hong Kong, and the distributor indicated to me that the new replacement fan controller will be ready for pickup next week! Cool.
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Also try switching around the Power SW to reset button and reset button to power to see if it works.

I had an issue with my first controller the reset button didn't work at all.


----------



## Tasan

I want to get some red LED fans for my cosmos 2 - considering the bitfenix spectre pro, can anyone confirm they work ok with the new fan controller? Otherwise any other red fans I should consider?

Incidentally does anyone know if the 230mm bitfenix fan fits in the front or top?

Thanks!


----------



## zk1mpls

Just got word from our local distributor that we have to send in our fan controller assemblies to get the fan controller replacement.

That's all fine and dandy, but how am i supposed to use my rig without a the power and reset switch (current mobo has no switches onboard)? -_-

Actually, from the wording in the email, you'd probably have to bring the entire case to the shop.







20kg of computer chassis is still quite hefty -even if you have a car.

EDIT: Scratch that... they said I have to bring the ENTIRE case to the dealer so they'd install the new fan control assembly for me.







Have to disassemble everything.

Imagine if I had already built my loop...


----------



## Tpownage

the bitfenix spectre pro's will work with the fan controller but the LED will not be able to be on and off because both the fan controller and fans have female ends. I ordered the Hydra pro to fix this problem and if u do go bitfenix i recommend you to do the same, they are excellent fans in the cosmos 2.


----------



## PurE GaminG

just got a email back from coolermaster and im very disappointed with the reply

"Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".

i dont have motherboard to test it out on, or the fans yet cant afford to buy everything at once, they should replace without any questions dont you think, they made the new fan controller obviously because old wasn't functioning properly. i dont know what to do.

everybody else has got their new fan controller without any fuss and they didn't have to send back their old fan controller

are u joking me so they want us to bring the whole case in so they can replace it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Just got word from our local distributor that we have to send in our fan controller assemblies to get the fan controller replacement.
> That's all fine and dandy, but how am i supposed to use my rig without a the power and reset switch (current mobo has no switches onboard)? -_-
> Actually, from the wording in the email, you'd probably have to bring the entire case to the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kg of computer chassis is still quite hefty -even if you have a car.
> EDIT: Scratch that... they said I have to bring the ENTIRE case to the dealer so they'd install the new fan control assembly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disassemble everything.
> Imagine if I already built my loop...


his there any way of testing the fan controller without the motherboard just to test the fans and led. i wont able to test the power and reset cause there no motherboard but i can at least test the fan s and led?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> just got a email back from coolermaster and im very disappointed with the reply
> "Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".
> i dont have motherboard to test it out on, or the fans yet cant afford to buy everything at once, they should replace without any questions dont you think, they made the new fan controller obviously because old wasn't functioning properly. i dont know what to do.
> everybody else has got their new fan controller without any fuss and they didn't have to send back their old fan controller
> are u joking me so they want us to bring the whole case in so they can replace it?
> his there any way of testing the fan controller without the motherboard just to test the fans and led. i wont able to test the power and reset cause there no motherboard but i can at least test the fan s and led?


Yes very easy

1. Get a power supply

2. Get a paper clip.

3. Unfold the Paper clip and stick one end into the power supplies motherboard connectors Green cable end and one black end to the left of the green connector.



This will allow the power supply to turn on. Just plug your fan controllers power connector (should be a black molex connector) into the power supplies Peripheral (molex) connectors and you should be fine to go. This is how you test your water cooling build (for leeks) without having power to MB or any other electrical items just have your pump plugged in and away you go.


----------



## Tasan

Finally got a reply from Coolermaster Europe and they are shipping me the new fan controller


----------



## PurE GaminG

ty gponcho would the fan controller also work or just the fans because the cooler master guys asked me to "

Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".

if i could power the fan controller with the psu method you have showed me

how would i test it, would i look to see led work on the fan controller itself, and to see all function work , speed control, led/on/ off with front stock fan


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasan*
> 
> Finally got a reply from Coolermaster Europe and they are shipping me the new fan controller


what did they ask you if you dont mind me asking? and which distributor was it?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> ty gponcho would the fan controller also work or just the fans because the cooler master guys asked me to "
> Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".
> if i could power the fan controller with the psu method you have showed me
> how would i test it, would i look to see led work on the fan controller itself, and to see all function work , speed control, led/on/ off with front stock fan


Yes you will be able to see the LED's and be able to increase or decrease the speed of the fans (basically the fan controller is working). You will see the power light as well as the LED (on/off) light even though depending on the fans you have ( I replaced my stock fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans) the LED on/off button may not work (but the actual LED light will go on and off)


----------



## Tasan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> what did they ask you if you dont mind me asking? and which distributor was it?


They asked me to simply describe the model of fans I'm using and what problem I had - To which I explained the ticking problem and flashing LED's - Even my coolermaster megaflows flash and tick on anything but the maximum speed setting.

Other than that they just wanted my serial number and proof of purchase (from scan.co.uk)

This was all discussed directly via email at [email protected]

Hope that helps


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Yes you will be able to see the LED's and be able to increase or decrease the speed of the fans (basically the fan controller is working). You will see the power light as well as the LED (on/off) light even though depending on the fans you have ( I replaced my stock fans with Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans) the LED on/off button may not work (but the actual LED light will go on and off)


my first time doing this so what wires do i need to connect from th fan controller to the psu i understand the paper clip goes into the green and in one of the black connecters


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasan*
> 
> They asked me to simply describe the model of fans I'm using and what problem I had - To which I explained the ticking problem and flashing LED's - Even my coolermaster megaflows flash and tick on anything but the maximum speed setting.
> Other than that they just wanted my serial number and proof of purchase (from scan.co.uk)
> This was all discussed directly via email at [email protected]
> Hope that helps


i guess they asked me the same question

"Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".

i was just making sure they weren't messing me a about:eh-smiley


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> my first time doing this so what wires do i need to connect from th fan controller to the psu i understand the paper clip goes into the green and in of the black connecters


NP.

The first thing is that your fans in the case should be plugged into the fan controller (i.e. Front 200mm fan should be plugged into the cable that is labeled front, side hard bottom hard drive fans should be plugged into cables labeled HDD (*note you will have 3 HDD cables the third fan is for the bottom front fan that also cools the bottom hard drives).

Once all the fans are connected you will see a black cable with a molex connector (see picture below) at the end of the cable going into your fan controller (this is the power connect for the controller). Plug this into one of the power supplies molex connector's. Once completed turn on your power supply and you should have power to the fan controller.


----------



## PurE GaminG

thank you very much gponcho i really appreciate the help i ts people like you who makes this world a better place, and people like you who make this forum absolute brilliant who help novices like my self once again thank you very much i wish i could do something for you. 1 +rep

weathers really bad in uk warning of flash floods my old pc is at my old house so i cant take the psu out to to day i will grab taxi 2 morro and get it and give it go with the stock fans in, i ll check the fan controller itself to see if it works and then ill see if there in problems with stock fans i.e ticking , flickering and then ill buy some cougar vortex and leds fans to finally test it.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> thank you very much gponcho i really appreciate the help i ts people like you who makes this world a better place, and people like you who make this forum absolute brilliant who help novices like my self once again thank you very much i wish i could do something for you. 1 +rep
> weathers really bad in uk warning of flash floods my old pc is at my old house so i cant take the psu out to to day i will grab taxi 2 morro and get it and give it go with the stock fans in, i ll check the fan controller itself to see if it works and then ill see if there in problems with stock fans i.e ticking , flickering and then ill buy some cougar vortex and leds fans to finally test it.


Hey anytime!









You will find that the people on the OC forms are always ready to help anyone out.

Weather in Canada if very HOT (going to be in the mid 40's C with the humidity today)

Since you are in the UK not sure if you know but there is a great site OC3D that is full of info as well. Tiny Tim Logan did a review of the Cosmos II case with a build in it that was excellent.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TimeToLiveCustoms?feature=g-all-u

***** Note*: Since you just got your case please check to see that you received the new updated fan controller. The PCB should be all black (instead of Green) and all the cables should be Black (for the updated controller). The original controller had different color's for the fan controller cables.

Have fun! You got a great case.


----------



## PurE GaminG

yeh im registered on the forum but i like this forum more


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Add me to the club!!
> 
> 
> 1 Question, Can you guys put RX360 ( 60mm ) radiator on top with Rampage IV Extreme?


im gonna guess no. i dont have a R4E but even with the EX360, there isnt room at the top to put push fans on, which would make it a total of 55mm thick. my guess is that the rad fitting would hit the board unless its flipped to where the fitting end is in the drive bay area like mine, and the rad still might be to thick to avoid the top of the mobo. i would suggest a slim rad if you are going to do one up top. down below on the other hand, you should be able to fit damn near any thickness 240.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> im gonna guess no. i dont have a R4E but even with the EX360, there isnt room at the top to put push fans on, which would make it a total of 55mm thick. my guess is that the rad fitting would hit the board unless its flipped to where the fitting end is in the drive bay area like mine, and the rad still might be to thick to avoid the top of the mobo. i would suggest a slim rad if you are going to do one up top. down below on the other hand, you should be able to fit damn near any thickness 240.


Several Pages later.. There's the answer.

Well, I've asked others too. They said if it fit, it'll not be a comfortable fit.

So I've decided to go with EX360.

Add another RX480 on externally, and put my current RX360 sits on the top and bottom separator.. Wahahaha!!


----------



## PurE GaminG

***** Note*: Since you just got your case please check to see that you received the new updated fan controller. The PCB should be all black (instead of Green) and all the cables should be Black (for the updated controller). The original controller had different color's for the fan controller cables.

Have fun! You got a great case.
[/quote]

i have the green pcb fan controller


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasan*
> 
> I want to get some red LED fans for my cosmos 2 - considering the bitfenix spectre pro, can anyone confirm they work ok with the new fan controller? Otherwise any other red fans I should consider?
> Incidentally does anyone know if the 230mm bitfenix fan fits in the front or top?
> Thanks!


I have the 230mm mounted on top but you have to use tie wraps to make it hold correctly.

It works fine with the controller.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> ***** Note*: Since you just got your case please check to see that you received the new updated fan controller. The PCB should be all black (instead of Green) and all the cables should be Black (for the updated controller). The original controller had different color's for the fan controller cables.
> Have fun! You got a great case.


i have the green pcb fan controller[/QUOTE]

Okay you will need to contact Cooler Master via there website and request a updated fan controller to be sent to you. You will need your serial number which should be a white sticker in the back of your case to fill in the Part request. After that you will need to wait 2-3 weeks for the new fan controller to come in.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Okay you will need to contact Cooler Master via there website and request a updated fan controller to be sent to you. You will need your serial number which should be a white sticker in the back of your case to fill in the Part request. After that you will need to wait 2-3 weeks for the new fan controller to come in.


I'm getting mine after only like 3 days of waiting...i did call them tho.


----------



## PurE GaminG

i have already contacted coolermaster through email and this is the reply i get

"Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".

so thats why i asked if i could test without motherboard because i haven't got one still waiting for asus maximum v exterm to be released so what i'm goign to do is use the method you told me about the psu gponcho


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> i have already contacted coolermaster through email and this is the reply i get
> "Please first test this fan controller because not all of these fan controllers are faulty. After you have use the fan controller please let me know if it has issue or not".
> so thats why i asked if i could test without motherboard because i haven't got one still waiting for asus maximum v exterm to be released so what i'm goign to do is use the method you told me about the psu gponcho


Got yeah. Most likely you will have the ticking noise on low or medium settings


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Got yeah. Most likely you will have the ticking noise on low or medium settings


you mean on the stock fans?

im going to try on the stock fans did you guys have problems on the stock fans ticking, flickering . if i do then its straight replacement because i planning to change the stock fans and if this happens to thier stock fans then the other dont stand a chance.

guys im thinking of getting the corsair sp 120 and 120 af and some gt fans could i use the fan controller either of the fans or control via mobo


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> you mean on the stock fans?
> im going to try on the stock fans did you guys have problems on the stock fans ticking, flickering . if i do then its straight replacement because i planning to change the stock fans and if this happens to thier stock fans then the other dont stand a chance.
> guys im thinking of getting the corsair sp 120 and 120 af and some gt fans could i use the fan controller either of the fans or control via mobo


No pretty well every fan including the stock fans had ticking noises on low and medium settings as well as if you have LED fans the LED's would pulsate on low and medium settings

Regarding the Corsair fans I hear that the new fans are good fans. Don't know if they will have a ticking noise issue with the original controller or not.


----------



## PurE GaminG

yeh the corsair are really good check this review out http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=11TIfocssvY

so i could use fan controller on them? and if you could explain what pwm fans are and when do you use them

pwm is control via mobo with 4 pin but can it also be controlled via fan controller.

m confused either to get cougar VORTEX PWM or the Noctua NF-F12 PWM or just buy the corsair fans


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> No pretty well every fan including the stock fans had ticking noises on low and medium settings as well as if you have LED fans the LED's would pulsate on low and medium settings
> 
> Regarding the Corsair fans I hear that the new fans are good fans. Don't know if they will have a ticking noise issue with the original controller or not.


I have tried the stock fans as well as the Corsair SP120's and AF120's on the original fan controller and have not had the ticking problem. It could be that I am just lucky and my controller works properly.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I have tried the stock fans as well as the Corsair SP120's and AF120's on the original fan controller and have not had the ticking problem. It could be that I am just lucky and my controller works properly.


thats good but im going to use different fans for ,front, exhaust and rads, some vortex, corsair , gt and noctua fans


----------



## Flam3h

I got my replacement 'black pcb' fan controller a week or two back. Last night I had noticed an annoying drone noise coming from my case. I was looking everywhere inside the case for it. I thought it was my h100 at first, so I was giving it a tap in case it was air bubbles with no luck.

I spent about literally an hour inside my PC, it was driving me mad. Then it dawned upon me to press the buttons on the fan controller as I had turned them down (it was late and only browsing the web). Immediately after I turned the fans to full, the noise stopped.

I then proceeded to turn each one up and down to find out where the noise was coming from. I found out what it was...

I have two Noctua NF-P14 fans. One internal for the GPU's and another for the rear exhaust. Both of these fans emit an annoying noise - almost as if there is something hitting the blades as they turn when the fan controller is on low or medium. As soon as I turn GPU and TOP (where the fans are connected on the controller) to full speed the noise is gone. This happens on each of the fans on their individual channels, so cannot just be one faulty fan.

What's all this about then?, I thought the new black PCB was supposed to fix the voltage noise?.

Shall I do more testing?, anyone else experienced issues with the new pcb?.


----------



## Flam3h

Right some further testing...Something is definately up.

My ears seem pick up slight noise variations, and I've noticed an annoying hum that comes from the front 200mm fan now.
I'd like someone else to check this too.

Put the fan on the lowest setting and put fan the LED on.

Watch very closely. On mine every few seconds you'll see the LED dim ever so slightly, at which point you can hear a voltage change noise coming from the fan. It's subtle, but if you stare at the LED you can definately see when the controller is changing the supply to the fan. The noise is a 'voltagey' sound like a faint brrrrrrr *no noise* brrrrrr *no noise* brrrrr, etc. You'll have to listen closely though. It's like it's giving it voltage to spin, then cutting it, then giving it voltage, then cutting it. Kind of like riding a bicycle - peddling, free wheel, peddling etc.

This fan still spins and the light stays on. If I shine a light on the blades, I can see the slight spin down on them (with the fan controller on low / med) whilst doing this cycle.

This is with the brand new black pcb...


----------



## Jobeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> What's all this about then?, I thought the new black PCB was supposed to fix the voltage noise?.


they tried to get it right but couldn't.... i said a couple pages ago they should just get out of the fan controller business.... clearly it is too complicated a thing to get right.

such is life really.... not much you can do at this point.


----------



## Hokies83

i just bought a after market controller.. and said meh with cooler masters fan controller.


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> Shall I do more testing?, anyone else experienced issues with the new pcb?.


Yepp, I have a problem with stock 200 mm front fan. It's making an oscillating sound on low and medium settings. I have contacted CM, they said they will send me a new fan. However this fan connected directly to PSU via 7V adapter works flawlessly so I'm not sure if it will fix the problem. I have two BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 140 mm fans and they are working great with the new fan controller, the ticking sound from the old controller is gone. Also the stock HDD fans are working OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flam3h*
> 
> My ears seem pick up slight noise variations, and I've noticed an annoying hum that comes from the front 200mm fan now.
> I'd like someone else to check this too.


Exactly, the same thing, sound rapidly going up and down. When I stop the fan or connect it directly to PSU the sound is gone.


----------



## PurE GaminG

ok guys up date i have tested the original fan controller stock fans and front led with the psu.

its my first time so i dont know what ticking sounds im looking for, but everything seems to be ok no led flickring or any sounds weird sounds from the fans.

im going to order some corsair sp 120mm and af 120mm and maybe an af 140exust fan and some gt and maybe some thing for the front red led fan and test them.


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> its my first time so i dont know what ticking sounds im looking for, but everything seems to be ok no led flickring or any sounds weird sounds from the fans.


It should be working fine with stock fans, however when you install any other fan you will probably notice "clicking" sound and/or LED flickering.

Here is an example of flickering and "clicking" sound. The sound was similar on my BeQuiet non-LED fans.


----------



## PurE GaminG

thanks dragonix for the video now i know what im looking for, didn't have that ticking or flickering on the stock fans. hopefully im going to orders some corsair fans next monday.

one question tho

should i buy some cougar vortex pwm and nocuta pwm fans


----------



## mtrx

You can't control the PWM fans with the case fan controller if that's what you're wondering. You need to plug them to your mobo or use constant voltage adapters with PSU molex cables.


----------



## PurE GaminG

im buying the new asus maximum v exterm mobo so i l be able to control via mobo.

but what's is the function of the pwm does it reduce to the rpm by dropping the voltage depending on the temp

i know that the asus have program ( forgot the name )to control the fans but is that to control the fans connected on the mobo.

im a bit confused, you can control fans via fan controller then from mobo could i use both methods to control the fans depending where the fans are connected.

if someone can explain the difference between pwm and normal fans and to control them i would really be thankful.


----------



## mtrx

PWM fans are controlled by pulses instead of adjusting their speed by lowering the constant linear voltage like 3-pin fans. They always get 12 volts, but in short pulses. Hence the name, Pulse-Width Modulation. Wikipedia for the rescue!

It's generally a better way to control fan speeds, but you won't notice much, if any difference compared to ordinary 3-pin fans. The nice thing about PWM is that you can split one 4-pin mobo connector even up to 4 PWM fans with splitters and have no problems by controlling their speed by software.


----------



## PurE GaminG

thanks its shame we cant control via fan controller but il use the software il have a good read of the link you provided cheers m8 for the help. 1+ rep


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> thanks its shame we cant control via fan controller but il use the software il have a good read of the link you provided cheers m8 for the help. 1+ rep


My mobo that I'm getting has the program you cant think of and heres a short description of it (I dont wanna wait for the M V E lol got lazy and tired of waiting)

http://promotions.newegg.com/ASUS/12-2241/index.html

ASUS Fan Xpert 2 (name of program)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> My mobo that I'm getting has the program you cant think of and heres a short description of it (I dont wanna wait for the M V E lol got lazy and tired of waiting)
> http://promotions.newegg.com/ASUS/12-2241/index.html
> ASUS Fan Xpert 2 (name of program)


Yea my Re3 had something like that.. i did not use it to much... im liking my Nzxt fan controller tho... not using the CM one @[email protected]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yea my Re3 had something like that.. i did not use it to much... im liking my Nzxt fan controller tho... not using the CM one @[email protected]


I'm still bedating im curious about the new one......I want to try and get a front bay res....or might just get an internal one honestly. dont know yet....so close till my parts get here.


----------



## cube1984

Hey guys,

Here my new rig , it just fits below the desk lol 





Time for some mods


----------



## PurE GaminG

lol im too scared to modd mine just yet, its brand new and its my going to be my first time modding hahaha,

cube what sort modds are you thinking?


----------



## cube1984

I want a window or a plezi door  and need tu ipgrade the hardware i side to a x79 setup







to have some more speed for my job .

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Valgaur

can't wait to have mine all lighted up with green cold's gonna be sick at night.


----------



## Tiniduske

Hi

Cube1984 told me to upload my pics to, so here they are.

I few low res image off my XEN server in progress



Asus KGPE-D16 dual socket mobo
2x AMD 6272
64GB ram Corsair XMS3
Asus pike 2108 raid card
LSI Battery back-up fore raid card
2x Noctua NH-U12DO A3 cpu koeler
Coolermaster Silent pro Gold 1200w
6x 2TB WD RE4 hd
1x 2TB samsung F2
1x OCZ Vertex 2 120GB
1x ASUS GTX470
1x XFX AMD HD6570
1x USB 3.0 card

But still work in progress, graka's is still not 100% sure, got a AMD 6770 a Nvidia 9600GT to

It will be my NAS, Mediacenter, WSUS server, .....

With VMware i wasen't to succeed to passtrough the raid card, FreeNas woulden't boot, so i'm now configuring it with debian and XEN to fully virtualization all those things,
Thats why it's with the TV for te XBMC

I love the size off the case









Greetz Tiniduske


----------



## cube1984

W000000000t


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiniduske*
> 
> Hi
> Cube1984 told me to upload my pics to, so here they are.
> I few low res image off my XEN server in progress
> 
> Asus KGPE-D16 dual socket mobo
> 2x AMD 6272
> 64GB ram Corsair XMS3
> Asus pike 2108 raid card
> LSI Battery back-up fore raid card
> 2x Noctua NH-U12DO A3 cpu koeler
> Coolermaster Silent pro Gold 1200w
> 6x 2TB WD RE4 hd
> 1x 2TB samsung F2
> 1x OCZ Vertex 2 120GB
> 1x ASUS GTX470
> 1x XFX AMD HD6570
> 1x USB 3.0 card
> But still work in progress, graka's is still not 100% sure, got a AMD 6770 a Nvidia 9600GT to
> It will be my NAS, Mediacenter, WSUS server, .....
> With VMware i wasen't to succeed to passtrough the raid card, FreeNas woulden't boot, so i'm now configuring it with debian and XEN to fully virtualization all those things,
> Thats why it's with the TV for te XBMC
> I love the size off the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz Tiniduske


my god man....amazing living room.....ohh and like the cosmos II pics lol


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added now!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Do seths ssd speed boosts.
> but even before then i was avging about 9-10 secs.. you have the newest flimware?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


Finally got around to doing all of Seths SSD optimization, and upgraded the firmware on the Sandisk - 10 seconds from Post to desktop









Still having that initial lag though from turning the power on. Ive noticed the ASUS logo screen comes up, 'press del for setup' etc (before POST) adn thats where it seems to lag - like 10-20 seconds. Anyone know why that would be?

Also (although Ive got for fast boot now so i dont see it anymore) the Post screen used to say 2 mice and 2 keyboards installed - ???? dont know what thats about - could that be contributed to the lag perhaps?


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> My mobo that I'm getting has the program you cant think of and heres a short description of it (I dont wanna wait for the M V E lol got lazy and tired of waiting)
> http://promotions.newegg.com/ASUS/12-2241/index.html
> ASUS Fan Xpert 2 (name of program)


Go the Asus Z77 board! I'm loving it









Ive got all of my fans aparts from 2 GPU fans, running through the mobo and Fan Xpert. Its actually a pretty good program, auto tuning works well and its really customisable.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> Finally got around to doing all of Seths SSD optimization, and upgraded the firmware on the Sandisk - 10 seconds from Post to desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still having that initial lag though from turning the power on. Ive noticed the ASUS logo screen comes up, 'press del for setup' etc (before POST) adn thats where it seems to lag - like 10-20 seconds. Anyone know why that would be?
> Also (although Ive got for fast boot now so i dont see it anymore) the Post screen used to say 2 mice and 2 keyboards installed - ???? dont know what thats about - could that be contributed to the lag perhaps?


You can turn on /off what the bios posts in the bios boot options menu. onlything my bios does is gives the the option to enter bios then boots into windows,


----------



## Hokies83

Meh picked up a working perfect H100 for 70$ shipped... And ima push pull it up top one way or another...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh picked up a working perfect H100 for 70$ shipped... And ima push pull it up top one way or another...


good luck man we shall see what oc levels i get on my new shiny build tomorrow....hmmmm lol


----------



## PurE GaminG

hi guys wat 120 mm LED fan are ideal to mount on the top rad tops side and which sim 1200mm to go under it. any recommendation also what can you fit 2300 mm in front and what brand of led fan are you using.

in my case in total there is going to be 16 fans. i think i can control six off the mobo asus 3-pin -4 pin but how many fans can i control on cooler master fan control,

i know there is a problem with LED female to female connection problem for the cooler master fan control . if you guys can recommend led fan that works with cooler master fan controller cool if not what other fan controller can control up to 10 fans.

3 leds on top of rad, 2 led fans on outer dual rads in the bottom and 1 front led fan.

was thinking of connected the leds on the mobo but i can only connect up to 6 but i could use a splitter. idk

i really wanted to connect up all the fans to the controller and i dont know if i will still able have option to control the fans through the asus fan expert 2 program.


----------



## Agent-A01

hey guys, i ordered the cosmos 2 last week, and got it friday. i sent in a request for replacement fan controller, still says pending. Is there a way i can tell if i have the old fan controller or the new one? im not sure if they started shipping out new cases with the revised fan controllers


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> hey guys, i ordered the cosmos 2 last week, and got it friday. i sent in a request for replacement fan controller, still says pending. Is there a way i can tell if i have the old fan controller or the new one? im not sure if they started shipping out new cases with the revised fan controllers


If the fan controllers PCB is Black then New, If Green then OLD


----------



## drkimlee

Hey guys has any one put a 140 Rad in the Exhausht fan area of there case, would there be any clearance issues?


----------



## Agent-A01

thanks, its green with capacitors. i saw the black one with no caps. i hope CM approves of my replacement..


----------



## Valgaur

guys my ax1200 isn't working right. my mobo will turn on then off when i move my 24 pin and it all lights up but when i try the case power button it wont start or even with the mobo start button.......im completely lost here.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hey guys has any one put a 140 Rad in the Exhausht fan area of there case, would there be any clearance issues?


Hey, I have a 120 in the exhaust area, but had to mount it on the outside of the case... as it was quite tight to put on the inside depending on how much stuff you have inside and depending on the motherboard you have.... My system is a "fully loaded" system... If I remember correctly, if I was to mount it on the inside, the bottom of the 120 rad wasn't able to clear the top of my video card. (I have a Asus R4E) I also found that the issue was the tubing, if you were to also mount a 360 on top (which I think you should, if you are going full water cooling), it will get quite tight. on the inside if you also intend to use push-pull.

For my 120, I fed the tubing through the top 2 precut tubing holes, with the Rad inlet and outlet facing away from the back of the case, connected with a 180 build from 2 90 degree fittings. I used a Koolance 120 Rad, but I think a 140 may not have worked in my case.

Hope that helps.. if you want any pics, let me know.. I have some shots in my profile, but not very clear.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> guys my ax1200 isn't working right. my mobo will turn on then off when i move my 24 pin and it all lights up but when i try the case power button it wont start or even with the mobo start button.......im completely lost here.


hmm sounds like u put the ram in the wrong slots









That or the 24 pin on the MB is messed up.. moving the pin on the mb has nothing to do with the ax-1200.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Hey, I have a 120 in the exhaust area, but had to mount it on the outside of the case... as it was quite tight to put on the inside depending on how much stuff you have inside and depending on the motherboard you have.... My system is a "fully loaded" system... If I remember correctly, if I was to mount it on the inside, the bottom of the 120 rad wasn't able to clear the top of my video card. (I have a Asus R4E) I also found that the issue was the tubing, if you were to also mount a 360 on top (which I think you should, if you are going full water cooling), it will get quite tight. on the inside if you also intend to use push-pull.
> For my 120, I fed the tubing through the top 2 precut tubing holes, with the Rad inlet and outlet facing away from the back of the case, connected with a 180 build from 2 90 degree fittings. I used a Koolance 120 Rad, but I think a 140 may not have worked in my case.
> Hope that helps.. if you want any pics, let me know.. I have some shots in my profile, but not very clear.


Hmm if you had clearance issues with the 120 i doubt il be getting a 140 inside easy. As well as i have 3/4 Tubing, would make it very tight. My 360 and 240 will do the job haha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> hmm sounds like u put the ram in the wrong slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That or the 24 pin on the MB is messed up.. moving the pin on the mb has nothing to do with the ax-1200.


nono i moved the wires on the 24 pin power connector and it will start sometimes...but the power button won't work. even the mobo or the fan controllers power button.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> nono i moved the wires on the 24 pin power connector and it will start sometimes...but the power button won't work. even the mobo or the fan controllers power button.


Bad 24 pin on the PSU =/ ouch... i got an Advanced rma on my AX1200 for coil whine.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bad 24 pin on the PSU =/ ouch... i got an Advanced rma on my AZ1200 for coil whine.


is it really my psu....uuuuuuugh


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> is it really my psu....uuuuuuugh


If your toucj the 24 pin wire and it cuts on and off.. that is the only thing it could be.

Could just be the 24 pin cable tho... If you have another one laying around try it out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If your toucj the 24 pin wire and it cuts on and off.. that is the only thing it could be.
> Could just be the 24 pin cable tho... If you have another one laying around try it out.


I wish....im just gonna rma the entire thing.....*sigh*


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hmm if you had clearance issues with the 120 i doubt il be getting a 140 inside easy. As well as i have 3/4 Tubing, would make it very tight. My 360 and 240 will do the job haha


Sad to hear about this. Was planning to put a slim 140 at the rear exhaust in my case. Board is going to be a Maximus V Formula when it gets in. Hope I have enough clearance up top for a slim 360 and some fans in push pull.


----------



## JayJay18

Anyone here from Marvin on the free stuff yet.
Its funny how CM has the best customer service so far for this case but they are not very informative on the status of this free gift


----------



## barkinos98

from the pics ive seen, it is possible to mount a 480 up top and 2 of 240 down below. there is a 140 slot at back and 200 at front after you remove the upper hdd bays. so in total it is possible to have a combined rad size of 1300mm. did anyone do this? because if these are possible w/ minor mods, it will be a real watercooling case. also that being said, did anyone do it/ will do it?


----------



## zk1mpls

I'm sure I've seen coolmeister (I think?) mount a 480 rad on the Cosmos II a while back. He did mod the area underneath the fan control assembly in order to accommodate the fourth hole for the 480.

Anybody tried fitting a 140mm rad at the back for their loop?


----------



## Valgaur

Got it all together and heres how it looks.



now the awesome part is....i get to rma the mobo w00t.....what fun lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Anyone here from Marvin on the free stuff yet.
> Its funny how CM has the best customer service so far for this case but they are not very informative on the status of this free gift


I'm curious about this as well....no one has heard a thing i believe.


----------



## JayJay18

Im going to be running the Extreme 11 once it comes out and im loooking for a watercooling setup that wont break my bank and is simple.
I was looking to get the H100 originally but alot of people say the LGA2011s when they are overclocked get hot.
Not a gaming guy just a storage/media guy, so VGA cooling will not be required, only CPU.

Thoughts anyone, and also parts recommended for a simple CPU WC setup

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Im going to be running the Extreme 11 once it comes out and im loooking for a watercooling setup that wont break my bank and is simple.
> I was looking to get the H100 originally but alot of people say the LGA2011s when they are overclocked get hot.
> Not a gaming guy just a storage/media guy, so VGA cooling will not be required, only CPU.
> Thoughts anyone, and also parts recommended for a simple CPU WC setup
> Thanks


look on frozencpu for water cooling kits pretty good stuff for the price.


----------



## Hokies83

meh just got my cat leap diff brighter then my u2711..


----------



## PurE GaminG

new review of rog maximus v formula z77 buy JJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfweEGbGr98


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys update tested the corsair sp 120mm quite edition on the stock green pcb fan controller and they tick on low and medium, fine on high.

stock fans seem to be fine with no tick s or light flicker


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys can any one tell me wat the difference are between the rog z7z series motherboards gene, formula and exterm.

i think i might go with formula mobo


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys can any one tell me wat the difference are between the rog z7z series motherboards gene, formula and exterm.
> i think i might go with formula mobo


extreme is made for overclocking everything. so if your not going to overclock the snot out of everything plugged in get the formula or my board it's awesome....if it ever works lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> extreme is made for overclocking everything. so if your not going to overclock the snot out of everything plugged in get the formula or my board it's awesome....if it ever works lol.


=p Extreme has more featured and can handle more power.. increasing the chanes for high overclocks.. The Formula is ust a step down fromt the extreme.. Still better then any other asus board..

The genie is a MATX version.


----------



## pingoat

sign me up!
Doesn't fit under my desk lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> 
> sign me up!
> Doesn't fit under my desk lol.


nice dude also how do you put that 680 club on the bottom...I have a 680 and wanna join lol

also guys...does the fan controller have a standby light on or are they all off when you turn off the comp??? (just curious)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!

Man I need a new PC chair with leather.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Got it all together and heres how it looks.
> 
> now the awesome part is....i get to rma the mobo w00t.....what fun lol.


What happened to your board bud?

That board you have is as much as the ROG Extreme board when it comes out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> What happened to your board bud?
> 
> That board you have is as much as the ROG Extreme board when it comes out.


I plugged it all in and it just wouldn't go lol Asus and newegg say it's the 24 pin connector. I tested my ax1200 paperclip and it worked perfectly.......ugh......I have to buy more thermal paste while waiting now lol....any recommendations?

also that 24 pin wire was hidden earlier I was testing something when i took the pic last night lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plugged it all in and it just wouldn't go lol Asus and newegg say it's the 24 pin connector. I tested my ax1200 paperclip and it worked perfectly.......ugh......I have to buy more thermal paste while waiting now lol....any recommendations?
> also that 24 pin wire was hidden earlier I was testing something when i took the pic last night lol


If this is your first time using tim use AS5 or mx-2 something easy to use.


----------



## pingoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> nice dude also how do you put that 680 club on the bottom...I have a 680 and wanna join lol
> also guys...does the fan controller have a standby light on or are they all off when you turn off the comp??? (just curious)


Copy this into your sig.

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1232473/official-nvidia-gtx680-owners-club]:cool: Gtx 680 Owners Club :cool:[/url][/CENTER]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> Copy this into your sig.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1232473/official-nvidia-gtx680-owners-club]:cool: Gtx 680 Owners Club :cool:[/url][/CENTER]


Thank you sir


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plugged it all in and it just wouldn't go lol Asus and newegg say it's the 24 pin connector. I tested my ax1200 paperclip and it worked perfectly.......ugh......I have to buy more thermal paste while waiting now lol....any recommendations?
> also that 24 pin wire was hidden earlier I was testing something when i took the pic last night lol


How u RMAing with NEWEGG i gotta RMA my GPU.. heh keeps Randomly crashing in fire fox...

Im not a big fan of losing money cause they sent me a defective product... gonna cost me like 20$ to ship it usps..


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm curious about this as well....no one has heard a thing i believe.


I sent 2 emails and have not gotten any response.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Got it all together and heres how it looks.
> 
> now the awesome part is....i get to rma the mobo w00t.....what fun lol.


What happened with your mobo? I thought it was your PSU that needed RMA
Looking good though


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> 
> sign me up!
> Doesn't fit under my desk lol.


nice









I liked my little office until i saw your desk and chair


----------



## elementaldragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How u RMAing with NEWEGG i gotta RMA my GPU.. heh keeps Randomly crashing in fire fox...
> Im not a big fan of losing money cause they sent me a defective product... gonna cost me like 20$ to ship it usps..


Why would you ship it USPS? On top of that, i'm pretty sure that with defective merchandise, they pay the shipping. At least.... in my experiences that seems to have been the case. Shipped them back a defective TV.... think it was 42". Capacitors blew after less than a day of use. They paid return shipping IIRC.

If you submitted the RMA already, and weren't automatically given a prepaid return shipping label, i'd contact their customer support. they'll more than likely do so. Paying return shipping because you don't like something is one thing. Doing so because of a wrong shipment or faulty goods is completely different.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> Why would you ship it USPS? On top of that, i'm pretty sure that with defective merchandise, they pay the shipping. At least.... in my experiences that seems to have been the case. Shipped them back a defective TV.... think it was 42". Capacitors blew after less than a day of use. They paid return shipping IIRC.
> If you submitted the RMA already, and weren't automatically given a prepaid return shipping label, i'd contact their customer support. they'll more than likely do so. Paying return shipping because you don't like something is one thing. Doing so because of a wrong shipment or faulty goods is completely different.


what he said. Give them a call.....

On a side note.....re did everything for ****s and giggles and got the mobo to post and go to bios and couldn't go further since i don't have windows or any OS installed atm lol. BUT it seems like everything works......so....happy....lol


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> On a side note.....re did everything for ****s and giggles and got the mobo to post and go to bios and couldn't go further since i don't have windows or any OS installed atm lol. BUT it seems like everything works......so....happy....lol


Good to hear. There are many things to accidentally overlook when being excited and building a new rig. To be honest, I would have been surprised for an Asus mobo to have been dead on arrival.

Just ordered a 128 and 256 gig Samsung 830's for my setup. Smaller drive for the OS, larger one for Steam games and the old 120GB Vertex 2 takes duty for non-Steam games. Still have to keep one regular hard-drive for work related data though.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> I'm sure I've seen coolmeister (I think?) mount a 480 rad on the Cosmos II a while back. He did mod the area underneath the fan control assembly in order to accommodate the fourth hole for the 480.
> Anybody tried fitting a 140mm rad at the back for their loop?


Yeah your right a 480 can be done up top with some modding. As for the Exhaust 140 it might hit your Graphics card? Could mount it on the outside and run the tubes out the rubber holes of the back of the case, or maybe a 120 inside might fit.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plugged it all in and it just wouldn't go lol Asus and newegg say it's the 24 pin connector. I tested my ax1200 paperclip and it worked perfectly.......ugh......I have to buy more thermal paste while waiting now lol....any recommendations?
> also that 24 pin wire was hidden earlier I was testing something when i took the pic last night lol.
> 
> i highly recommend you use this thermal paste
> 
> Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Cutting Edge Thermal Compound or Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plugged it all in and it just wouldn't go lol Asus and newegg say it's the 24 pin connector. I tested my ax1200 paperclip and it worked perfectly.......ugh......I have to buy more thermal paste while waiting now lol....any recommendations?
> also that 24 pin wire was hidden earlier I was testing something when i took the pic last night lol


i highly recommend you use this thermal paste

Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Cutting Edge Thermal Compound or Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Yeah your right a 480 can be done up top with some modding. As for the Exhaust 140 it might hit your Graphics card? Could mount it on the outside and run the tubes out the rubber holes of the back of the case, or maybe a 120 inside might fit.


It'll clear my GTX 680; there's a PCI slot in between the two, so clearance wouldn't be an issue. Not quite sure with my incoming Maximus V Formula, though. The slots might not be aligned the same way as my GIGABYTE board.

I wish I could borrow a 140 rad before I buy one... but sadly no one is selling a slim 140 over here. just the black ice sr1. Anybody with a slim 140 rad in their loop care to give the dimensions of the bottom part of their rad? Or I think I could mount the rad upside-down so it wouldn't have any problems. Lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys I am going to Microcenter now to go get this case. Do you guys think the stock they have could still have the bad fan controller? How can I tell? Thanks for any help. Hopefully soon to be member. I am so excited.


----------



## Snoopykins

I know, I know, not the best of pictures. But it's got my name, and my case!









I have had the case for many months now, but never got around to finding and joining the club. I'm glad there is one! It has been such an excellent case!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> i highly recommend you use this thermal paste
> Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Cutting Edge Thermal Compound or Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound


As long as they are non conductive it should work well.

I am using Ceramique 2 (by Arctic Silver) which is a "*Try-Linear Ceramic*" based compund (non conductive)


----------



## pingoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked my little office until i saw your desk and chair


I think I actually prefer it NOT under my desk. I don't risk mashing my feet into it if I spin around in my chair.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Updated list!
> Man I need a new PC chair with leather.


I know right? im still rocking a 55.00 pos from fry's. lololol


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Sad to hear about this. Was planning to put a slim 140 at the rear exhaust in my case. Board is going to be a Maximus V Formula when it gets in. Hope I have enough clearance up top for a slim 360 and some fans in push pull.


I think you still can put a 140 but on the outside. I just looked at my system again.. and from what i see.. the 120, if mounted on teh inside the TOP of the expansion slots were in the way...

I can send you all some pictures if you like.

As for the top rad.. I used a "normal Rad".. put regular PULL fans and SLIM push fans... it was still tight.. but doable.

Cheers.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> from the pics ive seen, it is possible to mount a 480 up top and 2 of 240 down below. there is a 140 slot at back and 200 at front after you remove the upper hdd bays. so in total it is possible to have a combined rad size of 1300mm. did anyone do this? because if these are possible w/ minor mods, it will be a real watercooling case. also that being said, did anyone do it/ will do it?


I did a 120 rear, 360 top + 2 240 bottom = 960mm (w 15 fans).. my front HDD cage is fully populated, and so are my 5.25 expansion slots.. I think squeezing the top to a 480, adding 240 in the front is doable with mods.


----------



## JayJay18

update guys!!!!
CM will be emailing all of us today in regards to the gift emails so be patient


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys just got home with the cosmos 2. It sucks I gotta go to work before I could put everything in the case.

Here are some pics. Would love to join the club.

Is there a way I could tell by looking at the PCB if I got the bad controller.

Thanks a lot guys. Gonna read thru this thread to learn so more about this beautiful case.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys just got home with the cosmos 2. It sucks I gotta go to work before I could put everything in the case.
> Here are some pics. Would love to join the club.
> Is there a way I could tell by looking at the PCB if I got the bad controller.
> Thanks a lot guys. Gonna read thru this thread to learn so more about this beautiful case.


Old PCB Green

New PCB Black


----------



## strong island 1

My phones not letting me attach the pics. I gotta wait till I get to work. I don't have a computer until I build this thing. Sold my laptop to pay for all this hardware.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys I am going to Microcenter now to go get this case. Do you guys think the stock they have could still have the bad fan controller? How can I tell? Thanks for any help. Hopefully soon to be member. I am so excited.


You will notice if the PCB is green then its the old controller the new one has black PCB.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You will notice if the PCB is green then its the old controller the new one has black PCB.


thanks a lot.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got to work for the pics. I can't wait to set this thing up tonight. Still haven't opened it or checked the PCB controller.

Would love to join the club.


----------



## PurE GaminG

update guys cm uk customer service emailed me back with reply saying that they will send a new fan controller, but he asked that if i could provide the serial number, purchase receipt and my address i thought he was supposed to give a part request application to fill im a wright . does this seem wright o u guys for to be asking these details the email looks legit. do you think he going to send me part request or personally handle it him self. hows does the procedure work.

he didn't mention any free gifts, shall i ask for free gift because i went through the trouble of buying new fans just to test the fan controller for them because they asked me too even tho i told them i just had the cpu and case and that it was the green pcb.

how did you guys get offered free gifts, need any freebies i can get.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got to work for the pics. I can't wait to set this thing up tonight. Still haven't opened it or checked the PCB controller.
> Would love to join the club.


welcome to the club, i bet your excited . looks like there no damage to outer box good sign.

let us know how thing go


----------



## strong island 1

Ya I picked it up myself at Microcenter. had to go right to work and didn't even open yet. So excited. I was really worried because this really weak guy at microcenter went in the back to get it. I offered my help but it was a no go. Was so worried that he would drop it.

I'm gonna check the PCB when i get home. I also got some fans for the side door. Hopefully my 680's will be nice and cool.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> update guys!!!!
> CM will be emailing all of us today in regards to the gift emails so be patient


When lol.....just curious


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> When lol.....just curious


Im not holding my Breath ... There REPS abandoned this thread.. they have not posted anything in weeks... in regards to anyones questions or concerns..


----------



## JayJay18

Marvin just told me today maybe by end of day


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Marvin just told me today maybe by end of day


Okay.


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys can post reply back to my post 2675 cheers


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> update guys cm uk customer service emailed me back with reply saying that they will send a new fan controller, but he asked that if i could provide the serial number, purchase receipt and my address i thought he was supposed to give a part request application to fill im a wright . does this seem wright o u guys for to be asking these details the email looks legit. do you think he going to send me part request or personally handle it him self. hows does the procedure work.
> he didn't mention any free gifts, shall i ask for free gift because i went through the trouble of buying new fans just to test the fan controller for them because they asked me too even tho i told them i just had the cpu and case and that it was the green pcb.
> how did you guys get offered free gifts, need any freebies i can get.


I had to do all that for my RMA aswell.


----------



## UUTF

I would be grateful just getting the new fan controller let alone the gift. Be thankful you are in a country where you at least get a chance of getting the new fan controller as opposed to having to wait 3 months and then still not be sure of actually receiving the correct one.

Seems odd the reps left the moment fan controllers were not resolving the issues the original one did. This promise of a present to the locals just seems like a smooth over despite the rest of the case being brilliant.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> I would be grateful just getting the new fan controller let alone the gift. Be thankful you are in a country where you at least get a chance of getting the new fan controller as opposed to having to wait 3 months and then still not be sure of actually receiving the correct one.
> Seems odd the reps left the moment fan controllers were not resolving the issues the original one did. This promise of a present to the locals just seems like a smooth over despite the rest of the case being brilliant.


Hi there, I am in China now, but could you share with me some of the issues on the new fan controller. Our position is that the original fan controller was not faulty. By our testing with our own fans and devices the performance was suitable. Our fan controller did power most competitors fans, but as most of you know that some of these fans had some issues with our hardware.

It was not neccessary to change, but we did spend 3 months to develop a upgraded fan controller, which we believe would make people'
s experience with the Cosmos 2 better. This updated fan controller prevents the motor noise as well as reducing LED flicker when using non Cosmos II LED fans.

If there are any further issues, do me a favor of sending me a PM and a link to the post number in this thread so I can follow up. China doesn't offer the same level of internet service as the USA, so we will do our best to place you in contact with someone responsible.


----------



## PurE GaminG

really three months, what have they said to, actually they should be grateful that we bought there product, it isnt cheap and the fact the fan controller isn't working they should compensate us with a gift because it shouldn't have happened with the money were talking about nvm the inconveniences it has caused with our builds, stopping, buying different fans, fan controllers, testing back and fourth and then communicating with cm customers service who for some take longer then expected in replying but the the matter of the fact is it is taking time from our daily life when we should have not agree?


----------



## PurE GaminG

welcome back CM MR HAF hope you trip to Chine was good, hope you enjoying your self


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> welcome back CM MR HAF hope you trip to Chine was good, hope you enjoying your self


I am still here in China now writing to you. Do you still need UK customer service to contact you or are you straight?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Hi there, I am in China now, but could you share with me some of the issues on the new fan controller. Our position is that the original fan controller was not faulty. By our testing with our own fans and devices the performance was suitable. Our fan controller did power most competitors fans, but as most of you know that some of these fans had some issues with our hardware.
> It was not necessary to change, but we did spend 3 months to develop a upgraded fan controller, which we believe would make people'
> s experience with the Cosmos 2 better. This updated fan controller prevents the motor noise as well as reducing LED flicker when using non Cosmos II LED fans.
> If there are any further issues, do me a favor of sending me a PM and a link to the post number in this thread so I can follow up. China doesn't offer the same level of Internet service as the USA, so we will do our best to place you in contact with someone responsible.


Hi *MR HAF*, I hope your stay in China is short and you are back in the USA soon.

Regarding the new fan controller I have to agree with you that the new version of the controller is in all aspects better then the old. I find that the 120 and 140mm LED fans I have now are working much better with no ticking noises of pulsating LED's on low or medium settings. Would have been great if you would have made the Fan Controllers LED cables ends Male instead of female so that we could plug in the Fans LED connector which is female and thus able to turn the LED's off and on.

However I am still experiencing issues with the 200mm front LED fan. The issue is not with the LED at all but with the fan. The fan stops working on low and medium settings and only works on high. I have Bitfenix Spectre Pro (White LED) 200 mm fan in the front. On the old controller it work on low and medium settings however there was a ticking noise and the LED's were pulsating. On the new controller there is a ticking noise and the fan does not spin on low or medium settings however the LED works fine on all three settings. I went as far as purchasing a second Bitfenix Spectre Pro (White LED) 200 fan assuming that the fan may be defective. It to had the same issue.

I then unplugged the fan controller cable that was marked front and plugged in another (HDD) fan controller cable with the same problem occurring. As I mentioned the 140 and 120mm fans work fine with no issues.

I checked the stats on the 200mm Spectre Pro fan and they seem fine:

Operating Voltage: 12VDC

Starting Voltage: 5VDC

Current: 0.33A +- 10%

*There are others who have the same issue with the 200mm fans as well*

Hope this information helps.


----------



## PurE GaminG

hahahah i know i was meant to say that i hoped that your trip to Chine was fine, i got a reply from cm customer service uk after he asked me to test the fan controller.

it worked on the stock fans but on corsair sp quite edition 120mm it was ticking on low and medium and on high it was fine.

"We can sent you a new fan controller for your Cosmos II. Can you give us the serial number and purchase receipt? And can you give us your address? "

so i think every thing should be sorted but it cost me unnecessary money for the fans to test the fan controller out, do you think ill be eligible for gift or shall i ask them.


----------



## BigT

So far I like the new fan controller. I think it is better the the first one. and I like that the pcd and all wires are black. I have not had and any issues yet. some people say it makes the front stock 200mm fan tick, but i cant hear mine tick.

I LOVES my Cosmos II


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> So far I like the new fan controller. I think it is better the the first one. and I like that the pcd and all wires are black. I have not had and any issues yet. some people say it makes the front stock 200mm fan tick, but i cant hear mine tick.
> I LOVES my Cosmos II


What front fan are you using?


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi MR HAF, I hope your stay in China is short and you are back in the USA soon.
> 
> However I am still experiencing issues with the 200mm front LED fan. The issue is not with the LED at all but with the fan. The fan stops working on low and medium settings and only works on high. I have Bitfenix Spectre Pro (White LED) 200 mm fan in the front. On the old controller it work on low and medium settings however there was a ticking noise and the LED's were pulsating. On the new controller there is a ticking noise and the fan does not spin on low or medium settings however the LED works fine on all three settings. I went as far as purchasing a second Bitfenix Spectre Pro (White LED) 200 fan assuming that the fan may be defective. It to had the same issue.


Thanks for the kind words. As far as BitFenix, did you contact them regarding this? Its pretty hard to find out the root cause of this issue, but would appreciate if you could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> hahahah i know i was meant to say that i hoped that your trip to Chine was fine, i got a reply from cm customer service uk after he asked me to test the fan controller.
> it worked on the stock fans but on corsair sp quite edition 120mm it was ticking on low and medium and on high it was fine.
> "We can sent you a new fan controller for your Cosmos II. Can you give us the serial number and purchase receipt? And can you give us your address? "


You might want to contact Corsair. Every manufacturer has different fan motors, production location and small things that would affect performance. For example some fans don't have as many things balancing the motor. Cosmos II is great, but we cant guarantee how competitor's products work with ours, especially since they don't consult with us.


----------



## UUTF

I do not want any gift unless the gift is the new fan controller. I along with other people tested and experienced the flashing and ticking noises with the CM fans and not just 3rd party fans.

I am based in Australia as are a few other members I have noticed on the forums here. The local Distributor is Rectron Pty Ltd in Sydney who I originally raised an RMA with. They were very helpful and ended up couriering me a fan controller. Unfortunately it was the original one. They confirmed they do not have any of the new fan controllers and advised me to raise the request with the Coolermaster contact in Taiwan. I sent an email to both of them the other day however the distributor advised it would probably be another 2 months or so before it would arrive and have since not heard anything further from the Taiwanese CM contact.

The reason I purchased this case is because it is a large unit that can pack alot of gear and be quiet at the same time as I usually work into the night and have the fans on low in order to keep my missus happy with her sleeping. As it is the fans require to be set to medium or high off the top of my head to avoid the ticking noise which in a silent apartment is rather loud. Not just that though I gather this is not a working as intended hence the new fan controller was developed.

I have sent my details in previous emails to some of the CM reps here though believe I was passed the details of the CM rep in China who advised he would pass on these details to the CM rep in Australia though nothing came of this after following this up.

Would really appreciate if this is looked into and a quick and painless resolution can be found for what apart from this is an extremely impressive case.

Regards


----------



## PurE GaminG

i think they were concertinaing on the 120, 140 mm fans that every one was complaining about to be compatibility with their fan controller and for got about the 200mm ^^


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> I do not want any gift unless the gift is the new fan controller. I along with other people tested and experienced the flashing and ticking noises with the CM fans and not just 3rd party fans.
> I am based in Australia as are a few other members I have noticed on the forums here. The local Distributor is Rectron Pty Ltd in Sydney who I originally raised an RMA with.


Sounds like you have experienced an issue even while making the reasonable efforts. Do you know who you contacted in TW, perhaps we could facilitate this through PM. Send me more details including your ship to address. I can't promise anything now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Sounds like you have experienced an issue even while making the reasonable efforts. Do you know who you contacted in TW, perhaps we could facilitate this through PM. Send me more details including your ship to address. I can't promise anything now.


just curious about the free gift of the other people...Just wondering what it could possibly be and or how to do said obtaining of gift. Just curious and Glad to see your back CM (time to rebuild comp now)


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. As far as BitFenix, did you contact them regarding this? Its pretty hard to find out the root cause of this issue, but would appreciate if you could.
> You might want to contact Corsair. Every manufacturer has different fan motors, production location and small things that would affect performance. For example some fans don't have as many things balancing the motor. Cosmos II is great, but we cant guarantee how competitor's products work with ours, especially since they don't consult with us.


the thing is its not just corsair nearly every decent fan is having the same problem with this fan controller ,i understand you made this fan controller and tested you own fans and everything worked but you didn't test other manufacture fans and now your saying to to contact them when there nothing wrong with them.

and even if we do contact them they cant do much about it can they? its all up 2 you guys to make the fan controller compatibly with their fans not the other way around


----------



## CM MR HAF

Once you get the new fan controller, let us know if you have the same issues. Most of the pending issues I see here are from those outside of the USA, for those who have yet to have the new fan controller from the USA we can expedite it as best as possible. For those who are waiting on other parts of the world Cooler Master service, send me a PM and we can find responsible parties.

CM USA has a local service department, local warehouse and stock of both the new fan controller as well as the complete top cover. From my understanding, they have been supplying USA/CA/LTA end users with the complete top cover to make upgrade easier. Since other countries may not have offices setup in the same way, it requires patience and understanding while the part is fulfilled.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just curious about the free gift of the other people...Just wondering what it could possibly be and or how to do said obtaining of gift. Just curious and Glad to see your back CM (time to rebuild comp now)


Strange how we just cant seem to get a definitive answer to that question


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Strange how we just cant seem to get a definitive answer to that question


Should have sent them with the can controller..

I man dam the fan controller came in a HUGE box.. enough room for 4 200mm fans...

All i wanted was 1 red Megaflow...


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. As far as BitFenix, did you contact them regarding this? Its pretty hard to find out the root cause of this issue, but would appreciate if you could.
> You might want to contact Corsair. Every manufacturer has different fan motors, production location and small things that would affect performance. For example some fans don't have as many things balancing the motor. Cosmos II is great, but we cant guarantee how competitor's products work with ours, especially since they don't consult with us.


Hi Mr Haf,

As I stated before the *Bitfenix fan worked under the old controller* however it was making a ticking sound and the lights were pulsating.

Under the *new fan controller* the fan is *not working at all under low and medium settings but only spins when set to high*. There is no longer any pulsating issues with the LED under low/medium or high settings.

I don't think it is the fan related issue since the fan did work on the old controller but not on the new one under low and medium settings. The ticking noise is still there for low and medium settings.

As I mentioned there are others complaining about the same issue for the 200mm fan and they have different fans and not only BitFenix fans. The new controller seems to have fixed 120 and 140mm fan issues as far as I can tell.


----------



## BigT

the STOCK 200mm and the STOCK 120mm dont apear to tick for me. those are the only fans i have hooked up to the fan controller.

1 stock 200 and 8 stock 120.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I'm currently building an editing and engineering workstation around the Cosmos II chasis, so please register me.

Here are a few photographs, and the full build log is available here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-cosmos-ii-editing-and-engineering-workstation


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> the STOCK 200mm and the STOCK 120mm dont apear to tick for me. those are the only fans i have hooked up to the fan controller.
> 1 stock 200 and 8 stock 120.


if your using the old pcb with stock fans they wont tick or flicker for most people, but soon has you introduce other manufacture fans the will tick and flicker.

issue with new pcb is that they have fixed the the problems for majority of other manufacture fans 120, 140 mm but many people are having problems with the 200mm.

i dont know if there is any problems with stock 120, 140 mm but with stock 200mm there is both ticking and flickering problems for majority of consumers with the new pcb.

i think cooler master are starting to make excuses saying that they maybe something wrong with the other manufacture fans when there isnt a problem with them.

i think when they released the new pcb they tested it on the 120 and 1400 mmm but not the 200mm in rush because they were getting bad reviews guess what back to the drawing board







.


----------



## strong island 1

I am putting mine together now. Is the front fan a blue LED fan or just plain fan. Does the LED have to be hooked up for front fan if it is LED? Sorry for stupid questions. A lot of wires in this install.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am putting mine together now. Is the front fan a blue LED fan or just plain fan. Does the LED have to be hooked up for front fan if it is LED? Sorry for stupid questions. A lot of wires in this install.


Mine was a regular fan.. the stock 200mm pushes like no air.. Replace it with a 200mm Red or blue Led Megaflow fan.


----------



## strong island 1

Ya I checked mine and I just bought it new from Microcenter and it has the old green PCB. it's kinda a let down to get home this great case and have a problem right away. I love the case so much I'm ready to just buy a aftermarket controller and forget this stupid thing. That would kind of suck though after paying over $400.00 after taxes.


----------



## PurE GaminG

yes the front 200mm is blue led fan you have two wires one is power and the is the led wired from the fan connect the power the front wire label and grab one the black wire and connect to the led wire that comes the fan your good to go.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Mine was a regular fan.. the stock 200mm pushes like no air.. Replace it with a 200mm Red or blue Led Megaflow fan.


It's wierd because in all reviews and videos it makes it look like there is a blue LED fan. That's really wierd to have all these wires and fan controller without one LED fan pre-installed.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I checked mine and I just bought it new from Microcenter and it has the old green PCB. it's kinda a let down to get home this great case and have a problem right away. I love the case so much I'm ready to just buy a aftermarket controller and forget this stupid thing. That would kind of suck though after paying over $400.00 after taxes.


you shouldn't have a problem with stock fans, but the stock fans are kind of crap if you overclocking


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> yes the front 200mm is blue led fan you have two wires one is power and the is the led wired from the fan connect the power the front wire label and grab one the black wire and connect to the led wire that comes the fan your good to go.


My front fan seems to have only one wire hanging from it. I can't find the second.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's wierd because in all reviews and videos it makes it look like there is a blue LED fan. That's really wierd to have all these wires and fan controller without one LED fan pre-installed.


mine come with 200mm blue led fan


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> you shouldn't have a problem with stock fans, but the stock fans are kind of crap if you overclocking


ya that does suck. With my components I am definitely going to be oc'ing a bit. i don't know, Im still really happy with the case. My front door functions good and there is no damage.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> mine come with 200mm blue led fan


So you have 2 wires coming from the front LED fan?


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My front fan seems to have only one wire hanging from it. I can't find the second.


one wire from the fan if thats the case you have plain fan sorry to say


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> So you have 2 wires coming from the front LED fan?


yes


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> you shouldn't have a problem with stock fans, but the stock fans are kind of crap if you overclocking


ya I bought 2 aftermarket fans for side door. Will have to test those out tonight.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> one wire from the fan if thats the case you have plain fan sorry to say


How could that be? That feels messed up. I'm at work now maybe I missed the second wire. Did anyone else have theres come with non LED fan in front intake.


----------



## PurE GaminG

has far has i can tell, throughout this thread i dont think any one got the plain fans because everyone was complaining about the flickering caused by the front LED.

ohh your at work still i thought you were with ur new baby


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am putting mine together now. Is the front fan a blue LED fan or just plain fan. Does the LED have to be hooked up for front fan if it is LED? Sorry for stupid questions. A lot of wires in this install.


is the case with you at work?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Sad to hear about this. Was planning to put a slim 140 at the rear exhaust in my case. Board is going to be a Maximus V Formula when it gets in. Hope I have enough clearance up top for a slim 360 and some fans in push pull.


If the Asus V formula is the same E-ATX size as my z68 FTW, you will just barely be able to get a 360 rad up top, with 4 fans (2 in puss/ 2 in pull). That's all I can fit on top, EX360 from XSPC.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> has far has i can tell, throughout this thread i dont think any one got the plain fans because everyone was complaining about the flickering caused by the front LED.
> ohh your at work still i thought you were with ur new baby


I want to be so bad. I usually work from home but had to work in office today because i couldn't build computer in time.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> is the case with you at work?


I wish, maybe another hour till I get home.


----------



## Valgaur

Okay guys for some reason my mobo wont work in this case....absoletly no freaking idea why...on the testbench worked perfectly....but in the case....nothin.....not even posting at all.....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys for some reason my mobo wont work in this case....absoletly no freaking idea why...on the testbench worked perfectly....but in the case....nothin.....not even posting at all.....


Umm do u have all the MB tray pins connected? is the case grounding out somewhere?

Are you putting in the Power SW in right? try flipping it around..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Umm do u have all the MB tray pins connected? is the case grounding out somewhere?


all the pins are connected (standoffs??) and what ground thingy??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> all the pins are connected (standoffs??) and what ground thingy??


All the connectors have Positive and NEgitive.. If u install one wrong when u hit power on the case.. it will do a short out type deal.


----------



## UUTF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Sounds like you have experienced an issue even while making the reasonable efforts. Do you know who you contacted in TW, perhaps we could facilitate this through PM. Send me more details including your ship to address. I can't promise anything now.


PM Sent with additional details and ship to address.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> How could that be? That feels messed up. I'm at work now maybe I missed the second wire. Did anyone else have theres come with non LED fan in front intake.


I am pretty sure that my front fan only had one wire, but has blue LEDs built in. You can actually see the LEDs if you look closely at the fans.
Other than the front fan, I swapped the rest with Corsair AF series and used Corsair SP series on the rad - no problems with ticking or LED flicker


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> All the connectors have Positive and NEgitive.. If u install one wrong when u hit power on the case.. it will do a short out type deal.


I have everything where it should be...still nothin....im getting frustrated lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have everything where it should be...still nothin....im getting frustrated lol


Power button on the case not workin then?

If it works out of the case there is only avery few things it could be...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Power button on the case not workin then?
> If it works out of the case there is only avery few things it could be...


neither power button works....


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> Once you get the new fan controller, let us know if you have the same issues. Most of the pending issues I see here are from those outside of the USA, for those who have yet to have the new fan controller from the USA we can expedite it as best as possible. For those who are waiting on other parts of the world Cooler Master service, send me a PM and we can find responsible parties.


I have problems with the 200mm front fan making ticking noises using the new black PCB fan controller on medium and low settings, same thing happens with Corsair AF140 fans. The original green PCB fan controller worked fine with the 200mm fan, but made all third party fans tick. However the two 120mm fans in the bottom HDD bays work fine with both new and old fan controllers on all speed settings, only the original CM 200mm fan and Corsair 140mm fans are giving me trouble with this new fan controller.

I ended up not using the case fan controller at all, because of the fan ticking problems and the horribly loud buzzer/speaker when changing speed settings.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Power button on the case not workin then?
> If it works out of the case there is only avery few things it could be...


found the problem....after lots of reading i decided to take the mobo out and i decided....no i stopped half way and gave it a shot.....it must be a stand off or a screw...so i'm slowly adding screws back in to find the bad one. all in all it seems to be working now tho........i hope lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> I have problems with the 200mm front fan making ticking noises using the new black PCB fan controller on medium and low settings, same thing happens with Corsair AF140 fans. The original green PCB fan controller worked fine with the 200mm fan, but made all third party fans tick. However the two 120mm fans in the bottom HDD bays work fine with both new and old fan controllers on all speed settings, only the original CM 200mm fan and Corsair 140mm fans are giving me trouble with this new fan controller.
> I ended up not using the case fan controller at all, because of the fan ticking problems and the horribly loud buzzer/speaker when changing speed settings.


Ya I love this case so much that I would have still bought it without a fan controller and I did buy it knowing it was messed up after reading this thread. I thought I waited long enough for the cases that the new PCB would have already been installed. I asked the guy at micro center to pick me out the newest stock from the back and he looked at me crazy. It would have been a nice feature to have but it's not a deal breaker for me. They should have left it out and lowered the price.

Would it be bad if I just zip tied the wires and never use the controller.


----------



## mtrx

Yeah, it's still the best case I've ever owned, even if it's not perfect and has its problems. It would be nice for a (very expensive) product to function as it's supposed to though.

You don't have to use the fan controller of course. I run all my case fans (except radiator PWM fans) at a constant 5-7 volts with resistors for maximum silence as I'm a bit of an audiophile and want to hear my music with the least possible backround noise.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> I did a 120 rear, 360 top + 2 240 bottom = 960mm (w 15 fans).. my front HDD cage is fully populated, and so are my 5.25 expansion slots.. I think squeezing the top to a 480, adding 240 in the front is doable with mods.


Think of a 480 up top a 140 back, x2 240 bottom or 360's , and 140 in front. Would be kick ass haha I would like to know how you set up your Paralell 240 rads.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> It'll clear my GTX 680; there's a PCI slot in between the two, so clearance wouldn't be an issue. Not quite sure with my incoming Maximus V Formula, though. The slots might not be aligned the same way as my GIGABYTE board.
> I wish I could borrow a 140 rad before I buy one... but sadly no one is selling a slim 140 over here. just the black ice sr1. Anybody with a slim 140 rad in their loop care to give the dimensions of the bottom part of their rad? Or I think I could mount the rad upside-down so it wouldn't have any problems. Lol.


Mount the Push and Pull with it upside down. Might just work? Could just make a mock up Rad with card board with the exact dimensions and see if it clears.


----------



## dpinkis

would like to be added whenever you've got time please


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Mount the Push and Pull with it upside down. Might just work? Could just make a mock up Rad with card board with the exact dimensions and see if it clears.


Lol that's what i did for the 360 rad up top. will attempt to do that when i have some spare time. but for now. i have a side project on-going. doing that while I wait for my MVF to come.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I love this case so much that I would have still bought it without a fan controller and I did buy it knowing it was messed up after reading this thread. I thought I waited long enough for the cases that the new PCB would have already been installed. I asked the guy at micro center to pick me out the newest stock from the back and he looked at me crazy. It would have been a nice feature to have but it's not a deal breaker for me. They should have left it out and lowered the price.
> Would it be bad if I just zip tied the wires and never use the controller.


You can just remove all the wires altogether. Fairly easy to unplug and remove all the wires. They're only held by hot glue.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Think of a 480 up top a 140 back, x2 240 bottom or 360's , and 140 in front. Would be kick ass haha I would like to know how you set up your Paralell 240 rads.


For the two parallel rads

Pump -> Parallel Rad -> GPU block (also in Parallel)

How this was done? Painfully... Rads were installed Horizontally with nozzles facing inwards to each other... with a 90 fittings on top, button with 4-way block on rad1 and two 4 way Block on Rad2, interconnected with straight compession fittings, male-male fittings, and added a drain tube with stop value. So Pump pushed coolant through top of rad 2, splitting and travelling through 2 rads @ 1/2 flow (more time for heat extraction)... coming down both rads, and joining together again before it get's pushed into teh GPUs.

Fans are Pull on Rad1, with Push fans mounted in teh middle pushing through Rad 1. Rad 2 had only Push fans. Also mounted a intake fan on teh front case blowign down the middle of the rad sandwitch to draw cooler air to mix with Rad 2 before ti went into Rad 1.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot.


in HK.. just got notified by distributor that CM has shipped the replacement part to them for replacment (pickup only with excahnge for old controller)

Here are some pics if you are intesreted.. (provided by distributor). OVerall took them about 2 weeks...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Yeah, it's still the best case I've ever owned, even if it's not perfect and has its problems. It would be nice for a (very expensive) product to function as it's supposed to though.
> You don't have to use the fan controller of course. I run all my case fans (except radiator PWM fans) at a constant 5-7 volts with resistors for maximum silence as I'm a bit of an audiophile and want to hear my music with the least possible backround noise.


Ya I agree. Best case I have owned. I just had 800d and that had problems too. I would have been mad if front door didn't go down right but mine is perfect on cosmos..

I almost went with level 10 gt instead of cosmos and I am so glad I chose cosmos 2. It is so much classier in my opinion.


----------



## strong island 1

I think ultra tower is the perfect name for this thing.

Has anyone heard anything more about a window side panel. Are there any custom companies that might sell them?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> in HK.. just got notified by distributor that CM has shipped the replacement part to them for replacment (pickup only with excahnge for old controller)
> Here are some pics if you are intesreted.. (provided by distributor). OVerall took them about 2 weeks...


Thanks for this post. + rep.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> List updated!


Thanks for keeping this thread and also adding me so fast. Proud to be in this club.

Does anyone have a signature I could copy for this club.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread and also adding me so fast. Proud to be in this club.
> Does anyone have a signature I could copy for this club.


Code:



Code:


[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club.html]Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club [/URL][/B]

Add that to your sig.

*Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club*


----------



## Valgaur

Finally.....finally....everything is all hunky doory and working perfectly.....soooo happy lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Finally.....finally....everything is all hunky doory and working perfectly.....soooo happy lol.


MB tray mount screw ground the mb out?

I had that happen to a re3 when i trayed to stuff it in a mid towwer lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> MB tray mount screw ground the mb out?
> I had that happen to a re3 when i trayed to stuff it in a mid towwer lol.


It sure seems that way honestly lol OC'ed to 4.2ghz and im at a cool 17C idle and 50 full throttle lol love my h100....one cores does run hotter than the other tho....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> It sure seems that way honestly lol OC'ed to 4.2ghz and im at a cool 17C idle and 50 full throttle lol love my h100....one cores does run hotter than the other tho....


Yah i got 1 core 6 c hotter then the rest.. it is normal...

Hmm really that cool with an H100? i have one in the mail.... How did push/pull fit?

I wil show u my mystem H100 Cosmos 2 design when i get all the stuff here...

Im going to make the back fan an Intake.. got a bad ass filter from frozen cpu..



My general idea is this ignrore the nh-d14 pretend there is a h100 top mounted.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i got 1 core 6 c hotter then the rest.. it is normal...
> Hmm really that cool with an H100? i have one in the mail.... How did push/pull fit?
> I wil show u my mystem H100 Cosmos 2 design when i get all the stuff here...
> Im going to make the back fan an Intake.. got a bad ass filter from frozen cpu..


dude nice!









lol the H100....was a tight fit I can say the least lol the coolant tubes are i swear just barely a mm off of my 680's back plate lol. Lots more to take pictures of might as well now while im derpin and installing and loading lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Bend them more @[email protected] i had an H70 back in the day.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bend them more @[email protected] i had an H70 back in the day.


Lol it fits really well though be warned the stocks fans....at full......wow loud lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Lol it fits really well though be warned the stocks fans....at full......wow loud lol.


Push pull fits well?

this would be Fan push > rad Fan pull >mount to case.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Push pull fits well?
> this would be Fan push > rad Fan pull >mount to case.


yeah it takes some moving but it works here give me a sec to take a pic for you guys


----------



## Valgaur

yeah that H100 is kind of a little treat with moving and getting it just right but it's really worth it. I love the thing. makes the inside look much much cleaner in my opinion.


----------



## Hokies83

I wanted to do full push pull inside.. Also the 3rd fan not helping in push/pull should be an intake and the back as well all forceing cool air into the h100

The more fans sucking air out of the case = more dust makes it a vaccum cleaner... always try 2 have 3-4 postive air fans to 1 neg fan.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I wanted to do full push pull inside.. Also the 3rd fan not helping in push/pull should be an intake and the back as well all forceing cool air into the h100
> The more fans sucking air out of the case = more dust makes it a vaccum cleaner... always try 2 have 3-4 postive air fans to 1 neg fan.


okay so switch the back and top to intakes huh?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> okay so switch the back and top to intakes huh?


For now.. but order one of these right now or that back one gonna be sucking in trash..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9589/ffi-35/ModRight_FilterRight_140mm_Black_Aluminum_Fan_Filter.html


----------



## RedRay81

I just pulled the trigger and got myself one of these


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club.html]Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club [/URL][/B]
> 
> Add that to your sig.
> *Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club*


Thanks a lot


----------



## JayJay18

anyone else get a email for a free Excalibur?


----------



## Tongan

Hmmmm


----------



## impac

Recieved my replacement fan controller today. Thought I'd share with you a bit on what to expect... definately worth getting it replaced.. even though it is a hassle to unwire and setup again.

noticible differences compared to old fan controller

1.) LED's don't blink on low anymore, and fans dont' seem to tick at any speed
2.) LED's do not light up on if no fan's are attached to them.
3.) Seems like if no fans are attached at boot, then connect fan later.. it does not recognize them. (interesting).. Power off and ON... works again.
4.) Wiring is straight as compared to old one which was twisted, and overall less tangling.
5.) Wiring is black only.
6.) Beeps differently... before single tone, now if going to max, it will beep twice.
7.) Board is black, and seems to have less Capacitors..
8.) Fans at low speeds, seems faster than previous fans controller at the same settings, same with medium and high speed settings.

So far so Good.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Recieved my replacement fan controller today. Thought I'd share with you a bit on what to expect... definately worth getting it replaced.. even though it is a hassle to unwire and setup again.
> noticible differences compared to old fan controller
> 1.) LED's don't blink on low anymore, and fans dont' seem to tick at any speed
> 2.) LED's do not light up on if no fan's are attached to them.
> 3.) Seems like if no fans are attached at boot, then connect fan later.. it does not recognize them. (interesting).. Power off and ON... works again.
> 4.) Wiring is straight as compared to old one which was twisted, and overall less tangling.
> 5.) Wiring is black only.
> 6.) Beeps differently... before single tone, now if going to max, it will beep twice.
> 7.) Board is black, and seems to have less Capacitors..
> 8.) Fans at low speeds, seems faster than previous fans controller at the same settings, same with medium and high speed settings.
> So far so Good.


if you need help installing it....they made a video for it nice job CM!

http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/how-to-replace-control-panel-for-cosmos-ii/6681

also whats about this free excaliber??


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> if you need help installing it....they made a video for it nice job CM!
> http://www.cmhd.tv/index_blog.php/how-to-replace-control-panel-for-cosmos-ii/6681
> also whats about this free excaliber??


I got a 10056 score with my single 680......on 3d mark 11...is that good??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I got a 10056 score with my single 680......on 3d mark 11...is that good??


Decent OC some more.. Your about 500 points from the max score i got from a 7970 at 1250core/1600mem.

I rmaed both my 7970s to many issues.. Going with 2 Evga Gtx 670s FTW.. It is like a gtx 680 minus the cuda cores.. same cooler and same pcb.
Which gives it huge overclocking head room to trade blows with a overclocked 680. for 100$ less.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Decent OC some more..


yeah I havent quite figured out how to overclock the pgu just yet...the cpu is still in the works right now on 4.2....but i wanna hit 5 lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah I havent quite figured out how to overclock the pgu just yet...the cpu is still in the works right now on 4.2....but i wanna hit 5 lol


You overclock with the boost clock seems very easy to me.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You overclock with the boost clock seems very easy to me.


im still new to clocking lol


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Recieved my replacement fan controller today.


May I ask how long it took for your request to be processed?

I submitted my request on Wednesday and it is still in a pending state, but I'm not sure what to expect in terms of a turn-around time frame...


----------



## cube1984




----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I see you placed your top fans inside the case. May I ask why you didn't install them outside?

Is there an advantage/disadvantage doing so? I'm asking because I happen to be installing several fans today and I'm curious what the trade-offs are, if any...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> I see you placed your top fans inside the case. May I ask why you didn't install them outside?
> Is there an advantage/disadvantage doing so? I'm asking because I happen to be installing several fans today and I'm curious what the trade-offs are, if any...


Noise.


----------



## cube1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> I see you placed your top fans inside the case. May I ask why you didn't install them outside?
> Is there an advantage/disadvantage doing so? I'm asking because I happen to be installing several fans today and I'm curious what the trade-offs are, if any...


The fans are coming inside so I placed it inside , the fans that i used are coolermaster excalibur they have extra holes so it gives a verry good airflow .
Also I needed some place for my lights .


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube1984*
> 
> The fans are coming inside so I placed it inside , the fans that i used are coolermaster excalibur they have extra holes so it gives a verry good airflow .
> Also I needed some place for my lights .


Im waiting for my money so i can do my lighting setup as well....lots of green cold cathods.....might use led strips instead tho....what you guys think??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im waiting for my money so i can do my lighting setup as well....lots of green cold cathods.....might use led strips instead tho....what you guys think??


Unless u have a see thru side panel at this point is is a waste of money.


----------



## gponcho

Well I got my new Asus Maximus V Formula motherboard installed and all setup to go.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Unless u have a see thru side panel at this point is is a waste of money.


Ohh but thats where i get you sir. I am not doing internal lighting effects yet...external lol.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Well I got my new Asus Maximus V Formula motherboard installed and all setup to go.


Very nice, what kind of lighting you got in there?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Very nice, what kind of lighting you got in there?


Thanks,

I have the BitFenix Alchemy LED strips


----------



## Valgaur

hmmm...second monitor or to get fans and lighting then try for another 680 lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hmmm...second monitor or to get fans and lighting then try for another 680 lol.


Sell the monitor u have... you have 30days to return it to newegg...

BUY A CATLEAP DUDE 2560x1440 IPS panel..

You have a 1920.1080i TN panel.. After looking at a 2560x1440 res ips monitor .. that old monitor will make you puke..

http://www.amazon.com/YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-2560X1440-S-IPS-Monitor/dp/B008FUB3BM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342319256&sr=8-2&keywords=catleap


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Yeah, go for an IPS monitor, dude. Have a Dell U2312HM and haven't turned back to TN panels ever since. Colors are just really great. 8ms isn't bad for gaming, either. Hardly any ghosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube1984*


Why the need for two NZXT Sentry Mix Fan controllers? You could control 300W worth of fans with just one!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Well I got my new Asus Maximus V Formula motherboard installed and all setup to go.


Congrats on the new board, mate. Should be getting my new board in by the end of the week... hopefully.









Did you head on over to the Maximus Owners Thread yet? They're trying to make it official, so you might as well be able to help them out.









Looking to get the same Bitfenix LED strips. Which one did you get? The Alchemy Connect? How long and how many? Lol. Lighting looks good, man.







Also what tubing are you using? 3/8"?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sell the monitor u have... you have 30days to return it to newegg...
> BUY A CATLEAP DUDE 2560x1440 IPS panel..
> You have a 1920.1080i TN panel.. After looking at a 2560x1440 res ips monitor .. that old monitor will make you puke..
> http://www.amazon.com/YAMAKASI-CATLEAP-2560X1440-S-IPS-Monitor/dp/B008FUB3BM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342319256&sr=8-2&keywords=catleap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Yeah, go for an IPS monitor, dude. Have a Dell U2312HM and haven't turned back to TN panels ever since. Colors are just really great. 8ms isn't bad for gaming, either. Hardly any ghosting.
> Why the need for two NZXT Sentry Mix Fan controllers? You could control 300W worth of fans with just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new board, mate. Should be getting my new board in by the end of the week... hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you head on over to the Maximus Owners Thread yet? They're trying to make it official, so you might as well be able to help them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to get the same Bitfenix LED strips. Which one did you get? The Alchemy Connect? How long and how many? Lol. Lighting looks good, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what tubing are you using? 3/8"?


...but I want nvidia surround and I don't wanna buy 3 350 dollar monitors lol sooooo exspensive.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Yeah, go for an IPS monitor, dude. Have a Dell U2312HM and haven't turned back to TN panels ever since. Colors are just really great. 8ms isn't bad for gaming, either. Hardly any ghosting.
> Why the need for two NZXT Sentry Mix Fan controllers? You could control 300W worth of fans with just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new board, mate. Should be getting my new board in by the end of the week... hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you head on over to the Maximus Owners Thread yet? They're trying to make it official, so you might as well be able to help them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to get the same Bitfenix LED strips. Which one did you get? The Alchemy Connect? How long and how many? Lol. Lighting looks good, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what tubing are you using? 3/8"?


Thanks mate,

Got the *Alchemy LED Connect Lit 30CM 15 LEDs * one for the top the other at the bottom of the case.

Tubing: *Primochill White PrimoFlex Pro LRT. 7/16" Inner Diameter and 5/8" Outer Diameter*

Liquid: *Ice Dragon Cooling*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Got the *Alchemy LED Connect Lit 30CM 15 LEDs * one for the top the other at the bottom of the case.
> 
> Tubing: *Primochill White PrimoFlex Pro LRT. 7/16" Inner Diameter and 5/8" Outer Diameter*
> 
> Liquid: *Ice Dragon Cooling*


should i use led or cold cathode for my lighting??


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> should i use led or cold cathode for my lighting??


I would definitely use LED over the cold cathode tubes for sure 100%


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> I would definitely use LED over the cold cathode tubes for sure 100%


Okay because I want to put a strip down the front to let the light flood out through the grill and around the top around the fans to let irt flood out again and the same for the bottom and make this thing glow nice and green top front and bottom.

Then if I WC (iffy) go in turn with my green tubing and such.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay because I want to put a strip down the front to let the light flood out through the grill and around the top around the fans to let irt flood out again and the same for the bottom and make this thing glow nice and green top front and bottom.
> Then if I WC (iffy) go in turn with my green tubing and such.


The good thing is that with the LED scripts you can connect them together to make a very long string around the entire case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ...but I want nvidia surround and I don't wanna buy 3 350 dollar monitors lol sooooo exspensive.


You dont need that crap 3 crappy monitors does not = 1 27inch 2560x1440res ips panel.... Just try it dude you will be thanking me..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You dont need that crap 3 crappy monitors does not = 1 27inch 2560x1440res ips panel.... Just try it dude you will be thanking me..


its sooo exspensive tho lol.....ugh


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> The good thing is that with the LED scripts you can connect them together to make a very long string around the entire case.


how so??


----------



## Hokies83

You only need the one 330$ panel tho.. so it makes it cheaper and better..

read into this thread.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club

im telling you you wont be sorry.

You have not seen beauty in a monitor until a 2560x1440 res Led ips panel is before your eyes.

It is truly something when you have company over you say hey come look at this... and you play a 4k video for them to see and there just shocked at the beauty..


----------



## Azefore

^ I like what this guy's saying


----------



## bob808

Thought I just had to post some finished pics in here of my Cosmos 2 - June motm winner!


















































































This is a great case to work with- Tons of room! I would do things a little differently if I had to do it again, but I love how it turned out. I've got two 280mm rads in the bottom compartment, each having 2x140mm fans exhausting through the door vents. I've got the 360mm rad up top as an intake. The rear fan is exhaust along with the front (middle) 140mm. The bottom front 120mm is an intake feeding the bottom rads, along with a passive mesh vent in the bottom floor of the case. Seems to be working well with a couple evga 480's and my old i7-920 clocked at 4.25 with my ram running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings.


----------



## Valgaur

^ still amazing man....always will be lol


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Incredible work, *bob808*









I'm planning to have my side panel window modded as well. How'd you manage to fill in the gap between the acrylic and the thick side panel to create that window sill?

EDIT: Saw your build log. Answered all my questions. Again, awesome work mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Got the *Alchemy LED Connect Lit 30CM 15 LEDs * one for the top the other at the bottom of the case.
> 
> Tubing: *Primochill White PrimoFlex Pro LRT. 7/16" Inner Diameter and 5/8" Outer Diameter*
> 
> Liquid: *Ice Dragon Cooling*


Thanks for the info, man. Really helped me out with picking out the lights. 2 x 30cm LED strips should be perfect!







+REP

Surprised to see 7/16" ID tubing fit on the Thermo Fusion block on the Maximus V Formula. Did you have any trouble clamping that flush against the 3/8" barbs on the block?

Planning to do 3/8" ID tubing on my loop anyway, but I'm just curious. LOL. That Ice Dragon looks pretty nice as well. Planning to use Mayhems Pastel White in my loop when I get it operational.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ^ still amazing man....always will be lol


I hope you take my advice... you will never look back..

27inch monitor is huge.. 1 is really all u need unless u multi task while gaming then u could go with 2...


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I hope you take my advice... you will never look back..


27" would be perfect, but it's too expensive still at the moment. Heck, even 24" is pricey.

Anyway, if I needed a larger monitor (like for racing sims), I'd just hook it up/clone my desktop on my 32" TV. Colors aren't the same, but it works.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> 27" would be perfect, but it's too expensive still at the moment. Heck, even 24" is pricey.
> Anyway, if I needed a larger monitor (like for racing sims), I'd just hook it up/clone my desktop on my 32" TV. Colors aren't the same, but it works.


280-330$ for 2560x1440 Led IPS is dirt cheap...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I hope you take my advice... you will never look back..
> 27inch monitor is huge.. 1 is really all u need unless u multi task while gaming then u could go with 2...


thats what i do lol

ugh im considering it now


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> thats what i do lol
> ugh im considering it now


Don't be considering DO IT... It will be the thing you love most about your computer...

Search on Ebay for them there cheaper... buy from bigclothcraft.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 280-330$ for 2560x1440 Led IPS is dirt cheap...


Sadly even my 23" Dell IPS can't be had at that price. Paid roughly $350 for mine. X_X

You guys are lucky you get your stuff dirt cheap over there. Here it's about $100 higher on average.

Yeah, DO IT! Your eyes will love you. 120Hz won't really be necessary unless you game in 3D.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Sadly even my 23" Dell IPS can't be had at that price. Paid roughly $350 for mine. X_X
> You guys are lucky you get your stuff dirt cheap over there. Here it's about $100 higher on average.
> Yeah, DO IT! Your eyes will love you. 120Hz won't really be necessary unless you game in 3D.


These monitors are shipped from korea check ebay. You will pay the same price we do.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube1984*
> 
> The fans are coming inside so I placed it inside , the fans that i used are coolermaster excalibur they have extra holes so it gives a verry good airflow .
> Also I needed some place for my lights .


That makes perfect sense, including the other point made regarding noise.

To help minimize noise without totally killing airflow rates, I'm placing eight Enermax TBSilence fans around the case, along with Nexus Silicon fan mounts to help reduce vibration.

I also decided to mount the top fans inside the chasis today:


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> These monitors are shipped from korea check ebay. You will pay the same price we do.


Oh nice. Import tariffs are pretty high over here anyway. Will look into that if I need a secondary monitor/replacement.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Don't be considering DO IT... It will be the thing you love most about your computer...
> Search on Ebay for them there cheaper... buy from bigclothcraft.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> These monitors are shipped from korea check ebay. You will pay the same price we do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Oh nice. Import tariffs are pretty high over here anyway. Will look into that if I need a secondary monitor/replacement.


Fine ill buy it lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thought I just had to post some finished pics in here of my Cosmos 2 - June motm winner!
> 
> This is a great case to work with- Tons of room! I would do things a little differently if I had to do it again, but I love how it turned out. I've got two 280mm rads in the bottom compartment, each having 2x140mm fans exhausting through the door vents. I've got the 360mm rad up top as an intake. The rear fan is exhaust along with the front (middle) 140mm. The bottom front 120mm is an intake feeding the bottom rads, along with a passive mesh vent in the bottom floor of the case. Seems to be working well with a couple evga 480's and my old i7-920 clocked at 4.25 with my ram running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings.


That's one amazing case mod +1.









I wished I knew how to mod mine but seems so complicated.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> how so??


The Bitfenix LED strips allow you to connect them together so that you can make a very long string of LED's.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Incredible work, *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to have my side panel window modded as well. How'd you manage to fill in the gap between the acrylic and the thick side panel to create that window sill?
> EDIT: Saw your build log. Answered all my questions. Again, awesome work mate!
> Thanks for the info, man. Really helped me out with picking out the lights. 2 x 30cm LED strips should be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP
> Surprised to see 7/16" ID tubing fit on the Thermo Fusion block on the Maximus V Formula. Did you have any trouble clamping that flush against the 3/8" barbs on the block?
> Planning to do 3/8" ID tubing on my loop anyway, but I'm just curious. LOL. That Ice Dragon looks pretty nice as well. Planning to use Mayhems Pastel White in my loop when I get it operational.


I only have 2 clamps in the entire build and both are on the ends attached to the Thermal Fusion block. Other wise using 1/2 bards and the 7/16 ID tubing you don't really need any clamps it is near impossible to get the tube off once it is on you have to cut the tubing to get it off the barb.

My temps seem very good to. I currently have my CPU over clocked at 4.6 GHz and my temps on the four cores fluctuate between the lowest 23 degrees and the highest 30 degrees


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> That makes perfect sense, including the other point made regarding noise.
> To help minimize noise without totally killing airflow rates, I'm placing eight Enermax TBSilence fans around the case, along with Nexus Silicon fan mounts to help reduce vibration.
> I also decided to mount the top fans inside the chasis today:


The problem with mounting the fans in the inside top area is that depending on your motherboard you may not be able to have the fans on due to them hitting the motherboards thermo block. I would test with you motherboard in the case first.


----------



## Dragonhart

??????
There are more then 30mm from Upper Edge from mobo, up under the roof.
There will hot be any Problems by mounting them from below


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> The problem with mounting the fans in the inside top area is that depending on your motherboard you may not be able to have the fans on due to them hitting the motherboards thermo block. I would test with you motherboard in the case first.


That's good advice, although I didn't really need to dry fit anything in this case. Despite the larger-format MSI motherboard, the Cosmos II simply engulfs it; even the huge Noctua heat-pipe looks normal-sized within this case.

Truly, the Cosmos II is really, really spacious:


----------



## elementaldragon

.... i looked at your pics, Sonic, and started thinking "..... WHY didn't i run my top fan wires up that way?". Probably could have also unhooked the three Top fan cables directly from the top panel and had the fans plugged directly into the PCB.... eliminating 3 more wires behind the side panel. But... then i'd have to take that top panel off every time i did something with the fans... which would be a pain. The way i have mine isn't bad, either.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> That's good advice, although I didn't really need to dry fit anything in this case. Despite the larger-format MSI motherboard, the Cosmos II simply engulfs it; even the huge Noctua heat-pipe looks normal-sized within this case.
> Truly, the Cosmos II is really, really spacious:


Sorry I should of clarified myself. If you mount a rad on the bottom portion of the top of the case then you will have issues mounting a push pull configuration depending on your motherboard layout. The heat sinks or 8 pin power connector maybe in the way


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> The Bitfenix LED strips allow you to connect them together so that you can make a very long string of LED's.


hmm....will need to see and how and can you turn them off and on.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> .... i looked at your pics, Sonic, and started thinking "..... WHY didn't i run my top fan wires up that way?"....


When I began to research tower cases, there were a few models like the Cosmos II that really bewildered me with possible configurations, routing options, etc. Reviewing other Cosmos builds also revealed several more permutations in many areas, including top fan mounting options-- inside case, outside, both, one big fan, two fans, three fans, one fan and two blocked, exhaust, intake, both exhaust and intake, etc. One primary reason for this amazing diversity is the sheer size of the case.

In the end it appears a universal fact (or just a fact of human behavior) that if there are a thousands ways to do something, all thousand approaches will be taken with vigor!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hmm....will need to see and how and can you turn them off and on.


Catleap in the mail?
















fill out that sig rig bro.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Catleap in the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fill out that sig rig bro.


lol.....i changed my mind......getting nvidia surround instead heheheheheeheheh


----------



## Hokies83

Buy 1 catleap...Use it for gaming videos etc.. Keep the Asus 1080 panel.. to web surf with while ur using the other... Problem Solved...

You can run them both at the same time...

The catleap will be shipped to you 3-5 days..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Buy 1 catleap...Use it for gaming videos etc.. Keep the Asus 1080 panel.. to web surf with while ur using the other... Problem Solved...
> You can run them both at the same time...
> The catleap will be shipped to you 3-5 days..


but hows the return thingy on newegg?


----------



## Hokies83

request an rma ticket in ur user account.. Then ask for a shipping label... Make up an excuse as to why u dont want the monitor.. Say the picture is bad on it or something.


----------



## Plaedien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> yeah that H100 is kind of a little treat with moving and getting it just right but it's really worth it. I love the thing. makes the inside look much much cleaner in my opinion.


You've positioned your H100 like I did - I'm guessing due to the 8pin mobo power connector. One question for you though. How did you go with the 2 metal brackets in the case near where the front of your h100 is? Ive curently only got mine being held to the case with four screws because i couldnt the rad forward enough due to those brackets. Ive bene lazy since i put it together and havent got around to checking it out again, but it looked like you'd have to dremel those little bracket/tabs off.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plaedien*
> 
> You've positioned your H100 like I did - I'm guessing due to the 8pin mobo power connector. One question for you though. How did you go with the 2 metal brackets in the case near where the front of your h100 is? Ive curently only got mine being held to the case with four screws because i couldnt the rad forward enough due to those brackets. Ive bene lazy since i put it together and havent got around to checking it out again, but it looked like you'd have to dremel those little bracket/tabs off.


needle nose pliers my friend lol for my lighting plans i have to dremel lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> request an rma ticket in ur user account.. Then ask for a shipping label... Make up an excuse as to why u dont want the monitor.. Say the picture is bad on it or something.


I'll call newegg tomorrow i think....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> The Bitfenix LED strips allow you to connect them together so that you can make a very long string of LED's.


I see that you can connect them daisy style. but can the fan controller power them???


----------



## vonalka

If you are unsure about the monitor, there are a bunch of new IPS high-res monitors coming out this fall that will be well under $300 for 27".

IPS is coming down in price big time this year and you will be able to get 23" & 24" sizes between $200-$250 by September


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> If you are unsure about the monitor, there are a bunch of new IPS high-res monitors coming out this fall that will be well under $300 for 27".
> IPS is coming down in price big time this year and you will be able to get 23" & 24" sizes between $200-$250 by September


I'll wait for that then. I can't not have a monitor lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> If you are unsure about the monitor, there are a bunch of new IPS high-res monitors coming out this fall that will be well under $300 for 27".
> IPS is coming down in price big time this year and you will be able to get 23" & 24" sizes between $200-$250 by September


He is not going to get 2560x1440 res at 23inch / 24 inch...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll wait for that then. I can't not have a monitor lol.


Get a 27 inch Catleap for 300$ bro..


----------



## Dragonhart

Only my small Little German rig


----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Dragonhart




----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*


LoL it works better if you can try to combine multi pictures in 1 or 2 posts instead of a post ofr every picture lol..


----------



## Anth0789

Looks awesome Dragonhart!

But next time just post all the pics in one post more simple.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> May I ask how long it took for your request to be processed?
> I submitted my request on Wednesday and it is still in a pending state, but I'm not sure what to expect in terms of a turn-around time frame...


For the record, just in case somebody else is waiting too...

Submitted fan controller replacement request on 07.11.2012.

Approved request this afternoon, 07.16.2012.

Wait time for approval: 2.5 business days

Indicated processing time: 2 to 7 business days, depending on stock/availability

Standard shipping estimate: 5 business days

Total turn-around time estimate: 11.5 business days

ETA: 07.27.2012

Not bad . . . but not good either.


----------



## Tongan

Why cant this thread stay on topic.....geez lol.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Why cant this thread stay on topic.....geez lol.


Really? For the most part, everything Ive seen has been about building a system around a great case. most people in this thread have done a great job staying on topic.


----------



## drkimlee

Hey Guys this probably is the wrong post for this thread, although it is for my cosmos 2 lol Does any one think its possible that my Water Cooling Loop could freeze from a 360/240 and 140 Rad. Keep in mind i havent overclocked my 980X. Its still 3.33 GHz. Aswell as my coolant freezing point is -5. I know its a stupid question but i had to ask haha.


----------



## Roadking

@ Dragonhart
You've done a fantastic job with that build.


----------



## navynuke499

unless your rad is in sub freezing temps, no. its not possible to cool the liquid in a normal water loop to less than ambient temps. even if ambient was freezing, with the system operating, it wouldn't freeze.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Really? For the most part, everything Ive seen has been about building a system around a great case. most people in this thread have done a great job staying on topic.


agreed I just need monies again lol my 500 dollar paycheck basically went poof.....all to pay my debt i owe lol....darn college.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*


howd you hook those bit led lights up?? I want to use a controller to turn then off...if not can the fan controller control them??


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> unless your rad is in sub freezing temps, no. its not possible to cool the liquid in a normal water loop to less than ambient temps. even if ambient was freezing, with the system operating, it wouldn't freeze.


I wasnt completly sure if it could really freeze, but thanks for justifing that any way.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> howd you hook those bit led lights up?? I want to use a controller to turn then off...if not can the fan controller control them??


Yes, the led attach easily to the controller cables. So you can turn them off/on using the led button on the controller.


----------



## Dragonhart

But with an adjustable Fan Controller he can Control light or dark
I have made s plate with 3 knobs for Tuning on or Off seperatly.
There are white, Blue, and red lights inside.
And sorry for all the posts with Single pictures. I did ist from iPad, there its Not so Easy Because Safari Hang up very often


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Yes, the led attach easily to the controller cables. So you can turn them off/on using the led button on the controller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> But with an adjustable Fan Controller he can Control light or dark
> I have made s plate with 3 knobs for Tuning on or Off seperatly.
> There are white, Blue, and red lights inside.
> And sorry for all the posts with Single pictures. I did ist from iPad, there its Not so Easy Because Safari Hang up very often


Thanks guys I'll put them all onto the fan controller....total of 5 light strips.


----------



## Roadking

Received this email today

Marvin Ruelas [email protected]
9:03 AM (4 hours ago)

You will be getting a tracking number today for your gift.

Respectfully,


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Received this email today
> Marvin Ruelas [email protected]
> 9:03 AM (4 hours ago)
> 
> You will be getting a tracking number today for your gift.
> 
> Respectfully,


LoL Marvin played dumb when i asked him about a free gift... i have still not got an email about afree gift...


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

Count me In  anybody know i can remove the top HDD bracket? i tried but its riveted it


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Marvin played dumb when i asked him about a free gift... i have still not got an email about afree gift...


same here.....nothing for me either.....forever alone.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2pacalypsenow*
> 
> Count me In  anybody know i can remove the top HDD bracket? i tried but its riveted it


The back part is screws the front part u gotta use a screw driver and bang it out it is quite easy..



And it is really just solder stuff is soft and easy to break loose.


----------



## drkimlee

Any one know where to mount 2 SSD's and 1 HDD when all cage bays are taken out including the HotSwap. Need the room for water cooling.


----------



## Roadking

I received my tracking number for my free gift and FedEx has picked it up, do not have a delivery date yet. There was no indication in the email of what it is although it weighs less than a pound. Gotta love anticipation.


----------



## Anth0789

Same here I got an email with tracking from UPS saying Coolermaster is shipping me something that is 1 pound.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Marvin played dumb when i asked him about a free gift... i have still not got an email about afree gift...


Maybe it is the new fan that they were mentioning about. If you remember they mentioned that they were making a new case fan for the Cosmos II case.


----------



## Roadking

In the original email they asked me what I would like, I asked for two 120mm Excalibur's. I'll be happy with whatever they send. It's not like they were obligated to send anything, in fact I was quite surprised that they offered.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> In the original email they asked me what I would like, I asked for two 120mm Excalibur's. I'll be happy with whatever they send. It's not like they were obligated to send anything, in fact I was quite surprised that they offered.


Same here, but I didn't ask for anything so I guess it will be the same gift for everyone else.

Will find out by on Scheduled Delivery date: Wednesday, 07/25/2012

Ill post the pics on what I got.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> In the original email they asked me what I would like, I asked for two 120mm Excalibur's. I'll be happy with whatever they send. It's not like they were obligated to send anything, in fact I was quite surprised that they offered.


I wasn't going to ask, but after the first controller they sent burned up, i asked for a pair of 120mm Excaliburs as well..... two would come in under a pound...hmmm


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Same here I got an email with tracking from UPS saying Coolermaster is shipping me something that is 1 pound.


Yea i just got the same thing, a tracking number from UPS w/ other reference numbers that match those when i put in a parts request for the new fan controller. It'll be interesting to see what shows up in the box, I asked for 3 sickleflow fans, so we shall see in a few days.


----------



## Valgaur

guess I'm not liked by cooler master....


----------



## zk1mpls

still waiting on my replacement fan control assembly. on top of that, still waiting for my Maximus V Formula. This is going to be a long week. Lol.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> guess I'm not liked by cooler master....


Same here, I've only used their cases exclusively for 7 years now plus put in the fan controller :/


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys received my new fan controller today and i have tested both pcb.

test out comes

old fan controller

on stock fans everything seems fine no ticking or LED flickering, but on the corsair 120mm sp quite edition its making a ticking sound on low and medium.

new fan controller
on stock fans everything seems fine no ticking or LED flickering, but on the corsair 120mm sp its making horrible sound on low and medium speed its not ticking its just constant horrible sound, its worse then the ticking sound on the old fan controller.

what shall i do now?


----------



## Dragonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Any one know where to mount 2 SSD's and 1 HDD when all cage bays are taken out including the HotSwap. Need the room for water cooling.


Inhaber also watercooling inside. Very goodvplace for SSD is the Backside of mobotray, fixed with glue tape


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys a little help needed post 2874


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys a little help needed post 2874


Thats really strange, maybe its just that fan, have you tried with other non stock cm fans?


----------



## PurE GaminG

no i haven't tried any other fan cant afford to buy fans just yet but i dont think its the fan itself because on high speed it is fine and the differences in sounds on both pcb suggest that the fan controller is at fault because if the fan controller was ok then the sound would ot have changed in the fan.

shall i ask cooler master to send me some of their fans similar to the corsair fans to solve this problem or to test it out i dont know what to.


----------



## vonalka

I have added four of the Corsair SP120 fans into my system using the original controller and have not had any issues at any of the fan speeds - I typically leave them on the lowest setting


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonhart*
> 
> Inhaber also watercooli
> ng inside. Very goodvplace for SSD is the Backside of mobotray, fixed with glue tape


Yeah i was think of doing that with the SSD's. Although the HDD might be able to fit around the back some where.


----------



## jazzmaster221

received my gift from cooler master today ..thank you cooler master 1 sickle flow 120 ..ill BE BUYING MORE OF YOUR PRODUCTS ...geez just wish i could afford another cosmos case


----------



## Roadking

Just saw an ad on this page for a Cosmos II at Amazon for $267.94. I couldn't believe my eyes. Went to the site and sure enough, it was listed for $267.94 + 121.67 shipping. Made me laugh out loud


----------



## navynuke499

just got my replacement controller, im going to be installing it soon. lets hope its better.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzmaster221*
> 
> received my gift from cooler master today ..thank you cooler master 1 sickle flow 120 ..ill BE BUYING MORE OF YOUR PRODUCTS ...geez just wish i could afford another cosmos case


Did you ask for a single sickle flow and what color did it come in?


----------



## Hokies83

*Use cooler masters live chat service if u did not get an email boys..*









i never got a email for the free item
Marvin Ruelas 7:19:23 PM
Understood, what do you wish to have: Excalibur, Mouse pad or 2 x 120 sickleflow fans?
Jamie Lennartson 7:19:50 PM
hows about 1 Red Led Megaflow 200mm fan

Marvin Ruelas 7:20:06 PM
Not a problem

would you like to be compatible with the cosmos II control panel?

(on/off led control)

Jamie Lennartson 7:21:00 PM
i guess it is a cm fan so it should work with it
Marvin Ruelas 7:21:03 PM
or do you want the one with no led control

yes

this one is the one i am referring to:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/

Jamie Lennartson 7:22:20 PM
yes that one plz

Red Led plz
Marvin Ruelas 7:23:43 PM
ok, we will provide that to you
Jamie Lennartson 7:23:54 PM
thx
Marvin Ruelas 7:23:55 PM
I am adding a note to that part request that you want that item

is there anything else we can assist you with?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Use cooler masters live chat service if u did not get an email boys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never got a email for the free item
> Marvin Ruelas 7:19:23 PM
> Understood, what do you wish to have: Excalibur, Mouse pad or 2 x 120 sickleflow fans?
> Jamie Lennartson 7:19:50 PM
> hows about 1 Red Led Megaflow 200mm fan
> 
> Marvin Ruelas 7:20:06 PM
> Not a problem
> 
> would you like to be compatible with the cosmos II control panel?
> 
> (on/off led control)
> 
> Jamie Lennartson 7:21:00 PM
> i guess it is a cm fan so it should work with it
> Marvin Ruelas 7:21:03 PM
> or do you want the one with no led control
> 
> yes
> 
> this one is the one i am referring to:
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/
> 
> Jamie Lennartson 7:22:20 PM
> yes that one plz
> 
> Red Led plz
> Marvin Ruelas 7:23:43 PM
> ok, we will provide that to you
> Jamie Lennartson 7:23:54 PM
> thx
> Marvin Ruelas 7:23:55 PM
> I am adding a note to that part request that you want that item
> 
> is there anything else we can assist you with?


sweet will have to do that as well. What is the provided 200mm fan anyways?? and what are those 120's he mentioned?? im curious for my lighting ideas.

i know the 200mm is a blue fan...thats bout it lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sweet will have to do that as well. What is the provided 200mm fan anyways?? and what are those 120's he mentioned?? im curious for my lighting ideas.
> i know the 200mm is a blue fan...thats bout it lol.


The stock 200mm is garbage

This is a megaflow.. 200mm they come in red led or blue led.. 110cfm 19dba

The 120mm sickleflows are to loud for me..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The stock 200mm is garbage
> This is a megaflow.. 200mm they come in red led or blue led.. 110cfm 19dba
> The 120mm sickleflows are to loud for me..


yeah im taking the 200mm


----------



## navynuke499

too bad i didnt know about that a month ago when i ordered mine, i would have loved the mega flow 200mm. i feel sorry for the people getting the sickleflows though. i got 7 of those for my case and 4 of them are making terrible noise now. they aren't even 6 months old.

my new fan controller works much better at least. the fans still make an annoying hum sound in low and mid speed but at least they dont click any more (except for the crappy sickleflow fans)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> too bad i didnt know about that a month ago when i ordered mine, i would have loved the mega flow 200mm. i feel sorry for the people getting the sickleflows though. i got 7 of those for my case and 4 of them are making terrible noise now. they aren't even 6 months old.
> my new fan controller works much better at least. the fans still make an annoying hum sound in low and mid speed but at least they dont click any more (except for the crappy sickleflow fans)


quick question whered you get that OCN sticker?


----------



## elementaldragon

:-/ kinda tempted to see if i could get a 200MM megaflow to maybe put in place of the 3x 120mm fans up top to help cut back on some fan noise, and use my two Noctua's elsewhere...


----------



## Roadking

My free gift also arrived today, 120 Excalibur.

Thanx Coolermaster


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementaldragon*
> 
> :-/ kinda tempted to see if i could get a 200MM megaflow to maybe put in place of the 3x 120mm fans up top to help cut back on some fan noise, and use my two Noctua's elsewhere...


Just use 120mm Silent x 74 cfm 15dba what i use cant hear them..


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> quick question whered you get that OCN sticker?


its actually not a sticker, its a metal case badge made by dwood.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> its actually not a sticker, its a metal case badge made by dwood.


dude i wants lol


----------



## jazzmaster221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Did you ask for a single sickle flow and what color did it come in?


not really i asked for a gpu fan which it will take 2 but I quess i didn't ask for 2..it's not the gift it's the thought that matters ..I'm satisfied wish i could buy another case though..yes i did specify a blue sickle flow


----------



## barkinos98

wait, so they send you a present if your fan controller is broken after the change? thats what i call nice customer service.


----------



## PurE GaminG

hi guys update

Coolermaster are resending another new fan controller with some fans not no which ones.

guys i need a bit of help on which size drill bit i need to De-rivet this



and how do i fit drill at bottom it to drill it out.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> hi guys update
> Coolermaster are resending another new fan controller with some fans not no which ones.
> guys i need a bit of help on which size drill bit i need to De-rivet this
> 
> and how do i fit drill at bottom it to drill it out.


Dont quote me but i think i used 1/8 or smaller i cant remember. The bottom rivets, i had a big drill so i had to do it at and angle. The longer the bet the better though.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Amazing synchronicity- I also plan on taking that off today as well!

I'm using a dremel for removal.

First, use a 90-degree fitting and attach a circular saw to whack off the rivet heads.

Next, switch to a drill bit to remove the rest of the rivets.

;->


----------



## PurE GaminG

dont have dremel never had the use of it. i just have a drill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Dont quote me but i think i used 1/8 or smaller i cant remember. The bottom rivets, i had a big drill so i had to do it at and angle. The longer the bet the better though.


how would recognize the drill bit all my drill bits are pretty old have lost their markings.

if i go to the local hardware shop what shall i ask for 1/8 drill bit are the measurement different in the UK im noob when comes to measurements im new to all this.

for now could i use the back end of the drill bit to size up the rivet head.

does the hole need to be smaller then the rivet or bigger?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> dont have dremel never had the use of it. i just have a drill
> how would recognize the drill bit all my drill bits are pretty old have lost their markings.
> if i go to the local hardware shop what shall i ask for 1/8 drill bit are the measurement different in the UK im noob when comes to measurements im new to all this.
> for now could i use the back end of the drill bit to size up the rivet head.
> does the hole need to be smaller then the rivet or bigger?


i juat got a screw driver and a hammer it worked fine..


----------



## realityx

Well my gift showed up today and Im really happy. 2x 120 blue SickleFlow. CM customer support/server is FAN-FRICKING-TASTIC!


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> i juat got a screw driver and a hammer it worked fine..


lol are you serious, i need to take everything apart to to prep and the part for paint.

did you cause any damage to your parts with screwdriver, did you hammer it in.

i think il go with drill but i dont know exactly which drill bit to ask for at the shop. 1/8 = 3mm?


----------



## Hokies83

No hammer and flat head screw driver were very easy...


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> lol are you serious, i need to take everything apart to to prep and the part for paint.
> did you cause any damage to your parts with screwdriver, did you hammer it in.
> i think il go with drill but i dont know exactly which drill bit to ask for at the shop. 1/8 = 3mm?


Take the 1/8 drill bit and place the back side of the bit over the rivet. It needs to be just slightly lager tha the inside diameter of the rivet. Choose the next larger or smaller bit according the size of the rivet. All you are trying to do is cut the lip of the rivet off so that the rest of the rivet will drop out of the hole. It's really very simple


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No hammer and flat head screw driver were very easy...


Hokies ive sent you pm


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Take the 1/8 drill bit and place the back side of the bit over the rivet. It needs to be just slightly lager tha the inside diameter of the rivet. Choose the next larger or smaller bit according the size of the rivet. All you are trying to do is cut the lip of the rivet off so that the rest of the rivet will drop out of the hole. It's really very simple


what is cosmos 2 rivet size, i know how to de-rivet the rivet but wasn't sure about the size of the drill bit so many people use different drill bits size. so i though il ask here because all the cosmos 2 rivets are the same.

so when i go to the local hardware store should i ask for the 1/8 drill bit is this measurement different in different country's or is it generic measurement for all, im from the UK.

by the way thanks for the help


----------



## Roadking

Sorry, I thought you had access to more than one bit. I would assume that it is a standard 1/8 rivet but dont know for sure. You could always Carefully try the hammer method on the first one and measure it when you get it out. Rivets are usually pretty soft and easy to remove.


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys do i need to use the flat screwdriver on side of the rivet



or use Phillips screwdriver on the rivet head



?


----------



## Roadking

Using the phillips is asking for trouble. Personally, I would use the flat tip and try to break off the lip or work my way around the rivet pushing the lip toward the center.


----------



## PurE GaminG

]i think ill stick with the drill bit this screwdriver business is confusing and i may scarch the case chassis which im not painting, im just painting the outer case and mobo tray, pci-slots. by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> work my way around the rivet pushing the lip toward the center.[/quote
> 
> if you guys can show me some pic of of how its is done with screwdriver i may have go.


----------



## PurE GaminG

i was searching and i came across this check it out only thing is i dont have dremel

http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4086


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys for this case....whats that extra pci slot on the vertical for??? im lost on that one lol


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys for this case....whats that extra pci slot on the vertical for??? im lost on that one lol


its usually use to lock your mouse and keyboard on to the case for lan parties and such. kind of useless on this case since its so heavy i really don't imagine any one will want to take this to a lan party.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> its usually use to lock your mouse and keyboard on to the case for lan parties and such. kind of useless on this case since its so heavy i really don't imagine any one will want to take this to a lan party.


I have a bad right shoulder and im right handed ive had to have surgery on afew times..

But i am able to carry this case around with one arm no probs lol...

But being a former champion wrestler with 30inch arms helps out a bit lmao


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> its usually use to lock your mouse and keyboard on to the case for lan parties and such. kind of useless on this case since its so heavy i really don't imagine any one will want to take this to a lan party.


still lost as to how that would work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have a bad right shoulder and im right handed ive had to have surgery on afew times..
> But i am able to carry this case around with one arm no probs lol...
> But being a former champion wrestler with 30inch arms helps out a bit lmao


I have a bad shoulder as well tore my tendon dead lifting 405 lbs at 18 lol then i threw discus and lifted for another year on it lol.....opps.


----------



## Tweetbix

Hi guys, new to this forum, bought a cosmos II back in February and been happy with it
(apart from the fact its a piece of furniture as opposed to a computer case)
recently connected up the fans that came with my H100 to the fan controller and now getting the ticking noise.
i have a bit fenix spectre pro blue led 120mm connected that doesnt flicker or tick.

was wondering who/where i can contact about the fan controller in Australia,
and now a stupid question:
after i got the case i threw out the box that it came in and now i dont have a clue where the S/N would be on the case.

cheers
birdy

edit:
seems like i might invest in an aftermarket/slot fan controller.
speeds for the h100 fans on the cosmos controller are: quiet, slightly louder, JET ENGINE.
plus with the i5 OC to 4.6 temps go up to around 40-50 on the first 2 settings


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys for this case....whats that extra pci slot on the vertical for??? im lost on that one lol


It's just for a PCI bracket fan controller or extra USB bracket from the motherboard.


----------



## Roadking

@Tweetbix
It's the white sticker on the back of the case next to the vertical PCI slot. Cant help with the Vendors in Australia, I'm from the US, I have seen several posts about contact info for Australia so the answer is in this thread, do search.


----------



## PurE GaminG

update

manged to take the rivets out had to go to hardware store twice ^^ almost most ready primer and paint but got to do few mods before that should be interesting.


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys how do i remove the buttons i haven't really had chance checked it out yet just got other things to do house chors



nvm i manged to take them off


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys I hope this question isn't stupid but I can't find the answer.

Are the hot swap bays on cosmos 2 Sata 3 or are they Sata 2. On my 800d they were only sata 2 so I just want to ask before I install hard drive.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys I hope this question isn't stupid but I can't find the answer.
> Are the hot swap bays on cosmos 2 Sata 3 or are they Sata 2. On my 800d they were only sata 2 so I just want to ask before I install hard drive.


I believe they are sata 2 bays, but will work fine w/ sata 3 drives as they are backwards compatible.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys I hope this question isn't stupid but I can't find the answer.
> Are the hot swap bays on cosmos 2 Sata 3 or are they Sata 2. On my 800d they were only sata 2 so I just want to ask before I install hard drive.


That would depend upon the ports on your motherboard, I'm pretty sure that if they are connected to a SATA3 port then they will transfer at SATA3 speeds if you have a SATA3 drive installed


----------



## RedRay81

Would any else happen to have a problem where if they walked pass the compartment side of the case it would cause their computer to freeze? I'm getting this very bizarre problem where if I walk past it, my computer freeze. I placed a 2x4 under it problem still persist.

Full detal is at
http://www.overclock.net/t/1284691/major-static-problem

Please help, currently if I don't fix within a week I'm going to RMA the case and PSU


----------



## realityx

So I did some tests w/ the new SickleFlow 120's I got from CM and sure enough the green PCB was causing the "tick" and blink of LED's (low and med settings). I installed my new black pcb controller and the LED's dont blink anymore on any settings, but on low and medium i get this humming sound that I can hear over my homes AC intake vent (PC is < 1ft away, vent is like 4ft).









On a good note, the install did force me to clean up my cable management a bit...


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys whats the best way of cutting mirror acrylic and white acrylic im taking a square pieces out of the acrylic to clear the pci- slot its midplate acrylic. im making

all i have is a jigsaw and im ordering the plastic cutter knife cant afford to get expensive tools


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys whats the best way of cutting mirror acrylic and white acrylic im taking a square pieces out of the acrylic
> all i have is a jigsaw and im ordering the plastic cutter knife cant afford to get expensive tools


Clamp it down tight and go to town on it. Just make sure you have masking tape all over the place to avoid scratches. And uneven cuts can be sanded down or cut even. Really should use band saw for a perfect cut.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> That would depend upon the ports on your motherboard, I'm pretty sure that if they are connected to a SATA3 port then they will transfer at SATA3 speeds if you have a SATA3 drive installed


OK cool thanks. I'm gonna check it out tonight.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Clamp it down tight and go to town on it. Just make sure you have masking tape all over the place to avoid scratches. And uneven cuts can be sanded down or cut even. Really should use band saw for a perfect cut.


so shall i cut just before the cut line with jigsaw and then sand it to the cut off line?

im ok to use jigsaw on the mirror acrylic?

yeh band saw are good and ideal so are table saws but i cant afford it


----------



## strong island 1

OK cool. Ya I was wondering if it would give me sata 3 speeds. Just wondering. The 800d had an upgrade kit to turn the hot swaps into Sata 3. They came stock with Sata 2. This case is new enough it should be sata 3.


----------



## strong island 1

Also is it possible to install a 2.5" ssd into the hot swap bays.


----------



## Roadking

I read in a post here where someone tried with a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter tray but had some problems aligning the connectors. It could probably be done with the right adapter.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> so shall i cut just before the cut line with jigsaw and then sand it to the cut off line?
> im ok to use jigsaw on the mirror acrylic?
> yeh band saw are good and ideal so are table saws but i cant afford it


Oh if you have exacto nice than use score and break metho. Lightly draw dimension on to acrylic place rular close to edge of marker or pencil than use your box cutter and run along the ruler until there is a score. If the acrylic is large in dimension I suggest avoid doing this. Clamp it down or push down onto the table ( the larg end ) and on the cliff push down on the other end and it should snap right off.

You should avoid this if your acrylic is thicker than 1/8 I would say


----------



## PurE GaminG

this is what i want to do cut notch out from the mirror and white acrylic.


----------



## PurE GaminG

yeh i was thinking of using the plastic knife and snapping it but that's for straight lines isn't it? so i was thinking of using the the jigsaw because it has 90 degree bend and that's the only tool i have and some clamps and masking tape

bottom 1/8 = 3mm

middle =8mm
top acrylic 1/8 =3 mm


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> yeh i was thinking of using the plastic knife and snapping it but that's for straight lines isn't it? so i was thinking of using the the jigsaw because it has 90 degree bend and that's the only tool i have and some clamps and masking tape


I'm not at my computer so I can't draw you a diagram but if you proceed to make the cut that gose down the middle of the picture you just showed me you can do the straight method on both sides









Make the center cut with you jig saw

Make sure you cuts fast and at a steady pase or else the acrylic will fuse. Also I hope you jaw is at least 10-14 tooth per inch


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I'm not at my computer so I can't draw you a diagram but if you proceed to make the cut that gose down the middle of the picture you just showed me you can do the straight method on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the center cut with you jig saw
> Make sure you cuts fast and at a steady pase or else the acrylic will fuse. Also I hope you jaw is at least 10-14 tooth per inch


regarding the sides i have no problem i could use the knife method but for the square notch shall i use the jig saw to out the square or this method see pic

is this what you mean


this is what the mid plate arcylic looks like in the cosmos 2


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> So I did some tests w/ the new SickleFlow 120's I got from CM and sure enough the green PCB was causing the "tick" and blink of LED's (low and med settings). I installed my new black pcb controller and the LED's dont blink anymore on any settings, but on low and medium i get this humming sound that I can hear over my homes AC intake vent (PC is < 1ft away, vent is like 4ft).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a good note, the install did force me to clean up my cable management a bit...


this is the same thing that my new one is doing. really disapointing especially since it makes the noise with their own fans.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> still lost as to how that would work.


take a look at the cooler master storm guard, it comes on the storm series cases.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys for this case....whats that extra pci slot on the vertical for??? im lost on that one lol


Hey i installed the H-100 today that i paid 60$ for... So far it does not cool as well as the NH-D14.. and is louder with same fans NH-D14 had on it in push/pull

But i got it installed with out touching my gpu tho...


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hey i installed the H-100 today that i paid 60$ for... So far it does not cool as well as the NH-D14.. and is louder with same fans NH-D14 had on it in push/pull
> But i got it installed with out touching my gpu tho...


Dint you know that NH-d14 goes neck to neck with h100. A case that big hardly any reason to change. For 60$ you got less performance.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Dint you know that NH-d14 goes neck to neck with h100. A case that big hardly any reason to change. For 60$ you got less performance.


I know everything about both coolers.

And i am by no means using the stock fans...

Also if you had a NH-D14 trying to unlock the top gpu is quite the task...

Plus paying 60$ for a 100$ item is always win in my book.. cause i still got the NH-D14 i paid 50$ for as back up..

Also im using IC diamond it does need some time to burn in... temps should drop to equal the NH-D14 at that time..


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I know everything about both coolers.
> And i am by no means using the stock fans...
> Also if you had a NH-D14 trying to unlock the top gpu is quite the task...
> Plus paying 60$ for a 100$ item is always win in my book.. cause i still got the NH-D14 i paid 50$ for as back up..
> Also im using IC diamond it does need some time to burn in... temps should drop to equal the NH-D14 at that time..


I see it's for size matters. I've been think about switching myself but I just can't get over the fact that it's the same preformance. The heats ink jams into my ram.


----------



## Hokies83

So the tim has had afew hrs to burn in..

At install the DH-D14 was 3c cooler.. After burn it.. the H-100 is 1c cooler lol this is not with stock fans btw lol.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So the tim has had afew hrs to burn in..
> At install the DH-D14 was 3c cooler.. After burn it.. the H-100 is 1c cooler lol this is not with stock fans btw lol.


Might be because the Cougars on there acting as push in the config are more for high unrestricted airflow and not high static pressure in the surface to surface conditions, just a thought with the 9 blades on those 120mms


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Might be because the Cougars on there acting as push in the config are more for high unrestricted airflow and not high static pressure in the surface to surface conditions, just a thought with the 9 blades on those 120mms


Cougars are great Static pressure per dba...

And as thin as a h-100 is static pressure dont mean much..

As i said now with the same fans that were on the nh-d14 and the tim burned in the H-100 beats the NH-D14 by 1c.


----------



## Azefore

True I guess, shin etsu could also do more possibly but I don'l know a whole lot on that subject anywho good looking build









Side Note: Had that vantec dual fan cooler for a long time myself, works great in my first rig still was thinking of putting it in the cosmos II since I don't have a window yet


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cougars are great Static pressure per dba...
> And as thin as a h-100 is static pressure dont mean much..
> As i said now with the same fans that were on the nh-d14 and the tim burned in the H-100 beats the NH-D14 by 1c.


when i get my noctua fans ill check my temps also what overclock you sitting at btw?

and as a side note I am staying right below 60C with stock fans and the provided coolermaster fans for the hard drives on the bottom. also the hoses don't actually touch my gpu. they are just like a millimeter above it lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> when i get my noctua fans ill check my temps also what overclock you sitting at btw?
> and as a side note I am staying right below 60C with stock fans and the provided coolermaster fans for the hard drives on the bottom. also the hoses don't actually touch my gpu. they are just like a millimeter above it lol.


Sig Overclock 5ghz when i did the new hs boot set bios to default.. let tim burn in a bit before i loaded my saved profile..

And those Noctua fans are poop.. i got 2 of them in the closet... where they belong...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sig Overclock 5ghz when i did the new hs boot set bios to default.. let tim burn in a bit before i loaded my saved profile..
> And those Noctua fans are poop.. i got 2 of them in the closet... where they belong...


well I like them lol







especially the new perdy nf-f12's


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> well I like them lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially the new perdy nf-f12's


Strange taste of color likings I see


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Strange taste of color likings I see


I like them plus im gonna hide them anyways.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys for this case....whats that extra pci slot on the vertical for??? im lost on that one lol


I was always under the impression that one could use it with a PCI-express extender as well as for LED cold cathode controllers, which usually are powered via Molex 4--pin and just screw in in an extra pci slot.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> I was always under the impression that one could use it with a PCI-express extender as well as for LED cold cathode controllers, which usually are powered via Molex 4--pin and just screw in in an extra pci slot.


good idea.....if fan controller doesn't work then to that it is.


----------



## UUTF

Hi Tweetbix

Check one of my posts further back. Not sure who the local distributor is for down where you are. Speak to Rectron Pty Ltd (N.S.W.). They may be able to help you out. When I say may, I am really trying not to be negative though tbh there is no chance in hell you will see a replacement fan controller this side of xmas given the amount of time it has taken for me to be promised one and received nothing for the last few months.

Coolermaster, still waiting on the revised black pcb fan controller. Struggling for enthusiasm to keep chasing this up now...


----------



## Valgaur

still waiting for my 200mm


----------



## Roadking

UUTF

That really Sucks!! Wish i could help. What seems to be the problem? Do they not have distributors down under?


----------



## UUTF

They do though no one has the revised controller. Well none that I have found. Have been advised by CM reps i would have one fedex'd to me with which I would of been enormously grateful though that seems to be a vacant promise as despite chasing up, nothing has been heard back about that also.


----------



## sangzeel

Hey guys i have received a replacement pcb from the distributor for my faulty cosmos II pcb(green), now the issue is : first i have received it in open condition(it wasn't packed or sealed), second the pcb looks very cheaply made(repaired or refurbished, i have no idea), and third it is missing the motherboard input cables socket/slot.








Good original pcb:

One i have got:

Back:

My original pcb(green) | Front fan socket doen't work with this one(rest all fine):


----------



## PurE GaminG

i ve had my second new fan controller delivered today with blue Mega flow LED 200mm and 120 white bc fans and i have the same problem has one before it with corsair 120mm sp quite edition fans. ive emailed CM customer service see what happens now.


----------



## Hokies83

Anybody looking to Snag a Cosmos 2 in the New Jersey Area guy has one on HF And AnAndtech forums for 150$ local pick up.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangzeel*
> 
> Hey guys i have received a replacement pcb from the distributor for my faulty cosmos II pcb(green), now the issue is : first i have received it in open condition(it wasn't packed or sealed), second the pcb looks very cheaply made(repaired or refurbished, i have no idea), and third it is missing the motherboard input cables socket/slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good original pcb:
> 
> One i have got:
> 
> Back:
> 
> My original pcb(green) | Front fan socket doen't work with this one(rest all fine):


*PM me your part request number, i will get this rectfied.*


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> i ve had my second new fan controller delivered today with blue Mega flow LED 200mm and 120 white bc fans and i have the same problem has one before it with corsair 120mm sp quite edition fans. ive emailed CM customer service see what happens now.


What was the problem you are having? I have my new black PCB in and w/ the SickleFlow 120's CM sent i get this annoying humming sounds when on medium and low. The LED's dont blink on this new board so that is an improvement.


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangzeel*
> 
> Hey guys i have received a replacement pcb from the distributor for my faulty cosmos II pcb(green), now the issue is : first i have received it in open condition(it wasn't packed or sealed), second the pcb looks very cheaply made(repaired or refurbished, i have no idea), and third it is missing the motherboard input cables socket/slot.


That is so bizarre. I doubt the factory that makes the part would have modified it like that, so it must be your distributor, but the question is.. why?!


----------



## DeXel

Hi guys! CM Store has Cosmos II refurb. for $199 atm. Does anybody have experience with refurbs from CM Store?
I have found some 2010 threads with positive feedbacks about their refurbish units.

I think I may buy it







.

Also... from last few pages of this thread it seems like new revised fan controller is still not fixing the problem. Is it so?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Hi guys! CM Store has Cosmos II refurb. for $199 atm. Does anybody have experience with refurbs from CM Store?
> I have found some 2010 threads with positive feedbacks about their refurbish units.
> I think I may buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also... from last few pages of this thread it seems like new revised fan controller is still not fixing the problem. Is it so?


for a few people it is I personal don't have any issues yet but you know knock on wood.

and this case is a monster for space and for hardware you can put anything into this sucker. I love it. was totally worth the price i paid.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> for a few people it is I personal don't have any issues yet but you know knock on wood.
> and this case is a monster for space and for hardware you can put anything into this sucker. I love it. was totally worth the price i paid.


Thanks for your reply.

I am planning to use Gentle Typhoons, Noctua, or Corsair new fans in the long run (or any other good non-led fans).

Are any of those known for having problems with fan controller?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am planning to use Gentle Typhoons, Noctua, or Corsair new fans in the long run (or any other good non-led fans).
> Are any of those known for having problems with fan controller?


I asm waiting for cash to buy my nf-f12's (noctua) and ill see how those work hopefully they do. if not...new fan controller it is then.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UUTF*
> 
> Hi Tweetbix
> Check one of my posts further back. Not sure who the local distributor is for down where you are. Speak to Rectron Pty Ltd (N.S.W.). They may be able to help you out. When I say may, I am really trying not to be negative though tbh there is no chance in hell you will see a replacement fan controller this side of xmas given the amount of time it has taken for me to be promised one and received nothing for the last few months.
> Coolermaster, still waiting on the revised black pcb fan controller. Struggling for enthusiasm to keep chasing this up now...


yea I gathered from reading through all the previous posts that they werent all that helpful,
i just thought at the time of my posting there might have been a change of some sort where us Aussies may be able to get the revised controller,
im just going to go with a 3rd party fan controller, maybe a bitfenix hydra pro or a lamptron controller, as im not keen on only having 3 settings to choose from on the original/revised controller


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> What was the problem you are having? I have my new black PCB in and w/ the SickleFlow 120's CM sent i get this annoying humming sounds when on medium and low. The LED's dont blink on this new board so that is an improvement.


thats the same as my new one. LEDs dont blink any more but i still cant use it on low or medium because of that damn humming. im using cooler master sickleflows.


----------



## sangzeel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> *PM me your part request number, i will get this rectfied.*


Thanks for your reply. But I don't have the request number regarding this case because before searching about green and black colored pcb on net, I wasn't aware about the pcb replacement offered by CM for Cosmos II buyers or difference between these two revs.
My issue was there ever since I bought the case(front fan never worked). But It was winter season so i thought I can live with that for few months and will ask for service after some time(during summers)







so now few week back I made service request for its top panel. So I got a reply from the distributor that they are contacting with the Taiwan office and will send me a replacement for this. Just two days back I recived this pcb from distributor office in my city and to my surprise I recived it completely in a open condition, tied with just a rubber band(not sealed or secured at all). How it come from Taiwan to India, god knows. The way I received such a delicate component I have no words to express. How could they be so careless?
As far as the quality of this pcb goes pics are showing everything very clearly. Even some components are missing from the pcb itself, including motherboard connector. Do they really think customers are fools.
Please if you can help me in contacting with CM Taiwan HQ directly. I can provide all the required information regarding ownership of the product info, bill and address to shipp the new rev. pcb(don't want to involve distributor for this anymore). I will return this pcb(black), if require or as instructed.
Thank you


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangzeel*
> 
> Just two days back I recived this pcb from distributor office in my city and to my surprise I recived it completely in a open condition, tied with just a rubber band(not sealed or secured at all). How it come from Taiwan to India, god knows. The way I received such a delicate component I have no words to express. How could they be so careless?
> As far as the quality of this pcb goes pics are showing everything very clearly. Even some components are missing from the pcb itself, including motherboard connector. Do they really think customers are fools.
> Please if you can help me in contacting with CM Taiwan HQ directly. I can provide all the required information regarding ownership of the product info, bill and address to shipp the new rev. pcb(don't want to involve distributor for this anymore). I will return this pcb(black), if require or as instructed.
> Thank you


I am sure it's your local distributor... or customs inspections... I don't think CM would ship it in that condition...


----------



## _REAPER_

I am glad I have waited to get this case I will buy it when I see there are no more issues with the fan controller


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am glad I have waited to get this case I will buy it when I see there are no more issues with the fan controller


might be a bit for the wait. I waited a bit as well.....now that I think about it not very long, anyways I still got the green pcb in my Cosmos II. Still waiting for the email from Cooler Master to get confirmation that my fan is on the way. Good luck and good hunting. Just as a pointer that I'm not nocking this case in any way. It's a beast and I love it. I will be using it for many builds to come.


----------



## RobertFontaine

I'm kind of hoping for a "fixed" cosmos III with a window


----------



## drkimlee

Any one wanting to know if they can fit a 140 RAD in the exhaust fan vent, it can be done providing you PCI slots can clear. I didn't have to move my Graphics Card down but it made routing tubing easier, the RAD still had about 8 mm's of clearance from the first PCI slot.

Ive got a XSPC EX360 / EX140 / RX240

The UV Green Sleeving and EK Multi RES is new to, almost ready to start my tubing. Just waiting on my X2 PMP-450 Pumps.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am glad I have waited to get this case I will buy it when I see there are no more issues with the fan controller


TBH even with the issues w/ the fan controller, I would still buy this case knowing everything I know now. It is an amazing case to work with, very easy on the cable management, has room for EVERYTHING you could ever want to put inside it. To top it off it also comes w/ CM support, which so far has been amazing. I broke one of the hot swap bay doors, CM sent me an entire new hot swap cage, CM releases a new fan controller, they send me that and 2 new fans for the "inconvenience". Every case is going to have some issues, but not every case even has a built in fan controller, let alone all of the other goodies this guy has. Again, I would buy this case, CM will have a fix for their controller at some point. Until then, just use some third party bay mounted one.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertFontaine*
> 
> I'm kind of hoping for a "fixed" cosmos III with a window


Awesome, and thats all done w/out a single bit of case moding. If you were to have a little fun w/ a drill and some small brackets you could fit another 240 in the bottom and a 200 where your upper HD cage went. Now that is some crazy cooling, 1180mm worth of rad on the inside







Use a dremel and you could hit 1300mm.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Any one wanting to know if they can fit a 140 RAD in the exhaust fan vent, it can be done providing you PCI slots can clear. I didn't have to move my Graphics Card down but it made routing tubing easier, the RAD still had about 8 mm's of clearance from the first PCI slot.
> Ive got a XSPC EX360 / EX140 / RX240
> The UV Green Sleeving and EK Multi RES is new to, almost ready to start my tubing. Just waiting on my X2 PMP-450 Pumps.


Thanks. Needed to know about this. It looks like a tight fit if I wanted to integrate a 140 rad with the Maximus V Formula's Fusion Thermo waterblock, sadly. Really appreciate it. +REP









Got another question for the 360 rad up top, though: does the barb placement only go one way inside the case, i.e., do you have enough room to put compression fittings up front without impeding any devices that might be placed in the top 5.25 front bay?

Thanks in advance.

Finally picking up my replacement fan controller assembly from Cooler Master tomorrow.


----------



## RedRay81

I'm putting a hold on cutting a window myself because I have yet to find the cause of the mysterious freeze when I walk pass or stand next to the case... Dose anyone know what's wrong? It's on top of a 2x4 to see if it was the carpet , and it's not, it's me.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I'm putting a hold on cutting a window myself because I have yet to find the cause of the mysterious freeze when I walk pass or stand next to the case... Dose anyone know what's wrong? It's on top of a 2x4 to see if it was the carpet , and it's not, it's me.


If it's anything to do with static electricity it has to be your clothes. certain materials build up a ton of static electricity in different environments. try no socks and ground yourself before you walk by it. or even try putting rubber under the case to negate the electricity that could be building up inside it. if it's just you when you walk by, either your plugged in







or it has it's own static problem in the case somewhere that jumps to you and shorts it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> If it's anything to do with static electricity it has to be your clothes. certain materials build up a ton of static electricity in different environments. try no socks and ground yourself before you walk by it. or even try putting rubber under the case to negate the electricity that could be building up inside it. if it's just you when you walk by, either your plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or it has it's own static problem in the case somewhere that jumps to you and shorts it.
> Hope it helps.


When I plug my beats earbuds into the front panel, I can hear :

A. Static

B. radio ( faintly ) I can hear buzzing that kinda sounds like music or I'm just plain crazy

I put it on a wood platform.

I dont wear socks when I'm in the house.

Gym shorts and a t shirt. I have noticed more crash occurs when I pass by it less and more often in gym shorts than cargo.

Front panel sounds less lound than a port on my razer black widow ult port.

What's the best ay to ground myself? Clind the wristband onto the table metal part?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Hi guys! CM Store has Cosmos II refurb. for $199 atm. Does anybody have experience with refurbs from CM Store?
> I have found some 2010 threads with positive feedbacks about their refurbish units.
> I think I may buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also... from last few pages of this thread it seems like new revised fan controller is still not fixing the problem. Is it so?


Just chated with rep.

He said that refurb units may have some small scratches and small blemishes that could not be repaired.
The cases also come with the revised fan controller. Also it will not have huge dents or large damage.

Anyway, I just placed the order. It should arrive next day after they ship







Hope to have it by tomorrow then. I will post pics.


----------



## RedRay81

Even n a non refurbed unit my cosmos 2 has a slight inor Denton the top sliding panel. Super upset. But waited for months for this thing and already had it fully installed. I was not going to waste time on a minor bump that you can only feel.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> When I plug my beats earbuds into the front panel, I can hear :
> A. Static
> B. radio ( faintly ) I can hear buzzing that kinda sounds like music or I'm just plain crazy
> I put it on a wood platform.
> I dont wear socks when I'm in the house.
> Gym shorts and a t shirt. I have noticed more crash occurs when I pass by it less and more often in gym shorts than cargo.
> Front panel sounds less lound than a port on my razer black widow ult port.
> What's the best ay to ground myself? Clind the wristband onto the table metal part?


Your not crazy i have that same static in my Sony's when i use the front port....your not alone with that but still weird and try to ground on that metal part.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Even n a non refurbed unit my cosmos 2 has a slight inor Denton the top sliding panel. Super upset. But waited for months for this thing and already had it fully installed. I was not going to waste time on a minor bump that you can only feel.


Have you requested new fan controller? They send the whole sliding top as a part of it.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Have you requested new fan controller? They send the whole sliding top as a part of it.


Ad suddenly I want a new fan controller Even though mine is not broken lol.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I'm putting a hold on cutting a window myself because I have yet to find the cause of the mysterious freeze when I walk pass or stand next to the case... Dose anyone know what's wrong? It's on top of a 2x4 to see if it was the carpet , and it's not, it's me.


Maybe the floor is not secured tightly and when the floor flexes it could cause a short in your case. Check to see all the motherboard screws are in tight and there is nothing that could be grounding it.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Maybe the floor is not secured tightly and when the floor flexes it could cause a short in your case. Check to see all the motherboard screws are in tight and there is nothing that could be grounding it.


I concur. Make sure to use those grommets as well!! (on MB stand off screws)


----------



## PhxTriode

Hello all,

Im new to the forum and this is my first build in 15yrs so BIG learning curve.

Has anyone been able to fit (2) H80's in the top of this case?

Current setup:

Asus Z9PE_D8 WS
(2) E5-2687w
64Gb Corsair Vengance 1866Mhz
Lepa G1600
Quadro 6000
Vertex 4 512Gb (Os and programs)
(2) Vertex 4 256Gb (1 for cache & 1 for media cache)
(4) 1TB Seagate 6gbs 64mb cache drives (RAID 0)

This machine is for Adobe CS6 and Solidworks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhxTriode*
> 
> Hello all,
> Im new to the forum and this is my first build in 15yrs so BIG learning curve.
> Has anyone been able to fit (2) H80's in the top of this case?
> Current setup:
> Asus Z9PE_D8 WS
> (2) E5-2687w
> 64Gb Corsair Vengance 1866Mhz
> Lepa G1600
> Quadro 6000
> Vertex 4 512Gb (Os and programs)
> (2) Vertex 4 256Gb (1 for cache & 1 for media cache)
> (4) 1TB Seagate 6gbs 64mb cache drives (RAID 0)
> This machine is for Adobe CS6 and Solidworks


Your not going to be able to with that MB.

Those heat sinks on the top will prevent it..

Try to find a MB where there is nothing sticking to far out that is higher then your ram dim slots.

Then you could prolly do a H-100 on top and an H80 on the back.


----------



## PhxTriode

The only other option for 2 Socket 2011 is a SR-X and it recieved spotty reviews.

Cooling for this configuration is a pain. I guess I could do a custom setup but thats a whole nother learning curve.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhxTriode*
> 
> The only other option for 2 Socket 2011 is a SR-X and it recieved spotty reviews.
> Cooling for this configuration is a pain. I guess I could do a custom setup but thats a whole nother learning curve.


You could just do Socket 2011 if you need all those cores/threads.. Would be less of a headache.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhxTriode*
> 
> The only other option for 2 Socket 2011 is a SR-X and it recieved spotty reviews.
> Cooling for this configuration is a pain. I guess I could do a custom setup but thats a whole nother learning curve.


Go for the asus board if you really want a dual socket 2011 board. It got very good reviews.

I recently added another graphics card to my Cosmos II, and have had no heat problems whatsoever.
I don't really need a physx card, but it was free, so I can't complain.
I absolutely love this case, far more than my original cosmos s!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Go for the asus board if you really want a dual socket 2011 board. It got very good reviews.
> In other news, I have 3 graphics cards in my Cosmos II, and no heat problems whatsoever.
> I absolutely love this case, far more than my original cosmos s!


He wants 2 H80s up top.

The only way i see doing that with that MB would be...

Mounting the fan inside the case and the rad on the top outside in push config.. H80 is to fat to do it in the case with those 2 top Heatsinks stinking out like that.

He would have to make a small cut where the fan mounts are to have room for the hoses to pass thru.. Simple to do but u have to do a little cutting.. in a place that cant be seen.. So no biggie really.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Thanks. Needed to know about this. It looks like a tight fit if I wanted to integrate a 140 rad with the Maximus V Formula's Fusion Thermo waterblock, sadly. Really appreciate it. +REP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another question for the 360 rad up top, though: does the barb placement only go one way inside the case, i.e., do you have enough room to put compression fittings up front without impeding any devices that might be placed in the top 5.25 front bay?
> Thanks in advance.
> Finally picking up my replacement fan controller assembly from Cooler Master tomorrow.


If you fit a 360 RAD you will loose your Top Bay only by a bit. A Fan Controller or Card Reader will fit though. And i doubt a Nozzle will fit the other way, it will hit the 140 RAD. Possible if you have a 45 Degree to nozzle but. Good to hear about the Fan Conntroller, i dont have any problems with mine? Its the Green PCB to.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He wants 2 H80s up top.
> The only way i see doing that with that MB would be...
> Mounting the fan inside the case and the rad on the top outside in push config.. H80 is to fat to do it in the case with those 2 top Heatsinks stinking out like that.
> He would have to make a small cut where the fan mounts are to have room for the hoses to pass thru.. Simple to do but u have to do a little cutting.. in a place that cant be seen.. So no biggie really.


In a way of that he could even cut the stright support side brackets going left to right and put both of the 80's on top like you said then get some beefy fans and try and squeeze in a slim 120 from like scythe.

I thought about this for my h100....but decided not to.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> If you fit a 360 RAD you will loose your Top Bay only by a bit. A Fan Controller or Card Reader will fit though. And i doubt a Nozzle will fit the other way, it will hit the 140 RAD. Possible if you have a 45 Degree to nozzle but. Good to hear about the Fan Conntroller, i dont have any problems with mine? Its the Green PCB to.


you could even do the 140 outside the case upside down and use 90 degrees to pump right out the grommets and then use push pull on all the rads even though tubing will be outside the case would work well I think.

Sorry for double posting didn't see this post guys my bad.


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He wants 2 H80s up top.
> The only way i see doing that with that MB would be...
> Mounting the fan inside the case and the rad on the top outside in push config.. H80 is to fat to do it in the case with those 2 top Heatsinks stinking out like that.
> He would have to make a small cut where the fan mounts are to have room for the hoses to pass thru.. Simple to do but u have to do a little cutting.. in a place that cant be seen.. So no biggie really.


Look who you just responded to! (aka look at my sig







) Having an SR-2, I have 2 h50's in my cosmos s rig. I ended up setting one as push pull and one as just pull till i get some thinner fans to use. Honestly, if you get some thinner fans or really space out the radiators he shouldn't have a problem. It's also possible that he could mount one near the hard drive cage, although, it wouldn't look aesthetically please. And worst case scenario he could either get a real WC kit for cheap or modify the h80's with very little effort.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Look who you just responded to! (aka look at my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Having an SR-2, I have 2 h50's in my cosmos s rig. I ended up setting one as push pull and one as just pull till i get some thinner fans to use. Honestly, if you get some thinner fans or really space out the radiators he shouldn't have a problem. It's also possible that he could mount one near the hard drive cage, although, it wouldn't look aesthetically please. And worst case scenario he could either get a real WC kit for cheap or modify the h80's with very little effort.


H80 is a THick rad... H50 is thin..


----------



## realityx

TBH I think a custom loop from a starter kit would work out better for him. The two h80 will cost something like $210 (unless he already has them). Spend another $150 and get a starter kit like the XSPC Raystorm EX360, pick up another CPU block and a few more compression fittings and maybe another small rad (120 or 240) and that'll be more than enough for the dual CPU loop.... I would think


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> If you fit a 360 RAD you will loose your Top Bay only by a bit. A Fan Controller or Card Reader will fit though. And i doubt a Nozzle will fit the other way, it will hit the 140 RAD. Possible if you have a 45 Degree to nozzle but. Good to hear about the Fan Conntroller, i dont have any problems with mine? Its the Green PCB to.


Thanks for the insight. That's what I had in mind. Good to know a fan controller wouldn't be impeded up top.

EDIT: Just checked the photo of your rig again. Placing a 140mm as a push fan from the back right before a 140 rad might be a tight fit to route the tubing to the Maximus V Formula's Thermo Fusion waterblock. Got to check that out.

Just picked up my fan control assembly earlier. Mine didn't have any problems, either. Just nice to have a spare assembly just in case something goes wrong with the top panel i'm modding.







Will still try the new one out to see if it works better. Might not get a fan controller anymore... but the ones with the temperature sensor readouts definitely look nice, so it's pretty tempting to get one still. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you could even do the 140 outside the case upside down and use 90 degrees to pump right out the grommets and then use push pull on all the rads even though tubing will be outside the case would work well I think.
> Sorry for double posting didn't see this post guys my bad.


For a case this big, I wouldn't want any components outside the case -that kinda defeats the purpose of purchasing a big case to begin with... right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> TBH I think a custom loop from a starter kit would work out better for him. The two h80 will cost something like $210 (unless he already has them). Spend another $150 and get a starter kit like the XSPC Raystorm EX360, pick up another CPU block and a few more compression fittings and maybe another small rad (120 or 240) and that'll be more than enough for the dual CPU loop.... I would think


I concur with what this gentleman said. Pre-built systems can only take you so far.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> If you fit a 360 RAD you will loose your Top Bay only by a bit. A Fan Controller or Card Reader will fit though. And i doubt a Nozzle will fit the other way, it will hit the 140 RAD. Possible if you have a 45 Degree to nozzle but. Good to hear about the Fan Conntroller, i dont have any problems with mine? Its the Green PCB to.


Erm... i just just purchased my Cosmos II casing and if i want to install XSPC EX360 WC Kit.. i suppose i cant install any optical drive on the 1st or 2nd bay??


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Erm... i just just purchased my Cosmos II casing and if i want to install XSPC EX360 WC Kit.. i suppose i cant install any optical drive on the 1st or 2nd bay??


Most likely however you can use the 1 and second bay to put in the res. The third bay can be for your optical dirve


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Most likely however you can use the 1 and second bay to put in the res. The third bay can be for your optical dirve


^-- This, or you can get an external usb 3/esata optical drive put the res where you want it, and maybe even include another "cool looking" single bay fan controller.


----------



## Anth0789

Got my gift from Coolermaster its a CM Excalibur 120mm Fan.


----------



## drkimlee

I've taken out the Hot Swap Bays which enables me to have a 4th 5.25 bay, perfect for an Optical Drive Bay, tight squeeze but. You may be able to fit your XSPC RES / PUMP within the 2nd 3rd 5.25 bay and have enough clearance from the 360 RAD.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> I've taken out the Hot Swap Bays which enables me to have a 4th 5.25 bay, perfect for an Optical Drive Bay, tight squeeze but. You may be able to fit your XSPC RES / PUMP within the 2nd 3rd 5.25 bay and have enough clearance from the 360 RAD.


That's what i'm planning to do with my optical drive. But I would want it to sit flush with the rest of the other bay devices.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> That's what i'm planning to do with my optical drive. But I would want it to sit flush with the rest of the other bay devices.


Could work if you grind down the tabs and drill alligning holes for the drives


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Could work if you grind down the tabs and drill alligning holes for the drives


Yeah, was thinking along the lines of just making a support at the bottom for the optical drive and try to cover the remaining gap. I'm a little hesitant to drill holes in the case, but if necessary, I might have to.









By the way, have you tried placing the 140 rad before the 140mm fan at the back of the case? That extra 25mm of space might help alleviate any kinking issues I might have. Just need to find a place that sells short screws, I guess. That should do the trick.

Anybody have an idea what thread size/pitch the radiator screws are? And for the 5.25 bay devices (although I think I have a few screws lying around for the optical drive)?


----------



## drkimlee

I had to drill holes for my case wear the 360 RAD is, due to the holes of the Case and RAD wouldnt line up.









For my 140 RAD i can have Push Pull if i like, but at the moment im happy with Pull due to limited space. Im starting to feel cramped in my Cosmos, not as big any more haha

The screws you will need are 6.32 UNC x 1.1/4 if your using 25 mm fans.


----------



## Eylev

drkimlee what brand for 360mm radiator you are using?


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> drkimlee what brand for 360mm radiator you are using?


Im using a XSPC EX360 Radiator


----------



## Frost1120

will the d14 fit in the case if I have fans on the side door?


----------



## Hokies83

Yes with like 4 inches to spare lol





The fans are even below where the Heat sink is.. the top of the 120mm fan is about where the bottom of the first gpu is.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes with like 4 inches to spare lol
> 
> 
> The fans are even below where the Heat sink is.. the top of the 120mm fan is about where the bottom of the first gpu is.


howd you hide the cables for those side panel fan there buddy?


----------



## Tongan

Quick question. As far as taking the push button 5.25" bay fasteners off. Just bend the upper tabs? Or is their an easier way?


----------



## mtrx

Second try at trying to cable manage this monster.

Before:


After:


Small changes inside too, before:


After (Noctuas will be later changed to SP120):


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> howd you hide the cables for those side panel fan there buddy?


U see the wire hanging down by the psu?

Thats the fan wires.. I got a Molex extension on them so i can fully open and close the door and not unplug the fans..


----------



## Hokies83

My Brand Spanking new 100% Asic rating gtx 680s... Both at 1320mhz and + 500 on the memory.. All on Air







Yah the top one is leaning a bit.. Dam thing is 12 inches long not much i can do about it..


----------



## PhxTriode

I am pretty sure after recieving the H80's last night I can make this work. I will however need to make a new reshaped mesh top.

Once I have them installed I will make dies to press my new shape.

Funny, this is a new hobby and I already can't leave well enough alone. I said I wouldnt mod my CTS_V when I bought it... near a 1000hp now ;-)


----------



## DeXel

Got the case.

I must say for refurb unit it looks great! No damage at all except a little dent on the right side panel that is barely noticeable.
It also includes new (black) fan controller as promised.

And it dwarfs my Comos lol.


More pictures tomorrow when start moving parts from Cosmos.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Second try at trying to cable manage this monster.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Small changes inside too, before:
> 
> After (Noctuas will be later changed to SP120):


Very sweet cabling job. Where did you tuck the controllers fan and Led cables?


----------



## mtrx

Thanks, I stuffed them underneath the top I/O panel.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Im using a XSPC EX360 Radiator


Damn.. i was hoping to get that and thinking that this rad will not sacrifice my 1st and 2nd bay... looks like i have to get a 240mm radiator..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My Brand Spanking new 100% Asic rating gtx 680s... Both at 1320mhz and + 500 on the memory.. All on Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah the top one is leaning a bit.. Dam thing is 12 inches long not much i can do about it..


tell me how the sli goes with those bad boys. I want at least 2 of these beastly 680's


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> tell me how the sli goes with those bad boys. I want at least 2 of these beastly 680's


LoL well I can tell u you dont need any more juice then 2 1320mhz gtx 680s... heck in Skyrim they both downclock to 800mhz... and use like 50% gpu... And it never drops below my VSync of 60fps.. i have a ton more juice to go,,

But in dirt showdown thats a diff story.. think that game hates Nvidia.. I can barely get 50fps with both cards running full blast on there over clocks.. But i held 60fps with eaze with 1 7970 lol..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL well I can tell u you dont need any more juice then 2 1320mhz gtx 680s... heck in Skyrim they both downclock to 800mhz... and use like 50% gpu... And it never drops below my VSync of 60fps.. i have a ton more juice to go,,
> But in dirt showdown thats a diff story.. think that game hates Nvidia.. I can barely get 50fps with both cards running full blast on there over clocks.. But i held 60fps with eaze with 1 7970 lol..


They made that game using the requirements of ati's cards is why nvidia has a hard time using those routes. Since 2 is op...I might switch my card to the asus one and get another one of the super cooling ones.

also howd you hit 5 ghz on the ivy im stuck at 4.7 for the moment...and at 5 how hot were you runnin.....


----------



## Eylev

I think i will buy the GT Stealth 360 for my casing as this current is the most thinnest rad i checked..

W133mm X H397mm X T29.60 mm - GTS360
W121mm X H395mm X T35.5mm - EX360


----------



## HJP

Hello!
Can this case fit a H100 at the top in push/pull config? I heared that it'll block the 8-pin connector, is that true?
I'll be using it with a Z77 Sabertooth, btw.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Hello!
> Can this case fit a H100 at the top in push/pull config? I heared that it'll block the 8-pin connector, is that true?
> I'll be using it with a Z77 Sabertooth, btw.




Push can be on inside pull has to be on outside..


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Hello!
> Can this case fit a H100 at the top in push/pull config? I heared that it'll block the 8-pin connector, is that true?
> I'll be using it with a Z77 Sabertooth, btw.


It all depends on your motherboards 8-pin location. The higher the connector is, the harder it is to fit fans inside.

Some say it's not possible to mount H100 fans inside with RIVE for example, but I managed to make it work with some creative cable routing:


----------



## Eylev

1 x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Red Finish
1 x NZXT SEN-001LX Sentry LX Aluminum Dual Bay Fan Controller
3 x Tygon 3603 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) Clear Tubing
2 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Matte Black High Flow 3/8" (1/2" OD) Compression Fitting
1 x XSPC EX360 Copper Triple-Fan Radiator
1 x Koolance CPU-370SA (CPU), AMD
1 x Koolance VID-AR797 (Radeon HD 7970/7950)
2 x Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 3/8" OD 1/2"
1 x Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
1 x Bitspower BP-D5TOPP2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 (POM Version)
1 x XSPC EX240 Copper Dual-Fan Radiator
3 x Koolance Nozzle Pair, G1/4 Compression [10mm, 3/8"] NZL-V10KG

Can anyone advise whether this build is fine?


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> 
> 1 x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Red Finish
> 1 x NZXT SEN-001LX Sentry LX Aluminum Dual Bay Fan Controller
> 3 x Tygon 3603 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) Clear Tubing
> 2 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Matte Black High Flow 3/8" (1/2" OD) Compression Fitting
> 1 x XSPC EX360 Copper Triple-Fan Radiator
> 1 x Koolance CPU-370SA (CPU), AMD
> 1 x Koolance VID-AR797 (Radeon HD 7970/7950)
> 2 x Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 3/8" OD 1/2"
> 1 x Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150
> 1 x Bitspower BP-D5TOPP2-BK D5 Mod Pump Top V2 (POM Version)
> 1 x XSPC EX240 Copper Dual-Fan Radiator
> 3 x Koolance Nozzle Pair, G1/4 Compression [10mm, 3/8"] NZL-V10KG
> Can anyone advise whether this build is fine?


Seems pretty good, could fit an RX240 down bellow instead of a EX.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Second try at trying to cable manage this monster.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Small changes inside too, before:
> 
> After (Noctuas will be later changed to SP120):


That's a nice clean build man, looks great!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Seems pretty good, could fit an RX240 down bellow instead of a EX.


use as thick a rad as possible on the bottom load that sucker up lol might as well get good performance out of it.


----------



## LeMakisar

Hello everyone !
Juste received my Seasonic P1000, and I was wondering how it should be installed ...
Is it possible to mount it so the fan faces the grid at the bottom of the case ? Won't it get too hot when the fan is off, since the PSU PCB will be on top ?
Or if I leave the fan at the top, is it still sufficient for airflow ?

The manual is totally unclear about mounting it, it just says : "Depending on the type of computer case, correct mounting of the power supply will result with the fan side top cover facing the mainboard. This does not apply to all types of cases." ... couldn't be more confusing









Thanks !


----------



## Arkheios

I was thinking about buying this case, but I have one question.

Is this harddrive cage easily removed or does it need major modding?
I don't like the way it's blocking the front intake fan, and I'm not going to use that cage anyway.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> I was thinking about buying this case, but I have one question.
> Is this harddrive cage easily removed or does it need major modding?
> I don't like the way it's blocking the front intake fan, and I'm not going to use that cage anyway.


You can easily just unscrew the left part of the cage assembly and take the 3.5 sleds out, the remaining right portion of the cage shown in that pic you linked can be taken out by popping it off the miny rivets it's set upon, a pretty easy process overall so no, no major modding here just some metal play.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> Juste received my Seasonic P1000, and I was wondering how it should be installed ...
> Is it possible to mount it so the fan faces the grid at the bottom of the case ? Won't it get too hot when the fan is off, since the PSU PCB will be on top ?
> Or if I leave the fan at the top, is it still sufficient for airflow ?
> The manual is totally unclear about mounting it, it just says : "Depending on the type of computer case, correct mounting of the power supply will result with the fan side top cover facing the mainboard. This does not apply to all types of cases." ... couldn't be more confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !


Hi. Fellow P-1000 user here. I installed it with the "Platinum" logo facing towards me, with the fan on top, rendering the bottom fan filter useless, but I don't experience any problems. I really wish they placed the sticker so that it reads upright with the fan oriented to suck air from the bottom -just like Corsair's AX series (which is upright whichever orientation you put it). I'd say go whichever way that pleases you. It won't really matter, although having the fan suck air from the top without a filter would make your PSU a bit more dusty lol.










Btw, make sure to join the Seasonic Platinum Series Club here on OCN. I don't think we're official just yet. They need all the members they can get.


----------



## LeMakisar

to tell you the truth, I don't really care about the sticker being upside down.
I just want to place the PSU so that it is the coolest possible, just want to keep it working for a lonnnnnng time









In any case, thanks for the feedback !


----------



## Red1776

CM sent me 4 x 120mm Excalibur fans as my 'free gift' . Just a heads up. i think fan manufacturers must have different ways of 'rating' the static pressure of their fans. Then I picked up a few more and have all my rads setup with them and the static pressure is nothing short of phenomenal. They are listed @ 3.53 mmH2O and pull more air through my XT 45mm 360mm and 240mm rads than any other fans I have tried, truly great performance.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> CM sent me 4 x 120mm Excalibur fans as my 'free gift' . Just a heads up. i think fan manufacturers must have different ways of 'rating' the static pressure of their fans. Then I picked up a few more and have all my rads setup with them and the static pressure is nothing short of phenomenal. They are listed @ 3.53 mmH2O and pull more air through my XT 45mm 360mm and 240mm rads than any other fans I have tried, truly great performance.


just curious how'd you get 4 lol?


----------



## drkimlee

Some more UV Sleeving, UV Green Guild Fans and LED's at the back. Also got my pumps.... Yewww time to build!!!









Sorry for the bad quality Photos.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Some more UV Sleeving, UV Green Guild Fans and LED's at the back. Also got my pumps.... Yewww time to build!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality Photos.


see now thats what i want to do with my color setup nice alien green like that.


----------



## Valgaur

was excited too see a box from CoolerMaster


and thats what i got, wish it was the fan I have been waiting for since i already have the new fan controller.....


----------



## PurE GaminG

i have 2 new fan controllers in total 3 and 1 200mm front blue led, 1 120mm bc blue led from coolermaster which they have already sent

i m going to get another 2 x 200mm in red , 5x 120 red leds and 3 x red 120mm leds which should be with me here next week all for free hope that this time they work


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> i have 2 new fan controllers in total 3 and 1 200mm front blue led, 1 120mm bc blue led from coolermaster which they have already sent
> i m going to get another 2 x 200mm in red , 5x 120 red leds and 3 x red 120mm leds which should be with me here next week all for free hope that this time they work


how are you getting all those fans for free geez.


----------



## PurE GaminG

the rep she nice person i was having problems with corsair 120 quite edition fans so she sent out the first fan controller which didnt slove he problem then another one but with two fans to test with and that was also the same.

so i decided we should call it quits and that they just send me some fans to replace the fans i have.

but i wanted the CM Excalibur 120mm Fan which they didn't have to replace the corsair fans


----------



## Hokies83

Welp just got my Free Mega Flow 200mm


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> the rep she nice person i was having problems with corsair 120 quite edition fans so she sent out the first fan controller which didnt slove he problem then another one but with two fans to test with and that was also the same.
> so i decided we should call it quits and that they just send me some fans to replace the fans i have.
> but i wanted the CM Excalibur 120mm Fan which they didn't have to replace the corsair fans


nice....well kinda lol and I talked tot he rep and i get to keep the extra controller now as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp just got my Free Mega Flow 200mm


Mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> see now thats what i want to do with my color setup nice alien green like that.


Cheers mate, ive still got a bit of work to go yet. Although one of my UV Fans is not as bright as the other, any ideas???


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just curious how'd you get 4 lol?


Well the first new fan controller had a meltdown as I posted earlier


the Data ribbon from the PCB to the controller panel melted. So I talked to a CM rep and he sent me four Excalibur's, and a new controller. Great customer support CM! Now I have a couple spare sliding lids to customize as well.....I am going to rote out dual openings and put lucite and or honeycomb combo in them. I am also going to do the most unique side window ever with an actuator from Northern hydraulics.

But anyway, If you guys are doing bespoke watercooling, consider the Excalibur's, they are excellent. I am running at 5.0GHz and not going over 50c core (prime 95) and my water delta in out is under 3C


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Cheers mate, ive still got a bit of work to go yet. Although one of my UV Fans is not as bright as the other, any ideas???


for the UV fan link what fan it is and I can give you some ideas but if the fans are just UV without any lights on them then put that uv cold cathod pehind them so its hidden and will get a better chance of hitting the fans. Also try putting green led lights on the bottom of the case to make it ooze out and even on the top to make it shoot out and even the front if your crazy like I am lol. (thats my plan for extrenal lighting) then cold cathods and uv green everything inside.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> for the UV fan link what fan it is and I can give you some ideas but if the fans are just UV without any lights on them then put that uv cold cathod pehind them so its hidden and will get a better chance of hitting the fans. Also try putting green led lights on the bottom of the case to make it ooze out and even on the top to make it shoot out and even the front if your crazy like I am lol. (thats my plan for extrenal lighting) then cold cathods and uv green everything inside.


My Fans are Guild Wing UV Green, No LED's. Ive got a 12inch UV Cathode shining down on them but only ones glows bright, the other one not so much. Might just buy another one see if it matches.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> My Fans are Guild Wing UV Green, No LED's. Ive got a 12inch UV Cathode shining down on them but only ones glows bright, the other one not so much. Might just buy another one see if it matches.


Yeah it might be a different amount of UV material on the other fan.....but who knows.


----------



## JayJay18

i dont think Cooler Master did a very good job on the free gifts portion.
Everyone is getting different things some more than others, i dont know about some people but ive been a cosmos guy ever since the first one came out and i only got 1x120mm Excalibur.
Not one to complain and Cooler master has been great with the Cosmos 2 customer service but treating all customers equally should be a priority aswell.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> i dont think Cooler Master did a very good job on the free gifts portion.
> Everyone is getting different things some more than others, i dont know about some people but ive been a cosmos guy ever since the first one came out and i only got 1x120mm Excalibur.
> Not one to complain and Cooler master has been great with the Cosmos 2 customer service but treating all customers equally should be a priority aswell.


I agree and I just got my mega flow 200mm but I won't be able to use it until later today.


----------



## Willhemmens

Coolermaster has just sponsored me a Cosmos 2 for a show build for Multiplay's i46 LAN event.

It's coming straight from CM so do you think it'll come with the new fan controller?

Also I plan to use the fan LED button/cables to control some LED that will be placed around the case for lighting. Can anyone see an issue doing this?
I'll be modding and working on the case before putting a system in the case.

Photos to come.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Coolermaster has just sponsored me a Cosmos 2 for a show build for Multiplay's i46 LAN event.
> It's coming straight from CM so do you think it'll come with the new fan controller?
> Also I plan to use the fan LED button/cables to control some LED that will be placed around the case for lighting. Can anyone see an issue doing this?
> I'll be modding and working on the case before putting a system in the case.
> Photos to come.


The only issue i think you may run into is that the LED control wires are male, where as most of the things that you would connect to it would also be male. So you may need to make a m2f converter for them.

Hope your ready for how big this case is


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> The only issue i think you may run into is that the LED control wires are male, where as most of the things that you would connect to it would also be male. So you may need to make a m2f converter for them.
> Hope your ready for how big this case is


I'd be just cutting the connectors off and soldering new LED's power cables directly, I've just ordered a 5M reel of LED strip from Ebay and I'll cut the lengths I need and solder on cables. I'll hide all the cables away anyway.

I know it's big, probably more than I'm expecting but I'm pretty used to this 700D now which isn't that much smaller. I just wish I could get a thick 360 with push-pull in the roof. My new Mayhems rad is one of the thickest around. I'm just hoping I can use it in the bottom of the case with some mods.

Can anyone recommend some good mods to do to the case?


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I'd be just cutting the connectors off and soldering new LED's power cables directly, I've just ordered a 5M reel of LED strip from Ebay and I'll cut the lengths I need and solder on cables. I'll hide all the cables away anyway.
> I know it's big, probably more than I'm expecting but I'm pretty used to this 700D now which isn't that much smaller. I just wish I could get a thick 360 with push-pull in the roof. My new Mayhems rad is one of the thickest around. I'm just hoping I can use it in the bottom of the case with some mods.
> Can anyone recommend some good mods to do to the case?


Painting by far is the best/easiest mod for the case. Its rather easy to take apart. If you're willing to drill rivets. Makes it even easier to paint the entire case. There are guides for the cosmos 2 already.


----------



## Willhemmens

Painting the case would probably take a while and I only have around 20 days to complete the build. It's too much of a risk.

I wonder if adding caps to the fan controller would help smooth the power out and stop the ticking.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I'd be just cutting the connectors off and soldering new LED's power cables directly, I've just ordered a 5M reel of LED strip from Ebay and I'll cut the lengths I need and solder on cables. I'll hide all the cables away anyway.
> I know it's big, probably more than I'm expecting but I'm pretty used to this 700D now which isn't that much smaller. I just wish I could get a thick 360 with push-pull in the roof. My new Mayhems rad is one of the thickest around. I'm just hoping I can use it in the bottom of the case with some mods.
> Can anyone recommend some good mods to do to the case?


If you feel adventurous I have wanted to do this for my build if I am able to do it at home with my custom water loop. cut out all of the horizontal stabilizers for the fan mounting and make it big enough so the rad fits right in there then put the fans on and push it up as high as you need it without hitting the mesh top part then make 2 support struts that come down and grab the front and the back of the rad or so some careful soldering and mount it directly to the middle of the rad. just mark the rad with Carpenter's pencil (white) and do a couple dot weld points.......but Hey thats just me!









CM make me a windowed side panel....I don't wanna wait anymore


----------



## PurE GaminG

any news on the window? also i was wondering if i put 480 rad at top, could fit the 4th fan under the fan controller unit on top side of rad and what could i use the top optical drive bay for.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> any news on the window? also i was wondering if i put 480 rad at top, could fit the 4th fan under the fan controller unit on top side of rad and what could i use the top optical drive bay for.


umm maybe and LED name plate that you could customize to say your computers name and shoot maybe even let it monitor your temps and let them scroll by.


----------



## PurE GaminG

hmm dont really know what you mean is a unit in its self that i could put in the optical drive bay, do you have link to the product.

i dont think i could get 4th fan in there the fan controller pcb is to low to me but in the beginning of the thread some one did put in 4 fans on top without removing the fan controller so the question is what can i put in the optical drive bay.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> hmm dont really know what you mean is a unit in its self that i could put in the optical drive bay, do you have link to the product.
> i dont think i could get 4th fan in there the fan controller pcb is to low to me but in the beginning of the thread some one did put in 4 fans on top without removing the fan controller so the question is what can i put in the optical drive bay.


Look on frozen cpu.com I'm not sure exactly what it's called but let me look quick.http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13215/bus-259/Aquacomputer_Aquaero_5_XT_USB_Fan_Controller_Touch_Screen_Graghic_LCD_Liquid_System_Controller_w_Remote_53125_Newest_Revision.html?tl=g34c139s296

smexy lol


----------



## PurE GaminG

you see what precious has done he has total removed the stock fan controller unit and just replaced it with mesh cover, see is profile default album picture

i dont want to do that before he did that he did this see post 306 to 308


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> you see what precious has done he has total removed the stock fan controller unit and just replaced it with mesh cover, see is profile default album picture
> i dont want to do that before he did that he did this see post 306 to 308


um.....you could take the sliding part off and cut off the top part of the controller just to the limits of the pcb to keep it hidden then run mesh forward to it.


----------



## Valgaur

I like the green LED 200mm way better than the stock blue one. Also did a bit of tweeking and made my blue 200mm fit inside the case next to the hard drives to help move air in the case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> 
> I like the green LED 200mm way better than the stock blue one. Also did a bit of tweeking and made my blue 200mm fit inside the case next to the hard drives to help move air in the case.


eww your using the upper HDD bay.. get that thing out of there.. put them in the lower and improve your air cooling.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> eww your using the ubber HDD bay.. get that thing out of there.. put them in the lower and improve your air cooling.


I second that, looks like you're only using two drives too so each could have their own 120mm down below until you start making additions,etc


----------



## Valgaur

I prefer the top bays makes the case much lighter and I move it a lot since I'm in college also I got rid of the bottom HDD container. I like the top one way more I'm going to get like one more big hard drive and then I'm full for space it'll be a 3tb'er and I'm going to be making mods to the bottom of the case to allow me to use led's on the bottom and connect them hiding the cables. Plus I'll eventually put a rad on the bottom and then I'll put the fan's back down their. Now thanks to my new 200mm I'm getting much better air flow, as long as air is getting in it is good airflow, especially with 2 200mm's pushing and pulling for intake.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I prefer the top bays makes the case much lighter and I move it a lot since I'm in college also I got rid of the bottom HDD container. I like the top one way more I'm going to get like one more big hard drive and then I'm full for space it'll be a 3tb'er and I'm going to be making mods to the bottom of the case to allow me to use led's on the bottom and connect them hiding the cables. Plus I'll eventually put a rad on the bottom and then I'll put the fan's back down their. Now thanks to my new 200mm I'm getting much better air flow, as long as air is getting in it is good airflow, especially with 2 200mm's pushing and pulling for intake.


The bottom one is lighter then the top... The top has steel in it the cage holding the bays in.... the bottom is pretty much just plastic lol.
And the top just makes clutter they should not have even put that thing in there.. Guess they wanted to brag about how many hard drives the case can hold..
Removeing it is the best case mod you can do lol why almost everybody is doing it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The bottom one is lighter then the top... The top has steel in it the cage holding the bays in.... the bottom is pretty much just plastic lol.
> And the top just makes clutter they should not have even put that thing in there.. Guess they wanted to brag about how many hard drives the case can hold..
> Removeing it is the best case mod you can do lol why almost everybody is doing it.


Depends on whether you want the bottom bay clear (like Val stated) for all the water cooling possibilities while still retaining an actual HDD bay. But yah personally It's pretty spiffy without the top one, allows for pumps and reservoirs to be shown off etc while the bottom is nice, clean, tidy and hidden behind the fan bracket.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Guess they wanted to brag about how many hard drives ...


Well you also have to think that this case supports server boards, and having 13 drives for a file server is a good thing.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depends on whether you want the bottom bay clear (like Val stated) for all the water cooling possibilities while still retaining an actual HDD bay. But yah personally It's pretty spiffy without the top one, allows for pumps and reservoirs to be shown off etc while the bottom is nice, clean, tidy and hidden behind the fan bracket.


Exactly I plan on using an super thick and high fpi 240 rad on the bottom and then a slim 360 rad on the top and my res will be going on the 120mm holes provided on the HDD bracket which makes my loop perfect especially with the pump being under the res either right under it or under there by the bottom rad hidden away with piping going up and down providing better cooling.


----------



## drkimlee

Started to fit my tubing for the new Loop, new Green Bitfenix 200mm Fan to.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Started to fit my tubing for the new Loop, new Green Bitfenix 200mm Fan to.


Looking sweat!!! good job dude!


----------



## MykaAurora

Any of you guys use splitter for 3x top fan controller? Can I use one splitter for one of the cable? Total of fans that I'll be controlling with top fan controller are 4x fans.


----------



## Hokies83

Anyone using stock front fan needs to jump on this right now... this is a direct fit replacement and works great with stock fan controller

*7.99$* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080212-_-EMC-080212-Index-_-CaseFans-_-35103073-L0I


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Anyone using stock front fan needs to jump on this right now... this is a direct fit replacement and works great with stock fan controller
> *7.99$* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080212-_-EMC-080212-Index-_-CaseFans-_-35103073-L0I


Stole one of those from my CM Storm Sniper side panel when I bought the windowed panel a few months ago, haven't put it in though :/. Was given a NZXT 200mm, perhaps 3 fans in a row for a turbine?!


----------



## Tongan

Anyone on this thread use custom spray paints? (as in have them blended for you and put in a can?)

-T


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> Looking sweat!!! good job dude!


Thanks man just waiting on my Angle Fittings and a 2nd Pump Top. To be honest i was going to spend like 250 on a cooling system. Blew it way out of porportion!!! Haha


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Anyone using stock front fan needs to jump on this right now... this is a direct fit replacement and works great with stock fan controller
> *7.99$* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080212-_-EMC-080212-Index-_-CaseFans-_-35103073-L0I


So your saying it doesnt "hum" like my sickleflow 120's do on low setting w/ the new controller?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> So your saying it doesnt "hum" like my sickleflow 120's do on low setting w/ the new controller?


No not at all..

It is a Cooler master fan after all.

It is prolly the best Cfm 110 per dba 19 fan for the front of these cases... I have 2 of them and i love them.. only good fan from Cooler master imo...


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No not at all..
> It is a Cooler master fan after all.
> It is prolly the best Cfm 110 per dba 19 fan for the front of these cases... I have 2 of them and i love them.. only good fan from Cooler master imo...


the sickleflow is a coolermaster fan too and they hum on low and medium speeds with the new controller.


----------



## Hokies83

I would not buy any fan from CM but these lol. and it is only 7.99$ until 12am

Brands i trust in the fan dept..

SilentX
Cougar
Corsair
Noctua
San Ace

And i have a closet full of fans i really need to start a thread and start selling some i got like 100+ fans lol.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No not at all..
> It is a Cooler master fan after all.
> It is prolly the best Cfm 110 per dba 19 fan for the front of these cases... I have 2 of them and i love them.. only good fan from Cooler master imo...


Hmm ok, I might have to give it a try. The cooler master sickleflow 120s CM gave me as a gift hum on low and medium settings with the new controller (I linked a video showing this a few pages back). On the old green pcb controller they ticked and the LEDs blinked at the same settings.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Hmm ok, I might have to give it a try. The cooler master sickleflow 120s CM gave me as a gift hum on low and medium settings with the new controller (I linked a video showing this a few pages back). On the old green pcb controller they ticked and the LEDs blinked at the same settings.


Best thing about this fan is you can run it full blast 24/7 cause it is silent.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No not at all..
> It is a Cooler master fan after all.
> It is prolly the best Cfm 110 per dba 19 fan for the front of these cases... I have 2 of them and i love them.. only good fan from Cooler master imo...


I noticed the cables for your door fans are just hanging down and connect straight through the middle of the chassis. I ran mine behind the door panel like this:



I would ideally like to mod some type of a switch to the cable so that I could still easily remove the door when working on the rig without having to unplug the wires. I have seen this in some of the Thermaltake cases, but have not seen anyone add it as an aftermarket mod - would like to know if anyone has done this or knows how to do it.


----------



## Hokies83

I remove the door alot so that thru the door thing is out of the question for me.

If it was a See thru side panel id prolly do a better job of hiding them since u cant see in there anyway was not to big of a deal.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I noticed the cables for your door fans are just hanging down and connect straight through the middle of the chassis. I ran mine behind the door panel like this:
> I would ideally like to mod some type of a switch to the cable so that I could still easily remove the door when working on the rig without having to unplug the wires. I have seen this in some of the Thermaltake cases, but have not seen anyone add it as an aftermarket mod - would like to know if anyone has done this or knows how to do it.


Yea you could do it pretty easy actually, just need a bit of solder experiance, a drill, some small metal plates and push buttons.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Yea you could do it pretty easy actually, just need a bit of solder experiance, a drill, some small metal plates and push buttons.


That is what I thought - I would like to see if anyone else has done it and what parts they used. If you ever come across a build log where someone did it, let me know


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No not at all..
> It is a Cooler master fan after all.
> It is prolly the best Cfm 110 per dba 19 fan for the front of these cases... I have 2 of them and i love them.. only good fan from Cooler master imo...


I really don't like how your top card is bending like that lol....bugs me a lot.

Also in point of those 200mm (had to read on farther) I have my green 200mm running full all day and night and don't even hear it but it puts out a huge amount more air than the stock 200mm. Thanks for the recommendation Hookies!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I really don't like how your top card is bending like that lol....bugs me a lot.
> Also in point of those 200mm (had to read on farther) I have my green 200mm running full all day and night and don't even hear it but it puts out a huge amount more air than the stock 200mm. Thanks for the recommendation Hookies!!


Nothing i can really do about it bending dam thing is 12 inches long =/


----------



## MykaAurora

I wonder why my question always never get an answer...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Any of you guys use splitter for 3x top fan controller? Can I use one splitter for one of the cable? Total of fans that I'll be controlling with top fan controller are 4x fans.


Sorry for not responding, I will be doing this wiht my noctua fans once I get the money to buy them since they provide a splitter I actually asked CM about this a while ago and yes you should be able to split those for more fans pretty easily I could put 23 noctua nf-f12's on one line through the calculations that me and the CM rep did.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Sorry for not responding, I will be doing this wiht my noctua fans once I get the money to buy them since they provide a splitter I actually asked CM about this a while ago and yes you should be able to split those for more fans pretty easily I could put 23 noctua nf-f12's on one line through the calculations that me and the CM rep did.


Thank you for your response. 23 fans in One channel ( TOP Controller ) or 23 fans in One wire in every channel ( so top controller will be able to control 23 x3 fans )..

Maybe 23 fans in one controller sounded more logic.

Thanks again!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Thank you for your response. 23 fans in One channel ( TOP Controller ) or 23 fans in One wire in every channel ( so top controller will be able to control 23 x3 fans )..
> Maybe 23 fans in one controller sounded more logic.
> Thanks again!


Yeah 23 fans for one line. for example take one of the top fan lines...put enough splitters for 23 nf-f12's and then hit the power button and they will all run fully. I'm gonna put atleast 2 on each line for my WC setup.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Thanks man just waiting on my Angle Fittings and a 2nd Pump Top. To be honest i was going to spend like 250 on a cooling system. Blew it way out of porportion!!! Haha


Oh ya... I know what you mean.. I ended up keep on adding.. and the little bits and pieces do add up..







I ended up with alot of parts as well.. i guess I will use them as spare.

BUT.. looking good.. and I hope the cooling performance is better than what you have anticipated.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah 23 fans for one line. for example take one of the top fan lines...put enough splitters for 23 nf-f12's and then hit the power button and they will all run fully. I'm gonna put atleast 2 on each line for my WC setup.


Oh my, Cosmos will literally fly.. Lol.

Thanks again! Glad to know that I can split those connectors.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah 23 fans for one line. for example take one of the top fan lines...put enough splitters for 23 nf-f12's and then hit the power button and they will all run fully. I'm gonna put atleast 2 on each line for my WC setup.


Really, 23 fans, that seems like a bit much. Im looking at these sickleflow 120's and they use .35A each, so 23 of them would pull 8.05amps, that seems like it would be a bit much for the 20-18awg wire that the channels run on, let alone the PCB traces. You are also going to get some pretty bad voltage drop as well.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Oh my, Cosmos will literally fly.. Lol.
> Thanks again! Glad to know that I can split those connectors.


No prob man any time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Really, 23 fans, that seems like a bit much. Im looking at these sickleflow 120's and they use .35A each, so 23 of them would pull 8.05amps, that seems like it would be a bit much for the 20-18awg wire that the channels run on, let alone the PCB traces. You are also going to get some pretty bad voltage drop as well.


This is for nf-f12's tho they use way less voltage.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No prob man any time.
> This is for nf-f12's tho they use way less voltage.


Scythe GT's current rating 0.038A.. so, around 23-25 fans theoretically.

What about starting current? Will those burn the controller at startup?


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Oh my, Cosmos will literally fly.. Lol.
> Thanks again! Glad to know that I can split those connectors.


23 Fans? Lol On full speed it would be sooo noisy.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Scythe GT's current rating 0.038A.. so, around 23-25 fans theoretically.
> What about starting current? Will those burn the controller at startup?


Im not sure about that, but giving those estimations you'd be looking at 184 fans (23 x 8 fan lead wires), otherwise know as a hover craft


----------



## Hokies83

i got 14 fans and it is making quite the wind tunnel affect and all fans are sub 19dba.


----------



## DeXel

Guys do you experience buzzing noise with stock 120mm A12025-12CB-3BN-F1 fans while using with fan controller?

On low speed they seem to shut off and start again. I also have couple of Scythe Slip Steams120mm which also make buzzing noise.

The only fans that are fine on every speed are stock 140mm, 230mm 200mm, and Noctua NF-P12, NF-P14. And all of these fans make no noise at all with my motherboard fan headers.

Should I bother contacting CM support, or it is known behavior with new fan controller and stock 120mm fans? Thanks.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Scythe GT's current rating 0.038A.. so, around 23-25 fans theoretically.
> What about starting current? Will those burn the controller at startup?


it shouldn't since it's rated for it honestly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> 23 Fans? Lol On full speed it would be sooo noisy.


I knwo right? lol thats why I'mma use noctua's


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it shouldn't since it's rated for it honestly.
> I knwo right? lol thats why I'mma use noctua's


but the starting current for GT is 0.3XX A.. so more than 3 of them at start will or will not burn those controller?

only the operating current is 0.038 A..


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> i got 14 fans and it is making quite the wind tunnel affect and all fans are sub 19dba.


Cool!. wind tunnel effect... Stacking 3 of the fans at every fan mounting should give you a tremendous amount of static pressure. LOL...


----------



## drkimlee

When i turn my Computer on all my Fans go spastic for a few seconds then slow down to desired speed, any one know why it does that ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> but the starting current for GT is 0.3XX A.. so more than 3 of them at start will or will not burn those controller?
> only the operating current is 0.038 A..


Meh lol not a big electricity nut here just tryin.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Meh lol not a big electricity nut here just tryin.


Me too, thats why I'm asking. Lol..


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> When i turn my Computer on all my Fans go spastic for a few seconds then slow down to desired speed, any one know why it does that ?


Because they are being given full power on boot before the bios/software can control the speeds based on temps.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Because they are being given full power on boot before the bios/software can control the speeds based on temps.


Oh i see. Thanks


----------



## dhughesuk

Hi, I hope you don't mind but I wanted some thoughts on changing my case.

I currently have the CM Stacker 820SE, it's getting old but I do love it. I can get a refurbished cosmos 2 for £180 - would you say i was worth it or should I wait for the next ATCS?


----------



## Willhemmens

My beast just arrived. Dang this thing is HUGE! Transporting it is going to be difficult.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Hi, I hope you don't mind but I wanted some thoughts on changing my case.
> I currently have the CM Stacker 820SE, it's getting old but I do love it. I can get a refurbished cosmos 2 for £180 - would you say i was worth it or should I wait for the next ATCS?


Someone has already bought refurb and loves it. one minor blemish but he had to look for it. So all in all yeah go for it. As fore the other case idk. While going through my build for the cosmos 2. Id have to say its one of the easiest and most potential to mod over my last few cases. i.e. Antec 1200 rv1. or Antec 900


----------



## Willhemmens

Even though I got my case directly from CM I got the old Green fan controller. I'm wondering if it's worth adding some caps to smooth the power to the fans as I hear people still having issues with the new board and I doubt I'll have time to have the new one sent to me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Hi, I hope you don't mind but I wanted some thoughts on changing my case.
> I currently have the CM Stacker 820SE, it's getting old but I do love it. I can get a refurbished cosmos 2 for £180 - would you say i was worth it or should I wait for the next ATCS?


If you want lots of space then this case is for you.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys I was kinda bored getting ready for work (go figure) and I decided to ask CM about a few things and I asked about the Windowed side panel......they are working on it tho now as it seems from Marvin Ruelas!!


----------



## Willhemmens

Talking of side panels, I'm getting a custom one cut.

It'll look like this:


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Talking of side panels, I'm getting a custom one cut.
> It'll look like this:


Yea there is a guy in the UK that does them just like that I think.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Yea there is a guy in the UK that does them just like that I think.


I'm in the UK and he's doing it for me.

I'd like to make a custom design but I've not got time before the event really.


----------



## BigT

That would be a nice window side to have. that is all you need. i wish CM made one i could order. i would like to have two sides one with a indow and one with out. i wold change it when i get bored of haveing a window or not.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I'm in the UK and he's doing it for me.
> I'd like to make a custom design but I've not got time before the event really.


can you pm his name and info please? im building in one of these soon for my friend, and the only con for me and him was that it lacks a window.


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> Push can be on inside pull has to be on outside..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> It all depends on your motherboards 8-pin location. The higher the connector is, the harder it is to fit fans inside.
> Some say it's not possible to mount H100 fans inside with RIVE for example, but I managed to make it work with some creative cable routing:


Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## HJP

I have another question. As i understand from reading through this thread, the fan controller PCB had some sort of problems, but then CM released a new fixed patch of cases with a black PCB? Do the new ones have a new model/serial number or something to identify it other than looking inside the case itself?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> I have another question. As i understand from reading through this thread, the fan controller PCB had some sort of problems, but then CM released a new fixed patch of cases with a black PCB? Do the new ones have a new model/serial number or something to identify it other than looking inside the case itself?


Honestly not really sure....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> I have another question. As i understand from reading through this thread, the fan controller PCB had some sort of problems, but then CM released a new fixed patch of cases with a black PCB? Do the new ones have a new model/serial number or something to identify it other than looking inside the case itself?


PCB is black and all the wire's are black aswell.


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> PCB is black and all the wire's are black aswell.


I see... So there`s no way to know from the box?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> I see... So there`s no way to know from the box?


probably not. one doesnt usually change packaging for that


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> probably not. one doesnt usually change packaging for that


Hmm.. ok.
What was wrong with the original one anyways?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Hmm.. ok.
> What was wrong with the original one anyways?


When set on anything other then High it has a high chance to make the fans connected to it to make clicking noises and if they are Led lights the lights blink.


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> When set on anything other then High it has a high chance to make the fans connected to it to make clicking noises and if they are Led lights the lights blink.


Alright, thanks.







The Cosmos 2 appeared in stores here in Egypt just a week ago, so hopefully they`re the new ones!


----------



## HJP

I just got it, and it`s the new one! Black PCB and cables!







Once i put everything together i`ll post some pics.


----------



## sectionsone

Here my cosmos ii



































My other project Cosmos ii


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here my cosmos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other project Cosmos ii


Wow 2 690s looks good Mr Bling Bling lol.
You gonna be running 3-6 2560x1440 monitors to use the juice of those 690s .lol.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow 2 690s looks good Mr Bling Bling lol.
> You gonna be running 3-6 2560x1440 monitors to use the juice of those 690s .lol.


Id rather buy a car hahaha


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice rig sectionsone!









I wish I had the money to upgrade lately but been broke since I just got my first car.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here my cosmos ii


great pictures









wish i had a pair of 690s haha


----------



## Willhemmens

Here's how my build is going. Waiting on parts so I'm using a stock cooler for now.










Side panel will be going to be cut tomorrow.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here my cosmos ii


Epic setup, why not put those 690s under water also? So looks like tomorrow I'm going to actually do some wire management lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Here's how my build is going.


I see you have a 360 rad down there and a 240 up top, I didn't think about trying it but I think I will now







Hope your side window turns out well! I so want to make one for mine, though I have 0 experience with modding of that sort.


----------



## Willhemmens

It's a 280 up top because my slim HWLabs Stealth 360 isn't in very good condition, the 280 is better though. Also I found the fan screw holes didn't line up with any of my 360's, 280 was fine though.
Just do it the lazy way and send it to someone to cut like me.







The main reason I'm paying for to be properly done though is I can't risk screwing it up myself with the event so soon.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> It's a 280 up top because my slim HWLabs Stealth 360 isn't in very good condition, the 280 is better though. Also I found the fan screw holes didn't line up with any of my 360's, 280 was fine though.
> Just do it the lazy way and send it to someone to cut like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason I'm paying for to be properly done though is I can't risk screwing it up myself with the event so soon.


My EX360 Rad didnt match up with my fan holes up to either, had to drill the holes out bigger.


----------



## Willhemmens

Yeah, it's strange really, didn't see it mentioned anywhere either. It's something that Corsair did perfectly on my old 700D.

The case does have things that make me think, why did they do that? Some things I feel could be improved are:
Grommets at bottom of mobo tray
Ability to install thicker radiators properly
Correct 360 rad alignment in the top of case
Not require you to bend tabs out of the way to install a radiator
Better thought about what watercoolers want, i.e. reservoir mounts they know people use tube res's they should give you the screw to affix them easily
All new cases shipped with the new fan controller, my 140's on my 280 RAD are ticking, why should you have to contact support straight after you by a new case?
Less rivets everywhere, it's like they only want you to be able to uninstall certain things
Easier 360 in the bottom capabilities
Sell a side panel with a window right from when they started shipping the case
Fan controller should atleast have a jumper to enable or disable the fan controller beep, desoldered the speaker on mine
If you're installing fans for your GPU's on your side panel, it's annoying to have to continually disconnect them every time you remove the side panel
Seems like lots of plastic, I guess I just go used to the metal exterior of the 700D
Locking 3.5" bays make the interior look untidy and when you remove them, you can't blank off the hole
Higher quality looking plastic. It seems like the same stuff used on my CM 690.

I guess that sounds like I'm complaining but really, these are just my thoughts on what could be improved.

Some things I liked:
Cable tie points, excellent, work really well
Loads of PCI expansion slots
Top IO area is clean
Cover stops flashing HDD LED all night
Flexibility to install radiators on their sides in the bottom
LED button will be really handy for me as it will control all case LED's
Overall look is excellent
After owning the 700D, it's nice to have a case with curves

Overall I do think the Cosmos 2 is an excellent case.


----------



## Dubdzo

Has anyone tried using the proviided fan switch led connections? I'm thinking on removing the ends. And using different connections for case LEDS, would be nice to just use the provided button to turn on the lights


----------



## Willhemmens

Exactly what I'm doing, cut off the ends, solder an extention in between and you're good. I've already tested and one cable had no issue lighting 72 SMD LEDs. My proper LEDs haven't arrived yet though.


----------



## Tongan

Oh guys BTW http://modcontest2012.coolermaster.com/index.php


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Morning all!



It has begun....Got the case, new fans, keyboard and mouse...,About to order a new left side door for a window mod.
my inspiration..
.

Want to use a really old, really cool looking air cooler on an i7 3930...total danger zone:devil:. Gonna faux mod it to water:drink:...


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## Valgaur

wanna tell me how you like those fans? I want to get some for the front of my case to make some better lighting. But I might just get an LED strip that will run down the front support beam under that dust filter.


----------



## Dubdzo

Kool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Exactly what I'm doing, cut off the ends, solder an extention in between and you're good. I've already tested and one cable had no issue lighting 72 SMD LEDs. My proper LEDs haven't arrived yet though.


Nice thanks for heads up.. Makes out simpler since I'm going to WC, and for lighting I want to use the 1/4G led uv plugs.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Green only available on the trios When used tastefully...nothing beats their looks Even in a bright room the still show up well. Deciding factor gonna be if you want subtle lighting (led strips) or some bling. I plan to remove most of the plastic beams from the front panel leaving only the honey comb design and dust filter for an unobstructed view.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> wanna tell me how you like those fans? I want to get some for the front of my case to make some better lighting. But I might just get an LED strip that will run down the front support beam under that dust filter.


Green only available on the trios When used tastefully...nothing beats their looks Even in a bright room the still show up well. Deciding factor gonna be if you want subtle lighting (led strips) or some bling. I plan to remove most of the plastic beams from the front panel leaving only the honey comb design and dust filter for an unobstructed view.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Green only available on the trios When used tastefully...nothing beats their looks Even in a bright room the still show up well. Deciding factor gonna be if you want subtle lighting (led strips) or some bling. I plan to remove most of the plastic beams from the front panel leaving only the honey comb design and dust filter for an unobstructed view.


See thats my idea I want to do under case lighting have to do a bit of modding not much tho for cable routing. I'm also gonna do lighting through the grills on the top of the case and have green on top bottom and in the front I might use those fans that yours using....just curious they don't make a 200mm I know but what about a 140mm so I can put that where my 200mm is right now.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> See thats my idea I want to do under case lighting have to do a bit of modding not much tho for cable routing. I'm also gonna do lighting through the grills on the top of the case and have green on top bottom and in the front I might use those fans that yours using....just curious they don't make a 200mm I know but what about a 140mm so I can put that where my 200mm is right now.


Nothing as of yet... using a 120mm with adapator. Lepa is making their own version of vgas' ...watching to see what size they come with


----------



## Azefore

Hey guys, been a while since I've got around to posting often but had some free time today to look at watercooling and what not and was wondering what feedback you guys could give me on this mock up. I'm not totally new to water cooling, terms and some knowledge and such I know but previous use with it not so much. Below is just a mock of the loop I'm looking to do this fall/winter and was wanting some opinions before I think of finalizing anything.

Components:

CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm

360 Rad: Swifttech MCR320

140 Rad: Swiftech MCRx40

GPU Blocks: Heatkiller GTX 680 Ref Hole Editions with backplates

Pump/Res: XSPC Dual 5.25" with a D5 665 vari pump (Alphacool)

Fittings/Tubing: N/A (Compression Fittings, not a fan of barbs)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while since I've got around to posting often but had some free time today to look at watercooling and what not and was wondering what feedback you guys could give me on this mock up. I'm not totally new to water cooling, terms and some knowledge and such I know but previous use with it not so much. Below is just a mock of the loop I'm looking to do this fall/winter and was wanting some opinions before I think of finalizing anything.
> Components:
> CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm
> 360 Rad: Swifttech MCR320
> 140 Rad: Swiftech MCRx40
> GPU Blocks: Heatkiller GTX 680 Ref Hole Editions with backplates
> Pump/Res: XSPC Dual 5.25" with a D5 665 vari pump (Alphacool)
> Fittings/Tubing: N/A (Compression Fittings, not a fan of barbs)


add a 360 super thick to the bottom and that will be my water cooled rig eventually.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> add a 360 super thick to the bottom and that will be my water cooled rig eventually.


I'd probably use the bottom cage for a rad myself but I used up all six of my cages









Was thinking of moving the 4 mechanical drives to my secondary rig and use it as a server too and just shove the SSDs somewhere


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd probably use the bottom cage for a rad myself but I used up all six of my cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of moving the 4 mechanical drives to my secondary rig and use it as a server too and just shove the SSDs somewhere


hide the ssd's down under the basement on the basements ceiling I might do that in order to do some good pumping. only time will tell lol.


----------



## CM MR HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> I have another question. As i understand from reading through this thread, the fan controller PCB had some sort of problems, but then CM released a new fixed patch of cases with a black PCB? Do the new ones have a new model/serial number or something to identify it other than looking inside the case itself?


Good question there is a list but it may not be accurate to your region. In USA region, many distributors elected to upgrade their stocks so many "older" part numbers have the newer fan controller part and box. Not every Cosmos 2 on store shelves will have the updated part. Since this was an upgrade, not a recall, all current Cosmos 2 have the latest controller shipping from factory.

Different regions have different distributor arrangements. For example in some regions change wasn't requested so there are more likely to have the original controller available. Not every place in the world that sells CM products will have the same level of warranty support as USA/LTA/CA. It's just the warranty law in the USA are different than others. Most OCN reps in CM are from the CMUSA/LTA/CA regions so the level of service we offer is based on these regions. In these regions, we have always make it our goal to have the upgrade available as a parts request and worst, and at best should be preupgraded in your store. Short of sending a person to every location to physically upgrade the thousands of Cosmos 2 that are out there, we do our best to make it available.

It cost us a great deal as a company to upgrade, and we didn't have to, but we did it because we wanted to see if we could make Cosmos 2 owners more happy as they should be. There is no collusion or coworking in our industry among fan companies. Nothing forces us to work together. We have always said that compatibility is best with CM products, but you could contact your fan vendor first if you have any problems. This was true of the old fan controller, and is true with the upgraded one. If you have any trouble, you could go ahead an post on our CM OCN forums or our live chat and CM customer service will do their best to provide solution.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd probably use the bottom cage for a rad myself but I used up all six of my cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of moving the 4 mechanical drives to my secondary rig and use it as a server too and just shove the SSDs somewhere


Meh you could hide SSds all around the Psu.. Heck the back side of the case may even fir them @[email protected]


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> ...
> We have always said that compatibility is best with CM products, but you could contact your fan vendor first if you have any problems.
> ...


First I would like to say that you have have had the best customer service out of any company I've delt w/ in a long time. With that, however, I am using CM fans that were/are having issues w/ the fan controller. On the Old PCB the CM Sickleflow 120's would blink and tick, on the new PCB the blink is gone, but the tick has been replaced with a nasty hum on low and medium settings. Do you happen to know of anything else being done to resolve that issue, even if its for CM fans only?


----------



## Paladin Goo

I join, yes?


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Yeah, it's strange really, didn't see it mentioned anywhere either. It's something that Corsair did perfectly on my old 700D.
> The case does have things that make me think, why did they do that? Some things I feel could be improved are:
> Grommets at bottom of mobo tray
> Ability to install thicker radiators properly
> Correct 360 rad alignment in the top of case
> Not require you to bend tabs out of the way to install a radiator
> Better thought about what watercoolers want, i.e. reservoir mounts they know people use tube res's they should give you the screw to affix them easily
> All new cases shipped with the new fan controller, my 140's on my 280 RAD are ticking, why should you have to contact support straight after you by a new case?
> Less rivets everywhere, it's like they only want you to be able to uninstall certain things
> Easier 360 in the bottom capabilities
> Sell a side panel with a window right from when they started shipping the case
> Fan controller should atleast have a jumper to enable or disable the fan controller beep, desoldered the speaker on mine
> If you're installing fans for your GPU's on your side panel, it's annoying to have to continually disconnect them every time you remove the side panel
> Seems like lots of plastic, I guess I just go used to the metal exterior of the 700D
> Locking 3.5" bays make the interior look untidy and when you remove them, you can't blank off the hole
> Higher quality looking plastic. It seems like the same stuff used on my CM 690.
> I guess that sounds like I'm complaining but really, these are just my thoughts on what could be improved.
> Some things I liked:
> Cable tie points, excellent, work really well
> Loads of PCI expansion slots
> Top IO area is clean
> Cover stops flashing HDD LED all night
> Flexibility to install radiators on their sides in the bottom
> LED button will be really handy for me as it will control all case LED's
> Overall look is excellent
> After owning the 700D, it's nice to have a case with curves
> Overall I do think the Cosmos 2 is an excellent case.


True, it is a great case. But yet so much could have beeb improved. Like a higher roof for Push/ Pull with a thick RAD. And more drive bays instead of those Hot Swaps. But what is most bugging me and every one else is no Side Window. I really hope Coolmaster is working on one.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> See thats my idea I want to do under case lighting have to do a bit of modding not much tho for cable routing. I'm also gonna do lighting through the grills on the top of the case and have green on top bottom and in the front I might use those fans that yours using....just curious they don't make a 200mm I know but what about a 140mm so I can put that where my 200mm is right now.


Im pretty sure the TRIO only come in 120. Ive got 6 of them, so noisy but. Lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Im pretty sure the TRIO only come in 120. Ive got 6 of them, so noisy but. Lol


I figured they were loud...little buggers I'll just have to wait and get led strips instead and figure out my lighting that way. might get a bitfenix 200mm for the front for crazy intake and a good 120 for intake as well then noctuas as only rad fans (original idea)

In to that side panel I talked to them a few days ago and they said that they are. but no other info at all......I agree with the side window being available right away. also anyone having a high pitch noise through headphones front he front jack??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I figured they were loud...little buggers I'll just have to wait and get led strips instead and figure out my lighting that way. might get a bitfenix 200mm for the front for crazy intake and a good 120 for intake as well then noctuas as only rad fans (original idea)
> In to that side panel I talked to them a few days ago and they said that they are. but no other info at all......I agree with the side window being available right away. also anyone having a high pitch noise through headphones front he front jack??


Does not get much better then the silence of the 110cfm cm fan u have... unless u want some crazy noise going on.. cant stand noise..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Does not get much better then the silence of the 110cfm cm fan u have... unless u want some crazy noise going on.. cant stand noise..


Yeah I'll just unplud the led.


----------



## UUTF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Hi. Fellow P-1000 user here. I installed it with the "Platinum" logo facing towards me, with the fan on top, rendering the bottom fan filter useless, but I don't experience any problems. I really wish they placed the sticker so that it reads upright with the fan oriented to suck air from the bottom -just like Corsair's AX series (which is upright whichever orientation you put it). I'd say go whichever way that pleases you. It won't really matter, although having the fan suck air from the top without a filter would make your PSU a bit more dusty lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, make sure to join the Seasonic Platinum Series Club here on OCN. I don't think we're official just yet. They need all the members they can get.


I have the exact same P1000 and have mounted it as zk1mpls has.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Im pretty sure the TRIO only come in 120. Ive got 6 of them, so noisy but. Lol


Got 3 in my antec 902 cant hear them at all over the big boy on top and that red r4 i put in my tuniq 120 extreme.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I figured they were loud...little buggers I'll just have to wait and get led strips instead and figure out my lighting that way. might get a bitfenix 200mm for the front for crazy intake and a good 120 for intake as well then noctuas as only rad fans (original idea)
> In to that side panel I talked to them a few days ago and they said that they are. but no other info at all......I agree with the side window being available right away. also anyone having a high pitch noise through headphones front he front jack??


I just bought a Bitfenix Green 200mm for the front. Its great!


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I figured they were loud...little buggers I'll just have to wait and get led strips instead and figure out my lighting that way. might get a bitfenix 200mm for the front for crazy intake and a good 120 for intake as well then noctuas as only rad fans (original idea)
> *In to that side panel I talked to them a few days ago and they said that they are. but no other info at all*......I agree with the side window being available right away. also anyone having a high pitch noise through headphones front he front jack??


Cm is making a window for the Cosmos 2?.....was just about to order an extra panel (in another tab). ...loved the look of the Mkg mod window ...was toying with this idea...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Cm is making a window for the Cosmos 2?.....was just about to order an extra panel (in another tab). ...loved the look of the Mkg mod window ...was toying with this idea...


Id like instead of 2 120mm fans moveing the mount location on the gpu fans down a bit and allowing 2 200mm fans.

There is a guy over on Evga that makes custom panels with anything u want.. Engravings the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id like instead of 2 120mm fans moveing the mount location on the gpu fans down a bit and allowing 2 200mm fans.
> There is a guy over on Evga that makes custom panels with anything u want.. Engravings the whole 9 yards.


I agree with the dual 200mm but with that same style of window look.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id like instead of 2 120mm fans moveing the mount location on the gpu fans down a bit and allowing 2 200mm fans.
> *There is a guy over on Evga that makes custom panels with anything u want.. Engravings the whole 9 yards.*


Please more info:cheers:


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Cm is making a window for the Cosmos 2?.....was just about to order an extra panel (in another tab). ...loved the look of the Mkg mod window ...was toying with this idea...


Maybe bring it back a bit. Dont really like seeing the Hard Drive Bays, my opinion but. And yeah X2 200mm Fans would be awesome for the side intake!


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Maybe bring it back a bit. Dont really like seeing the Hard Drive Bays, my opinion but. And yeah X2 200mm Fans would be awesome for the side intake!


Totally agree Would definitely do a shroud for the hdd bays.. Only other option would have it almost coming to a point at the bottom and that would kill the look. This is such an iconic case,,,, hard to improve upon it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Totally agree Would definitely do a shroud for the hdd bays.. Only other option would have it almost coming to a point at the bottom and that would kill the look. This is such an iconic case,,,, hard to improve upon it.


You know we could bring the window all the way to the curve and end it right there but make those claw marks go farther on the bottom in order to have better air pull for dual 200mm......would be soo baller with 2 colored 200mm's sitting there being all boss and such. lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Please more info:cheers:


Over on Evga forums his name is Gone Cruising His email is [email protected]


----------



## HJP

I've just finished putting everything together. I had a problem with the 8-pin cable fitting behind the H100, but i managed to do it in the end. It's really weird how a case that's ridiculously huge barely have enough space for a rad and 2 fans at the top..
Other than that, the case is simply AWESOME, and i'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## JayJay18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Talking of side panels, I'm getting a custom one cut.
> It'll look like this:


lol im sure i was the first to make the window design this way see my picture post a lot of pages back

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/1300#post_17031094


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> lol im sure i was the first to make the window design this way see my picture post a lot of pages back
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/1300#post_17031094


I guess not unless you're this guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s1_8yFfz7Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Anth0789

List updated one new member added!


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> add a 360 super thick to the bottom and that will be my water cooled rig eventually.


I'm still debating with myself whether if I should get 2x 240mm rads or 1x 360 in the bottom.
I don't have the case yet though, do you really think there is room for a 360 down there?


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> I'm still debating with myself whether if I should get 2x 240mm rads or 1x 360 in the bottom.
> I don't have the case yet though, do you really think there is room for a 360 down there?


Someone on here has. But it requires you to re move the supports in the bottom. (this being the fan control arm for the lower bay and 2 more supports in front of the PSU bracket.)

T


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys, have had my Cosmos 2 setup for a couple weeks now and with all fans on high the fan controller seems fine. Last night I wanted to test it to see if I have the problem everyone is talking about. I have aftermarket fans in the door for the gpus. When I turn it to low they get very quite and there are no wierd noises. it's cool because with all the fans I have with everything on low this case is very quite.

*Now the other problem people were saying was the LED on the big front intake blinks when you turn the fan to low.

I think I might have a good idea about why. i don't think it's a fault I just think the fan slows down so much it blocks the LED light more so it looks like it is blinking. When on really fast I guess the fan spins so much it doesn't have enough time to block the LED.*Does this make sense? I guess I am hoping my fan controller isn't defective because it really helps with noise alot.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Someone on here has. But it requires you to re move the supports in the bottom. (this being the fan control arm for the lower bay and 2 more supports in front of the PSU bracket.)
> T


Also depending on how big your PSU is the 360 may hit your Connections pushing up agianst it.


----------



## strong island 1

By the way I just wanted to mention this case is so awesome. It's amazing for air cooling. I have so many fans. The H100 also fits perfectly in the top of the case.

I returned the corsair 800d because my 2 680's were getting really hot under load, like almost in the high 80c. Now they hover around 60c with the COSMOS. That's also because I added 2 fans to the door and a fan in front of the hd cage and another intake in the bottom below the blue LED fan. Just wanted to mention how much I love the case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> By the way I just wanted to mention this case is so awesome. It's amazing for air cooling. I have so many fans. The H100 also fits perfectly in the top of the case.
> I returned the corsair 800d because my 2 680's were getting really hot under load, like almost in the high 80c. Now they hover around 60c with the COSMOS. That's also because I added 2 fans to the door and a fan in front of the hd cage and another intake in the bottom below the blue LED fan. Just wanted to mention how much I love the case.


You can do this to


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> I'm still debating with myself whether if I should get 2x 240mm rads or 1x 360 in the bottom.
> I don't have the case yet though, do you really think there is room for a 360 down there?


Look up the page alittle and you'll see this.










It's a tight fit for sure but this is one long 550W. It's quite abit longer than the Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 I had before.
So if you have a non modular PSU, it should fit easy.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Look up the page alittle and you'll see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit for sure but this is one long 550W. It's quite abit longer than the Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 I had before.
> So if you have a non modular PSU, it should fit easy.


LoL sorry i gotta say this.. Why is that stock Intel cooler on there lol.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL sorry i gotta say this.. Why is that stock Intel cooler on there lol.


It's still on there now and I hate it, it's completely pants, CPU is running at stock and has hit 100C and I've only done light gaming and web browsing.

It's on there because I'm waiting for Mike at Mayhems to send be some custom Green Aurora and I'm waiting for my tubing to arrive.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> It's still on there now and I hate it, it's completely pants, CPU is running at stock and has hit 100C and I've only done light gaming and web browsing.
> It's on there because I'm waiting for Mike at Mayhems to send be some custom Green Aurora and I'm waiting for my tubing to arrive.


Ah you should buy 1 of those cheap Coolermaster air coolers everybody goes crazy about..

I have a NH-D14 as my back up lol.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> By the way I just wanted to mention this case is so awesome. It's amazing for air cooling. I have so many fans. The H100 also fits perfectly in the top of the case.
> I returned the corsair 800d because my 2 680's were getting really hot under load, like almost in the high 80c. Now they hover around 60c with the COSMOS. That's also because I added 2 fans to the door and a fan in front of the hd cage and another intake in the bottom below the blue LED fan. Just wanted to mention how much I love the case.


Did you do a build log for you rig? I would like to see pics of the fans you mounted, and of course the build in general.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think I might have a good idea about why. i don't think it's a fault I just think the fan slows down so much it blocks the LED light more so it looks like it is blinking. When on really fast I guess the fan spins so much it doesn't have enough time to block the LED.[/B]Does this make sense?


This is not the case. The front fan works just fine with the old controller as far as i know, mine had no problems at all. As for the blinking, its not due to fan speed. using clear framed fans with LEDs in them, you can watch them blink with no fan blades in the way. I saw a link a while back that explained exactly what the problem was with the old controller but im not sure where that is at the moment. it basically came down to crappy voltage control.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ah you should buy 1 of those cheap Coolermaster air coolers everybody goes crazy about..
> I have a NH-D14 as my back up lol.


I'm a reviewer, I've had almost all of Coolermasters coolers. They're pretty good I must say but really I just wanted something easy to mount and I've never installed an Intel stock cooler before so I thought I'd give it a try.

If I wanted the performance I'd use one of the Prolimatech's on my shelf or my Little Devil phase unit.









Also AFAIK, the old fan controller just needs more caps and it should be alright, only a guess though.


----------



## coreylittle

I just got a Cosmos 2 and I have to request a new fan controller for mine as well. How can I can a free fan or two for the trouble?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> I'm a reviewer, I've had almost all of Coolermasters coolers. They're pretty good I must say but really I just wanted something easy to mount and I've never installed an Intel stock cooler before so I thought I'd give it a try.
> If I wanted the performance I'd use one of the Prolimatech's on my shelf or my Little Devil phase unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also AFAIK, the old fan controller just needs more caps and it should be alright, only a guess though.


Which review site?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Did you do a build log for you rig? I would like to see pics of the fans you mounted, and of course the build in general.


I wish I would have done a build log. Sorry for the crap pics my nexus camera is all I have. You can't see the additional front intake I added that is right below the pre-installed front intake. The 2 on the door I connected to the fan controller and they have enough length that they don't disconnect when I open the door. I love this computer so much.

I am still going to install more fans. After I installed everything I haven't changed anything around since. I returned a lot of cases so I have rebuilt this a million times.


----------



## strong island 1

I still have some wires to clean up. The wires are only hanging because the door is open and they are for the side fans.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> This is not the case. The front fan works just fine with the old controller as far as i know, mine had no problems at all. As for the blinking, its not due to fan speed. using clear framed fans with LEDs in them, you can watch them blink with no fan blades in the way. I saw a link a while back that explained exactly what the problem was with the old controller but im not sure where that is at the moment. it basically came down to crappy voltage control.


I guess my fan controller is ok then. I have them all on low with a couple aftermarket fans and I get no wierd noises only silence.

At first I thought my LED was blinking on low but it isn't. If I look at the LED light from behind the fan with the door open they don't blink. They only blink when looking at the LED's from the front of the case and that's because the fan is running so slowly it impedes the light.

At first I thought mine was blinking but now that I look at it from the back I can see the lights are steady.

I do have the green PCB. I never realized how awesome this fan controller is, I was always running the fans on high and now they are on low and quiet.

It's my first fan controller so I'm sure it's not that great but to me it's really cool. Did I mention how amazing this case is.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Which review site?


XSReviews.co.uk and I'm going to begin doing tech reviews at Ducktoid.


----------



## Azefore

Thought I'd share this, the corsair AF140 QE does work with the new fan controller, almost raged when I heard it ticking for the first 20 secs after first boot when I got done installing the corsair fans but it went away entirely after cycling through the controller's speeds.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> XSReviews.co.uk and I'm going to begin doing tech reviews at Ducktoid.


You should do a Review of the Galaxy Gtx 680 SoC hall of fame card..

Only one guy has done anything with it and that was really just an unboxing. the skinny guy from Vidcards.com lol.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Thought I'd share this, the corsair AF140 QE does work with the new fan controller, almost raged when I heard it ticking for the first 20 secs after first boot when I got done installing the corsair fans but it went away entirely after cycling through the controller's speeds.


I am using Corsair AF120's & AP120's in my rig and both work fine with the original controller as well


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still have some wires to clean up. The wires are only hanging because the door is open and they are for the side fans.


The panel on the side door is removable an will let you hide the wires for the door fan


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wish I would have done a build log. Sorry for the crap pics my nexus camera is all I have. You can't see the additional front intake I added that is right below the pre-installed front intake. The 2 on the door I connected to the fan controller and they have enough length that they don't disconnect when I open the door. I love this computer so much.
> I am still going to install more fans. After I installed everything I haven't changed anything around since. I returned a lot of cases so I have rebuilt this a million times.


Nice GPU,s mate!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> The panel on the side door is removable an will let you hide the wires for the door fan


Wow that looks really nice, I had to remove the panel to install the fans but never thought to hide the wires. Yours is really nice.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Nice GPU,s mate!


Thanks a lot. Thye really make my 120hz monitor worth while.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow that looks really nice, I had to remove the panel to install the fans but never thought to hide the wires. Yours is really nice.


Thanks. Now that it is done, I think I should have used heat shrink on the cables between the door and the case to make it look even better


----------



## ShemC

I originally hid my scythes cables behind the door as well, but its makes removal of the door difficult. just thread your gpu fan cables from the controller up over the top of the 200mm front panel fan. its a very tight fit to slide both cables up between the fan and the hot swap bays but its nice and snug and wont go anywhere and sill give you plenty of slack to open and the shut the door. I also used one of those fancy cable holder things the case comes with the the sticky backing to it. just stick one on your door by your fans and guide the wires through that. looks nice and easy to unplug and pop the door off completly. ill post some pics of it later tonight.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Look up the page alittle and you'll see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit for sure but this is one long 550W. It's quite abit longer than the Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 I had before.
> So if you have a non modular PSU, it should fit easy.


My PSU is going to be a Seasonic 1000w Platinum. It's considerably long and modular, so I think I'll have to go with the 2x 240s.


What's the length from the bottom to the top of the lower chamber? 14cm without removing the lower bracket?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> My PSU is going to be a Seasonic 1000w Platinum. It's considerably long and modular, so I think I'll have to go with the 2x 240s.
> 
> What's the length from the bottom to the top of the lower chamber? 14cm without removing the lower bracket?


My 550W is 180mm long and yours is 190mm long, with the much shorter modular connectors on the Seasonic, they're about the same, actually. As I said, my 550W is large for it's relatively small power output.

This HWlabs SR1 is 397mm long and it's tight if you found one slightly shorter, you would be fine with a 360. Personally if I had two 240's, I'd go with them though.


----------



## Eylev

Im trying to install the XSPC EX360 Rad into the cosmos II and i bend the 2 front tab but i cant seems to install all the 3 fans on top as the last 4 screw holes was misaligned... does anyone have this problem??


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I just completed my Cosmos II build and nerd compulsion forced me to give the Cosmos glasses! How old school am I? Well, how about dual analog case temperature gauges?



The picture is a bit off, so here's a product shot of the Phoyba temperature sensors:


----------



## dhughesuk

The more I look at this case, the more I think it's a worthy successor to my CM Stacker...

I just can't justifiy the price.. how much plastic is there? the stacker has enough that I don't like but the aluminium on it is great. I think I can justify the refurbished one though.


----------



## Willhemmens

There is plastic everywhere really, too much in my opinion. It's a great case though.


----------



## Eylev

It seems that no one can help me on my problem... Guess i will have to use 2x 140mm fan instead of 3x 120mm fan.. hmmm..


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> It seems that no one can help me on my problem... Guess i will have to use 2x 140mm fan instead of 3x 120mm fan.. hmmm..


The answer to your issues is called a drill. For some reason CM messed up the fan holes. Everyone has the same issue.


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*


are these be quiet fans you have mounted on the nh-d14?


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> The answer to your issues is called a drill. For some reason CM messed up the fan holes. Everyone has the same issue.


Does a normal drill can do the job? What size of tap drill will i need?


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Does a normal drill can do the job? What size of tap drill will i need?


1/8" drill bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> There is plastic everywhere really, too much in my opinion. It's a great case though.


I like it tbh. Just enough for modding. Id rather cut plastic then Steel.


----------



## dhughesuk

Thanks!! I wont pay full price but I may get it refurb...


----------



## Hokies83

Only really Plastic things are the HDD bays which i like the idea of a flexable plastic there.
id say it is 90% steel.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> 1/8" drill bit
> I like it tbh. Just enough for modding. Id rather cut plastic then Steel.


Plastic melts. I'd rather cut plastic but each to their own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Does a normal drill can do the job? What size of tap drill will i need?


Just drill the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Thanks!! I wont pay full price but I may get it refurb...


I'd find out if theres any issues first and buy the refurb.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> are these be quiet fans you have mounted on the nh-d14?


Yes, the rear case fan and the middle heat-pipe fan are 140mm BeQuiet! PWM fans. The front and back heat-pipe fans are BeQuiet! 120mm PWM fans. All four are connected to a 4-way PWM splitter cable that mounts on the MSI Big Bang XPower II mainboard CPU fan header.





The build log is available here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-cosmos-ii-editing-and-engineering-workstation


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys I bet if we want a side panel windowed version faster we should probably try to decide as a group a panel that we all agree on to make it easier for CM then maybe we can get one faster.


----------



## Bigbrag

I ordered my refurb cosmos 2 this morning. I will be transporting my sr-2 build into it. It should look pretty awesome when I'm done. Now I'm just debating whether or not to use all my delta and nidec 38mm fans, and what controller to order if I do. I have a sentry 2 controller but it only controls 3 pin fans which is ******ed.


----------



## LeMakisar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> My PSU is going to be a Seasonic 1000w Platinum. It's considerably long and modular, so I think I'll have to go with the 2x 240s.
> 
> What's the length from the bottom to the top of the lower chamber? 14cm without removing the lower bracket?


careful about the cable length .... my CPU and ATX cable were too short to get to the top of the case .... still waiting for new cables, I hope I can finally swith my new computer on this week end :/


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbrag*
> 
> I ordered my refurb cosmos 2 this morning. I will be transporting my sr-2 build into it. It should look pretty awesome when I'm done. Now I'm just debating whether or not to use all my delta and nidec 38mm fans, and what controller to order if I do. I have a sentry 2 controller but it only controls 3 pin fans which is ******ed.


Hey man good to see you joining the club it is a great case!


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Im trying to install the XSPC EX360 Rad into the cosmos II and i bend the 2 front tab but i cant seems to install all the 3 fans on top as the last 4 screw holes was misaligned... does anyone have this problem??


I had the exact same issue, was trying to install a XSPC EX360 and the last fans holes wouldnt match. So i just drilled out the holes bigger. Annouying but worked fine.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> There is plastic everywhere really, too much in my opinion. It's a great case though.


I want it to be solid steel, every last bit. Lol And it already weighs so much haha


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys I bet if we want a side panel windowed version faster we should probably try to decide as a group a panel that we all agree on to make it easier for CM then maybe we can get one faster.


I agree, ive nearly finished my Custom Loop and would be really great so see it without taking the side panel off! Haha


----------



## drkimlee

New Bittfenix 140 Fan, Have now got Push/Pull on my Exhaust 140 RAD.







Also does any one know of any Green RAM Coolers?


----------



## Willhemmens

Whats with all the different tubing sizes?

Also you should multi quote and edit posts. Double posts aren't allowed on this forum.


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> Whats with all the different tubing sizes?
> Also you should multi quote and edit posts. Double posts aren't allowed on this forum.


Really? Alright thanks for the tip.

The reason theres 3/4 and 1/2 is because im slowly building my new Loop in my case while still having my exsisting Water Cooling Kit running. Lol


----------



## UUTF

Quick note, the new fan controller has FINALLY arrived! Not had time to fit it as yet though hopefully in a couple of weekends it will be in.

I recall there was someone here with Silverstone Air Penetrator fans? They were going to get back to confirm whether they tick on the new controller though got sent the green one again accidentally. Any joy?

I have the stock CM fans as well as aftermarket Silverstone Air Penetrator 120mm and 140mm fans. Will get around to submitting some pics once the new controller is in...fairly standard build, waiting for next gen graphics to appear and astound me!


----------



## Willhemmens

My fan controller will be here today too.

I'm looking for some advice on this loop, what do you think of the layout?

The pipe coming in at the top corner is the input to the CPU WB and the one going to the rad is out of the CPU.
I'm only using my old tubing to get an idea of where stuff is going to go. I'll replace it all with new XSPC once I'm sure.
Remember, this loop is about performance but it's much more about aesthetics. I'm trying to work out the best way to show Aurora off as possible.



















You can keep up with the build here: Cosmos II i46 LAN Build "Mayhem Master" - Will be complete by 23rd Aug - Running/testing


----------



## Dubdzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> My fan controller will be here today too.
> I'm looking for some advice on this loop, what do you think of the layout?
> The pipe coming in at the top corner is the input to the CPU WB and the one going to the rad is out of the CPU.
> I'm only using my old tubing to get an idea of where stuff is going to go. I'll replace it all with new XSPC once I'm sure.
> Remember, this loop is about performance but it's much more about aesthetics. I'm trying to work out the best way to show Aurora off as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep up with the build here: Cosmos II i46 LAN Build "Mayhem Master" - Will be complete by 23rd Aug - Running/testing


What size tubing is that? Setup I'm doing I'm interested to know if 3/4 O/D tubing would fit without problems with the door closing


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> careful about the cable length .... my CPU and ATX cable were too short to get to the top of the case .... still waiting for new cables, I hope I can finally swith my new computer on this week end :/


The extension they supply for the cpu cable works good. I had to use it on mine because I couldn't reach etiher.


----------



## Hokies83

Move afew things around changed afew fans did the Antec 620 mod to my 680..


----------



## realityx

Updated my cable management a bit, and added in some new fans. 2x Sickleflow 120's in blue, and a 200m Megaflow also in blue. I move the original 200 in a little further. Surprisingly the stock fan seems to push the same if not more air than the mega...who knew


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Updated my cable management a bit, and added in some new fans. 2x Sickleflow 120's in blue, and a 200m Megaflow also in blue. I move the original 200 in a little further. Surprisingly the stock fan seems to push the same if not more air than the mega...who knew


In my case there no where near close... the stock fan is like 54 cfm the mega flow is 110 cfm so there no where near close...

Air flow is tricky to feel with your hand on a 200mm fan.. use a bag and u will see the diff.


----------



## xoleras

So is there a windowed side panel for sale anywhere?


----------



## navynuke499

not a mass produced one. CM said they may be working on one for it later but its not really a priority right now.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> In my case there no where near close... the stock fan is like 54 cfm the mega flow is 110 cfm so there no where near close...
> Air flow is tricky to feel with your hand on a 200mm fan.. use a bag and u will see the diff.


Hmm ok, can you explain the bag check. Do I cut a hole in a plastic bag and put it in front of the fan, like a wind sock at an air field?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Hmm ok, can you explain the bag check. Do I cut a hole in a plastic bag and put it in front of the fan, like a wind sock at an air field?


Duck tape the bag over the fan so there is no gaps in the air entrance point.. See which fills the bag full first.

If they happen to be even for you then something is wrong with your Megaflow Rma it.


----------



## drkimlee

Hey guys i have finally finished my Cooling Loop, my first one to might i add. Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## shaft06

Has anyone tried, or know if a Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator will fit in the front?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Has anyone tried, or know if a Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator will fit in the front?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html


I have seen some ppl use it, you just need to fully remove the drive bay. To do that, you need pop like 4 rivets, but that's about the most complex part as the other half of the bay just unscrews.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> I have seen some ppl use it, you just need to fully remove the drive bay. To do that, you need pop like 4 rivets, but that's about the most complex part as the other half of the bay just unscrews.


but where to but those HDD lol.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> but where to but those HDD lol.


I kept my hot swap bays for my Hard Disks. SSD's Can Be mounted on the back of mother board. Thats my idea.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> I kept my hot swap bays for my Hard Disks. SSD's Can Be mounted on the back of mother board. Thats my idea.


Forgot bout those hot swaps.....


----------



## shaft06

Any link to pictures or buildlog of someone with the rad mounted? Thanks.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Any link to pictures or buildlog of someone with the rad mounted? Thanks.




Its not the C2, but it should mount in the same fashion


----------



## realityx

After taking a closer look (got out the tape measure) I dont think the Phobya will fit, but the Magicool Extreme 180mm should just fit w/ about 8mm to spare.

I could have sworn i've seen some one fit the Phobya up front, but i guess i could be wrong.


----------



## Tweetbix

At some point soon im going to go with a custom water cooling loop in my Cosmos 2 moving away from from the H100,
now having never done a proper water cooling loop, a few question if i may.

Im thinking of watercooling both my cpu and the graphics card, do i require at least 2 rads and do i need 1 or 2 pumps?
also, is it possible to go overkill with the loop? ie more rads than needed and pumps than needed, bigger res than needed.
Also on this case, is it best to go with a bay res, or an internal cylinder style res?

cheers for any answers


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> At some point soon im going to go with a custom water cooling loop in my Cosmos 2 moving away from from the H100,
> now having never done a proper water cooling loop, a few question if i may.
> Im thinking of watercooling both my cpu and the graphics card, do i require at least 2 rads and do i need 1 or 2 pumps?
> also, is it possible to go overkill with the loop? ie more rads than needed and pumps than needed, bigger res than needed.
> Also on this case, is it best to go with a bay res, or an internal cylinder style res?
> cheers for any answers


Overkill? Lol it really depends on what temps and how good you want it to look. Ive just built my first custom loop in my Cosmos 2, have a look a couple pages back at my pictures get an idea of what can fit. Ive got 3 Rads and two pumps and only running a Single CPU Block haha All though 1 360 Rad and a 240 down bottom should be fine for you.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> At some point soon im going to go with a custom water cooling loop in my Cosmos 2 moving away from from the H100,
> now having never done a proper water cooling loop, a few question if i may.
> Im thinking of watercooling both my cpu and the graphics card, do i require at least 2 rads and do i need 1 or 2 pumps?
> also, is it possible to go overkill with the loop? ie more rads than needed and pumps than needed, bigger res than needed.
> Also on this case, is it best to go with a bay res, or an internal cylinder style res?
> cheers for any answers


360rad is enough for 1 gpu and a cpu.

There comes a point where adding more stuff does not help with cooling you can only cool things so much..

Even a thick 120mm x 2 rad is enough for a cpu and gpu...

I used to have custom loops meh more trouble then there worth imo so i sold my loop and went back to air/closed loop.


----------



## Tweetbix

ok ran into a few problems, mind if i get a little tech support here?
bought a new ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II
its works great, except that at 100% fan speed the temp gets up to 72C
other problem, the video/audio is stuttering in game,watching videos, loading webpages. only happened since i put in the new card.
then it BSOD with an error of 0x00000116
i know this means either a driver or hardware failure.

should i RMA the card cause for me those temps are getting near reference card temps?

need to find a working GPU before i start a new watercooling loop


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> ok ran into a few problems, mind if i get a little tech support here?
> bought a new ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II
> its works great, except that at 100% fan speed the temp gets up to 72C
> other problem, the video/audio is stuttering in game,watching videos, loading webpages. only happened since i put in the new card.
> then it BSOD with an error of 0x00000116
> i know this means either a driver or hardware failure.
> should i RMA the card cause for me those temps are getting near reference card temps?
> need to find a working GPU before i start a new watercooling loop


Sounds like it is HardWare related. I would RMA the card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> ok ran into a few problems, mind if i get a little tech support here?
> bought a new ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II
> its works great, except that at 100% fan speed the temp gets up to 72C
> other problem, the video/audio is stuttering in game,watching videos, loading webpages. only happened since i put in the new card.
> then it BSOD with an error of 0x00000116
> i know this means either a driver or hardware failure.
> should i RMA the card cause for me those temps are getting near reference card temps?
> need to find a working GPU before i start a new watercooling loop


Go into web brower turn off hardware accel.

If this stops it then you need to RMA the card.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Hey guys i have finally finished my Cooling Loop, my first one to might i add. Tell me what you guys think?


Not bad! Are you using XSPC 360 rad? What fan you are using? Im looking into Yate Loon Fan D12SM-124R 1650rpm.. not sure whether is it enough for EX360 rad..


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Not bad! Are you using XSPC 360 rad? What fan you are using? Im looking into Yate Loon Fan D12SM-124R 1650rpm.. not sure whether is it enough for EX360 rad..


Well those fans have about the same specs as the XSPC 1650 fans that XSPC ships w/ their EX360 kit, so they would work well. Im not sure of the static pressure of the loons, but the XSPC ones are ~1.8mm. Another user on OCN did a really nice review of them.

check it out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1217517/xspc-fan-review


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Well those fans have about the same specs as the XSPC 1650 fans that XSPC ships w/ their EX360 kit, so they would work well. Im not sure of the static pressure of the loons, but the XSPC ones are ~1.8mm. Another user on OCN did a really nice review of them.
> check it out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1217517/xspc-fan-review


Thanks! I will go for YL fans as i need some red led fans!


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys if any has put Asus maximums v formula in the cosmos need your advise.

im planning on buying the mombo, question is what 360 could i put on top, either pull or push and pull.

how much clearance have i got


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys if any has put Asus maximums v formula in the cosmos need your advise.
> im planning on buying the mombo, question is what 360 could i put on top, either pull or push and pull.
> how much clearance have i got


About 50mm inside

and another 80mm outside.

Another 360 will fit in the bottom if you dont have a very long psu.


----------



## PurE GaminG

do you have the same mother board

so whats the thickest rad i can fit at top im think of putting 2 dual 240 rad in the bottom

what do u mean outside 80mm, below the mesh top removable panel


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Not bad! Are you using XSPC 360 rad? What fan you are using? Im looking into Yate Loon Fan D12SM-124R 1650rpm.. not sure whether is it enough for EX360 rad..


Thanks! Im using Enermax Silence Fans up top. And yes im using a EX 360 up top.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> do you have the same mother board
> so whats the thickest rad i can fit at top im think of putting 2 dual 240 rad in the bottom
> what do u mean outside 80mm, below the mesh top removable panel


Yah below the mesh top.

You can run lines via 3 holes in the back of the case.


----------



## PurE GaminG

the thermal fusion barbs are 3/8 ?

im not sure about the tubing would 3/8id - 5/8 od tubing be fine, will there be restriction of flow and hows the tubing on kinking.

so i t means that i wont be able to get 60mm rad in there, unless i mount the 360 rad on the top with slim fans and mount the 25 mm fan inside wright?


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Sounds like it is HardWare related. I would RMA the card.


Cheers, I am just about to send it off to get RMA,

stuttering seems hardware, my 9800GT doesnt do it when i put that back in.

ill put up a pic of my cosmos ii maybe.
it looks pretty average.


----------



## jollywombat

Add me into the club!

Will be doing more on this yet, making the HDD grills red, the PCI protector plates, and maybe the top/bottom support bars. Also will be swapping out tubing on next maintenance cycle, horrid plasticizer buildup right away upon getting the system up and running.









Let me know what you think!


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollywombat*
> 
> Add me into the club!
> Will be doing more on this yet, making the HDD grills red, the PCI protector plates, and maybe the top/bottom support bars. Also will be swapping out tubing on next maintenance cycle, horrid plasticizer buildup right away upon getting the system up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Wow that is clean. Very nice job


----------



## Valgaur

I wants!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice jollywombat.

You're added!


----------



## MykaAurora

How do you guys mount 360 rad up top?

The fan bracket is killing me.. Do you guys grind those brackets off?


----------



## gliggo

Add me to the club too







just completed my build.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Add me to the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just completed my build.


Ok that is nice. I was thinking about an orange loop, but didn't know how it would look. I must say that it looks sharp.


----------



## sectionsone

After sleeved my front panel cosmos ii and remove glue >.<


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliggo*
> 
> Add me to the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just completed my build.


Ugh I want to complete my lighting effects on my case.....No one has done them yet and hopefully no one beats me to it. just waiting until my next paycheck. gotta wc my 680 for folding at night and help those temps. But really nice color setup man looks very slick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> After sleeved my front panel cosmos ii and remove glue >.<


....I couldn't do that. I'd go insane from the wires.


----------



## sectionsone

Simply drive bay cable management


----------



## Willhemmens

If you're not using them, why leave them in?


----------



## MykaAurora

Can somebody refer back to #3285 .. Please


----------



## Willhemmens

Just bend them out of the way. It's pretty easy. You'll probably find the screw holes won't line up though, you'll have to use a drill to fix that.


----------



## gliggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Can somebody refer back to #3285 .. Please


Hi mate, I ran into trouble to when trying to install my 360. None of the holes aligned with my rad so I just used my drill and widened them a bit. Looks dodgy but works like a charm. Hope this helps









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MykaAurora

Bendable? I see. Yeah the screws are not align. Only 240 mm will fit, another 120 mm won't. What i did is screw last 120mm fan from the inside, and mount the rad using the first two fan.

Thanks for the infos.


----------



## Anth0789

Nice builds guys!

One new member added!


----------



## jollywombat

Yah, just bend the two fan brackets up out of the way with a pair of plyers.

The screw holes do not line up as others stated for 360mm rads, so I just made a template on paper of the 360's screws alignment, took off the top of the case, and used a dremmel tool to put in the proper spots. Fast and easy


----------



## e6r6i6c

Hi everyone, I am also a proud owner of a Coolermaster Cosmos 2, I am not going to mod it, Im just not good at that kinda stuff.

Here is my proof











And a close up of my EVGA GTX690


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e6r6i6c*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am also a proud owner of a Coolermaster Cosmos 2, I am not going to mod it, Im just not good at that kinda stuff.
> Here is my proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my EVGA GTX690


Very nice card, a friend of mine just got one.

On a side note, you may want to consider using some canned air and cleaning out the dust about once a month. Also to help w/ the dust that does make it into the case, change your intake/exhaust fans for more of a positive pressure. You'll have significantly less dust on the inside. I live in a crazy dusty house(3 dogs, 2 cat, 2 kids) and when i switched to a positive air pressure setup, the dust on the inside of my case dropped significantly while still maintaining my same temps.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> Very nice card, a friend of mine just got one.
> On a side note, you may want to consider using some canned air and cleaning out the dust about once a month. Also to help w/ the dust that does make it into the case, change your intake/exhaust fans for more of a positive pressure. You'll have significantly less dust on the inside. I live in a crazy dusty house(3 dogs, 2 cat, 2 kids) and when i switched to a positive air pressure setup, the dust on the inside of my case dropped significantly while still maintaining my same temps.


the funny part about this is. My system is in pieces and has just the same amount. LOL.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, is it possible to remove the upper bay as a whole and mount a 200mm rad? some say its riveted, some say its screwed but wanted to be sure. my friend has one, just asking if ever we want to extend the loop.


----------



## Tongan

IT's riveted 4 on top 5 in the front.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> guys if any has put Asus maximums v formula in the cosmos need your advise.
> im planning on buying the mombo, question is what 360 could i put on top, either pull or push and pull.
> how much clearance have i got


Depending on the rad you get (thickness of the rad will be a factor) you will be able to put three at the top to pull air out however in a push configuration you may be able to put 1 possible 2 fans on the bottom of the rad. The problem is the thickness of the rad and the MB thermal cooling which does not allow for a fan to fit between them.

I always found it funny for a case like the Cosmos 2 does not have a lot of clearance from the edge of the Mobo to the top of the case. They should have moved the motherboard holes and faceplate down about half to an Inch and you would never have any issues. There is enough room in the case to do this.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys I'm gonna feel really stupid with this question since I own the case.......but whats that front bottom fan area 140 or 120mm? looks like 120mm to me.


----------



## Tongan

120mm









-T


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -T


Thank you sir!


----------



## Hokies83

Just installed the G1 Sniper 3 i got for 200$ in the Cosmos 2.. I must say this board is pure sexy in this case.. and the cables line up just where they need to.

Will have pics when they start working again..

Still testing my Overclocks etc..


----------



## koniu777

Gonna bump this thread a little since it has fallen to page 2







This is work in progress still, need to make couple nice wholes in the acrylic that surrounds the mobo for the cables to pass through.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Gonna bump this thread a little since it has fallen to page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is work in progress still, need to make couple nice wholes in the acrylic that surrounds the mobo for the cables to pass through.


Now that is a nice clean look!!
What material is that, just white died acrylic?

Well My Project has begun.
Ohh need to add the fans to my build manager so everyone knows which I use
Look down at my cosmos II build for info.


----------



## Eylev

I manage to DIY my upper part to install the EX360 rad.. Really have to drill hole but now i face another issue is that the 360mm rad tubing is kinda far away from the res and making it very ugly.. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> I manage to DIY my upper part to install the EX360 rad.. Really have to drill hole but now i face another issue is that the 360mm rad tubing is kinda far away from the res and making it very ugly.. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?


Turn the rad the other direction?


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Gonna bump this thread a little since it has fallen to page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is work in progress still, need to make couple nice wholes in the acrylic that surrounds the mobo for the cables to pass through.


That's tight. Btw how do you like those white corsair fans? Are they the static pressure ones or the airflow ones?


----------



## Anth0789

Nice guys!

Updated list!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> That's tight. Btw how do you like those white corsair fans? Are they the static pressure ones or the airflow ones?


thx







those are the 2350rpm high static pressure fans, they are real nice but loud at full rpm but i have them turned down a bit.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Turn the rad the other direction?


But if i turn other direction, wont the tubing from CPU block to rad will be longer?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> But if i turn other direction, wont the tubing from CPU block to rad will be longer?


In deed it would..

You can put the pump/res anywhere u like if u want a neater look..

Remove everything from the bottom and run stuff from there..


----------



## ledouague

hi guys here is my contribution









still have some work to do


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> hi guys here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have some work to do


Very Nice job


----------



## JayJay18

Question for all you water cooling guys.
Whats your failsafe if you pump fails?
Is the only way to do it through BIOS cpu temperature?
I have a MCP655 and 3930k

Thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJay18*
> 
> Question for all you water cooling guys.
> Whats your failsafe if you pump fails?
> Is the only way to do it through BIOS cpu temperature?
> I have a MCP655 and 3930k
> Thanks


Ive had a pump Fail on me...

The temp does not shoot up in the sky like people think... Unless it fails while stress testing or something.... I was idleing at 27c when it failed it jumped to 47c ish..

So you do have time to notice it happen if your a person who checks there temps..

You can also plug the pump into a fan controller which will beep if it fails..


----------



## Anth0789

Sweet build ledouague!

Now added to the list!


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of this case alot

I currently have an Aerocool Xpredator case which is also full tower.

If i were to upgrade to this case, would i notice tempereture increases?

The only thing i dislike is that I can not see the interior of the case with this model. I know it is nothing important but i do like looking inside my case


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am thinking of this case alot
> 
> I currently have an Aerocool Xpredator case which is also full tower.
> 
> If i were to upgrade to this case, would i notice tempereture increases?
> 
> The only thing i dislike is that I can not see the interior of the case with this model. I know it is nothing important but i do like looking inside my case


Cosmos 2 Is an Ultra towwer bigger then a full towwer

Also i would think your temps in the Cosmos 2 would go down as it is huge and the Ait flow plan is well layed out in the case.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cosmos 2 Is an Ultra towwer bigger then a full towwer
> Also i would think your temps in the Cosmos 2 would go down as it is huge and the Ait flow plan is well layed out in the case.


thank you for the response.

Hmmm ultra tower. It might be too big for me

I currently have 10 cms of gap between the top of my computer case and the bottom of the table...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> thank you for the response.
> 
> Hmmm ultra tower. It might be too big for me
> 
> I currently have 10 cms of gap between the top of my computer case and the bottom of the table...


Here are the measurements compare them to your case now and see if you have room..
344 x 704 x 664 mm

My Case has it's own table lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here are the measurements compare them to your case now and see if you have room..
> 344 x 704 x 664 mm
> My Case has it's own table lol.


ahh shoot

if i get this case the difference between the top of Cosmos II and the bottom of the table becomes 1 cm exactly.

There goes my Cosmos II dream









Now onto Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> ahh shoot
> if i get this case the difference between the top of Cosmos II and the bottom of the table becomes 1 cm exactly.
> 
> There goes my Cosmos II dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto Corsair Obsidian 800D


LoL it fits tho lol

And you could remove the top Handles which would get you 5-6 cm


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL it fits tho lol
> And you could remove the top Handles which would get you 5-6 cm


wouldnt it ruin asthetics?

Also yeah it fits but would the bottom of my table become a problem for the airflow... the heat being dumped from the top of the case would directly hit the bottom of my table.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> wouldnt it ruin asthetics?
> 
> Also yeah it fits but would the bottom of my table become a problem for the airflow... the heat being dumped from the top of the case would directly hit the bottom of my table.


I do not see it being an Issue took some pictures for you.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks Hokies

+rep as well

I believe I might just go for this case sometime by the end of the year. I believe it will fit under my desk just fine. I currently like my Aerocool Xpredator Evil Black though but the build quality is not great.

I have a H80 CPU cooler and will probably insert it on the rear fan slot just like my current setup. ANd would use push/pull configurations. Which would mean my only exhaust option would be the top fans.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks Hokies
> 
> +rep as well
> 
> I believe I might just go for this case sometime by the end of the year. I believe it will fit under my desk just fine. I currently like my Aerocool Xpredator Evil Black though but the build quality is not great.
> 
> I have a H80 CPU cooler and will probably insert it on the rear fan slot just like my current setup. ANd would use push/pull configurations. Which would mean my only exhaust option would be the top fans.


Np just showing you that you have more room then you think


----------



## Tweetbix

remove legs from one side of desk, move case under desk where legs used to be, problem solved.

Air flow wont be interrupted because the distance between the actual top of the case and the handles will still allow air to flow properly.
Also you will notice a noise decrease as well as a possible temp drop, because of the thickness of the parts used for this case, and the seperate compartment for hard drives and power supply


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> remove legs from one side of desk, move case under desk where legs used to be, problem solved.
> Air flow wont be interrupted because the distance between the actual top of the case and the handles will still allow air to flow properly.
> Also you will notice a noise decrease as well as a possible temp drop, because of the thickness of the parts used for this case, and the seperate compartment for hard drives and power supply


I already did that method for my current case.

My desk is also mounted on the wall and had only two legs in the front. I removed one as well. 

Still undecided on upgrading my current case, but if i do so, the only reason would be the Cosmos II.


----------



## LeMakisar

Hi everyone !

I'm considering the replacement of the 2 HDD facing the bottom HDD.
I used to have Noiseblocker XL1 which are very quiet in my opinion, but are there other fans that would have a better cooling performance ? I'm thinking of NB PL2, what do you think ?
Are PL-PS OK with 3 pins connectors ?

I'l also be replacing the GPU/Top fans, I'm thinking of be quiet Silent wings 2 mid speed or shadow wings mid speed, do they perform well ? Are they quiet enough ?

Thanks !


----------



## Roxycon

Hi all you awesome people







I wanna show you some pics of mine case and build, hope you'll like it








Still haven't got enough money for some urgent upgrades but will be waiting for next gen. GPU and CPU.

More pic's will be added once I'll get an PSU upgrade, mobo tray re-paint and done some real cable management, and have someone in here some exp in removing the LED powering ?
Been waiting aprox 3 months for NZXT sleeved cables from local retailer, tired of waiting so PSU from corsair will be next order









Lightning on case looks better in the dark btw.. some fast pic's for a contest.


----------



## Roxycon

Reply to post #787
Hot air is lighter than cool air, example; down on the floor its colder than up upon the roof.. so from an physical point of view, having cool air pulled down and be warmed up then exhausted out is less efficient than having an intake for fresh air at the bottom and exhause the hot air vertically across the cabinet.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> hi guys here is my contribution
> 
> still have some work to do


What size Res is that?


----------



## Willhemmens

250mm


----------



## ledouague

Yep it's EK 250 Advanced


----------



## drkimlee

Does any one do a Custom Side Window for the Cosmos 2 in Australia?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Does any one do a Custom Side Window for the Cosmos 2 in Australia?


Not that i know of.. You could always make a post about it that is the best way to find someone.

How about we start a Thread for a CM Cosmos II Side Window grp buy... Maybe if enough of us want it CM will do it..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not that i know of.. You could always make a post about it that is the best way to find someone.
> How about we start a Thread for a CM Cosmos II Side Window grp buy... Maybe if enough of us want it CM will do it..


I agree even a table of how many people and possibly how much they would pay for it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree even a table of how many people and possibly how much they would pay for it.


Make the Thread DUDE.. Add a poll..


----------



## Tweetbix

Add my name to this new list for a cosmos 2 window.

problem is each have their own idea of how they would like the window.
Like id like a window but still like the vent for mounting 2 fans on the inside pointing at the gpu


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Add my name to this new list for a cosmos 2 window.
> problem is each have their own idea of how they would like the window.
> Like id like a window but still like the vent for mounting 2 fans on the inside pointing at the gpu


Thread started.. I ask Club Op to add this to the 1st post...

Ialso ask you guys vote add a picture with your door open and tell Coolermaster why u want a side window..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window


----------



## somonehastaken

I'd also like a window, but like Tweetbix said, I also want these vents kept in place. So I'll add my name as well.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> I'd also like a window, but like Tweetbix said, I also want these vents kept in place. So I'll add my name as well.


This looks like the best over all window design so i posted this picture.

Please rmember to post a picture of your rig side door open and why u want a window.

This will help show CM the demand and keep the thread bumped up.


----------



## Tweetbix

ill take a picture when i get home from uni in the new thread. i also need to take a few pics to be added to the list for this thread. Just got my GPU back from rma and new cables to put in. They couldnt find any problem with the card but i have a sneaking suspicion that they swapped the card for another one and said there wasnt any problem.
I dont see how in my system with almost a dozen fans and a psu of more than enough power the card hits 74 C at 100% load and 100% fan. and also micro stutters at all times (in game and not) and when they test it, no stutter, and only hits 58C with no stutter. i then change to another card and no stutter and no high temps (albeit its an old 9800 GT but still i dont see how they experienced none of the problems i was having without changing the card when the only way i could get rid of it was to change cards as well.


----------



## ledouague

I just finished my side panel, what do you reckon ??


----------



## Roxycon

um.. guys, I wanna get into WC for my setup, think my cosmos 2 is a bit uncompleted without.. I've been looking around and read up on some stuff and partly decided to keep my hardware as it is till next gen mobo, CPU and GPU shows up.

so, I'll be cooling two MSI gtx 560-TI twin frozr and my i7 2600k, witch gonna be clocked up to "sweet spot". Will exchanging the twin frozer out with waterblocks be hard?

If I'll install WC i want 2x240 rads in bottom and a 360 rad on top with all in push/pull, will one motor be enough power to get water around? Will 750W PSU be enough, will probably get changed anyway's? and have someone some exp with the Frozenq Reservoir's? Wan't this one https://frozenqshop.com/index.php/reservoirs/bay/bayres.html but I don't know if the build quality is reliable.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> I just finished my side panel, what do you reckon ??


That thing is sweet but I'd like to have that ability for fans on my gpu slots.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledouague*
> 
> I just finished my side panel, what do you reckon ??


I like that panel please put it in the site to get CM to create a windowed panel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/0_100#post_18031950.


----------



## Tweetbix

anyone know what is required to mount a 200mm fan on the back of the top HDD cage. do i need to take out the rear of the cage and mount it and then put it back in,
or can i mount it without taking anything out other than the hdd trays

EDIT: Doesnt matter fixed it, although didnt solve my original problem of my GTX 670 DirectCU II heating up to reference card temps


----------



## gponcho

Just found out that a windowed side panel will be released at the end of the year. See link below

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248097/welcome-cooler-master-to-their-manufacturer-forum/0_100#post_18034306


----------



## ClaudiusIX

Does anyone know what kind of screws i could use to replace the rivets on the case, took it apart and im prepping it for paint


----------



## kjd1987

Finally finished my case sorry I havent uploaded sooner if any one wants to see more let me know the rig is also now up for sale


----------



## kjd1987

Iwent out and purchased a rivet gun , its easy to use and the rivets are avalible in various colours


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjd1987*
> 
> Finally finished my case sorry I havent uploaded sooner if any one wants to see more let me know the rig is also now up for sale


where and how did you mount that helix rez man?? (I want one as well)


----------



## Anth0789

Nice mod kjd1987, You're added now!

That's the kind side window I want for CM to make.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I just got the Cosmos II and wanted to know if the 2 hotswap SSD bays that come with the cables pre-attached are SATA3? I want to put my 2 SSDs there for my OS drive (RAID-0) but only if they are SATA3 (6.0Gbps).


----------



## Hokies83

No performance diff between a Sta 2 cable and a sata 3.. but i do think they are Sata 3..

I removed them from there cause they make cable management ugly.. Used them to mount my SSds on the bottom.


----------



## mtrx

They are SATA 2 only, and they aren't really SSD bays.. they are meant for regular 3.5" HDD's, but you could fit SSD drives in there with these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994064

Edit: There's also roughly a 50% transfer speed penalty with SATA 2 vs SATA 3 if you have speedy enough drives.


----------



## Bigbrag

Here is my new rig. After running on air for a few weeks and stalking this thread, I decided to upgrade my case and add water cooling. There are dual 240mm XSPC radiators in the bottom. I'm running dual loops in serial with 2 x mcp 355 pumps in a Koolance RP-402x2 pump/reservoir combo. Hope you guy's like it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbrag*
> 
> Here is my new rig. After running on air for a few weeks and stalking this thread, I decided to upgrade my case and add water cooling. There are dual 240mm XSPC radiators in the bottom. I'm running dual loops in serial with 2 x mcp 355 pumps in a Koolance RP-402x2 pump/reservoir combo. Hope you guy's like it.


Nice!

How do you like the Case Brag?

Also go over to the Cosmos 2 Side window thread and pick which side window u like =p


----------



## Bigbrag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nice!
> How do you like the Case Brag?
> Also go over to the Cosmos 2 Side window thread and pick which side window u like =p


I like the looks of it a lot. I was a little afraid of breaking something when putting it all together since there were lots of plastic parts, but everything came out ok. The sr-2 board is missing about 3 of the standard hptx mounting points, but it seems to be in there pretty stable and there was plenty of room without having to make any mods. I was really happy to be able to fit 2 240mm rads in the bottom and still be able to keep the stock HD fans on the swinging door at the bottom. My favorite part is the way the front looks. Especially with the reservoir and the hot swaps. This thing is a monster and the handles definitely come in handy. I'm glad they feel very solid. Also my case was a refurb and came with a tiny dent on the side panel. Luckily it is in a spot that if I every decide to mod the panel to have a window, I would be cutting out the dented area. Also it came with the black pcb for the fan controller and I haven't experienced any problems with my fans which is a big plus.


----------



## Dubdzo

anyone with the msi x79 gd65 8d MOBO able to setup a push pull config in this case with the radiator ontop? if so what type of radiator are you using? im thinking The Black Ice® GT Stealth 360 XFlow radiator should be thin enough to allow for the push pull config without the VRM cooler getting in the way.


----------



## kjd1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nice mod kjd1987, You're added now!
> That's the kind side window I want for CM to make.


In a way I hope they dont lol takes all the fun out of modding and limits the level of individuality given to each case


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nice mod kjd1987, You're added now!
> That's the kind side window I want for CM to make.


Yeah. Sweet mod. This is also what I had in mind if I were to get my side panel modded. But I'd wait for CM's windowed side panel mod first before going through with any mods.


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

well they are making a Side panel window model of this . Question will they sell the windowed door separately?


----------



## cmac19749

I don't know if it's enough to get in the club, but I finally got my order finalized and it will be shipping from coolermaster tomorrow morning.

Order #16646
Order Date: 27th Aug 2012

This order is marked as Awaiting Shipment

Your Order Contains:
1 x Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case - ATX, Micro-ATX, Extend ATX, 200mm LED Fan, 120mm Fan, USB 3.0
1 x Silent Pro Gold 1200watts ATX Power Supply, 135mm Ultra Silent Fan, 80Plus Gold


----------



## cmac19749

Can't wait to get the case so that all this beautious stuff can go in it. Just waiting on all the stuff from Frozencpu and performance-pcs so i can get to work on the loop!!!!


----------



## cmac19749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaudiusIX*
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of screws i could use to replace the rivets on the case, took it apart and im prepping it for paint


Go with rivets. they are very easy to drill out and you can get a box of rivets at your local hardware store for just a few bucks and a rivet gun for less than 20.


----------



## LeMakisar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> I'm considering the replacement of the 2 HDD facing the bottom HDD.
> I used to have Noiseblocker XL1 which are very quiet in my opinion, but are there other fans that would have a better cooling performance ? I'm thinking of NB PL2, what do you think ?
> Are PL-PS OK with 3 pins connectors ?
> I'l also be replacing the GPU/Top fans, I'm thinking of be quiet Silent wings 2 mid speed or shadow wings mid speed, do they perform well ? Are they quiet enough ?
> Thanks !


Anyone ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Anyone ?


do you want performance over noise or quietness over performance?


----------



## LeMakisar

I'd like something in the middle









Seriously, I'm not looking for extreme silence, I'd slightly prefer performance over silence.
The Noiseblocker XL1 I already have are quiet for me (at 12V), but I think they're barely moving any air








That's why I'm wondering if an XL/PL2 would still be quiet (maybe using the middle position on the cosmos 2 control panel, and using the "high" position only when it's needed)

As I mentionned, I'd like to replace the bottom HDD cage fans, the top fans, GPU fans and maybe the rear fan.
Considering that I know for sure the in/out cfm (no PWM there), I'm wondering about a PWM 140mm rear fan, which would make all my calculations totally useless (if it's not already the case ^^)
I read somewhere that it should be balanced, is that correct ? How do we manage to do that with 1 PWM fan ??

Thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> I'd like something in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm not looking for extreme silence, I'd slightly prefer performance over silence.
> The Noiseblocker XL1 I already have are quiet for me (at 12V), but I think they're barely moving any air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm wondering if an XL/PL2 would still be quiet (maybe using the middle position on the cosmos 2 control panel, and using the "high" position only when it's needed)
> As I mentionned, I'd like to replace the bottom HDD cage fans, the top fans, GPU fans and maybe the rear fan.
> Considering that I know for sure the in/out cfm (no PWM there), I'm wondering about a PWM 140mm rear fan, which would make all my calculations totally useless (if it's not already the case ^^)
> I read somewhere that it should be balanced, is that correct ? How do we manage to do that with 1 PWM fan ??
> Thanks


If you want quiet copy my build copy my fan set up... Best cfmper dba ratio...



Rad fans.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005

Air moving /side door fans.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226042

front intake fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103073&Tpk=coolermaster%20megaflow

Dead silent all i hear is air movement..

Sli Gtx 680s idle temps in 75 degree room 26c and 27c..

Max load during BF3 47c


----------



## Tweetbix

Just wanted to ask a question.

In your opinion what is the best setup for airflow.

My graphics card is running hotter than it should be at stock clocks and im trying to narrow possible reasons down.

At the moment i have a Bitfenix 200mm Spectre pro on the front. 2 120mm spectre pros on the GPU intake, a 120mm spectre pro on the rear and the 2 H100 fans on the top.
I also have another 120mm spectre pro on the bottom front, and the 2 original CM fans on the bottom HDD cages.

So its 1 front intake, 2 side gpu vents intake.
1 rear exhaust and 2 top exhaust

as well as in the bottom 2 side intake and 1 bottom front intake


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Just wanted to ask a question.
> In your opinion what is the best setup for airflow.
> My graphics card is running hotter than it should be at stock clocks and im trying to narrow possible reasons down.
> At the moment i have a Bitfenix 200mm Spectre pro on the front. 2 120mm spectre pros on the GPU intake, a 120mm spectre pro on the rear and the 2 H100 fans on the top.
> I also have another 120mm spectre pro on the bottom front, and the 2 original CM fans on the bottom HDD cages.
> So its 1 front intake, 2 side gpu vents intake.
> 1 rear exhaust and 2 top exhaust
> as well as in the bottom 2 side intake and 1 bottom front intake


Have no exhaust...

Make everything posi pressure if u can.. only reason to have any exhaust at all is if it is blowing hot air out of a rad.
Having all posi pressure forces are to your hardware.. and the extra air will force it's way out all the cracks and vent holes in the case.

Also my fan set up does very well..


----------



## Tweetbix

So in your opinion which fans should i swap to intake, the top, or the rear, as the top fans are in a pull config for the H100 rad


----------



## Hokies83

all fans to intake but those on a rad.. that also means the one on the back..

You can get a cover to put on it from frozen cpu i have one.


----------



## Tweetbix

sorry, wont be getting anything from frozen cpu, im in australia


----------



## somonehastaken

I personally would swap out that 120mm rear fan for a 140mm high air flow and leave it as exhaust. that way you create a better air cycle through your system. also mount your h100 in the foremost two top mounts and add another 120mm top fan for exhaust.

That way you wont get as big of a high pressure buildup in your cpu/upper pci-e area

Right now your hot air has no where to go and is being sucked into your gpu. If you move it instead of having a dead zone of air, your card will be happier.


----------



## mpetroul

CM Store has the Cosmos ii refurb on sale for 219.00 if anyone is interested...

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-ultra-tower-case-atx-micro-atx-extend-atx-200mm-led-fan-120mm-fan-usb-3-0-refurbished/


----------



## Tweetbix

At the moment i have a 120mm on the rear as an exhaust and the h100 in the 2 rear most top mounts as exhaust, with no other fan occupying the extra top space


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> At the moment i have a 120mm on the rear as an exhaust and the h100 in the 2 rear most top mounts as exhaust, with no other fan occupying the extra top space


Other then rads u want nothing on exhaust... And it is a hame on rads but u gotta do it... the Less Neg pressure the better..

I always do 100% posi pressure and always have better temps then others...

Any Exp bencher/builder will tell u Neg pressure is bad... Always try for ATLEAST 70% posi and 30% Neg...

This why they make High Static pressure fans... cause people want the most P{osi pressure they can get..

Going from a 50/50 air flow to something like 80/20 temps can drop 5 c across the board,

Also the Posi pressure forces amy hot air out of your case due to pressure..

And if u still need proof get a med cardboard box a psu and some fans a can of smoke and something to cut with...

Make holes like u would in a PC case mount fans in case locations.. try it how u have it now.. then try it with all posi pressure... You will se magic.









I have my own little fan test bench where i test lots of fans... So far the most impressive line of fans dba/static pressure / cfm are Cougar fans.

Do the ol Bag trick... got a small hole in the back off it allow fan to fill bag then put items on tp of it.. and see how much it will hold.. then switch to a diff fan and try again.. the more weight u can put on the bag the more static pressure.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> sorry, wont be getting anything from frozen cpu, im in australia


They ship to Australia I had them ship to the Philippines. They will do it through FED EX


----------



## qcktthfm1

As a Cosmos 1000 owner, I'm tempted by this computer case








Could any expert tell me that, could I totally remove the slide front panel door?
Because I have lots swapping dvd/blu-ray data disks. And it looks like if the door keep slide down, it blocks some air flow into the front? With my Cosmos 1000, I keep my front panel door in the closet for years








Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Hokies83

Yes you can emove it there is a how to somewhere on here..

Also if u asked CoolerMaster im sure they would help you with it.


----------



## mpetroul

all,

I have just finished sleeving the fan controls and led controls. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on cable management. It seems no matter what I do, my cabling is sort of a mess in back. It looks good in the front, well it looks okay, but not what I want. I havent taken any photos of the cables as they have been sleeved, but they came out really great. I used the tecflex black, along with some blueish 0.75" heatshrink pieces with the adhesive on the inside. It really keeps everything together.

Here is what the back looks like:


Here is what the front looks like:


----------



## HJP

Add me!







Yeah, i know the quality is horrible, but i'll take some good pictures soon.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xoleras

I've only sporadically followed this thread, but has there been any update on anyone offering a windowed side panel? Will CM offer one?

Its been on my wish list ever since i've had this thing, and i'm not huge into case modding


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I've only sporadically followed this thread, but has there been any update on anyone offering a windowed side panel? Will CM offer one?
> Its been on my wish list ever since i've had this thing, and i'm not huge into case modding


Yes check here for Info Ideas voting and Updates.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/60#post_18083505


----------



## zk1mpls

^ yup. Just posted a new suggestion posted on the CM Facebook page. Looks nicer than B. Check it out.


----------



## MaN227

soon to be joining the "cosmos 2 club" . just put my order in at the cmstore on a refurb, last night







. a bit nervous about buying refurb but its one heck of a price cut so . . . . as I'm starting a build that 100+ $'s can be used elsewhere in the system.


----------



## Orgios

Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help









What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????

Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...

Sorry for posting in both threads but I think its important to consider how the Cosmos and the stryker user sees it from his point of view


----------



## _REAPER_

I really cannot get over how huge this case is.. once CM offers this case with a windowed side panel I am going to have to get one


----------



## xoleras

Yeah, its a big case.

While I like my case I really need to vent a frustration here. Coolermaster, why is there basically no room up top for a push pull 360 rad? For a 350$ case this is something that isn't unreasonable to expect, basically to even GET a 360 up there you have to mod your case and you CANNOT do push pull unless you use a super slim rad with super slim fans. Realistically, you'll have to mount the rad on the outer part of the case without being able to cover it up.

Other cases like the 800D have plenty of room up top for a 360 rad in push pull, with enough clearance from the top of the motherboard to make it work. The problem with the cosmos 2 is that there is not enough clearance from the top of the case from the top of the motherboard.

So I would have to put that along with the LACK of a windowed side panel as definite annoyances.....I like my case...but still...for 350$ you should take these items into consideration. The cosmos 2 is so huge and heavy, you'd think this would be the ultimate case for all people water cooling! You can still get it done, but I hate case modding.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????
> Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...
> Sorry for posting in both threads but I think its important to consider how the Cosmos and the stryker user sees it from his point of view


For air cooling you really cannot beat the cosmos 2 IMHO.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Since I haven't decided yet between the Cosmos 2 and the Stryker , I would love your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference in temps and noise between the two????
> Everything else I have already taken into account but I can't seem to find reviews which compare the two in these aspects...
> Sorry for posting in both threads but I think its important to consider how the Cosmos and the stryker user sees it from his point of view


Hopefully I don't make this to long.

You can do many types of air cooling setups and an outrageous amount of watercooling setups I've counted all the rads you could put in for a total of 5 rads in this thing. Also when I do my WC setup eventually I have thought up a sneaky way to fit a nice fat 360 rad up top and use push pull and tons of clearance, it does involve modding but well worth it for the temps I'm planing for eventual dual or triple sli in my build (in progress basically). for aircooling you can put about as many fans as you honestly want to really. I mean you truly can in this case they have spots everywhere. I do have to agree with xoleras though those are my pet peeves about this case but I'm starting to get over them since CM has finally showed us a side panel for once. Let us know what you want to put into the case and I'll help you get good airflow in this beast.

I'm waiting for my 680 mod to come today and get my 680 nice and chilled and maybe try some bios flashing and get better oc's!


----------



## Orgios

Thank you for your reply my setup so far consists of the following:

CPU: AMD X6 [email protected](2.8NB)|MB: M5A990X EVO|VGA: Sapphire 7970 OC Dual X
16GB ddr3 HyperX 1600mHZ RAM|XFX 850W BE Semi Modular|Corsair H80 push/pull intake|Samsung p2770 HD Monitor

I plan to run crossfire first chance I get and later upgrade cpu and water cooler (something custom)

As i said I am aware of both cases pros and cons, what I dont know is how they compare to each other in terms of temps and noise. Of course I like the cosmos design more and all the extra goodies it provides but to justify its price I need to know that it would be significaly quieter than the stryker and see a temp difference under load at least 4-5 degrees C


----------



## Hokies83

Both my Gpus idle in the mid to upper 20c range in the Cosmos 2...

Bigger Area + Static pressure in larger area = WIN.

Also u can get a refurb Cosmos 2 for not much more money.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> all,
> I have just finished sleeving the fan controls and led controls. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on cable management. It seems no matter what I do, my cabling is sort of a mess in back. It looks good in the front, well it looks okay, but not what I want. I havent taken any photos of the cables as they have been sleeved, but they came out really great. I used the tecflex black, along with some blueish 0.75" heatshrink pieces with the adhesive on the inside. It really keeps everything together.
> Here is what the back looks like:
> 
> Here is what the front looks like:


Cable ties and more cable ties my friend. Go buy two packs of 50 or so at your local wally world or hardware store.

This is my revised back with about 30 minutes put into it, I'm not one to linger on something that I'll never look at or showoff but it was in too bad a state before that it would ALMOST start some minute bulging.

The front inside:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Some side tips:

Unplug and store away uneeded led/fan wires from stock controller
Either cut off unneeded connectors that cant be disconnected or shove them into the area underneath the fan controller interface where the circuit board is located,
Make use of all your bottom HDD bay cages to more easily have all power/sata cables together in one area (I see you have space in one of the columns down below)
One again, cable ties
The front most LED tube you have, put it in the space between inner lip of left side panel and where the top inner fans would go (personal preference really, a cathode seems to do the trick for me with even lighting, could be needed with LED)
My case at night with cathode placement (temporary/cell phone night quality):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tweetbix

On that note, would anyone know what it takes to disconnect the LED/Fan cables from the Controller PCB, not cut them, just disconnect them.
I still have the Green PCB but as i bought a separate controller don't need to get it replaced now.
I know there is some glue there keeping them attached so does anyone have any methods for getting rid of them.

I Still need to get round to posting pics of my case.
and mpetroul, wait till you see my cable management, if you could even call it management


----------



## Willhemmens

Just pull off the glue. It's pretty easy.


----------



## Reaper-X

Hey decided id try a window in my cosmos 2 today turned out ok i think will post pics of the inside of the window tomorow.


----------



## Dubdzo

any chance you guys know where i can purchase the cosmos 2 top part thats held in with thumb screw? the entire part that runs from the back of the fan controller to the back of the pc with the filter on top to prevent dust from getting into the case and the top mounted fans. Got a great plan for setup but need a second one to do the job.


----------



## Orgios

So i decided to join you guys







Order is in!!

Now... Whats the best place to mount the h80???


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> So i decided to join you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order is in!!
> Now... Whats the best place to mount the h80???


On the back.. use the top as all intakes so the back will be the only Neg pressure in the case.

Or the very last top mount and get a filter kit and mount a 140mm as an intake on the back.


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> On the back.. use the top as all intakes so the back will be the only Neg pressure in the case.
> Or the very last top mount and get a filter kit and mount a 140mm as an intake on the back.


I am a bit confused, front bottom and side fans are for intake , if I use the back and top as an intake as well where will the air come out?
or
By using the very last top mount wouldn't it be wiser to use the rear fan as exhaust (removing the hot air coming from the radiator out of the case)?

Sorry if I sound ignorant I haven't really done this before at this level , I usually go by the rule front bottom intake , rear top exhaust...

If you can please clarify


----------



## MykaAurora

Messin' around with my system. LOL. Overkill? I know!! That's the main purpose.


----------



## Hokies83

Static pressure forces air out all the hole sand cracks in the case including rads etc.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Static pressure forces air out all the hole sand cracks in the case including rads etc.


love my 680 mod. folding is at 55C all day long last night got nice and cool at 50C....aww yeah. Should I tighten it down a bit more for better performance?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> love my 680 mod. folding is at 55C all day long last night got nice and cool at 50C....aww yeah. Should I tighten it down a bit more for better performance?


Remember gtx 680 has no IHS protecting the gpu core over tightening can damage the gpu.. i would not suggest anything more then Snug.

If u want better cooling do 2 Cougar hydro dynamics in push/pull

I found that this little rad heats up alot.. moving the heat away from it quickly will provide much better performance.

I tsted this myself.. and seen a 5c temp drop... But for the sake of space i am only using the one fan 54/55c on full load is fine.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Remember gtx 680 has no IHS protecting the gpu core over tightening can damage the gpu.. i would not suggest anything more then Snug.
> If u want better cooling do 2 Cougar hydro dynamics in push/pull
> I found that this little rad heats up alot.. moving the heat away from it quickly will provide much better performance.
> I tsted this myself.. and seen a 5c temp drop... But for the sake of space i am only using the one fan 54/55c on full load is fine.


yeah I'll probably get 1 of them since I'm doing that green inside theme and the sickles work pretty well already.


----------



## Hokies83

The Cougars have great static pressure 74cfm rubber anti vib mounts and 18Dba there silent lol.

Thise sickleflos would have me stomping on them poor static pressure/cfm per dba

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001

Only diff in the two is color.


----------



## Tongan

Dear God Myka, get a can of air.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The Cougars have great static pressure 74cfm rubber anti vib mounts and 18Dba there silent lol.
> Thise sickleflos would have me stomping on them poor static pressure/cfm per dba
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001
> Only diff in the two is color.


I'll get some more than like later on. ask dwood to make a cougar badge and get the noctua one off this case lol!


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yeah, its a big case.
> While I like my case I really need to vent a frustration here. Coolermaster, why is there basically no room up top for a push pull 360 rad? For a 350$ case this is something that isn't unreasonable to expect, basically to even GET a 360 up there you have to mod your case and you CANNOT do push pull unless you use a super slim rad with super slim fans. Realistically, you'll have to mount the rad on the outer part of the case without being able to cover it up.
> Other cases like the 800D have plenty of room up top for a 360 rad in push pull, with enough clearance from the top of the motherboard to make it work. The problem with the cosmos 2 is that there is not enough clearance from the top of the case from the top of the motherboard.
> So I would have to put that along with the LACK of a windowed side panel as definite annoyances.....I like my case...but still...for 350$ you should take these items into consideration. The cosmos 2 is so huge and heavy, you'd think this would be the ultimate case for all people water cooling! You can still get it done, but I hate case modding.


You can always to a semi push/pull with 5 fans and no modding required.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> all,
> I have just finished sleeving the fan controls and led controls. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on cable management. It seems no matter what I do, my cabling is sort of a mess in back. It looks good in the front, well it looks okay, but not what I want. I havent taken any photos of the cables as they have been sleeved, but they came out really great. I used the tecflex black, along with some blueish 0.75" heatshrink pieces with the adhesive on the inside. It really keeps everything together.
> Here is what the back looks like:
> 
> Here is what the front looks like:


Something I ordered for my future build is a large fan filter pad that way I can cut it to shape and cover the back of my Motherboard tray, simple and cheep, held on with double sided tape and zip ties.
Added bonus is the dust control and the ability for it to allow air movement, cheep too!! So if I ever pull it off and rip it, replacing it wont kill my wallet.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i know the quality is horrible, but i'll take some good pictures soon.


How did you fit the h100 above the saber tooth. I have the same setup just about, but my 8pin connector block the way of the fan for th rad of the h100.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> How did you fit the h100 above the saber tooth. I have the same setup just about, but my 8pin connector block the way of the fan for th rad of the h100.


Got to squeeze them wires, it's an ugly fit with my P8Z68 but I assume it's the same location for the sabertooth. Using braided cables or the 8 pin extensions found in manufacturer's boxes will help with the fit as well.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Got to squeeze them wires, it's an ugly fit with my P8Z68 but I assume it's the same location for the sabertooth. Using braided cables or the 8 pin extensions found in manufacturer's boxes will help with the fit as well.


Thanks ill give it a try with the regular cable if not the extremely repulsive unsleeved extension cable.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Thanks ill give it a try with the regular cable if not the extremely repulsive unsleeved extension cable.


Tell us how it goes, fitting a H100 p/p is still a challenge with the case :/ and yes those extensions are ugly as sin but glad I had one myself lol


----------



## mikejustis

Hi all I just got the Cosmos II and am running into some install issues. The massive amount of fan wires will some day be nice but right now are just confusing. I am installing a Rampage IV Extreme in the Cosmos. It only has 4 pin fan headers on the mobo. At this point I am only going to use the stock fans so do I need to worry about the mass of wires? Help!!


----------



## Tweetbix

If you are going to control the fans through the OS or have them set up to respond to temps, theres no need to worry about the Controller cables.

If you would rather control the fans through a hardware controller (case controller) you can use them, although from what ive seen here there has been problems with the original controller pcb.

The mobo controlled fans may give you better control over them but i prefer dedicated controllers


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikejustis*
> 
> Hi all I just got the Cosmos II and am running into some install issues. The massive amount of fan wires will some day be nice but right now are just confusing. I am installing a Rampage IV Extreme in the Cosmos. It only has 4 pin fan headers on the mobo. At this point I am only going to use the stock fans so do I need to worry about the mass of wires? Help!!


What exactly do you need help with? The fans that coolermaster makes are available at the coolermaster store, they use a 3 pin power plus a two pin LED on/off. If you want to use 4pin fans, be careful, there are two different 4 pin connectors, 4 pin molex (not what you want) and 4 pin PWM (are what you want).


----------



## MykaAurora

Stick with 200mm for intake or to 140mm high CFM + Static ?


----------



## In2Deep

I'm in. My build is under way.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> I'm in. My build is under way.


Done added!


----------



## Tkdmaster

Lemme in! My building fun has just begun!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tkdmaster*
> 
> Lemme in! My building fun has just begun!


So many new people but Welcome to all!!!!


----------



## qcktthfm1

Any Cosmos 2 owner put this baby on a table?
I would like to know what kind of table can support this weight








Or most of you put it on the ground? Any aftermarket compatible wheels we can put under the case?
Any picture would be appreciated.

2nd question:
Do we still need to get the mail in fan controller? I thought there is 2nd revision of this case?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Any Cosmos 2 owner put this baby on a table?
> I would like to know what kind of table can support this weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or most of you put it on the ground? Any aftermarket compatible wheels we can put under the case?
> Any picture would be appreciated.
> 2nd question:
> Do we still need to get the mail in fan controller? I thought there is 2nd revision of this case?


when you get the case for the fan controller you will have to check to see if the pcb is green or not if it's black then it's the new pcb and will work much better.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Any Cosmos 2 owner put this baby on a table?
> I would like to know what kind of table can support this weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or most of you put it on the ground? Any aftermarket compatible wheels we can put under the case?
> Any picture would be appreciated.
> 2nd question:
> Do we still need to get the mail in fan controller? I thought there is 2nd revision of this case?


Any beafy table should do job. I put mine on the table, with loads of radiator fitted. lol~


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Any Cosmos 2 owner put this baby on a table?
> I would like to know what kind of table can support this weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or most of you put it on the ground? Any aftermarket compatible wheels we can put under the case?
> Any picture would be appreciated.
> 2nd question:
> Do we still need to get the mail in fan controller? I thought there is 2nd revision of this case?


I got mine on a 15$ Walmart End table lol..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I got mine on a 15$ Walmart End table lol..


Like a Boss and a Sir


----------



## somonehastaken

I put mine on an old piano bench. Plenty of airflow holds up well. Though it's solid wood, not particle board...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Like a Boss and a Sir


I think there perfect... they fit the case perfect there black and match the case.. there just high enough off the groud to make working on the case a dream..

And they have been tested to hold a 230lbs guy me..


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I think there perfect... they fit the case perfect there black and match the case.. there just high enough off the groud to make working on the case a dream..
> And they have been tested to hold a 230lbs guy me..


what did you use to mount the 200mm after what would be the top hdd cage


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> what did you use to mount the 200mm after what would be the top hdd cage


Zip Ties.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Zip Ties.


thought so, its how i got mine to fit, i was just thinking you might have had another way of mounting it there.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I think there perfect... they fit the case perfect there black and match the case.. there just high enough off the groud to make working on the case a dream..
> And they have been tested to hold a 230lbs guy me..


Tons of dust on your filters on that side panel or is it the light messing with the mesh??


----------



## mpetroul

@ Azefore

Thanks for the reply, I like what you had done with the rear side of yours. I am going to get some of those single wire cables. that really makes the case look good and helps flatten everything out. I have sleeved everything on the fan controller. That really made things look great. I am going to get it in order and I will post some pics.

Again, thanks.
Mike


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Tons of dust on your filters on that side panel or is it the light messing with the mesh??


Mostly light.. As i dust the case weekly..


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Mostly light.. As i dust the case weekly..


speaking of dust....where is my canned air.....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> @ Azefore
> Thanks for the reply, I like what you had done with the rear side of yours. I am going to get some of those single wire cables. that really makes the case look good and helps flatten everything out. I have sleeved everything on the fan controller. That really made things look great. I am going to get it in order and I will post some pics.
> Again, thanks.
> Mike


Sounds good to me, you use paracord on the fan controller wires? In any case I'm eager to see it, will keep an eye open


----------



## Enigma5

I would like to join the group, here is my build!


----------



## Anth0789

^ Welcome aboard!


----------



## sectionsone

Here is my frend build comos ii









































waiting for your comment. Thank's^^


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my frend build comos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comment. Thank's^^


Dude...I want that srx board man.


----------



## Magenus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *precious*
> 
> 
> 480 Rad installed


I love the fans witch are they?


----------



## mtrx

Decided to replace the GTX 680 reference coolers with aftermarket ones.. that means re-locating the sound card for more gpu cooler clearance. Figured I'll install it to the vertical slot with a PCI-E 1x riser cable like this one. Anyone got suggestions where to find a decent looking 25-30cm riser?


----------



## MaN227

almost can't believe I have read ALL 346 pages of this thread to this point.
















Just got in my refurb case , have not gone over it with a fine tooth comb but, to this point only seen very minor blemishes.

it has the black pcb for controller.

I will look at it better today, and perhaps post a few pics.

I have really enjoyed reading all of this thread and didn't really even mind the various derailments of it. lol

I have some stuff bought but the mobo has got my brain fried, the more I read about mobo'z its seems the more confused I get





















, what to do? what to do?
MV5, MVF, G3 Sniper, sabertooth perhaps the upcoming GB UP7 .

I see folks have these so called "build logs" I think I'd like to do that, in hopes that it may helps others that come after me.

silly question, what exactly needs posting to join the cosmos II club? a photo of the case bare or the build complete?

lol there will be many more noob questions to follow as well, you have been warned
















O.K., time for some shut eye, my peeperz are bleeding
















Peace


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> almost can't believe I have read ALL 346 pages of this thread to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in my refurb case , have not gone over it with a fine tooth comb but, to this point only seen very minor blemishes.
> it has the black pcb for controller.
> I will look at it better today, and perhaps post a few pics.
> I have really enjoyed reading all of this thread and didn't really even mind the various derailments of it. lol
> I have some stuff bought but the mobo has got my brain fried, the more I read about mobo'z its seems the more confused I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what to do? what to do?
> MV5, MVF, G3 Sniper, sabertooth perhaps the upcoming GB UP7 .
> I see folks have these so called "build logs" I think I'd like to do that, in hopes that it may helps others that come after me.
> silly question, what exactly needs posting to join the cosmos II club? a photo of the case bare or the build complete?
> lol there will be many more noob questions to follow as well, you have been warned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.K., time for some shut eye, my peeperz are bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


Nice man! build logs are nice but they take some time I tried but didn't have the time to do it really was to hyped to build my rig lol. also for the mobo get the MV5 I wanted that mobo but I didn't want to wait any longer so I got the Asus p8z77-V premium board....love this thing but the MV5 is a OC'ers dream mobo.


----------



## somonehastaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Decided to replace the GTX 680 reference coolers with aftermarket ones.. that means re-locating the sound card for more gpu cooler clearance. Figured I'll install it to the vertical slot with a PCI-E 1x riser cable like this one. Anyone got suggestions where to find a decent looking 25-30cm riser?


All that i've found look like the one you had as an example.It is just a flexible ribbon so you could sleeve it, if you could find the right sleeving, wont bind it or squeeze it.

It looks like you need a X1 extension riser. Here's one
http://www.microsatacables.com/pci-e-express-1x-riser-card-with-flexible-cable/
Custom request your length


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> All that i've found look like the one you had as an example.It is just a flexible ribbon so you could sleeve it, if you could find the right sleeving, wont bind it or squeeze it.
> It looks like you need a X1 extension riser. Here's one
> http://www.microsatacables.com/pci-e-express-1x-riser-card-with-flexible-cable/
> Custom request your length


Dear god...that cable is ugly as hell.....

If you do this, wrap it....please....

-T


----------



## mtrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somonehastaken*
> 
> All that i've found look like the one you had as an example.It is just a flexible ribbon so you could sleeve it, if you could find the right sleeving, wont bind it or squeeze it.
> It looks like you need a X1 extension riser. Here's one
> http://www.microsatacables.com/pci-e-express-1x-riser-card-with-flexible-cable/
> Custom request your length


Yeah, thanks mate. All I've found are those similar 90's looking cables. Guess it's sleeving time.


----------



## Valgaur

Finally got my lighting done....I want that side panel so badly....you have no idea.......I'm super stocked to see this green with a slight tint to that window...gonna be boss!














enjoy the pix if you want I also have a few more as well just let me know!


----------



## _REAPER_

Why don't you just cut your side panel yourself


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Why don't you just cut your side panel yourself


I'm in college no power tools lol!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm in college no power tools lol!


Psh, if it's a big enough college bring it down to the artsy department buildings, sure they got laser cutting or some device for doing it


----------



## Tongan

Val what fans are you using?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Val what fans are you using?


Green Sickleflows from CM and I love them so quiet and move 70 cfm they are awesome


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Green Sickleflows from CM and I love them so quiet and move 70 cfm they are awesome


if you think those 30dba fans are quiet you should try my 18dba 74cfm fans!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> if you think those 30dba fans are quiet you should try my 18dba 74cfm fans!


More like 19 dba good sir

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091&Tpk=sickleflow

^.^ plus they are green hence why i got them lol.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Decided to replace the GTX 680 reference coolers with aftermarket ones.. that means re-locating the sound card for more gpu cooler clearance. Figured I'll install it to the vertical slot with a PCI-E 1x riser cable like this one. Anyone got suggestions where to find a decent looking 25-30cm riser?


What rear fan are you using? I love the black / red color scheme.


----------



## Tweetbix

think he is using a Corsair AF140 or something similar


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> What rear fan are you using? I love the black / red color scheme.


It's a corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fan, you can switch out the color to blue/white


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> think he is using a Corsair AF140 or something similar


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It's a corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fan, you can switch out the color to blue/white


Awesome thanks. I'm gonna get a set to match my build.


----------



## koniu777

few more pictures of my system (95% done)


----------



## In2Deep

You should sell those windows.


----------



## In2Deep

I need a new fan controller as well... PM sent!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> few more pictures of my system (95% done)


All that white and u forgot the only White PCb 680...


----------



## MykaAurora

Finished cleaning some stuff..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> 
> Finished cleaning some stuff..


one or two pumps?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> one or two pumps?


One..


----------



## erroll1906

I just snagged one of these beauties on ebay .Was a demo case but still brand new £205 I think I got a bargain.I have my H100 Water cooling ,4 Cougar Vortex CF-V 12HP fans for my push pull configuration and my OCZ 1000 WATT PSU..Still looking for my Intel i7 3960X processor and Asus lga 2011 motherboard.


----------



## AllanGamer

Here's my little contribution!

I did modded a CM fan to work with Cosmos II fan controller and placed it on front.
And unfortunately I still have the old PCB, as the Brazilian Cooler Master support is unreachable and never responded my emails regarding the availability of the new PCB here.
I posted a part request on US site anyway, but still there's no reply.


Is an working in progress... I have to manage where to fit the cold cathode UV switch or if it's possible to use the fan controller to turn it on. Have anyone tried that?
I have a 2nd UV cold cathode lamp to be installed yet.



I forgot to take a shot from the radiator. I got to fit one 2x 140mm Koolance rad on the bottom of the case. Pretty tight, but it works!

Specs:
Core i7 3770 with CPU 350 AT Koolance block
ASUS Sabertooth Z77
EVGA GTX 580 with Koolance waterblock
G.Skill Ripjaws X
CM Silent Pro 850W PS
Corsair Force GT 240GB Windows SSD
WD Caviar Black 2TB Storage HDD (inside HD silencer Smart Drive Neo)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB Backup HDD
LG Blu-ray burner.
Koolance RP 980 with PMP400 pump
Koolance radiator 2x 140
Tygon tubing

My goal is to keep the system as quiet as possible, even if that means accepting higher temps.
See ya!


----------



## mikejustis

mine...not as fancy yet.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It's a corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fan.


I went with the same fan!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> I went with the same fan!


Good pick, I have the same as well lol, what's your plans for that little guy on the desk?


----------



## In2Deep

The plan is to put the red Enermax fans down where the HDD bays are on the bottom. Just looking for a subtle splash of red to tie into the Rampage 4 Extreme and the memory. Went with a Supernova NEX 1500 for a PSU (overkill I know) which comes with black and red sleeved cables so I figured why the heck not!


----------



## DeXel

Guys just want to share my experience with this case's fan controller.

I bought Cougar CF-V12HB and Gentle Typhoon AP15s recently.

Gentle Typhoons make buzzing noise when used with fan controller, and so do Cougar fans, but you can barely hear them compared to GTs.
NF-P12 seems fine though.

And BTW a blade on one of my Cougar fans just fall of







. This is the first fan that did this to me. I wonder if Newegg or Cougar will honor RMA...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused you. Since you are our valued customer, in order to save your time and effort, I have directly issued a $12.17 credit as refund of the item # xxxxxxx . Please allow 3-5 business days for the funds to be posted to your original payment method. Meanwhile please simply keep the item you have received as we do not require it to be returned. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email.
> 
> Thank you


Wow! Newegg rocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> I went with the same fan!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you don't mind, please share your experience with these fans on Cosmos 2 controller. Thanks!


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Guys just want to share my experience with this case's fan controller.
> I bought Cougar CF-V12HB and Gentle Typhoon AP15s recently.
> Gentle Typhoons make buzzing noise when used with fan controller, and so do Cougar fans, but you can barely hear them compared to GTs.
> NF-P12 seems fine though.
> And BTW a blade on one of my Cougar fans just fall of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is the first fan that did this to me. I wonder if Newegg or Cougar will honor RMA...
> EDIT:
> Wow! Newegg rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind, please share your experience with these fans on Cosmos 2 controller. Thanks!


 Check your fan controller on the Cosmos 2 case it the PCB is Green it is the old fan controller if it is Black then it is the new fan controller. If it is green you will need to RMA with Cooler Master to get new controller.


----------



## Tweetbix

Did a bit of cable management yesterday on my Cosmos II, (im still yet to post a pic of it), checked my PCB, its green, don't really care as i have just removed all the fan controller cables from the PCB, and am using a seperate more useful controller, and after removing all of them and tidying it up a little, its still an absolute mess.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Did a bit of cable management yesterday on my Cosmos II, (im still yet to post a pic of it), checked my PCB, its green, don't really care as i have just removed all the fan controller cables from the PCB, and am using a seperate more useful controller, and after removing all of them and tidying it up a little, its still an absolute mess.


Contradiction unfathomable

Edit: Jk, whats the messiness coming from?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Check your fan controller on the Cosmos 2 case it the PCB is Green it is the old fan controller if it is Black then it is the new fan controller. If it is green you will need to RMA with Cooler Master to get new controller.


It's black. I mentioned that previously in this thread, but it's not like everybody should remember







.

This is really the only bad thing about this case, and that's unfortunate. Well, besides that you can't fit a thick radiator on the top.


----------



## In2Deep

Update: splashes of red are coming along nicely. Loving this look so far. The only grip I have is that when you pull the power supply into it's final resting place it pulls the unit out to where part of the sticker and logo is hidden. Right now all I see is "X 1500"


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Contradiction unfathomable
> Edit: Jk, whats the messiness coming from?


The amount of cables i still have there, and also where ive got to route them all to


----------



## MaN227

I know I read it "somewhere" in this tread but as far as fans go, the front can take 2 200mm fans? a 200 and a 140? or what combos can be used . when I read the "cooling" part of manual its not clear to me if it has holes that line up for the different size or not. sorry to trouble and thx for your help.









I will have 4 120s on top for the H100
a 140 in rear
2 120's on bottom harddrive
and not sure about the front. perhaps its ONE 200 and no more ? or a combo?
going with pwm cougar fans.

trying to sort out my order for fans. read the CM megaflow 200 is a solid choice for front but wanna be clear as to fan size and mounting options before i order them.


----------



## Hokies83

In the front 200mm on top 120mm on the bottom you can remove the useless upper hdd bay and put another 200mm there tho.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I know I read it "somewhere" in this tread but as far as fans go, the front can take 2 200mm fans? a 200 and a 140? or what combos can be used . when I read the "cooling" part of manual its not clear to me if it has holes that line up for the different size or not. sorry to trouble and thx for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have 4 120s on top for the H100
> a 140 in rear
> 2 120's on bottom harddrive
> and not sure about the front. perhaps its ONE 200 and no more ? or a combo?
> going with pwm cougar fans.
> trying to sort out my order for fans. read the CM megaflow 200 is a solid choice for front but wanna be clear as to fan size and mounting options before i order them.


On the direct front, you can fit a 200mm, and below that a 120mm.
However on the HDD cage behind the 200mm, you can mount a 120mm if you mount it to the HDD cage, or you can take the HDD cage out altogether and cable tie a 200mm into the holes that the hdd cage mounted to.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> On the direct front, you can fit a 200mm, and below that a 120mm.
> However on the HDD cage behind the 200mm, you can mount a 120mm if you mount it to the HDD cage, or you can take the HDD cage out altogether and cable tie a 200mm into the holes that the hdd cage mounted to.



or keep the HDD's


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> or keep the HDD's


SSDs will mount behind the MB tray do away with poopy upper HDD bay.

Ur prolly losing 40% cfm/air pressure thru that bay.


----------



## Tongan

TAKE THEM OUT!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> 
> TAKE THEM OUT!!!!


White theme bro u need to buy this from me







only Gpu With a true white pcb...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300158/galaxy-gtx-680-soc-hall-of-fame-white-pcb-1300mhz-3500mem-trade-560ti-cash-send-offers/0_20


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> White theme bro u need to buy this from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only Gpu With a true white pcb...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300158/galaxy-gtx-680-soc-hall-of-fame-white-pcb-1300mhz-3500mem-trade-560ti-cash-send-offers/0_20
> No way.... LOL


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*


You do not want a white pcb to go with your white theme?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You do not want a white pcb to go with your white theme?


use PM not the cosmos 2 page for recommendation of products that aren't the Cosmos 2 related.

Also I will not take out my hard drive space's I like their placement and usage I can hide the ssd but I prefer to have them all easily accessible. Also a fan can't technically loose airflow based off of fluid dynamics. As the fluid moves a small vacuum is created pulling extra air around it to equal out to the full airflow rated to the fan ^.^.

Gotta love learning fluid dynamics for airflow over wings and props! Thanks aviation!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> use PM not the cosmos 2 page for recommendation of products that aren't the Cosmos 2 related.
> Also I will not take out my hard drive space's I like their placement and usage I can hide the ssd but I prefer to have them all easily accessible. Also a fan can't technically loose airflow based off of fluid dynamics. As the fluid moves a small vacuum is created pulling extra air around it to equal out to the full airflow rated to the fan ^.^.
> Gotta love learning fluid dynamics for airflow over wings and props! Thanks aviation!


Valgaur you trying out to be a mod now lol?

Also those Sdd/Hdd disturb the air flow and create choke points for air = less air flow.


----------



## In2Deep

Do you need to drill out rivets to take the upper HDD bay out?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Do you need to drill out rivets to take the upper HDD bay out?


No u can take a flat head screw driver under the heats and pop them out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Valgaur you trying out to be a mod now lol?
> Also those Sdd/Hdd disturb the air flow and create choke points for air = less air flow.


Nope ^.^ but been seeing lots of off topics lately on the forums i go to lol. with the front intake I couldn't care about where the air goes as long as the air goes in thats all that matters. the back fan however applies to the statement I said earlier pushing through is different than pulling through restrictions.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No u can take a flat head screw driver under the heats and pop them out.


In that case I'm gonna take mine out too.


----------



## MaN227

thanks for the replies about the front fans question fellaz









got my fan order in.


----------



## Anth0789

I think I will remove the front HD's I have no use for them either.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I think I will remove the front HD's I have no use for them either.


Forever alone lol.....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Forever alone lol.....


Yep those HDD bays are useless and an eye sore you can hide like 8 SSDs behind the mother board tray... Which i will be doing soon im going to remove the lowwer HDD bays aswell.

Then ima close off the vents on the mb side door put 2 fans on the view door 1 on the front and use static pressure to cause an up drift into the upper part of the case from the lower.


----------



## Anth0789

Looks more cleaner!


----------



## MaN227

so what EXACTLY need I provide to be in the "club" ? a photo of case or its box with my forum name in it? something else?

I think the last of my parts for build to be on their way. looking forward to building in this case.

The Beast


----------



## MykaAurora

At last, managed to remove those stubborn rivets for top HDD bay.. lol~


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> so what EXACTLY need I provide to be in the "club" ? a photo of case or its box with my forum name in it? something else?
> I think the last of my parts for build to be on their way. looking forward to building in this case.
> The Beast


Just a photo is enough.


----------



## In2Deep

WOW! UPS really came through today. Got the new iPhone5 AND a bunch of goodies for the current project. Time to dig in!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> WOW! UPS really came through today. Got the new iPhone5 AND a bunch of goodies for the current project. Time to dig in!


Nice SSD.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> WOW! UPS really came through today. Got the new iPhone5 AND a bunch of goodies for the current project. Time to dig in!


I'm sure your excited , I have more stuff to arrive on Monday, can't wait to "DIG IN" as you say


----------



## In2Deep

Thanks guys, it sure is fun. Mobo, CPU and memory is in. Just sleeved a fan cable (my first time) now I'm planning on some more sleeving before I throw the H100 in


----------



## In2Deep

Here is an updated pic with the new parts in:


----------



## Azefore

^ Mmm, looking real good now, what GPU(s) are going in?


----------



## In2Deep

I've been waiting on the W7000 but I'm tired of waiting so I may just go with a couple of 6GB Vapor-X 7970's. I know they are not even in the same category but I'm still undecided on which direction I want to go.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> After sleeved my front panel cosmos ii and remove glue >.<


What did you use to remove the glue?


----------



## Tweetbix

I ended up removing all the cables, to get them loose from the board i just wiggled the connectors back and forth a little, came loose real easy and pulled them off. PCB end of the connectors are still there if i want to reattach them


----------



## MykaAurora

Questions, what is the purpose of the ground cables for the front panel?

I've read in forums, humming in headphone connected at the front panel jack maybe due to grounding loops for the front panel. The solution is to disconnect it. But, I've wonder what will happen if there is no grounding for the front panel. Will it short out my system.

http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/312283.aspx

Also, why my system will turn off for a second then reboot, after I hit the power button ( Cold boot ). Whenever I didn't switch off the power supply, it will start as normal.


----------



## Tweetbix

Ok finally got round to getting photos of mine.
Sorry for slightly dodgy photos, have a dslr but room is cramped and was right under a window


Spoiler: Warning: Big Photos Inside



View of inside case









Better view with sort of view of door









Cable Clutter









Door Closed with LED's









Door Down









Door up (it has 2 red led fans in the front, but because it was bright inside it was hard to get a decent pic of them)









And now for some random shots


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Ok finally got round to getting photos of mine.
> Sorry for slightly dodgy photos, have a dslr but room is cramped and was right under a window
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Big Photos Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View of inside case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view with sort of view of door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Clutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door Closed with LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door up (it has 2 red led fans in the front, but because it was bright inside it was hard to get a decent pic of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for some random shots


Dude, reroute your cables, do some cable management from time to time. Helps me sort those tricky cables.


----------



## Eylev

Hi, Is the power on led cable for Cosmos2 Front IO Panel is molex type?


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Dude, reroute your cables, do some cable management from time to time. Helps me sort those tricky cables.


i have done cable management from time to time, ive got extensions and splitters to reduce the amount of cables coming out of the PSU, and frankly I'm happy how i have it now, no one makes a window for the back side of the motherboard tray so no one is gonna see it


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> i have done cable management from time to time, ive got extensions and splitters to reduce the amount of cables coming out of the PSU, and frankly I'm happy how i have it now, no one makes a window for the back side of the motherboard tray so no one is gonna see it


Its true. But no offense dude, your cables at the good stuff side kinda messy. Heh.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Hi, Is the power on led cable for Cosmos2 Front IO Panel is molex type?


I only can find the power switch and the HDD LED only.. Im not sure whether the the Molex 4pin is for the Power On Led..


----------



## Tweetbix

i cant do anything with the ones coming out of the optical bays or the side door, other than that i could get more extensions for the IO/USB cables


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> I only can find the power switch and the HDD LED only.. Im not sure whether the the Molex 4pin is for the Power On Led..


the molex is used to power the integrated fan controller, i dont think ive ever seen the power on button light up


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> i cant do anything with the ones coming out of the optical bays or the side door, other than that i could get more extensions for the IO/USB cables


Nah, you have enough extensions.


----------



## Eylev

Argh.. So the Front Panel IO for Power Button doesnt light up??


----------



## Tweetbix

could check a review, but as far as i have had mine it hasnt lit up


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Argh.. So the Front Panel IO for Power Button doesnt light up??


The power button of the front panel, doesn't light up, not in the newer version of the the controler (black pcb) nither on the old one (green pcb).
The only thing that light's up are the leds of the fans, when they are connected to the 3 pin cables with a strange connector on the end.


----------



## Flygye

Has anyone tried to connect some custom leds to the cosmos controler?
Because i want to try it, connecting some leds to the controler, and make him a switch, so i can switch on/off the leds from the controler.

it is possible, the controler are capable of taking all that, the voltages are good, nothing will burn out ?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Has anyone tried to connect some custom leds to the cosmos controler?
> Because i want to try it, connecting some leds to the controler, and make him a switch, so i can switch on/off the leds from the controler.
> it is possible, the controler are capable of taking all that, the voltages are good, nothing will burn out ?


Suppose it will work, because LED have a low current rating, and same voltage rating ( 8-12v ) ..

But, I've burned my LED switch, connecting CCFL Kit.. But that was due to the inverter needed to run CCFL.

LOL!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Has anyone tried to connect some custom leds to the cosmos controler?
> Because i want to try it, connecting some leds to the controler, and make him a switch, so i can switch on/off the leds from the controler.
> it is possible, the controler are capable of taking all that, the voltages are good, nothing will burn out ?


Guess it's time for me to post my new lighting then!
















....I blew my led switch as well........it just stopped suddenly lol.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Guess it's time for me to post my new lighting then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I blew my led switch as well........it just stopped suddenly lol.


Well, you've burned it. Do those light still connected to those wires? Or you're using molex power?

I'm scared to connect any lights from controller LED wires, afraid it might burn the hell out of my front panel. LOL~


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Well, you've burned it. Do those light still connected to those wires? Or you're using molex power?
> I'm scared to connect any lights from controller LED wires, afraid it might burn the hell out of my front panel. LOL~


nope they are still all plugged in to the fan controller lines i just can't turn them off lol....it's basically a molex with the non switchable lighting basically.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> nope they are still all plugged in to the fan controller lines i just can't turn them off lol....it's basically a molex with the non switchable lighting basically.


Yeah? I've opened the controller, and there's a burned mark on the PCB. Thats why kinda scared a bit. Its fine to lose LED switch, don't want to lose other controllers.

Owh and I'm thinking to connect back my CCFL kits. Haha. Not a good idea?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Guess it's time for me to post my new lighting then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I blew my led switch as well........it just stopped suddenly lol.


Looks all good besides upper Hdds bays









I gots a surprize tooooo.


You see the diff between 2560x1440 Ips vs 1080i Tn? And thats a 600$ 1080i 120hz TN monitor lol Think of the diff between 2560x1440 and the Cheapo 1080i panels...


----------



## MaN227

@valguar you should name that box the green hornet, I think of that everytime I see it. looks good, I particularly like the strip of led's on top, if that is a strip that is









@hokie, your little one is a cutie and hey that monitor aint so bad either lol . is that the cat leap with only DVI-D connector? does it have any manual adjustments you can make? or are you stuck with what is factory set?


----------



## In2Deep

Using an H100 on an Asus Rampage IV Extreme in a Cosmos II: do you attach the H100 to the CPU fan header on the MoBo or do you use the stock fan controller harness?

I'm asking because I haven't received my replacement pcb from Coolermaster yet (it's been 7 days)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> @valguar you should name that box the green hornet, I think of that everytime I see it. looks good, I particularly like the strip of led's on top, if that is a strip that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hokie, your little one is a cutie and hey that monitor aint so bad either lol . is that the cat leap with only DVI-D connector? does it have any manual adjustments you can make? or are you stuck with what is factory set?


The left is the 2560x1440 ips Cat Leap the right is The 600$ Acer bmiild 120hz panel.

You can adjust screen setting in Nvidia control panel.

When there both sitting infront of you the diff is huge... however i like 3d movies.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Looks all good besides upper Hdds bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gots a surprize tooooo.
> 
> You see the diff between 2560x1440 Ips vs 1080i Tn? And thats a 600$ 1080i 120hz TN monitor lol Think of the diff between 2560x1440 and the Cheapo 1080i panels...


Yeah I know. I gotta get my computer company started up first then I'm going to get another 680 most likely next then the leap. Ohh for the Cougars (yes I'm getting some freakin finally) can you make them go faster to get 110CFM? I have seen that in a few places and am very curious about that because of [email protected] temps wanna make them a bit better and I don't care if it's a tad louder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> @valguar you should name that box the green hornet, I think of that everytime I see it. looks good, I particularly like the strip of led's on top, if that is a strip that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is a strip it's the bitfenix led strips. love these things and I think I am going to name it the green horn it now that you say that since it would be a much better name for it.


----------



## Flygye

Thanks you guys for the answer, but i'm still in the same situation.
It can be possible to connect a custom led to the led cable switch on the controler?

what is the schematic of the wires? It's is necessary to use some resistors on the way (470 oms for 12V) ?
How connect all this?

That's what i want to know. if anyone can help me.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Thanks you guys for the answer, but i'm still in the same situation.
> It can be possible to connect a custom led to the led cable switch on the controler?
> what is the schematic of the wires? It's is necessary to use some resistors on the way (470 oms for 12V) ?
> How connect all this?
> That's what i want to know. if anyone can help me.....


These are the ones I use and they are amazing things

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12832/lit-251/BitFenix_Alchemy_Connect_15_LED_Light_Strip_-_300mm_-_Green_BFA-ACL-30GK15-RP.html

They connect right into the provided led pin that are on the fan controller and they just plug right in without and hassles.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> These are the ones I use and they are amazing things
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12832/lit-251/BitFenix_Alchemy_Connect_15_LED_Light_Strip_-_300mm_-_Green_BFA-ACL-30GK15-RP.html
> They connect right into the provided led pin that are on the fan controller and they just plug right in without and hassles.


U need the G1 Sniper 3 for your colors lol buy one and sell the one u got =p

Also your system name Should be The Green Hornet lol Or the Green Lantern


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> U need the G1 Sniper 3 for your colors lol buy one and sell the one u got =p
> Also your system name Should be The Green Hornet lol Or the Green Lantern


I've thought about it but I love the features on this mobo. and also I coulkd get a heafty some on it since ASUS only made it for 3 months it's gona I can't find it anywhere lol. It also lets my dual sli in 16x for both lanes!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I've thought about it but I love the features on this mobo. and also I coulkd get a heafty some on it since ASUS only made it for 3 months it's gona I can't find it anywhere lol. It also lets my dual sli in 16x for both lanes!


My G1 Sniper 3 Sli runs 16x 16x on both lines @[email protected] thats not a big deal









Meh ive always hated the Baby boy Mbs they always look like generic boards to me... Asus should atleast do a Black PCB/Dark Blue theme.. The baby blues gotta go..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131850

I think that board was like 339$? Anywho u should be able to ask 200-250$ for it and get it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My G1 Sniper 3 Sli runs 16x 16x on both lines @[email protected] thats not a big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh ive always hated the Baby boy Mbs they always look like generic boards to me... Asus should atleast do a Black PCB/Dark Blue theme.. The baby blues gotta go..


That i completely agree with originally I wanted the MVE but nooooooo it haaaaad to come out right as i got my mobo.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That i completely agree with originally I wanted the MVE but nooooooo it haaaaad to come out right as i got my mobo.


Meh if that board does not fit your colors it is kinda useless G1 Sniper 3 has way more gaming options... Only thing that board has the G1 Sniper 3 does not is better LN2 Overclocking support for reaching 6ghz+

Somebody like me whos theme is red/black it would work well.. But i got this g1 Sniper 3 dirt cheap lol.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> These are the ones I use and they are amazing things
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12832/lit-251/BitFenix_Alchemy_Connect_15_LED_Light_Strip_-_300mm_-_Green_BFA-ACL-30GK15-RP.html
> They connect right into the provided led pin that are on the fan controller and they just plug right in without and hassles.


I don't want to buy a pre-made led's stripe.









I want to make my own custom led's.









Cut the wires, solder the resistors, crimp the pins onto the wires, sleeve the wires etc etc etc.

That's why i've ask those questions.
Including the schematics of the wires connections...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Meh if that board does not fit your colors it is kinda useless G1 Sniper 3 has way more gaming options... Only thing that board has the G1 Sniper 3 does not is better LN2 Overclocking support for reaching 6ghz+
> Somebody like me whos theme is red/black it would work well.. But i got this g1 Sniper 3 dirt cheap lol.


Yeah i suppose but I have already put stuff onto the provided ssd on the board boots so fast lol. I like the in home features that i will be utilizing later on for my company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I don't want to buy a pre-made led's stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make my own custom led's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the wires, solder the resistors, crimp the pins onto the wires, sleeve the wires etc etc etc.
> That's why i've ask those questions.
> Including the schematics of the wires connections...


Ohh......well sad day for the help...


----------



## ThatGuy1614

I love my cosmos 2 so much, perfect case. Only con is it's heavier than a southern Hooker


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy1614*
> 
> I love my cosmos 2 so much, perfect case. Only con is it's heavier than a southern Hooker


true that lol but seriously can anyone answer my question about how to speed up the cougar 120mm's to do 110CFM?


----------



## Hokies83

74 cfm and the static pressure they put out is more then enough for a silent fan...

If you want 110cfm get one that does that lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 74 cfm and the static pressure they put out is more then enough for a silent fan...
> If you want 110cfm get one that does that lol


I'm going to buy the cougars i was just curious about it is all.


----------



## Hokies83

well i do think there are ways to adjust volts of a fan to make them run faster but i have never done it..

That would be a good question for the Air cooling forums.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> well i do think there are ways to adjust volts of a fan to make them run faster but i have never done it..
> That would be a good question for the Air cooling forums.


I suppose.


----------



## mpetroul

@Flygye

I have custom LED boards that I made up myself connected to the system LED connectors. I bought my connectors and pins from mouser, link below

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/TE-Connectivity-AMP/2029047-2/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtsLRyDR9nM1zNXMRhd2ct2RI4x4F5g4NE%3d

Just make sure they are the two pin low profile ones. That will have the clip on the right side, normally they come on the top.


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> @Flygye
> I have custom LED boards that I made up myself connected to the system LED connectors. I bought my connectors and pins from mouser, link below
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/TE-Connectivity-AMP/2029047-2/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMtsLRyDR9nM1zNXMRhd2ct2RI4x4F5g4NE%3d
> Just make sure they are the two pin low profile ones. That will have the clip on the right side, normally they come on the top.


Have you a schematic of the wire's connection?
And which resistors did you used?


----------



## mpetroul

Yeah,

I can get something together for you.. Look on page 103, I had posted some photos there.

I had bought a prototyping board to try some things out. If you like him I can let you know where I got them, there are a lot of different things you can do.

If you find the LED you would like to use, mouser or newark has millions then use this site to figure out what you would need for resistors.

I use this one, but you can just use Ohm's law if you would like to figure it out on your own. I=V/R (right?)

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Let me know what you would like to do and I can help you get a drawing going.

Thanks,
Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> more on my LEDs
> The first one I did, trying to get it all figured out.
> 
> The second one I did, getting a little better.
> 
> Here is a connector end, they will plug into the led connectors on my Cosmos ii
> 
> Various photos of connectors I used and wiring etc
> 
> 
> Here they are lit up
> 
> They are really bright, so I made up a rheostat just to dim them to take the pictures
> 
> [/quote


----------



## Nessuno89

guys i have a problem:
http://imgur.com/LgXPl

I can not put the other 2 fans below .... there is the 8-pin cpu!

I see that many of you were able to put 4 fans all'h100 as you did?

Thank you!


----------



## Flygye

Thank you very much for your answer mpetroul.

That should help to know that is possible to connect some custom led work to the cosmos II controler.

What i want is something like this:

I have already done 2 custom stripes led's, 1 with 2 leds and another with 3 leds.

What i made was, connecting 1 led (blue led 5mm 3.3v 20mA) to a 3 pin fan connector.
I connect the anode led (positive leg to a resistor (470 oms) ), then the resistor to the 12v wire of the 12v PSU; and the cathode (negative leg) to the ground wire. This is directly connected to the 12v fan power controler.







(it works)

The same for all other led's.

What i want to do is to have a switch (on/ff) on the middle of the wire connecting ( connecting this to the led wire extension of the cosmos ii controler).
Or another way is to have a external button (on/off) to have the oportunity to switch on/off the leds. (buttons like the Vandal Switch ) for example.


----------



## Flygye

I have this cable scheme....

is this the correct wire connection for a simple on/off button?



And if i want other kind of buttons, live the vandal switch or the buttons with led ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessuno89*
> 
> guys i have a problem:
> http://imgur.com/LgXPl
> I can not put the other 2 fans below .... there is the 8-pin cpu!
> I see that many of you were able to put 4 fans all'h100 as you did?
> Thank you!


You can't unless you either move the rad (my best option for you) or else get individual sleeved cables and takes lots of time getting them through and around the fans!

Good luck!

P.S. I actually decided to just move my rad towards the front more it's kind of a tight turn on the tubes but it works.


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> You can't unless you either move the rad (my best option for you) or else get individual sleeved cables and takes lots of time getting them through and around the fans!
> Good luck!
> P.S. I actually decided to just move my rad towards the front more it's kind of a tight turn on the tubes but it works.


OR...

You can cut the sleeving off your 8pin and flatten them.You will put pressure on the 8pin connector but it will fit.

-T (same concept as the individually sleeved cables)


----------



## UKFireman

Can i join also?

Just starting building a new gaming rig. Managed to get the Cosmos 2 refurbished from Cooler Master, well pleased with the price! and case is like new.Be a few weeks before its all finished but here`s some pics of work done so far.


----------



## Orgios

ok now get this!! After a hard days work i return to find my new Cooler Master Cosmos 2!! cool right? I put in 4 hours to migrate my system, and when I power on!!!! nothing happens...

To make a long story sort after troubleshooting (a lot!!) I finally put my old case side by side and plug in the power on cable to the motherboard and it boots perfectly!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any ideas?? faulty controller? or I should be checking something I am not? fan controller is working, so is the led button, reset is NOT working as well....

Help? please?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> ok now get this!! After a hard days work i return to find my new Cooler Master Cosmos 2!! cool right? I put in 4 hours to migrate my system, and when I power on!!!! nothing happens...
> To make a long story sort after troubleshooting (a lot!!) I finally put my old case side by side and plug in the power on cable to the motherboard and it boots perfectly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Any ideas?? faulty controller? or I should be checking something I am not? fan controller is working, so is the led button, reset is NOT working as well....
> Help? please?


Bad controller on the Case id say. give CM a Call.

Also that is a goodthing about Gigabyte with the power buttons on the boards lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> ok now get this!! After a hard days work i return to find my new Cooler Master Cosmos 2!! cool right? I put in 4 hours to migrate my system, and when I power on!!!! nothing happens...
> To make a long story sort after troubleshooting (a lot!!) I finally put my old case side by side and plug in the power on cable to the motherboard and it boots perfectly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Any ideas?? faulty controller? or I should be checking something I am not? fan controller is working, so is the led button, reset is NOT working as well....
> Help? please?


try taking out mobo screws one by one I had mobo electical currents messing with things try that before calling CM


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Nessuno89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> You can't unless you either move the rad (my best option for you) or else get individual sleeved cables and takes lots of time getting them through and around the fans!
> Good luck!
> P.S. I actually decided to just move my rad towards the front more it's kind of a tight turn on the tubes but it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> OR...
> You can cut the sleeving off your 8pin and flatten them.You will put pressure on the 8pin connector but it will fit.
> -T (same concept as the individually sleeved cables)


Thank you!

Then you advise me to move the radiator h100 on the right!

I'll do that then, I hope to have no problems

THX


----------



## Ensabrenoir

cant wait to post my new pics


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> try taking out mobo screws one by one I had mobo electical currents messing with things try that before calling CM


tried everything nothing helped, i did contact us live help they suggested I request a new part but as I live in Greece i had to contact coolermaster.nl I hope they respond quickly as I heard in earlier pages that they take some time to respond. I'll let you know how that goes, in the meantime sign me up?


----------



## mpetroul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I have this cable scheme....
> is this the correct wire connection for a simple on/off button?
> 
> And if i want other kind of buttons, live the vandal switch or the buttons with led ?


That would work fine, you can either sink it (switch on the common) or source it (switch on the pos side).

there is an LED switch on the cosmos contoller for the LEDs. If you want to have them on separate switches that is what you would want to do.

Let us see what you have when you are finished, I am looking for ideas on what to do with mine.

I hope they give us a window sometime soon, I could make my own but I really like the factory window look. Just like my cosmos 1000 that they sold a window for.

Then all the LED stuff we do will be able to be seen.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> tried everything nothing helped, i did contact us live help they suggested I request a new part but as I live in Greece i had to contact coolermaster.nl I hope they respond quickly as I heard in earlier pages that they take some time to respond. I'll let you know how that goes, in the meantime sign me up?


Welcome Orgios!! i was in Greece last year. Amazing place!! I put a few pounds on while i was there.

-T


----------



## Warsteiner

I just ordered a Cosmos II today from Newegg.com. I could not pass up the deal. I got the case for $288 shipped. The sale goes through tomorrow if anyone else wants to pick one up.


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Welcome Orgios!! i was in Greece last year. Amazing place!! I put a few pounds on while i was there.
> -T


Yep







we greeks know how to eat well , I just returned home from a very lovely dinner by the sea!! 30C at night here still


----------



## Tongan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we greeks know how to eat well , I just returned home from a very lovely dinner by the sea!! 30C at night here still


I was their during the garbage strike....Ohhh man....what a smell....(italy) hahaha


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> I was their during the garbage strike....Ohhh man....what a smell....(italy) hahaha


that was...unfortunate









On another note the io panel is already on the way, support was as fast as it could....


----------



## DCPL

Plan on getting a Cosmos 2 soon







but i want to know if its worth buying a refurb off of Coolermaster, or just getting the real deal, because that extra money would go into a second GTX 670.


----------



## UKFireman

Go for the refurbished and save some money. I received my refurbished one just about 2 weeks ago, looks new to me


----------



## Eylev

Hi all,

I halfway about to finish my simple water cooling setup in my cosmos2 casing but after i shutdown.. there is some empty space in the tube that is near to my reservior.. Should i fill to the full? This tube is leading to my reservoir..


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Hi all,
> I halfway about to finish my simple water cooling setup in my cosmos2 casing but after i shutdown.. there is some empty space in the tube that is near to my reservior.. Should i fill to the full? This tube is leading to my reservoir..


Still have air pockets.. Keep bleeding, until no rumbling noise from pump.


----------



## Samerai

Hi guys, was thinking about getting this awesome case, I have a question and hope someone could help me, is there a radiator list for what kind of radiator that will fit on top, WITH OUT ANY MODIFICATION







, I was thinking about this exact radiator ( LINK ) , will this fit perfectly?

Thx a lot.
Samer.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samerai*
> 
> Hi guys, was thinking about getting this awesome case, I have a question and hope someone could help me, is there a radiator list for what kind of radiator that will fit on top, WITH OUT ANY MODIFICATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was thinking about this exact radiator ( LINK ) , will this fit perfectly?
> Thx a lot.
> Samer.


XSPC EX 360 with pull or push should be just fine, without mods. If you're configuring push+pull, should be depending on your board / tight fit if you managed to squeeze those.


----------



## Samerai

Thx a lot







.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samerai*
> 
> Thx a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't forget to bend those fan brackets for the top fan. FYI the position of that thing can be found in manual, if you didn't noticed it.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Plan on getting a Cosmos 2 soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i want to know if its worth buying a refurb off of Coolermaster, or just getting the real deal, because that extra money would go into a second GTX 670.


I picked up a refurb and personally I would think it were new. with the very slightest of blemishes, hardly visable. I have a surface .... um rub on one door and a teeny tiny dent in the other. , very happy buying refurb direct from CM.







why waste money on new?

well there is ONE catch, warranty is only like 90 days, but if you see a case is messed up surely you will notice within 90 days.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Still have air pockets.. Keep bleeding, until no rumbling noise from pump.


Hi, im very new to watercooling.. you said keep on bleeding.. meaning to fill up the res with coolant? Or to take out the filling cap to release some air?


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> XSPC EX 360 with pull or push should be just fine, without mods. If you're configuring push+pull, should be depending on your board / tight fit if you managed to squeeze those.


Hmmm, mine also XSPC EX360 but i do need to mod to install the 3rd fan due to misaligned screw holes..


----------



## Eylev

Think some of the cosmos II user also having the same issue of installing the 3rd fan if im not wrong.. you can refer to some earlier pages..


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Think some of the cosmos II user also having the same issue of installing the 3rd fan if im not wrong.. you can refer to some earlier pages..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Hmmm, mine also XSPC EX360 but i do need to mod to install the 3rd fan due to misaligned screw holes..


Yes, some ingenuity would solve the problem. I've installed my 3rd fan first, just mount the fan to the case, not to the radiator. then install the 1st and 2nd to the radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Hi, im very new to watercooling.. you said keep on bleeding.. meaning to fill up the res with coolant? Or to take out the filling cap to release some air?


Turn on and off your pump for 3 second apart. Shake/tilt from side to side / front and back of your casing. When the reservoir have more air than coolant, refill it.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Turn on and off your pump for 3 second apart. Shake/tilt from side to side / front and back of your casing. When the reservoir have more air than coolant, refill it.


But the problem is, if i switch off my pump, the coolant in the reservoir will hit to the max cap and if i want to open refill port, it will overflow.. Pardon me as im still a newbie in water-cooling, do you mean when the reservoir have more space, i should refill with coolant? As i dont really understand what you mean when reservoir have more air than coolant..


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> But the problem is, if i switch off my pump, the coolant in the reservoir will hit to the max cap and if i want to open refill port, it will overflow.. Pardon me as im still a newbie in water-cooling, do you mean when the reservoir have more space, i should refill with coolant? As i dont really understand what you mean when reservoir have more air than coolant..


Sorry. IMO, for your case i would leave the loop running for longer period, usually air will come out by itself.


----------



## Valgaur

you could loosen your input hole of your reservoir and let the air clean itself out while letting it run over night but you will have to replace the liquid that is displaced from the air being gone.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I picked up a refurb and personally I would think it were new. with the very slightest of blemishes, hardly visable. I have a surface .... um rub on one door and a teeny tiny dent in the other. , very happy buying refurb direct from CM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why waste money on new?
> well there is ONE catch, warranty is only like 90 days, but if you see a case is messed up surely you will notice within 90 days.


alright sweet so a refurb it is, my next question is where is the best place to mount the H-100?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> alright sweet so a refurb it is, my next question is where is the best place to mount the H-100?


You have 5 options..

3 up top 1 on the front and 1 on the side door

It all depends on your cases Air flow plan..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You have 5 options..
> 3 up top 1 on the front and 1 on the side door
> It all depends on your cases Air flow plan..


And if you wanna open your case


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> And if you wanna open your case


You can rubber mount so when u pull the door open it free's it's self.

Or you can mount it to the lower shelf so many options.

You can even use a drill bit on the top cover and mount the h-100 on the outside.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You can rubber mount so when u pull the door open it free's it's self.
> Or you can mount it to the lower shelf so many options.
> You can even use a drill bit on the top cover and mount the h-100 on the outside.


Wait how can you mount it in the front?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Wait how can you mount it in the front?


If you go rear / side intake you can mount them to the 5.25 bays/HDD bays as use the front as out take for the heat.


----------



## shaft06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You have 5 options..
> 3 up top 1 on the front and 1 on the side door
> It all depends on your cases Air flow plan..


He has 1 option. The top of the case.
How long do you think the tubing is on the H100?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> He has 1 option. The top of the case.
> How long do you think the tubing is on the H100?


Long enough for all 5 options very very easy and then some.

I have an H-100 i know exactly how much tubing it has.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Long enough for all 5 options very very easy and then some.
> I have an H-100 i know exactly how much tubing it has.


agreed you can fit it in all those spots. im thinking about mounting it on my hdd area now....


----------



## _REAPER_

make sure you mount the H100 with the tubes down if you mount it in your HDD bays


----------



## MaN227

I install the H100 in the top under the 2 rear fan holes. I did push pull install, 2 fans and the h100 inside the case (under metal of top of case, and the other 2 fans on top of metal top of case (under the metal mesh) I also put a single fan in the front most fan ... um hole. I used 5 cougar orange fans for it (PWM version) LOVE them. oh and i have them all pulling air in from the top. some will say exhaust out the top, I have had no problems at all with this set up. everything stays cool as can be.

I use a 140 orange cougar as my only exhaust in rear of case, all others are intake, my assumption is that is the way its designed to work as all places for fans have "filter" except the top rear. (no need for filter on exhaust.

as far as the install of it hose this way or that, I installed it as they show it on their site info, hoses at the rear of case, and actually they package the unit this way, you will see when u unpack it. but I have seen many use the front most holes and also a forward orientation of the hoses. play around with it before you mount to cpu and insert any screws.

there is more than one way to skin a cat, pick your poison man.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I install the H100 in the top under the 2 rear fan holes. I did push pull install, 2 fans and the h100 inside the case (under metal of top of case, and the other 2 fans on top of metal top of case (under the metal mesh) I also put a single fan in the front most fan ... um hole. I used 5 cougar orange fans for it (PWM version) LOVE them. oh and i have them all pulling air in from the top. some will say exhaust out the top, I have had no problems at all with this set up. everything stays cool as can be.
> I use a 140 orange cougar as my only exhaust in rear of case, all others are intake, my assumption is that is the way its designed to work as all places for fans have "filter" except the top rear. (no need for filter on exhaust.
> as far as the install of it hose this way or that, I installed it as they show it on their site info, hoses at the rear of case, and actually they package the unit this way, you will see when u unpack it. but I have seen many use the front most holes and also a forward orientation of the hoses. play around with it before you mount to cpu and insert any screws.
> there is more than one way to skin a cat, pick your poison man.


Yeah my first thought was to mount it with push/pull like you said up at the top, now what about these Corasir AF120 fans, ive seen alot of thses mounted to the H-100, are the Static pressure ones good?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Yeah my first thought was to mount it with push/pull like you said up at the top, now what about these Corasir AF120 fans, ive seen alot of thses mounted to the H-100, are the Static pressure ones good?


Get cougars they are no joke. I love them! thanks Hokies!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Get cougars they are no joke. I love them! thanks Hokies!


Silence Noctua fan boy!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Silence Noctua fan boy!


*bows in greatness* all hail hokies and his cougar knowledge.....wait....what?


----------



## tech-guy

I am the owner of that case. Please add me.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

CHRISTMAS in October !!!!







Up next :670 sli (haven't decided which brand yet) and some corsair dominator platinum ram!!! ..... where are those customizeble light bars corsair?


----------



## mpetroul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> ok now get this!! After a hard days work i return to find my new Cooler Master Cosmos 2!! cool right? I put in 4 hours to migrate my system, and when I power on!!!! nothing happens...
> To make a long story sort after troubleshooting (a lot!!) I finally put my old case side by side and plug in the power on cable to the motherboard and it boots perfectly!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Any ideas?? faulty controller? or I should be checking something I am not? fan controller is working, so is the led button, reset is NOT working as well....
> Help? please?


Orgios

If you havent figured out your issue yet...

Try putting just a power supply and some fans into the system and power up the cosmos fan controller, see if it spins up the fans only. At least that way you will know if it is the case or some other component in your system.

So just plug the 12/5/common molex connector to one free on your PS and see if the thing lights up and spins fans.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Get cougars they are no joke. I love them! thanks Hokies!


Yeah the Cougars look nice, I wanted to get fans that have the color accents like the Cougar and the AF120's just for the sake of since i will have like 8 of the same fans in the case i want them to look nice


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> Orgios
> If you havent figured out your issue yet...
> Try putting just a power supply and some fans into the system and power up the cosmos fan controller, see if it spins up the fans only. At least that way you will know if it is the case or some other component in your system.
> So just plug the 12/5/common molex connector to one free on your PS and see if the thing lights up and spins fans.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that as well since I have some time until the replacement io panel arrives (next friday via ups ground shipping) , now I took out a power switch from an older case so I could work but still the fan controller will only work on less then half the fans...


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys, does anyone know what size rad can fit in the bottom of this case. I really want to use the top fan slots for intake to cool the mobo vrm's and ram and since I am doing a cpu only loop I figure i should just put the rad in the bottom to free up the top fan slots. I am only doing the cpu because they don't make full blocks for my cards. Does anyone think it's a bad idea to put the rad in the bottom.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know what size rad can fit in the bottom of this case. I really want to use the top fan slots for intake to cool the mobo vrm's and ram and since I am doing a cpu only loop I figure i should just put the rad in the bottom to free up the top fan slots. I am only doing the cpu because they don't make full blocks for my cards. Does anyone think it's a bad idea to put the rad in the bottom.


360 will fit as fat as you like it..

If you have a long Psu you may hve to pull it out just a tad .

Also a 360 will fit on the 5.25/Hdd bay area as well.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone know what size rad can fit in the bottom of this case. I really want to use the top fan slots for intake to cool the mobo vrm's and ram and since I am doing a cpu only loop I figure i should just put the rad in the bottom to free up the top fan slots. I am only doing the cpu because they don't make full blocks for my cards. Does anyone think it's a bad idea to put the rad in the bottom.


you can dual 240's in the bottom for even more surface area and then do a thick 120 on the hdd slots as well.


----------



## strong island 1

I just found out EK is making full cover blocks for my FTW 4gb 680's so now I am going to do a loop for the cpu and the 2 680's.

Do you guys think it's important to cool the mobo vrm's or should i just put a rad in the top of the case. i would love to leave the top open for intake which would cool the mobo really nicely. I hope I can fit everything without having to use the top fan slots.

I'm trying to figure out a plan for the best place to put the rads.


----------



## strong island 1

Maybe I should put as much rad as will fit in the bottom and I can use the 5.25" bays for the pump. I guess i could also put a 120 on the back exhaust.

I have to find out how much rad I need for 2 680's and a 3930k.


----------



## Hokies83

Never really heard much issues of MB Vrams over heating unless your doing something extreme with Ln2... And have nothing cooling them.


----------



## realityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Yeah my first thought was to mount it with push/pull like you said up at the top, now what about these Corasir AF120 fans, ive seen alot of thses mounted to the H-100, are the Static pressure ones good?


I just did a build using two of the SP120 quiet edition fans on the H100. Performance wise they are very close to the stock fans that come w/ the h100 (which are pretty good fans in and of themselves) but MUCH quieter. I believe that the High Performance version of the SP120's are also very good to use on that rad.

Here is a link to a good review of fans, they are using an h80, but the same principles would still apply.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80


----------



## dynn

Im about to order cooler master cosmos II (its expensive but its great) I also like the cooler master HAF X

is there any reason to change the cosmos II instead of COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper / NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming ?

motherboard: maximus V formula
cooling: H100
gpu: gtx 690 (im not planning to sli)

the thing is that if i get the trooper or switch, i can affort the keyboard Ducky DK9008 Shine II Blue LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Red Cherry MX)
http://www.amazon.com/Ducky-DK9008-Backlit-Mechanical-Keyboard/dp/B009E9GNM2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1349241325&sr=8-7&keywords=ducky+shine+2

if not i can wait to december when my sister goes to NY again and buy the keyboard

Im looking for full cases with good look

you guys have the exp, if u were me wichone you choose?


----------



## Hokies83

What are you using the case for?

The Cosmos 2 is going to be the best built and have the most options of the bunch and the most space.

To get something better you would have to buy a Mountain Mods case.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> I just did a build using two of the SP120 quiet edition fans on the H100. Performance wise they are very close to the stock fans that come w/ the h100 (which are pretty good fans in and of themselves) but MUCH quieter. I believe that the High Performance version of the SP120's are also very good to use on that rad.
> Here is a link to a good review of fans, they are using an h80, but the same principles would still apply.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80


Wow thanks! that was really helpful, im not usually concerned with noise (my build right now is really loud so im used to it..) so ill most likely go with the preformace editions of the AF120's both the static pressure and the cooling fans


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Wow thanks! that was really helpful, im not usually concerned with noise (my build right now is really loud so im used to it..) so ill most likely go with the preformace editions of the AF120's both the static pressure and the cooling fans


If you want Static pressure get some San Ace fans there king of static pressure and are cheaper then the af120s and make the af120s look like a joke.. But they are 120mmx38mm

Id give them roughly 3x the static pressure.. And 5x the life of the AF120s

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> If you want Static pressure get some San Ace fans there king of static pressure and are cheaper then the af120s and make the af120s look like a joke.. But they are 120mmx38mm
> Id give them roughly 3x the static pressure.. And 5x the life of the AF120s
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971


more expensive







those things are insane though


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those things are insane though


I have 4 of them..

Ill sell you 2 for 20$ tho


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have 4 of them..
> Ill sell you 2 for 20$ tho


might have to take you up on that!


----------



## Axehand

Hey lads, will a Bitfenix Pro 230mm fan fit in the front intake? Need to know if the 230mm uses 200mm holes.

Cheers


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Hey lads, will a Bitfenix Pro 230mm fan fit in the front intake? Need to know if the 230mm uses 200mm holes.
> Cheers


Not sure about the front but it does fit just barley using tie wraps for the top though.


----------



## Axehand

No worries, hopefully someone has an answer to my question.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Hey lads, will a Bitfenix Pro 230mm fan fit in the front intake? Need to know if the 230mm uses 200mm holes.
> Cheers


I am using the Bitfenix Pro 200mm for the front intake (using the provided CM mounts from the orginal fan) without any issues I dont think that the 230mm will work


----------



## Axehand

Thanks, can you tell me if you feel an improvement of airflow past the HDD cages?


----------



## Tweetbix

I also have a bitfenix 200mm spectre pro in the place of the original front fan. Can feel more air going through but it is still restricted because of the HDD Cage (ive taken out the top HDD cage except for the riveted portion of it).
I have also put the original fan on the other side of the HDD cage (cable tied to the HDD cage mounts) to pull air through the cage and push it onto the Graphics Cards


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I also have a bitfenix 200mm spectre pro in the place of the original front fan. Can feel more air going through but it is still restricted because of the HDD Cage (ive taken out the top HDD cage except for the riveted portion of it).
> I have also put the original fan on the other side of the HDD cage (cable tied to the HDD cage mounts) to pull air through the cage and push it onto the Graphics Cards


Thanks for your reply, I have 2 x TY-140 on the side that is blowing cool air onto my graphics card.

Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm black purchased


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I have 2 x TY-140 on the side that is blowing cool air onto my graphics card.
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm black purchased


Yea i have 2 more 120mm Spectre Pros (red led) blowing onto the cards, sure helps lower the temps.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys I want you to check out the 7990 video review from Newegg...but to only see the windowed cosmos 2 in the background...it looks so amazing with the window they have....its just not fair...also gives you the chance to laugh at the triple 8 pin triple slot and heavier than ever 7990 lol....even the card comes with a support leg to help with the cards weight!


----------



## In2Deep

Link?


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys I want you to check out the 7990 video review from Newegg...but to only see the windowed cosmos 2 in the background...it looks so amazing with the window they have....its just not fair...also gives you the chance to laugh at the triple 8 pin triple slot and heavier than ever 7990 lol....even the card comes with a support leg to help with the cards weight!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Link?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za9iaEIOsoA


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za9iaEIOsoA


Thank you lol sorry I am on my phone in class


----------



## In2Deep

Ah, thanks guys. Funny that I've watched that video but never noticed the Cosmos II in the back.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Ah, thanks guys. Funny that I've watched that video but never noticed the Cosmos II in the back.


Doesn't it look sweet?


----------



## Frequencyz

Is that Legit?...or did they mod it themselves?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> Is that Legit?...or did they mod it themselves?


Im sure they modded it...unless CM is holding out on us.....I wouldn't be happy at all.


----------



## Frequencyz

I dunno...Could be newegg teasing with a future review and CM has just been super quiet about it...


----------



## Mikemq2003

Would be nice to see CM Have a window for the Cosmos II. I'm about to invest in this case and if they are about to release it with a window than


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Would be nice to see CM Have a window for the Cosmos II. I'm about to invest in this case and if they are about to release it with a window than


They are planning on doing one.

Not sure when it will be released though.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Thanks, can you tell me if you feel an improvement of airflow past the HDD cages?


Not to much the problem is the HDD Cages block alot of moment regardless of the fan. However that being said the Bitfenix fans do push more air then the CM fan.


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Not to much the problem is the HDD Cages block alot of moment regardless of the fan. However that being said the Bitfenix fans do push more air then the CM fan.


Thanks Gponcho.


----------



## r1sKas

http://www.overclock.net/t/1316906/3v-gaming-reviews-coolermaster-cosmos-2


----------



## Bigbrag

I updated my rigs water cooling loop around a week ago. Still loving the combination of sr-2 and cosmos II. Here are some pics:


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> They are planning on doing one.
> Not sure when it will be released though.


Well CM better stop playing around beeeecause. found some to mod my door for me. So CoolerMaster if you want more of my money better put some







under your tails. Before i send my door to get it modded. The window in the video like below is perfect for me. CoolerMaster at least show us what you have chosen for us to pick from if so then i will wait on you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8h3g6SQWMo

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Well CM better stop playing around beeeecause. found some to mod my door for me. So CoolerMaster if you want more of my money better put some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under your tails. Before i send my door to get it modded. The window in the video like below is perfect for me. CoolerMaster at least show us what you have chosen for us to pick from if so then i will wait on you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8h3g6SQWMo
> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk


I want that window........


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> Well CM better stop playing around beeeecause. found some to mod my door for me. So CoolerMaster if you want more of my money better put some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under your tails. Before i send my door to get it modded. The window in the video like below is perfect for me. CoolerMaster at least show us what you have chosen for us to pick from if so then i will wait on you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8h3g6SQWMo
> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk


Add me in as well. That window looks sweeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Frequencyz

How much does it cost to send the door and get the window cut, and all that jazz? Is it only the one design, or do you have a say in what kind of window?
>.>


----------



## Tweetbix

I too would like to know, but i imagine the shipping/freight from AUS to UK and back will cost more than what they would charge me for making the window.


----------



## Anth0789

That's a nice window!


----------



## cloudnakamura

Has anyone had any problems with the 3 pin fan connectors not working for the fan controller? I just got my cosmos II a month or two ago, but now it's up and running. I've plugged fans into it, but they don't run. Help? Thanks


----------



## Axehand

Does anyone know where I can find the build log to the video linked above?

Cheers.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> How much does it cost to send the door and get the window cut, and all that jazz? Is it only the one design, or do you have a say in what kind of window?
> >.>


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want that window........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Add me in as well. That window looks sweeeeeeet!!!!!!


YUP check out the link below
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=697
After looking at their site it looks like they can mod to your liking.

I contacted Tom from Chilledpc the quota he gave me was just for work done to the door. Shipping may hurt but I have a goal to build a unique Cosmos2 i haven't seen before. I haven't build a watercooled system before. Its a slow build for me because am contracting overseas, which is good and bad. Good money no problem and the wife said i have no price limit







. I build when i come home on leave it give me plenty of time to plan it out. But i can't measure out my ideas, so i have been getting on here to get the measurement i need. Yes I will start a build log here and on youtube.

My build Plan

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Intel Core i7-3960X Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB or bigger not sure yet (it will be hidden from view)
OCZ RevoDrive 3 series RVD3-FHPX4-240G
ASUS GTX690 SLI
BenQ XL2420T LCD Monitor Maybe 3
Corsair AX1200i
All blk EK blocks Ram mobo gpu cpu
I just changed my pump and res. Thinking 2 loops yes i know its needed but she said no limit.
Top Rad Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 360 That was fun getting in.
not sure if i want to try another 360 in the bottom, but for now the plan is 240
and rest you will have to wait and see

Message From Tom to me is below
Hi,
Its £35 for the mod including acrylic.
If you want to email us direct it would be easier - [email protected]

Thanks
Tom


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the build log to the video linked above?
> Cheers.


He has 9 videos about his build, on his youtube page link below

http://www.youtube.com/user/adoh30


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> He has 9 videos about his build, on his youtube page link below
> http://www.youtube.com/user/adoh30


Thanks, I have watched all of them but I was hoping he had all the parts used as I want to do something similar.

Cheers


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Thanks, I have watched all of them but I was hoping he had all the parts used as I want to do something similar.
> Cheers


Try sending a message, who knows maybe he will answer.


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Try sending a message, who knows maybe he will answer.


I have already, even gone to his UK clan site. I just want to know how tall his reservoir is. 250mm?


----------



## Tweetbix

somthing interesting just happened to my cosmos II, one of the top portion of the usb connector (on the controller) just fell out. you know, what is usually the black top piece of a USB Female connector.


----------



## Mikemq2003

Is it the piece that the pins are attached to? If so that's a very odd piece to break.


----------



## Frequencyz

Tom @ chilled just quoted me almost the price of the case for everything + shipping to Texas


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Is it the piece that the pins are attached to? If so that's a very odd piece to break.


Yea i think. Its the black plastic piece that is on top of the pins on the female USB connector, im going to see if any reputable Computer businesses have the revised Fan Controller as im still using the Green PCB, but no longer using the fan controller.


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Yea i think. Its the black plastic piece that is on top of the pins on the female USB connector, im going to see if any reputable Computer businesses have the revised Fan Controller as im still using the Green PCB, but no longer using the fan controller.


Yeah that's the piece. Very odd part to break. Hope that doesn't happen to me. I just ordered my case yesterday. Good luck trying to find the upgrade fan controller locally. If all else fails..... eBay. Lol


----------



## civixboi

My Flagship Gaming Rig, Titanus

Cosmos II under construction



Completed interior


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice build!

Added aboard!


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Yeah that's the piece. Very odd part to break. Hope that doesn't happen to me. I just ordered my case yesterday. Good luck trying to find the upgrade fan controller locally. If all else fails..... eBay. Lol


Its just that here in AUS our choice of reputable computer shops/companies are far and few between, and i think there is only 1 so far that stocks the replacement, and that took weeks/months for the RMA to go through for one of the members here in the club


----------



## Mikemq2003

Oh wow well I would try to contact them now then. Hopefully by Christmas you can get a new one. Lol. Is there anything I need to know about the case I should be careful with?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Oh wow well I would try to contact them now then. Hopefully by Christmas you can get a new one. Lol. Is there anything I need to know about the case I should be careful with?


Your toes..... It could easily break one.


----------



## Axehand

Has anyone knocked out the standing brackets that support the middle platform? I'm thinking of putting 2 x 360 radiators.


----------



## TR4Y

I hate having sooooo much time before i Build my system. I keep coming up with more and more ideas.


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR4Y*
> 
> I hate having sooooo much time before i Build my system. I keep coming up with more and more ideas.


Lmao see here but I have a system built. Just waiting on my new case to come in. Since I started looking at cases I have been looking at more parts to get. Liquid cooling, fans, etc. I just know as soon as I get my case, a window will be my next project for sure.


----------



## JaBR23KiX

Hi there. Can i join this awesome club please with my RIG ?

Greetings from czech.


----------



## SevenII

I like your choice in case, people. Very nice indeed.









Q: Has anyone been able to disable the sound the control panel on top makes when pressing buttons? I can see it has something to do with the PCB that is just underneath it, I just don't want to break anything off without having asked around first.

My build can be seen in my sig.

And before you ask "why the hell get a Cosmos II just to whack a single GPU in it running on air?", it isn't complete yet. WC and more parts are on the way.

It'll look real nice when it's done.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

So what fans work with the LED control on the fan controller?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> So what fans work with the LED control on the fan controller?


I'm pretty sure it's just the CoolerMaster fans and a few other brands but mainly theirs.


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Has anyone knocked out the standing brackets that support the middle platform? I'm thinking of putting 2 x 360 radiators.


Anyone?


----------



## WHYUMAD

I'm getting this case & having ChilledPC do the window mod to both side panels. Should look pretty cool.


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHYUMAD*
> 
> I'm getting this case & having ChilledPC do the window mod to both side panels. Should look pretty cool.


How much?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Anyone?


The main support structure is the 4 corners but i bet those struts do support some weight but not much you could put a small little leg in between your 360 rads just to be safe don't want it falling apart in case you gotta move it right?


----------



## WHYUMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WHYUMAD*
> 
> I'm getting this case & having ChilledPC do the window mod to both side panels. Should look pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> How much?
Click to expand...

Around $110 plus shipping costs.


----------



## Flygye

Hy guys.

Has someone have the Cosmos II logotipo in high res? Or in vectorial?
i need it to make some custom laser ingrave.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got my loop running. i hink the tubing looks a little funny but I am going to change it. For my first loop I think it turned out nice. I had to mount the rx360 rad on top and bring the tubes thru the back.


----------



## strong island 1




----------



## JaBR23KiX

Hi Cosmos Fans. I really want to join. My english is not very good but these sites are great.
So i will be better with training my language. So there is a proof of my ticket to be a member.







Cosmos 2 is a Best ,second,







Case in my PC life. Thermaltake Kandalf. My first..... R.I.P.

From super tower to ultra tower. What is next ?

P.S.

I know that blue led fans are not very original, but there is no other option for Lightnings.








I like this blue power


----------



## Anth0789

You've been added since your other post.


----------



## SheldonC

I'm worried about scratching my power supply (AX1200i) since it seems like it is such a tight fight. Has anyone had similar issue when sliding in the power supply. How are the edges of the cutout for the PS.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> I'm worried about scratching my power supply (AX1200i) since it seems like it is such a tight fight. Has anyone had similar issue when sliding in the power supply. How are the edges of the cutout for the PS.


Dont worry no issues with the power supply I have the Corsair AX 1200 power supply fits no problem.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> I'm worried about scratching my power supply (AX1200i) since it seems like it is such a tight fight. Has anyone had similar issue when sliding in the power supply. How are the edges of the cutout for the PS.


Yeah there shouldn't be problem my AX1200 fits.


----------



## SheldonC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Dont worry no issues with the power supply I have the Corsair AX 1200 power supply fits no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Yeah there shouldn't be problem my AX1200 fits.


Thanks guys. That is good to know. I'm kinda hoping that the edges on the cut out are smoothed off so there isn't any sharp edges to scrape the paint off the PS when sliding it in. I'm kinda OCD about things 'cause I'm spending so much money on my new PC. Thanks again.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> Thanks guys. That is good to know. I'm kinda hoping that the edges on the cut out are smoothed off so there isn't any sharp edges to scrape the paint off the PS when sliding it in. I'm kinda OCD about things 'cause I'm spending so much money on my new PC. Thanks again.


Mine fit right in like a charm. You'll be golden your not the only OCD here!


----------



## Mikemq2003

Well I got my case today. Had it shipped via Fed-Ex and the box looked beautiful. Didn't look like it was tossed around during shipment. Once I installed everything in the case and was putting the power supply in I noticed it was missing the mounting bracket. I was a bit upset but when I called CM they said to just fill out the parts request form and they will ship it out to me. My impression on this case is Holy Crap this case is huge compared to my cosmos 1000. Over all I'm please. I do plan on making a window for it soon.

I do have a question though. My front fan led isn't working. I was t sure if there is a separate wire for the power. Please let me know if there is. If not, looks like a phone call to CM is in order.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Well I got my case today. Had it shipped via Fed-Ex and the box looked beautiful. Didn't look like it was tossed around during shipment. Once I installed everything in the case and was putting the power supply in I noticed it was missing the mounting bracket. I was a bit upset but when I called CM they said to just fill out the parts request form and they will ship it out to me. My impression on this case is Holy Crap this case is huge compared to my cosmos 1000. Over all I'm please. I do plan on making a window for it soon.
> I do have a question though. My front fan led isn't working. I was t sure if there is a separate wire for the power. Please let me know if there is. If not, looks like a phone call to CM is in order.


For the led you need to plug this little plug found in the front with any of the led connectors.


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> For the led you need to plug this little plug found in the front with any of the led connectors.


Ahh ok so there is another wire. Thanks alot.


----------



## Flygye

The front 200mm fan have 2 separate wires, 1 for the power (3 pins) and another for power on/off the leds (2pins)
You must connect all the 2 wires on the CM Cosmos II controller.

Best regards.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> The front 200mm fan have 2 separate wires, 1 for the power (3 pins) and another for power on/off the leds (2pins)
> You must connect all the 2 wires on the CM Cosmos II controller.
> Best regards.


yup that's completely right I don't know why you need to plug the 3 pin into the controller but I guess it all works out since you can just have it run full speed all the time anyways.


----------



## Flygye

It needs to connect the 3 pin power connect to the cosmos ii controller, if you want to change the varius speed's of the fan, depending on the voltage that is drawing from the controller.

If you want to run the fan all the time at full speed (12V) you can connect the 3 pin fan power connector directly to the motherbord 3 fan pin power source.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> It needs to connect the 3 pin power connect to the cosmos ii controller, if you want to change the varius speed's of the fan, depending on the voltage that is drawing from the controller.
> If you want to run the fan all the time at full speed (12V) you can connect the 3 pin fan power connector directly to the motherbord 3 fan pin power source.


I prefer to control my stuff so when i have a really cold night i crank everything down slow and do benching.


----------



## Frequencyz

to anyone who has been waiting to buy this, there is a 15% off coupon code on the egg right now for it!


----------



## MRIBNthewind

I have been checking out the forum for a while and I am jumping in. My new Cosmos 2 should be here Friday!! I'll up some pictures to be added. In the meantime, i was wondering about the issue with the fan controller. I plan on changing out the stock fans and I am wondering what fans have you guys found to work with the built in fan controller with no issues.

I found these on the Coolermaster store:

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/120mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-trooper/
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/200mm-led-fan-on-off-for-cosmos-ii-stryker-trooper/

I'm sure these would work but I looking for something a little better. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## DeXel

I think BitFenix Spectre fans are compatible with Cosmos II LED switch. They do have separate 2 pin for LED.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I think BitFenix Spectre fans are compatible with Cosmos II LED switch. They do have separate 2 pin for LED.


I have mostly bitfenix spectre pro fans and the led is not compatible with the led/fan controller on the cosmos 2. Only CM fans will work with the led switch, every other fan that has a separate led pin out is different. Still haven't got a clue why CM decided to go against what the rest of the industry is doing with fan led connectors


----------



## Mikemq2003

I am going to purchase the CM sickleflow fans. Hope I'm not overpowered with green LEDs. Lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> I am going to purchase the CM sickleflow fans. Hope I'm not overpowered with green LEDs. Lol


lol check my build lol!


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I have mostly bitfenix spectre pro fans and the led is not compatible with the led/fan controller on the cosmos 2. Only CM fans will work with the led switch, every other fan that has a separate led pin out is different. Still haven't got a clue why CM decided to go against what the rest of the industry is doing with fan led connectors


What do you mean by incompatible? It doesn't physically fit or just won't power on/off? There are just two wires, so they must be positive and negative poles.

So what I thought is that after some modding (if they won't physically fit), the LEDs would power on...

Too bad then... CM has no good fans. 99% of their fans use sleeve bearings, and/or very loud.


----------



## Frequencyz

any advice for lighting in this monster?....I am looking for an evenly dispersed white throughout the case.. would sanding LEDs do the trick?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> any advice for lighting in this monster?....I am looking for an evenly dispersed white throughout the case.. would sanding LEDs do the trick?


look at bitfenix led strips. they are amazing.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> What do you mean by incompatible? It doesn't physically fit or just won't power on/off? There are just two wires, so they must be positive and negative poles.
> So what I thought is that after some modding (if they won't physically fit), the LEDs would power on...
> Too bad then... CM has no good fans. 99% of their fans use sleeve bearings, and/or very loud.


The Cosmos 2 LED connectors, are female connectors, which require a male connector from the fan.

The bitfenix on the other hand have a female connector coming from the fan, which require a controller with a male connector.

I imagine is was a ploy to make people only buy CM fans, but a lot of people replace them with other fans anyway and most other fans with a seperate LED cable have the same connector as the BitFenix ones.
The bitfenix fans can still have the led on or off, depending if you have the small cable terminating/return end in the led cable. But yes, it means that the Cosmos 2 controller does not fit with what the rest of the world think of led connectors.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> The Cosmos 2 LED connectors, are female connectors, which require a male connector from the fan.
> The bitfenix on the other hand have a female connector coming from the fan, which require a controller with a male connector.
> I imagine is was a ploy to make people only buy CM fans, but a lot of people replace them with other fans anyway and most other fans with a seperate LED cable have the same connector as the BitFenix ones.
> The bitfenix fans can still have the led on or off, depending if you have the small cable terminating/return end in the led cable. But yes, it means that the Cosmos 2 controller does not fit with what the rest of the world think of led connectors.


The bitfenix led strips fit perfectly.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The bitfenix led strips fit perfectly.


really?!?!
i dont have any of the strips, but the bitfenix fans wont connect to the cosmos 2 led connector, they will connect to the fan connector though.
Can't think of why bitfenix would swap the led connector for the strips compared to the fans.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> The Cosmos 2 LED connectors, are female connectors, which require a male connector from the fan.
> The bitfenix on the other hand have a female connector coming from the fan, which require a controller with a male connector.
> I imagine is was a ploy to make people only buy CM fans, but a lot of people replace them with other fans anyway and most other fans with a seperate LED cable have the same connector as the BitFenix ones.
> The bitfenix fans can still have the led on or off, depending if you have the small cable terminating/return end in the led cable. But yes, it means that the Cosmos 2 controller does not fit with what the rest of the world think of led connectors.


So, I guess as long as I manage to plug it, it will work, right?

I was planning replace front 200mm with BitFenix (have AP15s and Cougars everywhere else). Now am not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The bitfenix led strips fit perfectly.


Interesting...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> really?!?!
> i dont have any of the strips, but the bitfenix fans wont connect to the cosmos 2 led connector, they will connect to the fan connector though.
> Can't think of why bitfenix would swap the led connector for the strips compared to the fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> So, I guess as long as I manage to plug it, it will work, right?
> I was planning replace front 200mm with BitFenix (have AP15s and Cougars everywhere else). Now am not sure.
> Interesting...


Thats how i did my entire lighting lol. it looks amazing....now i just need a window to look through lol!


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats how i did my entire lighting lol. it looks amazing....now i just need a window to look through lol!


Can you take photos of where you put them in your Cosmos 2?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Can you take photos of where you put them in your Cosmos 2?


I can't right now but PM me and It'll remind me to do so tomorrow.


----------



## esmamisa

Hi guys, I just want to share my cosmos II, well... this is my first post to this thread.
Im not really a fan of posting or something to share it worldwide but i need your advices and opinions.
I also wanted to share my knowledge or alike about my build.

This is an Ivy bridge build
Intel Core i7 3770k
Asus Maximus V Formula
Corsair Dominator GT 2000mhz 2x2GB
2x Sapphire HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5
Primary Drive : Corsair Force GT 120GB

I will be posting a worklog afterwards
cheers! fellow cosmos II owners!


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esmamisa*
> 
> Hi guys, I just want to share my cosmos II, well... this is my first post to this thread.
> Im not really a fan of posting or something to share it worldwide but i need your advices and opinions.
> I also wanted to share my knowledge or alike about my build.
> This is an Ivy bridge build
> Intel Core i7 3770k
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> Corsair Dominator GT 2000mhz 2x2GB
> 2x Sapphire HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5
> Primary Drive : Corsair Force GT 120GB
> I will be posting a worklog afterwards
> cheers! fellow cosmos II owners!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large Pics


loving the colour scheme on this, very clean and very well done, very different to whats been done (or do i not get out enough







)
post away on what you need help on, plenty of people here to help


----------



## Anth0789

Nice build esmamisa looks fantastic you're added to the list!


----------



## Hokies83

**IMPORTANT**
Dwood is interested in making a pedestal stand from the Cosmos 2.. means duel 480 rad support.. / Quad what ever you want...

He needs corner to corner measurements side to side and front to back and many pictures of the bottom Area..

If someone could please post these pictures and information we would all love you forever.

**Also**

He will make us a Side window.. However since the cosmos2 side door is funky shaped he needs someone to send him a side door for him to use to make them..
Anyone interested please get into contact with me and i will pass on the msg to him or you can contact him direct.
I would but i have a 3 yearold who likes to pray water into electronics .. so i can not for those reasons lol...

However this is his profile where you can PM him.. http://www.overclock.net/u/146818/dwood


----------



## Valgaur

pictures are on the way...waiting for the email and after i eat




















These LED strips are attached via sticky adhesive on the back of the strips it's a very strong adhesive as well.


----------



## Hokies83

He only needs pictures of the bottom lol

Seems we will have to drill holes in the bottom to run the lines up no biggie.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He only needs pictures of the bottom lol
> Seems we will have to drill holes in the bottom to run the lines up no biggie.


Wheres he thinking for placement of these dual 480mm rads?? just curious and Guys I'm considering donating my side panel for this so don't worry about yours.


----------



## Hokies83

Example


----------



## MykaAurora

A question regarding pump. Searched with google. Still hazy about the answer. Pump speed, high flow or slow flow best? .. Pump speed to temp ratio...

Every thread, if someone asked this question, they will argue a lot, and none of them will give out a clear answer.

Thanks.


----------



## 5150jester

hello!!! im sure this question has been asked alot ...but would anyone have dimensions of adding a window to the door?...i already know it can be done..im just wondering what dimensions people have used for window size etc...


----------



## Phelan

Mod the case and out both rads inside!!! It can be done!!!


----------



## mpetroul

Cosmos II.png 48k .png file


Like this?

I have a few other photos of the case also.


----------



## HulkMode

Sign me up!
For now anyway, unless I figure out a way to cram additional rads in there, I will have to switch to a LD V8 to cool all this stuff properly!


----------



## Tweetbix

very nice, don't think you will many problems fitting more rads in this. would really want to do it soon, those 680's looked starved of air.
Did you need to drill any holes or are those extra 2 fans on the back of the drive bays cable tied?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Sign me up!
> For now anyway, unless I figure out a way to cram additional rads in there, I will have to switch to a LD V8 to cool all this stuff properly!


 Dude sweeeeet! Man oh Man do you think you have enough 680's in there.... lol. What is your benchmarks for your rig! Would love to see more shots of the rig. How is the wiring setup in the back of the case? you can most likely remove the bottom drive bays and put two 240 rads in there and use that to cool the video cards which would help drop the noise level of the GPU fans which I assume is causing most of the noise. Water cooling the 680's will make a major difference in the sound level you may then drop the fan speeds down which will also help with the noise level as well.


----------



## Valgaur

Me and Dwood are in cahoot to make this window guys. well not really. I'm giving him my side panel so he can have his fun mainly!....I just need him to give me his address lol.


----------



## DirenightX

New pics... Cosmos panel sleving, project red+black


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> very nice, don't think you will many problems fitting more rads in this. would really want to do it soon, those 680's looked starved of air.
> Did you need to drill any holes or are those extra 2 fans on the back of the drive bays cable tied?


The middle fan is secured at the bottom and then I ran cable ties for the very top fan. Secured it to the middle fan and trough the screw holes in the top.
Yeah the 680's are starved a bit, but I am keeping the case open until the watercooling happens, top card only reaches only low 70's under load, which I am ok with.
As for the WC in this case, it just wont be enough. General rule of thumb is a 120 rad for each component + an additional 120. for me that would be a total of 6x120 + 120. Even if I fit two 240's in the bottom, I would be scared that I am shorting my hardware the proper cooling.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> The middle fan is secured at the bottom and then I ran cable ties for the very top fan. Secured it to the middle fan and trough the screw holes in the top.
> Yeah the 680's are starved a bit, but I am keeping the case open until the watercooling happens, top card only reaches only low 70's under load, which I am ok with.
> As for the WC in this case, it just wont be enough. General rule of thumb is a 120 rad for each component + an additional 120. for me that would be a total of 6x120 + 120. Even if I fit two 240's in the bottom, I would be scared that I am shorting my hardware the proper cooling.


I have a custom loop idea for myself that involves 2 pumps. I could share it to you. yes its for 4 way sli as well.


----------



## HulkMode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have a custom loop idea for myself that involves 2 pumps. I could share it to you. yes its for 4 way sli as well.


Please do!
I mean, saving 600 bucks on a case is always welcomed!
Mine was involving dual pumps as well, the 4 way sli, the cpu and the mobo.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HulkMode*
> 
> Please do!
> I mean, saving 600 bucks on a case is always welcomed!
> Mine was involving dual pumps as well, the 4 way sli, the cpu and the mobo.


right up my alley lol I'll PM it to you in a bit.


----------



## MRIBNthewind

Finally got everything together. Just waiting for my 16gb of memory and a new fan controller. Other then that great case.





ADD


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Me and Dwood are in cahoot to make this window guys. well not really. I'm giving him my side panel so he can have his fun mainly!....I just need him to give me his address lol.


pedestal bro...

CM Mr Haf not replying to me i asked for bottom of the case specs for dwood.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRIBNthewind*
> 
> Finally got everything together. Just waiting for my 16gb of memory and a new fan controller. Other then that great case.
> ADD


Added!


----------



## Valgaur

still waiting on dwood's address lol.


----------



## Tubant

I'm in!


----------



## Reworker

Any recommendations for side fans to cool the GPU's? Tried several fans so far including CM Excaliburs, Sickleflows and Noiseblockers. However, the air flow seems really restricted by the air filter mesh integrated into the side panel door.

All the fans I've tried so far have been relatively high CFM/RPM fans, so now I'm tempted to try fans with higher static pressure in order to overcome the restriction of the filter. In particular the Corsair SP120 model. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker*
> 
> Any recommendations for side fans to cool the GPU's? Tried several fans so far including CM Excaliburs, Sickleflows and Noiseblockers. However, the air flow seems really restricted by the air filter mesh integrated into the side panel door.
> All the fans I've tried so far have been relatively high CFM/RPM fans, so now I'm tempted to try fans with higher static pressure in order to overcome the restriction of the filter. In particular the Corsair SP120 model. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Cougars do well on the side door.


----------



## Reworker

@ Hokies83,

Thanks for the response - always liked the look of the Cougars, but they seem to be tricky to track down in Europe. Certainly none of my local retailers stock them, nor do the large European online retailers. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tweetbix

I use Bitfenix spectre pros and they work fine, also some people use the corsair fan/s like you mentioned.


----------



## Davitz

Hey guys, i've been thinking of swapping my phantom out for a cosmos 2, just got a quick question.

Does anyone know if the Raystorm EX360 rad will fit properly uptop with the dual bay d5 pump/res in the top 2 5.25 bays?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Hey guys, i've been thinking of swapping my phantom out for a cosmos 2, just got a quick question.
> Does anyone know if the Raystorm EX360 rad will fit properly uptop with the dual bay d5 pump/res in the top 2 5.25 bays?


You have 55mm up top " inside" And 90mm up top "outside" which gets covered by the top cover so it is pretty much inside to.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You have 55mm up top " inside" And 90mm up top "outside" which gets covered by the top cover so it is pretty much inside to.


hm, the rad is 35.5mm thick and the fans are 25mm thick (sp120) So i'm thinking i'd only be able to do pull (or push air down from the top) correct?

I'd want to point the end with the hoses towards the front for appearances, I don't believe i'd have issues with the front of the rad being too far forward to make a proper bend without kinking going into the dual bay.

Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> hm, the rad is 35.5mm thick and the fans are 25mm thick (sp120) So i'm thinking i'd only be able to do pull (or push air down from the top) correct?
> I'd want to point the end with the hoses towards the front for appearances, I don't believe i'd have issues with the front of the rad being too far forward to make a proper bend without kinking going into the dual bay.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong


It be fitted. Fans on the outside, and rad on the inside.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> It be fitted. Fans on the outside, and rad on the inside.


Good to know, thanks.









Placing my order now


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Good to know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placing my order now


EX360 to be sure.. make sure you bend the fan holder bits..


----------



## Davitz

On the rad eh? or something on the case?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> On the rad eh? or something on the case?


On the case.. Look at the top inside part of your case, the right most fan hole ( front most towards front of your casing )


----------



## Valgaur

Got Dwood's address. now to ship the heavy side panel lol. Wish the results good luck guys!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Got Dwood's address. now to ship the heavy side panel lol. Wish the results good luck guys!!!!


Get measurements for pedestal @[email protected]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Get measurements for pedestal @[email protected]


I've already told you I can't silly. no tape measure at college. someone else will have to get those measurements.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I've already told you I can't silly. no tape measure at college. someone else will have to get those measurements.


99 cent at the dollar store yo @[email protected]


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Hey guys, i've been thinking of swapping my phantom out for a cosmos 2, just got a quick question.
> Does anyone know if the Raystorm EX360 rad will fit properly uptop with the dual bay d5 pump/res in the top 2 5.25 bays?


Hi Davitz, i do have the XSPC EX240 radiator and evrything fit perfectly.

Radiator inside, Fans outside in a pull config. You can look at my rig. If you need any other picture, let me know.

Also, I was able to do a push/pull config even with my Rampage IV Extreme(my picture doesn't reflect this change I made in the last months). You have enough space. It's tight but you can easily manage to do a push/pull without bending anything...







.

@everyone else:

I'm using a few enermax tb silence but the airflow is way too low to get awesome temp on my watercooling. They looks cool but they will be used for my case air intake.

I have a TB Vegas Duo(gift from the Enermax PSU package) and the airflow seems pretty decent. Any objection from anyone to use these fans (ill buy 4 more)?? It looks cool ( red or blue ) and the airflow is pretty decent.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Hi Davitz, i do have the XSPC EX240 radiator and evrything fit perfectly.
> Radiator inside, Fans outside in a pull config. You can look at my rig. If you need any other picture, let me know.
> Also, I was able to do a push/pull config even with my Rampage IV Extreme(my picture doesn't reflect this change I made in the last months). You have enough space. It's tight but you can easily manage to do a push/pull without bending anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @everyone else:
> I'm using a few enermax tb silence but the airflow is way too low to get awesome temp on my watercooling. They looks cool but they will be used for my case air intake.
> I have a TB Vegas Duo(gift from the Enermax PSU package) and the airflow seems pretty decent. Any objection from anyone to use these fans (ill buy 4 more)?? It looks cool ( red or blue ) and the airflow is pretty decent.


For rads you want performance fans not decent ones the more airflow the better. So cougars are goo as well as sickleflows they have some good airflow. Noctuas as well. Don't knock on the noctuas or the sickleflows hokies. Because I know you will.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Hi Davitz, i do have the XSPC EX240 radiator and evrything fit perfectly.
> Radiator inside, Fans outside in a pull config. You can look at my rig. If you need any other picture, let me know.
> Also, I was able to do a push/pull config even with my Rampage IV Extreme(my picture doesn't reflect this change I made in the last months). You have enough space. It's tight but you can easily manage to do a push/pull without bending anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @everyone else:
> I'm using a few enermax tb silence but the airflow is way too low to get awesome temp on my watercooling. They looks cool but they will be used for my case air intake.
> I have a TB Vegas Duo(gift from the Enermax PSU package) and the airflow seems pretty decent. Any objection from anyone to use these fans (ill buy 4 more)?? It looks cool ( red or blue ) and the airflow is pretty decent.


Well i know the 240 will fit in the top, good to know the ex series will fit with push pull though. Im gonna be running a 360 uptop and a 240 in the bottom


----------



## Evolution069

Awesome. I'm running the ex240 on top and RX240 at the bottom. But I think Ill try to fit a RX240 on top. because the EX is a bit less effective. But I'll have to make a few ajustements.









Nice config you'll get. I can't wait to see your 340 fit on top!


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> For rads you want performance fans not decent ones the more airflow the better. So cougars are goo as well as sickleflows they have some good airflow. Noctuas as well. Don't knock on the noctuas or the sickleflows hokies. Because I know you will.


Ill check out these ones. However, sound is a concern for me since my computer room is next to the bedroom. I don't think my GF wanna hear my fans while she's sleeping.









@Cougar PWD fans = 70.5 [email protected] almost the same as the tb vegas duo. But ugly orange color. However 1500 RPM vs the 1800RPM of the duo = less dBa.

@Siclkleflow: humm the 2000 RPM models seems to generate only 69.2. But there a few other models at 2000RPM for 82CFM. Ill check these out

@Noctuas: humm not visually interested. it's like telling me fat girls are very horny in bed.....









Anyone have ordered a replacement front panel? and if so, does the sickleflow works well with the panel


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Ill check out these ones. However, sound is a concern for me since my computer room is next to the bedroom. I don't think my GF wanna hear my fans while she's sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cougar PWD fans = 70.5 [email protected] almost the same as the tb vegas duo. But ugly orange color. However 1500 RPM vs the 1800RPM of the duo = less dBa.
> @Siclkleflow: humm the 2000 RPM models seems to generate only 69.2. But there a few other models at 2000RPM for 82CFM. Ill check these out
> @Noctuas: humm not visually interested. it's like telling me fat girls are very horny in bed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have ordered a replacement front panel? and if so, does the sickleflow works well with the panel


They come in Black to


----------



## MykaAurora

Latest addition..


----------



## Valgaur

Door has been sent!! took 40 bucks but I want it there in one piece lol.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Door has been sent!! took 40 bucks but I want it there in one piece lol.


Can you disclose or do you know what the price will be on a window once he's done?

Very interested in it! Be sure to post pics


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Can you disclose or do you know what the price will be on a window once he's done?
> Very interested in it! Be sure to post pics


He wants to make a Stand for the Cosmos 2.. We just need someone to measure the bottom XD


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Can you disclose or do you know what the price will be on a window once he's done?
> Very interested in it! Be sure to post pics


I have nooooooo idea lol. I hope it's sweet though!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He wants to make a Stand for the Cosmos 2.. We just need someone to measure the bottom XD


well, i can once i get mine in the mail lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> well, i can once i get mine in the mail lol


Sweet! it is hella hard to do with it being full!

Take pics of the measurements


----------



## overclockmonkey

Can anybody tell me if the front panel wires that connect to the mobo are black?








I hate coloured wires


----------



## Roxycon

The HD sound and I believe the USB's are coloured at the end.. But if you order the new front panel from CM they're all black, to bad mine was doa


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

Does anyone know where i can get a longer ribbon cable that goes to the fan controller PCB from the buttons?

http://www.coolercases.co.uk/cosmos_II/cable_6.jpg


----------



## Flygye

Yes, all the front cables, and the wires that come from the cosmos ii controler, are all black.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> Yes, all the front cables, and the wires that come from the cosmos ii controler, are all black.


Nope.

Old front panel connector:


The new front panel connector and it's packaging from CM:



Not much color, but it is there if it's bothering you


----------



## Axehand

What is that AC'97 for?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Good to know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placing my order now


Let me know when u get those measurements!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> What is that AC'97 for?


Front panel audio


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Front panel audio


Thanks.


----------



## Roxycon

Is it some secure way to remove the ac'97?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Thanks.


Np
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Is it some secure way to remove the ac'97?


You can cut it off if you wanted to, easiest way to secure/hide it without removing is just shoving it back up right underneath the fan controller itself in the case


----------



## Davitz

Hopefully my cosmos 2 will ship today. If it does ill have it by thursday


----------



## michigantoga

How many 240's can go in bottom?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michigantoga*
> 
> How many 240's can go in bottom?


From previous owners posts I've seen 2 x 240mm rads easily fit in the bottom, you can probably experiment for three but may be a squeeze


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michigantoga*
> 
> How many 240's can go in bottom?


Depends how thick? You can fit 3 x ST30 in a push/pull config or have 2 x Monsta which would be a tight fit. Personally I have 2 x UT60 in the bottom with a 120x38 fans in push only.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Depends how thick? You can fit 3 x ST30 in a push/pull config or have 2 x Monsta which would be a tight fit. Personally I have 2 x UT60 in the bottom with a 120x38 fans in push only.


How tight is the fit with 2 ut60's in push? So those are 60mm each and the fans 38mm for 158mm wide.

I'm thinking of 2 ex240 and push pull with sp120. So fans/ rad / fans / second rad / fans for a total of 145mm wide (each rad is 35mm and each fan is 25mm)


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> How tight is the fit with 2 ut60's in push? So those are 60mm each and the fans 38mm for 158mm wide.
> I'm thinking of 2 ex240 and push pull with sp120. So fans/ rad / fans / second rad / fans for a total of 145mm wide (each rad is 35mm and each fan is 25mm)


There is 230mm wide of space in the bottom, with both UT60's and the 120x38mm fans there is 72mm of room to play with. I use *Phobya Radiator Stands*. I have a TY-140 in the bottom front intake that brings in cool air then the radiator fans push air through radiator and to the vents on the side. I'll take a photo once I'm home.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> There is 230mm wide of space in the bottom, with both UT60's and the 120x38mm fans there is 72mm of room to play with. I use *Phobya Radiator Stands*. I have a TY-140 in the bottom front intake that brings in cool air then the radiator fans push air through radiator and to the vents on the side. I'll take a photo once I'm home.
> Hope that explains it.


love to see the pics but im pretty sure i've got an idea now.


----------



## Valgaur

Update dwood should have my side panel tomorrow...should lol.


----------



## Frequencyz

If it turns out awesome and affordable...I'm in


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frequencyz*
> 
> If it turns out awesome and affordable...I'm in


I can't wait to see.


----------



## bkilla187

I'm about to order a refurbed Cosmos 2 from cooler master. Does it come with the new front panel? Also I plan to go overkill with rads;120mm or 140 for rear, 2x rs240 on botom in pull pull and ex360 on top with pull. Will all those rads fit and also can I do Push /Pull up top with 25mm fans?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkilla187*
> 
> I'm about to order a refurbed Cosmos 2 from cooler master. Does it come with the new front panel? Also I plan to go overkill with rads;120mm or 140 for rear, 2x rs240 on botom in pull pull and ex360 on top with pull. Will all those rads fit and also can I do Push /Pull up top with 25mm fans?


 *Frist re-ordering refurbed Cosmos 2 case: * Check when you order it if the new controller unit has been installed or request it installed if it has not been.

*Secondly: * All the rads will fit with the removal of the hard drive cages at the bottom and bending two pins for the top 360 rad.

*Thirdly:* Regarding your questions on the Push Pull of top rad. It will depend on your motherboard. I have a 360 on top with 3 fans (pulling) on top and only 2 on the bottom pushing (could not put third fan due to heatsink on mb).


----------



## Davitz

Ordered the rest of my loop and fans to shove in this bad boy









Can't wait to get everything transplanted and the new gear installed!

xspc ex360 + raystorm block, x2 ex240, x2 aquacool gtx680 lightning blocks, x13 Corsair sp120 for total push pull + 1 rear exhaust fan, d5 dual bay res/pump combo, phobya 2x 120mm rad stand, waaay more than enough compression and rotary compression fittings to make my plans work


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Ordered the rest of my loop and fans to shove in this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get everything transplanted and the new gear installed!
> xspc ex360 + raystorm block, x2 ex240, x2 aquacool gtx680 lightning blocks, x13 Corsair sp120 for total push pull + 1 rear exhaust fan, d5 dual bay res/pump combo, phobya 2x 120mm rad stand, waaay more than enough compression and rotary compression fittings to make my plans work


Cant wait to see this project!


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Cant wait to see this project!


Thanks!









Currently my build is named "Nightfury" since I found the Phantom case looked so sleek, but now with this new behemoth, the cosmos 2, i'm really unsure of what to call the new build / update since this case will eventually house my setup when it's upgraded to Ivy-E, it's going to be a whole nother beast so i've been thinking "Tiamat, Mother of all Dragons", more of a title than a build name.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my build is named "Nightfury" since I found the Phantom case looked so sleek, but now with this new behemoth, the cosmos 2, i'm really unsure of what to call the new build / update since this case will eventually house my setup when it's upgraded to Ivy-E, it's going to be a whole nother beast so i've been thinking "Tiamat, Mother of all Dragons", more of a title than a build name.
> Any suggestions?


Oh god no.... I'm currently working on a new project inside my cosmos 2. Switching to red theme and improving my cooling with more powerful fans and changing all the tubing/setup. I would have to find myself a project name!! LOLL


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Oh god no.... I'm currently working on a new project inside my cosmos 2. Switching to red theme and improving my cooling with more powerful fans and changing all the tubing/setup. I would have to find myself a project name!! LOLL


Wait till i do My Haswell build in April... Your gonna see how a 80mm 360 rad with 3 fans in push fits up top of the cosmos 2 XD

http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx

Plus

http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1030_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-360.html


----------



## UKFireman

Well my build is almost complete now. Had a lot of hassle with one of the MSI 7970 OC cards not outputting a signal, but managed to RMA it. Build is up and running now, just waiting on a few more things (2 x Aerocool Shark red led edition 120mm fans for the door and some braided cables) also still to fit my old Ageia Phys X card and get it to work in windows 7. I`ll post some pictures of the completed build. Had to change the motherboard to a MSI Z77 Mpower as well. Gone for a stealth look, all black insides with only the Reactor Core reservoir as light with some fans.

Spec :

Msi Z77 MPower Board
2 x MSI 7970 OC in crossfire
16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
Intel Core I5 3570K running at 4.2Ghz
Corsair 120gb ssd
OCZ Agillity 3 64GB SSD
Samsung F1 1TB HDD
X-FI Fatality Titanium PCIE

Cooling

Top - RS 360 with Corsair SP120 in Pull
Side - RS 120 with Corsair SP120 in push/pull
Bottom RS 240 with Corsair SP120 in push
Reactor Core Red Reservoir
XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
2 X EK FC 7970 water blocks
Black 3/8 Tubing with EK Compression Fittings


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Is there an adapter . for cm fan controller or something? Would love to use the panel but dont want to use cm fans..


----------



## Roadking

The fan controller wil work with most fans. The larger connector is for the fan th smaller one is for lights on a CM fan you do not need to connect it if you don't want to.


----------



## BoltDown

Hi everyone,

Bought a Cosmos 2 case about 2 months ago with the full intension of modding it heavily. Now that the MMO I was playing has shut down for a total revamp I've turned all my attention to this wonderful case. So far I've striped it bear all the way down to unriveting the skeletal frame and already have modded a fair bit, just this weekend I've inserted a window into the one side panel and took the plunge into fitting a AX480 rad from XSPC in to the top section (I had originally panned on a 3 fan rad but what the hell best to go all the way I figure). I'm using the great build from bob808 (Awesome write up btw bob808) as a guide even though I've changed a few things but the exterior design is the same (minus the mod on the base of the sliding panel on the top to extend the vent grill all the way up to the USB panel for the extra fan on the quad rad). I'm really enjoying modding the case but my biggest problem is what to paint it when I'm done.

Here's what I had invisioned...

*My fans*
4x Phobya Nano-2G (120s) for the quad rad up top) - red LED
4x Phobya Nano-G 14 (140s) for the two EX280 rads below - red LED
1x Phobya Nano-G 14 (140s) for the rear fan on the case - red LED
1x Phobya Nano-2G (120s) for the fan between the two rads below on the front of the case - red LED
(Still haven't found a good replacement for the large front case fan in a red LED yet)

*Internal*
Created a false floor using a 3/16 sheet of white plexy that's formed to keep the hard drive bay slots intact
Created a white plexy backing that surrounds the MB tray - mainly for a contrast to the black interior but will be using it to mount some of the extra hardware for my Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT monitoring package.
The exterior of the rads will be painted gloss white - company logo in black
Skeletal frame will remain a flat black
Planning on re-sheathing all the CPU cables all white with pin 1 cable in black
Using blood colored die in the loop

*External* (my thoughts - the design is the same as bob808's)
Vents - to remain all black
Case - Total high gloss white
Case top and bottom bars - current black color

So question is do you think the high gloss white will work with red LED fans? I was kind of thinking along the lines of high end white sports cars and when the brake lights come on look (Also the only red in the case would come from the fans and loop color). I've asked some friends and they are all speechless that I'm doing this mod to begin with (Their not heavy PC users so it's over their heads) to say the least giving me feedback on my color scheme. I figure do I just go with my original idea, change the outside colors, or change the fans to say a blue LED which is more of the norm with white.

*Fun Challenges I'm facing now&#8230;*
Manufacturing a 5 ¼ tray to insert a Sony Optiarc BD-5750H-01 Slim Internal Blu-Ray Writer into the case - My solution to losing the top bay to the quad rad and using up that slim gap created by removing the hot swap bays from the case.
I'd send pics to join the forum completely but my case is in about 50 pieces spread all over my tiny apartment, but will send some before I start painting.

*Advice*
Because I cut up the top cover to the point where the small PCB board for the case's control panel can't be put back into its original location does anyone know where I can buy a longer version of the silly 2 inch flat cable ribbon so I can move it?


----------



## NakedHobo123

I want to put a Swiftech MCP555 pump in 3 of my drive bays because there will be a XSPC dual-bay reservoir right above it, i also have a 1" tall rubber block that I want to put under it. (The rubber block could be shave down.) I was wondering how to take out the 3.5in hot-swap bays and if the pump would fit with tubing on it to an possibly how the the pump and reservoir would connect. (Probably with 90 degree fittings.) Thanks guys!


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330653/cosmos-ii-side-door-window-mod#post_18672797

Hey! Its the side panel work manship page! Tell dwood what you think and want!

That way I can get a kickass window!


----------



## Qtip1318

hi i have a cosmos 2 case and i am looking to do some modding i just wanted to know if anyone has figgerd out how you can change you power LED's to red in stead of the blue could you pm if you can help


----------



## BoltDown

How has the community dealt with this problem when modding to a 4 quad rad?




I could cut the handle reinforcement bar to allow the fan to sit flush with the case but I'm worried about really messing with the bars structure strength

I could create a fan shroud and raise the fan up to the 1 cm height needed to clear the bar but then you would get air flow interference from the bar running below it. At this point I'm thinking I could just trim the bar back up to the screw and not interfere to much with the handles. Think also raising the front fan up by 1cm would mess with the look when the are all lit up and you see it through the fan mesh?

How have others dealt with this?

Update on my cable problem: Found a supplier and got a flex cable variant but its comming all the way from Hong Kong


----------



## BoltDown

Qtip1318 I don't think you can, I've pulled that control panel out to make painting easy and its only 3mm thick which would make it mini LEDs on its board. Assuming you could pull it apart with out dmaging it and get proper sized LEDs, it would be almost surgery with a microscope to solder them out and the new ones in.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qtip1318*
> 
> hi i have a cosmos 2 case and i am looking to do some modding i just wanted to know if anyone has figgerd out how you can change you power LED's to red in stead of the blue could you pm if you can help


I wanted to do this also, but the tiny mini-leds are soldered directly to the circuit board. I'm not saying it couldn't be done, but I think I would ruin the contacts on the board before I would be able to get the new red leds soldered on.


----------



## Hokies83

Im going to use an 360 80mm rad up top..

Going to cut all the spaces between the fans out then lower rad 25mm into the case.. then use Z hooks drill them into the top and mount the rad and fans with them.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im going to use an 360 80mm rad up top..
> Going to cut all the spaces between the fans out then lower rad 25mm into the case.. then use Z hooks drill them into the top and mount the rad and fans with them.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.


That is gonna be my Haswell cooling tho XD unless these have a mega sell... between now and then..

http://www.swiftech.com/apogeedrive2.aspx

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16238/ex-rad-411/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s161


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That is gonna be my Haswell cooling tho XD unless these have a mega sell... between now and then..
> http://www.swiftech.com/apogeedrive2.aspx
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16238/ex-rad-411/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s161


Those rads scare me lol. they are gonna be heavy as crap fully pumped full.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those rads scare me lol. they are gonna be heavy as crap fully pumped full.


NAh it is nothing for 8 Steel Z hooks. could hold my 230lbs self up with them...

My 100$ in monitors is held up by Z hooks lol for 3 years now.. starting with my u2711 and that is all cheapo fake wood lol.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Hi i am form Croatia and have my Cosmos since last 2 months, i have put inside nice configuration and now i plan to bring to next level with water cooling,so this is next project which i want to do.
I have explore all this 380 pages and found good and perfect suggestion whot and how to do.
My idea is not to cut,paint or something like that,idea is to install one 3x120 on top push pull comb and in bottom 2x240 push pull and to use from Koolance RP-401X2,also controller TMS-205,TMS-EB205, and plenty temp sensors together with flow sensors.
So for now this is only to introduce myself and this bulit i will do january when i am at home.


----------



## Anth0789

Welcome to OCN ^!

Anyone else needed to be added to the list?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Welcome to OCN ^!
> Anyone else needed to be added to the list?


If im not already there then me









I'll post pics of my cosmos 2 tonight after i get my rads test fitted and take a few pics.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Welcome to OCN ^!
> Anyone else needed to be added to the list?


eh hem door being made. should scroll back and go check it out.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> If im not already there then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my cosmos 2 tonight after i get my rads test fitted and take a few pics.


Okay added!


----------



## Davitz

Pics of the rads and beginning to test fit


----------



## Roxycon

mnpctech will be making clear side panels for cosmos 2 after newyears









http://www.mnpctech.com/CoolerMaster_Cosmos_2_Clear_Side_Panels.html


----------



## Valgaur

still waiting on Dwood to finish his ideas. I think he's getting an acrylic bender to make suggestion D no idea though.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

This Z hooks please can you put some link where to buy?? Good idea using 80mm rad and capture with Z hook maybe i will take this idea for my Build??


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> This Z hooks please can you put some link where to buy?? Good idea using 80mm rad and capture with Z hook maybe i will take this idea for my Build??




http://www.zorotools.com/g/00061919/k-G3045131?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kw={keyword}&gclid=CLSJy9fm8LMCFcqY4AodkVwAdQ










You have roughly 55mm Inside and 55mm outside " At the lowest point "

But with an 80mm Rad you do not really need push/pull .


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Thanks for this picture i just needed that (presently i am on board the ship coming home begin january) i have idea for bottom part to take two 80mm radiator and put them in sandwich combination and in between 12mm fan,and on one side normal 25mm and other side 12mm fan then i will have 12mm fan,80mm rad,12mm fan,80mm rad,25mm High speed fan for air delivery.So this is sandwich push pull combination and that should go bottom because down we have some 21.5cm i did not measure i was calculating this from pic where someone put 2x240 tickness 60 outward he pit 12mm and inside he put 2x 25mm fans.
So 12+80+12+80+25=209 still (6mm) some space.
This is bottom solution!!!
But on top i have different idea, by this pict which you post here is possible tu put on top 2 x 360 rads,why not one 80mm tick, reason is i dont know for integrity of case when you cut so big hole on top????????????????
But this way i will put on top one low profile 30mm 360 rad with 12mm fans and same bottom,only problem is connecting this radiators but that can be ease???


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

I did not finish so idea is to have on top same sandwich combination, and will be like this
so from up to down 12mm fan, 30mm tick 360 radiat,case support,30mm tick 360 rad,12mm fan=12+30+2+30+12=86mm and we have as you show from pict some 90mm


----------



## Roxycon

Only problem with your top plans is that you have to modify top panel.. With the panel on you'll only fit the fans with some space left


----------



## Hokies83

Top cover uis f ine ur gonna have to cut the top of thr case and mount z hooks not hard to with an empty case.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

is it possible to put on top 30mm tick radiator and 12mm fan is there space for that and normally to close top cover,Can someone try to do it if have all that in hand and put some picture???
I think is possible!!
Below, space from motherboard to support we saw it is possible to put radiat and fans but top i dont know??


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> is it possible to put on top 30mm tick radiator and 12mm fan is there space for that and normally to close top cover,Can someone try to do it if have all that in hand and put some picture???
> I think is possible!!
> Below, space from motherboard to support we saw it is possible to put radiat and fans but top i dont know??


Yes. I have a 45mm thick 360 radiator with three 120x38mm fans with plenty of room to spare. Up top under the top cover there is 55mm of free space available.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> Hi i am form Croatia and have my Cosmos since last 2 months, i have put inside nice configuration and now i plan to bring to next level with water cooling,so this is next project which i want to do.
> I have explore all this 380 pages and found good and perfect suggestion whot and how to do.
> My idea is not to cut,paint or something like that,idea is to install one 3x120 on top push pull comb and in bottom 2x240 push pull and to use from Koolance RP-401X2,also controller TMS-205,TMS-EB205, and plenty temp sensors together with flow sensors.
> So for now this is only to introduce myself and this bulit i will do january when i am at home.


Good stuff dude! I almost have the same configuration as you, except using Aqua computer Aquareo 5 instead of the KoolanceTMS. You are going to love the water cooled temps what that config.


----------



## Valgaur

So a dual 30 mm 360 is cabable huh? Hmmmmm it's either that on the 80mm....not sure which would be better I bet the 80 just from the pure amount of surface area.


----------



## Hokies83

Im getting the 80 due to they an 80mm will perform better then a 60mm in push/pull.

With only 3x silent push.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Yes. I have a 45mm thick 360 radiator with three 120x38mm fans with plenty of room to spare. Up top under the top cover there is 55mm of free space available.


Thanks for info this is GOLD please if you can take close pict to this cover so it can be seen that "gap" dostance from radiat+fans on top of top under the cover, or some pict with measuring tape and all that installed.Those kind of pitctures are missing,Please if it not big job to put this.
Big THANKS
RESPECT


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So a dual 30 mm 360 is cabable huh? Hmmmmm it's either that on the 80mm....not sure which would be better I bet the 80 just from the pure amount of surface area.


i agree with you 100% but what will happend when you,i or who ever cut so big hole on tope, it will destroj integrity,i can imagine the size of hole through which radiator need to pass and be positioned in the middle or whatever,i am little bit afraid.
IF someone THERE try to do this please record on video format and post,it will be interested to se case without plastic push to stand on one of four corners it will frame bend od distort??????
I dont know maybe this is only fear for nothing, but if someone try to do please POST!!
Thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> i agree with you 100% but what will happend when you,i or who ever cut so big hole on tope, it will destroj integrity,i can imagine the size of hole through which radiator need to pass and be positioned in the middle or whatever,i am little bit afraid.
> IF someone THERE try to do this please record on video format and post,it will be interested to se case without plastic push to stand on one of four corners it will frame bend od distort??????
> I dont know maybe this is only fear for nothing, but if someone try to do please POST!!
> Thanks


Cutting the top will not hurt ant thing.


----------



## erichamby

My Cosmos II next to my D8000. Both of these cases have been wonderful to work with but CM's build quality on their recent cases have been 2nd to none. Everything about the case has blown me away. Not one single thing would i change about it... The D8000 on the other hand.


----------



## Hokies83

Only issue with cosmos 2 is no big rad support with out modding it and the price.


----------



## iARDAs

Did anyone here also used a Corsair 800D?

How do you guys feel about both of the cases. I currently have the 800D, and just wondering switching to Cosmos 2 would have any benefits or not?


----------



## Hokies83

if u already have an 800D id stay with it.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Then i will maybe cut my and go with MONSTER ??!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> Then i will maybe cut my and go with MONSTER ??!!!


Yes and make a thread for cause it will be a great mod.


----------



## Evolution069

So I just receive my front panel replacement part.

At least, everything is black. It took 6 business days to get it in Montreal from CA

Lets the fun begin to rewire all this stuff!!


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes and make a thread for cause it will be a great mod.


After taking some calculations i think is inposible to go with 80mm tick radiator without modding top cover and my intention is not to touch any outside visible parts,because if you go with 80mm and use push pull combination with 12mm fans you need to have 104mm space and as per pics previously posted below you have 50mm and top max 40mm so this is not enough.
But if we chose to go with 60mm rad than is POSSIBLE and i think 60mm will work.
My personal probem is that i dont have shop for this parts nearby, i need to order everything from closest is germany so i must be 100% will be duable!!?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> After taking some calculations i think is inposible to go with 80mm tick radiator without modding top cover and my intention is not to touch any outside visible parts,because if you go with 80mm and use push pull combination with 12mm fans you need to have 104mm space and as per pics previously posted below you have 50mm and top max 40mm so this is not enough.
> But if we chose to go with 60mm rad than is POSSIBLE and i think 60mm will work.
> My personal probem is that i dont have shop for this parts nearby, i need to order everything from closest is germany so i must be 100% will be duable!!?


You can chhose between push or pull... can not have both..

im going to be doing an 80mm up top soon in push config...

that is the point of an 80mm rad u do not need push/pull..


----------



## Evolution069

Currently with my Mobo R4E the space left on top is 60mm. So I have a 35mm rad with 25mm fans which is really tight. This is related to the mobo heat dissipator on the top). This might not be a problem with some other motherboard to fit a 80mm depending of the location of the 4pins and 8 pins connectors.

As previously said, a one way configuration is way enough for a 80mm thick radiator.. I have a push/pull config on top because I have a 35mm thick radiator but for my RX240(63mm) in the bottom section, a push config is wayyyyy enough.









Unless your plannning to go really crazy with the overclocking you should be fine


----------



## Evolution069

Hey guys, So I just had an idea!!

I always been a fan of XSPC RX radiators series.

But when I got my Cosmos2 and the rampage 4 extreme mobo, I was unplease to see that the RX doesn't fit on top. Anyway, I bought a RS 240 and put my RX240 at the bottom. I only have 60mm between the top and the heatsink of the motherboard. The RX360 is 63mm thick.

But I don't know why I just tough of that today but.... Does anyone have tried to cut the section in red in the following picture.



This could easily give the space to fit it on top 63mm - 3 mm gain by cutting this section!! And I don't think cutting this little section would damage the radiator since it's only use to screw the radiator to the case or fans to the radiator.

And it doesn't matter if I loose this section since I will go in a one way config..

What do you think about it?? Is it possible. IMO yes, I will check out this evening at home and let you know. I have an old damaged RX240 that I could use to test it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Hey guys, So I just had an idea!!
> I always been a fan of XSPC RX radiators series.
> But when I got my Cosmos2 and the rampage 4 extreme mobo, I was unplease to see that the RX doesn't fit on top. Anyway, I bought a RS 240 and put my RX240 at the bottom. I only have 60mm between the top and the heatsink of the motherboard. The RX360 is 63mm thick.
> But I don't know why I just tough of that today but.... Does anyone have tried to cut the section in red in the following picture.
> 
> This could easily give the space to fit it on top 63mm - 3 mm gain by cutting this section!! And I don't think cutting this little section would damage the radiator since it's only use to screw the radiator to the case or fans to the radiator.
> And it doesn't matter if I loose this section since I will go in a one way config..
> What do you think about it?? Is it possible. IMO yes, I will check out this evening at home and let you know. I have an old damaged RX240 that I could use to test it.


Id cut the top of the case and do a clean job it would increase the cases value..

However cutting the rad wold kill it's value.


----------



## Evolution069

Well IMO, cutting the top, will be more a pain in the ass to fix the radiator to the case with the fans if I cut the part where the screw holes are.

Altough, I can't figure by cutting the top of the case, you wouldn't decrease it's value. You mean resell value($$$) right ??

As for the radiator, even if I decrease the value, it's not something I'm planning to resell









I'll check if this mod is possible tonight and post my conclusion tonight.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Well IMO, cutting the top, will be more a pain in the ass to fix the radiator to the case with the fans if I cut the part where the screw holes are.
> Altough, I can't figure by cutting the top of the case, you wouldn't decrease it's value. You mean resell value($$$) right ??
> As for the radiator, even if I decrease the value, it's not something I'm planning to resell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check if this mod is possible tonight and post my conclusion tonight.


if u cut the top of the case and do a clean job and when u go to sell it your selling a Cosmos 2 that supports a 65mm rad p top ur gonna get more money for it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Well IMO, cutting the top, will be more a pain in the ass to fix the radiator to the case with the fans if I cut the part where the screw holes are.
> Altough, I can't figure by cutting the top of the case, you wouldn't decrease it's value. You mean resell value($$$) right ??
> As for the radiator, even if I decrease the value, it's not something I'm planning to resell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check if this mod is possible tonight and post my conclusion tonight.


I took apart the top of my case and stuck the RX360 rad in the top section exposed. I'm trying to think of a way to design a cover now. It really doesn't bother me up top though. My computer never leaves my desk and the rad is definitely secure. Plus with 6 fans blowing into my case the mobo has a ton of airflow. I also just added my 2 cards to my loop. I think I am just going to sell this case and get a case labs.


----------



## Evolution069

Cool, I'll check out these 2 solutions.


----------



## Anth0789

Real nice ^!


----------



## strong island 1

I also saw a really cool mod. Someone cut into the bottom of the case and tilted there power supply on it's side which gives plenty of room for a 360 rad in the bottom. It doesn't seem to hard. I might try it.

The reason I like what I did is because I didn't make any mods that I can't reverse. So at least I can enjoy my watercooling while I decide what to do permanently. I know most people don't like exposed rads but i actually think it looks kind of cool in person. Plus I love the airflow that the 6 fans blow over the motherboard. Since I never move my case it really doesn't bother me. i have to change those barbs on the rad though and get 2 more compression fittings. I also want to get a mobo block for the RIVE.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I took apart the top of my case and stuck the RX360 rad in the top section exposed. I'm trying to think of a way to design a cover now. It really doesn't bother me up top though. My computer never leaves my desk and the rad is definitely secure. Plus with 6 fans blowing into my case the mobo has a ton of airflow. I also just added my 2 cards to my loop. I think I am just going to sell this case and get a case labs.


Can you put pict from top how it looks.
I think this could be good idea??


----------



## strong island 1

yes I'm at work but I will take some more pics when I get home. This was the only thing I could think of without cutting the case. It was really easy also. I know that i am going to be into watercooling for awhile so I didn't want to get some skinny crappy rad just to fit into this case. I wanted to get the watercooling parts I wanted so when I move to another case I won't have a bunch of skinny rads.

If I could make a nice cover for the top and put a 240 rad in the bottom i will be really happy with this case. otherwise I might sell it and get a STH10.

I also removed my fan controller and got 2 Lamptron controllers. they are so much better to deal with. I bought a bunch of fan splitters and I am running 2 fans on each channel which means each controller can control 8 fans and maybe even 12. That's not bad at all for $40.00. The computer is so quiet now that I put my gpu's under water.

To be honest i don't really like the way the top looks but I wanted to start watercooling so bad that I don't really care what it looks like right now.

That one RX360 rad keeps my 3930k at 4.8ghz and 2 4gb 680's very cool. My gpu's get to 40c during heaven benchmark and my 3930k hovers around 55-60 during prime 95. The temps really surprised me. I thought I was going to overload the rad. My gpu's used to get to 75c during heaven and my cpu would reach almost 90c with the h100.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I'm at work but I will take some more pics when I get home. This was the only thing I could think of without cutting the case. It was really easy also. I know that i am going to be into watercooling for awhile so I didn't want to get some skinny crappy rad just to fit into this case. I wanted to get the watercooling parts I wanted so when I move to another case I won't have a bunch of skinny rads.
> If I could make a nice cover for the top and put a 240 rad in the bottom i will be really happy with this case. otherwise I might sell it and get a STH10.
> I also removed my fan controller and got 2 Lamptron controllers. they are so much better to deal with. I bought a bunch of fan splitters and I am running 2 fans on each channel which means each controller can control 8 fans and maybe even 12. That's not bad at all for $40.00. The computer is so quiet now that I put my gpu's under water.
> To be honest i don't really like the way the top looks but I wanted to start watercooling so bad that I don't really care what it looks like right now.
> That one RX360 rad keeps my 3930k at 4.8ghz and 2 4gb 680's very cool. My gpu's get to 40c during heaven benchmark and my 3930k hovers around 55-60 during prime 95. The temps really surprised me. I thought I was going to overload the rad. My gpu's used to get to 75c during heaven and my cpu would reach almost 90c with the h100.


No No this look perfect, it remind me of car engine turbo suction stickinog out of hood is really Perfect, but only i want to know what it look on top??
An this idea i will take and put push-pull comination on top same as you only i think to put one 60mm rad on back from outside and connect same as you but ok you can imagine and bottom
I will put sandwich combination with 12mm rad and 2 x 86mm tock radiat 2 x 240.It is possible, you need to remove everything from there and front LEG, support which after you can put back and put
12mm fan, 86mm rad,12mm fan,86 mm rad,12 mm rad so 12+86+12+86+12=172+36=208mm and you have 210 so this is just perfect.
You can use 2 x 240,1 x 360, 1 x 140 mm rad which will be perfect and i will do that next month.


----------



## Hokies83

Man ur making me want to do my 80mm hidden rad up top before haswell lol

I wanted to do it with Haswell so i would have a reason to empty the case lol.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I took apart the top of my case and stuck the RX360 rad in the top section exposed. I'm trying to think of a way to design a cover now. It really doesn't bother me up top though. My computer never leaves my desk and the rad is definitely secure. Plus with 6 fans blowing into my case the mobo has a ton of airflow. I also just added my 2 cards to my loop. I think I am just going to sell this case and get a case labs.


Please if you can tell is it enough space to putt radiator 400mm long if i cut this part on pict, if then will be enough place for radiator,can meassure please!!?
So from support to controller when this part of plastic is cut how much lenght is left (should be 400) and i think sides will be ok because is 124mm but if you can measure that also will appreciate??


----------



## UKFireman

Build is now complete, sorry for the bad pics, I`ll try and get some better pics done.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKFireman*
> 
> Build is now complete, sorry for the bad pics, I`ll try and get some better pics done.


Sweet build man!


----------



## Davitz

My wc loop should be finishes up today. Gonna try and git 'er dun after work today


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> Please if you can tell is it enough space to putt radiator 400mm long if i cut this part on pict, if then will be enough place for radiator,can meassure please!!?
> So from support to controller when this part of plastic is cut how much lenght is left (should be 400) and i think sides will be ok because is 124mm but if you can measure that also will appreciate??
> 
> I will measure whatever you need. I think I might try and cut the front panel like you said. Mine is completely removed right now and looks funny. If I could put that back I would be much happier.
> 
> I'm at work right now. I have been working so many hours 7 days a week. I'm an insurance adjuster on long island and there are so many cars damaged after the storm. I have been working non-stop since hurricane sandy.
> 
> I can do some measurements tommorrow. Explain exactly what you need measured.


----------



## strong island 1

I will measure whatever you need. I think I might try and cut the front panel like you said. Mine is completely removed right now and looks funny. If I could put that back I would be much happier.

I'm at work right now. I have been working so many hours 7 days a week. I'm an insurance adjuster on long island and there are so many cars damaged after the storm. I have been working non-stop since hurricane sandy.

I can do some measurements tommorrow. Explain exactly what you need measured.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Man ur making me want to do my 80mm hidden rad up top before haswell lol
> I wanted to do it with Haswell so i would have a reason to empty the case lol.


Ya I was determined to use and buy a fat rad. I didn't want to buy a bunch of watercooling gear just for this case that might suck and make me want to upgrade it later on. Now I have some great watercooling gear I can carry over to any case. I don't know that was my thinking. I also kinda like the way my setup looks.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Thanks man, just need to know is it possible and how far we can cut and how much to lose for that monsta 360 to be on top together with controller.
Now i am investigating all over the net and ask my wife to take some measures (haha she was going crazy) and i think 240 monsta (80mm tick rad) can be put on top without any modif,And now my idea is to put on top 240 monster but wiith top frame without corrugated surfaces, remove both layers so only frame will remain and tube conn will be infront coming out on sides going back,will be interesting design.
And bottom plan to put one 240 monsta, and back something that will not stick too much something like 45mm 120 rad.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

50% preview Still a lot left to do............


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> 50% preview


Green Hornet Ver 2! lol


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Green is the new red of the computer world lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Green is the new red of the computer world lol


Wait until my side panel comes back. Im uber excited


----------



## SpexWave

*Green VESTA 1G-killer Cosmos 2*


----------



## Valgaur

I think I started a green theme phenom!


----------



## SpexWave

Well u didn't affected my build. I've always builded computers with green and black themes.
I'm more influenced by nvidia.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpexWave*
> 
> Well u didn't affected my build. I've always builded computers with green and black themes.
> I'm more influenced by nvidia.


Yeah I love the look of green and black together give it one heck of a look.


----------



## 350 Malibu

My Cosmos II, nothing fancy...


----------



## Anth0789

Looks great! ^

Added to the list!


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Wait until my side panel comes back. Im uber excited


Dude ...It'll totally rule if you got that green hornet bee cut into the side panel and lit


----------



## Davitz

Hm so I have a small problem, My sp120's aren't clearing the z77 Sabertooth by about 5-10mm. Anyone know a good sub 25mm thick fan that will complement sp120's ? If I get smaller fans i'll have the sp120's on the top of the cosmos in push to push air into the case and have the thinner fans in pull.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Dude ...It'll totally rule if you got that green hornet bee cut into the side panel and lit


....shouldn't have told me that man....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Hm so I have a small problem, My sp120's aren't clearing the z77 Sabertooth by about 5-10mm. Anyone know a good sub 25mm thick fan that will complement sp120's ? If I get smaller fans i'll have the sp120's on the top of the cosmos in push to push air into the case and have the thinner fans in pull.


take some pics for us to get a better picture. I'd recommend cogars. 120 mm's they are amazing.


----------



## SpexWave

Will two 240mmX60mm thick rad fit in the bottom of Cosmos? I'm using an EK_CoolStream XT 360mm rad on top now, 47mm thick.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpexWave*
> 
> Will two 240mmX60mm thick rad fit in the bottom of Cosmos? I'm using an EK_CoolStream XT 360mm rad on top now, 47mm thick.


Yes they will. You just have to decide if you want to run the first through the second rad, or have them pushing outward on each side. The lower front fan makes a good col air inlet right between the them.


----------



## yutzybrian

UPS just delivered mine. Now to run an Acronis backup then tear down my system


----------



## yutzybrian

And of course I stripped it down first thing



Time to sleeve





This is a temporary cooling setup. Don't have everything for the new loop yet so I just threw my H60 back in for now (also the cable management will be wayyyy better on the finished project lol)


And a size comparison. Left to right, back to front: CM Storm Trooper, Azza Genesis 9000, Cosmos II, and a random HTPC box


----------



## Anth0789

Nice ^!

Up and added!


----------



## Davitz

AAAND complete! Man this thing weighs a freaking ton now lol


----------



## Ensabrenoir

The green revolution has begun!!!


----------



## Roadking

Double post my mistake


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> 
> And of course I stripped it down first thing
> 
> 
> Time to sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a temporary cooling setup. Don't have everything for the new loop yet so I just threw my H60 back in for now (also the cable management will be wayyyy better on the finished project lol)
> 
> And a size comparison. Left to right, back to front: CM Storm Trooper, Azza Genesis 9000, Cosmos II, and a random HTPC box


Lookin good


----------



## Valgaur

I can't wait for my side panel. I miss it......


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> AAAND complete! Man this thing weighs a freaking ton now lol


I was wondering how long before someone painted the rings on the Air Series. Looking good


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I was wondering how long before someone painted the rings on the Air Series. Looking good


Thanks









Ran Unigine Heaven maxed everything out and the lightnings never passed 37c


----------



## thomasskull666

Add me to the club please 



Been playing with some DI-NOC as you can see on the drive bay covers. Anybody have any experience using it on/in this case?


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> AAAND complete! Man this thing weighs a freaking ton now lol


Can you put some pict how you fixed bottom rads and which ticknes you are used??


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> Can you put some pict how you fixed bottom rads and which ticknes you are used??


I used xspc raystorm ex 240 rads which are 35mm thick each. Using the stock brackets supplied with the case I rigged up the rear rad in push pull with that bracket on. I then got a phobya 2 x 120mm rad stand and cut it so it would fit the rad perfectly, i fitted the rad on there and installed the two fans on that in push and mounted it as close the the rear rad as possible to use the rear rad's push fans as pull fans for the first rad









I'll get some pics up but that pretty much explains it.


----------



## Anth0789

One new member added to the list!


----------



## Ranzik

Add me please. Starting a new build. Here are some pics, still waiting on few items from New Egg to arrive, ram, H100, PSU and SSD. Will post more pics as the build progresses. Any input is always appreciated.

Build will consist of the following

Cosmos II
Intel i7 3770k
ASUS Maximus V Extreme
EVGA GTX 680
G. Skill 32gb RAM. 2400
Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD (x2)
LITE ON optical drive
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler
Corsair HX850 PSU
Cougar 120 mm PWM fans (x8)
Cougar 140 mm (x1)

Just some basic cleanup to the case. Took out the middle rack and all of the stock fans, Except for the 200 mm that will stay in there until a viable replacement is found. Placed standoffs and removed cabling from the removable HD rack.


----------



## xNovax

I found a picture of a cosmos II with what looks like a stock coolermaster windowed side panel.

Go to the video on newegg about the new WD Caviar Black 4tb and at 5 seconds into the video in the backround you can see a cosmos II with a windowed side panel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Cu3bi5LMk&list=UUJ1rSlahM7TYWGxEscL0g7Q&index=4


----------



## Tweetbix

Nice pickup on that, wonder when they were gonna tell everyone else that one has been made, if it is indeed an official windowed door.


----------



## xNovax

Hopefully it is. Newegg doesn't usually use anything in their videos that is modded.


----------



## Valgaur

I found that a long time ago.


----------



## 350 Malibu

If it were available, I'd be one of the first to order it. Although then the dust would show more... My cosmos 2 is like a jumbo sized vacuum cleaner, albeit without wheels, it sucks so much dust into itself.


----------



## yutzybrian

Well that's interesting, I watch their videos all the time and never noticed lol


----------



## yutzybrian

Got my new Corsair fans today and finished up some sleeving. All that's left is to sleeve and install my red cathodes.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Well that's interesting, I watch their videos all the time and never noticed lol


I just noticed it today.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> If it were available, I'd be one of the first to order it. Although then the dust would show more... My cosmos 2 is like a jumbo sized vacuum cleaner, albeit without wheels, it sucks so much dust into itself.


You have to change some fans around then and make it positive air pressure inside.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Got my new Corsair fans today and finished up some sleeving. All that's left is to sleeve and install my red cathodes.


The red and black sleeving looks so sick, excellent job!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> The red and black sleeving looks so sick, excellent job!


Thanks!


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Hopefully it is. Newegg doesn't usually use anything in their videos that is modded.


Nope. It's not happening. Even the poll they made with the different window options is damn near a year old now and they haven't followed up with ANY information about it whatsoever. I've bought CoolerMaster cases almost exclusively for every PC I've built for myself, friends and family for about a decade now; including the original Cosmos case.

This is probably the last CM case I ever buy and I ordered my Cosmos II on launch day.. The window is just one of the handful of poor (actually just stupid) decisions that CoolerMaster did with this case that I will NEVER understand. Looking forward to replacing mine already with a 900D.


----------



## Valgaur

Take it easy guys we just got to wait on dwood to finish my panel then we will all br in aww of the mistake CM did


----------



## Frequencyz

Dwood should do a panel for me too...I will pay him handsomely...and by handsomely I mean realistically, lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> Nope. It's not happening. Even the poll they made with the different window options is damn near a year old now and they haven't followed up with ANY information about it whatsoever. I've bought CoolerMaster cases almost exclusively for every PC I've built for myself, friends and family for about a decade now; including the original Cosmos case.
> This is probably the last CM case I ever buy and I ordered my Cosmos II on launch day.. The window is just one of the handful of poor (actually just stupid) decisions that CoolerMaster did with this case that I will NEVER understand. Looking forward to replacing mine already with a 900D.


Hmm I wonder where newegg got that side panel then.


----------



## Valgaur

One of neweggs employees is a modder. So I bet he did it.


----------



## Flygye

I already send a email to Newegg questioning about that CM Cosmos II side windows panel.

I'm waiting the email's answer.


----------



## RIBAKULA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> I already send a email to Newegg questioning about that CM Cosmos II side windows panel.
> I'm waiting the email's answer.


pls follow it up = we are interested in the answer


----------



## xNovax

They probably are not allowed to comment on it. They probably have an NDA with coolermaster.


----------



## AcidElement

I'm thinking about joining the Cosmos II club next paycheck







After doing A BUNCH of research I just have a few questions.

1: Hows the updated fan controller? Any problems like it had before?

2: Is anybody using the OEM fans you can get from CM that have the on/off led's? If not which one's are you using, if using any of them at all.


----------



## TR4Y

I cant wait till my depolyment is over, I have plans for my Cosmos II or should i call it Cosmos II R2, YUP thats the code name for the builld. Thinking once I start you guys will love it, hate it or be lost by it. I dont want to give too much away now. But i will say this, it will be something that i have never seen done to any case from the







floor up.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidElement*
> 
> I'm thinking about joining the Cosmos II club next paycheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing A BUNCH of research I just have a few questions.
> 1: Hows the updated fan controller? Any problems like it had before?
> 2: Is anybody using the OEM fans you can get from CM that have the on/off led's? If not which one's are you using, if using any of them at all.


No issues at all with the fan controller. The cabling looks better than the early stuff but if you haven't bought yet, you won't see the old stuff at all. New pcb is black, old is green.

The only stock fan I have left is the front fan. It works and is a bit of a chore to get to so I haven't bothered just yet.


----------



## Roxycon

I have three of them cm fans for the led switch, but I think you're better of with just detaching the wires and don't bother with the led switch. Also, the fans are see through so it really ruins the esthetics of the case (my opinion).


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> No issues at all with the fan controller..


I wouldn't go that far.. it's better than the original, but that's not saying much. I've had both versions and both had issues with every fan I tried. The new controller was better, but my fans still 'ticked' noticeably on low. I felt the need to buy an external FC.


----------



## DeXel

New fan controller still has problems. My Gentle Typhoons make a terrible buzzing noise with them that doesn't happen with motherboard or Lamptron Touch.


----------



## 350 Malibu

The Corsair SP120's I attempted to use on the new controller also ticked, annoying to the point I wanted to kick the bastage. I have since removed them, and reverted to the stock fans.


----------



## Tweetbix

I didnt have any problems with the stock fan controller, mind you I was only using stock fans.
However I have since stopped using it as I didn't like only have 3 fans speeds when it was on.
I have since disconnected ALL the fan cables (fan/led/molex) from the controller and hidden them somewhere if i ever wanted to re use them.
Also was the fact was because the updated fan controller was not available in my country at the time, and still don't think it is.

On a side note, does anyone know of someone that has the COSMOS II without the front sliding door? As nice as it is, its become something of a novelty, and limits whatever you want to put in the 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I wouldn't go that far.. it's better than the original, but that's not saying much. I've had both versions and both had issues with every fan I tried. The new controller was better, but my fans still 'ticked' noticeably on low. I felt the need to buy an external FC.


Guess I lucked out. No issues here.


----------



## Davitz

I've got 10 sp120 high performance version fans in my cosmos 2 running off the fan controller and i'm not having any issues with sound.


----------



## DeXel

Guys who have no issues with the fan controller, what fans do you use? And did you actually compare the noise of fan controller compared to lets say a motherboard? Or you guys aren't sensitive enough







?


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Guys who have no issues with the fan controller, what fans do you use? And did you actually compare the noise of fan controller compared to lets say a motherboard? Or you guys aren't sensitive enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Sp120 high performance, no difference in sound or performance between the fan controller on max and mobo on my setup.


----------



## DeXel

OK. I have seen totally opposite reports with Corsair fans though. I just tested Gentle Typhoons again, and there is definitely some buzz compared to Lamptron. It's hard to hear from distance unless it's totally quite in the room, but from about an inch away, one can hear the difference. Since I leave my PC to run at night... that noise just bothers me.

Also sometimes there is no buzzing noise at max settings since the controller just supplies constant 12V. It mainly struggles with low voltages most likely because it uses a weird design without any capacitors...


----------



## RIBAKULA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Guys who have no issues with the fan controller, what fans do you use? And did you actually compare the noise of fan controller compared to lets say a motherboard? Or you guys aren't sensitive enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


ive got the new FC (black pcb) and its even worse than the green one = all fans are terr ticking!!
put back the green FC + all fans are "be quiet!" = NO NOISE at all
have used (tried) NOISEBLOCKER = complete garbage
PHOBYA = a bit better, but also **** = noisy and
the best case fans are be quiet! = good looking + NO noise at all + masterpiece fastening


----------



## Roxycon

Can't wait till' my local dealer gets the corsair link in stock


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Sp120 high performance, no difference in sound or performance between the fan controller on max and mobo on my setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> OK. I have seen totally opposite reports with Corsair fans though. I just tested Gentle Typhoons again, and there is definitely some buzz compared to Lamptron. It's hard to hear from distance unless it's totally quite in the room, but from about an inch away, one can hear the difference. Since I leave my PC to run at night... that noise just bothers me.
> Also sometimes there is no buzzing noise at max settings since the controller just supplies constant 12V. It mainly struggles with low voltages most likely because it uses a weird design without any capacitors...


To be clear, my SP120's don't click at max fan settings (as Davitz points out as well), but at max setting the fans are loud and moving more air than needed for general use. When throttling them back to low or med to try and drop the typical fan noise then the ticking is terrible. The same exact fans on a dedicated NZXT fan controller have zero tic and are nice and quiet at low speeds. So there is 'something' going on with the CM II fan controller. I'm sure it affects many different types of fans.


----------



## Abandoned

Hi Cosmodians

My name is Abandoned and I am a Cosmos 2 Daddy !

I picked up my Case today and dam this is a huge case. My previous case was a CM HAF 922.

No broken parts, no scratches. Only a screw at the top mounting that was screwed in a bit wrong, No biggy.

This is still work in progress. The motherboard is a bit old, but still runs like a dream.
















I will be saving up for a custom loop later on and so forth.

Motherboard = Asus Rampage Extreme 2
CPU = 1366 / 920 D0 (4.2Ghz)
GPU = MS GTX 670
RAM = Team Xtreme Dark Series 1600 (3x2GB)
Sound Card = Asus Xonar D2
Cooling = Corsair H100 (2 x Corsair SP120's) (soon Push & Pull)
Power Supply = Gigabyte Odin 1200w
Solid State = Corsair Force GT 60B

The stock fans will all change soon, But I have a problem with clicking on this built in fan controller.

This is an excellent case, worth every cent.

Its a Christmas Present from my Girlfriend.


----------



## Valgaur

Okay to all the people with loud fans. If you are looking for good fans that are quiet as snot, don't get the corsair fans. Get the cougar 12cms or get the sickleflows by coolermaster these are 70cfm fans and right at 19 dba which is a whisper.

Just providing facts for you. And if your using a fan on the fan controller the controller only has 30w per channel abilities. So you have to look into the facts of the fans you are using/looking to buy.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> Hi Cosmodians
> My name is Abandoned and I am a Cosmos 2 Daddy !
> I picked up my Case today and dam this is a huge case. My previous case was a CM HAF 922.
> No broken parts, no scratches. Only a screw at the top mounting that was screwed in a bit wrong, No biggy.
> This is still work in progress. The motherboard is a bit old, but still runs like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be saving up for a custom loop later on and so forth.
> Motherboard = Asus Rampage Extreme 2
> CPU = 1366 / 920 D0 (4.2Ghz)
> GPU = MS GTX 670
> RAM = Team Xtreme Dark Series 1600 (3x2GB)
> Sound Card = Asus Xonar D2
> Cooling = Corsair H100 (2 x Corsair SP120's) (soon Push & Pull)
> Power Supply = Gigabyte Odin 1200w
> Solid State = Corsair Force GT 60B
> The stock fans will all change soon, But I have a problem with clicking on this built in fan controller.
> This is an excellent case, worth every cent.
> Its a Christmas Present from my Girlfriend.


Pretty much almost the same setup as me but different.









Added to the list!


----------



## Abandoned

hi

The cougars, not easy to get. I live in South Africa.

But.... the Sickleflows I might get.

Would these CM sickle's be OK for a push and pull config on my h100? static pressure and all that?

Thanks for the advice, appreciate.


----------



## DeXel

Sickleflows are mediocre. Nothing special, and sleeve bearing will wear out soon. Cougars can be had for $10 in the USA, which makes CM even a worse choice. I would not believe any fans specs advertised by Cooler Master either. 70CFM at 19dB? Common. They even advertise stock 120mm at 19dB...

This thread should help you to choose fans.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> hi
> The cougars, not easy to get. I live in South Africa.
> But.... the Sickleflows I might get.
> Would these CM sickle's be OK for a push and pull config on my h100? static pressure and all that?
> Thanks for the advice, appreciate.


Yup they have great cfm so your all good my friend. I have 2 on my 680s antec 620 cpu cooler. They have three colors as well so look out for that when your buying.


----------



## Tweetbix

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but MNPCTECH make a full acrylic door for the COSMOS 2
http://www.mnpctech.com/CoolerMaster_Cosmos_2_Clear_Side_Panels.html

im about to email them about pricing and if they can ship it to me in aussie

edit: appears its just flat, so it doesn't properly contour to the lines of the case


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but MNPCTECH make a full acrylic door for the COSMOS 2
> http://www.mnpctech.com/CoolerMaster_Cosmos_2_Clear_Side_Panels.html
> im about to email them about pricing and if they can ship it to me in aussie
> edit: appears its just flat, so it doesn't properly contour to the lines of the case


Ya I saw that as well, kind of bummed about the flat design instead of the bend to follow the shape of the case so I won't be buying one. I'm currently working on making a bend in a piece of acrylic I just picked up so perhaps if it turns out right I could maybe grab the MNPC Tech door and bend it. It couldn't hurt to have two side panels


----------



## Am3Y

Guy m planning 2 buy this... But I need a windowed side panel...
Is it available ??
Can anyone make dat fr me ??


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guy m planning 2 buy this... But I need a windowed side panel...
> Is it available ??
> Can anyone make dat fr me ??


As far as I've seen the MNPCTECH side panel posted by Tweetbix above is the only one being mass produced, but it isn't so much a windowed side panel as a whole door made from a single piece of plexi. There are a few fabricators on the forums here that could probably make one for you, but it will probably be a bit pricey and could take a while.


----------



## Tweetbix

Im going to bounce a few emails back and forward with them to see if they can put more fan holes in the door (for GPU fans) and if they make one with a bend.
Whats the point in buying one, if all that needs to be done is buy a flat piece of acrylic and cut the holes to suit, i might as well do it myself.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Im going to bounce a few emails back and forward with them to see if they can put more fan holes in the door (for GPU fans) and if they make one with a bend.
> Whats the point in buying one, if all that needs to be done is buy a flat piece of acrylic and cut the holes to suit, i might as well do it myself.


Completely agreed. Let us know what the outcome is!


----------



## Abandoned

The back 140m fan of this case don't move a lot of air at all.

Replaced with my Corsair af120. Moves a lot more air


----------



## xNovax

I don't really like full acrylic doors. Much rather have a window to show off just the GPU, Motherboard, and CPU area. Just my opinion.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Im going to bounce a few emails back and forward with them to see if they can put more fan holes in the door (for GPU fans) and if they make one with a bend.
> Whats the point in buying one, if all that needs to be done is buy a flat piece of acrylic and cut the holes to suit, i might as well do it myself.


Here is my first attempt. I purchased two pieces of acrylic. Now that I know what I'm doing I'll attempt to do a better job with the second piece.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Here is my first attempt. I purchased two pieces of acrylic. Now that I know what I'm doing I'll attempt to do a better job with the second piece.


Why do you need that 200mm fan over the GPUS?


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Sickleflows are mediocre. Nothing special, and sleeve bearing will wear out soon. Cougars can be had for $10 in the USA, which makes CM even a worse choice. I would not believe any fans specs advertised by Cooler Master either. 70CFM at 19dB? Common. They even advertise stock 120mm at 19dB...
> This thread should help you to choose fans.


Yo, I found some cougars. But not sure which ones to choose Cougar Turbine 120MM Case Fan or Cougar Vortex HDB 120MM Case Fan ?

I am gonna replace the 2 at the hdd bay and 4 on my H100 push and pull, and 2 on myGPU and one at the back..

There is only one shop that sells these in my country.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Why do you need that 200mm fan over the GPUS?


It pushes a lot of air


----------



## xNovax

Ya but do you GPUs get very hot? If they don't then you probably wouldn't need the fan. In my opinion I think that a fan mounted on a windowed side panel takes away from the window.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ya but do you GPUs get very hot? If they don't then you probably wouldn't need the fan. In my opinion I think that a fan mounted on a windowed side panel takes away from the window.


Your entitled to your opinion. When you build yours don't mount a fan on it.


----------



## Tweetbix

don't think i will be getting one of the MNPCTECH doors
Quote:


> The panel for the CM II will be $150.00, but they're not ready for purchase yet. Estimate 2 - 3 weeks. These panels will be flat, like 600T panel but don't suffer from the slight play, like the 600T panel. We will not be taking custom orders for different fan hole locations in the CM II panels. They will be offered with 2x 120mm factory fan hole location or no fan holes, only.


Good looking door there Roadking, i understand the want need for the GPU fan, its better to have one than not, in the case that more cold air to be pushed onto the GPU's. Doesn't matter if they get hot or not, any chance of cooling it more is something.
Is that just a flat panel, or have you bent it to suit the case?


----------



## xNovax

.


----------



## Roadking

It certainly lets my GPUs run cooler by about 5c which is pretty significant with some games. Its flat because I was afraid to put the bend it until I get the hang of bending it without leaving a flaw in the acrylic. I cut my factory holes off center and slightly oblong. I never expected it to be perfect, just a practice run for the final door. I would prefer to pay some one to put a window in the factory door, but can't seem to find anyone to do it.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> The Corsair SP120's I attempted to use on the new controller also ticked, annoying to the point I wanted to kick the bastage. I have since removed them, and reverted to the stock fans.


I swamped my stock fans for SP120's and they have been working fine with the original controller. Since the SP120's are better than the stock fans you might want to try them with the stock controller


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> don't think i will be getting one of the MNPCTECH doors
> Good looking door there Roadking, i understand the want need for the GPU fan, its better to have one than not, in the case that more cold air to be pushed onto the GPU's. Doesn't matter if they get hot or not, any chance of cooling it more is something.
> Is that just a flat panel, or have you bent it to suit the case?


Dwood is making us a Side Panel.. his should be much better.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I swamped my stock fans for SP120's and they have been working fine with the original controller. Since the SP120's are better than the stock fans you might want to try them with the stock controller


My SP120's and AF120's work fine on full speed. Clicks like a mofo on low and medium.

I submitted a support ticket at CM support.

Well they asked if I have another brand of fan?








This kinda sucks.
I have the new PCB and the black wires.


----------



## Am3Y

Got my new Cosmos II












Guys I want a Transparent side panel...
Where can I get ??


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

Sup guys I've started to mod my case a little bit, So far I've only put an 480rad at the top, and so far I'm planning to put 2x480's in the bottom as well. I am currently having some problems when it comes to mounting the fan controller.




****ty pictures I know....

Because the fan is so high, it seems like the front panel is kinda 'bumping' into in when mounting it. And I don't really want to cut the bar that combines the handles, cause that would most likely mess with the sturdiness, or is it okay to cut it?

Any way around this? get a smaller fan? make another type of bracket that goes around the fan?


----------



## Abandoned

So, I tried 2 Sickelflows on the case fan controller, same clicking at low and medium speed.

Also my 200m CM fan red led pulsates.


----------



## Anth0789

Two new member added!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> So, I tried 2 Sickelflows on the case fan controller, same clicking at low and medium speed.
> Also my 200m CM fan red led pulsates.


Ya I got rid of that controller and got a $40.00 Lamptron controller and it works great. Right now it's controlling 10 of my fans.


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> My SP120's and AF120's work fine on full speed. Clicks like a mofo on low and medium.
> I submitted a support ticket at CM support.
> Well they asked if I have another brand of fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda sucks.
> I have the new PCB and the black wires.


x2 The issues with the SP120's are at low/med speeds clicking, both on the old and new PCB fan controller. On high it is fine. I went to an aftermarket controller and the clicking is gone at low speeds. I think it has something to do with the way the controller throttles the voltage to the fans. Some fans can deal with it fine, others cannot. Very mixed results it seems from the responses.

OK, back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Abandoned

Here is what CM Support says about my issue and I quote

"Please note that all fan controllers have difference voltage settings and work with a different range of fans. There is currently no fan controller to date that can work with every single fan without issues.

Can you confirm if the original fans that came with the case were working properly with the fan controller? If they are not functioning correctly and creating any sort of unbearable noise then it may be the fan controller that is defective."

Bit unfair, almost makes me regret that I bought a case that is super expensive.


----------



## Abandoned

deleted -







Soz double post


----------



## Abandoned

Sorry for the double post.

After previous post, the CM Support wanted the part numbers of my Sickelflows that also tick.

I provided the part numbers and this is the reply on that..........

"Please note that the fan controller that is included with the COMOS II is meant only for fans without LED or if with LED must have the 2 separate connectors, 1 x 3 pin female connector for the fan power and 1 x 2 pin male connector for the LED power and control.

If you connect a fan with just one connector to the fan control with LED, the amperage is much higher therefore causing the clicking noise you were experiencing. In addition only fans with similar specs will work without issues with the COMOS II, as all the 120mm fans that originally came with the case are actually only approximately 600-1000RPM fans while the Sickle fan model you provided has specs of 800-2400RPM.

Please see another example below:

Sickle fan 1200 RPM VS Sickle fan 2000 RPM

Sickle fan 1200 RPM

Current (Ampere) 0.12A

Input (Watt) 1.44W

Sickle fan 2000 RPM

Current (Ampere) 0.35A

Input (Watt) 4.2W

As shown above the power requirements of both of these non LED version differs by a very large margin. If you were to use the 2000 RPM version it will likely cause the same clicking issue but if you use the 1200RPM version it looks to be still in the same range as the original fans so should not cause the same clicking issue. Hope this helps."


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Hi
After long time deciding what how and which way to do my water cooling finaly decision is here.
These are items and schematics in picture how i plan to watercool my Cosmos 2 Legendary casing.
 Item Product No Quantity Price Sum Price NET
1 CPU Block 1155 10402 1 59,99 59,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12533_XSPC-RayStorm-CPU-Intel-775-1oe-1156-1155-2011.html
2 Gpu Block Gtx 690 12657 2 158,99 317,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14787_Watercool-HEATKILLER--GPU-X--GTX-690--Hole-Edition--Ni-Bl.html
3 GPU Backplate GTX 690 12646 2 29,79 59,58 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14149_Watercool-HEATKILLER--GPU-Backplate-GTX-690.html
4 Radiator 360 x 45 35273 0 61,99 0 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12340_Alphacool-NexXxoS-XT45-Full-Copper-360mm.html
5 Radiator 2x240x86 35315 3 72,99 218,97 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12876_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-240.html
6 temperature sensor 71177 2 16,99 33,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7622_temperature-sensor-inner-outer-thread-G1-4---with-C-F-display.html
7 Koolance RP-401X2 45302 1 114,99 114,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12201_Koolance-RP-401X2-Single-5-25--Reservoir-for-1-2-PMP-400-Pumps-Rev-1-1.html
8 PMP-400 Pump 49119 2 79,99 159,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13400_Laing-DDC-pump-12V-DDC-3-25-18W.html
9 TMS-205,TMS-EB205 70198,70199 1 163,00 163 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12437_Koolance-TMS-205-Software-Thermal-Interface-Controller.html
10 Temp sensor 71206 9 10,99 98,91 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12995_Koolance-temperature-sensor-G1-4-10K-Ohm.html
11 flowmeter 71163 2 46,99 93,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p9143_Koolance-flow-sensor-transparent-G1-4.html
12 Phoba Shround 38172 0 8,69 0 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11095_Phoba-Shround---Entkopplung-120mm--7mm-stark----3er-Set.html
13 Tubing 13/10 (4m) 59115 4 5,97 23,88 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8782_Primochill-tubing-PrimoFlex-Pro-13-10--3-8-ID--white.html
14 GPU-X Dual-Link 17183 1 19,89 19,89 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14531_Watercool-GPU-X-Dual-Link.html
15 Barbed fitting 62184 3 16,99 50,97 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5225_Anschlusskit-Schlaucht-llen-10mm--3-8---G1-4--gerade-black-nickel.html
16 Hose clamp 68249 25 1,89 47,25 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14060_Phobya-hose-clamp-hexagonal-socket-13---14-3mm-red.html
17 L-connector 64213 11 3,59 39,49 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11789_Alphacool-L-connector-G1-4-outer-thread-to-G1-4-inner-thread---deep-black.html
18 Doppelnippel 64270 5 2,69 13,45 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12200_Koolance-Doppelnippel-G1-4-AG-auf-G1-4-AG-mit-O-Ring---Black.html
19 Koolance 180° 46151 1 14,99 14,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12498_Koolance-180--connector-for-RP-401X2--Rev1-0-1-1-.html
20 Angled 30° 64179 4 4,79 19,16 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9204_angled-30--adaptor-revolvable-G1-4--to-G1-4--inner-thread---round---black-nickel-plated.html
21 Thread Funnel 32201 1 5,99 5,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11717_Phobya-Flexible-Thread-Funnel---Black-G-1-4.html
22 10mm (3/8") fitting 63252 2 0,60 1,2 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7629_10mm--3-8---fitting-G1-4-with-O-Ring--High-Flow----Short---Silver.html
23 socket G1/4 to G1/4 64219 1 2,39 2,39 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11774_Alphacool-bushing-G1-4-inner-thread-to-G1-4-inner-thread---deep-black.html
24 lighting module G1/4 83105 1 3,99 3,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9228_Alphacool-LEDready-5mm-ultra-bright-blue-including-G1-4-lighting-module.html
25 lighting module G1/4 83106 1 3,99 3,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9231_Alphacool-LEDready-5mm-ultra-bright-red-including-G1-4-lighting-module.html
26 Y-cable 3Pin Molex 81004 6 1,79 10,74 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p288
27 Valve 68164 2 6,99 13,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14217_Phobya-2-Wege-Kugelhahn-G1-4---ger-ndelt---Black-Nickel.html
28 Sealing plug black 63212 0 3,59 0 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6915_10mm--3-8---hose-adaptor-to-G1-4-inner-thread-incl--Sealing-plug---black-nickel.html
29 Delrin TEE T-piece 64092 0 4,79 0 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7178_Delrin-TEE--T-piece-G1-4--fitting-option---black-nickel.html
30 G1/4 - Shiny Copper 65029 2 3,99 7,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4870_Schott-fitting-G1-4---black-nickel.html
31 8mm barbed fitting 63350 4 2,49 9,96 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14002_8mm-barbed-fitting-G1-4-with-O-Ring---matte-black.html
32 Tubing 10/8 57018 2 2,09 4,18 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1860_Innovatek-tubing-PVC-10-8mm--5-16-ID--special-tubing-clear.html
33 Hose clamp 68258 4 1,69 6,76 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14066_Phobya-Hose-clamp-hexagonal-key-10---11mm-red.html
34 angled adaptor 90° 64274 2 10,89 21,78 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12300_Koolance-angled-adaptor-revolvable-G1-4-to-G1-4-inner-thread---black.html
35 Biocide 10ml 30209 1 6,79 6,79 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12391_Mayhems-Biocide-10ml.html
36 Spare O rings 95059 2 0,99 1,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10727_Phobya-O-ring-11-1-x-2mm--G1-4-Inch----UV-reactive-white-10pcs-.html
37 fan grill 120 80015 6 1,69 10,14 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3537_fan-grill-for-axial-fans-for-120mm-chrome.html
38 fan grill 140 80075 1 2,39 2,39 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6398_Fan-grill-for-axial-fans-140mm-chrome.html
39 screw-in seal cap 68127 2 1,69 3,38 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7706_screw-in-seal-cap-G1-4-Inch---knurled---high-profile---black-nickel.html
40 Slot cover with 2x G1/4" 32081 1 7,99 7,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6509_Slot-cover-with-2x-G1-4--lead-through---black-nickel.html
41 front faceplate 70149 1 11,99 11,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8973_Phobya-front-faceplate-for-2-displays---black.html
42 watercooling filter 32082 2 7,49 14,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5015_watercooling-filter---black-nickel.html
43 Plate Heat Exchanger 35203 2 91,99 183,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9059_Koolance-Radiator-HXP-193-Plate-Heat-Exchanger.html
44 Phobya Blende 280 38266 1 18,99 18,99 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12598_Phobya-Blende-Dual--280----Hole-Series---black.html
45 Koolance 10mm L 63334 2 6,39 12,78 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11870_Koolance-10mm--3-8---barbed-fitting-90--G1-4-revolvable---black.html
46 G3/8 inner thread 64162 8 2,09 16,72 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9201_Reducing-nipple-G1-4-outer-thread-to-G3-8-inner-thread---knurled----black-nickel.html
47 Fan Corsair 120 78376 2 13,99 27,98 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13521_Corsair-Air-Series-SP120-High-Performance-Edition--120x120x25-.html
48 Alphacool Y-45° 64192 5 4,95 24,75 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11743_Alphacool-Y-45--connector---G1-4-revolvable---2x-inner--1x-outer-thread---Deep-Black.html
49 radiator shroud 38211 2 6,71 13,42 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9927_Phobya-radiator-shroud-20mm-for-120mm-fans--black-.html
50 Scythe Slip Stream Slim 78229 9 8,99 80,91 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6825_Scythe-Slip-Stream-Slim-2000-rpm---120x120x12mm--.html


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

This items are ordered and end of january this EPIC water cooling will take place.
I will not paint or some speciall modding but on first place is performance whic should be outstanding because i chose to have 2 loops.
One loop is circulating water around through radiators and cooling second loop through fin plate heat exchangers,by investigating and some small calculation heat transfer should be more better this way then through directly radiators.


----------



## artofaltercatio

Hey everyone. I was hoping to post here that I am new to the club and that could still be the case, but I am running into a problem. I can't seem to get my COSMOS 2 to turn on.

I know this isn't a tech support thread, but I was hoping you guys might be able to help. I've verified that my PSU, Motherboard, GPU, RAM, etc will all boot successfully in my cosmos 2, but have no such luck on my cosmos 2. I do have the updated PCB (with the black wiring. My Power/Reset/HDD led pins are plugged in correctly on the motherboard. The cable labeled for power on the PCB and in the manual is connected to a 4 pin (molex, I think) connector on my PSU.

Does this sound like I need to replace my PCB or is there something I am overlooking?

Thanks in advance, Arty.


----------



## Abandoned

Hi

Try swaping your power button with the reset button.

Put the reset switch pins from wire on your power on pins on your motherboard.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> **IMPORTANT**
> Dwood is interested in making a pedestal stand from the Cosmos 2.. means duel 480 rad support.. / Quad what ever you want...
> He needs corner to corner measurements side to side and front to back and many pictures of the bottom Area..
> If someone could please post these pictures and information we would all love you forever.
> **Also**
> He will make us a Side window.. However since the cosmos2 side door is funky shaped he needs someone to send him a side door for him to use to make them..
> Anyone interested please get into contact with me and i will pass on the msg to him or you can contact him direct.
> I would but i have a 3 yearold who likes to pray water into electronics .. so i can not for those reasons lol...
> However this is his profile where you can PM him.. http://www.overclock.net/u/146818/dwood


Notice Above post.


----------



## artofaltercatio

Thank you for your help. I tried switching the pins and it still didn't work. If anyone else has any suggestions, let me know. I really appreciate it, guys.


----------



## Roxycon

Can you turn the hw on with a screwdriver? If not you're maybe having a shortage. Have you checked the grounding on the controller? Two wires with horseshoe contacts have to be screwed on to the case


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artofaltercatio*
> 
> Thank you for your help. I tried switching the pins and it still didn't work. If anyone else has any suggestions, let me know. I really appreciate it, guys.


You do have the 4 pin molex power from the front panel plugged in correct? I think the control panel has to have the aux power to work


----------



## artofaltercatio

I didn't know I could turn it on without a power button! The more you know. I was able to successfully power it up using a screw driver.

The PCB is connected to the two tied-down screws. The four pin molex is connected, although it only has 3 pins, if that means anything. Is it possible that for whatever reason the PCB was DOA?


----------



## Roxycon

Me neither, but had a big problem with hw turning on and off several times before the whole computer didn't wanna start up at all so had to troubleshoot each component, turned out that one of my pcie slots were burnt out, without a desktop for two weeks is hard









But if all could turn on with the screwdriver it looks like cm didn't check the case well enough, which is a pity with such a expensive case







if I were you I'd pm'd cm explaining you're problems, they'll sure send you a new pcb


----------



## artofaltercatio

Amazon is sending me a new case for free, overnight. So, with some luck, I will be putting up some pictures of my horribly wired tower tomorrow!

I'm really thankful for all of the help everyone gave. This community is awesome.


----------



## Roxycon

Sorry for double post but I recon I did get a control panel from cm that was doa, none of the fan controllers did function also no led's.. So it may just be crappy conTROLLing from cm's side


----------



## Roxycon

Nice, arto! If that means you'll have two cosmoses I'm expecting to see some crazy mods


----------



## Hokies83

Cooler Master has seemed to hang us Cosmos 2 owners out to dry for a side door window... This is a 350$ case.. No side window... Come on Cooler master what the heck?

We should all contact CM and tell them how messed up this is..

http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php

Spam there face book page..

http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Can you turn the hw on with a screwdriver? If not you're maybe having a shortage. Have you checked the grounding on the controller? Two wires with horseshoe contacts have to be screwed on to the case


Please define how you are turning it on with a screwdriver? Shorting contacts?


----------



## artofaltercatio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> Please define how you are turning it on with a screwdriver? Shorting contacts?


This is the long and short of it. (durr puns)

Do at own risk. I only did it twice, once to confirm my motherboard wasn't the culprit and once to ensure my molex connectors on my PSU were not to blame for the PCB not turning on. I also used a Q connector and kind of hate my motherboard anyway.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artofaltercatio*
> 
> Thank you for your help. I tried switching the pins and it still didn't work. If anyone else has any suggestions, let me know. I really appreciate it, guys.


What motherboard do you have. Some motherboards have a power button on the board that you can push to see if it works. Also check you connections to the MB and power supply make sure it is in correct and tight.


----------



## BoltDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimaddafakkr*
> 
> Sup guys I've started to mod my case a little bit, So far I've only put an 480rad at the top, and so far I'm planning to put 2x480's in the bottom as well. I am currently having some problems when it comes to mounting the fan controller.
> 
> 
> ****ty pictures I know....
> Because the fan is so high, it seems like the front panel is kinda 'bumping' into in when mounting it. And I don't really want to cut the bar that combines the handles, cause that would most likely mess with the sturdiness, or is it okay to cut it?
> Any way around this? get a smaller fan? make another type of bracket that goes around the fan?


I had issues with the front bar as well when mounting fans for my 480, sad to say the only solution I could come up with was removing the bar all together to make the front fan fit in the space under the front molding. I didn't come to this conclusion until after trying a few different methods, the most promising was I cut the bottom out of the U bar in the middle to make it into a bar with 2 vertical fins (Reduced the air flow obstruction greatly with ought sacrificing the bars strength by much) and made a special shroud by modifying a spare fan's molding to fit around all the fins and irregularities in the cases top plate to make the fan there sit level. It looked great and professional but a test fit showed that no matter what it was still going to hit the front molding.

So I removed the bar and bought a few thin natural rubber mouse pads and cut and pieced together a new much lower shroud that allowed the front fan to fit under the front molding and remains perfectly level&#8230; bonus was that the rubber shroud makes an airtight seal to the case and will absorb vibrations from the fan.

One thing with any of these solutions you're going to have to accept is you will have to relocate the control board under the molding to a new location since there's just no room for it which means you are going to have to replace the control ribbon with a much longer version. I eventually had to order mine from Hong Kong but their 30cm long. If you have problems finding some I have 4 spares since the order was only available in a pack of 5 or more. Bonus for moving that board is you can mod in a much larger vent grill with it gone and I recommend this anyways since that front fan has very little air flow access with ought it.

As for your concern with compromising the strength of the case and the pulling strength you can exert of the bars upfront&#8230; I figure once you look at it that bar its more for adding structural strength when pulling directly up on the bars versus pulling forward so in the end being a little careful when moving it should be perfectly fine.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Notice Above post.


Wow 2 days ago i just plain my Cosmos 2 pedestal out with powerpoint, I would share but will you know... i would have to







someone if thats leaked. lol


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

Aight....I was prepared to get rid of the bar, and maybe finding some other way of keeping structural strength with it gone.

I had plans to move the fan controller pcb to the backside of the case by the 5.25 bays, and using some Velcro to fasten it. I've already gotten myself a longer ribbon cable, and four to spare when I use one.









When it comes to the air supply for the 4th fan, I had plans to make the ventilation holes as big as possible to get as much air in as possible, yet try and not take any aesthetics away from the case.


----------



## BoltDown

Here's a pic of the top base cover I cut for air flow for the 4th fan, I tried to give the least amount of lip for future cementing the grill in place by following the sliding panels channels and the back of the front plate.



Top is the moded cover, bottom right the vent grill, and bottom left the small rubber shroud made for the 4th fan.



This one was the test fitting of all the 3/16 white plexy I cut and shaped... I had to mod the false floor a bit to make it easy to take in and out for maintenance reasons. I also added a small string of red sheathed LED lights to one of my purchases to go under the lip of the MB when its put back in place to give the edge a nice red glow oozing out onto the plexy.

ATM I'm in sanding hell getting everything ready to paint.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Maybe you can try with 12 mm fans at that end to fit!!??


----------



## cougourlude




----------



## Abandoned

Wow, one of the nicest cases i have seen in a long time.

Well done, loving the red and black ROG style.

Very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cougourlude*


----------



## Hokies83

I'm quite upset with cm lack of support ATM I am cannibleizing the case removing 5.25 bays lower bays and all.
Gonna use 2 sided tape 2 mount my. SSDs on the back I want to remove stupid magnet door they made so hard to remove but I'm not taking the case apart to do it just going to cut it off I guess.


----------



## Hokies83

I'm quite upset with cm lack of support ATM I am cannibleizing the case removing 5.25 bays lower bays and all.
Gonna use 2 sided tape 2 mount my. SSDs on the back I want to remove stupid magnet door they made so hard to remove but I'm not taking the case apart to do it just going to cut it off I guess.


----------



## karma007

Big changes. Windows 7 and 8 have finally given me a reason to get rid of my macbook pro. Lumia 920 has given me a reason to get rid of my iphone 4s and Cosmos 2 has given me a reason to attempt my first build.

1. Can I get added to the list.

2. So, I got my Cosmos 2 a couple days ago from Amazon after having almost read this thread in its entirety. I was aware of the issues with the fan controller but I thought surely by now the cases shipping from such a large supplier would be the new controllers. I mean...It's december and you guys were complaining about this stuff this past summer. Ok...well...I was wrong. My fan controller is the older green one. So I thought, surely they fixed them and just went back to the old colors...yeah well Im wrong again. In testing my fans I have the ticking and flickering issue. What the dillyo CM? I was so impressed with your responses to the complaints it was a no brainer to get this case and become another customer of your company. Im not impressed with the fact that you still have defective hardware going out there though. Here's hoping your customer service comes through for me and that this is the only problem I have with this beautiful case.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## SonofJor-El

I apologize for being absent for quite a while. Alot has been happening since I last been here and things are finally settling down! Well folks I will be selling my Cosmos II system. Due to space restrictions in my new place, It is not feasible to have. I will be building a new rig using the Bitfenix Prodigy. This is an AMD based gaming system if anyone is interested in it







. I need the money from this to build the new one--wife's rule LOL.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I apologize for being absent for quite a while. Alot has been happening since I last been here and things are finally settling down! Well folks I will be selling my Cosmos II system. Due to space restrictions in my new place, It is not feasible to have. I will be building a new rig using the Bitfenix Prodigy. This is an AMD based gaming system if anyone is interested in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need the money from this to build the new one--wife's rule LOL.


Ya I'm trying to sell mine also. It sucks you need 35 rep to sell on this forum.


----------



## TR4Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cougourlude*










Nice Job. But there went my color scheme







back to the drawing board on color scheme


----------



## Hokies83

Trying to sell mine to cannot even get 200$ for it heh I want a case labs Th10.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Trying to sell mine to cannot even get 200$ for it heh I want a case labs Th10.


Ya I ordered a STH10. Should be here today I'm hoping. It says on truck for delivery but it's getting late.

I would sell mine really cheap like $150-$175.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I ordered a STH10. Should be here today I'm hoping. It says on truck for delivery but it's getting late.
> I would sell mine really cheap like $150-$175.


Cannot see myself selling it for less the. 50% of value ... I've even done all the tasteful mods to it.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

I will never sell mine never hahaha:thumb:


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> I will never sell mine never hahaha:thumb:


Same. This case has everything that I wished I had when I had the Cosmos S


----------



## Hokies83

Case does not offer what it"s price tag should.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Case does not offer what it"s price tag should.


agreed.
for the AUD$300+ that I payed for it, I would have expected:
Window
Better rad support
More 5.25" bays
A much better fan controller with more than just 3 fan speeds
Better Support from Cooler Master

There are many other points I could make, but those are just the things I would have expected to get with such a large and expensive case.

Now that I have had mine for close to a year and found those problems I sort of wished I had gotten a Switch 810 or spent the extra coin to get a Silverstone TJ11 or a Case Labs based case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> agreed.
> for the AUD$300+ that I payed for it, I would have expected:
> Window
> Better rad support
> More 5.25" bays
> A much better fan controller with more than just 3 fan speeds
> Better Support from Cooler Master
> There are many other points I could make, but those are just the things I would have expected to get with such a large and expensive case.
> Now that I have had mine for close to a year and found those problems I sort of wished I had gotten a Switch 810 or spent the extra coin to get a Silverstone TJ11 or a Case Labs based case.


Yah 150$ for the 810 then save for the case labs.


----------



## SonofJor-El

I love my Cosmos II and all of the pride and parts and time I put into it. Its sad I have no room for it
Quote:


> Ya I'm trying to sell mine also. It sucks you need 35 rep to sell on this forum.


I agree. But I guess it is what it is.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Case does not offer what it"s price tag should.


Should have bought one that offered what you wanted then


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Should have bought one that offered what you wanted then


I expected support from cooler master on there flag ship case instead they left us out to dry on this one.

However I will be buying a case labs TH10 with my tax return then selling cosmos ii to my brother for maybe 100$

Also what you may not know is before I bought they cosmos ii it was between it the mountain mods UFO and the case labs cooler master mr haf talked me into the cosmos ii with promises of addressing the issues I've been out spoken about this was in April.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Mery christmas and happy new year to all and for everybody i wish good build and water cooling in 2013!!


----------



## DCPL

Just got my Cosmos 2 =]

Plan on posting pictures and stuff soon once I move it


----------



## thomasskull666

Loop is done!



Taken with my phone so the quality sucks.
Cooling like a beast.


----------



## MykaAurora

Recently, I weighed my cosmos 2. It clocks around 35kg.. No wonder its soo heavy~


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Recently, I weighed my cosmos 2. It clocks around 80kg.. No wonder its soo heavy~


Holy Hana!
What do you have in yours?? I have three copper rads, dual pumps, three power supplies, Quadfire...etc and mine weighs 106 lbs = 48 kg


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Recently, I weighed my cosmos 2. It clocks around 80kg.. No wonder its soo heavy~


Holy Hana!
What do you have in yours?? I have three copper rads, dual pumps, three power supplies, Quadfire...etc and mine weighs 106 lbs = 48 kg


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Holy Hana!
> What do you have in yours?? I have three copper rads, dual pumps, three power supplies, Quadfire...etc and mine weighs 106 lbs = 48 kg


I know what my mistake was!! Haha.. its 80 lbs around 35+ kg. Sorry.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Holy Hana!
> What do you have in yours?? I have three copper rads, dual pumps, three power supplies, Quadfire...etc and mine weighs 106 lbs = 48 kg
> 
> 
> 
> I know what my mistake was!! Haha.. its 80 lbs around 35+ kg. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Oh Rats! ROFL
I was hoping that it was 80kg , I wanted to know what was in there.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh Rats! ROFL
> I was hoping that it was 80kg , I wanted to know what was in there.


If it was 80kg, like I've said to forumer in corsair forum, "maybe he put lead inside" lol~


----------



## OstseeWelle

Hi there,

I will get my Cosmos II next week in germany.I hope it has the updated version of the fan controller.
The support told me, there is no window panel comming soon.
Witch led fans are working fine with the fan controller?
Sorry for my bad english.

Best regards


----------



## OstseeWelle

sorry double post


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I will get my Cosmos II next week in germany.I hope it has the updated version of the fan controller.
> The support told me, there is no window panel comming soon.
> Witch led fans are working fine with the fan controller?
> Sorry for my bad english.
> 
> Best regards


I have used many of the Xigmatek LED fans with the old and new controller and they performed perfectly. 120mm, 140mm, and 80mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233099
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016

As far as non-LED fans that worked with the old and new controller:
Thermalright TY-14
Cougar CF-V12HP
Noctua NF -P12

***these are fans that worked for me with the old controller******
Hope that is of some help


----------



## OstseeWelle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used many of the Xigmatek LED fans with the old and new controller and they performed perfectly. 120mm, 140mm, and 80mm
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233099
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016
> As far as non-LED fans that worked with the old and new controller:
> Thermalright TY-14
> Cougar CF-V12HP
> Noctua NF -P12
> ***these are fans that worked for me with the old controller******
> Hope that is of some help


Hi,

thank you for your very fast answer.


----------



## OstseeWelle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used many of the Xigmatek LED fans with the old and new controller and they performed perfectly. 120mm, 140mm, and 80mm
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233099
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016
> As far as non-LED fans that worked with the old and new controller:
> Thermalright TY-14
> Cougar CF-V12HP
> Noctua NF -P12
> ***these are fans that worked for me with the old controller******
> Hope that is of some help


Hi,

thank you for your very fast answer.


----------



## RIBAKULA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> Hi,
> thank you for your very fast answer.


also be quiet! are working perfectly with the old controller = better that with the new:


----------



## Hokies83

To heck with cooler master and there non support 40$ and a Dremel tool u can have your on side window.


----------



## Tweetbix

it astounds me to no end how many people have not taken off the plastic cover on the bottom rails. i still have it on mine


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> it astounds me to no end how many people have not taken off the plastic cover on the bottom rails. i still have it on mine


Also like to report the side doors are like 90% plastic.

The outside aluminum is i kid you not soda can thick and held into place by clips that break when u bend them...


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Also like to report the side doors are like 90% plastic.
> The outside aluminum is i kid you not soda can thick and held into place by clips that break when u bend them...


I sort of meant the small roll of plastic that is on the bottom rail like "feet" that you can choose to take off or keep on when it is removed from the box. but yea I understand.


----------



## DCPL

Finally got my Cosmos 2 setup!









here are the pics (sorry for bad quality, used my iphone in not good lighting..)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

well 1st off hello! how i missed something as big as OCN for so many years is beyond me but at least im here now.

I would like to join the club but my camera is knackard and my usb lead is missing so pics arnt possible at the moment. I can however give you the serial number or whatever you need. RC1200KKN1112270071

Also upon trying to add a 3rd top fan near the front of the case i think ive broken the front panel lid as it doesnt tighten up anymore (not sure it ever did) but it supposed to able lift up slightly ??

thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Welp...

Had to chop he case up alot to make everything fit.. but here is the end result meh...


----------



## Hokies83

My room is 28 c and my temps are avg about 38c via prime 95 so 10 c over room temp not bad for two 240 rads.


----------



## dihartnell

Has anyone managed to fit an EK 360XTX Rad (64mm thick) in the top of a cosmosII (fans in pull under the top cover)

How much clearance is there?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dihartnell*
> 
> Has anyone managed to fit an EK 360XTX Rad (64mm thick) in the top of a cosmosII (fans in pull under the top cover)
> How much clearance is there?


50mm inside.

it is pretty bad this is just a 35mm rad...


----------



## DeXel

There is about 40 mm from top to the top of motherboard's PCB.

If your motherboards has low profile heatsink, it may fit; otherwise, no way.

Understood you wrong. Hokies 83, got it right.


----------



## dihartnell

thats very disapointing for such a large case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dihartnell*
> 
> thats very disapointing for such a large case.


Why i suggest looking at a case Labs for water cooling will have everything u need ..

Wish i could send this back and get my 350$ back!


----------



## DeXel

For $220 I paid it's not bad at all, but for $350 Caselabs and Mountain Mods are the way to go.

At least we can fit a super thick 240mm on the bottom. Or 2 RX240s.


----------



## dihartnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> For $220 I paid it's not bad at all, but for $350 Caselabs and Mountain Mods are the way to go.
> At least we can fit a super thick 240mm on the bottom. Or 2 RX240s.


Those cases arent really available in NZ. I'll probably just stick with the rasa kit I have for now.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Hi guys, I am a new owner and have a couple of questions.

1. The front fan. It seems to run at full speed then throttles down, then throttles up etc etc. You can actually hear it when it does it and becomes annoying. Could this be just a faulty connection inside as I was having trouble with it initially or is this a known characteristic?

2. I bought some Asaka fans to go in the top but they are 4 pin. The connectors in the case are only 3 pin. Is there anything I can do to make them work?

Many thanks for the help


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaggyRS6*
> 
> Hi guys, I am a new owner and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. The front fan. It seems to run at full speed then throttles down, then throttles up etc etc. You can actually hear it when it does it and becomes annoying. Could this be just a faulty connection inside as I was having trouble with it initially or is this a known characteristic?
> 
> 2. I bought some Asaka fans to go in the top but they are 4 pin. The connectors in the case are only 3 pin. Is there anything I can do to make them work?
> 
> Many thanks for the help


Hi,
As far as your 4-pin fans, you can connect them to the 3-pin connectors. They have two ridges over pins 1-3 for correct alignment. The 4th pin will be unconnected but the fans will work.
Look at the inside of the fan controller/ top assembly and see if you have the green PCB, or the new revised black PCB. The older green PCB unit is the one that gave some people problems like you describe.
If you have the old PCB unit, the link below is the order form for the new unit. I do not know if there was an expiration date on the replacements or not. I would contact customer service even if their was because Coolermaster CS has been extremely accommodating in not only replacing the old units, but myself everyone I know got a free gift for the trouble as well. Below that is the OCN Coolermaster Cosmos 2 fan replacement forum.

Hope that helps









Part Request:
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/partrequest.php

OCN Cosmos 2 fan controller thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265915/cosmos-2-upgraded-fan-controller-now-available-in-north-america


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Thanks for the help Red, that helps me out a lot. I will have a look at the connectors and the PCB this afternoon. I did notice that the fan only throttles up and down on Highspeed setting, on low it does not do it.

Regarding the fan connectors (and I am not for one minute doubting you) I am wondering how the 3 pins will go into the four female pin connector on my Asaka fans? Surely the black kind of sheath that surrounds the pins will stop it fitting?

I am meant to be using the Case fan connectors right? Or am I missing something?

Sorry for the dumb questions.

The connector on the fans is like this


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaggyRS6*
> 
> Thanks for the help Red, that helps me out a lot. I will have a look at the connectors and the PCB this afternoon. I did notice that the fan only throttles up and down on Highspeed setting, on low it does not do it.
> 
> Regarding the fan connectors (and I am not for one minute doubting you) I am wondering how the 3 pins will go into the four female pin connector on my Asaka fans? Surely the black kind of sheath that surrounds the pins will stop it fitting?
> 
> I am meant to be using the Case fan connectors right? Or am I missing something?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions.
> 
> The connector on the fans is like this


Oh I'm sorry, You are talking about the connections on the end of the leads from the Cosmos 2 controller. Right , they wont fit there. You can plug the 4 pin into the MB connectors as an alternative, or get adapters.

The fan throttling is one of the symptoms of the old controller. I had a problem with that and flashing LED's at the low setting.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Ah ok cool. In that case I will order the part, cos the LED flashes at low speed and get an adaptor. Any idea what I need?

Thanks again!!


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaggyRS6*
> 
> Ah ok cool. In that case I will order the part, cos the LED flashes at low speed and get an adaptor. Any idea what I need?
> Thanks again!!


Something like this is what you would need. I have a few and they work well.


----------



## ShaggyRS6

Perfect! Thank you my friend


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> well 1st off hello! how i missed something as big as OCN for so many years is beyond me but at least im here now.
> I would like to join the club but my camera is knackard and my usb lead is missing so pics arnt possible at the moment. I can however give you the serial number or whatever you need. RC1200KKN1112270071
> Also upon trying to add a 3rd top fan near the front of the case i think ive broken the front panel lid as it doesnt tighten up anymore (not sure it ever did) but it supposed to able lift up slightly ??
> thanks


So can noone help with this ?


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So can noone help with this ?


It should be solidly attached to the top of the case. Your best bet would be to contact CM and send them pictures (if possible) and explain to them the issue.


----------



## christpunchers

Does anyone know where I can get replacement rubber grommets for cable pass through?

One of my grommet broke... one of the "wings" just fell off on its own.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get replacement rubber grommets for cable pass through?
> One of my grommet broke... one of the "wings" just fell off on its own.


Hmm interesting, I can think of two options: contact CM as I'm sure they have a bunch of them (they use similar if not identical grommets in a lot of their newer cases), or go somewhere like Microcenter and see if they'll let you take one from a display model.

My Cosmos II was missing a PCI slot cover, no idea why, and one of the guys at Microcenter let me take one off of their display model. Maybe I'm just lucky, but the case was beat to hell anyway so it's not like they're going to sell it lol.


----------



## z7x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> So I just receive my front panel replacement part.
> At least, everything is black. It took 6 business days to get it in Montreal from CA
> Lets the fun begin to rewire all this stuff!!


Whem my front panel broke I had to send the whole case back :/ lucky you!


----------



## SchedaVideo

I liquidated my PC on this great house ...
You are very good compliments for your work ...

Ho liquidato il mio PC su questo fantastico case...
Siete molto bravi complimenti per i vostri lavori...


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z7x*
> 
> Whem my front panel broke I had to send the whole case back :/ lucky you!


you cannot just ask for a replacement? if youre still with the original and never ask the new front panel, you can easily ask on CM website for a replacement part.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> It should be solidly attached to the top of the case. Your best bet would be to contact CM and send them pictures (if possible) and explain to them the issue.


I think I have fixed the problem despite it still being a bit cheap. the screws that hold the back of the front panel down do not tighten all the way so that it sits properly and not one-sided leaning towards the back. I can still life it up but at least it dosn't bounce when i tap it anymore.


----------



## KyleM

Hi, I can't install fans on the top. I can't get any of the screws to fit and hold up the fans. I took the fans out of the bottom HDD cooler and tried to screw them in on the top but the holes at the top are too wide. What screws do I use to install fans? Or maybe I'm just missing something...

EDIT: I'm using cable ties to hold the fans up at the moment...


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I think I have fixed the problem despite it still being a bit cheap. the screws that hold the back of the front panel down do not tighten all the way so that it sits properly and not one-sided leaning towards the back. I can still life it up but at least it dosn't bounce when i tap it anymore.


Sounds like the screws are stripped. The case comes with a ton of extras, so try using some of the spare screws and see if they work. If that doesn't work you may have to re-tap the holes. Also make sure the front part of the piece is slotted into the top of the case, it's hard to explain but when you lower it onto the case, you need to slide it back to make sure the front is secured under a small lip. Then insert the two screws on the back side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleM*
> 
> Hi, I can't install fans on the top. I can't get any of the screws to fit and hold up the fans. I took the fans out of the bottom HDD cooler and tried to screw them in on the top but the holes at the top are too wide. What screws do I use to install fans? Or maybe I'm just missing something...
> EDIT: I'm using cable ties to hold the fans up at the moment...


You'll need to use proper fan screws such as these:



They will need to be screwed in from the underside of the top panel to secure the fans. I believe the case comes with a few spares, but honestly I don't remember. Alternatively you could also use like 35mm M4 screws with nuts.


----------



## OstseeWelle

I asked CM about a window side panel, here is the answer:

Dear Steffen,

Thank you for your inquiry (I hope you understand English).

No there will be no window side panel for the Cosmos II.

Best regards,

Michiel Bos

Cooler Master Service Department


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Also make sure the front part of the piece is slotted into the top of the case, it's hard to explain but when you lower it onto the case, you need to slide it back to make sure the front is secured under a small lip. Then insert the two screws on the back side..


This is where i think the problem lies. Does anyone have a picture of the underside of the front panel where the clips for the panel are as i think some plastic may have snapped off. not entirely sure though so any pics of those clips would be very handy.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> This is where i think the problem lies. Does anyone have a picture of the underside of the front panel where the clips for the panel are as i think some plastic may have snapped off. not entirely sure though so any pics of those clips would be very handy.


Sure thing, circled in red in the first image are the little plastic pieces...



... that slide into the circled red slots on the case:



EDIT: and yes, Lamptron's QC could be better lol. FC6 came with one dead channel and one dead temp sensor. I'm far too lazy to RMA (especially since they're in China) so it'll just have to do.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Yep as i thought those 2 side on clips have either snapped off somewhere or were never there in the 1st place. Ive got a very narrow length-ways bit of plastic no side on bits at all.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> I asked CM about a window side panel, here is the answer:
> Dear Steffen,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry (I hope you understand English).
> No there will be no window side panel for the Cosmos II.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> Cooler Master Service Department


I hope thats not the case. I was really looking forward to CM releasing a side panel with a window like they did for the Cosmos S.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> I asked CM about a window side panel, here is the answer:
> Dear Steffen,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry (I hope you understand English).
> No there will be no window side panel for the Cosmos II.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> Cooler Master Service Department


CM is hanging it's customers out to dry.

You can do your own side window for about 40$


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Sure thing, circled in red in the first image are the little plastic pieces...
> 
> ... that slide into the circled red slots on the case:
> 
> EDIT: and yes, Lamptron's QC could be better lol. FC6 came with one dead channel and one dead temp sensor. I'm far too lazy to RMA (especially since they're in China) so it'll just have to do.


Does the door still slide up the top and not get caught on anything with that lamptron fan controller, i was thinking of getting it but the knobs looked like they stick out too far and might foul on the door.

Also does anyone know how dwood is going with the side door?


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Does the door still slide up the top and not get caught on anything with that lamptron fan controller, i was thinking of getting it but the knobs looked like they stick out too far and might foul on the door.
> Also does anyone know how dwood is going with the side door?


There is literally like 2-3mm of clearance between the knobs and the sliding panel, which is fortunate because I hadn't even thought about when buying the FC6. I haven't had any snagging at all. The only thing I would consider is that not all of the knobs are exactly the same length so you may have to do some slight modification if you happen to get a unit with a knob that sticks out slightly further. Other than that no fitment issues.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Am i the only one who gets numerous warning about badware on the CM site ? I can't even access the UK site and want to get my front panel replaced.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Am i the only one who gets numerous warning about badware on the CM site ? I can't even access the UK site and want to get my front panel replaced.


I'm getting the same thing, strange. Judging by the state of some of the things on the site (menus etc.), I would guess they are working on things so it's a bit messed up.

Try contacting them by phone (+31 (0)773968226) or over email ([email protected]) and let them know you can't access the UK site. For the time being I would assume you can probably use this form to contact their support people.

EDIT: Talked to one of their representatives about the malicious code warning and found this out:
Quote:


> yes we are aware of the situation
> 
> thank you for reporting to us, we are currently working on fixing the problem
> 
> this is simply a error in the website that caused the block
> 
> they are scanning through it now to see where the error is and the website hopefully should be back up later today


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> I asked CM about a window side panel, here is the answer:
> Dear Steffen,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry (I hope you understand English).
> No there will be no window side panel for the Cosmos II.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> Cooler Master Service Department


My guess is it was too high of a cost to produce due to the curvature in the panel to hit the price point they wanted.


----------



## Roxycon

I think it's bad for a company to go out the way they did on fb asking us users witch design we wanted before checking price points.. And I think concept a was the most popular, and it did'nt follow any bends on the door o.o


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> I think it's bad for a company to go out the way they did on fb asking us users witch design we wanted before checking price points.. And I think concept a was the most popular, and it did'nt follow any bends on the door o.o


^^THIS^^

So.much.this.


----------



## Roadking

I really like this case and even if I didnt, I spent too much money on it to cast it aside. That being said, If cooler master does not want to support accessories for this case (side panel windows, etc...) this will be the last Coolermaster product I will ever purchase. Period. This case is outragously priced, I would expect much better support for customers of this particular case.


----------



## Hokies83

yep CM lied and was pretty under handed on this one... Anyone following what was going on knows this...

Why im waiting for case labs to release a 120mm top for the TH 10 and getting that case... fits 8 480 rads lol....

and gonna sell this cosmos 2 really cheap... maybe 150$ + shipping taking a 200$ hit for a cosmos 2 i installed a side window in just to show my dis taste for CM..

I was also going to buy there Eisberg system... until there failure and 2 faced crap showed here.. so i got a swiftech Apongee drive 2 custom loop instead.

I do not support a company that does not support me... and CM does not support me nor anyone..

So tro sum things up i think the Cosmos 2 was the biggest waste of money ive wasted in the last few years.

There is no place for this case in the 350$ price range...

In that Price range there is afew options from Case labs and Mountain Mods that blow the Cosmos 2 off the planet...

Cosmos 2 199$ shipped seems a strong price point for an Air cooled system for what it offers.


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> yep CM lied and was pretty under handed on this one... Anyone following what was going on knows this...
> Why im waiting for case labs to release a 120mm top for the TH 10 and getting that case... fits 8 480 rads lol....
> and gonna sell this cosmos 2 really cheap... maybe 150$ + shipping taking a 200$ hit for a cosmos 2 i installed a side window in just to show my dis taste for CM..
> I was also going to buy there Eisberg system... until there failure and 2 faced crap showed here.. so i got a swiftech Apongee drive 2 custom loop instead.
> I do not support a company that does not support me... and CM does not support me nor anyone..
> So tro sum things up i think the Cosmos 2 was the biggest waste of money ive wasted in the last few years.
> There is no place for this case in the 350$ price range...
> _In that Price range there is afew options from Case labs and Mountain Mods that blow the Cosmos 2 off the planet..._
> Cosmos 2 199$ shipped seems a strong price point for an Air cooled system for what is offers.


I agree with everything you said about CoolerMaster... I've been pretty much buying their cases almost exclusively for over a decade. The Cosmos II will be probably be the last one I ever buy from CM unless they come out with something that's absolutely ground-breaking (but I doubt it) They just missed the mark on so many things in the case (things that they shouldn't have IMO) and now they're not even doing a windowed panel.. that was last straw for me.

The only thing I would argue is that there really isn't anything else on the market at that price point that is equivalent to the Cosmos.. I love the CaseLabs cases and I know several people IRL who have them, (they are super nice) and I will probably get one eventually. That being said, I don't think they really compete at this price.. the absolute cheapest case they offer is $350.. once you start adding in things like... USB ports







- Windows, drivebays, etc.. it really drives up the cost. Could you get one reasonably close in price? Yes. But it would probably be pretty bare bones (In terms of # of drives, features, etc) if you are trying to compete with the Cosmos on price alone. Would it ultimately be a BETTER case? Most definitely, just not the same price point. If I had to do it over again, I would have just ordered a CL. I'm waiting to see what happens with the 900D at CES before I decide what's going to replace my Cosmos II.


----------



## RIBAKULA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I really like this case and even if I didnt, I spent too much money on it to cast it aside. That being said, If cooler master does not want to support accessories for this case (side panel windows, etc...) this will be the last Coolermaster product I will ever purchase. Period. This case is outragously priced, I would expect much better support for customers of this particular case.


agree


----------



## Tweetbix

Agree with everything that has been said, and as much as I would like to sell my case, I am unable to because of where I live.
I don't know anyone that would want my case and to ship it to the rest of Australia costs more for my state than any other state.


----------



## Abandoned

The worst thing about this case for me is the fact that the new fan controller is exactly the same as the old one.

And no side widow? Great job CM.

This is probably my last case from CM


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Im happy with my case provided they replace my front panel. I love this case the way its built its design around your system and its look. The Last case i had though was this.


----------



## Hokies83

Notice ur last case has a window but the 350 used does not and has no option from cm to have one.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I don't really want one. it only means i have to light it all up. im not really fussed however you asking a general support clerk if theres going to be a window isnt really a definitive .I really don't think there should be a answer until what is announced. its still early days so any is possible.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I don't really want one. it only means i have to light it all up. im not really fussed however you asking a general support clerk if theres going to be a window isnt really a definitive .I really don't think there should be a answer until what is announced. its still early days so any is possible.


Case has been out over a year.

If u wanted a 350$ case that is garbage for Water cooling and the company gives no support and lies to you.. thats on you..

However there are lots of cheaper cases to have that do the samething as the cosmos 2..

And that cheapo fan controller does not make up for it.. u can buy those for 25$

Worst purchase ive made in years case is 150$ over priced.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Case has been out over a year.
> If u wanted a 350$ case that is garbage for Water cooling and the company gives no support and lies to you.. thats on you..
> However there are lots of cheaper cases to have that do the samething as the cosmos 2..
> And that cheapo fan controller does not make up for it.. u can buy those for 25$
> Worst purchase ive made in years case is 150$ over priced.


How have they lied to you?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> How have they lied to you?


They lied to you to they lied to every Cosmos 2 owner.

They promised us a Side window..

Then said there will be none...

PM CM Mr Haf "product manager" about a side window and see if u get a reply.. Ive sent about 5 msges to him the last 45 days and he replys to none..

Took our money and laughed all the way to the bank CM did.

Ah i see your a new guy who does not know any better yet.

Start there false promises here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/0_20


----------



## Red1776

When did they promise a side panel window?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> When did they promise a side panel window?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/0_20


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> When did they promise a side panel window?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1299246/petition-for-coolermaster-cosmos-ii-side-door-window/0_20
Click to expand...

Oh, thats not a promise. They were seeing how much interest there was.
When the Cosmos II was released their position was that there was not a side panel available currently, but may be available in the future. Kind of difficult to get bent at CM when at the time of purchase of either of my cases they had not said there was going to be a window.
Too bad, I like 'suggestion 5'


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by CM MR HAF View Post
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks for the feedback, as we mentioned on the Cosmos II club the cost for the window alone manufactured is totally different than a normal side panel. For reference take the Cosmos II price, and divide it by 6, that should be the cost of the aluminum window panel alone.
> Aside from cost, what special features would you like on the panel?
> - Semi reflective coating
> - Tinting
> - Polycarbonate
> - Acrylic
> - Included fans
> Why not suggest some other features.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by CM MR HAF View Post
> 
> We are working on something like this, more information to follow.


Then on there fb doing a poll of which window they would be doing for the cosmos 2 ive followed it all.

And now they just ignore you or say there is no plans for a side window...
Complete mis leading lies from cooler master.


----------



## yutzybrian

Hokies83, I think you've stated your opinion plenty of times throughout multiple threads. Now just for once and all let it rest. We get it, your pissed off that you spent $350 on a case and then didn't get the accessory you feel entitled to. Your whining isn't going to help anything.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Hokies83, I think you've stated your opinion plenty of times throughout multiple threads. Now just for once and all let it rest. We get it, your pissed off that you spent $350 on a case and then didn't get the accessory you feel entitled to. Your whining isn't going to help anything.


Whining?

Umm no.. Im pointing out the facts dude people like you is why Cooler Master took the money and ran with it...

If you do not Complain about things then they will never get fixed.

You just do not care about anything your all i got a cosmos 2 yay.. get over it..


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Look you buy the case as it is. If something is not out when you buy the case never expect to be and complain about something that doesn't exist. It's only been a year out and this case is future proofed for motherboards like the EVGA SR-X and is well ahead of its time. I think your paranoid about the fact that MR CM HAF hasn't replied to your messages. But with anything if it comes out great if not o well. I bought the case for its excellent design and features out of the box. I'm now done talking about. back to waking up every morning and feeling privileged to own such a nice case along with the awesome hardware inside which im not fussed about showing off as i know its there.


----------



## karma007

Hokie,

I checked all these threads and the video reviews before buying this case. I am pretty sure I don't know as much about building computers as you do since this is my first build, but I do ok with reading and hearing. Every place I checked mentioned the lack of side window, so I knew that going in. I had seen so many pics and reviews about what the case looked like, held that there were no surprises when I pulled it out of the box. I knew what'd did out of the box and I also knew what it could do if I wanted to try my hand at modding. (4 rad on top, windowed panel, etc). See, I figured if I was going to spend 350 on a case when I could great reviewed cases for less than half that, I had better know I want it. How is it you were so disappointed? Did you do any research at all? I mean you clearly have plenty of money cause it doesn't seem to mean much to you if you plan to take a sledgehammer to something you paid $350 for. It disappoints me to see you railing so vehemently against a case that I feel good owning because of something it didn't have when you bought it. I like my case, without the window. If I want a window I'll pay someone with serious modding skilled to do it or learn to do it myself if I can't afford to have it done. No offense, but your window looks like a $40.00 job done by someone who didn't care to do it right. I hope the case labs case is a better fit for you because woe onto them if they don't put out an accessory you deem a necessity AFTER you buy the case.


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a Cosmos 3 in the works?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Hokie,
> I checked all these threads and the video reviews before buying this case. I am pretty sure I don't know as much about building computers as you do since this is my first build, but I do ok with reading and hearing. Every place I checked mentioned the lack of side window, so I knew that going in. I had seen so many pics and reviews about what the case looked like, held that there were no surprises when I pulled it out of the box. I knew what'd did out of the box and I also knew what it could do if I wanted to try my hand at modding. (4 rad on top, windowed panel, etc). See, I figured if I was going to spend 350 on a case when I could great reviewed cases for less than half that, I had better know I want it. How is it you were so disappointed? Did you do any research at all? I mean you clearly have plenty of money cause it doesn't seem to mean much to you if you plan to take a sledgehammer to something you paid $350 for. It disappoints me to see you railing so vehemently against a case that I feel good owning because of something it didn't have when you bought it. I like my case, without the window. If I want a window I'll pay someone with serious modding skilled to do it or learn to do it myself if I can't afford to have it done. No offense, but your window looks like a $40.00 job done by someone who didn't care to do it right. I hope the case labs case is a better fit for you because woe onto them if they don't put out an accessory you deem a necessity AFTER you buy the case.


My Window is perfect to the MM.
That window is to display Water cooling and hide the 5.25 bays...
So if it is not some funny shape makes it look like a crappy job to you.. thats Karma for you?
I have all the tools to make sure it is









I have owned the case 6 months there for i can point out all its faults and what it lacks for 350$
And it lacks alot most of all Support / Customer service from cooler Master..

I own 3 Cosmos 1000s and back then Cooler Master gave the End user all the support they needed and more..
Cosmos 2 rolls around Cooler Master takes the money and runs.

Case labs does not need anything there cases are done right.
Just check there website and you will see....
Expensive but..
There are some cases around the Cosmos 2s price..

Anyone looking to Water cool in the Cosmos 2 should look at the Case labs merlin line first
They have Options for pedestals and stands making you able to mount 1 480 rad stock and 2 360 rads stock

Adding the top and the pedestal makes it where you can mount 4 480rads and 1 360 rad.

Prices are similar
http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm5-case/

It is my fault for not researching better into cases before i bought them and listening to CM MR Haf in pm when he talked me out of a Mountain mods case..
Quote:


> CM MR HAF
> Jun 12, 2012 at 8:24 pm
> Hi There,
> 
> Send me your phone number and address. I'll talk to the CM store manager if we have any current promotions you can take advantage of. Don't want to lose you to a metal box.




The Cosmos 2 is a good looking Case and i like the swing open doors..
And can be a great Air cooled case are Lowend water cooled case that is just about it.


----------



## Red1776

Okay foul:

Hokies83:
Quote:


> *The Cosmos 2 is a good looking Case and i like the swing open doors..
> And can be a great Air cooled case are Lowend water cooled case that is just about it.
> Edited by Hokies83 - Today at 4:25 pm*


Have your rant all you want, but that statement is absurd.
Without a mod...
I put the 4th rad in my Cosmos II last night. That makes
1 x 45mm x 360mm-
1x 45mm x 240mm,
1 x 60mm x 240mm,
1 x 45mm x 120mm
and 2 x D5 pumps

Thats 960mm and a Delta temp of 1.6c.
That is not not low end water-cooling.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay foul:
> Hokies83:
> Have your rant all you want, but that statement is absurd.
> Without a mod...
> I put the 4th rad in my Cosmos II last night. That makes
> 1 x 45mm x 360mm-
> 1x 45mm x 240mm,
> 1 x 60mm x 240mm,
> 1 x 45mm x 120mm
> and 2 x D5 pumps
> Thats 960mm and a Delta temp of 1.6c.
> That is not not low end water-cooling.


And it looks like crap im sure. case does not support it there for you have to put rads is places there to made to be at..

I have 2 240s Other then the bottom placement unless ur using a paper thin sub 34mm rad up top it will not perform to it's fullest

What cm should have done...
Lower MB tray to allow an 80mm rad fitment on top there is room for it..
where the bottom legs are instead of cutting it off a good 60m short had it extend to just before the legs touch.. Thus allowing a vertical mount for the psu and allowing for a 360mm 80mm rad to fit.

Instead of putting power bottom/fan controller on top moving it to the top 5.25 bay location " or having an option to do so would have been great.

The top plastic covers that make the out side frame instead of making them one part made the into sections so u could remove sections.

In the doors why in gods name do u need an inch of plastic? cut that down to allow more room as well.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Whining?
> Umm no.. Im pointing out the facts dude people like you is why Cooler Master took the money and ran with it...
> If you do not Complain about things then they will never get fixed.
> You just do not care about anything your all i got a cosmos 2 yay.. get over it..


I like the Cosmos II. I am quite happy with the features it has out of the box. You apparently not and should not have bought it in the first place. I'm not going to go buy a car that doesn't have a sunroof then complain everyday that I don't have a sunroof. No I'd just buy one with a sunroof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Look you buy the case as it is. If something is not out when you buy the case never expect to be and complain about something that doesn't exist. It's only been a year out and this case is future proofed for motherboards like the EVGA SR-X and is well ahead of its time. I think your paranoid about the fact that MR CM HAF hasn't replied to your messages. But with anything if it comes out great if not o well. I bought the case for its excellent design and features out of the box. I'm now done talking about. back to waking up every morning and feeling privileged to own such a nice case along with the awesome hardware inside which im not fussed about showing off as i know its there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Hokie,
> I checked all these threads and the video reviews before buying this case. I am pretty sure I don't know as much about building computers as you do since this is my first build, but I do ok with reading and hearing. Every place I checked mentioned the lack of side window, so I knew that going in. I had seen so many pics and reviews about what the case looked like, held that there were no surprises when I pulled it out of the box. I knew what'd did out of the box and I also knew what it could do if I wanted to try my hand at modding. (4 rad on top, windowed panel, etc). See, I figured if I was going to spend 350 on a case when I could great reviewed cases for less than half that, I had better know I want it. How is it you were so disappointed? Did you do any research at all? I mean you clearly have plenty of money cause it doesn't seem to mean much to you if you plan to take a sledgehammer to something you paid $350 for. It disappoints me to see you railing so vehemently against a case that I feel good owning because of something it didn't have when you bought it. I like my case, without the window. If I want a window I'll pay someone with serious modding skilled to do it or learn to do it myself if I can't afford to have it done. No offense, but your window looks like a $40.00 job done by someone who didn't care to do it right. I hope the case labs case is a better fit for you because woe onto them if they don't put out an accessory you deem a necessity AFTER you buy the case.


Thank you guys, exactly how I feel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a Cosmos 3 in the works?


Probably not yet, this case came a couple years after the last Cosmos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> And it looks like crap im sure.
> I have 2 240s Other then the bottom Poision unless ur using a paper thin sub 34mm rad up top it will not perform to it's fullest


The first part is a matter of personal opinion, and the second is an unfounded opinion.


----------



## karma007

Yeah, well, you may be right about one thing Hokie. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I bought the case because i liked it a lot AND because I saw a company that seemed to want to go above and beyond to rectify problems that their customers had. Specifically, CM MR HAF getting on and responding and moving the wheels to get things taken care of. Unfortunately, as with so many companies, once they achieve a certain level of growth and success, their customer service goes down instead of up. I just got off live chat with them about having received a faulty fan controller and whether they were still doing the free gift thing. The first rep talked down to me and then said basically, "I don't know what you're talking about, free gifts, what free gifts? That's never happened." Then Marvin got on and basically said, we are replacing the part and honoring the warranty. Which is what i would hope any company would do. Apparently they only go above and beyond on a case by case basis and my case only qualified for "we will honor the warranty." And give you what you should have gotten when you opened your shiny box 3 weeks ago.

BUT...I love this case anyway. But I will definitely look at other options when deciding on other parts for my build. As their customer service has left me feeling that they are no different than any other company.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Yeah, well, you may be right about one thing Hokie. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I bought the case because i liked it a lot AND because I saw a company that seemed to want to go above and beyond to rectify problems that their customers had. Specifically, CM MR HAF getting on and responding and moving the wheels to get things taken care of. Unfortunately, as with so many companies, once they achieve a certain level of growth and success, their customer service goes down instead of up. I just got off live chat with them about having received a faulty fan controller and whether they were still doing the free gift thing. The first rep talked down to me and then said basically, "I don't know what you're talking about, free gifts, what free gifts? That's never happened." Then Marvin got on and basically said, we are replacing the part and honoring the warranty. Which is what i would hope any company would do. Apparently they only go above and beyond on a case by case basis and my case only qualified for "we will honor the warranty." And give you what you should have gotten when you opened your shiny box 3 weeks ago.
> BUT...I love this case anyway. But I will definitely look at other options when deciding on other parts for my build. As their customer service has left me feeling that they are no different than any other company.


Marvin is the only rep u want to talk to from Cooler Master if another picks up Ask for Marvin or hang up and try again.

Marvin has been there a long time i remember talking to him 6 years ago.. he has always been the very best..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I like the Cosmos II. I am quite happy with the features it has out of the box. You apparently not and should not have bought it in the first place. I'm not going to go buy a car that doesn't have a sunroof then complain everyday that I don't have a sunroof. No I'd just buy one with a sunroof.
> Thank you guys, exactly how I feel
> Probably not yet, this case came a couple years after the last Cosmos
> The first part is a matter of personal opinion, and the second is an unfounded opinion.


No dude that is what fits.

I could slap rads in a bunch of random locations in my Sugo SG02 Shuttle case does not mean they fit.

Cosmos 2 was made 2 fit 1 240 rad in the bottom 1 paper thin 360 inside up top
And a 120mm on the back area that is it.

The rest are not designed to go there.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Whining?
> Umm no.. Im pointing out the facts dude people like you is why Cooler Master took the money and ran with it...
> If you do not Complain about things then they will never get fixed.
> You just do not care about anything your all i got a cosmos 2 yay.. get over it..
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Cosmos II. I am quite happy with the features it has out of the box. You apparently not and should not have bought it in the first place. I'm not going to go buy a car that doesn't have a sunroof then complain everyday that I don't have a sunroof. No I'd just buy one with a sunroof.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Look you buy the case as it is. If something is not out when you buy the case never expect to be and complain about something that doesn't exist. It's only been a year out and this case is future proofed for motherboards like the EVGA SR-X and is well ahead of its time. I think your paranoid about the fact that MR CM HAF hasn't replied to your messages. But with anything if it comes out great if not o well. I bought the case for its excellent design and features out of the box. I'm now done talking about. back to waking up every morning and feeling privileged to own such a nice case along with the awesome hardware inside which im not fussed about showing off as i know its there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Hokie,
> I checked all these threads and the video reviews before buying this case. I am pretty sure I don't know as much about building computers as you do since this is my first build, but I do ok with reading and hearing. Every place I checked mentioned the lack of side window, so I knew that going in. I had seen so many pics and reviews about what the case looked like, held that there were no surprises when I pulled it out of the box. I knew what'd did out of the box and I also knew what it could do if I wanted to try my hand at modding. (4 rad on top, windowed panel, etc). See, I figured if I was going to spend 350 on a case when I could great reviewed cases for less than half that, I had better know I want it. How is it you were so disappointed? Did you do any research at all? I mean you clearly have plenty of money cause it doesn't seem to mean much to you if you plan to take a sledgehammer to something you paid $350 for. It disappoints me to see you railing so vehemently against a case that I feel good owning because of something it didn't have when you bought it. I like my case, without the window. If I want a window I'll pay someone with serious modding skilled to do it or learn to do it myself if I can't afford to have it done. No offense, but your window looks like a $40.00 job done by someone who didn't care to do it right. I hope the case labs case is a better fit for you because woe onto them if they don't put out an accessory you deem a necessity AFTER you buy the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys, exactly how I feel
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a Cosmos 3 in the works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably not yet, this case came a couple years after the last Cosmos
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> And it looks like crap im sure.
> I have 2 240s Other then the bottom Poision unless ur using a paper thin sub 34mm rad up top it will not perform to it's fullest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first part is a matter of personal opinion, and the second is an unfounded opinion.
Click to expand...

It looks like a million bucks before taxes.It did not change the appearance one bit from its original state as far as the second comment. you just glossed over the results I am getting.
Quote:


> The rest are not designed to go there.


Not designed to go there? LOLOLOL...it sure fit well. Niether did that dreadful window you cut in.
well you have demonstrated that you are incapable of having a civil discussion without devolving into a puerile and insulting rant.
Good luck with the CaseLabs.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It looks like a million bucks before taxes.It did not change the appearance one bit from its original state as far as the second comment. you just glossed over the results I am getting.
> well you have demonstrated that you are incapable of having a civil discussion without devolving into a puerile and insulting rant.
> Good luck with the CaseLabs.


Pictures of all these rads?


----------



## karma007

I spoke to Marvin. Wasnt any real difference. But I knew what I was receiving going in. Even knew about the faulty green controller so I wasn't surprised when the LED was pulsing and heard the ticking noise. I saw the green controller before i started to hook things up just hoping that they had fixed it and went back to the green boards. Unfortunately somehow Amazon still was shipping out what cooler master is saying is old stock. So they are replacing it no problem. Im just not feeling the cooler master love that I was seeing on the boards. No worries, doesn't make them worse than anyone else...just doesn't make them better. I was just under the impression they were better. That was my unrealistic expectation though and not theirs. But instead of customer support being a huge positive in their pro column when Im buying, it's a non issue. It would be awesome if their were companies out there that customer service was an actual plus, you know?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> I spoke to Marvin. Wasnt any real difference. But I knew what I was receiving going in. Even knew about the faulty green controller so I wasn't surprised when the LED was pulsing and heard the ticking noise. I saw the green controller before i started to hook things up just hoping that they had fixed it and went back to the green boards. Unfortunately somehow Amazon still was shipping out what cooler master is saying is old stock. So they are replacing it no problem. Im just not feeling the cooler master love that I was seeing on the boards. No worries, doesn't make them worse than anyone else...just doesn't make them better. I was just under the impression they were better. That was my unrealistic expectation though and not theirs. But instead of customer support being a huge positive in their pro column when Im buying, it's a non issue. It would be awesome if their were companies out there that customer service was an actual plus, you know?


Visit the Case Labs section from the main page of OCN if u want the very best in Customer service. ---> http://www.overclock.net/f/380/case-labs

The owner of the company is the one who talks to you..

Anywho anyone interested in a Cosmos2 cheap?

*Ok when i replace this with my Case labs TH10

I will be willing to Ship US48 for 225$ Shipped.

If interested please PM me and i will start a List.. And will msg ppl on the list when the time comes in order of there PM.*


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> What cm should have done...
> Lower MB tray to allow an 80mm rad fitment on top there is room for it..
> where the bottom legs are instead of cutting it off a good 60m short had it extend to just before the legs touch.. Thus allowing a vertical mount for the psu and allowing for a 360mm 80mm rad to fit.
> 
> Instead of putting power bottom/fan controller on top moving it to the top 5.25 bay location " or having an option to do so would have been great.
> 
> The top plastic covers that make the out side frame instead of making them one part made the into sections so u could remove sections.
> 
> In the doors why in gods name do u need an inch of plastic? cut that down to allow more room as well.


Good god, design your own case.
I have never come across someone who claims to know so much about computers only to drop $350 and not have a clue what they just purchased.
...it's $350 bucks...have a care, do the google...look at one of the 30 reviews.
...unsub.
enjoy the CaseLabs or MM or whatever.


----------



## karma007

Having said that, though, I am very happy with this case. And would buy it again if I had to do it all over. It's sexy and sleek. Looks hardcore AND adult. Muscle cars you mod. This is like a ferrari. I dont need to mod it. Just look at it. I dont need to see the engine. Just look at it and know its there.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Having said that, though, I am very happy with this case. And would buy it again if I had to do it all over. It's sexy and sleek. Looks hardcore AND adult. Muscle cars you mod. This is like a ferrari. I dont need to mod it. Just look at it. I dont need to see the engine. Just look at it and know its there.


Yes looks like a Ferrari but a Ferrari lacking an Engine.


----------



## thomasskull666

This is the most useless conversation ever. I can see this thread derailing into personal attacks and that is unacceptable. It is fine to have an opinion, but you don't always need to spew it constantly, especially when it is demeaning to others and makes you look like a fool. That goes for everyone. Let's get this thread back on the topic of what this case is and not what it "could maybe possibly should" be.

Has ANYONE heard from dwood about his window?


----------



## karma007

Wasn't someone sending him their panels to make the window? Valgaur or something like that?


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Wasn't someone sending him their panels to make the window? Valgaur or something like that?


I believe so, yes. Haven't seen him post any updates in some time so was wondering if I'd missed something. I know he's a busy guy so it doesn't surprise me there's no update.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> Wasn't someone sending him their panels to make the window? Valgaur or something like that?


Dwood will not be making side windows for the Cosmos 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Guys Ive been working on it but I dont think it is something I want to do, the acrylic bender I bought sucks big time plus I dont think the price will be right. I will be finishing the door I got and sending it back to its owner.


If you took one apart like i have and Dwood has u would see how poorly the door is made it is really a PITA so having done it myself i do not blame him at all.


----------



## pilldoc

Please add me to the club...... I try to do a build every year and this year is my COSMOS 2 build... More photos to come.


----------



## pilldoc

20130104_175320.jpg 2538k .jpg file


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilldoc*
> 
> 20130104_175320.jpg 2538k .jpg file


Yummy!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Good god, design your own case.
> I have never come across someone who claims to know so much about computers only to drop $350 and not have a clue what they just purchased.
> ...it's $350 bucks...have a care, do the google...look at one of the 30 reviews.
> ...unsub.
> enjoy the CaseLabs or MM or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Your one to talk..
> 
> You claim price per performance with that Amd cpu...
> 
> But u spent 350$ on a case and have hundreds of dollars in a water loop just for that Sub par cpu..
> 
> Another 100$ would have netted u a 3770k with 59% percent faster IPC.
> 
> I own a Cosmos 2 i can Rant on the Case all i want.. if you do not like it use the ignore feature.
Click to expand...

I) defy you to show me where I said anything about the FX 8350 being a better P/P (I will wait here while you do that)
2) 59%, then why isn't it 59% faster?
3) I own a 3770 and a 3820!
4) it is sad that equate a piece of hardware that someone else designed, manufactured and you had nothing to do with to your self worth.


----------



## Valgaur

still waiting to get my panel back... no idea if it's back at school already....... silly Christmas break.

Hokies. We all get it. Enough is enough, seriously through 4 threads, I've read it enough times.


----------



## Anth0789

One new member added!


----------



## LeMakisar

Hi everyone !

I have a question, I just changed the bottom HDD fans for gentle typhoon 1450, and I have a very irritating low vibration sound .... I don't know if it was present before, but I've noticed that when I open the HDD fan "door", the sound disapears.

Does someone have this problem ? how to fix it ? putting rubber somewhere maybe ?

Oh and by the way, do you know the corresponding voltages for the medium and low positions on the fan controller ?

Thanks !


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> I have a question, I just changed the bottom HDD fans for gentle typhoon 1450, and I have a very irritating low vibration sound .... I don't know if it was present before, but I've noticed that when I open the HDD fan "door", the sound disapears.
> Does someone have this problem ? how to fix it ? putting rubber somewhere maybe ?
> Oh and by the way, do you know the corresponding voltages for the medium and low positions on the fan controller ?
> Thanks !


Can you tell if it's the fans themselves rattling in the little door thing or is it the door itself? If it's the fans, you may be able to get some sort of rubber to go between the fans and the door. If it's the door itself vibrating, then you could put really thin little sleeves of something rubber (heatshrink might work) on the prongs that slot into the hinges.

I don't know the exact voltages for the individual speeds, but if I had to guess it would be 12v for high, 7v for medium and 5v for low. You may be able to find specifics on CMs site or the owners manual that came with the case. If not, send them an email and I'm sure they'll help you find the exact voltages.


----------



## LeMakisar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Can you tell if it's the fans themselves rattling in the little door thing or is it the door itself? If it's the fans, you may be able to get some sort of rubber to go between the fans and the door. If it's the door itself vibrating, then you could put really thin little sleeves of something rubber (heatshrink might work) on the prongs that slot into the hinges.
> I don't know the exact voltages for the individual speeds, but if I had to guess it would be 12v for high, 7v for medium and 5v for low. You may be able to find specifics on CMs site or the owners manual that came with the case. If not, send them an email and I'm sure they'll help you find the exact voltages.


It doesn't seem to be the fans themselves, and when I'm holding the HDD door in place, there is still noise. Maybe it's between the door and the fans, but I don't know if there's enough space to place rubber between them. I'll try it, thanks


----------



## LeMakisar

OK, I unplugged the fans, the noise stopped.
I don't understand, I added rubber anywhere I could but the noise won't stop :/
It sucks, I'll put the original fans back if I can't do anything else, they were less noisy ^^


----------



## drkimlee

Thought id post a couple pics of my new EVGA 4GB FTW GTX 680


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> OK, I unplugged the fans, the noise stopped.
> I don't understand, I added rubber anywhere I could but the noise won't stop :/
> It sucks, I'll put the original fans back if I can't do anything else, they were less noisy ^^


Perhaps it's just the fans themselves. Maybe try putting them somewhere else and see if they vibrate. If they do you may need new fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkimlee*
> 
> Thought id post a couple pics of my new EVGA 4GB FTW GTX 680


Looks good, love the green with the blue accents!


----------



## Flygye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Looks good, love the green with the blue accents!


That's not blue accents. That is UV Neons


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flygye*
> 
> That's not blue accents. That is UV Neons


Looks blue in the pics so I assumed. Nonetheless excellent job!


----------



## OstseeWelle

Hello,

so, my new cosmos 2 arrived today. Wow, what a case.
The fan controller build in, has the black pbc, so I think it´s the newer version.
I´ve paid €298,71.


----------



## Zektor

You can add me to the club.







I've had my PC since May, but just added watercooling over Christmas.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice setup and welcome aboard!


----------



## Stiltz85

Sign me up!
Just picked mine up from my local micro center for $299.99. They never took down the sale tag from November so they had to sell it to me for that price haha!


----------



## Evolution069

For those who asked if a XSPC RX360 could fit with a Rampage IV extreme, I will post some picture soon. I currently own a EX240 on top which is 35mm thick in a push pull config. Including the 25mm thick fans I'm at 60mm total and it fit really tight.

I'm a fan of the RX series of XSPC and own a RX240 at the bottom of the case. The cooling of these radiator surpass a lot of any other radiators.
So, why not put a 360 on top. The main concern was the radiator's 63mm thickness coupling with a Rampage IV Extreme. It doesn't fit. I know, the RX240 didn't fit.

However, since the RX360 is excellent, a pull config is way enough.
So I checked the gap between the radiator fins vs the "fixing" part of the radiator and the gap is 5-6mm. So I started to think, why not cutting this "fixing" part so I can gain the 5-6mm so it could fit with my R4E. (check the picture to get the idea)



I'm currently in the process of re-building my cosmos 2 (red tubing + new radiator + new layout + new front panel replacement) and will post more picture as soon I'm done.
I'll also post the gain in temp vs my old EX240.

Note that I'm running a *single* loop with my 2 GTX 580 Classified Ultra


----------



## AllanGamer

Nice setup, Zektor! Could you take a picture from the back? I want to see how you placed the radiator without blocking the cables...
Thanks


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllanGamer*
> 
> Nice setup, Zektor! Could you take a picture from the back? I want to see how you placed the radiator without blocking the cables...
> Thanks


You can mount easily without blocking the cable, the radiator will only take your exhaust fan side.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> You can mount easily without blocking the cable, the radiator will only take your exhaust fan side.


I believe it's the Rad extension thing right?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I believe it's the Rad extension thing right?


 Yeap this mounting bracket, and if you need to extend some more, use your fan as extension.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeap this mounting bracket, and if you need to extend some more, use your fan as extension.


I hear those things are wicked tough brackets to.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I hear those things are wicked tough brackets to.


I'm surprised too after I've mounted my RX480, before this, the bracket was for my RX360 kit. Later changed to RX480.

Even extended. Thought it will flex due to the moment created by the radiator. But it didn't.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> I'm surprised too after I've mounted my RX480, before this, the bracket was for my RX360 kit. Later changed to RX480.
> 
> Even extended. Thought it will flex due to the moment created by the radiator. But it didn't.


Dang thats impressive. what about your exhaust fan port? any bending at all?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Dang thats impressive. what about your exhaust fan port? any bending at all?


Nope, even mounted 140mm fan there.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Nope, even mounted 140mm fan there.


holy cow.

might have to look into them.


----------



## MykaAurora

Here is how I mount my rad.





Sorry for the bad quality, captured using my phone, easier to bluetooth straight to my PC.

Owh and, back exhaust as intake, my VRM, ram get kinda toasty because of the restricted air flow by top rad. That is why its so dusty back there. Have to place a filter too.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Here is how I mount my rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, captured using my phone, easier to bluetooth straight to my PC.
> 
> Owh and, back exhaust as intake, my VRM, ram get kinda toasty because of the restricted air flow by top rad. That is why its so dusty back there. Have to place a filter too.


why is it so dusty?


----------



## Zektor

Yes, that is what I used.







I also had to use a fan, like MykaAurora suggests.


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> why is it so dusty?


The dusty rad = because dust everywhere







,
The dusty back intake = because filter do some dust filtration there,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zektor*
> 
> Yes, that is what I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had to use a fan, like MykaAurora suggests.


I've chopped off the fan hub, and only use the fan outer shell, reasons to extend the radiator, and don't want to cause air conflict for my back intake.


----------



## Dubdzo

Not trying to steel this thread but if someone had enough space to place a single push pull 240 mm rad with an 80 mm thickness like the nexXxos monsta, or place 2 push pull 240mm rads with 40 mm thicknesses like the XSPC AX. What is the best configuration when using Noctua pressure optimized fans?


----------



## Anth0789

Just got my new parts, been waiting so long for an upgrade from my previous i7 940.

Will post pics once all done!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubdzo*
> 
> Not trying to steel this thread but if someone had enough space to place a single push pull 240 mm rad with an 80 mm thickness like the nexXxos monsta, or place 2 push pull 240mm rads with 40 mm thicknesses like the XSPC AX. What is the best configuration when using Noctua pressure optimized fans?


push pull........ like most rads


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Just got my new parts, been waiting so long for an upgrade from my previous i7 940.
> 
> Will post pics once all done!


Going for Ivy?


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Yeap this mounting bracket, and if you need to extend some more, use your fan as extension.


Who makes these?? where can someone purchase them from? thanks


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> Who makes these?? where can someone purchase them from? thanks


Well, its made by XSPC. Don't know the OEM tho







.

And don't really know how to get those in your country.


----------



## t0tal strang3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MykaAurora*
> 
> Well, *its made by XSPC*. Don't know the OEM tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And don't really know how to get those in your country.


that's what i wanted to know.i'll take it on from here on







.thank you


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tal strang3r*
> 
> that's what i wanted to know.i'll take it on from here on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .thank you


Welcome.


----------



## Anth0789

Here is my new pics:






Once of the standoff screws broke on me while screwing it in sadly.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Here is my new pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once of the standoff screws broke on me while screwing it in sadly.


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!









if it makes you feel any better I'm still waiting on a CPU lol.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it makes you feel any better I'm still waiting on a CPU lol.


Mine broke as well, its running on 3,temperature running normal.

Just mail Corsair or RMA. They sent me a free package with screws, too bad it was the wrong set of screws.

Good luck bro


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> Mine broke as well, its running on 3,temperature running normal.
> 
> Just mail Corsair or RMA. They sent me a free package with screws, too bad it was the wrong set of screws.
> 
> Good luck bro


Gettign my replacemtn CPU ordered this week finally.... I miss my RIG. it's been sitting here not running for over a month.... staring at me.....


----------



## Anth0789

Just switched out the Corsair fans with my Scythe Gentle Typhoons and wow there is a huge difference in sound.

Here is a few more pics with everything up and running normal even with 3 screws.


----------



## Valgaur

Very nice setup!


----------



## MykaAurora

Scythe GTs just never let us down. Just Small fan spinning sound, for a gust of blowing air.









And I really hate my stock XSPC fans that comes with kit, the sound is just horrible when full blast. ( used on radiator ).


----------



## karma007

So I just got off Live Chat with cooler master Marvin Ruelas. I got one of the faulty controllers with my case at the end of december. I put in a parts request on the 4th of January and then contacted Cooler Master. I asked the rep that answered hey are you guys still giving out free gifts to people who got the faulty controllers. Rep was like, that never happened. Now, those of you keeping up with this thread know that isn't true. So I said I can link you the info from our thread, he says you you can link whatever you want but that never happened. I was a little annoyed that I got a faulty controller in december when they knew about this stuff since at least June, but it was no big deal, Amazon might have had old stock, I can deal. But when I got attitude for asking about something that clearly did happen, and then got talked down to in the process I got a little annoyed and I asked for a superviser. Marvin Ruelas came on and I told him I didn't appreciate the attitude from the first rep (he said he would check into it, im pretty sure he didnt). He said we only sent out the free gifts because of the delays in getting a solution for the problem. Which I understood, but I also felt like the fact that 6 months later I should still have to deal with the same problem is something that CS should address. He said they weren't really willing to do anything more than replace the part. I was annoyed about having to deal with it, annoyed with having to deal with a condescending rep, but ok fine, my flagship $316.00 defective case doesn't warrant anything extra. Ok so now 2 weeks later my parts request was still saying pending. I checked back in and got Marvin on the first try. I ask my part request is still saying pending? He says there is a note on the site saying parts request placed over the holidays would start shipping on the third. Keyword-start. His words...So I say I am supposed to assume that a request placed on the 4th should be 2 weeks late because of the note referring to holidays? He says we arent sending you anything free sir. There is a note on the website. He says we will get the part out to you. I'm in the middle of typing a response and he ends the chat. I try to reconnect and he sends me this: *"This service is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Wants to argue for 1 hour even though a solution has been provided.*" Ok keep in mind that our conversation lasted about 12 minutes. I know we may have moved well past the idea that the customer is always right in business these days. But the idea that a customer service superviser would hang up on a customer who had bought their flagship product because he decided the conversation was over? I wasn't cussing at the guy or being belligerent, just stating my point of view. At the center of customer service isn't it listening? At this point, no matter how much I like this case, I'm really sorry I spent money with this company and certainly won't in the future. We have a lot of places we can spend 300+ for a case. I am offended that this didn't warrant even being heard out. You wonder what business model a company operates under when they are willing to lose a customer for good willing to spend on their highest priced items. Let alone other customers who may be turned off by their actions. Anyway...I hope you guys have better experience if you already have the case and need help. To someone reading this thread trying to decide on their case, I love the case but had I the choice to do it over again, I would not spend money with this company as the customer service I have experienced is among the worst I have ever gotten.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karma007*
> 
> So I just got off Live Chat with cooler master Marvin Ruelas. I got one of the faulty controllers with my case at the end of december. I put in a parts request on the 4th of January and then contacted Cooler Master. I asked the rep that answered hey are you guys still giving out free gifts to people who got the faulty controllers. Rep was like, that never happened. Now, those of you keeping up with this thread know that isn't true. So I said I can link you the info from our thread, he says you you can link whatever you want but that never happened. I was a little annoyed that I got a faulty controller in december when they knew about this stuff since at least June, but it was no big deal, Amazon might have had old stock, I can deal. But when I got attitude for asking about something that clearly did happen, and then got talked down to in the process I got a little annoyed and I asked for a superviser. Marvin Ruelas came on and I told him I didn't appreciate the attitude from the first rep (he said he would check into it, im pretty sure he didnt). He said we only sent out the free gifts because of the delays in getting a solution for the problem. Which I understood, but I also felt like the fact that 6 months later I should still have to deal with the same problem is something that CS should address. He said they weren't really willing to do anything more than replace the part. I was annoyed about having to deal with it, annoyed with having to deal with a condescending rep, but ok fine, my flagship $316.00 defective case doesn't warrant anything extra. Ok so now 2 weeks later my parts request was still saying pending. I checked back in and got Marvin on the first try. I ask my part request is still saying pending? He says there is a note on the site saying parts request placed over the holidays would start shipping on the third. Keyword-start. His words...So I say I am supposed to assume that a request placed on the 4th should be 2 weeks late because of the note referring to holidays? He says we arent sending you anything free sir. There is a note on the website. He says we will get the part out to you. I'm in the middle of typing a response and he ends the chat. I try to reconnect and he sends me this: *"This service is not available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Wants to argue for 1 hour even though a solution has been provided.*" Ok keep in mind that our conversation lasted about 12 minutes. I know we may have moved well past the idea that the customer is always right in business these days. But the idea that a customer service superviser would hang up on a customer who had bought their flagship product because he decided the conversation was over? I wasn't cussing at the guy or being belligerent, just stating my point of view. At the center of customer service isn't it listening? At this point, no matter how much I like this case, I'm really sorry I spent money with this company and certainly won't in the future. We have a lot of places we can spend 300+ for a case. I am offended that this didn't warrant even being heard out. You wonder what business model a company operates under when they are willing to lose a customer for good willing to spend on their highest priced items. Let alone other customers who may be turned off by their actions. Anyway...I hope you guys have better experience if you already have the case and need help. To someone reading this thread trying to decide on their case, I love the case but had I the choice to do it over again, I would not spend money with this company as the customer service I have experienced is among the worst I have ever gotten.


Very well put. and honestly
i couldn't agree more really.


----------



## DeXel

That's a similar experience with Cooler Master that I had when I RMAed my PSU (one of the few threads I opened here on OCN). They always lied to me about dead lines, and I had to bother them everyday to get my stuff back. It's unfortunate that every company that becomes big and popular enough goes downhill with customer service.


----------



## hemrie

Will a second h100 fit in the bottom of the COSMOS 2 and still be able to connect to a second cpu?

I have a server board (Asus Z9PE-D8) and 2-h100 coolers from other builds that I can combine into 1 case.

Thanks!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemrie*
> 
> Will a second h100 fit in the bottom of the COSMOS 2 and still be able to connect to a second cpu?
> 
> I have a server board (Asus Z9PE-D8) and 2-h100 coolers from other builds that I can combine into 1 case.
> 
> Thanks!


No but you can possibly ask Corsair if they can mod a H100 for you with longer tubing for a dual socket mobo. give them the distance and the might be kind enough to you.


----------



## sectionsone

wrong post


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Leaked Test with my pipe tube and all work with normally
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes.


----------



## KronDestroyer13

heyoo i think you all might appreciate this beautiful rig. add me thanks.

The Monster 677k .JPG file


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> heyoo i think you all might appreciate this beautiful rig. add me thanks.
> 
> The Monster 677k .JPG file


Nice Mircowave! Nah just kidding man gotta have some fun. Looks very clean and slick nice job man!!! Whatc GPU is that in there?


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Nice Mircowave! Nah just kidding man gotta have some fun. Looks very clean and slick nice job man!!! Whatc GPU is that in there?


lol no doubt, thanks! i get some pretty damn good temps even with the video card as OCed as it is. you can check my profile, then go to my rig at the bottom and it has all the real specifications but the card is a MSI radeon hd 7970 Lightning 

i really want to put another one in for crossfire and get like two 30'' monitors for the eyefininty thing it has. lol but thats a little far down the line


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> lol no doubt, thanks! i get some pretty damn good temps even with the video card as OCed as it is. you can check my profile, then go to my rig at the bottom and it has all the real specifications but the card is a MSI radeon hd 7970 Lightning
> 
> i really want to put another one in for crossfire and get like two 30'' monitors for the eyefininty thing it has. lol but thats a little far down the line


Yeah I really want to get 3 monitors this summe ran ddo either dual or tri SLI and kick some multi tasking butt.









My buddy say 3 screens is amazing but during normal use it gets annoying.


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah I really want to get 3 monitors this summe ran ddo either dual or tri SLI and kick some multi tasking butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy say 3 screens is amazing but during normal use it gets annoying.


yeah three is a little much.

what kind of speeds are you getting on your card? and temps if you dont mind me asking


----------



## skadoosher

How bout this work in progress???

Intel 3770k @4.5ghz

ASUS Z77 Sabertooth

Corsair Vengence 32gb 1866mhz

Corsair AX850

Coolermaster Cosmos II

Intel 510 120gb ssd

WD Caviar blue 250gb X2

Galaxy GTX670 GC 4gb (coming soon)

Corsair H100i


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> How bout this work in progress???
> 
> Intel 3770k @4.5ghz
> 
> ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> 
> Corsair Vengence 32gb 1866mhz
> 
> Corsair AX850
> 
> Coolermaster Cosmos II
> 
> Intel 510 120gb ssd
> 
> WD Caviar blue 250gb X2
> 
> Galaxy GTX670 GC 4gb (coming soon)
> 
> Corsair H100i


Damn that mobo looks legit man. if i had another 100 to spend on my mobo i woulda considered that, you will have to tell how it works out. i really need to organize the cords in the back like that.lol check out my profiles rig it has some better pics and tell me what you think
is your h100i's fans pushing air out or pulling in? i have a push pull set up going on mine with it going out of the case


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> yeah three is a little much.
> 
> what kind of speeds are you getting on your card? and temps if you dont mind me asking


during benching I could get it up to around 1280 and 1300 area not he best for clock but I could get around +300 on memory along with 120 Mhz on core as well. It's just a standard reference card as well and I like it. I don't need the super amazing ones to prove what a normal guy can do. that's my feelings on technology really. don't need the best, just need to show what your able to make it do really.









Sorry if I rambled there lol


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> during benching I could get it up to around 1280 and 1300 area not he best for clock but I could get around +300 on memory along with 120 Mhz on core as well. It's just a standard reference card as well and I like it. I don't need the super amazing ones to prove what a normal guy can do. that's my feelings on technology really. don't need the best, just need to show what your able to make it do really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I rambled there lol


oh i agree, i really honestly tried not to spend too much on this but im a stickler on graphics and i want this to last a while before having to throw another lightning in which would be awesome.lol im so satisfied with it abilities i would suggest it to anyone.


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah I really want to get 3 monitors this summe ran ddo either dual or tri SLI and kick some multi tasking butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy say 3 screens is amazing but during normal use it gets annoying.


I can attest to that, I avoid the maximize button lol. It is helpful for design work though, having a bunch of things always visible is a huge plus. Other than that it is a bit annoying.


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> Damn that mobo looks legit man. if i had another 100 to spend on my mobo i woulda considered that, you will have to tell how it works out. i really need to organize the cords in the back like that.lol check out my profiles rig it has some better pics and tell me what you think
> is your h100i's fans pushing air out or pulling in? i have a push pull set up going on mine with it going out of the case


I have them Pulling out the top and i get idles of like 20C with the stock fans @4.5ghz 1.140v...
at load i dont even reach 70c but i plan on getting some NF-F12's soon for the whole case....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> oh i agree, i really honestly tried not to spend too much on this but im a stickler on graphics and i want this to last a while before having to throw another lightning in which would be awesome.lol im so satisfied with it abilities i would suggest it to anyone.


Yeah this round of cards are pretty sweet I'm really excited to see the next gen's don't care who wins I'm gonna try to bench both.


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah this round of cards are pretty sweet I'm really excited to see the next gen's don't care who wins I'm gonna try to bench both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> I have them Pulling out the top and i get idles of like 20C with the stock fans @4.5ghz 1.140v...
> at load i dont even reach 70c but i plan on getting some NF-F12's soon for the whole case....


damn 20c seems really low. i dont know if its the fact that i just used the stock thermal paste or what but im reading 30c via corsairLink2(whats the diff between intel cpu temp and h100o temp1?) and 35c on my mobo app and im running stock 3.5ghz.

yeee i feel you man im stoked too. a grip of games are coming out soon, im stoked to see how this card puts up with them


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> damn 20c seems really low. i dont know if its the fact that i just used the stock thermal paste or what but im reading 30c via corsairLink2(whats the diff between intel cpu temp and h100o temp1?) and 35c on my mobo app and im running stock 3.5ghz.
> 
> yeee i feel you man im stoked too. a grip of games are coming out soon, im stoked to see how this card puts up with them


idk dut the temps dont lie.... 3 different programs +thermal radar prove it..... i love my system


----------



## KronDestroyer13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> idk dut the temps dont lie.... 3 different programs +thermal radar prove it..... i love my system


i just started running 4.6ghz tonight, running prime on it now and everything is going gravy. temps at fullload right now after i switched the pump to high are not exceeding 55c i am pretty damn happy with that to be honest. hope these settings work out after a full night of tests. i love my rig too. lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KronDestroyer13*
> 
> i just started running 4.6ghz tonight, running prime on it now and everything is going gravy. temps at fullload right now after i switched the pump to high are not exceeding 55c i am pretty damn happy with that to be honest. hope these settings work out after a full night of tests. i love my rig too. lol


Delid it and your idles will be close to ambient. I can promise you that and your OC will get easier to get as well. Come on over and take a look.


----------



## Anth0789

Two new members added!


----------



## deathsniper

Hey im joining the club . Got some pictures but they are not the best quality . also the pictures are like 3 months old but i finaly had some time to post


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathsniper*
> 
> Hey im joining the club . Got some pictures but they are not the best quality . also the pictures are like 3 months old but i finaly had some time to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hows the mobo treating you? along with the GPU?


----------



## deathsniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hows the mobo treating you? along with the GPU?


I have no problems so far , im running the GPU on the standard 1201MHZ boost clock.Like all ROG mobos its easy to overclock etc so.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathsniper*
> 
> I have no problems so far , im running the GPU on the standard 1201MHZ boost clock.Like all ROG mobos its easy to overclock etc so.


Do some 3d mark 11 runs and tell em what the Max score you can get. if you want lol.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

While i wait for a couple of ssds , going through a cable transfusion. Replacing all regular cables with sleeved ones



Sleeved usb connections and all those bottom of the motherboard wires are on the way


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> While i wait for a couple of ssds , going through a cable transfusion. Replacing all regular cables with sleeved ones
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeved usb connections and all those bottom of the motherboard wires are on the way


Looking slick man!







keep it goin!


----------



## drkimlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Looks blue in the pics so I assumed. Nonetheless excellent job!


Thanks buddy, appreciate it


----------



## Tweetbix

So I now take it that the only way we will get a window is if we make one ourselves or buy one from MNPC Tech?


----------



## Am3Y

Guys I hav
I7 3770k
Asus maxi v formula
H100 cooler
Hd7970 matrix 2 platinum
Cm silent pro 700W psu..
8gb vengeance ram 1600mhz

Guys m planning 2 OC n water cool my build (with cosmos2)
So wat iz the better option for upgrade?
Should I upgrade my psu 2 1200W or iz it enough
Or
Should I upgrade ram to 16gb ...
I hav a single stick...
So should I buy ramkit or single ??
Plz reply


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys I hav
> I7 3770k
> Asus maxi v formula
> H100 cooler
> Hd7970 matrix 2 platinum
> Cm silent pro 700W psu..
> 8gb vengeance ram 1600mhz
> 
> Guys m planning 2 OC n water cool my build (with cosmos2)
> So wat iz the better option for upgrade?
> Should I upgrade my psu 2 1200W or iz it enough
> Or
> Should I upgrade ram to 16gb ...
> I hav a single stick...
> So should I buy ramkit or single ??
> Plz reply


PSU is fine with 700 watts for that, get a dual stick RAM kit so it will be either 2 x 4 GB or 2 x 8 GB sticks depending on how much RAM you want, either 8GB or 16 GB


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> So I now take it that the only way we will get a window is if we make one ourselves or buy one from MNPC Tech?


Prettymuch.. And at that cost better off buying a real case...

*Please Remove me From Cosmos 2 Owners List! Thx!*


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys I hav
> I7 3770k
> Asus maxi v formula
> H100 cooler
> Hd7970 matrix 2 platinum
> Cm silent pro 700W psu..
> 8gb vengeance ram 1600mhz
> 
> Guys m planning 2 OC n water cool my build (with cosmos2)
> So wat iz the better option for upgrade?
> Should I upgrade my psu 2 1200W or iz it enough
> Or
> Should I upgrade ram to 16gb ...
> I hav a single stick...
> So should I buy ramkit or single ??
> Plz reply


If its only for watercooling and OC purpose, no upgrade is needed.

IF in the future you plan to buy a second video card (Crossfire for gaming purpose) get the PSU otherwise the 700W may be too low.

as for the RAM, 8GB is fine these day. 16GB is overkill since no game use it ( unless you're planning to photoshop or video editing or any other thing that consume RAM over 8GB) Also, get 2 stick of 8 to fully use the dual channel feature.

Otherwise if it's only for overclocking purpose, you better use the money to buy good waterccoling part (pump, reservoir, radiator.....)


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> If its only for watercooling and OC purpose, no upgrade is needed.
> 
> IF in the future you plan to buy a second video card (Crossfire for gaming purpose) get the PSU otherwise the 700W may be too low.
> 
> as for the RAM, 8GB is fine these day. 16GB is overkill since no game use it ( unless you're planning to photoshop or video editing or any other thing that consume RAM over 8GB) Also, get 2 stick of 8 to fully use the dual channel feature.
> 
> Otherwise if it's only for overclocking purpose, you better use the money to buy good waterccoling part (pump, reservoir, radiator.....)


I hav 8gb single stick of Corsair vengeance 1600mhz
Shal I get one more ? Or should I sel this n get a 16gb ramkit ? Wat r advantage ovr ramkits ??
How many rads r we fit.in cosmos 2 ? I dnt think dat 480 would easily fit without modding it..
But going 2 cool my gpu mobo cpu ...
M going 2 buy the swiftech 35x2 pump..


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> I hav 8gb single stick of Corsair vengeance 1600mhz
> Shal I get one more ? Or should I sel this n get a 16gb ramkit ? Wat r advantage ovr ramkits ??
> How many rads r we fit.in cosmos 2 ? I dnt think dat 480 would easily fit without modding it..
> But going 2 cool my gpu mobo cpu ...
> M going 2 buy the swiftech 35x2 pump..


Exactly as he said, more RAM will help with memory intensive programs such as video/photo editing software. The gain in gaming performance is negligible. Two sticks versus one gives the advantage of dual channel as opposed to a single stick in a single channel configuration.

It is possible to fit (theoretically) with hardly any modifications:

1x 360 in the top
2x 240 in the bottom
1x 140/120 in the rear
1x 200 in the front

Many people have fit more/different radiators in this case. Most common that I have seen is the 360 up top and 2x 240s in the basement.


----------



## OstseeWelle

Is it possible, to put a 200 and a 120 fan (together) in the front of the case?


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> Is it possible, to put a 200 and a 120 fan together) in the front of the case?


Not sure, you would need to check the spacing between the 120mm fan space and the 200mm space. Also the clearance on the sides would need to be checked in case you have to mount them horizontally (radiator end cap things facing outward).

Perhaps someone with experience mounting radiators in the front could chime in on how much space there is.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstseeWelle*
> 
> Is it possible, to put a 200 and a 120 fan (together) in the front of the case?


No it's not able to fit without taking the HDD slots out. but for watercooling if you do some crazy looping like I plan to do you can do a 200mm rad with the 200mm fan up front just barely.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Exactly as he said, more RAM will help with memory intensive programs such as video/photo editing software. The gain in gaming performance is negligible. Two sticks versus one gives the advantage of dual channel as opposed to a single stick in a single channel configuration.
> 
> It is possible to fit (theoretically) with hardly any modifications:
> 
> 1x 360 in the top
> 2x 240 in the bottom
> 1x 140/120 in the rear
> 1x 200 in the front
> 
> Many people have fit more/different radiators in this case. Most common that I have seen is the 360 up top and 2x 240s in the basement.


EK has a 420rad wil it fit on top ??


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> EK has a 420rad wil it fit on top ??


Not without drilling mounting holes in the top of the case. Only one of the fan spaces in the top can hold a 140mm fan. It could be done quite easily though.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> EK has a 420rad wil it fit on top ??


It is possible, but you'll have to make/cut the 4th fans hole and the screw holes. And this will eat 2 * 2.5 drive bay depending of the thickness of the radiator. Otherwise you can fit the 420 on top and use the 3 holes. But you'll loose some efficiency.









IMO a 320 is way enough.


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> It is possible, but you'll have to make/cut the 4th fans hole and the screw holes. And this will eat 2 * 2.5 drive bay depending of the thickness of the radiator. Otherwise you can fit the 420 on top and use the 3 holes. But you'll loose some efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO a 320 is way enough.


Bt 420 will b far better dan 360 na...


----------



## Valgaur

It depends on what you plan to cool. You really have to mod the case to get a 480 in these things.. I don't even know of anyone trying a 420...


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

This is some maximum of rads, or idea how many rads you can put in top position?


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> This is some maximum of rads, or idea how many rads you can put in top position?


\

hummm thats a strange config. Anyway, if you wanna remove the top grid of the case to do so, it's possible to achieve your configuration but I wouldnt recoommend it


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

What i have measured you have some 50mm or 5cm on top space so 35mm rad and 12mm fan is 47 so i think this is possible and below you can add 280mm rad because holes are bigger and is possible to attach this rad.Also is possible tu put push and pull combination.


----------



## Am3Y

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtc-281.html

This iz the 420 rad which I am planning 2 install. ..


----------



## l3eans

Well I received an incorrect part from cooler master's part request and got a Cosmos II Main IO with all the cables and things. If anyone needs it, I will send it if you for free if you pay shipping for it.


----------



## Brianmz

Hey guys, been a cosmos II owner since it's release, but now I'm about to do an upgrade to my components and to full liquid cooling soon.

This are the planned components(While not a real upgrade from what I have, i do prefer the motherboard over mine and getting this for cheap 500$ bundled from a friend that's bumping up to 3960x, which gives me the opportunity to hand down my old parts to my brother):

Maximus V Extreme
Intel i7 3770k 1.39v @5ghz stable(Not sure if that's a good voltage for ivy)
16gb Ram 2133mhz

What's the best cooling solution to cool this cpu and fit the case on top?(Rad, pumps, etc) I'm new to liquid cooling, so I would really appreciate it!

Keeping my current Gpus, but planning to upgrade to the rumored Geforce Titans x2 once it's released and put them underwater as well.

Thanks!


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

I am also starting water cooling for first time all parts are ready and list is here and this will be i hope nice.
I am not so much in modding but more with performance.















Here is list of what i have purchased.

Racun detaljan pregled po komponentama..pdf 422k .pdf file


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, been a cosmos II owner since it's release, but now I'm about to do an upgrade to my components and to full liquid cooling soon.
> 
> This are the planned components(While not a real upgrade from what I have, i do prefer the motherboard over mine and getting this for cheap 500$ bundled from a friend that's bumping up to 3960x, which gives me the opportunity to hand down my old parts to my brother):
> 
> Maximus V Extreme
> Intel i7 3770k 1.39v @5ghz stable(Not sure if that's a good voltage for ivy)
> 16gb Ram 2133mhz
> 
> What's the best cooling solution to cool this cpu and fit the case on top?(Rad, pumps, etc) I'm new to liquid cooling, so I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Keeping my current Gpus, but planning to upgrade to the rumored Geforce Titans x2 once it's released and put them underwater as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Delid that cpu and make it run way cooler under water cooling. Also for the stup id do a thin 360 top a super thick 120mm on the exhaust and put a super thick 80mm 240 in the bot then a mcp655 pump as well. Hoses and fittings are your choice really.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delid that cpu and make it run way cooler under water cooling. Also for the stup id do a thin 360 top a super thick 120mm on the exhaust and put a super thick 80mm 240 in the bot then a mcp655 pump as well. Hoses and fittings are your choice really.


Ok thanks for the advice, I'm planning on going all out on the LC that fits this case, so any suggestions are welcome, there is no budget.

This is what I have so far as well as questions:

So for top I was looking at this: http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/ex-series-radiators/ex360-triple-fan-radiator/ Any other choices

Which fans to use? Currently using CM 120mm excaliburs in the case.

The mcp655 pump you recommended seems good enough but open to other options.

Can I ask why a 120mm on the exhaust and which is the best?

For bottom rad(s) 60mm or 80mm and which one, assuming the 780s or geforce titan if real, can get as hot as oced 580s, will one 240 80mm rad be enough or go for 2 60mms with some modding in the case?

Also need help for the reservoir(s) I like this design:


So would like suggestions on something similar and what size.

Cpu block: Need help

Gpu blocks: To be added when gpu's release, will keep the 580s for now.

Fittings, tubing, shrouds and rest of parts: need help, would like clear tubes if using a dye is an option to change colors on refills.

So in short 360mm rad for CPU(overkill) 120mm rad(unkown) 240 60-80mm rad(s) on bot for gpus, single loop, separate loops?

Thanks!

P.S. I'm interested in doing the delid on the 3770k, saw your guide and club, good stuff! Hoping to see good temps on this setup with that fix.


----------



## thomasskull666

I have that exact reservoir and love it, mounting it in this case is a bit tricky due to the fact that the mounting holes for it are (I believe) for an 80mm fan space. What I did, and you can see it in my pics sort of, is drilled two holes in the middle of the 120mm fan space on the inside of the drive cage up top and mounted it using the center holes on the reservoir mounts. I can show you in more detail if your interested but take a look at my pic to get an idea of where I put it.

As far as radiators go, it's really a matter of brand preference but do compare specs. XSPC makes excellent products, so you wouldn't be wrong with using their 360 up top.

As far as CPU blocks go, I recommend the XSPC Raystorm as it looks cool and performs well, but again its really a matter of personal preference. Find a few that you like and then research reviews on them.

Tubing is a bit tricky as there are quite a few different kinds, and not all perform as well for different scenarios. I know personally XSPC tubing holds up very well to dyes (specifically Mayhem dyes) and doesn't discolor. Just from what I've read, avoid Tygon and use whatever is recommended by the dye manufacturer. You may need to send them an email and ask which tubing works best with their product.

If budget is not an issue for you, then I would definitely say do two separate loops; one for CPU and one for GPU(s). Look around at some other Cosmos II builds to get an idea of dual loop configurations and I can provide you with some good links when I get back home.

Feel free to let us know if you need any more help/advice.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok thanks for the advice, I'm planning on going all out on the LC that fits this case, so any suggestions are welcome, there is no budget.
> 
> This is what I have so far as well as questions:
> 
> So for top I was looking at this: http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/ex-series-radiators/ex360-triple-fan-radiator/ Any other choices
> 
> Which fans to use? Currently using CM 120mm excaliburs in the case.
> 
> The mcp655 pump you recommended seems good enough but open to other options.
> 
> Can I ask why a 120mm on the exhaust and which is the best?
> 
> For bottom rad(s) 60mm or 80mm and which one, assuming the 780s or geforce titan if real, can get as hot as oced 580s, will one 240 80mm rad be enough or go for 2 60mms with some modding in the case?
> 
> Also need help for the reservoir(s) I like this design:
> 
> 
> So would like suggestions on something similar and what size.
> 
> Cpu block: Need help
> 
> Gpu blocks: To be added when gpu's release, will keep the 580s for now.
> 
> Fittings, tubing, shrouds and rest of parts: need help, would like clear tubes if using a dye is an option to change colors on refills.
> 
> So in short 360mm rad for CPU(overkill) 120mm rad(unkown) 240 60-80mm rad(s) on bot for gpus, single loop, separate loops?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. I'm interested in doing the delid on the 3770k, saw your guide and club, good stuff! Hoping to see good temps on this setup with that fix.


You want a fully blown out WC loop? then I'll tell you mine then lol 1 slim 360mm rad up top in push pull (measure WITH you mobo installed in the case from the heat spreaders above your socket on the vrm's for spacing) then have a dual 80mm thick 120mm rad setup in the exhaust as a push pull/push pull. so basically have 3 fans and two rads one in the case and one outside of the case of the super thick 120mm's. then for the bottom still go with a 80mm thick 240mm rad. also! if you feel lie modding and want you can take the HDD drive bays out and smash a 200mm rad in the front intake for that front fan as well. So in total you'll have 5 rads in the case and a lot of tubing but one heck of a great cooler temp wise.









with your questions a super thick 240 is this one here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16236/ex-rad-410/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Dual_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s667

super thick 120's are here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16235/ex-rad-409/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Single_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s667

200mm as well:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?tl=g30c95s667

then with fans get nice quiet ones, so not the excalibers they aren't worth it. get either sickleflows from cooler master (yes the ones that only come in green red or blue) or Cougars from cougar.

Linky for both of them on the egg as well:

Cougars:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005

Sickleflows:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103090

either are amazing I love the cougars but I wanted some light in my case with the sickleflows I have both and love them.

with hoses and tubing and such. use distilled water in your loop best heat transfer out there. because water is amazing at what it does already. Also just get colored tubing makes it much easier, just find a nice cooler and ask in the WC area on the brands (some leach and I can't remember which ones sorry)

for CPU block I really want to get this one:
http://www.dtwaterblocks.com/dt-sniper-black/

but take a look around Frozencpu.com and post me what you like and we can compare.


----------



## Red1776

I will add mine for your consideration:

1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 360mm pull/Excalibur fans (roof)
2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm Push/pull Excalibur fans (lower section)
1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 120mm push/pull (rear exhaust) Cougar fans
2 x D5 pumps
4 x Heatkiller X-3 7970 blocks/ A380 CPU Block
1 x DD 'RAD' resevoir

I started with the cougar fans (2.2 mmH2O) and then swithced to the Excalibur (3.53mm H2O) i highly recommend them. the static pressure is tremendous.

Hope that is of some use.


----------



## Roxycon

Hm, sandwich of 120 rads sound interesting.. I also want to put my whole cosmos under water since my h100 is just a huge disappointment, but one question, have any of you guys managed to run tubes in the back of the mobo tray, if so, which size?

Got really inspired by swiftech's own modded h220 with gpu's in the loop, here's one pic:
https://www.google.no/search?q=h220&oe=UTF-8&hl=no&client=safari&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=k7YJUeLxG4fV4QSU-4DAAg&biw=768&bih=928&sei=l7YJUfyWCuKE4gTq_IGYCg#biv=i|30;d|4s5YxB1-esLctM:

Sorry bout that but my iPad didn't want me to post the pic









I just love the way of just having one tube run from rad, CPU, gpu's and then just "disappear" down to psu department







I know it will be an hassle with the res for the pump an such but I saw Tom Logan or some reviewer mounting same style res as earlyer posted in the top of the case, which do make an interesting visual effect

On a side note: when the summer hits this freezing country I will cut a window on my cosmos, just to rebel cooler master, even post how much it did cost me, witch most likely should be around 50 US$ and the time spent with rotary tool and heat gun


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Hm, sandwich of 120 rads sound interesting.. I also want to put my whole cosmos under water since my h100 is just a huge disappointment, but one question, have any of you guys managed to run tubes in the back of the mobo tray, if so, which size?
> 
> Got really inspired by swiftech's own modded h220 with gpu's in the loop, here's one pic:
> https://www.google.no/search?q=h220&oe=UTF-8&hl=no&client=safari&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=k7YJUeLxG4fV4QSU-4DAAg&biw=768&bih=928&sei=l7YJUfyWCuKE4gTq_IGYCg#biv=i|30;d|4s5YxB1-esLctM:
> 
> Sorry bout that but my iPad didn't want me to post the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the way of just having one tube run from rad, CPU, gpu's and then just "disappear" down to psu department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it will be an hassle with the res for the pump an such but I saw Tom Logan or some reviewer mounting same style res as earlyer posted in the top of the case, which do make an interesting visual effect
> 
> On a side note: when the summer hits this freezing country I will cut a window on my cosmos, just to rebel cooler master, even post how much it did cost me, witch most likely should be around 50 US$ and the time spent with rotary tool and heat gun


You can hide them yes. If you put a longer res in and mount it standing you can have the incoming liquid come from the back to the top and then straight out into the pump right out to the back and go to the 80mm thick 240mm rad in the bottom then shoot along the back along your 24 pin power line and have it pop out by the 8 pin power plug for the cpu and then have a 90 degree fitting to the 360mm top rad and then from that to the cpu and back to the dual 120mm setup which will mean tubes going out of your case = bad arse in my mind. Then have them go to the gpus and have it go to one side on the top and come out the opposite side on the bottom and dissapear through the bottom by the psu area. Then make it go up along the back to reach the top of your res..... if you need a bit of a clearer explanation let me know!


----------



## 20After4




----------



## Roxycon

I think you misunderstood me.. I can explain my plans of th wc setup; I'll top mount a little res right beneath the fan controller, reset and power if possible, then res>apogee drive 2 CPU block+pump combo with tubes mounted same way as swiftechs machine (the link)> gpu blocks> down to 240x80 rad in bottom>pump>tubes running in the back of the mobo tray>120x80 with hard tube to another 120 rad outside the case> 360 rad up top> res


----------



## Roxycon

And ey, with such a case we have the brag right of outside rad mounts







want to see jaws dropping on LAN's


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> And ey, with such a case we have the brag right of outside rad mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to see jaws dropping on LAN's


May I ask how you plan on getting the case to a lan. Its so big, and so bloody heavy. It was a pain when i moved mine from one end of the house where i opened it and installed everything to my bedroom where it sits now.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> May I ask how you plan on getting the case to a lan. Its so big, and so bloody heavy. It was a pain when i moved mine from one end of the house where i opened it and installed everything to my bedroom where it sits now.


I have no problems moving my case as it stands ATM







if I do get wc parts, I'll just have a friend come over helping me lift it up the stairs and into a car..

Haha, only thing I seem to do when studying computer science is homework and hitting the gym


----------



## Anth0789

List updated as of now!


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will add mine for your consideration:
> 
> 1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 360mm pull/Excalibur fans (roof)
> 2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm Push/pull Excalibur fans (lower section)
> 1 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 120mm push/pull (rear exhaust) Cougar fans
> 2 x D5 pumps
> 4 x Heatkiller X-3 7970 blocks/ A380 CPU Block
> 1 x DD 'RAD' resevoir
> 
> I started with the cougar fans (2.2 mmH2O) and then swithced to the Excalibur (3.53mm H2O) i highly recommend them. the static pressure is tremendous.
> 
> Hope that is of some use.


I will go with 3 x 240mm 80mm tick monsta two will go down in sandwich push pull combination and one on top in push pull and that is 52 600 cooling area and your combination is 32 400 cooling area.
For some 15 days i will start modding and put pictures here,also will include preparation for chiller, and intention is to keep some only 6 degree lover temp then room because of condensate.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> I will go with 3 x 240mm 80mm tick monsta two will go down in sandwich combination and one on top in push pull and that is 52 600 cooling area and your combination is 32 400 cooling area.
> For some 15 days i will start modding and put pictures here,also will include preparation for chiller, and intention is to keep some only 6 degree lover temp then room because of condensate.


Good luck since the 80mm is impossible without putting it directly inside the top mounting area. Its the only way it will fit....


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

I am going to cut upper cover you will se my plan i hope will be nice??
something like this but much more nice


----------



## Roxycon

I've set my non-reference gpu's, h100 and some misc computer and hifi parts up for sale and if it goes well ill buy two evga gtx 670 ftw an wc components with a total value of 2k usd







can't wait! Planning a triple outside res mount, and making it a crazy alchemist inspired rig









Have any of you some experience in fans without the housing?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> I've set my non-reference gpu's, h100 and some misc computer and hifi parts up for sale and if it goes well ill buy two evga gtx 670 ftw an wc components with a total value of 2k usd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait! Planning a triple outside res mount, and making it a crazy alchemist inspired rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you some experience in fans without the housing?


get cougars or sickleflows plain and simple cougars are better though.


----------



## precious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> I am going to cut upper cover you will se my plan i hope will be nice??
> something like this but much more nice




GOT MILK ? my version of a white theme.


----------



## precious




----------



## Brianmz

Thanks for the loop suggestions,

So decided on the reccomended setup:

EX 360 *Top*
Raystorm block cpu block
2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm *Bot* or the Monsta if can fit
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick!! *Exhaust*
2x mcp655 pumps
1 x DD 'RAD' resevoir or similar need help with the size for this kind of loop.

The fittings and other parts I still have no clue, so if you guys could help me pick them that would be great!

P.S.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks for the loop suggestions,
> 
> So decided on the reccomended setup:
> 
> EX 360 *Top*
> Raystorm block cpu block
> 2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm *Bot* or the Monsta if can fit
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick!! *Exhaust*
> 2x mcp655 pumps
> 1 x DD 'RAD' resevoir or similar need help with the size for this kind of loop.
> 
> The fittings and other parts I still have no clue, so if you guys could help me pick them that would be great!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> In the talks with another OCN member to buy a delidded 3770k and asus MIVE, since knowing my luck i would just kill the 3770k if i tried to do it myself >.<


Nice! and for fitting get 1/4 threaded and then pick the sizes along with your tubing. then for the fitting compression fittings are the absolute best in my mind.


----------



## Brianmz

Yeah, going to place the order soon, just need to know the reservoir size, and if i need 2.
Another thing, i read it's better to put in a single loop with the 2 pumps for redundancy.
And can i just start the loop with the CPU and then add in the gpus, and how will i go on about it, going to order everything, and then just buy Hydrocoppers GTX 780s or Titans preferably if it's real and add them to the loop.

Thanks!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah, going to place the order soon, just need to know the reservoir size, and if i need 2.
> Another thing, i read it's better to put in a single loop with the 2 pumps for redundancy.
> And can i just start the loop with the CPU and then add in the gpus, and how will i go on about it, going to order everything, and then just buy Hydrocoppers GTX 780s or Titans preferably if it's real and add them to the loop.
> 
> Thanks!


This is whats nice about custom WC-ing loops you can change/add anything at any time no matter what it is really. so yes you can start with the CPU and I prefer one loop helps keep wiring and the tubing much better and loops a lot slicker.


----------



## 20After4

This is my first attempt at WCing

Here is the WC setup I'm thinking of going with any advice appreciated in cosmos II case with a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Mainboard

i7 3770k

CPU: XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal Special Edition Copper

XSPC Full Coverage Motherboard Block

Top: RX360 Triple 120mm

Rear Outside: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140mm

Bottom: 2 RX240 Dual 120mm will these fit for push pull?

AquaComputer Aqualis XT 450ml Reservoir

7 Cougar CF-V12HP 120 R
1 Cougar CF-V14H 140 R

3 AMD HD 7970's

one pump or 2 ?


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> This is my first attempt at WCing
> 
> Here is the WC setup I'm thinking of going with any advice appreciated in cosmos II case with a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
> 
> i7 3770k
> 
> CPU: XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal Special Edition Copper
> 
> XSPC Full Coverage Motherboard Block
> 
> Top: RX360 Triple 120mm
> 
> Rear Outside: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140mm
> 
> Bottom: 2 RX240 Dual 120mm will these fit for push pull?
> 
> AquaComputer Aqualis XT 450ml Reservoir
> 
> 7 Cougar CF-V12HP 120 R
> 1 Cougar CF-V14H 140 R
> 
> 3 AMD HD 7970's
> 
> one pump or 2 ?


Get Swiftech's 35X2 pump... one of the best pump n single iz enough. ..
Get a look ovr here http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=223476
If u do 30% of this... more than enough


----------



## captainpicard

I'm interested in buying this case and wanted to get some feedback on the hot-swap setup. (The case on newegg mentions "... and accommodate up to 13 HDDs or SSDs with ODD, HDD and SSD hot swapping.") Has anyone here setup hot-swapping on their computer and if so, what did you use/how did you do it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainpicard*
> 
> I'm interested in buying this case and wanted to get some feedback on the hot-swap setup. (The case on newegg mentions "... and accommodate up to 13 HDDs or SSDs with ODD, HDD and SSD hot swapping.") Has anyone here setup hot-swapping on their computer and if so, what did you use/how did you do it? Thank you in advance.


the hot swaps run in sata 2 speeds so they aren't worth it, but the normal slots are 13 hdd slots so tons of hdd space.


----------



## Roxycon

It's no difference between sata2 vs sata3 cables tho only thing about the hotswap is that it's messy, but that's only my opinion









And if you wonder about how to set up your HDD's for hot swap, you'll ned to set your bios to ACHI mode and inside you OS change your HDD'S to ACHI, but doing so makes you unable to set up raid modes


----------



## DeXel

There is no HDD on the market that can take full advantage of SATA 2 either (Raptor is almost there though). To make it work just enable ACHI and hot swap in BIOS. And it works great.


----------



## captainpicard

While I appreciate the aforementioned view points on general hot-swap configurations and SATA II vs SATA III, I was hoping to get some feedback on how to others have ADDED hot-swap to their Cosmos 2 case.

As far as I can tell, this beautiful case *does not* come with hot-swap drive slots already, which means, theoretically, adding something like a cage or tray in order to get that feature. Am I wrong about that? That's what I really want to get some feedback on.


----------



## Brianmz

It comes with a cage, that allows you to have 2 HHDS in hotswap mode:


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainpicard*
> 
> While I appreciate the aforementioned view points on general hot-swap configurations and SATA II vs SATA III, I was hoping to get some feedback on how to others have ADDED hot-swap to their Cosmos 2 case.
> 
> As far as I can tell, this beautiful case *does not* come with hot-swap drive slots already, which means, theoretically, adding something like a cage or tray in order to get that feature. Am I wrong about that? That's what I really want to get some feedback on.


Incorrect, there are two 3.5 inch hot swap slots on the front of the case. Both slots also have locks.

EDIT: Picture above ^


----------



## 20After4

Here is the NexXxos UT60 140 going to mate this to a COUGAR CF-V14H (pushing) then attach to the rear fan grill, the grill is raised a little bit so the fan wont fit flat need 4 M3 round spacers about 4mm (get plastic ones and you can shave them down to get a tighter fit and still use the stock mounting screws I had to order some so this was just a kinda dry fitting. also you might want to use a 5mm thick gasket between the fan and the case grill. The only Mod needed to the case is to cut out two of the grills air holes large enough to run a 3 or 4 pin connector thru if using a molex just push the pins out and run them thru then plug them back into the molex. More pics when i attach it


----------



## captainpicard

Thank you Brianmz for providing the picture and thomasskull666 for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## bradG

well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.

here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508

I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


----------



## bradG

well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.

here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508

I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


----------



## bradG

wow i have no idea why that posted so many times at the same time i only wrote one


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.
> 
> here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508
> 
> I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
> I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


That's fine for a new setup. Never buy from bestbuy seriously, always buy either online or a real retailer PC store for less.

Newegg is a good site for PC parts hands down.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.
> 
> here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508
> 
> I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
> I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


Looks good! just don't get the velociraptor. not worth it.


----------



## bradG

What would you suggest instead of the velociraptor I chose it because it seemed fast. WD black looked also but seemed to had bad reviews on new egg for it

But it could just be they messed it up them seems with static electricity but never can tell
And yes I agree about best buy but we're I live it was the only place to get computers, just recently found out you can get better online and even better build yourself.

I do have 1 question about the cosmos 2 case are those hot swap bays removable to be able to but in a 2 bay fan controller?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> What would you suggest instead of the velociraptor I chose it because it seemed fast. WD black looked also but seemed to had bad reviews on new egg for it
> 
> But it could just be they messed it up them seems with static electricity but never can tell
> And yes I agree about best buy but we're I live it was the only place to get computers, just recently found out you can get better online and even better build yourself.
> 
> I do have 1 question about the cosmos 2 case are those hot swap bays removable to be able to but in a 2 bay fan controller?


Just get a 1TB WD Black and a decent SSD for your boot drive. WD Black is one the best hard drive lines there is.

Yes the whole hot swap bay is screwed into the cage just like any other 5.25" device


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Just get a 1TB WD Black and a decent SSD for your boot drive. WD Black is one the best hard drive lines there is.
> 
> Yes the whole hot swap bay is screwed into the cage just like any other 5.25" device


That is true but the height is approximately 1/2 inch shorter so it cannot be filled by a conventional 2 bay 5.25 device.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Oh man i see so much win with this case and a dremel..

Middle panel between mobo and psu ith would be the first one to go..


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.
> 
> here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508
> 
> I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
> I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


This is just my opinion, feel free to ask around, but, I just installed the Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD into my windows 7 PC, and after formatting SSD it is 238GB. After installing Windows 7 home and Office 2013 I am at 158GB free. I am just saying you could install on a 128GB drive but I would install on 256GB SSD.

That VGA cooler looks cool, and looks like it cools, but it may hold you back if you plan on running SLI in the future.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> well guys when my income tax check comes im going to build my first computer. i have always bought preassembled from bestbuy and chnaged everything out but the MOBO and processor so building one shouldn't be too hard since i have done so much already.
> 
> here is a list of what im planing on buying anything you guys think should be changed?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29648508
> 
> I have a closed loop cooler in the list but if i can figure out exactly how to do water cooling i would perfer it better.
> I love what you guys have done to your cases but can somebody post some pics of how you guys ran yours and a good website for parts.


ANYONE running that ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooler? Any real world reviews?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> ANYONE running that ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooler? Any real world reviews?


There is a review here:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6531/arctic-cooling-accelero-hybrid-vga-cooler-review-not-for-the-faint-of-heart

I find that 128GB for SSD is not enough for me in my opinion, 256GB is perfect and will be my next upgrade for sure.


----------



## myrtleee34

Anyone have any pics of this VGA cooler installed in their rig?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> Anyone have any pics of this VGA cooler installed in their rig?


It will fit if thats what you are wondering


----------



## myrtleee34

just curious of the looks? heck, what would a pair of the for a SLI setup look like?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> just curious of the looks? heck, what would a pair of the for a SLI setup look like?


I used a mod using a antec 620 CPU cooler on the 680 I have. you might not be able to get the slot by slot SLI but you never know... measurements are key lol.


----------



## bradG

any of you guys have a good pic of this case being water cooled would liek to water cool my build im going to do but dont know were to start.

like do you just need 1 pump and 1 rad or would it be better with 2 rads to help keep the water cooler


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> any of you guys have a good pic of this case being water cooled would liek to water cool my build im going to do but dont know were to start.
> 
> like do you just need 1 pump and 1 rad or would it be better with 2 rads to help keep the water cooler


Which components r u going to cool ??
As 480rad cannot b fitted in this case (without modding)..
So u can fit
1×360 (top)
2×240 (down ner hdd fans)
Get the Swiftech's 35X2 pump which iz one of the best pump... no need to get 2 pumps one iz enough.

Refer this fr setup of rads..
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=223476


----------



## bradG

im looking on the sidewinder site at rads and i dont see a 360 rad for the top unless that is how its measured im not sure since i never done this









http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsex3xcrra.html


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsrs3xdufanr.html

you want the fittings to be on the same side usually.


----------



## 20After4

First let me say thanks guys for the advice and tips I couldn't do this without your help. Now with that said here are two of the rads i've chosen

1) Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 with 140mm cougar vortex for the rear
2)XSPC RX360 Triple 120mm for the top

question now is what size 240's can i place in the bottom with the two drive bays removed? I'm looking to set them up in push pull with one set of fans mounted in between the rads. I was thinking 2 XSPC RS240 Dual 120mm Low Profile not sure also with the dual 240's would i run one outlet to the second rads inlet?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> First let me say thanks guys for the advice and tips I couldn't do this without your help. Now with that said here are two of the rads i've chosen
> 
> 1) Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 with 140mm cougar vortex for the rear
> 2)XSPC RX360 Triple 120mm for the top
> 
> question now is what size 240's can i place in the bottom with the two drive bays removed? I'm looking to set them up in push pull with one set of fans mounted in between the rads. I was thinking 2 XSPC RS240 Dual 120mm Low Profile not sure also with the dual 240's would i run one outlet to the second rads inlet?


as thick as possible so the thickest in the world the 80mm monsta.


----------



## JBro06

How is it going everyone, im looking to to put together my first build in over 5 years, been outta the game since i joined the Army, but its time to get back to what i love which is all things PC...

I have parts on order including this beast of a case and just a few questions, most of which can be answered in time with the exception of one.... I was looking to mount a 400mL cylinder reservoir horizontally one the panel separating the two main bays...

does anyone know if this will even fit with the front drive bays removed... i dont have the exact measurements of the bay from front to back... i think the res measures to around 420mm with a little extra room needed for 90* fittings...

im spending a large chunk of my reenlistment bonus to get this and i have this image in my mind and i just hope that i can produce it in a way to do the case and this forum justice... any help would be appreciated... thanks guys


----------



## myrtleee34

you will LOVE this case. It is HUGE and high quality. Totally customizable.


----------



## JBro06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> you will LOVE this case. It is HUGE and high quality. Totally customizable.


thanks... im impatiently waiting a couple more days so i can buy the last few peices of my build (including Cosmos II) to get started... and when i say impatiently i mean i sit here and stare at my shopping cart for hours, and periodically check my bank account, as if banks are open at 2am.... lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBro06*
> 
> thanks... im impatiently waiting a couple more days so i can buy the last few peices of my build (including Cosmos II) to get started... and when i say impatiently i mean i sit here and stare at my shopping cart for hours, and periodically check my bank account, as if banks are open at 2am.... lol


all in due time my friend all in due time.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

having had a bit of a change with the setup 

got to change out motherboard tomorrow for a E-ATX Max 5 extreme . hope everything goes ok.


----------



## 20After4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> as thick as possible so the thickest in the world the 80mm monsta.


I doubt two 80mm thick rads gonna go down there


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> I doubt two 80mm thick rads gonna go down there


you only need one sir.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you only need one sir.


----------



## Valgaur

I'll be doing what you did this summer hokies lol. along with 1 or two titan gpu's... if that's what they are gonna be.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll be doing what you did this summer hokies lol. along with 1 or two titan gpu's... if that's what they are gonna be.


At 899$ each not worth it.

Ill prolly go 8970... half the price and unlocked voltage heh.


----------



## 20After4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you only need one sir.


Thanks Valgaur guess it kinda makes sense so I'll give the 80mm monsta a shot


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of grabbing the Cosmos II over the weekend.

It will be an air cooled setup and will handle 2-3 GPUs and perhaps a souncard.

Will I get good temps overall? Or should I get Haf X for better airflow?

Edit : It seems the Height of the case is 70.4.

This includes the handles right? Because I got 73 cms of cleareance under my desk.


----------



## Roxycon

They are now taking preorders for the full acrylic sidepanel from mnpctech 

edit: For EU that is.
edit2: holy f*, what a price o.o


----------



## chainesaw

If you are watercooling, I can't see why anyone would still consider this case over the upcoming 900D that will be out in 5 weeks or less. I bought a Cosmos 2 on launch day and am looking forward to replacing it with the 900D. There are several things I think CM missed the mark on with the Cosmos 2 and for the same money, you can have waaay more options with a 900D in regards to watercooling.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> If you are watercooling, I can't see why anyone would still consider this case over the upcoming 900D that will be out in 5 weeks or less. I bought a Cosmos 2 on launch day and am looking forward to replacing it with the 900D. There are several things I think CM missed the mark on with the Cosmos 2 and for the same money, you can have waaay more options with a 900D in regards to watercooling.


For me the only Watercooling will be the Corsair h100... Otherwise strictly Air.

I used to own the 800D and was terrible at air cooling, I know 900D is improvement over it but still I am not too sure.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> If you are watercooling, I can't see why anyone would still consider this case over the upcoming 900D that will be out in 5 weeks or less. I bought a Cosmos 2 on launch day and am looking forward to replacing it with the 900D. There are several things I think CM missed the mark on with the Cosmos 2 and for the same money, you can have waaay more options with a 900D in regards to watercooling.


I can say the same thing about the 900D and the Mountain mods Pinnacle 24 which u can order custom to your liking vs 900D generic looks..



http://www.mountainmods.com/pinnacle-24-cyo-custom-computer-case-p-498.html


----------



## Roxycon

imo, 900D is ugly vs the cosmos 2, but yh, you're right that CM missed several spots with this..


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> They are now taking preorders for the full acrylic sidepanel from mnpctech
> 
> edit: For EU that is.
> edit2: holy f*, what a price o.o


Still wouldn't bother, its only a flat piece of acrylic, so doesn't contour to the shape of the original door.
Also it either has no fan holes, or holes for the bottom hdd fans. personally id also like to have holes for gpu fans.


----------



## Justhavocman

Just realised that this Case costs the same as my GPU


----------



## JaBR23KiX

Hi to all friends.

Some new stuff in da house. Cosmos rocks:thumb:


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Still wouldn't bother, its only a flat piece of acrylic, so doesn't contour to the shape of the original door.
> Also it either has no fan holes, or holes for the bottom hdd fans. personally id also like to have holes for gpu fans.


yh, too overpriced for what you get.. but still an option for those who don't wanna DIY


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I still couldnt get the answer for a question I asked.

I see that the height of the case is 70.4 cms.

This includes the tip point of the top handles and the bottom point of the bottom stands right?

My desk is like 73-74 cms high.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I still couldnt get the answer for a question I asked.
> 
> I see that the height of the case is 70.4 cms.
> 
> This includes the tip point of the top handles and the bottom point of the bottom stands right?
> 
> My desk is like 73-74 cms high.


http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1809/1/

read down a bit and you'll see 704mm so yes it's 70.4cm... if you have that little clearance don't put the case there... purely for airflow that really restrictive.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1809/1/
> 
> read down a bit and you'll see 704mm so yes it's 70.4cm... if you have that little clearance don't put the case there... purely for airflow that really restrictive.


Thanks for the link.

My current clearance is 74 cms from my desk to the floor.

Can a Cosmos II owner verify that the highest point of the case is the tip of the handling?

I have a feeling that the fans might be 3-4 cms below that tip of the handle. So this might give me around 6-7 cms between the fans and the desk. I wonder if 6-7 cms of clearence will be ideal.

Let me start a thread about this.


----------



## Hokies83

Handles come off easy i had to take mine off so fit a 240 rad mounted on the outside.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hanels come off easy i had to take mine off so fit a 240 rad mounted on the outside.


Hm so if I can not fit the case lets say, can i take off the handels?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hm so if I can not fit the case lets say, can i take off the handels?


Yes


----------



## Roxycon

Taking off the handles will result in harder case movement, I'd rather put the case beside the desk which makes it even more visible







I wouldn't spend such money in something to hide away


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes


Good to know 

Does it need modification to take them off?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Taking off the handles will result in harder case movement, I'd rather put the case beside the desk which makes it even more visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't spend such money in something to hide away


I wish I could but only spot I can place my case is under the desk. There is no where else to place it.


----------



## iARDAs

Could someone with time and a ruler measure the difference between the highest place of the case (as far as I can see its the tip of the handles) and where the top fans are?

I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Could someone with time and a ruler measure the difference between the highest place of the case (as far as I can see its the tip of the handles) and where the top fans are?
> 
> I would truly appreciate it.


if I had a ruler I'd of done it right away.

but all I keep finding is 704mm I highly doubt they would measure it and not take into account the rails.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> if I had a ruler I'd of done it right away.
> 
> but all I keep finding is 704mm I highly doubt they would measure it and not take into account the rails.


Thats what I am thinking too. Which would probably mean that the top fans are not at the height of 704mm. I am guessing they are more like 650mm. Which should give me a space of around 7-8 cms from the top of my desk.

It is not bad for airflow.

Edit : From the looks of the pictures the top rails are never really the same level with the chasis itself.

Edit 2: Do we have a CM rep here in the forum?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats what I am thinking too. Which would probably mean that the top fans are not at the height of 704mm. I am guessing they are more like 650mm. Which should give me a space of around 7-8 cms from the top of my desk.
> 
> It is not bad for airflow.
> 
> Edit : From the looks of the pictures the top rails are never really the same level with the chasis itself.
> 
> *Edit 2: Do we have a CM rep here in the forum?*


Yes but good luck with that they abandoned us after the fan controller thing..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes but good luck with that they abandoned us after the fan controller thing..


Hmmm wht fan controller thing? Problem with the case that I should know about?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats what I am thinking too. Which would probably mean that the top fans are not at the height of 704mm. I am guessing they are more like 650mm. Which should give me a space of around 7-8 cms from the top of my desk.
> 
> It is not bad for airflow.
> 
> Edit : From the looks of the pictures the top rails are never really the same level with the chasis itself.
> 
> Edit 2: Do we have a CM rep here in the forum?


no way its 50mm lower. 20-30 maybe.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm wht fan controller thing? Problem with the case that I should know about?


Fan controler makes fans Buzz case sucks for water cooling and CM does not support the case at all Example side windows add ons etc..

Why i sold my Cosmos 2 and got another case million times better XD

I mean it is a good looking case and does well for Air cooling / Lowend water but that is the extent of the Cosmos 2 but for 350$ ... There just so much else out there.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no way its 50mm lower. 20-30 maybe.


Hmmmm.. Well I better say goodbye to this case than. I really had wanted it so bad. Lets say it is 3CMs, plus 3CM additional because my desk is 74cms off the floor. I would have a max of 6cms in height for airflow.. I will place my H100 there btw.

It could be risky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Fan controler makes fans Buzz case sucks for water cooling and CM does not support the case at all Example side windows add ons etc..
> 
> Why i sold my Cosmos 2 and got another case million times better XD
> 
> I mean it is a good looking case and does well for Air cooling / Lowend water but that is the extent of the Cosmos 2 but for 350$ ... There just so much else out there.


I will be on air cooling setup. Just H100 for CPU and thats it about water.

I love the looks of this case. I used to own a Corsair 800D and it was not great for air cooling, hence why I sold it.

Is the fan controller buzzing issue happening for all the Cosmos II cases?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmmm.. Well I better say goodbye to this case than. I really had wanted it so bad. Lets say it is 3CMs, plus 3CM additional because my desk is 74cms off the floor. I would have a max of 6cms in height for airflow.. I will place my H100 there btw.
> 
> It could be risky.
> 
> I will be on air cooling setup. Just H100 for CPU and thats it about water.
> 
> I love the looks of this case. I used to own a Corsair 800D and it was not great for air cooling, hence why I sold it.
> 
> Is the fan controller buzzing issue happening for all the Cosmos II cases?


Most.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Most.


Pfff i See.

Haf X it is than.

Can not wait for Corsair 900D as it is unknown when it will be available in Turkey.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmmm.. Well I better say goodbye to this case than. I really had wanted it so bad. Lets say it is 3CMs, plus 3CM additional because my desk is 74cms off the floor. I would have a max of 6cms in height for airflow.. I will place my H100 there btw.
> 
> It could be risky.
> 
> I will be on air cooling setup. Just H100 for CPU and thats it about water.
> 
> I love the looks of this case. I used to own a Corsair 800D and it was not great for air cooling, hence why I sold it.
> 
> Is the fan controller buzzing issue happening for all the Cosmos II cases?


I have had no problems whatsoever with the fan controller. I just think people had bad luck with their case IMO. I love my cosmos 2.


----------



## Tweetbix

I didnt have the problem with mine when i was running it off the case controller.
But only 3 speed settings was getting annoying so i got a bay controller instead.

If you are planning on fitting it under the desk, all im going to say is place the case where you want to, then move the desk above it.


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I have had no problems whatsoever with the fan controller. I just think people had bad luck with their case IMO. I love my cosmos 2.


I had that buzzing problem for a while, but then it disappeared.


----------



## Am3Y

Guys suggest a usb 3.0 sleeved extension cable...


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I didnt have the problem with mine when i was running it off the case controller.
> But only 3 speed settings was getting annoying so i got a bay controller instead.
> 
> If you are planning on fitting it under the desk, all im going to say is place the case where you want to, then move the desk above it.


about moving the case. what you said made me lol, good one.

As far as the controller goes. I had one that made a noise and I got a new one. Same noise. certain fans work perfectly but some(most) fans buzz. check in the forums for the fan controller thread


----------



## Roxycon

the case is 703 mm with handles (highest point)


and approx 695mm without handles (the controlpanel sliding thingy are giving +5-10 mm)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> the case is 703 mm with handles (highest point)
> 
> 
> and approx 695mm without handles (the controlpanel sliding thingy are giving +5-10 mm)


Thank you very much for taking the time and clearing things from my head.

I am going from one case to another, starting few threads but never really decide.

I truly want to purchase the Cosmos II so bad.

My desk is 74 cms high (+ few mm) and We will have new carpeting which will make the floor to desk around 72 cms. But since the carpet is a soft material, it will more likely to be 73 cms.

I now have no doubt that my case will fit right now under the desk. And although I know that I will be hiding the beauty of the case, I would still rather have a great case under the desk.

My than only concern is how will my Corsair H100 behave as a top fan. It will be exhaust and I am truly hoping that the few cms will be enough for the hot air to go out.

+rep bro.


----------



## Roxycon

haha carve some more space underneath your desk







nha, as an exhaust you should have no probs with 2 cm


----------



## bradG

well my tax check came in and be ordering the case to build my system shortly. im wanting to water cool it and have found a nice complete kit

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17221/ex-wat-224/XSPC_Chrome_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Intel_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Twin_D5_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

not too bad i think but was really thinking of doing a custom loop but cant seem to find a pump that has fittings instead of barbs really not sure i could trust a barbed setup not blowing off under pressure


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> well my tax check came in and be ordering the case to build my system shortly. im wanting to water cool it and have found a nice complete kit
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17221/ex-wat-224/XSPC_Chrome_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Intel_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Twin_D5_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> 
> not too bad i think but was really thinking of doing a custom loop but cant seem to find a pump that has fittings instead of barbs really not sure i could trust a barbed setup not blowing off under pressure


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sicumclad5wi.html

I have this.. best block and comes with the best pump..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swapdriiwipu.html


----------



## bradG

that first link you posted said was a custom item you happen to know how long it normaly would take? Im still leanin gon the kit i linked but almost think i can gte it cheaper if i find it piece by piece since i probly wont usethe fans that come with it







.

also just wonder do you have your GPU cooled also?


----------



## Hokies83

No they make no blocks for my Gpus and since voltage is locked i can not see any worth for me to get blocks for my 680s.

As far as kits go.. On the cheap this is the best one.
http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx

On the expensive this one.

http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD-1.aspx

You have to take into account the Apongee drive 2 has a 100$ pump and a 80$ cpu block.. all in one lights and looks good for 130$ can not be beat imo.


----------



## bradG

which 680 you have they dont make blocks for?

this is the one im buying

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705

and in case i just decide to stay air cooled since the case can hold 9 -10 fans what is the best CPU cooler for air there is?


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162105


----------



## milamid

Hi

do you know if Cosmos II can fit Intel W2600CR2 motherboard?

Regards


----------



## thomasskull666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milamid*
> 
> Hi
> 
> do you know if Cosmos II can fit Intel W2600CR2 motherboard?
> 
> Regards


It will cover some of the cable routing grommets, but almost undoubtedly yes.


----------



## Krysin

Hi guys, im planning on buying the Cosmos 2 in the next few weeks to replace my HAF 932.

Im planning on doing a custom window + paint job to the case (purple, black, white), and would like to order in the acrylic panel but need a little help =)

I just need to know how long the (grills//vent lines/dont know what to call them- theres 8 of them total lol) on the side panel are so i can order it in.



Many thanks to anyone who can tell me =)

Ill be sure to make a build log and post it either once im done or as i progress once the case arrives.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krysin*
> 
> Hi guys, im planning on buying the Cosmos 2 in the next few weeks to replace my HAF 932.
> 
> Im planning on doing a custom window + paint job to the case (purple, black, white), and would like to order in the acrylic panel but need a little help =)
> 
> I just need to know how long the (grills//vent lines/dont know what to call them- theres 8 of them total lol) on the side panel are so i can order it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who can tell me =)
> 
> Ill be sure to make a build log and post it either once im done or as i progress once the case arrives.


All of them have different sizes, but the highest grills/vent/line/mesh is about 317 mm..


----------



## Hokies83

Be careful with the cheap little latches holding the alum to the plastic. they break if u breath on them to hard..

Also cutting the plastic part is a real pita but the alum is nice and easy.


----------



## Davitz

Any my build is finally complete....for now xD


----------



## Krysin

Thanks heaps Roxycon! I realised their all slightly different, but just knowing the length of one means i can figure the length out on the rest just by scale =) Can finally order my acrylic woot.

And yeh Hokies i actually read the whole thread pretty much and found out about those little notches in a few build logs, im in no rush to get the case mods etc done though so ill be sure to take my time, particularly with those things!


----------



## Roxycon

The the extra bit of the intake down under the first is about half the triangle longer than the upper









Tough in a window mod, imo you shouldn't mind the 4 lowest intakes since a big window will be a hell of work on the bending.. Acrylic isn't the easiest material to work with.. Swearing a lot over my bramble server mod


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im still debating.... Where i can put 3 thick rads "INSIDE" this case... Without removing the middle tray..

2x240 1 BI-GTX & Rx240 and 1x360

The 240's will fit in the bottom with a lil bit of work with push config just fine the problem will be the 360 BI-GTX for sure it dont fit in the top..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> They are now taking preorders for the full acrylic sidepanel from mnpctech
> 
> edit: For EU that is.
> edit2: holy f*, what a price o.o


£136.80 Inc. VAT <== HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

So around 300 if you include shipping for a stupid window>?

Would be nice paying 320 from amazon with free shipping and 300 for a stupid window.. Which you would avoid any of this problems if you went caselabs to begin with lol...

Thank god i only paid $155 bucks for this case with a fan controller included wouldn't paid higher than that...
The project would be nice tho..


----------



## Krysin

Haha yeh i didnt even bother considering doing a huge window because im simply not confident enough to try and bend acrylic properly to do that xD
im planning on doing one probably about the same size or i think maybe a couple cm difference to hokies by the looks, pretty much will be the length of the bottom grill thing approximately both ways.
Im actually considering being really lazy right now and just ordering a predone bolt on kit since i realised that frozencpus "Thermaltake Dokker" window would probably be the perfect fit for me at 14 3/4" x 15 1/4"

Yeh gunblades they are asking for a lot, especially considering that panel is flat. For the price their asking it shouldhv been a properly bent piece of acrylic with a bit of black bordering and a actual hinge attached as well!
I emailed them inquiring the price of that side panel a few days ago, 160$ usd + 95$ shipping international, who asks for over half the worth of a entire new case for a side panel?? x.x
not to mention they added in that email that once you peel of that paper/plastic sheeting on the window you cant return it, to bad if its got some scuffs or imperfections on it underneath huh?


----------



## iARDAs

my case is coming tomorrow guys

So I will place my H100 radiator on top.

and will be replacing the rear fan with an Akasa Viper

Does the side panel have filets? I am thinkng of placing 2 cooling swif 120mm fans there.


----------



## VABuckeye

You can put two fans on the side panel. You can also go on the Cooler Master website and download the manual for the case.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> my case is coming tomorrow guys
> 
> So I will place my H100 radiator on top.
> 
> and will be replacing the rear fan with an Akasa Viper
> 
> Does the side panel have filets? I am thinkng of placing 2 cooling swif 120mm fans there.


If you mean filter on the side panel then yes it has one on each side.


----------



## Roadking

You do not need to bend the the acrylic. It will fit flush to the case nicely. Here is my first attempt with a jigsaw and was never meant to be my final attempt. My second attempt will have much smoother edges and perfectly round circles.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the answers guys

One lasT question

How are the quality of the stock fans?

Should I replace them with the Noctua and Cooling Swif fans that I have?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys
> 
> One lasT question
> 
> How are the quality of the stock fans?
> 
> Should I replace them with the Noctua and Cooling Swif fans that I have?


The stock fans are alright but I would use aftermarket ones for sure.


----------



## iARDAs

Wow. I finally finished installing everything on the case. Took me like 3hours but so worth it

Everything about this case is high quality.

The only downside is that I can not push pull my H100 radiator but its no biggie

I connected the H100 fans to the TOP fan header

I connected the side panel fans to the GPU fan header

so far so good.

I will post pictures tomorrow or perhaps tonight.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. I finally finished installing everything on the case. Took me like 3hours but so worth it
> 
> Everything about this case is high quality.
> 
> The only downside is that I can not push pull my H100 radiator but its no biggie
> 
> I connected the H100 fans to the TOP fan header
> I connected the side panel fans to the GPU fan header
> 
> so far so good.
> 
> I will post pictures tomorrow or perhaps tonight.


you should be able to do push pull no problem....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you should be able to do push pull no problem....


I couldnt. 

Here are some pictures


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I couldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohh I see you have the 8 pin in the way.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ohh I see you have the 8 pin in the way.


Yep...

So this is the fault of the MOBO than right?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep...
> 
> So this is the fault of the MOBO than right?


I actually moved my H100 to the next slots in the roof and then did push pull.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I actually moved my H100 to the next slots in the roof and then did push pull.


Hmmm. I might do that later. Good call. I get like 75 degrees with just 2 fans on a 4.4 OC so its not so bad that I am worried but It is good to have options.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep...
> 
> So this is the fault of the MOBO than right?


Not fault of the MB it is the Fault of CM for crappy design.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not fault of the MB it is the Fault of CM for crappy design.


Yeah. They had to have a bit more cleareance there.


----------



## myrtleee34

I have H100 with push pull


----------



## Roxycon

Iardas, i have the same mobo and had the h100, sold it today, i did P/P but moved the rad 1 fan hole forwards had 22 degrees (c) ambient delta in load with my i7 2600k @ 3,8 ghz.. Looks so much better when you're able to cover the cable holes







the rad is fully secured with only 4 screws holding it


----------



## bradG

my case should be coming in the end of the week im going air cooled for now almost bought the h100i but read too many bad reviews of them leaking so decided against it







but I think with 9-10 fans should keep the case pretty cool i hope if not then i try my luck with the h100i


----------



## Am3Y

Guys suggest led fan which can b controlled by the inbuilt fans controller... ie led lights can b switched on/off...


----------



## Am3Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I couldnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures


How did u connected your fans to the side panel ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> How did u connected your fans to the side panel ?


I had to remove the filter part on the side panel than install the fans.

It writes on the manual. Otherwise I wouldnt figure it out myself.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Am3Y*
> 
> Guys suggest led fan which can b controlled by the inbuilt fans controller... ie led lights can b switched on/off...


Only CM fans can be, tough the bitfenix led-strips can be used with the led controller I think..


----------



## VABuckeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Only CM fans can be, tough the bitfenix led-strips can be used with the led controller I think..


The problem with the Bitfenix fans is that you end up with connectors that are female at both ends. I have not been able to find a 2 pin cable to connect the two cables together that is male on both ends.


----------



## 20After4

Hey guys I have 2 aqua computer D5's going to be running 24v question is should i go with a dual d5 reservoir or just a dual d5 pump top? and if i went with the pump/reservoir combo would it matter if i had another reservoir in the loop? I already have an aqualis xt 450ml res


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

uff its finished ??
water is missing still, that is for other day!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Exactly what i moded first so far on mine took the mesh/grill out cut the hard plastic with the dremel as keeping the cover...
XD

Mine going to have a BI GTX there tho...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 aqua computer D5's going to be running 24v question is should i go with a dual d5 reservoir or just a dual d5 pump top? and if i went with the pump/reservoir combo would it matter if i had another reservoir in the loop? I already have an aqualis xt 450ml res


I'm both really I prefer looks and speed. I say keep the dual pump set up and have both res's make that thing look mean man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTX 690 SLI*
> 
> uff its finished ??
> water is missing still, that is for other day!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not a fan of the slim fans really... tell me how they go and I'll think about using them. Also what are those oranges things (the pictures I didn't put in spoilers)


----------



## Roxycon

I ment led strips not fans..

Are those dual 80 mm? If so then I regret only getting one







approx 2 weeks till my wc will be installed, have to wait till they get my gpu blocks in stock







anyways, compression fittings is what is most secure?


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

yes dual 80mm and 12mm fans


----------



## Roxycon

Nice, well I'm already up in 1,5 k USD for the watercooling so ill won't be getting any more


----------



## JBro06

so pumped that my first set of packages came in today and just so happens that its my Cosmos II... the rest should be in either tomorrow or early next week... stupid back order on my Asus Crosshair V formula-z... but oh well what are you gonna do...


----------



## chainesaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBro06*
> 
> so pumped that my first set of packages came in today and just so happens that its my Cosmos II... the rest should be in either tomorrow or early next week... stupid back order on my Asus Crosshair V formula-z... but oh well what are you gonna do...


I searched a couple places.. NCIX.com shows it in stock and they are reputable... Not a bad price either


----------



## JBro06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I searched a couple places.. NCIX.com shows it in stock and they are reputable... Not a bad price either


thanks but i went to a shop here in Monterey whose vendor had it in stock so i got it through them..

i had originally order it through Tiger Direct along with most my other components, but they had it mislabeled as in stock and when everything shipped they sent me an email saying it wasnt going to be available until March.... I just had them drop it and went to my local shop instead, cause they have never let me down...


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I searched a couple places.. NCIX.com shows it in stock and they are reputable... Not a bad price either


I can vouch for NCIX. Excellent service and great prices ^^


----------



## Anth0789

One new member added!


----------



## JBro06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> One new member added!


Thanks for the add....


----------



## Texasinstrument

I'd like to ask a question: Other than looks, what else does the Cosmos II have to offer that makes it better than the HAF X?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texasinstrument*
> 
> I'd like to ask a question: Other than looks, what else does the Cosmos II have to offer that makes it better than the HAF X?


Its size makes the difference.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Its size makes the difference.


and the weight..... around 40 lbs empty man, better get strong soon.


----------



## coolmiester

A few pictures of mine with past SR-2 and present SR-X systems installed


----------



## MykaAurora

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmiester*
> 
> A few pictures of mine with past SR-2 and present SR-X systems installed






That is just a beauty.


----------



## JBro06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> I searched a couple places.. NCIX.com shows it in stock and they are reputable... Not a bad price either


turns out the guy i was going through was blowing smoke up my ass and they dont have one in stock.. so i ended up ordering my mobo from them a couple minutes ago... thanks for the recommendation....


----------



## JBro06

Ugh apparently ncix.com had theirs mislabelled also.... they have been out of stock since earlier this month... i guess the entire country is out of asus crosshair formula-z at the moment... so pissed as its the final and not to mention most crucial peice of the build


----------



## JBro06

Ugh apparently ncix.com had theirs mislabelled also.... they have been out of stock since earlier this month... i guess the entire country is out of asus crosshair formula-z at the moment... so pissed as its the final and not to mention most crucial peice of the build


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmiester*
> 
> A few pictures of mine with past SR-2 and present SR-X systems installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Right now, I am ****ting my pants!


----------



## 350 Malibu

Seriously! That is a beautiful build.


----------



## 20After4

to much black so i flipped the top over and covered it with orange carbon fiber vinyl
before

and after

some more pics
140mmUT60 in PP w/2 140mm Cougars had to get some small black spacers to mount or cut the plastic (Not cutting the plastic) thinking about covering the RX360 in this CF I really like the look might even try the clearcoat this time see how it comes out

Res didnt want to go overboard on the CFVinyl


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> to much black so i flipped the top over and covered it with orange carbon fiber vinyl before
> 
> and after


That looks nice


----------



## 20After4

Another pic RX360 sides covered in CFvinyl


----------



## Krysin

Got my Cosmos today :3
took longer in the post than it shouldhv, but oh well, yay! Forgot to take a photo before i started modding the side panel, but oh well lol


----------



## mikejustis

My front audio and mic ports don't work. I made sure it was connected correctly but still a no go. Any ideas? If it comes down to it all I could find in the CM Store was "Cosmos S I/O panel - OEM Package" www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-s-i-o-panel-oem-package/ . It dosent have the USB 3 ports. Where could I get a new one?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikejustis*
> 
> My front audio and mic ports don't work. I made sure it was connected correctly but still a no go. Any ideas? If it comes down to it all I could find in the CM Store was "Cosmos S I/O panel - OEM Package" www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-s-i-o-panel-oem-package/ . It dosent have the USB 3 ports. Where could I get a new one?


Contact Coolermaster maybe they will have ideas what to do.


----------



## Robbieladd

anyone successfully fitted a 2.5" ssd into one of the cosmos 2 hot swap bays? I'm in the throws of building a cad workstation using this case and have messed a bit with trying to fit my Samsung 840 into the top hot swap bay, but without positive alignment I'm not about to go too far. Perhaps there is an adapter that might assist with the task? Thanks, Robieladd


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieladd*
> 
> anyone successfully fitted a 2.5" ssd into one of the cosmos 2 hot swap bays? I'm in the throws of building a cad workstation using this case and have messed a bit with trying to fit my Samsung 840 into the top hot swap bay, but without positive alignment I'm not about to go too far. Perhaps there is an adapter that might assist with the task? Thanks, Robieladd


For the hot swap bays 2.5 SSD's don't fit apparently but they do fit on the bottom.


----------



## Newb Builder

Hi peeps I recently got my cosmos 2 bout 3 weeks ago and set my rig up and was wandering if anyone knows if you can fit 2 120mm fans in the front natively ? I know its got a 200 up front so its only an extra 40mm or will I have to do some modding in order to get my dual rad in that space ?


----------



## Tweetbix

Modding more than likely, you could fit 2 120's on the back of the hdd cage maybe, i know someone here has put 2 120's in but havent seen someone put a rad there yet.


----------



## Griffenxz

Hey guys was wondering if you can help I recently bought this case about to Water cool this bad boy. Was going Use a alpha cool 360 xt45 on top , 140 monsta , and 2 240 ut60 on the bottom. Will i have issues with the Top rad , and push pull for the 140 monsta on the front intake ??


----------



## Brianmz

I'm almost done with ordering all my watercooling parts for the cosmos II, and was wondering how I can fit 2 240EX rads in bottom of the Cosmos II.

Btw, this my shopping cart so far:

Liquid cooling cart.png 503k .png file


Missing anything, any changes?
Need more tubing?

Any feedback will be great.

Final build is:

Asus RIVE with XSPC waterblock(Included in purchase)
3930k
16gb corsair dominator platinum
2 EVGA Titan Hydrocopper


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm almost done with ordering all my watercooling parts for the cosmos II, and was wondering how I can fit 2 240EX rads in bottom of the Cosmos II.
> 
> Btw, this my shopping cart so far:
> 
> Liquid cooling cart.png 503k .png file
> 
> 
> Missing anything, any changes?
> Need more tubing?
> 
> Any feedback will be great.
> 
> Final build is:
> 
> Asus RIVE with XSPC waterblock(Included in purchase)
> 3930k
> 16gb corsair dominator platinum
> 2 EVGA Titan Hydrocopper


I have two of these in the bottom of mine with no problems.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14917/ex-rad-335/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm almost done with ordering all my watercooling parts for the cosmos II, and was wondering how I can fit 2 240EX rads in bottom of the Cosmos II.
> 
> Btw, this my shopping cart so far:
> 
> Liquid cooling cart.png 503k .png file
> 
> 
> Missing anything, any changes?
> Need more tubing?
> 
> Any feedback will be great.
> 
> Final build is:
> 
> Asus RIVE with XSPC waterblock(Included in purchase)
> 3930k
> 16gb corsair dominator platinum
> 2 EVGA Titan Hydrocopper


I have two of these in the bottom of mine with no problems.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14917/ex-rad-335/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikejustis*
> 
> My front audio and mic ports don't work. I made sure it was connected correctly but still a no go. Any ideas? If it comes down to it all I could find in the CM Store was "Cosmos S I/O panel - OEM Package" www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-s-i-o-panel-oem-package/ . It dosent have the USB 3 ports. Where could I get a new one?


That OEM package is for this case's predecessor, it wouldn't fit very well on the CII


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have two of these in the bottom of mine with no problems.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14917/ex-rad-335/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160


How did you manage to make them fit?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have two of these in the bottom of mine with no problems.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14917/ex-rad-335/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s160
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to make them fit?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure why you think they wont. The one on the right is attached to the Radiator bracket that comes with the Cosmos 2, and has fan on bothy sides for a push/pull. the second 240 on the left is simply mounted as far left as possible (so that the door with dual fans) closes up against it. and the lower front fan brings in cold air and blows it between the two rads.


----------



## Brianmz

Alright, thanks for letting me know how to mount them, just 1 more question, how much tubing should I buy to be on the safe side?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Alright, thanks for letting me know how to mount them, just 1 more question, how much tubing should I buy to be on the safe side?


The best way to mount the right rads (******this is my preference BTW*****) is to install the 2 brackets that come in the small thin box that comes inside the case once the lower HDD tray assembly is removed. the second rad can be cross connected with a hards adjustable fitting and installed as one big unit with fans attached and all. I put a strip of Velcro on the bottom of the second rad and its very sturdy.
That 10 ft roll you have in your cart will more than cover you. if you . you will most likely only use about 6ft of it +/- depending on your routing and aesthetics preference.

**** the reservoir you have there has a semi opaque third plug in the bottom that a 5mm bare LED fits snugly into to illuminate the tank from the bottom BTW.

Good luck with the build


----------



## AcidElement

Any suggestions on fan's for this case?

I prefer:
*Red LED Fans
*2-pin connector to connect to LED controller on case
*Solid color/Smoke color fans, no clear ones
*Great airflow at low noise

If your suggestion doesn't follow what I prefer, don't worry about it and just post away.


----------



## Tweetbix

The only fans that will connect to the fan controller led control, are coolermasters own fans. other than that, bitfenix light strips will also connect and work with it.

For non led fans, looking at gentle typhoons or couger fans.
at the moment i have some red bitfenix spectre pro fans that i can barely hear and work well


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidElement*
> 
> Any suggestions on fan's for this case?
> 
> I prefer:
> *Red LED Fans
> *2-pin connector to connect to LED controller on case
> *Solid color/Smoke color fans, no clear ones
> *Great airflow at low noise
> 
> If your suggestion doesn't follow what I prefer, don't worry about it and just post away.


For silence im really liking the Enermax TB silence Red Led fan.

If u wanna spend some big money on frozen Cpu they have some pretty crazy led fans but there gonna be like 20$ each.


----------



## bradG

hey guys i finished building my computer but have a question. i have a SSD for my OS and a HDD for storage but how can i set up the HDD to everything downloads to it only?

right now some programe give me the option to change the drive but others do not.

Like to get this fixed so it dont slow my computer down after awhile


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradG*
> 
> hey guys i finished building my computer but have a question. i have a SSD for my OS and a HDD for storage but how can i set up the HDD to everything downloads to it only?
> 
> right now some programe give me the option to change the drive but others do not.
> 
> Like to get this fixed so it dont slow my computer down after awhile


Can you be more specific. Are you referring to downloading programs or installing programs?


----------



## Tweetbix

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310147

You should be able to do this with all the folders in your Users/Username folder
ie:
Contacts
Desktop
Downloads
Favorites
Links
My Documents
My Music
My Pictures
My Videos
Saved Games


----------



## Roxycon

first, sorry for my OS being in norwegian. to change the destination for pics, music, vids and doc's youll go to your library, biblotek, then press 1 placing, 1 plassering, and delete, fjern, the placing on your ssd and add, legg til, your placing on your HDD

for programs i'll just change destination folder when i install it and as far as the rest ill just leave it as that and do a cleanup once in a while


----------



## JBro06

Finally got my motherboard in earlier this week... I think it turned out really well... i still need to sleeve the atx power and put in some LEDs but all in all im happy with it


----------



## Evolution069

Nice build Jbro06

As for me Im finally done with my final setup

This is my new setup. with a RX240 at the bottom and a RX 360 at the top.
I posted a pic of how I made it fit with a rampage IV Extreme. I had to cut some section and it was a pain. But totally worth it for the temp(currently OC at 4.8).





this is the section I had to cut to make it fit.


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice ^!


----------



## LeMakisar

Hello everyone !

I have an airflow question .... my motherboard VR are pretty hot when my computer is full load (about 92°C), and though it was fine until now, recently it started rebooting (not even ingame, just by running BOINC)

I'll check if my PSU is fine, but I'd like to see if changing the airflow will help.

For now I have :
- intake : HDD fans, GPU fans, front fan
- exhaust : top fans, rear fan

I'm thinking about changing as follow :
- intake : same thing + the 2 top fans close to the rear (so they blow directly on the VR
- exhaust : rear fan + the top fan that's close to the front.

Of course the calculation I made to have intake ~ exhaust will go to hell though









Last thing : it's a dual socket board with 2 NH-U12P SE blowing towards the rear fan. Don't know if it's important to answer the problem.

Thank you for any recommendation you might have !


----------



## Roxycon

guys! Have anyone successfully fitted a alphacool nexxxos ut60 140 externally at the back of the case? if yes, how much modding was needed and/or radiator extenders like the ek-uni rad holder? any pics would be appreciated







will have a 360 up top so it means i cant have the rad internal


----------



## Griffenxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> guys! Have anyone successfully fitted a alphacool nexxxos ut60 140 externally at the back of the case? if yes, how much modding was needed and/or radiator extenders like the ek-uni rad holder? any pics would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have a 360 up top so it means i cant have the rad internal


I would mount it externally , but if you want to mount a 140 rad I would go with the mosta 140 if you remove the hard drives bay having a nice pull push in front. Im about to that that , 360 xt 45 , 140 mosta upfront , and 2 240 ut60 on bottom.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffenxz*
> 
> I would mount it externally , but if you want to mount a 140 rad I would go with the mosta 140 if you remove the hard drives bay having a nice pull push in front. Im about to that that , 360 xt 45 , 140 mosta upfront , and 2 240 ut60 on bottom.


I need the HDD space tho







looks like the frame on the rad is 5 mm too wide and the plastic on the outside have clamps holding it in place, so i'll have to go with rad holders and a 120 mm fan internal

another question, nzxt sentry lxe vs corsair link? if i buy the sentry ill be modding an extra pcie lane in the bottom of the case so aesthetics really haven't that much to say


----------



## FireDragon

Hi,

I have had a Cosmos II case for about six weeks, but it is not together yet. I will get some pictures up as soon as I can the connectors to upload them from my phone (one of the reasons for the build is a recent move during which my last computer died and all minor parts were mislaid). I don't really take many pictures and don't have a digital camera. My wife takes lots of pictures, but she still prefers film to digital (and a typewriter to a word processor!).

My serial number is RC1200KKN11124100305. Please add me to the club!

I will be making fairly minor modifications to the case. My first one is that I want 4 optical drives (I do a lot of ripping, and different drives have different characteristics). I will also be using 2 Samsung 840 Pro 512G in a Raid 0 as my C: drive. (one has been delivered, the other is joyriding around the country in a brown truck). I have removed the 3 1/2 locking drive cage, drilled four holes to mount the extra optical drive and created a special mount for two 2 1/2 SSD drives (mounted sideways), complete with faceplate, for the area that contained the drive cage. While my fabricatioin skills suck big time, nonetheless it looks perfect from the outside and the SSD mount doesn't look too bad either (given it was made from four peices of steel, a peice of wood and old 5 1/2 faceplace). I used the cables from the drive cage to help make things look neat because the wiring is very tight (with better fabrication skills, I probably would have had a bit more space for the wiring, but it is what it is..

I have also removed all of the fan wires (along with the led wires). I see no point in using a fan controller designed to hack yesterday's fans. They should have just put in a real PWM controller in the first place and required PWM fans. I probably wouldn't have used it anyway, because I prefer to control my fams from the OS rather than using something archaic like buttons.

I do have a question. Since I will not be using any fanss nor the leds, do I still need the molex power connector to the fan board. I noticed that some of the other functions are routed through the board and it is not clear if things like the reset button will work without the moxel power connector.

I would have likeed if the front panel had 4 USB 3.0 ports, I had to buy an extra pci passthrough for my last two USB 3.0 ports.

This build will proceed in stages. The first stage is nearly complete and will let me bring it up on air. Everything for the first stage has been ordered and most of it has arrived. There are still some outstanding items that I expect will get here in the next week or two (or three for the stuff from Hong Kong) and still some things to be installed. The first stage will contain

ASUS Maximum V Extreme with I3770k and 32G of DDR3 2400MHZ. I wanted 2600 or 2666 but GSkill told me that it was all reserved for motherboard manufacturers.
Four optical drives. Three DVD / CDs and one 14x Blu Ray / DVD / CD.
Two Samsung 840 Pro 512G SSD drives
One Seagate Barracuda 3TB drive for data.
One Seagate Barracude 2TB drive in an external eSata enclosure for boot drive backups.
Seasonic X-1250
8 120mm CoolJag PWM 2600 RPM fans
2 140mm CoolJab PWM 2600 RPM fans
Additional acoustic side panels and case panels.
Windows 7 64-bit

According to the reviews I have seen, these fans can push over 100 CFM at 1500 RPM and have fairly high static pressure, and the higher speed gives me plenty of head room. They are not the absolute quietest fans, but are not out of the ballback either. So I can run them at extremely slow speeds where they are essentially silent and only ramp them up when needed using PWM and the OS to control them. The additional acoustic panelling should also help. All fans will be mounted using rubber standoffs, with custom soft silicone (20 Durameter) pads for gaskets. I may need to drill a few extra holes to mount the two bottom drive cage fans using the rubber standoffs. The Cosmos II is supposed to be a quiet case, but there is always room for improvement. The reason for the acoustic panels is that while the side doors contain acoustic material, that material is behiind a hard surface. The acoustic panels prevents the sound "bouncing" from the hard surfaces.

This is just a start, I have a bunch of stuff that was really hard to find and some things are taking their sweet time in getting here.

BTW, I should state up front that I have no complaints about the case at all. It is exactly what I expected to get when I ordered it. I think Cooler Master did a great job on the case and there is nothing else even remotely competivie with it. Like most things, minor improvements are possible (like not using a standard PWM fam controller and fans), but the entire point of a case like this is its capacity. It is for people like ourselves that expect to modify it to suit our needs.


----------



## bomberjun

New build that im working on it.

A cosmos 2 that can fit dual 360 radiators, 240, dual 140 stacked rads, and 120 rad. Its going to be a dual loop build.. x79 platform and quad 680s.


----------



## 20After4

I just mounted this rad on the back of my cosmos II it is still a work in progress so no water yet, However I was able to mount it with no mods to the plastic of the case or metal this is in a push pull configuration if you go with a pull only you will have to cut away some of the plastic as the rad is too wide to fit without some trimming IMO push/pull is the way to go as you will not have to trim the plastic away(I wasn't going to cutup this case) here's what you will need 1. 4 M3 flat washers I got mine from frozencpu in black. 2. 1 pack round nylon M3 spacer 10mm (zoro tools p/n #G1476291 they come in packs of 100 $10+ 3. A sheet of #M p120 or similar sand paper you will need this to shave a few mm off of 4 round spacers. 4. box of M3 50x50mm socket head cap screws these socket heads will slip right through the mounting holes thats why you need the flat washers heres a pic of mine mounted crappy ipod photo


----------



## 20After4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> guys! Have anyone successfully fitted a alphacool nexxxos ut60 140 externally at the back of the case? if yes, how much modding was needed and/or radiator extenders like the ek-uni rad holder? any pics would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will have a 360 up top so it means i cant have the rad internal


I just mounted this rad on the back of my cosmos II it is still a work in progress so no water yet, However I was able to mount it with no mods to the plastic of the case or metal this is in a push pull configuration if you go with a pull only you will have to cut away some of the plastic as the rad is too wide to fit without some trimming IMO push/pull is the way to go as you will not have to trim the plastic away(I wasn't going to cutup this case) here's what you will need 1. 4 M3 flat washers I got mine from frozencpu in black. 2. 1 pack round nylon M3 spacer 10mm (zoro tools p/n #G1476291 they come in packs of 100 $10+ 3. A sheet of 3M p120 or similar sand paper you will need this to shave a few mm off of 4 round spacers. 4. box of M3 50x50mm socket head cap screws these socket heads will slip right through the mounting holes thats why you need the flat washers heres a pic of mine mounted crappy ipod photo


sorry about the double post guys still learning


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> New build that im working on it.
> 
> A cosmos 2 that can fit dual 360 radiators, 240, dual 140 stacked rads, and 120 rad. Its going to be a dual loop build.. x79 platform and quad 680s.


How are you making the 360mm rad fit down there? D:


----------



## Roxycon

Nice, that was probably the way I would have done it, or trim a little bit off of my fan, but I was stupid enough not to count how many nipples I needed so I ended up with two too short so I didn't bother to mount the 140 rad, and rather make it an future upgrade









I'm almost done with my loop, still need the final fans and exchange some of the present ones and if one of my pump's still leaks I'm going to change it or drill out one of the screws, was showing a little too much muscle with my Allen key







really wanted to fire it up by now, but some things get learned the hard way..

Will post some pics tomorrow.







does anyone know if using two different pumps in one loop has anything to say? Asked in a local wc/pc store but the guys at the desk have literally no experience or interest in either watercooling nor customers


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Humming........coming at ya!!!



Almost there......


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ensabrenoir*
> 
> Humming........coming at ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there......


Nice! Those look like appolish fans if im right.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Yes vegas trio blue red and green leds. Not the most silent but nice effects


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Will post complete rig soon.... typing on cell phone sorry about double post


----------



## Red1776

Going to start wires/sleeving, but I wanted to solve running the GPU's in parallel this time around. For those considering this, it takes a huge amount of flow to run parallel WC'ing with 4 x GPU's. I added a third pump to the 2 x 2X VPP-655 Pumps as the first connection on the out side of the Multi-Link Bridge and it stopped any air from being collected inside the GPU blocks. Temps are 26c at idle and have not gone over 39c.
The C2 really shrinks up in a hurry when you do this doesn't it?





*The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII*

[email protected]/
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)/
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz/
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire /
1x Corsiar AX1200W/
2x FSP Group X5 1000W/
1XNexXxos XT45 360mm/
2 x NexXxos XT45 240mm/
1xNexXxos XT45 120mm Rads/
2X VPP-655 Pumps/
1X Phobya DC-12-400
Koolance 370 CPU Block/
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks/
Rad Fans Coolermaster Excaliber/
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings/
Primochill Tubing/
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2/
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
/BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir/
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> How are you making the 360mm rad fit down there? D:


I just removed all the parts I dont need and made a bracket for thr 360 radiator.


----------



## Roxycon

Here is mine updated rig, finally i can see those temps chilly







in load om approx 25 C delta on my cpu and 20 C delta on my gpu's





final things needed now is some fans to do pushpush/pull bottom and push/pull on the top rad and some smaller things like fancontroller, screws and a inverter.. when summer hits I gonna mod a window on the case with the same EK CSQ bubbles and tint it black


----------



## mtrx

Because of the lack for a windowed sidepanel from CM after waiting so long, I decided to sell my Cosmos II and move in to Corsairs camp.

Thanks for the fun times in the club.


----------



## AlphaPoz

Proof

so i have had this case for some time but never posted much ill put a link to the first build inside of it and some pics of the water loop and mods that im am currently doing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI5ruuTxE_k&list=UUiPhApsk9zEKIOEKKvTktEw&index=1


----------



## Azefore

Well I'm with mtrx, going to be down sizing, don't have the time or resources to make a polished side window panel, moving over to 650D (most likely) and selling one of my 670s, hopefully we'll continue to see some great builds tho.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> Thought I just had to post some finished pics in here of my Cosmos 2 - June motm winner!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great case to work with- Tons of room! I would do things a little differently if I had to do it again, but I love how it turned out. I've got two 280mm rads in the bottom compartment, each having 2x140mm fans exhausting through the door vents. I've got the 360mm rad up top as an intake. The rear fan is exhaust along with the front (middle) 140mm. The bottom front 120mm is an intake feeding the bottom rads, along with a passive mesh vent in the bottom floor of the case. Seems to be working well with a couple evga 480's and my old i7-920 clocked at 4.25 with my ram running at 2005 MHz with 7-7-6-18 timings.


This mod still amazes me.


----------



## Anth0789

Nice pics guys keep them up.

List up to date now.


----------



## clayer

heres my latest build guys. just waiting for side window to be cut.


----------



## Poseidon83

Hey guys,

Just purchased my Cosmos II Today. It is in transit so will have Pic in the next couple of days.


----------



## AlphaPoz

thats awesome man love it


----------



## AlphaPoz

did some more work on my build last night sorry about the quality of the pics kids and our good cam did not mix well

feed back and ideas welcome lol


----------



## Computer Verve

Greetings All!


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

This is speciall setup i think???!!


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

top view??


----------



## Anth0789

Nice ^!


----------



## bomberjun

Bottom 360 radiator mounting and a 240.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

yes this mount is good but how thick is the radiator
On my pictures you can see how i have install 2 x 240 rads 80mm thick.
So what you ned to do is next:
You need to remove this support rear right one looking from front and to cut thiss edges sticking out from platform on bottom on which you screw in supports for hard drives, and you need to remove door for fans.
On radiators which you will put only in sandwich combination you can use and only use 12mm thick fans and you will be exactly in milimiters within range of housing thicknes as you can see on my pictures.
Only problem is how to tight two rads together and i have managed that with cable ties.
You can zoom and see how it is possible.


i have put welcro only for reason when i slide rads into position not to scratch it and to fill some space which was left and that is some few 2 to 3 mm max.


----------



## GTX 690 SLI

when you calculate cooling surface like for one 240 80mm thick radiator you will get number like 19 200 something and multiply with three is 57 600 that is what i have managed to install on my case.
One 240 x 80 on top and 2x 240 x80 on bottom.
And that is max you can put.
If you put one 360 thick 45 (max what you can put on top withput cutting anything) you will have 16 200 which is a lot less than one 240 x 80 on top or if you chose to put 4x120x45 you will get little bit moore cooling surface 21 600.
In my case, in order to put two systems of water where one circle cooling components and other cooling water thats cool component i have installed Koolance liquid coolers which are basicaly blocks for cooling water and due to diferent density in cooling media between water and water and not water and air, this kind of cooling is moore eficient then cooling directly with air,ok not much but is better, and parallel with this i prepare my sistem for chillers which i can connect whenever.


----------



## bomberjun

Measure twice.. cut once.


----------



## lancalot26

build log here..... http://www.overclock.net/t/1369801/cosmos-2-entity-build-log/10

Got slim 360 rad up top...240 and 360 thick on bottoms in push/pull using typhoon fans and the stock bottom fans. Very nice case with plenty of room....now I need another build project for the haswell processors coming out.


----------



## bomberjun

Got 2 360s at the bottom now.











Finally got my newly painted parts from the car detailing. La.ferrari red.


----------



## bomberjun

Rendered by a friend for my cosmos 2 project


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Rendered by a friend for my cosmos 2 project











Better have a popout compartment for the matching ASUS Lambo laptop


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cosmodians
> 
> My name is Abandoned and I am a Cosmos 2 Daddy !
> 
> I picked up my Case today and dam this is a huge case. My previous case was a CM HAF 922.
> 
> No broken parts, no scratches. Only a screw at the top mounting that was screwed in a bit wrong, No biggy.
> 
> This is still work in progress. The motherboard is a bit old, but still runs like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be saving up for a custom loop later on and so forth.
> 
> Motherboard = Asus Rampage Extreme 2
> CPU = 1366 / 920 D0 (4.2Ghz)
> GPU = MS GTX 670
> RAM = Team Xtreme Dark Series 1600 (3x2GB)
> Sound Card = Asus Xonar D2
> Cooling = Corsair H100 (2 x Corsair SP120's) (soon Push & Pull)
> Power Supply = Gigabyte Odin 1200w
> Solid State = Corsair Force GT 60B
> 
> The stock fans will all change soon, But I have a problem with clicking on this built in fan controller.
> 
> This is an excellent case, worth every cent.
> 
> Its a Christmas Present from my Girlfriend.


Why's Your Headphone in bed? is it sick?

EDIT: Also, Subbed to this thread of awesomeness.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cosmodians
> 
> My name is Abandoned and I am a Cosmos 2 Daddy !
> 
> I picked up my Case today and dam this is a huge case. My previous case was a CM HAF 922.
> 
> No broken parts, no scratches. Only a screw at the top mounting that was screwed in a bit wrong, No biggy.
> 
> This is still work in progress. The motherboard is a bit old, but still runs like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be saving up for a custom loop later on and so forth.
> 
> Motherboard = Asus Rampage Extreme 2
> CPU = 1366 / 920 D0 (4.2Ghz)
> GPU = MS GTX 670
> RAM = Team Xtreme Dark Series 1600 (3x2GB)
> Sound Card = Asus Xonar D2
> Cooling = Corsair H100 (2 x Corsair SP120's) (soon Push & Pull)
> Power Supply = Gigabyte Odin 1200w
> Solid State = Corsair Force GT 60B
> 
> The stock fans will all change soon, But I have a problem with clicking on this built in fan controller.
> 
> This is an excellent case, worth every cent.
> 
> Its a Christmas Present from my Girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's Your Headphone in bed? is it sick?
> 
> EDIT: Also, Subbed to this thread of awesomeness.
Click to expand...

Maybe it has a headless-ache


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hmm i received a Black ICE SR1 which is almost the same performance as a RX360 and it fit in the top inside the case..

Im having an issue if my MAX IV Gen 3 *cpu power plug would be in the way*.. There is a nice gap between the rad and the screws, but i dont want to start to dismantle my pc and brake my entire loop to find out that it require hardmods on the case itself which will prolong the process...

Have seen pirctures of rx360 on there no problem which is 58mm instead of 54mm.


So my setup will consist of SR1 (PULL) on top and 2 RX240 (havent decided yet what fan configuration) on the bottom .


----------



## mrsteel74

Well I received my Cosmos II yesterday after unpacking it I the left side panel (when looking at the front of the case) I had to take care of something and I went back to inspecting the case a few hours later. When I closed the case I noticed the lever for that side panel wasn't spring loaded and had to manually lift it up and down to lock it, I also noticed the top and bottom corners of the panel that are towards the front of the case weren't 100% flush with the rest of the panel. Are either of these issues standard for this case? I honestly can't remember if the panel was perfectly flush when I 1st unpacked it since it was later in the day. The corners are only off by maybe an 1/8th of an inch practically unnoticeable but still it is bugging me a little.


----------



## DigiOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Rendered by a friend for my cosmos 2 project


That's how to do it right there.


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Hmm i received a Black ICE SR1 which is almost the same performance as a RX360 and it fit in the top inside the case..
> 
> Im having an issue if my MAX IV Gen 3 *cpu power plug would be in the way*.. There is a nice gap between the rad and the screws, but i dont want to start to dismantle my pc and brake my entire loop to find out that it require hardmods on the case itself which will prolong the process...
> 
> Have seen pirctures of rx360 on there no problem which is 58mm instead of 54mm.
> 
> 
> So my setup will consist of SR1 (PULL) on top and 2 RX240 (havent decided yet what fan configuration) on the bottom .


I managed to fit a RX340 at the top.
I had to cut some part because it's 63mm. not 58









However, i didnt fix it with all the mounting hole. I had to use 2 mounting hole and one tie-wrap because my CPU power plus and a second 4 pin plug was in the way


----------



## bomberjun

How i mounted my 360. With push ap15 inside


----------



## bomberjun

Gpu loop done.



Cpu mobo ram loop done.


90% .. doing leaktest later on..

... to be continued.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> I managed to fit a RX340 at the top.
> I had to cut some part because it's 63mm. not 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i didnt fix it with all the mounting hole. I had to use 2 mounting hole and one tie-wrap because my CPU power plus and a second 4 pin plug was in the way


You can take a picture where your cpu power is so i can see?? and what exactly you did to manage to fix that monster inside the case?

my mobo


cpu power


----------



## Roadking

Just did another upgrade on my computer. Added a second radiator, changed my clear tubing to red and finally finished up my clear acrylic side panel. I think it looks much cleaner now

It, running fast and cool now!

Old Build


New Build


----------



## Anth0789

A few new members added!


----------



## jediknight

is it possible to do push-pull (x2+x2 fans) h100i in COSMOS 2 ? Some people saying that need modding etc....

Thank you


----------



## myrtleee34

I have the H100 in push pull


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Just did another upgrade on my computer. Added a second radiator, changed my clear tubing to red and finally finished up my clear acrylic side panel. I think it looks much cleaner now
> 
> It, running fast and cool now!
> 
> Old Build
> 
> 
> New Build


Is that the mnpctech side panel window?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Is that the mnpctech side panel window?


No. I made this myself from a piece of 1/4" acrylic.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jediknight*
> 
> is it possible to do push-pull (x2+x2 fans) h100i in COSMOS 2 ? Some people saying that need modding etc....
> 
> Thank you


As long as you have the clearance of 4/8pin cpu and/or heatsinks and/or ram modules, you can also place the rad front top just bend two fan clips or even place the rad on the hdd compartment (this will require some more time mounting the unit and give som restrictions in gpu length and you wont be able to use the hotswaps)

with the sabertooth z77 max rad/fan config will be a 30mm rad+12mm fan where the 8 pin is situated and ~55mm for the rest even with high profile vengeance ram modues


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You can take a picture where your cpu power is so i can see?? and what exactly you did to manage to fix that monster inside the case?
> 
> my mobo
> 
> 
> cpu power


hum i dont have a tons of picture
Ill try to get you some. I haed to cut the copper on the side so it could fit on top.


However, my rx340 is not perfectly screw in each 120mm holes on top... I have 2 screw and 1 tie wraps because I couldnt use a prefect mounting because the power cord is in the way.


----------



## LeMakisar

Hi,

Doers anyone have found a PSU with long enough cables to go with the cosmos 2 ?

I use a P1000 but with cable extension, and one of them melted ... it killed my mobo.
Anyway I just don't want cable extensions anymore !!

thanks !


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Doers anyone have found a PSU with long enough cables to go with the cosmos 2 ?
> 
> I use a P1000 but with cable extension, and one of them melted ... it killed my mobo.
> Anyway I just don't want cable extensions anymore !!
> 
> thanks !


I had a Cosmos 2 and a AX1200 and all cables were long enough. I was able to reach the power plug at the top. It was close but it worked.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Doers anyone have found a PSU with long enough cables to go with the cosmos 2 ?
> 
> I use a P1000 but with cable extension, and one of them melted ... it killed my mobo.
> Anyway I just don't want cable extensions anymore !!
> 
> thanks !


You'll have to use cable extensions for the 4/8 pin cpu anyway.. my ax1200w non "i" barely reach the top of the middle hdd compartment wich sucks since it has to be flipped









You could always do custom length tho


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Doers anyone have found a PSU with long enough cables to go with the cosmos 2 ?
> 
> I use a P1000 but with cable extension, and one of them melted ... it killed my mobo.
> Anyway I just don't want cable extensions anymore !!
> 
> thanks !


You'll have to use cable extensions for the 4/8 pin cpu anyway.. my ax1200w non "i" barely reach the top of the middle hdd compartment wich sucks since it has to be flipped









You could always do custom length tho


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Doers anyone have found a PSU with long enough cables to go with the cosmos 2 ?
> 
> I use a P1000 but with cable extension, and one of them melted ... it killed my mobo.
> Anyway I just don't want cable extensions anymore !!
> 
> thanks !


You'll have to use cable extensions for the 4/8 pin cpu anyway.. my ax1200w non "i" barely reach the top of the middle hdd compartment wich sucks since it has to be flipped









You could always do custom length tho


----------



## LeMakisar

thanks, but I'd prefer avoidin extensions, since the last one melted and killed my mobo








I suppose it's an isolated issue, but still I wouldn't sleep well









Thanks pour the AX1200, beside this one I saw that the EVGA nex has long cables too but ... too expensive


----------



## FireDragon

I have a SeaSonic 1250X and all of the cables reach. The main power cable is not long enough for good routing, but it reaches. Really, you need to build custom power cables -- especially as, in my case, where I will have 17 drives in my case. Four optical drives, 4 SSD drives and 10 hard drives. Two of the SSD drives are in a custom 1/2 high bracket and the other two will be in double size bracket that fits in a 3 1/2 slot. No way I have enough cables, so building custom cables is essential.


----------



## zk1mpls

After a long period of waiting, I finally gave up on Cooler Master having a windowed side panel for this case. Had mine modded locally by modder *tantric* (I think he's on here at OCN). He did a pretty good job with my side panel. Thanks man.







Pardon the blurry phone photo:



Just leave it like this for now, still deciding on what to do next... maybe get a new set of lights. LOL.


----------



## IMC-Nessuno

Hi everyone. just wanted to post these pics of my Cosmos 2 rig....


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice added!


----------



## IMC-Nessuno

The spec is....

•Intel i7 3930k overclocked to 4.4Ghz
Asus Rampage IV extreme motherboard
•32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 Memory
•4 x 512 Samsung 840 PRO SSD in raid 0
•2 x 2TB 7200 rpm Hard Disk Drive
•GTX690 EVGA 4GB DDR5 Graphics Card
•ASUS Xonar Pheobus Sound Card
•1 x 360 Alphacool Radiator
•1 x 240 Alphacool Radiator
•Fans used are the Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm
•Waterblocks are the EK QS series
•Resivoir is the single spin EK QS
•D5 VP665 pump
•1/2" Tubing and fittings


----------



## Roadking

Looks great


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMC-Nessuno*
> 
> The spec is....
> 
> •Intel i7 3930k overclocked to 4.4Ghz
> Asus Rampage IV extreme motherboard
> •32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 Memory
> •4 x 512 Samsung 840 PRO SSD in raid 0
> •2 x 2TB 7200 rpm Hard Disk Drive
> •GTX690 EVGA 4GB DDR5 Graphics Card
> •ASUS Xonar Pheobus Sound Card
> •1 x 360 Alphacool Radiator
> •1 x 240 Alphacool Radiator
> •Fans used are the Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm
> •Waterblocks are the EK QS series
> •Resivoir is the single spin EK QS
> •D5 VP665 pump
> •1/2" Tubing and fittings


Fill in your specs Here.

Also, how do you like the sound card and the SSDs ?


----------



## NIK1

Any one know if a Cosmos 2 case and Asus Sabertooth Z77 mb can have a push-pull rad fan setup at the top of the cosmos case. I am picking up my cosmos 2 case tonight and need to know if I should get 2 extra fans to do push/pull. Any input and tips greatly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## BigBaddaBoom

I attempted to run with a Corsair H100i with mine and gave up. The radiator blocked the fan and power connector on the board and prevented me from installing a third 120mm pull in the top front fan opening in the case due to the length radiator. I went with a Antec Kühler H2O 920 push-pull from the rear 140mm instead.

I wanted to run that third fan up top and I had issues getting the outside pull fans installed on that radiator.


----------



## Roxycon

Works fine with an h100 up top in p/p wtha a sabertooth z77, but you'll have to place the rad one fan hole forward and fasten it with four screws instead of eight, if your willing to mod; either cut the corner of the fan nearest the 8pin CPU power or cut of the cosmos2 fan clips up front, the you'll be able to mount the rad normally


----------



## zk1mpls

Finally got some new lights in the case. A 30cm White Bitfenix Alchemy Connect LED strip. Surprising to find out that the connector works with the lighting connector/controller on the stock Cosmos II fan control assembly! Pardon if this were a known fact before, been away from the forums for quite a while. Just a pleasant surprise this evening.







Too bad they ran out of the lights. Definitely need another one down the road. But yeah, not too shabby for now!


----------



## Tweetbix

Its interesting to know this, as im thinking of going back to the stock fan controller after using a bay controller.

Its a little weird though, cause their fans (Bitfenix spectre /pro) do not work with the stock led connectors and yet their light strips do.


----------



## JakeRadden

I currently have the rad for my Water 2.0 extreme (240mm rad) mounted on the top with two fans on the top-outside as push. Can't do push-pull with teh VRAM sink on my P9X79, unfortunately.

Can I mount the rad to the back of the (top) HDD bay, given enough room for p/p with my 7970? It looks like it has holes... but I'm not positive.

And better airflow there than on top? Behind the 200, with 4 120s in p/p vs being on the top with 2 120s in pull?


----------



## Tweetbix

I wouldn't advise putting it there, even though there are holes for a 120mm fan on the back of that cage.

Reason being is that part of the rad will be only in a pull config, where it will be getting its air from the hot swap bays and/or the 5.25" bays if you have removed the hot swap.

I would advise leaving the rad on the top, even if it is only in a pull config.
Thats how I have mine with a Z68 board with a 2500k OC. No issues with airflow.

The way I see it, is that with having a rad on the front, even if it is on the back of the top HDD cage, will cause an air restriction for incoming air from the front.
This means that less air will reach the GPU and will result in (slightly) higher temps.

By having it on the top, even though it will be pulling hot air through the rad and out the top of the case, will leave no restriction for incoming air, and a restriction of outgoing, resulting in positive air pressure.

anyone that can provide a better explanation please correct me

but generally everyone puts their 240/280/360 rads on the top of their case, regardless of Pull or P/P


----------



## JakeRadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting it there, even though there are holes for a 120mm fan on the back of that cage.
> 
> Reason being is that part of the rad will be only in a pull config, where it will be getting its air from the hot swap bays and/or the 5.25" bays if you have removed the hot swap.
> 
> I would advise leaving the rad on the top, even if it is only in a pull config.
> Thats how I have mine with a Z68 board with a 2500k OC. No issues with airflow.
> 
> The way I see it, is that with having a rad on the front, even if it is on the back of the top HDD cage, will cause an air restriction for incoming air from the front.
> This means that less air will reach the GPU and will result in (slightly) higher temps.
> 
> By having it on the top, even though it will be pulling hot air through the rad and out the top of the case, will leave no restriction for incoming air, and a restriction of outgoing, resulting in positive air pressure.
> 
> anyone that can provide a better explanation please correct me
> 
> but generally everyone puts their 240/280/360 rads on the top of their case, regardless of Pull or P/P


Thanks for the detailed response. That's about what I figured, I just really had my heart set on push/pull and was pretty disappointed when it didn't fit in my HUUUUUUGE case.

I don't have temp issues or anything, I was just more curious if it would be a more optimal setup than what I have currently. Especially since the fans are now sitting in a box unused.

Anywhoo, thanks again.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeRadden*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. That's about what I figured, I just really had my heart set on push/pull and was pretty disappointed when it didn't fit in my HUUUUUUGE case.
> 
> I don't have temp issues or anything, I was just more curious if it would be a more optimal setup than what I have currently. Especially since the fans are now sitting in a box unused.
> 
> Anywhoo, thanks again.


yea, for the size and price of it, its sort of a let down in areas. How many fans you have running in the case at the moment?


----------



## JakeRadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> yea, for the size and price of it, its sort of a let down in areas. How many fans you have running in the case at the moment?


9x120mm and 1x200.

It's not like I have heat problems, although the reference cooler on the 7970 sucks hard :\. My Windforce 7950 is like 30c cooler in my tiny-ass Silvestone LAN machine.

I have my 3960 at [email protected] currently, it stays under 70 under load. Still wish I had gotten the h100i instead of the Water 2.0 Extreme, but it serves well enough.


----------



## Tweetbix

at the moment I have:
8 X 120mm
2 X 200mm
1 X 140mm

havent fully tested my 2500k because for me, it will almost never reach 100% usage under normal conditions, and as a result, stays under 60C with a H100 (under game load).

same with my GTX 670 DCUII.

If I had my choice of case again (cause theres no hope of me selling the case locally) I would have gone with a NZXT switch 810 or phantom 820, purely because of the extra spaces for rads with push/pull.

A few people would jump in and chime that for the size you can do a lot with it, but for me, spending over $350 for a case as tall as my desk I was expecting more. oh well, I've got to put up with it now and do the best I can with it.


----------



## JakeRadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> at the moment I have:
> 8 X 120mm
> 2 X 200mm
> 1 X 140mm
> 
> havent fully tested my 2500k because for me, it will almost never reach 100% usage under normal conditions, and as a result, stays under 60C with a H100 (under game load).
> 
> same with my GTX 670 DCUII.
> 
> If I had my choice of case again (cause theres no hope of me selling the case locally) I would have gone with a NZXT switch 810 or phantom 820, purely because of the extra spaces for rads with push/pull.
> 
> A few people would jump in and chime that for the size you can do a lot with it, but for me, spending over $350 for a case as tall as my desk I was expecting more. oh well, I've got to put up with it now and do the best I can with it.


Given the number of drives I had at one point (12) the case was perfect for me. Since I offloaded my 2TB RAID 5 into a dedicated server, it has less use.

I got mine refurb from Coolermaster for $200, so I can't really complain. Less than I paid for my old Cosmos 1000.


----------



## Robbieladd

Regarding mounting a push/pull configuration at the top of the Cosmos II case, try moving the rad one fan bay forward to relieve any motherboard conflicts. This will require flattening out two "L" shaped punch outs in the top panel near the back end of the 5 1/4" bay. This is easily done and makes room for the forward most end of the radiator. I installed a Swiftech H220 in this fashion with their fans pulling and two Noiseblocke E-Loop fans pushing. All are controlled by Asus AI Suite FAnXpert. See the attached photo. Note that I simply moved my CD drive down to the third bay. All works quite well.

looking up at H220 installation in Cosmos 2 with push_pull.jpg 380k .jpg file


----------



## berik823

New member of overclock.net, I just want to share the pic of my new cosmos II case.

.


----------



## Anth0789

Added ^ !


----------



## SpexWave

*A little update:*


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice I like the green!


----------



## Robbieladd

I have a Swiftech H220 mounted in on the underside of the top panel with two Noiseblocker E-Loop PWM fans attached to the radiator in push on top of the top panel and under the grill. The Swiftech Helix fans are mounted in pull on the underside of the radiator. But how? do you ask....

If one attempts to mount the radiator using the back two of the three fan bays, motherboard issues will arise with the VRM's and such. There is simply not enough vertical space for a push/pull scenario located there. However, if one moves the radiator forward one fan bay, the fit becomes real close. When I first tried this, the radiator was prevented from lining up with the fan mount holes due to two "L:" shaped punch outs in the top panel very close to the top 5.25" bay. I flattened those punch outs carefully and easily back into the holes from whence they were made. Voila, the radiator fit perfectly with the two fans hanging below it in pull configuration. It was then a simple matter to mount the radiator to the underside of the top pan using machine screws that go through the fans and into the radiator. There is a slight problem at the front two screw hole locations as they reside beneath the back portion of the top sliding panel/control panel. To make room for the installation, I simply removed the two screws holding these panels in place, lifted the panels and moved them forward slightly, finished the radiator mounting, and put the front sliding panel/control panel back in place.

All works just great. My system uses an Asus P9X79 Pro board, Intel 3930K, 32 gb ram, and AMD Firepro W7000 graphics card. The only other minor issue was to zip tie the hoses from the radiator to the block to the top of the inside of the case to prevent them from possibly touching the Firepro card. Again, real easy, no sweat.

I almost hate to include these photos because they show off my horrible cable management, but everything works terrifically and my temps average 56 degrees C for all cores at an average of 98% CPU load according to HWinfo64 which I kept running while rendering for six hours numerous CAD models.


----------



## KrewbaccaxR

Can I join the Club? I have yet to purchase the parts for the PC but I assure you when it's completed. You'll be impressed. Working out the funding... It's uhm.. expensive. lol


----------



## Awaz

I think I have seen pictures, but can this case fit RX360s on top without any modification? Either push or pull configuration (not push/pull). Want to confirm that.


----------



## KrewbaccaxR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awaz*
> 
> I think I have seen pictures, but can this case fit RX360s on top without any modification? Either push or pull configuration (not push/pull). Want to confirm that.


You can fit one, but you need to get a slim rad if you want to do push and pull without mods... and no super chunky fans.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## NIK1

Anyone know where I can get a clear side panel for my Cosmos 2.I live in Ontario Canada. There must be someone who makes or mods them in North America, the ones from the UK I see here on this site look pretty dam good.


----------



## coolmiester

Added a 6.2" touch screen to the front of the TCM Cosmos II - basically this is where it will reside but first i need to make a bezel to house both the screen and the XSPC dual Bay-Res



Anyway, broke out the laser guided Fret Saw and attacked a bit of 2mm aluminium sheet to make a new bezel for the Cosmos II which will hold the TFT with double sided foam tape once its been etch primed and painted carbon black.

Once the TFT is mounted, the whole thing will bolt onto the front of the XSPC dual DDC Bay Res so it will be pretty sturdy

Oh yeah, i also filed a 45 degree chamfer onto the cut edges so its easier to use the touch screen



















Got my bezel all painted and mounted the screen which looks pretty cool if i do say so myself



















And finally calibrating the screen


----------



## gdesmo

Very Sweet, love the TFT ! Are you using AIDA extreme software ?


----------



## mpetroul

I have been looking for a screen like that. Here is one that I was looking at. What are you using? Do you have any suggestions on what to buy or not to buy? I have a G19 LCD keyboard that is a bit broken and replacing it with another may not be what I want, what I might do is something like you have done.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-TFT-INNOLUX-AT070TN92-50-Pin-LCD-Screen-Panel-Module-Controller-Board-800x480-/271016141515?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D170930550553%26ps%3D54

Nice job! I really like the bezel.


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

I joined this group and there is my Cosmos 2 in progress


----------



## terrytek

i wanna be in this club!!! i love the cosmos ii so much


----------



## Azefore

Don't know if this is old news or not but there's one retail full acrylic panel for the Cosmos here . Found it while piecing out watercooling builds.



Looks just ok and the price is a tad high not including shipping.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Don't know if this is old news or not but there's one retail full acrylic panel for the Cosmos here . Found it while piecing out watercooling builds.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just ok and the price is a tad high not including shipping.


Since when were these available? Last I head, mnpctech was still taking pre-orders.


----------



## Azefore

^ Beats me, they're selling the case with the side panel as well on Frozen.


----------



## Tweetbix

needs to have the bend and sit flush with the outside of the case for me to even consider calling this a "door", let alone even think about buying it.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Stiltz85

Hey guys, just a quick question.
Has anyone tried customizing LED fans to work with the on/off button for the LED alone?
I just bought a COUGAR Dual-X blades Blue LED 120mm fan.


I want to open it up and try to wire the LED's directly up to the LED button when it comes through shipping and was just wondering if anyone has tried something like this yet.

I do not know if the LED's require power from the fan itself or if the LED on/off button has the power to turn them on and off.
Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Roxycon

I'm not quite sure, since the only led fans I have toyed with are the ones made for the cosmos 2 led controll case, but I think someone said the only difference between CM and factory standards is that CM have a female input.. But then again don't know for certain


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Don't know if this is old news or not but there's one retail full acrylic panel for the Cosmos here . Found it while piecing out watercooling builds.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just ok and the price is a tad high not including shipping.


I really hope CM makes a panel like this. I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I really hope CM makes a panel like this. I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like how he added the fan power clip in the door. I would definitely like that!


----------



## AllanGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question.
> Has anyone tried customizing LED fans to work with the on/off button for the LED alone?
> I just bought a COUGAR Dual-X blades Blue LED 120mm fan.
> 
> 
> I want to open it up and try to wire the LED's directly up to the LED button when it comes through shipping and was just wondering if anyone has tried something like this yet.
> 
> I do not know if the LED's require power from the fan itself or if the LED on/off button has the power to turn them on and off.
> Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


Hi Stiltz85, I'm not sure if this would work with your fan, but I did modded a CM XtraFlo 120 blue LED to work with the Cosmos II LED controller.
You have to re-wire the LEDs in series, removing them from the FAN tiny PCB in the center. So some basic soldering skills is required.
I posted a picture in the CM forum here:

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=15449&p=113367#p113878

You can easily find the male connector on eBay, like this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-sets-2-5-SM-2-Pin-Battery-Connector-Plug-Male-Female-Crimps-REGISTERED-MAIL-/251251963434?pt=US_Radio_Control_Control_Line&hash=item3a7fc8b62a

Hope this helps.
Regards.


----------



## iARDAs

Will a Corsair H110 fit in our case guys? On top?


----------



## DMT94

Hey Cosmos 2 owners,
I came across this case earlier this week while I was looking for a replacement for my Tempest EVO and instantly fell in love with it








But before I invest I'd like to ask some quick questions before I buy this case to replace my NZXT Tempest EVO:

1) How quiet is this case?
2) Will the Lamptron FC6 Fit behind the sliding front door?
3) Will a H100 fit at the top with Push/Pull configuration? (Standard thickness 120mm fans - Aerocool Sharkoons)
4) Will a 3rd fan fit at the top next to the H100 when fitted?

Cheers!


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Hey Cosmos 2 owners,
> I came across this case earlier this week while I was looking for a replacement for my Tempest EVO and instantly fell in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But before I invest I'd like to ask some quick questions before I buy this case to replace my NZXT Tempest EVO:
> 
> 1) How quiet is this case?
> 2) Will the Lamptron FC6 Fit behind the sliding front door?
> 3) Will a H100 fit at the top with Push/Pull configuration? (Standard thickness 120mm fans - Aerocool Sharkoons)
> 4) Will a 3rd fan fit at the top next to the H100 when fitted?
> 
> Cheers!


Hello and welcome!
I can answer some of your questions about the Cosmos II.

1) The case is pretty quiet, the loudest part about mine is my CPU fan so I think it's pretty good as far as sound goes.
2) I do not know this one for sure, but just by looking at the Lamptron FC6 I would have to say probably not. Those nobs would get in the way of the sliding door. Unless you plan on keeping the door open all of the time.
3) I have done a lot of looking up on this and the obvious answer is, yes. I have an H100i coming in the mail and I will be able to verify and send pictures once I get it installed.
4) Yes.









Edit: To explain questions 3 and 4 better here is a picture to show you. The orange fan is where you could fit the 3rd fan specified in question 4, technically you can fit another 120mm fan on the other side of that too but it seems pretty useless to put a 4th fan down there due to the power/fan controller panel blocking it.
Now for fitting the H100, the pulling fans would be mounted over the case like the orange one pictured while the radiator and pushing fans are underneath.
The only way to mount a push/pull configuration is to do it that way, otherwise it will sit too low and block the top half of the motherboard.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Hello and welcome!
> I can answer some of your questions about the Cosmos II.
> 
> 1) The case is pretty quiet, the loudest part about mine is my CPU fan so I think it's pretty good as far as sound goes.
> 2) I do not know this one for sure, but just by looking at the Lamptron FC6 I would have to say probably not. Those nobs would get in the way of the sliding door. Unless you plan on keeping the door open all of the time.
> 3) I have done a lot of looking up on this and the obvious answer is, yes. I have an H100i coming in the mail and I will be able to verify and send pictures once I get it installed.
> 4) Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To explain questions 3 and 4 better here is a picture to show you. The orange fan is where you could fit the 3rd fan specified in question 4, technically you can fit another 120mm fan on the other side of that too but it seems pretty useless to put a 4th fan down there due to the power/fan controller panel blocking it.
> Now for fitting the H100, the pulling fans would be mounted over the case like the orange one pictured while the radiator and pushing fans are underneath.
> The only way to mount a push/pull configuration is to do it that way, otherwise it will sit too low and block the top half of the motherboard.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip


Thanks for the pictures and answers! Really useful!







the reason I ask is because I googled whether the FC6 fits behind the door and found this on google images:
http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/350x700px-LL-9d6b9fa9_IMG_20130102_110208.jpeg
Is it possible to just mount that and my dvd drives further back? I purchased the fan controller before even finding this case


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures and answers! Really useful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason I ask is because I googled whether the FC6 fits behind the door and found this on google images:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/350x700px-LL-9d6b9fa9_IMG_20130102_110208.jpeg
> Is it possible to just mount that and my dvd drives further back? I purchased the fan controller before even finding this case


Hmm, I am not sure.


I was able to to move back my BD drive maybe 10mm but it does not lock in when I push it back.
I do not know how the FC6 is made up but you could possibly be able to get it to lock in further back by drilling holes for a different mounting position?


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Hmm, I am not sure.
> 
> 
> I was able to to move back my BD drive maybe 10mm but it does not lock in when I push it back.
> I do not know how the FC6 is made up but you could possibly be able to get it to lock in further back by drilling holes for a different mounting position?


Maybe but I think my OCD would get to me







, your spacing between the BD and the front slider panel thing looks to be around 1cm? Is it possible to get some measurements? My FC6 gets here on monday and would be highly appreciated so I can measure it


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Maybe but I think my OCD would get to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , your spacing between the BD and the front slider panel thing looks to be around 1cm? Is it possible to get some measurements? My FC6 gets here on monday and would be highly appreciated so I can measure it



It is just over 15mm in the center most position, due to the bowed out angle ot the front panel the distance becomes smaller.
13mm to be exact right after the magnets that hold the door, about 28mm from the edge.

The picture is just for reference, it was hard to take the correct measurement due to the fact I was holding the camera, the door and the measuring tool so it was tricky to do. I retook the measurements afterward.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> 
> It is just over 15mm in the center most position, due to the bowed out angle ot the front panel the distance becomes smaller.
> 13mm to be exact right after the magnets that hold the door, about 28mm from the edge.
> 
> The picture is just for reference, it was hard to take the correct measurement due to the fact I was holding the camera, the door and the measuring tool so it was tricky to do. I retook the measurements afterward.


Thanks again, so useful to know! I just did some googling and supposedly the knobs on the FC5 V2 stick out 11mm so hopefully they are the same dimensions as the FC6! We will find out Monday! Until then I'll be lurking this forum looking at builds, after ordering the case I have to order 7 more aerocool sharkoons


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Thanks again, so useful to know! I just did some googling and supposedly the knobs on the FC5 V2 stick out 11mm so hopefully they are the same dimensions as the FC6! We will find out Monday! Until then I'll be lurking this forum looking at builds, after ordering the case I have to order 7 more aerocool sharkoons


No problem buddy, I hope it works out for you. It was actually kind of fun getting the measurements and stuff.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> To explain questions 3 and 4 better here is a picture to show you. The orange fan is where you could fit the 3rd fan specified in question 4, *technically you can fit another 120mm fan on the other side of that too but it seems pretty useless to put a 4th fan down there due to the power/fan controller panel blocking it.*
> Now for fitting the H100, the pulling fans would be mounted over the case like the orange one pictured while the radiator and pushing fans are underneath.
> The only way to mount a push/pull configuration is to do it that way, otherwise it will sit too low and block the top half of the motherboard.


I did some further looking and I was wrong about fitting a fourth fan on top, there is not a fourth spot for another fan.
Just 3.
My mistake, sorry.


----------



## Robbieladd

I fit a Swiftech H220 radiator into the top of the Cosmos II case with push pull. Please see the photos. At idle, system runs at 3.811 ghz with temps never exceeding 32 deg. C. In fact, at the moment my temp according to Coretemp is 30 deg. C. At load I've never exceeded an average of 54 deg. C for all cores on my 3930K. I often work 6-8 hours daily rendering CAD models and have never had a worry with temps. The case is also pretty darn quiet with no noticable noise at idle and comfortable noise at full load with all eleven fans roaring away..

.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I did some further looking and I was wrong about fitting a fourth fan on top, there is not a fourth spot for another fan.
> Just 3.
> My mistake, sorry.


No worries, I know there's only 3 slots up top, what I meant is: Is it possible to run the h100 in push pull and have another fan on its own, but as you explained it is possible


----------



## DMT94

By the way, seen this while looking on eBay for the Cosmos 2.
This is for anyone wanting a window for this case.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coolermaster-Cosmos-2-II-window-cut-service-by-Pulse-Modding-/251252696268?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item3a7fd3e4cc


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> By the way, seen this while looking on eBay for the Cosmos 2.
> This is for anyone wanting a window for this case.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coolermaster-Cosmos-2-II-window-cut-service-by-Pulse-Modding-/251252696268?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item3a7fd3e4cc


Seems legit, but it is overseas for me. If I tried for a window I would most likely try to see if http://www.mnpctech.com/ can do it, they are local to me so I might ask them.


----------



## Tweetbix

I do believe you can fit the FC6 behind the sliding door.
Another member here posted an image (although cbf looking through 454 pages for it) of the FC6 installed and the door not fouling on the knobs, i think the clearance between the door and the knob was less than 5mm but it still kit.

Ill have a quick look through but i do remember seeing it.

EDIT: Found


Spoiler: Post 4069



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> Sure thing, circled in red in the first image are the little plastic pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ... that slide into the circled red slots on the case:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and yes, Lamptron's QC could be better lol. FC6 came with one dead channel and one dead temp sensor. I'm far too lazy to RMA (especially since they're in China) so it'll just have to do.








Spoiler: Post 4073



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Does the door still slide up the top and not get caught on anything with that lamptron fan controller, i was thinking of getting it but the knobs looked like they stick out too far and might foul on the door.








Spoiler: Post 4074



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasskull666*
> 
> There is literally like 2-3mm of clearance between the knobs and the sliding panel, which is fortunate because I hadn't even thought about when buying the FC6. I haven't had any snagging at all. The only thing I would consider is that not all of the knobs are exactly the same length so you may have to do some slight modification if you happen to get a unit with a knob that sticks out slightly further. Other than that no fitment issues.


----------



## Newb Builder

Was wandering if anyone new whether you could get a 140mm rad in the rear of the case ? I know it supports a 140mm fan wit a little room to spare but is the spare room enough to fit a 140mm rad

Also does anyone know how to put together an SLI radiator Config ?


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I do believe you can fit the FC6 behind the sliding door.
> Another member here posted an image (although cbf looking through 454 pages for it) of the FC6 installed and the door not fouling on the knobs, i think the clearance between the door and the knob was less than 5mm but it still kit.
> 
> Ill have a quick look through but i do remember seeing it.
> 
> EDIT: Found


Cheers for finding that! Made me a whole lot less worried







Now just worrying about the H100 and the 4 pin CPU power but I'm sure I'll find a way to mount that


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Cheers for finding that! Made me a whole lot less worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just worrying about the H100 and the 4 pin CPU power but I'm sure I'll find a way to mount that


I am worried about that too. My H100i (Same radiator as the H100) should be here tomorrow.
I suppose it mainly has to do with your motherboard too. I am using the ASUS Sabertooth X79.
I'll post with pictures about it as soon as I get it all figured out.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I am worried about that too. My H100i (Same radiator as the H100) should be here tomorrow.
> I suppose it mainly has to do with your motherboard too. I am using the ASUS Sabertooth X79.
> I'll post with pictures about it as soon as I get it all figured out.


I have the Asrock Extreme 4, in my Tempest EVO the H100 fan is literally like 3 mm away from the CPU power connector (and this is a more cramped case) - so it makes me slightly less worried about it fitting in the Cosmos 2, picture attached to show how close it is


----------



## Tweetbix

There's always the possibility of mounting the h100/h100i on the forward and middle fan holes.
This requires you to bend the 2 little tabs on the forward 120/140mm fan hole.
This will also mean you lose the functionality of have an optical disk drive in the upper spot.

I know quite a few people have done the push/pull with rads in this case, I think its just a matter of experimenting with which way the cables on the cpu connector go.
Ill have another look through for pics.

At least its nice to see a bit more activity on this case thread. If only Coolermaster took as much interesting in supporting their flagship case as we do.


----------



## claclaclacla

I have the Rampage IV Extreme, I managed to put the 'h100 fans with pull-push, but the space is very little, there are 4 +6 E_ATX connectors that make the task difficult but not impossible ...











this is my fan configuration on the Cosmos II


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I have the Rampage IV Extreme, I managed to put the 'h100 fans with pull-push, but the space is very little, there are 4 +6 E_ATX connectors that make the task difficult but not impossible ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my fan configuration on the Cosmos II


same thing I am about to put in, even have the cougar fans too. lol
same fan config also except I have one more 120mm intake fan below the 200mm up front.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I have the Rampage IV Extreme, I managed to put the 'h100 fans with pull-push, but the space is very little, there are 4 +6 E_ATX connectors that make the task difficult but not impossible ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my fan configuration on the Cosmos II
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, I've got a friend who owns this case and was looking to get the H100i. He was wondering about how to attach the fans above the case to the radiator through the chassis, as far as screws go. Are the screws that you used included with the cooler itself? I thought I'd just take the opportunity to ask. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kickzker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Guess it's time for me to post my new lighting then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I blew my led switch as well........it just stopped suddenly lol.


LOL mine also! i blew the LED swtich.. tried to put some 12v lEds from my car... its still on but cant turn off.... a burnt part of my pcb is present haha


----------



## Stiltz85

My H100i came in today!!!! Just installed it, was a bit tricky though.
I had to shave the fan shroud on one of my fans to get it to fit behind the CPU power pin and the heat sink on my motherboard.
A bit sloppy but it works with no issues!

Cougar town, baby!


This picture is before I shaved it, the power clip was bending the shroud around the fan and actually caused it to crack when I was trying to get it up there.

This picture is after I shaved the shroud down a little to allow it to clear the 8 pin clip.




Also put a blue Cougar Dual X Blades 120mm fan below the stock 200mm up front.


----------



## Tweetbix

Spoiler: Quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> My H100i came in today!!!! Just installed it, was a bit tricky though.
> I had to shave the fan shroud on one of my fans to get it to fit behind the CPU power pin and the heat sink on my motherboard.
> A bit sloppy but it works with no issues!
> 
> Cougar town, baby!
> 
> 
> This picture is before I shaved it, the power clip was bending the shroud around the fan and actually caused it to crack when I was trying to get it up there.
> 
> This picture is after I shaved the shroud down a little to allow it to clear the 8 pin clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put a blue Cougar Dual X Blades 120mm fan below the stock 200mm up front.






Looks good.
do you have any hard drive in the bottom zone? cause judging by the pic both HDD cages have been removed.

now if only the store that I bought all my gear from here is AUS started stocking the newer couger fans.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> do you have any hard drive in the bottom zone? cause judging by the pic both HDD cages have been removed.
> 
> now if only the store that I bought all my gear from here is AUS started stocking the newer couger fans.


Nope, no hard drives in the lower area, I have 2 SSD's in the mid area behind the 200mm fan and my 2 3.5" hard drives are in the hot swap bays.
I'm going to move them to the middle though, the hot swap bays are a little buggy.


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I have the Rampage IV Extreme, I managed to put the 'h100 fans with pull-push, but the space is very little, there are 4 +6 E_ATX connectors that make the task difficult but not impossible ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my fan configuration on the Cosmos II


Looking good! Do you recommend putting the fans on the H100 before fitting?

On another note, my FC6 came, I measured the knobs and they will fit behind the Cosmos 2 slider door, even if they don't you can change the length of them







Now to actually get the Cosmos 2 and more fans


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Looking good! Do you recommend putting the fans on the H100 before fitting?
> 
> On another note, my FC6 came, I measured the knobs and they will fit behind the Cosmos 2 slider door, even if they don't you can change the length of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to actually get the Cosmos 2 and more fans


I put the top fans on and bolted up the radiator first, then installed the bottom push fans.
I had to modify one of the fans because my 8 pin CPU power and topmost heat sink got in the way of it so a little shaving down the plastic fan shroud/frame and it fit like a glove.
Although every motherboard is different, I am using the ASUS Sabertooth X79.


----------



## MrStone13

A lot of cool projects, so nice


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="DMT94" url="/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/4540#post_19765166"]
> 
> 
> Looking good! Do you recommend putting the fans on the H100 before fitting?
> 
> On another note, my FC6 came, I measured the knobs and they will fit behind the Cosmos 2 slider door, even if they don't you can change the length of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to actually get the Cosmos 2 and more fans :rolleyes


I have put before the fan under the radiator and then I mounted the radiator to the top of the Cosmos II, I recommend using fans that do not have the boxy frame, but to use fans like those in the picture or even the original 'H100i that make positioning easier .....
You can also expand a little 'holes on the top of the Cosmos II to earn a few millimeters and facilitate placement ......
also advise you to remove the two center screws of the handles in the back, also makes this save space under the top of the Cosmos II .....


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> You can also expand a little 'holes on the top of the Cosmos II to earn a few millimeters and facilitate placement ......
> also advise you to remove the two center screws of the handles in the back, also makes this save space under the top of the Cosmos II .


I didn't have to do any of that.


----------



## andydutz

hi! ive just got my case a few days ago. i love it, and im venturing to a new world of WC.

1 quick question:

im trying to fit black ice extreme 3 360mm rad at the top, but it seems like its being block by something. looks like a slide prevention on 5.25 bay or something.

Do i have any possible alternative to mount the rad on top or spend another $50 on a cheapo rotary tool to cut it?(which i intend not to cause will result in delays on finishing this baby. Im broke rite now)

here is some pics:


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I didn't have to do any of that.


ok.... this is for those who may have problems with the installation of 'h100 or h100i,
above may be useful to remove the two center screws of the handles (as I pointed out in the 'picture) for those who want to put the radiator hoses to the left of the case as I did ....


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydutz*
> 
> hi! ive just got my case a few days ago. i love it, and im venturing to a new world of WC.
> 
> 1 quick question:
> 
> im trying to fit black ice extreme 3 360mm rad at the top, but it seems like its being block by something. looks like a slide prevention on 5.25 bay or something.
> 
> Do i have any possible alternative to mount the rad on top or spend another $50 on a cheapo rotary tool to cut it?(which i intend not to cause will result in delays on finishing this baby. Im broke rite now)
> 
> here is some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are just stoppers for the 5.25" bay so you don't shove an optical drive too far back.
If you have a 360 rad in there then obviously you can not fit a drive in there so they are obviously not needed.
I'd say either cut them or use a pliers to bend them up into the holes they were carved from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> ok.... this is for those who may have problems with the installation of 'h100 or h100i,
> above may be useful to remove the two center screws of the handles (as I pointed out in the 'picture) for those who want to put the radiator hoses to the left of the case as I did ....


Right on, I didn't want to block the cooler itself with the hoses so I did mine the other way.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydutz*
> 
> hi! ive just got my case a few days ago. i love it, and im venturing to a new world of WC.
> 
> 1 quick question:
> 
> im trying to fit black ice extreme 3 360mm rad at the top, but it seems like its being block by something. looks like a slide prevention on 5.25 bay or something.
> 
> Do i have any possible alternative to mount the rad on top or spend another $50 on a cheapo rotary tool to cut it?(which i intend not to cause will result in delays on finishing this baby. Im broke rite now)
> 
> here is some pics:


no need to cut, just fold up ...


----------



## bomberjun

SCUDERIA ROSSO Build.

Dual loop.


----------



## Stiltz85

I'm totally jelly.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Working on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very, very nice ...


----------



## MozartK2

New Cosmos 2 owner here. Just wanted to say hi, and I look forward to getting some advice from those of you that have had your case for a bit longer and have had the chance to work with it.

@bomberjun, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## Anth0789

Few new members added!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydutz*
> 
> hi! ive just got my case a few days ago. i love it, and im venturing to a new world of WC.
> 
> 1 quick question:
> 
> im trying to fit black ice extreme 3 360mm rad at the top, but it seems like its being block by something. looks like a slide prevention on 5.25 bay or something.
> 
> Do i have any possible alternative to mount the rad on top or spend another $50 on a cheapo rotary tool to cut it?(which i intend not to cause will result in delays on finishing this baby. Im broke rite now)
> 
> here is some pics:


I just used a plier and move back and forth till it became loose..


----------



## bomberjun

Just want to share my build on my cosmos 2.


























thanks.


----------



## babyzone2

Here I Come!!


----------



## Smokey1445

Hey guys I'm new around here ill like to add my Cosmo 2 to the list here a few pictures of mine. Just fits under my desk


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey1445*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new around here ill like to add my Cosmo 2 to the list here a few pictures of mine. Just fits under my desk >.<


Welcome friend! And you're lucky, I couldn't fit mine under my desk if my life depended on it. lol
It looks good!

Edit: On a side note, I found out that newegg is stocking 680 CLASSIFIED's again, I'll have to save up but I plan on getting another one. Maybe in the next week or so.


----------



## tbn002

Hi everyone, I perused this forum extensively before finalizing my build! Its fairly no-frills but this is actually my first time building a computer ever. Here it is..



i7 3820 @ 4.8ghz (all cores), 1.445v on a RIVF
3x gtx 580 @ 1000mhz core, 2100mhz shader, 1.213v
1500W silverstone strider

cooling is all on a single loop:
swiftech maelstrom bay res w/ mcp35x2 (dual pump)
swiftech mcr320-xp (top), 3x noctua nf-f12 (pull. exhaust)
alphacool UT60 120 (rear), 2x nf-f12 (push/pull, exhaust)
alphacool monsta 240 (bottom), 4x nf-f12 (push/pull)
front intake fan is stock, and stock 120 fans moved to side panel as intake

Going off the maelstrom coolant temperature gauge, deltaT is about 25-30C above ambient when playing graphics-intensive games like Tomb Raider.


----------



## Roadking

@bomberjun

Very Nice Rig. Truly wish I had your patience.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated now!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

@bomberjun

Awesome build dude!!!


----------



## Stiltz85

Got the rest of my fans in this weekend!




Only stock fans are the lower hard drive bay fans (I would have replaced those with cougars but they will not fit due to how they clip onto the door) and the front 200mm.

Edit: just in case nobody saw the top and front.


----------



## Tweetbix

looks nice,

thanks for saying the cougers wont in that hdd bar fan swing arm thing. I was going to buy some for it but now i dont have to if they wont fit.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> looks nice,
> 
> thanks for saying the cougers wont in that hdd bar fan swing arm thing. I was going to buy some for it but now i dont have to if they wont fit.


I still plan on putting some Cougars in there, I figured I would just drill my own screw holes in there. Although I plan to WC my GPU later so maybe I'll wait til then. I had planned on putting the rad down there so I might just take out the whole door anyways.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I still plan on putting some Cougars in there, I figured I would just drill my own screw holes in there. Although I plan to WC my GPU later so maybe I'll wait til then. I had planned on putting the rad down there so I might just take out the whole door anyways.


If the cougers wont fit, Im just going to chuck some spare bitfenix spectre pros in there instead.


----------



## DMT94

Hi everyone, ordering this case soon, and wandering is there anything I can buy to hold both of my 7950's straight so that they don't bend? I really don't like how they sag


----------



## Stiltz85

I don't know if there is an official part made for that but you could always fabricate something yourself.
Though I would not be worried about the card bending to a point of break. The manufacturers would not make products that break under their own weight.
As long as you are not throwing your case around it should not be a problem,
I have an EVGA GTX680 Classified and that is one of the largest cards out there and it shows no signs of flexing or breaking under it's own weight.
I would not worry about it if I were you.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Hi everyone, ordering this case soon, and wandering is there anything I can buy to hold both of my 7950's straight so that they don't bend? I really don't like how they sag


You can always use Lego blocks like I did too hold my heavy GPU under.


----------



## Robbieladd

I faced the very same problem with the Swiftech H220 in push/pull config. The only fit was to move the rad forward which was blocked by those two "L" shaped punch outs. These are simple fan brackets to be used in conjunction with mounting screws further back on the top plate.

To get my rad to fit, I carefully flattened those punch outs back into their original holes. This I did using a pair of plies mostly as a push tool. Access is also available through the 5 1/2 bays in the front.

Bear in mind that once you commit to your installation, you will have to move your optical drive down to the lowest of the three bays for all to fit.

Also, the mounting screws for the forward most fan will be under the top control panel with its' sliding cover. You might remove the two screws at the back end of this part of the case, move the control panel forward and upward, tend to your fan mounting then re-assemble the control panel. It's actually very easy.

The LEGO projects my nephew finishes in a couple of hours are more complex but less potentially shocking than building with a Cosmos II case....

Cheers, Robbieladd


----------



## mpetroul

@Anth0789

You may be able to use some of these to hold your cards up. I had two MSI 6950's in my case and now two 670's and hadnt had an issue with bending, but if you are worried and didnt want to make some thing, these might be useful

http://www.powercolor.com/us/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1

http://www.powercolor.com/image/assets/Accessory_powerjack/powerjack_features_3.jpg


----------



## zGunBLADEz

It has begun


now i can make my own cleareance.

Nothing can go to waste lol



everything to get 25mm cleareance..


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Just want to share my build on my cosmos 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Love it, but I think it would look even better with some red Mayhems Pastel.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> It has begun
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i can make my own cleareance.
> 
> Nothing can go to waste lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything to get 25mm cleareance..


Will that give you room for a push/pull?


----------



## bomberjun

Push/pull can not be done in the top panel unless you will remove the mesh.



I did the same thing to fit that 360 radiator just to give a clearance for the fans inside the chasis for a push configuration.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Will that give you room for a push/pull?


It can be done with scythe slim fans...

I dont have them at hand.. But you can put the scythes as pull and the 25mm (regular fans as push) then lower the rad till everything is perfect.. now you have 80 to 85mm to play with..


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> Push/pull can not be done in the top panel unless you will remove the mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing to fit that 360 radiator just to give a clearance for the fans inside the chasis for a push configuration.


the radiator by 360mm. that you put on top, how many mm. is high? ....


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

*Cosmos 2 TITAN 3 - ALL AIR*

Yes, it's totally stock. Yes, that's a Noctua NH-D14.

Go ahead and laugh-- but the temps are great, very quiet operation and performance is fantastic:


----------



## SonicAgamemnon




----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> *Cosmos 2 TITAN 3 - ALL AIR*
> 
> Yes, it's totally stock. Yes, that's a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Go ahead and laugh-- but the temps are great, very quiet operation and performance is fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it looks good man. Nice job with the wires, good clean look.


----------



## bomberjun

That's just insane SonicAgamemnon!! Its so beastly! With regards with the air cooling, I am pretty sure your cooling can handle every heavy task.

A Cosmos 2 case (with no modifications) was really made for air coolers and it does really give a decent amount of airflow in the case.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am thinking about getting a cosmos II case now dang it. Just not alot of RAD space in the HAF X


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am thinking about getting a cosmos II case now dang it. Just not alot of RAD space in the HAF X


I had a HAF X before this as well. Was a good choice for me to get a Cosmos II.


----------



## tinmann

I bought a refurbished Cosmos 2 today from the CM online store . I have been using a Corsair 800d but wanted something different and the Cosmos II is elegantly cool. It may not support thick rads in the top of the case but I look at this as a creative challenge not just some cookie cutter everyone's the same except for choice of radiators kind of design.


----------



## Chomuco

post my new......vegue !!


----------



## justplainslow

Well new to the club but here what I got so fare but still a work in progress.


----------



## Anth0789

3 new members added!


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> That's just insane SonicAgamemnon!! Its so beastly! With regards with the air cooling, I am pretty sure your cooling can handle every heavy task.
> 
> A Cosmos 2 case (with no modifications) was really made for air coolers and it does really give a decent amount of airflow in the case.


Recent measurements are proving you correct. It looks like the 200mm front fan is blowing lots of cool air directly into the intake area behind each TITAN video card. There are also two 120mm side-door fans blowing cold air directly above each card.





The result? I'm averaging 69C temps across all three GPUs while playing BF3 64-multi-player online at totally ultra rendering quality at 2560 x 1600 resolution. The GPUs are averaging 89% utilization as well.







The new TITAN 3-way SLI setup has lowered temperatures across the board compared to the former HD7970 CrossFireX configuration in terms of overall Cosmos case, CPU and GPU temperatures. The primary reason for this drop is a major difference in GPU cooling design: The TITAN design pushes most heat out the back of the case, but the XFX Double D/Ghost design exhausts most of the heat into the upper main chamber.

Under 100% folding load (3960X CPU and all three GPUs) the Cosmos II case temperature is 23.5C, 2.5C above ambient. This is 4.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup, which was 6.7C above ambient.

Under 100% folding load, the TITAN hardware averages 59.3C across all three cards clocking at an average boost rate of 1040.6MHz . This is 6.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, averaging 65.5C between both HD7970s while clocking at 1000MHz.

For more benchmarks, please visit the build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-msi-x79-3960x/50_50


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

A little video of my Cosmos II mod in progress









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDF8fc9Cmqs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> A little video of my Cosmos II mod in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDF8fc9Cmqs&feature=youtu.be


truly amazing ....








my compliments......


----------



## Anth0789

WoW very nice!


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys good night im writting this to anyone who is willing to sell his/hers Cosmos II to yours truly.. I want to purchase one and i think that buying it to a fellow overclocker is the best i can do... If you are selling your Cosmos II please PM me...
Thanks


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> Recent measurements are proving you correct. It looks like the 200mm front fan is blowing lots of cool air directly into the intake area behind each TITAN video card. There are also two 120mm side-door fans blowing cold air directly above each card.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


H,
How can i take of the top hdd cage like this ? Any easy instruction for it ?


----------



## Tweetbix

The rear of the top HDD cage is just screwed in, the front of it however is riveted in.
As for a guide, there might be one on OCN or some other modding site for removing rivets easily without a drill.


----------



## bomberjun

I drilled all the rivets that I can and also used a rotary tool with a grinding tip to hard to reach places to remove that cage.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> The rear of the top HDD cage is just screwed in, the front of it however is riveted in.
> As for a guide, there might be one on OCN or some other modding site for removing rivets easily without a drill.


Any links







)


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Any links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


just take a flat screw driver and punch them out there are only 4 that holding that plate , its very easy i yust dit it today and it was only taking 5min off work


----------



## Hokies83

How u like my cosmos 2?


----------



## Abandoned

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> How u like my cosmos 2?


ha ha. That some limited edition COSMOS 2 right there.


----------



## Hokies83

My side door window mod.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Can't decide between the 800d or the cosmos 2...$100 difference, is it worth it?


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Can't decide between the 800d or the cosmos 2...$100 difference, is it worth it?


Extreme Spacious Liquid Cooling = 800D, aesthetic = Cosmos 2


----------



## Stiltz85

Got my second classified today!


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
Cosmos 2 update






The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII

[email protected]
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
1x Corsiar AX1200W
2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
3X VPP-655 Pumps
1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
Koolance 370 CPU Block
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


----------



## Sassanou

Near to be finished :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj3nvKFH3o8


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody willing to sell the sata front hot swap tray?
Send me a PM..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Somebody willing to sell the sata front hot swap tray?
> Send me a PM..




the thing on top?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing on top?


No, this one, also if you have the keys i would appreciate that as well. as i only have 1 working key


----------



## Hokies83

ah sorry sold that with case...


----------



## Cosmix48

I recently bought a cosmos 2 ultra tower and all I have to say about it is... I LOVE IT!!!

Contains -
32G 4x4 Corsair Dominator Platinum Ram
Intel 3770k Ivy bridge - H100i cooler
3 AMD HD Radeon Gigabyte 7970's (CrossFire)
Corsair 120mm,140mm high performance fans
Asus Maximus V Extreme motherboard

I was wondering what would be a good company to use to get things painted for modding.
I've never modded a case before and I'm curious on how I would go about doing that.
Also what are the programs that people use to digitally render a modded case?


----------



## FireDragon

How do I remove this?


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> No, this one, also if you have the keys i would appreciate that as well. as i only have 1 working key


I sent you a PM, but haven't gotten a response. I removed my hot swap tray and don't need it. I have cannibalized the connectors, but I do have the keys.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> I sent you a PM, but haven't gotten a response. I removed my hot swap tray and don't need it. I have cannibalized the connectors, but I do have the keys.


Thanks for the answer, I need the whole thing. As I'm planning to use it as it was intended.

But thanks anyway. I guess gonna have to buy it from cm website.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I need the whole thing. As I'm planning to use it as it was intended.
> 
> But thanks anyway. I guess gonna have to buy it from cm website.


You can use it with standard SATA and power cables just fine. If I were going to use it as intended, I probably would have removed the supplied cables anyway.


----------



## Hokies83

I still have those cables.


----------



## Stiltz85

Got a P18640 Score in 3DMark11 with my Cosmos II.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I still have those cables.


So I have the hot swap bay and you have the cables. Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I need the whole thing. As I'm planning to use it as it was intended.
> 
> But thanks anyway. I guess gonna have to buy it from cm website.


Pardon my curiosity, what happened to your original hot swap bay? Or are you trying put in a second one?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Pardon my curiosity, what happened to your original hot swap bay? Or are you trying put in a second one?


I want a second one, as I don't have no hard drive bays in my cosmos 2 got rid of all of them for my rads and the middle one was removed before I got the case for airflow purposes. I want the hot swap funcionality as well to hotswap hdds on the go.


----------



## Hokies83

lol i just zip tie / dbl sided tape my hdds / ssds in every case i have.


----------



## tinmann

Mine showed today from CM Store. Man this thing is Awesome. I might have to put a little thought into radiator placement but I know I can make it happen. Please let the windowed door happen, I'd be so all over it.
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20130511_162354_zps4c581698.jpg.html

This case is huge

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20130511_163342_zps133eb5a5.jpg.html

I was going to use my i5 2500K and this Asus Maximus IV Extreme- Z, 8Gbs of Black Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz, Corsair Force 3 SSD 128GBs and a Seasonic X750 Gold with a custom loop.

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20130429_154631_zps56278c5e.jpg.html

Water cool one or both GTX 480's using these Danger Den Blocks. I'm glad I got 2 more installation kits before the closed their doors.

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/007-1_zps92e2a15d.jpg.html

And either the FrozenQ Mod or the Koolance RP-452X2 reservior , the Scythe Kaze Master Pro to control the fans, one of the 2 Laing D5's pictured and a XSPC Raystorm cpu water block.

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/130_zpsa2640753.jpg.html
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/011_zps0e7ce34a.jpg.html
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/013-1_zps28ab86d2.jpg.html
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/2012-03-19131753.jpg.html
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/2012-03-19131621.jpg.html

I also have a Feser TFC Xchanger 360mm and 120mm rads, 2 Black Ice SR1 140mm rads and a XSPC RX 240mm rad, Hopefully out of the 5 rads I can find a combo that works for me.

But seeing the awesomeness of the case makes me want to move my Asus P8Z77-WS, i7 3770K, Corsair Platinum 1866, Sesonic 1000 Platinum, GTX 690 [ that I just got a XSPC Razor water block for] and Muskin 240SSD to this case and demoting the 800d to i5 service.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I want a second one, as I don't have no hard drive bays in my cosmos 2 got rid of all of them for my rads and the middle one was removed before I got the case for airflow purposes. I want the hot swap funcionality as well to hotswap hdds on the go.


I take it you dont use an ODD or only have 1?
You will be losing 2 5.25" bays due to the hotswap bay being a 1 1/2 5.25" bay, therefore having a gap between the top hotswap bay and the bottom bay.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I take it you dont use an ODD or only have 1?
> You will be losing 2 5.25" bays due to the hotswap bay being a 1 1/2 5.25" bay, therefore having a gap between the top hotswap bay and the bottom bay.


I have right now 2 free 5.25 bays, as i dont use internal optical drives no more.. So it would be 2 of those plus my fan controller ..


----------



## Vest1ge

Hay, all.

Just adding my Cosmos II into the mix!



Currently Running:
I73770 Overclocked to 4.4Ghz..
Cooled by a thermaltake Frio that is as loud as a jet plain, and nearly as big as the COSMOS
16GB Corsair Vengance RAM
EVGA GTX680 SC.

Ordered my water cooling and waiting for it to get here!


----------



## Anth0789

Done added! ^


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vest1ge*
> 
> Hay, all.
> 
> Just adding my Cosmos II into the mix!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Running:
> I73770 Overclocked to 4.4Ghz..
> Cooled by a thermaltake Frio that is as loud as a jet plain, and nearly as big as the COSMOS
> 16GB Corsair Vengance RAM
> EVGA GTX680 SC.
> 
> Ordered my water cooling and waiting for it to get here!


Wow........ that's one of the reasons that I switched to watercooling.... So I could see my mobo!







I liked my air coolers but they took up so much space, not to mention weighing a couple pounds and stressing my mobo. No more for me.

Your rig looks good, can't wait to see the w/c setup installed


----------



## hollywood406

Here's a few pics of mine. I don't really care for the green tinted coolant and plan to change it to blue at the next drain and flush. I had some corrosion in my block from running distilled water and a kill-coil for several months and wanted to try an additive to prevent it. I didn't think it would be THAT green!









Specs are in my sig. I'm up to 4.8ghz now with 1.400v Vcore. Temps are really nice with the single 360 rad.... I love the built-in fan controller and keep the rad fans at low speed all the time so it's nice and quiet


----------



## _REAPER_

I would run your gpu cables straight down but that is just me


----------



## Vest1ge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> Wow........ that's one of the reasons that I switched to watercooling.... So I could see my mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked my air coolers but they took up so much space, not to mention weighing a couple pounds and stressing my mobo. No more for me.
> 
> Your rig looks good, can't wait to see the w/c setup installed


Thanks,

That one is evil, its actually pushing on my ram....

In Position


Pulled back enough to show were ram should sit.


Would never recommend the Thermal-take Frio to anyone!

But can't wait for water cooling, I ordered the XSPC RS360 Kit. Hopefully can get it all to fit in.


----------



## Stiltz85

To be fair to your heatsink, Vengeance ram is not what I would consider low profile.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vest1ge*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> That one is evil, its actually pushing on my ram....
> 
> In Position
> 
> 
> Pulled back enough to show were ram should sit.
> 
> 
> Would never recommend the Thermal-take Frio to anyone!
> 
> But can't wait for water cooling, I ordered the XSPC RS360 Kit. Hopefully can get it all to fit in.


I would back that off your RAM boss it could cause you some issues in the future


----------



## hollywood406

Hmmmm.....I hadn't thought of trying that. I'm considering a larger Seasonic psu. My 660w platinum model might not be enough when I'm running Metro LL. I could try that setup if/when I buy the larger psu. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hollywood406

Has anyone found a tray that fits into the hot-swap bays? That's the one thing that I dislike the most about the Cosmos II, you can't put a SSD in the tray.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vest1ge*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> That one is evil, its actually pushing on my ram....
> 
> In Position
> 
> 
> Pulled back enough to show were ram should sit.
> 
> 
> Would never recommend the Thermal-take Frio to anyone!
> 
> But can't wait for water cooling, I ordered the XSPC RS360 Kit. Hopefully can get it all to fit in.


I have that kit on my backup gaming rig and it works great! I had an issue with the pump making some noise and they sent me a new one real quick, great customer service. The noisy one never failed but it was making a "crinkly" sound that made me wonder how long it would be till it failed. The new pump works great and is real quiet now. I cool an i5 2500k clocked to 5ghz with some outrageously low temps (low 20's celcius) at idle. I have lots of room for higher clocks now.


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine. I don't really care for the green tinted coolant and plan to change it to blue at the next drain and flush. I had some corrosion in my block from running distilled water and a kill-coil for several months and wanted to try an additive to prevent it. I didn't think it would be THAT green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are in my sig. I'm up to 4.8ghz now with 1.400v Vcore. Temps are really nice with the single 360 rad.... I love the built-in fan controller and keep the rad fans at low speed all the time so it's nice and quiet


What are you getting for temps with the 3930 and the 360 rad?
I have a 3930 OC to 4.8ghz with a H100 and temps idle at 46c


----------



## Sassanou

Hello !

Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!
> 
> -Snip-


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!
> 
> Great......you just HAD to post your gorgeous rig after me...... Now my rig looks shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Well done, it's a work of art.


----------



## Anth0789

Beautiful rig!


----------



## Sassanou

Oh thanks guys !


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Oh thanks guys !


Im not a follower of beauty shop a rig but that looks very nice and industrial i like it..


----------



## bomberjun

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Abandoned

Just Wow. Really good work there.


----------



## KJMPortal

Count me in! picked mine up yesterday. trying to plan a complete new system, but wanted to start with the case to ensure i wouldn't run out of room. Nothing special inside... Yet!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## Yatten

Lets go home. ^^


----------



## 20After4

Anyone looking for a new XSPC RX360 triple 120 covered in orange carbon fiber vinyl


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> Anyone looking for a new XSPC RX360 triple 120 covered in orange carbon fiber vinyl


How much?


----------



## 20After4

$65


----------



## DMT94

Add me to the club!











Love this case, but lifting the damn thing after putting everything inside killed my back!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case, but lifting the damn thing after putting everything inside killed my back!


Don't feel too bad, mine weighs in at 108 lbs before the water goes in hehe


nice rig BTW


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, mine weighs in at 108 lbs before the water goes in hehe
> 
> 
> nice rig BTW


Wow haha this case really adds to the weight of the computer, with my Tempest EVO I don't think it even weighed half as much









Thank you! Still some little bits to do but yeah very satisfied








You too! That loop looks insane!


----------



## babyzone2

very nice, indeed!!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> What are you getting for temps with the 3930 and the 360 rad?
> I have a 3930 OC to 4.8ghz with a H100 and temps idle at 46c


Sorry to post so late in reply..... I'm getting mid 30's celsius with the fans (controlled by the Cosmos II) set to low. Clocked to 4.8ghz. I don't remember for sure but I think the load temps were low to mid 60c. I did have a Corsair H110 installed for a bit till one of the fans started making a loud screeching noise. Corsair tech recommended that I take it back to Microcenter







I thought they would send me a new fan. That was when I decided to install the custom cooling. I already had the parts, just not the socket 2011 adapter.

Which rig is yours? Pics?


----------



## Abandoned

Here is something I want to share if it was not already shared.

I had some trouble trying to figure out how I would mount my CLC cooler from my GPU. Thought of zip ties(ghetto style) and then I tried different combinations and so on.









Below is my case and as you can see the Radiator is just chillin there on the bottom.


Closer up


I wanted to mount the radiator with P/P to the 1st bracket. This would only be possible if I could find the right screw. Which I obviously do not have.
Yes I know the P/P is overkill ... but it looks awesome










The black one there is what they provide with the case for this specific function. The only problem with that is it only goes as deep as the thread.

Do you see the thumb screw ?







screw ? Get it ?







I salvage them from work.










The front tip of the screw is non threaded. It gives you a nice way of mounting. Not sure how to explain.




So my only way was to mount the fan in Pull.

Note :
I had 2 x SP120's = Ambient - 42
1 x SP120 Pull = Ambient - 44
1 x AF120 Pull = Ambient - 62

* Front Intake - > GPU Radaitor (P/P) -> side exhaust and back exhaust
* Ambient was about 20-21.

Shows me them SP fans can pull like a boss


----------



## 20After4

Hey Guys I have two pumps an aquacomputer D5 and a koolance D5 S currently running the koolance without a speed controller and it seems as though the flow is hardly there with either pump installed my current setup is Rad 1) 140mm alphacool ut 60 on rear. Rad 2) 140mm dual alphacool monsta 80mm in bottom and a aqualis xt reservoir 450ml I'm only cooling the cpu for now i'm wondering if i need the speed controller using and ir thermometer and getting a temp out from the res at 31.9c dont know if thats good or bad just seems to me from the vids i've seen the water in the res should really be moving there are no 90's in the loop and rads were cleaned using the vinegar/water mix oh yeah the cpu block is an xspc raystorm copper


----------



## BrettJSr72

What's good?!?! Just a brief intro. I'm new to OCN and soon to be a new member of the CM COSMOS II CLUB. I will post a picture with the case once it arrives. Hopefully that will be sometime this coming week. Until then, stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## Roxycon

@20after4, that seems very odd, I have the same two rads as you pluss a 360 ut30 at the top on a CPU block (ek supremacy) and two full cover 680 blocks running perfect with 2 dcp2.2 pumps..

Have you checked the whole setup for any kinks on the tubes? I do believe all the d5's has a little red knob at the back witch functions as a speed controller, checked that? Any valves in your loop you've accidentally touched? You have the right inlets outlets where it is specified?


----------



## Roxycon

Cosmos SE announced (cosmos 2 mini)



CM let out the img at their fb page with the description; "FIRST LOOK: Cosmos SE (formerly Cosmos mini)

Stay tuned to our Facebook page in the next few days to see all our new cases, liquid coolers and more."

would make a nice file server for us with the full tower


----------



## Tweetbix

So a year and a half, after the Cosmos II was released, they come up with a smaller version. That no one asked for. Yet in that time they haven't gotten their act together to make a bloody window for the door that everyone was asking for!


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> So a year and a half, after the Cosmos II was released, they come up with a smaller version. That no one asked for. Yet in that time they haven't gotten their act together to make a bloody window for the door that everyone was asking for!


They can compete in the market (and computex) with a case, not a windowed side door.. we all know CM promised us a window, they didn't bring it, me personally thinks thats a good thing since it brings more personality to they who walk the extra mile (not good promising from CM side, but yhea). Although acrylic, dremel and double sided tape + 2-3 hours of your life will do as good work as CM would


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> They can compete in the market (and computex) with a case, not a windowed side door.. we all know CM promised us a window, they didn't bring it, me personally thinks thats a good thing since it brings more personality to they who walk the extra mile (not good promising from CM side, but yhea). Although acrylic, dremel and double sided tape + 2-3 hours of your life will do as good work as CM would


I agree from a competitive view, but I don't have the skills nor the patience to mod my own door, plus if I stuff up, I'll need to pay up big for a replacement, cause all corporations like overcharging us aussies.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I agree from a competitive view, but I don't have the skills nor the patience to mod my own door, plus if I stuff up, I'll need to pay up big for a replacement, cause all corporations like overcharging us aussies.


I'll remember the CM replacement parts for the cosmos 2 not being that costly tho, and that's from a norwegian +25% tax on the part and the shipment. Try it out with cheap stuff first, practice makes master


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> So a year and a half, after the Cosmos II was released, they come up with a smaller version. That no one asked for. Yet in that time they haven't gotten their act together to make a bloody window for the door that everyone was asking for!


I'm a big fan of side windows mainly to showcase the (good-looking and expensive) parts that I have housed inside but I have to disagree. I'm one owner that loves it just the way it is... Besides, this is OCN, Just mod it!


----------



## Abandoned

Must Agree, but some times a side window not done properly can look a bit "tacky" .

Show of them insides without breaking a sweat or Suprise them with a grand opening.


----------



## 20After4

Figured it out cpu block had some crap in it that was restricting the flow thanks for the reply


----------



## claclaclacla

this is my Cosmos II with liquid cooling and side panel modded....









do not get me too many compliments for the vga ....


----------



## Anth0789

^ Now that's a nice side window that I would want.


----------



## Brianmz

How did you fit that alphacool rad in there, i tried fitting an ex360 crossflow but fitting conflicted with the mouse port on the mobo, currently have the rad outside od the case


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> How did you fit that alphacool rad in there, i tried fitting an ex360 crossflow but fitting conflicted with the mouse port on the mobo, currently have the rad outside od the case


to put the radiator 360, you have to fold or cut the fins you see on the right of the image, you must also remove the two central screws of the handles that you see marked in red..


----------



## Baasha

very nice side panel with the window! Where can we get that? I would be interested in getting one as an 'extra' piece for my Cosmos II.


----------



## iARDAs

Today a technican came to install an air conditioner to my PC room. Anyway.

He was looking for a place to route some cables of the air conditioner and he said

'' Will you be moving the *suitcase* from here? ''

Referring to my Cosmos II case


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Today a technican came to install an air conditioner to my PC room. Anyway.
> 
> He was looking for a place to route some cables of the air conditioner and he said
> 
> '' Will you be moving the *suitcase* from here? ''
> 
> Referring to my Cosmos II case


..................


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> very nice side panel with the window! Where can we get that? I would be interested in getting one as an 'extra' piece for my Cosmos II.


the window panel is modded by me, unfortunately, does not exist on the market, it would be possible to replicate it but I live in Italy and is a problem for shipping ....


----------



## MykaAurora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Today a technican came to install an air conditioner to my PC room. Anyway.
> 
> He was looking for a place to route some cables of the air conditioner and he said
> 
> '' Will you be moving the *suitcase* from here? ''
> 
> Referring to my Cosmos II case


I've got people referring my Cosmos 2 with a refrigerator. "He has a refrigerator is his room!"


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> the window panel is modded by me, unfortunately, does not exist on the market, it would be possible to replicate it but I live in Italy and is a problem for shipping ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS!


I wonder what shipping would be to Italy from Australia and back? :|
AUD$50 to buy another door, then to ship it to me from the US, roughly AUD$100 one way to Italy express shipping, then the cost of getting the window made and put in the door, then another AUD$100 back. I think I might make my own.

Out of curiosity though, did you put a bend in the window so it matches the door? and what did you fill the exposed cavities with?


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> I wonder what shipping would be to Italy from Australia and back? :|
> AUD$50 to buy another door, then to ship it to me from the US, roughly AUD$100 one way to Italy express shipping, then the cost of getting the window made and put in the door, then another AUD$100 back. I think I might make my own.
> 
> Out of curiosity though, did you put a bend in the window so it matches the door? and what did you fill the exposed cavities with?


I made a cast at the door before you cut the window and then I put the plexiglass on the cast with a hair dryer and body repair shop I made the curve equal to that of the panel ...
I used to fill cavities special putty for plastic ...
I then painted using a primer for plastic and after I gave the texturizing matte black paint for plastic...
the materials I used are unfortunately very expensive, the realization of the window, not counting work (almost a month to about 3/4 hours per day), but only the material used has cost about $ 200


----------



## tinmann

Very well done. I tried putting a thicker rad in the top but the problem I ran into was with the 8 pin power connector. If I install the rad first I can't get the 8 pin connected. If I plug in the 8 pin it doesn't give me the room I need to install the rad or I would have to bend the cable to the point I feared I'd damage the port.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> Very well done. I tried putting a thicker rad in the top but the problem I ran into was with the 8 pin power connector. If I install the rad first I can't get the 8 pin connected. If I plug in the 8 pin it doesn't give me the room I need to install the rad or I would have to bend the cable to the point I feared I'd damage the port.


thanks...








I have the Rampage IV Extreme and the top has two connectors, eight and six-pin, bending a little 'cables you can put a radiator up to 45ml like mine, a Alphacool NexXxos XT45 Full Copper 360mm ....
by gently will not ruin anything ....
'another system is to take an 8-pin extension cable, so you can try to change the molex lowering it with sandpaper on top, without ruining the molex psu....


----------



## Abandoned

I might try this soon with my door. Been pondering a bit about doing this. You did a shot but powerful explanation on how to do this. Good job man looks sweet.!


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> I might try this soon with my door. Been pondering a bit about doing this. You did a shot but powerful explanation on how to do this. Good job man looks sweet.!


thanks...









I also made another change to the panel, we see little but is very useful,
I created a connector for quick connection and disconnection of the fans on the side panel, so there is no need to act with his hands and there are no loose wires ...
all this is done simply by opening and closing the panel....
you open the panel, fans will stop automatically and you can remove the panel without having to go to disconnect the wires with your hands ...
putting the panel in place is sufficient then close it and the fans automatically come into operation..

to do this I retrieved and modified supply connectors of an old notebook


----------



## geort45

Hi,

I succesfully connected an inverter with a 12" UV cold cathode to the cosmos II fan controller (old green PCB version), it works great. The controller supposedly supports just 1 W per channel, but a 12" CC is about 3W... am I pushing my luck? Has anyone connected TWO 12" cathodes to their controllers?

Thanks!


----------



## unknownuser2008

hey maybe someone can answer me how much height do you have in the bottom chamber of this case

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/1879/crwk.jpg

this is what i basically need to know.

a picture i found in this thread btw not mine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknownuser2008*
> 
> hey maybe someone can answer me how much height do you have in the bottom chamber of this case
> 
> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/1879/crwk.jpg
> 
> this is what i basically need to know.
> 
> a picture i found in this thread btw not mine


5-3/4"/146mm


----------



## unknownuser2008

darn see what i wanted to do was turn the psu 90 degrees so its vertical. so that i could pout a 480 or possible a 560 rad in the bottom to cool my gpus.. the psu is 150 mm . is that the height of the bracket or the height of the chamber? i wonder if theres a way i could squeeze that 4 mm out somewhere. Guess id have to get the chase to find out

what are the width and the length of the lower area as well?


----------



## Roxycon

Cut a hole in the mid plate and take off the psu bracket, tough you'll have to take away the lower pci slot or maybe the two lowest.. This mod will look ugly with a full modular psu though.. I would wait for phanteks enthoo primo, vertical separated chamber psu, 10 cm behind mobo tray and support for two 480 full size/monsta rads.. I'm at least probably gonna sell my cosmos for this baby









Edit: some typos


----------



## unknownuser2008

where talking 4 MM i can prolly just turn the mid plate upside down so the indents are up instead of down. and drill the rivet holes as high they can go so the mid plate is litterally touching the bottom pci bracket and solve th 4 MM


----------



## Roxycon

May work, but you'll need to make new bearing for the bottom to mid plate, since the side hdd fan mounting hinge helps for rigidity(?)

Either way you'll do it, it will be interesting to see.. Such a big and costly case and so limited for rad options








How are you gonna execute the feeding for air for the bottom rad?


----------



## unknownuser2008

the radiaot when bolted in will make up for the structual strength . im going to cute the mess out of the side vents that are there now and just cute them longer so they will go the length of the door with the same design to them rather then half the door. same thing on both sides. were the stock vents are on the upper section im going to put a window mod like others have here


----------



## Eylev

Need some advice.. currently im using Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 but im unable to clamp the reservoir to the back of the ODD/Hotswap cage.. Does anyone have any custom made or ideas how to clamp the reservoir?


----------



## 20After4

Question about mps pressure aquasuite 2013 -2 reports it as 306.2 mbar and the flow rate as 5.1 LPM these readings come from an aqualis xt reservior connected to the mb usb i've included a screenshot just wondering if this is correct


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

So my fellow Cosmos 2 owners....I've finally come around to finish my 'mod' and I'm having some problems.

I removed my front button panel, to make holes in it for ventilation because i put a 480 rad in the top. So i have moved the little circuit board to the backside of the case, and i got a long ribbon cable to connect the buttons to the circuit board. Power is plugged in and such but it seems non responsive. Any ideas what could be the problem?


----------



## Sassanou

Hello guys !!

Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !


----------



## SchedaVideo

wonderful


----------



## Deep1923

Hell yes absolutely..









Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Need some advice.. currently im using Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150 but im unable to clamp the reservoir to the back of the ODD/Hotswap cage.. Does anyone have any custom made or ideas how to clamp the reservoir?


Anyone can advise??


----------



## bomberjun

awesome job mate!!


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


this is a great and beautiful work .... compliments...


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Anyone can advise??


The clamps only work for 5 1/2" full size objects, ie odd, multiple hdd tray, 51/2" drawer etc, to fasten things like short resovoirs, fan controllers etc you'll need to screw them in.. There are one or two holes in the very front of the clamping device wich have holes for screws and multiple holes on the backside to get the device in flush with the case







sorry if I misunderstood your question


----------



## Cosworth

Hi guys,

I have a big (or small) question for you guys i have a PHOBYA 60mm 240 rad in my setup and I am currently shopping for a case the damn thing will fit inside I have two choices at the moment but my question is will my rad fit up top in the cosmos 2 with clearance for my motherboard? which is an ASUS P8P67 PRO. I've alwasy had a thing for the cosmos series cases and would love it if my rad will fit with little or no fettling to get the damn rad in.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a big (or small) question for you guys i have a PHOBYA 60mm 240 rad in my setup and I am currently shopping for a case the damn thing will fit inside I have two choices at the moment but my question is will my rad fit up top in the cosmos 2 with clearance for my motherboard? which is an ASUS P8P67 PRO. I've alwasy had a thing for the cosmos series cases and would love it if my rad will fit with little or no fettling to get the damn rad in.


Nope it won't fit at the top, you can't fit a normal rad + fans, and that's about 50mm, unless your PCB layout is so lucky as to have low height components along all the upper edge, which is doubtful hehe.

BUT you can fit it in the bottom compartment, it can house a 240mm rad (maybe even 280mm) and the thickness wouldn't matter as it sits on its side, I have a normal rad + push/pull, 2cm clearance, a Black Ice or some other fatass radiator I don't remember and another 1.5cm clearance


----------



## Cosworth

Damn thats a shame i was hoping to be able to squeeze it in up top however these show my current predicament


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Damn thats a shame i was hoping to be able to squeeze it in up top however these show my current predicament


If it's just for a 240mm rad I highly recommend you put it on the bottom, the end result it's cleaner IMHO, also if you have pretty fans/grills they look better since they'll be seen from their front


----------



## 20After4

Not without some modification


----------



## Red1776

You can actually get a pair of 240mm rads in the bottom. I have 2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm push/pull with the front lower fan blowing in cold air right down the middle of them.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You can actually get a pair of 240mm rads in the bottom. I have 2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm push/pull with the front lower fan blowing in cold air right down the middle of them.


hmm not something I would normally consider but I am open to the idea, would it just be a simple case of hdd cage removal with the Cosmos 2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> Not without some modification


To get it up top? how much or little modification would you guess at?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You can actually get a pair of 240mm rads in the bottom. I have 2 x Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 240mm push/pull with the front lower fan blowing in cold air right down the middle of them.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm not something I would normally consider but I am open to the idea, would it just be a simple case of hdd cage removal with the Cosmos 2?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *20After4*
> 
> Not without some modification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get it up top? how much or little modification would you guess at?
Click to expand...

Yep, Just remove the HDD cage and bottom slide base. I have the two 240mm rads linked via the bottom inlets with a BP hard connector. this is not "stacking" rads like lots of people will scream. they are independent of each other and have the lower fabn feeding cold air in between them. it works very well.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, Just remove the HDD cage and bottom slide base. I have the two 240mm rads linked via the bottom inlets with a BP hard connector. this is not "stacking" rads like lots of people will scream. they are independent of each other and have the lower fabn feeding cold air in between them. it works very well.


Sounds reasonable what of the push/pull + screw hole problem? would you be able to show me pic?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, Just remove the HDD cage and bottom slide base. I have the two 240mm rads linked via the bottom inlets with a BP hard connector. this is not "stacking" rads like lots of people will scream. they are independent of each other and have the lower fabn feeding cold air in between them. it works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable what of the push/pull + screw hole problem? would you be able to show me pic?
Click to expand...

I think you may have misunderstood me. There is not a problem with the screw holes at all. the Alphacools have a second layer to thier frame that keeps you from piercing the rad if you accidentally use a screw that is too long.


----------



## MykaAurora

Anyone who own XSPC AX series radiator, have you try repainting it? Do you need to strip the original paint?

Thanks.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood me. There is not a problem with the screw holes at all. the Alphacools have a second layer to thier frame that keeps you from piercing the rad if you accidentally use a screw that is too long.


Sorry Not what I meant, what was intending to ask was how would you go about mounting the rad as far as I can figure it would have to sit sideways not in the conventional upright sitting and how that would relate to the screw holes at the bottom of the case?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood me. There is not a problem with the screw holes at all. the Alphacools have a second layer to thier frame that keeps you from piercing the rad if you accidentally use a screw that is too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Not what I meant, what was intending to ask was how would you go about mounting the rad as far as I can figure it would have to sit sideways not in the conventional upright sitting and how that would relate to the screw holes at the bottom of the case?
Click to expand...

I think this will clear it up hehe

Its hard to get a picture of them both so if you look at the review i did for the Cosmos 2 I photoshopped a 240mm rad in the bottom.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_cosmos_ii_ultra/5.htm



The first goes all the way back and is attched to the radiator bracket.

The second I have mounted up front and linked to the rear rad with a hard fitting. Like thus:



if you look along the top of the pick you can see the fins of the second 240mm rad in background.
The blue fan brings in cool air and blows it in right in between them.
When the door is closed they become the push fans for the 1st rad,


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think this will clear it up hehe
> 
> Its hard to get a picture of them both so if you look at the review i did for the Cosmos 2 I photoshopped a 240mm rad in the bottom.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_cosmos_ii_ultra/5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The first goes all the way back and is attched to the radiator bracket.
> 
> The second I have mounted up front and linked to the rear rad with a hard fitting. Like thus:
> 
> 
> 
> if you look along the top of the pick you can see the fins of the second 240mm rad in background.


Ahh i see it but no mounting does it slide about or is it fixed in place on the other side?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think this will clear it up hehe
> 
> Its hard to get a picture of them both so if you look at the review i did for the Cosmos 2 I photoshopped a 240mm rad in the bottom.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_cosmos_ii_ultra/5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The first goes all the way back and is attched to the radiator bracket.
> 
> The second I have mounted up front and linked to the rear rad with a hard fitting. Like thus:
> 
> 
> 
> if you look along the top of the pick you can see the fins of the second 240mm rad in background.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh i see it but no mounting does it slide about or is it fixed in place on the other side?
Click to expand...

With a hard connection it stays put, but I just put a small tab of Velcro under the right side.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With a hard connection it stays put, but I just put a small tab of Velcro under the right side.


Ahhh I see that explains things thanks for the input


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With a hard connection it stays put, but I just put a small tab of Velcro under the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see that explains things thanks for the input
Click to expand...

Sure.
I have 5 rads in this thing now so if you need a measurement or what will fit where give me a holler


----------



## Cosworth

sure will do now i have the info unfortunately now i have to save for the damn thing which will take a little over a month


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> sure will do now i have the info unfortunately now i have to save for the damn thing which will take a little over a month >.<


Yikes, I just saw where you are from. I think us Americans take for granted how relatively inexpensive this stuff is over here.
How much are they over there? about 230 quid?


----------



## Cosworth

£268 is the cheapest i can find it anywhere lately


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> £268 is the cheapest i can find it anywhere lately


Yeah ouch, you can get them here for $270 USD, your paying the equivalent of $404 that really bites.
Tell you what. If you end up getting one with the old controller (green PCB) PM me and i will mail you a new type replacement controller board (the black one)
I have heard that the UK is still getting some of the green old style fan controllers.


----------



## Cosworth

sounds good certainly will keep it in mind when i order it


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

Can I be added to the group?







just got my cosmos 2 with GTX 780, MSI Mpower and i7-4770k


----------



## Anth0789

Sure thing added ^!


----------



## claclaclacla

this is my new look of the liquid cooling on the Cosmos II .....























in the next update the VGA will be liquidated by the WB for GTX XPC Razor Titan


----------



## claclaclacla

.......


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> .......


wonderful !!!


----------



## DeXel

Guys how do you generally mount cylindrical reservoirs on case's motherboard side? Are there special mounts for motherboard's tray or it's a drill job?


----------



## bomberjun

I used acrylic and mounted them on the 5.25" bay for the dual 300mm reservoirs.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchedaVideo*
> 
> wonderful !!!


thanks......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Guys how do you generally mount cylindrical reservoirs on case's motherboard side? Are there special mounts for motherboard's tray or it's a drill job?


to attach the brackets of the cylindrical reservoir (Phobya Balancer 250ml. Silver Nickel ) I made two small holes with the drill...


----------



## Simplynicko

has anyone tried a 90 degree motherboard mod?


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> has anyone tried a 90 degree motherboard mod?


I went full hardcore with a 360° mod







!


----------



## jcaccasmis001

The Cooler Master Cosmos 2 is as awesome as it is humongous. In fact, this case is almost too big because I had trouble making the power cords from my power supply reach the motherboard. I used the case to build a home media server with 6 installed Hard drives totaling over 14TB, but since the Cosmos 2 has room for 11 HDDs plus 2 Hot Swappable Bays I still have tons of room for future upgrades. I can't say enough how much I LOVE this case!


----------



## jcaccasmis001

I only wish the side doors opened from the back instead of the front. Unless I want to go through the hassle of removing the door and putting it back it is impossible to get into the case without lugging it away from the wall.

Hey Cooler Master: how about a Cosmos 2 with doors that swing from the back?


----------



## jcaccasmis001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigT*
> 
> Hey guys I got Cosmos II. Can I join the clkub? I love this case it is AMAZING! I had a HAF 932 Black Edition before this.
> 
> here are some pics!


Nice case, but it needs some serious cable management in the back!


----------



## mpetroul

I am thinking of adding a 2nd power supply to my Cosmos 2 Case.

My thinking is that I have 2 1000 watt power supplies that on their do okay to power everything. but instead of buying a 1200+ watt supply to give myself head room (AC meter at the wall regularly goes over 800 watts)

I am thinking of making up a plate to attach to the power supply such that it will attach to where the bottom HDD racks are normally sitting.

I am running through several ways to do this, but if anyone has input that would be great.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcaccasmis001*
> 
> I only wish the side doors opened from the back instead of the front. Unless I want to go through the hassle of removing the door and putting it back it is impossible to get into the case without lugging it away from the wall.
> 
> Hey Cooler Master: how about a Cosmos 2 with doors that swing from the back?


That makes no sense at all....think about it for a minute.


----------



## jcaccasmis001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That makes no sense at all....think about it for a minute.


I am thinking about it. My computer case sits near my desk with the back facing the wall. Because the side doors swing from the front every time I want to get in the case to adjust something I need to first pull the case away from the wall before I can do anything. If instead the side doors had the hinge in the back I could open the case and access the inside while standing in front of the computer.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcaccasmis001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That makes no sense at all....think about it for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about it. My computer case sits near my desk with the back facing the wall. Because the side doors swing from the front every time I want to get in the case to adjust something I need to first pull the case away from the wall before I can do anything. If instead the side doors had the hinge in the back I could open the case and access the inside while standing in front of the computer.
Click to expand...

Yes, but with most cases you would have to slide the side towards the wall to get it off so you would have to move it. with the Cosmos open it 20-25degrees and it lifts off, and drops back on. If its that close to the wall, even on a standard case you need to move it out away from the wall to work on it anyway.


----------



## dihartnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> I am thinking of adding a 2nd power supply to my Cosmos 2 Case.
> 
> My thinking is that I have 2 1000 watt power supplies that on their do okay to power everything. but instead of buying a 1200+ watt supply to give myself head room (AC meter at the wall regularly goes over 800 watts)
> 
> I am thinking of making up a plate to attach to the power supply such that it will attach to where the bottom HDD racks are normally sitting.
> 
> I am running through several ways to do this, but if anyone has input that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I may have misunderstood how it works but I thought that all PSUs pull more at the wall then they deliver to the computer as they are not 100% efficient.

IE to get 800 watts to compute at 80% efficiency it will pull 1000 watts from the wall. Dont be concerned about what its using at the wall except in terms of its efficiency. IE the more efficient it is the less it costs you in a power bill. Platimum PSUs have a higher efficiency and therefore should cost less in real terms.


----------



## warchild17

awesomee


http://www.paultandesigns.com/titaniums/


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warchild17*
> 
> awesomee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.paultandesigns.com/titaniums/


damn that looks awesome.
Although moving it would be a pain with no handles


----------



## dihartnell

The side panel/Perspex is a bit rough but the interior work is nothing short of amazing. I love the 90 degree rotation of the mobo so the IO is on the top and then a big rad on the back.


----------



## mpetroul

Quote:
Originally Posted by mpetroul View Post

I am thinking of adding a 2nd power supply to my Cosmos 2 Case.

My thinking is that I have 2 1000 watt power supplies that on their do okay to power everything. but instead of buying a 1200+ watt supply to give myself head room (AC meter at the wall regularly goes over 800 watts)

I am thinking of making up a plate to attach to the power supply such that it will attach to where the bottom HDD racks are normally sitting.

I am running through several ways to do this, but if anyone has input that would be great.

Thanks,
Mike

I may have misunderstood how it works but I thought that all PSUs pull more at the wall then they deliver to the computer as they are not 100% efficient.

IE to get 800 watts to compute at 80% efficiency it will pull 1000 watts from the wall. Dont be concerned about what its using at the wall except in terms of its efficiency. IE the more efficient it is the less it costs you in a power bill. Platimum PSUs have a higher efficiency and therefore should cost less in real terms.
Thanks for the reply, but if I were worried be efficient I wouldn't be doing any of this, it is a hobby. It really isnt about a power bill or anything like that. Its more like this. I have two 1KW supplies here that I can use. In the past I have just shoved them both in the case and bread-boarded a relay and wired it up the PS-OK signal to the +5 or 12 and run it. But here I have this looking pretty good so I am thinking about having the supply sit where the bottom HDD rack is and the fan would blow out where the fans on the bottom do now.

So that is the plan anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpetroul*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mpetroul View Post
> 
> I am thinking of adding a 2nd power supply to my Cosmos 2 Case.
> 
> My thinking is that I have 2 1000 watt power supplies that on their do okay to power everything. but instead of buying a 1200+ watt supply to give myself head room (AC meter at the wall regularly goes over 800 watts)
> 
> I am thinking of making up a plate to attach to the power supply such that it will attach to where the bottom HDD racks are normally sitting.
> 
> I am running through several ways to do this, but if anyone has input that would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> I may have misunderstood how it works but I thought that all PSUs pull more at the wall then they deliver to the computer as they are not 100% efficient.
> 
> IE to get 800 watts to compute at 80% efficiency it will pull 1000 watts from the wall. Dont be concerned about what its using at the wall except in terms of its efficiency. IE the more efficient it is the less it costs you in a power bill. Platimum PSUs have a higher efficiency and therefore should cost less in real terms.
> Thanks for the reply, but if I were worried be efficient I wouldn't be doing any of this, it is a hobby. It really isnt about a power bill or anything like that. Its more like this. I have two 1KW supplies here that I can use. In the past I have just shoved them both in the case and bread-boarded a relay and wired it up the PS-OK signal to the +5 or 12 and run it. But here I have this looking pretty good so I am thinking about having the supply sit where the bottom HDD rack is and the fan would blow out where the fans on the bottom do now.
> 
> So that is the plan anyway.
> 
> Thanks!


I have two of these in my system in addition to my AX1200w. They are very low ripple, run cool, and fit in a 5.25" bay. The whole system is 2.2kW however the X5's have thier own seperate wall plug so they can be put on a separate wall outlet. They use a 4 pin molex from the main PSU to wake them I have been using these in every one my quadfire builds since 2008 and they have performed flawlessly.
http://www.fspgroupusa.com/boosterx-5/p/417.html


Just an idea


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys I'm new here on the forum. I Just begin my new Cosmos II build and I'd like to ask some help with the WaterCooling System, Is it possible to use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=37001 Rad on the Top Bottom of the Cosmos II, My MB is a Asus Maximus VI Extreme, I'm afraid the RAD is gonna touch the PSU conectors of the MB. With the rad I'm wondering to use 3 of these cooler: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=35338

I'm new in WhaterCooler so sorry if I said something stupid rsrs









Thanks for your help.


----------



## Griffenxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello guys I'm new here on the forum. I Just begin my new Cosmos II build and I'd like to ask some help with the WaterCooling System, Is it possible to use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=37001 Rad on the Top Bottom of the Cosmos II, My MB is a Asus Maximus VI Extreme, I'm afraid the RAD is gonna touch the PSU conectors of the MB. With the rad I'm wondering to use 3 of these cooler: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=35338
> 
> I'm new in WhaterCooler so sorry if I said something stupid rsrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Your best bet is to use the 30mm Alphacool rad. There has been some conversion were you Could put a 360 Rad on bottom , but as you stated your new to water cooling , so you should keep it simple and depending on your mod skills. What I would do or what I'm doing using a 360 st30 on top , 240 ut60 x2 bottom , and go from there. Im also using 120 mosta from the front intake and a 140 UT 60 in rear. You have plenty of space with this case if you have the mod skill to cut ,and conform your layout .G/l with your build.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello guys I'm new here on the forum. I Just begin my new Cosmos II build and I'd like to ask some help with the WaterCooling System, Is it possible to use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=37001 Rad on the Top Bottom of the Cosmos II, My MB is a Asus Maximus VI Extreme, I'm afraid the RAD is gonna touch the PSU conectors of the MB. With the rad I'm wondering to use 3 of these cooler: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=35338
> 
> I'm new in WhaterCooler so sorry if I said something stupid rsrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You might want to measure carefully. I have a MB with the 8pin very close to the top and I am using an Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 360mm in the roof of the Cosmos 2 with 10mm to spare.. I also have 2 x XT45mm x 240mm in the bottom as well as a 120mm at the exhaust and a xt45mm x 140mm in the front

If you can get the XT45 in there it would be worth it. ther is a large performance difference between the 30mm and the XT45. the XT45 performs very close to the UT60 and if you fit fans that have a Static pressure of 3.0+, it will perform extremely well and will not suffer from going pull only.
Good luck with the build


----------



## Simplynicko

you can fit a 360 rad on the bottom, where normally a 240 would go. and you can go as thick as you want.
no modding required.


----------



## Griffenxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> you can fit a 360 rad on the bottom, where normally a 240 would go. and you can go as thick as you want.
> no modding required.


Depending what type of PSU you end up using .


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffenxz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> you can fit a 360 rad on the bottom, where normally a 240 would go. and you can go as thick as you want.
> no modding required.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending what type of PSU you end up using .
Click to expand...

Yeah, a 360 doesn't work so well with a AX1200


----------



## bomberjun

I hope I can help with these images i took when I was still on the process building my rig.






I have an AX1200 too and its really true that it doesnt fit that well. Very tight fitment. That is why I bought a max revo, smaller yet more powerful.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffenxz*
> 
> Your best bet is to use the 30mm Alphacool rad. There has been some conversion were you Could put a 360 Rad on bottom , but as you stated your new to water cooling , so you should keep it simple and depending on your mod skills. What I would do or what I'm doing using a 360 st30 on top , 240 ut60 x2 bottom , and go from there. Im also using 120 mosta from the front intake and a 140 UT 60 in rear. You have plenty of space with this case if you have the mod skill to cut ,and conform your layout .G/l with your build.


Thanks for the advice Griffenxz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You might want to measure carefully. I have a MB with the 8pin very close to the top and I am using an Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 360mm in the roof of the Cosmos 2 with 10mm to spare.. I also have 2 x XT45mm x 240mm in the bottom as well as a 120mm at the exhaust and a xt45mm x 140mm in the front
> 
> If you can get the XT45 in there it would be worth it. ther is a large performance difference between the 30mm and the XT45. the XT45 performs very close to the UT60 and if you fit fans that have a Static pressure of 3.0+, it will perform extremely well and will not suffer from going pull only.
> Good luck with the build


Red1776 I have one doubt, with the rad on the front the heat don't harm the Hard Drives heating them up? And about using the rad on the top I was thinking on put the fans on the top top in a push way to the rad, doing that Will I compromisse the performance by pushing the heat to inside the case? I'm thinking in it just cause I assume theres no way to use the fans inside the case in a pull mount with the rad, Am I correct?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffenxz*
> 
> Depending what type of PSU you end up using .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah, a 360 doesn't work so well with a AX1200


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I hope I can help with these images i took when I was still on the process building my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an AX1200 too and its really true that it doesnt fit that well. Very tight fitment. That is why I bought a max revo, smaller yet more powerful.


bomberjun your images helpe-me a lot, by the way just a pretty build man very good job. About the PSU unfortunately I'm from Brazil and here is such a pain in the #$% buying High End stuff, and the PSU I just bougth the Corsair AX1200i so I Think it will be so difficult to put the rig on the way you did. But I liked the Idea, maybe I'll put 2 x 240mm. The case is that I'd like to use all tha HDD cages so I'm thinking on put a 140mm Rad on the front just like Red1776 suggest and a 120 or 140 on the back, what you guys think about it?

The parts of my PC are:
CPU: i7 4770k with EK Supremacy
MB: Maximus VI Extreme
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
VGA: (I'm deciding between) MSI HD7970 Lighting, Asus HD7970 DirectCU II Top (All Blocked with EK Block) and on near future upgrading to Crossfire
The Tubing partis I'd like to do with copper pipes but here I'm searching to 12mm OD tubing but I'm not finding I just found 12.7mm so I think to sand 0.7 mm to fit on the BitsPower Sli Fitting would be so hard.
So I'm almost change the project to acrylic pipes from E22, I'm stilll doing the research.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I hope I can help with these images i took when I was still on the process building my rig.






I have an AX1200 too and its really true that it doesnt fit that well. Very tight fitment. That is why I bought a max revo, smaller yet more powerful.

How are the numbers (ripple) with the Max revo? I worked around it because the AX1200 is so good and went with a triple PSU setup and 2 x xt45mm x 240mm below
Quote:


> Red1776 I have one doubt, with the rad on the front the heat don't harm the Hard Drives heating them up? And about using the rad on the top I was thinking on put the fans on the top top in a push way to the rad, doing that Will I compromisse the performance by pushing the heat to inside the case? I'm thinking in it just cause I assume theres no way to use the fans inside the case in a pull mount with the rad, Am I correct?


The rad in front is not in that image. i just put it in and I took the HDD cage out like Bomberjun has done. You could push on the top rad but to what end? heated air in the case. If you get three good 3.0+mm H2O fans on top in pull, it will perform beautifully.

BTW guys
I just started another Cosmos 2 build and it is going to be a very unique project if you want to pop in from time to time.
The build log is here:
Holodeck XI / AMD Quadfire/ Extreme Watercooling BuildLog



http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How are the numbers (ripple) with the Max revo? I worked around it because the AX1200 is so good and went with a triple PSU setup and 2 x xt45mm x 240mm below
> The rad in front is not in that image. i just put it in and I took the HDD cage out like Bomberjun has done. You could push on the top rad but to what end? heated air in the case. If you get three good 3.0+mm H2O fans on top in pull, it will perform beautifully.
> 
> BTW guys
> I just started another Cosmos 2 build and it is going to be a very unique project if you want to pop in from time to time.
> The build log is here:
> Holodeck XI / AMD Quadfire/ Extreme Watercooling BuildLog
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


Thanks Red1776 I got your point, like I said I'm begining on the WaterCooling world rsrsrs, you have any fan model tha has that specs? And with the 3.0+ the how would be the noise? before your tip I was shoping these coolers because of the low noise and good CFM. But these ones the static pressure it's about half you suggested.

Thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How are the numbers (ripple) with the Max revo? I worked around it because the AX1200 is so good and went with a triple PSU setup and 2 x xt45mm x 240mm below
> The rad in front is not in that image. i just put it in and I took the HDD cage out like Bomberjun has done. You could push on the top rad but to what end? heated air in the case. If you get three good 3.0+mm H2O fans on top in pull, it will perform beautifully.
> 
> BTW guys
> I just started another Cosmos 2 build and it is going to be a very unique project if you want to pop in from time to time.
> The build log is here:
> Holodeck XI / AMD Quadfire/ Extreme Watercooling BuildLog
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red1776 I got your point, like I said I'm begining on the WaterCooling world rsrsrs, you have any fan model tha has that specs? And with the 3.0+ the how would be the noise? before your tip I was shoping these coolers because of the low noise and good CFM. But these ones the static pressure it's about half you suggested.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I do.








I tried many fan models and like these the best. They are great on rads and quiet.



They are at 3.53mm H2O
here is the product page with specs
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2965&product_name=Excalibur%20(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)


----------



## jeanspaulo

Red1776 its awsome rsrsrs thanks a lot. Now the hard part to me: Find some place to buy it. rsrsrs


----------



## SchedaVideo

congratulations to all boys


----------



## jeanspaulo

Could I ask one more help to you guys!? About fan controler, I have no clue to which one to buy, for exemple to control the coolermaster excalibur the controler mandatorily have to be 4 pin controler? And about using Power Distribution PCB to plug the fans its possible to plug the controler to PCB and control the fans at the same time. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32843


----------



## Griffenxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Could I ask one more help to you guys!? About fan controler, I have no clue to which one to buy, for exemple to control the coolermaster excalibur the controler mandatorily have to be 4 pin controler? And about using Power Distribution PCB to plug the fans its possible to plug the controler to PCB and control the fans at the same time. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32843


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19692/ele-1189/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_8W-PWM-SPL.html?tl=g34c17s240&id=Xf8bfTw3#blank you can go with this


----------



## jeanspaulo

Nice, thanks Griffenxz just simple and practical


----------



## DCPL

What would be the best dual-bay res be for the cosmos 2 in your opinion? i was thinking about getting this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html?tl=g30c97s168

but has anyone tried/have it? does it go well with the cosmos 2?


----------



## dihartnell

I have the older model in my HAF which has worked for a couple years almost 24x7so I think they are pretty durable.

My older ones negatives were that it was a little noisy and the plexi was prone to leaking under certain high heat conditions. (I never got that problem though).

This newer version is pretty much designed to solve those two issues. They fit into any two 5.25" bays. THe pump isnt as good as a D5 Vario but then again its not as expensive either. IF you are only running a CPU/GPU loop then I think fine.

Martins Liquid Lab has a good review on it.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/01/20/xspc-x2o-750-dual-bay-nylon-reservoir-pump/6/


----------



## Orgios

Hello guys, I need to install a rad where the front HDD was (I already have a 360 on top and really want to keep my hdd's on bottom)

Dimensions of rad anywhere between 120mm to 200mm

Problem is I don't want to dremmel the rivets of the (non??removeable) hdd bay for fear of making a mess.

Is there any other way to mount a rad in the front of the cosmos 2??


----------



## Re-Evolution

Anyone have an x-dock they aren't using, I want one for a mod I am doing on another case.
PM me with a price shipped to 60020.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re-Evolution*
> 
> Anyone have an x-dock they aren't using, I want one for a mod I am doing on another case.
> PM me with a price shipped to 60020.


What type are you looking for?


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What type are you looking for?


Cosmos II


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Hello guys, I need to install a rad where the front HDD was (I already have a 360 on top and really want to keep my hdd's on bottom)
> 
> Dimensions of rad anywhere between 120mm to 200mm
> 
> Problem is I don't want to dremmel the rivets of the (non??removeable) hdd bay for fear of making a mess.
> 
> Is there any other way to mount a rad in the front of the cosmos 2??


hello ...








if you do not want to use the Dremel and keep the hdd bay, you can put a 140mm x 60mm radiator outside of the case immediately behind the 140mm fan, then you can put another 140mm fan on the rad in extraction.
it is very convenient because at the outputs of the rad there are holes to pass the tubes and not have to cut anything, is also aesthetically beautiful .... ....


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re-Evolution*
> 
> Cosmos II


You can buy it straight from coolermaster for $12.99 USD
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> hello ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you do not want to use the Dremel and keep the hdd bay, you can put a 140mm x 60mm radiator outside of the case immediately behind the 140mm fan, then you can put another 140mm fan on the rad in extraction.
> it is very convenient because at the outputs of the rad there are holes to pass the tubes and not have to cut anything, is also aesthetically beautiful .... ....


If possible I'd like to keep every thing inside the box, and I see i have a lot of space in the front hdd area for a radiator, i dont want to keep the front hdd bay, i just want to remove it without making a mess or go around it...


----------



## jeanspaulo

Red1776 how are you ?! I'd like to ask you if you know any fan that is good like CM Excalibur but with 140mm ?? I'm searching for one but I don't find yet.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Red1776 how are you ?! I'd like to ask you if you know any fan that is good like CM Excalibur but with 140mm ?? I'm searching for one but I don't find yet.


Thats tough. The B-blaster has 3.50 mm H2o static pressure, but not the most attractive. Some of the the Cougar fans have 2.2mm H2o which is not bad, nut s bit less than i like, but will perform well when getting air through the better rads with a 9.5-11 FPI* count.
I will see if I can round up a few more 140mm fans with good SP here for you.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11895/fan-780/BGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s775

3.50 mm H2O


http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex_hdb.html


----------



## Re-Evolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> You can buy it straight from coolermaster for $12.99 USD
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/


I am aware of that but I need 2 and when I tried adding 2 to my cart it says they don't have enough on hand.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats tough. The B-blaster has 3.50 mm H2o static pressure, but not the most attractive. Some of the the Cougar fans have 2.2mm H2o which is not bad, nut s bit less than i like, but will perform well when getting air through the better rads with a 9.5-11 FPI* count.
> I will see if I can round up a few more 140mm fans with good SP here for you.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11895/fan-780/BGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s775
> 
> 3.50 mm H2O
> 
> 
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex_hdb.html


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats tough. The B-blaster has 3.50 mm H2o static pressure, but not the most attractive. Some of the the Cougar fans have 2.2mm H2o which is not bad, nut s bit less than i like, but will perform well when getting air through the better rads with a 9.5-11 FPI* count.
> I will see if I can round up a few more 140mm fans with good SP here for you.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11895/fan-780/BGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s775
> 
> 3.50 mm H2O
> 
> 
> http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex_hdb.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man.
Click to expand...

These are 3.1mm H2O SP as well

If you are able to push/pull the Cougar Vortex work really well for rads up to 60mm. I did it myself for a while and it moved a lot of air/heat


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> These are 3.1mm H2O SP as well
> 
> If you are able to push/pull the Cougar Vortex work really well for rads up to 60mm. I did it myself for a while and it moved a lot of air/heat


Thanks Red, I'm thinking I'll buy a Cougar since its 1.38mm H2O against 0.84 from corsair, I'm searching the 140mm fan to use on the rad on the back of the case a single RAD maybe a XT45 or a UT60 I'm still taking the mesures to realize whitch one fits better with a XT45 360 on top bottom of the case.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> These are 3.1mm H2O SP as well
> 
> If you are able to push/pull the Cougar Vortex work really well for rads up to 60mm. I did it myself for a while and it moved a lot of air/heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red, I'm thinking I'll buy a Cougar since its 1.38mm H2O against 0.84 from corsair, I'm searching the 140mm fan to use on the rad on the back of the case a single RAD maybe a XT45 or a UT60 I'm still taking the mesures to realize whitch one fits better with a XT45 360 on top bottom of the case.
Click to expand...

This one has 3.5mm H2O ya know


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1199098%2Fcooler-master-cosmos-2-club%2F4780%23post_20529441&v=1&libId=d23189d7-8eb3-4ff6-a377-77bb3ac6e97f&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F11895%2Ffan-780%2FBGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html%3Ftl%3Dg36c15s775&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fusers%2Fsubscriptions%2Findex%2Fview%2Fthreads&title=Cooler%20Master%20Cosmos%202%20Club&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F11895%2Ffan-780%2FBGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html%3Ftl%3Dg36c15s775&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13754615237456


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This one has 3.5mm H2O ya know
> 
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1199098%2Fcooler-master-cosmos-2-club%2F4780%23post_20529441&v=1&libId=d23189d7-8eb3-4ff6-a377-77bb3ac6e97f&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F11895%2Ffan-780%2FBGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html%3Ftl%3Dg36c15s775&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fusers%2Fsubscriptions%2Findex%2Fview%2Fthreads&title=Cooler%20Master%20Cosmos%202%20Club&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.frozencpu.com%2Fproducts%2F11895%2Ffan-780%2FBGears_B-Blaster_140mm_x_25mm_1800RPM_High_Speed_Fan.html%3Ftl%3Dg36c15s775&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13754615237456










I didn't payed atention to that one. Thanks man


----------



## DeXel

A word of advice. Don't believe to any specs provided by manufacturer except RPM. They all use different methods for measuring those, so you can't directly compare them.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> A word of advice. Don't believe to any specs provided by manufacturer except RPM. They all use different methods for measuring those, so you can't directly compare them.


Which is why when I recommend fans (particularlt for use with radiators) i suggest ones that I have personel experience with







such as the ones I recommended above.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Which is why when I recommend fans (particularlt for use with radiators) i suggest ones that I have personel experience with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such as the ones I recommended above.


Thanks a lot for your recommendation Red.

Now I was taking some measurements from the cosmos II and doing some sketches to figure out how will be my build. And I'd like to ask one more help from you guys.
My plan is to run the I7 4770k at 4.5 or 4.7ghz with a Crosfire of Asus HD7970 DirectCU II Top. For the RADs with your help I decided from the principal a Alphacool XT45 360 mm with 3 Fans Excalibur on Pull configuration. Now I'm doing some researching about the other RADs, If I use a Alphacool XT45 120mm on the back and a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140mm on the front on the place of the HDD cage that would be enough or instead of that its better to use a single 240mm on the bottom?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Which is why when I recommend fans (particularlt for use with radiators) i suggest ones that I have personel experience with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such as the ones I recommended above.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your recommendation Red.
> 
> Now I was taking some measurements from the cosmos II and doing some sketches to figure out how will be my build. And I'd like to ask one more help from you guys.
> My plan is to run the I7 4770k at 4.5 or 4.7ghz with a Crosfire of Asus HD7970 DirectCU II Top. For the RADs with your help I decided from the principal a Alphacool XT45 360 mm with 3 Fans Excalibur on Pull configuration. Now I'm doing some researching about the other RADs, If I use a Alphacool XT45 120mm on the back and a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 140mm on the front on the place of the HDD cage that would be enough or instead of that its better to use a single 240mm on the bottom?
Click to expand...

I am doing all three of the scenarios you mentioned with the exception of having 2 x XT45 x 240mm in the bottom.
either will work, just choose the one that is more aesthetically pleasing to you.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am doing all three of the scenarios you mentioned with the exception of having 2 x XT45 x 240mm in the bottom.
> either will work, just choose the one that is more aesthetically pleasing to you.


You think if I use only the XT45 120mm on the back and the UT60 140 on the front would be enought for the rig that I discribe ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am doing all three of the scenarios you mentioned with the exception of having 2 x XT45 x 240mm in the bottom.
> either will work, just choose the one that is more aesthetically pleasing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> You think if I use only the XT45 120mm on the back and the UT60 140 on the front would be enought for the rig that I discribe ?
Click to expand...

I was assuming the 360 in the roof as well


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was assuming the 360 in the roof as well










thanks man


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello, again. I've been searching for the Cosmos II handles and feet and I only found it on cmstore from europe but they don't ship here to Brazil. Anyone knows other place that I could buy those parts ?

Thanks

I Got It !! The CoolerMaster EU will send it direct to me


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Hello everyone. I've been lurking/following this forum topic for a long time now, and all of your builds have informed and inspired me a great deal. Thanks! ;-)

Gathering the parts for this build has taken me a few months so far, and I finally got it together enough to get it powered up and the OS installed. I can't tell you how relieved I am that everything went together and seems to be working great so far, especially seeing as many of the pieces were well past the 30 days I had to be able to return them to the seller.

I still do have many more plans for this build, eventually going with a 360 pull config rad 2 pump single watercool loop through the CPU & GPUs, but that will be yet another couple months away at least.

Here's what I'm sporting for now & hoping to join the club ...







MSI Z87 XPower MoBo
Haswell 4770k CPU
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws
2x EVGA 4GB GTX 760s SLI
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD (boot drive)
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU cooler (w 2x SilentWings fans)
8x 120mm & 1x 140mm Prolimatech Blue Vortex fans
Cooler Master 200mm (stock) and 120mm blue led fans up front
Corsair AX1200
3x 2TB WD Black HDDs (plan to fill up all the other 8 HDD bays with more of these)


----------



## mpetroul

One of the only things that I dont really like about this case is the placement of the circuit board under the cover at the top. I know a lot of people might like it and that is fine for those people, but I dont and there isnt any reason to post an objection to an opinion.

What I am looking to do is move it from the top to the bottom. I am not sure yet, it depends on how long of an FFC I can get.

Has anyone tried to move this before? While leaving the buttons as is. I would like to get a flat flex cable for it and I am wondering if anyone has seen any documentation on the pin count and pitch for the cable.

Thanks,


----------



## Robbieladd

Nice build.

I too put together an LGA 2011 system but with water cooling in mind from the start.

Originally had a Swiftech H220 in push/pull up top bringing air in.

Also fans in the door panel such as you show.

In addition, a Noctua 140mm exhaust fan (very quiet and effective). While this system has provided admirable results, one can never be satisfied, so...

Since then and over time I now have developed the following cooling system that is running at low speed (~1000 rpm for all fans except of course, the front 200mm fan that turns at 600-700 rpm and with the Swiftech H220 pump running at 25% as set up in ASUS FAN Xpert+:

200mm CoolerMaster 600 rpm fan in front with led-standard equipment
120mm Corsair AF fan mounted on back side of second floor HD cage facing aft
120mm Corsair AS fan mounted to the upper two back side screw mounts on the above fan facing aft.
(the above two allow for direct air flow over and under the motherboard, and AMD Firepro W7000 card)
2 x Corsair AF fans in side door
Swiftech H220 radiator on lower floor under HD bays with 2 x Noiseblocker E-Loop PWM fans + 2 x Swiftech Helix fans in push/pull
Swiftech MC320 radiator up top inside with three Noctua NF-f12 fans below the top grill + 2 x Corsair SP 120 quiet series fans in a 3 on top and 2 on bottom push/pull. I simply couldn't get the third pull fan to fit due to the top of the motherboard VRMs, CPU power cable and the like.
Noctua 140mm exhaust fan in the back above the card slots.

The end result is a system that while sporting 15 fans, is incredibly quiet and runs exceptionally cool especially under the stress of much of my 3D CAD work that includes numerous rendering and the like. And summers around here are pretty warm (Annapolis, MD)

IMG_0312.JPG 1516k .JPG file


IMG_0312.JPG 1516k .JPG file


Attached is a couple of photos. I won't apologize for my lousy wiring mess as it's not in the way and everything runs just fine. Also could not resist adding just a touch of platinum grey paint to the top areas to break up the mass of black.

Have Fun, Rob Ladd


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Wow! Just, Wow!.

I can't hardly believe how clean & organized it is. High Resolution Computers in Bankok has built an insane Cosmos II system right there.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!

Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## Kronvict

An update to my humble build with new parts. Gonna expand to a custom loop later this year when my wallet permits. Will definitely cover any exposed wiring and cover the psu compartment during that time.


----------



## mpetroul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have two of these in my system in addition to my AX1200w. They are very low ripple, run cool, and fit in a 5.25" bay. The whole system is 2.2kW however the X5's have thier own seperate wall plug so they can be put on a separate wall outlet. They use a 4 pin molex from the main PSU to wake them I have been using these in every one my quadfire builds since 2008 and they have performed flawlessly.
> http://www.fspgroupusa.com/boosterx-5/p/417.html
> 
> 
> Just an idea


red-

That is a really cool idea and I like the way that fits into your case. Nice build and an idea I am totally looking into. Thanks for the link.

mike


----------



## bomberjun

just some minor detailing.


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

Hey guys kinda noob question but what lighting do you guy recommend? Like what brand?
Thanks
Roshan


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> just some minor detailing.


Beautiful!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoshanJDeSilva*
> 
> Hey guys kinda noob question but what lighting do you guy recommend? Like what brand?
> Thanks
> Roshan


By lighting you mean lights like neons for case or fan with leds?


----------



## 20After4

*Buyers Beware* sorry read bottom to top
aqua computer never replied to any email and this guy apparently dosent know that a customer that buys your most expensive ***** you make things right
Fri, Aug 16, 2013 at 3:33pm Earl wrote:
Gary this is ridiculous it's been what over a month sir. I've had to purchase this pump from another site to complete the customers order. I am prepared to take the loss on this pump so if your not going to replace it just send the pump back and this will conclude any futher/future business thank you

On Thu, Jul 25, 2013 at 8:10 PM, Sidewinder RMA wrote:
Ok, let me go get a Koolance 24v controller and I will test it at 24v DC. It has run for days at 12v DC and every time I am around it, it is pumping fine.
It is in a loop back circuit in an XSPC reservoir.
Best Regards
Gary Stofer
Sidewinder Computer Systems Inc

On 7/25/2013 7:27 PM, Earl wrote:
your probably running it at 12v I was running this pump and the 450s both bought from you @24v both of these pumps are rated to run at 12v or 24v so maybe it's having a problem @ 24v all I know is two pumps running off a 24v controller and one stops running but the other does not then obviously something is wrong with the pump as i said before and i still don't understand what the problems is all I wanted was the pump replaced I'm not asking for a refund.Sir this isn't my first go round this is what i do for a living and I've used these pumps in the past although not always at 24v but this is the first time I've run into this problem I also have to tell my customer again that sidewinder is delaying sending out the replacement and no the power supply didn't shut off if it had then the problem would have been the PSU and not the pump dont mean to be rude sir i just don't like to have to tell people i'm building for that it's delayed again

On Thu, Jul 25, 2013 at 5:57 PM, Sidewinder RMA wrote:
Dear Earl
I have had the pump setup on a loop into a reservoir testing.
I am not seeing the pump quit working. What other connections did you have to the pump besides power?
When the pump would shut off, did your whole power supply shutoff or just the pump?
Best Regards
Gary Stofer
Sidewinder Computer Systems Inc

On 7/25/2013 2:13 PM, Earl wrote:
Gary why is it taking so long to get this replacement?

On Fri, Jul 12, 2013 at 2:53 PM, Sidewinder RMA wrote:
Dear Earl
I will have an update for you shortly on your return.
Best Regards
Gary Stofer
Sidewinder Computer Systems Inc

On 7/11/2013 1:09 AM, Earl wrote:
Could someone please let me know what the status of this RMA (0000) replacement is thank you


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By lighting you mean lights like neons for case or fan with leds?


just some case lighting


----------



## erichamby

For anyone needing a size ref for some older cases you may have.

http://smackthewall.com/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoshanJDeSilva*
> 
> just some case lighting


I'm not so sure if its good brand but there is some Logisys led strips.
http://www.logisyscomputer.com/products.asp?PID=STRIP&DID=LED


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erichamby*
> 
> For anyone needing a size ref for some older cases you may have.
> 
> http://smackthewall.com/


Let's see if I can get all of those right ....

thermaltake shark,
antec 1200,
cooler master stacker 830 (?)
Cosmos II
There's also an Apple iBook/Powerbook/MacBook sitting behind them and off to the right I believe that's a box for an antec lanboy back there.

Just out of curiosity, what's the open case just out of the screen on the right? It looks about as tall as the Cosmos II. No?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With a hard connection it stays put, but I just put a small tab of Velcro under the right side.


Which combination got you the best temps?

[push ]rad left [empty] rad right[pull]

i have both pulling air and the front intaking fresh air..


----------



## CM Phaedrus

http://coolermaster-usa.com/microsite/hafstacker/

Keep an eye out at PAX.


----------



## Tweetbix

Does this have anything to do with the Cosmos 2?
I know that I'm probably grasping at thin air here but are you actually going to announce you are releasing an official windowed door for this.

Otherwise, don't want to know.


----------



## Roxycon

We're no longer abandoned by CM when they have a new case to sell.. Wohoo.


----------



## claclaclacla

hello to all ...








I have a Asus gtx Titan
I have a question about MSI AF 3.0.0 Beta_14
I plugged in VEN_10D ...... cfg the string:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 03:20 h

now with MSI AF I can put 1.3v
but doing a bench with 3Dm11, I have seen on GPUZ that any frequency imposed by MSI Af, for example +200 or +300 seems not to work,
on GPUZ the maximum frequency of core is always the same, even the final score of 3Dm11 is lower than when I do the bench with all values to default,
MSI Af practically does not set the core clock and memory clock

you can explain to me why is this happening?


----------



## mm67

New version of Cosmos S seems to be getting a windowed side door : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189485


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering if this is ok.When I got my Cosmos 2 in the spring and hooked everything up, the big 200 mm fan that was on top I zip tied it to the front of the HD bays blowing in.Now is this a good thing to do,having one fan blow into another one. Seems to cool the mb and gpu a little bit better.Anyway,just wondering.


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering if this is ok.When I got my Cosmos 2 in the spring and hooked everything up, the big 200 mm fan that was on top I zip tied it to the front of the HD bays blowing in.Now is this a good thing to do,having one fan blow into another one. Seems to cool the mb and gpu a little bit better.Anyway,just wondering.


Excuse the mass of cables and wires in my case
Do you mean something like this on the front HDD Cage:


Spoiler: Warning: BIG PICTURE!







If so, then I would say yes.
I was able to achieve lower temps on both my CPU and GPU from using 2 fans in this config.
It helps to have a second if haven't removed the front of the HDD cage so that any air that is slowed or stopped by the bracket, the other fan picks up and pushes through.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> New version of Cosmos S seems to be getting a windowed side door : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189485


Wish CM would come out with a windowed side panel for the Cosmos II.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Wish CM would come out with a windowed side panel for the Cosmos II.


I feel you man. I got tired of waiting so i ordered a custom clear one from frozencpu.com and i love it.


----------



## andydutz

hey guys. Recently i've been doing a luminous panel for my cosmos 2. Its still under testing, as Im trying different combination of acrylic to get the best glow inside the case.







Sorry for low resolution pics. Ive resize it before posting. Do let me know what you think.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydutz*
> 
> hey guys. Recently i've been doing a luminous panel for my cosmos 2. Its still under testing, as Im trying different combination of acrylic to get the best glow inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for low resolution pics. Ive resize it before posting. Do let me know what you think.


very sexy. can you explain how its done?


----------



## andydutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> very sexy. can you explain how its done?


Sure thing.









Here's the layout from bottom to top :

bottom: Mirror Acrylic
1st Mid section: 3mm spacer( in these part, i cut tiny chunk of leftover acrylic and glue it to 2nd mid section)
2nd mid section: 4mm frosted acrylic using 400grit sandpaper at both sides
top section: white acrylic.


----------



## NIK1

Has anyone installed a Swiftech H320 in a Cosmos 2 case. It has a triple 120mm radiator. The rad dimensions are 389mm x 128mm x 29mm .Just wondering if one can make this fit up top


----------



## suwit hrc thai

new project cosmos 2 ROG


----------



## bomberjun

Great to see a twin of my build!!! Great job man!!!


----------



## suwit hrc thai

*good to hear that bro!*


----------



## Orgios

i have a Major problem. I thougth removing the hdd bay that would give me 2 extra 5 1/4 slots. I need to fit a dual res (upgrade to what you see in the photo) a fan controller and a blueray drive.
Those will fit but they will leave me with this annoying small gap...... Any ideas how to cover that.?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

You could get a blank plastic 5.25" bay bezel. something similar to the one linked below, and cut it to fit. I'd probably use a table saw for the job (high tooth-count finish blade & for whatever the reason plastics/acrylics often cut easier/cleaner with the blade on backwards - ymmv), a block with some fine grain sandpaper to clean up/chamfer the cut edge, & then glue it in place with a bit of silicone or whatnot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Desktop-PC-5-25-Blank-Drive-Bay-Bezel-Case-Cover-Plate-BLACK-/181076001418?pt=US_Computer_Case_Accessories_Tool_Kits&hash=item2a28f8828a


----------



## xaanix

Greetings all, first time poster here. I have been involved with computers since the early 1990s and work as a programmer. I've also been a lifelong gamer (starting back at a time when there weren't many of us). I wanted to get some feedback on some water cooling upgrades for the cosmos 2. i had been posting to the ROG boards but i don't think there are many cosmos owners there and i thought maybe some of you could offer some insights specifc to this case.

I am currently running (in the cosmos 2):
Motherboard Asus ROG Rampage IV Formula x79
CPU Intel i7 3820 Sandy Bridge-E @ 4.3ghz
GPU(s) 3 WAY SLI -- EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature (2GB) (air)
Displays 5140x1050 @ 120hz using 3 x Samsung 2233RZ
RAM 16 GB 1600mhz Patriot Quad Channel RAM
PSU LEPA G Series G1600-MA
Case Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra
Storage Vertex 3 256 (Games), Intel 320 Series 128 (OS), + 4TB HDD
Intel branded AIO water cooler (120x120mm rad)

I am looking to build a full loop, this is my first time doing water cooling, this is what i'm looking at:
cpu block - raystorm (purchased)
Reservoir - leaning towards a 250 tube res... probably this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9576/ex-res-157/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_250_Inline_Reservoir_BP-WTZM250P-BK.html?tl=g30c97s165
pump - MCP655, not sure about PWM or non-PWM. Not sure about pump tops yet. which leads to tubing --
tubing - i'm considering 7/16 5/8 tubing again, My original reasoning for wanting 1/2 3/4 was because i heard it is harder to kink, but people are saying 7/16 is easier to manipulate.
top rad: alphacool xt45 120x360x45mm + 5 * GT AP-15 (25mm) @1850rpm
bottom rad: alphacool monsta 2 120x240x80mm + 4 ultra kaze 120x120x38mm fans 2000rpm version (push pull) @ 2000rpm (max) -- will replace with triebwerk or something comparable if i can find 55mm fans that suit my noise requirements. (looking for < 40dba, prefer closer to 30dba)
rear rad: undecided -- there may be space here for a 140x140x??mm rad. Both the rad and the fan could potentially be pretty thick. (could use a ultra kaze 38mm here for example with something like a 60mm (standard?) rad)
Front center intake: undecided --I may need replace the front 200mm fan with something more powerful...
Left case door intake: undecided -- I also have a vent in from the side (case door) (upper compartment). where 2 120mm fans can go. These can be standard case fans (not SP fans). Haven't looked into what would be appropriate here.
Fan Controller: undecided. -- i'm considering removing the hot swap bays, this apparently will let me reclaim 2.5 bays up top. (one will be unusable) This would get me 5 usable 5.25" bays. Currently. i have a Booster 300w in one, a dvd in another, and the 3rd i have a frontplate for a soundblaster (which i've uninstalled). Consider that one open. Reclaiming the hotswap bays would allow me to put a nice dual slot fan controller there (the sentry looks cool, not sure how it performs)

I am now looking into VRM cooling. I want to hit 5ghz on my i7 - 3820 when this is done. I've been seeing PCH warnings in AIsuite (60C)

This rig isn't meant to intended to run silent but i want to build it with relative quiet in mind. < 40dba would probably be perfect. I like the idea of PWM, but that is not a requirement either.

Questions for you guys:
1. Without money being an object, but with a concern for noise levels, what is the OPTIMAL way to use the bottom of the case without modding? Putting 2 rads there seems unappealing to me (as uninformed as i am) because i'd be blowing warm air through one of the rads. Would it be better to go with a thick rad like the monstaa? or actually put multiple rads down there?

2. Many users seem to be using 25mm fans. In my research i discovered 55mm (triebwerk) fans, and I felt this would be perfect for the bottom of the cosmos 2 (push pull triebwerks around a 240x120x80mm Monstaa rad). I read we have 200mm of thickness to use in that bottom rad slot... this would burn (55*2)+80 = 190mm (95%) of that space down there, that sounds perfect!

3. In the bottom rad area, the side door, and the rear exhaust, there looks to be plenty of space for > 25mm fans. Triebwerks(55mm) dont seem to be available anymore, so stepping down from that there are lots of 38mm fans out there. I've read san-ace's are good (http://www.svc.com/9g1212h1011.html), and had previously been interested in ultra kaze 2000's. What do you guys think of doing 38mm fans in general, or specifically for rads? Seems like the consumer segment hasn't really penetrated this market very much..(they all have an industrial feel to them







But it is hard for me to ignore the increases in performance (airflow, static pressure, noise reduction) from these fans... i figure if i have the space... why not?

4. Does anyone have a rad up top and a rad on the rear exhaust? If so, were you able to fit a 140mm rad there? How thick? What thickness fan? I'm thinking it would be badass to get something like this on a rad there -- http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_db_e/coolingfan/dcfan/dc_fan_detail.php?master_id=2515

5. Is it worth it (difficult) to attempt to mod the bottom or top of the cosmos to fit a larger rad (480mm on top or 360mm on bottom?). Assume i have no experience case modding. (i'd have to buy a dremel).

6. I'm looking at the alphacool xt45 for the ceiling of the cosmos 2, this seems the best possible use of the space because i can leave only 5mm unused before hitting the motherboard. I'm interested in hanging some fans off the bottom (over the motherboard) as i've seen some users in this topic have done. Does anyone use this specific rad in a cosmos 2? what are your experiences with it?

7. is anyone doing anything crazy/different with their airflow? Anyone pulling air IN from the top and exhausting out the front(200m) or sides? is this recommended instead of pushing case-warm air through your top rads?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> ...
> 
> Questions for you guys:
> 1. Without money being an object, but with a concern for noise levels, what is the OPTIMAL way to use the bottom of the case without modding? Putting 2 rads there seems unappealing to me (as uninformed as i am) because i'd be blowing warm air through one of the rads. Would it be better to go with a thick rad like the monstaa? or actually put multiple rads down there?
> 
> 2. Many users seem to be using 25mm fans. In my research i discovered 55mm (triebwerk) fans, and I felt this would be perfect for the bottom of the cosmos 2 (push pull triebwerks around a 240x120x80mm Monstaa rad). I read we have 200mm of thickness to use in that bottom rad slot... this would burn (55*2)+80 = 190mm (95%) of that space down there, that sounds perfect!
> 
> 3. In the bottom rad area, the side door, and the rear exhaust, there looks to be plenty of space for > 25mm fans. Triebwerks(55mm) dont seem to be available anymore, so stepping down from that there are lots of 38mm fans out there. I've read san-ace's are good (http://www.svc.com/9g1212h1011.html), and had previously been interested in ultra kaze 2000's. What do you guys think of doing 38mm fans in general, or specifically for rads? Seems like the consumer segment hasn't really penetrated this market very much..(they all have an industrial feel to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Does anyone have a rad up top and a rad on the rear exhaust? If so, were you able to fit a 140mm rad there? How thick? What thickness fan?
> 
> 5. Is it worth it (difficult) to attempt to mod the bottom or top of the cosmos to fit a larger rad (480mm on top or 360mm on bottom?). Assume i have no experience case modding. (i'd have to buy a dremel).
> 
> 6. I'm looking at the alphacool xt45 for the ceiling of the cosmos 2, this seems the best possible use of the space because i can leave only 5mm unused before hitting the motherboard. I'm interested in hanging some fans off the bottom (over the motherboard) as i've seen some users in this topic have done. Does anyone use this specific rad in a cosmos 2? what are your experiences with it?
> 
> 7. is anyone doing anything crazy/different with their airflow? Anyone pulling air IN from the top and exhausting out the front(200m) or sides? is this recommended instead of pushing case-warm air through your top rads?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


4. Yes, i have a 140 rad in the back but on the outside, the inside is too small for the 140 end tanks and therfore too small for connection tanks.. On the bright side tho, if you mount a 140 with the inlet/outlet facing up theyll align perfectly with the grommeted holes in the case (this is for the alphacool full copper) and by leaving it outside its only your man/girlcave who give the restrictions in terms of thickness







i recommend mounting it case-fan-rad-(fan) but if youre using alphacool and the supplemented screws with that mounting youll need 4 m3 washers since the heads on them are small enough to escape the mounting holes..

7. I have the normal crossflow in the bottom through just one monsta 240 with 6 120 fans intake in the middle 200, 120 on the side of the hdd rack blowing on the rest of my hardware then outlet on my top 360, intake from the back 140, all i can say is; dust's a b****







but temps are fine, tho i gonna change team over to phanteks enthoo primo


----------



## xaanix

Ok, so intake from the back but exhaust out the top.. can you give your loop details?

I wouldnt have thought to mount a 140 on the outside.. . do you have any problems with the tubes being exposed? do you transport this case (ever?). I do intend to bring mine to LAN's occassionally.. even though it's a monster and weighs as much as my wife.


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> Ok, so intake from the back but exhaust out the top.. can you give your loop details?
> 
> I wouldnt have thought to mount a 140 on the outside.. . do you have any problems with the tubes being exposed? do you transport this case (ever?). I do intend to bring mine to LAN's occassionally.. even though it's a monster and weighs as much as my wife.


As your wife haha









Yh, sure 2bayres dcp2.2 combo->360x30 rad-> ek supremacy block->140x60 rad outside(no showing tubes with compressions from bitspower at least)-> sli bridge with two gtx 680 blocks from ek -> tube res with another dcp2.2 pump combo-> 240x80-> bay res

The tamps are ~70c on my i7 2600k @4,8ghz and ~65 on my evga gtx 670 ftw sig 2 @stock

You can go to my pics for reference

Everything is done with ek parts except for rads from alphacool, fittings from bitspower and tubing from primoflex (3/8 by 5/8- found this the most appealing tubes to run)

Only transport was from the store to home, this was done in a ford focus wagon.. It was hard getting the case to fit in the trunk. Im glad that was an once and only trip


----------



## AbidingDude

This may not be the best place to ask but, Is the Cosmos 2 compatible with the H110?
half of the time I ask, people say it is and the other half of the time, People say the two aren't compatible.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> This may not be the best place to ask but, Is the Cosmos 2 compatible with the H110?
> half of the time I ask, people say it is and the other half of the time, People say the two aren't compatible.


An H110 fits easily in a pull config in a Cosmos II with any mobo, with the rad mounted to the top of the case and the fans mounted above it on top of the case (under the dust filter top).

Since there is ~47mm from the top of the mobo to the top of the Cosmos II case (+/- ~2mm depending on your mobo), you will not be able to fit both the H110's 29mm thick 280 radiator and the 25mm thick fan (total 54mm) inside the case in the normal push config.

Here's a pic I foung in another forum of a Cosmos II with an H110 mounted in the top, with the fans in a pull above it:



It _MIGHT_ be possible to add some thin 20mm or less 140mm push fans inside the case under your H110, like the 20mm thick AeroCool 140mm Streamliners or some such, depending on the location of the heat sink, 8 pin CPU cable connection, and memory on your mobo. However, even if you had room to do that - it would be very close - you wouldn't get a lot of air from thin fans like that so you wouldn't want to run slim 140s in just a push configuration by themselves, but they might help with whatever pull fans you have on top of the case/rad.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> An H110 fits easily in a pull config in a Cosmos II with any mobo, with the rad mounted to the top of the case and the fans mounted above it on top of the case (under the dust filter top).
> 
> Since there is ~47mm from the top of the mobo to the top of the Cosmos II case (+/- ~2mm depending on your mobo), you will not be able to fit both the H110's 29mm thick 280 radiator and the 25mm thick fan (total 54mm) inside the case in the normal push config.
> 
> Here's a pic I foung in another forum of a Cosmos II with an H110 mounted in the top, with the fans in a pull above it:
> 
> 
> 
> It _MIGHT_ be possible to add some thin 20mm or less 140mm push fans inside the case under your H110, like the 20mm thick AeroCool 140mm Streamliners or some such, depending on the location of the heat sink, 8 pin CPU cable connection, and memory on your mobo. However, even if you had room to do that - it would be very close - you wouldn't get a lot of air from thin fans like that so you wouldn't want to run slim 140s in just a push configuration by themselves, but they might help with whatever pull fans you have on top of the case/rad.


Great!
Thanks for this

I'll post the results


----------



## mmax63

DSCN0316.JPG 461k .JPG file


----------



## AbidingDude

my cosmos 2


----------



## xaanix

My current build.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## hpapa




----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpapa*


I think i pulled a neck muscle looking at your pic


----------



## unimatrixzero

Cooler Master cordially invites all Modders to join in the
COOLERMASTER WORLD MODDING CONTEST 2013..
Prizes and Recognition for all.


----------



## hpapa




----------



## hpapa




----------



## hpapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I think i pulled a neck muscle looking at your pic


Lol sorry about that, i think i got some better ones now.


----------



## Red1




----------



## Red1




----------



## Anth0789

^ Added!


----------



## suwit hrc thai

nzxt step


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> nzxt step
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is an awesome mod.


----------



## MykaAurora

Could someone point me to whomever done mod for their top filter? I meant their build log.

Thanks.


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

Hey so this is what I have done so far, I'm not a expect at modding







any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## iARDAs

I bought 6 Corsair SF 120 Quiet fans to replace the HDD, side panel and H100 fans that I have.

Let's see if it will be good.


----------



## LunaP

Hi all, been going back and forth looking through hardware lately, as I'm looking to update my system as its been over 3 years since my last build. I'm sporting the original Cosmos, and looking to upgrade to something sleeker, and the Cosmos II thus far has been constantly getting my attention. My qualm with the initial Cosmos was that with my 1200W Antec Powersupply there wasn't enough room for to spread out my video cards since there was about a 5mm gap needed to fit the card correctly, and for this reason had to keep the cards together.

So After browsing around a bit, I wanted to ask all the fellow Cosmos II owners their impressions, as I'm torn currently between going water cooling or Air. I'm completely new to watercooling, but I learn fast and I understand for a good system , a custom build w/ blocks and all is more rewarding than using a closed loop ( of which I'm currently using the h100 corsair atm)

So first off what I'll be putting into the new case is the RIVE BE w/ a 4960x for starters along w/ SLI Titans. I have 1 Titan currently (air) and nothing within my system set up for water cooling. My goal is to ultimately either go 3 titans or just pop in 1 for now, and a 3rd down the road.

I've read discouraging posts earlier on in the thread where people claim that certain pumps and or units don't fit within their system, though I'm not sure what would be best for mine in terms, as I'll be asking more questions within the water cooling thread as well, I just wanted to hear any downsides mainly about this case if any prior to pulling the trigger as I"m slowly purchasing parts as I go.

Appreciate the feed back and hoping to catch up on this thread over the weekend. Ultimately I'm looking to get my PC as quiet as possible ( within reason as I do know Video card fans CAN get loud )


----------



## FireDragon

I currently have a Cosmos II and have the main build compete except for the Titan. Waiting on the Hydro Copper. I don't have water cooling in place yet. However, while I know that many people put everything in the main case, that approach is not the most efficient for cooling because the radiators are not being cooled by the ambient temperature. Instead the temperature in the case, which will be higher than ambient will limit the cooling possible. Consequently, I recommend that the radiators be placed outside of the case.

Personally, I am building an entirely separate case to hold all of my water cooling equipment with its own power supply. That case will have quick release connectors to the Cosmos case which in turn will only have the water connections to the CPU block, motherboard block and titan block. If you take a similar approach then you don't really need to worry about what will fit in the case because, at most, you will have a pump and reservoir plus connections to your block. If your CPU block has the pump built in (as mine does) then you only need to worry about the reservoir. There are lots of different shapes and sizes available, so you can find someplace to put them. In my case I have 4 optical drives, 4 SSD drives and 10 hard drives and two of my motherboard slots are taken up with the raid controller (and I have ten fans plus acoustic foam to make the system even tighter). Even so, I could find a place for a pump and reservoir.

If you do put the radiators in the system then you have several choices depending on how many drive slots are taken, how much modding you want to do the case and how much heat you need to dissipate. But others have been very successful in cramming lots of radiator in the case so you should be able to do so as well. I would go on the assumption it will work (because it will), get the Cosmos II case, get everything working on air and then adding the water cooling. At that point you will know exactly how much space you have to play with and you just need to consider the form factors of the radiators and fans that you will use. I wouldn't get those until the air cooling is stable. Just my opinion, but it is what I am doing.


----------



## LunaP

Wow, thanks for that, I haven't even begun to consider air flow yet and the way you described putting the radiator and others in a sep case made me take a 2nd look at a cube design. Corsair Carbide Air 540 is my only other choice atm so I'm highly debating between the 2. I do want to be able to do the best of both sides, but also curious if more space equates to better airflow or more room for heat to build up in.


----------



## FireDragon

If a cube design would allow you to partition the air flow, it would allow the side with the radiator(s) to have ambient air flow and the other would have the elevated temperature (due to the heat dissipated by components not directly water cooled). That would have the same effect as a separate case. For my system, the large number of drives completely fills the Cosmos II case and I haven't seen a cube that I like as well. But I don't mind a separate case.

One advantage of a separate case is that all of the water cooling is independent. I can upgrade it or change it without regard to the main system. I can even change to sub-ambient cooling or to PEC cooling. I can upgrade the main system, and my only concern is possibly different water blocks for the changed components. I keep most of the possible water leaks away from the electronics. Using the quick release connectors allows fast removal and changing of components. I am using Koolance's QD4 connectors. A pair runs about $25 and I could potentially use as many as 30 connections. Obviously I can use barbs in some places and quick release connectors elsewhere, but I really like the quick release connectors. The QD4s are spec'ed to splill less that 0.1 ml (barely enough to wet the connector) each time they are disconnected.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

....computers are never done.........


----------



## Nelrum

Greetings.
Recently I got a new Cosmos 2 and I really love this case by the exception of one little detail. The front "door", or rather I should call it sliding panel makes a really annoying rattling sound caused by even a slightest vibration of cooler fans inside. And I'm not sure how to deal with this issue properly.








Right now I have a small piece of rubber between it and front grating. While it's eliminating this annoying rattling sound it is also preventing panel from opening so I need to pull the rubber out of there whenever I need to use a CD-rom.

Did any of you ever encountered such a problem and how did you fixed it?
Will be happy for any suggestions or advices on the matter.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelrum*
> 
> Greetings.
> Recently I got a new Cosmos 2 and I really love this case by the exception of one little detail. The front "door", or rather I should call it sliding panel makes a really annoying rattling sound caused by even a slightest vibration of cooler fans inside. And I'm not sure how to deal with this issue properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have a small piece of rubber between it and front grating. While it's eliminating this annoying rattling sound it is also preventing panel from opening so I need to pull the rubber out of there whenever I need to use a CD-rom.
> 
> Did any of you ever encountered such a problem and how did you fixed it?
> Will be happy for any suggestions or advices on the matter.


If you are in North America:
http://support.coolermaster.com/entries/23291097-Online-RMA-Steps
They may want you to submit a 'part request' for a new sliding door assy instead if it's somnething they think you can replace yourself.

If not in N. America, you can follow the suggestion on that page.


----------



## Nelrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> If you are in North America:
> http://support.coolermaster.com/entries/23291097-Online-RMA-Steps
> They may want you to submit a 'part request' for a new sliding door assy instead if it's somnething they think you can replace yourself.
> 
> If not in N. America, you can follow the suggestion on that page.


I'm not in NA and RMA is not an options since It'll take too much effort to disassemble PC and send this case away. And I think it's perfectly possible to fix this issue without RMAing it or ordering any new parts.
I'm going to disassemble the front panel this weekend and see what can be done but first I thought that maybe someone encountered similar problem and can give some useful advice about how to fix it best way.

It's actually not the first Cooler Master case I own. And each and every one of them had something rattling. So I'm kind of used to deal with this kind of problems myself.







This time it'll just take a bit more effort to take this sliding panel out since as I can see you can't get it out without taking the buttons panel away first.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelrum*
> 
> I'm not in NA and RMA is not an options since It'll take too much effort to disassemble PC and send this case away. And I think it's perfectly possible to fix this issue without RMAing it or ordering any new parts.
> I'm going to disassemble the front panel this weekend and see what can be done but first I thought that maybe someone encountered similar problem and can give some useful advice about how to fix it best way.


In the earlier pages of this topic (not sure exactly, but I believe somewhere in the first 50 pages), someone had a problem with their sliding door, I think they posted a video of it, and iirc it was doing something similar to yours, though yours sounds worse. A CM rep responded to it here and had them either submit an RMA request or a part request, I'm not sure which.

Seems others have had similar problems here, so maybe one will respond. I don't recall any that were able to fix it themselves though.

After reading about the problem in some of the posts here before I got my case, I've always been careful to open/close the door very slowly, so as not to strip out the little gear that lets it slide up/down. I just barely touch it and it slides down slowly by itself, and when closing I slide it up equally as slow.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimusmaximus*
> 
> Hey all new member here.
> I just picked up my cosmos 2 yesterday.3 hour round trip to the dealer.
> I still have the original cosmos 1000 as my gaming pc, the cosmos 2 will be replacing it.
> My problem is the front door does not slide as it should.See my youtube video here.Sorry
> for the quality.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNa6IlZgGeA&feature=g-upl&context=G2ed923fAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> I have not transferred my hardware as I am waiting to see what the dealer and cooler master will
> do about this.It is a lot of money to have something like this happen out of the box.I really like the
> aluminum door on my cosmos 1000, this plastic sliding door just seems destined to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi MortimusMaximus, PM me your email so we can get this rectified. That is not normal.*
Click to expand...

That's the post I was thinking of. Reading it back now his sliding door wasn't really doing the same as yours, so maybe yours is something that can be remedied without needing to replace anything. Something is definitely wrong though. My door is very solid feeling and not prone to any sort of rattling/vibrating around at any point up or down.


----------



## unimatrixzero

You Guy's are the Best... SO JOIN UP with the BEST in the
Cooler Master Case Mod Competition going on until Jan 2014

CMSTC is WIN...

Source http://mod.coolermaster.com/


----------



## suwit hrc thai

one of our baby


----------



## Anth0789

^ wow that's well made!


----------



## xaanix

-Looking for opinions-

Which is better for water cooling performance, for the top of a cosmos 2 case:

Option 1:
3 - Sanyo Denki 9G1212H1011 120x38mm fans, blowing DOWN into the case (push only config), with a alphacool xt45 underneath (dimensions 120x360x45mm)
OR:
Pick a suitable 30mm Rad (something like this perhaps: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15665/ex-rad-374/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161#blank with the chance of getting 5 fans on it (one will be blocked by the cpu power connector), so 2 would be push pull, one would be push only.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> -Looking for opinions-
> 
> Which is better for water cooling performance, for the top of a cosmos 2 case:
> 
> Option 1:
> 3 - Sanyo Denki 9G1212H1011 120x38mm fans, blowing DOWN into the case (push only config), with a alphacool xt45 underneath (dimensions 120x360x45mm)
> OR:
> Pick a suitable 30mm Rad (something like this perhaps: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15665/ex-rad-374/Alphacool_NexXxoS_ST30_Full_Copper_Slim_Profile_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161#blank with the chance of getting 5 fans on it (one will be blocked by the cpu power connector), so 2 would be push pull, one would be push only.


I would put a Alphacool xt45 under the top and on top three fans that pull the hot air from the radiator outside of the case ...








is so powerful and aesthetically beautiful ...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I would put a Alphacool xt45 under the top and on top three fans that pull the hot air from the radiator outside of the case ...


^ +1 to this, especially using proven fans like AP-15s.

That'll be exactly how I'll be doing it when I get around to putting my Cosmo 2 underwater.

As far as using the fans to push down instead, I suspect there wouldn't be anything positive gained by blowing the heat your are trying to remove from the CPU (& GPU/s?) back down onto all the the other components, but you could always flip the fans around to see what works best for you.


----------



## xaanix

as far as i've understood, the 9G1212H1011 fans are some of the best fans out there in terms of noise level, noise quality and static pressure.

They were sold out almost everywhere so I jumped on them when I finally found them. I have more than i need, I'll probably sell a few at the LAN i'm going to this weekend.

I haven't purchased any AP-15s yet, i've been waiting for sidewinder to get them back in stock, that said, even though GT's are awesome, they are still 25mm and a 38mm fan like the 9G1212H1011 should (and reportedly does) beat it in terms of noise and airflow.

The reasoning for blowing down into the case is that it gets the cooler ambient air temperature across the radiator (cooling the liquid as much as possible) prior to sending it across the components.. and yes at the expense of warming the case air a bit. This wouldn't be the only rad in the case however so hopefully most of the really hot air will be taken out by this point..

I would have 2 rads minimum,

One would be an alphacool monstaa (240x120x80mm) on the bottom of the cosmos 2, i hope to have this remove most of the heat using ambient air that gets directly pumped out of the case...

Should i consider radiators with a higher fin density?
won't a pull config suffer to achieve static pressure compared to a push config?
assuming GPUs, CPU, and VRM are under water, what would an acceptable case temperature be? (is 40-48C ok?)
the 9G1212H1011 are rated for around 100 CFM ( http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971 ), i found that i like to run them around 80% speed for a nice performance/noise ratio -- i'm guessing this is probably 80CFM then (not sure if this is accurate).. which means 3 of them are going to push 240CFM of air into the case. I have 2 others which i will switch to exhaust. They are on the side door, so i think the actual air quantity they move through those vents will be diminished... but assuming they move 100CFM combined, i need about 140CFM elsewhere in exhaust to keep it somewhat balanced. This has me thinking of turning the 200mm fan around and having it exhaust instead of intake.. And possibly using the rear 140mm as an exhaust as well (although i'd really rather use this as an additional intake with another rad on it. Anything more will require modding... with my easier options being to convert the bottom to a 3x120 rad, or the top to a 4x120 rad... but i'm not experienced in this area and i dont want to mess up hundreds of dollars worth of gear.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

I unfortunatelly had to sell my Amazing Cosmos 2 because my wife thought it was taking up lots of space. 

Anyway while I was carrying it to its new seller, a neighbour asked me if I was carrying some kind of a heater









Man I will miss the case.

Such an amazing case that even if it has no components inside, makes you feel like you own the best configuration in the universe.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> as far as i've understood, the 9G1212H1011 fans are some of the best fans out there in terms of noise level, noise quality and static pressure. [...]
> 
> the 9G1212H1011 are rated for around 100 CFM ( http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971 ), [...]


38mm thick San Ace's.

If those are the fans you were thinking of using as push fans into the case on a top-mounted rad (or pull as an exhaust), I don't think you'll be able to fit fans thicker than 25mm up top and have them fit under the cover.


----------



## xaanix

i tested it (without screwing them in) and they looked like they are going to fit -- they JUST make it. It is so close that it seems to me that top section was clearly designed for 38mm fans as the maximum thickness. The toughest one is the one all the way towards the front, it was bumping into some of the cables from the front panel but those can be pushed/moved a bit.. and that would happen with any fan (even 25mm)


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I unfortunatelly had to sell my Amazing Cosmos 2 because my wife thought it was taking up lots of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway while I was carrying it to its new seller, a neighbour asked me if I was carrying some kind of a heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I will miss the case.
> 
> Such an amazing case that even if it has no components inside, makes you feel like you own the best configuration in the universe.


That really sucks. Sorry to hear that. Fortunately for me it was my wife who bought me the case in the first place when she had me build her a rig as well


----------



## Sea Monkey

I've made it about 3/5 of the way through this thread so far, but since I finally did some cable management, I figured I'd show off my rig. Please add me.



















I seem to be one of the few people who bought this case for the number of drives it can hold. Even after tidying everything up, with all of those cables going to the hard drives right next to the hinge, I have to use a bit of force to get that back panel to latch.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice added!


----------



## FireDragon

The number of drives it would hold was essential for me as well. I have 4 optical drives (one Blue Ray, three DVD / CD), 4 SSD drives and 10 HDD drives stuffed into my case. I built some custom power cables to assist with the routing. I have had some issues with bad connectors, so I may need to redo that or have it redone by someone else. I had to remove the hot swap drive bay to add an extra optical drive, build a special 2 SSD carrier with face plate to use the remaining 1" high space and then use a two SSD adapter for a 3 1/2" bay. I used a LSI MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC (with CacheCade and CacheVault) and Intel Controller Card Res2Sv240 24 Port to implement a 16TB RAID 6 using 8 drives with a hot spare and 2 512GB SSDs in RAID1 for caching. An additional HDD is used for drive C image backups. Drive C is a 1TB drive built from two 512GB SSDs in RAID 0.

What drives are in your system and how do you have them configured? Did you have to do any mods to get all of the drives in?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> What drives are in your system and how do you have them configured? Did you have to do any mods to get all of the drives in?


Hard Drives:

ST3000DM001-9YN1 (3TB)
HDS5C303 (3TB)
HDS5C303 (3TB)
HDS5C404 (4TB)
ST4000DM000-1F21 (4TB)
HDS5C404 (4TB)
ST32000542AS (2TB)
HDS5C404 (4TB)
ST2000DL003-9VT166 (2TB)
WD30EZRX-00DC080 (3TB)
ST4000DM000-1F2168 (4TB)
WD30EZRX-00DC080 (3TB)
HDS722020ALA330 (2TB)

SSD:

PX-128M3 (128GB)

Optical:

SH-S223Q (DVD/RW)

USB HDD:
HD103UJ (2TB)

Six drives connected to the onboard AMD SATA, one on the onboard JMicron, and eight on an LSI 9211-8i in IT mode.

There's one more external 2TB connected in this screenshot that I don't have listed above. It's whatever drive is in my Argosy HV335T. Fenchurch is my iMod.


----------



## FireDragon

I didn't include external drives since they weren't actually in the case. I have at least three of those (I lose track sometimes), but I don't really use them. I also have a number of virtual CD drives which I didn't count.

How are you using your plethora of drives? Since you appear to have one partition per drive that would be a lot of splitting up.

In my case







the partitions are fairly simple.

b: - Backup drive for system images
c: - System drive that contains all applications and a limited amount of data. Benchmarks about 4 times faster than most SSDs.
r: - 16TB RAID 6 that contains all data. Benchmarks like an SSD due to the large SSD cache.
u: - Extra 300G left over from RAID 6 after splitting 16TB off (the largest partition that allows os compression and encryption). This has some virtual machines, the rest are on the r: drive.


----------



## epmae

Aww I can't wait to update, I just got my hands on the case a few days ago and starting to set things up.

I have to send my ram back, one of the sticks are bad.









Stats are here from CPU-Z Validator.
i7-4930K
Asus X79-DELUXE
G.SKILL Trident X 32GB DDR3 2666

http://valid.canardpc.com/ruekfq

Some terrible photos, add me if you want! I would like to keep updating my case.





Need some massive wiring clean up....its a mess right now. :/


----------



## epmae

Big thread!!!


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Hard Drives:
> 
> ST3000DM001-9YN1 (3TB)
> HDS5C303 (3TB)
> HDS5C303 (3TB)
> HDS5C404 (4TB)
> ST4000DM000-1F21 (4TB)
> HDS5C404 (4TB)
> ST32000542AS (2TB)
> HDS5C404 (4TB)
> ST2000DL003-9VT166 (2TB)
> WD30EZRX-00DC080 (3TB)
> ST4000DM000-1F2168 (4TB)
> WD30EZRX-00DC080 (3TB)
> HDS722020ALA330 (2TB)
> 
> SSD:
> 
> PX-128M3 (128GB)
> 
> Optical:
> 
> SH-S223Q (DVD/RW)
> 
> USB HDD:
> HD103UJ (2TB)
> 
> Six drives connected to the onboard AMD SATA, one on the onboard JMicron, and eight on an LSI 9211-8i in IT mode.
> 
> There's one more external 2TB connected in this screenshot that I don't have listed above. It's whatever drive is in my Argosy HV335T. Fenchurch is my iMod.


Damn all those TB full of porn..and most of them are almost full







. Just kidding but I never seen so many drives in a regular desktop. Most I had was 5 drives and I though that was overkill


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> Damn all those TB full of porn..and most of them are almost full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just kidding but I never seen so many drives in a regular desktop. Most I had was 5 drives and I though that was overkill


No porn on this machine. That all fits on a 400GB drive in another machine. This one's full of movies, TV shows, and music.


----------



## FireDragon

I don't bother with movies and tv shows, but I have about 1/2 TB of music. I rip all of my CDs to FLAC and to MP3. Around 300GB and 80GB, respectively.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Added!


----------



## theturbofd

Just put my system into my new case ;]


----------



## epmae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just put my system into my new case ;]


looks sweet! nice and clean!

any plans for a full water cooling system?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Hello!
Can I join the club?


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Arkadius

Hey Guys. I'm new !


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epmae*
> 
> looks sweet! nice and clean!
> 
> any plans for a full water cooling system?


I would love to but the case and the 2 770s killed my pockets for a while haha.

Only thing that has made me mad about the case is the fan controller doesn't accept PWM fans :/


----------



## z7x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkadius*
> 
> Hey Guys. I'm new !


Looks nice. What's that bits power cover? Where can I get it from?


----------



## 2slick4u

I love my Cosmos 2 it is so much bigger than my 650D I had lol love it but look's so big on my table haha


----------



## Arkadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z7x*
> 
> Looks nice. What's that bits power cover? Where can I get it from?


This is of my own making.


----------



## NIK1

Did you make the glass side door or did you buy it somewhere. Looks dam good.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Did you make the glass side door or did you buy it somewhere. Looks dam good.


MNPCTech makes those clear side panels, with & without holes for the HDD bay fans.
http://www.mnpctech.com/CoolerMaster_Cosmos_2_Clear_Side_Panels.html


----------



## Kronvict

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*






Sweet side panel. Reminds me of my build







I recently installed the NZXT Hue LEDs in mine.


----------



## epmae

Now I want to buy them.

to fan or not to fan that is the question.

I really like it.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> 
> Sweet side panel. Reminds me of my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently installed the NZXT Hue LEDs in mine.


I love how you have the hole's there for your fans








But overall still love the window








sweet system you have. I cant find the hue anywhere local


----------



## funfordcobra

I just finished my build. I7 4770k, h100i water cooler.
Gigabyte z87 overclock board, 16 GB 2133 corsair ram.

Three way sli with asus gtx770 direct cu ii,
Ax1200 psu, 3 asus 144hz 1ms 24" screens.

It's scored top 50 in sli 3 way in 3dmark extreme. It's a real joy to play.




































http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7327247

3d mark scores.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I just finished my build. I7 4770k, h100i water cooler.
> Gigabyte z87 overclock board, 16 GB 2133 corsair ram.
> 
> Three way sli with asus gtx770 direct cu ii,
> Ax1200 psu, 3 asus 144hz 1ms 24" screens.
> 
> It's scored top 50 in sli 3 way in 3dmark extreme. It's a real joy to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7327247
> 
> 3d mark scores.


Really nice scores there man, but don't you want some case with your fans?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I just finished my build. I7 4770k, h100i water cooler.
> Gigabyte z87 overclock board, 16 GB 2133 corsair ram.
> 
> Three way sli with asus gtx770 direct cu ii,
> Ax1200 psu, 3 asus 144hz 1ms 24" screens.
> 
> It's scored top 50 in sli 3 way in 3dmark extreme. It's a real joy to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7327247
> 
> 3d mark scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice scores there man, but don't you want some case with your fans?
Click to expand...

I clipped ya there abandoned







Nice rig









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7109226 hehe





http://imageshack.us/a/img717/2742/bf3quad.jpg


----------



## unimatrixzero

Has Anyone of you guys seen this ..

http://event.coolermaster.com/cosmos_se/


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Has Anyone of you guys seen this ..
> 
> http://event.coolermaster.com/cosmos_se/


Oh ho, glad I haven't sold my Cosmos II yet lol. Very cool sweepstakes


----------



## qcktthfm1

I threw my cosmos 1000 box, where could I find my serial number


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I threw my cosmos 1000 box, where could I find my serial number


Your serial # should be on a sticker with a barcode on the back of the case (or, at least that's where it was on my Cosmos 2).


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Your serial # should be on a sticker with a barcode on the back of the case (or, at least that's where it was on my Cosmos 2).


Got it! The sticker just below the rear fan grill. Thank you


----------



## suwit hrc thai

THE PINKPANTER BY HRC High Resolution Computers Shop


----------



## gponcho

That is one sweet looking build! Love the pink concept! How about an external shot, did you paint the case Pink as well?


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

what do you guys think?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

[quote name="RoshanJDeSilva" what do you guys think?







[/quote]

Looks hot to me, top job dude!!!


----------



## kamahlGUI

Just want to share my COSMOS 2 in comparison with different brand case





Small Medium Large


----------



## Panther Al

Looking at a new case for a new build, and peeking back at the C2. Has anyone used the AquaComputer Rads in this case? I don't believe its possible to put one up top: the AMS is 63mm thick, and from what I can see there is only roughly 50mm between the roof panel and the Motherboard.

My idea, up for review, is to place 2 AMS 240's in the bottom, A Black Ice 360 of one model or another up top. Issue for the lower is that while I believe the AMS 240's will fit thickness wise, not sure as to the height and length. In a perfect world, would love to do an all Aquacomputer build, but.. it is what it is. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Looking at a new case for a new build, and peeking back at the C2. Has anyone used the AquaComputer Rads in this case? I don't believe its possible to put one up top: the AMS is 63mm thick, and from what I can see there is only roughly 50mm between the roof panel and the Motherboard.
> 
> My idea, up for review, is to place 2 AMS 240's in the bottom, A Black Ice 360 of one model or another up top. Issue for the lower is that while I believe the AMS 240's will fit thickness wise, not sure as to the height and length. In a perfect world, would love to do an all Aquacomputer build, but.. it is what it is. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


The Black Ice Stealth GT is definitely the way to go for the top rad in Cosmos 2s, which have limited room up top. I use one in my Cosmos 2 and I'm very happy with it. The 30FPI certainly makes up for its 29mm thickness. Assuming you'll be removing the bottom hard drive cages completely (including the mounting rails, which is easy), there is roughly 148mm ( 5 7/8in) between the bottom of the case and the top of the bottom compartment/middle panel. Those AMS rads are 146mm tall when positioned on their side, which will be a crazy tight fit, but I suppose you could make it happen. Personally, I prefer a little more wiggle room and use a single 240mm Alphacool Monsta, which is only 124mm tall on it's side.

If you're into the idea of using the same brand rad throughout your build you should put two 240mm Black Ice GTX Xtreme rads in the bottom. I kind of want to do that myself because of the increased surface area it would offer over my Monsta, but I don't feel like fussing with connecting the radiators and all that. Another option would be to use all Alphacool rads and put an ST30 or XT45 up top and UT60s or a Monsta in the bottom. I recommend Black Ice though for their high FPI and increased surface cooling area. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## Panther Al

Thanks for the help!

What I am looking at cooling is to start with, a single 3820, and a pair of Titans. I figure with 840mm of rad space, I should be fine.







Eventually get a faster CPU and another Titan or two, but for now, I think that aught to do nicely.


----------



## iPEN

Hello guys,

May I join the club?









Here are some pics of my config:


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice setup and added!


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> ^ Nice setup and added!


Thanks mate


----------



## koniu777

Hi everyone







been long time since I posted anything in this thread, this is my latest creation, hope you guys like it


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been long time since I posted anything in this thread, this is my latest creation, hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I luv it!

How is the glowing shelf made? Is there a guide somewhere? I wouldn't know where to look because I don't know what to call it.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been long time since I posted anything in this thread, this is my latest creation, hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I luv it!
> 
> How is the glowing shelf made? Is there a guide somewhere? I wouldn't know where to look because I don't know what to call it.
Click to expand...

I made a rough guide some time ago on the light panel, I'll dig it up for you when I get back home.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> May I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my config:


We have the same cpu, mobo, vid card sli & case







Why you take out the mobo I/O cover?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I luv it!
> 
> How is the glowing shelf made? Is there a guide somewhere? I wouldn't know where to look because I don't know what to call it.


Ok I have found the guide I made in April, keep in mind that the guide shows the panel I've done for a Storm Stryker with the frame done out of aluminium. This panels is made little different(easier) I just used plastic channel purchased at McMaster-Carr.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387299/build-log-rough-guide-light-panel

Link to the U channel I got from McMaster. Part# 85065K33

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3565/=pl02d2


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Ok I have found the guide I made in April, keep in mind that the guide shows the panel I've done for a Storm Stryker with the frame done out of aluminium. This panels is made little different(easier) I just used plastic channel purchased at McMaster-Carr.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387299/build-log-rough-guide-light-panel
> 
> Link to the U channel I got from McMaster. Part# 85065K33
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3565/=pl02d2


Thanks! + rep


----------



## SchedaVideo

This is my work, slowly bring to an end.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchedaVideo*
> 
> This is my work, slowly bring to an end.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I want to see this when it's done. What is the white stuff you are using to fill in the gap? Bondo?


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I want to see this when it's done. What is the white stuff you are using to fill in the gap? Bondo?


stucco superlight



will update with more photos soon as the work will continue


----------



## SirRobinII

think im going to make one lol https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152067378915817.1073741926.111057690816&type=1

edit
damn its a cosmos se :C


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> think im going to make one lol https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152067378915817.1073741926.111057690816&type=1
> 
> edit
> damn its a cosmos se :C


CRAZY


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

Having issues with my xspc reservoir can someone show me how they mount theirs on their cosmos 2? i can only use one screw and it doesn't stay straight


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2pacalypsenow*
> 
> Having issues with my xspc reservoir can someone show me how they mount theirs on their cosmos 2? i can only use one screw and it doesn't stay straight




I have mine mounted in higher-up bays. Maybe that would help? I'm using the stock easy-mount button mechanism to hold mine in place and I too was only able to get one of them to match up. It's only mounted on one side too. Maybe if you put screws on both sides it would straighten out? I was still able to get it to look pretty clean though.


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

alright i tried that but to actually try it im gonna have to remove evertyhitng and flush the loop first :-/ good thing is that im already gonna do that once my red tubing comes in so ill try it when it arrives . Thank you


----------



## Ensabrenoir

A little cable clean up


----------



## DMT94

Got a 7990 and here's the result until I get my water cooling stuff


----------



## gponcho

Nice Rig,

What did you use for your tubing?


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been long time since I posted anything in this thread, this is my latest creation, hope you guys like it


Very nice,

What did you use for your tubing. Like how it maintains its curves.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Nice Rig,
> 
> What did you use for your tubing?


Thank you, I used primochill rigid tubing for this build.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thank you, I used primochill rigid tubing for this build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


How did you get the nice curves?

I use promochil but did not get the nice angles you did?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thank you, I used primochill rigid tubing for this build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the nice curves?
> 
> I use promochil but did not get the nice angles you did?
Click to expand...

It's rigid tubing made out of acrylic, you make the bends by heating it up with a heat gun.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> It's rigid tubing made out of acrylic, you make the bends by heating it up with a heat gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Sweet! thanks for the input.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> How did you get the nice curves?
> 
> I use promochil but did not get the nice angles you did?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> It's rigid tubing made out of acrylic, you make the bends by heating it up with a heat gun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Sweet! thanks for the input.
> 
> Much appreciated.


If you are interested in going with rigid acrylic, this would be the place to start ...

Acrylic pipebending 101
http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_20


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

So i flushed my water cooling kit and the tubes look like this , anybody know what causes and how to stop t from happening again , also will i have to clean the water blocks?


----------



## qcktthfm1

*1st Question*
Anyone using H100i, happens the Link cable isn't long enough goes from the back of the mobo to the bottom mobo usb header?

Any extension cable I can get?
Just couple inches short (upload pix when home) Cosmos 2 too big?







...

*2nd Question*
Is there a way to get rid of the whole bunch "case fan controller & led" cables?
coz I'm not gonna use them in a moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roxycon

Cant you just run it behind the mb and not the mb tray?

If ts still too short get on of these

For the cables just open up the top and unplug them, theyre just secured with glue from a glue gun


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2pacalypsenow*
> 
> So i flushed my water cooling kit and the tubes look like this , anybody know what causes and how to stop t from happening again , also will i have to clean the water blocks?


See the Plasticizer Problems / Discussion / Gallery thread. That is probably plasticizer issues. You will probably need to get different tubing next time.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Thanks Roxycon







Love NZXT stuff, must get one! I run out of USB header too!

You mean cable goes under the mobo standoff? Great idea!


@Anth0789 please add me,
I've been around this post like few months, finally get my toy b4 Christmas.
Thank you


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> *1st Question*
> Anyone using H100i, happens the Link cable isn't long enough goes from the back of the mobo to the bottom mobo usb header?
> 
> Any extension cable I can get?
> Just couple inches short (upload pix when home) Cosmos 2 too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use Corsair link for anything, but I believe it just plugs into a USB 2.0 header on the mobo. If that's the case then a internal USB header extension cable ought to work ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201024
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22079
Quote:


> *2nd Question*
> Is there a way to get rid of the whole bunch "case fan controller & led" cables?
> coz I'm not gonna use them in a moment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just wrapped up all the cables I wasn't going to use, secured them together with a twist tie / zip tie, and tucked them in the top/front of the case near the controller out of sight.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Thank you Unicr0nhunter too







Great extension cables!!


----------



## Anth0789

qcktthfm1 added!


----------



## mikep577

Hi just finished my Cosmos 2 Rig, hope you can add me to the this owners club


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikep577*
> 
> Hi just finished my Cosmos 2 Rig, hope you can add me to the this owners club


Welcome aboard!


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys, I'm starting the assembly of my rig and I'd like to ask some help. Anyone knows if theres any problem to use the RAD like This, I meant with the ports on the side instead of the top or bottom:



Your help will be very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm starting the assembly of my rig and I'd like to ask some help. Anyone knows if theres any problem to use the RAD like This, I meant with the ports on the side instead of the top or bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> Your help will be very welcome.
> 
> Thanks


There's no problem with doing this. Is that a 140 or 120 rad? I just picked up a Black Ice Xtreme 140mm rad for the front of my Cosmos 2. Needed some extra rad surface area to accommodate the 4th 7970 I'm adding to my system.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> There's no problem with doing this. Is that a 140 or 120 rad? I just picked up a Black Ice Xtreme 140mm rad for the front of my Cosmos 2. Needed some extra rad surface area to accommodate the 4th 7970 I'm adding to my system.


Thanks craptastic7, this is a Monsta 140mm I'll be using it on push pull config with two Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm.
May I ask you how you took off the front cage rivets? I'm having some head ache with the two on the bottom.


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Thanks craptastic7, this is a Monsta 140mm I'll be using it on push pull config with two Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm.
> May I ask you how you took off the front cage rivets? I'm having some head ache with the two on the bottom.


All I used is a flat head screwdriver and a hammer. I wedged the screwdriver toward the rivet head and gave it a few good whacks and it popped right off. Don't be afraid to hit it hard, they'll pop right off and you won't damage the case.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> All I used is a flat head screwdriver and a hammer. I wedged the screwdriver toward the rivet head and gave it a few good whacks and it popped right off. Don't be afraid to hit it hard, they'll pop right off and you won't damage the case.


I was afraid to do that and damage the case. Thanks, I tried and it worked fine















I want to covver the motherboard tray with an Acrylic, what would be the best way to fix the acrylic in there, I saw a lot of rigs with that but no one shows how the cover was fixed.


----------



## Maragast

*This is my project: "RED TITAN"*

Case: Cooler Master Cosmos 2
I7 3770k 3,5 Ghz - OC 4,6 Ghz ; Asus Maximus V Formula; 2-way SLI NVidia Geforce GTX Titan (Gigabyte); Corsair Dominator 2x 8 GB 1866 Mhx DDR3; Seasonic Platinum 860 (80 Plus Platinum 860W); Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500 GB; 3x Acer HN274H 27" z Nvidia 3D Vision; Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Case Modding:


----------



## Maragast

*ALL REV. OF RED TITAN:

1. REV.*







*2. REV.*



*3. REV.*





*FINAL REV.*



















*AND THIS IS MY GAME & WORK STACION*


----------



## Anth0789

^ Very nice!

You're added!


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

trying to sleeve my cosmos 2 fan controller cables the colored ones , how do i remove the pin covers?


----------



## bomberjun

Mugen


----------



## Slyck

So I had to join because I have to ask Maragast where they bought that desk. Well I also joined because I started working on my pc again, here's a pic to join the group.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys, I need some help again. Now with this guy http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=24132

I Don't know much about this, I was thinking on use this to plug all the fans I'm using on my project (6 coolermaster excalibur 120mm and 2 cougar 140mm) but I also want to control the fans speed with the cosmos II fan controler, so I was wonder if its possible to do this with that component?

I Also saw this one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=38757

but I dont know if it's possible to do what I want.

Could you help me?

Thanks, and Happy new year


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello guys, I need some help again. Now with this guy http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=24132
> 
> I Don't know much about this, I was thinking on use this to plug all the fans I'm using on my project (6 coolermaster excalibur 120mm and 2 cougar 140mm) *but I also want to control the fans speed with the cosmos II fan controler*, so I was wonder if its possible to do this with that component?
> 
> I Also saw this one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=38757
> 
> but I dont know if it's possible to do what I want.
> 
> Could you help me?
> 
> Thanks, and Happy new year


Assuming your fans are 3-pin (non-pwm) fans, why not just plug all of the fans into your Cosmo 2 controller. I've had 13 fans connected to mine running 24/7 for almost 2 years now.

The first device you linked - Bitspower X-Station Power-Extension II - uses two 4 pin molex inputs from your PSU to output to many 3-pin fans at different voltages. No, it cannot be used with the Cosmos 2 fan controller.

The second item you linked - ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - is a PWM splitter hub. It uses a PWM signal from the CPU_FAN header on a motherboard combined with either a 4 pin molex or a SATA plug from your PSU as input to allow PWM control for up to 8 PWM (4-pin) fans. No, it cannot be used with a Cosmos 2 fan controller.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello guys, I need some help again. Now with this guy http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=24132
> 
> I Don't know much about this, I was thinking on use this to plug all the fans I'm using on my project (6 coolermaster excalibur 120mm and 2 cougar 140mm) but I also want to control the fans speed with the cosmos II fan controler, so I was wonder if its possible to do this with that component?
> 
> I Also saw this one http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=38757
> 
> but I dont know if it's possible to do what I want.
> 
> Could you help me?
> 
> Thanks, and Happy new year


using hte controller is not possible, since its voltage controlled and not PWM.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slyck*
> 
> So I had to join because I have to ask Maragast where they bought that desk. Well I also joined because I started working on my pc again, here's a pic to join the group.


Okay added!


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Assuming your fans are 3-pin (non-pwm) fans, why not just plug all of the fans into your Cosmo 2 controller. I've had 13 fans connected to mine running 24/7 for almost 2 years now.
> 
> The first device you linked - Bitspower X-Station Power-Extension II - uses two 4 pin molex inputs from your PSU to output to many 3-pin fans at different voltages. No, it cannot be used with the Cosmos 2 fan controller.
> 
> The second item you linked - ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - is a PWM splitter hub. It uses a PWM signal from the CPU_FAN header on a motherboard combined with either a 4 pin molex or a SATA plug from your PSU as input to allow PWM control for up to 8 PWM (4-pin) fans. No, it cannot be used with a Cosmos 2 fan controller.


Thank you so much for the explanation Unicr0nhunter, you said that you had lots of fans connected to cosmos controller how could I do that? how could I plug more than one fan on each connector of the controller?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> using hte controller is not possible, since its voltage controlled and not PWM.


Thanks Simplynick.

happy new year guys.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Thank you so much for the explanation Unicr0nhunter, you said that you had lots of fans connected to cosmos controller how could I do that? how could I plug more than one fan on each connector of the controller? [...]


Welp, I got to looking and realized/remembered I have only 9 of my 13 fans connected to the controller.

There are 9 separate 3-pin cables coming from the fan controller, so that 9 fans can be hooked up to it. I'm using all of them each connected only to one fan. They are only rated to handle ~1 watt each so using a splitter to connect to more than one fan isn't a good idea.

I had forgotten that I'm using 12v-to-7v adapter cables on 4 of my fans to lower their speed. The cables I'm using came with my fans, but they are essentially the same as the Phobya cable here.


----------



## Code187

Proof.


----------



## crw1962

I bought this case 10 months ago. It is my first build so I still have some tweaking to do but it is getting there.....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code187*
> 
> Proof.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crw1962*
> 
> 
> I bought this case 10 months ago. It is my first build so I still have some tweaking to do but it is getting there.....


Up and added!


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello again, one more time I need some of your help guys.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1030&products_id=37141

I Just bought one of that 24pin cable for my AX1200i PSU and I'm trying to remove the pins to re-sleeve some of the cords and I need to disassemble the cable to pass the cords individually on the acrylic on my build but the pin just don't come out, I'm using this tool http://mnpctech.com/pc-sleeving-psu-power-supply-atx-tool-white-black-pet-red-green-blue/pc-sleeve-tool.html but the pin just dont come out. I tryed on another PSUs and its so easy to pull out the pin but with this corsair they seem stuck.

Thanks again.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> Hello again, one more time I need some of your help guys.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1030&products_id=37141
> 
> I Just bought one of that 24pin cable for my AX1200i PSU and I'm trying to remove the pins to re-sleeve some of the cords and I need to disassemble the cable to pass the cords individually on the acrylic on my build but the pin just don't come out, I'm using this tool http://mnpctech.com/pc-sleeving-psu-power-supply-atx-tool-white-black-pet-red-green-blue/pc-sleeve-tool.html but the pin just dont come out. I tryed on another PSUs and its so easy to pull out the pin but with this corsair they seem stuck.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yeah some can give quite a fight.

Initially push the wire into the connector while at the same time pushing the pin removal tool in from the other side. Sometimes I sort of rotate the tool a little while I push it, then try pulling out the wire once you have the tool pushed in all the way. Sometimes you kind of need 3 hands to do it. You might try clamping the tool in a vise (or have someone else hold it) so you can push the connector onto it while first pushing, then pulling back on the wire to see if it's free or not.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah some can give quite a fight.
> 
> Initially push the wire into the connector while at the same time pushing the pin removal tool in from the other side. Sometimes I sort of rotate the tool a little while I push it, then try pulling out the wire once you have the tool pushed in all the way. Sometimes you kind of need 3 hands to do it. You might try clamping the tool in a vise (or have someone else hold it) so you can push the connector onto it while first pushing, then pulling back on the wire to see if it's free or not.


Thanks Unicr0nhunter, I've tryed what you say but this don't work either, I'm starting to think if maybe the heatshrink ist melted with the conector and stuck the pin, is it possible? On one of my tries the cord come out and the pin stood on the connector. Til now I have tryed many times with all the pins on the cable and none came out.


----------



## Code187

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTpuJPS3i1Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXMwCQ9fIVM
On the 24 pin connector push the wire forward as you press down on the connector lock and then pull out. Hope this helps.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code187*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTpuJPS3i1Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXMwCQ9fIVM
> On the 24 pin connector push the wire forward as you press down on the connector lock and then pull out. Hope this helps.


Thank you Code187...


----------



## qcktthfm1

Curious question, is there a different when placing the cpu water block hose forwards the front or the back, inside our Cosmos 2?







I mean for air flow wise.


----------



## Code187

Just a matter of preference. In my case i was limited to preformed hoses.


----------



## Insaneclown3

Hey guys, can I join your broken back, ahem, Cosmos 2 club?












Bit of a ghetto build with the GPUs, I don't purchase well when under pressure.


----------



## Anth0789

^ added!


----------



## PortHarcourtBoy

Besides stripping down the case, did anything have to be altered for that radiator to fit?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PortHarcourtBoy*
> 
> Besides stripping down the case, did anything have to be altered for that radiator to fit?


You can fit a standard 240mm without mod and should be able to fit a 360mm as well (can't vouch for that one though)


----------



## PortHarcourtBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> You can fit a standard 240mm without mod and should be able to fit a 360mm as well (can't vouch for that one though)


Thank you! And you are exactly right. I was able to install the Swiftech H320 in push/pull with the exception of push fan at the rear. The NB heatsink on my motherboard gets in the way of the rear push fan. I plan on eventually upgrading my CPU and motherboard so it's not too big of a deal.


----------



## bomberjun

EK 360 LTX top and bottom rad.


----------



## 2pacalypsenow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> You can fit a standard 240mm without mod and should be able to fit a 360mm as well (can't vouch for that one though)



it is possible to mount a 360 but with some force


----------



## leisilagan

LGA2011 build as soon as my retailer receives stock around the second week of February. Been looking forward to this case for a while!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Yeah, a 360 will fit in the top but there are two tabs in the roof that will probably have to be bent back or cut off.



Then there's only 47mm from the top of the motherboard to the roof of the case, so there's enough room for a 45mm thick rad but with no fans under it because there's not hardly any offset. That also rules out fitting a fan under a 30mm thick rad also in most cases. So, you're pretty much stuck with just the fans on top set to either push or pull.

And then a 240 or 280 of any thickness will fit in the bottom with both hard drive cages down there removed. Most 280 rads fit fairly snug down there.

Or, remove the drive bays at the front of the case instead and there's room for a monsta 120 or 140.

Of course the case is big enough that if you are comfortable with doing some modding you can make more fit where you want it, but it will take some work. A lot of people in this thread have managed to get 480s to fit and more. Just wade through it and you'll see plenty of examples.


----------



## PortHarcourtBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> EK 360 LTX top and bottom rad.


Thank you! I got mine in! pics coming soon


----------



## PortHarcourtBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2pacalypsenow*
> 
> 
> it is possible to mount a 360 but with some force


Thank! I got mine in


----------



## PortHarcourtBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah, a 360 will fit in the top but there are two tabs in the roof that will probably have to be bent back or cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's only 47mm from the top of the motherboard to the roof of the case, so there's enough room for a 45mm thick rad but with no fans under it because there's not hardly any offset. That also rules out fitting a fan under a 30mm thick rad also in most cases. So, you're pretty much stuck with just the fans on top set to either push or pull.
> 
> And then a 240 or 280 of any thickness will fit in the bottom with both hard drive cages down there removed. Most 280 rads fit fairly snug down there.
> 
> Or, remove the drive bays at the front of the case instead and there's room for a monsta 120 or 140.
> 
> Of course the case is big enough that if you are comfortable with doing some modding you can make more fit where you want it, but it will take some work. A lot of people in this thread have managed to get 480s to fit and more. Just wade through it and you'll see plenty of examples.


Thanks! I bent up the tabs and got my Swiftech H320 radiator to fit. As you pointed out however, I did lose the top drive bay but I'm perfectly content with that.


----------



## cosmomobay

Really nice and simply. Where did you get the plexi door with the bend. I am looking for the exact kind


----------



## cosmomobay

Really nice and simply. Where did you get the plexi door with the bend. I am looking for the exact kind


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been long time since I posted anything in this thread, this is my latest creation, hope you guys like it


Srry guys I finally got it.

Really nice and simply. Where did you get the plexi door with the bend. I am looking for the exact kind


----------



## cosmomobay

Hi guys can I join your group.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2172.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2171.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2174.jpg.html

Asus P8Z77-v Deluxe
Intel I7-3770K
Crucial Ballistix mem
3 Asus 23" monitors SLI
1 Acer 27" aux monitor
2 EVGA GTX 780 Classified
1 Gigabyte GTX 460 for PhysX
Corsair H80i
2 Corsair H55 for cooling the 780
Corsair 1200i pwr supply
2 Samsung Pro ssd 250 for OPS and 500 for games
2 WD 1T HDD
NZXT HUE for lights
8 cougar fans to keep everything chilled


----------



## jeanspaulo

you can find one on MNPC TECH http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html. .


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> you can find one on MNPC TECH http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html. .


Thanks, Do they have it curve like the yours? I only see the straight, which I don't want


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Thanks, Do they have it curve like the yours? I only see the straight, which I don't want


I don't have one of that, they have 2 models: with and without fan holes , I think that the without fan heles model its curved and the with fan holes one its straight , but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## cosmomobay

Thanks I will give them a call


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> you can find one on MNPC TECH http://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html. .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Do they have it curve like the yours? I only see the straight, which I don't want
Click to expand...

Mine is not from mnpc, I made it myself

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Mine is not from mnpc, I made it myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk










Very nice job!!
BTW I saw on your pics that you removed the push button that orginally fix the 5 1/4 bays. I'm trying to remove mines but I still couldn't figure out how to do that. How you took of yours?


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanspaulo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice job!!
> BTW I saw on your pics that you removed the push button that orginally fix the 5 1/4 bays. I'm trying to remove mines but I still couldn't figure out how to do that. How you took of yours?


Those push locks have little tabs in front of them, just have to push the tab in and slide the locks out.


----------



## cosmomobay

ok, would you mine making another one.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Mine is not from mnpc, I made it myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Ok, Would you mine making another one?


----------



## infitjuhh

Hey guys,

I have a question.. What 360mm rad would fit in the top in push/pull? I will be using 25mm fans (corsair sp120) and I most likely want to use an EK Rad.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infitjuhh*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question.. What 360mm rad would fit in the top in push/pull? I will be using 25mm fans (corsair sp120) and I most likely want to use an EK Rad.


the maximum thickness of the radiator in order to have a configuration push / pull is 45mm, which is also the maximum thickness usable without mod....
if you want a radiator ek go about this: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-360.html
otherwise a very good radiator is also this: http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p973_Alphacool-NexXxoS-XT45-Full-Copper-360mm.html/XTCsid/9jiqtjhq8sa0a1ulplffs8tj24


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infitjuhh*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question.. What 360mm rad would fit in the top in push/pull? I will be using 25mm fans (corsair sp120) and I most likely want to use an EK Rad.


There is 47mm from the top of the mobo to the roof of the case - with additional space under the filter on top of the case for fans - and only 20mm of offset from the motherboard.

That's only enough room for a 45mm rad in either push or pull, putting the rad under the roof and the fans on top of it. There is not enough room for even a 30mm rad up top in push-pull, as you would need 55mm (30mm + 25mm) but there's only 47mm. With only 20mm of offset it doesn't leave much of an option to overhang the motherboard much if any of the extra 8mm you would need in almost all instances, unless you happen to have a mobo that doesn't have the 8-pin plug or anything over 20mm tall along the top ~8mm of the board.

Some people will put a single fan on the bottom of a 360 rad to the right of the mobo, so one 120mm section of a 360 can be push-pull, with the other two in just push or pull with just the fans on top.

There is room for a 240 or 280 in the bottom in push-pull if you want to sacrifice your lower two drive bays.

Honestly, the fact there's only 47mm space for a rad above the mobo was a HUGE let-down for me after I bought this case. I should have done my homework first. I never would have bought this case had I known. I just assumed with a case this monstrous it would have room up top for a push-pull rad setup.

.... If only the info for rad clearances for this case would have been posted in the first post of this topic instead of buried inside it .....

That's why I changed my plans for this rig and left my Cosmo 2 air-cooled, which I thought was only going to be a temp situation when I bought it. It's now an 24/7 HTPC / part-time gaming rig in the family room that everyone uses, and I went ahead and bought a Phanteks Enthoo Primo instead for my gaming rig that I'm water cooling.


----------



## Sea Monkey

I replaced my Zalman CNPS9700 LED with a Noctua NH-D14. Reduced my peak Prime95 large FFT temp from 60C to 52C.


----------



## erichamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Let's see if I can get all of those right ....
> 
> thermaltake shark,
> antec 1200,
> cooler master stacker 830 (?)
> Cosmos II
> There's also an Apple iBook/Powerbook/MacBook sitting behind them and off to the right I believe that's a box for an antec lanboy back there.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what's the open case just out of the screen on the right? It looks about as tall as the Cosmos II. No?


Your right!. The question mark after 830 should be "Evo" though lol. Stacker 830 Evo.

The case to the right is a old server case from like the late 90s early 2000s that i never been able to get identified, its about an inch taller than the Cosmos. I also got a Lian-LI D8000 case, a Mac Pro A1186 case, A HAF XB Evo case, CM Scout case, Another Cosmos II case, and a old APEVIA X-Superalien case which is same chassis as the shark just different plastic front.. all sitting out of picture.

O and a Apevia MASTER-RD/500.


----------



## Faded

i'm new to this thread as i just unboxed my new Cosmos II in preparation to get a new computer built.

i am going from a corsair 600t that i chopped up pretty good to get a 200mm push/pull in front and an xpsc 240mm in pull, up top. it is one of the thin 240 rads.

my question is, what rads can i mount in this cosmos II that will not require me to cut/grind/modify the case, to make fit.

Right now i have the CPU and 1 GPU under water, will be adding a waterblock to the 2nd GPU and that is as far as i plan to take it.

Should i buy all new watercooling equipment? I really like the pump/resevoir combo i can fit in the 5 1/4 drive bays (XSPC kit is what i'm using now) ... are these pump/resevoirs beefy enough to run through 2 rads and 3 waterblocks?

i am not against replacing everything i currently have, i just want to do this build the right way and not just adding stuff as i go along and trying to make it work.

the new setup is

i7 4770k , asus maximus hero VI, corsair dominator 2666mhz 8gb (has the fan kit that sits on top of the memory, 2x reference HD 7970 3gb


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Hi All -

My new friend and I would like to join the club please???









http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/NINJA-XTREME/IMG_0375.jpg.html


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## astroice

Got mine... I think it was damaged by UPS. It only had one piece of styrofoam and it was on top. Look like it had been re-taped too. Or Newegg sent it to me this way, not likely.


----------



## erichamby

Even with a EATX board the case still is pretty big. I HATE the look of all that extra space so decided to mount the cooler a little differently to make the case look more full. This is the 2nd Cosmos II i have mounted this way and it seems to work out pretty good and even offer GREAT cooling to the GPUs.


----------



## yutzybrian

All of the extra space is one of my favorite features. I love how clean my interior looks with it all laid out


----------



## erichamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> All of the extra space is one of my favorite features. I love how clean my interior looks with it all laid out


ha even with the radiator mounted right there.. still pleeeeeenty of room.


----------



## vonalka

Just recently added a third 7970 to my rig - here are a couple of pics


----------



## OverclockerFox

I came in here to ask... is there an available side panel for the Cosmos 2 with a clear window that you can order? I really like the case; and I've been thinking that I might want to replace my case and PSU because most of the rest of the parts I have will get replaced by next year or so, so I figure I might as well keep this mobo, CPU and RAM in the old HAF-X and use it as a NAS/mining box. It's not a deal-breaker if the Cos. 2 doesn't have a clear side panel you can order; I'm just curious if it does.


----------



## tonylazygoat

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18291/win-189/MNPCTech_Cosmos_II_Custom_Clear_Side_Panel_-_Fan_Hole_Version.html?tl=g42c219s341#blank


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I came in here to ask... is there an available side panel for the Cosmos 2 with a clear window that you can order? I really like the case; and I've been thinking that I might want to replace my case and PSU because most of the rest of the parts I have will get replaced by next year or so, so I figure I might as well keep this mobo, CPU and RAM in the old HAF-X and use it as a NAS/mining box. It's not a deal-breaker if the Cos. 2 doesn't have a clear side panel you can order; I'm just curious if it does.


There is one you can order from >>>FrozenCPU<<< which i got for my rig because i was tired of waiting for Cooler Master to release one like they did for the Cosmos S.

I bought the fan hole version and i believe they one one without as well.


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> Here is my frend build comos ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for your comment. Thank's^^


What rad is he running in the top of the build with the red tubing? Is it a EK 360 XTX? That looks like a very thick rad, thicker than what i have found on this site that is said to fit in the top.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> There is one you can order from >>>FrozenCPU<<< which i got for my rig because i was tired of waiting for Cooler Master to release one like they did for the Cosmos S.
> 
> I bought the fan hole version and i believe they one one without as well.


Thanks for the info!







That's a bit too exposed for my tastes; I was hoping they'd have a window similar to the HAF-X's one. But oh well.


----------



## sectionsone

@old dominion I do not use the 360​​ radiator only grill hahaha


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sectionsone*
> 
> @old dominion I do not use the 360 radiator only grill hahaha


What do you mean only the grill? Im trying to picture it but im not understanding fully. Do you have any pics that you could post of what your talking about?

Thanks


----------



## infitjuhh

Hey guys,

I was wondering if someone had some vector data (eps, ai, or cdr) from the motherboard tray and the midplate?
I need it for some custom designs.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infitjuhh*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if someone had some vector data (eps, ai, or cdr) from the motherboard tray and the midplate?
> I need it for some custom designs.


If I knew what "Vector data" is, I might be able to help??? LOL

I have another question though, which hopefully someone will know the answer???

Does anyone know which material the feet and handles are made out of? As I'm not sure if there Aluminium or steel???

Thanks


----------



## OldDominion

Vector data is the location of something in a coordinate plane. Example being this motherboard stand off is located at 3 inches in x, 5 inches in y and 2 inches in z. In the world of aircraft X is always left/right, Y is forward/aft and Z is vertical.

Thats the way we would program fastener locations into the CNC riviting machine when building wings.

As far as i know the handels are made of aluminum.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Vector data is the location of something in a coordinate plane. Example being this motherboard stand off is located at 3 inches in x, 5 inches in y and 2 inches in z. In the world of aircraft X is always left/right, Y is forward/aft and Z is vertical.
> 
> Thats the way we would program fastener locations into the CNC riviting machine when building wings.
> 
> As far as i know the handels are made of aluminum.


LOL Thanks for the info +Rep to ya!!!


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Vector data is the location of something in a coordinate plane. Example being this motherboard stand off is located at 3 inches in x, 5 inches in y and 2 inches in z. In the world of aircraft X is always left/right, Y is forward/aft and Z is vertical.
> 
> Thats the way we would program fastener locations into the CNC riviting machine when building wings.
> 
> As far as i know the handels are made of aluminum.


----------



## bomberjun




----------



## zoneuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I really hope CM makes a panel like this. I would buy it in a heartbeat.


I like this design


----------



## yutzybrian

Nice and easy to fill too


----------



## Sea Monkey

Found a way to cram two more hard drives into my system with an Icy Dock MB155SP-B FatCage and a Syba SY-PEX40039 controller card. Had to bend some metal to get the FatCage installed.


----------



## OldDominion

^^^^


----------



## koniu777

Few shots of my almost finished cosmos


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Found a way to cram two more hard drives into my system with an Icy Dock MB155SP-B FatCage and a Syba SY-PEX40039 controller card. Had to bend some metal to get the FatCage installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dear lord do I even want to know what you store on there


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Dear lord do I even want to know what you store on there












ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

hey man any chance you can explain how you made the light floor on your cosmos?


----------



## Tweetbix

False floor I imagine it would be. Acryllic or some other material with cold cathode or led bars beneath it.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Found a way to cram two more hard drives into my system with an Icy Dock MB155SP-B FatCage and a Syba SY-PEX40039 controller card. Had to bend some metal to get the FatCage installed.


Could you show us the inside view how you mount other drives? Thank you


----------



## ekolog66

My cosmos 2 , I have bought june 2012 !


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Could you show us the inside view how you mount other drives? Thank you


At work right now, but

Drive locations:
- 11 drives in the standard 3.5" bays
- 2 drives in the built-in hotswap bays
- 4 drives and one available space in the FatCage

Controller connections:
- 6 drives on integrated AMD SB750
- 2 drives on integrated JMicron
- 8 drives on LSI 9211-8i controller card
- 1 drive and one open port on Syba controller card

There's a pic of the inside pre-FatCage earlier in the thread. I'll post an updated one later.


----------



## zoneuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Few shots of my almost finished cosmos


I like the look of that ?


----------



## zoneuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Few shots of my almost finished cosmos


I like the look of that


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> I like the look of that ?


Are you sure of that?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> At work right now, but
> 
> Drive locations:
> - 11 drives in the standard 3.5" bays
> - 2 drives in the built-in hotswap bays
> - 4 drives and one available space in the FatCage
> 
> Controller connections:
> - 6 drives on integrated AMD SB750
> - 2 drives on integrated JMicron
> - 8 drives on LSI 9211-8i controller card
> - 1 drive and one open port on Syba controller card
> 
> There's a pic of the inside pre-FatCage earlier in the thread. I'll post an updated one later.


As promised


----------



## OldDominion

So in review of what others have done... Thickest radiator you can fit in the top is 50mm and if you dont want to do a serious amount of cutting it will be a 360mm in length correct? Has anyone done a 420mm rad up top without doing a ton of modding? EK has a nice 420mm radiator that i think would be perfect...if it will fit up top without too much fuss. If not then im seriously looking at the EK 360XT or the Nexxos XT45

Thanks,

-Jon


----------



## ChaosActual

Starting a new build







. Got the Cosmos 2 and gonna water cool it. Its' gonna have a Batman mod and fully liquid cooled but it's gonna have the same specs hardware wise as my Ironman build.


----------



## Ensabrenoir

Well Cosmos-ers its been fun but I got bit by the itx bug after building my wife a itx build.........sold my cosmos to a gent who i know will cherish it. Put a fractal i had to use in the mean time, Maybe if C.M. had released a windowed door or something but all in all still an awesome case. Keep it moving guyys maybe I'll return for a Cosmos 3! Noir.... signing off


----------



## Roxycon

lucky you being able to sell it off


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> lucky you being able to sell it off


I'd buy a good condition used one


----------



## Roxycon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I'd buy a good condition used one


yea too bad the shipping would be more than the case







norwegian market is i big joke


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> yea too bad the shipping would be more than the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegian market is i big joke


dam true


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I'd buy a good condition used one


If only you were and I lived closer lol, selling mine for, I think, a reasonable $200


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If only you were and I lived closer lol, selling mine for, I think, a reasonable $200


yeah, by the time you ship it to OK it would cost roughly $40 less than a new one


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I've been modding my C2, here's a teaser of the front panels work in progress:-

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bi...JA-PC/NINJA-EXTREME/2014-02-27154036.jpg.html


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice!


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Hi. I am now a proud owner of a Cosmos 2 and am going to be adding my components to it in the coming months. I was wondering if anyone knows anywhere in the UK where I can get the side panel custom made to be completely transparent? I know a company that cuts the side window in but they do not do a completely clear panel. Let me know if you can help. Thanks


----------



## PurE GaminG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Hi. I am now a proud owner of a Cosmos 2 and am going to be adding my components to it in the coming months. I was wondering if anyone knows anywhere in the UK where I can get the side panel custom made to be completely transparent? I know a company that cuts the side window in but they do not do a completely clear panel. Let me know if you can help. Thanks


there you go m8 i ordered from this place too.

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20015.html


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> there you go m8 i ordered from this place too.
> 
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20015.html


Happy days mate! You legend! It even has the holes cut around the inside fans which is exactly what I wanted. Cheers fella.


----------



## blackfox2526

May I join the club now?


----------



## Anth0789

^ Yes added!


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> May I join the club now?


You must have one sturdy desk to have this case on.


----------



## blackfox2526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> You must have one sturdy desk to have this case on.


yes
I had to make a 40*70*70 stand/shelf to support nearly 35 kg cosmos. plus underneath it i have a 25 kg 1500VA UPS so it's a lot of weight there !!!


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> May I join the club now?


compliments for the monitor that monitor? native resolution? pollici?


----------



## SchedaVideo

edit


----------



## Tech Genius

In working progress


----------



## PurE GaminG

need some help

i had the bottom of the chassis panel laser cuttted but the guys messed up the design they laser cutted on angle and melted it.

i have two option

1:replace panel - ive sent ticket to cooler master and made thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1474615/cooler-master-cosmos-2-floor-panel/0_100 but no reply as of yet.

2: _i don't know if you can do this_: get the design taken out weld another pieces in their would metal would you recommend to use and than find another company who laser cut the design.

another question when i approach these companies they all ask me what it is made out of, i direct them to the website spec where it says Materials Interior: Steel-Alloy.

which i guess is mix metals. im not to knowledgeable about my steals, what would you say the chassis made out of.

if i did mange to get replacement would the steal alloy cause problems for the laser cutters.


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> need some help
> 
> i had the bottom of the chassis panel laser cuttted bu the guys messed up the design they laser cutted on angle andd melted it.
> 
> i have two option
> 
> 1:replace panel - ive sent ticket to cooler master and made thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1474615/cooler-master-cosmos-2-floor-panel/0_100 but no reply as of yet.
> 
> 2: i dont if you can do this: get the design taken out weld another pieces in their would metal would you recommend to use and than find another company who laser cut the design.
> 
> another question when i approach these companies they all ask me what it is made out of, i direct them to the website spec where it says Materials Interior: Steel-Alloy.
> 
> which i guess is mix metals. im not to knowledgeable about my steals, what would you say the chassis made out of.
> 
> if i did mange to get replacement would the steal alloy cause problems for the laser cutters.


did you inquire your problem to singularity computers?


----------



## PurE GaminG

dont know much about singularity why should i ?


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> dont know much about singularity why should i ?


because they do alot of mods maybe they can tell you something

https://www.facebook.com/groups/433083983409713/

or

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqChlb8y4cQ0jAFaNFPQLqA


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Asking Singularity isn't a bad idea if you can get a response from them.

Might also join and create a new thread at TheModZoo and explain your issue there. There are a LOT of case modders there who might be able to give some good advice. I would suggest that you try to describe exactly what you were attempting to accomplish with the bottom panel, and maybe even show some pictures of the bungled work you had done.


----------



## PurE GaminG

cheers fellows will do what u advised currently watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ_Ass5ROGU&list=PLWYPRHLWSBL6ONhYefMOdu3N9tSXrJnEd

i am going to pm them and the mod zoo, spread my issue on few different forums and platforms.

basically was modding rog theme build, and i designed a rog logo for the bottom has an vent for the radiators. i try and post some pic 2morro.

edit

pm SingularityComputers see what he says.


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> cheers fellows will do what u advised currently watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ_Ass5ROGU&list=PLWYPRHLWSBL6ONhYefMOdu3N9tSXrJnEd
> 
> i am going to pm them and the mod zoo, spread my issue on few different forums and platforms.
> 
> basically was modding rog theme build, and i designed a rog logo for the bottom has an vent for the radiators. i try and post some pic 2morro.


aight good luck and your welcome, glad i can advise you


----------



## DMT94

Anyone know if the Swiftech h320 will fit in the Cosmos 2?

If not, anyone know of a good water cooling set up which I could fit in the top?
360MM radiator would be nice.


----------



## Tweetbix

360mm rads will fit in the top of the case, just requires being of the 2 little metal hook/tab pieces that are present on the forward most fan hole on the inside of the case.


----------



## Tech Genius

have anyone tried using a fan splitter on the fan controller of the cosmos 2?

i wanna it would work the same when using a single fan


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Anyone know if the Swiftech h320 will fit in the Cosmos 2?
> 
> If not, anyone know of a good water cooling set up which I could fit in the top?
> 360MM radiator would be nice.


it should fit with no problem other than moving the metal tab at the top of the case,, the cosmos is a ultra tower and many upgrades can be done once you know what your doing


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Could anyone recommend a place in the UK where I will be able to get some artwork sprayed onto the Cosmos 2 case please? I am looking at getting the whole case sprayed for an up and coming project but need artwork on there, not just plain colours, Help would be appreciated


----------



## Tech Genius

have anyone use a fan splitter cable on the fan controller of the cosmos 2 case??

i wanna use a 3 way splitter cable


----------



## bomberjun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech Genius*
> 
> have anyone use a fan splitter cable on the fan controller of the cosmos 2 case??
> 
> i wanna use a 3 way splitter cable


I did a 3 way splitter (3 Scythe GT AP15 1850rpm) before but it fried my pcb.


----------



## Roxycon

Finally sent off my cosmos today guys, what a pain to sell, but im no longer an owner of this beaute *insert smiley with mixed feelings* too bad space efficiency wasnt a strong point to this case


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

what do you guys think?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoshanJDeSilva*
> 
> what do you guys think?


Very nice I like the color!


----------



## yutzybrian

Looks great! I love the color combo. Now just do something about those darn USB 3.0 ports


----------



## ChaosActual

Could always go the route of Razer to color usb 3.0 slot...spend a million dollars more than you need too lol


----------



## DMT94

Anyone know if the Radeon 295X2 will fit in this case?
I mean the tubes reaching to the back fan slot by the way.
My 7990 fits perfectly, but thinking of getting the 295X2.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Anyone know if the Radeon 295X2 will fit in this case?
> I mean the tubes reaching to the back fan slot by the way.
> My 7990 fits perfectly, but thinking of getting the 295X2.


yes the R295x2 will fit. the C2 will hold a GPU of up to 385mm (15.5)inches (the R295x2 is 12.1")



see the very last stat on the page.

I have 4 x R290x's in my C2 and there is a ton of room at the end of the cards

good luck


----------



## DMT94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yes the R295x2 will fit. the C2 will hold a GPU of up to 385mm (15.5)inches (the R295x2 is 12.1")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see the very last stat on the page.
> I have 4 x R290x's in my C2 and there is a ton of room at the end of the cards
> good luck


Yeah I meant the tubing reaching up to the back fan or the drive bay fan not the length of the card


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Anyone know if the Radeon 295X2 will fit in this case?
> I mean the tubes reaching to the back fan slot by the way.
> My 7990 fits perfectly, but thinking of getting the 295X2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Yeah I meant the tubing reaching up to the back fan or the drive bay fan not the length of the card


The hoses on the 295X2 are 38cm (15") each. It's just enough hose to reach the top rear exhaust fan location from the top slot in a mobo in just about any case, including the Cosmos 2. It looks like it would also reach the mounting location on the back of the HDD cage, but then you'd be exhausting from the rad right back at the card. As hot as the new Hawaii cards get, that single 120 rad is going to be getting pretty hot, as it's not really enough rad to cool these new Hawaii cards, but will be an improvement over air cooling alone. Best have that rad mounted to the case exhausting out.


----------



## PachAz

I love the cosmos 2 but its severe overpriced for what you get. Basicly its no better than a haf x or stryker. They have the same features more or less minus the space for hdd and radiators in the bottom. Here in sweden it cost 3500 SEK thats more than twice the price of an stryker or haf x. The only good thing this case has is the fact that you can mount two 240mm radiators in the bottom and put fans under that plastic case on top (allow for thicker rad).


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I love the cosmos 2 but its severe overpriced for what you get. Basicly its no better than a haf x or stryker. They have the same features more or less minus the space for hdd and radiators in the bottom. Here in sweden it cost 3500 SEK thats more than twice the price of an stryker or haf x. The only good thing this case has is the fact that you can mount two 240mm radiators in the bottom and put fans under that plastic case on top (allow for thicker rad).


 Hi Patch,

I can appreciate the cost difference where you are , but I have owned both the cases you mention and there is a discernible difference in build quality and I can't come close to getting five rads in the Haf-X or stryker. The C2 just has a much higher quality feel to it as well.

..but ..to each his own


----------



## PachAz

I know the c2 has more room for rads, but im not sure the quality alone is much better. These are all premium cases. I still thinks its overpriced though. But its a good case of course, nobody can deny that.


----------



## crw1962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoshanJDeSilva*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Looks good. Been trying to decide on a scheme for mine in blue. How did you paint the grills without clogging the filters?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Anyone know if the Radeon 295X2 will fit in this case?
> I mean the tubes reaching to the back fan slot by the way.


Why not take advantage of the side panel fan mounts instead?

I really want to see some benchmarks of two of those cards running in quad-fire, by the way.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Why not take advantage of the side panel fan mounts instead?
> 
> I really want to see some benchmarks of two of those cards running in quad-fire, by the way.


lol, you wouldn't be able to mount it with the rad in the door, as the door would have to be closed just for the relatively short built-in AIO cooler's hoses to reach, and even if you could then you wouldn't be able to open the door, and all that's assuming there's enough space between the card and the door to fit the rad+fan.

I'm wondering what the temps will be like. Those 290Xs will easily hit 90C air cooled and even a thick single 120 rad with fans in push-pull isn't really enough to handle one of them. Can't imagine how that single slim 120 is going to handle dual GPUs on the 295X2. I suspect like the 290X that it'll be lucky to keep the thing from hitting 90C benching/gaming and you'll probably be able to burn yourself on the rad. lol


----------



## Sea Monkey

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> lol, you wouldn't be able to mount it with the rad in the door, as the door would have to be closed just for the relatively short built-in AIO cooler's hoses to reach, and even if you could then you wouldn't be able to open the door, and all that's assuming there's enough space between the card and the door to fit the rad+fan.


I would think that, aside from not being able to fully open the case with it installed, the length of the hoses wouldn't be an issue if they're long enough to reach the back of the case. I figured the only potential issue would be space between the top of the card and the side of the case.

I understand that even if possible it wouldn't be the most convenient solution for someone who gets into their case often. I guess I'm just thinking, "Those fan mounts exist to exhaust GPU heat, so why not use them as such?".


----------



## PachAz

For a 295x2 or what ever its called you would want two 240mm radiators, because thats what you use when WC two high end warm ass cards. But since you have a c2, it shouldnt be any problems, you can fit two 45mm thick rads in the bottom I believe and a 50mm thick 360 in the top, so you would get sufficient cooling







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> For a 295x2 or what ever its called you would want two 240mm radiators, because thats what you use when WC two high end warm ass cards. But since you have a c2, it shouldnt be any problems, you can fit two 45mm thick rads in the bottom I believe and a 50mm thick 360 in the top, so you would get sufficient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .








to add to what patch said. you can get plenty of rad in in C2

I was cooling 4 x7970 with 2 x 45mm x 240mm below, 1 x 120mm at rear exhaust fan, 1 x 60mm x 140mm up front, and 1 x 45mm x 360mm up top. with a 5.2Ghz oc CPU my 4 gpu's never saw above 40c under load.

I am now doing the same with 4 x R290x.


----------



## PachAz

Moar rads pls....


----------



## RoshanJDeSilva

i took the mesh off there are some metal pieces that hold it in, bend those out then the filter comes out. when spraying painting it just make sure you don't hold the can in one spot for long and you will be fine


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> For a 295x2 or what ever its called you would want two 240mm radiators, because thats what you use when WC two high end warm ass cards. But since you have a c2, it shouldnt be any problems, you can fit two 45mm thick rads in the bottom I believe and a 50mm thick 360 in the top, so you would get sufficient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, but you can't do that with a 295X2 because it's a dual GPU card with a built-in AIO (closed loop) cooler. It's not expandable, unless maybe you want to do some fairly serious modding.



^ Hopefully from that picture you can also see why it would be impossible to mount the rad in the door of the case. You wouldn't be able to mount it to the door unless it was closed and if you could pull that off then you wouldn't be able to open the door afterward. The hoses are really just long enough to reach a typical rear case fan location directly above the card when mounted in the top mobo slot.

AFAIK The card isn't even available for sale yet so I haven't seen what kind of temps people will get with it, but I can't see it keeping great temps seeing as how hot the single GPU 290Xs get - hotter than should be put on a single 120 rad - so I _assume_ the 295X2 is going to get much hotter still. I could wind up being wrong though. It does have a fan too so it's not strictly watercooled. It's a hybrid. We'll see.

As far as raddage space in the Cosmos 2, it was really disappointing imho how little room there is for rads unless you want to sacrifice the HDD space, which I definitely don't. I need every one of the HDD bays and wish there was more. I never would have imagined before buying mine that it wouldn't easily fit a modestly thick 360 or 480 rad (45mm-60mm) up top in push-pull and I won't settle for running any rad in just push or pull. I definitely should have done more homework on it first. Heck, it won't even fit a 30mm 360 up top in push pull without some modding. For a case this size . price range that's pretty pathetic. A major FAIL for Cooler Master imho.

I gave up trying to watercool it and got a Phanteks Enthoo Primo to put underwater instead. it's soooooooo much better a case as far as watercooling goes it aint even close. I'm using my air-cooled Cosmos 2 as an HTPC / media server instead of the watercooled gaming rig I originally had envisioned it would be.


----------



## PachAz

Well, 90% of all cases sacrifice hdd cages if you want to mount more than one radiator.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I need every one of the HDD bays and wish there was more.


In case you missed it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Found a way to cram two more hard drives into my system with an Icy Dock MB155SP-B FatCage and a Syba SY-PEX40039 controller card. Had to bend some metal to get the FatCage installed.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Well, 90% of all cases sacrifice hdd cages if you want to mount more than one radiator.


Yeah, but I bought my Cosmos 2 with plans to use all 13 of the HDD spaces. I saw how many HDDs it could fit on the box and how big the case was and I just assumed it was going to have room for plenty of push-pull raddage up top so I bought it on the spot. Like I said, I should have done my homework first. That's my fault.

Rather than have to sacrifice HDD space or settle for a skinny rad up top in just push or pull, I just went with an Enthoo Primo instead. It's a much smaller full tower case that looks tiny compared to the Cosmos 2 , and it's ~$100 less expensive too, but I didn't have to sacrifice any drive bays - it fits 6 HDDs and 4 SSDs - and it fits an XT45 480 up top and a 360 Monsta in the bottom both in push-pull no problems, no modding necessary. Heck, I just as easily could have put a 480 Monsta in the top in push-pull instead of the XT45 as it turns out it has 54mm of offset clearance from the mobo which is plenty to clear the CPU cables, heatsinks, and all but the tallest profile memory, but I didn't know that at the time so I played it safe and went with a rad that would fit in p-p up top & wouldn't overhang the top of the mobo at all.

Now that I have the Enthoo Primo I may yet put my Cosmos 2 underwater. I need to get in there and do some measuring to see if there's not actually enough space up top to put a 30mm 360 rad up top in push-pull if I cut out the top panel and fabricate my own in it's place. I think if I can step it up a few mms towards the top filter cover and maybe shift the mounting location over to get a little more offset from the mobo I might just be able to shoehorn what I want in there afterall. I've already got a spare 360 GT Stealth rad and D5 pump and a LOT of extra compression and rotary fittings and Advanced LRT tubing that I'm not otherwise using at the moment for anything else. If it doesn't look doable I'll just have start looking for a new case for my next build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> In case you missed it.


Yeah I saw that. Nice. Looks like someone's due to start swapping out those 2TB drives for 4TB ones.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Looks like someone's due to start swapping out those 2TB drives for 4TB ones.


Still one empty slot in the FatCage, but yeah, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## DMT94

Anyone else having problems closing the side panel when you have a 140mm fan in the back of the case?


----------



## DeXel

Any other than the default one? I have no issues closing my with standard 140mm that it came with.

Check that the fan cable doesn't touch the latching hole.


----------



## DevinOgden

Hey guys, I just ordered a cosmos 2 and I think I might have messed up on a few things. If anyone could do me a huge favor, I'm having a hard time finding it, I'm looking for the dimensions of the motherboard compartment of the case. Thanks in advance.

Devin Ogden


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinOgden*
> 
> Hey guys, I just ordered a cosmos 2 and I think I might have messed up on a few things. If anyone could do me a huge favor, I'm having a hard time finding it, I'm looking for the dimensions of the motherboard compartment of the case. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Devin Ogden


These are the type MB that will fit.

Micro-ATX, ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB

http://us.coolermaster.com/en/service/support/cosmos-2/


----------



## DevinOgden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> These are the type MB that will fit.
> 
> Micro-ATX, ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/en/service/support/cosmos-2/


I appreciate the help, but specifically looking for the dimensions. I goofed and accidentally ordered a super huge res, not sure if it's going to fit.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinOgden*
> 
> I appreciate the help, but specifically looking for the dimensions. I goofed and accidentally ordered a super huge res, not sure if it's going to fit.


Ok, so from the bottom of the MB tray to the top is 14" plus another 1 1/2 for a cooler if you are going to mount the cooler inside and 4" width after you install the MB and video cards. the depth from the back to the edge of the MD case is 6 1/2".

hope this help


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinOgden*
> 
> Hey guys, I just ordered a cosmos 2 and I think I might have messed up on a few things. If anyone could do me a huge favor, I'm having a hard time finding it, I'm looking for the dimensions of the motherboard compartment of the case. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Devin Ogden


I measured as close as I could with my system intact, so I might be off a few mms either way, but this should be pretty close ...


----------



## DevinOgden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Ok, so from the bottom of the MB tray to the top is 14" plus another 1 1/2 for a cooler if you are going to mount the cooler inside and 4" width after you install the MB and video cards. the depth from the back to the edge of the MD case is 6 1/2".
> 
> hope this help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I measured as close as I could with my system intact, so I might be off a few mms either way, but this should be pretty close ...


Awesome guys! Thanks so much. Looks like I'm going to have to do a little modification. I accidentally ordered a 400mm cylinder res. Probably just going to have to drill a hole into the bottom compartment. Hopefully I can make this work without it looking tacky. Thanks again.

Devin Ogden


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinOgden*
> 
> Awesome guys! Thanks so much. Looks like I'm going to have to do a little modification. I accidentally ordered a 400mm cylinder res. Probably just going to have to drill a hole into the bottom compartment. Hopefully I can make this work without it looking tacky. Thanks again.
> 
> Devin Ogden


If it's just a RES without a pump it should work without any mod. all you would need is a fill hole from the top


----------



## DevinOgden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> If it's just a RES without a pump it should work without any mod. all you would need is a fill hole from the top


That would be pretty sick, but I still need room for the rad up top.. So I'd be short a few cm give or take. I just saw a build that had a huge res in it and it looked really good so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> These are the type MB that will fit.
> 
> Micro-ATX, ATX, E-ATX, XL-ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/en/service/support/cosmos-2/


It supports HTPX as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM MR HAF*
> 
> You know the Cosmos II supports HTPX. This was one of the last features we included, consequently it has not be well publicized or confirmed. Well here is the picture worth the words.


SSI-EEB has a length about 13 inches, HTPX is about 15 inches. Cosmos 2 has enough room for that


----------



## webhito

Hi everyone! I bought this case a few months ago and just now am planning to get it set up with my system, bought a black edition rampage iv board, 3970x and 2 290x. I of course plan to watercool it so I would like to know what kind of options I have. I do know I can put 2 240 rads on the bottom, plus a 360 on top, and a 120/140 in the back. What I would like to know is how thick the top rad can be, some are saying 45mm but I have read from somewhere else that it won't fit and tops should be a 35mm rad. As many others I just bought the case assuming anything would fit in it and figured out that it was not as spacious as I assumed...

Thanks fellas!


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hi everyone! I bought this case a few months ago and just now am planning to get it set up with my system, bought a black edition rampage iv board, 3970x and 2 290x. I of course plan to watercool it so I would like to know what kind of options I have. I do know I can put 2 240 rads on the bottom, plus a 360 on top, and a 120/140 in the back. What I would like to know is how thick the top rad can be, some are saying 45mm but I have read from somewhere else that it won't fit and tops should be a 35mm rad. As many others I just bought the case assuming anything would fit in it and figured out that it was not as spacious as I assumed...
> 
> Thanks fellas!


45mm is going to be a tight fit for the power connectors to come through to the power connections along the top of the board. You also need to be aware of fittings from the top radiator getting in the way of the I/O ports on the back of the motherboard. When I had a Cosmos I used a Black Ice Stealth 360 up top and it fit perfectly with a RIVE.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> 45mm is going to be a tight fit for the power connectors to come through to the power connections along the top of the board. You also need to be aware of fittings from the top radiator getting in the way of the I/O ports on the back of the motherboard. When I had a Cosmos I used a Black Ice Stealth 360 up top and it fit perfectly with a RIVE.


How good is that radiator craptastic7? Is it a lot better than a swiftech MCR320QP would be? I would rather just have one rad if it was good enough.


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> How good is that radiator craptastic7? Is it a lot better than a swiftech MCR320QP would be? I would rather just have one rad if it was good enough.


There might be a 1-2 degree difference between the rads depending on which fans you use. If you use high RPM fans, the Black Ice would win fairly easily. The holes on the Swiftech sit close to the outer edge of the rad which means they're more likely to get in the way of the motherboard IO ports. The holes on the Black Ice sit closer to the center of the rad, which gives you the clearance you need for fittings. Does that make sense? A lot of people don't take the IO ports on the back of the RIVE into consideration when selecting a top rad. I know I didn't and bought a XSPC EX360 only to have to return it because the G1/4 holes sit too close to the outer edge of the rad and I couldn't fit Bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings on the rad. Or, they fit, but there was no room for hose. If you're using smaller fittings, you might get it to fit, but I wouldn't know.

It does quite well for a rad that's only ~30mm thick thanks to its 30 FPI fin count. That of course means you're going to want somewhat powerful fans (1800RPM or above, no less than 1500RPM), which means more noise. I ran Cooler Master Excalibur's, which I don't think you can buy anymore. When I mounted it I had a little bit of trouble getting the fan holes to align with the fan holes on the case. I believe Black Ice rads use 20mm spacing and CM is using 15mm. Either way, you'll be able to get it to mount.

I would recommend using at least one more radiator in the bottom of the case to supplement the 360mm Black Ice because it is only ~30mm thick and you're running 2 290xs. I used an Alphacool Monsta 240, but I think a 280 will also fit in the bottom. If you want to spend a little more you could get dual Black Ice GTX 240s. I kind of like running all the same brand radiators in a build. Up to you.

Would just using a single Black Ice Stealth 360 to cool everything work? Yes. Should you consider adding an extra rad in the bottom? Maybe/probably.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> There might be a 1-2 degree difference between the rads depending on which fans you use. If you use high RPM fans, the Black Ice would win fairly easily. The holes on the Swiftech sit close to the outer edge of the rad which means they're more likely to get in the way of the motherboard IO ports. The holes on the Black Ice sit closer to the center of the rad, which gives you the clearance you need for fittings. Does that make sense? A lot of people don't take the IO ports on the back of the RIVE into consideration when selecting a top rad. I know I didn't and bought a XSPC EX360 only to have to return it because the G1/4 holes sit too close to the outer edge of the rad and I couldn't fit Bitspower 1/2 x 3/4 fittings on the rad. Or, they fit, but there was no room for hose. If you're using smaller fittings, you might get it to fit, but I wouldn't know.
> 
> It does quite well for a rad that's only ~30mm thick thanks to its 30 FPI fin count. That of course means you're going to want somewhat powerful fans (1800RPM or above, no less than 1500RPM), which means more noise. I ran Cooler Master Excalibur's, which I don't think you can buy anymore. When I mounted it I had a little bit of trouble getting the fan holes to align with the fan holes on the case. I believe Black Ice rads use 20mm spacing and CM is using 15mm. Either way, you'll be able to get it to mount.
> 
> I would recommend using at least one more radiator in the bottom of the case to supplement the 360mm Black Ice because it is only ~30mm thick and you're running 2 290xs. I used an Alphacool Monsta 240, but I think a 280 will also fit in the bottom. If you want to spend a little more you could get dual Black Ice GTX 240s. I kind of like running all the same brand radiators in a build. Up to you.
> 
> Would just using a single Black Ice Stealth 360 to cool everything work? Yes. Should you consider adding an extra rad in the bottom? Maybe/probably.


How do you have your rads set up? Rad - cpu - rad - gpu?

Nvm, just realized you said "when I had ". Thanks nonetheless, I will invest in a couple more rads then. Thanks + rep!


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> How do you have your rads set up? Rad - cpu - rad - gpu?
> 
> Nvm, just realized you said "when I had ". Thanks nonetheless, I will invest in a couple more rads then. Thanks + rep!


FYI I had an XSPC Bay res with dual D5 pumps. Loop order went: Res > CPU > 360mm top rad > GPUs > 240mm bottom rad > 140mm front rad > back to res/pumps


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> FYI I had an XSPC Bay res with dual D5 pumps. Loop order went: Res > CPU > 360mm top rad > GPUs > 240mm bottom rad > 140mm front rad > back to res/pumps


Cool, I thought the order was more important so I was trying to figure out how to get from the 360 to cpu, then to the 240 then to the gpu, but it seems the difference is very little. I am trying to avoid long extensions of tubing, trying to make it as neat as possible. I do not however have a bay res as its a cylinder one but I am sure I can manage.

Thanks again, you have been really helpful.


----------



## craptastic7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Cool, I thought the order was more important so I was trying to figure out how to get from the 360 to cpu, then to the 240 then to the gpu, but it seems the difference is very little. I am trying to avoid long extensions of tubing, trying to make it as neat as possible. I do not however have a bay res as its a cylinder one but I am sure I can manage.
> 
> Thanks again, you have been really helpful.


My pleasure. Given the case's space quirks I spent a lot of time figuring out ways to cram the most rad inside the case as possible, so I'm glad my gathered knowledge could be of help! Connecting the CPU to the rad in the config I mentioned is a little funky. I used a 90 degree fitting exiting the cpu block and a 45 degree fitting entering the top rad. It looked nice and clean as it gives you a "straight-shot" from the cpu into the radl, but note I could not remove the RAM sitting to the left of the CPU in this config because the hose was positioned too close to the top of the RAM to give it enough clearance to be pulled out. Not really a big deal, but if you did want to upgrade your ram you'd have to drain your loop to do so.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craptastic7*
> 
> My pleasure. Given the case's space quirks I spent a lot of time figuring out ways to cram the most rad inside the case as possible, so I'm glad my gathered knowledge could be of help! Connecting the CPU to the rad in the config I mentioned is a little funky. I used a 90 degree fitting exiting the cpu block and a 45 degree fitting entering the top rad. It looked nice and clean as it gives you a "straight-shot" from the cpu into the radl, but note I could not remove the RAM sitting to the left of the CPU in this config because the hose was positioned too close to the top of the RAM to give it enough clearance to be pulled out. Not really a big deal, but if you did want to upgrade your ram you'd have to drain your loop to do so.


Awesome, I probably wont need to populate more ram slots but I can always grab another kit and put em all in so if the bug ever itches I don't have to worry about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> I did a 3 way splitter (3 Scythe GT AP15 1850rpm) before but it fried my pcb.


the fans i will be using are 1200 rpm but im still nervous about it, searching the web and no answers...


----------



## bob808

Hey guys- I haven't checked in on this club in a while but I thought I would 









Here's a link on how to dismantle your case that maybe someone will find helpful- Link Here

And here are a few picture of my Cosmos II for you-













Here is the complete build log for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Andrey 10

Hi.
I just finished my Cosmos 2 Rig, hope you can add me to the this owners club?


----------



## braddyjr

Hey! Can i join in the club?






Full Gallery:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3tad1f8v6mnv93u/z0Q1LlLUsb

Specs:

| Asus Sabertooth Z77 | Intel Core i7 3770k @4.5GHz | Arctic Silver 5 |Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4) 2400 MHz | Sapphire R9 280X Toxic | NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller | Creative Sound Blaster Z + Logitech Z506| WD Caviar Green 1TB + Hitachi 1TB 7.200 rpm | SSD Samsung 840 120GB | Blu·Ray Disc Pioneer BDXL | Cooler Master Cosmos II | Corsair HX 850 Plus Gold | Cyborg R.A.T. 7 MMO + SteelSeries QcK Mini | Azio LƎvetron Mech5 | BitFenix Essentials Pro Pack Blue / Black |
Custom WC: EK D5 X-RES Top 140 w/ D5 Vario Pump | EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel + Plexi | EK-CSQ Fitting Black Nickel | Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Alphacool NexXxoS ST45 Full Copper 120mm | Watercool HeatKiller GPU-X3 Core LC | EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant UV Blue | XSPC High Flex Hose 3/8 | Bitspower Mini-Valve |

Greatings from Colombia


----------



## bob808

Looking good guys!


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am considering moving from my 600t to the Cosmos 2... How is the cooling in the case? How easy is it to build in and what is the space like for custom loop WC?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> I am considering moving from my 600t to the Cosmos 2... How is the cooling in the case? How easy is it to build in and what is the space like for custom loop WC?


Cooling is pretty good actually, for WC its perfect and you have tons of room to work with that's why I love this case.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Well I am doing it... next paycheque I am picking up a Cosmos 2 and giving my partner my old 600t!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Just a question, what is the thickest size of 200mm fan that can fit in the front of the Cosmos 2?


----------



## VivaLaOatzMeaL

Im so excited to be apart of this club. I currently own a cosmos s and it looks good but working in it, is a nightmare. Looking at the ease and tool less design of the cosmos 2, it should be a walk in the park to assemble in. But I don't like easy... Its boring. I wanted a challenge. So I decided to strip it down completely and paint it to my colour scheme of my choosing. I will share the journey with you guys as alot of previous builds have inspired me to do so


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Just a question, what is the thickest size of 200mm fan that can fit in the front of the Cosmos 2?


a 200mm fan will not fit


----------



## Shadowline2553

Uh the upper front fan is 200mm in diameter... I just want to know how thick I can use... would the NZXT 200mm high flow performance fan fit where the stock fan is?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Uh the upper front fan is 200mm in diameter... I just want to know how thick I can use... would the NZXT 200mm high flow performance fan fit where the stock fan is?


Sorry what I should of was, the mounting bracket and the holes for the fan is 140mm. I try couple 200mm fans and the holes would not match up. I don't think thickness matter.


----------



## Shadowline2553

How do they fit a 200mm fan on 140mm brackets... that don't make any sense.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> How do they fit a 200mm fan on 140mm brackets... that don't make any sense.


Have you ever take the fan out or do have the case?


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am buying the case next friday... want to replace the blue fan with a red one that I have in my current build.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> How do they fit a 200mm fan on 140mm brackets... that don't make any sense.


There is 200mm to 140mm adapter used, that's how. I am not sure though if other 200mm fans have different holes compared to CM 200mm fans.


----------



## Shadowline2553

So when I get it pull the bracket and see if the fan I am planning on using will fit?


----------



## DeXel

Maybe, I never bothered to change that fan to figure out because there are no good 200 mm fans on the market to worth spending money on over included fan. I'm still waiting for Noctua 200mm prototype to be released.

But I think some people replaced with Bitfenix fan just fine IIRC.


----------



## cosmomobay

I took mine out and put a cooler there with a 140mm fan. If you good with soldering iron you can just change the led's. there are easy to change, save you the hassle to figure out which fan to get.


----------



## Tweetbix

Ive got a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200m fan instead of the stock 200mm fan if that means anything. The bracket fits fine.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweetbix*
> 
> Ive got a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200m fan instead of the stock 200mm fan if that means anything. The bracket fits fine.










Good to know that.


----------



## PachAz

If we assume that I would obtain a cosmos II, do you think there would be enough room in the top to mount a alphacool xt45, 240mm, 45mm thick rad and fans above the top under the plastic cover, and a 240mm, 80mm thick rad + fans in the bottom? The reason I ask is because I have the stryker now and I have to have the 45mm thick rad on the outside taking up alot of space and beeing fragile while moving the case, or I have to remove the top handle to get the fans under the plastic cover and even so having a 45mm thick in the top with fittings will be tight as hell.

I love the stryker but when I bought it I never intended to cool gpu + cpu and have thick rads. As it is now I have regular compression fitting and a couple of 90 degree fittings as well as a 25mm spacer. I will be using my XSPC dual bay res for the ddc. Give your opinions. The reason I think about the cosmos II is because it has top handles, I must have handles because im "little n cute" and cant move around the case otherwise while cleaning etc. I also assume the fan controller is similar to the one on the stryker, because I will be hooking up my 4x sp120 to the fan controller, maybe you can give some imput to that. What I want basicly is a "bigger" stryker/trooper kinda case and the closes I come is the cosmos II.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> If we assume that I would obtain a cosmos II, do you think there would be enough room in the top to mount a alphacool xt45, 240mm, 45mm thick rad and fans above the top under the plastic cover, and a 240mm, 80mm thick rad + fans in the bottom? The reason I ask is because I have the stryker now and I have to have the 45mm thick rad on the outside taking up alot of space and beeing fragile while moving the case, or I have to remove the top handle to get the fans under the plastic cover and even so having a 45mm thick in the top with fittings will be tight as hell.
> 
> I love the stryker but when I bought it I never intended to cool gpu + cpu and have thick rads. As it is now I have regular compression fitting and a couple of 90 degree fittings as well as a 25mm spacer. I will be using my XSPC dual bay res for the ddc. Give your opinions. The reason I think about the cosmos II is because it has top handles, I must have handles because im "little n cute" and cant move around the case otherwise while cleaning etc. I also assume the fan controller is similar to the one on the stryker, because I will be hooking up my 4x sp120 to the fan controller, maybe you can give some imput to that. What I want basicly is a "bigger" stryker/trooper kinda case and the closes I come is the cosmos II.


Many people have fit 45mm thick 240 and 360 rads in the top of a Cosmos 2 (but that's about all of the space there is up there, and YMMV depending on your mobo), and the case comes with mounting brackets to put a 240 rad of any thickness in the bottom after removing the HDD cages down there.

This ought to give you some idea what will fit up top:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> RX360, with thickness of 58.5mm, does *not* fit at the inside top of Cosmos II.
> 
> Today I visited my local computer stores. Armed with a ruler and my phone, I took a few pictures below, measuring the distance between the ceiling of the Cosmos II and the top edge of the motherboard standoff. The distance is 49mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the distance between the edge of the motherboard and the edge of the standoff hole is measure to be 5mm.
> 
> Therefore, *the net clearance for fitting a radiator is 49 - 5 = 44mm.*
> 
> See my drawing below:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a pic showing a 'thin' rad fitted. A 'thin' rad is probably around 35mm (?) thick.


Edit:

Do note that, despite what the diagram above suggests, there is about ~13-15mm of offset, so the top edge of the mobo isn't actually the limiting factor in what rad will fit or not, but rather whatever is mounted along the top of the mobo that's more than ~12mm tall, so any heatsinks or your CPU plug or fan plugs or possibly your ram, etc. Usually things like those are at least a couple/few mms from the top edge of the board, so a 45mm thick rad should fit (ex: I measure a solid 47mm of room above everything along the top of my XPower mobo), but you can count on it that it's going to be a tight squeeze. Also, even when/if you do get a 45mm rad to fit up top, it's liable to be a little tricky routing your CPU cable(s) and such through the hole above the mobo past the rad to the plug. Especially given how tall the case is, it's liable to require a longer-than-normal CPU cable, so, perhaps an extension or whatnot, to be able to squeeze it by the rad and plug it in.


----------



## PachAz

Hmm, mine is 44mm thick but I need to use spacers on the alphacool due to the fillports on the radiator, around 2mm thick spacers, which makes the total thickness around 46-47mm. I have the MSI z77a gd65 and it has big heatsinks on top, how ever the heatsink when measuring is like 3mm from the top of the motherboard, which will give me extra space.

How ever looking at pics from a swedish site, several people are running EK XT in the top, and according to the specs these are 47mm thick, but the clearance seems okay:

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/10552-rod-och-svart-22


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> If we assume that I would obtain a cosmos II, do you think there would be enough room in the top to mount a alphacool xt45, 240mm, 45mm thick rad and fans above the top under the plastic cover, and a 240mm, 80mm thick rad + fans in the bottom? The reason I ask is because I have the stryker now and I have to have the 45mm thick rad on the outside taking up alot of space and beeing fragile while moving the case, or I have to remove the top handle to get the fans under the plastic cover and even so having a 45mm thick in the top with fittings will be tight as hell.
> 
> I love the stryker but when I bought it I never intended to cool gpu + cpu and have thick rads. As it is now I have regular compression fitting and a couple of 90 degree fittings as well as a 25mm spacer. I will be using my XSPC dual bay res for the ddc. Give your opinions. The reason I think about the cosmos II is because it has top handles, I must have handles because im "little n cute" and cant move around the case otherwise while cleaning etc. I also assume the fan controller is similar to the one on the stryker, because I will be hooking up my 4x sp120 to the fan controller, maybe you can give some imput to that. What I want basicly is a "bigger" stryker/trooper kinda case and the closes I come is the cosmos II.


I molded my case so I could install a XSPC 360 with both top and bottom fans, so I could have easy install and removal of the MB without have to removal. With this case you have two options, (1) either put the fan on top and have the radiator and bottom fans in the case, in this setup the memory's will not fit so you will have only one set of fans on top. second one is putting the radiator on top and fans on the bottom, you could also remove the top grill and install the top fans and leave off the grill or modify it.

In my case I cut out the top section to recess the radiator, which I drop 1" in the case with custom made brackets. This way I could install both top and bottom fan with room left to install memory's, MB and cables. I also remove the top grill cross section for more room.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2196.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2195.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2198.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2202.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2203.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2199.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2211.jpg.html


----------



## PachAz

Wonderful mod, but the point is to make no mods, because I alreaddy have custom rad mounts etc in the stryker. What I need to know is if the alphacool xt45 240mm will fit in the top, or if anyone here have the same radiator in the top.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I molded my case so I could install a XSPC 360 with both top and bottom fans, so I could have easy install and removal of the MB without have to removal. With this case you have two options, (1) either put the fan on top and have the radiator and bottom fans in the case, in this setup the memory's will not fit so you will have only one set of fans on top. second one is putting the radiator on top and fans on the bottom, you could also remove the top grill and install the top fans and leave off the grill or modify it.
> 
> In my case I cut out the top section to recess the radiator, which I drop 1" in the case with custom made brackets. This way I could install both top and bottom fan with room left to install memory's, MB and cables. I also remove the top grill cross section for more room.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2196.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2195.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2198.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2202.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2203.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2199.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2211.jpg.html


I am really glad you posted that. I've been thinking about doing pretty much the same thing, but wasn't sure if it would actually be possible or not. I wrote this just a couple weeks ago on this thread ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> [...] I may yet put my Cosmos 2 underwater. *I need to get in there and do some measuring to see if there's not actually enough space up top to put a 30mm 360 rad up top in push-pull if I cut out the top panel and fabricate my own in it's place. I think if I can step it up a few mms towards the top filter cover and maybe shift the mounting location over to get a little more offset from the mobo I might just be able to shoehorn what I want in there afterall.* I've already got a spare 360 GT Stealth rad and D5 pump and a LOT of extra compression and rotary fittings and Advanced LRT tubing that I'm not otherwise using at the moment for anything else. If it doesn't look doable I'll just have start looking for a new case for my next build. [...]


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Wonderful mod, but the point is to make no mods, because I alreaddy have custom rad mounts etc in the stryker. What I need to know is if the alphacool xt45 240mm will fit in the top, or if anyone here have the same radiator in the top.


It will not fit. From the top of the case to the bottom of the grill is 30.5cm at the highness point and lowness point is 25cm to the back.


----------



## PachAz

I dont get it, some posts ago a member said people are fitting 45mm rads with success and you say theres only 25-30mm space? I would really like if anyone having the same rad would answer. I planning ov having my fans above the top, under the plastic cover. Also I mean that I will have the rad between the mobo and the top, if that helps. Why would I wanna place such a thick rad under the plastic cover anyways?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I dont get it, some posts ago a member said people are fitting 45mm rads with success and you say theres only 25-30mm space? I would really like if anyone having the same rad would answer. I planning ov having my fans above the top, under the plastic cover. Also I mean that I will have the rad between the mobo and the top, if that helps. Why would I wanna place such a thick rad under the plastic cover anyways?


I am sorry I miss read your post it will fit ,but you can only use one set fan mounting in the case.


----------



## PachAz

I think I will loop my system like this, would it work:


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I think I will loop my system like this, would it work:


In my opinion, it would look more neat and clean if you could make it like this way (sorry, I'm not good at drawings):

#1 would go instead to #9 > #8 > #2 > #3 > #4 > #5 > #6 > #7 > #10

In this way you could shorten your tube run and more simple. But that's just me.


----------



## PachAz

Well, thats also a possibility, I just assumed you would want the pump to go straight to the CPU block first. I actually like the idea.


----------



## bob808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Well, thats also a possibility, I just assumed you would want the pump to go straight to the CPU block first. I actually like the idea.


Best case scenario is to have the cpu right after a radiator (for lowest possible temps, water temp is coolest right after going through your rad)


----------



## TheGoose2013

Hi All,

Please can I be added!

Specs:

Intel 3rd Gen i7 4930k (Turbo 3.9GHz)
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
Kingston HyperX Beast 32Gb DDR3-2400
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair H100i
EVGA GTX570 Classified SLi (soon to be upgraded)
OCZ Agility 3 Sata III 240Gb SSD x 2
Kingston HyperX 120Gb SSD x 2
WD VelociRaptor 160Gb x2
Seagate Barracuda 3Tb x 1
LG Blu-Ray Writer
4 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio 120mm Fans
LAMPTRON CW611 Fan/Water Controller
BitFenix Green Sleeved Power cabling.

This is a work in progress, as I intend to change the colour of my cabling, possibly Red/Black sleeving. I am also thinking about changing the lighting. Maybe Phobya UV 30cm LED strips, x1 Top, x1 Bottom. But another possibility would be white sleeved cabling to go with the UV?

Appologies for poor pic quality as this was taken on a Samsung Galaxy S4!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mmax63

Hi

If you change your cables, we can make a deal, (I like your green cables)


----------



## dbmsts

Will the alphacool nexxxos xt45 120mm radiator fit in the rear exhaust fan position of the cosmos 2?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Will the alphacool nexxxos xt45 120mm radiator fit in the rear exhaust fan position of the cosmos 2?


it will, I have the Nexxxos 30mm rad in the rear exhaust of my C2, the 45mm will fit if you are not using a 360mm up top.



NexXxos 30mm 120mm


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Will the alphacool nexxxos xt45 120mm radiator fit in the rear exhaust fan position of the cosmos 2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> it will, I have the Nexxxos 30mm rad in the rear exhaust of my C2, the 45mm will fit if you are not using a 360mm up top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NexXxos 30mm 120mm


If there's not enough room inside the case to mount a rad on the rear panel because you have a rad up top, or whatever reason, it looks to me like you could mount a 120/140 rad to the outside of the case in that spot w/ a fan on the inside. The grommeted holes above it look like they should line up with a rad mounted that way & if so there wouldn't really need to be any hoses running outside the case.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Will the alphacool nexxxos xt45 120mm radiator fit in the rear exhaust fan position of the cosmos 2?


Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Will the alphacool nexxxos xt45 120mm radiator fit in the rear exhaust fan position of the cosmos 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.
Click to expand...

yes but it depends on the MB you are using and VRM HS, so make sure you test fit it first. I have the same NexXxos 360 up top and in my situation only the 30mm will fit inside the case.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yes but it depends on the MB you are using and VRM HS, so make sure you test fit it first. I have the same NexXxos 360 up top and in my situation only the 30mm will fit inside the case.


Ooopps! Sorry, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## dbmsts

Thanks everyone, that was really helpful.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I figured I should show the wifes' computer. Hopefully it will have a custom loop in it one of these days.


----------



## VivaLaOatzMeaL

I like it


----------



## Griffenxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I should show the wifes' computer. Hopefully it will have a custom loop in it one of these days.


We're did you get that Window job done ?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griffenxz*
> 
> We're did you get that Window job done ?


I managed to do it myself actually.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Khaled G

Add me to the club, please.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Just a question, will an NZXT High Performance 200mm fan in front of the case or is it incompatible?


----------



## zoneuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VivaLaOatzMeaL*
> 
> 
> 
> Im so excited to be apart of this club. I currently own a cosmos s and it looks good but working in it, is a nightmare. Looking at the ease and tool less design of the cosmos 2, it should be a walk in the park to assemble in. But I don't like easy... Its boring. I wanted a challenge. So I decided to strip it down completely and paint it to my colour scheme of my choosing. I will share the journey with you guys as alot of previous builds have inspired me to do so


no i want one even more, I had a cosmos s I did not like it that much.

please upload some pics when done.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Add me to the club, please.


Done added!


----------



## Shadowline2553

Can I be added now as well... doing the build this coming Friday.


----------



## Deadmano

Hey guys!







 Was helping someone could assist me? First time messaging in this part of the forum...









I accidentally broke the handle for the hotswap drive bay, the damn thing is totally cheap and terrible, can't believe it! Stuck an HDD in there, then was going to take it out but it was stuck, I should have pushed from behind but, yeah, what else is the handle meant for other to spring the mechanism at the back to release the drive?









Anyway, long story short, this is what I am stuck with:


Notice the broken off handle? Luckily its modular, I could just unscrew it, so does anyone know if it could be replaced/bought separately? Only reason I'm asking is because I now have a nice hole there, and not sure what I could put in? It doesn't look like a standard size to be able to fit in some HDD Bays with coolers, as I believe those you need to remove the DVD Driver slots for... Any advice?

Also, does anyone know how to deal with scratches?? I believe they used powdered paint, right? I am so devastated, as I love to keep my things in mint condition, but accidentally a fan was placed on top of the case and it scratched a bit of the paint off! Please see below...


Can that be repainted? I'm guessing you'd have to sand it off and then repaint the whole thing?? Or is there any easier fix? The rest of the case, like the doors, are so scratch resistant, just wish everything else was, haha...

And one last question, the Corsair H75, I believe its just a fan and a closed loop to the CPU with cooler, right? Where exactly would it go in my case?

Here is my layout with fans etc, by the way, what would I have to remove to get the H75 in? That massive V6GT CPU cooler I will be phasing out for the H75, obviously.










Would I just remove the rear 140mm rear fan and stick the radiator there?

Thanks in advance, and hope you all have an awesome weekend further!!


----------



## VivaLaOatzMeaL

For sure,

Im in the priming process, right now and trying to get all the liquid cooling parts i need. Once all thats said and done, then I can drill and prime and get get it painted


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadmano*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was helping someone could assist me? First time messaging in this part of the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentally broke the handle for the hotswap drive bay, the damn thing is totally cheap and terrible, can't believe it! Stuck an HDD in there, then was going to take it out but it was stuck, I should have pushed from behind but, yeah, what else is the handle meant for other to spring the mechanism at the back to release the drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, long story short, this is what I am stuck with:
> 
> 
> Notice the broken off handle? Luckily its modular, I could just unscrew it, so does anyone know if it could be replaced/bought separately? Only reason I'm asking is because I now have a nice hole there, and not sure what I could put in? It doesn't look like a standard size to be able to fit in some HDD Bays with coolers, as I believe those you need to remove the DVD Driver slots for... Any advice?
> 
> [...]:


Where are you?

In Europe the Cooler Master Store has several in stock:
http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/cosmos-ii-x-dock/

But, in the US they are currently out:
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/

Soooo, I don't know if you are in the US if you could get cmstore.eu to ship to you or not? Or you might want to visit the us.coolermaster support chat to see if they can help you...

http://us.coolermaster.com/livehelp/chat.php


----------



## Deadmano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> In Europe the Cooler Master Store has several in stock:
> http://www.cmstore.eu/cases/cosmos/cosmos-ii/cosmos-ii-x-dock/
> 
> But, in the US they are currently out:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/
> 
> Soooo, I don't know if you are in the US if you could get cmstore.eu to ship to you or not? Or you might want to visit the us.coolermaster support chat to see if they can help you...
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/livehelp/chat.php


Thanks for that mate! I'm actually in South Africa, so things are very hard to bring in and out, sadly...







But now I'm a bit more amped knowing I can replace it AND the Control Panel should I ever wish to do so, nice!









Though adding up the price for each part and you could almost get a new case...


----------



## DeXel

I've finally got this thing water cooled. Those misaligned holes for 360mm rad were PITA though.



There is a tube mess on the bottom, but those will be going down to the 2nd rad when I eventually get it.


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I've finally got this thing water cooled. Those misaligned holes for 360mm rad were PITA though.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a tube mess on the bottom, but those will be going down to the 2nd rad when I eventually get it.


Which 360 radiator are you using and also what pump/res combo is that? Im currently planning out a loop and that is pretty close to the idea i had for a setup.

Thanks


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadmano*
> 
> Thanks for that mate! I'm actually in South Africa, so things are very hard to bring in and out, sadly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'm a bit more amped knowing I can replace it AND the Control Panel should I ever wish to do so, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though adding up the price for each part and you could almost get a new case...


I don't actually need mine. It doesn't have the cables, but you can swap those from the one that you have. However, I am in the US, so I don't know if I can get it to you or not. You can have it for the cost shipping. If you can get it from Cooler Master, it is probably a better for you. PM if you want to discuss me sending you mine.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Which 360 radiator are you using and also what pump/res combo is that? Im currently planning out a loop and that is pretty close to the idea i had for a setup.
> 
> Thanks


That's Alphacool XT45 360mm. The pump/res combo is EK D5 X-Res. It's one of the few pump/res combos that has vibration dampeners.


----------



## OldDominion

Sweet!

Did you get the 140 reservoir or the 100?


----------



## DeXel

That's 140. There is enough space for 200 that they sell as an option but it's tight fit, so it will be hard to fill in.


----------



## PachAz

Maybe you can add little me to the club? *Blush*


----------



## DeXel

Nice to see you've completed your loop too.

Is that XT45 on top and Monsta on the bottom? I though I could fit 2 UT60s on the bottom with 2 sets of fans, but I'm not so sure anymore... (about 170mm clearance) because included mounting brackets seem to be closer to the center than I expected.

Also one of my Raystorm's screws was loose (top right). Was yours fine?


----------



## PachAz

Thats correct. I think you can mount two radiators in the bottom, as long as they are not thick. This dude has done it and I like the idea ^^.

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/8816-cosmosii

My raystorm screws are all tight. Or it depends if you mean the thumb screw or the "thumb nut" as mentioned in the manual.


----------



## DeXel

It's the thumbscrew. I think my backplate's hole is an issue though. It just keep rotating after the screw is all the way in, so no biggie, but I'll contact XSPC to see if they'll send me a backplate without making me to send the entire unit.

That guy lost a lot of space due to tubing. I'm thinking of using male to male rotary to connect rads, and 25mm fan between those. The tubes would be connected on the end of the rad (which are not there on rads he used, but Alphacool and few other rads have).

I'll buy one UT60 first though to see how much space is left. If not much, then I'll get XT45, I guess.

EDIT: Well it was actually the thumb screw. The thread was messed up, and I kind of fixed it by pulling the thumb screw.


----------



## PachAz

Do you have any pics on your build? <3


----------



## DeXel

I posted one a page or two back in this thread. Will post some more sometime this week.


----------



## PachAz

Sure thing, I will upload some more pics as well in my gallery. Just got a new fan controller, too bad the stock one is broken, hope I will get a new one from the store. Really dissapointed such a expensive case has a such low grade cheap fan controller. Even om my stryker the fan controller was more advanced.


----------



## DeXel

Yea, I replaced the fan controller with Lamptron Touch as soon as I figured out it was making my fans to buzz.


----------



## PachAz

I have the Phobya touch 6, which is slimilar to the lamptron, but cheaper.


----------



## Baasha

Can this case fit 2 PSUs? The other thing that I don't like about this case is that I can't fit 4 fans on my Kraken X60 radiator - there isn't enough space for the CPU connectors on the motherboard AND 2 fans at the bottom of the radiator.

I have 2 fans on the top (2x 140mm fans) but I would like 4 just to make the temps even better on the CPU.

The AE11 goes up too far in order for the 2 fans on the bottom of the radiator.

I am also using all the HDD/SSD drive bays.

Would the 6-SSD IcyDock bay fit in the two small 3.5" bays so I can relocate the SSDs? Those two bays are empty right now but they are a weird size and don't fit a regular 5.25" bay(?).


----------



## PachAz

As I mentioned before I just got my case 3 days ago and my fan controller is faulty. Anyone know how and where I can contact Cooler Master, I live in Sweden. I have contacted the shop that sold the chassis but the sales rep claim "you cant change the fan controller PCB or the front panel" and im affraid they want me to send back the whole chassis for inspection. This I can not do because it will take too much time to demount all components. I have heard that Cooler Master have sent out new PCB/front panel to customers with faulty fan controllers and I think I will go that route if the shop cant help me. I have called Cooler Master Sweden many times but they do not answer the phone.

Basicly the problem is that no fans get power from the stock fan controller, only the LED on/off button works. The regular on/off and reset button works though, but they are not dependent on power from the molex connector. This has forced me to invest in a aftermarked fan controller, but I still want a new stock one that works because this case is really expensive, nothing should be faulty. Not to mention I will lose out big time if I decide to sell the case in the future due to faulty fan controller.


----------



## DeXel

I guess you can try Cooler Master Europe support. They don't have a website for Sweden, but you can try UK. They should be able to assist you or guide in the right direction.

Do lights on fan controller light up though?


----------



## PachAz

No, no lights on the fan controller works, only the on/off button to the LED wires. What im worried about though is that the whole PCB will die soon making the current working on/off button and reset button fail. The PCB seem to die slowly but steady







. I will try to contact CM europe by mail and then wait. The main reason I want a new PCB is because im affraid the on/off button and reset will stop working which is likely considering the whole item is faulty. Sure one can start the PC or reset it by pushing buttons on motherboard but its annoying to open the case every time.


----------



## DeXel

There are also CM reps on the forum. You can try to contact them. There was a thread with all hardware reps on OCN, but I can't find it.
They also have a forum at OCN.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Weird. All cases made since ~June 2012 have the new fan controller already.

Here's the instructions for removing and replacing it:

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=15533

Maybe try here for customer support: http://livehelp.coolermaster.com/chat.php

Honestly though, as long as I was doubly sure all the fans were plugged in correctly and there was no fault on my end, then I'd take my gear out of the case and send it back to where I bought it and have them fix/replace it like they suggested you do.


----------



## DeXel

That's a lot to pay for shipping.


----------



## PachAz

Clearly the sales rep in my shop is incompetent since he claim theres no way to replace the front panel/PCB in the cosmos II. You shouldnt have to send back a 30 kilo case just because the PCB is broken, I would much rather have them to order a new PCB or front panel and send it to me.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> That's a lot to pay for shipping.


Hmmm, he didn't say he had to pay for the shipping. Assuming it was ordered shipped and not bought at a B&M "shop", seeing as how he only got it a few days ago they should send him an RMA shipping label at their expense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Clearly the sales rep in my shop is incompetent since he claim theres no way to replace the front panel/PCB in the cosmos II. You shouldnt have to send back a 30 kilo case just because the PCB is broken, I would much rather have them to order a new PCB or front panel and send it to me.


That's where we differ. I would never go though all the hassle of replacing that fan controller in a brand new case. If it's still under the seller's RMA period they'd definitely be fixing it at their expense or refunding me 100% of my money and I'd take my business elsewhere from then on.


----------



## PachAz

I understand, but I want to replace the PCB myself because imo it is too much to ask a customer demount all equipment as well as remake the cable management etc. It seem more reasonable to just ship the specific components specially when we know what the issue is.


----------



## BrettJSr72

May I join?

IMG_0738.JPG 2058k .JPG file


IMG_0735.JPG 2027k .JPG file


IMG_0740.JPG 2354k .JPG file


IMG_0734.JPG 2046k .JPG file


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am stoked, gonna be building into my Cosmos 2 tomorrow... will have pics!


----------



## DeXel

Here are my WC pictures as promised.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















As you can see, I wired XSPC LED to Cosmos 2's LED controller







. It's usually off.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I finished the beast... only took 5 hours, then again I am getting used to building my own monsters... and yes if you choose the right rad it will fit under the top panel.


----------



## DeXel

Nice!

So is that a slim 30mm thick 240mm rad on top?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> So is that a slim 30mm thick 240mm rad on top?


I have an Alphacool NexXxos XT 45mm x 360mm in the top of my C2.


----------



## DeXel

I also have XT45 on top; however, Shadowline2553 has the rad UP top under the top filter instead of inside of motherboard area as far as I can tell from his pics. Your current pics show the exact same way I have my XT45 mounted.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I also have XT45 on top; however, Shadowline2553 has the rad UP top under the top filter instead of inside of motherboard area as far as I can tell from his pics. Your current pics show the exact same way I have my XT45 mounted.


Ok I see, hence the 240mm.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Getting it in wasn't easy and the top filter panel take a bit of persuasion to stay in place. The rad is an XSPC EX240 Multi-Port. I had to stock up on a few other fittings so that I could get it all to work but I think the results speak for themselves.



Reason I did it this way was that I wanted a push fan set-up to take advantage of the static pressure of my Jet-Flow 120s.


----------



## zoneuk

Does any one have a image of the cosmos 2 next to a haf-x and a the 900d


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> Does any one have a image of the cosmos 2 next to a haf-x and a the 900d


HAF X & Cosmos 2



900D and Cosmos 2


----------



## zoneuk

Thanks, the 900d is bigger but i think the cosmos 2 looks better, do you have another pick of the haf-x and the cosmos 2 ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> Thanks, the 900d is bigger but i think the cosmos 2 looks better, do you have another pick of the haf-x and the cosmos 2 ?


Nope. I did run across these though:


----------



## zoneuk

Thanks, any more for 900d vs cosmos 2 ?

I'm wanting to upgrade but dont know which to get


----------



## DeXel

I would also suggest Phanteks Enthoo Primo.


----------



## BrettJSr72

I thought about changing out to the 900D just because I'm turning into a Corsair fanboy but happy I stayed with my CM2. Buying my parts to water cool it as a Christmas/ New Years gift to myself.


----------



## PachAz

900D is better for watercooling yes. But the Cosmos II is the second best for watercooling I guess. And the reason for that is that you can mount a 360mm 45mm thick rad in the top (even with most mobos) and two 240mm 45mm thick ones in the bottom. How ever I think the cosmos II looks much more nice, I have always liked the cosmos cases and the handles on the top is a big advantage if you move your case. Thats why I went from a stryker to a cosmos II because of the handles on top, even though the 900D was a little bit cheaper and offered better solutions for water cooling.

Up to this point I think the cosmos II is the nicest looking case out there, period. Anyways here are some pics of my build:


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> 900D is better for watercooling yes. But the Cosmos II is the second best for watercooling I guess. And the reason for that is that you can mount a 360mm 45mm thick rad in the top (even with most mobos) and two 240mm 45mm thick ones in the bottom. How ever I think the cosmos II looks much more nice, I have always liked the cosmos cases and the handles on the top is a big advantage if you move your case. Thats why I went from a stryker to a cosmos II because of the handles on top, even though the 900D was a little bit cheaper and offered better solutions for water cooling.
> 
> Up to this point I think the cosmos II is the nicest looking case out there, period. Anyways here are some pics of my build:


I agree, people are down on the C2 for watercooling which I don't get. like you I have a 45mm x 360mm up top, 2 x 45mm x 240mm in the lower section 1x 30mm x 120mm rear exhaust, and 1 x 45mm x 140mm up front (all NexXxos XT line)


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I agree, people are down on the C2 for watercooling which I don't get. like you I have a 45mm x 360mm up top, 2 x 45mm x 240mm in the lower section 1x 30mm x 120mm rear exhaust, and 1 x 45mm x 140mm up front (all NexXxos XT line)


I totally get it. For the sheer size of the Cosmos 2, not to mention the price tag, not being able to fit a 480 rad anywhere without a pretty significant mod, is just lame. And not being able to go push-pull up top with any rad larger than a 120 is a pretty major design fail. Even a 30mm thick rad will see a ~20% increase in cooling performance from push-pull over just push or pull, and no rad any thicker than that should ever be run in only push or pull imho. That's why any rad you try to put up top is FAIL, and losing the 6 HDD cages so you can shove it in an air-starved basement seems to have been a complete afterthought instead of a design with watercooling in mind from the get-go.

The Cosmos 2 is a very nice looking case though. I'll give it that. I love the way mine looks. I just would _never_ recommend this case to anyone who wanted to build a custom watercoolling loop in it. There are many MUCH better watercooling cases out there than the Cosmos 2.


----------



## zoneuk

I was thinking of getting it for water cooling, I have a haf-x 360 push pull config at the top, would the Cosmos 2 have less space at the top and not fitt a 360 rad ?


----------



## PachAz

There are not many much better, there are just a few ones taking the price into consideration. And yes, the cosmos II can barely fit a 45mm rad depending on mobo ram. But you can sue pull only or push.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> I was thinking of getting it for water cooling, I have a haf-x 360 push pull config at the top, would the Cosmos 2 have less space at the top and not fitt a 360 rad ?


There is only enough room for a 45mm thick rad between the mobo and the roof of the case and then one set of fans above that under the top filter cover (see here for a more detailed measuring). Unless you want to use some 15mm thick fans which have no static pressure and are useless for rads, there is simply not enough room to go push-pull with even a 30mm thick rad up top in a Cosmos 2, at least not unless you cut out the whole top panel and mod one in there yourself like cosmomobay managed to do.


----------



## zoneuk

I have a noctua fans and a Black Ice® GT Stealth rad in my haf-x I was assuming the cosmos 2 would have more room, I dont like the look of the 900d it looks like a block


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoneuk*
> 
> I have a noctua fans and a Black Ice® GT Stealth rad in my haf-x I was assuming the cosmos 2 would have more room, I dont like the look of the 900d it looks like a block


It's not bad but so much room to work with. I just love the C2 looks. I'll deal with the layout and make it work as best I can.


----------



## BrettJSr72

@Red1776 how did you get a 140mm rad in the front? With or without mod? I get how to put in four but a fifth for that extra headroom would be even better!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> @Red1776 how did you get a 140mm rad in the front? With or without mod? I get how to put in four but a fifth for that extra headroom would be even better!


It took a mod to do it.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Ok, I see.

Do you have any other pictures? I'm truly interested to see how you have your SSD mounted. Strongly considering 5 rads in my C2.


----------



## DeMoNSpud

Hi guys a few pictures of my pc can you please add me to the group


----------



## PachAz

Nice build, what components are you running?


----------



## DeMoNSpud

All XSPC Rads and pipe 1/2 Raystorm block on my 3770k / 670 msi gtx with xspc block and back plate and d5 pump with square xspc front and t-virus res


----------



## dbmsts

1. Does anyone know if the CM Nepton 280L AIO liquid cooler will fit at the top of the cosmos II?
2. There a some screws protruding from the roof in the rear, will they interfere with the rad in case the I want to mount the rad to the roof and the fans on the outside?


----------



## dbmsts

Anyone?


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> 1. Does anyone know if the CM Nepton 280L AIO liquid cooler will fit at the top of the cosmos II? Set up in a pull config.
> 2. There a some screws protruding from the roof in the rear, will they interfere with the rad in case the I want to mount the rad to the roof and the fans on the outside?


I currently have a Corsair H110 which is a 280mm rad so yes.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair H110 which is a 280mm rad so yes.


Thanks,

So I can't fit the rad internally? The rad on the outside and fans inside? Is that what you meant by pull config.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> So I can't fit the rad internally? The rad on the outside and fans inside? Is that what you meant by pull config.


Yes. My rad is mounted internally. My fans are in the top fan house just flipped so that they pull instead of push. Used as an exhaust. I have the rear exhaust flipped being used as an intake.


----------



## dbmsts

Thanks again.


----------



## PachAz

Have some one tried to mount the radiator directly on the fan shroud in the bottom like this? I maybe will do it because thats the only option having a 45mm thick in the bottom as well as a 80mm thick rad, allowing enough space for fans and space. Give your imputs.


----------



## Red1776

Probably not the aswer you want to hear, however I tried a lot of rad setups in my C2 before settling on what I have now.

In the lower section I have 2x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm

The fan door pushes air through the first, and on the back of the second 240 I have the fans pulling.

The lower front fan blows air right down the middle of the two. It works very well. (yes I tried a single 240mm and a 360mm with push/pull and this yielded the best results)

I don't know if you can spring for another 45mm or trade for but if you can you will like the results you get with 4 high SP fans.


----------



## PachAz

I did a list of all parts needed to make this work and it dont seem like an issue because I use thin tubing (10/13) mm and 90 and 45 degree fittings will make the tube routing easier. But the cost is a big issue and I dont know if theres any point spending that amount of money to make this build. If I would make a dual gpu system I would get the whole package, i7 4930k, REIV, 16GB 2400Mhz and that alone cost as much as a whole i5 system with the lastest gpu. Im worried about the single core performance on the i7 4930k because I do play games that use less cores, as well as the smoothness of two r9 290 compared to one. Im debating as we speak and im a fps and smoothness freak, I have issues with stutter and stuff. Here is what all would cost, just for f0n:

Cooling parts:

- EK D5
- EK D5 Xres 100
- XSPC EX360mm
- Fan splitter 3 pin
- EK-FC R9-290x
- 2x 45C fittings:
- 2x 90C fittings
- 1x regular fitting
- Masterkleer 10/13, 2 meters
Total 2733 SEK ~ 410 USD

Components:

- Intel i7 4930K
- Asus Rampage Extreme IV
- Corsair 16GB, 2400Mhz
- 3x CM JetFlo
Total: 9387 SEK ~ 1411 USD

Used:
- R9 290
Total: 2500 SEK ~ 375 USD

Total: 14620 SEK ~ _2198 USD._

Thats overkill amount of money really, for something that might be less smooth in games than the setup I have now. Thats almost 2x amount of i5 systems with new mobo, RAM, GPU and WB you can build with that money :/.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I did a list of all parts needed to make this work and it dont seem like an issue because I use thin tubing (10/13) mm and 90 and 45 degree fittings will make the tube routing easier. But the cost is a big issue and I dont know if theres any point spending that amount of money to make this build. If I would make a dual gpu system I would get the whole package, i7 4930k, REIV, 16GB 2400Mhz and that alone cost as much as a whole i5 system with the lastest gpu. Im worried about the single core performance on the i7 4930k because I do play games that use less cores, as well as the smoothness of two r9 290 compared to one. Im debating as we speak and im a fps and smoothness freak, I have issues with stutter and stuff.


will a 45mm and an 80mm even fit in there?

anyway, as to the 290X stutter issue do some reading.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_r9_290x_lightning_review,25.html

http://www.techspot.com/review/727-radeon-r9-290x/page11.html

Just two I like.

I have been hip deep in R290X's for months now and not had any issues with multiple cards

Quote:


> Im worried about the single core performance on the i7 4930k


This I just don't get??


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

When you say 80mm rad I assume you mean an Alphacool Monsta. If so might want to keep in mind they are actually 85mm thick. If you are cutting it close that extra 5mm from how they are marketed can make or break your planning.

http://www.alphacool.com/download/120-240-80.pdf [PDF]


----------



## PachAz

I made some measurements. Having a 80mm monsta in the bottom and a xt45 alphacool with fans yield 20mm space between the radiators:




Single core performance is important to me, since I play games that use less cores also. I wouldnt want a cpu that has worse single core performance than a i5 3750k at 4.8Ghz.

A drawing:


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I made some measurements. Having a 80mm monsta in the bottom and a xt45 alphacool with fans yield 20mm space between the radiators:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single core performance is important to me, since I play games that use less cores also. I wouldnt want a cpu that has worse single core performance than a i5 3750k at 4.8Ghz.


Soooo, does that mean with the *85mm* thick Monsta you will only have 15mm of space?


----------



## PachAz

No, it means I will have 20mm of space







.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

So you did take into account that the Monsta is 85mm thick, not 80mm?

I only ask again because you keep writing 80, and they are not 80.


----------



## PachAz

Its advertised as 80mm, but its 85mm, just like the xt45 is 46mm. Yes I have the monsta mounted in the bottom so all measurements are real time.


----------



## Red1776

I didn't think you would be crazy about my solution, but it works out so well it's worth it if you can swing it.

Quote:


> Single core performance is important to me, since I play games that use less cores also. I wouldnt want a cpu that has worse single core performance than a i5 3750k at 4.8Ghz


.well a 4930K will cover that.

So does the 45mm fit inside the frame of the fan shroud?

So what are you going to do?


----------



## PachAz

A 240mm will fit in the frame of the shroud, but you need to dremel down the plastic fan mounts and stuff to make it flush. I dont know what to do. I should be able to swing the radiator once mounted because I seen other mounting the rad on the shroud. Another option would be to get a i7 3770k and get that HT, and that will save me money on the mobo and additional OP ram.


----------



## Red1776

Yeah, curiosity got the best of me and I grabbed a 240mm and a C2 Fan shroud



A wee bit tight


----------



## PachAz

Yeah, but that can be taken care of with a dremel I hope. Or if I mount the rad on the fans that means the rad will be 20mm close to the monsta instead of the fans beeing 20mm close.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Probably not the aswer you want to hear, however I tried a lot of rad setups in my C2 before settling on what I have now.
> In the lower section I have 2x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm
> The fan door pushes air through the first, and on the back of the second 240 I have the fans pulling.
> The lower front fan blows air right down the middle of the two. It works very well. (yes I tried a single 240mm and a 360mm with push/pull and this yielded the best results)
> 
> I don't know if you can spring for another 45mm or trade for but if you can you will like the results you get with 4 high SP fans.


This IS exactly how I plan to set mine up! Repped!


----------



## blackfox2526

Any news about the Side panel window from CM ??????????????


----------



## Tweetbix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> Any news about the Side panel window from CM ??????????????


I'm pretty sure CM gave up support on the Cosmos 2 a year or two back.
Now everything is to do with the Cosmos SE.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Cooler master has not 'gave up support on the Cosmos 2'. They definitely still offer customer support throughout the warranty period for the case. That said, it is probably a safe bet that there will no windowed side panel from Cooler Master for the case. CM MR HAF did drop a rumor in this thread that Cooler Master had a windowed side panel project in the works, but that was more than 2 years ago. I sure wouldn't hold my breath expecting to see it now.


----------



## Tweetbix

I didn't mean they gave up on everything such as support, I simply meant they gave up supporting their flagship model case in terms of additional products for it, such as the windowed door.
It seemed to happen a little after the revised fan controller was released, which didn't actually help many people with the problems they were having.

If you want a window, you have a few choices:
a) Order one from MNPC-Tech: https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html
This is essentially a piece of Acrylic cut to size with additional holes made for the HDD fans.
No curving so it doesn't follow the lines of the case properly.

b) A person or group called PC Junkie Mods make window doors that follow the curvature of the case.

c) DIY, make your own, probably not the easiest, but best financially due to costs and location.


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah, curiosity got the best of me and I grabbed a 240mm and a C2 Fan shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit tight


I probably will mod it by cutting out this section (I borrowed your picture):



Anyways I will probably have the rads in the bottom connected like this:


----------



## Hellfury

Please add me to the club.

Got the case on Saturday. Specs are as follows:

AMD FX 8350 @ 4.2Ghz stock cooler (for now)
ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866 CL9 (4gbx4)
Powercolor Ax7990 flashed to Devil 13 @1050/6000
Kingston Hyper X 240gb ssd (not the 3k one)
OCZ Vertex 3 60Gb
2x 2tb seagate green
1x wd caviar 320gb
2x seagate 250gb
1x 160gb Hitachi 2.5in
2x lg dvd-rw
3x iSonic 1xsata+1xesata pci-e cards
Coolermaster silent pro gold 1000w
9x 12cm coolermaster silent blue LED fans
1x 14cm coolermaster silent blue LED fan
1x 20cm stock fan (that comes with the case)
Cosmos 2

Question 1: what do you guys use to clean the brushed aluminium on the side panels?


----------



## PachAz

I clean it with windex and a soft rug. Its not that hard.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I clean it with windex and a soft rug. Its not that hard.


I just imagined someone sitting with a large area rug wiping the side of their case


----------



## PachAz

Well, believe it or not, when I had my stryker I use to vacum clean it and then wipe it with windex and a soft cloth and then apply some liquid wax to make the white paint nice and smooth. I havent cleaned my cosmos II yet, but I will cleanse it from its sins soon.


----------



## Hellfury

Thanks. Second question:

Is there a way to detach the 2pin fan led cables? Do they plug in? I'd prefer not to cut things unless absolutely necessary


----------



## Hellfury

I'd go into full watercooling but it isn't really practical in my country without importing


----------



## Hellfury

We don't have windex in my country as far as i am aware, sounds like something used to clean windows? If so we have similar products such as windowlene


----------



## PachAz

If you go into watercooling, make sure you plan everything correct, since you have to wait 1 weeks for the stuff to arrive.


----------



## Hellfury

I seem to be having a problem with the fan comtroller pcb. it's the updated pc. issue 1, when i plug a fan into either of the gpu fan connectors, the light on the button for the unit does not show up. The fan does not spin either, the LEDs in the fan shine faintly. the other fan headers for the unit seem to work fine. I am using the standard 20cm fan and coolermaster's own 12cm blue LED silent fans. also, the fans make a buzzing sound when on anything other than the max setting. suggestions anyone?

I have double checked that everything is plugged in securely, tried multiple molex connectors, and made sure every pin is straight and in place.

It really upsets me that I've spent R4300 on a case that i can't use as intended. suggestions anyone? perhaps a vendor rep?

PS: I am in Cape Town, South Africa

EDIT: The rest of the case is fine, just the fan control pcb that seems to be the issue


----------



## PachAz

The fan controller PCB is broken, I had the same issue on my case. None of the fans worked and no LED were light up on the controll panel. Luckily the shop where I bought the case from ordered a new frontal panel from CM for my case without no extra charge.


----------



## Hellfury

Don't know what I can do to get a replacement then







I've bought tons of coolermaster products in the past and on my largest purchase i get this :/ the store i bought it from is a physical store and has no online option..


----------



## PachAz

Then go back and tell them that they should order a new control panel free of charge, because that is what other shops are doing for their customers, specially since it such a expensive case.


----------



## Hellfury

My thoughts exactly. Was purchased on Saturday. And i haven't removed the serial number. Just emailed the place and if they dont reply tomorrow I'll go and speak to them. I should be able to give them just the unit right? Disassembling my entire system and the whole case would be a pain in the ass


----------



## Hellfury

I cut off the ac97 audio connector. Hope that doesn't impact the warranty







as it's the pcb that's the issue not the audio


----------



## PachAz

Well, if you have removed any cables, you need to put them back. Dont remove anything before you talk to the shop. Also tell them that CM has a guide on how to chagne the pcb yourself and that they use to send out faulty stuff for free. So it shouldnt be any issues just sendong you a new pcb/frontal panel.


----------



## Hellfury

Went to the store today, they're ordering a new controller


----------



## PachAz

That is good news.


----------



## Hellfury

Got my new controller yay. Working now. What fan controllers do you guys use?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellfury

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## PachAz

I use the phobya touch 6, 30w per channel, which means you can connect many fans to the same wire.


----------



## TheGoose2013

I use the Lamptron CW611 in my Cosmos II, in the top bay. I have also removed all of the Fan and LED loom from the original controller as I do not use them. I find it removes alot of cable clutter from the case!

Mike


----------



## Hellfury

How do the respective fan controllers behave with LED fans? I'd rather get a fan controller than replace all my fans

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## PachAz

I have also removed the wores from the fan controller, they take up too much space. Aftermarked controller is better, you can fine tune the fan speed.


----------



## Anth0789

Hellfury added!


----------



## PachAz

Am I even added to this club? I have owned a cosmos II for some weeks now.


----------



## Hellfury

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose2013

As far as I am aware, ALL LED fans with only one 3 or 4-Pin plug (Powering both fan motor & Led's) will have there LED's start to fade out when you turn the fan speeds down enough to reduce the voltage suppling these LED's. I am running the Enermax T.B Vegas Trio 120mm fans on my CW611 Controller. Although I do plan on modding the loom so that I have a separate 12v feed to the LED's, so that when I slow the fans down the LED's remain at full brightness. There are also fans available which have a separate feed to the LED's such as the exisiting large blue LED fan found at the front of the case. Allowing you to turn on and off the LED's aswell as adjusting fan speeds. One thng I have noticed, I have got all my fans controlled on the CW611, and I have tried to connect the LED wire back to the CMii fan controller so I can power the LEDs on the large fan, but becuase there are no fans connected it will only power the LED's at LOW power mode. So I plan to make my own separate supply very soon.

Mike


----------



## Hellfury

I don't mind them fading, i just don't want ticking anything, so I'd preferably like quite a powerful fan controller. Would work out chair than trying to source a ton of cm storm fans

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldDominion

So i have a power supply fitment question. What is the longest power supply that will fit in this case? The new EVGA units are 220mm in length. I think it may fit but it might be a tight fit? Does anyone have a super long long PSU in their system?


----------



## DeXel

You can fit like 40cm PSU in this case although then there is probably going to be rad clearance issue on the bottom.


----------



## OldDominion

would that be 40cm with the bottom cages in?


----------



## DeXel

Almost 30cm to the first cage.


----------



## Hellfury

Why of you spraypainted the bars and/or mesh? Any tips?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Why of you spraypainted the bars and/or mesh? Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yes, use automotive enamel paint and clear coat it for cleaning and anti fade.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I have an unbelievable airbrushed and modded Cosmos 2 case which is near completion. It's cost me a small fortune but watch this space...


----------



## FuriousPop

Hi All,

I have been a owner of a cosmos 2 ultra for a long time now (almost since release)...

Just starting to purchase my water cooling parts however i have everything sorted except for rads and was wondering if you could point me to the page in this thread that would help me.

My setup will be to cool:
i7 3770K
3x R9 290 Sapphire Tri-x OC

I have already ordered:

XSPC 270Res+D5 pump combo
koolance 380i cpu block
Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition PWM x6
XSPC razor R9 290 GPU waterblocks x3

however i am now stuck on the rads, was looking to try a 360 up top and a 240 down the bottom.

1. would that be enough rad to keep my temps at a low rate depending on thickness of rads?
Note: i have read a fair bit and realise i would only be able to do a push OR pull config on the top rad.

2. bottom rad i am planning to remove the bottom trays and place the rad in there, would thinkness could i manage for a push+pull config?

3. worst case scenario would be a 3rd rad if need be which i might try to squeeze onto the front, would this be necessary?

your assistance is much appreciated. i've been reading from page 150 and will continue until i catch up..
thanks in advanced,


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriousPop*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a owner of a cosmos 2 ultra for a long time now (almost since release)...
> 
> Just starting to purchase my water cooling parts however i have everything sorted except for rads and was wondering if you could point me to the page in this thread that would help me.
> 
> My setup will be to cool:
> i7 3770K
> 3x R9 290 Sapphire Tri-x OC
> 
> I have already ordered:
> 
> XSPC 270Res+D5 pump combo
> koolance 380i cpu block
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition PWM x6
> XSPC razor R9 290 GPU waterblocks x3
> 
> however i am now stuck on the rads, was looking to try a 360 up top and a 240 down the bottom.
> 
> 1. would that be enough rad to keep my temps at a low rate depending on thickness of rads?
> Note: i have read a fair bit and realise i would only be able to do a push OR pull config on the top rad.
> 
> 2. bottom rad i am planning to remove the bottom trays and place the rad in there, would thinkness could i manage for a push+pull config?
> 
> 3. worst case scenario would be a 3rd rad if need be which i might try to squeeze onto the front, would this be necessary?
> 
> your assistance is much appreciated. i've been reading from page 150 and will continue until i catch up..
> thanks in advanced,


I don't know if this helps or not but I have a C2 and have a

1x 45mm x 360mm up top in pull

2x 45mm x 240mm down below

1x 30mm x 120mm at rear exhaust

1Xx 45mm x 140mm Up front


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I don't know if this helps or not but I have a C2 and have a
> 1x 45mm x 360mm up top in pull
> 2x 45mm x 240mm down below
> 1x 30mm x 120mm at rear exhaust
> 1Xx 45mm x 140mm Up front


how are your temps with these 5 rads? Curious to know as I am contemplation this scenario as well.


----------



## PachAz

The thing about the cosmos II is the space between the motherboard and the top is not too great. Specialy on intel motherboards, they usualy have big heatsinks on top, which will make it a tight fit and in some cases not possible having a 45mm thick rad in the top. Thats why I got a EK PE 360mm for the top, because it is around 40mm thick at most.

In the bottom you can fit two pretty thick rads depending on the fittings you use and brand. But I would recommend two 45mm thick ones in the bottom or a 45mm and a 60mm thick one this along with a 120mm in the rear since you would want 240mm rad space per component. You will have to think about the fittings and adapters to use though, to make tube management smooth.

Forget push-pull in any of those rads, it won be sufficient space in the case. You better choose thicker rads instead of skinny "white" ones







.

But really, I plan on having my rads in the bottom like this, studdy this picture and you will see how one can mount the rads:


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> The thing about the cosmos II is the space between the motherboard and the top is not too great. Specialy on intel motherboards, they usualy have big heatsinks on top, which will make it a tight fit and in some cases not possible having a 45mm thick rad in the top. Thats why I got a EK PE 360mm for the top, because it is around 40mm thick at most.
> 
> In the bottom you can fit two pretty thick rads depending on the fittings you use and brand. But I would recommend two 45mm thick ones in the bottom or a 45mm and a 60mm thick one this along with a 120mm in the rear since you would want 240mm rad space per component. You will have to think about the fittings and adapters to use though, to make tube management smooth.
> 
> Forget push-pull in any of those rads, it won be sufficient space in the case. You better choose thicker rads instead of skinny "white" ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But really, I plan on having my rads in the bottom like this, studdy this picture and you will see how one can mount the rads:


The problem with mounting dual rads in the bottom of the Cosmos II like that is, assuming you plan to intake from one side of the case and out the other sending the exhaust from one rad through the other you typically wind up with worse cooling performance than if you just had one of those rads down there instead.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
Quote:


> The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans.


----------



## DeXel

Unless you don't stuck them and do something like this (view from top).


Red are fans, black are rads. The top (on pic) and bottom fans would either push or pull both, and the right fan would get how air in or out (depending on if the rad fans push or pull). Assuming there is enough clearance between rads, this should give some temp drop.


----------



## PachAz

I am not planning on stacking rads, each rad will have its own set of fans with some space between them and a 120mm in the front blowing cool air inside. I will have the fans on the xt45 push air, and on the monsta pull. Its the only way to mount two rads in the bottom though, specially with such thick rads like I have.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I am not planning on stacking rads, each rad will have its own set of fans with some space between them,


'Stacking' just means the airflow from one goes thorugh the other. It doesn't really matter if there's a space between them or not. What matters is if the heated air from one rad is getting sucked into the next. Ideally you would have both rads intaking ambient air from outside the case towards each other but in the bottom of the Cosmos II there's not really enough room for airflow to exhaust anywhere like that.


----------



## PachAz

Unless I make custom rad mouts that will increase the space between the two rads.


----------



## FuriousPop

240mm of rad per component, i have read in several places that 120mm is sufficient.......... or its not????

with my 4 components would then = 960mm of rad space! thats going to be similar to Red's white C2 build up there....

if i have rads at 40ish mm thickness is that enough to run my 4 components?

and i was originally thinking a 360 at the top and a 240 on the bottom would be heaps. i may have to start looking at a 3rd on the front then.

could i fit a 240 in the front if i removed 1 of the bays? then crap i got no where to put my HDD's and CD-ROM..... all i have is 1 2TB drive + SSD + 1 Blu ray player.........

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo............ im stuffed!


----------



## DeXel

I would say 840mm for 4 components.

Do you want to mod the front to fit 240?


----------



## PachAz

I think I will remount the support bars, the things that support the second floor on the cosmos, so the rads are much closer to the side doors. Now there are some space betwen the rads and the side panel, and if I can make them closer to the door, that gives me more space between the radiators inside tha case. I will draw picture on my modification.


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I would say 840mm for 4 components.
> 
> Do you want to mod the front to fit 240?


Well it looks like have no choice, i HAVE to mod the front in order to have enough rad space to keep temps down on my cards....

dammmm this case!

well this sucks...

i can barely squeeze a 360 in the top and a decent 240 in the bottom... and with that will still need a 240 in the front somehow!!

oh well, back to reading some more to see what others have done.....

edit: i just saw Red's build and i might be looking to do something like this - so far hes the only one that has gone crazier than myself in relation to number of rads/components. so i guess it is doable, i must keep reading - im only on page 179. hes got 4 pumps and 960 worth of rads with 4 GPU's, for myself will be 3 GPU's with 1 pump and maybe 840 worth of rads (if i can fit them in)....


----------



## FuriousPop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Unless you don't stuck them and do something like this (view from top).
> 
> 
> Red are fans, black are rads. The top (on pic) and bottom fans would either push or pull both, and the right fan would get how air in or out (depending on if the rad fans push or pull). Assuming there is enough clearance between rads, this should give some temp drop.


is it possible to reverse the fan and rad position.

so put them into a push config instead? judging by that above pic/design and with what Red1776 has said it might work just like that.

Red1776 is that exactly what you have done? thanks for the pics there, is it possible to get some more pics of the bottom tray where the 2x 240's are????


----------



## DeXel

I think I know what you mean, but I don't think pushing air out is going to be the most effective. It can be done, but will need further testing to figure out the best thermals.

I think this will yield the best temps, but as I said it needs to be tested.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

If you are going to have two rads in the bottom then as long as you can get a decent amount of space between them to have them both as intake or both as exhaust is definitely going to be better than intake with one and exhaust through the other but I suspect you would do even better with just one thick rad, like an 85mm thick Monsta, down there with good fans in push-pull than you would with two rads fighting each other for air flow in just push or pull.


----------



## DeXel

That one is hard to tell. 85mm Monsta vs 2 60mm rads like XSPC RX.

Cosmos 2 has almost 24cm door to door (stands on one end can be an issue). Subtracting 5 cm for fans, and 2x60mm for rads and that's almost 7cm of clearance though only 1 set of fans, and 1 120mm upfront pushing hot air out. It's hard to say whether Monsta with push pull will perform better.

One thing about dual rad on the bottom that I like is the fact that 60mm rads are more reusable while Monsta has higher chance of incompatibility with a newer case, and I've read Monsta likes high RPM fans too.

Personally, I'm just going to add 1 rad for now, and won't need another one until I get second GPU which probably won't be 780. I think I'll change my case by then.


----------



## PachAz

I just might order a second alphacool xt45 and sell the monsta, because I want two rads in the bottom. It will be too little space between a monsta and a xt45 I realised.

Edit: I grabbed one alphacool xt45 while it was in stock, I am glad you pointed out that the results would probably not be that good with so small space between the rads. The sad thing is that I no longer have use for the very sexy and exopensive monsta





















.

I just hope 2x alphacool xt45 and 1x EK coolstream PE 360mm will be enough for 2x r9 290 and 1x 4930k.


----------



## BrettJSr72

So, what is the rule of thumb to cooling? I've read that you need 120mm of radiator per component. I've planned my rig based on this utilizing 5 radiators for a total of 1,120mm of radiator space. All to cool two GTX680's or 780's, full motherboard (Asus RIVBE) and my 4930. Is this not enough?


----------



## PachAz

To cool two gpu and one cpu you would want 86400mm of radiator space, which is 3x240mm radiators. Of course the thickness and fpi of the rads will also matter because that will determine how fast or slow you can run your fans. I intend to use 2x 240x45mm rads and one 360x38mm rad to cool 2x gpu and 1x cpu. I would recommend you do to the same at least. Two 40-50mm thick 240mm in the bottom and one 40mm 360mm in the top, the general rule of thumb building in the cosmos II.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Then I should be good to go. I plan on using all XSPC rads: AX480 (Top), 2x AX240 (Basement), 2x EX140 (Front intake and Rear exhaust). All noctua fans with an additional NF-F12 below. Not sure how I'll configure the rads/fans here. I still have time until the actual build so I'll keep reading and seeing how others turn out. Thanks PachAz.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> So, what is the rule of thumb to cooling? I've read that you need 120mm of radiator per component. I've planned my rig based on this utilizing 5 radiators for a total of 1,120mm of radiator space. All to cool two GTX680's or 780's, full motherboard (Asus RIVBE) and my 4930. Is this not enough?


The 'rule of thumb' of at least one 120mm of rad for each component being cooled should be considered a bare minimum. A lot of people will say at least one 120mm of rad for each component being cooled plus one additional 120mm is a better minimum 'rule of thumb' especially if you're dealing with component(s) that run hotter than normal like R9 290s.

The 'rule of thumb's are a good general place to start to provide better cooling than you would be able to achieve on air, but they simplify things by ignoring how hot / how many watts are the components being cooled, how efficient the rad(s) are (thickness, fins-per-inch, etc), what fans are being used at what speeds and push or pull (one side) or push-pull (both sides), if airflow issues (restrictive? at what ambient temps?), etc.

Also depends on what kind of temps are you shooting for and how quiet you want it to be. The minimum 'rule of thumb' of 120mm of rad space for each component will more likely keep you in the ballpark of a 15C delta (difference between coolant and ambient) than it will a 10C delta but the latter might could be achievable with better fans at faster speeds &/or in push-pull on thicker rads, etc.

Also, I was looking for a post I thought was early on in this thread but perhaps it's not as I'm coming up empty, but there was/is a post by someone who went into a lot of detail calculating the restrictiveness of the slotted grills in the doors on the Cosmos II. Even without taking into account the added restriction of the filter material used the four slots on the bottom of either side of the Cosmos II only provide the open area equivalent of about one 120mm fan. The slots look really nice but are quite restrictive. Especially once you factor in the filter material added to those slots and the space between the doors and the lower section it any rad(s) in the bottom are going to be pulling a significant amount of their airflow from inside the case instead of through those slots, and then the same goes for on the other side, a lot of the exhaust will going into the case instead of out through the slots. The way the bottom section was designed is fine for a few HDDs down there, but not-so-much for a radiator to make the best use of its cooling properties.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> So, what is the rule of thumb to cooling? I've read that you need 120mm of radiator per component. I've planned my rig based on this utilizing 5 radiators for a total of 1,120mm of radiator space. All to cool two GTX680's or 780's, full motherboard (Asus RIVBE) and my 4930. Is this not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'rule of thumb' of at least one 120mm of rad for each component being cooled should be considered a bare minimum. A lot of people will say at least one 120mm of rad for each component being cooled plus one additional 120mm is a better minimum 'rule of thumb' especially if you're dealing with component(s) that run hotter than normal like R9 290s.
> 
> The 'rule of thumb's are a good general place to start to provide better cooling than you would be able to achieve on air, but they simplify things by ignoring how hot / how many watts are the components being cooled, how efficient the rad(s) are (thickness, fins-per-inch, etc), what fans are being used at what speeds and push or pull (one side) or push-pull (both sides), if airflow issues (restrictive? at what ambient temps?), etc.
> 
> Also depends on what kind of temps are you shooting for and how quiet you want it to be. The minimum 'rule of thumb' of 120mm of rad space for each component will more likely keep you in the ballpark of a 15C delta (difference between coolant and ambient) than it will a 10C delta but the latter might could be achievable with better fans at faster speeds &/or in push-pull on thicker rads, etc.
> 
> Also, I was looking for a post I thought was early on in this thread but perhaps it's not as I'm coming up empty, but there was/is a post by someone who went into a lot of detail calculating the restrictiveness of the slotted grills in the doors on the Cosmos II. Even without taking into account the added restriction of the filter material used the four slots on the bottom of either side of the Cosmos II only provide the open area equivalent of about one 120mm fan. The slots look really nice but are quite restrictive. Especially once you factor in the filter material added to those slots and the space between the doors and the lower section it any rad(s) in the bottom are going to be pulling a significant amount of their airflow from inside the case instead of through those slots, and then the same goes for on the other side, a lot of the exhaust will going into the case instead of out through the slots. The way the bottom section was designed is fine for a few HDDs down there, but not-so-much for a radiator to make the best use of its cooling properties.
Click to expand...

On the subject of the highlighted text, I did extensive arrangements with rads in the bottom section of my C2 and found a very effective setup that may be helpful to others trying to dissipate large amounts of heat. ( I run quad R290X's and a FX 8350 @ 5.2Ghz)

I mounted a alphacool Nexxxos XT 45mm x 240mm in the standard bracket in back, and another 45mm x 240mm up front up against the fan door. the rear rad has two high SP pulling, while the front rad has two pushing. The lower front fan of the C2 blows air in between the two rads. It dissipates an incredible amount of heat. my GPU's stay at 37-41c @ 22c ambient depending on what game or bench I am running. I tried many different setups and this one was far and away the most efficient.

There are five rads total in the setup however the rest of them stayed in the same position while I only changed the arrangement of the rads in the bottom of the C2 and took delta temps to keep accurate results

Hope that helps someone who is trying to move a lot of heat


----------



## PachAz

Red, what do you think about my radiator setup, will it be sufficient for 2x r9 290 and 1x 4930k? I will have 2x alphacool xt45 and a EK PE360mm on top. I couldnt use my monsta in bottom, so I got another xt45







. I plan on removing the fan filters in the bottom on the side panels.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Red, what do you think about my radiator setup, will it be sufficient for 2x r9 290 and 1x 4930k? I will have 2x alphacool xt45 and a EK PE360mm on top. I couldnt use my monsta in bottom, so I got another xt45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I plan on removing the fan filters in the bottom on the side panels.


well you have enough rad dissipation area for those components. You can see the rads I have for my quad R290X setup and I get temps of 37-40c gaming/benching.

If you reads my previous post I really found an effective dual 240mm setup for the bottom of the C2. If you use good fans I think you will be happy with the results you get.

I am a big fan of multiple pumps for several reasons. redundancy, and I prefer parallel cooling for my GPU's which takes a lot of flow/pressure to keep the water jackets airless. I am using 3 D5's on this build , but you may want to consider 2.

Let me know what kind of results you get if you would. 

One more note. you will get a lot of advice from people , a lot of it telling you that this or that "won't work"

try different things because there are so many variables in each system that trying to generalize on someone's build is not always accurate. I was told by many that my dual 240mm setup in the lower section would not work, however it works great.


----------



## PachAz

I also planning on having a 120mm fan blowing or exhausting between the two rads.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I also planning on having a 120mm fan blowing or exhausting between the two rads.


yep, I have the lower front fan blowing in cool air right down the middle of the two rads so no heated air is crossing the other rad.


----------



## PachAz

Okay, good.


----------



## Shadowline2553

I am planning to go to one Monsta rad in the bottom for my loop, when I block my cards. I will have my XSPC EX240 Multiport, where it is, and the Monsta in the bottom, both will be cooling my i7 4770k, Maximus VI Formula, and 2 EVGA GTX-780 SCs... should that be enough? The SCs right now reach almost 80c with reference cooling.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> On the subject of the highlighted text, I did extensive arrangements with rads in the bottom section of my C2 and found a very effective setup that may be helpful to others trying to dissipate large amounts of heat. ( I run quad R290X's and a FX 8350 @ 5.2Ghz)
> I mounted a alphacool Nexxxos XT 45mm x 240mm in the standard bracket in back, and another 45mm x 240mm up front up against the fan door. the rear rad has two high SP pulling, while the front rad has two pushing. The lower front fan of the C2 blows air in between the two rads. It dissipates an incredible amount of heat. my GPU's stay at 37-41c @ 22c ambient depending on what game or bench I am running. I tried many different setups and this one was far and away the most efficient.
> There are five rads total in the setup however the rest of them stayed in the same position while I only changed the arrangement of the rads in the bottom of the C2 and took delta temps to keep accurate results
> Hope that helps someone who is trying to move a lot of heat


Can you elaborate how you fitted the rad upfront against the fan door? Didn't the clamps that hold the fans in place get in the way?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> On the subject of the highlighted text, I did extensive arrangements with rads in the bottom section of my C2 and found a very effective setup that may be helpful to others trying to dissipate large amounts of heat. ( I run quad R290X's and a FX 8350 @ 5.2Ghz)
> I mounted a alphacool Nexxxos XT 45mm x 240mm in the standard bracket in back, and another 45mm x 240mm up front up against the fan door. the rear rad has two high SP pulling, while the front rad has two pushing. The lower front fan of the C2 blows air in between the two rads. It dissipates an incredible amount of heat. my GPU's stay at 37-41c @ 22c ambient depending on what game or bench I am running. I tried many different setups and this one was far and away the most efficient.
> There are five rads total in the setup however the rest of them stayed in the same position while I only changed the arrangement of the rads in the bottom of the C2 and took delta temps to keep accurate results
> Hope that helps someone who is trying to move a lot of heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate how you fitted the rad upfront against the fan door? Didn't the clamps that hold the fans in place get in the way?
Click to expand...



okay this is an old pic but I am assembling my build basically the same way. if you look closely you can see the other XT45mm x 240mm behind the one in the foreground. the two rads are connected by a hard fitting and I fashioned a small bracket to hold it in place. The LED fan is bringing in cool air and blowing it right down the middle of the two rads. both rads have high SP CM Excaliburs push/pull.

It is a very effective setup.

If it would help, I am putting these rads in this weekend and I can try yo get some close up pics for you.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay this is an old pic but I am assembling my build basically the same way. if you look closely you can see the other XT45mm x 240mm behind the one in the foreground. the two rads are connected by a hard fitting and I fashioned a small bracket to hold it in place. The LED fan is bringing in cool air and blowing it right down the middle of the two rads. both rads have high SP CM Excaliburs push/pull.
> It is a very effective setup.
> If it would help, I am putting these rads in this weekend and I can try yo get some close up pics for you.


Thanks, I have 3 questions:

1. What is a hard fitting (noob question)?

2. What kind of bracket did you make? Can you include that also in your pictures?

3. Did you have to drill any holes in the case for this rad? If so what size drill bit did you use?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> okay this is an old pic but I am assembling my build basically the same way. if you look closely you can see the other XT45mm x 240mm behind the one in the foreground. the two rads are connected by a hard fitting and I fashioned a small bracket to hold it in place. The LED fan is bringing in cool air and blowing it right down the middle of the two rads. both rads have high SP CM Excaliburs push/pull.
> It is a very effective setup.
> If it would help, I am putting these rads in this weekend and I can try yo get some close up pics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. What is a hard fitting (noob question)?
> 
> a metal connector (not flexible hose)
> 
> 2. What kind of bracket did you make? Can you include that also in your pictures?
> 
> A simple 'L' bracket just to keep it from moving. a tab of velcro would work as well
> 
> 3. Did you have to drill any holes in the case for this rad? If so what size drill bit did you use?
> 
> I did not
Click to expand...


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*


Thanks Red,

About the metal connector could you post a link for it (an online shop)?

In the picture the rad looks like it's a bit slanted. Is that so?

Another question: where have you installed all your HDDs/SSDs? I noticed that you also have a 140mm or a 120mm rad where the upper HDD cage should be.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red,
> 
> About the metal connector could you post a link for it (an online shop)?
> 
> You could use something like these, there are many rigid type extenders out there'
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c101/s1354/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Fittings-Accessories-Fitting_Extenders-Page1.html
> 
> In the picture the rad looks like it's a bit slanted. Is that so?
> 
> It is possible it is. I don't remember if the rad was mounted yet when i took that pic.
> 
> Another question: where have you installed all your HDDs/SSDs? I noticed that you also have a 140mm or a 120mm rad where the upper HDD cage should be.
> 
> The C2 has two lockable hot swap bays in front as you know, and the SSD's I mount on the cage above where the HDD trays were and on the back of the MB tray.
Click to expand...


----------



## dbmsts

thanks again.


----------



## PachAz

I dont see any pictures, but basicly, you can also drill holes on the platic shrud and run screws the whole way thru. I think I will do that. Like this:


----------



## PachAz

I had to make some serious modifications on the fan shroud to make the screw holes on the radiator to match up with the fans. I did make some measuring errors, but the important part is that the radiator is now mounted on the fan shroud, and I can swing it open. Its kinda silly that coolermaster didnt make the distance between the stock fan mounting match up with radiators. These alphacool also have additional in/out ports so I had to pull back the radiator a bit to make it fit. I am not sure all 240mm radiators will fit in the fan shroud like this, still beeing able to work as a "door". I will test mount the second 240mm and take some pics later on.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I had to make some serious modifications on the fan shroud to make the screw holes on the radiator to match up with the fans. I did make some measuring errors, but the important part is that the radiator is now mounted on the fan shroud, and I can swing it open. Its kinda silly that coolermaster didnt make the distance between the stock fan mounting match up with radiators. These alphacool also have additional in/out ports so I had to pull back the radiator a bit to make it fit. I am not sure all 240mm radiators will fit in the fan shroud like this, still beeing able to work as a "door". I will test mount the second 240mm and take some pics later on.


Nice job Patch  I put my Alphacool in the fan door and know how much work you had to get that in there and working.


----------



## PachAz

Thank you. Do you have any pictures of your modding?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Thank you. Do you have any pictures of your modding?


I am waiting for the sleeving from the last sponsor (LustoOcustoms) to be able to permanently assemble. I have been in a cycle of temporary assembly and dis-assembly until I get my proprietary wires back.

LustroOCustoms is doing an awesome three color sleeving theme For me. when I am able to assemble a lot of the mods will come together.

If you have been to my build log, you have probably seen these, but if not here are some of them in mid stream.



Custom made (by me)  poly resin LED embedded D5 pump facades







gutted a bit for the addition of three pumps and a XT45 x 140mm Rad

and a alphacool Fusion core Res (one of 2 res)


----------



## Venoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx floor lit using red and white moddelers brand smooth led strips


Amazing case Bob808! I really love the color scheme.

I'm just wondering, what is the exact description of the Onyx material that you are back lighting?

I've had no luck finding anything like it thus far.


----------



## blackfox2526

After CM ignored their customers and decided not to make a side panel with window for Cosmos 2, i think why not to show them how easy it is to make one

sketched the design in corel draw and then laser cutting plexi glass








look CM it's so easy and cheap !!!
anyway this would be my last CM case


----------



## bob808

Its natural stone slab called 'honey onyx'. I have an extra piece that I had cut. pm sent. It would need a couple little notches cut into it as it is just a rectangle at the moment.


----------



## RVxSpeed

Hello. newbie here.








http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02513.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02512.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02506-1.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02499-1.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02497.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02511.jpg.html
http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/RVxSpeed/media/DSC02487.jpg.html



Full rig specification:
Asus Rampage IV extreme
Intel Core i7 3970x
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 1600mhz
Corsair H100i Push/Pull
Corsair AX1200i
Cooler Masters Cosmos II
Corsair Airflow 120mm High Air Flow Edition
NZXT Hue Led Kit
Samsung 840 SSD 128 GB
Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OC SLI
Kingstone SSDnow 300v 60 GB
WDC+Samsung Totaling 9 TB HDD


----------



## jaygib9

I got my CM Cosmos II a few months ago via Newegg and UPS. It took 3 tries to get me an undamaged case. It's a thing of beauty. I'm waiting for Haswell-E to order the rest of my parts and build. I'm thinking i7-5930K, Rosewill Hercules 1600 psu, Nepton 280L cooler, Samsung Evo 500 GB ssd, dual EVGA 780 Ti, and 2 more Asus MX279H to complete a 3 screen setup. I'm drooling at the thought.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> After CM ignored their customers and decided not to make a side panel with window for Cosmos 2, i think why not to show them how easy it is to make one
> 
> sketched the design in corel draw and then laser cutting plexi glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look CM it's so easy and cheap !!!
> anyway this would be my last CM case


Would you care to share the corel file with the rest of us buddy







?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfox2526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Would you care to share the corel file with the rest of us buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sure , tell me where to upload it so anybody can have it !
and one thing, you have to drill the hole for screws yourself. the sketch doesn't have them because i used some kind of nuts that maybe you can't find it.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Does anybody know how to remove the tool-less mounts in the 5.25" bays. I want to mount my new res, Monsoon Series Two Premium D5 / MCP655 Dual Bay Reservoir w/Quick Change LED Control, in that spot with it's mounting hardware. Modding is an acceptable solution if it comes down to it... though I would rather not.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Does anybody know how to remove the tool-less mounts in the 5.25" bays. I want to mount my new res, Monsoon Series Two Premium D5 / MCP655 Dual Bay Reservoir w/Quick Change LED Control, in that spot with it's mounting hardware. Modding is an acceptable solution if it comes down to it... though I would rather not.


they are only held in with metal tabs that are folded over to keep them in place.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.


Did you use the normal 120mm screw holes (rear exhaust 120mm fan holes) to mount the rad and fans? Isn't the XT45 120mm a bit long, I mean, don't the inlet and outlet ports interfere with the PCI-e slots?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by midnytwarrior View Post

Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Did you use the normal 120mm screw holes (rear exhaust 120mm fan holes) to mount the rad and fans? Isn't the XT45 120mm a bit long, I mean, don't the inlet and outlet ports interfere with the PCI-e slots?


Yes, I did use the normal 120mm screw holes to mount the rad fans at the rear.
You can see in the pictures that there is still some clearance for the ports. Without the rear or "pull" fan, the ports would touch the 1st pci slot.






Sorry for the phonepix.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by midnytwarrior View Post
> 
> Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.
> 
> 
> Yes, I did use the normal 120mm screw holes to mount the rad fans at the rear.
> You can see in the pictures that there is still some clearance for the ports. Without the rear or "pull" fan, the ports would touch the 1st pci slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the phonepix.


So there is a need of a fan between the fan grill and the rad. thanks for the info. Will a single pull fan work on this rad?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by midnytwarrior View Post
> 
> Yes, it will fit even with push-pull configuration and without modifications.
> 
> 
> Yes, I did use the normal 120mm screw holes to mount the rad fans at the rear.
> You can see in the pictures that there is still some clearance for the ports. Without the rear or "pull" fan, the ports would touch the 1st pci slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the phonepix.
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a need of a fan between the fan grill and the rad. thanks for the info. Will a single pull fan work on this rad?
Click to expand...

I have run into this myself. I have a 120 XT mounted at the exhaust . I have a 140mm pull mounted on the out side and a 10mm thin 120 fan mounted as push. it actually works well. You can see the very limited space for a push fan.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have run into this myself. I have a 120 XT mounted at the exhaust . I have a 140mm pull mounted on the out side and a 10mm thin 120 fan mounted as push. it actually works well. You can see the very limited space for a push fan.


If I do push/pull on the xt45 will it interfere with the VRM heatsink on the MSI Z79 XPower AC mobo: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97_XPOWER_AC.html#hero-overview?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have run into this myself. I have a 120 XT mounted at the exhaust . I have a 140mm pull mounted on the out side and a 10mm thin 120 fan mounted as push. it actually works well. You can see the very limited space for a push fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do push/pull on the xt45 will it interfere with the VRM heatsink on the MSI Z79 XPower AC mobo: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97_XPOWER_AC.html#hero-overview?
Click to expand...

See if you can get a 10MM fan on the front. it will help the exterior mounted fan on the back. I actually did this on my 7970 build and am with the current build you see there.

Just an idea.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> If I do push/pull on the xt45 will it interfere with the VRM heatsink on the MSI Z79 XPower AC mobo: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z97_XPOWER_AC.html#hero-overview?


As long as your heat sink doesn't go beyond the height of the motherboard's rear I/O panel I believe it will be OK.



This is when I removed the motherboard block and used the original heat sink


----------



## blackfox2526

OK, here is the corel files for side panel window mod:

Corel 17 or Corel 11:

https://mega.co.nz/#!LIgxWDCK!BaGNp1AANBrzvzMIwDAKm_5jLaA5b826hpT433ITcDQ

https://mega.co.nz/#!KYRwUZ7C!kVyx3I7XTrlMYfgEAo_WsUiW7CX4P7mFyzjLqMvG4vo

Just remember this file doesn't have holes for side hinges. so after you cut the side panel you have to put the hinges on your panel and mark the holes and drill it. wood drill bits for acrylic glass recommended.


----------



## Faded

ok, i have what will probably be a stupid question...

what are all of the small connections for 2 pin periferals for? I have never had a 2 pin fan, at least not that i can remember and the only thing i can think of is that they may be for LEDs i would want to add? I've never had LEDs in a rig before so i'm not too sure about whether that is their use or not...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> ok, i have what will probably be a stupid question...
> 
> what are all of the small connections for 2 pin periferals for? I have never had a 2 pin fan, at least not that i can remember and the only thing i can think of is that they may be for LEDs i would want to add? I've never had LEDs in a rig before so i'm not too sure about whether that is their use or not...


They 2-pin connectors coming from the fan controller are for leds. Specifically they are for fans with separate 2-pin led connections in addition to the 3-pin connector that powers the fan, like the 200mm front fan that comes with the Cosmos II, that lets you control the fan and the led independently of each other.

http://support.coolermaster.com/entries/22842724-Fan-Support-for-Cosmos-II-Fan-Controller-Explained



edit:
From the manual:


----------



## Tweetbix

Unfortunately, the 2 pin connectors only support Coolermaster fans, as the ones coming from the case are a female plug.
On most other fans that support separate led control, mostly the bitfenix fans, the connector that comes off the fan is also female.

An alternative is if you can't or don't want led control, lift up the I/O panel and disconnect the cables from the connectors on the I/O board, may have to wiggle them as CM decided to use a little bit of glue for holding them in place.


----------



## DeXel

The LED cable is just 12V red and black ground wires. You can just connect any PC rated LED that uses molex for power easily. I used electrical tape to connect XSPC LED to LED controller.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I just bought a whole bunch of the same kind of connectors to wire my leds up with.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=jst+waterproof+2+pin+connector


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> They 2-pin connectors coming from the fan controller are for leds. Specifically they are for fans with separate 2-pin led connections in addition to the 3-pin connector that powers the fan, like the 200mm front fan that comes with the Cosmos II, that lets you control the fan and the led independently of each other.
> 
> http://support.coolermaster.com/entries/22842724-Fan-Support-for-Cosmos-II-Fan-Controller-Explained
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> From the manual:


Ok, it makes sense now. I saw the front fan, already hooked up and the LED connector was already plugged into it... they certainly didn't skimp on the number of LED connections. I will just tie them out of the way, in case i ever end up using LEDs.

Thanks guys! +rep all around


----------



## NakedHobo123

I've been following this thread for a long time and I finally decided I wanted to join. So, here is my rig.


----------



## PachAz

My current build:


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NakedHobo123*
> 
> I've been following this thread for a long time and I finally decided I wanted to join. So, here is my rig.


Nice you're added!

If ever I missed someone let me know.


----------



## EXVAS3221

i have a question about this case... the 5 drive cage remover. even that metal bare that is in the way of the airflow of the 200mm fan. thanks


----------



## Tweetbix

The rear of the cage is held in with just a few screws, however the front of the cage is held in with rivets.
A few others that have done it might be able to chime in on how hard the process is.


----------



## OldDominion

Yes you absolutly can. The cage and the front come out easily. The back wall of the cage will require you to remove two small pop rivits. Once i get mine out of the box to start building it, i will be doing the same thing and just use the bottim cages for my drives. Cheers

Dang, beat me to it lol


----------



## EXVAS3221

can you take some pictures to show me... that would be great if you can? if i buy one for a new set up, i do not want to ship it back. and speed 100.00 dollars on shipping it back. thanks


----------



## EXVAS3221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Yes you absolutly can. The cage and the front come out easily. The back wall of the cage will require you to remove two small pop rivits. Once i get mine out of the box to start building it, i will be doing the same thing and just use the bottim cages for my drives. Cheers
> 
> Dang, beat me to it lol


can you take some pictures to show me... that would be great if you can? if i buy one for a new set up, i do not want to ship it back. and speed 100.00 dollars on shipping it back. thanks


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXVAS3221*
> 
> can you take some pictures to show me... that would be great if you can? if i buy one for a new set up, i do not want to ship it back. and speed 100.00 dollars on shipping it back. thanks


This is not my build but another forum member who built an amazing system in this case. Here is a link where he talks about this mod.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-x79-3960x-workstation/20_20#post_17860857

Also i would check out the rest of the build log. Pretty good stuff in there.

-Jon


----------



## vonalka

I just updated my Cosmos II build with a R9 295x2


I posted more pics here if you are interested
http://www.overclock.net/t/1254106/cosmos-ii-i7-3960x-build/50#post_22587792


----------



## Raikkok1

Could anyone explain the procedure of making the window? I refer to put the metacrilatic in the panel. How do you do it? Screws, glue or what do you use? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikkok1*
> 
> Could anyone explain the procedure of making the window? I refer to put the metacrilatic in the panel. How do you do it? Screws, glue or what do you use? Thanks in advanced


Normally a case window mod goes something like this ...






There's also various side window kits you can buy that vary in how they install ...

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g42/Window_Kits.html

But keep in mind that the side panels on the Cosmo II have dual layers, an aluminum exterior and plastic interior, that make pulling off a side window mod a lot more difficult. There is no correct way. The few who have done it all seem to have gone at it different ways, such as filling in the gap between the interior and exterior with automotive body filler. Either that or most people who want a window in their Cosmo II just buy one of the aftermarket doors being sold that are all one piece of acrylic.

If you do want to DIY your window, might want to consider getting yourself an extra door to do it on just in case your best laid plans and efforts go south ...

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-left-side-panel/


----------



## Raikkok1

Thanks unicr0nhunter

The problem is, in my case, i dont want to show whole the inside case, only the site place around the cpu and some parts from gpus.

So the idea is to cut something like the orange mod with copper pipes (i dont remember the nick from the user)..

Other thing is whole the acrylic and glue vynil....

What is the recommended thickness for the window?

Thank you


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikkok1*
> 
> Thanks unicr0nhunter
> 
> The problem is, in my case, i want to show whole the inside case, only the site place around the cpu and some parts from gpus.
> 
> So the idea is to cut something like the orange mod with copper pipes (i dont remember the nick from the user)..
> 
> Other thing is whole the acrylic and glue vynil....
> 
> What is the recommended thickness for the window?
> 
> Thank you


I suspect the the "orange mod with copper pipes" you refer to is bob808's build.
Here's his build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod
Looks like he used body filler to fil the gap between the panels. His window mod starts here and goes on for several posts afterward:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1212455/mkg-cosmos-ii-case-mod/20_20#post_16436434


----------



## Raikkok1

That is correct. I refer exactly to that mod, thanks for link it

And in the case i decide to make a complete acrylic panel window, what would be the recommend thickness for the acrylic?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikkok1*
> 
> That is correct. I refer exactly to that mod, thanks for link it
> 
> And in the case i decide to make a complete acrylic panel window, what would be the recommend thickness for the acrylic?


No idea on how thick acrylic you want to use. FWIW the MNPCTech acrylic Cosmos II doors are made from one solid piece of 12mm (1/2") cast acrylic.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18291/win-189/MNPCTech_Cosmos_II_Custom_Clear_Side_Panel_-_Fan_Hole_Version.html


----------



## Raikkok1

Wuooooooooo 12mm?

Mother of God... the maximun i have is 3mm.. i have to get that thickness o glue 4 parts of 3mm...


----------



## koniu777

Hello everyone, been a while since I posted in this club  I got back to my cosmos 2 and watercooling, couple pics of build in progress.



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raikkok1

Anyone that has the window from mnptech can take a photo closer from the part, that joint with the case armor?

Thanks


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikkok1*
> 
> Anyone that has the window from mnptech can take a photo closer from the part, that joint with the case armor?
> 
> Thanks


What are you wanting to know about it? Perhaps you can see whatever it is in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgUOwckLdzs&feature=player_detailpage#t=282

As you will see, they have the edges on the front and back of the acrylic panel CNC routed to fit the existing door hardware so the hinge plate and latch sits flush and it opens/closes and can be removed/replaced just like the original.


----------



## Raikkok1

Ok i will see carefully the videO

Thank u for all your support


----------



## Jeff01

Hi everyone !

I have been looking everywhere if it's possible to put a 360 radiator on cosmos 2's top and if I can put the tubes through the hole with the front panel cables ?



And how high can be the radiator (without cutting something)

Thank you !


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff01*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> I have been looking everywhere if it's possible to put a 360 radiator on cosmos 2's top and if I can put the tubes through the hole with the front panel cables ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And how high can be the radiator (without cutting something)
> 
> Thank you !


The rad I've managed to fit up there is a 38mm thick one but it is a 240mm and I can just fit the top grill on. Furthermore the compartment gets thinner towards the rear of the case. I have mine mounted towards the front with the fittings coming through the rear fan hole.


----------



## PachAz

Whats the point having the radiator under the plastic cover? The case is made to fit fans under the cover, not radiators.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Whats the point having the radiator under the plastic cover? The case is made to fit fans under the cover, not radiators.


It allows you to run your rad on exhaust with the fans set on push instead of pull.


----------



## PachAz

And why would you want to do that? You want as cool air as possible thru your rads, not warm air inside the case. You see, the inside of the case is much hotter than the outside pal.


----------



## Shadowline2553

If everything that is a big heat generator is liquid cooled, as it is in my rig?


----------



## PachAz

Not entierly, but from my own experiance with my components, the ram heatsinks and heatsinks on the motherboard does generate alot of heat. Generally speaking, the outside is cooler than the inside regardles.


----------



## Shadowline2553

The ram and sound card and PCH are about the only things on my build that aren't under water, CPU, VRMs, and Graphics cards are all liquid cooled.


----------



## DeXel

From my experience I got like 5C cooler temps running exhaust on top. It's always YMMV.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> OK, here is the corel files for side panel window mod:
> 
> Corel 17 or Corel 11:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!LIgxWDCK!BaGNp1AANBrzvzMIwDAKm_5jLaA5b826hpT433ITcDQ
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!KYRwUZ7C!kVyx3I7XTrlMYfgEAo_WsUiW7CX4P7mFyzjLqMvG4vo
> 
> Just remember this file doesn't have holes for side hinges. so after you cut the side panel you have to put the hinges on your panel and mark the holes and drill it. wood drill bits for acrylic glass recommended.


Thanks a lot man, sorry I didn't write before. Thanks for the effort and sharing with us







!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koniu777

Hi peeps







few pics of my finished cosmos 2


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice looking good.


----------



## PachAz

Clean build, maybe a little bit too clean..







.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> My current build:


my ignorance is shining through but why does it look like you have 2 "out" water connections on the top card and 2 "in" on the bottom? My 2 cards just use 1 "in" and 1 "out" for theirs...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> my ignorance is shining through but why does it look like you have 2 "out" water connections on the top card and 2 "in" on the bottom? My 2 cards just use 1 "in" and 1 "out" for theirs...


That's running gpus in parallel. It splits the flow between the cards, so each gets around half the flow that they would if run in serial and together have close to the same restriction to the loop as just one block would. In series all of the flow goes through both blocks and together you have the added restriction of another block.

Two GPUs in Parallel:


Two GPUs in Series:


Which is a better configuration? Hard to say. I suspect that if you have a pump like a DDC (aka MCP35x, PMP400) that has lower flow rate but higher head pressure it might favor running GPUs in serial, but if you have a D5 (aka MCP-655, PMP450, VPP655) which has a higher flow rate but lower head pressure, then on the same coin you're probably better off to run GPUs in parallel, but it doesn't really appear to matter all that much either way. Whatever looks better to you might be the best reason for choosing one or the other.

Swiftech did a study and found the differences between running GPUs in series vs parallel is "nominal". In their case they did manage to get a fraction of a degree benefit to running GPUs in parallel vs in series.

http://www.swiftech.com/Resources/White_papers/Actual%20influence%20of%20flow%20rate%20on%20system%20temp.pdf *(PDF)*


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> That's running gpus in parallel. It splits the flow between the cards, so each gets around half the flow that they would if run in serial and together have close to the same restriction to the loop as just one block would. In series all of the flow goes through both blocks and together you have the added restriction of another block.
> 
> Two GPUs in Parallel:
> 
> 
> Two GPUs in Series:
> 
> 
> Which is a better configuration? Hard to say. I suspect that if you have a pump like a DDC (aka MCP35x, PMP400) that has lower flow rate but higher head pressure it might favor running GPUs in serial, but if you have a D5 (aka MCP-655, PMP450, VPP655) which has a higher flow rate but lower head pressure, then on the same coin you're probably better off to run GPUs in parallel, but it doesn't really appear to matter all that much either way. Whatever looks better to you might be the best reason for choosing one or the other.
> 
> Swiftech did a study and found the differences between running GPUs in series vs parallel is "nominal". In their case they did manage to get a fraction of a degree benefit to running GPUs in parallel vs in series.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/Resources/White_papers/Actual%20influence%20of%20flow%20rate%20on%20system%20temp.pdf *(PDF)*


thank you for taking the time to answer, i had no idea.

I've basically been building my loop after starting with a rasa 750 kit and just adding/changing as needed... it is probably in desparate need of a redesign since i've added another 120x2 rad and 2 heatkiller 3.0 gpu waterblocks for the 7970s... temps are still good and its been in this configuration for quite some time, however, i would bet i could benefit from something like this setup...


----------



## OldDominion

Quick question for you all. What sort of fans is everyone running in the top for pull configuration for a 360mm radiator? Is there a general preference for fans that are better for pull than push? Is there even such a thing as a fan that is better in pull? Thanks


----------



## BrettJSr72

I'm running Noctua NF-12 for push however they work just as good in a pull configuration. With that said, prepare for an onslaught of fan information.


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> I'm running Noctua NF-12 for push however they work just as good in a pull configuration.


Awesome thanks for the reply

Anyone else out there?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Just about all fans will work similar whether in push or pull. Aerodynamically there are arguments to be made why a fan should work a little better in push, as in a fan pulling air though a radiator has less density going into fan than a fan pushing air into radiator, but testing hasn't always panned that out that way. In general push is a little better than pull but not always. The results vary depending not only on the fan but the rad used and even then the differences have been minor enough that you're really just talking about the margin of error either way.

The only fan I'm aware of that there is really any difference between running in push or pull is the Noiseblocker eLoop. It was designed to be used in push and when used in pull is known to be prone to noise issues, almost like the blades are hitting something. The manufacturer of the eLoop, Blacknoise, recommends only running the fan in push or if used in pull they recommend using at least 5mm spacer/shroud between it and the rad.

It is generally better to have a rad intaking cooler air from outside the case rather than as exhaust. Rads cool most efficiently with the greatest difference between the air temp and the water temp going through them. If both your CPU & GPU(s) are watercooled, then rads with fans as intake tend to perform better, but if your CPU is watercooled but GPU(s) are air cooled, then it's generally better to have the rad as exhaust. Other components besides the CPU & GPU (like ram, vrms, chipset, etc) aren't generally affected performance-wise as much if at all by having a couple degrees warmer air from a rad intake. Then again, it's not a hard rule. There are exceptions depending on many factors. If you really want to know what works best for you then try it both ways and see for yourself.


----------



## sixsigmamb

[IMG ALT="I really like the lighted block of the H105 and the ability to change the cooler of the ring on it. The H110 had a bigger radiator but I have seen no significant differences between the H105 and H110 cooling capabilities.

The three GTX 780's really look cocky but I am unhappy with the goofy looking SLI bridge. I ordered a new one that is lighted an looks more like a trunk latch. I can't wait to get it installed and trash the current bridge that is on it now."]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2112233/width/350/height/700[/IMG]



My new Cosmos II Ultra - Just one problem with it. The fan controller does not work right. I had to put a parts request in under warranty.


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Just about all fans will work similar whether in push or pull. Aerodynamically there are arguments to be made why a fan should work a little better in push, as in a fan pulling air though a radiator has less density going into fan than a fan pushing air into radiator, but testing hasn't always panned that out that way. In general push is a little better than pull but not always. The results vary depending not only on the fan but the rad used and even then the differences have been minor enough that you're really just talking about the margin of error either way.
> 
> The only fan I'm aware of that there is really any difference between running in push or pull is the Noiseblocker eLoop. It was designed to be used in push and when used in pull is known to be prone to noise issues, almost like the blades are hitting something. The manufacturer of the eLoop, Blacknoise, recommends only running the fan in push or if used in pull they recommend using at least 5mm spacer/shroud between it and the rad.
> 
> It is generally better to have a rad intaking cooler air from outside the case rather than as exhaust. Rads cool most efficiently with the greatest difference between the air temp and the water temp going through them. If both your CPU & GPU(s) are watercooled, then rads with fans as intake tend to perform better, but if your CPU is watercooled but GPU(s) are air cooled, then it's generally better to have the rad as exhaust. Other components besides the CPU & GPU (like ram, vrms, chipset, etc) aren't generally affected performance-wise as much if at all by having a couple degrees warmer air from a rad intake. Then again, it's not a hard rule. There are exceptions depending on many factors. If you really want to know what works best for you then try it both ways and see for yourself.


That makes sense, but since the constraints of not having much space at the top to hang a radiator before it runs into the motherboard somewhat forces you to run in pull mode only depending on the thickness of the radiator obviously. Speaking of the thickness that is the one thing i forgot to mention. I plan on using the Nexxos xt45 360 radiator.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> That makes sense, but since the constraints of not having much space at the top to hang a radiator before it runs into the motherboard somewhat forces you to run in pull mode only depending on the thickness of the radiator obviously. Speaking of the thickness that is the one thing i forgot to mention. I plan on using the Nexxos xt45 360 radiator.


Why does it force you to run in pull? If you are cooling both your CPU and GPU then you'd probably be better off with fans on top running in push to intake the cooler ambient outside air into the case rather than in pull sucking warmer case air through your rad.


----------



## OldDominion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Why does it force you to run in pull? If you are cooling both your CPU and GPU then you'd probably be better off with fans on top running in push to intake the cooler ambient outside air into the case rather than in pull sucking warmer case air through your rad.


Well, to start off ill just have a simple loop hooked up just to the cpu. Later on though i may throw the gpu(s) into it as well. Also, i thought in the normal order of things its better to be exhausting heat out of the case rather than putting it into the case? Or does having positive pressure in the case trump the possible rise in ambient temps within the case?


----------



## Anth0789

sixsigmamb added to the list!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Well, to start off ill just have a simple loop hooked up just to the cpu. Later on though i may throw the gpu(s) into it as well. Also, i thought in the normal order of things its better to be exhausting heat out of the case rather than putting it into the case? Or does having positive pressure in the case trump the possible rise in ambient temps within the case?


Like I wrote before, it's usually only the CPU and GPUs that are affected performance-wise by a couple degrees warmer case air, and if you watercool both your cpu and gpu(s) then case air doesn't affect them any more, and having all rads as intake of cooler ambient air from outside the case will lower your loop temp (and thus lower your cpu and gpu temp) more than having rads as exhaust. If you are not watercooling both your cpu and gpu(s) then yeah, then it is better to have the rad as exhaust. Positive pressure is only a benefit in dust control and only then if all the intakes are filtered, so yeah, having an overabundance of fans as intake, assuming they are filtered, is also beneficial.

If you come ask in the OCN Watercooling Club thread you'll hear the same advice from everyone who has been there the longest. The most typical recommended airflow setup is having all the radiator fans and filtered front case fans as intake, and usually only the one unfiltered case fan in the back as exhaust.

For example, my next build I've just recently starting collecting the pieces for is gonna be a TH10A that will have four 480 monsta rads and two 240 monsta rads, all as intake with Gentle Typhoon AP-45s/AP-00s in push pull plus another 3 front AP-15 case fans that will also be intake, and only two rear AP-15s as exhaust. All that filtered intake from all the rads will be forced out through those two rear fans and all the other open unfiltered vents in the rear of the case and the right side panel.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Like I wrote before, it's usually only the CPU and GPUs that are affected performance-wise by a couple degrees warmer case air, and if you watercool both your cpu and gpu(s) then case air doesn't affect them any more, and having all rads as intake of cooler ambient air from outside the case will lower your loop temp (and thus lower your cpu and gpu temp) more than having rads as exhaust. If you are not watercooling both your cpu and gpu(s) then yeah, then it is better to have the rad as exhaust. Positive pressure is only a benefit in dust control and only then if all the intakes are filtered, so yeah, having an overabundance of fans as intake, assuming they are filtered, is also beneficial.
> 
> If you come ask in the OCN Watercooling Club thread you'll hear the same advice from everyone who has been there the longest. The most typical recommended airflow setup is having all the radiator fans and filtered front case fans as intake, and usually only the one unfiltered case fan in the back as exhaust.
> 
> For example, my next build I've just recently starting collecting the pieces for is gonna be a TH10A that will have four 480 monsta rads and two 240 monsta rads, all as intake with Gentle Typhoon AP-45s/AP-00s in push pull plus another 3 front AP-15 case fans that will also be intake, and only two rear AP-15s as exhaust. All that filtered intake from all the rads will be forced out through those two rear fans and all the other open unfiltered vents in the rear of the case and the right side panel.


Some more interesting information and what lead me to purchasing a Cosmos II Ultra case:

As the ambient temperature increases inside a computer case, the computer will run hotter and the fans will ramp up to try to keep the components running cool. Numerous research data and testing by Cooler Master and other case manufactures, specifically indicates that the ratio between the rise in ambient case temperature and the rise in component temperature is very close to a 1:1 ratio when it comes to CPUs. For video cards, the ratio is a bit less than 1:1, so the ambient temperature does not affect GPUs as much as CPUs.

In choosing a computer case, it is important that we consider the normal and maximum component operating temperatures of the components we are going to install in our system so that we can plan for the thermal headroom required to provide and ideal operating environment for our components.

By calculating said normal and maximum operating temperatures using the aforementioned ratios', you can reasonably predict what your case ambient temperatures under normal and extreme operation will be. Using said data, you can reasonably plan on what size case you need and types of cooling systems.

Most cooling component and case manufactures, provide heat dissipation data with their products and or will provide said data upon request. Since we can't all be thermodynamics experts, enlisting the engineering aid of those companies who provide the components we may choose to use, is a wise choice. Of course, the more information we can provide to those engineers will make it a lot easier to obtain help.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Like I wrote before, it's usually only the CPU and GPUs that are affected performance-wise by a couple degrees warmer case air, and if you watercool both your cpu and gpu(s) then case air doesn't affect them any more, and having all rads as intake of cooler ambient air from outside the case will lower your loop temp (and thus lower your cpu and gpu temp) more than having rads as exhaust. If you are not watercooling both your cpu and gpu(s) then yeah, then it is better to have the rad as exhaust. Positive pressure is only a benefit in dust control and only then if all the intakes are filtered, so yeah, having an overabundance of fans as intake, assuming they are filtered, is also beneficial.
> 
> If you come ask in the OCN Watercooling Club thread you'll hear the same advice from everyone who has been there the longest. The most typical recommended airflow setup is having all the radiator fans and filtered front case fans as intake, and usually only the one unfiltered case fan in the back as exhaust.
> 
> For example, my next build I've just recently starting collecting the pieces for is gonna be a TH10A that will have four 480 monsta rads and two 240 monsta rads, all as intake with Gentle Typhoon AP-45s/AP-00s in push pull plus another 3 front AP-15 case fans that will also be intake, and only two rear AP-15s as exhaust. All that filtered intake from all the rads will be forced out through those two rear fans and all the other open unfiltered vents in the rear of the case and the right side panel.


I saw a video review of the Magnum TH10A. It's an awesome case! (drooling) Looking forward to see your build. Will you be posting any build logs with pics or even a video?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Like I wrote before, it's usually only the CPU and GPUs that are affected performance-wise by a couple degrees warmer case air, and if you watercool both your cpu and gpu(s) then case air doesn't affect them any more, and having all rads as intake of cooler ambient air from outside the case will lower your loop temp (and thus lower your cpu and gpu temp) more than having rads as exhaust. If you are not watercooling both your cpu and gpu(s) then yeah, then it is better to have the rad as exhaust. Positive pressure is only a benefit in dust control and only then if all the intakes are filtered, so yeah, having an overabundance of fans as intake, assuming they are filtered, is also beneficial.
> 
> If you come ask in the OCN Watercooling Club thread you'll hear the same advice from everyone who has been there the longest. The most typical recommended airflow setup is having all the radiator fans and filtered front case fans as intake, and usually only the one unfiltered case fan in the back as exhaust.
> 
> For example, my next build I've just recently starting collecting the pieces for is gonna be a TH10A that will have four 480 monsta rads and two 240 monsta rads, all as intake with Gentle Typhoon AP-45s/AP-00s in push pull plus another 3 front AP-15 case fans that will also be intake, and only two rear AP-15s as exhaust. All that filtered intake from all the rads will be forced out through those two rear fans and all the other open unfiltered vents in the rear of the case and the right side panel.


My two cents for whatever it is worth. I disagree that if you water cool your CPU and GPU(s) that case air doesn't affect them anymore. In my novice opinion, the cooler it is in your case the better. I understand that a air cooled heat sink is more prone to case air movement and temps, but it is hard for me to believe that liquid cooling negates the same.

Pertaining to exhaust fans. From everything I have read, you should have one on the back of the case and definitely one on top because heat rises.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> My two cents for whatever it is worth. I disagree that if you water cool your CPU and GPU(s) that case air doesn't affect them anymore. In my novice opinion, the cooler it is in your case the better. I understand that a air cooled heat sink is more prone to case air movement and temps, but it is hard for me to believe that liquid cooling negates the same.
> 
> Pertaining to exhaust fans. From everything I have read, you should have one on the back of the case and definitely one on top because heat rises.


It's really simple. Rads cool more efficiently the greater the difference in temps between the air going through it and the liquid flowing inside it. You can have a couple degrees cooler loop temps (and thus have cooler GPU and CPU temps) if your rads intake ambient air as opposed to having rads as exhaust. And the maxim that 'heat rises' means nothing at all once you have fans forcing airflow however you want it. Seriously, ask in the OCN Watercooling Club thread and see what everyone else says about it, especially those who have been there the longest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> I saw a video review of the Magnum TH10A. It's an awesome case! (drooling) Looking forward to see your build. Will you be posting any build logs with pics or even a video?


I probably will, but it's going to be a long term project. I'm just now getting around to putting the finishing touches on my Enthoo Primo build, and I got the case and started on it last October. I should be ready to order the TH10A in a week or two, but right now all I have is the 44 Gentle Typhoons, and Aquaero 6, and a couple D5 pumps that will go in it. I won't even be getting a mobo and cpu for it until after Intel releases Broadwell or the GPU until after Nvidia releases 800-series cards.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff01*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> I have been looking everywhere if it's possible to put a 360 radiator on cosmos 2's top and if I can put the tubes through the hole with the front panel cables ?
> 
> 
> 
> And how high can be the radiator (without cutting something)
> 
> Thank you !


here are my pictures and post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/5150#post_22201919


----------



## Fidelitas

I don't think the hole for the cables is big enough to put your hoses through. May I suggest you consider an external unit and feeding your hoses through the hose grommets on the rear of the case. I use a H105 Corsair on my CPU which I purchased because I could not fit a radiator bigger than a 240MM.

The Cosmos 2 is a massive case but in my opinion it was not well designed for liquid cooling systems. There is a lot of wasted space in a Cosmos 2.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I don't think the hole for the cables is big enough to put your hoses through. May I suggest you consider an external unit and feeding your hoses through the hose grommets on the rear of the case. I use a H105 Corsair on my CPU which I purchased because I could not fit a radiator bigger than a 240MM.
> 
> The Cosmos 2 is a massive case but in my opinion it was not well designed for liquid cooling systems. There is a lot of wasted space in a Cosmos 2.


There are plenty of us, myself included, who've managed to get a full custom loop to fit in the Cosmos 2 without too much trouble or headaches. It really all comes down to the parts that you select for your build.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> There are plenty of us, myself included, who've managed to get a full custom loop to fit in the Cosmos 2 without too much trouble or headaches. It really all comes down to the parts that you select for your build.


Thank you Shadowline for your input. Do you have any pictures you could post to show me a full custom loop in a Cosmos 2. It would really help me to get a better idea of how to build a good one for my case. Any parts lists would definitely be welcome.


----------



## Shadowline2553

That there is my build and yes some parts weren't perfectly simple and I probably have spent a mint on the loop itself, I have 2 rads, a monsoon dual bay res, bitspower fittings, 2 GTX 780 SCs, and the 4770k all under water(Going to be putting my 2nd 780 into the build this weekend because I needed to get some proper sized SLI fittings.) The top rad is a XSPC EX 240 Multi-Port, and the bottom rad, behind the Noctua NF-F12s is a AlphaCool Nexxos Monsta 240x80mm with NF-F12s in Push-Pull.


----------



## Fidelitas

Your rig looks fantastic. Did you have to do some cutting on the case to fit that massive radiator on top? Is your pump underneath your drive bays? My dad has a system with three of those 780 SC's in it. Can you suggest blocks for it and where to get them? I know that I have no right to ask, but I can't restrain myself.....what did it cost to build that cooling system?


----------



## Fidelitas

I like your red fans, where did you get them and what brand are they? Everything is blue in my case which is okay, but I really like the red in yours.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I don't think the hole for the cables is big enough to put your hoses through. May I suggest you consider an external unit and feeding your hoses through the hose grommets on the rear of the case. I use a H105 Corsair on my CPU which I purchased because I could not fit a radiator bigger than a 240MM.
> 
> The Cosmos 2 is a massive case but in my opinion it was not well designed for liquid cooling systems. There is a lot of wasted space in a Cosmos 2.
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of us, myself included, who've managed to get a full custom loop to fit in the Cosmos 2 without too much trouble or headaches. It really all comes down to the parts that you select for your build.
Click to expand...

I agree shadow. like most most great cases that you really wan to put full custom water in. It takes some modding. my current project

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776

Has 5 rads, three D5's, two res,

( 1 x XT45 x 360mm/ 2x XT45 x 240mm/ 1 x XT45mm x 140mm/ 1x XT45mm x 120mm)

( 2x XT45mm x 240MM in lower bay) 360mm on top

Project is in mid build but all rads have been prefit


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Your rig looks fantastic. Did you have to do some cutting on the case to fit that massive radiator on top? Is your pump underneath your drive bays? My dad has a system with three of those 780 SC's in it. Can you suggest blocks for it and where to get them? I know that I have no right to ask, but I can't restrain myself.....what did it cost to build that cooling system?


I believe I've spent at least $900 CAD to put this monster together. The blocks I am using for my 780s are Swiftech Komodo NV LE blocks. The EX240 rad up top will fit without any modifications, just barely, you have to press the top panel down to get the thumbscrew to hold and it is 38mm thick if you include the shroud. Most of my supplies were purchased at Frozen CPU though some were attained from DazMode here in Canada. The fans on the top of the build are Cooler Master Jet-Flo 120s. In almost all other locations I use Bitfenix Spectre Pros. The pump is mounted to the res and it is a Swiftech MCP655 PWM Drive. Here is the Res I used


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19742/ex-res-517/Monsoon_Series_Two_Premium_D5_MCP655_Dual_Bay_Reservoir_wQuick_Change_LED_Control_-_Matte_Black_wRed_Trim_M2-D5P-RD.html?tl=c97s168b213


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> There are plenty of us, myself included, who've managed to get a full custom loop to fit in the Cosmos 2 without too much trouble or headaches. It really all comes down to the parts that you select for your build.


Well I've been at Fry's recently and Cosmos 2 was right next to 900D. 900D is about the same dimensions, but yet looks bigger because of squarish look. However, it fits like 2 480mm and 1 360mm rad natively whereas our case barely fits 1 360mm and various 240s on bottom. So I agree with Fidelitas about lots of wasted space in Cosmos 2.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Well I've been at Fry's recently and Cosmos 2 was right next to 900D. 900D is about the same dimensions, but yet looks bigger because of squarish look. However, it fits like 2 480mm and 1 360mm rad natively whereas our case barely fits 1 360mm and various 240s on bottom. So I agree with Fidelitas about lots of wasted space in Cosmos 2.


That is true but the reason I selected the Cosmos over the 900 was because I didn't want a plain box... I like the design of the Cosmos 2 and it's shape. Kind of like my previous case, the Corsair 600t.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Well I've been at Fry's recently and Cosmos 2 was right next to 900D. 900D is about the same dimensions, but yet looks bigger because of squarish look. However, it fits like 2 480mm and 1 360mm rad natively whereas our case barely fits 1 360mm and various 240s on bottom. So I agree with Fidelitas about lots of wasted space in Cosmos 2.


Yeah I've been saying the same thing ever since I bought my Cosmos II. It has room for a custom loop but if you want more than just a skinny 360 rad up top in only push or pull then you are going to have to sacrifice HDD bays and that was pretty disappointing/surprising to me for a case this large. Cooler Master should have designed the case with the capability to fit at least a 45mm thick 480 rad in the top with fans in push pull (or a 60mm thick rad in push or pull). They easily could have done so that's for sure. With the tiny amount of space they give you above the mobo it's like they never even considered watercooling in the case other than an AIO and the brackets they provided for putting a 240 in the bottom seem like an afterthought/retrofit to me.

Instead I just left my Cosmos II air cooled and moved on to an Enthoo Primo which is a much smaller case that I was able to fit a 45mm thick 480 rad in the top and an 85mm thick 360 monsta rad in the bottom, both with fans in push pull, without sacrificing any of the HDD bays or anything.


----------



## DeXel

Yea my case of a choice right now is Enthoo Primo too; however, Cosmos 2 does what I need for now (1 CPU and 1 GPU loop), so I'm waiting for something like Primo in size, but symmetrical in shape to be released. At least I got my C2 for $220...


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah I've been saying the same thing ever since I bought my Cosmos II. It has room for a custom loop but if you want more than just a skinny 360 rad up top in only push or pull then you are going to have to sacrifice HDD bays and that was pretty disappointing/surprising to me for a case this large. Cooler Master should have designed the case with the capability to fit at least a 45mm thick 480 rad in the top with fans in push pull (or a 60mm thick rad in push or pull). They easily could have done so that's for sure. With the tiny amount of space they give you above the mobo it's like they never even considered watercooling in the case other than an AIO and the brackets they provided for putting a 240 in the bottom seem like an afterthought/retrofit to me.
> 
> Instead I just left my Cosmos II air cooled and moved on to an Enthoo Primo which is a much smaller case that I was able to fit a 45mm thick 480 rad in the top and an 85mm thick 360 monsta rad in the bottom, both with fans in push pull, without sacrificing any of the HDD bays or anything.


I'm planning to air cool my Cosmos II also. Just waiting for CL S8 then I'll be transferring my parts.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Well I have gotten my 2nd card into the case and added another strip of LEDs... now all I have to do is get an acrylic panel from MNPCTech.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Well I have gotten my 2nd card into the case and added another strip of LEDs... now all I have to do is get an acrylic panel from MNPCTech.


I have seen a lot of red and black machines but not one that pulls off the underlit/backlit effect like that and looks really 'deep'

very cool Shadow +1


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering how most cosmos 2 owners run their cooling fans. I have the 2 front as intake, the 2 side fans intake, my swiftech h220 on top as exhaust, and the back fan as exhaust. I have read you get better cooling of the cpu when you have the rad fans as intake with the cooler outside air. If I leave the rad fans as exhaust and turn the back fan to intake it would blow cool air at the rad and fans. Then put the side door 2 fans to exhaust. Anyone think this setup would be better than what I have it at now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering how most cosmos 2 owners run their cooling fans. I have the 2 front as intake, the 2 side fans intake, my swiftech h220 on top as exhaust, and the back fan as exhaust. I have read you get better cooling of the cpu when you have the rad fans as intake with the cooler outside air. If I leave the rad fans as exhaust and turn the back fan to intake it would blow cool air at the rad and fans. Then put the side door 2 fans to exhaust. Anyone think this setup would be better than what I have it at now.


it sounds like you have it set up like most C2 owners do. If you change it as you propose you really wont see too much of a change in temps. I think what you wan to consider is if you want a "positive" or "negative" flow through your case. if you have more CFM being drawn out than CFM in, you have a negative flow which draws more air through the case, but you have to do more frequent dusting. The up side is that although you do not see a dramatic and instant reduction in temps, over a longer period (like gaming sessions or benchmarking sessions) in most cases you will find negative flow AKA negative 'pressure' will yield better results in the form of a longer curve up to the maximum temperature that that the system will reach in both component and ambient case temps.

This is from my own extensive trials with negative vs positive flow (specifically with the C2 and NZXT Switch 810 cases) both air cooled and water cooling.



This is my previous build as my current isn't finished yet but it is set up as a negative flow as well.

Negative w/H2O in a C2 case



Negative flow (air cooled) in a C2



My 2 cents worth, hope it helps

good luck with the build


----------



## dbmsts

If the top drive bay is left unoccupied then can an alpacool nexxxos xt45 360mm rad fit on top?


----------



## DeXel

It fits just fine unless you have some motherboard that has heatsinks at the very top of PCB.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> If the top drive bay is left unoccupied then can an alpacool nexxxos xt45 360mm rad fit on top?


 You can,

I have that very Rad up top. it goes into the drive bay about 1" I believe I tried a DVD drive with it in and it fit, but certainly a fan controller , sensor unit will fit no problem.



not the best shot but that is a XT45 x 360mm up top and a XT45 x 120mm at the exhaust.

so unless you have a board with some unusually placed Heat-sinks, it does fit

good luck with the build


----------



## dbmsts

One more thing: the holders for the third fan at the top of the casing which have to be bent up in order to fit a 360mm rad, can the bent easily by hand?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> One more thing: the holders for the third fan at the top of the casing which have to be bent up in order to fit a 360mm rad, can the bent easily by hand?


 can you post a pic of this? I don't remember having to do that.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

They will need bent up or cut off to fit as 360 rad. You might be able to bend them by hand.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> 
> 
> They will need bent up or cut off to fit as 360 rad. You might be able to bend them by hand.


thanks


----------



## DMT94

Upgraded my fans and cabling.
Now I just want Sapphire Vapor-X 290X crossfire and X99 in there


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> One more thing: the holders for the third fan at the top of the casing which have to be bent up in order to fit a 360mm rad, can the bent easily by hand?


 I forgot about those little suckers.

I just took a needle nose and flattened the right angle and pushed it flush with the surrounding plate. It's all about 18ga steel up there so it easily bent.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Upgraded my fans and cabling.
> Now I just want Sapphire Vapor-X 290X crossfire and X99 in there


That is beautiful. I am really curious how you managed to get those fans in under the CPU radiator. I had to go with 15mm fans to get mine in and it was still a very tight fit that required some modifications on my fan frames.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I forgot about those little suckers.
> I just took a needle nose and flattened the right angle and pushed it flush with the surrounding plate. It's all about 18ga steel up there so it easily bent.


Thanks red. What's a needle nose that you used to straighten out the right angles.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

He's talking about using needle nose pliers
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=needle+nose


----------



## dbmsts

Thanks, I just googled it and found out and was going to post a reply that I've found out when I saw your reply.


----------



## Maragast

*This is my project: "RED TITAN" 4 REV.*

Case: Cooler Master Cosmos 2
I7 4820k - OC 4,7 Ghz; Asus Rampage IV Black Edition; 2-way SLI NVidia Geforce GTX Titan (Gigabyte); Corsair Dominator GT 4x 4 GB 2133 Mhx DDR3; Seasonic Platinum 860 (80 Plus Platinum 860W); Samsung Pro 128 GB + Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500 GB; Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29"; Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.































*AND THIS IS MY NEW GAME & WORK STACION:*


----------



## Shadowline2553

Here's a better photo of my rig, taken with my Nikon D3200


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maragast*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my project: "RED TITAN" 4 REV.*
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Cosmos 2
> I7 4820k - OC 4,7 Ghz; Asus Rampage IV Black Edition; 2-way SLI NVidia Geforce GTX Titan (Gigabyte); Corsair Dominator GT 4x 4 GB 2133 Mhx DDR3; Seasonic Platinum 860 (80 Plus Platinum 860W); Samsung Pro 128 GB + Samsung SSD 840 Evo 500 GB; Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29"; Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND THIS IS MY NEW GAME & WORK STACION:*


Wow that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Upgraded my fans and cabling.
> Now I just want Sapphire Vapor-X 290X crossfire and X99 in there


This is what I am talking about. One of my biggest complaints with this case is that there is very little room between the top of the case and the top of the motherboard. I found these fans to give me a push - pull configuration. The other fans are under the top shroud.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> That is beautiful. I am really curious how you managed to get those fans in under the CPU radiator. I had to go with 15mm fans to get mine in and it was still a very tight fit that required some modifications on my fan frames.


My starter rig. I have not got very far yet, but its coming along.


----------



## Red1776

Getting about as much in a C2 as you can.

4 x 290X ( benching with Twin Frozr coolers before blocking them)

3 x PSU (2.2 kW)

5 x radiators

3 x D5 pumps


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Getting about as much in a C2 as you can.
> 4 x 290X ( benching with Twin Frozr coolers before blocking them)
> 3 x PSU (2.2 kW)
> 5 x radiators
> 3 x D5 pumps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is definitely very, very.....nice!


----------



## Sylver123

Hello.

I will be building a Haswell-E system early next year and I was told I would be best going for
a Water Cooling kit if I want to get the best overclocking out of the Haswell-E.

The case I will be using for my Haswell-E setup is a Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra.

The Water Cooling kit I am thinking of getting is the XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 WaterCooling Kit.

The only thing I plan to use the WaterCooling Kit on is the CPU.

Would the XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 WaterCooling Kit fit in the Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra or
would I need to do a little modification to the case to accommodate one of these WaterCooling kits?

I have read it is possible to fit the EX360 Dual Radiator on the top above the motherboard.

If the case does need slightly modified to fit this WaterCooling Kit, does anybody have information on the
modifications that is needed and the best placement of the other parts of the Water Cooling Kit like the
pump inside the case?

This will be my very first time trying WaterCooling.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## suwit hrc thai

PURA VERDA // COSMOS II


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I will be building a Haswell-E system early next year and I was told I would be best going for
> a Water Cooling kit if I want to get the best overclocking out of the Haswell-E.
> 
> The case I will be using for my Haswell-E setup is a Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra.
> 
> The Water Cooling kit I am thinking of getting is the XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 WaterCooling Kit.
> 
> The only thing I plan to use the WaterCooling Kit on is the CPU.
> 
> Would the XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 WaterCooling Kit fit in the Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra or
> would I need to do a little modification to the case to accommodate one of these WaterCooling kits?
> 
> I have read it is possible to fit the EX360 Dual Radiator on the top above the motherboard.
> 
> If the case does need slightly modified to fit this WaterCooling Kit, does anybody have information on the
> modifications that is needed and the best placement of the other parts of the Water Cooling Kit like the
> pump inside the case?
> 
> This will be my very first time trying WaterCooling.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


The XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 kit will fit no problem in the Cosmos II.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 kit will fit no problem in the Cosmos II.


Thanks Unicr0nhunter for the clarification.

I take it the EX360 Dual Radiator will fit on the top above the motherboard?

The board I will be going for is the ASUS X99 Rampage V Extreme.
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/

I have read the comment in the post below by a member named DeXel, post #5436, that said to another member
that a 360mm rad will fit on the top above the motherboard on the Cosmos II but you might have issues if you
have a motherboard with heatsinks at the very top of PCB.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/5430#post_22727307

Does anybody know if I am likely to run into issues trying to get a 360mm rad to fit on the top above the motherboard
considering the ASUS X99 Rampage V Extreme does have a heatsink at the very top of PCB?

What would be the best place to put the pump in this case?

I take it the EX360 Dual Radiator might take out the most top drive bay?

I might have to ask here for help on how to set up the WaterCooling Kit in the Cosmos II.

I would rather have it set up properly for optimal performance.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

The 'EX' line of rads from XSPC are only 35.5mm thick. There is room above the motherboard for up to a 45mm thick 360 rad up top in the Cosmos II, with room on top of that for a set of fans under the filter cover. It really doesn't matter what mobo you use or how tall a heatsink is on it for a 35.5mm rad. It will fit easily.

There shouldn't be any mystery as to how to install that XSPC RayStorm D5 EX360 kit for a CPU-only loop in the Cosmos II. The rad goes in the top, the bay res / pump combo will take up two of the 5.25" bays, the CPU block goes on the CPU, and you connect them all with the supplied tubing and connectors. The only thing I can think to mention would that there are two small tabs towards the front in the roof panel of the case that will need to be bent back out of the way to fit a 360 rad ...


----------



## Sylver123

If the rad does stop anything long from fitting in the most top 5.25" bay unless it is of a very short length and pump combo will
take up the other two of the 5.25" bays, does this mean I most likely won't really be able to get use out of the 5.25" bays for
putting in a DVD/Blu-Ray Drive and another front bay device such as a fan controller?

Is there any where else the pump combo can go within the case because I don't like the fact that ithe
Water Cooling kit will render all of the front 5.25" bays more or less useless on the Cosmos II case.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> If the rad dose stop anything long form fitting in the most top 5.25" bay unless it is of a very short length and pump combo will
> take up the other two of the 5.25" bays, does this mean I most likely won't really be able to get use out of the 5.25" bays for
> putting in a DVD/Blu-Ray-Ray Drive and another front drive bay device?
> 
> Is there any where else the pump combo can go within the case because I don't like the fact that
> it will render all of the front 5.25" bays more or less useless.


A typical optical drive installed in the top 5.25" bay of the Cosmos II will come right to the backside of those tabs I pictured above. A 360 rad mounted in the top will also come right to where those tabs are, so there probably wouldn't be enough room for an optical drive in the top bay along with a 360 rad, but you should be able to put the bay res in the top two bays instead, since it is quite a bit (~40mm) less deep than an optical drive, still leaving the bottom bay for whatever you want.

It might be a tight fit trying to connect tubing to the res though with the rad that close. You might need a couple 45 or 90 degree rotary angle fittings and then I'm not sure how close that will work out with an optical drive right under it. Unless you see an example of how someone else accomplished it already, problems like those are usually only solved by trial and error and buying extra fittings to try out and hopefully find a combo that will work for you.

Or, better still imho, you could get a kit with the Photon D5 tube res pump combo instead which would leave all of your bays available and be easier to fill and bleed than a bay res. The 360 Photon kits look to come available with the 57mm thick 'RX' rad, which is too thick to fit, or the 40mm thick 'AX' rad which would be a good fit.

Edit:
http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-photon-ax360-watercooling-kit

^ that's the option I'd recommend over the bay res.


----------



## Sylver123

Can the two front 3.5" bays be converted to usable 5.25" bays? because I wonder if the
pump combo could fit in their if it where possible to take the complete whole front 3.5"
bay X-dock with the key locks completely off the front of the case without having to
damage the case and you could easily put it back the way it was if needed.

The whole front 3.5" bay X-dock with key locks as in the below screenshot.
http://www.imagebam.com/image/3faaec348571829

If this where possible and the pump combo could fit in their just and no more, then this
would be ideal for me as I would be able get usage out of the standard front 5.25" bays.

I am not bothered at all about losing the usage of the two front 3.5" bays because I
have no plan to use them anyways and there is plenty of hard drive bays left inside
the case for my two SSDs and two normal hard drives.

Thanks again Unicr0nhunter for your help.


----------



## Sylver123

Does anybody know about the question I asked above?

Thank you.


----------



## DeXel

you could remove it, but it's not standard size of normal 5.25" bay.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Getting about as much in a C2 as you can.
> 4 x 290X ( benching with Twin Frozr coolers before blocking them)
> 3 x PSU (2.2 kW)
> 5 x radiators
> 3 x D5 pumps


Red, I know you've posted pictures of your top alphacool 360mm NeXXXos rad before but I'd like to see how your tubing is. If I wanted the same rad connecting to a bay res in the second or third 5.25" bay could it be done? I also want to retain my optical drive in one these bays, is that also possible?


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> you could remove it, but it's not standard size of normal 5.25" bay.


I take it since the space the X-dock takes up is not the standard size of two normal 5.25" bays than it is very unlikely the pump combo
would fit in their and so my only hope I have if I am wanting to retain the usage of the normal 5.25" bays is to get a Water Cooling Kit.
with a tube res pump combo instead of the bay res pump combo?

Are Tube Reservoirs just as good as Bay Reservoirs and gave just as good performance and quality?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I take it since the space the X-dock takes up is not the standard size of two normal 5.25" bays than it is very unlikely the pump combo
> would fit in their and so my only hope I have if I am wanting to retain the usage of the normal 5.25" bays is to get a Water Cooling Kit.
> with a tube res pump combo instead of the bay res pump combo?
> 
> Are Tube Reservoirs just as good as Bay Reservoirs and gave just as good performance and quality?


Bay reservoirs are often problematic. They are more difficult to fill and bleed than a tube res, and they are more prone to being noisy as they are harder to decouple the vibrations from the pump/res from transmitting to the case.

Tube reservoirs are much easier to work with than bay reservoirs. If there is room for one, and there should be in a Cosmos II, I would always choose a tube res over a bay res.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Bay reservoirs are often problematic. They are more difficult to fill and bleed than a tube res, and they are more prone to being noisy as they are harder to decouple the vibrations from the pump/res from transmitting to the case.
> 
> Tube reservoirs are much easier to work with than bay reservoirs. If there is room for one, and there should be in a Cosmos II, I would always choose a tube res over a bay res.


Thanks mate. I will go for a Water Cooling Kit with a Tube reservoir. I take it on the Cosmos II, there is lots of places inside the case you could put one of those Tube res pump combos?


----------



## DeXel

Here is how I have it. Tube reservoirs are indeed better.


----------



## Red1776

I agree, tube reservoirs are much better.


----------



## Sylver123

Thank very much guys, all of you that has responded to my questions, for the
help you've giving me and suggestions.

If I need any help with building and setting up my system once I get the
hardware for it then I be sure to ask for help here.


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Here is how I have it. Tube reservoirs are indeed better.


No, they are not better you just have a funny tube routing.


----------



## DeXel

They are easier to bleed, fil, and get rid of vibrations. How tube routing had to do anything with reservoirs?

Also how else would you run my tubing? Initially I wanted to have pump tubes switched, but I think I run out of 90 degree fittings or something.


----------



## Sylver123

Hi again guys.

What is the maximum radiator size that would fit in the Cosmos II at the top above the motherboard?

Would a XSPC RX480 Quad Fan Radiator V3 fit without any issues or would I be recommended to stay with a Triple Fan Radiator when using this case?

Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## DeXel

RX won't fit. You have roughly ~46-48mm before hitting motherboard's PCB. Maybe a bit more space if its heatsinks are a bit lower.

And 360mm is the max.


----------



## Sylver123

Thanks DeXel for the feedback.

I was advised that going for a custom water cooling loop would be a lot better then those kits.

Can any of you please give me recommendations on a good custom water cooling loop that will have
no issue at all fitting in this case and would give the absolutely best water cooling performance as well as lowest temps I will get using this case and it would be ideal for getting the absolutely best overclock out of the Haswell-E processor?

Please post a list of custom water cooling components that would make a very good
quality complete water cooling loop.

My maximum budget for a custom water cooling loop would probably be about £400.

I will only be using the water cooling loop on the CPU for now and so won`t need
other water blocks or radiators for other hardware.

Thank you guys for suggestions.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/

^ Any of the AX240 or AX360 kits are a good choice there. There's also an EX240 and EX360 kit that would also work just with a little bit thinner rad than what you could fit. Just make sure you stick to one of the 240 or 360 AX or EX kits as the Cosmos II won't fit any of their RX rads (too thick) and 480 rads are too long.

The D5 pump and raystorm block in those kits are solid performers. As was discussed just a few posts back, the kits with the Photon tube res would be a bit easier to work with than a bay reservoir, but either will do the job. If there was one kit there that will fit the Cosmos II that I'd recommend more than the others it would be this one:

http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-photon-ax360-watercooling-kit
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-RayStorm-D5-Photon-AX360-WaterCooling-Kit_43121.html
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-RayStorm-D5-Photon-AX360-WaterCooling-Kit-pid-22491.html

And just to toss out a different option, if you are considering a bay res these aren't bad kits either:
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/16931/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5/xt-set?c=2635
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/16932/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-360-d5/xt-set?c=2635

All of those would include everything you need for under your £400 budget. If you get one of the 360 kits you might consider getting a GPU block also and a couple extra fittings for it, assuming you just have one GPU to cool. You still might be able to pull that off and stay under your budget or close to it.


----------



## Sylver123

Is there any difference at all between the AX and EX Radiators when it come to performance and lowest temps?

In those AX and EX kits, its just Radiator that is different isn't it, everything else that comes with the kits are exactly the same as each other?

I take it one of those kits will handle without issue, no performance loss, adding say my GPU into the loop at a later time?

I have had a look and it seems the RX versions are between £40 and £50 pounds more expensive than the AX versions.


----------



## DeXel

AFAIK AX is EX in a fancy case.

360mm is enough for CPU. For GPU I would suggest an additional rad.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Is there any difference at all between the AX and EX Radiators when it come to performance and lowest temps?


The difference is in the thickness. The AX is 40mm thick and the EX is 35mm. The AX is a bit better performer.
Quote:


> In those AX and EX kits, its just Radiator that is different isn't it, everything else that comes with the kits are exactly the same as each other?


Yes
Quote:


> I take it one of those kits will handle without issue, no performance loss, adding say my GPU into the loop at a later time?


Any of the 360 kits should be able to handle adding a GPU, though of course it will affect your temps some. How much so will depend on the CPU and GPU and how much if any of an overclock you have on them.

The most accepted 'rule of thumb' for radiators is a minimum of 120 of rad for each main component (CPU/GPU) being cooled, plus an extra 120 for good measure and room to OC. So a 360 rad just meets the min rule of thumb for a CPU + GPU and will pretty easily outperform air cooling. It wouldn't hurt to add another rad to the loop though, even if it's just a 120 or 140 to where the rear fan goes, especially if you are running a chip/card that runs hot, for example a 290X. It would help quite a bit to keep loop/component temps cooler and/or let you run your fans slower/quieter.

The D5 pump in those kits is known for its reliability and is plenty capable of adding another block or two or another or rad or two to the loop if you want.
Quote:


> I have had a look and it seems the *RX* versions are between £40 and £50 pounds more expensive than the *AX* versions.


The *RX* V3 is a great rad, but it is 56mm thick so unfortunately it won't fit in a Cosmos II, at least not in the top. The thickest rad that will fit in the top of a Cosmos II is 45mm. You could fit a 240 RX V3 or even a Monsta rad in the bottom as long as you don't mind losing those 6 HDD bays. The Cosmos II comes with brackets for mounting a rad down there. Also, there's room down there to have fans in push-pull (on both sides of the rad) which will boost cooling performance quite a bit, especially on thicker rads.

Edit:
Of course for your budget of £400 you could build a custom CPU loop by buying the components separately. If you add up prices for everything you will see that the kits will save you quite a bit of money, but you may find that you prefer another brand or mixing brands. For example, Bitspower fittings and EK blocks are very popular.

EK has kits too but unfortunately not with a D5 pump so I don't typically recommend them for a starter kit. They have kits with either a Jingway pump (EK DCP models) or a DDC. The Jingways are dependable but not as much so as a D5 and are a little noisy. That, and the DCP 2.2 that comes with their DCP kits isn't strong enough like a D5 is if you later decide to expand your loop. The DDC is a good pump also made by Laing like the D5, but can have heat-related reliability issues especially when used in a simple loop without much restriction. It's more suited for loops with more than a few waterblocks. The D5 in the kits I mentioned is the best, most popular, most reliable watercooling pump capable of handling most any typical loop.


----------



## Sylver123

Can the RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit be used as push-pull and when at the top above the motherboard on the Cosmos II?

Have I got his correct that push-pull is when you have fans on both sides of the rad?

I am sure you mentioned previously before that push-pull is overkill when just used for the CPU.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Can the RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit be used as push-pull and when at the top of the motherboard on the Cosmos II?
> 
> Have I got his correct that push-pull is when you have fans on both sides of the rad?


You have it right about push-pull, but unfortunately the Cosmos II doesn't have room to go push-pull up top even with a thinner rad unless you were to start cutting and modifying the case. There is ~47mm between the top of the mobo and the top of the chassis for a radiator up to 45mm thick & 360mm long, and room for a set of fans on top of that under the filter cover.


----------



## Sylver123

I take it you mean I won't be able to get fans mounted on the radiator inside the case just under the motherboard.

I would have to put them at the top of the radiator under the filter cover?

Would this be push or pull ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I take it you mean I won't be able to get fans mounted on the radiator inside the case just under _above_ the motherboard.


Fixed it for you.
Quote:


> I would have to put them at the top of the radiator under the filter cover?


Yes, that's what I meant.
Quote:


> Would this be push or pull ?


Either, depending on which direction you mounted the fans. You can have them in 'pull' (pulling air through the rad and exhausting out the top), or in 'push' (pushing air though the rad into the case).

Which is better? It depends. If it was me and I was watercooling the CPU but air cooling the GPU(s) I'd run the fans in pull, so that the warmer air from the rad doesn't negatively affect the GPU temps, but if both the CPU and GPU were underwater I would run the fans in push, because rads will cool better with the cooler outside (ambient) air through them than they would with slightly warmer air inside the case, thus giving you lower loop temps, thus lower CPU & GPU temps.

That's the theory anyway. It's not always the case though. You can always try the fans either way to see what works best for you.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I take it you mean I won't be able to get fans mounted on the radiator inside the case just under above the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to put them at the top of the radiator under the filter cover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be push or pull ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either, depending on which direction you mounted the fans. You can have them in 'pull' (pulling air through the rad and exhausting out the top), or in 'push' (pushing air though the rad into the case).
> 
> Which is better? It depends. If it was me and I was watercooling the CPU but air cooling the GPU(s) I'd run the fans in pull, so that the warmer air from the rad doesn't negatively affect the GPU temps, but if both the CPU and GPU were underwater I would run the fans in push, because rads will cool better with the cooler outside (ambient) air through them than they would with slightly warmer air inside the case, thus giving you lower loop temps, thus lower CPU & GPU temps.
> 
> That's the theory anyway. It's not always the case though. You can always try the fans either way to see what works best for you.
Click to expand...

 I have a 45 mm x360mm rad in my last two C2 builds and with some very good High static pressure fans it works great. (I use pull config BTW)

Not the best angle, but you get the idea.

The R290X Build:





Depending on your MB heatsink clearance if you go with a 45mm top rad you may be able to use 10mm 120mm fans (like the one I'm using in the first Image) They do not have much SP at all, but they do add a bit of push to the pull fans.



The HD 7970 build w/45mm x 360mm UP top as well



Just a few ideas you may want to try.


----------



## Sylver123

Thank you again guys for the help. I am glad I registered up to the forum.

Very helpful people here willing to help when they can.


----------



## dbmsts

Can I place a Tube res in my C2 without drilling any holes?


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Can I place a Tube res in my C2 without drilling any holes?


Not really bro, but it would will also depend on the length of the res


----------



## DeXel

Well, you can try to find a mounting kit to 140mm fan holes because panel on the left of top HDDs has those holes.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have a 45 mm x360mm rad in my last two C2 builds and with some very good High static pressure fans it works great. (I use pull config BTW)
> 
> Not the best angle, but you get the idea.
> The R290X Build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your MB heatsink clearance if you go with a 45mm top rad you may be able to use 10mm 120mm fans (like the one I'm using in the first Image) They do not have much SP at all, but they do add a bit of push to the pull fans.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD 7970 build w/45mm x 360mm UP top as well
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few ideas you may want to try.


I love your reservoir. This is what I had to do to get a push-pull configuration on my top radiator. I ended up using some 120x15mm on the top. In this picture I don't have my RAM fans on yet, but they are now right up against the 120x15mm fans, but clear just enough not to cause any problems.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have a 45 mm x360mm rad in my last two C2 builds and with some very good High static pressure fans it works great. (I use pull config BTW)
> 
> Not the best angle, but you get the idea.
> The R290X Build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your MB heatsink clearance if you go with a 45mm top rad you may be able to use 10mm 120mm fans (like the one I'm using in the first Image) They do not have much SP at all, but they do add a bit of push to the pull fans.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD 7970 build w/45mm x 360mm UP top as well
> 
> 
> Just a few ideas you may want to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your reservoir. This is what I had to do to get a push-pull configuration on my top radiator. I ended up using some 120x15mm on the top. In this picture I don't have my RAM fans on yet, but they are now right up against the 120x15mm fans, but clear just enough not to cause any problems.
Click to expand...

 Thanks,

That res BTW is a Alphacool Fusion Core. You can light it with pretty much any light that will fit in that sealed center tube. . the bottom of he res has six acrylic posts with plugs for 3mm LEDS if you wish to light them up.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks,
> That res BTW is a Alphacool Fusion Core. You can light it with pretty much any light that will fit in that sealed center tube. . the bottom of he res has six acrylic posts with plugs for 3mm LEDS if you wish to light them up.




As you can see, even with the 120x15's installed, I was able to get some big fans on my RAM. If your familiar with the Asus Rampage Extreme IV Black edition, I am sure you understand the space constraints I had to deal with.


----------



## dbmsts

So if I wanted a nexxxos xt45 360mm on top and a bay res in the second or third 5,25' bay, could I still use an optical drive in one of these bays or will it cause problems for the tubing?


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> So if I wanted a nexxxos xt45 360mm on top and a bay res in the second or third 5,25' bay, could I still use an optical drive in one of these bays or will it cause problems for the tubing?


You would be better of going for a tube res rather than a bay res if you want to get use out of the front 5,25' drive bays for a optical drive and etc.

I asked the same question a few pages back. See my post below and read the response I got.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/5450#post_22782738


----------



## Sylver123

Hi guys. How would a x360mm rad attach to the top, above the motherboard on the Cosmos II?

Are there screw holes or something on the top of the case and on the rad to keep it attached up their?

Do you place the side of the rad with the fan mounting on it facing upwards or downwards?

After I have bought the water cooling kit would I need to clean it before using it and would I need to do
any testing on it during installation like testing for any water leaks and other kind of testing?

If water leaking testing is necessary before using it, would I do that once everything is all connected up or
would I need to this test outside the case before connecting it to the likes of the CPU and etc?

Does anybody know of a guide on how to properly install a RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit?


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hi guys. How would a x360mm rad attach to the top, above the motherboard on the Cosmos II?
> 
> Are there screw holes or something on the top of the case and on the rad to keep it attached up their?
> 
> Do you place the side of the rad with the fan mounting on it facing upwards or downwards?
> 
> After I have bought the water cooling kit would I need to clean it before using it and would I need to do
> any testing on it during installation like testing for any water leaks and other kind of testing?
> 
> If water leaking testing is necessary before using it, would I do that once everything is all connected up or
> would I need to this test outside the case before connecting it to the likes of the CPU and etc?
> 
> Does anybody know of a guide on how to properly install a RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit?


To answer your questions:

1. Yes, there are screw holes for mounting the radiator on top. However, in my case, the holes were not properly aligning completely with the radiator screw holes. So far, there are only 5 screws holding my 360 rad.

2. Don't know what you mean by that, but, both sides of radiators have fan mounting holes. Normally the rad is placed under the case's top fan mount.

3. Yes, you need to clean it, and after installation you need to make a 24 hour leak test.

4. Well, in my build I did the leak test after installing everything. Others I believe do a leak test prior to installation. Pre - installation leak test is good since it helps find leaks before the parts are installed, reducing the frustration and disappointment caused by faulty components after all the installation has been done.

5. You can check XSPC site if they have a guide. Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hi guys. How would a x360mm rad attach to the top, above the motherboard on the Cosmos II?
> 
> Are there screw holes or something on the top of the case and on the rad to keep it attached up their?
> 
> Do you place the side of the rad with the fan mounting on it facing upwards or downwards?
> 
> After I have bought the water cooling kit would I need to clean it before using it and would I need to do
> any testing on it during installation like testing for any water leaks and other kind of testing?
> 
> If water leaking testing is necessary before using it, would I do that once everything is all connected up or
> would I need to this test outside the case before connecting it to the likes of the CPU and etc?
> 
> Does anybody know of a guide on how to properly install a RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit?


I have read about numerous people putting in 360mm radiators in the Cosmos 2, but from personal experience, I ended up buying an H105 because the 280mm radiator on my previous H100 would not fit where it was suppose to. My radiator sits underneath the top metal panel of the case. I have fans mounted on the top with the top panel metal sandwiched between the radiator and fans. To get fans underneath the radiator, I had to buy some 120x15mm fans to fit them in between the top of my mother board and the radiator. How people are getting a 360mm fan underneath the top panel or directly on top of it, is definitely a mystery to me.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I have read about numerous people putting in 360mm radiators in the Cosmos 2, but from personal experience, I ended up buying an H105 because the 280mm radiator on my previous H100 would not fit where it was suppose to. My radiator sits underneath the top metal panel of the case. I have fans mounted on the top with the top panel metal sandwiched between the radiator and fans. To get fans underneath the radiator, I had to buy some 120x15mm fans to fit them in between the top of my mother board and the radiator. How people are getting a 360mm fan underneath the top panel or directly on top of it, is definitely a mystery to me.


I guess I'm one of those numerous people









The problem with the top panel fan mounts is that the screw holes wouldn't align properly. As I mentioned in my previous post, I only have 5 screw holding my 360 radiator. It just takes some time to wiggle things a bit and align the screw holes with the fans and radiator.

BTW, I forgot to answer the first question to @Sylver123 post

1. Yes a 360mm radiator will fit on top. However, there are things to consider:
a. radiator must not be more than 45mm in thickness. This will also depend on what type of motherboard.
b. you must twist the two hanging fan mounts found inside the top panel fan mounts.
c. make sure your motherboard doesn't have gigantic heat sinks or improperly placed 8-pin connectors on top


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midnytwarrior*
> 
> I guess I'm one of those numerous people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the top panel fan mounts is that the screw holes wouldn't align properly. As I mentioned in my previous post, I only have 5 screw holding my 360 radiator. It just takes some time to wiggle things a bit and align the screw holes with the fans and radiator.
> 
> BTW, I forgot to answer the first question to @Sylver123 post
> 
> 1. Yes a 360mm radiator will fit on top. However, there are things to consider:
> a. radiator must not be more than 45mm in thickness. This will also depend on what type of motherboard.
> b. you must twist the two hanging fan mounts found inside the top panel fan mounts.
> c. make sure your motherboard doesn't have gigantic heat sinks or improperly placed 8-pin connectors on top


With all due respect, I wasn't trying to troll. I know that people have gotten 360mm radiators in the Cosmos 2, as I seen pictures of it. Until you just enlightened us how to it is done, it was a 'complete mystery' to me because I could not manage to figure out how to fit a 280mm radiator in to that spot. A lot of my issues are my mother board. It has two 8 pin connectors on top (what the second one does I have no clue - Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton X79) and does not allow much room between the top panel of the case and the top of the mother board.

For whatever it is worth, I have a cheap AIO in mine now because I ran out of money to build a nice custom liquid cooling system. However, when I save up for the parts I need to do it, I am going to use an external system. Almost every internal system I have seen requires modding the Cosmos case in some respect, even it is just removing drive bays out of it. In my opinion, if you have to mod the case in any way to get a radiator, pump or reservoir in to it, it would be better to buy a different case than to remove some of the things that make the Cosmos II one of the greatest cases in the world today.

Again, that is just an opinion and if you look on this site and Google images, you can find some really nice rigs built with custom liquid cooling system installed internally in the Cosmos II Ultra case. My preferences are on the anal side because I prefer to leave things as original as possible. Additionally, if I can't get all the screws in to something that was designed to have all the screws put in to it, that would irk me to no end.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> With all due respect, I wasn't trying to troll. I know that people have gotten 360mm radiators in the Cosmos 2, as I seen pictures of it. Until you just enlightened us how to it is done, it was a 'complete mystery' to me because I could not manage to figure out how to fit a 280mm radiator in to that spot. *A lot of my issues are my mother board. It has two 8 pin connectors on top (what the second one does I have no clue - Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton X79*) and does not allow much room between the top panel of the case and the top of the mother board.


I take it I will most likely have the same issues cause the motherboard I am will be going for is a ASUS Rampage V Extreme x99 which looks to be a similar board layout as the Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton?

http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I take it I will most likely have the same issues cause the motherboard I am will be going for is a ASUS Rampage V Extreme x99 which looks to be a similar board layout as the Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


You definitely have me salivating. I am really sorry I did not wait for the new platform to come out. I just started building my system around the middle of June of this year. I have a very nice system, 4960x on a RIVBE, with 3 EVGA GTX 780SC's and 64gb of Corsair PC19000 RAM, but it is definitely not in the same class as the new 5960x. And from what I have read, all the quirks that the RIVBE were made with, were all refined and improved by the engineers at Asus to build the new RVE. If nothing else, you got to love how cocky that board looks with all the red contrasting with a black board. Have you seen the X99 Deluxe with all the white on it?


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> You definitely have me salivating. I am really sorry I did not wait for the new platform to come out. I just started building my system around the middle of June of this year. I have a very nice system, 4960x on a RIVBE, with 3 EVGA GTX 780SC's and 64gb of Corsair PC19000 RAM, but it is definitely not in the same class as the new 5960x. And from what I have read, all the quirks that the RIVBE were made with, were all refined and improved by the engineers at Asus to build the new RVE. If nothing else, you got to love how cocky that board looks with all the red contrasting with a black board. *Have you seen the X99 Deluxe with all the white on it*?


I have see screenshots of the X99 Deluxe thought the X99 RVE is supposed to be the better board for overclocking.


----------



## midnytwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> With all due respect, I wasn't trying to troll. I know that people have gotten 360mm radiators in the Cosmos 2, as I seen pictures of it. Until you just enlightened us how to it is done, it was a 'complete mystery' to me because I could not manage to figure out how to fit a 280mm radiator in to that spot. A lot of my issues are my mother board. It has two 8 pin connectors on top (what the second one does I have no clue - Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton X79) and does not allow much room between the top panel of the case and the top of the mother board.
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I have a cheap AIO in mine now because I ran out of money to build a nice custom liquid cooling system. However, when I save up for the parts I need to do it, I am going to use an external system. Almost every internal system I have seen requires modding the Cosmos case in some respect, even it is just removing drive bays out of it. *In my opinion, if you have to mod the case in any way to get a radiator, pump or reservoir in to it, it would be better to buy a different case than to remove some of the things that make the Cosmos II one of the greatest cases in the world today.*
> 
> Again, that is just an opinion and if you look on this site and Google images, you can find some really nice rigs built with custom liquid cooling system installed internally in the Cosmos II Ultra case. My preferences are on the anal side because I prefer to leave things as original as possible. Additionally, if I can't get all the screws in to something that was designed to have all the screws put in to it, that would irk me to no end.


Hi, no offense taken. I apologize if I sounded harsh or implying that you were trolling. This is an open forum and I believe that anyone has the right to ask questions. (I'm not an english native speaker)

One of the reasons I bought a caselabs case is the same reason you mentioned. I am not a good with modding things so I just like to keep things as they are. If I have enough time I will be transferring my loop to my caselabs and the Cosmos II will have an aircooler.

Best Regards


----------



## Sylver123

Fidelitas, I wouldn't worry too much about your setup mate. You system is fine especially with gaming and should last you a good couple of years or more.

The Haswell-E doesn't bring much improvements when it comes to gaming.

I am upgrading from a x58 Intel Core i7 980X system so I should see some benefits when gaming and the biggest improvements on other tasks such as video encoding and etc and multitasking situations.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I have see screenshots of the X99 Deluxe thought the X99 RVE is supposed to be the better board for overclocking.


I guess that comes down to a matter of opinion. I bought my RIVBE to replace a Sabertooth X79 board. If I had it to do all over again, I would of stayed with the Sabertooth or bought an EVGA Dark. Please do not get me wrong, the RIVBE is or was (now that the RVE is out) the best overclocking mother board ever released by Asus or anyone else for that matter. But it is a board built for professional overclockers with emphasis for people who use LN2. For people like myself with just basic overclocking skills, it offers way too many settings that frankly people who do not know what they are doing (me included), could seriously damage their processors, gpus and or RAM.

One other thing you might give serious consideration to. Asus is notorious for releasing new Rampage Extreme boards that end up with all kinds of issues that usually require RMA's to correct. Prior to buying the RIVBE, I had a Rampage Extreme X58 board that I had to RMA five times, before I finally gave up and bought an EVGA X58 Classified Edition board. Knock on wood, I have not had any problems with my new RIVBE, but I have only been using it now since June of this year and Asus had a lot of time to refine the RIVE before they released the black edition. And finally, if you have ever had to deal with Asus on a RMA, like me, you are probably whacko to even consider buying another one of their products.I cannot even begin to tell you why I bought a new RIVBE, other than it is hard to ignore the features that it offers. If nothing else, if you ever heard the audio quality that the RIVBE produces, you would definitely be impressed. I cannot wait to hear how the new RVE performs. Asus definitely leads the pack in innovation, but as I said, I sure wish that there quality control was a lot better and that someone would fire the whole RMA group they have working for them.


----------



## Sylver123

Fidelitas, How did you get around the issue with the with the two connectors on top of your motherboard?

Your screenshots are too dark to get a look at where you put the cabling from those two connectors.

I assume you managed to get the cabling across the top of the motherboard, as much as you can so
the cabling won't stick up as much getting in the road of the radiator and 120x15mm fans you put on.

I am also planning to hopefully go push-pull. Normal size 120x fans above the top shroud and 120x15mm fans hopefully on the top above the motherboard.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Fidelitas, How did you get around the issue with the with the two connectors on top of your motherboard?
> 
> Your screenshots are too dark to get a look at where you put the cabling from those two connectors.
> 
> I assume you managed to get the cabling across the top of the motherboard, as much as you can so
> the cabling won't stick up as much getting in the road of the radiator and 120x15mm fans you put on.
> 
> I am also planning to hopefully go push-pull. Normal size 120x fans above the top shroud and 120x15mm fans hopefully on the top above the motherboard.


Actually, there is a cable management hole just a hair above and to the left of the second 8 pin connector. It was no problem at all routing the two cables to both 8 pin connectors. I know the pictures are dark, but if you look between the two bottom fans you can actually see where one off the cables comes through the back of the case and feeds right to the first 8 pin connector. I don't think you will have any problems with getting your cables to both connections. Here is a look from the back. I think it will give you a good idea what I am talking about. The red arrows point to the actual cables connected to the two 8 pin connectors.


----------



## dbmsts

Since I can't use an optical drive with a 360mm on top and a bayres, I wanted to know if there are any options available for a tube res/pump combo that will just sit on the case floor (main compartment) next to the drive bays and maybe I can fix it with a Velcro tab or double sided tape?

If possible also include a link for aquatuning.us


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Actually, there is a cable management hole just a hair above and to the left of the second 8 pin connector. It was no problem at all routing the two cables to both 8 pin connectors. I know the pictures are dark, but if you look between the two bottom fans you can actually see where one off the cables comes through the back of the case and feeds right to the first 8 pin connector. I don't think you will have any problems with getting your cables to both connections. Here is a look from the back. I think it will give you a good idea what I am talking about. The red arrows point to the actual cables connected to the two 8 pin connectors.


I see it. I guess the two connectors are not so much of a big issue after all. Thanks mate for posting the info and screenshots.


----------



## Sylver123

With the thickness of the AX360 Triple Fan Radiator being 40mm (46mm at ports), is it possible I might be able to get 120x15mm fans mounted on the top to go push-pull with the normal size 120mm fans above the top shroud?

The 46mm thicker side of this radiator is not an issue because this side of the radiator can be placed to face the drive bays and so won't be an issue for the motherboard.

If there wouldn't be enough room between the radiator and the motherboard even with 120x15mm fans, would I be able to manage it with a 35 mm thickness EX360 Triple Fan Radiator?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> With the thickness of the AX360 Triple Fan Radiator being 40mm (46mm at ports), is it possible I might be able to get 120x15mm fans mounted on the top to go push-pull with the normal size 120mm fans above the top shroud?
> 
> The 46mm thicker side of this radiator is not an issue because this side of the radiator can be placed to face the drive bays and so won't be an issue for the motherboard.
> 
> If there wouldn't be enough room between the radiator and the motherboard even with 120x15mm fans, would I be able to manage it with a 35 mm thickness EX360 Triple Fan Radiator?


There is 46-47mm of space from the top of the mobo to the top of the chassis in the Cosmos II with room on top of the chassis under the filter cover for a row of 25mm thick fans. The thickness at the ports on the AX rad won't matter whichever way the rad is facing if you only want to go push or pull with just the one set of fans on top, but you can forget about push-pull up top even with the 35.5mm thick EX rad and slim 15mm thick fans.

You could go push-pull with a 30mm rad (XSPC doesn't make one but Alphacool, Hardware Labs, etc all do) and 15mm thick fans under it, but thin rads don't benefit as much from push-pull as thicker rads do, and 15mm fans are not good performers on a rad in any case. The 15mm fans would be there mostly just for show. You'd be better off performance-wise to run a 40-45mm rad with the one layer of fans on top in just push or pull.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> With all due respect, I wasn't trying to troll. I know that people have gotten *360mm radiator*s in the Cosmos 2, as I seen pictures of it. Until you just enlightened us how to it is done, it was a 'complete mystery' to me because I could not manage to figure out how to fit a *280mm radiator* in to that spot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my issues are my mother board. It has two 8 pin connectors on top (what the second one does I have no clue - Rampage Extreme IV Black Ediiton X79) and does not allow much room between the top panel of the case and the top of the mother board.
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I have a cheap AIO in mine now because I ran out of money to build a nice custom liquid cooling system. However, when I save up for the parts I need to do it, I am going to use an external system. Almost every internal system I have seen requires modding the Cosmos case in some respect, even it is just removing drive bays out of it. In my opinion, if you have to mod the case in any way to get a radiator, pump or reservoir in to it, it would be better to buy a different case than to remove some of the things that make the Cosmos II one of the greatest cases in the world today.
> 
> Again, that is just an opinion and if you look on this site and Google images, you can find some really nice rigs built with custom liquid cooling system installed internally in the Cosmos II Ultra case. My preferences are on the anal side because I prefer to leave things as original as possible. Additionally, if I can't get all the screws in to something that was designed to have all the screws put in to it, that would irk me to no end.


FWIW, a 360mm rad is a 120mm-series rad (a triple 120). It uses 120mm fans and is just slightly larger than 120mm wide.

A 280 rad is a 140mm-series rad (a double 140). It uses 140mm fans and is slightly larger than 140mm wide.

Comparing the two are sort of like comparing apples and oranges. Lots of cases can fit a 360 or 480 rad but can't fit a 140, 280 or 420 rad in the same spot.

There are mounting holes for 140mm fans in the top of the Cosmos II but I'm not sure if they are spaced correctly for a 280 rad or not. You would also lose 10mm of offset space with a 140mm-series rad than you would with a 120mm-series rad which would create even more problems with heatsinks, ram, CPU cables, etc ... anything along the top of the mobo.


----------



## Sylver123

Thanks a lot mate for responding with help again. I will forget about that idea then and make do with a 40-45mm rad and a set of fans ether in push or pull.

I take it I should still get very good cooling performances and still a lot better than air cooling only being able to go push or pull?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate for responding with help again. I will forget about that idea then and make do with a 40-45mm rad and a set of fans ether in push or pull.


That's what just about everyone whho has a rad in the top of their Cosmos II has done.
Quote:


> I take it I should still get very good cooling performances and still a lot better than air cooling only being able to go push or pull?


Oh yeah. There is definitely a gain in cooling performance to be had by running fans in push-pull, especially so with thicker / more restrictive rads, but there's nothing wrong with having fans on just one side in just push or just pull especially with some good fans.

FWIW, all the advice I've given assumed you aren't up to the challenge of modding the case. If you are willing and able to take a dremel to your case and start making changes more things are possible. For example, @cosmomobay cut the top chassis out of his Cosmos II and by making some brackets was able to make a 30mm thick rad with 25mm thick fans in push-pull fit.

See his post about it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/5140_20#post_22201770

I've been thinking long and hard about doing a similar mod to mine.


----------



## Sylver123

I see a member coolmiester managed to get a 480mm rad in the top of their Cosmos II.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244792/cosmos-ii-liquid-edition

The mod he has done doesn't seem to hard and it looks like he only needed to do minor modification with the sliding top part which hides the buttons and houses the fan controller PCB.

I like the job he did.


----------



## Sylver123

Does anybody know where to buy a Side Window Panel for the Cosmos II?

They would need to ship to the UK..

Thanks.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Does anybody know where to buy a Side Window Panel for the Cosmos II?
> 
> They would need to ship to the UK..
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe here:
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20015.html
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20031.html


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Maybe here:
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20015.html
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_20031.html


A great idea, but somewhat expensive and ugly.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> A great idea, but somewhat expensive and ugly.


A lot of people luv them. I'm a bit with you though.

Those are the only style of windowed doors anyone ever made available for sale for the Cosmos II that I'm aware of. I think pcjunkiemods had his own take on it that actually kept the bend in the door iirc (never saw it advertised for sale but he did do a youtube vid on making it), but it still was one solid piece of acrylic like MNPCTech's. I've not seen any other doors for it for sale. All the other ones I've seen that just had a window cut into the door were custom DIY one-of-a-kind jobs.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> A lot of people luv them. I'm a bit with you though.
> 
> Those are the only style of windowed doors anyone ever made available for sale for the Cosmos II that I'm aware of. I think pcjunkiemods had his own take on it that actually kept the bend in the door iirc (never saw it advertised for sale but he did do a youtube vid on making it), but it still was one solid piece of acrylic like MNPCTech's. I've not seen any other doors for it for sale. All the other ones I've seen that just had a window cut into the door were custom DIY one-of-a-kind jobs.


The mods to the doors are not easy for even an experienced modder. I screwed up two doors before I made one look factory. The folks over at CM have a line on them, but the lead times can be as long as three months to get one at a cost of about $150.00 Rather than make another one for my new CM Cosmos II Ultra, I chose to order one from CM. For $150.00, the nightmare of trying to mod the Cosmos door is not worth it.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> The mods to the doors are not easy for even an experienced modder. I screwed up two doors before I made one look factory. The folks over at CM have a line on them, but the lead times can be as long as three months to get one at a cost of about $150.00 Rather than make another one for my new CM Cosmos II Ultra, I chose to order one from CM. For $150.00, the nightmare of trying to mod the Cosmos door is not worth it.


Do you have a link to one from CM? What does it look like? If they will actually sell one for $150 that's news to this thread.

I've been told exactly the opposite from a Cooler Master support rep that they originally toyed with the idea but decided against it and that they are not ever going to offer a window door for the Cosmos II. Have I been lied to?


----------



## husker4you7

Here's my latest Cosmos II re-build. I don't post much, but figured it was time to give back after all the inspirational posts I have read over the years. The pictures with the white tubing are of my latest build. The other photos are there to show the custom windowed side panel. The side panel was a real pain, but overall I think it achieved the look I was going for.

Hope you enjoy!









http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2165316/cosmos-ii-build/


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *husker4you7*
> 
> Here's my latest Cosmos II re-build. I don't post much, but figured it was time to give back after all the inspirational posts I have read over the years. The pictures with the white tubing are of my latest build. The other photos are there to show the custom windowed side panel. The side panel was a real pain, but overall I think it achieved the look I was going for.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2165316/cosmos-ii-build/


Definitely a very nice job on the mod for the side window. I have not seen any better. I know it took you a long time to get that right!


----------



## Sylver123

I personally don't like those Side Panels for the Cosmos II where the whole door is completely transparent. I would much prefer the normal way with a window on it.


----------



## husker4you7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Definitely a very nice job on the mod for the side window. I have not seen any better. I know it took you a long time to get that right!


Thnx Fedelitas!







I actually had to cut the plexi twice because when I glued it down the first time some got onto the "window" and caused the cloudiness you see in the pictures. I've actually redone the plexi since those pic were taken. I'll try to take new ones that show what it looks like now.







It actually wasn't that hard, I just had to work slower than usual to ensure I didn't make mistakes. I'm sure if I had the proper tools(I used a dremel) it would have made the job easier.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I personally don't like those Side Panels for the Cosmos II where the whole door is completely transparent. I would much prefer the normal way with a window on it.


Couldn't agree more Sylver123. The completely clear side panel doesn't look right. It shows too much wiring for my personal liking, and doesn't match the other door! Also, since it doesn't match the curvature of the stock door, something looks a little off once its installed. Too bad Cooler Master doesn't make an optional windowed door for the Cosmos II.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *husker4you7*
> 
> Thnx Fedelitas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had to cut the plexi twice because when I glued it down the first time some got onto the "window" and caused the cloudiness you see in the pictures. I've actually redone the plexi since those pic were taken. I'll try to take new ones that show what it looks like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually wasn't that hard, I just had to work slower than usual to ensure I didn't make mistakes. I'm sure if I had the proper tools(I used a dremel) it would have made the job easier.


Couldn't agree more Sylver123. The completely clear side panel doesn't look right. It shows too much wiring for my personal liking, and doesn't match the other door! Also, since it doesn't match the curvature of the stock door, something looks a little off once its installed. Too bad Cooler Master doesn't make an optional windowed door for the Cosmos II.[/quote]

Cooler Master has a third party company that makes a side panel for the Cosmos II. If you do some research, you will see many tech shows where Cooler Master has displayed the Cosmos II with a window on the side panel. If you call them, they will hook you up with the third party vendor for the windowed door.

For me, the reason I dislike the full Plexiglas replacement door is that it replaces the side panel of the Cosmos II. One of the things that make the Cosmos II unique and appealing, is its side doors. To remove one and replace it with a flat piece of plastic, takes away from the design / appeal of the case itself. Adding a window to the original panel, only enhances its appeal. Taking the door off and replacing it with anything flat, makes the case look like it is missing a part. I hope I was able to get my point across, as it is kind of hard to explain what I mean in writing. That said, window in original panel - excellent, new flat panel - sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Couldn't agree more Sylver123. The completely clear side panel doesn't look right. It shows too much wiring for my personal liking, and doesn't match the other door! Also, since it doesn't match the curvature of the stock door, something looks a little off once its installed. Too bad Cooler Master doesn't make an optional windowed door for the Cosmos II.
> 
> *Cooler Master has a third party company that makes a side panel for the Cosmos II. If you do some research, you will see many tech shows where Cooler Master has displayed the Cosmos II with a window on the side panel. If you call them, they will hook you up with the third party vendor for the windowed door.*
> 
> For me, the reason I dislike the full Plexiglas replacement door is that it replaces the side panel of the Cosmos II. One of the things that make the Cosmos II unique and appealing, is its side doors. To remove one and replace it with a flat piece of plastic, takes away from the design / appeal of the case itself. Adding a window to the original panel, only enhances its appeal. Taking the door off and replacing it with anything flat, makes the case look like it is missing a part. I hope I was able to get my point across, as it is kind of hard to explain what I mean in writing. That said, window in original panel - excellent, new flat panel - sucks!!!!!!


Call them? What number? U.S. support doesn't give you a phone number. If you click support on the U.S. Cooler Master website ( http://support.coolermaster.com/ ) you have to log in to 'CM Fanzone' where you have the option to open a 'Support Ticket' or 'Request Parts' either of which I've tried and now been told twice, including just a few minutes ago, that Cooler Master does not make or sell a window side door for the Cosmos II. They have no idea what I'm talking about.

Soooo, how exactly do you go about getting it?
What does it look like?


----------



## Fidelitas

This the number I called and requested to talk to one of their engineers. I ordered mine about a month ago and just got notice yesterday that it had been shipped. This is the second time I ordered one through them, so I really don't know what to say about whomever is telling you that they cannot hook you up with a side window conversion.

1-888-624-5099.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> This the number I called and requested to talk to one of their engineers. I ordered mine about a month ago and just got notice yesterday that it had been shipped. This is the second time I ordered one through them, so I really don't know what to say about whomever is telling you that they cannot hook you up with a side window conversion.
> 
> 1-888-624-5099.


Did you order it sight unseen or do you even for sure know what it looks like? If not I wonder if their '3rd party' isn't MNPCTech and they didn't just outsource you one of their full acrylic side panel doors since they have long been the only ones making a door for the Cosmos II and they have been selling for roughly the same price in the U.S.

Please post pics of it when you get it.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Did you order it sight unseen or do you even for sure know what it looks like? If not I wonder if their '3rd party' isn't MNPCTech and they didn't just outsource you one of their full acrylic side panel doors since they have long been the only ones making a door for the Cosmos II and they have been selling for roughly the same price in the U.S.
> 
> Please post pics of it when you get it.


Absolutely, I have digging through my picture files for the last hour trying to find some of my old rig that I sold before I built this new one. It has some close-ups on the one I bought before. For whatever it is worth, I am not trying to jerk you off about it.


----------



## Sylver123

It would be excellent if Cooler Master brought out a Cosmos III Ultra Full Tower and same build quality and design they normally use but
also built for water cooling in mind (compatible with 480 rad and bigger and etc) and perhaps also has a Side Window Panel as standard.

I guess we can only dream.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> It would be excellent if Cooler Master brought out a Cosmos III Ultra Full Tower and same build quality and design they normally use but
> also built for water cooling in mind (compatible with 480 rad and bigger and etc) and perhaps also has a Side Window Panel as standard.
> 
> I guess we can only dream.


At the risk of sounding argumentative. I hope they improve their quality with the next one. I have bought three Cosmos 2's in the past and with everyone of them I had to RMA the fan controller assembly. Additionally, I don't think they could manufacture their flimsy plastic parts, one cent cheaper. I am really disappoint in CM for the quality of a case that retails over 300.00 dollars. The CM Cosmos Ultra 2 is a very nice looking case with plenty of room, but its quality is very poor in consideration of its cost.


----------



## husker4you7

^^

I agree with you. Although the case feels sturdy out of the box, once components are in it can easily weigh upwards of 50-60lbs. This is where I start to notice the build quality issues. I'm not saying everything about the case is terrible, but things like the black plastic around the edges of the doors could be secured with screws, not cheap plastic clips. Things like the flimsy drive bays, "plastic-y" hinged fan door for the HDD bays could all be better. For $300 I expect a case that is without design flaws(original fan controller). Although Cooler Master has worked hard to make customers happy by replacing these, its still a complete hassle to rip your assembled rig apart.

Even with these flaws, I love the case. I realize that no case is perfect, and I see where your coming from. The hefty price tag doesn't necessary equal top of the line build quality.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *husker4you7*
> 
> ^^
> 
> I agree with you. Although the case feels sturdy out of the box, once components are in it can easily weigh upwards of 50-60lbs. This is where I start to notice the build quality issues. I'm not saying everything about the case is terrible, but things like the black plastic around the edges of the doors could be secured with screws, not cheap plastic clips. Things like the flimsy drive bays, "plastic-y" hinged fan door for the HDD bays could all be better. For $300 I expect a case that is without design flaws(original fan controller). Although Cooler Master has worked hard to make customers happy by replacing these, its still a complete hassle to rip your assembled rig apart.
> 
> Even with these flaws, I love the case. I realize that no case is perfect, and I see where your coming from. The hefty price tag doesn't necessary equal top of the line build quality.


I agree with everything you said except CM working hard to replace fan controllers. I waited two months before finally threatening to sue them, to get a new fan controller for my new case, which came with one that did not work. I love the case too for many reasons, but CM really needs to get their head out of their posteriors with the Chiinese people they choose to manufacturer their second to none designs.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Hi Guys,

My case is about to be airbrushed and the artist has asked if this case has been anodized? Does anyone know if the aluminium on this case is anodized or not?

Thanks


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case is about to be airbrushed and the artist has asked if this case has been anodized? Does anyone know if the aluminium on this case is anodized or not?
> 
> Thanks


I do believe so.

Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case Review
http://www.hardwareasylum.com/reviews/cases/cm_cosmos2/page6.aspx
Quote:


> Other modifications include custom paint with the popular option of removing the metal mesh and paint the underlying plastic. This gives you a nice ghosted effect that changes depending on your viewing angle. *Sadly due to the anodized finish the side panels will be limited to stickers since the paint won't stick.*


That said, I've seen quite a few painted Cosmos IIs.


----------



## pingoat

So I redid my rig today w/new fans and none of the non-cooler master fans work with the fan controller. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> So I redid my rig today w/new fans and none of the non-cooler master fans work with the fan controller. Anyone else run into this problem?


Nope I use a bunch of Corsairs in my case


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> So I redid my rig today w/new fans and none of the non-cooler master fans work with the fan controller. Anyone else run into this problem?


Specifically what fans?


----------



## pingoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Specifically what fans?


I have two 120mm on the top w/a radiator and two 120mm fans on the side.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> So I redid my rig today w/new fans and none of the non-cooler master fans work with the fan controller. Anyone else run into this problem?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Specifically what fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two 120mm on the top w/a radiator and two 120mm fans on the side.
Click to expand...

By _'specifically'_ I was hoping you'd share _exactly_ what brand and model of fans you are talking about. If possible a link to them would be perfect. Size and location of the fans doesn't matter at all to the controller, and just calling them "non-cooler master fans" doesn't give anyone enough info for a meaningful reply.


----------



## pingoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> By _'specifically'_ I was hoping you'd share _exactly_ what brand and model of fans you are talking about. If possible a link to them would be perfect. Size and location of the fans doesn't matter at all to the controller, and just calling them "non-cooler master fans" doesn't give anyone enough info for a meaningful reply.


My apologies I didn't infer what you meant.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys. I know you guys said that you wouldn't be able to go push-pull with this case and a 360mm radiator. I am wondering thought if you could get a way with putting 1 120x fan on the fan mount on the radiator that is the nearest to the drive bays and then have the 3 120x fans under the filter cover?

If this is possible, would it make any difference or would it make no difference when it comes to the performance and effectiveness of the water cooling?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> My apologies I didn't infer what you meant.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027


Hmmm, there's no obvious reason why your controller won't work with those fans.
Are you sure it still works with Cooler Master fans?
Are you sure the Corsair fans work at all? Have you tried running them straight from the PSU?

Assuming yes to all the above, the only thing I can think is maybe for some reason the Corsair fan and Cooler Master controller connecters aren't making good contact with each other. Maybe someone else has some idea what's going on.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I do believe so.
> 
> Cooler Master Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case Review
> http://www.hardwareasylum.com/reviews/cases/cm_cosmos2/page6.aspx
> That said, I've seen quite a few painted Cosmos IIs.


Thanks for this. My artist has said he can gt around this. Good job he is a pro.

On a side note, I am extremely excited to announce that in the coming weeks, I will have the privilege to post some pics on here of my new build and I hope you guys will like it. It has cost me an arm and a leg so far and a lot of time has gone into this (7 months nearly)

So far i have most of my parts ready but am still toying on either 2 x 780 tis or 2 x new GTX 980's depending on performance differences. I will see at the Gmaes24 this Friday and over the coming weeks what the 900 series has to offer

You will see pictures of a slightly modded interior and exterior case which is fully airbrushed inside and out and this will be home to:

Asus Rampage V X99 mobo
I7 5930k
16GB DDR4 Corsair Dominator
AX 1200I psu
2 x 1 TB WD Velociraptors (the newer ones) at 10000 rpm in RAID 0 for games storage
1 256 GB Samsung pro 850 SSD boot drive
1 x 4tb WD Black for media
1 x 2TB WD Black for media

All of this is going to be watercooled with EK Nickel waterblocks (the full motherboard block is coming soon), bitspower fittings and acrylic tubing. I would like some advice on what are the best radiators to use for this build and whether 1 EK pump and res combo mod is good enough or whether I need 2 of these in separate loops?


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys. I have finally ordered my Cosmos II case and it should be with me later on today.

I plan to take out the front hot-swap bays to make room for 1 extra 5.25" drive bay.

I have noticed a member zk1mpls already did this with this case and posted some screenshots.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/1670#post_17361950

How would I go about putting something to fill that small gap at the bottom that is left so it looks as
natural as possible? I mean that gap at the bottom that is left from the second screenshot posted
by zk1mpls when removing the hot-swap bays in the link I posted above?

I plan to hopefully find a way to cover that gap so it looks natural and blends in with the case.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hello guys. I have finally ordered my Cosmos II case and it should be with me later on today.
> 
> I plan to take out the front hot-swap bays to make room for 1 extra 5.25" drive bay.
> 
> I have noticed a member zk1mpls already did this with this case and posted some screenshots.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/1670#post_17361950
> 
> How would I go about putting something to fill that small gap at the bottom that is left so it looks as
> natural as possible? I mean that gap at the bottom that is left from the second screenshot posted
> by zk1mpls when removing the hot-swap bays in the link I posted above?
> 
> I plan to hopefully find a way to cover that gap so it looks natural and blends in with the case.


I'd probably just cut a piece of black acrylic to size and stick it up in there with some tape-of-the-gods or silicone adhesive.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I'd probably just cut a piece of black acrylic to size and stick it up in there with some tape-of-the-gods or silicone adhesive.


I take it that would work nicely and looking at the case from the front, it would look natural, like there was never a gap their?


----------



## funfordcobra

Found a killer deal on some Asus 780TI OCs. They were about 500 each out the door so I sold off the old 3 way SLI GTX770(2GB) setup and threw in the 780 TIs.

Benchmarks are only slightly higher, but now the gaming is better, cooling on air is MUCH easier, I'm using 275w less power, and less hassle of 3-4 way SLI driver issues.

Not spectacular like some of these on here, but it does me just fine.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140918_130753.jpg.html

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140918_131431.jpg.html


----------



## CM Felinni

Hope this helps some of you guys that we made in-house for the Support Team.

*Cosmos II Wiring Guide*


----------



## Red1776

There is a lot of CM C2 is not WC friendly out there,

1x45mm x 360mm XT NexXxos

2x45mm x 240mm XT NexXxos

1x45mm x 120mm XT NexXxos

1x45mm x 140mm XT NexXxos

2x D5 pumps

1 x 250mm Fusion Core res


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> Hope this helps some of you guys that we made in-house for the Support Team.
> 
> *Cosmos II Wiring Guide*


Why isn't there a connector for the rear fan ? I use 1 of the top fan connectors for the rear fan as I am running only 2 top fans at the moment.


----------



## Sylver123

Hi guys. I am a bit confused at the moment.

Since I will be going for a XSPC RayStorm D5 Photon AX360 WaterCooling Kit for my first water cooling setup, what is the proper way to connect up the tubing on this kit for a CPU only water loop?

The CPU Waterblock, Radiator and Tube Reservoir+Pump combo all have ins and outs I am sure and I have no idea what connects to what and what direction the loop should go in for best cooling performance.

I mean should the flow go from the Tube to the Radiator and then on to the CPU Waterblock or vice versa or other?

Also am I best purchasing some of those XSPC G1/4, 45 Degree Rotary Fittings along with the kit especially for the Radiator so the tubing connected to the Radiator doesn't get in the way of the 5.25" drive bays?

If yes, then would I need two of them for the Radiator only really? I shouldn't need any for the Tube Reservoir?

Thank you in advance for responding with help.


----------



## DeXel

The order doesn't matter. Just make sure you get in and outs right.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Look what has just arrived ready to be housed by my airbrushed Cosmos 2 case....


----------



## Sylver123

Hello.

Have I got this 100% correct for a CPU only water loop for a Tube Reservoir WaterCooling Kit with a CPU Waterblock that has both a inlet and outlet?

See below.

From the Tube Reservoir outlet to the Radiator -> from the Radiator to the CPU Waterblock inlet -> then to complete the loop -> from the CPU Waterblock outlet to the Tube Reservoir inlet.

When connecting up the tubing on this kit for the loop, I just need connect it up like this and the loop will be complete and installed 100% properly?

Am I also correct that it doesn't matter what ports you use on the Radiator itself because both ports can be use ether for an inlet or outlet on these?

Also am I best purchasing some of those XSPC G1/4, 45 Degree Rotary Fittings along with the kit especially for the Radiator so the tubing connected to the Radiator doesn't get in the way of the 5.25" drive bays?

If yes, then would I need two of them for the Radiator only really? I shouldn't need any for the Tube Reservoir?

Thank you in advance for responding with help.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Have I got this 100% correct for a CPU only water loop for a Tube Reservoir WaterCooling Kit with a CPU Waterblock that has both a inlet and outlet?
> 
> See below.
> 
> From the Tube Reservoir outlet to the Radiator -> from the Radiator to the CPU Waterblock inlet -> then to complete the loop -> from the CPU Waterblock outlet to the Tube Reservoir inlet.
> 
> When connecting up the tubing on this kit for the loop, I just need connect it up like what I said above and the loop will be complete and installed 100% properly?
> 
> Am I also correct that it doesn't matter what ports you use on the Radiator itself because both ports can be use ether for an inlet or outlet on these?


Assuming yout tube res is a pump combo (I think you mentioned a Photon kit previously) then loop order does not matter at all The only order that matters is having the res just before and above the pump, and having a res/pump combo takes care of that for you. Then you can route tubes however you want. It's usually considered best / cleanest to go with the shortest route to all the components in your loop without crossing tubes if that's possible, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Assuming yout tube res is a pump combo (I think you mentioned a Photon kit previously) then loop order does not matter at all The only order that matters is having the res just before and above the pump, and having a res/pump combo takes care of that for you. Then you can route tubes however you want. It's usually considered best / cleanest to go with the shortest route to all the components in your loop without crossing tubes if that's possible, but it really doesn't matter.


It doesn't matter what gets connected to the inlets and outlets?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> It doesn't matter what gets connected to the inlets and outlets?


The Photon res / pump combo has specific ports that are 'in' and 'out' (the one on the left is the out - the two on the right are 'in') and a CPU block will likewise have an in and an out (the in port on a raystorm block is labeled), so you'll want to make sure the hose gets routed properly to them. But it does not matter what order the components are placed in the loop. You can go from the pump/res > rad > cpu > pump/res, or you can go pump/res > cpu > rad > pump/res, etc. It does not matter.


----------



## DMT94

Finally got a 290X, now to get the second and decide on the rest of the upgrades...


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The Photon res / pump combo has specific ports that are 'in' and 'out' (the one on the left is the out - the two on the right are 'in') and a CPU block will likewise have an in and an out (the in port on a raystorm block is labeled), so you'll want to make sure the hose gets routed properly to them. But it does not matter what order the components are placed in the loop. You can go from the pump/res > rad > cpu > pump/res, or you can go pump/res > cpu > rad > pump/res, etc. It does not matter.


The main thing I am wondering is have I got the inlet and outlet parts correct thought? I don`t think it is correct to connect say the inlet of the CPU Waterblock to the inlet of the Tube Reservoir or the outlet of the CPU Waterblock to the oulet of the Tube Reservoir.

Also am I best purchasing some of those XSPC G1/4, 45 Degree Rotary Fittings along with the kit especially for the Radiator so the tubing connected to the Radiator doesn't get in the way of the 5.25" drive bays?

If yes, then would I need two of them for the Radiator only really? I shouldn't need any for the Tube Reservoir?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The Photon res / pump combo has specific ports that are 'in' and 'out' (the one on the left is the out - the two on the right are 'in') and a CPU block will likewise have an in and an out (the in port on a raystorm block is labeled), so you'll want to make sure the hose gets routed properly to them. But it does not matter what order the components are placed in the loop. You can go from the pump/res > rad > cpu > pump/res, or you can go pump/res > cpu > rad > pump/res, etc. It does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing I am wondering is have I got the inlet and outlet parts correct thought? I don`t think it is correct to connect say the inlet of the CPU Waterblock to the inlet of the Tube Reservoir or the outlet of the CPU Waterblock to the oulet of the Tube Reservoir.
Click to expand...

An outlet from one component must go to the inlet on another. Think about it. The 'in' and 'out' is referring to the direction of water flow.
Quote:


> Also am I best purchasing some of those XSPC G1/4, 45 Degree Rotary Fittings along with the kit especially for the Radiator so the tubing connected to the Radiator doesn't get in the way of the 5.25" drive bays?
> 
> If yes, then would I need two of them for the Radiator only really? I shouldn't need any for the Tube Reservoir?


A 360 rad will reach a little into the top drive bay (you will actually have to bend two little fan tabs in the top of the case flat so the rad can mount, and those tabs typically come right to the back of where a DVD drive would be) so you will probably not be able to put a disc drive in that top 5.25" bay, but a fan controller or something else should fit up in the top bay just fine. Don't know why you would need any 45 degree fittings.

A few pages back someone (maybe that was you? ) was wanting to put a bay reservoir up there in the top bays next to a 360 rad in which case it would have been a tight fit and might have needed some 45 or 90 degree fittings to make it work, if it fit at all, but I'm not picturing where you might need them for a loop with a tube res/pump combo cpu only loop. A few extra 45 and 90 degree fittings are always a good idea to have though because you usually never know for sure where/when you are going to need one or not until you do.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> An outlet from one component must go to the inlet on another. Think about it. The 'in' and 'out' is referring to the direction of water flow.
> A 360 rad will reach a little into the top drive bay (you will actually have to bend two little fan tabs in the top of the case flat so the rad can mount, and those tabs typically come right to the back of where a DVD drive would be) so you will probably not be able to put a disc drive in that top 5.25" bay, but a fan controller or something else should fit up in the top bay just fine. Don't know why you would need any 45 degree fittings.
> 
> A few pages back someone (maybe that was you? ) was wanting to put a bay reservoir up there in the top bays next to a 360 rad in which case it would have been a tight fit and might have needed some 45 or 90 degree fittings to make it work, if it fit at all, but I'm not picturing where you might need them for a loop with a tube res/pump combo cpu only loop. A few extra 45 and 90 degree fittings are always a good idea to have though because you usually never know for sure where/when you are going to need one or not until you do.


Thanks mate. I just wanted to be 100% sure about the inlet and outlet parts was correct.

That is my plan to put a Fan Controller in the most top 5.25" drive bay and my DVD/Blu-ray drive in the second 5.25" drive bay.

I take it for the CPU only loop I don't need to use both the inlets on the Tube Reservoir+pump combo?

The diagrams I have seen for a Tube Reservoir+pump combo kit the tubing is only connected to 1 of the inlets for a CPU only loop.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Thanks mate. I just wanted to be 100% sure about the inlet and outlet parts was correct.
> 
> That is my plan to put a Fan Controller in the most top 5.25" drive bay and my DVD/Blu-ray drive in the second 5.25" drive bay.
> 
> I take it for the CPU only loop I don't need to use both the inlets on the Tube Reservoir+pump combo?
> 
> The diagrams I have seen for a Tube Reservoir+pump combo kit the tubing is only connected to 1 of the inlets for a CPU only loop.


Yeah you only need to use one inlet. That's why the tube res / pump combo comes with one stop fitting. Just use whichever one fits your loop best.

Just for reference:



Just remember, out from pump goes to an in on the cpu block (if you are going straight from pump to cpu). There are no outs and ins on xspc rads, nor on gpu blocks. You can go whichever way on those.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah you only need to use one inlet. That's why the tube res / pump combo comes with one stop fitting. Just use whichever one fits your loop best.
> 
> Just for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, out from pump goes to an in on the cpu block (if you are going straight from pump to cpu). There are no outs and ins on xspc rads, nor on gpu blocks. You can go whichever way on those.


Thanks very much mate. I think I now know how to connect the kit up properly. The only other thing I might need help with when I have the WaterCooling Kit and intend to set it up / install it is the cleaning (flushing the loop for 24 hours with cleaning fluid, etc before use) I need to do to the loop before first using it and how to fill up the loop with the Watercooling Fluid and how much fluid to use.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Look what has just arrived ready to be housed by my airbrushed Cosmos 2 case....


Will be ordering two as well! Very nice!!! ?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> There is a lot of CM C2 is not WC friendly out there,
> 
> 1x45mm x 360mm XT NexXxos
> 2x45mm x 240mm XT NexXxos
> 1x45mm x 120mm XT NexXxos
> 1x45mm x 140mm XT NexXxos
> 
> 2x D5 pumps
> 1 x 250mm Fusion Core res
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you get 3x PSU's inside this case? Or even two? I am interested in buying Cosmos 2 for the right price, but I need to know that it can support dual PSU's with some small modifications (like pulling out the bracket underneath the PSU) and place two PSU's vertically. Could you measure the height from the bracket and to the "roof" of the midplate for me? Is it high enough for vertical mounted PSU's?









Anybody else knows?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> There is a lot of CM C2 is not WC friendly out there,
> 
> 1x45mm x 360mm XT NexXxos
> 2x45mm x 240mm XT NexXxos
> 1x45mm x 120mm XT NexXxos
> 1x45mm x 140mm XT NexXxos
> 
> 2x D5 pumps
> 1 x 250mm Fusion Core res
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get 3x PSU's inside this case? Or even two? I am interested in buying Cosmos 2 for the right price, but I need to know that it can support dual PSU's with some small modifications (like pulling out the bracket underneath the PSU) and place two PSU's vertically. Could you measure the height from the bracket and to the "roof" of the midplate for me? Is it high enough for vertical mounted PSU's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else knows?
Click to expand...

like so...

The current build (4xR9 290X)



The previous build (4xHD 7970)



and the 1200w is in the bottom of the C2


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> like so...
> 
> The current build (4xR9 290X)
> 
> 
> 
> The previous build (4xHD 7970)
> 
> 
> 
> and the 1200w is in the bottom of the C2


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> like so...
> The current build (4xR9 290X)
> 
> 
> 
> The previous build (4xHD 7970)
> 
> 
> 
> and the 1200w is in the bottom of the C2


Nice, I think I would rather have both the PSU's in the bottom appartment. Or have one of them in the 5 1/4" bays.


----------



## PurE GaminG

guys im thinking of taking all the fan wire's out from the cosmos 2 fan controller maybe even the LED depending on your answer reason is there are to many wires no where to hide them.

first thing is i dont know much about 3rd party fan controllers, could i power the fans and and led by thr 3rd party controller corsair fans sp 120 and 140.

what 3rd party fan controller would you recommended and can you explain what to look in fan controller .

current set-up

cpu - push/pull corsair h100i corsair stock has pull and corsair 120 sp quite edition has push fans connect to pump. _(going to change the sp quite edition to Corsair SP120 Performance Series High Pressure has push)_

Rare and front intake - nothing in rare and front 140 mm Coolermaster led fan )( _going to order 2x Corsair SP140mm leds to replace the current rare and front fans )_

bottom door HDDfans 120mm cooler master leds _(change to Corsair 120 leds)_

and bottom front HDD 120 coolermaster leds _(change to Corsair 120 leds)_

and maybe 1x120 corsair 120 sp led at top

thanks look foward to your advise .


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys.

Dose any buddy know how to take off the front drive bay sliding door from the Cosmos 2?

The reason why I am thinking about taking the door completely off is because I don't like the fact that it hides my front drive bay devices from view and I will need to slide the door down every time I want to access my Blu-ray/DVD drive and other bay devices and also when the door is down, it blocks the big fan at the front from doing its job.

Does the case from the front still look okay with the door off?

Thank you in advance for any response on this.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

It's not impossible to remove the front drive bay door, but it takes a bit of work to get access to the runner caps and screws securing it on.

You will have to remove most of the outer casing to gain access as follows:-

1. Unclip both side panel doors
2. Undo the thumbscrew and remove the rear top panel
3. Remove the screws holding the top bars and its braces at the rear
4. Remove the screws holding the IO panel array
5. Remove the screws holding the top bars and its braces at the front
6. Flip the case over and remove the screws and braces for the bottom bars/feet
7. Undo the screws for the side panel outer casing on both sides and carefully remove. There are some snap in plastic cleats as well so go careful. (You may get away with leaving the bars still in there respective holes?)
8. Remove the 8 screws for the 2 runner caps
9. The front panel door should now just pull out

Reassembling is just a repeat of the above in reverse. I think that's it from memory? As I did mine at the beginning of the year. Sadly I don't have any pics other than these two of the top and bare front panel:-

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/CYBER-NINJA-PC/NINJA-XTREME/IMG_0483.jpg.html?sort=3&o=53
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/CYBER-NINJA-PC/NINJA-XTREME/IMG_0468.jpg.html?sort=3&o=65


----------



## Sylver123

Thanks a lot mate for the letting me know how to do it.

I take it the case front looks absolutely fine with the front drive bay door off?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Your welcome, don't forget the +Rep button!!! LOL

By removing the front panel door, your case will basically end up looking like the Cosmos SE, search Google images for pics.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I mentioned in earlier posts that I have a seriously high end build coming along. It has quite a few minor mods both externally and internally and features currently around £3,500 - £4,000 worth of hardware. As long as the waterblocks from EK for my 2 GTX 980's come in soon, it should be complete within 2 weeks and look forward to sharing pics with you on here.

I am giving you guys a sneak preview at the fully professionally airbrushed case which is currently still a work in progress and a few days away from completion. Please note that the artwork on this panel is still unfinished and needs stars, finishing colour and definition to be added but it gives you an idea and a sneaky peak at what is going on. Yes it's a nebula and the theme on my case is obviously space. It's original but will be eye catching when it's done....


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> I mentioned in earlier posts that I have a seriously high end build coming along. It has quite a few minor mods both externally and internally and features currently around £3,500 - £4,000 worth of hardware. As long as the waterblocks from EK for my 2 GTX 980's come in soon, it should be complete within 2 weeks and look forward to sharing pics with you on here.
> 
> I am giving you guys a sneak preview at the fully professionally airbrushed case which is currently still a work in progress and a few days away from completion. Please note that the artwork on this panel is still unfinished and needs stars, finishing colour and definition to be added but it gives you an idea and a sneaky peak at what is going on. Yes it's a nebula and the theme on my case is obviously space. It's original but will be eye catching when it's done....





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>






This is cool! I feel like i'm in the depths of space. Build Log?


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Felinni*
> 
> 
> This is cool! I feel like i'm in the depths of space. Build Log?


It isn't going to be a 100% complete build log but will try to do my best. I have not done one before


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

3 more pics for the road, finishing detail needs to be added and of course the gloss finish

No more pics now until she is complete!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> 3 more pics for the road, finishing detail needs to be added and of course the gloss finish
> 
> No more pics now until she is complete!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool theme, I am looking forward to the completed case with the hardware inside.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Finally got a 290X, now to get the second and decide on the rest of the upgrades...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what cable extensions are those? they look awesome


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys. I am considering maybe modding my case by cutting a part of the top fan shroud off just enough to fit the radiator like the guy in the thread page below has done to fit a thicker radiator and perhaps manage to go push and pull.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199098/cooler-master-cosmos-2-club/5150#post_22201770

What I was wondering is can the complete top part be taken completely off and replaced if I ever wanted to go back to normal air cooling and wanted to use the top fan shroud for fans.

Check out screenshot 28 in the thread below of the top part I am on about.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244792/cosmos-ii-liquid-edition

If it can be taken off and replaced easily enough, is it possible if you contacted coolermaster, they could supply a new replacement top part, excluding of course the side handle parts and front fan controller IO panel array since these part won't be touched.

Thank you in advance for responding.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Ok here are some more parts to my new build. I can't help but tease haha - all lacquering needs to be done and the parts going inside are below







Corsair Cosmos 2 Fully Airbrushed case with mods
2 x GTX 980's SLI
Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme X99
Intel i7 5930k @ 4.5GHZ
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666mhz DDR4
Corsair AX1200i
Samsung 850 Pro SSD boot 256GB
2 X 1 TB WD 10,000 RPM Velociraptors in RAID 0 - Games
1 X 4 TB WD 7,200 rpm Black - Media
Pioneer BDR-S09XLT 16x SATA Internal Blu-Ray Writer
2 x EK Full Nickel GTX 980 Waterblocks
EK full nickel Evo Elite CPU Waterblock
2 x Cylinder Reservoir and pump combo
All bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
ALL ACRYLIC TUBING
1 x 360 Alphacool Rad
2 x 240 Alphacool Rad
3 x 120mm Enermax Fans (NF-F12 PPC 2000)
1 X 140mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fan
4 X 120mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fans
Various Mods


----------



## Khaled G

Anyone know if there is enough clearance for a researator 3 Max duel in the top ?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Anyone know if there is enough clearance for a researator 3 Max duel in the top ?


if I'm reading it correctly the Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual comes with 25mm thick fans pre-installed and is 73mm thick altogether.

Since the Cosmos II only has ~47mm of space between the top of the mobo and the top of the chassis, with room for a layer of fans above the chassis under the filter cover, it's probably a safe bet to say that the Res 3 Dual won't fit with the fans on the bottom like it appears they have it designed to be run. You would have to remove the fans and mount them on top of the case chassis with the rad underneath, and even then it would likely be a very tight fit. It might not work with some mobos.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> if I'm reading it correctly the Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual comes with 25mm thick fans pre-installed and is 73mm thick altogether.
> 
> Since the Cosmos II only has ~47mm of space between the top of the mobo and the top of the chassis, with room for a layer of fans above the chassis under the filter cover, it's probably a safe bet to say that the Res 3 Dual won't fit with the fans on the bottom like it appears they have it designed to be run. You would have to remove the fans and mount them on top of the case chassis with the rad underneath, and even then it would likely be a very tight fit. It might not work with some mobos.


Well, I just heard today that the dist. has ordered Neptune 280L and It should hit our shelves pretty soon, I've only considered the Reserator because of the metallic backplate because I hate the plastic ones on the Thermaltake water 3 extreme and those was the only dual rad AIOs available. I think the Nepton will fit in Push-Pull config with a few mm of clearance.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Ok here are some more parts to my new build. I can't help but tease haha - all lacquering needs to be done and the parts going inside are below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Cosmos 2 Fully Airbrushed case with mods
> 2 x GTX 980's SLI
> Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme X99
> Intel i7 5930k @ 4.5GHZ
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666mhz DDR4
> Corsair AX1200i
> Samsung 850 Pro SSD boot 256GB
> 2 X 1 TB WD 10,000 RPM Velociraptors in RAID 0 - Games
> 1 X 4 TB WD 7,200 rpm Black - Media
> Pioneer BDR-S09XLT 16x SATA Internal Blu-Ray Writer
> 2 x EK Full Nickel GTX 980 Waterblocks
> EK full nickel Evo Elite CPU Waterblock
> 2 x Cylinder Reservoir and pump combo
> All bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
> ALL ACRYLIC TUBING
> 1 x 360 Alphacool Rad
> 2 x 240 Alphacool Rad
> 3 x 120mm Enermax Fans (NF-F12 PPC 2000)
> 1 X 140mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fan
> 4 X 120mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fans
> Various Mods


hey,

Are the two 240mm alphas going below?

if so i have a 5 rad setup in mine that has two 240mm below and have found a very effective way of doing it.

if you want to compare notes, let me know.


----------



## petervandamned

Having one


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey,
> Are the two 240mm alphas going below?
> if so i have a 5 rad setup in mine that has two 240mm below and have found a very effective way of doing it.
> if you want to compare notes, let me know.


Some tips on attached the second radiator in the bottom would be very helpful. Obviously the cosmos comes with two brackets for one at the front but what is the best way to attach the one at the rear?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey,
> Are the two 240mm alphas going below?
> if so i have a 5 rad setup in mine that has two 240mm below and have found a very effective way of doing it.
> if you want to compare notes, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some tips on attached the second radiator in the bottom would be very helpful. Obviously the cosmos comes with two brackets for one at the front but what is the best way to attach the one at the rear?
Click to expand...

well if you run that config by a lot of the water cooling crowd, you will get a whole bunch of "you can't stack rads"

I have tried a lot of configs in the C2 and found some arrangements that work extremely well. if you look at the second image that is the lower section of the C2 with two Alphacool XT45mm x 240mm side by side. you can see the fan at the far end which is the 120mm lower front fan of the C2 pulling in outside air and down the middle of the two 240mm rads.

I have push fans on the outside of the front 240, and pull fans on the back of the rear 240. It works very well.

I am cooling 4 x R290X's and they operate @ 39-41c under load.

there is also room for another 120mm rad at the exhaust are with a thin 12mm fan supporting an external 120mm pull fan.





anyway, This is my third quad in a C2 and i have temp benched many configs so I just thought you might want to try this.









Let me know if I can help.

Greg


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well if you run that config by a lot of the water cooling crowd, you will get a whole bunch of "you can't stack rads"
> I have tried a lot of configs in the C2 and found some arrangements that work extremely well. if you look at the second image that is the lower section of the C2 with two Alphacool XT45mm x 240mm side by side. you can see the fan at the far end which is the 120mm lower front fan of the C2 pulling in outside air and down the middle of the two 240mm rads.
> I have push fans on the outside of the front 240, and pull fans on the back of the rear 240. It works very well.
> I am cooling 4 x R290X's and they operate @ 39-41c under load.
> there is also room for another 120mm rad at the exhaust are with a thin 12mm fan supporting an external 120mm pull fan.
> 
> Greg


Thanks for this information Greg it is very helpful. I cannot have any rads at the front of the case or the rear with what I am doing and as far as the rads at the bottom go they are U60 240's and not the thinner t45's. Is this going to be an issue in terms of being able to fit?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well if you run that config by a lot of the water cooling crowd, you will get a whole bunch of "you can't stack rads"
> I have tried a lot of configs in the C2 and found some arrangements that work extremely well. if you look at the second image that is the lower section of the C2 with two Alphacool XT45mm x 240mm side by side. you can see the fan at the far end which is the 120mm lower front fan of the C2 pulling in outside air and down the middle of the two 240mm rads.
> I have push fans on the outside of the front 240, and pull fans on the back of the rear 240. It works very well.
> I am cooling 4 x R290X's and they operate @ 39-41c under load.
> there is also room for another 120mm rad at the exhaust are with a thin 12mm fan supporting an external 120mm pull fan.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this information Greg it is very helpful. I cannot have any rads at the front of the case or the rear with what I am doing and as far as the rads at the bottom go they are U60 240's and not the thinner t45's. Is this going to be an issue in terms of being able to fit?
Click to expand...

Well that puts them right up against each other and the heated air from the first will be going through the second without being able to have the front intake fan being able to push air between them.

Have a look at this. Notice the best results are achieved with an air break between two rads. mine is a bit different as my airflow works differently, but I have included an air source bringing in air down the middle, but the general idea is the same. if you can, i would get two of the thinner 45mm rads and allow for the margin between them for better results.

The amount of static pressure/RPM/CFM needed to make 120mm of 10-12 FPI rad effective is so high and noisy, it probably exceeds your noise threshold by a wide margin. The solution I am proposing (and use myself) allows two 45mm and all the cooling surface this affords while using fans that are 3.53mm H2O at the front and back of the configuration with the important benefit of having a fan bring in cool air from the outside.



(2 x XT45mm x 240mm)

The entire article can be had here:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/

From MartinsLiquidlab.com :


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well that puts them right up against each other and the heated air from the first will be going through the second without being able to have the front intake fan being able to push air between them.
> Have a look at this. Notice the best results are achieved with an air break between two rads. mine is a bit different as my airflow works differently, but I have included an air source bringing in air down the middle, but the general idea is the same. if you can, i would get two of the thinner 45mm rads and allow for the margin between them for better results.


Ok that makes sense. What is the best way to mount the 240 rad that will be going at the rear of the bottom section with the pull fans?

Also, do you think that 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad is enough to keep a cpu, 2 980's, ram and motherboard cool?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well that puts them right up against each other and the heated air from the first will be going through the second without being able to have the front intake fan being able to push air between them.
> Have a look at this. Notice the best results are achieved with an air break between two rads. mine is a bit different as my airflow works differently, but I have included an air source bringing in air down the middle, but the general idea is the same. if you can, i would get two of the thinner 45mm rads and allow for the margin between them for better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that makes sense. What is the best way to mount the 240 rad that will be going at the rear of the bottom section with the pull fans?
> 
> Also, do you think that 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad is enough to keep a cpu, 2 980's, ram and motherboard cool?
Click to expand...

 There are brackets provided that screw between two posts for the mounting of a single 240mm rad with the accessories for the C2.

Yes a 360mm and a 240 will hold down a CPU and 2 x 980's. Make sure you use good fans with high SP (over 3.0 mm H2O min. depending on the delta you have as a goal, you will have to play with the RPM operation to adjust.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> There are brackets provided that screw between two posts for the mounting of a single 240mm rad with the accessories for the C2.
> 
> Yes a 360mm and a 240 will hold down a CPU and 2 x 980's. Make sure you use good fans with high SP (over 3.0 mm H2O min. depending on the delta you have as a goal, you will have to play with the RPM operation to adjust.


Thanks again for your help on this! Much appreciated.


----------



## BrettJSr72

I ha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Well, I just heard today that the dist. has ordered Neptune 280L and It should hit our shelves pretty soon, I've only considered the Reserator because of the metallic backplate because I hate the plastic ones on the Thermaltake water 3 extreme and those was the only dual rad AIOs available. I think the Nepton will fit in Push-Pull config with a few mm of clearance.


I have the Nepton 280L since Monday. I have two Noctua NF-14A 140mm in pull on top (replaced the stock CM fans) and a single Noctua NF-12A 120mm in push underneath exhausting outwardly. I have the Asus Rampage IV Black Edition. Can't fit two fans underneath due to CPU power cable. I wonder if there is a way to mod and relocate rad holes to give me a few more mm of clearance to get a second Noctua NF-12A fan underneath. Anyone know if this can be done?


----------



## jorpe

In 4 1 cosmos II. Rig is in my signature. After erasing I might need to swap out the h110 with a nepton


----------



## Sea Monkey

Some updated pics because of this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I thought I'd caused irreversible damage to my processor in my recent overclocking attempts, even though I was keeping my temps and voltages well within safe range, because even when I moved things back to stock settings, I was getting BSODs. I went out and bought a GA-Z97X-UD5H motherboard and i5-4690K to replace my ailing system. Shortly after I got it up and running, it crashed again, and I learned that it was actually the recent Catalyst 14.9 driver update from AMD that was causing my crashes. I had several things that I wanted to save up for before a motherboard and processor upgrade, but considering my previous motherboard and processor came out in 2009, I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated a few new members added!


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

If you are interested in following a Cosmos build that will hopefully complete within 4 weeks then take a look at the link below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build/10#post_23010099

It's a case that will hopefully finally live up to the "Cosmos" name and is aptly named "Nebula"


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering how to set the case fans in my Cosmos 2.I have the front 2 as intake,the built in 2 hard drive fans as intake,the two fans on top of the H110 as intake,2 added on the side door as exhaust,and the back case fan as exhaust.Is this setup ok,or is there another config I should run.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering how to set the case fans in my Cosmos 2.I have the front 2 as intake,the built in 2 hard drive fans as intake,the two fans on top of the H110 as intake,2 added on the side door as exhaust,and the back case fan as exhaust.Is this setup ok,or is there another config I should run.


Well I've set mine to:

Front - Single 200 : intake (Filtered)

HDD - Triple 120 : Intake (Filtered)

GPU - Dual 120 : Intake (Filtered)

Top - Dual 140 : Exhaust

Rear - Single 140 : Exhaust

EDIT: I live in the dustiest place in the world so flipping a fan would be catastrophic.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering how to set the case fans in my Cosmos 2.I have the front 2 as intake,the built in 2 hard drive fans as intake,the two fans on top of the H110 as intake,2 added on the side door as exhaust,and the back case fan as exhaust.Is this setup ok,or is there another config I should run.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've set mine to:
> 
> Front - Single 200 : intake (Filtered)
> 
> HDD - Triple 120 : Intake (Filtered)
> 
> GPU - Dual 120 : Intake (Filtered)
> 
> Top - Dual 140 : Exhaust
> 
> Rear - Single 140 : Exhaust
> 
> EDIT: I live in the dustiest place in the world so flipping a fan would be catastrophic.
Click to expand...

I prefer a negative flow setup.....then again I don't live where you do. That setup looks about as good as it gets


----------



## M0DL33T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMT94*
> 
> Finally got a 290X, now to get the second and decide on the rest of the upgrades...


That thing is a beauty. Nice work.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Here are some pics (taken with an iPhone) of the now finished paintwork. It sounds cliche but it looks better in person......













I hope you like the build so far guys


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Here are some pics (taken with an iPhone) of the now finished paintwork. It sounds cliche but it looks better in person......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like the build so far guys


Truly a work of art, but I think it should be painted with the same theme inside or with dark blue/purple to give the whole computer a better impression.










That paint-job does not look cheap, for sure!


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Truly a work of art, but I think it should be painted with the same theme inside or with dark blue/purple to give the whole computer a better impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That paint-job does not look cheap, for sure!


No it was not cheap at all but it's unique and I am happy with it so I try not to think about that ha!

The inside is going to be slightly different but not too different as I want to keep the space theme going and keeping it dark, yet original inside will keep it looking like a Coolermaster and "spacey"/retro. It will have UV lighting, colour coded wires and other bits and bobs that will go with the purple theme but I am not painting the inside. The only thing that will be painted is the aluminium panel going along the bottom to box off the lower compartment but not the actual chassis. That may change in the future but certainly no time soon. There is also a custom cut black gloss 10mm acrylic going in as a mid plate which my reservoirs will be attached to.


----------



## nicoz

Hi guys, long time reader and learned a lot from this thread, now that I finished my Cosmos 2 build I would like to share it with you.

*System Specs:*
Coolermaster Cosmos 2
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
i7 3930k @4400mhz
2x Zotac nVidia GTX 780 3gb
Gskill Sniper 1600 32gb
Samsung 840evo 120gb
WD Black 2tb
Seasonic Platinum 1000w

*Custom Cooling Setup:*
EK-Supremacy CSQ Black
2x EK-FC780
EK-FC Terminal
EK-XRES Top D5 Vario with 200mm Reservoir
EK-Coolstream XTX 240 (2x Corsair SP120 PWM)
EK-Coolstream XTX 120 (1x Corsair SP120 PWM)
EK-Coolstream PE 360 (3x Corsair SP120 PWM)
EK-HC Black Fittings
1x Corsair AF120
1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent PRO 140mm
10/12 Acryclic Tubing

The Cosmos 2 was modded to make all the radiators fit, I removed some plastics/steel parts and made holes for the 120 standards. I also made two acrylic black panels for the base of the main area and the SSD.

This was my first experience in watercooling and modding, hope you like it!


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice build and welcome to OCN!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoz*
> 
> Hi guys, long time reader and learned a lot from this thread, now that I finished my Cosmos 2 build I would like to share it with you.
> 
> *System Specs:*
> Coolermaster Cosmos 2
> Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
> i7 3930k @4400mhz
> 2x Zotac nVidia GTX 780 3gb
> Gskill Sniper 1600 32gb
> Samsung 840evo 120gb
> WD Black 2tb
> Seasonic Platinum 1000w
> 
> *Custom Cooling Setup:*
> EK-Supremacy CSQ Black
> 2x EK-FC780
> EK-FC Terminal
> EK-XRES Top D5 Vario with 200mm Reservoir
> EK-Coolstream XTX 240 (2x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-Coolstream XTX 120 (1x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-Coolstream PE 360 (3x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-HC Black Fittings
> 1x Corsair AF120
> 1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent PRO 140mm
> 10/12 Acryclic Tubing
> 
> The Cosmos 2 was modded to make all the radiators fit, I removed some plastics/steel parts and made holes for the 120 standards. I also made two acrylic black panels for the base of the main area and the SSD.
> 
> This was my first experience in watercooling and modding, hope you like it!


Nice Build!

You did some similar modding to what i did, save a 120 Rad @ Rear exhaust and 140 Rad up front


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoz*
> 
> Hi guys, long time reader and learned a lot from this thread, now that I finished my Cosmos 2 build I would like to share it with you.
> 
> *System Specs:*
> Coolermaster Cosmos 2
> Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
> i7 3930k @4400mhz
> 2x Zotac nVidia GTX 780 3gb
> Gskill Sniper 1600 32gb
> Samsung 840evo 120gb
> WD Black 2tb
> Seasonic Platinum 1000w
> 
> *Custom Cooling Setup:*
> EK-Supremacy CSQ Black
> 2x EK-FC780
> EK-FC Terminal
> EK-XRES Top D5 Vario with 200mm Reservoir
> EK-Coolstream XTX 240 (2x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-Coolstream XTX 120 (1x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-Coolstream PE 360 (3x Corsair SP120 PWM)
> EK-HC Black Fittings
> 1x Corsair AF120
> 1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent PRO 140mm
> 10/12 Acryclic Tubing
> 
> The Cosmos 2 was modded to make all the radiators fit, I removed some plastics/steel parts and made holes for the 120 standards. I also made two acrylic black panels for the base of the main area and the SSD.
> 
> This was my first experience in watercooling and modding, hope you like it!


That is an impressively good looking build for your first foray into water cooling. Nice work!


----------



## OldDominion

Hi Nicoz, how does that 360 pe radiator perform? I have been curious about this because the radiator it replaced was 5mm thicker.

Also does anyone know how the PE radiator would perform against the alphacool xt45. Both being 360mm of course.


----------



## dbmsts

OldDominion,

Does your username refer to Virginia?


----------



## OldDominion

Nah just something a friend of mine used as an alias for diablo 2 lan events and halo parties that i may have usurped from him


----------



## nicoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> ^ Nice build and welcome to OCN!


Thanks Anth0789! I´m glad im here, always amazed with great builds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice Build!
> You did some similar modding to what i did, save a 120 Rad @ Rear exhaust and 140 Rad up front


That´s right, I noticed later that I could fit a 140rad in front

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> That is an impressively good looking build for your first foray into water cooling. Nice work!


Thanks Sea Monkey, it was a great and experience. The most complicated part was the acrylic tubing, I've got a lot of leaking problems with bad tubing angles, and in most cases using extenders saved me. Next future step will be better cable management and a fluid replacement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldDominion*
> 
> Hi Nicoz, how does that 360 pe radiator perform? I have been curious about this because the radiator it replaced was 5mm thicker.
> 
> Also does anyone know how the PE radiator would perform against the alphacool xt45. Both being 360mm of course.


Hi OldDominion, while idle I only use the 360 PE rad and I get reasonable temps for a normal PC use. I read a lot of the short spacing between the mb and the top of the Cosmos2 and I prefered to have a little margin for the cables.


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys. What would I need to create a drainage system for my water cooling system?

Once I have built my water cooling system in my Cosmos 2, I will need to do a flush and
leak test at first then drain the system for refilling with Water Cooling Fluid before use.

The issue is I would need to find a way to drain the system of the fluid thought I have no
idea how to go about doing this and doing it successfully.

The water cooling kit I am going for is the XSPC RayStorm D5 Photon RX360 V3
WaterCooling Kit and I will be cooling only the CPU at first until I get a better
GPU than the one I have at the moment.

Thank you in advance for feedback.


----------



## funfordcobra

If I wanted to remove all the fan controller and led wires, is it OK just to cut them?


----------



## DeXel

Why would you cut them? Remove the glue from PCB, and you can simply disconnect them.


----------



## NIK1

Does anyone here have a Corsair H110 rad mounted on top in their Cosmos 2 in push/pull.I have my 110 rad inside the case up top with 1 fan towards the front in push and the other 2 top fans in pull inside the top cover.I was wondering since fans work better when pushing through a rad if I can mount the rad inside the top cover and have the 2 fans inside the case in push exhausting out top.Anyway if anyone has a Cosmos 2 with a Corsair H110 in it let me know how you have it mounted if differant than my setup.Any info appreciated.


----------



## Baasha

Can the 200mm fan in the front of the case be replaced w/ 120mm or 140mm fans? I really don't like the slow (700RPM?) 200mm fan in the front - want to get some nice 120mm LED fans.

However, when I removed the 200mm fan, the brackets seem to be oddly positioned and so I'm not sure how the 120mm (or 140mm) fans would fit.

Any advice on this is appreciated.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can the 200mm fan in the front of the case be replaced w/ 120mm or 140mm fans? I really don't like the slow (700RPM?) 200mm fan in the front - want to get some nice 120mm LED fans.
> 
> However, when I removed the 200mm fan, the brackets seem to be oddly positioned and so I'm not sure how the 120mm (or 140mm) fans would fit.
> 
> Any advice on this is appreciated.


Its just a 200 adapter bracket. The mounting holes take a 140 naturally. Most people just take out that whole zection. It just pops out with a screwdriver after you pop the rivets.


----------



## SchedaVideo

still to be completed as regards the fans

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

url immagine


----------



## BrettJSr72

That is a NICE window. How much to duplicate?


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> That is a NICE window. How much to duplicate?


I did it in his spare time


----------



## iPEN

Impressive work! grats


----------



## SchedaVideo

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Impressive work! grats


thanks

could come out better but I do not have a proper place to work.


----------



## Anth0789

Looks good I like it.


----------



## SchedaVideo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Looks good I like it.


grazie

thanks

I never could understand why the CoolerMaster has never made the bulkheads window


----------



## jorpe

+1 for Cooler Masters RMA process. I bought my case a year ago and it's just sat in the closet while I've been working all over the country. I finally opened it and after my initial build I couldnt get any of the hot swap bays to work. I posted an RMA request through Cooler Masters support link and got the shipping notification in less than a week. I havent installed it yet but the replacement looks like a lot better quality than the stock one.


----------



## leedreamer189

Anyone know if there is going to be a new Cosmos coming?


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Does anyone here have a Corsair H110 rad mounted on top in their Cosmos 2 in push/pull.I have my 110 rad inside the case up top with 1 fan towards the front in push and the other 2 top fans in pull inside the top cover.I was wondering since fans work better when pushing through a rad if I can mount the rad inside the top cover and have the 2 fans inside the case in push exhausting out top.Anyway if anyone has a Cosmos 2 with a Corsair H110 in it let me know how you have it mounted if differant than my setup.Any info appreciated.


My h110 is mounted with the radiator inside and fans on top below the top cover.. As soon as my other two fans get here I'll be attempting to attach them in push/pull without obstructing the top of the motherboard. I dont need the extra cooling that I know of, but im guessing it wont hurt to have.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> My h110 is mounted with the radiator inside and fans on top below the top cover.. As soon as my other two fans get here I'll be attempting to attach them in push/pull without obstructing the top of the motherboard. I dont need the extra cooling that I know of, but im guessing it wont hurt to have.


I have my 110 rad inside the case up top with 1 fan towards the front in push and the other 2 top fans in pull inside the top cover.Let me know if you can mount the 2 on the bottom of the rad.Mine hits the cpu plug on the sabertooth z77 mb so I can only put 1 fan on the boottom of the rad towards the front.


----------



## Sethos88

Hey guys,

I dug out my old Cosmos II from the basement and invested in a Raystorm D5 EX360 kit. However I do have two questions;

1: The radiator doesn't align with all the screw holes on top? I can manage 8 screws but the last 4 towards the front aren't visible. It's on there pretty tight and everything but just wanted to ask if that was normal and if I should be 'worried'?

2: For the bay mounting of the reservoir, do I just pop off the easy mounting brackets, do I use those to clip it in place or what? According to the manual and I've been told it's better to use screws. The quick mount system isn't super tight so you might get more vibrations.

Thanks!


----------



## DeXel

1. CM messed up with screw holes, so that's normal.
2. Use screws to avoid vibrations.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> The mods to the doors are not easy for even an experienced modder. I screwed up two doors before I made one look factory. The folks over at CM have a line on them, but the lead times can be as long as three months to get one at a cost of about $150.00 Rather than make another one for my new CM Cosmos II Ultra, I chose to order one from CM. For $150.00, the nightmare of trying to mod the Cosmos door is not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to one from CM? What does it look like? If they will actually sell one for $150 that's news to this thread.
> 
> I've been told exactly the opposite from a Cooler Master support rep that they originally toyed with the idea but decided against it and that they are not ever going to offer a window door for the Cosmos II. Have I been lied to?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Couldn't agree more Sylver123. The completely clear side panel doesn't look right. It shows too much wiring for my personal liking, and doesn't match the other door! Also, since it doesn't match the curvature of the stock door, something looks a little off once its installed. Too bad Cooler Master doesn't make an optional windowed door for the Cosmos II.
> 
> *Cooler Master has a third party company that makes a side panel for the Cosmos II. If you do some research, you will see many tech shows where Cooler Master has displayed the Cosmos II with a window on the side panel. If you call them, they will hook you up with the third party vendor for the windowed door.*
> 
> For me, the reason I dislike the full Plexiglas replacement door is that it replaces the side panel of the Cosmos II. One of the things that make the Cosmos II unique and appealing, is its side doors. To remove one and replace it with a flat piece of plastic, takes away from the design / appeal of the case itself. Adding a window to the original panel, only enhances its appeal. Taking the door off and replacing it with anything flat, makes the case look like it is missing a part. I hope I was able to get my point across, as it is kind of hard to explain what I mean in writing. That said, window in original panel - excellent, new flat panel - sucks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Call them? What number? U.S. support doesn't give you a phone number. If you click support on the U.S. Cooler Master website ( http://support.coolermaster.com/ ) you have to log in to 'CM Fanzone' where you have the option to open a 'Support Ticket' or 'Request Parts' either of which I've tried and now been told twice, including just a few minutes ago, that Cooler Master does not make or sell a window side door for the Cosmos II. They have no idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> Soooo, how exactly do you go about getting it?
> What does it look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This the number I called and requested to talk to one of their engineers. I ordered mine about a month ago and just got notice yesterday that it had been shipped. This is the second time I ordered one through them, so I really don't know what to say about whomever is telling you that they cannot hook you up with a side window conversion.
> 
> 1-888-624-5099.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you order it sight unseen or do you even for sure know what it looks like? If not I wonder if their '3rd party' isn't MNPCTech and they didn't just outsource you one of their full acrylic side panel doors since they have long been the only ones making a door for the Cosmos II and they have been selling for roughly the same price in the U.S.
> 
> Please post pics of it when you get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, I have digging through my picture files for the last hour trying to find some of my old rig that I sold before I built this new one. It has some close-ups on the one I bought before. For whatever it is worth, I am not trying to jerk you off about it.
Click to expand...

Since that conversation quoted above took place almost 3 months ago I assume you received the door by now. Any chance you can post a picture of it? I've really been wanting to see what it looks like. I might want one for myself if it isn't one of those acrylic panel doors.


----------



## carmodeler

Hi everyone

i live in egypt and i bought this great case but i found out i would like to have more hot swappable capability and i found this link

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/

so does any one have any idea if i can install it as and additional in 2 of the 5.25 " bays or not

and is there any info about a new cosmos in 2015 like a cosmos iii or something


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys,
Anyone knows if theres any replacement for the PSU Bracket of cosmos II ?
Let me explain better: I want to mount the PSU a little bit out of the case to make more room inside between the PSU and the HDDs something like 3 centimeters, so I need a bracket 3 centimeters deeper.


----------



## gponcho

Has anyone built a ridged (acrylic) water cooled system using the Asus Maximus Formula VII motherboard and a Rad at the top on the Cosmos 2 case? Did you incorporate the built in water block for the VRM's?

If so can you send me some pictures. Many thanks

George


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmodeler*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> i live in egypt and i bought this great case but i found out i would like to have more hot swappable capability and i found this link
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-x-dock/
> 
> so does any one have any idea if i can install it as and additional in 2 of the 5.25 " bays or not
> 
> and is there any info about a new cosmos in 2015 like a cosmos iii or something


Nope wont fit, (ok yes it will, but you have to mod the upper drive bays to accept it). You could go with a 5 into 3 hard drive cage like I did, looks like this. You have to bend back some of the supports to slide it in, but it works. Either option requires bending the supports.


----------



## carmodeler

thank you for you answer but if both will require bending the first option is cheaper and it looks better on the case i was about to get a istarusa 5*3 but when i saw x-dock i liked its look and i am afraid the cooling in the 5*3 isn't sufficient and i only wanted 2 more hot swap and there is only 2 free 5.25'' bay the third have a bluray. and one more question if i bent the support will the screw holes align with the x-dock or am i going to have to bent then drill. sorry if i disturbed you


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> My h110 is mounted with the radiator inside and fans on top below the top cover.. As soon as my other two fans get here I'll be attempting to attach them in push/pull without obstructing the top of the motherboard. I dont need the extra cooling that I know of, but im guessing it wont hurt to have.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my 110 rad inside the case up top with 1 fan towards the front in push and the other 2 top fans in pull inside the top cover.Let me know if you can mount the 2 on the bottom of the rad.Mine hits the cpu plug on the sabertooth z77 mb so I can only put 1 fan on the boottom of the rad towards the front.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518521/updated-with-benchmarks-should-have-been-an-easy-build-disaster-so-far-not-a-disaster-anymore I should be getting to that this Thursday or Friday and have pics up then too.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmodeler*
> 
> thank you for you answer but if both will require bending the first option is cheaper and it looks better on the case i was about to get a istarusa 5*3 but when i saw x-dock i liked its look and i am afraid the cooling in the 5*3 isn't sufficient and i only wanted 2 more hot swap and there is only 2 free 5.25'' bay the third have a bluray. and one more question if i bent the support will the screw holes align with the x-dock or am i going to have to bent then drill. sorry if i disturbed you


The main problem with adding an extra X Dock is that it's not the height of 2 drive bays. The X-Dock is ~73mm tall and two 5.25" drive bays are 85mm tall.

Somewhere way back in this thread (can't find it) someone added an extra X Dock to the Cosmos II and they got it to fit - I've no idea if the screw holes lined up or not - but they had a gap between the dock and the drive bay above it that iirc they filled with a small piece of sheet metal or acrylic they modded to fit there.

It would cost more but they sell plenty of options for single HDD hot swap bays that will fit perfectly into a 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## carmodeler

thank you all for your help and you are right there will be a gap but i will weigh my 2 options







and then decide


----------



## HJP

The fan controller has recently started making weird buzzing noise.. I'm assuming it's the controller because the sound comes from that top part with the buttons. If I tap that buttons section the sound goes away. And it only happens once a day or once every two days.. Any idea what's that about?


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> The fan controller has recently started making weird buzzing noise.. I'm assuming it's the controller because the sound comes from that top part with the buttons. If I tap that buttons section the sound goes away. And it only happens once a day or once every two days.. Any idea what's that about?


It sounds to me like purley just a case of a front panel with a very small gap between it and the frame its mounted to , you will find it is worse at specific frequencys , turn your fans up or down untill it is at its most noticable and gentle apply preasure where you think it is ,and you will isolate it , then you may have to either take the panel off and glue it or pack it out with some paper , or you could just apply a drop of super glue or push a slither of paper down betwen it IMHO anyway.
Vibration is always started from a lose part vibrating at the right freqency.

It could also be very near to the controller like part of the case , put your ear right down by it next time before you tap it .


----------



## jorpe

Just installed a card reader in one of the front drive bays, it looks absolutely terrible!


----------



## tomyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> Here are some pics (taken with an iPhone) of the now finished paintwork. It sounds cliche but it looks better in person......
> 
> I hope you like the build so far guys


Sick, work of Art.


----------



## tomyboy

Just another plain old Cosmos...


----------



## tomyboy




----------



## Sylver123

Do you guys think even thought I am going water cooling for the CPU and later on for the GPU, it would be better to take
out the top hard drive cage from the inside of the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 for better cooling?

I have bought a big fan for the front of the case to blow air into the case but the top hard drive cage will most likely
block it from doing any good job of cooling the motherboard components,etc.

I think only the bottom hard drive cage is all I will be needing to use.

I have 2 pairs of hard drives, two SSDs and two normal HDs, each configured in RAID 0 and this would leave me
with two spare hard drive slots in the bottom hard drive cage for more hard drives if I ever needed them.

If I did take out the top hard drive cage, what could be the best place to put my tube res?

Is there anything in the space where the hard drive cage used to be I could attach the tube res onto?

Originally I was going to attach the tube res onto the back of the top hard drive cage like other have done
but if I take out the hard drive cage I would need to find something else to attach the tube res onto.

Also since I was planning to water cool my GPU as well with say a 240 Radiator at the bottom, would this
mean I would need to take out the bottom hard drive cage just to get a 240 Radiator in there and this
would mean I would be better off doing away with the bottom hard drive cage instead and keeping the top
hard drive cage for my hard drives?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Do you guys think even thought I am going water cooling for the CPU and later on for the GPU, it would be better to take
> out the top hard drive cage from the inside of the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 for better cooling?
> 
> I have bought a big fan for the front of the case to blow air into the case but the top hard drive cage will most likely
> block it from doing any good job of cooling the motherboard components,etc.
> 
> I think only the bottom hard drive cage is all I will be needing to use.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of hard drives, two SSDs and two normal HDs, each configured in RAID 0 and this would leave me
> with two spare hard drive slots in the bottom hard drive cage for more hard drives if I ever needed them.
> 
> If I did take out the top hard drive cage, what could be the best place to put my tube res?
> 
> Is there anything in the space where the hard drive cage used to be I could attach the tube res onto?
> 
> Originally I was going to attach the tube res onto the back of the top hard drive cage like other have done
> but if I take out the hard drive cage I would need to find something else to attach the tube res onto.
> 
> Also since I was planning to water cool my GPU as well with say a 240 Radiator at the bottom, would this
> mean I would need to take out the bottom hard drive cage just to get a 240 Radiator in there and this
> would mean I would be better off doing away with the bottom hard drive cage instead and keeping the top
> hard drive cage for my hard drives?


I took mine out. I thought it was a pretty stupid design having a large metal plate block all the air flow (they could have perforated it or something). Also picture for example mounting of tube res


----------



## Sylver123

That looks really good but where do you put your hard drives? I am sure the built in X-Dock can only
hold 2 hard drives and I am planning to use the available 5.25" drive bays for 5.25" devices.

Like I said previously, I have 4 internal hard drives, 2 SSD drives and 2 normal hard drives.

It is possible I might get away with putting the two SSD drives in one hard drive slot because I have
done this in the case I am using right now by tapping the two SSDs together, one on top of another.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Hi Guys,

Below are pics of my internal mid plate and side panels which have been airbrushed to match the exterior. I have decided to only cover the mid plate up to the HDD cage for nothing more than actually needing every one of those drives. The mid plate holes that you will see on thje right are going to be for mounting my two Bitspower Black Sparkle pump and res combo with clear acrylic mod top and cylinder.

The panels still need to be lacquered.





To keep up to speed with my build log follow it here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build/40#post_23329358


----------



## dbmsts

To anyone who has installed a 360mm rad on top: I noticed that the last two screws (towards the front panel) are impossible to reach with a screw driver. How did you guys installed your 3rd fan or secure those two screws in?


----------



## DeXel

From inside or top? If from top, just remove the fan controller.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> From inside or top? If from top, just remove the fan controller.


How do I remove the fan controller? Is it just the two screws on the top that I see holding it down or is it more complicated than that.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> From inside or top? If from top, just remove the fan controller.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I remove the fan controller? Is it just the two screws on the top that I see holding it down or is it more complicated than that.
Click to expand...

This may help you. You'll probably have to click on the image and then the 'original' link at the bottom to view it.

Cosmos II: How to remove control panel


Good to preserve it here on this thread in any case seeing as it no longer exists on the Cooler Master site where it used to. I had to grab it from the wayback machine.


----------



## dbmsts

Thanks that was very helpful. A few more things:

1. If a want to install an alphacool nexxxos XT45 360mm rad then I know I won't be able to use the top drive bay. I would like to have a bayres in the second bay. Is it possible or will the right-angled fittings interfere or do will the rad have to installed the other way round so that the ports face the rear of the case?

2. I would still like to use my DVD drive. Any solutions? Can it fit in the 3rd slot? or can the hot-swap bays be removed and the optical drive installed instead?


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Here are the panels fitted in the first trial. I have ran into a couple of problems which I am hoping to overcome this week but this may delay things by a few days.

This is going to sound totally noobish, but if anyone has the Cosmos 2, do you know what the best way is to mount the 240mm rad at the front of the bottom compartment? I am stuck!


----------



## dbmsts

The top + if you want more 240mm rads you can fit 2 in the bottom instead of the bottom HDD cage (read the manual for cage removal instructions) although the case only has mounting holes for one so you might need to mod or mount them on an ad-hoc basis using something like double-sided tape (not recommended but when I water cool my graphics cards, I intend to do just that).


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> The top + if you want more 240mm rads you can fit 2 in the bottom instead of the bottom HDD cage (read the manual for cage removal instructions) although the case only has mounting holes for one so you might need to mod or mount them on an ad-hoc basis using something like double-sided tape (not recommended but when I water cool my graphics cards, I intend to do just that).


I am putting a 360 at the top for my CPU, motherboard and eventually ram and the 240 at the bottom is for my cards. I am running 2 separate loops. I know how to mount the bottom 240 rad to the rear of the bottom compartment as it comes with 2 brackets that just bolt onto the back to supports but I wondered if there was an easy way to have the rad at the bottom and at the front side of the case where the two HDD fans used to be. I have already put a lot of money, time and hard work into this case and 1 more mod like this is going to kill me ha!


----------



## dbmsts

Do you intend to keep the fill ports of the 360 mm rad facing the rear or the front?


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

At the rear. To be honest, considering the size of this case I am disappointed that watercooling is such a ball ache! I wanted the fans inside the case and pushing air through the rad and out but that doesn't seem at all possible, even though I have a thinner rad. I am going to have to mount the fans on the top of the case. Is it a bad idea pushing air into the case from the top?Common sense tells me yes but I would much prefer to have fans pushing air throught he rad rather than pulling air through it


----------



## dbmsts

I've got my Nepton 280L in pull mode now (it used to be in push with the fans up top). It's winters so overclocking is fun now and I don't mind the fans pulling out hot air at times out of the case.


----------



## Hellfury

Just ordered a Nepton 140XL for my cosmos 2, to mount at the rear, should I have it as intake or exhaust? I have 3 exhausts at the top


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellfury*
> 
> Just ordered a Nepton 140XL for my cosmos 2, to mount at the rear, should I have it as intake or exhaust? I have 3 exhausts at the top


I'd rather have it as exhaust, unless you want all that hot air being blown inwards. However, it can be debated that too many exhausts in a case can cause negative air pressure causing dust to be sucked in over time but you're going to have dust in your case anyway so I don't think it matters much as long as you regularly/periodically clean your case and fans.


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys.

Do any of you guys know what where to buy a ribbon cable so I can mount the front control panel fan controller PCB chip board out of the way on the back side of the 5.25 drive cage to give more ventilation space for the top third fan?

If any of you guys know exactly the type of cable that it is and you know where to get one that would do and has the right amount of pins and is long enough to be able to mount the front control panel fan controller PCB chip board at the side of the case that would be great.

A member here bought one exactly for this purpose for his Cosmos II mod but I have no idea where to get the exact ones that would do the trick.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244792/cosmos-ii-liquid-edition

Thank you in advance for responding with help.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

No idea, but you might want to send coolmiester a PM and ask him. Don't hold your breath though. He hasn't logged in to OCN in more than 2 months but no idea if he hasn't been lurking.


----------



## Sylver123

Dose that 6 centimetre ribbon cable he posted have 24 pins or 23 pins? Can anybody make it out by magnifying the screenshot?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

There is no way to tell by looking at that pic. You could always just look at the one in your Cosmos II.

That said, I'm not seeing how the fan controller pcb interferes with airflow at all for a 360 rad (assuming that since you said you were looking to achieve "_more ventilation space for the top third fan_"). There is plenty of airflow for a 360 in the top of the Cosmos II. The only reason coolermeister moved his was to cram a 480 rad up there.


----------



## Hellfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> I'd rather have it as exhaust, unless you want all that hot air being blown inwards. However, it can be debated that too many exhausts in a case can cause negative air pressure causing dust to be sucked in over time but you're going to have dust in your case anyway so I don't think it matters much as long as you regularly/periodically clean your case and fans.


Thanks will do. Quite amped. Had a Antec 920 that failed. Hated it lol.


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> At the rear. To be honest, considering the size of this case I am disappointed that watercooling is such a ball ache! I wanted the fans inside the case and pushing air through the rad and out but that doesn't seem at all possible, even though I have a thinner rad. I am going to have to mount the fans on the top of the case. Is it a bad idea pushing air into the case from the top?Common sense tells me yes but I would much prefer to have fans pushing air throught he rad rather than pulling air through it


This is not an easy case to build in despite the size. But I dont get why you would want fans inside the case, the area above the top is made for mounting fans. Use those fans to suck in air from above and thru the radiator which is mounted on the inside. Why would it be a bad thing sucking in air? You get better temps from sucking in colder air from outside the case though, maybe 1C better or similar. See my rad setup:


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> This is not an easy case to build in despite the size. But I dont get why you would want fans inside the case, the area above the top is made for mounting fans. Use those fans to suck in air from above and thru the radiator which is mounted on the inside. Why would it be a bad thing sucking in air? You get better temps from sucking in colder air from outside the case though, maybe 1C better or similar. See my rad setup:
> 
> I understand that putting fans on top makes sense, but surely pulling air into the case will completely outweigh any benefits of pulling air into the case as that air will just heat up the motherboard and GPU's? I don't mind mounting the fans on top and have them sucking air through the rads and out of the case but I didn't think you got as good performance from pull configs over push?


----------



## PachAz

The stock 140mm fan in the rear will exhaust all warm air so I dont think you need to worry about that. Push vs pull I dont think so much about that, my setup is the most practical there is having so many rads. I perfer sucking cold air from outside then exhaust it with another fan. Exactly what water cooling components do you have and what hardware do you intend to cool?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> I understand that putting fans on top makes sense, but surely pulling air into the case will completely outweigh any benefits of pulling air into the case as that air will just heat up the motherboard and GPU's? I don't mind mounting the fans on top and have them sucking air through the rads and out of the case but I didn't think you got as good performance from pull configs over push?


In general, if your cpu and gpu(s) are watercooled, then the slightly warmer (~2C) interior case temps you would get from having all your rads as intake tend to have no detrimental performance impact on other components (mobo, ram, etc) but the cooler ambient air sucked as intake through the rads will tend to yield slightly lower loop temps thus lower cpu and gpu temps which will have a positive performance impact. It's not always the case though that rads as intake yields better temps. It usually is, and having filtered intakes also can help achieve positive pressure (more airflow in than out) which is beneficial to dust control, and a negative pressure case (more exhaust airflow than intake) sucking dust through every unfiltered opening can have a negative impact on performance and even lead to component failure if left unchecked.

However, if your CPU is watercooled but your GPU(s) is/are aircooled, then it gets more complicated. Having your rad as intake will raise interior case temps slightly which can have a detrimental impact on GPU temps with regards to performance / overclocking ability, but having a rad as exhaust, especially with a blower-style GPU, makes it harder to have positive pressure, and if you don't have a blower-style card then they tend to blow a lot of their heat around inside the case instead of out of it which in turn will negatively affect the CPU's temps if it's rad is exhausting. In other words, there's no easy answer which way is better if you have a watercooled cpu but air cooled GPU(s). It very much tends to be build-specific. You should try it either way and see which works best for you.

EDIT:
However, with most fans / rad there is very little if any difference between having fans as push or pull. Having fans on both sides of the rad in push-pull yields substantial performance gains, and likewise can let you achieve similar performance at lower fan speeds for quieter performance, but with a single set of fans on one side of a rad it doesn't really matter which way they blow.


----------



## PachAz

I agree with the above, some times you need to compromise to make the best and most practical loop. But I will say that a hot summer with no AC in the house will heat up the system alot, which was my case despite having alot of rad space (few houses have AC in sweden) ^^. The cosmos II is good, but the space between the top and the motherboard is kinda silly, specialy since most higher end motherboards have big heatsinks. Also the bottom section is not the best either, you can fit two 240mm rads, but you only have mountings for 1 rad so you need to fix the second rad yourself in some way. I modded the fan door so I could mount the rad on it.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I agree with the above, some times you need to compromise to make the best and most practical loop. But I will say that a hot summer with no AC in the house will heat up the system alot, which was my case despite having alot of rad space (few houses have AC in sweden) ^^. The cosmos II is good, but the space between the top and the motherboard is kinda silly, specialy since most higher end motherboards have big heatsinks. Also the bottom section is not the best either, you can fit two 240mm rads, but you only have mountings for 1 rad so you need to fix the second rad yourself in some way. I modded the fan door so I could mount the rad on it.


Nice to here from you pach and nice to see those pictures again. I've been meaning to ask you:

1. Is it possible to mount the top 360 rad on the top so that the ports face the rear of the case rather than the front? I'm asking this to see if there is any possibility that (whenever I build my custom loop) I could also use an optical drive in one of the bays. If that's not feasible then could the hot swap bays be removed and an optical drive fixed in it's place?

2. I know someone explained in this very thread about the way you've connected the graphics cards with the tubing but I've forgotten it. What is called (parallel something)? What is its purpose and how does one do it (I mean do the inlets and outlets matter especially the ones between the cards)?

3. Which tubing have you used and what is the id and od? What there a possibility of it kinking in the bottom that you've used the anti-kink coil?

4. Is that a tube res and pump combo? How is it mounted? Did you have to do any modding for mounting it? Will aquatuning have ir? if not could you post a link to an online store which does have it?

5. Can you fit an alphacool nexxxos xt45 360mm on top with your setup of is it too thick?

I'm actually waiting for Skylake before I water cool. Since you posted these photos of your build the first time I've been wanting such a loop in my case also. By the way I thought you were in Norway.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> [...] 2. I know someone explained in this very thread about the way you've connected the graphics cards with the tubing but I've forgotten it. What is called (parallel something)? What is its purpose and how does one do it (I mean do the inlets and outlets matter especially the ones between the cards)? [...]




Series forces 100% of the flow through each card, and amount of restriction is combined.

Parallel splits the flow between cards, and the amount of restriction to the loop is also split so two GPU blocks in parallel is roughly equivalent in restriction to your loop as one GPU block would be.

Which is better is a 'tastes great' vs 'less filling' argument. Your results will vary from system to system depending on what pump(s) you have set to what speeds and amount of restriction you have elsewhere, etc, but the differences are generally very small either way. What typically matters more is whichever you think looks best in your loop.

For example, Swiftech did a study and found the differences between running GPUs in series vs parallel is "nonimal". In their case they did manage to get a fraction of a degree benefit to running GPUs in parallel vs in series.

http://www.swiftech.com/Resources/White_papers/Actual%20influence%20of%20flow%20rate%20on%20system%20temp.pdf *(PDF)*


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Nice to here from you pach and nice to see those pictures again. I've been meaning to ask you:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to mount the top 360 rad on the top so that the ports face the rear of the case rather than the front? I'm asking this to see if there is any possibility that (whenever I build my custom loop) I could also use an optical drive in one of the bays. If that's not feasible then could the hot swap bays be removed and an optical drive fixed in it's place?
> 
> 2. I know someone explained in this very thread about the way you've connected the graphics cards with the tubing but I've forgotten it. What is called (parallel something)? What is its purpose and how does one do it (I mean do the inlets and outlets matter especially the ones between the cards)?
> 
> 3. Which tubing have you used and what is the id and od? What there a possibility of it kinking in the bottom that you've used the anti-kink coil?
> 
> 4. Is that a tube res and pump combo? How is it mounted? Did you have to do any modding for mounting it? Will aquatuning have ir? if not could you post a link to an online store which does have it?
> 
> 5. Can you fit an alphacool nexxxos xt45 360mm on top with your setup of is it too thick?
> 
> I'm actually waiting for Skylake before I water cool. Since you posted these photos of your build the first time I've been wanting such a loop in my case also. By the way I thought you were in Norway.


1. Well I have seen some people mounting the top rad so the ports face the rear, the only issues I see is that it will be tight routing the hoose so you will need 45 degree fittings it also depends where the ports are located on the radiator. You can put the optical dive in another slot, but I cant really answer if you can mount a drive where the swap bays are located, there are screw holes though so maybe you could try.

2. Alreaddy answered.

3. I use mastercleer tubing it is very flexible, 10mm inner diameter and 13mm outer. The only possibility for kinking that I experianced was the hoose that connects the cpu block to the gpu, due to the "twist". I how ever put anti kink in the lower section because of the many bends and if im not wrong tubing can some times flatten itself over time if you bend it.

4. It is a top/res for the D5 pump, see my sign for details of the item. I mounted it in the holes that was alreaddy there in the HDD cage so no modding was needed. I dont know if aquatuning has all parts, but if you intend to buy from EU stores then I think alot of parts will be avalable.

5. An xt45 can fit but it will be tight depending on there the ATX connection is on the motherboard. I always recommend a thinner rad for the cosmos II, like the EK PE360, XSPC EX360, or any other 35-40mm rad just to be on the safe side.


----------



## dbmsts

@Unicr0nhunter

Yes that's what I was talking about. Thanks.

@PachAz

Thanks. One more thing is that norprene or neoprene (I don't knw how to spell it) tubing?


----------



## PachAz

I have no idea what kind of tubing it is, I just got what was avalable for a good price. And yes it contains plasticizer just like most tubing does but I dont mind.


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I have no idea what kind of tubing it is, I just got what was avalable for a good price. And yes it contains plasticizer just like most tubing does but I dont mind.


1. How often does a custom loop need to be cleaned?
2. How would you go about draining your loop?
3. Does the raystorm block allow you to open it up for cleaning?


----------



## PachAz

1. I have no idea to be honest chaces are higher than you will rebuild something and then you need to drain and refill anyways.
2. Good question, I drain from the 2nd gpu and then work my way around using plugs in the deattached hoses to prevent leakage. My system is difficult to drain due to no drain connection. One little misstake and it will leak alot :/.
3. Yes the raystorm can be taken appart, I did it and it looked nice, no corrision or similar. But is is an expensive block.


----------



## clayer

the pic shows how i put in drain port just done a rebuild 1st time round i never put 1 in had to tip case upside down to drain and it weighed some lol you only learn by mistakes .


----------



## Anth0789

If anyone needs to be added to the club let me know thanks.


----------



## dbmsts

Thanks PAchaz and clayer.

@Clayer

Is your drain port connect to the piece of tubing in the bottom rad facing the camera?

@Anth0789
I don't have a pic of my case so I can't be added to the club can I?


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayer*
> 
> 
> 
> the pic shows how i put in drain port just done a rebuild 1st time round i never put 1 in had to tip case upside down to drain and it weighed some lol you only learn by mistakes .


How are you finding the DS fans ? i have asked a few dudes all happy with them .
Do you find not being able to turn the led's off to be a problem ? i will have a colour controller , so it might be for me , im getting them anyway.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Thanks PAchaz and clayer.
> 
> @Clayer
> 
> Is your drain port connect to the piece of tubing in the bottom rad facing the camera?


Yeah looks like he's got two 90 degree rotary fittings from an extra port on that rad going to that tube you see and a Quick Disconnect on the end of that.



Not bad, though if it were me I might just have had the QDC fitting coming out of the rad instead without the tube. Assuming it would fit like that, it looks like it would have, I suspect it would look a little cleaner and served the same purpose. Sorry of that sounds like nitpicking. Not meaning to be a critic, just sharing my first thought.


----------



## clayer

yes its connected the quick release fitting was not possible to screw into rad so i had to do it that way and when doors on cant be seen anyway its really only there for convenience.

as for the guy asking about fans they are excellent very good flow and quiet.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Thanks PAchaz and clayer.
> 
> @Clayer
> 
> Is your drain port connect to the piece of tubing in the bottom rad facing the camera?
> 
> @Anth0789
> I don't have a pic of my case so I can't be added to the club can I?


Yes added!


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Yes added!


Thanks


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys.

I have just finished setting up my water cooling in my Cosmos 2.

This is my first try of water cooling.

I am now just in the process of doing the 24 hour run and leak test at the same time before I
put my hardware into my case to use for real.

I have noticed that the Pump/res combo makes quite a bit of vibrating noise and also noise
coming from the Pump which is audible and even more so when the room is quiet.

Is there anything I could buy that is meant to stop the Pump/res combo from
making quite as much noise?

Pump/res combo I have is a D5 Photon 170 Tube Reservoir / D5 Vario Pump.

Thank you guys in advance for the helpful feedback.


----------



## clayer

hi you have a couple of options for your res,
1 of these ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 for Pump
or this Phobya Advanced insulating mat 120x120mm single this can be cut to your desired size and has a peelable sticker backing
your pumps will sound loud if you have any air in system and you should be able to turn speed down so there almost inaudible i have twin pumps in my rig and a pump res external all are extremely quiet on low setting they are wired to aquaero fan controller as are my fans.
rig is almost inaudible and still nice temps . 4.5 oc 2xgtx 980 oc 1533.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> 1. How often does a custom loop need to be cleaned?
> 2. How would you go about draining your loop?
> 3. Does the raystorm block allow you to open it up for cleaning?


1. I just build a new machine which required me to disassemble my loop in the cosmos2. This was the first time I had drained the loop since building the machine in Jan 2012. My water was completely clean, no blocks had build up, no hoses or clear parts had any discoloration. I used only distilled water and a silver kill coil in my loop. I was pleased and surprised.

2. Similar to the above post I neglected to build in a drain line, I drained by unmounting the pump/res and draining from there. Once it was empty I disconnected the lines and used air to push the water from the top down.

Pictures of my rig.. RIP











My newest build I went the complete opposite spectrum.. M-ITX.


----------



## dbmsts

@clayer

Where can one buy a stand for the 360mm rad like yours?

@Stizuner

Both builds look nice and colourful. Do you need air conditioners in Reno? Over here in Lahore the maximum temps in summers reach upto 50 degrees Celsius and sometimes one or two degrees higher. Inside temperature varies from room to room and depends upon how exposed that part of the house is to sunlight and also air-conditioning.


----------



## clayer

hi this is what your after

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-Universal-Radstand-120mm-_20827.html


----------



## clayer

i used the 140mm version


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hi you have a couple of options for your res,
> 1 of these ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 for Pump
> or this Phobya Advanced insulating mat 120x120mm single this can be cut to your desired size and has a peelable sticker backing
> your pumps will sound loud if you have any air in system and you should be able to turn speed down so there almost inaudible i have twin pumps in my rig and a pump res external all are extremely quiet on low setting they are wired to aquaero fan controller as are my fans.
> rig is almost inaudible and still nice temps . 4.5 oc 2xgtx 980 oc 1533.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where does the tube coming out of the bottom expansion slot go?


----------



## clayer

hi are you referring to the 2nd gpu ? i have an external rad and pump/res just for gpu's.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> @clayer
> 
> Where can one buy a stand for the 360mm rad like yours?
> 
> @Stizuner
> 
> Both builds look nice and colourful. Do you need air conditioners in Reno? Over here in Lahore the maximum temps in summers reach upto 50 degrees Celsius and sometimes one or two degrees higher. Inside temperature varies from room to room and depends upon how exposed that part of the house is to sunlight and also air-conditioning.


Yes in the summer we use air conditioning. Average temp is the summer is like 35c


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys.

With a 360 Radiator at the top of the Cosmos 2 I as well as 3 fans mounted above the fan shroud in push, I have noticed I could
manage to get a 120mm fan mounted on the Radiator on the fan placement nearest to the drive bays inside the case.

Would this make any difference at all only having 1 fan there, even the slightest difference, and making this fan as pull or push,
whatever is best? or would there be no point only having 1 fan there and it needs to be 3 fans to see any sort of difference?

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## clayer

in that position i dont think it would make hardly any difference as the top outside fan is half covered anyway the only reason i put 3 on top and underneath was i was trying to see if i could as i used a 27mm rad and used 3 12mm fans underneath.


----------



## BLinux

Is there a list somewhere of fans that are compatible with the fan speed controller that comes with the Cosmos II? I just got a bunch of Phanteks fans only to find out that they don't work with the fan controller in the Cosmos II. Not a big deal as I just re-wired them to by controlled by my motherboard and they work great that way, but it would be nice to have a list of known compatible fans...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLinux*
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of fans that are compatible with the fan speed controller that comes with the Cosmos II? I just got a bunch of Phanteks fans only to find out that they don't work with the fan controller in the Cosmos II. Not a big deal as I just re-wired them to by controlled by my motherboard and they work great that way, but it would be nice to have a list of known compatible fans...


Why did they not work?

Any 3-pin (voltage controlled) fans should work with most any fan controller incl the one that comes with the Cosmos II.

If they are 4-pin (PWM) fans then you would need to control them with a PWM mobo header or one of the very few and typically high-end (expensive) fan controllers that are 4-pin (PWM) fan capable.


----------



## BLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Why did they not work?
> 
> Any 3-pin (voltage controlled) fans should work with most any fan controller incl the one that comes with the Cosmos II.
> 
> If they are 4-pin (PWM) fans then you would need to control them with a PWM mobo header or one of the very few and typically high-end (expensive) fan controllers that are 4-pin (PWM) fan capable.


It's not a PWM vs non-PWM fan issue. Most fan speed controllers for non-PWM fans basically resort to some form of voltage regulation. However, the operating voltage range of each motor is different and I suspect that the operating voltage range of the Phanteks fans is narrower than the cosmos II fan controller expects. It basically can't spin the fans at low or medium speeds and only gets the fans going at full 12V high speed. So, for a fan to work with the cosmos II fan controller, it needs to operate in a voltage range that the fan controller expects. would be nice if there was a list of such fans...


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I'm having no trouble at all using Phanteks PH-F140SP fans on all speeds with the Cosmos II controller using one fan per channel.

I've also used Gelid Wings, Corsair SP120s, Gentle Typhoons AP-14, AP-15 and AP-45. I've yet to have tried a 3-pin fan that didn't work just fine with this controller.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

She is slowly coming along....










Feel free to follow my build log here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build/60#post_23430303


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Neil deGrasse Tyson's Cosmos II: A Spacetime Odyssey


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

*here is my new Cosmos II*


----------



## Sylver123

Hi guys.

I have my fans on my water cooling radiator as push, as in blowing the air from outside the case into
the case from the top. I have noticed though despite me having a 140 fan at the rear as exhaust, inside
my Cosmos 2 case gets very warm indeed due to the heat of the radiator getting blown into
the case rather than out.

When I open the side panel door after my computer has been on for a while, you can feel the
heat straight away when you put your face up close. This cannot be good for the motherboard
components like the VRMs and non water cooled graphics card especially when trying to get
the best and most stable overclocking out of the system.

Would you guys recommend me puting say two decent 120 fans on the side door panel to help
with the cooling inside the case? if yes, would they be best as intake or exhaust?

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSlANUBIS*
> 
> *here is my new Cosmos II*


Nice added!


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nice added!


thanks Anth0789


----------



## Sylver123

Has anybody else noticed the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 case side
door panels mark very easily with your fingerprints, etc?

There are marks on the doors where my hands have been and I
have tried to get the hand marks off with some water and even
polish but they don't seem to be coming off.

Could anybody give me recommendations of cleaning stuff
I could use that will most likely get the marks off?


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Unfortunately sweat can be corrosive to aluminum and fingerprints left on aluminum, whether it's bare or brushed or anodized or chem film, can be difficult to impossible to remove. Don't use solvents or aggressive cleaners. Some dish soap and water and a buffing with a soft cloth rag is probably as good as you're going to be able to do. Prevention is your best bet though. I've long posted in these forums that I always wear coated palm work gloves whenever working on any of my computers, especially ones with alum finishes. Whether I'm adding components or installing or draining/filling a loop (especially helpful when tightening/loosening compression fittings), or just blowing the dust out of it, I try to always put on a pair of the gloves before I touch it. I don't buy the expensive ones. I get them by the dozen off ebay for around $2-$3 a pair, sometimes a little more or less, and I prefer the kind with a cut resistant grip surface palm as opposed to the ones with a rubbery coating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Coated palm work gloves are worth their weight in gold imho when assembling a build (or working on anything really, like replacing a faucet or a car battery or ...). They don't cost very much, are comfortable and don't get in the way even when working with tiny parts, keep fingerprints off everything, and totally save your fingers from turning into hamburger from twisting and tightening compressions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten so used to using them that my hands feel naked without them whenever I'm working on pretty much anything. I literally keep new pairs here, there, and everywhere.
> 
> Tip: Wear them small-sized / tight-fitting for your hands.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Has anybody else noticed the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 case side
> door panels mark very easily with your fingerprints, etc?
> 
> There are marks on the doors where my hands have been and I
> have tried to get the hand marks off with some water and even
> polish but they don't seem to be coming off.
> 
> Could anybody give me recommendations of cleaning stuff
> I could use that will most likely get the marks off?


I had the same problem and found that stainless steel cleaner worked wonderfully.


----------



## Sylver123

Thank you both of you guys for the feedback and suggestions.

I will give some stainless steel cleaner a try to see if it will remove at least most of the marks.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

hello, please someone help me with this question .... I have a radiator koolance hx-cu1020v in configuration push / pull to the top of my cosmos 2, but I think I would leave not install the mobo I want to install, is a Asus Formula Vll due to the cross chill in the following image gives the impression that there would be no problem ... there is someone who yaantes these components installed?


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

this is what you have installed


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSlANUBIS*
> 
> 
> this is what you have installed


Hi, I have the Asus Maxiums Formula VII installed in the Cosmos case. The problem is that you will not have much room to install a push pull design. In my case I was able to install 1 fan below the rad. I was not able to install the additional 2 fans due to interference with the built in Cross chill. The problem with this case it that they did not design it with greater clearance at the top of the case. Had they gave 1.5 to 2 centimeters more clearance there would have been no issues. So I only use a pull method (fans only at the top). You can try some ultra thin fans however not sure if it will work.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi, I have the Asus Maxiums Formula VII installed in the Cosmos case. The problem is that you will not have much room to install a push pull design. In my case I was able to install 1 fan below the rad. I was not able to install the additional 2 fans due to interference with the built in Cross chill. The problem with this case it that they did not design it with greater clearance at the top of the case. Had they gave 1.5 to 2 centimeters more clearance there would have been no issues. So I only use a pull method (fans only at the top). You can try some ultra thin fans however not sure if it will work.


*gponcho thanks! I'll somehow considering installing the radiator up, I hope to have enough space*


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gponcho*
> 
> Hi, I have the Asus Maxiums Formula VII installed in the Cosmos case. The problem is that you will not have much room to install a push pull design. In my case I was able to install 1 fan below the rad. I was not able to install the additional 2 fans due to interference with the built in Cross chill. The problem with this case it that they did not design it with greater clearance at the top of the case. Had they gave 1.5 to 2 centimeters more clearance there would have been no issues. So I only use a pull method (fans only at the top). You can try some ultra thin fans however not sure if it will work.


*I followed your recommendation, I think I found a very good option*


----------



## Stiltz85

Here is mine with an H100i Push/pull with Cougar PWM fans on an ASUS X79 Sabertooth.


It took quite a bit of patience and I did have to modify a couple fans to get it to fit. And by modify I mean bringing out a dremel and cutting a little bit of the fan frames.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

^ And posts like that are what the 'rep' button is for. Thanks.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> ^ And posts like that are what the 'rep' button is for. Thanks.


lol I don't get rep often, so thanks! Though it is not the same Mobo he has but same make. Not sure if it will be all too helpful.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Be careful ordering from Frozen CPU at the moment guys. They are supposedly out of business - http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/frozencpu_reportedly_closes_its_doors/1


----------



## Sassanou

Hi !

Here is my last Cosmos 2


----------



## jorpe

Damn, that's sexy AF


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice and sleek!


----------



## Sassanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> Damn, that's sexy AF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Very nice and sleek!


Thanks guys !!


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Nice work!


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys, how are you?
I need some help, I posted this on Lian-li thread but with no answer until now, so I hope some one here could help me. I'm planning to use this http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/bp1sata/ on my Cosmos II but theres some lack of specs about this item, I didnt found any more specs and measures of these "adapter" and I was planning to use it on the lower cages of the cosmos, You think it's possible to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here is my last Cosmos 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done! Great job!


----------



## Sylver123

Hello guys. Do any of you know how to take out completely the Hard Drive cage from inside the Cosmos 2 case?

Not the bottom Hard Drive cage but the second one that is next to where you put the big front fan.

I have read that you can take most of the Hard Drive cage apart but there is a part of it left that is more difficult to take out because there is no screws holding this part in place.

Does anybody know of instructions how to take it completely out and with screenshots on how to do it properly.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Hello guys. Do any of you know how to take out completely the Hard Drive cage from inside the Cosmos 2 case?
> 
> Not the bottom Hard Drive cage but the second one that is next to where you put the big front fan.
> 
> I have read that you can take most of the Hard Drive cage apart but there is a part of it left that is more difficult to take out because there is no screws holding this part in place.
> 
> Does anybody know of instructions how to take it completely out and with screenshots on how to do it properly.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.


Are you speaking about an arrangement such as this?


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you speaking about an arrangement such as this?


Yes I am talking about taking out the Hard Drive cage that is placed where the big front fan is located just like you have done in your screenshots.


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you speaking about an arrangement such as this?


i knocked the tabs out from below the hard cage and i think there are 2 screws at the top where it touches the bay drive.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you speaking about an arrangement such as this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am talking about taking out the Hard Drive cage that is placed where the big front fan is located just like you have done in your screenshots.
Click to expand...

Then its just a matter of removing screws and carefully cutting the remaining rivets. Just take your time and don't get impatient and torque thing out of place. let me know if you want help.


----------



## Sylver123

I take it if I take out the HDD cage there would be no way for me to put it back in again if I wanted to use it again at some point? Just with you saying I would need to cut the rivets.

To knock the rivets / tabs out from below the hard cage, I take it I would need access to the part where the X-dock is located to get to those two rivets / tabs?

Would this mean I would have to also take completely out the X-dock part to get access to this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylver123*
> 
> I take it if I take out the HDD cage there would be no way for me to put it back in again if I wanted to use it again at some point? Just with you saying I would need to cut the rivets.
> 
> To knock the rivets / tabs out from below the hard cage, I take it I would need access to the part where the X-dock is located to get to those two rivets / tabs?
> 
> Would this mean I would have to also take completely out the X-dock part to get access to this?


No not at all. if you don't hack job the rivets you can put it back and re-rivet it back in (or screw it in) the X-dock comes out with a few screws to work on and then put back like i did. I am using the X-dock for HDD's and mounting the SSD's on the back of the MB panel.


----------



## Sylver123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No not at all. if you don't hack job the rivets you can put it back and re-rivet it back in (or screw it in) the X-dock comes out with a few screws to work on and then put back like i did. I am using the X-dock for HDD's and mounting the SSD's on the back of the MB panel.


Well just now I had a go at taking out the HDD cage that is right next to where the bigger front fan goes and I have managed to get most of it out.

I am now left with that single piece of the HDD cage that is still standing with the 4 rivets / tabs, the top and bottom ones, that need knocked out
to be able to finally take the last piece of the HDD case out.

Here is a screenshot of the part of the HDD cage with the 4 rivets / tabs that I still need to take out.


I take it I'll need to take out the top X-dock to get to the two top rivets / tabs? How would I be able to get to the two bottom ones? Is it possible to
knock out the bottom two rivets / tabs as is without needing access the very bottom HDD cage area a to get at them?

I am actually using the very bottom HDD cage for now for my 6 Hard Drives.

4 SSD drives and two normal Hard Drives.

To knock out those rivets / tabs, I take it I would be able to do it by putting a thin star screwdriver on top of the rivets / tabs holes and then hitting
the top of the screwdriver with a hammer to knock the rivets / tabs out of the holes or would I need to use another method to get him out?


----------



## Tech Genius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No not at all. if you don't hack job the rivets you can put it back and re-rivet it back in (or screw it in) the X-dock comes out with a few screws to work on and then put back like i did. I am using the X-dock for HDD's and mounting the SSD's on the back of the MB panel.


i take all of my hardrive cages out as you can see and have no intention in using them again so you have to decide whether or not you want them removed forever the top cages once taken out you may have to did a bit of modding to put it back in place.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

And she's done! Project Nebula is complete after nearly 6 months work.....


















Full log is here and a video will be up soon - http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build


----------



## AllanGamer

A.W.E.S.O.M.E!


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Here is my last Cosmos 2


that gpu are?


----------



## CM Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> And she's done! Project Nebula is complete after nearly 6 months work.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full log is here and a video will be up soon - http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build


*Well done!*


----------



## johnbradbury

The first batch of parts arrived today for my new build.



CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus X99-S ATX LGA2011-3
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
Storage: Samsung EVO 840 Series 500GB SSD
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card
Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

I still have to finalise a few things:

*Storage*

I'm currently debating between two different RAID0 setups. Either 3 x 2TB SSHD Seagate drives on an Adaptec RAID Card or 2x Samsung EVO 840 1TB SSD drives using the onboard RAID controller).

*Cooling*

I don't mind admitting that I'm rather clueless when it come to this stuff so a little research is going to be in order. I'm not sure what would provide the best cooling and airflow setup.

All comments/suggestions welcome.

.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Added to the club thanks and nice build btw.


----------



## PachAz

To be really fair the cosmos II suffers from the same issues like many other cases and that is effective usage of space. I think the distance between the motherboard and the top is too little, as well as the roof is not entierly flat, there are soild objects beeing in the way for some rads which makes you use 3mm spacers when mounting the rad. Also the bottom only really is suitable for one thick rad, using two is really difficult and require many 90 and 45 degree fittings as well as no "official" support for two 240mm rads in the bottom. I think the cosmos II is more of a server case than a pure watercooling case due to the stupidly many HDD and optical drive places (who use these in 2015?).

Other than that the case is really well built and really good looking with unique design, it is a tank and screams "high end", which is indicated in the rather expensive price (300 euros). I think CM can ask premium price for this one just because of the "experiance" it gives to the users rather than pure quality and functionality.

The only real competitor is the 900D but that case lacks design, it looks like a box with no real characteristics as well as lack of handles making it hard to move the case. How ever the 900D is a pure WC case and had that in mind when designed. Back in the days when the cosmos II was designed manufacturers really didnt think as much about WC and people modded their case on their own if they wanted to fit more rads. With 900D you dont have to do that. Cosmos II is a older case when it comes to design. The CM Stryker is similar, it is one of the best "mid" size WC case with nice design etc, but one again the distance is low between the motherboard and the roof, and under the plastic cover no fans can be mounted without modding/removing the top handle and that is just a bad design miss.


----------



## Stiltz85

I might be leaving the club soon due to upgrading to a smaller rig, I love the case but it is just too big and heavy for my liking. So I will be parting out my Cosmos rig. It will be sad to see it go.


----------



## PachAz

Too big, I think the case is rather medium size having owned it for over 6 months. I really dont think it is that big







. I dont think you should sell it, the cosmos II is getting really expensive now days specialy in sweden where the price has increased roughly 100 euros since I bought it due to the dollar currency. I would understand if you would change case to a 900D or a caselabs due to more rad space but not otherwise.


----------



## Stiltz85

I'm actually "downgrading" to a smaller form factor. I am looking to part out my cosmos rig to finish my x99 micro build.


----------



## DeafJerzy

Hi there, i owns this case for a year so i've found this thread from Google, but not relating to mods. I want to ask the owners if i need clean something in the case, i noticed a lot of dust around including inside of the side where fans towards to my graphic card became a bit overheating when fans blocked so what kind of cleaning kit i should get? Just a rag and cotton swabs for fans? I heard the vaccum doesn't good to clean due of statics.. Here's my specs: https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Deafjerzy/saved/jMkfrH


----------



## Stiltz85

My case is a hot mess. Not a fan of how dirty it gets.


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeafJerzy*
> 
> Hi there, i owns this case for a year so i've found this thread from Google, but not relating to mods. I want to ask the owners if i need clean something in the case, i noticed a lot of dust around including inside of the side where fans towards to my graphic card became a bit overheating when fans blocked so what kind of cleaning kit i should get? Just a rag and cotton swabs for fans? I heard the vaccum doesn't good to clean due of statics.. Here's my specs: https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Deafjerzy/saved/jMkfrH


The best thing for dust is a shot of compressed air. You can try the compressed air in a can, but usually just haul my rigs out to the garage every 4-5 months and hit them all with about 45psi of air out of my air compressor to clean them all out.


----------



## PachAz

I put a toilet roll on the vaccum hose and then I vaccum the case making sure I dont touch any hardware, and even if I touch nothing will happen because cardboard is not static. I also use some windex on a rug and then clean the inside and outside of the case if needed. Dust will enter all cases if you dont have dust filters but cosmos II has dust filters.


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> My case is a hot mess. Not a fan of how dirty it gets.


Not in my cosmos, but the antec 1200 that has my other pc/home server/game server/misc use computer started making noise in the bottom fan... Couldnt figure out why until I took the hard drive caddy out and there was so much caked up dust and hair that the blade was scraping it on the way by. One of the dogs likes to lay right down by there. I blow that case out all the time with a datavac too.


----------



## Shadowarez

heres my Case and my Build Log.

Cosmos 2

only modding iv done is remove the drive cage in front popped out the rivets for better air flow.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

*someone here has already tried to install a radiator 140mm fans on the bottom of the cosmos 2?*


----------



## AllanGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSlANUBIS*
> 
> *someone here has already tried to install a radiator 140mm fans on the bottom of the cosmos 2?*


Hi, I installed a 2x 140mm radiator from Koolance on the bottom without issues. However I had to remove one of the screws that holds the stand bar. Nothing that would compromise the case rigidity.

http://koolance.com/radiator-2-fan-140mm-30-fpi-copper


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllanGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FPSlANUBIS*
> 
> *someone here has already tried to install a radiator 140mm fans on the bottom of the cosmos 2?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I installed a 2x 140mm radiator from Koolance on the bottom without issues. However I had to remove one of the screws that holds the stand bar. Nothing that would compromise the case rigidity.
> 
> http://koolance.com/radiator-2-fan-140mm-30-fpi-copper
Click to expand...

if I might make a suggestion, install a pair of 2 x 120 45mm rads. The 120mm fans will produce better SP , produce the same or better results, and you will not have to structurally change the case,


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> if I might make a suggestion, install a pair of 2 x 120 45mm rads. The 120mm fans will produce better SP , produce the same or better results, and you will not have to structurally change the case,


*thanks guys for your answers, the truth me out a bit because my initial plan was to install a triple 120mm radiator, that led me to remove the support bars (all) still seems to me like the orizontal plate has no affectation, but now I'm interested in installing 140mm radiator that I noticed is more accurate and space ... AllanGamer you show me pictures of your cosmos? please*


----------



## PachAz

I dont know how much you will be cooling but a 360mm in the top and a thick 240mm in the bottom with push/pull will look really neat. You also need high static preassure fans for the rads.


----------



## AllanGamer

Here are the pics, hope you don`t mind the dust and cable mess







, I need to do a deep cleaning...

The left side I installed two noise blocker 140mm pwm fans, these babies are way better than those from Koolance...
The radiator is right after a fan raiser I made myself using parts from an old broken drawer and some time with a Dremel.


The other side, I had only one 140mm Koolance fan in working condition, so I put there for the moment. I want to replace it and add another later.
Also, I installed a dust filter that helps a lot to keep dust out of the radiator. I know the air flow is not great and temperatures may be a bit higher, but as long as the case is near silent, it`s ok for me.


To blow away with the silence, I have the bad idea to install a Blackmagic Intensity Pro 4k... this capture board makes so much noise that I`m really thinking to return it...


----------



## AllanGamer

The 2x 240 radiators are a very good idea.
I want to build a setup where the radiator fans would be off during simple desktop work and web surfing and it would only turn on while gaming.
It seems this is not possible with the radiator inside the case, but who knows...


----------



## PachAz

You can use two 240mm in the bottom many use that, but you will need to plan carefull so you get the right amount of 45 and 90 degree fittings for nicer tube management. I personly wouldnt bother with two rads. The best for the future is a 360mm in the top 30-40mm thick, for example a alphacool st30, ek coolstream pe 360, xspc ex360, magicool 360 slim. In the bottom a thicker 240mm rad with push-pull such as the alphacool ut60, phobya g-changer, alphacool monsta, coolgate 240mm, ek coolstream xtx 240mm.

An issue having a 45mm rad in the top may be clearance issues with some motherboards heatsinks and the ATX connection. Better to be on the safe side.

Also you should make a overhaul of your system it doesnt make any sense having the pump mounted in the air like that for example.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Anyone know of a bracket or some device that can used to mount SSD's behind the MB? Or, worst case, after removal of the upper HDD cage, in that newly vacated area behind the fan? I'm preparing for a 4-5 rad 1-2 pump build.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Anyone know of a bracket or some device that can used to mount SSD's behind the MB? Or, worst case, after removal of the upper HDD cage, in that newly vacated area behind the fan? I'm preparing for a 4-5 rad 1-2 pump build.


*how about these?* http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Bracket-Single-Enthoo-PH-SDBKT_01/dp/B00M0R6IFW/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1427997343&sr=8-12&keywords=ssd+bracket http://www.amazon.com/Kingwin-PCI-E-Frame-2-5-Inch-KW-PCI2H25/dp/B00IB6I43K/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1427997343&sr=8-15&keywords=ssd+bracket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllanGamer*
> 
> Here are the pics, hope you don`t mind the dust and cable mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I need to do a deep cleaning...
> 
> The left side I installed two noise blocker 140mm pwm fans, these babies are way better than those from Koolance...
> The radiator is right after a fan raiser I made myself using parts from an old broken drawer and some time with a Dremel.
> 
> 
> The other side, I had only one 140mm Koolance fan in working condition, so I put there for the moment. I want to replace it and add another later.
> Also, I installed a dust filter that helps a lot to keep dust out of the radiator. I know the air flow is not great and temperatures may be a bit higher, but as long as the case is near silent, it`s ok for me.
> 
> 
> To blow away with the silence, I have the bad idea to install a Blackmagic Intensity Pro 4k... this capture board makes so much noise that I`m really thinking to return it...


*I do not get to see the radiator*


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Anyone know of a bracket or some device that can used to mount SSD's behind the MB? Or, worst case, after removal of the upper HDD cage, in that newly vacated area behind the fan? I'm preparing for a 4-5 rad 1-2 pump build.


 I did something similar. you can use the previously mentioned brackets, but i used the area for a 140 x 45mm rad and two D5 pumps.

down below are a pair of 45mm x 240mm 120 rads for a total of 5 rads. I tried several combinations of rads but two 45mm below yielded better results than a thicker rad.

Good luck with the build.


----------



## AllanGamer

I would have to take the two NB fans out and the wood raiser to the radiator become visible from the left side.
On the right side you can see, it`s covered by the dust filter that is visible right at left the Koolance fan.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *AllanGamer*
> 
> I would have to take the two NB fans out and the wood raiser to the radiator become visible from the left side.
> On the right side you can see, it`s covered by the dust filter that is visible right at left the Koolance fan.


 If that's the issue, you can make a really nice looking riser, SSD mount or just about anything with some plexi/acrylic and an orbital sander making it opaque.

Just an idea, I did just that to make the panel covering the bay sides (the blue glowing panel)


----------



## PachAz

Of course two 45mm rads give better result, but you have alot of GPUs.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Of course two 45mm rads give better result, but you have alot of GPUs.


what i meant to covey is that it yielded better temps than a single thicker rad. also with the 1-1/4" gap between them you do not get the 'stacked rad' effect.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Of course two 45mm rads give better result, but you have alot of GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> what i meant to covey is that it yielded better temps than a single thicker rad. also with the 1-1/4" gap between them you do not get the 'stacked rad' effect.
Click to expand...

If the exhaust from one rad is the intake for the next rad you definitely will get the "the 'stacked rad' effect". It doesn't matter at all how much space or not there is between them. What matters is the heated air from one rad is then going though the next rad. If airflow from one rad then goes through a second rad you may only see a very little benefit and usually only then at very high airflow levels (high fan speeds) and at slower (normal) fan speeds the two rads may not even cool as well as just having one rad instead, especially if your loop coolant flow goes though the rads in the same order/direction as the airflow does.

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
Quote:


> [...] The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans. The rest of the data is as expected: Two separate rads perform best, more fans are always better and the airflow going from warmer to cooler rad is slightly worse than the other way around.
> 
> I couldn't believe that the sandwiches performed worse than the solo rad, initially. I retested everything and got identical results, though. [...]


In most cases, especially cost/performance-wise, you would just be better off putting the best performing single rad you can down there instead of two. For example, an 85mm Monsta with fans on both sides in push-pull performs really well at low rpms and is pretty much ideal for that space.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/03/25/alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-360-radiator-review/5/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Of course two 45mm rads give better result, but you have alot of GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> what i meant to covey is that it yielded better temps than a single thicker rad. also with the 1-1/4" gap between them you do not get the 'stacked rad' effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the exhaust from one rad is the intake for the next rad you definitely will get the "the 'stacked rad' effect". It doesn't matter at all how much space or not there is between them. What matters is the heated air from one rad is then going though the next rad. If airflow from one rad then goes through a second rad you may only see a very little benefit and usually only then at very high airflow levels (high fan speeds) and at slower (normal) fan speeds the two rads may not even cool as well as just having one rad instead, especially if your loop coolant flow goes though the rads in the same order/direction as the airflow does.
> 
> https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/hesmelaughs-radiator-sandwich-testing/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] The first, shocking realization is this: The stacked rads almost always perform worse than the solo rad with the same number of fans. The rest of the data is as expected: Two separate rads perform best, more fans are always better and the airflow going from warmer to cooler rad is slightly worse than the other way around.
> 
> I couldn't believe that the sandwiches performed worse than the solo rad, initially. I retested everything and got identical results, though. [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases, especially cost/performance-wise, you would just be better off putting the best performing single rad you can down there instead of two. For example, an 85mm Monsta with fans on both sides in push-pull performs really well at low rpms and is pretty much ideal for that space.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/03/25/alphacool-nexxxos-monsta-360-radiator-review/5/
Click to expand...

I am very aware of that very study/review you posted there. the fact is however, with that gap between the rads and a 120mm fan bringing in outside air and pushing it between the two, it yields better results than one thicker 80mm rad does.

I know this as I tried many arrangements and the dual 45mm yielded the best results. It is the reason I mention and or recommend it to people with the Cosmos 2.

No offense but but you are quoting me a study that is merely 'close' or an approximation to the setup i have, and I have actually physically tried both arrangements several times and got the same results. If a 'monsta' worked better , that's indeed what I would have in there. And if you read your own quote, it says "most of the time"

when building machine with 4 GPU's,dual pumps, 5 rads, three PSU's, etc, that becomes a very important phrase and practice.


----------



## PachAz

That AMD guy is right, two 240mm rads in the config he use is better than one thicker rad, I even used that setup and I had fairly good temps on my two r9 290. If you run two gpus and a OC cpu you would want a 360mm in the top and two 240mm in the bottom.

The reason I use one monsta in the bottom instead of two 240mm now days is because I only use one GPU and I already had the monsta from past watercooling projects. So I might as well run push/pull on the monsta and save some space and get a "cleaner" look.

If you are running two gpus I dont see it possible to have only "one" rad in the bottom, not with these AMD gpus so that Red guy is right. Now is his system the most "practical"? Well I wouldnt say so at all but that is another point. Cosmos II is a good case but with outdated design and it really needs aftermarked rad mounts in the bottom so you dont have to mount the radiator in the fan coor or with double sided tape. I really think CM should have included rad mounts for two rads n the bottom because there is enough space as long as you use 90 and 45 degree fittings. But im looking for easyness now days, I want it simple and an easy to mantain WC system.

When I bought the cosmos I never really thought about running two cards, I just wanted a system that could mount a 240mm minimum in the top and in the bottom and still have enough space for pump, cables and other stuff to be tidy and still have room. The cosmos II might be big on the outside, but the inside of the case is not really that big once you mount the components and this leaves a sour taste afterwards.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

The Cosmos 2 is a fantastic case. Almost every single case you buy these days (and in the past) have always had some sort of tweeking or slight changes to be done no matter what case you own. If you are enthusiastic enough to build a water cooling loop or even 2 loops, and go to the limits of using acrylic tubing or just soft tubing but keeping it tidy, then I am pretty sure you are the sort of person that will not be happy with a factory standard case of any make or design and you will make changes where necessary. The Cosmos 2 case is just about as unique as it gets when it comes to looks and design as opposed to the vast majority of cases on the market that are either big square, medium square or little square design regardless of the brand or how much hype they get. The case encourages you to be innovative in your loops and at the end of the day, who on earth spends $400 or more on a case like this to stick an air cooler or 1 GPU in it. It makes no sense at all. That's my two penny's worth. You buy this case because it's a Cosmos 2. If you want any easy ride, stick to a 900D or something 1/3rd of it's size. However, if you want a case that's actually looks nice, I would imagine you will even be tweeking those!


----------



## Red1776

What he said! ^

+1


----------



## PachAz

Yes the cosmos II is unique and I agree it doesnt make any sense running air cooling in this case. How ever it doesnt really support more than one 360mm and one 240mm in the bottom natively and a 120mm in the rear. You can mod of course but then you still have to "mod". I like the case because of the looks and size and it is perfect for my use. 900D might be more practical but the design is lacking.


----------



## FireDragon

I agree, but not because of water cooling. I got the Cosmos II case because I could (with a small amount of tweaking) put 4 optical drives, 4 SSD drives and 10 hard drives in the case. I will eventually add water cooling - but external to the case. And my case is full with just one GPU.


----------



## BrettJSr72

From all the posts I've read, there seems to be a consistent theme: Cosmos II has slight limitations when it comes to water cooling. Let's be honest, CM designed this case for TWO radiators without any adjustments a 240 or 280 up top and a 240 on the bottom. I'm not mentioning thicknesses as those are per preference of the owner. Could they have given us a bit more room, possibly. Would that have made the case larger in some aspect, possibly. are we happy, we must be, we purchased it!

The case or chassis as I like to refer to it is gorgeous. Is it functional, for what I plan to do, yes. Am I happy, yes. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and I am not trying to discredit anyone. Let's keep this going, maybe a Cosmos III will launch and CM will pay stricter attention to water cooling as well as a factory built windowed side panel.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> who on earth spends $400 or more on a case like this to stick an air cooler or 1 GPU in it. It makes no sense at all.


Not me. I only spent about $350 on my Cosmos II to stick an air cooler and 1 GPU in it. It makes perfect sense if you need a case that will house 18 drives.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Not me. I only spent about $350 on my Cosmos II to stick an air cooler and 1 GPU in it. It makes perfect sense if you need a case that will house 18 drives.


And that's a fair point!


----------



## PachAz

What do you have on your 18 hdd then? Why do you need so much space?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> What do you have on your 18 hdd then? Why do you need so much space?


Movies, TV Shows, Music, Games...


----------



## Stiltz85

And here I was thinking I went too far with 11 TB lol.


----------



## muhd86

i love my casing ...any one here paint there cosmos in white color


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Movies, TV Shows, Music, Games...


You weren't kidding. Your wiring must be a huge task. In all seriousness aren't you better off with a NAS drive? I have a 15TB Synology NAS drive and it works wonders


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> You weren't kidding. Your wiring must be a huge task. In all seriousness aren't you better off with a NAS drive? I have a 15TB Synology NAS drive and it works wonders


I keep things tidy.


















Whether buying a 50TB NAS of larger drives outright or an empty 18-bay NAS, the Cosmos II is still a much cheaper solution.


----------



## FireDragon

Unlike Sea Monkey, my 18 drives are not set up as individual drives. I have 8 3TB HDDs for a RAID-6 giving me a 16TB partition plus a small spare (which will get larger when I upgrade to 4TB or 6TB drives). There is an extra HDD as a hot spare for the raid and I have two 512G SSDs in a RAID-1 for caching for the raid. My main drive is another two 512 SSDs in a RAID-0 with another HDD I use to maintain backups of my main drive . To top it off, I have 1 Blue Ray and 3 CD/DVD drives. I use the multiple CD/DVD drives for ripping CDs. Each has different characteristics for ripping. I sometimes have to use all three drives on a single pristine CD to get a perfect copy (using dbPoweramp as the ripper).

By design, the case only holds 13 HDDs and 3 optical drives. I took out the hot-swap drive bay (and gave it away to a needy fellow case owner) and built a half-helght drive tray to hold two SSD drives sideways (with a nice half-height face plate) and drilled a few drive mounting holes. Two other SSD drives are mounted in a double SSD mount that I picked up from Amazon. I had to custom make my own power cables.

As a bonus, the case is easy to work with, the wires are in the back and you can get to everything. Something that was not true in any previous full size case that I used and drove me crazy.

I am a professional programmer and I need the space for my music, client data and virtual machines (I can run a half dozen VMs at once without straining the system at all). With an 3770K ticking over at 4.5Ghz, 32G of 2400Mhz ram and the SSDs, compiles of large projects are awesomely fast.

This setup has really paid for itself. The HDD/SDD speed is blinding. My main drive benches at around twice the speed of a single SSD and the 16TB raid benches like a single SDD (up until the 512G cache is filled).

And the RAID-6 has been a lifesaver. I have lost four drives since I built the system. The raid just grabs the hot spare and rebuilds without my doing anything. At one point, I lost two hard drives, not quite at the same time, but close and I never dropped below a RAID-5. I have lost so many hard drives over the years that I was determined when I built this system to never lose data again.

To put in water cooling, there is a 28mm x 56mm area in the back near the latch. I drilled two holes for two G 3/8 BSPP" quick release connectors (Koolance QD4) for some custom washers that exactly fit that area. I have a stack of those. I had a previous water cooling setup leak after a couple of years and had to replace the GPU. This time, every connection will be a "no-spill" quick release connector with the minimal tubing inside the case. The tubing will connect to the back panel and every cable can be quickly removed, cleaned and replaced without spilling any liquid. The outside radiators will also connect via the quick release connectors so that the radiator box, fans, etc. can be moved independently. They can also be upgraded entirely independently so that when I upgrade my system, only the water blocks will need replacing. Unfortunately, I have a stack of parts - including sheet metal for building the water cooling case - but ran out money and retired. That part of the project is temporarily on hold until I get some retirement projects going to make some more filthy lucre.


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i love my casing ...any one here paint there cosmos in white color


I did a white theme on mine, just not the plastics.



Here's mine from a couple years ago, built out with 16 total drives. I wish it still looked that good today!


----------



## McQueen

I got my new Cosmos II yeterday, Broken Plastic!!!

The guy put a seller company's sticker (Segment) on the damaged box. It looks not damaged on UPS







Waiting for change now.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McQueen*
> 
> I got my new Cosmos II yeterday, Broken Plastic!!!
> 
> The guy put a seller company's sticker (Segment) on the damaged box. It looks not damaged on UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for change now.


Selamlar kardeşim. öncelikle böyle bir sorunla karşılaştığın için üzüldüm açıkçası. ancak bana göre 1 hatan var , kasa kendi başına yaklaşık 23 kilo geliyor ve memlekette taşımacılık diye bir şey yok. kasayı yazık etmişler. bende alırken gittim birzat bostancı şubesinden açtırarak sağına soluna bakarak aldım. senin şansızlığın kasayı mağazadan almamak olmuş . belki gidip alma durumun yoktu o ayrı ama aklında bulun sun nacizhane tavsiyem önemli bileşenlerde bilhassa elden gidip alman.


----------



## NIK1

Has anyone ever replaced the front led fans in their Cosmos 2 case.If yes,what did you put in.Any reccomendations appreciated.Gotta keep my Z97 Mpower max ac mb and 4790k nice and cool..


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced the front led fans in their Cosmos 2 case.If yes,what did you put in.Any reccomendations appreciated.Gotta keep my Z97 Mpower max ac mb and 4790k nice and cool..


I currently have a smaller fan, Noctua NF-14A PWM. It will be replaced though once Noctua releases their 200mm fan later this year.

But, I also have two Noctua NF-F12's on the adjacent side of the HDD cage. On another note, I'm thinking of putting the original CM 200mm back in until Noctuas is released. Decisions decisions.


----------



## chattdls99

Gonna post here soon. Waiting on parts to show up build it.


----------



## xXGenoXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aioai*
> 
> Hi evrebody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short video about assembly of the Cosmos 2 with classic modding


Amazing video ! That's very original, good job


----------



## 350 Malibu

Wow, that was a great video. It must have taken a LOOONG time to put together with all those still shots.


----------



## FireDragon

That is AWESOME! And extremely informative as well. It really lets you see how the individual pieces fit together in the case for those of us who didn't completely disassemble the case.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Hey guys,

Here is my video for project nebula - it's totally amateur so no lol's....lol - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n860eHxxJpA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dbmsts

1. Could someone post both of these videos on dailymotion?

2. Is the Swiftech H240X (280mm) AIO liquid cooler compatible with the cosmos II? I've got corsair vengeance ram and it's pretty tall. I wonder whether or not the pump/reservoir section conflicts with the RAM.


----------



## dbmsts

anyone?


----------



## NIK1

I have a H240x in my Cosmos 2 mounted up top.My ram is GSkill Trident x and no proablem with memory clearance.The only clearance proablem is I can not run the 3rd fan on the bottom of the rad.Proably not too much differance in temps,mabey 1-2 degrees with the bottom 3rd fan not hooked up.


----------



## Fapman

Can someone who got the Cosmos II do me a favor?

Can you measure how much you have to open the sidepanel before you can lift them up? (cm or mm if possible)

Cause i'm planning to buy this case, only problem is that the space where i'm going to put it, it's too narrow that i can fully open the sidepanel without lifting it straight out.









And the reviews that i have read you have to open it around 45 degree, before you are able to take the sidepanel off. And i really really really dont like to spend 350€ in to a case, just to notice that i have to every time move 20-30kg of stuff before i can just open the sidepanel....

If someone would do this, i would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> Can someone who got the Cosmos II do me a favor?
> 
> Can you measure how much you have to open the sidepanel before you can lift them up? (cm or mm if possible)
> 
> Cause i'm planning to buy this case, only problem is that the space where i'm going to put it, it's too narrow that i can fully open the sidepanel without lifting it straight out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reviews that i have read you have to open it around 45 degree, before you are able to take the sidepanel off. And i really really really dont like to spend 350€ in to a case, just to notice that i have to every time move 20-30kg of stuff before i can just open the sidepanel....
> 
> If someone would do this, i would appreciate it a lot.


I have no trouble at all taking off and putting back on the side panel after opening it no more than 10" (~25cm). Taking the door off is really easy, even if you don't open the door even that far, but putting it back on at that angle is a little trickier only because you can't easily see the slots on the hinge and the lil posts on the door that need to slide into them. It's not all that hard though. It helps a lot to have good lighting so you can see what you are doing. I just took my left side panel off and put it back on several times in a row in a space of 10" or less.

edit:
I didn't have the case up against a wall though, so while I only opened the door that far to do it, I had plenty of room for myself in doing so. I could see it being a bit more difficult to manage in closer quarters, but it still would not be impossible.


----------



## 350 Malibu

I just got fed up with moving mine, so I left the side panels off. LOL


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a H240x in my Cosmos 2 mounted up top.My ram is GSkill Trident x and no proablem with memory clearance.The only clearance proablem is I can not run the 3rd fan on the bottom of the rad.Proably not too much differance in temps,mabey 1-2 degrees with the bottom 3rd fan not hooked up.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I have no trouble at all taking off and putting back on the side panel after opening it no more than 10" (~25cm). Taking the door off is really easy, even if you don't open the door even that far, but putting it back on at that angle is a little trickier only because you can't easily see the slots on the hinge and the lil posts on the door that need to slide into them. It's not all that hard though. It helps a lot to have good lighting so you can see what you are doing. I just took my left side panel off and put it back on several times in a row in a space of 10" or less.
> 
> edit:
> I didn't have the case up against a wall though, so while I only opened the door that far to do it, I had plenty of room for myself in doing so. I could see it being a bit more difficult to manage in closer quarters, but it still would not be impossible.


Ok, thank you for that info!

I'm thinking should i buy this case myself. Currently my setup is going with Fractal Design's XL R2, but i would really like to upgrade my case aswell when i'm planning to upgrade my 780ti... I don't really have nothing too serious in there:
4770K (noctua air)
Corsair dominator
Asus vi formula
that 780ti
2tb hdd and samsung 250 840evo
FD XL R2 and punch of noctua fans.

Really the point of upgrdaing is the pure looks of the Cosmos 2.... love it, but money wise i'm thinking really should i?


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****man*
> 
> Ok, thank you for that info!
> 
> I'm thinking should i buy this case myself. Currently my setup is going with Fractal Design's XL R2, but i would really like to upgrade my case aswell when i'm planning to upgrade my 780ti... I don't really have nothing too serious in there:
> 4770K (noctua air)
> Corsair dominator
> Asus vi formula
> that 780ti
> 2tb hdd and samsung 250 840evo
> FD XL R2 and punch of noctua fans.
> 
> Really the point of upgrdaing is the pure looks of the Cosmos 2.... love it, but money wise i'm thinking really should i?


I honestly think you are wasting some cash there mate. The case looks great but do you realize how big this case actually is? If your sticking an air cooled system in it with just 1 GPU and only a couple of storage drives, I really do think you are better off with a much smaller case mate for probably less than half the money. Your parts may not look right inside this giant but that is just my input and hope that might help you


----------



## Fapman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> I honestly think you are wasting some cash there mate. The case looks great but do you realize how big this case actually is? If your sticking an air cooled system in it with just 1 GPU and only a couple of storage drives, I really do think you are better off with a much smaller case mate for probably less than half the money. Your parts may not look right inside this giant but that is just my input and hope that might help you


Well.... ****, i want a case that doesn't have a case window, cause i want my pc's to be elegant. + noctua fans would not quite match the whole theme here...


----------



## Plaedien

Hi guys









It's been a loooooooong time since I've been on here, but I need some help with choosing watercooling components - and to be honest, this thread is so massive now, I don't feel like trawling through 500+ pages....

So. I'm thinking of either an Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT kit or similar EK kit to start with, and adding a block for my Radeon 7990. After much research it seems a single loop is the cheapest and easiest way to go, even with the GPU in the loop.

What I really need to know is what is the biggest Rad I can fit into the top of the cosmos II? I'm thinking Rad in the top cavity with fans in the case pushing through.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## PachAz

The rad thickness depends on your motherboard heatsink size and ATX connection location. I went with a 40mm radiator and I had to use 3mm spacers between the rad and top due to screws holding the handles on top, beeing in the way for the rad. If you want to be on the safe side go for 35-40mm thick radiators since they will work with all motherboards.


----------



## MetalCase

Anyone know if Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate AIO fit in Cosmos II? I plan to change my Noctua NH-D14 to it because it looks more clear but I'm not sure if it will fit.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Hello guys, I'm working on my build, Now I'm taking mesures and pre-mounting to design the pipes route, but I'm getting some difficult to mount the Alphacool XT45 360 on the top the screw holes dont align, any of you had this problem?
I'm about to do some extra holes to align the holes of the Rad.

I just finished make some extra holes and it worked very well, soon I'll post some pictures of it. Now I'm about to drill fill port hole and some holes to align with the stop fitting of the top part of the had.


----------



## Year Zero

So I would love to own one of these. I don't NEED to, but I can afford it, and I might for my next build in the fall.

The thing I fear is, if CM comes out with a new case, or another manufacturer makes something better. The Cosmos 2 is three years old now, and the market has moved pretty fast in that time (look at Fractal). Sure there are not a lot of super-tower out there, but these are not the main money makers for case makers. The 900d, the Elysium (which I own, and hate), the Level 10 ($1000 art piece), the TJ11 ($600 and rare), and a couple of overpriced Lian-Li's are all that is out there before you hit Caselabs and Mountainmods.

Maybe CoolerMaster will announce the Cosmos 3 in the next 9 months, I doubt it. They would have shown it off at CES this winter.


----------



## NIK1

Whats good fans to put in the front of a Cosmos 2.Just curious on what others use for better fresh air intake other than stock..


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Personally I only use Enermax fans, as they have the best airflow rates and look the best too with multiple LED's. But it's a personal choice really and sometimes dependent on what's available to the user.


----------



## jeanspaulo

I'm using CM Excalibur ( 3 on top , 2 on the door, 1 rear ) , but I'm finishing my build with WC so after finished it will become (3 top rad, 1 rear rad, 2 on the door, 1 on the bottom front hdd cage, 2 on the hdd cages "door") and 2 cougar 140mm on the front rad ( on the place of the 200mm )


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Whats good fans to put in the front of a Cosmos 2.Just curious on what others use for better fresh air intake other than stock..


It's purely up to you. You can get technical and compare fans or go by what looks best. I choose Noctua fans. Currently have the retail versions but considering stepping up to their industrial line.


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Whats good fans to put in the front of a Cosmos 2.Just curious on what others use for better fresh air intake other than stock..


I've been using the stock fans for almost 2 and a half years, they provide plenty of air flow and work fine. Why change them unless they die?


----------



## THERIDDLER

Finally got my door cut out  love the cosmos case.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Door is finally almost done. Just need a bit more filler and some more sanding and primer


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Door is finally almost done. Just need a bit more filler and some more sanding and primer


Looks nice, not sure what your plan is for the edging, but I usually use and edging on the cut metal to clean it up then mount the plexi... Just a thought. I still have not had the gonads to cut into my $300 case side panels.









http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber-u-channels/=xgy691


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> Looks nice, not sure what your plan is for the edging, but I usually use and edging on the cut metal to clean it up then mount the plexi... Just a thought. I still have not had the gonads to cut into my $300 case side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#rubber-u-channels/=xgy691


Will those mould around the inside corners?


----------



## 350 Malibu

Yes, it is flexible neoprene rubber.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> Yes, it is flexible neoprene rubber.


Thank you, ill order some amd five it a shot


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a H240x in my Cosmos 2 mounted up top.My ram is GSkill Trident x and no proablem with memory clearance.The only clearance proablem is I can not run the 3rd fan on the bottom of the rad.Proably not too much differance in temps,mabey 1-2 degrees with the bottom 3rd fan not hooked up.


Did you have to remove the fins on your memory modules?


----------



## THERIDDLER

I'm having an issue with one of the corners. The fiberglass and body filler is.cracking where the vent was. I've tried filler, filler primer, wood filler yet it still cracks. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbmsts*
> 
> Did you have to remove the fins on your memory modules?


Nope.The memory fins are still on.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Here is an update. Frame is powder coated, just waiting on the door than it'll get shipped off to air brush artist.



Now I just need help with water cooling loop. Dual 240 red on the bottom 360 red on top. Two reservoirs next to drive bay 300mm tall with dual pumps under the drive bay. One res pump for cpu and one res pump for dual Gpus in parallel.


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Here is an update. Frame is powder coated, just waiting on the door than it'll get shipped off to air brush artist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need help with water cooling loop. Dual 240 red on the bottom 360 red on top. Two reservoirs next to drive bay 300mm tall with dual pumps under the drive bay. One res pump for cpu and one res pump for dual Gpus in parallel.


Looks good, I did mine in the same scheme only I used regular white Rustoleum paint.


----------



## Red1776

I have something similar going with my project.

Mine is more heavily modded for a 60mm x140x 140mm up front, however a 360mm up top, and two 45mmx 240mm in the bottom.

Dual D5 , quad GPU etc


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

WoW - that looks allwhite!!! LOL


----------



## dbmsts

will an alphacool nexxxos xt45 280mm (not 240 mm) rad fit up top? I've had no problems with the CM Nepton 280mm with the fans on the outside and the rad inside, however, the alphacool rads tend to be thicker and slightly larger, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## dbmsts

Anyone?


----------



## dbmsts

Does anyone have a nexxxos 280mm xt45 installed in this case, on top?


----------



## Red1776

if you are wondering if it will fit, I have a Nexxxos XT45 360mm in mine up top without any mods



I'm not sure why people are having such a hard time with a 360 up top, but the 280mm def will work.

I also have a Nepton 280L and while I do not use it in the Cosmos 2 , I have test fit it for someone and it fits FYI


----------



## PachAz

People have issues with 360mm in top because of the heatsinks on motherboards as well as the placement of ATX connections. Also the case have some built in spacers in the rear that will be in the way of rads with bigger end tank like the EK coolstream PE, which require additional spacers on the radiator and that adds up to the thickness. I show you what I mean and this is with a 38mm thick radiator. Also the Alphacool radiators have those fillports on the top which adds another 2mm to the total thickness that will rub against the roof, so you may need to use spacers as well. I know I used spacers on my Alphacool radiators due to the fillports. Even though a XT45 thickness radiators will fit, people will have issues with the ATX power cable, even now it is difficult to deattatch it, I need to put a flat screwdriver at the notch and then pull because I cant get my fingers in between the ATX connection and radiator.



And this is with XT45 in the roof, not the spacers as well as the tiny distance between motherboard and radiator.


----------



## dbmsts

thanks Red and Patch. Patch, is that a picture of a 280mm or a 240mm?


----------



## PachAz

It is a 240mm, but the same rules apply to any alphacool, the fillport plugs add another 1.5-2mm to the total thickness of the radiator. I think the 280mm will fit since you have the "Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H" which doesnt have any heatsink over the cpu socket. Your ATX connection is also rather small (4-pin) and will possibly be easier to attatch/deattatch since it is not mounted at the top of the motherboard. What are you planning on cooling?

This is how the Alphacool radiators are designed:


----------



## dbmsts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> It is a 240mm, but the same rules apply to any alphacool, the fillport plugs add another 1.5-2mm to the total thickness of the radiator. I think the 280mm will fit since you have the "Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H" which doesnt have any heatsink over the cpu socket. Your ATX connection is also rather small (4-pin) and will possibly be easier to attatch/deattatch since it is not mounted at the top of the motherboard. What are you planning on cooling?
> 
> This is how the Alphacool radiators are designed:


FTM I'm not getting any new hardware. Just checking various options for the future. The reason I asked for 280mm rad compatibility was that I feel that 120mm fans are louder than 140mm and if I can getaway with a 280mm on top even though it might be slightly thicker, it might still be a better option than a 360mm on top. The reason for selecting alphacool rad was that there's no possibility of puncturing the rad while screwing it in (which I'm sure other rad manufacturers might also have designed for their rads but I don't know any).

i'm not cooo


----------



## ryhaigh76

Red1776 & PachAz,

Thanks for the info.

Love the fact that you confirmed that the Nexxos XT45 360mm can possibly fit up top. Thank you.

Out of curiosity, do you know if the Nexxos XT45 360mm fits on the top of the main case but below the outer mesh?

If Nexxos XT45 360mm is too tight for my MB because of heat spreaders etc., I was thinking I might be able to forego using the highest 5.25 bay, which might allow me to sit the rad on top of the case under the mesh and cut holes in the top to run tubing back into the case that way.

Can anyone confirm that space exists for this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryhaigh76*
> 
> Red1776 & PachAz,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Love the fact that you confirmed that the Nexxos XT45 360mm can possibly fit up top. Thank you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you know if the Nexxos XT45 360mm fits on the top of the main case but below the outer mesh?
> 
> If Nexxos XT45 360mm is too tight for my MB because of heat spreaders etc., I was thinking I might be able to forego using the highest 5.25 bay, which might allow me to sit the rad on top of the case under the mesh and cut holes in the top to run tubing back into the case that way.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that space exists for this?


Unfortunately there is not enough height up just below the mesh. perhaps a WC for the interfering chip?


----------



## PachAz

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> People have issues with 360mm in top because of the heatsinks on motherboards as well as the placement of ATX connections. Also the case have some built in spacers in the rear that will be in the way of rads with bigger end tank like the EK coolstream PE, which require additional spacers on the radiator and that adds up to the thickness. I show you what I mean and this is with a 38mm thick radiator. Also the Alphacool radiators have those fillports on the top which adds another 2mm to the total thickness that will rub against the roof, so you may need to use spacers as well. I know I used spacers on my Alphacool radiators due to the fillports. Even though a XT45 thickness radiators will fit, people will have issues with the ATX power cable, even now it is difficult to deattatch it, I need to put a flat screwdriver at the notch and then pull because I cant get my fingers in between the ATX connection and radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is with XT45 in the roof, not the spacers as well as the tiny distance between motherboard and radiator.


The Cosmos 2 has lots of problems with space on the top, I'm just working on my build and one of my solutions was make some mods on the case. I have an alphacool 360 XT.

I made 2 holes on the top to pass the stop fitting on the top of the rad also on my case the XT 360 didnt align the screw holes so I make them a little biger to align the screws.

Take a look it it helps you.







Making the little enlargement for the screws holes now i'm able to align the rad correctly and with the hole for the stop fitting the rad fits better on the top of the case, and this holes will be hide under the front controler of the cosmos.


----------



## PachAz

Yes that is also an option, luckily I dont use alphacool radiators anymore, and I still had to use spacers due to the pretty long end tank of the EK rad as seen in the picture.


----------



## yutzybrian

Been a while since I posted anything so I figured I'd post my upgrades.

From this:


To this:


Updates to the system include a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm to replace the stock front fan, Monsta 2x120mm rad, built in a drain port (you can see it at the bottom of the rad), Swiftech MCP655 pump (my 355s died after 6 years of use), and a reconfiguration of water flow. It now flows from the pump -> cpu -> chipset -> rad -> res so the pump is getting cool water instead of hot. The rad got more fans for a push-pull setup instead of just push. I also sleeved the new GPU power cable (my previous sleeved one was only 2x6pins, which wasn't enough when I got my 780 Ti Classy).


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Been a while since I posted anything so I figured I'd post my upgrades.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> Updates to the system include a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm to replace the stock front fan, Monsta 2x120mm rad, built in a drain port (you can see it at the bottom of the rad), Swiftech MCP655 pump (my 355s died after 6 years of use), and a reconfiguration of water flow. It now flows from the pump -> cpu -> chipset -> rad -> res so the pump is getting cool water instead of hot. The rad got more fans for a push-pull setup instead of just push. I also sleeved the new GPU power cable (my previous sleeved one was only 2x6pins, which wasn't enough when I got my 780 Ti Classy).


Looks good. How and where are your HDD/SSDs mounted? That's one of the sticking points for me. Once I get my 2nd card, I'll get a before so in the future, I can have an after. LOL


----------



## THERIDDLER

Got the reservoir in. Thing is gorgeous.


----------



## PachAz

This is my current system, been some changes as you can see. I only use one gpu now and I have everything watercooled.

From this:


To this:


----------



## BrettJSr72

*ANYONE* have an X-dock they are not using nor plan to use? I goofed mine up and now cannot find a replacement.

Someone also had some ideas for mounting SSDs to the rear of the motherboard.


----------



## 350 Malibu

X Dock?


----------



## BrettJSr72

Yes. Where the two drives are under the 5.25 bays


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *350 Malibu*
> 
> X Dock?


Yes, where the two locked drive bays are.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Do you still have the x-dock? I'd buy it off you if intact/working order...


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Do you still have the x-dock? I'd buy it off you if intact/working order...


those things are junk. The screws they use to hold the SATA connectors in are loosely connected in plastic and easily bend so after installing one or two drives in them they stop working because the connector is bent downward.

At least that's my experience with the first one and the warranty replacement.


----------



## TheGoose2013

I had to pysically remove both of the sata/pwr connectors and hook up cables directly because my drives would no longer connect. Not exactly quick release anymore but i dont often remove the drives so it doesnt bother me. Anyone know of an alternative quick release rack that would fit in the unusual sized area?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Looks good. How and where are your HDD/SSDs mounted? That's one of the sticking points for me. Once I get my 2nd card, I'll get a before so in the future, I can have an after. LOL


I've got my 2 1TB in the hot swap that comes with it and I bought a dual 2.5" hot swap 5.25" device that holds both my SSDs


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I've got my 2 1TB in the hot swap that comes with it and I bought a dual 2.5" hot swap 5.25" device that holds both my SSDs


How and where do you have it? A picture is worth a thousand keystrokes.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> How and where do you have it? A picture is worth a thousand keystrokes.


My current bay setup


----------



## yutzybrian

These are the two pieces used for the SSDs:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018&cm_re=silverstone_5.25_3.5%22-_-17-997-018-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4CP2MA3742&cm_re=mb992sk-_-17-994-148-_-Product
Also I did not pay no where near that much for mine.


----------



## EvilestFool

Will the EK-Predator 360 fit on top? The EK-Predator 360 is not flat at the top like the Corsair Hydro Series H100i. http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/


----------



## BrettJSr72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilestFool*
> 
> Will the EK-Predator 360 fit on top? The EK-Predator 360 is not flat at the top like the Corsair Hydro Series H100i. http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/


If you should get an answer, let me know. That is a nice looking system, and expandable


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilestFool*
> 
> Will the EK-Predator 360 fit on top? The EK-Predator 360 is not flat at the top like the Corsair Hydro Series H100i. http://site.ekwb.com/news/623/19/EK-Predator-is-setting-a-new-standard-for-AIO-liquid-cooling/


My first thought is no, but it will all depend on the spacing between the radiator, and the motherboard you are choosing, so hard to give a definite answer. I could barely fit the H100i radiator in mine with an Asus main board that had big heat-sinks on it, I had like 0.5mm of clearance and the fans just barely fit in a push configuration. As long as the boards not in the way, and the pumps are mounted forward (toward the front of the case), it may just work.


----------



## jeanspaulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have something similar going with my project.
> Mine is more heavily modded for a 60mm x140x 140mm up front, however a 360mm up top, and two 45mmx 240mm in the bottom.
> Dual D5 , quad GPU etc


Hello Red How are you ? Man how did you mount your RAD this way?

I'm finishing my tube route and I think this way mount will help me, take a look at my plans till now.




And also if you can opine on my build on the way I mounted the rads I'm in doubt on what rout from rad -> Motherboard I take. On the first option it will be a bit difficult to make the bend so tight, I'm more head to the second route.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Well door is done and shipped to airbrush artist for painting.


----------



## ryhaigh76

Can anyone please tell me how to remove the three plastic 5.25 drive lock mechanisms in the case. Want to sandblast and powder-coat frame, but can't figure out how to remove these.

Thanks!!


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryhaigh76*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to remove the three plastic 5.25 drive lock mechanisms in the case. Want to sandblast and powder-coat frame, but can't figure out how to remove these.
> 
> Thanks!!


If I remmember right they slide to the left. They are tight and watch out for sprigs to pop out from the back


----------



## THERIDDLER

Sneak peek at the air brush work being done to my case.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Sneak peek at the air brush work being done to my case.


That looks badass







Hope the see the finished result.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Update. Almost done.


----------



## Davitz

Heya guys I was planning on updating my loop and changing a few things around, mainly switching to a tube res. What's the biggest res size that'll fit in the cosmos 2?

I'd probably use a plastic syringe and flexible hose to fill and top up the res even if it would take a while so as long as there's room to pull my fill plug at the top and for some 90 degree fittings at the bottom it's all good


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Heya guys I was planning on updating my loop and changing a few things around, mainly switching to a tube res. What's the biggest res size that'll fit in the cosmos 2?
> 
> I'd probably use a plastic syringe and flexible hose to fill and top up the res even if it would take a while so as long as there's room to pull my fill plug at the top and for some 90 degree fittings at the bottom it's all good


It all depends where you want to put it man, you could put a pretty big one if you make a round cutout in the middle horizontal plate and go from the bottom of the case right to the top


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> It all depends where you want to put it man, you could put a pretty big one if you make a round cutout in the middle horizontal plate and go from the bottom of the case right to the top


haha I was looking more towards a monsoon mmrs 250mm or 300mm with the d5 attached to the bottom end cap. Just to fit it between the middle horizontal plate and the bottom of my ex360 top rad with space for a vent, fill port or return line


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> haha I was looking more towards a monsoon mmrs 250mm or 300mm with the d5 attached to the bottom end cap. Just to fit it between the middle horizontal plate and the bottom of my ex360 top rad with space for a vent, fill port or return line


Well, my SR-2 fits in there so at least you have 13.6 inches


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Well, my SR-2 fits in there so at least you have 13.6 inches


got any pics?


----------



## Lukeyboy89

Wanting to know what kind of radiator setup i can have WITHOUT having to do any modding?

1x http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1683&products_id=28961
2x http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1683&products_id=28964

Will this work without having to mess with the case?

Thanks so much smile.gif


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeyboy89*
> 
> Wanting to know what kind of radiator setup i can have WITHOUT having to do any modding?
> 
> 1x http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1683&products_id=28961
> 2x http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_297_1683&products_id=28964
> 
> Will this work without having to mess with the case?
> 
> Thanks so much smile.gif


Should work, you'll need a phobya mount for the bottom 2 240's though


----------



## Lukeyboy89

woops MT.

Yeah really keen on getting this to work, are there any other mounts that will work? those ones arent in stock for me D:

this is the site i have to use, is there anything that will help with the bottom 240s?
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Motherboard


----------



## Davitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeyboy89*
> 
> woops MT.
> 
> Yeah really keen on getting this to work, are there any other mounts that will work? those ones arent in stock for me D:
> 
> this is the site i have to use, is there anything that will help with the bottom 240s?
> Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Motherboard


http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiator-accessories/phobya-radiator-stand-black-dual-2x120mm.html

I can't see the site you're referencing but thats the one I use when my canadian supplier doesn't have the item I need. You may need to modify the bracket though depending on where your ports/ plugs are.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> got any pics?


Of my 13.6 inches







?


----------



## Davitz

haha no was gonna use the mobo in a scale calculation. Doesn't matter now got my MMRS mounted and it just BARELY fits haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geort45*
> 
> Of my 13.6 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## funfordcobra




----------



## THERIDDLER

Well the case is finished...mostly

Had an issue with shipping and will have to get window reseated and some touch up done.


----------



## geort45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*


Care to post a pic of it's natural colors







? (no UV)


----------



## PachAz

I am thinking about selling my current fittings and get some new ones and some new hose. Currently I have a few EK 90 and 45 degree fittings that was left over from my former build and these are silver ones so theres no option to change them. I wondering about what combo that will work with my system in terms of the esthetics.

I have a red/black theme in my new system as well (see pics for older system, but color combo is the same). I have red rings on the corsair fans and black sleeve. I have these options:

1. Red fittings:


Black hose:


2. Black fittings:


Red hose:


----------



## PachAz

Anyways I went with the red fittings and black hose. I ordered from EKs website and the shipping seem fast, they sent the 2nd december and today it is the 3rd and the package is already in sweden (my destination country) hehe.


----------



## shaka729

Any one has the corel files?

The mega links are not working

Thank you!


----------



## EEsRule

First time poster and water cooler user (been doing air cooled builds thus far). Using the Cooler Master Cosmos 2 to do a new X99 build with two closed loop AIO water coolers. After prying back the two tabs up top and doing some drilling, I was able to successfully install the Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate with 360mm radiator.

I'm now trying to install the Corsair H105 with 240mm radiator down below using the two brackets (they only mount down below on the mobo side of case) that came with the Cosmos 2, and I can't figure out how to get the copper water block up to the GTX 980 Ti Classified with Kraken G10 bracket. It won't fit through either of the two oval holes and the tubes aren't long enough to reach the GPU if I go around through the open side. Any suggestions? All the Cosmos 2 builds I've seen with radiators down below seem to be using custom loops where all they have to fit through the oval holes is a tube. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PachAz

Why did you put so much effort into fitting who AIO on a cos mos II`?


----------



## funfordcobra

cosmos 2 is very watercooling unfriendly. All you can really put in it is a 240 up top and a 140 on back exaust. Everything else will require dremmel and cutting or longer tubing on a custom loop.


----------



## EEsRule

I've owned a Cosmos 1000 since 2008, and thought the Cosmos 2 would be a good upgrade. The 5930k CPU didn't come with a fan/heatsink, and I'd been reading about how easy it was to water cool nowadays with AIO coolers, so I thought I'd give it a try. The Kraken G10 seems to be a way to water cool your GPU now and in the future (i.e. don't need to get a new custom GPU water block every time I upgrade my video card).

I've opened both AIO water coolers now, so best I could do is try and sell them used (even though neither has been fired up yet) to someone I guess, and then go a different route. I want to stick with the Cosmos 2, plus I've already drilled holes in the top. Not to mention I also bought the clear side panel with two billet fan rings from MNPCTech. Previously, I had been thinking about buying the Swiftech H240-X or the EK Predator 360 with GPU water blocks added to the loop. However, neither of these are low profile due to pumps not being allowed to be integrated into the CPU water block thanks to Asetek patent, which means clearance up top would be problematic.

At this point, I'm leaning towards buying a rotary tool (either Dremel 3000 or B&D RTX-B) and making one of the two oval pass through holes bigger to where the Corsair H105 CPU water block/pump will be able to pass through. Plus I really need to deburr more those holes I drilled up top, as hand files I bought don't seem to be doing the trick. It's either that, or try and sell the two AIO coolers and G10 bracket, then start over and try something else. Custom loops seem to be more involved in terms of time and risk, but no doubt they look much better, cool better, pumps last much longer, etc.


----------



## PachAz

The problem with the cosmos II is that is is very big on the outside but alot smaller on the inside and this is a common issue with pretty much all coolermaster and CM storm cases. I have to say the biggest issue with the cosmos II is the limited space in the top, all you can really mount is a 35mm thick 360mm in order to have some clearance between the motherboard heatsink and the radiator, or between the ATX connector and the radiator. Also in the bottom, you can fit a very thick 240mm radiator, but you need modding to fit two 240mm or mount one with velcro. CM should have done mounts from the factory so you could put two 240mm with no modding since the space is there in terms of lenght and width, but even then it will be fiddly since the bottom compartment is really cramped.

As long as you choose a 30-35mm 360mm in the top and a single 240mm in the bottom you wont have any issues, but you may require some 90 and 45 degree fittings though. I think there are smaller cases yielding as good or better possiblities for water cooling as the cosmos II. But the cosmos II is like a nieche product and only for a limited amount of customers with the ridicolous price, unique design and big size. I personly think the cosmos II is one of the coolest chassis out there and I have always liked the cosmos chassis. They scream high end, it is the AMG of cases so to say. But you must know what you buy and appreciate the novelty before spending 350 dollars, if not your money is not well spent.


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EEsRule*
> 
> I've owned a Cosmos 1000 since 2008, and thought the Cosmos 2 would be a good upgrade. The 5930k CPU didn't come with a fan/heatsink, and I'd been reading about how easy it was to water cool nowadays with AIO coolers, so I thought I'd give it a try. The Kraken G10 seems to be a way to water cool your GPU now and in the future (i.e. don't need to get a new custom GPU water block every time I upgrade my video card).
> 
> I've opened both AIO water coolers now, so best I could do is try and sell them used (even though neither has been fired up yet) to someone I guess, and then go a different route. I want to stick with the Cosmos 2, plus I've already drilled holes in the top. Not to mention I also bought the clear side panel with two billet fan rings from MNPCTech. Previously, I had been thinking about buying the Swiftech H240-X or the EK Predator 360 with GPU water blocks added to the loop. However, neither of these are low profile due to pumps not being allowed to be integrated into the CPU water block thanks to Asetek patent, which means clearance up top would be problematic.
> 
> At this point, I'm leaning towards buying a rotary tool (either Dremel 3000 or B&D RTX-B) and making one of the two oval pass through holes bigger to where the Corsair H105 CPU water block/pump will be able to pass through. Plus I really need to deburr more those holes I drilled up top, as hand files I bought don't seem to be doing the trick. It's either that, or try and sell the two AIO coolers and G10 bracket, then start over and try something else. Custom loops seem to be more involved in terms of time and risk, but no doubt they look much better, cool better, pumps last much longer, etc.


Well it is your time and money but it wasnt really a wise choice. You should have planned before you put more money into the failed project. For all money spend you could have gone custom all way and just spend a bit more. But the end result would be so much better.


----------



## FireDragon

It depends on what you need. It is true that the capacity for internal radiators is limited. However, it offers much more than that. I have no internal radiators (my initial plan was external, but that is still pending). However, my case is full because I have 18 drives in the case. Plus RAID controllers and other add-on have the motherboard full too. I also have 10 fans, acoustic padding and more. The case is perfect for me. And, unless you want a LOT of radiator, the case can accommodate that as well. But, radiators are much better off outside of the case.


----------



## Charly X

Hi new build with Cosmos 2, after more than a year It's finally Alive!









MOBO: Rampage IV Black Edition
CPU: I7 4930k
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 GB
AIO: Kraken X61
GPU: EVGA GTX 770 soon 3 way SLI
PSU: Thermaltake Tough Power 1050w
Fans: Bit Fenix Spectre pro


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charly X*
> 
> Hi new build with Cosmos 2, after more than a year It's finally Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO: Rampage IV Black Edition
> CPU: I7 4930k
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 GB
> AIO: Kraken X61
> GPU: EVGA GTX 770 soon 3 way SLI
> PSU: Thermaltake Tough Power 1050w
> Fans: Bit Fenix Spectre pro


Nice build and added to the list!

If I missed someone to add to the list let me know.


----------



## PachAz

I dont get the cable management at all, sorry or the color combination of the fans.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've had 3 way sli in that case. Don't do it unless you are going full custom loop. The airflow is absolute crap and all your cards will run 90c+ unless you physically strap multiple 3000rpm fans to the actual cards or go full loop.


----------



## PachAz

I wouldnt even recommend going SLI with two cards since it will be hot when gaming, specialy on summer. I would say more than one card and go water.


----------



## blackdog

Just bought one of these beasts and waiting for it to arrive, hopefully in one piece. Member of original Phantom club and hoping to be added here as well

Invoice No: D196096***** Ship Date: 01/04/2016
QTY ITEM NO DESCRIPTION UNIT PRICE EXT. PRICE
Ship Level: 0101
1 C283-7010 Cooler Master RC-1200-KKN1 Cosmos II Ultra Tower Case - ATX, Micro-ATX, Extend ATX, Ext 5.25", Ext 3.5", 200mm LED Fan, 120mm Fan, USB 3.0, USB 2.0, eSATA, Black
MPN: RC-1200-KKN1
$296.99 $296.99
Net Product: $296.99
Sales Tax: $34.25
P & H: $45.49
Invoice Total: $376.73


----------



## PachAz

What will you put in that case?


----------



## blackdog

Well I'm starting off with an Asus Rampage V Extreme with a i7 5930 complete with 16gb of Corsair memory. Cooling is still in the thought process right now and will be reusing a pair of Gigabyte R9-290X oc's. As far as my drives, etc I haven't gotten to that point of purchase yet but it's a start. Also have a Corsair AXi 1200 for power.


----------



## PachAz

I assume you think about getting watercooling, right?


----------



## blackdog

Yes it's definitely being considered, have been pricing out different configurations. Figuring out both a single loop or separate, one for cpu and one for the gpu's. Waiting for case to arrive on Wednesday to actually see what I can fit and where.


----------



## PachAz

You cant fit too much in terms of watercooling though.


----------



## funfordcobra

You can fit 3x 360s with a bit of dremmeling up top and remove the horrible hdd bays below but in doing so you will ruin the resale of your case. I have a cosmos 2 in great condition that I can't sell for 80 bucks because people complain about the useless hdd bays below being gone.


----------



## blackdog

That's why I'm waiting to see it before buying anything. I've read it can be deceiving on what one can actually fit inside. I refrain from the Dremmel tool thing as much as possible, try to keep things in original condition just on the chance I want to resell it. Right now if it shows up undamaged I'll be happy, I don't have a lot of faith in UPS but had no choice in carriers.


----------



## PachAz

I wanted to keep my cosmos II stock as well, not because I couldnt mod, but because I want it simple and clean. I even dont run crossfire anymore hehe, only cpu and one gpu under water and two rads. I like it neat and despite the case being big, it is actually not so big inside once you start putting stuff in. I dont recommend people buying cosmos II for watercooling, unless they really like that particular high end design and "feel" hehe. But in reality the case is quite outdated.


----------



## Razroid

I only just realized that my cosmos II had a LED button on the control panel. What I'm doing now is running 2 12V LED strips which I soldered to fan headers plugged into the motherboard. My question is that is there a way to connect my LED strips to the control panel so that I can turn on/off the strips on demand?


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering what are some good fans to put in the front of a Cosmos 2 other than the stock ones that come on the CM2.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'd say get some noctuas. You need alot of cfm because that case is so big. All my fans went to 3000rpm 110cfm.


----------



## boed

Sorry if this has been answered before. I was going to replace some of the coolermaster fans with noctua fans. The noctua fans have 3 pins and the coolermaster have 4. What is the downside of getting an adapter to convert them?

Thanks

I've changed the design a little bit so I'm worried it will run too hot - i'm putting in 16 8TB drives but want it to run cool but QUIET. I put 2 quick release drive bays on the shelf over the power supply. I'm not overclocking my CPU and my video card has good cooling although it doesn't exhaust outside the case as much as it does inside the case.


----------



## funfordcobra

4 pin is PWM controlled, 3 pin are voltage variable. a 3 pin will work in a 4 it will just wont be pwm controlled and it will go off voltage.


----------



## boed

Thanks!


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'd say get some noctuas. You need alot of cfm because that case is so big. All my fans went to 3000rpm 110cfm.


I have 2, 2000 rpm Noctua Industrial 140mm fans on hand. Would these 2 work in the front as intake ok..


----------



## funfordcobra

jeez, finally sold my cosos 2 case. Ended up getting 50 bucks..


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have 2, 2000 rpm Noctua Industrial 140mm fans on hand. Would these 2 work in the front as intake ok..


ya they will be fine


----------



## boed

Hello,

Has anyone here removed the sliding panel on the front of the case? It really gets in the way of airflow and access to the drives. If it is down it blocks the main fan and the LED, if it is up it blocks my hot swap drives and optical.


----------



## boed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boed*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone here removed the sliding panel on the front of the case? It really gets in the way of airflow and access to the drives. If it is down it blocks the main fan and the LED, if it is up it blocks my hot swap drives and optical.


Wow - it is a time consuming task but thanks this very detailed thread - I got the answer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding


----------



## boed

Please help. I had the lights on the control panel working last night and the fans came on - this morning they are not working - no lights on the control panel and no fans. Nothing has changed as far as I know. I've connected the 5.25" drive molex that goes to the control panel to another molex I know works. Anything else I should check? The power button still turns on the computer.


----------



## PachAz

The stock fan controller is bad quality. Mine was broken on arrival. Nothing you can do except doing a RMA, or get a external controller like I did.


----------



## funfordcobra

The power will operate independent of the molex. I'd check the actual connectors on the molex connection inside the plastic. Also check with a power tester all the way up to the controller. They are known to slip out. If that's not it, I'd guess you blew the controller. They are very cheap and I cut mine out right out as soon as I opened the box.


----------



## boed

Thanks. I found a short in the cable. Can you tell me what you mean by you cut yours out?


----------



## funfordcobra

I completely removed the controller and unattached all the LED and fan wires at the source. They are just hot glued on. It cleans up all that wire mess.


----------



## boed

I see. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Video of my case being painted.
https://youtu.be/1r2uRVPugOA


----------



## EEsRule

Well, I bought a Dremel 4200 from Home Depot (got it on sale) and did some minimally invasive surgery to get the H105 pump/waterblock to fit through the two oval grommeted holes from the bottom [snipped the taint to give birth essentially  ]. I now have a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate (360mm rad) installed up top and the Corsair H105 (240mm rad) installed down below on the two radiator brackets included with the case. I have an Asus X99 Deluxe that has like 7 (including CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT) fan power connections on the mobo. I've installed 10 blue Areocool DS 120mm fans (3 on rad up top, 2 on rad down below, 2 mounted on side of top HDD cage blowing on M.2 and GPU, 2 below in lower HDD fan holder, and 1 lower front) and 1 blue DS 140mm fan (upper rear exhaust).

These are 3 pin fans, so I can't take advantage of PWM. They each come with a 3 pin male adapter to 4 pin power molex (male and female looks like). I bought the Cosmos 2 back in mid December 2014 brand new from Newegg (I know ... I've been slacking on completing this build), so I'm hoping it has the updated fan controller. My PSU is a Corsair AX1200i. As I see it, I could power all these fans three different ways. One way is to use the built in Cosmos 2 fan controller (will use it for the 200mm blue led fan that came with the case), which I've read quite a few negative comments about. Another way is to use some Y splitters and use all 7 of the fan power connections on the mobo, although I wonder how well that will provide power to all the fans, especially on the 3 to 1 splitter for the top mounted rad. The third way is to use the 4 pin power molex connectors and power all the fans directly from the PSU. Which option do you guys think is the best? Thanks.


----------



## boed

Hello,

I've done a ton of work on my case to get all the drives in it I wanted. Only problem is now that it is fully assembled, and all the additional fans put in, the only one I notice is the front fan that came with the case. Are there any good videos showing how to replace the front fan? Mine has an electrical buzzing type sound to it - I have it set on low.


----------



## funfordcobra

You can take it out and just use the 140/120s in the front. Cooler master fans are garbage. The fan bracket slides out when you take the 4 screws out from both sides. Then take the fan off the bracket.


----------



## boed

Thanks - I see - I didn't know how to do it but with your explanation and downloading the manual it doesn't look bad. I wish Noctua made an LED fan


----------



## boed

My system isn't fancy looking or as nearly tidy as some cases but due to my relatively quick mods it now holds 100TB and is still very quiet -




I figure this will hold me about 4 years until LARGE SSDs are affordable.


I cut out a hole on the side of the top 5.25" bays on the wiring side and put in a slim 120x14mm fan for a little air flow as I'm using the stock hot swap bays for permanent raid members. I ended up replacing the stock hot swop cage hard wired interposers with these. They took a little over 2 weeks to arrive since they come from China. Newegg and Amazon carry them (among other places).


----------



## boed

I could use your help on replacing the front fan. In this picture it shows the front grill coming off easily - the sleds still on which leads me to believe I don't have to tear the whole thing apart again. I don't want to break it but it doesn't eapar the front grill just pops off.


----------



## boed

My bad it does indeed come right off- I was trying to pull it down like and idiot. Now I need to track down a 200mm silent fan!


----------



## Charly X

HI guys tried Crysis 3 with 3 way Sli here are my temps, probably going 2 way, need to get some cable extenders for psu, and for ROG front base, planning on changing fans all to bitfenix red led going to mod 4 on the bottom if possible, putting some fantek fans on the side of the hdd cage cool a litlle bit more the gpu but getting need to do some cable managing and it wil be ok, tx for your advice!


----------



## boed

Nice job. You might consider removing the front shield - JMHO. Cable management is important on this huge box because as always they didn't put enough space on the wiring side- makes it hard to close the case if you have a lot of components.


----------



## NIK1

I have a Cosmos 2 and I would like to remove the front sliding shield.Is this hard to do,or easy.


----------



## boed

It isn't hard but it is time consuming (at least if you haven't done it before and you end up having to keep reviewing the other thread like I did). You have to remove all the sleds and then the sides. The other thread that shows disassembly / painting was invaluable to me as I was truly stumped on how to do it. It took me 30-45 minutes to get it disassembled enough to get the shield off and then reassembled. http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding.

If I were to ask coolermaster to redesign the case -
1. Remove dunsel shield
2. leave about 1/2" more clearance on the wiring side
3. raise the bottom panel (ceiling above the power supply) and use the unused space for more drive bays.
4. not use hard cabled sata and power cords on the hot swap unit.
5. Put one more button on for more fan options - e.g. back fan or side panel fans.
6. Add one more speed control setting - turn fan off

I ended up replacing nearly every fan except the front with a noctua and put in the uln adapters and it is very quiet now. The temps are all very low since I have so many fans but I still look forward to replacing that front fan.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boed*
> 
> It isn't hard but it is time consuming (at least if you haven't done it before and you end up having to keep reviewing the other thread like I did). You have to remove all the sleds and then the sides. The other thread that shows disassembly / painting was invaluable to me as I was truly stumped on how to do it. It took me 30-45 minutes to get it disassembled enough to get the shield off and then reassembled. http://www.overclock.net/t/1244408/disassembling-the-cm-cosmos-ii-case-for-painting-modding.


Confirmed. I follow the same guide to remove my shield, don't forget to give him a rep








*@boed* Would you tell me what material, where to buy and how to install your sound dampening foam on the side panel? This will make my life more quieter.
And could link me the sata adapter seller? I'm a harddrive freeks too








I just brought these from monoprice yesterday to use 2 of my esata ports putting more hardrives inside my cosmos 2








www.ebay.com/itm/6ft-SATA-6-Gbps-External-Shielded-Cable-eSATA-SATA-ype-Type-L-Black-/231406750173?hash=item35e0eac9dd

Thank you very much!


----------



## boed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> *@boed* Would you tell me what material, where to buy and how to install your sound dampening foam on the side panel? This will make my life more quieter.
> And could link me the sata adapter seller? I'm a harddrive freeks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought these from monoprice yesterday to use 2 of my esata ports putting more hardrives inside my cosmos 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/6ft-SATA-6-Gbps-External-Shielded-Cable-eSATA-SATA-ype-Type-L-Black-/231406750173?hash=item35e0eac9dd
> 
> Thank you very much!


Hello,

I just used the cheap silver stone stuff - easy to work with. I used to use the thicker and more expensive stuff and while I think it was slightly better, it does rot over time. I actually paint the interior with rubber paint to help reduce rattles. This will slightly increase the insulation but then again so does the padding.

I bought just about everything online from amazon. I used an adaptec controller 8160zq - crap for the price but the only one that really is in this niche. LSI may have something eventually but after a year of waiting I gave up.


----------



## qcktthfm1

*@boed* adaptec/LSI are too expensive for me, I just have this








www.startech.com/ca/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/2-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6-Gbps-Controller-Card~PEXSAT32
Thanks for the info, gotta do the foam first. Thank you very much again


----------



## boed

I'd highly recommend if you are only doing 8 drives, that you buy a USED Avago/LSI/Perc controller on ebay - they'll blow the doors off that and give you more reliability. Look for a 9271 or an h710 with 1GB of cache. They'll usually throw in the battery backup. It is like comparing an onboard video card to a 980 TI.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Great advice







I might do that after upgrade to Windows 10.
Right now I'm using all my onbaord 10 sata ports + 2x esata + 2x from startech sata card
Not with any serious home business, just for leisure games, video, personal data storage


----------



## boed

The fast arrays make backing up far less painful. I have a 10g nic in each pc and an LSI controller in each - this is an example of my restore job -


When copying small files it really doesn't make much difference but when copying larger files such as TV shows I can get close to 10 gigabit. I restored 25TB in about 10 hours. If you aren't already doing it you can learn from my stupidity - label each cable and drive so if one comes loose you know which it is right away.


----------



## wailife

Just to share my cosmos 2 watercool build


----------



## boed

Did anyone put a fan in the bottom front of the case? If so what is the process, please.


----------



## qcktthfm1

I remember it was a really tight fit (noctua 140mm). pix when home.


----------



## boed

Thanks - I have all my bays loaded and I don't want to go crazy ripping too much apart if there is an easy way to put the fan in there.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Oh didn't take anything apart, but with corner rubber thingy off, scratching & pushing. I don't think I can get the fan out from now


----------



## boed

Thanks - so you slid it in from the side? I'm pretty sure the bottom opening is for a 120mm fan so I'm definitely interested in more details if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Sorry, It is 120mm. Already tight slide from the side







My bad.
Thinner fan would be easier.
Could I ask why you need the sata F/M adapter put into the hot swap cage? Thanks again.


----------



## boed

Thanks.

I had to change out the Sata F/M adapters on my hot swap cage as I need to connect my raid controllers cables to it. You can't connect standard sata cables to an LSI or Adaptec controller (at least not the heavy duty ones) as they use breakout connectors - 4 to 1.

When I get some spare time I think I'll put that fan in my system - The only drives running over 110 F are the ones in the bottom.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Thinner 120mm fan sure fits easier








I get my foam today







Thank you for your help.


----------



## boed

I put the fan in and the drives are about 8 degrees cooler today which makes me happy. You are right about it being a one way trip - once you get the fan in there it isn't interested in coming back out!


----------



## qcktthfm1

Oh yeah, with both front & side panel fans, the drives are like in heaven now


----------



## BLinux

question for you guys... I've had my Cosmos2 case for over a year now, but I never used the 2 hot-swap hard drive slots in the front. i was just going to use it this weekend and realized they have a lock and i can't find the keys. where can i buy these keys?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLinux*
> 
> question for you guys... I've had my Cosmos2 case for over a year now, but I never used the 2 hot-swap hard drive slots in the front. i was just going to use it this weekend and realized they have a lock and i can't find the keys. where can i buy these keys?


You can always buy these plus it comes with them:
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-accessories-kit-oem-package/


----------



## BLinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You can always buy these plus it comes with them:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cosmos-ii-accessories-kit-oem-package/


thanks! that's awesome to know... i got lucky and my wife found the keys for me


----------



## claclaclacla

if anyone is interested I have two transparent side panels for sale, are made with CNC machine and the thickness is 12mm.
for info on the panel price and shipping cost please contact me, I ship only in europe


----------



## efnikolas

Still working on it.Build Post will come as soon as I find where should I post it(I am new here





















)


----------



## quoni

Hello all
my cosmos II was two years in the box, plugged it now, and it turned out that two fans NB Back Silent Pro PL2 connected to the panel Cosmos setting low / medium buzz







So I guess I'ma fault the control panel, and now my question, can you recommend some fans 120.140, 200mm proven that will not buzz. in general, whether it makes sense to play in finding these fans or is it better to buy, for example, a separate control panel NZXT sentry 3?


----------



## magicmulder

Hey folks,

am just finished with the basics of my new CMC2 build (after the case had been sitting around for 6 months), now looking to improve cooling/airflow (not that I need it yet, just to be prepared).
I've already installed 3 120mm fans in the top (Noctua NF-S12A PWM) - replacing the single stock fan - and will install two more of the same in the side door.

Now for my question:
The specs say 140mm for the back and 200mm for the front; can these be swapped with 2 (and 3, respectively) 120mm fans? I.e. does the case have the necessary holes? (Would like to know before I take the front drive bays apart.







)


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmulder*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> am just finished with the basics of my new CMC2 build (after the case had been sitting around for 6 months), now looking to improve cooling/airflow (not that I need it yet, just to be prepared).
> I've already installed 3 120mm fans in the top (Noctua NF-S12A PWM) - replacing the single stock fan - and will install two more of the same in the side door.
> 
> Now for my question:
> The specs say 140mm for the back and 200mm for the front; can these be swapped with 2 (and 3, respectively) 120mm fans? I.e. does the case have the necessary holes? (Would like to know before I take the front drive bays apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The 200mm front fan has 140mm fan mounting holes.


----------



## magicmulder

Thanks mate!


----------



## xstrike9999

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if the Corsair H115i is compatible with the Cosmos II? I think its just about time to retire my Cooler Master V10


----------



## magicmulder

Looks like the 115 is pretty much the same as the 110 => https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/537195-corsair-h110i-vs-h115i-vs-h110i-gt-vs-h110i-gtx-whats-the-difference/

Therefore I'd be surprised if one fits and the other doesn't (the 110 fits here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKQqWdJKqQ)


----------



## xstrike9999

Yeah, looks like H115i is the new name for the H110i GTX. Thanks!


----------



## jteyo24

hi, any links for cosmos 2 3d model? trying to mod this bad ass. full LCS.. thanks..

just wanna build a model before going to mod.. thanks a lot..


----------



## Ceadderman

Hi guys. Just thought I would jump in here an let you all know that MNPCTech is giving back to our community in a big way.

So enter code, "OCN" at Checkout for 15% Discount off your order until 10/6/16

If Overseas, you need to follow instructions for ordering via "Contact Us" and mention the code @ http://mnpctech.com/contact-us.html], http://mnpctech.com/contact-us.html[/URL]

So if you've been contemplating modding your Cosmos II case(If you haven't already done so or maybe you need a change...), here is an opportunity to save some money while doing so.









~Ceadder


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering about the 2 120mm side door fans on my cosmos 2 . I have always had them on intake to pull in cool air to help keep the video card a tad cooler. I have my GTX 980 vid card liquid cooled so does the side door fans help cool anything else on the mb,or should I now put them on exhaust. My fan set up now is the 2 front as intake,the top 2 140mm on a swiftech H240x rad exhaust, rear 140mm extra rad on exhaust, and the 2 side door fans intake. Any ideas appreciated...


----------



## Knud

Don't fix it, if it ain't broken









If you have any storage there, I'd suggest to leave it like that.
If you switch the air flow direction to exhaust, it might pull away some fresh air that now comes in from the front.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knud*
> 
> Don't fix it, if it ain't broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any storage there, I'd suggest to leave it like that.
> If you switch the air flow direction to exhaust, it might pull away some fresh air that now comes in from the front.


Sorry for not mentioning which side fans.The 2 side fans that cool the hard drives I forgot to mention, mine are set to intake, its the extra 120mm fans you can mount right on the side

2images.jpg 18k .jpg file
door that blow on the graphics card area I'm talking about.


----------



## Knud

From my personal experience: graphics card seem to benefit more from fresh & cool air intake than from pulling the heat away by side fans. If the picture is your system, the radial based graphics card cooler will benefit more from fresh air intake as well.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knud*
> 
> From my personal experience: graphics card seem to benefit more from fresh & cool air intake than from pulling the heat away by side fans. If the picture is your system, the radial based graphics card cooler will benefit more from fresh air intake as well.


I have a NVidia GTX 980 vid card with a water block on it, liquid cooled, the pic I posted was a reference pic I found on the net.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Sorry for not mentioning which side fans.The 2 side fans that cool the hard drives I forgot to mention, mine are set to intake, its the extra 120mm fans you can mount right on the side
> 
> 2images.jpg 18k .jpg file
> door that blow on the graphics card area I'm talking about.


The front and sides should be inflow and the back and top should be outflow. This allows the cool air to flow in and across the hard drives, the motherboard and graphics card then, as it is heated, it rises naturally to exhaust in the back and top.

My graphiics card is also watercooled (a 1080 with built-in cooler). It comes with a combo fan and radiator that exhausts outwards. I have that mounted in the back, with the original back fan mounted on the outside for a push-pull configruation for the radiator. My GPU temperature hovers around 26C pretty much no matter what I do. If it gets hot in the house, it might rise to 27C.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Hello there Cosmosians! Anyone ever thought of installing 140MM fans in place of the 120MM fans located on the door? I've found a 120 to 140 bracket on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043GMY1U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 that I've already used to put a 140mm on the internal HDD location. Just trying to increase the air flow across/to the two TITANS SC I have.


----------



## gponcho

Very beautiful can you tell me what he charges for that type of work.


----------



## gponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Video of my case being painted.
> https://youtu.be/1r2uRVPugOA


It is very beautiful can you tell me what he charges to paint your case?


----------



## panmanr

Hi
I just purchased a second hand cosmos ii in mint condition. How can i see the year of production using serial number?


----------



## PachAz

Why dont you write down all seriel numbers and send an email to CM, maybe they can answer you.

Anyways, the case is really cool. I have had mine for some while and the price has actually increased. I dont know if I would pay such a price for a case again but it never gets "old" and the design is very futurisic. I have always liked the style of the cosmos chassis, ever since I was little kid. My cosmos II has features 3 systems so far and I still think it is extremely cool and beefy.


----------



## Davitz

Just updated my rig with a 6700k and M8F







few new tubes bent to accomodate it too lol


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davitz*
> 
> Just updated my rig with a 6700k and M8F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few new tubes bent to accomodate it too lol


----------



## Knud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panmanr*
> 
> Hi
> I just purchased a second hand cosmos ii in mint condition. How can i see the year of production using serial number?


Send me a PM and I can check for you. But in general, it's the first set of numbers you see. xxxx1510xxxx would mean 2015, week 10


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panmanr*
> 
> Hi
> I just purchased a second hand cosmos ii in mint condition. How can i see the year of production using serial number?


Out of curiosity if you dont mind how much did you pay for it. If you dont want to say publicly shoot me a PM. Will be selling mine in about a year and wanted to get an idea of what they are going for used.


----------



## Rickster7711

Has anyone tried to mod the front panel to replace the USB 2.0 to USB 3.0 ?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17517/ele-1136/USB_30_Type-A_9-Pin_Female_External_Connector.html


----------



## panmanr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> Out of curiosity if you dont mind how much did you pay for it. If you dont want to say publicly shoot me a PM. Will be selling mine in about a year and wanted to get an idea of what they are going for used.


I paid 200 euros. The case seems like never been used before. I live in Greece. Tomorrow I will finish the "transportation" of Components from my haf-x to the cosmos. I will post photos.


----------



## panmanr

So i finished the case. It is dead silent. I didn't use the fan controller. It was making a very irritating noise, some kind of buzzing when i was cutting volts from the fans. It's a shame. Chinese 5 euro fan controllers don't have that problem. Hardware is old, an i7 860 on an 1156 asus p7p55d. But there are 9 hard discs, that's why i need a case like that. So i used resistors to bring noise and airflow where i want to. I used a be quiet straight power 10 psu at 600w. I had to go custom there so the psu fan will fit on the correct place of the case. Fans are Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 on the back, three NOCTUA NF-S12A ULN FAN 120MM on top, case's coolermaster on front and my mistake, 2 Aerocool DS 120mm for the hdd. Those are noisy comparing to the nnoctua's. So i will put another noctua down-front. Question. If the two fans on the hdd fan bracket bring air in di i put the down front 12mm taking the air out? That is wahat i think. Ori it would be better to being air from the front and reverse the hdd bracket fans taling the air out?

psu custom solution


A real beauty before all those hdd power and data cables


----------



## Anth0789

Just updated the list its been a while.


----------



## Rickster7711

Has anyone removed the top dust filter for better exhaust airflow? The fine filter in the inside not the coarse mesh on the outside.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickster7711*
> 
> Has anyone removed the top dust filter for better exhaust airflow? The fine filter in the inside not the coarse mesh on the outside.


I did actually remove it for better airflow I find.


----------



## Anth0789

My new build setup yesterday.













I had trouble fitting the h100i v2 because of the CPU plug blocking the way I had to move more to the right and custom tie wrap one side.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> My new build setup yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble fitting the h100i v2 because of the CPU plug blocking the way I had to move more to the right and custom tie wrap one side.


Took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about (The white 6 or 8 Pin Cable top left?). Are you running Push Pull or just Push? If you are running only 1 set of fans (2 Fans Total) you can fit the fans on top under the removable top filter cover and it will line up and there is no real world difference between Push or Pull.. If you run Push and Pull (4 fans total) like I did you will run into that issue. I overcame it buy running the wire in a "J" shape down an inch below the socket and then back up to it and getting the wires really flat. The other issue you will run into if you run fans below the radiator is the VRM Heatsink or the Ram getting in the way of the right side fan. I had to grind some of the fan housing away to get it to fit in my case. Only real advantage of running P/P is you can run the fans 150-200RMP slower and get the same temps or if you are pushing a the limits on your overclock and need every ounce of performance - not really worth it in hindsight IMHO.


----------



## Rickster7711

Thank You for the reply. Removing the inner top filter (for better exhaust) was really easy.
Thank's again Rick


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> My new build setup yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble fitting the h100i v2 because of the CPU plug blocking the way I had to move more to the right and custom tie wrap one side.


Hi Anth0789. how did you fit h100i v2 cosmos 2 top with push ? fan hit vrm cooler ? h100i v2 30mm radiator + 25mm fan, total 55mm


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi Anth0789. how did you fit h100i v2 cosmos 2 top with push ? fan hit vrm cooler ? h100i v2 30mm radiator + 25mm fan, total 55mm


I was able to fit mine P/P in the stock rearmost mounting position JUST BARELY by dremmeling the fan shroud to clear the heatsink and ram on my Maximus V Extreme mobo


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi Anth0789. how did you fit h100i v2 cosmos 2 top with push ? fan hit vrm cooler ? h100i v2 30mm radiator + 25mm fan, total 55mm


Here is some pics:




Top view:


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Here is some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view:


Thanks for high interest. I will buy msi x370 or gigabyte x370 gaming k7 . I have h115i cooler. I hope , can fit cosmos 2 top with push/pull


----------



## PachAz

One neat mod is to take one hdd cage and put it in the optical drive section. By doing so you can remove the HDD caged below the optical drives and make room for a 140mm radiator and fan. This is what I did, still having the cake after eating it ^^.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> One neat mod is to take one hdd cage and put it in the optical drive section. By doing so you can remove the HDD caged below the optical drives and make room for a 140mm radiator and fan. This is what I did, still having the cake after eating it ^^.


That's actually pretty good idea since I barley use any CD drive these days.


----------



## e6r6i6c

Hi all. Im getting some new hardware to put into my cosmos 2 and I am considering a NZXT Kraken X62. With a Asus ROG Maximus IX Hero mobo. Would this fit in the top section of the case? I have searched the internet for a good answer, but did not find one


----------



## vietzer

Hi! I am planning to use this case with an ASUS ROG Maximus IX Extreme motherboard, fully water cooling CPU and GPU. I want to install a 360 radiator on top, but I am wondering if anyone knows how much space there actually is between the case ceiling and the motherboard? Need to know so I can determine the thickness of the radiator I will be going with. And does installation of fans under the plastic cover above the case ceiling require any modding, or is it just to mount them on and I'm done for the day?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietzer*
> 
> Hi! I am planning to use this case with an ASUS ROG Maximus IX Extreme motherboard, fully water cooling CPU and GPU. I want to install a 360 radiator on top, but I am wondering if anyone knows how much space there actually is between the case ceiling and the motherboard? Need to know so I can determine the thickness of the radiator I will be going with. And does installation of fans under the plastic cover above the case ceiling require any modding, or is it just to mount them on and I'm done for the day?


From the top edge of the PCB of my Extreme V to the top of ceiling of the case its about 40mm+/-1mm. Mounting fans on top under the cover does not require any modification for 3x120mm fans. If your running a 360 rad you will want the ports toward the rear of the case and will most likely loose the top 5.25 bay as the clearance for a drive and the SATA data/power will most likely interfere with a rad (unless its a shallow devise like and Aquaero or card reader). The second and 3rd 5.25 shoud be usable though if you wanted to use them


----------



## PachAz

I mounted the HDD cage with an aluminium piece, two screws going into the HDD cage and two screws going into the chassis. Now it doesn't move around when moving the case.





It allowed me to mount a 140 mm radiator in the front. I really didn't need an additional radiator, but I wanted to do this mod for some while and it turned out decent. I even think you can mount a bigger radiator in the front but you may need custom mounting plates though. This alphacool mounts right up on the stock holes.


----------



## boed

Hello,

I have 16 3.5" spindle drives in my Cosmos II. Are there any replacement cages that are quieter (better for the vibration from the drives)?


----------



## boed

Any sign of a COSMOS III or a new big honkin' case for people with lots of drives who want them all in their PC?


----------



## jon666

This case has a lot of wires coming out of that front panel. Probably a good thing, will have to find a place to hide most of them after work.Figured out the bottom base for the HDD cage was only held in with screws, so now I can put a 2x120 rad down there. I hate cable management. I need to look up the two pin cables from the front panel, figure out what those do. It probably tells me in the case manual.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> This case has a lot of wires coming out of that front panel. Probably a good thing, will have to find a place to hide most of them after work.Figured out the bottom base for the HDD cage was only held in with screws, so now I can put a 2x120 rad down there. I hate cable management. I need to look up the two pin cables from the front panel, figure out what those do. It probably tells me in the case manual.


2 Pin are for LEDs . 3 Pin are for fans

Edit: LED as in single color single bulb


----------



## PachAz

This case is so nice and I am happy I bought it a few years ago, it seems the prices has increased. This is truely one case that I would choose even if I would have unlimited funds and I am not easilly satisfied. The design is the nicest up to date, it looks agressive and high end and not too boxy. I wont say it is the most practical case for watercooling but coolermaster really nailed it with the design. I always gets happy when I see the case, it gives me an experiance of high end that no other hardware gives me up to date and I am still as happy and enthusiastic today as I were 3 years ago when I got it. It just screams "upgrade me", waiting for new hardware and watercooling to be mounted inside of it. Sadly you dont see that many cosmos II builds anymore as people tend to choose other cases costing less and are more modern.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Well, I'm not giving up on mine anytime soon. Matter of fact, I have a couple modifications planned and I will be purchasing the window panel from MNPCTECH for it along with the

Billet 120mm Nautilus Fan Grills.


----------



## PachAz

Some pictures on my current system:







I just got my Corsair LED fan today and it looks neat.


----------



## Shadowline2553

This is my current build, though I am in the process of replacing the board, processor, Ram, and core SSD with more current hardware. This time I am going with a Maximus IX Extreme, a Core i7 7700k, GeForce GTX 1080Ti, and an M.2 NVME SSD.


----------



## BrettJSr72

I want to watercool mine so bad. Just can't afford it at the moment. ?


----------



## PachAz

Well, it is not cheap to maintain high end system. But watercooling really does take it to the next level. I think the cosmos II looks cool with watercooling and in the old days the cosmos II was the "to go choice" for high end watercooling systems. Not so much these days.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Yes. For my two cards and the components I want, I'm looking at $1,500 at the moment. But, I know it will be WELL worth it.


----------



## PachAz

I recently mouned waterblocks on my motherboard and this is the system in its current state. I am debating if im going to mount RAM blocks as well or just leave it.





It would look so much cooler with a X99 system though, having a full cover block (not monoblock). I really digg the design of having ram slots on the opposide sides of the CPU.

I have also seen that Asus provide 3d printing parts to the Z170 pro gaming, so it would be cool to get some IO cover like the more expensive ROG boards have, I might look into that. For me it all about an experiance and this system gives me satisfaction in both performance and looks.


----------



## jon666

I am drooling. Was thinking MNPCTech, but now trying to figure out how to get one of these. Does MNPCTech offered curved versions? Wouldn't mind the holes for my bottom radiator.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I am drooling. Was thinking MNPCTech, but now trying to figure out how to get one of these. Does MNPCTech offered curved versions? Wouldn't mind the holes for my bottom radiator.


No MNPCTech is straight only. In 2012/13 the options were... MNPCTech, Make and bend your own, cut side panel with a dremel and install a window. There are several buildings on all 3 options. If I was going to do it I was planning on the make a window option. It kept the aesthetic of the case and allowed for rad in bottom still... Depending on the size of side window you could even keep the side fans in the MOBO compartment


----------



## Weardd

Hi guys, really like Cosmos 2, i know its big and heavy, but dont see any other options among other full tower cases. I have many hdd's so i need case with big space for it, plus good airflow. Only Corsair 780t maybe.. But i like Cosmos more so i stop on it. Would you (owners) reccomend this case to buy in 2017? And what is the maximum length of radiator you can put on top? Will Thermaltake Ultimate 3.0 fit there?


----------



## PachAz

The biggest radiator that will fit in the top is 360mm and around 40mm thick. The radiator you mentioned is kinda slim so it will fit. I would only recommend the cosmos II if you like the design and therfore would pay premium. But I am sure there are other better cases out there that are cheaper.The cosmos II is a novelty and that is why CM charge what they do for it, the same is valid for the CM Storm Stryker för example.


----------



## PachAz

Just mounted waterblock on my RAM.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Very nice!


----------



## PachAz

It is an old school system, not this new school with RGB stuff and hard tubing.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weardd*
> 
> Hi guys, really like Cosmos 2, i know its big and heavy, but dont see any other options among other full tower cases. I have many hdd's so i need case with big space for it, plus good airflow. Only Corsair 780t maybe.. But i like Cosmos more so i stop on it. Would you (owners) reccomend this case to buy in 2017? And what is the maximum length of radiator you can put on top? Will Thermaltake Ultimate 3.0 fit there?


I have read there is a new 'anniversary edition' coming out soon, maybe it would be wise to wait for that one?

I would love one too but it's so darn expensive.


----------



## PachAz

There is always the c700p which is the new cosmos chassis, but it isn't out yet. The 25th edition is made out of aluminum I think and has glass doors, but appart from that the internal design is the same.


----------



## NIK1

Here is some pics of the COSMOS II 25th Anniversary Edition..Looks Fine....

1.jpg 55k .jpg file


2.jpg 106k .jpg file


3.jpg 94k .jpg file
 Wonder when it will be available to buy....


----------



## jon666

I am not a fan of the silver. Still want that side panel.


----------



## Anth0789

Its too bad they don't sell the side panel separate.


----------



## PachAz

They should sell uppgradable parts, because others do it all time and it has become popular. But CM are stubborn.


----------



## Delphiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Wonder when it will be available to buy....


Half June is what i heard...thats in a week


----------



## BrettJSr72

Looking at the 25th edition, they made more mistakes than already present. How do you have fans to supply cool air to the lower 6 HDD but have no ventilation? The front 120MM is all the intake air they will receive. They still support a 240MM radiator in the bottom but, there's no vent holes to exhaust the air from the radiator. I'm impressed by the looks but, I will not be buying it. This case, taking additional cues from the current trends could have been something spectacular, possibly more impressive than the original launch.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrettJSr72*
> 
> Looking at the 25th edition, they made more mistakes than already present. How do you have fans to supply cool air to the lower 6 HDD but have no ventilation? The front 120MM is all the intake air they will receive. They still support a 240MM radiator in the bottom but, there's no vent holes to exhaust the air from the radiator. I'm impressed by the looks but, I will not be buying it. This case, taking additional cues from the current trends could have been something spectacular, possibly more impressive than the original launch.


Agreed. The only use for the basement in this is to put pumps. Then you have to remove the cages in front with by drilling out the rivits to put a 240 in front and a 360 up top. This then will most likely cause structure issues since the MOBO tray is this Aluminum not steel. It could have been an epic refresh but IMHO it is a Fail. If I didn't already own the original I and I wanted a Cosmos I would buy the original or wait for the C700


----------



## jon666

I think step one for owning one of these cases is to start removing stuff. Disassembly required. Why they included hot swap bays in the first place I will never understand.


----------



## PachAz

They messed up by not having vent holes for the bottom. I personly run thick 240mm in the bottom and most people do. The steel one is better because you can remove the hdd cages and still have rigidity.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I think step one for owning one of these cases is to start removing stuff. Disassembly required. Why they included hot swap bays in the first place I will never understand.


I actually use the hotswap bays for my 3.5 HDDs. That's the only place I have left for them. The basement where the HDD bays normally are is where I've installed one of my rads and the other racks I've removed to improve airflow into the main compartment.


----------



## PachAz

This is my system in its current state. Replaced my 980 ti with 1080 ti:


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I think step one for owning one of these cases is to start removing stuff. Disassembly required. Why they included hot swap bays in the first place I will never understand.


Because you are thinking only of your needs and people with similar needs. My watercooling is OUTSIDE of the case except for hoses. I needed MORE hotswap drives - I have four optical drives (and yes, I use them all). I did wind up removing the hot-swap drives so that I could get all four optional drives, plus 2 SSD drives in the remaining half-slot. Everything else is taken up with cards and a large RAID-6 system.


----------



## PachAz

My atempt to silence the case a bit, and it worked fairly well:







´

It is basically 10mm foam insolation for engine bays, but I covered the surface with black cardboard sheets so it would look more appealing.


----------



## Shadowline2553

So here's the build I ended up with, though I am waiting for my GTX-1080Ti to come back from repairs at Asus, I am using my old EVGA 780SCs for the time being.


----------



## CM-Weiba

*New Cosmos is out!! Cosmos C700P with Dual Curved Tempered Glass!!*

Available on:
*NewEgg*
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119328&cm_re=cosmos_c700p-_-11-119-328-_-Product
*Amazon*
https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Full-Tower-Dual-CURVED-MCC-C700P-MG5N-S00/dp/B075NSBT5D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507228896&sr=8-1&keywords=cosmos+c700p



*Cooler Master Webpage:*
http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/cosmos/cosmos-c700p.html

*Reviews from Jayztwocents* - Mystique - Epic Watercooled C700P PC Build
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeqW-b4HCF8


*Build Guide from LinusTechTips* - Ultimate Megas Workstation PC Build Guide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj-b7A4_5nU&t=145s


*Features:*

*1. RGB Lighting Control*


*2. Dual Curved Tempered Glass*


*3. Rotatable Motherboard (Chimney Effect)*


*4. Inversed Motherboard Layout*


*Additional Accessories Available for Purchase to Upgrade your Cosmos C700P:*

*1. Rear Panel -* help to optimize your Chimney Effect build!


*2. Dual Curved Tempered Glass -* additional dual curved tempered glass to showoff your awesome cable management


*3. 3.5 & 2.5 Cage -* a combo design that allows you to install both 3.5 HDD and 2.5 SSD at the same time


*4. Cooling Bracket -* additional cooling bracket to install extra fans or radiator in your system


----------



## yutzybrian

I think the new Cosmos is a clear indication that some companies actually do pay attention to their community and try to integrate useful changes. The C700P looks awesome!


----------



## hotnguyen

Hi, i'm going to modify my PC case, now i need the design of Cosmos II acrylic side panel and PSU cover . Would you mind if you send ít to me ?Please send the design to my email "[email protected] " Thank you !


----------



## Abaidor

Has anyone tried this left & right side panel trims?

Here they are at the Cooler Master store for 19.90 EUR each:

Cosmos II Side Trim




Is this a new accessory for the Cosmos II? I don't recall noticing it before and it looks like you can add a glass/acrylic piece on it.

Other than that they also mentioned in their forums that they will make the glass panels of the anniversary edition available for sale as well (they should be on sale since September). My guess is that the Anniversary edition does not sell well and they are trying to get rid of stock before they sell the side panels separately.

Also it would be great if they offered updated front panels with newer inputs.


----------



## BrettJSr72

Parts are arriving. Working OT to speed up the purchases. Overly anxious to get to building. Here's the 120MM radiator that will go in the front, utilizing a reducer to fit the 200/140MM fan holes.






Here's what it looks like before being installed:




After installation


----------



## sragsd0416

Greetings. I have the case and have it torn down and ran into something that I am probably making harder than it should be. As you know the case glass and display features are oriented to the left side as you look at it from the front. What I need to do is have those features on the right side. Something that I thought would be easier but I have turned it into a science project. Overall the plan was to do a Klingon Theme build. This is my first attempt at modding...and though it will be paint and lighting effects I hope it comes out.....as for me I retired from the USN in 2011 after 28 years all on attack submarines. Yup...I grew up on Star Trek (I am 56) and fast cars (have some of those too lol). Any assistance would be very helpful!!


----------



## Abaidor

Is this case totally abandoned? I am putting together a new build on it right now and although I am modding several parts it is still a great case to use. 

Here are a few things I am changing:

1) Removed the mid HD case rack and changed the 200mm stock fan with a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 20mm RGB (moves a lot more air)

2) Moved the included stock Hot Swap HD Cages to the top of the 5.25" Bays and I will construct a plexiglass tunnel going from the top (front) 120mm fan to the back of the of the hot swap cages so they get their own cooling for heavy copy/write operations with temp sensor. I had to drill new wholes in order to screw the cages to the top and also remove the quick clips. 

3) I am adding a box with on/off switches for the both of the Hot Swap HDs at the bottom (outside) of the case and will be accessible from the front. This way I will be able to turn on/off up to 4 HDs easily (i.e. a backup drive)

4) I am adding an 120mm front intake fan fro better airflow to the M/B area. 

5) Will construct a luminous midplate panel with RGB

6) I will cover several surfaces with white plexiglass.

7) I ordered and got the new Glass side panel (it looks great) but will also mod the stock panel with a windows when I have time since I like its lines a lot.

8) I removed 3X of the front panel USB 2.0 ports and replaced the with 2X USB 3.0 + USB Type C.

9) I am also planning to custom paint some parts but later down the line and add some extra lighting to the case interior/exterior


The PC will be watercooled but I am using an external custom solution (MO-RA3 420 Pro rads). I also need to modify the wholes at the back of the case in order to add some Bitspower pass-through fittings.

My motherboard Asus Rampage VI Extreme offers much better fan control than the included fan controller so I removed all the cables from it to reduce clutter. Now I am considering of ditching the fan controller all together. 

Has anyone come up with an alternative use for the included fan controller or is it actually obsolete? I might have to come up with another mod for this.


----------



## boed

Abaidor said:


> Is this case totally abandoned? I am putting together a new build on it right now and although I am modding several parts it is still a great case to use.


While it doesn't seem they are working on any new models with updated interfaces it is still better IMHO than their new model. I've already reworked a case to support 16 3.5" drives and have the drives in it and replaced all the fans. I'm just waiting for the TR2 or the next x99 CPU/motherboard.


----------



## Abaidor

boed said:


> While it doesn't seem they are working on any new models with updated interfaces it is still better IMHO than their new model. I've already reworked a case to support 16 3.5" drives and have the drives in it and replaced all the fans. I'm just waiting for the TR2 or the next x99 CPU/motherboard.


While I like some of the new features on Cosmos C700P such as the way the doors open (front-to-back), the lighting, M/B orientation. I hate the extensive use of plastic. I just wish that Coolermaster produced a higher-end case in the likes of Caselabs (but not boxy) and Phanteks Enthoo Elite (also quite boxy) but I don't see it happening. The new one is even cheaper and this shows through the increased use of plastic.

If Coolermaster decided to target even a $600 price point I am sure they would kick some serious ass.


----------



## Bill Owen

Next week will be final run of CMII custom clear panels, as sales have declined with age of case, you can select notify of restock here, https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html


----------



## Abaidor

Bill Owen said:


> Next week will be final run of CMII custom clear panels, as sales have declined with age of case, you can select notify of restock here, https://mnpctech.com/mnpctech-clear-case-pc-panels/cooler-master-cosmos-ii-panel.html


I would have bought one but Coolermaster finally came out with a tempered glass one from the 25th anniversary edition so I bought one of those. To be honest I will keep it on for some time but I will mod the original side panel too since I like the lines and the air intakes of the original panel too.Yet, the original offers better air flow (as does yours) although I am going full water and have redesigned the air flow to accommodate for the glass panel. I will see how I will go about it - no rush since I have a big glass window now. 

BTW - I like your modding parts a lot and own several of those (fan grills, vandal buttons).


----------



## asmodyus

Abaidor said:


> I would have bought one but Coolermaster finally came out with a tempered glass one from the 25th anniversary edition so I bought one of those. To be honest I will keep it on for some time but I will mod the original side panel too since I like the lines and the air intakes of the original panel too.Yet, the original offers better air flow (as does yours) although I am going full water and have redesigned the air flow to accommodate for the glass panel. I will see how I will go about it - no rush since I have a big glass window now.
> 
> BTW - I like your modding parts a lot and own several of those (fan grills, vandal buttons).


I see on the EU store but can it be bought in America?


----------



## Abaidor

asmodyus said:


> I see on the EU store but can it be bought in America?


I don't really know since I live in Europe so I just ordered it from the EU store. Isn't it available on the US store?


----------



## asmodyus

Abaidor said:


> I don't really know since I live in Europe so I just ordered it from the EU store. Isn't it available on the US store?


No I cannot find in the us store. I can order it from Europe but the shipping cost is really high.


----------



## Abaidor

asmodyus said:


> No I cannot find in the us store. I can order it from Europe but the shipping cost is really high.


Strange, why don't you send CM an e-mail?


----------



## rilex

*Cosmos 2 Hard Drive Bay*

Hi all,
Purchased a Cosmos 2 used a few months back to move an E-ATX(ish... closer to SSB but missing holes... lost a board to standoffs shorting it) Supermicro server board into. Server is used as an UnRAID server, so lots of hard drives. I notice the Cosmos 2 has a bracket for 5 additional hard drives on the front bay area, but mine seems to be lacking it (and it's not in the box of stuff I was given with the case). Would anyone be kind enough to post some photos of the upper bay bracket (I believe a fan goes on it too?) and maybe some measurements if you can (although I can probably work them out from my case) so I can attempt to build one? Cooler Master doesn't want to sell me the part (they said "if it's not in the shop we don't sell it" basically.) and obviously won't provide me the drawings.


----------



## boed

rilex said:


> Hi all,
> Purchased a Cosmos 2 used a few months back to move an E-ATX(ish... closer to SSB but missing holes... lost a board to standoffs shorting it) Supermicro server board into. Server is used as an UnRAID server, so lots of hard drives. I notice the Cosmos 2 has a bracket for 5 additional hard drives on the front bay area, but mine seems to be lacking it (and it's not in the box of stuff I was given with the case). Would anyone be kind enough to post some photos of the upper bay bracket (I believe a fan goes on it too?) and maybe some measurements if you can (although I can probably work them out from my case) so I can attempt to build one? Cooler Master doesn't want to sell me the part (they said "if it's not in the shop we don't sell it" basically.) and obviously won't provide me the drawings.


I'm happy to take a picture of my case if you like but I'm not positive what you want. Can you show me in this picture and I'll take a picture? http://i.nextmedia.com.au/Galleries/20120123113328_4pcs of 2 slots VGA_image.jpg Are you looking for the cage behind the fan in the middle picture?

Do you know how many drives you want to put in your system? My current build (modified) with the cosmos II is 16 in the RAID config and 1 hot swap standalone - I could put 1 more in but I'm leaving that bay for the optical. What I'm driving at is if you have the 6 in the bottom you could still put 5 in the top and 2 on the shelf without a lot of work.


----------



## rilex

Hi mate,
The second cage, consisting of 5 bays, that sits behind the round-framed fan. To be honest, I'm not sure why it was removed, because there's very few pictures of this particular part removed. Apologies for the dodgy edit, I'm on mobile ATM. Not sure if I'll be able to post a link to my photo. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/izpqixh6xylm4ms/orca-image-1528586500476.jpg_1528586500579.jpeg?dl=0

As for drives, at this stage I am unsure. I've got 6 in at the moment, which is the limit of my motherboard. I've got an 8-port SAS HBA ordered from China that should be here reasonably soon, which will push me to 14 (not that I have that many drives that I trust to put into an array, it's currently built from old drives I've sourced from many locations including laptops but I'm slowly replacing with new drives.) I've got room for plenty more HBAs than there are drive bays. You said you had one drive in the hotswap and I'm going to say four in the optical bays.


----------



## bubac357

Hi all, 

I have a question and need help with my Cosmos II cooling. 
Can I put a Kraken x62 280mm radiator under the top plastic cover of Cosmos II (out of case) and put the fans under the radiator inside of the cosmos to push air to top? Does it fit? are temps will be good for 8700k? I need this because i buy tempered glass side panel and rgb fans for kraken, so if i put radiator inside case and fans under plastic cover fans will be invisible  

Any help will be good, Tnx


EDIT...just got answer  so here is if someone need it ... it's fit perfect!

i try to post images to forum but no luck


----------



## Palulukas

*How to transport the Cosmos II 25th Anniversary by car.*

Greetings everyone,

I also own a Cosmos II 25th Anniversary Edition for about two months now. 
I want to take it to a lan party next weekend and wondering how to transport it by car.
Can I lay it down (motherboard up)so that the one handle at the top and bottom are... kind of holding it? 
Should I remove the glass panels or can I letthem installed during the drive?

I hope for a "experienced" tip here.


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## djnsmith7

You can add my name to the list. I've had a CII since the first week it hit the shelves. I'll be pulling parts out of 3 systems to build an RHEL 7.6 box and out of the 3, I chose to use the CII (Stacker 830 & 832 were my other options).

I decided to bring the ole beast out of retirement. She's been sitting in the garage for 6 years. She was replaced within a couple months with a CaseLabs MH10. I'm going to use a Dark Rock Pro 3 for this build but may upgrade to water later. Build log coming soon.


----------



## Abaidor

djnsmith7 said:


> You can add my name to the list. I've had a CII since the first week it hit the shelves. I'll be pulling parts out of 3 systems to build an RHEL 7.6 box and out of the 3, I chose to use the CII (Stacker 830 & 832 were my other options).
> 
> I decided to bring the ole beast out of retirement. She's been sitting in the garage for 6 years. She was replaced within a couple months with a CaseLabs MH10. I'm going to use a Dark Rock Pro 3 for this build but may upgrade to water later. Build log coming soon.


Hehe, I love this case too and had it on its box (new) for two years before I decide to build my new system on it (sig pc)....the main reason for using it (was considering an Enthoo Elite) was because I like its design so much back when it released and I also have two of its predecessors. However, it needed some modding for perfect airflow and I also used an external Radiator (my choice) other wise I would not use this case (bad for internal radiators). I also replaced the USB 2.0 ports with USB 3.0 and added a Type C there too (had to cut the plastic USB holder and rejoin it + solder new grounding)...
I also moved the Hot Swap Cages to the top and wired an on/off switch panel to them. Finally, I added an 120mm LianLI fan with an aluminium grill as front intak which also required some work (cutting, sanding)..
And of course a side glass panel.

All, in all I am so happy with it right now and my temps are great. The next steps before I can say I am done with it is to construct some metal / plexi covers inside, add a luminus floor and some other RGB lights. On the exterior I might nickel plate the handles or come up with another idea for them as well as the plastic sides. When I am done I will have spent maybe 3X its buying price but as I said it was something I wanted to do since its release....

My next case will most probably be the successor of the Phanteks Enthoo Elite whenever that comes out (I guess 2-3 years)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list! Been a long while Haven't been on OCN.


----------



## Aelius

Anyone know if the front intake can accept a 38mm-thick fan? Most consumer case fans are only 25mm.


----------



## Abaidor

Aelius said:


> Anyone know if the front intake can accept a 38mm-thick fan? Most consumer case fans are only 25mm.


If you mean the 200mm fan I doubt it unless you remove the HD Cage...


----------



## ChiTownButcher

No it will not fit without major mods. The fan slides into a space between the front of the case and HDD cage and other front end structures from the side. I will take photos if you need/like when I get home. Just let me know if you need them


----------



## Dino-Rhino

Hello. I'm sorry for my English. I would like to know if 35 '' front memory card readers can be placed in the 3'5 '' front bays. The width and height of a 3'5 '' hard drive is exactly the same width and height as a USB front or 3'5 '' memory card reader. And know if the doors that close those 3'5 '' bays can be removed, because I have seen that they have some screws on top. 

I mean put this:




This is the same size as a 3'5 '' hard drive.


I would be grateful to hear from you.


Greetings and thanks.


----------



## ibace

I cannot see an issue with this mod...but do you really need any extra front mounted USB ports? I mean, this super case already has 4 x #2 USB & 2 x #3 USB ports at front...when I bought my 1st Cosmos II [it was a used case] it had a similar adapter mounted in 1 of the 3½" hot swap bays, but I virtually never used it...only left it in play as I never had the original blank cover to put back into my tower, and you never saw it with the sliding cover up anyways...

That problem was fixed when I bit the bullet and replaced that case with a new item...looking good!!

Would appreciate being added to this select group of Cosmos II owners...


----------



## Dino-Rhino

ibace said:


> I cannot see an issue with this mod...but do you really need any extra front mounted USB ports? I mean, this super case already has 4 x #2 USB & 2 x #3 USB ports at front...when I bought my 1st Cosmos II [it was a used case] it had a similar adapter mounted in 1 of the 3½" hot swap bays, but I virtually never used it...only left it in play as I never had the original blank cover to put back into my tower, and you never saw it with the sliding cover up anyways...
> 
> That problem was fixed when I bit the bullet and replaced that case with a new item...looking good!!
> 
> Would appreciate being added to this select group of Cosmos II owners...


Thank you very much for responding and for showing me the first photo, but could you put a larger photo that looks better detailed? I thanked you very much. And I see that there is a piece of the 3'5 '' bay door cut off next to the 3'5 '' USB front, isn't it?

I know that it has a lot of USB, I will even have more on my Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero motherboard, but I was asking for an aesthetic issue because I have two USB headsets and a 3'5 '' memory reader and I would like to put at least one. Maybe later I won't finish it, but at least know what can be done.

Greetings.


----------



## ibace

Cannot do any better with description nor pics...I sold that first tower when I picked up my new one...memory tells me the USB adapter was a simple fit inside the 3½" hot swap bay...but logic is now telling me it may've needed the internal linkages [to eject an inserted drive from the hot swap bay] to have been modified...just cannot recall. By the same token it would be a simple matter to fit the USB adapter into one of the 5¼" optical bays too...using a set of adapter brackets...and to be totally honest I feel the Cosmos II looks a lot nicer with the sliding door in the uppermost position [covering the external bays completely]...but up to you which way you decide is best for you...


----------



## Dino-Rhino

Well, nothing happens, thanks anyway. In the 5'25 '' bays I already have fronts to put on, so I have no choice but to use one of the 3'5 '' bays. One of the front ones that I could put is very short, so it would not reach the end of the interior of the 3'5 '' bay. But until I have it in front of me I can't know how it would look,

At least with that photo I have seen that one way or another can be done.

Greetings.


----------



## Dino-Rhino

Hi. Sorry for my English. I am looking for Cosmos II although it is almost impossible to find, but I would like to ask something: can the lower bars be removed by unscrewing something? Because as I see in some photos it seems so, but maybe some of you could confirm it.














Greetings and thanks.


----------



## chattdls99

Cosmos 2 left panel clear. Does anyone know where I find one or if you have one for sale?


----------



## Anth0789

Same here im trying to find a clear panel but seems almost impossible to get.


----------



## Griffenxz

chattdls99 said:


> Cosmos 2 left panel clear. Does anyone know where I find one or if you have one for sale?





Anth0789 said:


> Same here im trying to find a clear panel but seems almost impossible to get.


I was able to find one from the EU store I paid a Premium for shipment and EU prices. I paid about 165 with shipment and taxes.


----------



## Anth0789

Griffenxz said:


> I was able to find one from the EU store I paid a Premium for shipment and EU prices. I paid about 165 with shipment and taxes.


Really what site did you get it from?


----------



## Griffenxz

Anth0789 said:


> Really what site did you get it from?


It was the CM EU store which only currently has the opposite panel.


----------



## chattdls99

I still can't find one even on there site. Any one that wants to get rid of that panel or have a side panel hit me up please.


----------



## Griffenxz

Shot me a offer, but it may cost a arm and a leg. Its not open, brand new have been debating of going different route.


----------



## chattdls99

Pm'd


----------



## chattdls99

So back to drawing board. If someone has a clear panel pm me if you want to sell it.


----------



## Kevin Coffey

Dino-Rhino said:


> Hi. Sorry for my English. I am looking for Cosmos II although it is almost impossible to find, but I would like to ask something: can the lower bars be removed by unscrewing something? Because as I see in some photos it seems so, but maybe some of you could confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings and thanks.


----------

